# June Angel Baby Mommas Hoping for Rainbows!!



## angel2010

Thought I would take the plunge! 

Meli, I hope that dh comes around and that your dad and brother don't add to his thinking.

Here is my chart, pretty boring still waiting....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29c24c/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Can you believe we are under a tornado watch in the middle of winter!!!??


Angel due dates:
Melissa, June 2
Vegas, June 2
Jasmine, June 3
Angel, June 6
Stefanie, June 16
Jenk, June 28

Rainbow due dates:
Sweetmommaof2, Lucas born 9/19/13 :blue:
Angel, Emma born 10/19/13 :pink:
Stefanie, Sienna 11/22/13:pink:
Jasmine, Astrid born 11/18/13 :pink:
Vegas, Grace 12/12/13:pink: Pregnant with #3, due 6/2/15
Melissa, Xzavier born 9/27/13 :blue:
Jenkb, Emersyn born 12/28/14:pink:


----------



## Middysquidge

Yaaaayyyyy, for the June baby angels! Wooooo! 

Vegas, I know what you mean about that dip, I've been getting some strecthy cm too, surely cd7 was too early to o though? Post o temps normally above 97.6 though, who knows? Do you reckon I should start with the cheapie opks tomorrow just in case? x x


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Thought I would take the plunge!
> 
> Meli, I hope that dh comes around and that your dad and brother don't add to his thinking.
> 
> Here is my chart, pretty boring still waiting....
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29c24c/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Can you believe we are under a tornado watch in the middle of winter!!!??

I am stalking your chart even though it seems like gibberish to me lol! I can barely figure out my chart hee hee!!

Tornado watch in middle of winter? This is really weird weather!

Thanks for changing over the thread!


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Yaaaayyyyy, for the June baby angels! Wooooo!
> 
> Vegas, I know what you mean about that dip, I've been getting some strecthy cm too, surely cd7 was too early to o though? Post o temps normally above 97.6 though, who knows? Do you reckon I should start with the cheapie opks tomorrow just in case? x x

Hey Jasmine,
What does the white O/blank circle mean on your chart CD 2 mean?


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: Thanks for the new thread! Stay safe. Tornadoes have gotten so much stronger and frequent these last few years. My parents get the warnings all the time where they live too. Thankfully they have a basement, but most people don't.

Jasmine: I wonder if your body is trying to O early, but stops and then you go ahead and O later. Didn't you think that you had ovulated early last cycle too, only to confirm O later? Who knows, perhaps it means nothing.


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, if you remember, I had some really good ewcm on cd 8 and thought "what the heck!?". I didn't ever o then, and still haven't unless I am today. I have yet to have any more really good ewcm and I usually do. I think if would have had any opks, I would have started taking them then.


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> Jasmineivy said:
> 
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy, for the June baby angels! Wooooo!
> 
> Vegas, I know what you mean about that dip, I've been getting some strecthy cm too, surely cd7 was too early to o though? Post o temps normally above 97.6 though, who knows? Do you reckon I should start with the cheapie opks tomorrow just in case? x x
> 
> Hey Jasmine,
> What does the white O/blank circle mean on your chart CD 2 mean?Click to expand...

The open circle means you took your temp at a different time, so it might be off. If you see a filled circle with black around it, then it mean it was discarded.


----------



## Middysquidge

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2660af/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Thought I would attach my chart to this new thread! Wow, Angel, you're still waiting to ovulate! I think your egg is waiting for mine and Meli's! Sociable egg, whatever next!

Yeah that's right Vegas (good memory!), last cycle I got an almost positive opk on cd9 with watery and then the opks went back negative and I ovulated on cd17 in the end! I took a cheapie just this morning to check, there is a line there but not positive! Think I'll stick to the cheapies until cd11 then start taking the digis!

I didn't know that tornados weren't normally a winter thing! That would seem normal to me to have one in winter, but the closet we get is Wizard of Oz! Eva's favourite film! I guess it's not fun in real life must be scary! The snow has gone now in the UK, it's just miserable old raining now x x

Does anyone know where Stef is? Hope she's okay x


----------



## angel2010

I love that!!! My egg is just trying to be sociable!:haha: I don't know where Stef is, she hasn't been in her journal either. Come back to us Stef!!!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Wow..thats a great memory ya got there--remembering jasmines false o last month!! 

*Jasmine,*

I was rofl at your comment to Angel regarding her egg is a sociable onethats cute!

*AFM,*

Wow. Just wow. I just got off the phone with my uncle who needs the liver transplant. He is such an ass!!! Backstory-my mom is one of 7, she is the oldest and he is the youngest. My large family is very close, most (except for me) live within a 5 mile radius of each other. For the last ten years or so, this uncle has estranged himself from our family. I dont know what his issues are/I dont care, all I know is that he talks sh*t about all of us to each other, to all his friends and others (it all gets back to us--trust me). Says that he doesnt need his family-he has his friends and thats all he needs. He cant even bring himself to make appearances at family events-not even the important ones, like my grandmothers (his mothers) birthday parties (shes 89 y/o). This totally bugs me--like really? You cant bring yourself to make an appearance to your own mothers bday party--its not like shell be around forever, you cant pretend to be civil and let my poor grandmother die in peace??? This are the reasons DH hates my uncle--for this behavior. And I dont blame DH--but hes my uncle and regardless of all of the above, I still was willing to donate to him. Although its on everyones mind, none of us would ever say to him where are all your friends to donate to you? You dont need your family, huh? Well, look whos saving your life. 

As you know, I was asked (by my mom and aunties) to accompany him to his drs appt. a couple of days ago, which I did do. Took 2.5 hours of my sick time to do that. I also typed up the results of the appt, scanned the possible donor paperwork, and emailed to the extended family. Turns out he was admitted to the hospital in the afternoon due to mild complications. I called my aunties to let them know. Yesterday morning (Tuesday) I called him again to check status, was he still hospitalized, did he need anything, just to check on him, to let him know that we/I cared. He said he was still in the hospital, doing fine, didnt need anything. Ok. This morning, I called him again to find out status, wanted to check up on him, ask did he need anything? Etc etc. He tells me I am still in the hospital. Please leave me alone while Im in the hospital I, very shocked, responded ok. *He then HUNG UP on me ! *

WTH!!!?? I am so upset, my feelings are hurt, Im embarrassed at how he treated me, crying here at work!! Can you believe what an ass he is?? *Granted, I dont know if he even knows that Im a possible donor, but to me, it doesnt matter. Donor or not, I still dont deserve to be treated this way!! *Does this not even paint a picture of what a **** he is?? *Why is DH always right about these type of things??*Now Im feeling like "f*** you!! *Why should I *put off ttc, *why should I *put my health in jeopardy to donate to someone like you??]

I am so upset and I just want to say forget it and move on with my life and go back to ttc. Am I taking this too personal?? I dont even want to share this with my family because #1. Im embarrassed, and #2, *it will prove right all those who said not to donate* (DH, my brother, my father, and Im sure there are many more who agree with DH). 

Sorry for the rant but I have nobody else to vent to!!! I need to get a grip and pull myself together soon--students will be out on their break and will probably be popping into my office to see me..I cant look like something is wrong!!


----------



## angel2010

If I am very honest with you, I don't think I would donate to him. That probably isn't the highest road to take. I hate ungratefulness. You would be a better person than me to donate and risk your health and put your life on hold as far as ttc. There would also be a financial strain on your dh while you are out of work. I hope that doesn't make me sound awful. 

But on the flip side, I think it is very common for people with illness to get bitter. It is very hard to ask for help and many people wouldn't want to or put that burden on someone else (maybe why he has said he doesn't need you all). Lastly, I hate it when people call me about medical issues too. I had a few problems with my pregnancy with Carter and family would call all the time asking about me and the baby, wanting details. I hated it!! I know they were just trying to show they cared, but it only seemed nosy and pushy to me. I am not sure if that makes any sense. 

You have a huge decision to make and I am sure it will be tough no matter which route you take. I don't think you are wrong for being hurt by his treatment though.:hugs: I am sorry he acted that way.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Angel,

You make sense. My uncle is a very, very bitter person. He became one before he got sick-I think it was due to his divorce. Thats the turning point that I can remember. You make a good point about when you were having medical issues, people calling you to show they cared got on your nerves and seemed nosy and pushy to you. It completely makes sense--thanks for that viewpoint!

I think I will go back to ttc, see what happens this month, and take it from there. 

Thanks again for your views!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh Meli, 

I'm so sorry that you have been treated this way by your uncle. :growlmad: That's not fair at all, maybe the illness is also getting to him a bit? Maybe it's making him a little bitter? Don't take it personally if you can help it? :hugs: 

I'm not sure if you should hold off ttc though, I mean you could always leave it up to fate? Like whatever is meant to be will be and if you do get pregnant it's a perfectly acceptable reason not to help, at least you were willing before. Part of me thinks your baby bean deserves a little life just as much if not more, but maybe that's being harsh, sometimes you have to put yourself first in life however hard that is though. Of course it's your decision entirely but if it was me, I would leave it up to fate. If I didn't fall pregnant I would help him but if I did I would not. 

Hope you will be okay at work hunny x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Omg Angel, I didn't even read your reply and we said the same thing! hehe, come on Meli let your egg socialise with us x (just kidding!)


----------



## angel2010

OMG You are cracking me up!!!

But I agree, come on Meli!!


----------



## angel2010

Thought we might do a little quiz for fun to get to know each other

Where is my cell phone? 
Right next to me on the printer 

Spouse? 
Yes, married this past Aug. Been together since I was 17 (I am 27) 

Your hair? 
Currently brown, naturally a dishwater blonde 

Your mother? 
A great mom and grandma, but very controlling 

Your father? 
A great dad and grandpa, but a know-it-all

Your favorite thing? 
Reading

Favorite drink? 
Pepsi in a can and screwdrivers 

What room are you in? 
Living room 

Your hobby? 
Reading

Your fear? 
Getting cancer 

Where do you want to be in 6 years? 
Have three kids, one born this October and then ttc when that one is 2 or 3 for another

Where were you last night? 
Home 

Something that you aren't good at? 
A good dancer- NO rhythm!

Wish list item?
Books by Kate Morton and a coffee mug that looks like Chip from Beauty and the Beast 

Last thing you did? 
Took clothes out of the dryer

What are you wearing? 
Black and red plaid pajama pants and a breast cancer support tshirt 

Your pets? 
Dog-Peepers and cat-Bugs 

Friends? 
Only a few close in person, lots of friend/acquaintances, a ton of lovely internet friends 

Your mood? 
Chatty 

Drinking? 
Yes please! 

Your car? 
gold Malibu

Something you're not wearing? 
socks

Your favorite store? 
Walmart:blush: I am always there. I love to go to health food/organic food shops 

Your favorite color? 
Purple, but wear lots of pink and blue 

Favorite Book?
The Forgotten Garden

Favorite Movie?
National Treasure with Nicholas Cage

When is the last time you cried? 
The other night with my box 

Favorite place to eat? 
Chilis (honey chipolte chicken crispers) and a fancy crepe place downtown

Favorite place I'd like to be right now? 
On the beach

Which would you prefer, Harry Potty or Twilight?
Twilight

You don't have to do it, but I thought it could be fun to see everyone's answers.


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Oh Meli,
> 
> I'm so sorry that you have been treated this way by your uncle. :growlmad: That's not fair at all, maybe the illness is also getting to him a bit? Maybe it's making him a little bitter? Don't take it personally if you can help it? :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure if you should hold off ttc though, I mean you could always leave it up to fate? Like whatever is meant to be will be and if you do get pregnant it's a perfectly acceptable reason not to help, at least you were willing before. Part of me thinks your baby bean deserves a little life just as much if not more, but maybe that's being harsh, sometimes you have to put yourself first in life however hard that is though. Of course it's your decision entirely but if it was me, I would leave it up to fate. If I didn't fall pregnant I would help him but if I did I would not.
> 
> Hope you will be okay at work hunny x x

Thanks Jasmine! You also make lots of good points--I will def be back in ttc mode and all our eggs will be social LOL! Let's see what happens and what God's plan is for me. 

My eyes aren't as swollen but they're still red--it's obvious that something's wrong. My poor student workers looked at me, and look like they want to ask if I'm ok, but thank goodness they didnt!! I am very emotional and cry at the drop of a hat--I totally hate it--not to mention if I cry, even a little, it's very obvious for like, forever. Some people can cry and then few minutes later, they are just fine. Not me! It's like the mark of the scarlet letter on my forehead when I cry. Took some aspirin for the accompanying sinus headache, I HOPE DH doesnt notice when I get home tonight (luckily, I will be home at least an hour later because today is my weekly costco shopping night). I hope I can get away with a "Nothing's wrong! I'm just tired".

A couple of hours ago my uncle called me back. He didnt apologize, but went on and on about his frustrations at the hospital (you know, they are not moving fast enough, they are bugging him, yadda yadda, Im sure you can imagine what kind of patient he is--I'm sure they just LOVE him there--NOT!) then he says "can you understand my frustration?" That's about as far as I can expect as far as an apology..sigh...I guess that's progress..


----------



## Meli_H

Angel, cute idea! Here are my answers, will have to post the rest tomorrow cuz I'm leaving work now! YAYY

Where is my cell phone? 
Right next to me on my desk while here at work, when I leave the office it stays in my purse until bedtime, when I turn it off and plug it in the charger.

Spouse? 
Been together since I was 28 (I am now 40 1/2 y.o). we are 5 years apart-he is 45 y/o.

Your hair? 
long thick dark brown with a few auburn highlights (I use henna, specifically because it colors my grey hairs auburn lol!). My hair has light natural curls.

Your mother? 
Growing up we had our challenges, I guess because we are so much alike, she was def very controlling then, she is a great mom and grandma, very chill and mellow and very generous-spoiling not just her grandkids, but me too! 

Your father? 
A great dad and grandfather, very generous, I have to watch what I say around him, e,g, if I say My neck and back hurt, I need to buy a better mousepad next thing I know, hes bought me a new ergonomic desk, along with mousepad and wristrest, hes too much!! He can be kind of sarcastic when he thinks hes being funny lol!
Your favorite thing? 
LOTS- taking a nap on train on the way home from work, watching our favorite tv shows with DH and SS, taking our family trips with my extended family-our tradition is winter cabin trip, summer beach camping trip, fall beach festival tripand every other year, a trip to Cancun (OMG! LUV LUV CANCUN!)

Favorite drink? 
Pina coladas and iced tea

What room are you in? 
My work office

Your hobby? 
Reading-I am a speed reader (not on purpose, it just happens) and I love to read anything and everything I can get my hands on

Your fear? 
losing immediate family member, never having a child. 

Where do you want to be in 6 years? 
Have at least one child!! 

Where were you last night? 
Home, making spaghetti and meatballs for dinner

Something that you aren't? 
like Angel, I STINK at dancing!! All those dance lessons my poor mother put me through--all for nothing. 

Wish list item?
Hummm.I have to think about this

Last thing you did? 
posted on bnb

What are you wearing? 
black work slacks, black sweater with violet/pinks/black hued colored scarf

Your pets? 
none 

Friends? 
Same as Angel-only a few close in person, lots of friend/acquaintances, and all of yall June Baby Angel thread ladies!

Your mood? 
pensive

Drinking? 
definitely starting Friday night at the mountains!!

Your car? 
Honda Civic Hybrid

Something you're not wearing? 
belt

Your favorite store? 
Target, Walmart , Kohls, Macys

Your favorite color? 
Black, red


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Wow! I can't believe there is a tornado watch for you right now!!! Thank you for starting the new thread!!! To be 100% honest I have no idea how to even begin reading the ovulation charts lol! Talk you ladies soon! Hugs!


----------



## angel2010

Missouri weather for this week (winter):
Monday- 70's
Tuesday- tornado watch
Wednesday- snow
Insane!! The gimmick on our weather channel is "if you don't like the weather in Missouri, just wait, it'll change!".


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: What day are you currently on (I don't see a chart attached)? I'm a late ovulator myself. Usually day 17-23 (I really hate having such a range).

Meli: For some reason I have been picturing your uncle as a second father type. Someone who you have always been close to and who has always been kind to you. Now you have painted a very different picture of him and now I think you are really an awesome person for wanting to help what appears to be a not-so-nice man who isn't even all that close to your family. Personally, if I were you and wanted to donate an organ to someone I would just sign the back of my driver's license where they ask if you want to be an organ donor and let fate work it out. I would not put my life and TTC on hold for him. If you still want to donate and you are a match then do what your heart tells you to do. I am sorry if that comes across as strong, but I believe in giving to those who have given or who have great potential and I'm just not seeing it. Perhaps I am not a very generous person (I think I need to reflect some on this).

Timer just went off on dinner, so I'll take the quiz tomorrow.


----------



## angel2010

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29c24c/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Think today might be ovulation day.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, what is your favorite genre of books? Do you have a favorite author?


----------



## Middysquidge

That weather report is insane Angel!

Okay, here's my quiz, what a cute idea!

Where is my cell phone? 
On my desk

Spouse? 
Yes, married June 2008 been together since January 2005! 

Your hair? 
Blonde, going even blonder on Wednesday! Naturally golden blonde.

Your mother? 
Haven't spoken since 2009, it's complicated!

Your father? 
Passed away from Lung cancer in 2010, he was my best friend :(

Your favorite thing? 
Loads! So hard to choose one! Watching Disney dvds with Eva or drinking wine!

Favorite drink? 
Dry white wine! 

What room are you in? 
Office at work! 

Your hobby? 
Bear making, knitting, reading

Your fear? 
Losing a child/baby

Where do you want to be in 6 years? 
Have two children, debt free, savings for a house deposit, new car!

Where were you last night? 
Home

Something that you aren't good at? 
I have no patience!

Wish list item?
Ipod and American diner style bar stools for new house and a million other things!

Last thing you did? 
Paid a bill!

What are you wearing? 
Purple and black dress with peter pan collar and a bright purple cardigan!

Your pets? 
A cat called Sonny but we don't get on, I'm not a cat person and our relationship is one of great comic value in our home!

Friends? 
Have a lot of friends from moving around lots, it's hard to keep up with them all but I have a great relationship with my best friends. 

Your mood? 
Bored

Drinking? 
Double chocca mocca

Your car? 
Nissan Micra called 'Nip nip!'

Something you're not wearing? 
Hat!

Your favorite store? 
Knitting shop, home bargains, charity shops, primark!

Your favorite color? 
Emerald green, red and purple 

Favorite Book?
Me before you jojo moyles, Time travellers wife Audrey Niffenegger, Hunger Games trilogy, Northern Lights trilogy, Brass Helen Walsh etc etc!

Favorite Movie?
Amelie

When is the last time you cried? 
The other night in bed thinking about my dad and how he looked when he took his last breathe :( 

Favorite place to eat? 
Hope & Anchor, cosy pub for Sunday lunch!

Favorite place I'd like to be right now? 
Having a nice breakfast somewhere not here!

Which would you prefer, Harry Potty or Twilight?
Harry Potter!


----------



## Middysquidge

Btw, Angel, do you know where you can buy a chip from beauty and the beast mug? That's like the most adorable thing in the whole world, I want one if it does exist!

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...a=X&ei=HUgKUduOEsSo0AXkiYDYAQ&ved=0CBgQ9QEwAQ

I think there is one on the American ebay but it's from Japan and it costs a fortune! 90 in dollars x


----------



## vegasbaby

Where is my cell phone? 
In my bedroom, charging.

Spouse? 
Yes, married since 2003, started dating in 1995!

Your hair? 
Blonde,but they are highlights. I am a natural blonde, but it is dark blonde.

Your mother? 
We speak almost every day and she is one of the kindest people ever.

Your father? 
Very close to my dad as well. 

Your favorite thing? 
I love to cook, run, read and watch movies

Favorite drink? 
Wine; red in the winter and white in the summer. 

What room are you in? 
Breakfast room 

Your hobby? 
Cooking and working out (balance, right?)

Your fear? 
Death and bugs. 

Where do you want to be in 6 years? 
I have no idea! I just sort of hope we don't move again.

Where were you last night? 
Home

Something that you aren't good at? 
Sitting still.

Wish list item?
To get Charlotte to sleep through the night again and for her to stop wetting the bed!

Last thing you did? 
Ate breakfast

What are you wearing? 
Black pants, teal green shirt

Your pets? 
Two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels: Chevy and Rufus. My first babies.

Friends? 
A few close friends from high school and collage and a lot of other people I consider friends from all the different places we have lived. 

Your mood? 
Tired!

Drinking? 
Nothing at the moment

Your car? 
A GMC Acadia and a Mercedes (trying to sell it)

Something you're not wearing? 
Makeup (still need to do that this morning)

Your favorite store? 
Target 

Your favorite color? 
Light aqua blue, pink and kelly green 

Favorite Book?
Don't really have a favorite, but I read tons.

Favorite Movie?
Top Gun (first one I thought of, but not sure if it really my favorite anymore).

When is the last time you cried? 
It's been a while, so that is a good thing.

Favorite place to eat? 
Anywhere, but home is a treat!

Favorite place I'd like to be right now? 
At my parents house

Which would you prefer, Harry Potty or Twilight?
Harry Potter, of course!


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm loving the quiz!

'To get Charlotte to sleep through the night again' I have this wish for Eva too actually! We've regressed also from her being able to self settle and we now lye down with her until she falls asleep each night and if she wakes up in the night. This as well as her coming in our bed every morning at 1am! I haven't a clue where to start but maybe the move could be a good inspiration!

I notice it's Charlotte's 3rd birthday soon! What are you doing with her?

ps Awww, your mum and dad sound lush! x x


----------



## angel2010

Jasmineivy said:


> Btw, Angel, do you know where you can buy a chip from beauty and the beast mug? That's like the most adorable thing in the whole world, I want one if it does exist!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...a=X&ei=HUgKUduOEsSo0AXkiYDYAQ&ved=0CBgQ9QEwAQ
> 
> I think there is one on the American ebay but it's from Japan and it costs a fortune! 90 in dollars x

I don't! I saw it on Pinterest and fell in love!! I love dinsey movies as well and Beauty and the Beast is one of my faves!! Peter Pan is coming out of the vault in Feb and I can't wait to get it for Carter!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, how do you like your GMC? Is that have a third row? Is it like driving a tank?


----------



## Middysquidge

angel2010 said:


> Jasmineivy said:
> 
> 
> Btw, Angel, do you know where you can buy a chip from beauty and the beast mug? That's like the most adorable thing in the whole world, I want one if it does exist!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...a=X&ei=HUgKUduOEsSo0AXkiYDYAQ&ved=0CBgQ9QEwAQ
> 
> I think there is one on the American ebay but it's from Japan and it costs a fortune! 90 in dollars x
> 
> I don't! I saw it on Pinterest and fell in love!! I love dinsey movies as well and Beauty and the Beast is one of my faves!! Peter Pan is coming out of the vault in Feb and I can't wait to get it for Carter!Click to expand...


Oh bum! Oooh Peter Pan though, I'll get it for Eva, yaay x


----------



## StefNJunk

It feels like forever since I came on! Lots going on over here. Will get to that after I catch up!

First, thanks to everyone in regards to losing that job. It sucks, but it was only freelance, thank goodness. I didn't lose my actual main job (although I am still looking to replace it with one closer to the new house!)

sweetmomma, I've added :bfp: in my siggie too!

Angel, I have the ultrasound pics stashed away in our desk, I actually forgot where I had put them until I was searching through the desk for something else. I'm sure I'll find a better place for them soon, probably after we move. I have a box of pictures and other memories from the last decade or so, I will probably move them in there. FX that the other night was the night! And on the tornado thing... it's ridiculous isn't it! We woke up Sunday to our cars covered in ice, Monday it was 70.

vegas, so glad you're enjoying your new job! I use my OPKs when I get home from work, usually, around 2:30-3. Yesterday, though, I drove straight to a friend's house after work and didn't want to use it there, so I totally did it here at work! Luckily the bathroom is right across from my office, so I was able to just slip out and into the office and set the test off to the side. 

Meli, what you said about when your DH gets sad about the mc... I agree. It does sound horrible, but it's nice to sometimes see they have emotions too. My OH tries to be strong for me when it comes to things that make me sad, so seeing that it does effect him reminds me he's human too. I'm sorry about your uncle's behavior. It's a very personal decision as to whether or not you still want to donate to him. I agree with everything Angel said. 

Jasmine, yay on the house! Any more news on it? We're having some issues with ours :-/

jenn, I realize your post from when you should've been doing paperwork is almost a week old, but it made me laugh because I'm sitting at work and I actually have work to do, but I just really wanted to come on here and catch up! Sorry af got you! My last one was a lot worse too, not quite as bad as yours sounds! Love your vday idea! 

I know there's a whoooole lot more I can respond to but I'm feeling totally impatient and want to get something posted because I missed you ladies! 

I started responding on the other thread but then moved my response to this one. Are we stopping on that other one and moving here permanently?

AFM, lots going on. We were supposed to close on the house today, but it's not happening. The seller bought the house last July with the intent to rehab and flip it. He never got an appraisal and didn't express intent to sell. Apparently, this causes problems for us, and now there's more paperwork and stuff to be done, which puts off our closing. Our realtor should have known this so we could've had it all done in time - OH flipped on her the other day about that. I can say I WON'T recommend her to anyone, she's been so much trouble. Hopefully we'll be closing by the end of next week... we can't handle the stress of it all anymore, especially OH.

Speaking of the stress, we've been arguing a lot because of it. He's stressing BAD, and it makes him grumpy. The arguments always end with him apologizing saying it's his fault, which is very different as he has a hard time seeing himself as wrong, ever. His attempt to quit smoking failed, which doesn't surprise me with all the stress. He just switched to ecigs when the kit we ordered came in yesterday, so hopefully that will help.

We had a long talk the other day... well he mostly talked, I just listened. He's a very open person always, the most honest person I've ever known, he speaks his mind and his feelings even when they're inappropriate, but this time he was more open then he's ever been. He even cried (if he knew I told he'd die!). He got me crying... he talked about the miscarriage. He said "I wanted a son so fucking bad," talked about how knowing a baby was on the way motivated him to be a better person and then the baby was no longer on the way and he was lost.

I babble. Moving on... I've been searching for a new job to replace this one for when we move. I had an interview that ended up pissing me off. I drove an hour to get there to find out that the job I had applied for was given away and they wanted to interview me to do their web stuff... wish they would have told me because it's not a "job," it's more freelance - one day a week. I need a REAL job. A waste of 2 hours of driving and an hour of interviewing. I have an interview tomorrow for a work from home position, that would be awesome! I used to do that and loved it... would be even better WHEN (not if!) a baby is in the picture.

I've been using the OPKs since they came in the mail last week. Got a super close to positive yesterday, positive today (I couldn't help it, I used FMU), and we bd'd last night. FX! I feel good about this one. Also, the bd'ing was AMAZING, so that's a definite plus :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well today! Hopefully I won't disappear for so long again!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel*

Wow..that weather is INSANE!

GL on your O day yesterday-did you get lots of BDing in??

I like all different types of genres. Fiction, non-fiction, biographies, autobiographies, atm I am reading The Infertility Cure and Inconceivable. I should be able to finish at least one book this weekend while were at the mountains! 

*Vegas,*

Unfortunately, no, my uncle is def not a second father type of figure. You make some VERY valid points alsothanks for your input!!

I knowmy uncle sounds like such a horrible person. Tbh, I really dont know where all the bitterness comes from, I dont know who crapped in his cornflakes, there is nobody else in my family who is like him. He is really difficult and that truly makes it difficult for those who want to help him!! Hes always been such a moody, crabby person. 

I have to say that the ONE redeeming quality I can point to is this: He is a great father (in his own twisted way). He has a 21 y/o daughter, divorced her mother when she was about 6 y/o. He fought for, and was granted primary custody. His whole life has been about raising his daughter, doing whats best for her, working hard to be able to give her the best he can, private school education, he never even really had any real relationships after his divorce. Its obvious he loves his daughter, would do anything for her, he lived his life for her. Now, thats resulted in a spoiled brat, but thats another story.Its sad because he kept her from coming around us. We dont really know her, we prob see her once a year or so, although we are ALWAYS reaching out to her. When she graduated high school, we had a party for her, do you know the comment she made (when she thought nobody was listening, but I heard her?). She had brought a friend with her to her party, and she told her friend I didnt want to come, but Im so glad I did as she gestured to all the cash she received from us as grad gifts. I never even told my family about this comment- I just couldnt. I didnt want to disappoint them. My uncles bitterness kept him from bringing her around, and thats so sad, because we are such a large and united family. All she hears is all the negative stuff he puts in her head. Her mom isnt a great mom at all, as a matter of fact, she cant stand her mom, she doesnt get along with her. Now her dad is sick, who knows if he will recover. Then what will she be left with? Yes, her father will leave her an inheritance, but what about family, and people to ground her and support her?? Its truly sad because Im sure he never thought this would ever happen to him. I guess my point is that *the only reason I would still consider it is because he has a daughter, and the little bit of good in him I can see are from his efforts to raise her.* If my father needed it, and I wasnt a match, I would be desperate for someone to help him. I have to just say that truly, if the recipient was my DH, SS, mother, father, brothers, sil, niece, nephews, even many cousins, aunts or uncles, I would not hesitate to do it. not at all!! It makes it SO difficult when the person is estranged, but I just feel so sorry for him and his daughter, I truly pity them.

On another note, I just paid for FF for 1 year membership, they have a special on FB, I set up an FB acct quickly using my work email, got the FF promo code, paid for membership, then cancelled the FB accthee hee how sneaky am I lol!


----------



## StefNJunk

Got the work done that I needed to do so I can do the quiz now!

Where is my cell phone?
On my desk right now

Spouse?
Engaged

Your hair?
Brown. I used to color it A LOT, but since I can't get to my friend's (who is also my hairdresser and amazing at it!) house to do it often anymore, I don't. He taught me how to color it myself but I miss the highlights!

Your mother?
A pain in the butt, but I love her

Your father?
Love him! He's awesome

Your favorite thing?
Too broad a question! Hmm... Cupcakes, getting a massage from OH, waking up and not having to go to work... so much more!

Favorite drink?
Water, 7-Up, apple juice, moscato or margarita

What room are you in?
Office at work

Your hobby?
Web stuff, television and movies. I really need a life! Haha

Your fear?
Being alone

Where do you want to be in 6 years?
With a family (2-3 kids), with OH, in our home with all the work on it completed, debt free would be nice!

Where were you last night?
Home

Something that you aren't good at?
I have no patience! <<< I agree with Jasmine here! I'm also bad at expressing my emotions, sadness comes out as anger.

Wish list item?
Besides the obvious - baby? :winkwink: Stuff for the new house - bamboo blinds, area rugs, new sofa, lamps

Last thing you did?
Solved a problem that was pissing me off at work

What are you wearing?
Dark jeans, red sweater, black hoodie, sneakers

Your pets?
Gracie (10 1/2) and Capone (10 months) - cats

Friends?
I keep a small group of in person friends, two that I'm closer to than the rest

Your mood?
Ready to go home from work! In a good mood.

Drinking?
Water

Your car?
Bright red Mazda 3

Something you're not wearing?
Perfume

Your favorite store?
Hmm... I love thrift stores!

Your favorite color?
Blue, red, green

Favorite Book?
Don't really have one, haven't read books in awhile

Favorite Movie?
Zombie movies!

When is the last time you cried?
Last night when I was fighting with OH. All is good now!

Favorite place to eat?
I love the pizza at the hole in the wall down the street from my brother, Chili's

Favorite place I'd like to be right now?
Home!

Which would you prefer, Harry Potty or Twilight?
Neither. Booooo.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

I remember you saying that your father passed away in 2010. My heart breaks for you! I cannot imagine going through something like that. It must have been so difficult to see his last breath, so I assume you were with him, and Im sure that must have been a huge comfort for him, although it probably was the most difficult thing youve gone through. I just hope I have the strength to be there, and be strong for my loved ones, if ever in the same situation. You dont have to comment back on this, I dont want to be a buzzkill, but I just had to say it.:hug:

*Angel,*

I love the names of your pets!! Peepers and Bugs!! Sometimes I tell DH that I want a pet just so I can name them cute names.like Bon Bon (Spanish for marshmallow), or Peanut, or Mr. Snuggles, those names crack me up!

I know you asked vegas about her car, I hope she is happier with hers than my familys experience with it. My SIL had one for 2 years, it was always breaking down, always in the shop, left her stranded on the freeway with the kids in the car!!! They finally got an attorney and sued GMC under the lemon law. They were able to return the car to the dealer, get their down payment back, and all the monthly payments they had made in those 2 years. Basically, they drove that car for 2 years for free. I think when they bought it, it was the first year the Acadia model came out. I guess thats why they say to never buy a car when the new model first comes out---give it a couple years for them to work out the kinks that invariably pop up. Hoping that vegas experience is NOTHING like my SILs!!

*Stef,*

So nice to hear from you! We were about to send out a search party lol! I just figured you were really busy with new house business, and hoping you werent in depression mode due to those stupid stupid people that let you go.

I think the intention is to move over permanently to this thread now.

Im sorry to hear of all the stress with your new house., but Im sure it will all be worth it when all is said and done!! Im so excited for you. FX that it closes next week!

I know what you mean of stress and arguing. DH has been kind of grumpy this last week also.but I know its due to the money hes spending on the front yard and shutters. Hes kind of, hummmm, how shall I say it? *TIGHT! *And thats a lot of cash to spend all at onceI totally understand and just let him vent, I let things slide, SS and I just look at each other and give each other the look LOL!

I hope your DH is successful in quitting smoking-the ecigs are a step in the right direction!!

I know it was hard to hear all that DH said, but Im glad he shared his feelings with you. My DH is the same way (open, honest, speaks his mind even when its inappropriate sometimes, although I wonder if sometimes I am just too sensitive?) but hes not that way in regards to his feelings..I have to yank those out of him sometimes, I try not to because then I cry and I hate crying!!! 

:dust: FX that you will get pg soon and DH will find his motivation again to be a better person. Motivation is a strong driver of behaviors, thats for sure! As a matter of fact, now I'm remembering that when my brother had his first child, he stopped smoking too! He was a social smoker, but quit when my nephew was born.

That stinks about the wasted time, energy, and fuel! FX that you get this work at home position, because like you said, it would be even better WHEN you get your rainbow!! I think last night was the babymaker....... 

You and vegas motivated to buy some ICs from ebay this week, 50 opks and 20 hpts for $9.99. They should arrive by tomorrow, a few days before Ill need them. I still have about 15-20 Dollar Store opks but will use them along with the ICs when they start getting darker.

Good news! DH just texted me pix of our front yard--concrete has been poured, just waiting for it to set a lil more, then the colored concrete stamping will begin!! SO excited to get home and see results in person. We are going to the mountains this weekend so I prob wont be able to respond until Monday, but Ill def be stalking the thread until then!


----------



## Middysquidge

So that's where Stef's been! Having loads of special kisses and amazing sex with Blake! :haha: I love that name btw! Ahh, so happy for ya! Make sure to get in a couple more of those sessions to seal the deal for this month! If you caught the start of your surge today you still have a couple more days of fun!

Meli, I see why you're facing such a dilema with your uncle, that's really a hard one. I hope you come to the right decision or just a decision at least, it doesn't seem like there is a right one in this case!

Talking of books, has anyone read 'The fault in our stars?' It's on my wishlist but quite expensive on the kindle so wondered if you guys had read it, it's supposed to be amazing, sad topic but really good. Also, have my eye on some Rosamund Pilcher books but have never read any of hers. I'm also going to check out 'the Forgotton Garden' too Angel.

I'm absolutely shattered tonight, coming down with a cold, luckily I have the day off tomorrow so I can have a lazy morning :)

Stef, good luck with getting your house closed off. We move on the 28th February, slightly later date than planned but the main thing is, the house is ours now! It's off the market and just sitting there waiting for us! So exciting! x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I think it is something to do with their age with regards to the not sleeping well. Let's just hope it's a phase. I don't let Charlotte sleep with us, but I do go and to the guest bedroom as it is next to her room and I can hear her better if she needs me. So I spend the first half of the night in my bed and the second half of the night on the other side of the house. The up side is that I can't hear my dh snoring. 

Angel: Yes, it is the one with the third row. Actually, it is very easy to handle and not tank-like at all (much smaller than a Yukon or similar). I love it! We keep the third row folded down most of the time for extra storage. 

Stef: Welcome back! Sorry that your closing is delayed and your realtor isn't the brightest, but you are still working on getting it closed so that is good. I hope you get that work at home position as it sounds perfect! Also, I think I might want to change my favorite thing to cupcakes. Just thinking about them makes me happy. 

Meli: Yikes about the Acadia! Hopefully, mine won't be a lemon. I bought it certified pre-owned so it has a warranty (it is a 2009, so not the first year). So far so good, but I've only had it since November (as I was anticipating needing a larger vehicle at the time). I want to see your yard when it is all done. I know it will be beautiful. Also, I know you will love you new IC tests. All of testing, none of the guilt. Have fun on your trip.

Jasmine: So happy you have your move date set! I haven't read any of those books you mentioned. I am currently reading the newest Janet Evanovich book and then I plan on reading some mystery mom my sent me. I mainly stick to fiction. I still need to read the second two "Fifty Shades". I wasn't all that impressed with the first one, but I still want to see where it goes. Did anyone else read them? 

Nothing more to say today. DD was up from 4am on last night as she has a cold, so I am quite tired. Really hoping to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## angel2010

So much to respond to!

Welcome back Stef!!! Awesome news on the upcoming ovulation and fantastic BDing. Maybe if I finally O'd today or will tomorrow, we will be right with each other! As for you oh, that is great that he is so open with you and was able to express those kinds of emotions and let you see him cry. Also, sorry the closing got delayed. Hopefully once the paper work is done things will go smoothly! Sorry about your wasted time with that interview, hopefully the one tomorrow will go well. Are you guys just moving houses in St. Louis or moving cities? Lastly, I love your cat's name, Capone!! 

Meli, Now that you have explained why you want to donate, it makes tons more sense to me and very honorable. Also, thanks for the info on the GMC. I really want a minivan, but I am not sure if I can get dh to get a "grocery getter", as he calls it. I got my dog's name from a Stephen King novel. It was the name of one of the character's pet rock. I named the cat Bugs because he used to do a cute little hopping thing like Bugs Bunny. I really like the name Bon Bon! That would be so cute on like a Pomeranian!

Jasmine, I haven't read that book, but will have to look it up. And Pilcher. The Forgotten Garden was very good and so is one of her other books Distant Hours. I still have to read her other two, but I am very much looking forward to it!

Vegas, We really need something with a third row and more storage by the time I have another baby. I baby sit another little boy, a 2yr as well and I have a double stroller for the boys. There is NO way it will fit in the trunk of my Malibu, so I have to put it in my front seat and it is such a hassle to get in and out! Which Evanovich are you reading, isn't she a popular author that also writes using another name? I have read all of the fifty books. I hate to start something I can't finish, so I read all three, but I DID NOT like them! I got very irritated reading them and it did nothing for my libido!


----------



## angel2010

Does anyone have any names picked out? For a girl it would be Kinsley Monroe and for a boy possible Lucas Alexander.


Also, who are your top 5 hotties?
1. The Character Gannicus (from Spartacus on Starz) (his real name is Dustin Clare, but I am more in love with the character)
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSPwnOGhUwOhKqxfgen-h-mE-f3xuBU3srRnIznTmG60XhM-qq2JA
2. Adam Levine
3. Johnny Depp
4. Gerard Butler
5. Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Middysquidge

Stef - I have no patience! <<< I agree with Jasmine here! I'm also bad at expressing my emotions, sadness comes out as anger. THIS IS ME TOO! X 

Meli - Thanks so much for for kind words about my dad. It was the hardest thing that I have ever done staying with him in those last few days. We got the call that we needed to go to Wales where I am from ASAP (about a 4 hour drive) so we left straight away, when we got to the hospital we were told it was a matter of hours until he died but he held on for 9 DAYS. During that time the cancer had attacked his brain and it sent him mad, this was not nice at all, they had to sedate him heavily but even so he was strong enough to communicate with us by squeezing our hands, wiggling his toes etc. We were able to have a private room after the first two days and we listened to a lot of music and talked to him a lot, about memories and just tried to comfort him as best we could. Although, it was the hardest thing I have ever done, I will also cherish those last few days I spent with him and I'm proud that as a family we were all there for him in his final moments. The weirdest thing happened, about ten minutes before he died the really heavy metal hospital door to his room opened on it's own, really slowly, this happened twice, almost like someone was coming to collect him. Gives me shivers thinking about it. I think the hardest thing with my dad was that he was only given the diagnosis 5 weeks before he died, all he wanted was a time frame but the couldn't give him one. I miss him so much.

Sorry about that, I think that needed to come out actually!

Vegas - yes, I am thinking that when they get to the grand old age of 3, they start getting ready for school, they have so much energy! Their tantrums are more intense, it's definitely harder having a toddler than a baby! Next time, I won't let the baby in our bed though at all, like you, I'll persevere another way! Oh no, is your OH a bad snorer then?

Angel - I had a name picked out for a boy it was Flynn but I was saying to OH last night that because that name was picked out for my angel it might feel a bit weird still using it, almost like it helps me to have closure by not using it, does that make sense? I love the name though but one of my friend's gave birth to a Finley who she calls Finn (this was like a few days after my mc, grrr) so it's maybe too close, I like to be individual so I wouldn't like it if people were constantly going 'Oh, Gemma has a Finn and you have a Flynn' Also, our surname is Gladstone so as the name would be Flynn Stephen Gladstone, it might remind people of Flintstone! Anyway, I may use it still but probably not. What do people think about the Finn/Flynn and Flintstone issue? Be honest! I'm leaning more towards 'Lennon' for a boy now as my dad and OH are HUGE Beatles fans and I love surname names for boys, just like Carter! I think they sound so cool! For a girl I like Astrid, Willow and Fawn.

Hmmm, as for hotties I quite like John Paul White from The Civil Wars (band)

https://www.last.fm/music/John+Paul+White

He looks NOTHING like my OH, hehe! Oooh, I love Johnny Depp too, he looks a bit like him too! Out of your hotties I quite like Ryan Reynolds too, he looks more like my OH's type too! 

Hope you get your temp rise Angel x I started my digital opks today, no smiley so just as well, OH is away over night, phewff x x x

Have a GREAT time at the mountains Meli, speak soon x x


----------



## angel2010

John Paul White looks like one of those guys that doesn't start out hot, but as you here songs from them, or see them more they grow on you! I like the name Flynn, but I really like Lennon!


----------



## Middysquidge

Yeah defintely and I saw him being interviewed his voice is soo sexy! So do you reckon Lennon is better and do you think it goes with our surname Gladstone or do the styles of those two names clash? Possible middle name Xavier as this is the surname of all of my spanish ancestors so it has meaning plus it's cool! So it would be Lennon Xavier Gladstone (Leni for a nn) x

ps See your temp still isn't up bet you're glad you had a rest last night! If I was you I'd just do it tonight and every other night now until it rises but I know I would struggle! Good luck x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli_H said:


> *Stef,*
> 
> So nice to hear from you! We were about to send out a search party lol! I just figured you were really busy with new house business, and hoping you werent in depression mode due to those stupid stupid people that let you go.
> 
> I think the intention is to move over permanently to this thread now.
> 
> Im sorry to hear of all the stress with your new house., but Im sure it will all be worth it when all is said and done!! Im so excited for you. FX that it closes next week!
> 
> I know what you mean of stress and arguing. DH has been kind of grumpy this last week also.but I know its due to the money hes spending on the front yard and shutters. Hes kind of, hummmm, how shall I say it? *TIGHT! *And thats a lot of cash to spend all at onceI totally understand and just let him vent, I let things slide, SS and I just look at each other and give each other the look LOL!
> 
> I hope your DH is successful in quitting smoking-the ecigs are a step in the right direction!!
> 
> I know it was hard to hear all that DH said, but Im glad he shared his feelings with you. My DH is the same way (open, honest, speaks his mind even when its inappropriate sometimes, although I wonder if sometimes I am just too sensitive?) but hes not that way in regards to his feelings..I have to yank those out of him sometimes, I try not to because then I cry and I hate crying!!!
> 
> :dust: FX that you will get pg soon and DH will find his motivation again to be a better person. Motivation is a strong driver of behaviors, thats for sure! As a matter of fact, now I'm remembering that when my brother had his first child, he stopped smoking too! He was a social smoker, but quit when my nephew was born.
> 
> That stinks about the wasted time, energy, and fuel! FX that you get this work at home position, because like you said, it would be even better WHEN you get your rainbow!! I think last night was the babymaker.......
> 
> You and vegas motivated to buy some ICs from ebay this week, 50 opks and 20 hpts for $9.99. They should arrive by tomorrow, a few days before Ill need them. I still have about 15-20 Dollar Store opks but will use them along with the ICs when they start getting darker.
> 
> Good news! DH just texted me pix of our front yard--concrete has been poured, just waiting for it to set a lil more, then the colored concrete stamping will begin!! SO excited to get home and see results in person. We are going to the mountains this weekend so I prob wont be able to respond until Monday, but Ill def be stalking the thread until then!

I'm hoping it closes ASAP too. I'm so ready to move! I want to get packing out of the way but I just know whatever I pack I'm going to end up needing, even if it's something I never use. Things always seem to work out that way!

My OH is stressing about money, too, along with everything else. He's been having to take more time off from work than he likes because of all the house stuff, he had some problems with his car, I missed some work (unpaid booooo) because of renovations in the office... Plus the house stuff... little things are getting to him pretty bad! He was in a good mood yesterday, though, so maybe things are looking up (FX!)

OH is better at expressing his feelings when they're anger, frustration, or happy rather than sad. He doesn't want to upset me with his sadness, I think. I was glad he was comfortable doing it this past time, I think he really needed to get it out, January is a tough month for him between it being a new year, taxes, the day his dad died (and his dad's bday), throw in the house stuff, etc. 

I was so glad I got the cheapies from eBay... saved so much money! Especially since I have a POAS addiction. Technically these aren't POAS strips... more like PIAC&DSI (pee in a cup & dip stick in, lol), but still.

Hope the concrete comes out as you wanted! No more muddy shoes!

I understand your reasoning for wanting to donate to your uncle, I can't imagine having to make that decision myself. I would find it hard enough donating to someone who was grateful and not... well, a jerk. You're an amazing person for putting so much thought into it, even after how he has treated you and your family.



Jasmineivy said:


> So that's where Stef's been! Having loads of special kisses and amazing sex with Blake! :haha: I love that name btw! Ahh, so happy for ya! Make sure to get in a couple more of those sessions to seal the deal for this month! If you caught the start of your surge today you still have a couple more days of fun!
> 
> I'm absolutely shattered tonight, coming down with a cold, luckily I have the day off tomorrow so I can have a lazy morning :)
> 
> Stef, good luck with getting your house closed off. We move on the 28th February, slightly later date than planned but the main thing is, the house is ours now! It's off the market and just sitting there waiting for us! So exciting! x

Hehe. Special kisses still makes me giggle! I love his name too, he hates it. I'm feeling a little miserable today, too, but I think it's just allergies. I came down with what I think was the flu a couple weeks ago, it was horrible! With all the vitamins and stuff I'm taking I got over it a lot more quickly than everyone else I know that have gotten it, though! I'm so happy for you with the house! 

On the names, I love both Flynn and Lennon. I can see Flynn turning into a Flinstone reference though - a combo of it and your surname - Flynnstone.



vegasbaby said:


> Stef: Welcome back! Sorry that your closing is delayed and your realtor isn't the brightest, but you are still working on getting it closed so that is good. I hope you get that work at home position as it sounds perfect! Also, I think I might want to change my favorite thing to cupcakes. Just thinking about them makes me happy.

Cupcakes are one of my favorite things ever, lol. I hope you were able to get some sleep! You bribing Charlotte with pink ice cream made me giggle!



angel2010 said:


> Welcome back Stef!!! Awesome news on the upcoming ovulation and fantastic BDing. Maybe if I finally O'd today or will tomorrow, we will be right with each other! As for you oh, that is great that he is so open with you and was able to express those kinds of emotions and let you see him cry. Also, sorry the closing got delayed. Hopefully once the paper work is done things will go smoothly! Sorry about your wasted time with that interview, hopefully the one tomorrow will go well. Are you guys just moving houses in St. Louis or moving cities? Lastly, I love your cat's name, Capone!!

FX to your o'ing! Sometimes his openness is annoying, lol, because he says EVERYTHING that is on his mind. He's even said it bothers him sometimes that he can't keep certain things to himself. We're moving to the St. Charles area - the house is in St. Peters, about 3 minute from the O'Fallon line (and from the house OH grew up in with his dad before his dad died). OH chose Capone - he has a thing for mafia history, Al Capone is his favorite historical person, lol. It took us a good 3 weeks or so to choose a name, we kept playing with different ones and nothing fit until Capone!

I definitely o'd yesterday! If I hadn't had the OPKs I might not have known, I would have attributed it to gas cramps, but in combo with the positive OPK, I know it was o. Normally I can tell easily with the way the cramping feels (last time it was sharp pains in one side and I felt nauseous). Since the mc... everything still feels off! Wonder if it will ever be back to as it used to be, where I was in touch with everything going on.

So we definitely caught good timing, at least! BD'd late Wednesday night, o'd yesterday, BD'd late last night. FX! I soooo want to give OH a positive digi on vday. I also got him _What I Love About You_. It's a journal type book where you fill in the blanks on questions it asks about your relationship and love, etc. I got it in December with the intention of taking my time filling it out... fail! Now I'm down to 13 days, eek! I also got a sexy outfit for vday night :haha:

Oh yeah... the work at home job I was supposed to interview for today. I got an email from the woman yesterday saying she decided she needs to hire someone local to her (she's in CA), but wants to keep me in mind if she ever needs more help because she likes my experience. I'm upset about it, booooo. Was really looking forward to this one! I did quote that other company that interviewed me on redoing their website, so hopefully when the manager talks to the owner he'll agree.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Stef, congratulations on perfectly timing the bd'ing! I've got a good feeling for you! Fx! Thanks for the input on the name too, I think the Flintstone thing would come up if I used the middle name Stephen especially with the st directly after the Flynn if you get me! Angel, I meant to say I think Carter and Kinsley and Carter and Lucas are both ADORABLE! I've never heard of that girl's name before but I love it! Loving Monroe too, very cool! I have also heard Monroe used on boy's too, a little boy called Reuben Monroe but I think it suits a girl better after Marilyn! Can't you just tell baby names are my favourite subject! Right I'm off for Friday night fish and chips! Nom nom! x


----------



## angel2010

I think Lennon Xavier Glanstone sounds good together. I like it . I also think it is a good idea to choose a name for your angel and Flynn sounds good for that! Enjoy your fish and chips!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Stef~ I am sooo with you! I am a pee-stick-aholicic also!!! lol! I have been going in weekly to get my blood levels tested (paroniod) and I still want to test with a stick! lol! I have a thing going on with my hubby though... We have an old container (a costco size pretzel with peanut butter filling tub) that we are putting all of our change in and in the summer we are going to use to go on a family vacation... everytime I get an urge to test on a stick I have to put the $1 I would have spent at the dollar store in the container! Wow! There is at least $15 alone from me in there!!!!!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Where is my cell phone? 
Sitting next to me on the couch

Spouse? 
Yes, Married for 7 yrs been together since January 2002. High school sweethearts.

Your hair? 
Dark Brown

Your mother? 
Haven't spoken since October 2012... complicated as well...

Your father? 
Great! Fought for custody of all 4 of his kids from 2 different women and won... was my madaddy lol. My dad is attracted to the not so good women... :( he deserves better than what he has... but not my place... Love him to death but some of his views are kinda wierd....

Your favorite thing? 
Music, dancing, kids, cooking (not baking though lol)

Favorite drink? 
CocaCola, sex on the beach

What room are you in? 
Living room

Your hobby? 
Scrapebooking, sewing, wanting to learn how to crotche

Your fear? 
needles

Where do you want to be in 6 years? 
Anywhere as long as everyone in my family is healthy and happy

Where were you last night? 
Home

Something that you aren't good at? 
Ha! Everything... especially organizing! No good at it... hubby does it

Wish list item?
A new house!

Last thing you did? 
Talked to dad on the phone

What are you wearing? 
Pink shirt (up to colar bone, Calvin Klein), jeans, tennis shoes... I work at a daycare....

Your pets? 
A cat named Star and she is amazing!!! She doesn't bite and when she spats at the kids to warn them she doesn't use her nails ever!!!!

Friends? 
Select few... Hard to trust people... Especially with my dh job....

Your mood? 
Bored/Blah

Drinking? 
water and peppermint tea

Your car? 
2007 toyota highlander

Something you're not wearing? 
ughh.... I will say the same as Vegas... Hat lol

Your favorite store? 
Costco and Fred Meyer

Your favorite color? 
Everyone dislikes my answer but it is true... all the colors but brown! Even then it depends on my mood lol!

Favorite Book?
Twilight, I am not as big as a fan as some but it was a good read..., On killings (kinda sounds pshyco and it is but learned a lot), I like true stories....

Favorite Movie?
Too many... depends on my mood... nothing scary though

When is the last time you cried? 
A few days ago... I felt so sick that I cried... it was horrible!

Favorite place to eat? 
The Ram and Olive Garden

Favorite place I'd like to be right now? 
The Beach!!!!

Which would you prefer, Harry Potty or Twilight?
Twilight!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey, what a good idea Sweetmomma! You'll be loaded by next summer! I can't believe you're 8 weeks already, phewf, bet it hasn't gone than fast for you, eh! x


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Congrats on O'ing! Hope you caught that egg!

Angel: Have you been getting in enough :sex:? Keeping my fingers x'ed for you too!

Sweetmomma: Ooh, you have Fred Meyer where you live? That was my favorite place to shop when we lived in Portland. 

We never discussed names for this past baby. Well, we did after the mc, but I'm not sure if we ever really settled on anything as we didn't know the gender. I think all of the names y'all have come up with are great! 

OK, so my celebrity crushes are as follows:
Ryan Reynolds (boy next door hot)
Christian Bale (dark and mysterious type)
Chris Cornell (singer for Soundgarden and Audioslave-am I dating myself with this one?)
Johnny Depp (quirky, but totally hot)
Also, I had a "dream" the other night about the character Dexter. Does anyone watch that? Anyone else have a crush more on a character than an actual actor? 

Heading out to dinner with dh tonight. It will be nice to have a date night. We get so few of those these days. Hope everyone else is having a great weekend too!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine- I can't believe it has been 8 weeks also!!! It goes by fast and slow if that makes sense... Lol! Vegas- yes and I love Fred Meyer!!! I live by Olympia. I use to work at the one in tumwater :) I miss my discount!!!!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, too much Bding!!! Other than the character I listed I am not sure. I get really into movies and books, so I am sure there have been many!

Sweetmomma, your dad sounds like an amazing man! I also enjoy scrapbooking. I have so much for Carter, I have had to separate it into two books (really need a third) and I would say each book weighs as much as him!! Happy 8 weeks!!!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

LOL Angel! I love scrapebooking and feel bad that I haven't been doing it here lately... Izzy has a lot in hers and poor Abby doesn't have a lot at all!!!

So I am going to vent on here.... Please NO one judge or take it personal....
My cousin who is MR and his wife who is even more MR than he is had a child 8 1/2 yrs. ago. They do not have him as he has too many issues for "them" He is severely MR and has multiple issues.... My Aunt has him. He is a good boy to the best he can. He has seizures (and everytime he has one it sets him back to the mental age of 2 or so), Adhd, anger issues, autistic, and the list goes on. I feel really bad for him. He is also very large. Heighth and weight.... (Also she was embarassed she got preggers before they got married so she hid it for 7 1/2 months with NO prenatal care) They had both agreed that they should not try again as the next child would have high chances of having a lot of the same issues. She found out when she was preggers with him she is RH+... they gave her the shot after having him to protect the next baby if she got preggers with in the next two yrs.....
She just found out she was pregnant a few months ago. She thought she was 13 weeks... Yesterday she went into the ER because she has been bleeding for the last few weeks. But she started to fill those depends pads with blood... Within a few hours she filled 3... She gets to the ER and 6 1/2 hrs after getting there still in the waiting room she looks at my aunt and says she is RH+ and she still at this point only had the pregnancy confirmed by a nurse she has not seen a dr. yet... My aunt goes up and tells them that immediatly and they get her into a room right away then. They get her back check her vitals and tell her she needs to undress so the dr can check her. She sits up to do that and says she just felt something come out. It was the baby. Upon them examining the baby she was actually 18 weeks and it was a girl (what she was hoping for).... It is hard because I will admit that I am not ok with her having another child but I feel NO woman should ever go through what she is right now! It is not my place to say if someone should have a kid or not but uuuughhhh I am so torn... She didn't even remember she was RH+... I don't know... I know I am in the wrong for feeling/thinking what I am but at the same time I do have a heart and feel absolutly NO ONE should go through that!!!!

Sorry I DO feel really bad for her and even though I felt she should not have a child I was routing for her to be able to do it with this one.... sorry


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all okay! Vegas hope you had a great date night with your man, that sounds perfect! Me and OH are in desperate need of some us time! 

I think it's funny that there is such a big time difference between me and all of you, whenever I reply in the morning, I imagine you all tucked up in bed! Anyway, don't worry sweetmomma about being judged on here, that's not why we're here! I know I feel like I can say anything on here. I agree that no matter what, a woman should never have to go through that, that's heart breaking :(

So, I got my smiley face this morning, I can't actually believe it, I'm only cd13 and we have been doing NO bd'ing at all, oops! I actually went over to my friend's last night, a few of us just had some food and quite a lot of wine, so I couldn't take my temp this morning either, how typical is that, every other morning, I take it at the same time and I'm at home but the one night I decide to go out I probably should have been bd'ing, gutted. I was having twinges last night and a little bit of ewcm but I thought it was too early! So after I got my smiley this morning, I dragged OH upstairs and made him DTD! He was perfectly willing of course but do you think it's too late? My cm was back to sticky/creamy this morning too, we'll dtd again tomorrow night but I don't think I've caught it! Next month, I'm deffo doing SMEP! x x


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine- thank you. I feel awful for thinking the way I do but when you know all of them and all their mental states it is frustrating.... My aunt can hardly take care of the boy...
That is awesome you got your smiley this morning!!!! I don't think it is too late. Not very educated in that department though. I will pray his lil soldiers will meet your egg soon! :)


----------



## StefNJunk

sweetmommaof2 said:


> Stef~ I am sooo with you! I am a pee-stick-aholicic also!!! lol! I have been going in weekly to get my blood levels tested (paroniod) and I still want to test with a stick! lol! I have a thing going on with my hubby though... We have an old container (a costco size pretzel with peanut butter filling tub) that we are putting all of our change in and in the summer we are going to use to go on a family vacation... everytime I get an urge to test on a stick I have to put the $1 I would have spent at the dollar store in the container! Wow! There is at least $15 alone from me in there!!!!!

What a good idea! We had a container that we were filling with change, but OH kept snagging the change for the vending machines at work, lol. 

And no judgment here, I do understand your feelings. That's horrible what happened, though. Isn't it RH- though that has the problem? 



angel2010 said:


> Vegas, too much Bding!!!

No such thing! Hehehe.

We finally got into really packing this weekend (well last night). Got a good amount done, then DTD! Got a couple new sexy outfits on Saturday, wore the maid one last night, it's super cute! 

So I went to pack the u/s pics we had into the box I have with all my memories and OH was questioning why I don't just throw them away. He said looking at them is just going to depress me. I said throwing them away will depress me. He doesn't want to think about it at all, like it didn't happen. I do get that... but I decided I need to keep them. Not necessarily to look at, just to know they're there. 

Also, he already swears I'm pregnant. I'm totally not going to make it until the middle of next week without POAS. I give myself until Sunday / Monday. I need some willpower...

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everyone,

I&#8217;m back&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..sounds like most of you had a great weekend!

*Jasmine,*
I hope your cold wasn&#8217;t too bad and you were able to recuperate during the weekend. 
Wow&#8230;you and your family have a lot to be proud of, you were truly so strong to be there for your father. It sounds heartbreaking but you obviously were strong for him, when it mattered the most. That&#8217;s really weird what you wrote about the door opening on it&#8217;s own, but you&#8217;re right, I believe it was his guardian angel and other loved ones coming to show him the way. I&#8217;m sure your father is with your angel, watching over you and your family. 

I agree with you that Flynn is a lovely name, but now that you&#8217;ve mentioned it, I agree that it might remind people of Flinstone lol! I love the name Lennon Xavier Gladstone. I actually was thinking of Xavier for a boy, but I need to pick names that sound good me in both English and Spanish (My grandparents aren&#8217;t completely over their &#8216;accent&#8217; so they say names in Spanish, and Xavier sounds awesome in English, but I don&#8217;t like how it sounds in Spanish (in Spanish the &#8220;X&#8221; is pronounced as an &#8220;H&#8221;, and it&#8217;s written as &#8220;Javier&#8221; and for a nickname, they shorten it to &#8220;Javi&#8221;) so I think Xavier&#8217;s out for us, although I love how it sounds in English!

*OH NO!* I hope you didn&#8217;t miss your O!! FX that you caught the egg when you DTD :dust: I think you should be ok-isn&#8217;t lotion CM also considered fertile, I am pretty sure it is, at least according to FF!


*Vegas,*
I&#8217;m glad you haven&#8217;t experienced the same problems my family did with the Acadia! I&#8217;m sure you won&#8217;t have problems, I think they would have shown up by now, if you were going to. I think that size of suv was perfect, I would love to have a larger car for the 3x a year that we go on family trips. Other than those 3x a year when I have to pack everything and the kitchen sink, my Civic is perfect (40mpg baby! :happydance:). I actually had a Jeep Liberty before I inherited the Civic from DH last year when he decided it was time for him to buy a new car. He bought a Lexus suv, and now when he fills up the tank, he cries a little LOL! Big difference in mpg for him-to go from a hybrid to a regular suv! When I got pregnant, he right away started planning for me to get a new car, I&#8217;m like, &#8220;no way! I love not having a car payment! If you want me to get a new car so bad, YOU buy it and pay for it! I&#8217;m hanging onto this civic and driving it into the ground!&#8221; So now, when we go out of town 3x a year, he rents a nice big truck, like a ford F250 or something for us, and I can pack to my heart&#8217;s content lol! Why do men always complain that we pack too much, but when they need something, and we have it because we pack so much, they don&#8217;t apologize lol! At least mine doesn&#8217;t&#8230;

I will definitely post pictures of the yard once it&#8217;s done. The stamping and color was done Thursday, the last step for the concrete is for them to seal it, but they have to wait 2 weeks before doing that. Supposedly, once it&#8217;s glazed the full color will come out. I think I&#8217;ll wait til late March before planting the new landscape. I think you said you do landscape design? maybe I&#8217;ll run some ideas by you when it comes time for me to start designing it, if you don&#8217;t mind?

I did receive the new IC&#8217;s, so I am fully stocked and will start testing for the O late this week, am pretty sure that my O day is Sunday..

I hope you had a great date night with DH!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*
When it comes time for a new car for me, if I had a child, I think I'll pick a minivan, if it were up to me. I just think its easier to get the kid in and out of the car easier, than trying to do so with a car thats up higher, like an suv. I love the space a minivan has..all I know is that whatever car I end up getting, it has to have a tow hitch so we can tow a trailer when we go on our trips. Who am I kidding?? I will take whatever DH selects, I dont care as long as I dont have to pay for it lol!It does sound like you will definitely need more room/space when you have your rainbow! 

My top hotties are Josh Duhamel and Collin Farrell. I guess they fit the mold of DH, tall, dark and handsome lol!


*Stef,*
I know what you mean--the minute you pack something away, youre going to need it!! 

FX that all this stress will be going away soon, both for yours and DHs sake!

Oh! I loved your V-day idea!! *Loved it so much that I copied you!!! *I hope you don't mind...what a copy cat I am, right! I ordered it today online from Barnes and Noble, it was in stock so I reserved it at my local B&N and will pick it up today after work! 

I have a few costumes that I wear for DH (French maid, red riding hood, cheerleader, german barmaid, and at least one more that I cant think of atm) but I dont wear them in the winter because I get too cold. I guess that I will reward DH, bite the bullet, and wear one this weekend, hes been such a good sport lately.

Good thing that you are using the OPKs and caught the O! FX that you will be able to give DH a positive digi on vday!!!! :dust:

Boo to the lady who decided to hire someone loca! FX that the other company will hire you to redo their website!

Thats cute that DH swears youre pregnant, FX he is right! As for willpower, dont look to me for that.I have NONE, remember lol!! Im a work in progress! If I send you willpower vibes, that just might clean me out lol! JK!

I totally understand about the u/s pics. I did put one in the box we buried, but kept a copy for myself. Just had to. 


*Sweetmomma,*
I like your idea of the container with change. I think I should do something like that also..I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your cousin and his wife. I dont think you are wrong to feel the way you do, its natural to be upset. I just hope that if she does get pregnant again in the future, she gets prenatal care right away and gets over her embarrassment (or whatever she was feeling)..if she wasnt embarrassed enough to have sex, she shouldnt be embarrassed to get prenatal carejmo..I think you know what I mean..?

*AFM,*
My weekend spent at the mountains with my family was wonderful. The cabin was on a 2 acre lot and was more of a retreat house for large groups, they charge $1,000 a nite, but it fit our large group perfectly, and split between all of us, it doesnt come out to a ridiculous amount. As a matter of fact, my younger brother is the one who puts the winter trips together, he paid for it then collects from all, he told me not to worry about it so DH and I dont have to pay anything. Thats pretty cool! There were so many activities on the property-a section just for sledding and tubing, a rock climbing wall, and a zip line. It was so much fun! Even my mother and my auntie went sledding, it was hilarious! Even better was the fact that there was no drama regarding the liver donation. I found out that my older brother is also O positive blood type, and he is planning to throw his hat in the ring. It makes sense-my uncle and my brother are about 15 years apart in age, so my uncles relationship to my older brother, was one of a big brother. I am still worried about the long term effects to my brother for donating, so there is still stress on my end, but a _different_ kind of stress. Now that I know all this, I will go back to ttc full force! *Also happy that this relieves a lot of the tension between DH and I regarding this whole issue.*

Fingers crossed that none of us get sick/caught anything from each other during this weekend. 2 of the little ones (10 y/0 and 8 y/o) were so sick, had fevers and wouldnt stop coughing! *I will scream if I hear more coughing lol!*! I was like isn't it time for your rx yet? theyd say no, not yet, Id say, *OH, BUT I THINK IT IS. *Wheres your rx so I can give it to you? LOL! DH and I kept playing musical chairs and running away from the sickos, trying to stay away from the germs. We are so germophobic, he is so much more of a germophobe than me, he's the one that made me a germophobe, but esp since Im ovulating next weekend, we def need to stay healthy!

I have an appt. today with an ob/gyn for an ultrasound. Hopefully they can find the reason for my spotting throughout the luteal phase.. I never had this issue before my mcI really do feel like the spotting is a factor in my inability to conceive the last 2 cycles, at the very least, its certainly not helping me to conceive


----------



## angel2010

Sweetmomma, no judging here! I would be very torn as well. No women should have to go through that and my heart goes out to her. 
Everyone asks me "do you think you will do the same with the next one" when it comes to my scrapbooks. I think, "of course, I have every intention to do the same", but I know how it goes and hope I am able to find the time to do the same.

Stef, I am glad you found your pics to hold onto. FX for you!!!!! Bet oh loved that maid outfit!

Jasmine, yep, at 5:04 I was certainly snuggled up in bed! If you got your smiley today, you should o tomorrow. BDing today and tomorrow can surely get the job done!!!


----------



## angel2010

Meli, glad you had a great time!! The location sounds lovely!! I think I would have been the same as your dh, running from those germs! I also happy to hear that some of the weight has been lifted from you in regards to the liver donation. 
If I weren't watching the other little boy, I would be so set on getting a minivan, but to fit three carseats in the back of my malibu would be next to impossible!
Good luck today with your appointment! Hope they figure it out and fix it!
Can't wait to see your new yard too!


----------



## angel2010

Oh Meli, and Colin Farrell- YUM!


----------



## Middysquidge

Welcome back Meli, we've missed you! I'm so happy that you had a great time at the mountains and all for free, yipeeee! It's great that instead of it being a stressful issue about the liver donation, it turned into a resolution, I'm really happy for you that you are back in obsessive ttc mode like most of the rest of us! So, it's not long till you ovulate now then, don't make the same mistake as me this month and presume you will ovulate the same day as last month! These miscarriages can really reak havoc on our cycles and it can happen anytime! From next month I'm doing SMEP plan so I know I am sure to get in an early bd, in case the cheeky old Eggatha Christie decides to play silly beggers again! Good luck anyway, and I hope you manage to find out what the spotting is, I hope all is okay. Ooh on the names front, thanks for your input, I think Xavier is a lovely name but a lot of debate on how it should be pronounced, as a lot of my ancestors are Spanish, there surname was this but changed to Saviour during the war when they came over as people couldn't pronounce it! I have been having a hard time choosing boys names but I'm name crushing on the name Jude now also, 'Jude Stephen' can you tell we are Beatles fans! Stephen was my dad x 

Stef and Meli - you two are seriously kinky, my oh can only dream of freanch maids and german barmaids, the best I can offer is my five year old sexy lingerie and that's a treat! ha! Aww poor OH I should treat him more often! Meli, I'm loving calling OH 'a good sport lately!' made me chuckle!

Vegas - I'm liking Christian Bale and Johnny Depp, I like a bit of dark and mysterious and quirky too! Never seen Dexter before but have heard good things, I would like to watch that, especially if he's a hottie!

Ha Angel, it was 11.04am here when I wrote that! I feel like a right loner being the only Brit! So I got my first smiley on Sunday am but I'm basically stressing that it might have been a smiley Saturday night and therefor we only managed to dtd on the day of o and the day after! Anyway, it's done now, we shall have to see! I don't trust my temp this morning either as Eva was in our bed and I was awake a few times in the morning, I ended up taking my temp an hour early but I haven't a clue what's going on! I see yours went down too? We'll both have to wait a few days to make sense of it all but fx we caught them this month!

Afm, we have just dtd again tonight, it was a highly pressured one with eva refusing to go to bed but we got there eventually! Just gonna keep an eye of my temps now, so fx!

x x


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Oh Meli, and Colin Farrell- YUM!

I know, right! :thumbup:


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Welcome back Meli, we've missed you! I'm so happy that you had a great time at the mountains and all for free, yipeeee! It's great that instead of it being a stressful issue about the liver donation, it turned into a resolution, I'm really happy for you that you are back in obsessive ttc mode like most of the rest of us! So, it's not long till you ovulate now then, don't make the same mistake as me this month and presume you will ovulate the same day as last month! These miscarriages can really reak havoc on our cycles and it can happen anytime! From next month I'm doing SMEP plan so I know I am sure to get in an early bd, in case the cheeky old Eggatha Christie decides to play silly beggers again! Good luck anyway, and I hope you manage to find out what the spotting is, I hope all is okay. Ooh on the names front, thanks for your input, I think Xavier is a lovely name but a lot of debate on how it should be pronounced, as a lot of my ancestors are Spanish, there surname was this but changed to Saviour during the war when they came over as people couldn't pronounce it! I have been having a hard time choosing boys names but I'm name crushing on the name Jude now also, 'Jude Stephen' can you tell we are Beatles fans! Stephen was my dad x
> 
> Stef and Meli - you two are seriously kinky, my oh can only dream of freanch maids and german barmaids, the best I can offer is my five year old sexy lingerie and that's a treat! ha! Aww poor OH I should treat him more often! Meli, I'm loving calling OH 'a good sport lately!' made me chuckle!
> 
> Vegas - I'm liking Christian Bale and Johnny Depp, I like a bit of dark and mysterious and quirky too! Never seen Dexter before but have heard good things, I would like to watch that, especially if he's a hottie!
> 
> Ha Angel, it was 11.04am here when I wrote that! I feel like a right loner being the only Brit! So I got my first smiley on Sunday am but I'm basically stressing that it might have been a smiley Saturday night and therefor we only managed to dtd on the day of o and the day after! Anyway, it's done now, we shall have to see! I don't trust my temp this morning either as Eva was in our bed and I was awake a few times in the morning, I ended up taking my temp an hour early but I haven't a clue what's going on! I see yours went down too? We'll both have to wait a few days to make sense of it all but fx we caught them this month!
> 
> Afm, we have just dtd again tonight, it was a highly pressured one with eva refusing to go to bed but we got there eventually! Just gonna keep an eye of my temps now, so fx!
> 
> x x

Hi Jasmine,

Yup, I&#8217;m back, and back in obsessive ttc mode, drinking grapefruit juice, lol! But I will def make it a point and wait to poas until at least 11dpo, and that&#8217;s if my temps stay up and don&#8217;t start falling. No more of this silliness, poas at 6dpo. What a fool!

I think you&#8217;re right, I&#8217;m not going to assume that I will O the same day as last month, will definitely do the deed every other day until the pos opk just to make sure.

I like how you framed my trip:started out as stressful but ended with a good resolution. I like that!

I like the name Jude Stephen!! It honors your father, which is really cool, and the Beatles reference is just the icing on the cake!!

I find when I use the sexy outfits, DH really does appreciate it and makes my work a little easier, IYKWIM lol!! He has been a good sport lately, I must say, so I must reward him lol!

When you take your temps at different times, don&#8217;t you use the temp adjuster? That seems to work for me. FX that this is the month!!!!! That would be awesome! :dust:

You made me lol when you say you dtd but but it was highly pressured LOL! Eva sounds like a &#8216;blocker&#8217; KWIM! I guess all kids are like that-it&#8217;s like they have the radar when something needs to happen!


----------



## angel2010

So here is my chart. I thought that I o'd Friday and was fully expecting my temp to stay up or rise this morning, but it went down to 98 again. I was extremely disappointed. If I had another high temp today, ff would have confirmed o on Friday. I am going to leave that temp out for now and see what happens tomorrow. After I got that low temp this morning, I took it again three more times back to back and got 98.2, 98.3, and 98.4. Crazy huh!? Also yesterday with my higher temp, I took that at 8am (normal). I took it again later when I got up because dh let me sleep in and it was 98.0 at 10:40. I don't know what is going on this cycle. My cm also turned very creamy and abundant which is what I normally have after o. I know you all can't tell me what is going on, just wanted to vent about all this uncertainty!!!! I am super impatient and want to be in control of everything. This is killing me!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29c24c/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Thank you everyone for not judging me for that... I feel really bad...
Meli she said she forgot that she has that rh thing... How do you forget something like that when you were trying to get pregnant? I just don't understand how you forget something like that. Or not do any prenantal care... Not even vitamins... :'( ughhh... I just don't understand...
Stef I am not sure which it is they said rh+ but who knows... I think her blood type is O- and my cousin has a positive.... I don't know how that all works just she was suppose to go in and get a shot before because the other wore off and again at 5 months then when the baby is born is what I was told....

Atm.... Morning sickness is in full force... Extremely tired.... Hugs and loves


----------



## angel2010

So my temp was up at 98.6 today. If I put all the temps in ff, including yesterdays, it says I didn't o. What would you all do or think?


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> So my temp was up at 98.6 today. If I put all the temps in ff, including yesterdays, it says I didn't o. What would you all do or think?

Hey Angel,
That sounds so strange!! I'm assuming you're not using opks, right? I am not a chart expert at all :nope:--Jasmine and vegas seem to be the resident in house experts, I hope they can help you figure it all out!!


----------



## Meli_H

sweetmommaof2 said:


> Thank you everyone for not judging me for that... I feel really bad...
> Meli she said she forgot that she has that rh thing... How do you forget something like that when you were trying to get pregnant? I just don't understand how you forget something like that. Or not do any prenantal care... Not even vitamins... :'( ughhh... I just don't understand...
> Stef I am not sure which it is they said rh+ but who knows... I think her blood type is O- and my cousin has a positive.... I don't know how that all works just she was suppose to go in and get a shot before because the other wore off and again at 5 months then when the baby is born is what I was told....
> 
> Atm.... Morning sickness is in full force... Extremely tired.... Hugs and loves

You're right--how do you forget something like that?? I dont know..but I guess there are some people in the world who don't plan ahead, or don't take care of themselves, esp if they are trying to get pregnant..

sorry to hear of your morning sickness, but then again, not really LOL! Isnt the theory that MS is good, means your body is producing lots of hormones to nourish the placenta/little one? :thumbup: I know you're suffering but your delivery date will be here before you know it! Time will fly by! You poor thing, I hope you get lots and lots of rest!!! :hug:


----------



## Meli_H

Ok, so here are my selections for girl names. I picked the name Rameli, because its a combination of my name (Melissa) and DH name (Raul). We can then call her Meli. I like Rameli because its different and not very common at all. The emphasis should be on the me of the name, not on the ra or the li..if that makes any sense at all?? The only reason I dont like Rameli is because I dont want it to be confused with an Indian name. I did a google search and found it belongs to a few Indian men as a first name. Not to mention that DH and SS are not convinced they like this name at all. Neither are my cousins! So, I then thought of the alternate name of Ramelia, I think that would make it easier for people to know how to pronounce it correctly, its just Amelia with an R in front of it. 

Then, DH suggested an alternative - Merali. Its still a mix of both of our names. This time, the emphasis should be on the ra.

*So what do you guys think about these girl names?? Please be honest!! I will not take in personal in the least!! Promise!*

Rameli Grace
Rameli Lydia (Lydia is my mothers middle name)

Merali Lydia 
Merali Sophia 
Merali Grace

Ramelia Grace
Ramelia Celeste

As far as boy names, we have not agreed to any at all. DH likes these names, but Im not sold

Andrew 
Johnathan 
Aidan 
Xavier
Donatien


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello!
Oh, I'm not really an expert but Angel I would say that you have ovulated for sure as there is such a clear thermal shift. If you enter that other temp in it will just take a couple more days of high temps to get your cross hairs as what FF is looking for is 3 over 6, which means three temps that are at least 0.2 f higher than the previous 6 and one of the three has to be at least 0.4 higher, I am sure you ovulated on Friday and as long as you keep getting high temps this will be confirmed! It's so stressful I know but hang on in there x x x

Meli - Ooh I'm likng the name idea I love unusual names, my fave is Merali Sophia for a girl! x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Hello!
> Oh, I'm not really an expert but Angel I would say that you have ovulated for sure as there is such a clear thermal shift. If you enter that other temp in it will just take a couple more days of high temps to get your cross hairs as what FF is looking for is 3 over 6, which means three temps that are at least 0.2 f higher than the previous 6 and one of the three has to be at least 0.4 higher, I am sure you ovulated on Friday and as long as you keep getting high temps this will be confirmed! It's so stressful I know but hang on in there x x x
> 
> Meli - Ooh I'm likng the name idea I love unusual names, my fave is Merali Sophia for a girl! x

Hey Jasmine,
I beg to differ, you ARE a charting expert, it sounds like you seem to have cracked Angel's chart lol!

Thank you so much for the feedback on the names!! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Meli I believe you are right... Morning sickness means your hcg levels are rising I believe... I love the girl name Ramelia Grace :)


----------



## Meli_H

sweetmommaof2 said:


> Meli I believe you are right... Morning sickness means your hcg levels are rising I believe... I love the girl name Ramelia Grace :)

Thank you! I am tallying up and keeping track of the votes lol!


----------



## angel2010

Sweetmomma, I am sorry about the nausea, I also have heard it is a sign of a healthy pregnancy!

Meli, I really like the idea of merging your names! It is very original. I think my favorite is Remali Grace. I don't really like Merali much, but only because it reminds me of Row Row Row you boat. As for boys, I like the name Andrew.

Jasmine, If I put in that low temp on Monday and then have three days higher temps, ff puts me Oing on monday with that low temp. I guess I will just leave it out and act as though I O'd on Friday. Because of my hypothyroidism and my MTHFR, my ob and endocrinologist want to know if I am preg right away. I will likely start testing as early as 8dpo, which will only be this Sat if I o'd Friday.


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, you are 1 dpo?

Stef, any symptoms?

Jenn and Jenk, how are you two?


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Sweetmomma, I am sorry about the nausea, I also have heard it is a sign of a healthy pregnancy!
> 
> Meli, I really like the idea of merging your names! It is very original. I think my favorite is Remali Grace. I don't really like Merali much, but only because it reminds me of Row Row Row you boat. As for boys, I like the name Andrew.
> 
> Jasmine, If I put in that low temp on Monday and then have three days higher temps, ff puts me Oing on monday with that low temp. I guess I will just leave it out and act as though I O'd on Friday. Because of my hypothyroidism and my MTHFR, my ob and endocrinologist want to know if I am preg right away. I will likely start testing as early as 8dpo, which will only be this Sat if I o'd Friday.

Thank you for your feedback!! :dust: GL testing this weekend! :dust: How exciting!!!


----------



## jenkb123

Where is my cell phone?*
On the couch beside me. It is usually close by!!

Spouse?*
Yes, We got married in July of 2011. We have been together since 2004. 

Your hair?*
Light brown and long. It has a bit of blonde and a bit of red in it as well. I have had highlights in the past but have never actually dyed it. I like the color. 

Your mother?*
I have a great relationship with my mom. She is young at heart. We go to lots of classes together (step, yoga, boxercise....but lately its been mostly Zumba!!). I can always talk to her. 

Your father?*
My dad is great too!! He has a silly sense of humour and was always lots of fun when I was growing up. 

Your favorite thing?*
Spending time with family. My family is close. I have one sister (and brother in law) and four amazing nephews!! My husband has one sister (and brother in law), one niece and two nephews. My mother and father in law are really great. I really enjoy taking the kids out and doing fun things or just hanging out. I feel very lucky!!

Favorite drink?*
I like iced tea but mostly I just drink water. 

What room are you in?*
My living room*

Your hobby?*
I enjoy reading. I also enjoy going to Zumba and cross country skiing (although I don't get out as much as I would like. 

Your fear?*
Not having kids. Having another miscarriage. 

Where do you want to be in 6 years?*
Living in the same city I do know, with two kids. 

Where were you last night?*
Curling and then Chili's for a late supper. 

Something that you aren't good at?*
I am also not a good dancer. 

Wish list item?
A healthy baby (or two)!! 

Last thing you did?*
Put dishes in the dishwasher.

What are you wearing?*
Comfy lounging clothes (it is my day off after all)!! 

Your pets?*
We have fish!! We have a 55 gallon tank. Can't take them for a walk but they are fun to watch. 

Friends?*
I have a few really good friends from childhood/university and a group of girls (my splurge group) that gets together every month (we have been doing that for about the last 10 years). There are some previous coworkers that I stay in touch with and still hang out with. Then there are the not quite friends/more than acquaintances from our ball team. We hang out with them quite a bit in the summer. 

Your mood?*
Pretty good (despite the af cramps!!). *

Drinking?*
Not very often but I enjoy a good girly drink!! I have never been a beer or wine drinker.*

Your car?*
Blue Saturn Ion

Something you're not wearing?*
Shoes. I have my feet up on the couch!!

Your favorite store?*
Hmm....not really sure I have a favourite store. I like wandering around and browsing in department stores, grocery stores, drug stores. I like finding new things I didn't even know I needed!! 

Your favorite color?*
Blue*

Favorite Book?
I don't really have a favorite. I like reading mystery/suspense books. 

Favorite Movie?
Notting Hill....just the right mixture of funny and romantic. Plus I do enjoy English accents!! 

When is the last time you cried?*
I don't cry very often. Probably a couple of weeks ago. 

Favorite place to eat?*
I have a few. I like food with flavour. I really enjoy Vietnamese (cold rolls and Tom Yum soup). There is a good place downtown here that I really like. 

Favorite place I'd like to be right now?*
I agree with Angel. On a beach sounds perfect (especially in the middle of a Saskatchewan winter!!)

Which would you prefer, Harry Potty or Twilight?
Probably Twilight


----------



## Middysquidge

angel2010 said:


> Jasmine, If I put in that low temp on Monday and then have three days higher temps, ff puts me Oing on monday with that low temp. I guess I will just leave it out and act as though I O'd on Friday. Because of my hypothyroidism and my MTHFR, my ob and endocrinologist want to know if I am preg right away. I will likely start testing as early as 8dpo, which will only be this Sat if I o'd Friday.

Hmmm, annoying, what days did you bd? I'm having the same issue really cos I didn't get a temp for day 13, if I play around with it I either ovulated on day 13 or am today depending on the next few days temps, I had a smiley yesterday and Sunday, back to blank today which also makes me think the egg was released today. Day 13 seems very early for me as I always have a 12 day luteal phase, the shortest cycle I can remember having (been tracking the days not charting for over a year) is 26 so it seems very odd and also to ovulate the day of the first smiley face? Basically I'm just as confused but am gonna bd today just in case. Bet you want to fastforward the next few days don't you! x


----------



## jenkb123

I can't believe how much I have missed!! I have been reading along but haven't posted for awhile. I will try to catch up....it seems I am always catching up!! Angel thanks for starting this new thread!! 

I'll start with a quick update. Af finally arrived yesterday. That makes this last cycle 56 days. I am so glad it is finally over. I will start my clomid tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to get me in for follicle tracking this month. I am going away tomorrow to Montreal for three days for some meetings. The timing worked out perfectly. I will be away during af and by the time I come back it will be almost time to start bd'ing. 

Meli - I am so glad that the situation with the liver donation and your uncle has sort of worked itself out. I think that it is a reminder that things do have a way of working themselves out. If only knowing that prevented us from worrying and agonizing over situations....life would be so much easier!! I'm so happy that you had a nice trip with your family!! I am also glad you will be continuing to ttc with us!! I can't wait to see pictures of your yard once its done. How did the obgyn appointment go?? I hope they can figure out the spotting issue!! My vote on the names is Ramelia Grace or Merali Sophia. I think they are lovely names!! 

Stef - Glad to hear from you!! Hope the house closing happens quickly so you can start the moving process!! Good timing on the bd'ing this month!! Fx'ed that you caught the egg!! 

Vegas - Glad to hear that you had a great date night. I can imagine it is much tougher to do that with a 3 year old!! 

Jasmine - All it takes is once!! I still think you are in it this month!! I hope you figure out what is going on with o. Whether its already passed or just about here I think you will have it covered. 

Sweetmomma - Definitely no judging here!! I also think morning sickness is a good sign!! I'm sorry you have to feel sick but I think it means that you are going to have a healthy pregnancy!!

Angel - I wish I knew more about interpreting charts. They are a bit of a mystery to me. Good thing we have some experts in our group!! 

So exciting that a couple of you are in the tww (or soon will be). I am confident there will be some more bfp's to add to our siggy's very soon!! :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Like Jenk, I have a lot to catch up on here! 

Sweetmomma: MS sucks, but I feel like it makes the pregnancy more real ifkwim.

Jenk: I had to LOL about you curling. That is not a big sport where I live, but it is cool that I now know someone who curls. Glad to hear af has finally shown up. I hope the clomid works out for you this cycle. Like you I know we will be seeing a few more bfps on here soon and I hope this next cycle is the one for you.

Meli: My vote is Ramelia Grace. Any name ending in an a has more of a female connotation. As far as boy's names, I don't know. All of your choices are nice, mainly traditional names, so I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I find choosing a boy's name is a lot harder than choosing a girl's name. Also, so happy to hear that your trip went well and the liver donation issue has mainly sorted itself out. 

Jasmine: Thank you for saying that you don't dress up for your husband. I tried dressing in a costume once and dh laughed at me. He likes lingerie, but I rarely wear it as it is more trouble than its worth. Besides, dh is usually the one in the mood, I think he should be the one dressing up trying to get me in the mood! Also, I think you could have O'd the night of your second smiley face. I've had two in a row as well. Just means you had a strong surge. Also, I've read that sometimes it takes 24-36 hours after you ovulate for your temp to go up, so if you ovulate in the middle of the night your temp might not be up by the time you take your temp in the morning. 

Angel: I think you O'd too, but I don't know as much about it as Jasmine does. See my comment to her above as it may apply to you too. 

Stef: How are things? Getting any signs you may be pg? 

AFM: FF is pissing me off. For some reason it is frozen on my phone. I think I need to update it. Anyway I wasn't able to input my info today. I know I am about a 5-7 days away from O day and I'm still not TTC so it doesn't really matter, but I want know if my cycle has changed at all due to the mc and adjust as necessary when it is time to TTC. DH left today for Vegas and won't be back until Saturday. Wish I could have gone with him so I could see my old friends. Instead it is just me, Charlotte and the dogs here at home. It is soooo quiet.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, Yes, how was you app?

Jenk, I too am impressed to now know someone that plays that! I have seen it on the Olympics, but don't know a single person that actually plays. I am sorry the cramps are bad, but happy to hear af came. Hopefully you can get in for tracking this cycle? Forgive me for my lack of knowledge, but clomid will bring on ovulation, right? So you won't have a long cycle again? I believe you are right, I think we will be adding lots of bfps to our signatures!! What are some of the suspense authors you like to read?

Vegas, I sure hope you are right about Oing! Every time I am not ttc, I think back and say ttc was fun with all the suspense and what not. And every time I am proven wrong!! And I don't dress up either. I do wear some lingerie, but I am too shy to wear any costumes. I wish I could, because Jeff would LOVE it. Sorry ff is acting up and sorry dh is gone for so long and you will miss out on seeing friends. You and Charlotte can do some fun girly stuff, maybe go out to eat just the two of you or something. Go to Starbucks and get coffees together. They have a kid's special for $1.50, I usually get Carter some milk with a good squeeze of whipped cream on top.

Jasmine, sounds like o could be today! Good luck! Hope we both catch our sticky beans! I never did take a break from BDing as much as I wanted to and said I would. I was too scared o was right around the corner. We had sex 15 times this cycle!!!! So we had sex plenty of times leading up to o, the day of o and the day after.


----------



## angel2010

Can I have a mini rant here? I am so sick of girls on here being so sensitive!! They post a question that there really isn't a way for anyone to answer and then get pissy when they don't get replies. They keep bumping and writing things like "I guess you are don't fancy my post". Or complain that no one is following their journals, but all the do is whine in them. They expect us to be able to give them the answers that we couldn't possibly have. 


Anyway, sorry for the rant.:flower:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

angel2010 said:


> Can I have a mini rant here? I am so sick of girls on here being so sensitive!! They post a question that there really isn't a way for anyone to answer and then get pissy when they don't get replies. They keep bumping and writing things like "I guess you are don't fancy my post". Or complain that no one is following their journals, but all the do is whine in them. They expect us to be able to give them the answers that we couldn't possibly have.
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant.:flower:

I completely agree! I think there are a lot of women on here that are drama queens (not on our page) I had this one lady pretty much copy everything I have said and then it was apart of her story... she always changed her situation depending on who she was talking to... very sad that she has to go on here to get some attention....


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Meli- what does grapefruit juice do?


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Sorry lots of little posts in one area... I pretty much figured out a lot of the lingo... I just can't figure out FF???


----------



## angel2010

FF-fertility friend, the site/app to chart your cycle.


----------



## StefNJunk

I think I need to start coming on and responding every few hours, so much to catch up on already!



Meli_H said:


> *Stef,*
> I know what you mean--the minute you pack something away, you&#8217;re going to need it!!
> 
> FX that all this stress will be going away soon, both for yours and DH&#8217;s sake!
> 
> Oh! I loved your V-day idea!! *Loved it so much that I copied you!!! *I hope you don't mind...what a copy cat I am, right! I ordered it today online from Barnes and Noble, it was in stock so I reserved it at my local B&N and will pick it up today after work!
> 
> I have a few costumes that I wear for DH (French maid, red riding hood, cheerleader, german barmaid, and at least one more that I can&#8217;t think of atm) but I don&#8217;t wear them in the winter because I get too cold. I guess that I will reward DH, bite the bullet, and wear one this weekend, he&#8217;s been such a good sport lately.
> 
> Good thing that you are using the OPK&#8217;s and caught the O! FX that you will be able to give DH a positive digi on vday!!!! :dust:
> 
> Boo to the lady who decided to hire someone loca! FX that the other company will hire you to redo their website!
> 
> That&#8217;s cute that DH swears you&#8217;re pregnant, FX he is right! As for willpower, don&#8217;t look to me for that&#8230;.I have NONE, remember lol!! I&#8217;m a work in progress! If I send you willpower vibes, that just might clean me out lol! JK!
> 
> I totally understand about the u/s pics. I did put one in the box we buried, but kept a copy for myself. Just had to.

We were sitting on the couch and OH says "Where are our pillows?!" referring to the couch pillows we packed away :haha: I told him that would happen! I don't mind at all that you bought the book! I'm glad I was able to give you a gift idea :) I still have to fill most of it out and don't know when I'll find the time without OH around! I think the sexy outfits are fun! I also have a nurse one that I got for his bday last August that he loved.

Your weekend sounds like it was fun! I'm glad to here the stress with your uncle and the donation has been relieved. Any news from the u/s yesterday (or did I miss that)?



angel2010 said:


> Stef, I am glad you found your pics to hold onto. FX for you!!!!! Bet oh loved that maid outfit!

He did! 



Jasmineivy said:


> Stef and Meli - you two are seriously kinky, my oh can only dream of freanch maids and german barmaids, the best I can offer is my five year old sexy lingerie and that's a treat! ha! Aww poor OH I should treat him more often! Meli, I'm loving calling OH 'a good sport lately!' made me chuckle!

Outfits are just the start of it for me ;) lol



Meli_H said:


> Yup, I&#8217;m back, and back in obsessive ttc mode, drinking grapefruit juice, lol! But I will def make it a point and wait to poas until at least 11dpo, and that&#8217;s if my temps stay up and don&#8217;t start falling. No more of this silliness, poas at 6dpo. What a fool!

I don't know about anyone else but I've found myself doing the same thing... just because I can and I'm impatient :wacko:




Meli_H said:


> Ok, so here are my selections for girl names. I picked the name Rameli, because it&#8217;s a combination of my name (Melissa) and DH name (Raul). We can then call her Meli. I like Rameli because it&#8217;s different and not very common at all. The emphasis should be on the &#8216;me&#8217; of the name, not on the &#8216;ra&#8217; or the &#8216;li&#8217;..if that makes any sense at all?? The only reason I don&#8217;t like Rameli is because I don&#8217;t want it to be confused with an Indian name. I did a google search and found it belongs to a few Indian men as a first name. Not to mention that DH and SS are not convinced they like this name at all. Neither are my cousins! So, I then thought of the alternate name of Ramelia, I think that would make it easier for people to know how to pronounce it correctly, it&#8217;s just &#8220;Amelia&#8221; with an &#8220;R&#8221; in front of it.
> 
> Then, DH suggested an alternative - Merali. It&#8217;s still a mix of both of our names. This time, the emphasis should be on the &#8216;ra&#8217;.
> 
> *So what do you guys think about these girl names?? Please be honest!! I will not take in personal in the least!! Promise!*
> 
> Rameli Grace
> Rameli Lydia (Lydia is my mother&#8217;s middle name)
> 
> Merali Lydia
> Merali Sophia
> Merali Grace
> 
> Ramelia Grace
> Ramelia Celeste
> 
> As far as boy names, we have not agreed to any at all. DH likes these names, but I&#8217;m not sold&#8230;
> 
> Andrew
> Johnathan
> Aidan
> Xavier
> Donatien

My favorites are Merali Sophia and Merali Grace!

Angel & Vegas, no signs yet. OH swears I'm eating more as of yesterday but I think maybe that's wishful thinking. Although... there was this one thing that happened shortly before getting the BFPs the last times, and it only happened those two times, and yesterday. I got a sharp pain in my upper back between my shoulder blades when I breathed in. It lasts up to an hour. I'm not sure what causes it or if it's even related in any way at all, but it's just odd it's only ever happened shortly before a BFP.

I'm in a mood today. Our cat got outside again yesterday morning, still haven't found her. She has me worried because there was frost everywhere this morning. The window to the neighbor's dirt cellar that she was hiding in last time is blocked off now, so I have no idea where she is. Also, I had a job interview for today, after a phone interview that went very well. I would have swore that I had the job, but I got a call this morning around 9 from the guy saying he has to cancel our interview because he already hired someone else. Rude?!? How could he go hire someone without following through on interviews he had set up? How does he know I wouldn't have been better for the position after meeting me? I'm pissed :growlmad:

On the positive side, we are finally closing on the house, should be tomorrow. So Gracie (that's the kitty) needs to show up fast before we move :( and I need to find a new job fast or I'm going to be stuck with 2 hours of driving every day, which will significantly decrease my take home pay with gas costs.


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry your kitty is missing and that interviewer was an asshole! That is very rude! 
I hope Gracie comes back today and that the back pain is a sign for you!


----------



## angel2010

Can I have one more mini rant here? Guess I am a little irritable. Before I start, if this applies to anyone here, I am very sorry. I mean no offense!!!:flower: 
I hate it when I see a lady on here saying something like "we have been trying for two years with no luck!", but when asked if they are temping, checking cm, using preseed, doing all they can to ttc, they say the can't be arsed to temp! How can you complain that you aren't getting preg when you aren't doing all you can to make it happen. Now I completely understand that some people have other problems like pcos, but I can't understand why you wouldn't do eveything to help yourself. End rant! Sorry again!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jenkb,*

I like your response to the favorite store survey question:I like finding new things I didnt even know I needed. Thats me too! Some people (DH) may call me a shopaholic, but I dont agree. Just because I'm a bargain and sensible shopper, doesnt make me a shopaholic. Whatevs.

GL with the Clomid! YAY! Im glad things and timing are finally moving in a positive direction for you. 

Youre rightthings DO have a way of working themselves out. All this stress Ive put myself under for the last 2 monthslife would have been so much easier had I not stressed myself out about it!

*Vegas,*

You make a good point about a name ending in a has a female connotation.. I never thought of it that way! I think Ill let DH and SS pick boy names, and Ill be in charge of the girl names lol!

I lol when you said that DH should be the one dressing up to get you in the mood! Trust me, I really dont do anything but wear the costumes. I definitely dont do anything more than that, and it helps so much, it's less work for me IYKWIM~I had a gf who used to dance for her dh. I cant do that!! I am very shy with that kind of stuff (not to mention that I SUCK at dancing, have absolutely no rhythm so I am very self conscious). So, when I do wear a costume, I just wear it around the house and go about my business, and let him salivate lol! Obviously I can only do this on the weekends that SS is with his mom. Oh, and I would KILL dh if he laughed at me, I am so self conscious! And it would be the last time I wear a costume lol!

DH has been a good sport lately, my last luteal phase I told him we couldnt DTD because I wanted to track the spotting, to make sure that it wasnt due to BD or anything like that, so I basically cut him off from Jan 14-Jan 27 (when AF came) and then AF was here, so had to wait a couple days, then we BDd a couple of times, then we went out of town so that was impossible, basically, we havent been on our regular routine of BD at least 3-4 times a week (which is FINE with me!) and he hasnt been grouchy or resentful for it, so I will reward him this weekend (and its O time, so its a win-win)!

FX that you figure out FF to track the O. Write all the stuff down until its working for you so that you can plug in the info eventually. Hoping the days pass by quickly for you so that DH will be back before you know it. Angel had some good ideas of passing the time with Charlotte until hes back!

*Angel,*

WOW-sex 15 times this cycle! Lucky DH! Pretty darn sure you caught the egg-how could it be missed? No way those soldiers could have missed your egg lol! :dust:

I get what you say about some girls being so sensitive. Ive seen some bump their question, when they only posted it a couple of hours before~ Its like, people arent sitting around waiting to see what they can respond to. Be patient lol!


*Stef,*

Yes, I bought the book the other day and holy cow! There is so much info to fill out! I dont think that I will be able to fill it out thoughtfully for Vday. I think Ill start working on it and if Im lucky, Ill have it ready for part of his bday gift (June 3).

Nurse costume, huh? Thats one I def stay away fromhis ex wife is a nurse, and I dont want to go there lol! Thats ok, I have plenty already!

That's a good sign about the pain between your shoulder blades!! Sounds like your moms prediction is coming true!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :dust:

I hope that Gracie is ok, and comes home soon. Rude for that man to hire someone else before finishing the interviews!! Im sure something else will come up soon for you-either a WFH position or a position closer to your new house! When will you be moving?

*Jasmine,*

When are you going out of town for the hen's weekend? That should be lots of fun! :happydance:

*AFM, *

I had blood drawn and an ultrasound done on Monday. I hope the ultrasound results are clear, the tech told me that she couldnt see that much, and asked if I had drank enough water?? :nope: I go back to my ob/gyn for the results on Friday afternoon. FX they tell me theres nothing wrong, or that they can tell me what the issue is, and that whatever the problem is, its easily fixable. Im starting to think that maybe the best thing for me after the mc would have been to have a d&c. Well see!!

So far, the name Ramelia Grace is winning..it seems to be the fav amongst our group!


----------



## Meli_H

sweetmommaof2 said:


> Meli- what does grapefruit juice do?

It's for cervical mucus, I think it helps your body generate more cervical mucus, and to help thin it..FX!


----------



## Middysquidge

Totes embarrasimo, I just posted this whole post in Angel's ttc blog, oopsy! Sorry Angel!

Here it is:

Hello Jenkb123, good news on the timing for af, I bet you're glad to see the back of that cycle and start a new one! Fx you catch the egg this month! I like the fact you like Notting Hill for the English accents, hehe, I am bias!

Ha Vegas, yes, I'm so glad that you said that about dressing up too! Unfortunately, unlike your OH, mine is never hardly in the mood, he has a low sex drive, it has been the cause of many of our arguments as mine is a lot higher, even so I don't dress up for OH as he probably wouldn't appreciate and I would feel silly if he blew me out, which he does tend to do sometimes! I like the sound of your OH dressing up to get you in the mood, that's funny, what could he be I wonder? Spiderman? Also, I hope you're right about me ovulating the second night of smiley face as that way we will have done it the day before, day off and day after but I don't have a clue at all when I did, like Angel I need a few more days temping! I know what you mean about FF, on my phone sometimes it does that and other times it freezes on just one chart, and won't let me go on another, my cycles have deffo changed since the mc, I suppose it's good for you that you can track them before you start well if FF lets you! Do you have a ttc date? Sorry you're stuck at home while your OH is in Vegas, I know that feeling well! You'll have to indulge yourself in trashy tv and nice food, any excuse eh!

Wow Angel, 15 times this month? I can only dream of that, my OH was moaning and hardly able to perform just three times, I hate it :( I hope we both manage to time it right though, how frustrating not knowing what day we ovulated, it's deffo around the same time though, so we'll be in the tww together now, try not to stress about your down temp, I always have a few in the tww! Yeah, rant away, I have also encountered some attention seekers on this site, that's why I hardly ever go anywhere apart from here anymore! 

Sweetmomma, it's good to hear you have nice strong pg symptoms no matter how annoying they are! I can't wait for morning sickness again, hehe! Are you feeling tired? That is my worst symptom to deal with, zzzzzzzz

Steph, you are way too kinky, I'm jealous! Then when my OH does finally get in the mood we can have our moments too and we used to have a lot more before eva came along, although when I got my smiley the other day we just plonked her in front of Wizard of Oz downstairs and went for a quickie upstairs that was fun, I like ttc sometimes just so I can demand sex of OH, next month I might make it up when I'm ovulating just so I get a bit of action! Hope the move goes well and Gracie returns, our move date is 28th Feb. Yeah, screw that job too, what a joke! x

Ha Angel, I'm feeling irritable myself atm too, must be our post ovulation stage! I don't get that either, I'm too much of a control freak not too! Ha!

Meli, I did LOL at the thought of you dressing up as his ex wife! Hehe! You have such a good memory, I'm off to London this weekend for 'Allison's adventures in Wonderland' it's going to be amazing and I guess I'm not pregnant after all so I can have a few drinkies! Ramelia Grace is lovely, I agree! Jude Stephen is winning for boy's for me and Astrid Wren or Willow Fawn we like but not set on for girl's, Shane really wants another girl, he just wants to be surrounded by girls pampering I now him too well!

Jennc - how are things with you hun? x


----------



## jenkb123

So I'm a bit worried. I am in Montreal for meetings. I got here this afternoon. I had to be at the airport by 5am to catch my flight. I had a short stop in Toronto and arrived in Montreal at around 12pm. A long morning of traveling. I've had pretty bad cramps the last two days. I don't usually get cramps (except when I've taken Provera...I think due to low progesterone.) Since about 10am this morning I've had really really heavy bleeding. Tmi but I've been soaking through super plus tampons in less than an hour plus I have had clotting bigger than I did during my miscarriage. I guess this makes sense since in the past if I had had a 54 day cycle I would have bled for 3-4 weeks and the last few times I took Provera af was heavier and done in less than a week. It must just mean my lining has really built up (which I guess is a good thing). But I'm not sure how I am going to make it through my meetings. I have to go for supper in a couple hours and I literally feel like I am gushing blood. The cramps are starting to ease off a bit so maybe things will slow down. I hope!! I really just want to crawl into bed and stay there but I guess I have to go out and hope I don't bleed all over the restaurant. Sorry!! I hope I didn't gross anyone out!!


----------



## jenkb123

So I'm a bit worried. I am in Montreal for meetings. I got here this afternoon. I had to be at the airport by 5am to catch my flight. I had a short stop in Toronto and arrived in Montreal at around 12pm. A long morning of traveling. I've had pretty bad cramps the last two days. I don't usually get cramps (except when I've taken Provera...I think due to low progesterone.) Since about 10am this morning I've had really really heavy bleeding. Tmi but I've been soaking through super plus tampons in less than an hour plus I have had clotting bigger than I did during my miscarriage. I guess this makes sense since in the past if I had had a 54 day cycle I would have bled for 3-4 weeks and the last few times I took Provera af was heavier and done in less than a week. It must just mean my lining has really built up (which I guess is a good thing). But I'm not sure how I am going to make it through my meetings. I have to go for supper in a couple hours and I literally feel like I am gushing blood. The cramps are starting to ease off a bit so maybe things will slow down. I hope!! I really just want to crawl into bed and stay there but I guess I have to go out and hope I don't bleed all over the restaurant. Sorry!! I hope I didn't gross anyone out!!


----------



## jenkb123

Weird! Not sure why that posted twice?


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry you are having such an awful af. I hope it subsides a bit for your dinner and meetings.:hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: wear a super plus tampon (or two at a time, gross but effective), a pad and black pants and you should be fine through dinner.

I'm at work and getting ready to leave so I'll catch up with the rest of you after dinner :)


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh gosh, big hugs Jen, hope you will be okay x


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine*

Awesome! Have fun in London this weekend, what drinkie poos are you planning on indulging in?? LUV your choice of Jude Stephen, and I like both selections you listed for girls :thumbup:

*Jenkb,*

Vegas has good suggestions on doubling up on tampons. When Im heavy, I triple up during the night. Super plus tampon, and 2 extra long with wings Always pads. I have to use them front to back to avoid leaks/stains. I hate it cuz it feels like Im wearing a diaper lol! But its better than having an accidentand it helps warn DH when he reaches over, feels the diaper, then he knows it's :nope: not :nope: gonna happen that night lol! 

Hope your cramps go away soon! And try to eat foods high in iron for the next couple days to make up for that heavier flow. Here I am, sounding like a mom.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine- morning sickness is finally subsiding a little at least for today... I am always tired lol!!! Have fun in London!
Meli- I use to have to double up on the pads like that!!!! I used 2 overnight pads and still typically leaked!!! I hated it!!! After I had Izzabella (my oldest) my cycles got a little better...
Jenk- hopefully your cycle lightens up!!!
Hugs and loves :) <3


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Oh forgot! Had my appt today... It was only with the ma though... She put my due date at Sept 12th but that's for a 28 day cycler and I am actually a 30 day... Might get a dating ultrasound in the next few days tx :)


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Fx*


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Can I have a mini rant here? I am so sick of girls on here being so sensitive!! They post a question that there really isn't a way for anyone to answer and then get pissy when they don't get replies. They keep bumping and writing things like "I guess you are don't fancy my post". Or complain that no one is following their journals, but all the do is whine in them. They expect us to be able to give them the answers that we couldn't possibly have.
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant.:flower:

Hey Angel, 

I was browsing bnb last nite and I am pretty sure that i know EXACTLY which thread u are talking about LOL!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli_H said:


> *Jenkb,*
> 
> I like your response to the favorite store survey question:I like finding new things I didnt even know I needed. Thats me too! Some people (DH) may call me a shopaholic, but I dont agree. Just because I'm a bargain and sensible shopper, doesnt make me a shopaholic. Whatevs.

That's my problem when shopping... and apparently OH's too, which is why we end up walking out of stores with way more than we went in for!



> I lol when you said that DH should be the one dressing up to get you in the mood! Trust me, I really dont do anything but wear the costumes. I definitely dont do anything more than that, and it helps so much, it's less work for me IYKWIM~I had a gf who used to dance for her dh. I cant do that!! I am very shy with that kind of stuff (not to mention that I SUCK at dancing, have absolutely no rhythm so I am very self conscious). So, when I do wear a costume, I just wear it around the house and go about my business, and let him salivate lol! Obviously I can only do this on the weekends that SS is with his mom. Oh, and I would KILL dh if he laughed at me, I am so self conscious! And it would be the last time I wear a costume lol!

I'm super self conscious about that stuff too, I usually feel silly! OH likes the role play too, which makes me feel extra silly. 


> *Stef,*
> 
> Yes, I bought the book the other day and holy cow! There is so much info to fill out! I dont think that I will be able to fill it out thoughtfully for Vday. I think Ill start working on it and if Im lucky, Ill have it ready for part of his bday gift (June 3).
> 
> Nurse costume, huh? Thats one I def stay away fromhis ex wife is a nurse, and I dont want to go there lol! Thats ok, I have plenty already!
> 
> That's a good sign about the pain between your shoulder blades!! Sounds like your moms prediction is coming true!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :dust:
> 
> I hope that Gracie is ok, and comes home soon. Rude for that man to hire someone else before finishing the interviews!! Im sure something else will come up soon for you-either a WFH position or a position closer to your new house! When will you be moving?

I keep telling myself I need to finish filling it out, but it's so hard when most of the time I'm home, he's there! And I can't at work, they're renovating so I'm sharing an office with the VP right now.

Haha yeah, stay away from the nurse costume! That's the one OH likes me to role play with the most, lol.

No sign of Gracie yet... I put alerts out to the shelters, wrote notes to my neighbors, have a post on craigslist... Last time she got out she stayed right around the house, so hopefully that's what she's doing this time. We're starting the moving this weekend, but we have until the end of this month to be completely moved, so I hope she shows up before then.



> *AFM, *
> 
> I had blood drawn and an ultrasound done on Monday. I hope the ultrasound results are clear, the tech told me that she couldnt see that much, and asked if I had drank enough water?? :nope: I go back to my ob/gyn for the results on Friday afternoon. FX they tell me theres nothing wrong, or that they can tell me what the issue is, and that whatever the problem is, its easily fixable. Im starting to think that maybe the best thing for me after the mc would have been to have a d&c. Well see!!

FX for you!



Jasmineivy said:


> Steph, you are way too kinky, I'm jealous! Then when my OH does finally get in the mood we can have our moments too and we used to have a lot more before eva came along, although when I got my smiley the other day we just plonked her in front of Wizard of Oz downstairs and went for a quickie upstairs that was fun, I like ttc sometimes just so I can demand sex of OH, next month I might make it up when I'm ovulating just so I get a bit of action! Hope the move goes well and Gracie returns, our move date is 28th Feb. Yeah, screw that job too, what a joke! x

I'm lucky that OH is in the mood often. Not as much recently because of all the stress, but usually he is ALMOST as much as I am, lol. And he's definitely into the kinky stuff, which I love! He gave me a late Xmas present on New Year's Eve of a blindfold thing, a little whip and some handcuffs (velcro comfy ones). Fun times!

3 weeks till your move! Have you started packing? We got a little packing done... still SOOO much to do!




jenkb123 said:


> So I'm a bit worried. I am in Montreal for meetings. I got here this afternoon. I had to be at the airport by 5am to catch my flight. I had a short stop in Toronto and arrived in Montreal at around 12pm. A long morning of traveling. I've had pretty bad cramps the last two days. I don't usually get cramps (except when I've taken Provera...I think due to low progesterone.) Since about 10am this morning I've had really really heavy bleeding. Tmi but I've been soaking through super plus tampons in less than an hour plus I have had clotting bigger than I did during my miscarriage. I guess this makes sense since in the past if I had had a 54 day cycle I would have bled for 3-4 weeks and the last few times I took Provera af was heavier and done in less than a week. It must just mean my lining has really built up (which I guess is a good thing). But I'm not sure how I am going to make it through my meetings. I have to go for supper in a couple hours and I literally feel like I am gushing blood. The cramps are starting to ease off a bit so maybe things will slow down. I hope!! I really just want to crawl into bed and stay there but I guess I have to go out and hope I don't bleed all over the restaurant. Sorry!! I hope I didn't gross anyone out!!

I hope the bleeding has slowed down! I agree with making sure you get plenty of iron - iron supplements or use it as an excuse to eat a big juicy steak!

I think I might be coming down with something again, at least that's what I'm telling myself so I don't get my hopes up. I woke up when OH did this morning with heartburn and feeling nauseous. I also had a serious craving for chocolate covered pretzels and M&M's in buttered popcorn and Pepsi yesterday... FX but also not getting my hopes up (or trying not to!). It feels like it'd be too early for anything like that yet (7 dpo today).

Oh yeah! We close on the house today, finally!


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

GL on your dating ultrasound! How exciting!

*Stef,*

DH tried to have me do the role play, but I just.cant.go.there. I just cant. I feel too too self conscious. Our compromise is for me to wear them but not do any role play lol!

Oooo that sounds like a KINKY and fun xmas present LOL!

Your symptoms sound promising.7dpo isnt too early, possible you implanted CD5 or CD6 and could already be having symptoms!! Dont necessarily keep your hopes up too much, so youre not too too disappointed if not pg, *BUT, you also need to stay, and think positive, right??* When do you plan to start testing??

Congrats on the house finally closing! 

*AFM,*

FF says I ovulated CD9, which was Monday. FF is basing the O on my temperature curve, so I dont know whats going on with my temps. Weird. I doubted it, because I usually O on CD15, not to mention that I had a negative opk yesterday fmu, and the opk from tdas fmu is darker than yesterdays (these are my first times using the ICs) so I used the Dollar store cheapies a few minutes ago, and its positive!! WTH!! Looks like Im about to O sooner than I thought-like 2 days earlier than I was planning!! So much for DTD everyday during the fertile windowguess well have to do it tonight, tomorrow morning, and tomorrow night. And I just started drinking the Robitussin last nightrats! I think youre supposed to drink it like the 5 days before O and couple days after.

After my dr's appt tomorrow, I'm going to Whole Foods to buy some herbal teas a lady posted on another thread. I'm willing to try anything, it can't hurt is how I see it, BUT I will ask my dr first before I buy and ingest them. I currently take prenatals and COQ10, going to ask if I should add Vit D and Vit E to the mix, and if I can start drinking nettle tea, raspberry leaf tea, red clover tea, and False unicorn root in tincture form.

These stupid ads are so annoying on bnb. I have to remember to mute the volume on my computer when Im on bnb at work because the stupid ads give me away lol!


----------



## angel2010

I have chrome and I use ad blocker plus it is wonderful. I can't stand the ads!!


----------



## angel2010

Meli, hope you get some answers tomorrow! The role playing is why I never wear costumes. I suppose if I didn't have to I would wear them too. Good luck catching that egg!!!

Stef, I am sorry Gracie hasn't returned yet. FX for her return and your symptoms!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Aww, Sweetmomma I bet you can't wait for your ultrasound! Yeah the early pregnancy tiredness is pretty hard, especially when you have little ones to look after too, no going to bed whenever you feel like it! I remember when I was pg with Eva, I was sooo tired but OH didnt understand and was playing his music loud so I drove to our local supermarket carpark put my coat over my head and went to sleep for three hours! He was so worried about me, but I was that tired i didn't care where I slept!

Meli, ahh glad Jude Stephen gets a vote from you, it's deffo our fave! About your ovulation, mine did that a couple of months ago but when it got some new temps it readjusted it, can't believe though that you seem to be ovulating early now too, just like I did, wtf? At least you'll be joining us in the tww! Good luck with the bd'ing! Your OH will be pleased :) About drinking in London, I'm not going mad just in case but I think a couple of cocktails will be on the cards! The daytime events look fun too, we're going to a nail salon that Rita Orla goes too!

Steph, your symptoms sound exciting! I bet I'd be testing already by now if I was you! I can't wait till you can, eep! Your OH sounds like fun btw ;) No way we haven't started packing yet, I'm dreading it tbh! What's your moving date again?

Angel, good to see you got a nice high temp today! How you feeling today? Been starting any fights on facebook? :haha:

ps I just bought an ipad!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> I have chrome and I use ad blocker plus it is wonderful. I can't stand the ads!!

That is way out of my area of expertise lol! I guess I could have our IT guys come look at it for me....


----------



## angel2010

Lmao Jasmine! No, no fights today, but it is only half way over! Yes a nice high one today! My temps have been so crazy this cycle. With todays temp added, ff changed my o day to Saturday. And if I keep monday's temp it says I o'd Monday. I feel like I still o'd Friday because I felt the most, also my opks were neg on Friday and if I o'd sat, wouldn't they have been pos. I tested three different times on Friday.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I know, role playing stinks!! I cant/refuse to do it! Thats why I just put the costume on and go about my business. Hed like me to role play, but the way I see it, hed better appreciate the fact I wear them, and take it or leave it lol!

*Jasmine,*

I know right! What is up with this early o? Totally throwing off my plans! I just texted DH with the new strategy, he said sure. I think hes kind of bummed with this early o because he was planning to BD for 6 days straight (yikes). Last night I told him that I was going to o on Sunday, so I wanted to strategize and plan to BD tonight (Thurs nite), Sat night, and Sunday morning. He said, "no way! The internet says a woman is fertile for 6 days! Were doing it for 6 days straight starting Thurs nite"! I tried to explain to him that its not the case for us, hes 45 and Im 40, the 6 day fertile window is best case scenario, as in TEENS! And were way past that! He said stop being so negative. U act like were decrepit and one foot in the grave. Start being positive and lets just do this Bless his heart. He is so clueless about these things. I just said ok lol. He is too much. I think Im going to have him accompany me to my dr appt tomorrow so he hears, good or bad, straight from the horse's mouth (hoping its good though!)

Enjoy your weekend, you deserve some fun times! And enjoy those cocktails, Ive got a feeling that soon, youll realize that you wont be able to drink for at least 9 mos :dust:

Congrats on your ipad! Im sure youre going to enjoy it. DH just found out that hes getting one for work. Great--more chargers to keep track of in our house!


:dust: *JASMINE, STEF, ANGEL* :dust:

* Its all up to you guys right now, BUT NO PRESSURE lol!* We need to get some more BFPs soon!! Conventional wisdom says women are more fertile after a mc, right?? Lets prove that conventional wisdom right! Lol I wish that this (positive thinking) was all it took. Well, what else do we have, but to think positive!


----------



## angel2010

Ah, how sweet of your husband Meli! Even if it is only to get some :sex:!! He is being such a good sport I think you should give him the six days!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Ah, how sweet of your husband Meli! Even if it is only to get some :sex:!! He is being such a good sport I think you should give him the six days!


Yes, you're right, I think I will give him the 6 days. He really has been very patient the last couple of weeks. He deserves it!:winkwink:


----------



## angel2010

I wanted to pass on some coupon codes I found for some free baby stuff. I think it would be US only (sorry Jasmine). Bad luck or not, I got two of them. You could buy them as gifts too I guess.

"valentines2013" for a free nursing pillow at nursingpillow.com
"valentines2013" for a free nursing cover at uddercovers.com
"ucovers" for a free sling at sevenslings.com
"ucovers" for a free car seat canopy at carseatcanopy.com


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I have now installed the ad blocker. Thanks! It was really simple, wish I had done it sooner!

Stef: Congrats on the house! Hope your cat comes home soon. 

Meli: That is an early ovulation. I say you should still bd as you never know. Hope you get some answers tomorrow. Actually, I hope they tell you all is perfectly fine. 

Sweetmomma: Hope you are feeling well.

Jasmine: One of these days I am going to get an iPad. I'm just afraid that I'll become even more addicted to it than I am my iPhone. 

So today started out well, but ended kind of crappy. I have this board thing I got appointed to in my town and I was supposed to have my first meeting with them today. I was running a bit late because there was no parking (other than in tow away zones) and by the time I found a spot and got up to the room I found out they had cancelled the meeting. They had tried to call me, but had one of the numbers wrong. While most everyone was really nice about it, one lady really chastised me. Considering this is a volunteer thing I really thought about telling the lady that she could shove it, but I refrained. I felt bad that so many people waited on me and then were sent home (I was 15 minutes late by the time I got up there). I should have left work earlier too, but my new boss came in and was talking to me so what was I supposed to do? I swear I am much more responsible than this normally. Now it is almost 8:30 and Charlotte refuses to go to sleep. I am in the next room listening to her whine. Speaking of wine, as soon as she's asleep I'm pouring myself a glass. Hope everyone has a nice Friday and a good weekend.


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww, Meli, your OH sounds awesome! I think he deserves the six days too! Did you get to dtd last night?

Angel, so if you did ovulate Monday, did you dtd around then too? Your temps are looking good though and at least you know now you have definitely ovulated! I just mentioned it on your journal but the month I got pg my temp went really high too, fingers crossed! I'm so hoping it's a BFP for you and Stef and me of course! I'm 5dpo, too early for symptoms but I have been sooo hungry these last couple of days and have had af style cramps but I also had them the months I haven't been pregnant so not getting hopes up!

Aww, Vegas, sorry you had a shit day, isn't trying to get the little one off to sleep just the cherry on the cake too! I can't believe they all left after just 15 minutes and that woman was rude to you, wth? Anyway, I hope you managed to relax and have a very large glass of wine!

Stef, how many dpo are you now? I'm getting excited you're our first tester! 

Afm, I haven't mentioned it to anyone but my OH suffers from some problems, he has a condition called GAD, which is general anxiety disorder which basically means that you worries to an extreme level about really small things to the point where it takes over his life! He also suffers from insomnia, low confidence, ocd, paranoia and depression in nutshell! 

It is almost always work related, mainly the ocd, he is obssessed with his job and convinced he is going to lose it (but of course he never would as he works so dam hard!)! As well as being early for work every day, he cuts his lunch short and works every evening at home for free in secret basically, it's really the bane of our lives as I feel like it's all he cares about and of course i'd appreciate the help on an evening too. Imo, you work to live not the other way around.

We can have phases where he is fine and will only suffer from one or two of these problems and things seem to go along okay but other times where it's bad. Atm, it's been quite bad for aound 3 months and I am finding it very difficult too! Anyway, to cut a long story short, he has finally decided to go on anti-depressants, after years and years of these problems I have to say I am really glad. He started the course today, according to the doctor, these tablets take a couple of weeks to start working but they are really good. I'm hoping so! Anyway, I don't know why I told you that I guess because it feels like a good thing for us that he is finally getting medication because it's making me a bit poorly too!

x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: That's great that your dh is being proactive about his conditions. I hope the medication really helps. Perhaps he realizes things can be better and he wants to try to make it that way. So when do you think you will test? From my personal experience I got bfps at 10 (I think) and 12 dpo and that wasn't even using a First Response. 

Well, the day/night just got even worse. As I mentioned DH is in Vegas and tonight someone stole his wallet while he was sitting at a blackjack table. They tried to use his credit cards to buy some electronics at 11pm (why are stores open that late?), but the store declined the cards (miracle). They also got $200 and his ID. Luckily he won $500 at the tables so he has cash, but I have to scan and e-mail him a copy of his passport this morning so he can go to the police to get some sort of temporary ID so he can fly home tomorrow. What a mess! We have lived all over in crime-ridden places, including six years in Vegas and this is the first time this has ever happened. I told him that is what happens to tourists like him. Ha!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli_H said:


> *Stef,*
> 
> DH tried to have me do the role play, but I just.cant.go.there. I just cant. I feel too too self conscious. Our compromise is for me to wear them but not do any role play lol!
> 
> Oooo that sounds like a KINKY and fun xmas present LOL!
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising.7dpo isnt too early, possible you implanted CD5 or CD6 and could already be having symptoms!! Dont necessarily keep your hopes up too much, so youre not too too disappointed if not pg, *BUT, you also need to stay, and think positive, right??* When do you plan to start testing??
> 
> Congrats on the house finally closing!
> 
> *AFM,*
> 
> FF says I ovulated CD9, which was Monday. FF is basing the O on my temperature curve, so I dont know whats going on with my temps. Weird. I doubted it, because I usually O on CD15, not to mention that I had a negative opk yesterday fmu, and the opk from tdas fmu is darker than yesterdays (these are my first times using the ICs) so I used the Dollar store cheapies a few minutes ago, and its positive!! WTH!! Looks like Im about to O sooner than I thought-like 2 days earlier than I was planning!! So much for DTD everyday during the fertile windowguess well have to do it tonight, tomorrow morning, and tomorrow night. And I just started drinking the Robitussin last nightrats! I think youre supposed to drink it like the 5 days before O and couple days after.
> 
> After my dr's appt tomorrow, I'm going to Whole Foods to buy some herbal teas a lady posted on another thread. I'm willing to try anything, it can't hurt is how I see it, BUT I will ask my dr first before I buy and ingest them. I currently take prenatals and COQ10, going to ask if I should add Vit D and Vit E to the mix, and if I can start drinking nettle tea, raspberry leaf tea, red clover tea, and False unicorn root in tincture form.
> 
> These stupid ads are so annoying on bnb. I have to remember to mute the volume on my computer when Im on bnb at work because the stupid ads give me away lol!

I'm super self conscious about it, too! I feel silly. He has to coax me into it and basically just tell me what he wants me to say, lol. I totally prefer the sexy outfits that I don't have to roleplay in.

FX for you! Get lots of BDing in! I say to give him the 6 days too, even if just for fun :)



Jasmineivy said:


> Steph, your symptoms sound exciting! I bet I'd be testing already by now if I was you! I can't wait till you can, eep! Your OH sounds like fun btw ;) No way we haven't started packing yet, I'm dreading it tbh! What's your moving date again?

We don't have a set moving in date, but we're going to spend this weekend and next week moving everything over. We have until the end of the month, but I'm sure we'll be moved before then!



> ps I just bought an ipad!

OH got me one for Xmas! Do you love it?



Meli_H said:


> :dust: *JASMINE, STEF, ANGEL* :dust:
> 
> * Its all up to you guys right now, BUT NO PRESSURE lol!* We need to get some more BFPs soon!! Conventional wisdom says women are more fertile after a mc, right?? Lets prove that conventional wisdom right! Lol I wish that this (positive thinking) was all it took. Well, what else do we have, but to think positive!

Lol! Thinking POSITIVE is right!



vegasbaby said:


> So today started out well, but ended kind of crappy. I have this board thing I got appointed to in my town and I was supposed to have my first meeting with them today. I was running a bit late because there was no parking (other than in tow away zones) and by the time I found a spot and got up to the room I found out they had cancelled the meeting. They had tried to call me, but had one of the numbers wrong. While most everyone was really nice about it, one lady really chastised me. Considering this is a volunteer thing I really thought about telling the lady that she could shove it, but I refrained. I felt bad that so many people waited on me and then were sent home (I was 15 minutes late by the time I got up there). I should have left work earlier too, but my new boss came in and was talking to me so what was I supposed to do? I swear I am much more responsible than this normally. Now it is almost 8:30 and Charlotte refuses to go to sleep. I am in the next room listening to her whine. Speaking of wine, as soon as she's asleep I'm pouring myself a glass. Hope everyone has a nice Friday and a good weekend.

That sucks they canceled the meeting. Sometimes you just can't help being late... and it's only 15 minutes! Hope you were able to get Charlotte to sleep and enjoyed that glass of wine!



Jasmineivy said:


> Stef, how many dpo are you now? I'm getting excited you're our first tester!
> 
> Afm, I haven't mentioned it to anyone but my OH suffers from some problems, he has a condition called GAD, which is general anxiety disorder which basically means that you worries to an extreme level about really small things to the point where it takes over his life! He also suffers from insomnia, low confidence, ocd, paranoia and depression in nutshell!
> 
> It is almost always work related, mainly the ocd, he is obssessed with his job and convinced he is going to lose it (but of course he never would as he works so dam hard!)! As well as being early for work every day, he cuts his lunch short and works every evening at home for free in secret basically, it's really the bane of our lives as I feel like it's all he cares about and of course i'd appreciate the help on an evening too. Imo, you work to live not the other way around.
> 
> We can have phases where he is fine and will only suffer from one or two of these problems and things seem to go along okay but other times where it's bad. Atm, it's been quite bad for aound 3 months and I am finding it very difficult too! Anyway, to cut a long story short, he has finally decided to go on anti-depressants, after years and years of these problems I have to say I am really glad. He started the course today, according to the doctor, these tablets take a couple of weeks to start working but they are really good. I'm hoping so! Anyway, I don't know why I told you that I guess because it feels like a good thing for us that he is finally getting medication because it's making me a bit poorly too!
> 
> x

I'm 8 DPO today. 

I hope the meds work out for him! Sounds rough. OH has social anxiety disorder that effects him most when we are in groups of people where he doesn't know anyone and the person / people he is with do (e.g. we went to a friend of mine's wedding, I knew a few people, he knew no one). 



vegasbaby said:


> Well, the day/night just got even worse. As I mentioned DH is in Vegas and tonight someone stole his wallet while he was sitting at a blackjack table. They tried to use his credit cards to buy some electronics at 11pm (why are stores open that late?), but the store declined the cards (miracle). They also got $200 and his ID. Luckily he won $500 at the tables so he has cash, but I have to scan and e-mail him a copy of his passport this morning so he can go to the police to get some sort of temporary ID so he can fly home tomorrow. What a mess! We have lived all over in crime-ridden places, including six years in Vegas and this is the first time this has ever happened. I told him that is what happens to tourists like him. Ha!

That sucks! I've never had a whole wallet stolen, but I did have someone steal one of my credit cards and use it to buy $300 worth of fast food in 6 days (how ridiculous is that?!).

AFM... I wanted willpower to wait... but I've already tested :blush: Of course it's BFN... I wasn't expecting a BFP yet. POAS addiction is so rough! I'm going to try REALLY hard to wait until at least next week to test again. OH is thoroughly convinced I'm pregnant, he even rubbed on my belly last night - didn't say a word, just rubbed it and kissed me. Aww.

And yep, we closed on the house yesterday! We spent a few hours there last night talking about our plans for it. We'll be starting moving stuff over today and he took next week off to get the bulk of everything moved and unpacked.

Still no signs of Gracie :( She's old and has been acting funny... I just wish if she were dying she would've stayed home so at least I would know.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Thanks for posting those coupon codes! I will order them this weekend.

*Stef,*

Don&#8217;t worry about the bfn, 10dpo is still early! Don&#8217;t the majority of women get their bfp on 11dpo or later? Maybe test 12dpo Sunday?? Look at me, egging you on. *I told you *I don&#8217;t have any willpower, not for me, not even for anybody else!!

DH sounds so cute&#8230;rubbing and kissing your tummy. How sweet!!! 

So glad the house finally closed so all that drama is over with. I hope Gracie shows up soon!!

*Vegas,*

Sorry to hear of your crappy day :hug: I&#8217;ve served on the board of a volunteer nonprofit org before, and it&#8217;s difficult. People have to remember that everyone is DONATING their time, this is a VOLUNTEER effort. It sucks when they forget that and start acting like we&#8217;re all getting paid!! You were in a tight spot---you have a new job, were talking to the boss, no way that you could cut boss off and say &#8220;gotta go!&#8221; You did the right thing by staying behind until the conversation was over. Hope the wine helped take the edge off.

Wow&#8230;so DH was a pickpocket victim, huh? Horrible! Glad he had some cash on him, but I would be really freaked out about ID fraud&#8230;I would totally call all 3 credit agencies and put a fraud alert on my acct-that bars people from opening credit cards/lines of credit online, it has to be done in person, with multiple forms of ID that must be displayed before new lines of credit can be opened. 

*Jasmine,*

I&#8217;m so glad that your DH decided to get some help. These types of disorders are very common, unfortunately. It&#8217;s sad because as you mentioned, it doesn&#8217;t just affect him, it affects all those in his life, and I&#8217;m glad he is realizing it! Before DH, I was in another long term relationship--together 8 years, and engaged the last 3 years, but never got married. your DH sounds like my ex... He suffered from depression, insomnia, low confidence, but he refused to recognize it or get help. Looking back, I recognize that it was the cause of our horrible sex life --he was NEVER in the mood! I always had to initiate BD, he would reject me 9 out of 10 times. At the time, I took it personal, and thought it was MY fault--I wasn&#8217;t pretty enough, sexy enough, etc etc. No matter what my friends said, no matter what I saw in the mirror reflection, to have OH reject me time and time again, was devastating. But it wasn&#8217;t about me--it was about him. I wish I was stronger and was able to see that back then, not because I wish was still with him, because I dont, and I do believe things happen for a reason, but I wasn&#8217;t able to realize that. If I had, I would have saved myself lots of agony, but hindsight is always 20/20. 

My relationship with DH is the polar opposite. He is always in the mood, and although it&#8217;s very tiresome, I try not to ever reject him. Because I know how it feels, and it feels horrible!! I always tell my girlfriends &#8220;Try not to reject your DH. It feels horrible. I know--I went through it, and it&#8217;s the most horrible feeling in the world. Don&#8217;t think men don&#8217;t suffer from rejection, they start feeling doubtful too, they think you&#8217;re not attracted to them anymore, etc&#8221;.

Anyways, keep being strong and supporting him and I&#8217;m sure the medicine will help him loads and loads! :happydance:

*Oh yah, one more thing...*

Last week, before I went out of town, I did some more research about live liver donation, and pregnancy following the procedure. Everything I found online, all the medical literature, indicated it was &#8220;ok to get pregnant after donating liver, only caveat is they suggest to wait 3 mos before getting pg&#8221;.

Well, I found a live living donor &#8216;buddy&#8217; website, where people who have already donated, agree to be a &#8216;buddy&#8217; or &#8216;mentor&#8217; to someone considering the donation, to give advise, be available for questions before and after the procedure, etc. So I emailed a woman who had it done 10 yrs ago. I stated &#8220;Forgive me, and I hope my questions aren&#8217;t too intrusive, but my questions to you are as follows (and forgive me if they aren&#8217;t even applicable to you!) 1. Did you have any children *before* you donated? 2. Did you have children *after* you donated? 3. Let&#8217;s say you were in my position as I described above&#8212;and knowing what you know now, would you still make the same decision to donate?"

I was shocked at her response (below):

"God bless you for considering being a living liver donor to your uncle (or anyone). It is the most dangerous live donation that exists and there is a lot of information to share with you. Nothing is too personal when we are discussing laying down your life for another. I have been told that because of the donation, the experts here in Los Angeles recommend that I do not get pregnant as I most likely will not be able to carry the child or the child may suffer from birth defects and one or both may die. There has not been a successful birth from a living liver donor to date in the United States that anyone is aware of. As you now understand, being chosen is not a trivial process and (from experience) it shouldn't be. Marrying the man of my dreams and having his children is very important and had I had known of any impedance in that area of life donating, would not work. My sweet dad (the recipient) would have been the first to decline. My family and myself repeatedly asked if the donation would affect the above future and was told no problem. There is no blame; however sometimes "no problem" can mean there is no data on that. I pray that makes sense. OB/GYN specialists I have seen since, have chuckled when I repeated the "no problem" as it was stated to me prior to donating, as that is simply not true. The Transplant teams are great and please do not misunderstand me; simply do not expect them to provide you with all the information your brother needs to receive. Fortunately for you and your uncle he sounds like a good strong and loving match for "Mission Save Our Estranged Uncle". Life is so precious and thank you for being giving." 

CRAZY, HUH?!

Have you guys heard of this huge manhunt going on here in SoCal for an ex cop? They're currently looking for him in Big Bear and have basically shut down that resort town. That's where we were when we went to the mountains last week!! So glad this wasn't happening last week, it would have totally ruined and possibly cancelled the trip!

*AFM,*

We BD&#8217;d last night, then I woke him up this morning at the crack of dawn (430am) before I had to get ready for work and we BD&#8217;d again.We&#8217;ll prob BD again tonight and tomorrow morning. Can&#8217;t wait to see my temps drop tomorrow to confirm today&#8217;s o. I&#8217;m excited because I have my ob/gyn appt this afternoon. FX I get good news!

We&#8217;re supposed to have a big rainstorm today (well, I don&#8217;t know how big, but here in SoCal, the minute there&#8217;s any chance of rain, the media plays up &#8220;Storm Watch&#8221;). I think DH and I are going out to dinner and movies with our neighbors, then staying in tomorrow and watching movies all day. I think I&#8217;ll do laundry and housecleaning on Sunday. I also need to clean the guest room/nursery because we&#8217;re having shutters installed on Weds and they need to be able to navigate around the room.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I think I'll be able to stalk BnB during the weekend-DH is going golfing at some point. TTYS!


----------



## angel2010

Oh no Vegas!! I am sorry that happened to your dh. I hope he is able to get some ID so he doesn't have a hassle at the airport! Meli is right, I would go ahead and call all the credit agencies too.I am also sorry you were late and the ladies weren't very nice. I do hope you enjoyed your wine though!

Jasmine, I really don't think I o'd on Monday. I think Friday or Sat for sure, so 6 or 7 dpo. I am happy that no matter what, ff says I o'd though! If I did o monday, the last day I had sex was Saturday. Still possible but:shrug: 
I am sorry it has been a struggle with you dh, I am sure it felt better to talk about it though. I am happy he is getting on some anti-depressants. If the one he is on doesn't work out, have him check into Wellbutrin, it could also help with his low sex drive (or at least it helped mine). It can also help lose weight, if he needed to that is. 

Stef, sorry about the bfn. Last time I got a bfn at 8dpo and bfp at 10dpo, so you are still in it, but you already know that! I am so sorry Gracie hasn't returned. I am a huge animal lover and this just hurts my heart! I will be thinking about her and praying she returns! I am not sure if I already said this, but CONGRATS on the house!!! 

Wow Meli, what a response!! It is a bit daunting huh? If you don't mind me saying, I will say a few extra prayers that this is your month! And OMG about that manhunt! That is crazy that you were just there! I hope that your app goes well and you get some answers. Also have fun shopping today and with your date night!

AFM, 6 or 7 dpo. Going to try to wait until Sunday to test. Other than temps a bit higher, I don't think I have any symptoms that I don't already get for AF. Last time I got this electric, tingly feeling in by boobs, like my milk was coming in. I keep hoping to feel that as it should be a sign for me. Then in the same second, I think NO, I don't want that! That pregnancy didn't work out, I don't want another one to be anything like that one! Does any one else feel like that? Sorry to be a buzz kill.
Anyway, I have a mommy night out tonight and I am very excited! Then tomorrow my mom is taking Carter. Jeff and I are finally going to go to that Irish place I told you all about like a month ago. After that we may go to the movies. I don't even know what is out, Melissa what are you guys thinking of seeing? Instead of going to the movies, we may got to an 80's style arcade. They have all you can play for $5.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Sorry to hear that Gracie hasn't come home. I hope she makes it home soon. Not to be a bummer, but my cat ran away when he was 16 and never returned. I'm sure I know why he ran away and honestly it was easier for me this way. It's been over ten years now and I still like to think that he is someone else's big fat house cat. Don't worry about the bfn at this point as it is still way early. 

Meli: First, how did your appointment go today? Second, wow. Thank goodness you went on that website as you are certainly getting some very honest and experienced answers. I feel so bad for the lady who wrote you. I hope at the very least she can find a surrogate. What a sacrifice, but in her chance she did donate to the man who gave her life. Finally, glad your trip was last weekend. I haven't checked the news since getting home so I'm not sure if they've found the guy yet. 

Angel: I understand about wanting the new pregnancy to be totally different from the last. I felt so much better (less nausea, I wasn't gaining as much, etc) with this past pregnancy that I told dh that he/she was the perfect little fetus. Little did I know! I too would feel better if/when I do get pg that the next experience will be totally different, though I don't think even that will put my mind at ease. Can't wait to here the results of your test this weekend. Have fun on your night out. The arcade idea sounds like a lot of fun, so that would be my vote.

AFM: Ben did call the credit bureau first thing this morning, plus he has credit secure so I think that should pretty much take care of it. Sadly, his day didn't get any better. When he went down to his rental car this morning he saw where someone had backed into it, smashing one of the rear lights and leaving a big scratch. Luckily our credit card covers this sort of damage. I'm really hoping this is the end of his bad luck. I believe bad things happen in threes and tomorrow he is flying home. Praying it will be a safe flight as Charlotte and I need him here with us. Nothing else to report here. I still haven't ovulated and it is CD21. I took an ovulation test last night and it was super light. I think I'll take another in a few minutes to see if there is a change. I was hoping it would happen while dh was away so we could resume normal activities without a barrier. Perhaps that is the third unlucky item for him.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

So sweet, yes, I would* love *your extra prayers! Thank you!

omg, Sunday is almost here..I cant wait for you to :test:!!! Temps a bit higher is a good sign!! I totally know what you mean about wanting a new pg to be totally diff than the last one.I feel the same way, but like vegas put it, Ill still be stressed no matter if a new pg is the same, or totally different from the last.

wow, sounds like a fun weekend for you! I hope you had fun at your mommy's night out last night. Yes, I remember you mentioning the Irish place, was it really only one month ago that you mentioned it? It seems, like, forever! Have lots of fun tonight, and enjoy some adult drinks:wine:! They say its safe to drink til its pink, right!

Im not sure of which movie we will see. We will prob figure it out in a couple of hours. Its usually hard to select a movie because our neighbors go to the movies a lot more often than we do, so theyve usually seen all the movies already, unless we go to a movie that opened the weekend we are actually going. I would like to see Identity Theft cuz it looks hilarious, but well see.

The 80s arcade sounds fabulous! And for just $5?? You cant beat that!! I would LOVE to go to something like that, but theres nothing like that around here. So, I guess movies for us it will be

*Vegas,*

Yes, it was chilling to read her response. I had to call her as she told me to call her if I wanted to, instead of eml, and how do you eml a response to something like that?? I feel so bad for her, she sacrificed a lot. She basically told me that, because the recipient was her father, she would still make the same decision today and donate, but had it been anyone else besides her father, mother or brother, she would not have donated, and certainly not to an estranged person. I appreciate her honesty.

Good thing u guys have credit secure, that will def take care of nipping any attempted id theft straight in the bud! Omg, I cant believe that his rental car was hit! Prob some drunk casino patron!! Argh.,,,what a headache. Like you said, the silver lining is that your credit card covers the damage!!!whew!

Did you take another opk yesterday? What was the result??

*AFM,*

So I went to my dr. appt. I asked what my blood results were, she said all she tested blood wise was for blood type, and tells me Im O positive. Im like, "yes, I know that, thank you". She then asks me to pee in a cup, says "results say you're not pg", again Im like "yes, I know that, thank you".She does a pap smear (which was good because I've been due for one since Oct), looks at ultrasound results, and says uterus looks good, slightly thickened lining but that could be due to the cycle day I'm on. Then she says there is a small ovarian cyst on the left ovary. *I KNEW IT! *. I dont know if you guys remember that last month, I swore up and down that I was pg, because on 7dpo I started feeling pain on left side of pelvis in the evening, next 2 days I had more spotting than usual, my left side lower back was totally sore for 2 days, I totally thought I was feeling implantation and ib bleeding. I was like I know Im not going crazy. I know what I felt, and it was not in my head, I can symptom spot madly like everyone is capable of, but how could I make up such pain? *Im so glad to know that it wasnt in my head!* And now I know to expect the same in the future, and when it does, I will not get excited, it's not a 'symptom', cuz it's just the cyst. She basically agreed that, *yes, it is highly improbable that I get pg with all this spotting going on.* Oh yeah, when she first came in and looked at my file, she has me repeat all my info (name, dob) and says 40 y/o? Is this correct? Or is this a mistake in my computer? Im like Yes, unfortunately for me, that is correct. I am 40 She says Sorry, but u dont look 40, I just wanted to make sure your records are correct. We go on with the appt, and when we talk about the spotting, and the mc, she asks what birth control methods have you used all these years? I said the pull out method. She says And you never got pg? I said, no, not until we actually tried to get pg She says Did you get pg with help? I go No, I got pg naturally She says So you got pg right away, with no assistance?!! I said, Yes, the only assistance was from DH lol! It's like she didnt believe me!! Anyways, during the conversation re the spotting, she says I dont think you are even ovulating and I said, well, this is the 2nd month that Ive been charting, using opkss and temping, and my o was confirmed last month. For my current cycle, supposedly, I od yesterday, or should o today. She looked skeptical.*which now freaks me out because my temps do not reflect o!! *I was hoping todays would dip and confirm o yesterday, esp because I got a pos opk on Thursday, but no go!! We only dtd Thurs nite and early Fri morning, I was discouraged and didnt even want to BD last night because, as she said, chances are very low I could get pg with all this spotting. Plus DH is getting sick so he didnt push BD last night!! (dont worry, I am SURE he will cash in his chips and collect the remaining BDs I owe him as soon as he starts feeling better LOL). I will keep using opks and Im really hoping that I had the surge on thurs, didnt o, but will surge again and actually o in the next couple of days..if not, I dont know what is going on!! Maybe shes right, and Im not oing. OH NO! ok, will try to relax and keep my routine of temping and opks and hope my body straightens out.

So she says she thinks that since its "only been 3 mos since my mc, we should wait a couple more months and see what happens, see if the spotting clears up on its own". Im like, NO, I cant wait, Im now 40 ½ and cannot wait any longer. I felt like saying Im 40, remember!! Dont be fooled by looks LOL. Sheesh, that was about the best part of the appt-that she kept forgetting Im 40 lol. _Sigh.Ill take ANY compliments where I can get them. Thats what it comes to when youre my age lol! _So she finally wrote up orders for me to return on CD3 (for AMH testing) and to return on CD21 (thats to test my progesterone levels). I guess my appt wasnt a total bust

Oh yah, another thing..,..my primary dr called yesterday to say that my mammogram results came in, something in left breast that they want to take a closer look atso more xrays. Not looking forward to that! I was almost in tears after my last mammogram! Man, theyre brutal! :growlmad:

Oh, I went to Whole Foods last night and bought red clover tea, nettle tea, and 'woman's moon cycle' tea (this includes raspberry leaf and dong quai root extract). I HATE tea, but will drink daily, alternating between the three, and drink one cup a day. I'll drink it in the evening, after dinner, when I take my prenatals and COQ10, making it part of my routine will ensure I dont forget. I asked my dr, and she had no comment/stance on these teas. I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Your doctor is right, you don't look 40 (it's kids that age you, I used to look young once too). Of course, you need her to be more proactive than the wait and see method since you feel your age is working against you. I think that the 21 day progesterone is a good indicator of things (not that I've had one). How long are your cycles typically? Sorry I can't remember. Also sorry to hear they want to take a closer look at your mammogram. When do you go in for that? You don't need any extra worry in your life. To be honest I was thinking that now that you had the stress of the liver donation pretty much behind you that you would get pg right away. I swear stress does make it more difficult, but trying to relax while ttc is near impossible. 

I want to see "Identity Theft" too. It looks hilarious. As it is, "Savages" came in on our Netflix, so if dh isn't too tired I suppose we will watch that tonight. We have a home theater of sorts in our home (we call it the man den) so we pretty much watch everything here as opposed to going to the movies. I love being able to pause the movie so I can have a potty break and then go get another glass of wine. 

DH is on his way home. I took another ovulation test last night and one today and both were big ol negatives. I wonder if this is going to be another super long cycle. On the other hand, my face is breaking out something awful, so the hormones are doing something different. I sure hope my cycle decides to become a bit more normal before we TTC or this is going to drive me crazy. 

Has anyone broken down and tested?


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Vegas,*

My cycles are typically 28-29 day cycles, and luckily went back to normal pretty quickly after the mc. I&#8217;m actually more worried about my hormones, and whether or not I actually o&#8217;d this month. I&#8217;m not too worried about the breast issue, I&#8217;ve had a benign fibroma taken out of the same breast about 20yrs ago, I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s just due to the pg and mc hormones. It&#8217;s actually a good thing at this point, to not be pg so that they can do whatever they have to do, whether it&#8217;s just more xrays, or even to remove it, if necessary (just trying to have pma!). 

I don&#8217;t think we&#8217;ve seen &#8220;Savages&#8221; yet. We cancelled our Netflix a couple of years ago, and do Redbox every weekend. Last night I rented 4 movies lol! We&#8217;ve only seen 2 so far. Our &#8216;home theatre&#8217; is set up in our living room&#8212;DH wired it for surround sound, it&#8217;s pretty impressive, but WAY to loud for my liking most of the time, I&#8217;m sure YKWIM, I guess it&#8217;s a guy thing lol! I totally prefer staying home and watching movies at home&#8212;with a set up like that, it&#8217;s just as good an experience, but better actually, because we can pause it whenever we want! We just go to dinner and movies with the neighbors because they invite us, and we enjoy their company.

Wow.. I don&#8217;t know how you get the patience for those long cycles. If they stay long when it&#8217;s time for you to ttc, do u do anything about it? Or just deal with the long cycles, because u do know that o will come, eventually?
I&#8217;m sure DH is home now and y&#8217;all are enjoying each other&#8217;s company. DH and I decided to stay home after all, since both our neighbor and DH have the sniffles. I&#8217;m making chicken soup for DH and neighbors, it should be ready soon.

Oh yah, just found out my 28 y/o cousin (from my dad&#8217;s side of the family) is pg. She already invited me to her baby shower scheduled for May. Joy. I&#8217;m truly happy for her, but NOT looking forward to attending her shower, and not being pg :growlmad:. Oh well, I will cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: You are so lucky to have a normal length cycle. Mine are typically 30-33 days as I have a shorter luteal phase (about 10 days). Seeing as I am going to the doctor's office monthly anyway, I will mention it to the nurse and she can ask the doctor about it or give me some advice herself. That is actually why I am already using the ovulation tests as I know she will ask. I'm glad to hear you aren't freaking out about the breast thing and you are probably right that it is nothing as you've had something removed before. I used to have very fibrous breasts, but since I had Charlotte they have softened up a lot. Had they stayed the same I know that it would have been difficult to really see much with a mammogram as the tissue was so dense (or at least that is what I read once).

Can you just send your cousin a gift as opposed to attending the shower? Also, May is a ways off so perhaps you too will be pregnant at that time. Heck, maybe we both will be!


----------



## angel2010

I will have to read up on everyone's responses and reply properly tonight. I just wanted to let you all know that Identity Thief was hilarious, a little over the top, but still hilarious. Also, bfn this morning at 8/9 dpo. Still early though. No symptoms though.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Meli- I would have never guessed 40 either! My fingers are crossed that there is nothing to worry about with the mamogram retesting... hopefully it was just a wierd shadow... Also I am glad after you talked to your dr. they are going to help try a few things. Hugs and baby dust. :)
Angel- what all did the identy theft all do? My fingers are crossed for you as well... with this one I didn't even know I was preggers till the 5 week mark (and I am one to typically know right away!!!!)... only symptomes were fatigue which I have pretty much all the time lol.... so don't be down you still have a chance :) Baby dust sending your way as well

AFM- I had training yesterday so needless to say I stayed home from church today... I work 5 days a week 10-6 with a bunch of kids so I am exahsted by the time I get home! I leave the house at 730 to get my girls to school and I don't get back home til 7ish... so going to training all day yesterday I want at least one day for me and my family... feel kinda wierd. Morning sickness comes and goes... hits hard about 6 at night.... dh made a really good beef stir fry last night... niether of us has ever made that before so I was happy it turned out :) hugs to all and sending baby dust!!! We need more BFP!!! It will happen :)


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Sorry Identy thief was for Vegas... lol... Angel hope your test shows positive in the next few days :)


----------



## Middysquidge

Helloooo everyone,

Right, where shall I start! Vegas, I'll probably first test on Wednesday of this week, I will be 10dpo by then which is when I got my last bfp. I was also told by a fortune teller that the number 13 would be lucky for me, unlucky for some but lucky for me. This will be 13th February from a cd13 ovulation so here's hoping but tbh I think we left it a bit late this month! I'm really sorry about all of the bad luck DH has been having lately that is really rubbish and just so ironic that nothing like that happened to you once whilst you lived over there. I hope you have got it sorted, is he back yet, hope so!

Stef, are you 10dpo today? Have you tested? That is soo cute about your OH rubbing your belly, when I was pregnany with Eva I used to absolutely love it when DH did this too!I hope Gracie hasn't gone away to die too, I hope she turns up soon.

Meli, that's crazy about the liver donation, I can't believe they don't properly make you aware of this? If I was you, I wouldn't do it, he has other offers they're not woman ttc, I don't think you should give up your chance to be a mummy, you might end up resenting him? Also, I hope the cyst is nothing to worry about, I had a cyst on my ovary when I got pregnant with Eva. I kept going to the doctors cos I could literally feel it hurting me and asked for a scan, they scanned me to confirm, the second time they scanned me I had gotten pregnant, I was six weeks and she showed me on the ultrasound a tiny flashing light, it was one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen! My 6 week old embryos heart flashing away! Anyway, my point is it didn't stop me catching but I was worried about it as it was 4cm, but it went away on it's own. Fx also about the shadow, gosh it's one thing after another Meli, I hope all is okay. Just looking at your chart, btw, do you think you ovulated on cd11? Hopefully you will get your crosshairs tomorrow. I am sorry that someone else in the family is now pg, it seems so unfair but jeez you're due some good luck! The shower will be hard but you are strong enough x

Angel, thanks I have told OH about that other anti-depressent but we have been discussing it further and I'm not sure he is going to take them anymore. We're gonna try and get him through it without them, mainly as the insomnia is a side affect and it's something he really suffers with anyway so we don't want to make it worse, we also feel like perhaps we are masking the problem and not solving it? At the same time, I'm worried as I wanted him to get sorted so maybe back to the doctors for some counselling again. Hope you had a lovely weekend of socialising too! Sounds fun! 

Sweetmomma, wow your week sounds exhausting, even if you weren't pregnant! Also, glad you had a lovely beef stir fry, I love it when recipes turn out good first time as it usually takes a few practices and I love beef stir fry! Oh made a lovely beef stew today for my return, i eat soo much!

I got back from London around 3pm today, had an absolute fantastic time! There were around 25 of us altogether! I knew around half of them, we ended up having our nails done, then going for brunch, then we went to a recording studio to record a CD, it was soo much fun, we also had a party there, loads of cava, nibbles, music, it was great! I actually had a few glasses but stopped drinking at 6pm and just stuck to water as I didn't want to get carried away in case I was pg, we went for a slap up meal and then to a club for dancing! I was exhausted and freezing by the end of the night as my day started at 5am but wow it was so worth it! We had a ball! Amd now onto ttc in full swing if we haven't caught this month!

Baby dust to everyone testing this week, keep us posted! x x x


----------



## angel2010

Will still properly reply later.
Jasmine, I took welbutrin in conjuction with trazadone at night to help with sleep. I really liked the combo. I don't take them anymore (probably could though:haha:), but I took them for anxiety.


----------



## Middysquidge

ThanksAngel, thats really helpful, I have made a note of those for our plan b listxxx


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine- I am so glad your trip went great and sounds like you had a blast!!!! Sometimes that's all we need is a fun getaway :) ... My weeks are extremely tiring even when not pg. I think that's why I didn't know I was, were we weren't trying yet so I didn't suspect anything... I was getting over a cold and working all day I just thought I was tired because of that. Found out otherwise though. I go and see a Dr wedn. As last wedn was just with a ma... Going to talk to them then on my concerns.... I wasn't aware I was preggers so I took ibprophen, melatonine (a sleep aid even though it is something we naturally produce it is a hormone and can interfere with other natural pregnant hormones...), drank a little (less than a beer and two sips of a mixed drink) but still.... I am more worried about the ibprophen.... 
Tonight the hubs is going to make deer burgers... What are you all having?


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I told you that you didn't look 40!!! I am sorry your appointment wasn't as enlightening as you had hoped, but I am happy to hear they are doing something. I think you will get some good answers with the cd3/21 tests. I am also sorry about the worry with your mammogram. I am sure you are right though, and that it is nothing serious. It looks like if you get another high temp tomorrow that ff might confirm your o though. I agree with Vegas, hopefully in May you will be preg and going to that shower won't be so hard. And I want to say thank you for giving me a huge craving for chicken soup!!

Vegas, I am happy to hear dh is home, are things going better for him? Looking like everything will be able to get sorted without too much hassle? I completely feel you on the long cycles. I din't o until cd 24 or 25 this time! I am used to having 35 day cycles though I guess. You are still taking the vit b to increase your lp right?

Sweetmomma, Wow, what a long week! I would take my Sundays too! Glad the stir fry turned out good! Love when that happens! Tonight we had pork chops with apples and stuffing. It only turned our so-so, probably not a keeper. Oh well. I am sorry for your sickness. That stinks to be right at dinner time. Don't be too worried about the ibuprofen, I am sure all will be fine.

Jasmine, I am glad you had fun. It sounds like it was a blast!!! I can't believe we are all so close with testing! Roll on Wednesday!!! Pretty awesome about that fortune teller! Hope she is right! I can't blame you all for wanting more of a treatment with counseling. I think it is a great idea.

AFM, I had a pretty good time this weekend. We had an awesome girls night on Friday! We played a game of seeing who could shove 50 marshmallows in there mouth and wrote some dirty impromptu poetry using 80's song titles. It was pretty fun! Then on Saturday the Irish restaurant was good. We got fries with some Guiness cheese dip. It was very good. I also had a dish called Cottage Pie. It was basically pot roast with veggies and gravy and a dollop of mashed potatoes. It was good too though. The reason we decided to go to the movies is because our downtown area is doing a special until Vday. If you buy an entree at a participating restaurant, you could get a movie ticket for only $5. So we went ahead and did that while the offer was out there. The movie was so funny! I would definitely recommend it! I may or may not test in the morning. I suppose it will depend on my temp and will power. This morning's temp was low when I took it at 8 at 98.3. I was disappointed about it. I took it again at 10am when we got up and the first reading was 99.3 and then it was 99.1. I think I will get a new thermometer if we don't get preg this time.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Angel- I am sorry dinner wasn't a big hit... A good and easy way to make the perfect pork chops that my family loves is... Rinse off and dry pork chops, mix in bowl BBQ sauce and a touch of ranch then dip into crushed corn flakes bake on baking sheet lined with waxed paper... 350 until it reaches proper temps :) even my picky eater likes it :) 
Oh man I bet the things you guys came up with for the 80's song titles were funny! That's awesome they have deals like that in your area! I should look and see if my area has something like that going on. Which movie did you guys see?


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3329_zpseb394a77.jpg


So what do you think of this squinter. I can barely see it in real life, but there is certainly something there. I am 9/10dpo. I will be testing again tomorrow, so I will post then too. With my last two pregnancies I told other people before I told Jeff, so tomorrow I plan to test and then leave the room. I am going to let him be the first to look at the test, so he will be the first to know. So fx there is a better line tomorrow! For some reason I am not freaking out, excited. Maybe I will be once I have a better line. I hope the worry doesn't overshadow all the happiness.

Sweetmomma, we saw Identity Thief. It was very funny!


----------



## Middysquidge

I can see it Angel! Omg, I have everything crossed for you! EEEEEEKKKKKKK! Can't wait to know for sure x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm ssooooooo exitedddddddddd!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Pretty excited Angel! I see a little faint line!!!!!! Post it tomorrow also!!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm at work on my phone, but if I make it as big as possible then I can see the faintest of lines. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! V. exciting!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

:dust: *CONGRATULATIONS!! *:dust: 

Youre welcome for the chicken soup craving, looks like your bfp caused the craving lol! Heres to many more cravings for the next 9 mos lol!! I'm glad you enjoyed Identity Thief, and that reminds me, Id like to add Jason Bateman to my list of hot men. Ive always liked him, from when he starred on Silver Spoons with Ricky Schroeder. To me, he is a hot average type of man. Like not too unreachable hot. I hope I make sense lol!!

Im so glad you had a great time this weekend. Your Girls night out sounds like fun! I like the marshmallow/dirty poetry game. Ill keep that in mind for the next bachelorette party I attend lol!

*Vegas,*

I would totally love to just send a gift, as opposed to attending the shower, but my mom would totally guilt me into going. You know, I dont ask you for anything. All I ask is that we be a supportive, united family..blah blah I want to say But mom! Thats my dads side of the family! You guys have been divorced for ten years! Why do you care whether or not I go to family events on my dads side? But, I hold my tongue. Because shes right.Ill just have to suck it up and deal. 

Im glad DH finally made it home!

Yes, fx that were both pg by May! By the looks of my health issues, it will prob be at least a couple of months before I can actually start ttc, well, I can keep trying, but I don't think I will be successful until all my health issues are fixed! The good thing about ttc in a couple of mos is that Ill be in good company--with u and any others of our group who are still going for it! If I recall correctly, you were going to start ttc late March/April ish?

Have you always had a short luteal phase, even when when you got pg with Charlotte?

*Sweetmomma,*

Wow, you have a hard job. I dont know how you do it _not _pg, I certainly dont know how you do it pg!! Beef stir fry sounds delish! Thanks for the pork chops recipe. I am totally going to try it!!! GL at your dr appt this Wednesday. Hopefully youll be far enough along so you can see and hear your little beans heartbeat! Im sure the ibuprofen wont cause any probs, dont even worry about it and add to your stress level (I know, its easy to say, but hard to do).

*Jasmine,*

Im intrigued by your fortune teller predictions!! How many times have you gone to one? Has anything of whats been predicted, come true? That is eerie about the #13 prediction, your CD13 ovulation, and testing Feb 13. WOW! 
:dust: Cant wait til you test on Weds! :dust:

Have you had any other symptoms?

Yah, its crazy what that liver donor buddy told me. I am pretty sure that I cannot donate, I cannot take that chance. It was hard enough contemplating donating, thinking that I had to wait 3 mos to ttc after the procedure, but now? not a chance.

FX my cyst goes away on its own. Im so glad to hear that it didnt stop you from catching the egg, it gives me hope! I can just picture the heart flashing away! What a lovely sight that might have been!

It sounds like you guys had a blast!! 25 is a large group, it must have been some fun mayhem lol! Ive never heard of going to a recording studio for something, that must be something new (or Im more out of it than I think), it sounds really cool!

*AFM,*

FF finally confirmed o on CD12 (Thursday) and says I am 4dpo, BUT, Im still not completely convinced because I fudged a couple of the temps, I think my thermometer battery is dying so I will buy another battery tonight on the way home. I guess Ill have to wait and see if my temps stay elevated to really know, for sure, that I did o. The other reason Im not convinced that I od was because Ive not had any other signs of o, no ovarian twinges at all! And I normally get them quick twinges daily starting the day of o, til at least 5-6dpo, and nada this time! 

I got a pos opk on Thursday morning, but I may have ovulated right after the pos opk, because about 3pm, TMI~ when I used the toilet, I had some light pink watery blood on the tp when I wiped, and then had brown spotting later on and the next day again (Friday). We bdd on Sunday night, Thursday night and Friday morning. Even if I truly did o on Thursday, Im pretty sure I missed the egg, it coming way early and all (darn sneaky egg!) but thats ok. Its better that I take care of this mammogram/breast issue before getting pg, I suppose.

So, since Im supposedly 4dpo, Ill go get labwork done on Thursday (7dpo) to measure the progesterone. At least the wheels are finally in motion to figure out whats up with my body! I scheduled my follow up test for the suspicious mammogram result for Feb 25.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Sometimes I feel FF is about a day off with ovulation so I'd just go with whatever day you felt was right. Sorry you are forced to go to family events. I have a very small family and we live so far away that I don't have to deal with any of that! My plan is to start TTC in April/May. 

Angel: Let's see today's test!

Still nothing here, I'm on CD25 and got another negative OPK yesterday. That makes five in a row and my temps are super low. I'm starting to get a bit frustrated. Also, in other news I got the summary of my hospital bill in from my insurance and the hospital charged almost $14,000-I'm responsible for like $800 of that. I was only there like six hours! This doesn't include what my doctor charged (which I've already paid). I swear this mc was more expensive than when I had Charlotte and I was in the hospital for two nights with her. Sorry to bring it up, but it makes me mad that they charge so much for so little.


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3336_zps055d7a91.jpg

Still very faint, but I suppose two different faints equals a bfp. I will feel a little better after my missed period, so please don't put a bfp in your signatures until after the 16th. I have three more tests, so hopefully tomorrow's is darker.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I guess the only thing you can do it wait it out. Sucks though, I know.

Vegas, I think ff has been off a day on o for a few of my charts too, thus the reason I have two days written on the tests. My miscarriage cost me about $500, then the few bills I got from my endocrinologist(which I will now have forever:nope:).


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Angel! I can see the line without even making it bigger this time!!!!!! I understand what you are saying though :) congrats!!!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

I totally see it today too. What did dh say?


----------



## vegasbaby

Gee, I just realized I don't have a BFP up for Sweetmomma. I'll take care of that tonight. Can't wait to add even more!


----------



## angel2010

He is very happy about it!


----------



## Middysquidge

CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL! looks like the 15 baby dances paid off, hehe! I'm making OH do it 15 times next cycle if we haven't caught! I'm so happy for you and your family, yaaay x x Don't worry I won't edit the siggy until it's okay with you! x x x

I'm testing tomorrow morning, I'll let you know! Oooh what are your symptoms btw as I'm majorly symptom spotting right now, I'm thinking I'm out cos my boobs aren't even sore and I just don't feel pregnant, not tired or anything! x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I have a feeling Ill still be in ttc mode in April, so well be keeping each other company!
Sorry to hear of those stupid insurance bills. How ironic that the mc visit cost more than labor and delivery! Insult to injury..that would get me angry too :growlmad:

*Angel,*

Again, congrats!! I know the tests will just keep getting darker as the days pass!! :dust:

*Jasmine,*

Keeping FX for your test tmo. :dust:
I cant wait for you to post it!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Meli, your charts looking great too! Fx


----------



## angel2010

Jasime, FX for tomorrow!! I have only just gotten sore bbs and felt tired yesterday. The thing I did notice was shortness of breath that started Sunday. I went to the bathroom and walked up about 7 steps and was huffing and puffing. I thought I felt the slightest bit of nausea today, but it could have been in my head. I hope not, because I think I will feel better if I have some.:wacko:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, hopefully the cyst is nothing serious, and that your mammogram goes well! FX you caught the egg!

sweetmomma, hope you've been able to get some rest!

Jasmine, glad you had fun in London! FX for your test!

vegas, hospitals are OUTRAGEOUS. I'm not sure how much my total bill was from my first m/c because I was self pay so there was discounts, but even with that it was still crazy.

Angel - YAY! I'm so excited for you! Stick!
:dust:

I do have a good excuse for disappearing again, lol. We moved most of our stuff over to the new house this weekend. OH has the week off to get everything else taken care of. Yay! Hour drive to work now, though... hardcore looking for another job now, or a work from home thing.

Still no sign of Gracie :( I miss my little flufferbutt, but I also know if she ran out and hasn't shown herself to anyone (no calls from neighbors), she truly wanted to get away, which makes me really think she went off to die :( I just wish I knew. I still plan to look for her whenever I can at the old house. 

https://i.imgur.com/XS4Oj6Q.jpg
My Grace Face.

Capone, our other kitty, is getting lonely and bored without his sister, so we're going to look into adopting another kitty today. I told Blake to be sure he's ok with having 3 cats if we do find Gracie!

Tested yesterday and this morning BFNs. I'm 12dpo. Don't have my hopes up, but I also was using internet cheapies, so that could be it. I do have some symptoms I told Angel about - major bitchiness, hunger, peeing, etc. Nothing that couldn't be explained otherwise, but FX! OH did say yesterday that he thinks maybe we should wait until things are more settled and we get married etc. etc. :-/ I know he'll still be happy if I'm pg now, but I don't want to wait if I'm not!

Also, you guys might remember he proposed with the iPad, lol. Well he got me an engagement ring yesterday. He planned to give it to me on Valentine's Day but only lasted about 5 minutes after I got home from work, he got too excited. I didn't take a pic of it before taking it in for sizing because I assumed it would only be a few days, but they're going to have it for 2 weeks! It's beautiful, he did a great job :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Stef!!! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Middysquidge

Meli, I have a local fortune teller called Beryl which I have been to a few times and OH has been to, she is really accurate and a lot of the things she has said have come true, she uses tarot cards and connects with spirits, I have connected through my dad and my nan through her and she has told me things that she could not possibly ever have known! She said I would get pregnant with a little boy, this January (2013) I worked out that if I was pregnant now my lmp was 22nd January so that would be pregnant from January, we'll have to wait and see, eh! 

The number 13 thing came from another fortune teller I went to see with my friends, I had not been to see him before but he was brilliant, he connected with my dad straight away, he also told me I would have a beautiful baby boy! Let's see if cd13 and the 13th prove to be anything tomorrow! As far as symptoms, I haven't had many apart from being extremely hungry, this evening had an outburst whilst washing up, full on crying fit (ahem) and just now milk leaking from each nipple which was what I got on the evening of 9dpo with my angel! Sounds promising doesn't it but I'm not sold until that line goes pink! I'll report back tomorrow! I think your bd'ing looks pretty well timed Meli, and your chart looks fab, is this your first month charting, sorry I can't remember? I just wondered if you normally have a high temp like that one today? Looks promising!

Vegas, that's crazy about the cost of the care, what exactly did they do in that 6 hours? We're so lucky over here to have the NHS, does your insurance cover most of it?

Stef, good to see you back, sorry about Gracie hunny and keeping everything crossed for your tests the next few days too! How you feeling about the new house? Bet you're exhausted! Also, I hate it when the OH's decide they could hapily wait to ttc, they have no idea do they! 

Angel I know what you mean, when I get pregnant I want o have really strong symptoms and I'll be monitoring them like a hawk! Are you planning on telling anyone else yet or waiting for the scan? x x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Hour commute sounds exhausting. GL on getting a new gig soon!! I hope Gracie does show up soon to give you some peace. 

:dust: FX for tomorrows test! :dust: Hopefully the hcg will be strong enough to show on an IC!!

Congrats on your new ring! It sounds lovely! How cute that he couldnt wait until Vday. Sounds like me-impatient lol!

*Jasmine,*

Omg, your fortune teller story is so interesting!! Ive only been to one, about 15 yrs ago. There was something she said, that years later, did end up being true for me, but it was nothing about having children of my own. Wish I would have pumped her for more info at the time lol! Ive since lost touch with the friend who referred me to her, so I havent had the opportunity to go back.

Ooh it sounds like its all coming together, between both the fortune tellers. 

:dust: FX FX FX!!! :dust:

And your symptoms sound so promising too!! Leaking milk!?? sounds like a sure sign to me, esp since you had that with your last bfp!! Awesome!! :happydance:

This is my 2nd cycle charting, and last month I did have high temps like this, then they went down 6dpo and 7dpo (which is I guess when the corpeus luteum takes over) then they went up again, then went down again starting 11dpo boo! I do really think we missed the egg again this month thanks to that sneaky early egg, but, I do think its for the best, dont want to be going through xrays and stuff while pg!


----------



## angel2010

Forgot to add that I also started to notice my veins more on Saturday evening. That was my first sign with this one and with Carter. Can't wait to see what happens with you tomorrow Jasmine!!


----------



## Middysquidge

About to test in one hour when oh leaves for work, eeek! x

*Update* BFN x 2! Argghh! I'm not sure what's going on really as I'm still getting drops of milk when I squeeze my nipple from both sides and my temp was the highest it's ever been this morning! I'll test again tomorrow morning! Hopefully, it will be a Valentine's BFP but I doubt it! x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Okay, just looked at my tests again from this morning and there is definitely a line there on the two top tests, one was from urine at 3am and urine at 7am but both dipped in at 7am. The bottom test was just plain water to see if a line came up but it didn't! The lines have no colour yet but are very noticable! Just have to wait till tomorrow and test again! Fx

Can anyone else see them and nothing on the bottom test or am I going mental? 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Middysquidge

Okay, just done another and it's come up with a faint BFP within the time frame, looks like it has pink in but is very faint. So that's 3 tests with a line and the only one without was dipped in water so I'm hoping these aren't evaps but will know more tomorrow! I actually think I could be only 9dpo too as I suspect ff was a day out and that I actualy o'd on the Monday! Will keep you all posted! x


----------



## Middysquidge

Is it TMI to post a piccy of milk coming out of my nipple? :haha:


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm so sorry for all of the messages! The water only test now looks to have an evap so I'm not convinced of the others, just got to hold onto the fact I'm leaking milk, have a high temp and see what the next couple of days bring! x


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Hooray on the move and the engagement ring! Sorry Gracie hasn't come home. She is so beautiful. 

Jasmine: I totally see lines on those top two tests. Maybe go out and buy a first response to use tomorrow as well. If I think I have a line I always go out and buy another brand just to double check. If you've got milk coming out I would have no other explanation than a bfp. Again, I think it is bfp. 

Angel: Veins and shortness of breath were my only two symptoms with the last pregnancy until about week eight when my nausea set in. Have you tested again today to see if it has gotten even darker?

Meli: Saw on the news this morning that they caught that guy up in Big Bear. Super scary. Glad your family was nowhere near there while all this was happening. Are your temps still up? I still think you've got a good chance.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmineivy said:


> Stef, good to see you back, sorry about Gracie hunny and keeping everything crossed for your tests the next few days too! How you feeling about the new house? Bet you're exhausted! Also, I hate it when the OH's decide they could hapily wait to ttc, they have no idea do they!

New house is great! It's a HUGE mess right now with all our crap spread everywhere, but we got our fridge delivered yesterday and OH went grocery shopping after I went to bed so we finally have food! Can't wait until I have time to help unpack and clean up. I know he's saying to wait with good intentions... but that just frustrates me! Waiting... GRR! Knowing him if I'm not pg this month, he'll end up not talking about it at all and we'll BD when I'm o'ing anyway!

I hope those fortune tellers are right about a little boy for you! FX!



Meli_H said:


> *Stef,*
> 
> Hour commute sounds exhausting. GL on getting a new gig soon!! I hope Gracie does show up soon to give you some peace.
> 
> :dust: FX for tomorrow&#8217;s test! :dust: Hopefully the hcg will be strong enough to show on an IC!!
> 
> Congrats on your new ring! It sounds lovely! How cute that he couldn&#8217;t wait until Vday. Sounds like me-impatient lol!

I hope she does, too. I'm missing her a lot today, feeling teary eyed out of the blue (hopefully a sign of pg and not af!). 

Yeah he is super impatient, he gets excited. He gave me my bday presents way early, Xmas presents way early, lol. He had planned on proposing on New Year's Eve and couldn't wait and did it two days early. He gets like a little kid with surprises, it's cute.

vegas, thank you. That pic is a few years old and doesn't show how beautiful her eyes are - they're a bright gold.

Another BFN with cheapies this morning. Wanted to use a FRER, but the box in the cabinet was empty. Apparently I used them all before and didn't throw the box away for whatever reason, so I have to wait. Trying to hold my pee all day, last went at 7 this morning... 3 hours in and I have to go sooo bad lol. Have to wait until at least 2:30ish, get out of work at 2 and can pick up some tests when I leave (that is, if af doesn't show up before then). No signs of af, but also no really noticeable pg symptoms outside of what I had before. :shrug:

How is everyone doing today? Will you all be my Valentines? :flower:


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

*I totally see the lines!! *Had you not done the test with the water (brills, btw, I never thought of that b4) I would totally be inclined to think they were evaps, *BUT* with those test results, and the leaking nipples, high temps--*You HAVE to be pg!! *those fortune tellers were right! Im getting chills!!Cant wait to see tomorrows darker lines! :dust:

I was rofl when I read your question about posting a piccy of leaking milk! Youre funny!

*Angel,*

Your symptoms keep getting more and more promising! :dust: Thats awesome!! When are you posting todays test???:test::test:

*Vegas,*

Yes, they think that guy died in the fire. It seems like we dodged a couple of bullets-first bullet dodged was a horrible tour bus accident on the day we returned home from the mountains (a tour bus' brakes went out and crashed into other cars on the highway leading to the mountains-killed 8 people and injured many more), and then this guy that was on the run for almost one week. Im such a worry wart-I totally would have been on edge the whole weekend, had this been going on during our time there.

My temp dipped a little today, but nothing major going on, seems to be pretty much following my pattern from last months cycle, for the most partbut thanks for the pma!

*Stef,*

So glad you guys are settling into the new house! I admire youI would so not trust DH to go to the grocery store without me to stock us up. I know, I know, Im such a control freak (or so Ive been told, hee hee!). Dont let OHs comment about wanting to wait to ttc if youre not pg right now bother you, because #1, this *is* your month and youre already pg, and #2, like you said, you guys will end up BDing when during your fertile period anyway lol! And if I remember correctly, didn't your mom also predict a Feb bfp?? (sorry if I'm confused and it's not you who said that).

And I think Ill answer for the whole group when I say YES! Well be your valentine lol! :flower:

Speaking of vday, SS is now 14, and I totally miss the days when I would buy him the set of valentines cards and little treats to give out to his classmatesI think he stopped wanting to do that about 4 years ago lol! 

Wouldnt that be awesome if we had 3 BFPs this cycle--Angel, Jasmine and Stef?!! That would knock out almost half of the group (as far as I know, anyways, since havent heard from JennC and Jenkb--hope theyre doing ok).


----------



## StefNJunk

Oh! I forgot. We did go to look at adopting Capone a new buddy last night. We found a beautiful, sweet male kitty about his age who is also super playful. We're fostering him to see if it works out... so far he's not too keen on having Capone around. We're keeping them in separate rooms to adjust to each others' scents but we did put them together for a little while. Capone is fine with him, wants to play, but he isn't having it. I think he's just nervous being in a new place - when we have him in the extra bedroom by himself he's SUPER lovey and sweet and happy. We've got 2 weeks to a month to see if it works out... I hope it does, Capone is so lonely without Gracie!


----------



## StefNJunk

I'm not sure I should trust him to do the shopping, lol. He said he was going out for some basics - milk, juice, etc. $200 something later... Oh well, at least we have food!

I LOVE your point #1! I so hope you're right! And yep, it was my mom who predicted a Feb BFP. A mid-Feb BFP to be exact! 

I've totally been tempted to get those cute little cards and treats and hand them out at work, lol. I miss doing it myself! That was one of the best days in school, IMO.


----------



## Middysquidge

I did a FRER this morning too which was completely BFN, feel confused as these symptoms I'm having, surely a FRER would pick it up at 10dpo? Hmmm, can't wait to see tomorrows temp and test, praying something good happens! I went and got some more FRERS so hopefully will have a better idea! Meli, it was a good idea about the water, if I hadn't have been such a smart arse I would be celebrating now but I guess it's good to know for sure, whether its good news or bad news! I was being totally serious about the nipple pic btw, tmi or what! I agree a hatrick of BFPs would be amazing, I'd love for you too but I agree about the X-rays and timing!

AWww Stef, cute about the new cat, hope they get used to each other soon and you get some stuff packed away! HOpe your mums prediction was right!

IM still getting the milk but that's it really, just using my iPad for the first time too, exciting! X


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3342_zps4da3aaa7.jpg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got my labs back from yesterday, progesterone was at 19something, so good and my hcg was only 31 or 37, but I go in tomorrow to make sure that it is going up!


Now, I will go back and see what is going on!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, of course we will be your Valentines!!! FX for a bfp on that frer! I hope that your foster kitty works out. I am sure he will come around. 

Jasmine, Sorry about the bfn, hopefully tomorrow's will be your bfp!! I am sure none of us would mind a nipple pic!

MEli, I wouldn't trust my oh to go grocery shopping alone either! I am glad you don't have to worry about that guy. I heard they were expecting him to go out with a bang. Like taking other lives and then suicide by police.

Vegas, is the job still going okay? 

Jenn and Jenk, where are you all? How are you doing?


----------



## StefNJunk

All this nipple talk has me giggly.


----------



## Middysquidge

YAaaay for being each others valentines btw, so sweet x That's a fab BFP angel x

Hehe, sorry Stef! X


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

You just gave me (another) good idea!! Im such a copy cat, arent I lol! Today is Ash Wednesday so I am going to church tonight to get ashes, and will drag SS with me. We may just stop by Target aftewards and buy some vday cards and candies for the office ladies! 

Hope Capone decides to play nice with your new kitty!

*Jasmine,*

*Stay positive! *10dpo is still really early!!!! *Cmonnnnnnnnnnnn a darker line for tomorrows test!!!! *Oh, and I _did_ think you were j/k about the nipple pic, but like Angel said, I dont think any of us would mind it lol!

*Angel,*

Omg I *totally* see that line now. Tbh, I didnt see any of the lines with your earlier pix, I kept wondering if there was something wrong with my eyes cuz everyone but me saw the line! Jasmines pix today were the first ones where I can actually see the line, then you posted yours, and now I finally can see the lines!!

You must be so excited, progesterone sounds good and FX your hcg levels keep going up!! Im itching to change my siggy and add your bfp, but will wait for your ok!

*All this nipple talk has me feeling giggly too!* :haha:


----------



## angel2010

If I hear back on Friday that my levels are going up then I think you all can add them. FX!! I am feeling positive this pregnancy. Last time I felt something was off from the get go. I told Jeff that I had a feeling that we were going to have an ultrasound and the baby would be dead. I told him that a day before I had my first spottting. I also made a thread about needing positivity before my spotting too.


----------



## Middysquidge

Okay girls, prepare yourself for a Valentines nipple...


----------



## Middysquidge

Removed offensive leaking nipple, lol! x


----------



## angel2010

Yeah those are bigger drops. I hope it is a sign for you! I am able to get just a teeny tiny drop from mine after being in the shower. FX!!! :dust:


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

How interesting it is that you felt something off from the get go! I know what you mean, I had the same feeling with my pg, even thought I have never been pg, but I just had a feeling that something was off, and I even told my mom the day she took me to my first dr/ultrasound appt. Even after I saw my bean and heard the hb and got my ultrasound pic, I still wasnt truly convinced. I tried to be convinced, but have to say I still wasnt 100% convinced. I dont know its because I truly had that instinct, or because I was just so shocked it happened so quick, esp with my advanced maternal age, that I thought it was too good to be true and didnt want to get too excited and was trying to protect myself (and now I know that it was too good to be true, obvs).


Nonetheless, I know your levels are going to keep going up, and this ones a sticky bean, but I can understand your cautiousness. 

*Lets change your sentence to this:*

*Instead of* *IF* I hear back on Friday that my levels are going up then I think you all can add them

*We shall change it to this*: *WHEN* I hear back on Friday that my levels are going up then you all can add them

:dust::dust:


*Jasmine!*

Omg! YupThats a nipple alright lol! I mean, really, it truly cannot be a nipple infection, right? Youre not still breastfeeding Eva, or are you? If youre not, I dont see how it can be an infected nipple! 

Cant wait til you post tomorrows test!! :dust:


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: Interesting. I could barely get milk out of mine when I was breast feeding, much less now. Something has to be going on. Have you googled it to see if it could be anything other than baby related? Keep testing!

Meli: You are so good going to church tonight. Last time I went to Ash Wednesday services was the day before Charlotte was born and I needed to get in some face time with the big guy (as I knew I was having a c-section). I hope everyone at your work enjoys their Valentines. Normally I would do the same, but since I'm so new I don't want them to think I'm odd. 

Angel: Sounds like things are going well. I felt the same way you did with the last pregnancy. Sometimes you just know. Hope you continue to only have positive vibes this time; I know we have them for you. 

Stef: Yes, I will be your Valentine if you will be mine :kiss:. Hope the new kitty has found a forever home with you. Also, I hope you find a new job with a shorter commute. 

Nothing at all to report other than yet another super light line on my opk. Thank goodness they are the cheap tests. Work is going well. Everyone is still very nice, but the pace of work is a lot slower than I am used to. I suppose that is nothing to complain about.


----------



## Middysquidge

Morning! I've removed the nipple piccy now, hehe!

Just done a cheapie and a FRER both bfns, just confused and gutted really! I wanted to put a test in OH's card, it's not fair and I hate the fact that my stupid nipple is leaking, why would it be doing that? Okay, can anyone else who is not pregnant, squeeze milk out of their nipple? Even just a tiny bit? Vegas you said much less now does that mean you can get some out? I breast fed Eva but stopped when she was 4 months! If it carries on I'm going to the doctors, I've been googling it and it seems it could be something called galactorrhea - over-production of the hormone prolactin but more common in puberty and menapause, I don't even know what prolactin is! I have some nasty af cramps atm and this evening of last month I started spotting so hopefully the witch will get me sooner rather than later, of course I would prefer a BFP but this limbo land is truly horrible!

Angel, I was exactly the same with my angel, I kept telling my OH that I thought I would have a mmc, I also said to my friend it's not right as soon as I got my bfp, sometimes gut feeling are scarily right! So I hope you're right this time too! :)

Vegas - really glad work is going well and from my experience with those OPKs the lines progressively get darker so fingers crossed you get a result in the next few days!

Meli and Stef - good luck testing!

I have work today, I've been up since 5am, ttc does my head in, I swear I'd get more sleep if I actually had a baby! x

*UPDATE* Just looked at the cheapie again, another line there but only appeared after 45 minutes and doesn't seem to be any colour, is it possible to have this many evaps? What's going on?

Will post a piccy soon as it uploads!


----------



## Middysquidge

Here it is! What do you guys think? Surely the FRER would be showing something too?
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment-1.aspx.jpeg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Middysquidge

*ANOTHER UPDATE*

Sorry for all of these frantic messages girls, ttc is turning me into a crazy fool!

Right, so after that test this morning, I conducted another little experiment, dipped a pg test into plain water and one into my urine but at the same time this time, the urine one has developed a super faint bfp but only after 45 minutes again and the water one is completely bfn, so this is a good sign. I'm thinking I just need to wait it out really even though it's killing me! No sign of af, another high temp and lots of creamy cm too! I think if I was being optimistic that I ovulated a day or two later than FF predicted as my cd13 temp was a guess temp, so I could be a day or two behind 11dpo so more like 9/10dpo, which would explain the super faint lines and BFNs on FRERs but I can't get my hopes up yet! Will keep you all posted, REALLY?! X X X


----------



## angel2010

Ah man! I am sorry Jasmine. I hope it is just a bit too early!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I think you are still in it. Prolactin simply translated from Latin means "for milk", so the hormone simply causes you to produce milk. No, I can't get anything from my nipples (yes, I did try last night). Sorry if my pp was confusing. I never even got anything while pregnant, so for me it is not a sign. I've had seven very negative opk's in a row, so who knows when I will o. Maybe never at this rate! If I were you Jasmine, I wouldn't count myself just yet.


----------



## StefNJunk

I missed the nipple! Lol. 

Vegas, of course I'll be your Valentine too! 

Jasmine, I'm just as confused as you are over here. Hopefully it's just too early!

So I'm 14dpo today. Got FRERs yesterday, yesterday got a BFN. Used a cheapie this morning, another BFN. AF is late, it's never late unless I'm pg, so I'm confused. First time pg I didn't get a BFP until AF was 2 days late, but seeing how quickly that ended... has me worried! 

I guess I won't be giving OH the BFP for vday either :(

Just a few minutes ago the VP at my office was telling us his niece just lost her baby, at 6 months pg. He told us how she had a service and just broke down at the casket... I teared up. So sad.

I do have some good news. OH and I went back to the old house to clean up and pack up some more. I left before he did and as I was pulling into the driveway of the new house, I got a call from our old neighbor. He found Gracie! I called OH and he was about 20 minutes from the old house, so he turned around and went to get her. She's acting suuuuper sweet and lovey and happy, not at all how she was acting before she disappeared. So happy to have her back and acting like her old self!

I just spent way too much time making this for you ladies :)
https://i.imgur.com/u20IF4I.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: hooray on finding Gracie! What does she think about the new cat? Such sad news about your vp's niece. I can't even imagine losing a baby that far along. I hope she will get her rainbow soon as well. Sorry you are still negative, but since you've gotten bfp's late before that just may be how your body works. Also, sometimes implantation takes a while and I don't think hCG is produced until that happens.


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Vegas, I hate these last few days of the tww, I think it has the ability to turn a perfectly sane woman mad but then I've never been perfectly sane, thanks for the encouraging words though, I hope I'm still in it!

Stef, sorry to hear you're in the same boat as me, hope we both get good news! so happy that you got your Gracie back, now you have three cats hehe! My heart goes out to the lady who lost her baby that is truly awful, no casket should be that small. Thanks for the valentines card too, what is everyone up to? OH is making a curry and well watch a film, not terribly exciting I know but we're happy in each others company no matter what we do! I bought Eva a huge teddy bear, she is after all the other love of my life!

Vegas, hope you get your positive opk real soon and I absolutely cannot wait till you can start ttc! 

Hope you're okay today Meli, any symptoms? X


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks for checking your nipple Vegas btw lol! It is definitely a symptom for me which is why I'm finding bfns hard to accept! aAhhh is that all lactic means, makes sense x


----------



## vegasbaby

Tonight will be spent cleaning up the house for my in-laws visit tomorrow. We will be eating leftovers. Pretty boring v-day. I did dh a card and some chocolates and I bought a book for Charlotte (since she will get plenty of candy at school). Pretty slow at work today, hence all the posting on my part.

Jasmine: sanity is entirely overrated. There is no such thing as a sane woman trying to ttc. I believe some sort of animal instinct takes over and then with all these tests available the mad scientist in us all comes out. Whatever, it passes the time.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Wellllllllllllllll, I didn&#8217;t get a chance to go to church last night after all...I had my weekly Costco trip and picked up a chicken pot pie for dinner (I&#8217;ve been craving one since I saw a Marie Callendar&#8217;s commercial last week lol). I didn&#8217;t notice until I got home that it takes 1hour and 15 min to cook! By the time we got to church, we were 30 min late and people were already going home. I meant to go, I really did! But, isn&#8217;t there a saying that goes &#8220;the road to hell is paved with good intentions&#8221; or something like that. I feel so guilty!! Nothing like a Catholic school education, from preschool all the way through the first 2 years of college, to do that to ya! Sigh&#8230;.I&#8217;ll keep it a secret and won&#8217;t mention to my mom that I didn&#8217;t make it to church after all&#8230;

I did end up picking up red velvet cupcakes from Costco and gave them to my office friends this morning. I agree your new office mates would prob think you were a little odd, were you to have done the same lol! Oh, I also bought 3 ridiculously adorable little girl summer outfits from Costco. They were only $6 each and were so cute, I just had to have them!!! I&#8217;ll keep my receipt, Costco has a pretty lenient return policy so I can always return them at later date or gift them to someone in future&#8230;

I feel your frustration with your opks, but at least a faint line is better than no line, right? I guess you&#8217;ll just have to keep testing. PS, I lol at the thought of you trying to squeeze milk out! 

*Stef,*

So glad Gracie is back!! Yay! :happydance: I think vegas makes a good point--you&#8217;ve gotten late bfp&#8217;s before so that may just be how your body works. Like you said, af is still late, and that&#8217;s not typical for you! *Stay positive !!!!! *:dust:

That is so so sad news about your vp&#8217;s niece&#8230;there but for the grace of God, go all of us...

Thanks so much for your Vday wishes and card. It&#8217;s beautiful! I need to learn how to do cool stuff like that.


*Jasmine,*

I still think you&#8217;re pg; *I don&#8217;t care that the lines are faint.* It would be too much of a coincidence for you to have those milky nipples, high temps, creamy cm, and not be pg. Not to mention the results of your crafty little experiment with the water. That would really, really, really be a cruel joke. I&#8217;m sure tmo&#8217;s lines will be darker! :dust: 

I know what you mean about prob being able to get more sleep if you had another baby, I&#8217;ve woken up at 3am and not been able to go back to sleep until 30 min before I have to get ready for work the last 2 nights, all these thoughts in my head, driving me crazy!! It&#8217;s between anxiousness for temping/charting, and another health scare I had yesterday (it&#8217;s since been resolved, will explain more in a bit--I just didn&#8217;t want to share it yesterday since I wasn&#8217;t sure what was going on, didn&#8217;t want you guys to say &#8220;oh no, here comes the drama queen again&#8221; lol)

No real symptoms to report, per se, but last night when we BD&#8217;d it felt weird, like he was touching my cervix or something? It felt the same as when we BD while I&#8217;m wearing the softcup. I actually got so distracted halfway through, wondering, "did I leave a softcup up there? OH NO! I&#8217;ve left a softcup in me for 1 whole week!! What is wrong with me--how could I do such a thing?? Maybe that&#8217;s what caused my supposed &#8216;health scare&#8217;" (detailed below). I couldn&#8217;t wait for him to finish so I could run and check and thankfully, no softcup causing that weird feeling. I know the cervix changes position constantly, and have felt the same feeling before, but I&#8217;ve just never paid attention as to what CD it was. It&#8217;s probably just normal cervix behavior and not a sign.

Btw, what time was it over there, when you posted about an hour ago?

*AFM,*

My medical group has a website where patients can log in and see all their health info and stats. I logged in yesterday morning and saw a new entry under my &#8220;Active Conditions&#8221;: Malignant cervical neoplasm. *WTF!!??? *I just had my pap smear done last week..so you know my mind was racing!! I called my dr office, of course they said they had to take a msg and wouldn&#8217;t give me any info, so I emailed my dr and breathlessly awaited her response. I was practically having panic attacks all day yesterday!!

Well, she responded last night at almost midnight (and I received her msg when I arrived to my office this morning). Not to worry-pap is negative, nothing wrong, it&#8217;s just a billing code that was a data entry error by her staff!! *OMG I was so relieved. *

So, I just paid a traffic ticket that I received in October. We were on our way to visit MIL to give her the good news in person that I was pg. DH and I were having such a great conversation, I was so distracted, DH&#8217;s car is so smooth you can&#8217;t even tell that you&#8217;re speeding. next thing I know, the California Highway Patrol was on my a** and pulled me over. Stupid stupid ticket. I was clocked at 85 mph in a 65mph zone. Court fees were $458, plus another $20 for traffic school. *OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!! *When I got the ticket, I tried not to be bummed about it, and just thought &#8220;Oh well, at least we&#8217;re on our way to deliver good news&#8221;. Now that I&#8217;ve paid it, it&#8217;s like rubbing salt in the wound, and brought up memories of that happy day, and my current reality. *IT JUST SUCKS. *Oh, and further irony! I am the most cautious, old lady driver you have ever met!! I truly am-even DH agrees with that statement. More ironic is that 16 mos before that ticket, I had another speeding ticket (clocked at 89 mph in a 65 mph zone). Another huge fine was paid then. Oh yah, some more irony, 1 year ago, I paid a ticket that was attributed to me in error, supposedly my car had run a red light, picture was taken by the red light cameras, by the time I got the letter in the mail, I had no chance to dispute it, was told to just pay it and apply to the court to get my refund. I just paid to avoid a warrant, stupid $386 ticket that didn&#8217;t even belong to me (it was confirmed that it wasn&#8217;t me, although I knew it from the start!). Have I gotten my money back? No, of course not, I&#8217;ve been trying since to get that money back, keep getting the run around, I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s ever going to happen.

So, to recap, in the last 18 mos, I&#8217;ve wasted $1244 on 3 stupid stupid tickets, one of which didn&#8217;t even belong to me!!

Rant over. Thanks for listening. I'm over the stupid tickets. Just paid it so I'm trying to be grateful that the fine is no longer hanging over my head. Today I&#8217;m having my CD21 progesterone blood test done..hope to have the results early next week. FX for good results!!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: hooray on finding Gracie! What does she think about the new cat? Such sad news about your vp's niece. I can't even imagine losing a baby that far along. I hope she will get her rainbow soon as well. Sorry you are still negative, but since you've gotten bfp's late before that just may be how your body works. Also, sometimes implantation takes a while and I don't think hCG is produced until that happens.

She hasn't really had a chance to get a feel for the new cat yet, Capone has been too busy following him around making him uncomfortable, lol. OH sent pics of them together today though, looks like they MIGHT be starting to get along better... FX. 

I'm hoping it's just a late implanter! I'm figuring since I o'd a day late I might get af a day late (have never had that happen but I suppose it's possible), but still no signs of it... so FX there too!



Jasmineivy said:


> Stef, sorry to hear you're in the same boat as me, hope we both get good news! so happy that you got your Gracie back, now you have three cats hehe! My heart goes out to the lady who lost her baby that is truly awful, no casket should be that small. Thanks for the valentines card too, what is everyone up to? OH is making a curry and well watch a film, not terribly exciting I know but we're happy in each others company no matter what we do! I bought Eva a huge teddy bear, she is after all the other love of my life!

I feel like a crazy cat lady! I know OH does, too, lol. Trying to give attention to all three last night was crazy! We've got the one who was missing for 8 1/2 days that we want to smother and love on who is exploring her new home for the first time, the one who's been with us the whole time and was starting to get used to getting all of the attention, then the one who has only been with us for a day and is still nervous and wanting a lot of attention to adjust to everything. It was cat crazy!

I'm not sure what we're doing, probably relaxing (I hope!). I do know OH is cooking dinner, he bought a huge steak the store had for V-day (huge because it's meant to be shared, even has a Happy Valentine's Day sticker on the package), so yay! Then I have a sexy outfit to play with (as long as af stays far far away!).



vegasbaby said:


> Tonight will be spent cleaning up the house for my in-laws visit tomorrow. We will be eating leftovers. Pretty boring v-day. I did dh a card and some chocolates and I bought a book for Charlotte (since she will get plenty of candy at school). Pretty slow at work today, hence all the posting on my part.
> 
> Jasmine: sanity is entirely overrated. There is no such thing as a sane woman trying to ttc. I believe some sort of animal instinct takes over and then with all these tests available the mad scientist in us all comes out. Whatever, it passes the time.

I've never really seen much excitement in Vday myself, I want love expressed to me every day, but I'll take the special treatment if I can get it, lol.

And I completely agree with sanity being overrated, especially when TTC. 



Meli_H said:


> *Stef,*
> 
> So glad Gracie is back!! Yay! :happydance: I think vegas makes a good point--you&#8217;ve gotten late bfp&#8217;s before so that may just be how your body works. Like you said, af is still late, and that&#8217;s not typical for you! *Stay positive !!!!! *:dust:
> 
> That is so so sad news about your vp&#8217;s niece&#8230;there but for the grace of God, go all of us...
> 
> Thanks so much for your Vday wishes and card. It&#8217;s beautiful! I need to learn how to do cool stuff like that.

I'm glad too! I about peed myself with excitement when I got the phone call. 

Yep, I'm hoping it's just going to be a late shower BFP! 

And yeah, I didn't know what to say about his niece... I never told them about my second mc (they knew about the first and were very understanding and caring) and it just made me sad. Poor woman.

I made it in Photoshop :) Looked up graphics for ideas and made it based on a card I saw. 

That totally sucks about your tickets, I hope you get the money back on that one that wasn't yours. I've never gotten a ticket myself (!) but my car is cursed (Seriously! Maybe I'll tell those stories some other time, lol) and a bunch of my friends have gotten tickets driving it.

Also, I'm glad that was a coding error! I would've been freaking out too!


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

"Cat crazy" made me lol! I could just picture last night's scene with all 3 kitties. I think we're all crazy, in between "cat craziness" and "ttc craziness" sigh..
thanks for the tip. I've gotta learn photoshop!


----------



## StefNJunk

I have a lot of crazy going on lately!

I used to (and still sometimes do) design websites so I've used Photoshop A LOT.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: no one wants to see the word malignant on their medical records. Thank goodness it was an error. Just what you needed with everything else that is going on! I'm interested in hearing the results of your 21 day labs. Let us know what they discover. Also, you've got me beat; I only went through 12 years of Catholic education.

Stef: I love Photoshop, too bad the program is so darn expensive!


----------



## Meli_H

Hey vegas,

So you can understand the joys of catholic school. In high school, I actually went to an all-girls school. It even has convent as part of the name lol!! Of course, I hated it growing up, and as an adult, I am not the most faithfully practicing Catholic, and I dont agree with all the church has done (pedophile cover-ups, etc), BUT I do appreciate the rituals, and church service. Theres something to be said about rituals. As an adult, I can totally appreciate the sacrifice my parents went through, to put myself and 2 brothers through catholic school.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I went to an all-girls high school too! DH went to the all-boys HS. There is a lot I don't like about the church, like the stuff you mentioned, but there is a lot of good there too.

Good news for me; today's OPK looked almost positive. Finally! Unlike the rest of you this means either no bd'ing or using protection. Not the Valentine's my dh would like, but that is just the way it is as I don't want to take the risk. Hope you all have a wonderful Valentine's evening.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am so happy Gracie is back!!! Thanks for the card!! It is more than dh got me!

Vegas, sorry no nookie on vday for you. Glad you got an almost positive though, hope it gets darker tomorrow and your temps confirm o soon.

Meli, Wow!! That is quite a sum of money! I am glad it was just an error that got figured out!! You should have told us! We wouldn't think you were a whiner!

Jasmine, ttc certainly turns me even crazier!! 

Hope you all are having a relaxing vday. All I got for valentine's day were three piles of cat throw up:sick:


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, yay for an almost positive opk!

Angel, aww that sucks! Does he need a swift kick in the butt from us? OH didn't get me anything really either, but that was the plan since he just got my engagement ring. He's also making me dinner and cleaned up a lot while I was at work today, so it's good :)

So it looks like I'm out this month. Think af is here. Very light bleeding but accompanied by some mild cramps and bad lower back pain :( Knowing I'm out this month has made me miserable this evening. Been down and grumpy


----------



## angel2010

Ah man Stef, I am really sorry. I know it doesn't help, but I know you will get it next month!


----------



## Middysquidge

Sorry Stef, that's rubbish, I hate the witch, if it makes you feel better I think she's on her way for me, just got a bfn on a cheapie and now a clear blue digital! 

Still have a high temp though, I think I might have ovulated later and missed it, boooo, I'm miserable too!

Congrats on the positive opk Vegas, don't worry I didn't get to bd anyway on valentines night, oh didn't seem interested surprise surprise! X


----------



## Middysquidge

Btw Meli isn't temp taking anxiety the worst, I wake up about 5 times early morning then worry that I've messed it up!


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

I dont know about you, but when I went to elementary school, about 75% of the teachers were nuns. I dont even think thats the case anymore in the U.S.

Yay for the pos opk! *Finally!* Im hope you have a great weekend with the in laws visiting :winkwink: !! I love having company, but dread it at the same time. I hate having to clean madly before they come, then cleaning again when they leave lol! DH has wanted to hire a maid for a few years now, but Ive resisted so far. First off, Im such a control freak!! I dont like the thought of someone being in my home, all up in my business (if they wanted to lol!). I feel like, we dont have a huge unmanageable home, its totally reasonable and doable for me/us to handle. As long as DH isnt ridiculously demanding about having a perfect, squeaky clean house each and every day, then were good! But if he ever changes, and starts being more demanding, welllllllllll then, Houston, weve got a problem. I think that I may change my mind if I ever have a baby, I may need some help then, but I doubt it. 

*Angel,*

So sorry DH didnt spoil you. Knowing how men think, he was prob thinking, Well, I got her pg, thats her Vday gift lol. MEN! Sigh..

*Jasmine and Stef,*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Im so sorry to hear that af is on her way/or will be soon. Stupid b*****!!

My heart hurts for you both! Im really upset--I was truly truly so convinced this month was it for both you guys!! What with all those symptoms, esp the leaking nipples, this is so unfair!!! This ttc crap freakin stinks!!! Now I'm feeling depressed along with you guys!! Lately, I've been looking back fondly at when I first ttc and got pg. I wasn't symptom spotting, I tested a day after af was due becuase I had forgotten, and wasnt even expecting anything! I WISH I COULD BE THE SAME PERSON THAT I WAS THEN. Ignorance is truly bliss.

*Jasmine,*I see on your chart that you also use opks with temping? How/why do you think you missed your o?

*AFM,*

Yesterday I went to do the progesterone blood test and the needle hurt so bad. Today the area around the pinprick is noticeably swollen and bruised. With all the blood tests Ive had to do these last few months, I cant remember any of them looking/hurting like this one. I guess thats what happens when youre the last patient right before closing time lol! 

so my v-day was ok, I picked up dinner from El Pollo Loco (our fav!). Nothing special, since DH has been spending lots of $ on the house stuff, we agreed to not buy each other gifts for Vday. His xmas gift to me was pretty extravagant--he bought me a dyson vacuum (which I asked for, btw, b4 someone thinks hes an a-hole for such a gift lol) so I have no problem laying off of spending more money. We didnt even BD last night, we were both so exhausted, fine with me lol! I think Ill stop and pick up a carrot cake (his fav) on the way home tonite and surprise him with a belated vday treat.

Today I am 8dpo, my cycle temps are still pretty much the same as last months temps, todays temp (98.40) is almost exactly the same as last months 8dpo (98.37). Oh well..


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, Which day do you think might be another possible o day, cd 16?

Meli, Glad your vday was good. I hope your progesterone test gives you some answers. As for hubs slacking, we promised each other we weren't going to do gifts. I was still secretly hoping for maybe a rose or card, or at least a "Happy Valentine's Day Hunny"! Can't be mad though, because I didn't do anything for him other than help Carter make a card with his footprints in the shape of a heart that said "I love you from the bottom of my heart to the tips of my toes".


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Jasmine, Which day do you think might be another possible o day, cd 16?
> 
> Meli, Glad your vday was good. I hope your progesterone test gives you some answers. As for hubs slacking, we promised each other we weren't going to do gifts. I was still secretly hoping for maybe a rose or card, or at least a "Happy Valentine's Day Hunny"! Can't be mad though, because I didn't do anything for him other than help Carter make a card with his footprints in the shape of a heart that said "I love you from the bottom of my heart to the tips of my toes".

*Angel,*

IKR! I can't wait to get the results. I hope my dr gets back to me by Tues, Weds at the absolute latest!!!
I love the card you helped Carter make, it sounds beautiful!!


----------



## angel2010

They just called with my numbers!!!! Last time my hcg was either 31 or 37, it is 94 now! I thought my progesterone was 19something last time, but it was actually 15something. Now it is 18! Everything looks great! I go back for more bloods Monday. I hope that is the last time for a while though. Giving bloods isn't going to prevent miscarriage. And while the reassurance is good, it is kind of a hassle to be going in all the time. In case you all don't know, I babysit full time another little boy 6 months younger than Carter. So anyway, I have to see if Jeff can stay with the boys, or like Monday, drag them both in with me.:wacko: 
How crazy is it that I was more excited to tell you all the news than my own husband!?!

Also, am I the only one that doesn't listen to decimals or change? It's like I hear the first number and tune the rest out.:wacko:

And I think I am okay with adding the:bfp:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Meli, 
I feel like I missed my o because cd13 was a made up temp so I can't be certain it wasn't cd12 and we did no bd whatsoever until cd13 so at best only the day of o if we were lucky, if I disregard cd13 it gives me a o day of cd18, I doubt that though cos it doesn't match the opks and they were the smiley face ones, it's very frustrating as I can't be sure of any of my days but I think I'm ending 12dpo now, ff predicts af for tomorrow based on previous cycles and I have the familiar jelly legs of af but I still seem to be in denial, I've been so tired today, just like pregnancy tired but hey that's wishful thinking for you x


----------



## Middysquidge

angel that is absolutely fantastic, I'm sooo happy for you and loved the fact your more excited to tell us hehe! I'll go ahead and add our second JAB BFP, yaaayyyyyy x

Oh I'm not sure about cd16 as I had that dip on cd18, your guess is as good as mine x


----------



## Middysquidge

Check out my siggy angel, hehe x


----------



## angel2010

Well lets hope there were some strong swimmers in there that could have lasted a couple days!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel*

That&#8217;s awesome news! :happydance::happydance:


I just changed my siggy and added your BFP!


*Jasmine,*

Oh, now that makes sense to me now about possibly missing the o. Big :hug:

are you going to see your dr about your milky nips??


oh, and I removed twilightgeek and Megan1986 from my siggy. I can&#8217;t remember the last time any of them joined in our crazy chatter. I hope nobody think's it's rude? I guess I can just add them back if they ever decide to join us lol!


----------



## Middysquidge

If af comes I definitely will, i think it's pretty odd! X


----------



## angel2010

I deleted them about a week ago, so no I don't think it is rude.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: your numbers l


----------



## vegasbaby

Let me try this again (stupid phone)!

Angel: your numbers look great. Do you already know what your due date is?

Stef: Sorry about AF :( Next month it will happen (or it could still happen in February just like your mom predicted).

I'll address everyone else when I get home. Of course my in-laws are here now so it may be tomorrow.


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> If af comes I definitely will, i think it's pretty odd! X

Well, FX that you *dont* need to see your dr!! :winkwink:


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> I deleted them about a week ago, so no I don't think it is rude.

really? I didnt even notice. i guess great minds DO think alike :winkwink:


----------



## angel2010

It should be October 25th or 26th.


----------



## Middysquidge

Fx indeed, stay away witch! I've taken them off too, your right it felt weird routing for them when we've not really spoken to them, hope the leaky nipple didnt scare them off!


----------



## Middysquidge

Angel, you might have a Halloween bean!


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Fx indeed, stay away witch! I've taken them off too, your right it felt weird routing for them when we've not really spoken to them, hope the leaky nipple didnt scare them off!

omg you are too funny!!! I love how you even though you may not be in the best of moods, but your're still witty and funny !:hugs:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

angel2010 said:


> It should be October 25th or 26th.

October 25th is a great day! :) its my oldest daughters bday :)


----------



## Middysquidge

Haha cheers Meli! Still no af here, really felt like it was coming last night but it didn't high temp too, took a couple of cheapie tests, I think one showed a very faint bfp but I don't trust it as did another with water and that had an evap! I'm gonna carry on waiting it out although it's killing me! 

The only thing I can think of if I'm not pg is that I od much later than I though so period isn't even due for a few days but I doubt the smiley opks would be that far off!

Very confused and frustrated just wish I knew either way now! 

Hope everyone else is well x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

sorry for all the typos on my phone x


----------



## angel2010

I can certainly see why you are so frustrated! I just looked at your temps and they still look good.:shrug: Hope something happens soon!


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Haha cheers Meli! Still no af here, really felt like it was coming last night but it didn't high temp too, took a couple of cheapie tests, I think one showed a very faint bfp but I don't trust it as did another with water and that had an evap! I'm gonna carry on waiting it out although it's killing me!
> 
> The only thing I can think of if I'm not pg is that I od much later than I though so period isn't even due for a few days but I doubt the smiley opks would be that far off!
> 
> Very confused and frustrated just wish I knew either way now!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well x x x

jasmine,

*FX FX FX FX!!!*:dust::dust::

test again later on!!!

My mood has changed from depressed, back to excited!!!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Wow! I have a lot of catching up to do! I have just read everything and hope I don't forget anything I wanted to comment on since I had to start reading at page 18! lol! 

I did see the leaky nipple post a while ago before it was deleted but didn't have the time to comment. I would go in and get your patuatery gland levels checked (I know I spelt it wrong). I had that before and got it tested because my mom has a benine tumor in hers... that gland is located at the base of your brain... mine didn't show anything. Everything was normal but it was still good to go and get it checked out....

Angel!!!! That is so exciting!!!!! Congrats!!!!

That is AMAZING you guys got your kitty back!!!! Crazy having 3 now though!!! My one can drive me crazy she is such an attention *****! Oh boy and she is very voicetress! lol... she is always meowing rather it is because she is wanting attention, she is happy, not happy, wanting something... all the time she is talking to us lol

I think it is jasmine and stef??? I hope your faint lines get darker!!!! FX for BFPs!!!!

I think that was everything... hopefully....

AFM- had my appt on wedn. was a little different. I denied that pap... where I just had one I dont need another... I have had 2 in the last 5 months and not because of any abnormalities... just becuase they wanted to.... the person I seen wasn't very happy with me denying it... she said she still had to do it to test for std's but I still told her no it is just me and my dh and she still tried to push for it but where I cramped all night after the last one they did with the last pregnancy I am refusing it... it was so bad I huddled in a ball and cried... it was like labor pains... so then after kind of argueing about it she said if you gave a urine sample today we can test for std's through that.... so that is what we settled for... 

I have been extremely busy with work. Yesterday we had our monthly family date night :) It was a lot of fun! We celebrated a late vday and my bday early :) We went up to Seattle to the Seattle Metropolotain Police Museum, Pike Place Market, then drove down to Olympia/Lacey to Panora Breads for dinner (if you have one in your area I suggest you eating there :) ) then we went and seen Safe Harbor! It was a lot of fun! We left the house at 10 am and didn't get back til after 11 pm!!!! So much fun!

I am still feeling pretty sick... they gave me something for it but it seems to just make it worse.... UUUGgghhhh hopefully this symptom ends soon!!!!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Oh ya! I remember I wanted to say something to Meli!!! OMGoodness! I can't believe the ticket prices! Hopefully they can refund you soon for that one!!!! I have been pulled over by one deputy and 3 troopers luckly no ticket... but they have all been in my area and they all know my dh... he gets a lot of crap becuase of me... I think 4/5 times I have been pulled over was a bunch of bs though!!!! Lets just say one of them was I was on my way to work on a wedn night (worked fred meyer freight nights so I started at midnight and it was in tumwater so an hour away... I left my house at 11 on those nights) I was driving down my road, slightly wet... it had rained a little earlier in the day but has almost dried all the way... it was dark (we do have deer in the area), only going 6 over (which normally everyone goes 10-15 over), I see this trooper go by me, watched in my mirror and sure enough he flipped a u turn... then he gets up on me and turns on his lights... all I am thinking is you have got to be kidding me! He gets up to my car and starts asking me where I am going at this time... I say I am going to work ( I am in my uniform), he said there is no fred meyer open at this time of night. I said I know we do frieght at night. We have a load coming into my department tonight and we have to stock the shelves... once he realized he has no where else he could go with that he changes it to you know it is dark, the road is wet and there are a lot of deer out here... and I said yes, I am aware of that... then he goes I noticed a bear sticker on your car... where did you get it? I said my husband. According to my husband I am not aloud to just come out and say how I got it.... he then goes how did your husband get it and I say his work... he goes whats his name so I told him... he then states to me that I am going to give him a bad name if I don't start talking... so I said where he works and how exactly he got it. and then he tells me have a nice night... he didn't even go back and run my name or check any of my papers... he just kept quizzing me on everything...it was so wierd... my husband said that guy is an ass and people from his agency doesn't like him or his ways of doing things. luckly no tickets but some stupid bs....


----------



## angel2010

I am feeling a little emotional today. You guys remember that my sil is pregnant, she is due two weeks before I was? I am pregnant again, I should be over the moon and I am, but I can't help but still get angry at her statuses. I hide each one that pops up so that I don't have to see it again. I still feel so angry with her for still being pregnant. And always think "that should be my baby!!!!!".


----------



## angel2010

Sweetmomma, What a jerk for a cop. I guess I missed that, you oh is in law enforcement? Wow, yesterday's family date sounds like it was tons of fun!! I am glad you all enjoyed yourselves. I also can't blame you for denying the pap, if they try to give me one, I will decline it too. I had one done last August with the same dr, so I don't see any reason to do one during pregnancy when it is not necessary.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Angel I understand what you are meaning completely! Two of my close friends were due just after me and when they went into there ultrasounds I was so jealous and was thinking that should be me.... 
Yes my dh is a deputy... I am not sure what oh means... I know something hubby.... 
Yesterday was so much fun. Really long day and am really regretting it today lol got really sick last night and still feeling really yucky today... Safe harbor was a really good movie!


----------



## angel2010

I am glad you enjoyed the movie, but sorry you are feeling yucky. OH means other half.


----------



## angel2010

So what do you all think of this situation: 
a teenage couple (the mom 19) get pregnant and give the baby up for adoption, then 5 months later they decide they want a baby and are trying. 


I can't imagine how awful it would feel for the child they gave up if they ever looked for their parents only to find out that only 5 months after they weren't ready to have him/her they tried for another one. Anyway, that was in a thread I read today and it got me thinking.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Angel- that's sad in my eyes and you are right, that poor child... Hopefully it was adopted to an amazing family and they will all be extremely blessed to have eachother... As for the mom and dad maybe they realized they made a mistake but wasn't going to take the child away from the parents it knows??? Maybe they are trying to fill a void... Who knows but it is sad... Hopefully it doesn't result in an unhealthy pregnancy/childhood for that little one...


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello guys,

I'm still hanging on in here but feeling very miserable :( No jokes today!

Sweetmomma, really glad you had a fun celebration for V day and your birthday and I hope your sickness subsides soon! I will get my nipple checked out if I come on this week, thanks for letting me know about that, best to be safe than sorry.

Angel, my sister had a baby like a week after I had my miscarriage and for a while I couldn't stop calling him Flynn which was what I was gonna call my angel! I was told I was going to have a boy by two different psychics (I do think I will but obviously just not that time) and I always felt like he was meant to be my baby boy but she is my sister so it's different and I love little MAXIMUS to pieces, of course I am jealous though! Sorry to hear you are feeling emotional about it, it's not supposed to be easy or simple I guess but you can at least focus on your new bean!

I'm practically going mental over here, no af as of yet and a few more faint bfps on cheapies but I don't trust them as they're not dark enough although some of them are coming up well within the time limit! yes, some I've done a fair few!) 

I've been messing about with my temps and have decided to disregard the cd13 temp which was a made up one and it has now moved my 'o' date to cd18, this does not match up with my opks but the only thing I can think is that my body geared up to ovulate from cd13 and then did not until cd18 as I was still getting cheapie opk positives for a few days after the smileys went negative but at the time I didn't really pay attention! 

So I am now thinking that instead of being 15dpo I am actually 10dpo, what do you guys think? Please help me! If I did ovulate on cd 18, I only had sex cd13, 14 and 15 what do think my chances are? I'm still getting milk leaking, cramping, hungry, very wet cm, backache, lightheaded, breathless but this could mean nothing! Please somebody try and shed some light for me, any opinions welcome! Oh my temps crashed a bit yesterday but still above the cover line and went up a tiny bit more this morning! My lp is normally 12 days max.

Another possibility - chemical pregnancy?

Hope everyone else is well, Stef, hope you're okay lovely and settling into your new house and getting ready for ttc again next month! I'm doing SMEP next month when af finally arrives! Meli, any symptoms? Vegas - you okay? x x x

*UPDATE* 2pm - spotting has started, at least something is happening more than likely af as have been cramping badly all morning! :( Sorry for the above ramble just thought I'd leave it on anyway x


----------



## jennc

I almost have too much to catch up on since I haven't been on in soo very long! I have not been doing all that great mentally. I think it is just like everything that was going good in my life took a huge nosedive and I'm having some difficulty dealing with it. I have just been wanting to sleep. But I am trying to make some changes. The biggest one, I have started a diet and exercise routine. I have not had solid foods for a week and over the past week every muscle I have has been sore! The upside is that I have lost 6 pounds even after adding muscle. I have lost 2 inches from my upper body, 1 from lower, 1 from thighs, and half inch from arms. I also picked up some work cleaning for the dentist office below our apartment. Once I decide what school I will be going to for nursing, we will figure out where we are going to live and be able to start looking before I start school probably in July. We are still ttc but I really think we missed it for this month:sad1:. Maybe next month. I have been spending this month trying to get myself together health wise. The doctor ran some tests on my thyroid which he thinks may be the cause of my severe cramping during af. He also checked some other stuff and I have been getting my teeth fixed and my eyes checked. I just haven't been very sociable lately. I went through this when my dad died too. It took me a good five years to pull out of it then. I hope this time is not as long. My cousin has recently announced that his wife is pregnant and already she is further along than I got. :cry: I've basically been throwing myself a pity party, party of one lol Now that I have posted, I can go back and read the twenty something pages of posts since I was last on!


----------



## jennc

Son of a *&^$%! I was just typing responses for like 15 minutes and accidentally closed my window. I give up on catching up. I had gotten to post #133 and had to stop because all you guys were making me hungry and I can't eat for another week. Then that happened GRRRRRR. Now I'm a little frustrated so I'm going to get off for now. Hopefully I will catch up soon.


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, but it sounds like you had a nice weekend.

Angel: that is so sad about the couple wanting to have another child after giving one up. I'm sure their older child is in a very loving home, so I'm not going to feel bad for him/her.

Jasmine: so sorry the witch seems to have gotten you, I really thought this was your month. I understand the disappointment every AF brings and nothing but a BFP will make any difference. Hugs 

Jenn: nice to hear from you! Congrats on the diet, you sound like you are very committed. Sorry you are still feeling down, but it is completely natural. We're here for you!

Meli/Stef: hi!

I spent the weekend celebrating Charlotte's b-day. We had a ton of fun, but it made me a bit sad knowing hers is the only birthday we will be celebrating this year. I believe I O'd on Friday so that is good. I also went in for my monthly blood draw and there is no hCG in my blood, so that is good news (ironically). Counting down the months until I can ttc again. Roll on April!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Jennc, good to hear from you, ohh that's so annoying when you lose a huge message like that! I literally get fuming! Aww, hunny, I understand how you feel I am very uch an introvert when it comes to dealing with stuff and grieving! There is light at the end of the tunnel I promise you! You will be a mummy very soon and it looks like you know what you need to do in order to get yourself healthy and strong again! Try not to lose hope x 

Hey Vegas, I'm glad Charlotte has had a lovely birthday! I too get sad the further along time goes the bigger the age gap for our girls to have siblings! I really hope we can get our bfps before June when the angels due dates would have been! Do you have any kind of plan of attack for April? AF got me today, so I am planning on preseed and the SMEP plan for next month, looking back at my charts it seems we are missing the ovulation day ever so slightly either way as we're only having sex, a couple of times rather than staggering it so I reckon the SMEP is a good place to start plus I'm also very excited to be doing the actual baby making, I'm gonna have fun next month! My ovulation date is all over the place, it ranges from 13 to 21, crazy! Hey, it's great news about your bloods and that you have ovulated!

So as I said, witch got me today, woooooo I mean boooooo, bad witch but I hated that limbo land so at least something has happened! Pretty horrible cramps but one thing I'm worried about is still how light my periods are, is anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli_H said:


> *vegas,*
> *Jasmine and Stef,*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Im so sorry to hear that af is on her way/or will be soon. Stupid b*****!!
> 
> My heart hurts for you both! Im really upset--I was truly truly so convinced this month was it for both you guys!! What with all those symptoms, esp the leaking nipples, this is so unfair!!! This ttc crap freakin stinks!!! Now I'm feeling depressed along with you guys!! Lately, I've been looking back fondly at when I first ttc and got pg. I wasn't symptom spotting, I tested a day after af was due becuase I had forgotten, and wasnt even expecting anything! I WISH I COULD BE THE SAME PERSON THAT I WAS THEN. Ignorance is truly bliss.

Oh how I wish I could go back to the pre-crazy ttc lady I was back then! No desperately waiting for af to end and o to come then BDing purposely for o then obsessing for 2 weeks... husfdhfuisdhui!




angel2010 said:


> They just called with my numbers!!!! Last time my hcg was either 31 or 37, it is 94 now! I thought my progesterone was 19something last time, but it was actually 15something. Now it is 18! Everything looks great! I go back for more bloods Monday. I hope that is the last time for a while though. Giving bloods isn't going to prevent miscarriage. And while the reassurance is good, it is kind of a hassle to be going in all the time. In case you all don't know, I babysit full time another little boy 6 months younger than Carter. So anyway, I have to see if Jeff can stay with the boys, or like Monday, drag them both in with me.:wacko:
> How crazy is it that I was more excited to tell you all the news than my own husband!?!
> 
> Also, am I the only one that doesn't listen to decimals or change? It's like I hear the first number and tune the rest out.:wacko:
> 
> And I think I am okay with adding the:bfp:

Yay!!! Added to my sig!



vegasbaby said:


> L
> Stef: Sorry about AF :( Next month it will happen (or it could still happen in February just like your mom predicted).

She was saying I was going to have a BFP in Feb, but let's hope you're right anyway! :) I should o on the 28th.



sweetmommaof2 said:


> That is AMAZING you guys got your kitty back!!!! Crazy having 3 now though!!! My one can drive me crazy she is such an attention *****! Oh boy and she is very voicetress! lol... she is always meowing rather it is because she is wanting attention, she is happy, not happy, wanting something... all the time she is talking to us lol

Our new one and Capone are talkers, too. And LOUD talkers. ALL the time, ALL night long. Gracie, the one who ran away that we just got back, has a super quiet meow. 



> AFM- had my appt on wedn. was a little different. I denied that pap... where I just had one I dont need another... I have had 2 in the last 5 months and not because of any abnormalities... just becuase they wanted to.... the person I seen wasn't very happy with me denying it... she said she still had to do it to test for std's but I still told her no it is just me and my dh and she still tried to push for it but where I cramped all night after the last one they did with the last pregnancy I am refusing it... it was so bad I huddled in a ball and cried... it was like labor pains... so then after kind of argueing about it she said if you gave a urine sample today we can test for std's through that.... so that is what we settled for...

I don't blame you for denying it. You would think she would have offered the urine option right away rather than arguing with you about it!



Jasmineivy said:


> Hope everyone else is well, Stef, hope you're okay lovely and settling into your new house and getting ready for ttc again next month! I'm doing SMEP next month when af finally arrives! Meli, any symptoms? Vegas - you okay? x x x
> 
> *UPDATE* 2pm - spotting has started, at least something is happening more than likely af as have been cramping badly all morning! :( Sorry for the above ramble just thought I'd leave it on anyway x

Nooooooo :( That makes me sad, I was hoping for your BFP!

We're settling ok, still have a ton of unpacking to do. And we're MUCH lower on money than we had expected, not sure where it all went. :shrug:



vegasbaby said:


> Meli/Stef: hi!
> 
> I spent the weekend celebrating Charlotte's b-day. We had a ton of fun, but it made me a bit sad knowing hers is the only birthday we will be celebrating this year. I believe I O'd on Friday so that is good. I also went in for my monthly blood draw and there is no hCG in my blood, so that is good news (ironically). Counting down the months until I can ttc again. Roll on April!

Hi! :)

April is close! 

AFM, still looking for another job. Already hating 2 hours of driving a day. Anyone know any legit work from home stuff or want to hire me to be your virtual assistant? Lol.

Also, I think I have a staph infection. :growlmad: I had a bug bite on my leg that I thought was a spider bite because it had the raw look I get from them. It seemed to be ok so I didn't go to a doc, but now I have a funky rash, super itchy bumps showing up. I thought it was from switching laundry detergents at first. The majority of them are on my legs, which is where the bite is, but there are some showing up elsewhere including my arms and some on my back. The itch was SO intense last night that I thought I was going to cry because it was so frustrating. I'm going to a walk in today to hopefully get it taken care of... 

So our money issues may cause ttc to be put on hold even if I don't want it to. We had everything planned out to where we'd be good after everything being done for the house. Apparently we calculated wrong... like way wrong. We'll be ok if we're super careful, but we have no extra for anything. I'm losing my hopes for a 2013 baby :(


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmineivy said:


> Hey Jennc, good to hear from you, ohh that's so annoying when you lose a huge message like that! I literally get fuming! Aww, hunny, I understand how you feel I am very uch an introvert when it comes to dealing with stuff and grieving! There is light at the end of the tunnel I promise you! You will be a mummy very soon and it looks like you know what you need to do in order to get yourself healthy and strong again! Try not to lose hope x
> 
> Hey Vegas, I'm glad Charlotte has had a lovely birthday! I too get sad the further along time goes the bigger the age gap for our girls to have siblings! I really hope we can get our bfps before June when the angels due dates would have been! Do you have any kind of plan of attack for April? AF got me today, so I am planning on preseed and the SMEP plan for next month, looking back at my charts it seems we are missing the ovulation day ever so slightly either way as we're only having sex, a couple of times rather than staggering it so I reckon the SMEP is a good place to start plus I'm also very excited to be doing the actual baby making, I'm gonna have fun next month! My ovulation date is all over the place, it ranges from 13 to 21, crazy! Hey, it's great news about your bloods and that you have ovulated!
> 
> So as I said, witch got me today, woooooo I mean boooooo, bad witch but I hated that limbo land so at least something has happened! Pretty horrible cramps but one thing I'm worried about is still how light my periods are, is anyone else having the same issue?

Booooo. My first after mc was light, second was HEAVY the entire time, this one has been pretty heavy but tapered off a lot quicker. I'm sure after a break from it today it'll come back again like it always does (way to mess with me, af witch!).


----------



## StefNJunk

Sorry for message bombing on here but I know you ladies all understand a lot others don't...

I've been feeling really down lately. OH even noticed it. We have a new house, a new cat, found our other cat, recently engaged, beautiful engagement ring, a lot of good going on. I've just been really... bleh. I'm frustrated with my body, it's always throwing stupid shit (pardon my language) at me. Recurring BV since I met OH (my body doesn't agree with his swimmers throwing off the pH) that I try to deal with without antibiotics because those give me yeast infections (so there's that, too). The last one I got I took the antibiotics because it was from the mc and I didn't want it to develop into a uterine infection, antibiotics gave me the worst yeast infection I've ever had. And that was a second dose of antibiotics after ones for a UTI. All that plus the 2 mc's. And now the rash, whatever it may be. I just can't win with my body!

This last month we BD'd EXACTLY at the right times. The last two times we did, we got pregnant. Easy peasy. This time, nothing. Sounds crazy, I know, but I just can't help to worry since it was so easy the last two times. 

husdifhusigfysgfuyds. That is all.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: maybe the rash is stress induced. Try taking a benydryl before going to bed and put some hydrocortisone cream on it and perhaps some tea tree oil (it kills the infection if there is any). As for the yeast infections, I get those too. Try taking a probiotic vitamin or eating yogurt every day. Also I find it helps when I wash up after bd. Not great for ttc, but helps prevent infections. I think you will get pg once you are a little more settled into the new house. Between moving, the job stuff, losing and finding Gracie, etc., your body and mind had too much going on to conceive. It will happen!


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

So nice to hear from you! Sounds like you had a great weekend with the family, sorry to hear you are still feeling so sick!!

I think you made the right decision to deny the pap. Why risk it!! the nurse should have been the first to understand that!

I have a Panera by me, but have never been. I have to check it out!

Lucky for you getting breaks on your tickets. I couldnt even try to attempt to *flirt* my way out of it since DH was with me both times! 

*Angel,*

Sorry to hear that youre still feeling emotional. Thats totally normalI feel that way, and I dont even have anyone close to me thats pg (just found out one cousin is pg, but Im not close to her and only see her like once a year). For crying out loud-I get emotional when I hear another celebrity is pg (like theyre doing it to spite me, huh). I think (hope) thats totally normal, if not, it might mean Im turning into a bitter betty!

*Jasmine,*

So sorry to hear of stupid AF coming. It sounds like you had a chemical. I know that no words I can say will make you feel better, only a bfp will make things better. It will happen soon!! It has to! SMEP sounds like a good plan, I think I will try that next month (at least for the 4-5 days before o and couple days after-IDK if I can commit to BD'd every other day for a whole month lol)!

I dont know how you dealt with your sister having a baby a week after your mc. Wowyou are so strong!!! I dont think I could have dealt with such a thing.

My periods have been lighter than usual since my mc. I still dont know if thats a good thing, or bad thing! I hope the results of my progesterone test will shed some light on this.

*Jennc,*

Wow, it sounds like youre seriously making positive changes! Im impressed! You said you havent eaten solid foods in 1 week? What diet are u doing? Liquids only?? Crazy~! There is no way in heck I could last on only liquids. Youve obviously got some willpower, can u pls send some my way???!

Im sorry youre going through some issues right now. I understand that you went through the same type of behavior when you lost your father, but at least now, having gone through it before, you can now recognize it, and get help sooner rather than later. Stay strong, fight through it, and stay positive!!

*Vegas,*

Sounds like you guys had a great weekend! I can imagine the bittersweet feeling about this being the only bday for this year, but April will be here before you know it. That you finally od is awesome, and even MORE awesome are your blood draw results!

*Stef,*

Scary stuff about the possible staph infection! Cant mess around with that stuff. I hope they gave u some super strong meds to take care of that!

Sorry to hear about the budget issues. I know its hard! 

You are right that you have so much going well for you, except, well, your bfp. I think vegas makes a legit point. Maybe you just had too much going on right now to get pg, too many stressors and changes. I know we would all rather our rainbows happen when the timing is best for our bodies to best support them, so they can have the best chance possible to be healthy. Im sure you agree. Still doesnt make it any easier, because we want them NOW!

I feel for you and your commute! If taking the train wasnt an option for me, Id be in your same shoes!! 

Btw, what does husdifhusigfysgfuyds mean? I googled it but nothing came up

*AFM,*

I have no symptoms at all. My back has been hurting here and there, but not a cramping type pain, just a sore type of pain. We had a busy weekend moving things around (had plantation shutters installed on Sat), vacuuming, sweeping and mopping. I literally was moving nonstop from morning to night on Sat & Sun and those chores will mess with my back, so Im not reading much into that at all. Today we had off of work (Presidents day, I think?) so I just relaxed most of the day, at one point we (DH, myself, and our neighbor) went to check out a few tile stores and then went out to lunch.
My appetite has slightly changed, Im less hungry now than I usually am around dinnertime, not by a huge amount, just enough for me to notice, which tells me its all in my head. Also havent been craving desserts/sweets, which is so unlike me cuz I have a huge sweet tooth, but I'm trying hard not to fall into the trap of thinking I'm pg when Im not, because I've had huge let downs before, as we all have....

*IF *my temps stay up tomorrow, I *may* allow myself a glimmer of hope, but I'm sure my temps will start falling tomorrow 11dpo, like they did last month, and then af will follow 2 days later...


----------



## sweetmommaof2

I know in my area as long as you say sorry and so on and listen to their lecture they typically let you off with a warning.... oh is a deputy and most of them know him so I got off with a warning... Like I said though a lot of them were late at night so they were bored... Not really anything legit that they would have pulled me over for in the day.... Only one I would have understood completely understood and the trooper wasn't even from this area (we live by the state patrol academy so we get them from around the state doing their training and they can still pull anyone over....) 
I am praying with this pregnancy the morning sickness doesn't last the whole pregnancy like it did with #2.... #1 it was 7 months!!! 
Fyi.... I do read all the comments I just don't always respond... Typically too tired... Lol just wanted you all to know even if I am not commenting on everything doesn't mean I am not following what you all say... Night all! Hugs


----------



## Middysquidge

Morning guys, witch is here in full flow for me now, massive temp drop this morning too! It's fine, I'm just looking forward to next month now, I am not letting it get away!

The good thing is I seem to be having a normal period now and last month was a 27 day cycle which is what it was always before the mc, I think my body is now telling me it is ready to try again and I can't wait! I want to get some preseed but it's soo expensive!

We're going to be doing the SMEP plan around moving house, which funnily enough is what happened when we conceived Eva, the exact same month, we moved house, we were dtd around packing boxes and we caught! If I catch next month, it will be the same star sign as Eva and the angel (when it was actually born) and it will be due like 2 days different to the date the angel was born, wouldn't that be weird if I had 3 little Sagittarius babies! I'm feeling very good about next month, I also know that it would be typical for both our children to have birthdays right before Christmas! Btw, I'm also annoyed with that psychic for saying I would catch in January and I'm not going again, harump.


Meli, I'm REALLY excited about your really high temp yesterday, look how high it went, wowsers, sorry I can't help it that's a big climb, I've a sneaky feeling you won't be needing SMEP plan next month, fx! Oh in case you do, you don't need to dtd every other day all month just start from cd8 until you get a positive opk, then three days in a row, miss a day then one last time! Trust me, we would never be able to do it every other day all month! Okay, I'm stalking your chart now, I'm really thinking this could be it!

Stef, I feel exactly the same hunny, the both other times I got pregnant I caught first time and I knew at the time I was lucky and that perhaps it was a bit too good to me true but you can't help feeling cheated by your body. I think it's obviously ttc that's getting you down, it's almost like until that happens we can't be happy about anything at all! I hope you don't have to put it on hold but obviously you need to do what's best for you! If it makes you feel any better, we have no money at all, no savings, rented house, rubbish car, no family support but it doesn't change the love we feel for our little girl, she's our world. We had even less when we had her, one bedroom rented flat etc etc, people have had children in slums and caves really all they need is love! 

Have a good day everyone, I still think it's funny that you're all still in bed! x


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: maybe the rash is stress induced. Try taking a benydryl before going to bed and put some hydrocortisone cream on it and perhaps some tea tree oil (it kills the infection if there is any). As for the yeast infections, I get those too. Try taking a probiotic vitamin or eating yogurt every day. Also I find it helps when I wash up after bd. Not great for ttc, but helps prevent infections. I think you will get pg once you are a little more settled into the new house. Between moving, the job stuff, losing and finding Gracie, etc., your body and mind had too much going on to conceive. It will happen!

I tried responding last night on my phone, it crashed and I lost my whole message so I gave up! I ended up getting some tea tree oil to try it and save the walk in fee, it seems to be working! I washed with antibacterial soap, air dried, cleaned the spots with peroxide, air dried again, then used the tea tree oil. The original bite finally looks like it's drying up and the other marks were less itchy last night. I took one benadryl before bed, and it worked like a charm! Thank you for suggesting tea tree oil :)

I actually do take a probiotic - femdophilus. It seemed to be working great until we started bd'ing more around o time. I've been slacking on taking it during the move... have to start up again before af ends!

I hope you're right about the problem being all the stressors! I know it's crazy to worry so early, it was just so easy the last two times!



Meli_H said:


> I have a Panera by me, but have never been. I have to check it out!

They're yum! A little pricey, but good. I love their chicken cobb salad, no cheese. The frontega chicken sandwich is really good, too.



Meli_H said:


> *Stef,*
> 
> Scary stuff about the possible staph infection! Cant mess around with that stuff. I hope they gave u some super strong meds to take care of that!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the budget issues. I know its hard!
> 
> You are right that you have so much going well for you, except, well, your bfp. I think vegas makes a legit point. Maybe you just had too much going on right now to get pg, too many stressors and changes. I know we would all rather our rainbows happen when the timing is best for our bodies to best support them, so they can have the best chance possible to be healthy. Im sure you agree. Still doesnt make it any easier, because we want them NOW!
> 
> I feel for you and your commute! If taking the train wasnt an option for me, Id be in your same shoes!!
> 
> Btw, what does husdifhusigfysgfuyds mean? I googled it but nothing came up

I didn't end up going to the walk in, decided to try what vegas suggested, at least for a day, to save the walk in fees. It seems to be working, so as long as things don't start getting worse, I'm going to keep that up. If things get worse at all, then I'll go see someone about it. I just HATE taking antibiotics... always messes with my body, and I've taken SOOO many since the mc because of all the problems it caused. 

You're right, I do want the timing to be right so everything goes well! I'm just seriously impatient... I want the timing to be right now! If nothing else, ttc is definitely trying to teach me patience.

I've been a huge slacker with work since moving because of the drive... did ok last week because OH was home to motivate me to get moving... but I took Friday off, was late to work yesterday, slept in and came in late today... they don't care because I chose my own schedule, as long as I do my hours it doesn't so much matter when they're done, but doing it often is going to look bad! I haven't even told them we've moved yet :wacko:

Lol, that was just me being frustrated and hitting the keys on the keyboard. No real meaning!



Meli_H said:


> *AFM,*
> 
> I have no symptoms at all. My back has been hurting here and there, but not a cramping type pain, just a sore type of pain. We had a busy weekend moving things around (had plantation shutters installed on Sat), vacuuming, sweeping and mopping. I literally was moving nonstop from morning to night on Sat & Sun and those chores will mess with my back, so Im not reading much into that at all. Today we had off of work (Presidents day, I think?) so I just relaxed most of the day, at one point we (DH, myself, and our neighbor) went to check out a few tile stores and then went out to lunch.
> My appetite has slightly changed, Im less hungry now than I usually am around dinnertime, not by a huge amount, just enough for me to notice, which tells me its all in my head. Also havent been craving desserts/sweets, which is so unlike me cuz I have a huge sweet tooth, but I'm trying hard not to fall into the trap of thinking I'm pg when Im not, because I've had huge let downs before, as we all have....
> 
> *IF *my temps stay up tomorrow, I *may* allow myself a glimmer of hope, but I'm sure my temps will start falling tomorrow 11dpo, like they did last month, and then af will follow 2 days later...

I know the feeling of not wanting to get your hopes up too much, but I sure have my hopes up for you! If not this month, next month!



Jasmineivy said:


> Morning guys, witch is here in full flow for me now, massive temp drop this morning too! It's fine, I'm just looking forward to next month now, I am not letting it get away!
> 
> The good thing is I seem to be having a normal period now and last month was a 27 day cycle which is what it was always before the mc, I think my body is now telling me it is ready to try again and I can't wait! I want to get some preseed but it's soo expensive!

I hope it's your body's way of saying it's ready for next month! That would explain why it didn't happen this month :)



Jasmineivy said:


> Stef, I feel exactly the same hunny, the both other times I got pregnant I caught first time and I knew at the time I was lucky and that perhaps it was a bit too good to me true but you can't help feeling cheated by your body. I think it's obviously ttc that's getting you down, it's almost like until that happens we can't be happy about anything at all! I hope you don't have to put it on hold but obviously you need to do what's best for you! If it makes you feel any better, we have no money at all, no savings, rented house, rubbish car, no family support but it doesn't change the love we feel for our little girl, she's our world. We had even less when we had her, one bedroom rented flat etc etc, people have had children in slums and caves really all they need is love!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, I still think it's funny that you're all still in bed! x

I just feel like I'm not going to be excited about all the good until I'm pg, which stresses me out, which will make it harder to get pg. It's like a vicious cycle! I need to stop stressing out and just be happy, but I'm such a worrier. I know the money issue isn't as big as it seems right now, we always make it through whenever there's a problem, and this problem we sort of expected. 

Well, here's to next month being our month!

We are already having our first problem with the house, grr. The drain thing in the basement where the washer / dryer go is plugged. Whenever the washing machine drains, the thing in the floor backs up and leaks into the basement. OH tried a fix last night so we're hoping it works, but I'm afraid to do laundry today!


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

Ive only been pulled over once before these last 2 traffic stops, about 20 yrs ago, and as youve experienced, got away with just a warning (whew).

Omg! I didnt know that your MS lasted the whole preg with #2, and 7 mos for #1! You must have lost lots of weight!! I hope you feel better really really soonhope you got some rest this time.

*Jasmine,*

Youve got a good attitude and I think youre right-getting back to your reg cycle is a good sign! Funny that you say you got pg with Eva while dtd around packing boxes lol! Thats a funny visual! That would be awesome to have 3 Sagittarius babies!! You can never forget the dates lol.

Thanks for the positive vibes, but I got a BFN this morning.. BOO!!!Thanks for clarifying the info about the smep, we will def be doing that next month for sure! When do you anticipate your next o? FF says I will o Mar 8, possibly fertile starting Mar 5, but I will start using opks on Mar 3 just to make sure I dont miss the egg again!!!

You make a good point when you told Stef it's almost like until that happens we can't be happy about anything at all! ugh I feel the same way and I hate it!!! Like Stef says, its a vicious cycle. I keep saying I will stop feeling this way, but hasnt happened yetIm finally realizing that I can't stop myself from feeling this way, but I can be careful of how it manifests, e.g. I can control not taking it out on others (as in DH!). Im sure you KWIM. 

It also think its funny that were still in bed while your day is almost over!

*Stef,*

So glad that the tea tree oil seems to be working! Woo hoo vegas for passing on that suggestion!!! FX that it keeps working for you.

I know what you mean about not being motivated at work, Im the same way! I need to get my act together, have been daydreaming (anybody want to guess about what?) and have only been doing the bare minimum. I need to stop because all Im doing is piling up the rest of the tasks, I will have to do them sooner or later and I only screw myself by doing that! 

I hope OHs fix works. sounds like he must be pretty handy to even attempt a fix!


*AFM,*

Im 12dpo today. My temp fell again this morning (after the spike 10dpo). Stupid me took an hpt this morning, and of course, bfn. It was an early test, supposedly 70% of women get their bfp on 12dpo using this test. I doubt I am one of the 30% of women who fall through the cracks. Oh well, at least this cycle I waited until 12dpo to test, not like last month where I started testing 8dpo. So thats progress, right? Maybe one day, I will finally be able to wait to test until af is late (one can only hope). stupid witch will prob be here Thursday or Friday.


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Girls!!

Its been a busy couple of weeks. I've been reading posts on my phone but haven't turned my computer on for a long time so I haven't posted anything. I have so much to catch up on!! 

Angel  Big huge gigantic congratulations to you!! I am so excited for you. I also added your bfp to my siggy. I can't wait to add more and more until we all have flashing bfp's by our names!! :) I know what you mean about feeling something was off with the m/c pregnancy. I felt the same way. For some reason when I went in to my early scan I was expecting that there was going to be a problem. I somehow knew that it wasn't going to stick. I sure hope I feel differently the next time. I am so glad you feel better about this one. I think that is a great sign that it will be a healthy 9 months for you!! Your numbers are great. You are off to a fantastic start!! 

Stef  So glad that Gracie came home!! Lots of great things happening for you lately. New house, new ring, a new cat (and your Gracie came home). The next things will be a new job closer to home and of course a bfp!! That will make it all complete!! You will have to post a pic of your ring once you get it back. I'm sorry that af got you this month. I really do think that next month will be your month. I'm glad to hear that Vegas's remedy worked for you. Staph infections are scary!! I hope it goes away completely without need for further antibiotics!! 

Meli  I am so glad you found out all of that information about the liver donation. It really does help to make you feel more confident in your decision. You can't sacrifice your future baby plans to donate. I am very grateful that you found that lady to give you the real information. It is so scary that they downplay the impact and consequences of a donation. 

You aren't out this month yet!! I still have my fingers crossed for you!! I am really hoping that you are the next bfp for us to add!! I am also proud of you for waiting until 12dpo. I think you successfully kept our pact this month (to not test early). 

I am interested to hear what your test results say. The progesterone test will confirm ovulation so it will be reassuring to know for sure that it happened (especially with what the doctor was saying about not knowing for sure if you are ovulating). The good news is that if you are not ovulating on your own for some reason there are fixes for that. I thought for sure I ovulated on my own last month (based on symptoms) but my progesterone test said I hadn't. That just meant this month I took the trigger shot to give my body that extra boost it obviously needs. Its just good to know what is going on so you can take the appropriate steps to deal with it!! 

Jasmine  I'm glad to hear you had fun on your hen's weekend!! It is nice to just get away and have fun and forget about all this ttc business for a couple of days!! I'm so sorry this cycle has been so confusing for you. It is such an emotional rollercoaster as it is. Having to wait extra long with all those conflicting tests and symptoms must have made it so much harder. Big hugs to you!! I know what you mean about just wanting to know one way or the other. Limbo sucks!! It really is the hardest place to be!! I hope your next cycle is easier. On the positive side, yay for a more normal cycle!! I also think that next month will be your month!! 

We tried SMEP last month. It gets a little tough by the end. After two weeks of every other day (since I wasn't getting a positive opk when I should have) it did get to be a bit of a chore. To be honest we didn't bd again for a long time after we stopped SMEP'ing. I hope you ovulate quickly so that it can stay fun for you!! I don't know how Angel did 15 days last cycle (in a shorter time period). That is very impressive!! I guess we did do 14 times in 2 weeks...but as I said...near the end it was not because we wanted to!! lol

Vegas  I am sure glad to live in Canada when I hear stories about hospital bills. I am very lucky not to have to worry about that!! Yay for a positive opk!! I just know you will have things figured out by the time you start ttc again. It will be April before we know it. Basically its only one more cycle until you will be there!! 

Sweetmomma  I hope you feel better soon. Although I do think that ms is such a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. Your family day sounded like so much fun. That is a perfect way to celebrate something like Valentines day!! 

Jennc  Glad to hear from you again. I am really sorry to hear you have been having such a tough time. Its great you have been taking steps to make things better for yourself. I hope that things get easier for you soon! It is so frustrating when your post disappears after you have put a bunch of time into it!! That has happened to me a few times. I knew this post was going to be a long one so I typed it out in word and I will just copy and paste it when I'm done. That way I can't click the wrong thing and make it disappear. There is no way I could go back and start this over once I got through 20 pages of posts!! 

Whew!! That took me a long time. Once again I am going to say no more waiting so long between posting. The longer I go, the harder it is to catch up...and then I wait longer as its such a big job. Its a vicious cycle!!


----------



## jenkb123

AFM - Things have been pretty busy lately. Thanks for all of your encouragement and suggestions after my last post. I ended up getting through my meetings without a huge disaster although it was not very comfortable and I had to run to the bathroom every 45 mins or so. After all that I ended up getting stuck in Montreal (due to flight cancellations from a big snowstorm) for an extra day. I was very happy to get home!! 

I am currently on cd16. When I went for tracking on Thursday cd11 they found a large follicle and a smaller one. Since we had a long weekend this week and they were closed Monday they wanted me to get my trigger shot before the weekend (since the big one was already 25.5 on friday). So I got my shot on Friday. That means I should have o'd in the last day or so. I can't test opk's because the trigger shot will give me false positives. I also can't test early (I have to wait for the hcg to get out of my system from the trigger). Last time I waited until almost 3 weeks post trigger before testing. I may test earlier this time to see how long it takes the hcg to get out of my system. I ordered more cheap tests online so as long as they get here in time I will use them. 

It seemed like it happened way faster than I was expecting. I didn't think I would be getting a trigger until this week (like today or tomorrow). We bd'ed on the 14th (the night before the trigger). But then we only bd'ed on the 16th and the 18th. We really should have on the 17th as well. We were both super tired and I didn't tell my husband that we needed to and he thought we were good with every other day. I hope we didn't miss it because of that. We will bd tonight and tomorrow too just to be sure. 

I am supposed to go for a day 23 blood test to make sure that the trigger actually made me ovulate. I am hopeful that this will work again (and that it will stick this time!!). I can't symptom spot as I get all kinds of symptoms due to the hcg from the shot. So its just a matter of waiting. Hopefully these next few weeks will go by as quickly as the last few have!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jenkb,*

Thanks for the pma&#8230;I know, I am truly grateful for the donor&#8217;s honesty, it had to be difficult for her to open up her life to an absolute stranger! You&#8217;re right, I did keep to our pact of not testing early! Woo hoo!! :happydance:

I also copy and paste to a word doc to respond to posts, because I've had some postings lost/erased also! I also learned the hard way to not delete the word doc until I go back to bnb to view/confirm my post actually did post.

:dust: *Awesome news that you&#8217;re now in the TWW~!! FX FX* :dust:


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am glad you had a good weekend and the Charlotte's birthday went well. I know what you mean about it being bittersweet though. Carter's will be here in June.

Meli, when do you get your results back? I know you know your cycle better than all of us, but I am still holding out hope!

Jenn, I am sorry you have had a rough time lately. That is awesome that you have been so committed to getting healthier!

Jasmine, I am sorry af got you. I know we will be adding your bfp this cycle! Money does help, but you are right, love is the most important. There are lots of rich people with crappy, unfufilling (is that even a word), ungrateful lives.

Jenk, Glad to hear your meetings went okay and you are back home. I hope this cycle is it for you too!!!

Stef, I am glad to hear the tea tree oil is working. I also know what you mean about not being able to be fully content unless you are pregnant. So you are trying this cycle, right? FX! What a handy oh you have! Mine would never attempt to fix something like that!

Sweetmomma, I hope you ms doesn't last the whole pregnancy!!! 

AFM, I am starting to feel a bit of nausea, but I also think I have some sinus stuff going on too. My ears have been hurting and I have had a headache just about everyday. I went in for labs today so I should hear back tomorrow. Carter is also sick. He had a cough all last week. Then he added a runny nose and then a fever to the mix. We thought he was all better by Sunday, then on Monday morning he woke up crying and saying his ear hurt. I took him to the doctor and he was diagnosed with his first ear infection. He has been SOOOO whiney!!! It has been exhausting!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Sorry to hear Carter isn&#8217;t feeling well. Yikes! I hope you don&#8217;t catch what he has-that would stink! Try to get lots of rest-your body needs it, not just for your rainbow, but to keep your defenses up and not catch Carter&#8217;s bug!

*AFM,*

Of course I emailed my dr yesterday morning to ask her what CD21 results were. Her response last night was &#8220;Your results have come in. You did ovulate. Results will be mailed to you&#8221;. So I responded this morning &#8220;Can you at least tell me if the numbers are low, or normal? Or, if you can&#8217;t or aren&#8217;t able to discuss via email, can you at least post the lab values online and I will do my research and try to decipher what the values mean?&#8221; 

I hope she gets back to me asap. I mean, really, would it have killed her to say &#8220;results are in, you did ovulate, numbers look normal, OR numbers are low but you will get more details in the mail&#8221;??

Or why can&#8217;t they post the results online on their patient portal?? They post everything else!! Trying not to get frustrated because at least I know that I DID ovulate (thanks to trusty FF hee hee!) but she had me doubting my body for a minute there.

This morning I still have creamy CM, normally by 13dpo my CM is nonexistent/ dry, but I will check CM again tonight. My temps went down again today, FF says af will be here on Sat, but I have a feeling she will get here early due to my dropping temps. I just hope/FX if she does get here, she will get here either today, or Friday, but DEFINITELY hopefully not tomorrow, because if she does get here tomorrow, it will throw off my CD3 testing and I may have to wait another cycle for those because lab is only open Mon-Fri, and if af comes tomorrow, then CD3 is Sunday and I&#8217;m screwed over getting answers for another cycle.

**UPDATE** Dr just responded to say "Progesterone results are 6.5 Those are normal, not low normal". 
And my response to that is "We shall see what Dr. Google says about that lol"~!


----------



## jenkb123

Meli - My understanding of progesterone levels at day 21 (as long as you ovulated at day 14) is that 6.5 is on the low end. Did you take the test at 7dpo?? Different doctors use different criteria for what level shows ovulation but here are some that I've seen in my own reading:

1) normal ranges 
Female (mid-cycle): 5 to 20 ng/mL

2) By 7 days post ovulation your progesterone levels should ideally be more than 10 ng/ml, or more than 15ng/ml on a medicated cycle. If they are less than this it could indicate an anovulatory cycle or it could mean you ovulated slightly later than you thought. Even levels of over five can indicate some kind of ovulation, but this is not an ideal result.

3) Mid-luteal cycle progesterone - serum progesterone is tested one week before a period is expected (on day 21 of a 28 day menstrual cycle). Ovulation is indicated by a progesterone level greater than 20 nmol/l. 

So needless to say it is a bit confusing. There seems to be quite a range of what is considered normal. I have had my levels checked quite a few times but they always just tell me yes or no to whether they think I ovulated. I am not sure what my actual numbers are. I am going to see my naturopath on Friday and I am going to ask her what she thinks. I am also going to find out what my actual numbers are. I always forget to ask as I am usually just disappointed that they tell me...."no...you didn't ovulate" by the time I hang up the phone I always kick myself and think why didn't I ask for the actual number!! 

I think that there are people that ovulate but don't have a strong ovulation and this causes them to have more trouble getting pregnant. I would definitely look into that a bit further if I were you. If you are not ovulating strongly enough then something like Clomid or Femera may help. I have heard of a few people on here who ovulate on their own but due to a weaker ovulation their doctors prescribe clomid or femera. I truely hate taking medication and typically try my hardest to avoid it if at all possible but there are some circumstances where I am more open to additional help. This is definitely one of those circumstances for me.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you are cracking me up, "Dr. Google". At least you are getting a response even if it isn't thorough. Sorry that you don't think you caught this month, but you are still in good company. I fully expect to be the last one with a BFP seeing as I can't try for another cycle or two and the fact it took me 11 months the last time (yet only one cycle with Charlotte, so strange).

Jenk: Good to hear from you! Can't wait to see what the next few weeks bring. It us sort of nice that you can't symptom spot or test early. Looks like you got a lot of well-timed bd in. Of course it only takes once!

Angel: looks like it is starting to really feel real for you. That's great! Sorry you and Carter have felt unwell. Boo!

Forgive me for not responding to all as I'm on my phone again. Thinking about you all.


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Jenkb,*

Thanks for all that research! I hadnt gotten around to it yet since Im at work. You ROCK!

Yes, I did take the test at 7dpo (not CD21, as the dr said). Ya know, the fact that I knew this (thanks to FF and bnb!) yet, my dr didnt know enough to tell me to come 7dpo instead of CD21, worries me! Im not feeling too secure in her knowledge atm. In all fairness, shes an ob-gyn, not a fertility specialist (my insurance doesnt cover infertility).

Although there is a range of whats considered normal I agree that 6.5 isnt an ideal result, its totally at the low end of the range. Ive even read that 3 indicates no ovulation, so how can 6.5 be normal, KWIM! Im totally open to more help, but not sure if its gonna happen dr.wise. 

I guess what I cannot wrap my head around is, why/how did my cycle get regular and back on track so quick after my mc, but progesterone is low? I guess all hormones are tied together and although my period may be right on time, the quality of the ovulating eggs may not be good. 

Also, Im thinking that maybe I didnt have low progesterone before my mc, because if I did, how in the world did I get pg the first time?

So far it looks like I have 2 options to do this on my own: natural progesterone cream, or soy iflavones? Im scared of the soy cuz I heard it can mess with your cycles, and my cycles are fine and I dont want to mess with that. I heard with the progesterone you have to take it right after you ovulate, not before, because then you could delay the ovulation.

I do the same as you-kicking myself after hanging up the phone and wishing I had asked more questions!

*Hi vegas!*

Yah, Im sure you know Dr Google can be many things: helpful, scary, time stealer, etc etc! Yes, being in good company with yall during this ttc journey is the only bright spot. Dont be too sure that youll be the last one with a bfp! Keeping careful track of your cycle, as youve been doing, and BDing at the right time is all you need.

*Anybody have any thoughts on soy iflavones and my situation?*


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm not a big fan of soy in general (unless I'm eating edamame), but I do like what vitamin B6 has done (did do) for me. I believed I had/have a luteal phase defect, which is linked to low progesterone, so I take 50mg/day all cycle long. It lengthened my LP by three days and I got my BFP the third month I took it. The first month I took 100mg, but it delayed ovulation (which happens for me a whole week later than most people anyway), so I reduced the dosage. May or may not help your situation, but you may want to look into it.

^^Jenk, do you know anything about this? You seem pretty knowledgeable about all this ttc stuff. :)


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: I'm not a big fan of soy in general (unless I'm eating edamame), but I do like what vitamin B6 has done (did do) for me. I believed I had/have a luteal phase defect, which is linked to low progesterone, so I take 50mg/day all cycle long. It lengthened my LP by three days and I got my BFP the third month I took it. The first month I took 100mg, but it delayed ovulation (which happens for me a whole week later than most people anyway), so I reduced the dosage. May or may not help your situation, but you may want to look into it.
> 
> ^^Jenk, do you know anything about this? You seem pretty knowledgeable about all this ttc stuff. :)

Vegas,

Thanks for the info! I will definitely look into B6. 

Btw, this morning I was thinking of you when I had the thought "Boy, do I miss the days of catholic school and uniforms!!" Of course, I hated wearing uniforms, but now as an adult, I kind of miss them. Everyone wears the same thing, no stress about what to wear, no choices one has to make, the decisions are already made for you!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I completely agree about uniforms. Much cheaper than having to keep up with the trends too! When I went to college it was the first time I had ever been allowed to decide what to wear to school and I had to ask my roommate. Ha!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Everyone,

Stef - How you feeling now? This af has been pretty tough for me emotionally I feel like I am grieving all over again for the lost baby. It has really hit home that it's not going to be as easy as I thought to get pg again and I hate that thought, I feel like I'm getting desperate now, I'm pining for it so much! I know you'll be feeling similar so I just wanted to say big hugs x Hope you got your house problems sorted too!

Meli - how are you, have you done anymore tests, how are you feeling? I hope you get your BFP but if you are out, we can encourage each other through the SMEP next month at least, if you are out that 10dpo spike was a bit nasty just like my leaking nipples which are still bloody well leaking btw, I'm sure I must have had a chemical with the late period and that, god knows! I love it 'Dr Google' too, so funny! I love having the internet it's great plaing doctor but stressful at time, I once diagnosed myself with HIV dont worry i got the all clear but thats another story for another day! x 

jenkb123 - thanks I did have a fab time on the hen weekend and now oh is on the stag, 4 nights in Madrid they always have to outdo us girls!I am keeping everything crossed that you get your bfp this month too! x x 

Angel, hope you're okay, I saw your personal thread and I hope you're not worrying too much, I really think it will be okay! Hang on in there x x 

Vegas, I don't think you'll be the last one without a BFP, I think it will take me bloody ages to get pregnant! I still cant wait for you to try though! 

Sweetmomma, how are you? Has the sickness subsided?

Jennc, hope yu are feeling a little brighter, massive hugs to you x x x

AFM, not much to report, OH has just left for Madrid, when he gets back on Monday he has to impregnate me and move house, no biggie! Have ordered some preseed, doing SMEP, moving house on Thursday, whooooo!

x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Jasmine,*

Sorry to hear youre down. I completely understand! :hug:

Im feeling ok, temps dropped to my coverline today so the witch should be here tomorrow. FX she doesnt come today and throw off my CD3 testing plans!!! :growlmad:

That 10dpo spike was nasty, wasnt it? I have no idea what it was. Actually, I do know. It happened just to tease me. Just like last months spike at 7dpo really got me all excited!

I have been sleeping so bad the last couple of weeks between the temping and my racing mind. I have been so exhausted I cannot stand it. Im thinking what Ill do is something different next month- start temping CD5, keep temping until my o is confirmed, then stop temping from 1dpo-14dpo. That way Ill be able to get better sleep and stop being so anxious to temp during the 2ww. I just bought some Fertileaid that Ill start taking on CD1. Im also planning to start using progesterone cream this cycle, and I read that it can cause some side effects that mimic pg, not looking forward to that!

Actually, scratch that, now that I think about it, I think I will keep temping throughout the 2ww next cycle, since I will be using the progesterone cream, wondering if Ill see higher temps throughout the 2ww? I would be happy if it stopped my brown spotting during 2ww!* I dont care what my dr says*--I am so convinced the brown spotting is indicator that I cannot get pg until the brown spotting ends.

OK, so if next cycle doesnt give me my bfp, I will stop temping after o is confirmed.

So dr. google convinced you that you had hiv once, huh?! Now thats extreme case scenario lol! I can imagine you in a tizzy until you realized it wasnt true! Yup.gotta love Dr. Google.

So your OH will be spending 4 nights in Madrid??! Quite the jetsetter--first Las Vegas, then Madridmust be nice!

Lots for you to look forward to-getting impregnated by OH, AND moving house! How exciting!!


----------



## jenkb123

I don't really know anything about soy isoflavones. I saw a thread in the TTC Groups and Discussions called Soy Isoflavones - Natures Clomid. I bet you could get some info from the ladies in that thread!! 

I have heard that B6 can do great things. I've heard though that you shouldn't take it alone that it is best to take it in combination with other B vitamins. 

Vegas do you take B6 alone or with other B Vitamins?? Do you take any other supplements?? 

I take a few different supplements that have been recommended for me by my Naturopath. I take something called 5MTHF which is folic acid (2000mcg), Advanced B Complex (which has a bunch of different B vitamins including B6), Vitamin D-1000 (3), and a Probiotic (3). In the first half of my cycle I take Super EFA Capsules (which is omega3 oils) and D-Glucarate & Milk Thistle. In the second half of my cycle I take GLA 130 Evening Primrose Oil (which is an Omega6). My Vitamin D was quite low when I got tested a year ago (the start of the fertility testing). Apparently Vitamin D can affect fertility. 

"Among women, vitamin D appears to impact in vitro fertilization (IVF) outcomes, endometriosis, polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS), the most common female endocrine disorder, as well as boost levels of progesterone and estrogen, which regulate menstrual cycles and improve the likelihood of successful conception" (from Dr. Google)

If you use Dr. Google there is a ton of stuff on Vitamin D and Fertility. Vitamin D deficiency can be especially problematic in the winter when people get less natural sunlight. 

Meli - I hope af cooperates and comes at the right time for your day 3 blood tests!! (or better yet....I hope she doesn't come at all!!). I know all about the side effects that mimic pregnancy....they do suck!! But at least it helps me keep my expectations lower. I can't read into anything so I don't get my hopes up as much. That is a benefit!! 

Jasmine - Enjoy your few days of solitude!! Do you have lots of packing left to do?? That is the not so fun part of moving!! I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so discouraged. I know what you mean though. It is so frustrating to feel let down by your body!! It really shouldn't be so hard!! 

Angel - I hope you and Carter are both feeling better!!

Sweetmomma - Hope the ms is easing off and you are feeling better too!! 

I just spent the day with 3 of my 4 nephews. They have the week off school so I am giving my brother in law a break (he works from home so when they are all home he doesn't get anything done). We had a fun day!! We played some xbox, watched some movies, and baked cookies. It was a nice way for me to spend my day off. One more day of work and then the weekend!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: you too crack me up. Stag weekend followed by impregnating you and moving. That's a pretty busy schedule! Although I still google stuff I never go kn WebMd anymore as it pretty much tells you every symptom is cancer related. Sorry you are feeling down, I totally understand.

Meli: one of these days I need to link my FF on here so you can look at the month I got my BFP. It totally looked like a loser with my temp falling at 10dpo (and I usually get AF by 10dpo). It started to creep back up and I got my BFP on 12dpo. Lesson being: FF is great at telling you when you o and determining fertility, but it's crap at predicting pregnancy. 

I'm having mixed feelings today. I had a dream last night where everything was exactly the same as it is in the waking world except that my mc meant nothing to me emotionally. While I feel I have done my very best to move on this is simply not the case. Today the hospital called wanting to know if we had received the bill (we got it two days ago). I asked for a breakdown of charges as so much of it says misc. My insurance has already paid or negotiated down most of it, but I'm still peeved at how much I still owe. And for what?! Anyway, after I spoke with the lady I started to cry. At work. Ugh, I'm such a wimp.


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, I am sorry you are feeling a little sad. I can completely understand how you would be upset. If I hadn't got my bfp this cycle, I would have been pretty distraught since I got pregnant so easily the first two times. 
I do love how you said dh was going to come home and "impregnate" you!!! I am certain he will!

Vegas, I am sorry you are having to deal with the bills still. I know the constant reminder hurts. I know that April still seems so far away, but it will really be here before you know it. And don't count yourself out yet, you have been taking the b6, so who knows- you may get pregnant right away!

Meli, I am sorry your progesterone level is not ideal. I hope the progesterone cream works. I thought about using soy in the past because ff was saying I only had an 11 day luteal phase, turns out I am just riser after o. I remember doing a little research and got a little scared off by people saying it messed up their cycles. I am also sorry you haven't been sleeping well and I am sorry it looks like af is on her way. Hope you don't start until tomorrow, if at all!!!

Jenk, glad you had fun with your nephews. You are in the tww wait right? What dpo are you? I remember you said you can't test early, what day are you planning to test?


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Jenk,*

Funny you mention the other thread, I asked them this morning their opinions on my situation and one of the ladies replied pretty quickly. She made a good point-that if I try soy and it messes with my cycle, I can just stop taking it. I was planning to do that, but then I did more research that said women with fibrocystic breasts (me!) shouldn&#8217;t take it. Based on that, and the fact that they found something suspicious in my latest mammogram (which I&#8217;m going for more xrays on Monday) and not mention the follicular cyst they found on my recent ultrasound, I thought I&#8217;d better not take a chance. I normally would be gutsy and just go for it (albeit on lower levels, like starting out on 80 mg/day) BUT due to these stupid breasts and cyst, I think I&#8217;m going to just do the progesterone cream for now. Maybe give the progesterone cream at least 1, maybe 2 cycles, and if still no bfp, then I&#8217;ll take out the big guns, and go for the soy lol!

Thanks for all the info on your supplements. I&#8217;m going to look into the Vit D as well, since I was told that I was also deficient in that as well. Thanks for reminding me!

Sounds like you had loads of fun with your nephews! You sound like a great auntie. I&#8217;ll be spending time with my niece next weekend, tots looking forward to that!

*Vegas,*

You make a good point. Don&#8217;t forget FF is good to freak us out also, both in good and bad ways lol!

I&#8217;m not good at interpreting dreams, but what I do know, is that dreams normally mean the opposite of the literal meaning. What I&#8217;m trying to say is that, I think that you are still healing emotionally from your mc (and not being able to ttc is a big part of that, I think). I think subliminally you are trying to &#8216;block it out&#8217; to heal, trying to hide it, but unconsciously it&#8217;s coming out in your dreams. Trying to bury your true emotions and convince yourself that you&#8217;re completely over it, when really, you&#8217;re not. And that&#8217;s perfectly normal to cope that way, but maybe giving yourself permission to still grieve whenever you feel the need to, is fine. Sometimes I&#8217;m having a great day and all of a sudden, a thought about my mc comes to mind and there I go again&#8230;down a dark hole. I hope I don't offend you with my armchair psychiatry...but sorry you felt bad today, hoping at least that the cry you had made you feel better after!! :hug:

It would burn me up also to have to pay a bill for such an experience. Salt on the wound, that&#8217;s for sure. And you&#8217;re not a wimp!! If you&#8217;re a wimp, then what am I? I cry at the drop of the hat for anything. Now, that&#8217;s a wimp&#8230;.

*Hi Angel,*

Yes, I hope the cream works also! I bought it online, it&#8217;s supposed to be a great natural cream, something about bioidenticals or something??? It was so expensive--$33, and it&#8217;s a small container! I&#8217;m like, sheesh, I don&#8217;t even pay that much for my face creams lol!

*AFM,*

Yup, stupid AF got me tonight. So, that means CD3 is Saturday, and the lab is closed. *Do you guys think I should chance it and go get labs done tomorrow (CD2)? Does 1 day really make such a difference? Or should I do the sensible thing and wait for next month??* OR should I go on Monday (CD5) ? I appreciate your input!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Aww, I love our little cyber family, just thought i'd throw that into the mix! :hugs: We're all going through such a tough time but it's great that we have each other, I don't know what I'd do without you sometimes, I've never been very good at talking or getting my feelings out but coming on here each day is a bit like having a journal, it's very cathartic! It's actually helping e to talk mor openly to my OH too, so I just wanted to say thanks :hugs: I'm a bit ignorant these days I hardly go on any other threads, it seems I only have eyes for you lot, :haha:

Meli - I am so so sorry AF got you and on the completely worst day, what a mother fucker. Isn't she just such a party pooper, she got me on Christmas Day and then she waited for Valentines Day to pass to make me think I was in with a shot and came 2 days late! Guess we're never happy to see her lately, no tea and biscuists for her, hey! I'm sorry i can't offer any advice on the lab situation, we have no such thing here, so I don't have a clue, I hope you get it sorted! I have to say though, I actually LOLED when you said 'Take out the big guns and go for the soy' hehe, you go for it hun, show that witch! Sooo, are you gonna join me on SMEP then? No pressure, DO ITTTTTTT! Starting cd8, bonk every other night, when you get the positive OPKs bonk three nights in a row, miss a day, bonk one last time for a bonus round! I'm using preseed too! I keep getting scared my egg won't stick though, my period is still too light! 

Vegas, hehe, that's right he has to impregnate me, it's an orde, I told him as soon as he gets back I need impregnating please! Oh that dream sounds awful, it's like you can't get away from it all even in your sleep, it's a bloody nightmare but like Angel says April will be here in no time and you are tracking your cycles taking vits, I think in a way, at least your body has had time to heal. And, no way you are not a wimp, if I got charged loads of money on top of all this other shit I'd be fucking crying too! Don't be hard on yourself!

Angel, did you get to hear whether you were getting the other test for your levels done? I hope your okay, these early pregnancy weeks must be so stressful, I know I'll be exactly the same. :hugs:

Hey Jennk, yeah we have LOADS of packing to do, I need to make a start on it today but so far, I'm eating toast and honey and watching a barbie movie with Eva, oops! I'm sure it will be fine! Sounds like you had fun with your nephews! Yum to baking cookies! When will you be able to test for your bfp?

Have a great day everyone else, I'm off to eat more toast I mean pack obviously!


----------



## angel2010

I really meant to write an AFM part last night, but I guess I forgot. I took me about an hour to even write what I did, every time I would start writing Jeff or Carter would need me to get up for something.:sleep:
Anyhow, my progesterone went down from 18 to 14.7 with my last labs, but my hcg went from 94 to 907. The hcg is great, but the progesterone bothers me. My ob wasn't all that concerned, he said it can fluctuate. I found this to be true online, saying it can fluctuate by day and sometimes even by hours. It still worried me but I have been trying to stay positive about it. I finally called today to set up another lab for Tuesday morning for reassurance. Then I have my first early ultrasound on March 4th. 
Carter and I are both feeling better. He is still pretty whiney (can anyone tell me if this is actually how you spell this???). I told Jeff last night, that I will give Carter a few more days to make sure he is better and then I am going to have to crack the whip. I can't stand whining! 

Meli, that is a tough one, maybe go into the ltttc area and ask them what the would do as far as your cd3 test.

Jasmine, I love our family too. I can honestly say that I have not spoken to a single real life friend about 90% of what I have told you all. I hesitated to write about my levels because we have such a good positive group that I didn't want to bring all that worry up for everyone. I can't wait to be in the second trimester. I know it won't be 100% then, but it will be better. I hate to wish away my pregnancy, but the next 7 weeks couldn't go fast enough.


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Jasmine,*

I totally feel the same way. We are such a varied group, with different life experiences, and all bring different points of view and ways of looking at things. Besides, I&#8217;m sure nobody else is as interested in our ttc journey minutae and details as we are! *I&#8217;m very grateful for all of you!* :flower:

I know right?! af is such a b****! 

*Yes!* I am totally going to join you on SMEP. DH is on board. This morning I woke up 1 hour early to temp (instead of 3 hours early!). What a difference not being in the 2ww makes (either that, or I was SO EXHAUSTED!). We will follow the bonking schedule LOL! I also will keep using preseed. I know what you mean about light periods, but this time when af came, she started out as light flow, and more red than brown. After my mc, af would come around as brown spotting the first day, then second day was light flow. I also have had cramping for the 2 days before af came, and still today, having rather uncomfortable cramping for the 3rd day. This is the first cycle since the mc it&#8217;s been this way. I&#8217;ve been drinking the herbal teas every night since Feb 8, I&#8217;m wondering if that&#8217;s what did the trick for me?! FX it makes the flow noticeably heavier, so I guess I have to wait and see how that goes, but so far the color is better than it&#8217;s been since mc, so at least that's an improvement.

Eating toast and honey and watching a movie sounds like a great start to a dreary day of packing..oh well! But the result will be worth it!!!

oh ya, wanted to say that* I love your new siggy! It&#8217;s so colorful!!*

*Angel,*

FX everything is fine with your progesterone. I'm sure it will be, but I can understand your concern. I&#8217;ve also found the same info online, about how progestgerone levels can fluctuation during the day, can even be impacted by eating and or fasting, etc.

Tuesday, HURRY HURRY and get here! Oh, and while I&#8217;m at it, March 4, HURRY HURRY and get here also!

Poor you having to deal with poor lil whiney Carter (yes, thats how you spell it lol!). I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll get over the whininess as he continues to get better, but yes, I agree, time to &#8216;crack the whip&#8217; eventually if he doesn&#8217;t quit it lol!!

I know what you mean about not wanting to worry us, BUT, remember what you told me when I said I didn&#8217;t mention something because I didn&#8217;t want to be known as the drama queen?? You said &#8220;that&#8217;s what we&#8217;re here for, so don&#8217;t hold back&#8221;, maybe not exactly that, but you get the gist right! :hug:

*Vegas,*

How you doing today? Feeling better I hope :flower:

*AFM,*

I did some more research and have found that CD3 blood tests can actually be done on CD2-4. YAY! :thumbup: So I&#8217;m going today after work (CD2). Now just have to cross my fingers that my train gets to the station on time!

I also have not spoken to any real life friends or family of about 90% of my ttc journey. I talk to my neighbor but I don&#8217;t want to bore her so I only give her a quick recap. I&#8217;m sure she appreciates that I hold back lol!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> I know what you mean about not wanting to worry us, BUT, remember what you told me when I said I didnt mention something because I didnt want to be known as the drama queen?? You said thats what were here for, so dont hold back, maybe not exactly that, but you get the gist right! :hug:

This actually brought a tear to my eye. Thank you!!! Man are we an emotional lovey bunch right now!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Meli_H said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about not wanting to worry us, BUT, remember what you told me when I said I didnt mention something because I didnt want to be known as the drama queen?? You said thats what were here for, so dont hold back, maybe not exactly that, but you get the gist right! :hug:
> 
> This actually brought a tear to my eye. Thank you!!! Man are we an emotional lovey bunch right now!Click to expand...

I know, right! Hormones....pg or not, they're always all over the place! That's the one thing we can count on...sigh.lol


----------



## Meli_H

oh, and something else I&#8217;m trying for the first time this cycle is to not use tampons. I KNOW, I KNOW, I HATE the &#8216;wet&#8217; feeling, I always HAVE to use them, BUT, I read in this book on traditional Chinese medicine and infertility, that they don&#8217;t recommend women use tampons because it doesn&#8217;t let everything &#8216;flow&#8217; out and obstructs it (duh, that&#8217;s the point, right?!). So, I&#8217;m willing to follow this suggestion.

Let&#8217;s see if I feel the same way tomorrow. If, despite my best efforts, I have an accident tonight and wake up looking like a murder victim has been sleeping on my side of the bed, then it may be a quick end to this trial run lol!


----------



## Meli_H

Ooooh I just read this in the book I&#8217;m currently reading, it totally resonated with me, just thought I&#8217;d share with y&#8217;all. 

&#8220;If you can&#8217;t feel your grief, you can only move on by shutting a part of yourself down&#8230;although feeling your sadness won&#8217;t kill you, not feeling it can harden your heart,,what will enable you to move on with an open heart is allowing your sadness to come and go as it pleases, rather than keeping the door locked tightly against it&#8221;.

&#8220;It&#8217;s far better for us to experience the small griefs along the way, to take time to acknowledge our true feelings and their importance, and keep our hearts moist and fertile in the process. Let your monthly blood represent tears shed by the body to memorialize the passing of another opportunity.Create the space in your heart to mark what you lost&#8221;.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: You are a wealth of knowledge when it comes to supplements. How are you feeling? Can't wait until you are allowed to test! Also, you sound like an awesome aunt.

Meli: I am so sorry af got you. If you just spotted on your first day is that even considered day one? Of course, even if you shift it a day your day three is still during the weekend. What does Dr. Google say? I'm sure day three falls during the weekend for a lot of women when labs are closed so there must be an alternative. (OK, I'm now adding to my comments after reading you newest post). Great quote! No reason to shut out our grief, but acknowledge it and allow it move us forward. I sometimes wish I could be the person I was before all this happened, but that would be shutting it out and apparently that is not possible nor healthy. 

Jasmine: I feel the same way. I rarely leave this thread, why bother. I am so grateful to Sweetmomma for starting it for us. To think that there were 30 of us from the June group that mc, but only a handful of us found this thread. I sometimes wonder about the rest and hope they are getting support. Doubt they have such a great group as we do! Have fun packing. What does Eva think about the move? 

Angel: Your hcg levels look great. I don't know enough about progesterone levels to comment, but it looks like you are on top of things. It is so hard not to worry considering, but as every day passes you are safer and safer. I don't think it is strange to wish to fast-forward a bit. TBH, I don't like being pregnant at all, so I would be happy to find out I was pregnant one day and have a baby in my arms the next. Perhaps I am jealous of those ladies on "I didn't know I was pregnant". Just think, none of them worried about mc, or what they were eating, etc. 

AFM: I'm 7dpo so nothing going on here. Temps still high so hopefully my lp will be a little longer than last month. Unlike Meli, I'm still going to use tampons when af does arrive. Not happy with dd this morning. She threw a tantrum and I went to carry her to her room for a time out and as I was carrying her she bit me! On the boob! (Well, kind of under the boob). Anyway, she has never done that before and I got so upset and started crying. She knows better and of course apologized (after an extended stay in time out). No big plans for the weekend. Just trying to catch up on all my chores. Hope the rest of you have something fun planned.


----------



## vegasbaby

One last thing. Thank you all for your kind words. Looks like we've all had a few down days lately. Hopefully the coming weeks and months will bring us all nothing but joy.


----------



## Meli_H

*Hey Vegas,*

LOVE your new avatar! Charlotte looks so cute, and full of attitude, she&#8217;s striking a pose like a diva lol! 

I just started taking B6 last night, could only find 100mg pills so I&#8217;m splitting them in half. I hope your LP gets longer and longer every month! 

OUCH!&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I exclaimed as I read that Charlotte bit you&#8230;I don&#8217;t know how I would have reacted. Sounds like you did the right thing by keeping her in time out until she apologized.

*AFM,*

My first night sleeping without tampons was a success, I&#8217;d say. THANK YOU Always nighttime extra long with wings lol!

I&#8217;ve no fun plans at all this weekend, like Vegas, will probably just catch up on errands around here. DH was in a FOUL mood last night when I got home. These front yard contractors are reeeaaalllyyyy getting to him. Hoping they hurry up and finish this damn project, not just for DH's state of mind, but so I can get started planting my new yard. I look at my neighbors&#8217; ranunculus&#8217; with envy lol! I just stayed away from DH, ate dinner, took a shower, and went to the bedroom to watch tv, knocked out around 10pm.

He seems to be in a better mood this morning, he'd BETTER stay that way or else I won't surprise him with a new costume (st pattys day barmaid) I bought last night!! HA!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I thought that photo was sooo funny. There is another one from that same "shoot" where she is really posing. Not sure where she gets it! Glad your Always overnights didn't fail you. That's what I used after I had Charlotte and the d&c. I'm still not sure why you can't wear tampons after a c-section, but followed the rules anyway. If you have any questions concerning your yard feel free to PM me. I'm more than willing to look at photos and let you know if your contractor is doing things right or wrong. Also, dh is a contractor so I'm sure he'd be willing to take a look too. Good luck with the vitamin B. At the very least it should give you a bit more energy (though you may have plenty to begin with). Btw, where do you get all your costumes? 

AFM: I'm having the strongest cramps on my left side today. I wonder if I have a little cyst or something. I used to get them as a teenager before I went on the pill. DH was like, maybe you're pregnant. Considering we've used protection before I O'd that is completely doubtful. Silly man must think his swimmers can get past anything. OK, off to the grocery store. So far my day can consisted of cleaning the house, taking the dogs to the vet and having our annual termite inspection done. Super exciting.


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Ladies!! 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday!!

I went and saw my naturopath yesterday. She had my blood test results from the last 6 months. The good news is my Vitamin D levels are good now. I was quite upset to see that the highest my progesterone has been (and there were about 6 different test results) was 1.1. Last cycle (after taking clomid) it was only .8 on day 25. I am feeling pretty discouraged about this. On a medicated cycle it should be over 15 (at bare minimum). I go on Tuesday for a test (it will be day 23 and that is the day the nurse wanted me to go). I have a confession to make. My naturopath and I checked off some extra tests on my blood requisition form. Its not the first time I have done that either. She feels that we should be looking at a few things other than just progesterone (like thyroid...although my thyroid has always tested just barely normal, estrogen, lh and fsh). I don't feel like my doctor is taking this low progesterone issue seriously. I am quite anxious to see how things look this time after the Provera, clomid and the HCG trigger shot. If my levels aren't higher after all of that I don't know what I will do. :(

Angel  Yes, I am in the tww. It doesn't feel like it though. For some reason I just feel like this won't be my month. I will have a better idea after my blood test if I even have a chance. I'm hoping for good news. I will likely take a test on Tuesday just to see if the HCG from the trigger shot is out of my system. Its not often you take a test during this ttc process hoping for a bfn!! I will be somewhere around 9dpo by then. Depending on that test I will either test again Thursday (if its still positive) or maybe Saturday (if it is negative). 

Your HCG levels went up a ton!! That is so good!! Try not to worry about your progesterone levels I think they really can go up and down and they didn't change that much. I think its a good idea to just keep your eye on it and get more testing done. I'm sure it will look great on Tuesday!! I agree with Meli. This is the perfect place to talk about the things that worry you. We can understand where you are coming from and I find it always feels better to let it out!! So don't worry about being positive all the time. Oh and I hope Carter has stopped whining and you don't have to crack the whip! 

Meli  I think you are right to be cautious with the soy. With your history it is probably best not to do anything that might possibly be linked to more issues with fibrocyctic breasts. Now that you mention that I think I have heard that soy is controversial and that it can mess with estrogen levels which can increase breast cancer risks. I'm sorry that af got you!! On to the next month!! I hope that the progesterone cream works for you!! I think that cd3 is a guideline. I think you would have been fine to go in either Friday afternoon or on Monday. They really only consider the first day of full flow as cd1 so spotting or a very light flow really wouldn't be cd1. 

I got a good chuckle from your murder victim comment!! I'm glad everyone was still alive this morning (and there was no mess to clean up!!). That was a great quote. I really do think its important to let yourself experience your feelings (even the negative ones). Its good to be reminded of that!! 

Jasmine  You are so right. We are like a little family. I am super grateful that I found you girls. Your support has really meant a lot to me!! I have a couple of threads I follow and read but this is really the only one I post in. I hope you managed to get lots of packing done!! Toast and Barbie movies sound like more fun to me then packing....but I suppose those boxes won't pack themselves....How convenient that your husband had to go away just in time to miss the packing!! lol

Vegas  LOVE your new picture. I can see the attitude coming right out of the picture!! I bet despite the odd frustrating moment (biting you during a tantrum for example!!) that she is a lot of fun. It would be great to have a little girl. My husbands sister has one girl (and two boys) and my sister has four boys so more girls are definitely needed!! I hope the cramps go away!! Sounds like you are having a really productive day!! I need one of those.

I went to a Zumba class this morning, watched a bit of tv and I am about to go and watch my husband play squash (he is playing in a tournament this weekend). We have a supper to go to tonight with the tournament. It should be fun. Its not been a productive day for me so far....but its been good anyways.


----------



## Meli_H

*Hey Vegas,*

Thanks for the offer to look at my yard. The latest and longest holdup seemed to be due to the capstone (or is it endstone?) its the stuff that goes on top of the walls? We had special ordered them, they came and cut a template and we picked the color, that was over 2 weeks ago and they keep giving us the run around. Today, DH finally said forget itwere going with the brick, which I think is a great idea, since we already have brick in our yard that was part of the original design. I think using brick is just going to match better. So we went to a local place and bought a bunch of brick and cement (my poor lil Honda Civic! It was practically groaning the whole way home!). If I remember to do so, when the contractor leaves for the day Ill take a pic of how it looks now and post it. Just remember, its really rough still!

B6 gives more energy?? Thats awesome!!! I totally need more energy lately. Maybe cuz I havent been working outBAD GIRL!!! 

Speaking of bad girl, I buy my costumes from Party City. I found a coupon online that was good through tomorrow, 40% off!! SCORED!! I was going to buy the costume anyways, did a google search just in case, and luckily found the coupon. Cost $26 instead of $40. 

As far as your cramps on your left side, I know what you mean. Last month (or was it the cycle before) on 6-7 dpo I had the worst cramps Ive ever had during the 2ww. And it was just on the left side. It was a crampy/burning feeling. Put it this way, had the cramps been on the right side, I would have totally thought it was my appendix and would have paid the ER a visit! I just recently got diagnosed with a small follicular ovarian cyst on the left side, and my research says that depending on the cycle day, they can get engorged with blood thus, the cramps/pain. I think I also read that usually, womens ovaries alternate months in producing the egg? Well see if thats true, because this last cycle, no pain like I experienced last month. So, if this cycle I get the same pain, on the left side, then I would think that its true. Men are really clueless, or eternally hopeful.maybe theyre both lol!

*Hey Jen,*

Sorry to hear about the low progesterone. FX that your levels come back much better after your recent provera, clomid and trigger shot. Thats great that you checked off extra tests on your blood req form. My thyroid came back at 2.4, and research Ive done says that Fertility Specialists claim thyroid results between 1-2 is whats necessary to conceive??..I hope thats wrong, cuz if not, Im in trouble!

Oh, and I also bought some vitamin D3 (2000 IU) last night. Thanks for the suggestion.

Oh, and I lold at your comment to Jasmine regarding her husband conveniently having to go out of town during the packing time. I was thinking the same thing, but forgot to write it down lol!!

Glad youre having a fun (albeit undproductive) day. Thats greatwe need those every once in a while, so enjoy it, dont feel guilty! 

*AFM,*

DH said hell take me out to dinner tonight, wherever I want to go. Hummmmmmmmmm, what a different mood than yesterday..perhaps he has a tracker on the computer and read my comment about him straightening out or else no new costume for him tonight???


----------



## StefNJunk

Soooo thanks to the weather last week I had two unpaid days off of work. Router OH ordered hadn't arrived at the new house yet so I went the whole time with no internet because I couldn't connect with the ethernet cable for whatever reason! 



Jasmineivy said:


> Stef - How you feeling now? This af has been pretty tough for me emotionally I feel like I am grieving all over again for the lost baby. It has really hit home that it's not going to be as easy as I thought to get pg again and I hate that thought, I feel like I'm getting desperate now, I'm pining for it so much! I know you'll be feeling similar so I just wanted to say big hugs x Hope you got your house problems sorted too!

Still kind of down lately, sorry you're in the same boat! My cousin, the one who bragged on FB constantly about her "perfect" pregnancy and how she didn't want to gain too much weight because she has weddings to be in this year had her baby on Thursday. I'll admit it - when I read the announcement on FB, I cried. She had just announced being pg when I found out I was pg the first time. I just don't see her as a mother... she'll be 29 this year, recently married, she and her husband live with her parents and she's never lived out of her parents house. She's spoiled to the core and probably the most immature 28 year old I've ever known. I'm happy her baby is here and healthy, I just don't see her as a mom.

Also, a girl I went to high school with recently announced she's due in July with a boy. She posted a picture of the nursery on FB - same ideas I had for one. Made me sad...



vegasbaby said:


> I'm having mixed feelings today. I had a dream last night where everything was exactly the same as it is in the waking world except that my mc meant nothing to me emotionally. While I feel I have done my very best to move on this is simply not the case. Today the hospital called wanting to know if we had received the bill (we got it two days ago). I asked for a breakdown of charges as so much of it says misc. My insurance has already paid or negotiated down most of it, but I'm still peeved at how much I still owe. And for what?! Anyway, after I spoke with the lady I started to cry. At work. Ugh, I'm such a wimp.

You are NOT a wimp. It's definitely ok to be sad, and receiving bills is just a horrible reminder. I'm still having issues with billing errors from my first mc, from August!



angel2010 said:


> Jasmine, I love our family too. I can honestly say that I have not spoken to a single real life friend about 90% of what I have told you all. I hesitated to write about my levels because we have such a good positive group that I didn't want to bring all that worry up for everyone. I can't wait to be in the second trimester. I know it won't be 100% then, but it will be better. I hate to wish away my pregnancy, but the next 7 weeks couldn't go fast enough.

Yay for your u/s on the 4th! I'm excited! 

I agree, I tell next to no one what I tell you guys. I didn't even tell OH about crying when I saw my cousin had her baby. Most people just don't understand; I'm so glad you guys are here!

Meli, so sorry af got you! Stupid bitch. Next month! FX.

Jasmine, good luck with the packing! Moving sucks. I still have a ton of unpacking to do and we still have to finish cleaning up at the old house. So glad we chose to keep the rent for it through February, we never would've finished everything if we hadn't!

I feel like there's so much more to catch up on with everyone but I'm completely overwhelmed catching up on here, work, work I'm doing for a friend, job hunting, thinking about house stuff... AHHHHHH. So if I didn't comment on something, I did read it all and you are all in my (albeit crazy) thoughts!

AFM, OH's original fix on the drain issue in the basement didn't work. We ended up having to have a pro come out and snake the drain - problem fixed! FYI - don't flush tampons. :blush: I'm sure it was more than just that, but apparently that made the problem worse.

We also had to hire Orkin. Thanks to the house being unoccupied for so long, we have bugs. Waterbugs apparently. And some ants. Gross. Nothing too bad, yet, but we didn't want to risk it getting that way.

As for TTC this month... idk. With everything going on... I just don't know. We haven't even DTD since Feb 13. AF came on the 14th, haven't done anything since it ended because of my rash. It's still pretty bad... Getting better, but slowly. I should be o'ing on Thursday. I already told him I don't care if the rash isn't gone, I'm jumping him by Wednesday. Worst of it is on my lower legs, so I'll just get some thigh high stockings, haha. Ugh I feel like a leper.

So I'm thinking NTNP this month. He hasn't mentioned anything about it since saying he thinks maybe we should wait. I don't want to use OPKs then go crazy knowing when I'm o'ing if we aren't doing anything about it. Still so stressed out I'm not sure it would matter anyway.

Anyway... back to job hunting at work :haha: OH! I did get a web design job! Payment is a new mattress plus new bed (headboard, with bed that has drawers in it for storage) plus cash. Yay! STILL need something more permanent though...


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone, sorry for the small absense, I've been checking in but just haven't had time for a proper reply between packing for the new house, phewf, you always forget how much work it involves! OH got back today, thank god, I was shattered and trying to pack the whole house with a bored 3 year old in tow, not advisable for stress levels, then last night I sat in her room for 2 hours while she messed about before FINALLY falling asleep, I wanted to gouge my eyes out but instead I had the most amazing deep hot bath, I literally submerged my whole body and head in it for a while, seemed to do the trick!

Angel, I totally get where you're coming from when it comes to the whining (sp?) I spent all that time getting Eva to sleep last night because in the past I would have just brought her downstairs but I have also decided to get tough, it's the only way with these cheeky 3 year olds! Oh and btw, no need to withdraw from telling us stuff, as Meli says that is what we're here for and we have all had our down days over these last couple of months! I just hope you can relax soon, I'm sorry you are so stressed out x 

Hey Meli, I'm so glad you will be joining me on the SMEP, I hope it's as good as they say it is in that if you follow it to the letter, you should have your BFP by the third try! We start ours today as it's CD8 for us, started taking the cough syrup, I had a really amusing conversation with the pharmacist about it, I said I needed it for ttc purposes, she was like 'Ummm how?' I was like 'You DON'T want to know!' she was like 'Oh I REALLY do!' so I told her and then had a conversation all about how long it took for her to have hers! She said they were trying for 2 years, then when they were moving house it happened as their minds weren't on it so much! The they started trying extra early for number 2 thinking it would take just as long and 2 weeks later, number 2 was on the way, with a 3 month old baby too! Also, have the preseed ready too! Fx! I took a cheapie today and it looked almost positive, weird, I always seem to have mini LH surges around cd8/9! When will you get the results of your bloods then hun? Oh, I never hardly use tampons, I do feel like they stop the flow and make me have a longer period, plus these days my af is too light anyway!

Hey Vegas, Eva thinks the move is great! She calls the new house 'The Pink House' because she is so excited and I told her she could have her room done out in pink! She also loves playing with all of the boxes! Gosh, that is horrible about the bite, Eva can be exactly the same and she is so big and strong now, it's hard to control her, when she is really throwing a tantrum she punches in the face over and over again and screams so loud, I always get really emotional too, it's just too much to deal with, I have to put her in time out too, with the gate on her room and I tend to leave her there for an extra amount of time if she's been very naughty! Haha, I love your OH's attitude to his swimmers! My OH has gotten a big head now too, as we caught straight away both times and we (think) we had a chemical last month, he calls them his 'Super sperm', I'm like whatever! Men! p.s I love the piccy of Charlotte too, she has the diva factor like my Eva Diva!

Oooooh Meli, did you get your sexy costume out? That's a good deal you got on it! My poor OH still has to put up with my grotty pjs hehe! Hey, I'm wearing a sexy smile what more does he want! Did you go somewhere nice for dinner, wow what a proposition maybe I'll have another think about those costumes afterall!

Hey jenk, aww I'm sorry to hear that your levels are causing you concern, I hope it's nothing to worry about and that you do get your bfp this month! Gosh, it's so stressful isn't it, it's horrible on us women the men don't have a clue do they! Imagine just being able to dtd and that's all that was required of you! Oh yeah, my OH was a buggar wasn't he getting out of most of the packing but don't worry I'm making him work extra hard now he's home, he's on cleaning the oven duty in a minute then impregnantation time, hehe! 

Hey Stef, I was about to send out another search party, lol! I'm sorry you are feeling down, that's hard about your cousin, I understand, atm I work with a girl who is (another story btw) absolutely horrible! She's such a loud mouth and so self centered and she is really nasty about people all of the time! Anyway, she recently got married and I knew she would be ttc as soon as she was married, it would have been fine if my angel hadn't of died as I would have been well pregnant by now but as it stands she is now ttc and I have a horrible feeling she will catch first! As we're a very small team, I know I won't cope with it, she'll be going on about it all the time. Good luck ntnp, it seems to work for a lot of people and hopefully you know your body well enough to know when you are fertile now, just make sure you pounce on Blake at every given opportunity in your well earnt new bed! Gl!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Sorry to hear you had 2 unpaid days off last week! Its got to be stressful-unpaid days off on top of the extra expenditures with your new house:growlmad:

I hope your cousin can step up to the plate, grow up and be a good mommy to her baby. At least, if shes not, she has her mom there that can help her. 

Sorry you had to call in a pro to fix your drain issue, but at least OH tried, right? 

You poor thing with your rashit sounds horrible!! Are you sure its just a rash due to a bug bite and not a staph issue?

I think NTNP sounds like a good plan for you this month. Who knows, it may very well help the situation, right??!

YAY for the web design job!:happydance:

*Jasmine,*

Im glad you got a lot done this weekend, but even more glad that DH is there to help out now!

Ooooo so were really close in cycles now, if youre on CD8. Today is CD5 for me! Ill start taking the robitussin on CD8 also. I will also start eating grapefruit daily from CD7-CD 15. Someone in my office has a huge grapefruit tree and every so often, brings in a huge bag for the office. I took 8 and have been saving them in my desk lol!

Your conversation with the pharmacist sounds funny. Interesting that she didnt know about the robitussin..betcha she shares it with other customers now lol!

I did wear the costume on Saturday night.it just makes my life easier what with AF being around, so it helped me out with *ahem* *him* IYKWIM :blush: ! I had to throw him a bone since it had been a few days we hadnt BDd lol!

We didnt go out to dinner, I wasnt in the mood to get dressed and go out, so my selection was to order delivery of a family meal from a local Middle Eastern place, its a greek salad with feta cheese, grilled chicken and grilled steak on a kebab, on a bed of basmati rice, with a couple pieces of baklava. YUMMY!


*AFM,*

Tonight after work I am going to get the follow up x-rays done for my left breast.

Hopefully my blood test results come in by tomorrow. Ill send an email to my dr. tomorrow morning to follow up. FX she gets back to me no later than tomorrow night! I cant wait to find out the results, an feeling totally anxious, but also afraid to know (if its bad news)


----------



## Middysquidge

Good luck Meli, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Good luck Meli, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x

awww, thank you! :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Sorry I have mia lately. We went to Tulsa for a big bass fishing competition. I will catch up tomorrow and reply. I am starting to get withdraws from you ladies!!


----------



## Middysquidge

So I started taking the cough syrup yesterday, I can't believe what's happened today, I have sooo much ewcm, I could make a flippin omelette! :haha: Err gross!

Anyway, I'm confused, is this the preseed maybe coming out from last night, I only used 2g? Or is it the syrup making it hapen or am I about to ovulate ridiculously early?

The cheapie opk was quite a strongish line too, not positive but! x 

Gl today meli and Angel x


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I know it is still early in CA, but I'm hoping you hear something soon regarding both if your tests. I never thought about buying costumes from Party City. I was just thinking you went to Fredrick's or somewhere like that. I may have to steal your idea! The Greek food sounds yummy. We're having chicken gyros at my house tonight. Pinterest recipe.

Angel: bass fishing. Do you watch or participate? Also, can you share the link to your personal journal, I think I accidentally unsubscribed from it (stupid phone). How are you feeling?

Jenk: love that you checked off extra boxes for your bloodwork. Too bad all mine is taken at the doctor's office or I would do the same thing. When do you test?

Stef: sorry oh couldn't work out the plumbing on his own. My dh is very handy yet we've had to hire Roto-rooter twice. Baby wipes are also not flushable (but how was the two year old to know this). Are you happy with the new house otherwise? I'm sure you'll have a lot if fun making it your own.

Jasmine: here is what I've read regarding pre-seed. Apply about 30-60 minutes before you need it so it coats the inside and wipe away the excess before dtd. No need to fill up the whole syringe either, that's just to sell more product. Eva is going to love having a new pink room. What is it with girls and pink? 

As usual I have little to report. I'm 10dpo so I should start in the next few days. Hoping I won't start until 12dpo, but pretty sure tomorrow will be my day.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, packing sucks! Unpacking is somehow worse though! We did very minimal packing before moving... packed up our large bedroom closet and sold our old bed frame, then all the closet stuff sat in boxes for a few weeks until we closed on the house, then we had his family over and they helped us pack the rest of the stuff and move everything, all in one day. Crazy! Your move day is in 2 days, yay!

Ugh at the woman you work with... sounds just like my cousin! A month and a half or so ago I was feeling very bitter toward her but felt badly about it, felt like karma was going to bite me in the butt for it, so I messaged her and told her congrats on the baby and told her about my mc's. She responded "Sorry about the baby! Yeah daddy (as in her husband) can't wait and is telling her to come early lol." I wanted to respond, "Are you guys stupid? Why would you hope for something like that? Keep that little one in there as long as possible!" but I just let it go and never messaged back. 

I know I've seen people mention cough syrup while ttc, but I never actually read what it's all about or just don't remember, but now I'm curious.

And yep, I do know my cycle well enough to know best timing... which is a blessing and a curse, I think! It means I'm gearing up this week to want to bd all the time but then that stresses me out... avoiding OPKs is almost pointless! lol

And ewwwww at the omelet comment! Although it did make me giggle!

Meli, unpaid days off suck, especially when they're out of my control. I had 2 unpaid days off a couple of weeks ago because of office renovations. I really think I should get paid if I'm stuck missing work against my will!

I hope my cousin can be a good mom, too, but I just see her being that type that tries harder to be a friend to the child than a mom. 

I'm pretty sure the rash is staph, actually. I thought the original mark was a spider bite, and it's possible it was and it got infected, but the rest of the rash is almost definitely from me scratching the original mark and spreading it. It's taking soooooo long to heal! Part of me is still tempted to go get an antibiotic, but I HATE the idea of taking more and I know I can get rid of it without meds... just know that'd be faster. Ugh. I'm sticking it out for now!

Have you gotten the test results back? *looks at clock* probably not!

I buy my sexy outfits from eBay usually, believe it or not!

Vegas, we are happy with the house! There's still work to be done - we have to install a few new windows, once the weather warms up and the snow melts we have to get rid of this mulch / wood chip stuff that the seller put around the house (it butts up to the house just begging for bugs), need to add insulation to the attic, etc. We also had to hire Orkin - with the house being empty for so long we have some bugs. We're pretty much out of money for making the house our own now, but we'll be able to do it slowly over time!

Do you always start af that early after o? I think my cycle changed to 29 days after the mc's.

AFM, CD12. That is, if you count extreme light spotting as the start of af. My last two cycles have been 29 days IF you count the light spotting, and o'ing on CD15. I'm wondering if I SHOULD count the light spotting as the start, but I'm thinking so since it came with cramping. 

I did a "what if" and looked at the calendar again :roll: I decided last mc that next pg I won't get a scan to hear the heartbeat until 9 weeks. After seeing so many lose babies at 8w, 8+1, etc, including mine at 8ish, I figure 9 weeks is safer. Let's say by some miracle I get pg this cycle. I will be 9 weeks exactly on my anniversary with OH. How awesome would that be. I really need to stop the "what if" game!

We did bd last night. Idk what his obsession is with pulling out, quite often he stops and wants me to finish him with "special kisses" (lol Jasmine for that term!) which I'm usually fine with unless it's o time. Last night, though, and TMI, I was on my stomach and he pulled out at the last second (actually felt like mid happy time) and *ahem* all over my behind. What is it with guys and making sex messes?! He needs to get jumped Wednesday / Thursday / Friday!


----------



## Meli_H

:dust:*Jasmine*

Lol at making an omelette! It sounds like its the preseed dripping out.
Sounds like youll o very soon!! Dont let that egg get away!

*Vegas,*

I used to buy costumes from Fredericks and Victorias secret but theyre so expensive! Now I just buy party city costumes, and use either fishnet stockings, or the cute knee his with bows and stilettos. Idk. DH seems to like them. I still feel somewhat silly in them, but whatevs. 

Chicken gyros sound good! Do you buy the bread they go in? or do you make them?

FX your luteal phase can hang in there a little longer. Have you ever used progesterone cream to lengthen your lp?

*Stef,*

Ugh your cousin sounds like a piece of work. How ignorant is that..wanting your baby to come early?? Bless her hearthow lucky of her to not have a clue about how so many things can go wrong with a pregnancy! Im jealous of her, for that reason alone!

I hope your rash heals, like yesterday!!

I know what you mean about the what if game. I need to stop also. Is there a support group that exists for such a thing? Oh wait, thats our group lol!

Lol at your OH sex messes. When DH used to do that (before ttc) at least he cleaned me up afterwards. Thats the least he could do, right?

*So this is for you and Jasmine:*

Readysetgo! To jumping your men for the next few nights and catching the egg!!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, he actually did clean me up, or at least he tried to, lol. He grabbed the tshirt he had taken off. Then he added, "I just wiped your butt." :roll: Even when he knows I'm o'ing and we're actively ttc he still likes to do it the rest of the month. I just don't get the appeal.The VERY first time we dtd we were standing up and when he did it it shot clear across the room :rofl:

I'm just all about the TMI today!

Yeah, her baby did end up coming early, but luckily she is just fine and healthy. 

And I don't think our "what if" support group works when we all do it! Lol!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: yeah, my luteal phase is pretty short 9-10dpo is all I usually make. I'm taking B6 to help with this, but who knows if/ when it will work. Sorry about the bugs. We use Orkin too and it has made a huge difference. Our house had been empty for six years before we bought it so the bugs thought it belonged to them. They have since gotten the message with the exeption of the errant bug who makes his way in (though not for long). Not sure what do advise about oh choosing to spill his seed where it can't be planted.


----------



## vegasbaby

Also, I play the what if game and we aren't even ttc. According to FF if I had conceived this cycle (and since we used protection I know I didn't) my due date would be our ten year anniversary. Still, I like playing what if.


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Meli, he actually did clean me up, or at least he tried to, lol. He grabbed the tshirt he had taken off. Then he added, "I just wiped your butt." :roll: Even when he knows I'm o'ing and we're actively ttc he still likes to do it the rest of the month. I just don't get the appeal.The VERY first time we dtd we were standing up and when he did it it shot clear across the room :rofl:
> 
> I'm just all about the TMI today!
> 
> Yeah, her baby did end up coming early, but luckily she is just fine and healthy.
> 
> And I don't think our "what if" support group works when we all do it! Lol!

Men...they're totally from a different planet. Who can understand them! 

yah, your're right about "I don't think our "what if" support group works when we all do it!"


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Also, I play the what if game and we aren't even ttc. According to FF if I had conceived this cycle (and since we used protection I know I didn't) my due date would be our ten year anniversary. Still, I like playing what if.

omg vegas to do that would drive me crazy!! 

oh and I lol at "Not sure what do advise about oh choosing to spill his seed where it can't be planted" ha ha hee hee!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: yeah, my luteal phase is pretty short 9-10dpo is all I usually make. I'm taking B6 to help with this, but who knows if/ when it will work. Sorry about the bugs. We use Orkin too and it has made a huge difference. Our house had been empty for six years before we bought it so the bugs thought it belonged to them. They have since gotten the message with the exeption of the errant bug who makes his way in (though not for long). Not sure what do advise about oh choosing to spill his seed where it can't be planted.

It seems like more are coming out since he treated... but he's coming back next week because he couldn't treat everywhere with the washing machine leak, so now that that's fixed he can finish and hopefully it'll work. Then every two months he'll come back.




vegasbaby said:


> Also, I play the what if game and we aren't even ttc. According to FF if I had conceived this cycle (and since we used protection I know I didn't) my due date would be our ten year anniversary. Still, I like playing what if.

I do too, but it still makes me crazy!




Meli_H said:


> vegasbaby said:
> 
> 
> Also, I play the what if game and we aren't even ttc. According to FF if I had conceived this cycle (and since we used protection I know I didn't) my due date would be our ten year anniversary. Still, I like playing what if.
> 
> omg vegas to do that would drive me crazy!!
> 
> oh and I lol at "Not sure what do advise about oh choosing to spill his seed where it can't be planted" ha ha hee hee!!!Click to expand...

I lol'ed too! There was one time that he tried doing that for the fun of making a mess and without realizing I was doing it I was clenching down there and he couldn't, lol.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Well it's 8.25pm here, we are sat in a pretty much packed house, we get the keys tomorrow morning, yipeeee! It's been tiring today but we have at least got a lot done, mainly because the squidge was at nursery, what a difference that makes. We even managed to go out for tea too, seen as though we have packed all of our food and cleaned our cooker, we had a good excuse but not such a good excuse for the massive ice cream we had! 

Vegas, I put the preseed in about half an hour before we dtd, I didn't wipe off the excess though which I read afterwards I should of done so maybe that's why I got an omelette! I don't care as long as it works although I already think it won't happen this month, I just have a feeling it won't stick!

Stef, omg flippin killing myself laughing over here at all of your tmi, I totally agree and it really upset me last time my oh did that, it's like they know we're ttc so why the hell do that? I do not see the attraction either, you're right men are weird and infuriating most of the time!

I've been playing the whatif game too, I could pontentially get a bfp on UK Mother's Day or again the 13th March, so number 13 and our table was 13 tonight, clearly I'm cracking up!

Meli, good luck with your results today and thanks for the baby dust! I'll take your advice and be sure to jump OH! Our next schedule is tomorrow night, part of me wants to do it tonight too but I don't want him to get worn out and I'm trying to stick to the SMEP to the letter, just see what happens! Oooh, I'm not surprised OH likes the costumes, mine would too! Perhaps I'll treat him one day! Maybe for his 40th in ten years!

Well, hope to hear some good news for both Melis and Angels results soon and I may not be on here from Friday to Monday, new internet gets switched on Monday but I'll be checking in as often as I can!

Bye for now girls x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: Well done on being packed. Unbelievable how much you can get done without the little "helper" around, right? Last time we moved Charlotte had just turned one so I was able to stick her in the pack-n-play and go about our packing. If I had to move with her now, I'd go crazy. 

DH is off at a work thing right now so I'm home bored. I've started cramping so af should be here any time. Also, did I mention that I have a UTI? Not sure how I got that as dh and I haven't been dtd all that much, but still I've got one. The antibiotics are making me break out in a slight rash. I should probably call my doctor about this. Think I'm going to watch some bad TV until dh gets home.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, the tampon thing is worth a try. It wouldnt be completely awful to have just on period with a pad. I used the Always with wings after having Carter too and they are my first choice. (Vegas, not really sure about the section/tampon thing either??) I also really like that quote and think it will go with something else in my life as well. Thanks for posting it. Ooh, that barmaid sounds fun, glad he liked it. That was nice of him to offer dinner, hope he continued to behave! Cant wait to see your yard! And I hate to say this, but my endocrinologist told me that he would like my thyroid under a 2 to get pregnant again, you may want to look into it. Hope your results are ideal and your followup goes well.

Vegas, Thanks, I hope the number is good tomorrow too! I love being pregnant, but obviously with all the worry you cant enjoy it 100%. I know what you mean about wondering about the other ladies. I recently came across that old thread and had a peek at the first page, so many angels. I really dont know how I would have coped with out you all. I am sorry Charlotte bit you. Biting is the worst!! Carter never really bit us (yet!!), but he bit the boy I babysit, Charlie btw. He bit him really bad. It left bruising and all the teeth marks. If he would have bitten just a hair harder he would have broken skin. And I LOVE your new avatar, like Meli said- a total diva!! Hope your cramping doesnt mean a cyst or if so it goes away quickly on its own. The bass fishing is my dad and dh. It was pretty fun to watch the weigh-ins though. Glad to hear your lp is at least 10 days, hopefully you get to 12!
Here is my link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1149081-after-2-years-waiting-loss-ttc-2-a.html

Jenk, I am sorry your progesterone levels are so low and that you think you are out this month. I hope your doctor starts taking it seriously for you.

Stef, sorry about those unpaid days. That stinks! I am also it has been so hard with lots of announcements. Congrats on that web design job though. Anything helps! That stinks that ohs fix didnt work. At least he tried. I am very sorry about your staph infection. I can see why you wouldnt want the antibiotics though. I have only had a yeast infection twice and this last time it kept me up at night itching so bad. It sounds like a good idea to get rid of that mulch though. Why did they even have it there anyway? Hope oh lets himself go during the next few :sex:. Dh wishes I would finish him with special kisses. That is something I would like to try, but havent been able to do yet.:blush:

Jasmine, glad oh is back and you have gotten your packing done. Sorry it has been so rough getting Eva to bed though. To be honest, Carter is still in his crib because I am scared he will not nap well and will get me up too early in the morning. That bath sounds amazing though! I might have to have one tonight too! Sorry you think that skanky girl will get pregnant before you. FX you catch first!!! That is funny that you told the pharmacist about the cough medicine. Maybe she will do some research and pass on the info. I dont know how fast that stuff is supposed to work, but if it is o, at least you :sex: last night!


AFM, I will find out my test results tomorrow. Other than that I don't have anything new to report. If my ultrasound goes well on Monday I will pick up a new pregnancy journal. Charlie's mom has offered to watch both boys for me so Jeff will be able to go with me


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, YAY!!! I hope you get your unpacking done faster than we have! I still have boxes in the bedroom closet, in the extra bedroom, in the basement... tons of laundry to catch up on, etc etc! 

And I'd say all that packing is a good enough excuse for massive ice cream!

Lol @ your table number comparison. I do the same crazy things! Every month I'm looking at dates... when will I o, when is AF due, when could I get a BFP, if I get pg when would I be due, when would this time in the pg come, is there any significance in these dates blah blah blah. I don't believe in coincidence so much so when dates line up to something significant in an odd way my crazy ttc lady brain sees it as a sign even if it's nothing!

And lol! Are you really going to make him wait 10 years for a costume? Hehehe.

Vegas, ugh, UTIs suck. The last one I got was just after the mc, wasn't sure how I got it either. I used to get them whenever I would go periods of drinking less water (e.g. when I would go up to visit family I always ended up drinking more soda), could that have caused it?

Angel, OH is Mr. Problem Solver - he'll try to solve ANY problem before asking anyone for help! I love that about him but it's also a little annoying sometimes, lol. At least I know I can always rely on him to come up with a solution to pretty much everything! 

I used to get yeast infections a lot more often as a teenager, haven't gotten them much recently, but the last one I got from the antibiotics after the mc (3 rounds!) was HORRIBLE. Never had one so bad! 

I'm not sure why they have the mulch there, I'm guessing the guy who renovated the house that we bought it from did whatever was cheapest for curb appeal. He cheaped out on so many things in this house! Yesterday I was taking a shower and tried moving the shower head a bit and it broke off in my hand! I almost drowned, I saw my life flash before my eyes as water heavy squirted me in the face... it was dramatic, lol. Seriously, though, crazy!

You should surprise your DH one time and finish him with special kisses! I bet he'd love it :)

Be sure to let us know your lab results, and I'm excited for your ultrasound on Monday!

BTW, OH keeps asking who you are when he sees your name on FB, lol. I've told him a few times, he just doesn't get the whole women's forum thing, I guess. "What do you ladies talk about?" "Why would you talk about that on a forum?" lol

AFM, nothing new to report. O'ing anytime from today to Friday (no cramping yet so probably not today). Trying not to think about it at all! 

OH! And I got my ring back yesterday! 

https://i.imgur.com/UyH7sIK.jpg https://i.imgur.com/PRShofu.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Love your ring! I'm sure you are so excited to have it back so you can stare at it all day. Lol about the shower. Just what you needed right? Btw, if I ever finished dh off with special kisses I bet he'd ask for it all the time. Maybe once he gets me preggo I'll fo it as a special thanks. I think my UTI is from not drinking enough. When I was doing the opk's I wouldn't drink anything after lunch as I wanted to wait to go home to test. Between no liquids and no peeing for 5+ hours I'm sure I got myself in trouble.

Angel: can't wait for your ultrasound. So glad dh will be able to go with you. I'm never going to another OB appointment without dh.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

Good morning! Work will be crazy busy for the next couple of days but I&#8217;ll try to check in again as soon as I can and catch up.

Just wanted to let y&#8217;all know that my dr said &#8220;results show good ovarian reserve&#8221;. 

I&#8217;m taking her response with a grain of salt, and can&#8217;t wait to receive the detailed lab results in the mail so I can pick them apart with the help of Dr. Google (and you ladies, of course!). 

I probably won&#8217;t get the results until this weekend, I am SO dying to drive by her office to pick up the results though&#8230;

Oooohhhh Stef,, love love that ring!! It&#8217;s beautiful! HE DID GOOD!


----------



## vegasbaby

Almost forgot; AF arrived this morning. I made it a full 10 days, so that's better than last month. I also cut two whole weeks off of last cycle 39 vs 53 days. Insane right! To think I used to hate my 33 day cycles. Hoping this last cycle before ttc is a little more normal.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: even if you're taking it with a grain of salt, that is still very good news! Now you just have to catch one of those little suckers.


----------



## angel2010

Got my results back! My progesterone started around 15, went to 18, then to 14.7. Now it is 17.2!! So that is great news that is didn't continue to decline! They didn't test the hcg since it was looking good previously. FX for a sticky bean!!!!!!!!
Sorry for those that read my journal and had to read that twice!!


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> Almost forgot; AF arrived this morning. I made it a full 10 days, so that's better than last month. I also cut two whole weeks off of last cycle 39 vs 53 days. Insane right! To think I used to hate my 33 day cycles. Hoping this last cycle before ttc is a little more normal.

That is great. My cycle this past time would have been 38 or 39. Normal for me is 35, and it sucks. So much time waiting to o and less chances to try than others.

And Stef, that ring is beautiful. He did a great job!

If you ladies like scary movies you should watch Sinister. Creeped my shit right out!!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, I am excited to have it back! Word of advice - never get jewelry sized around Valentine's Day. I'm not sure if that's the reason but I'm sure it had something to do with the 2 week time period for sizing!

What sucks more about the shower head breaking is now I'm stuck using the other shower that has a sucky shower head with low water pressure until we get a replacement! It almost doubles my shower time because it takes sooooo long to rinse my hair out.

Yep, that's how I used to get the UTIs! I'm worried about getting one now because we've been without a bathroom at work on and off for about a month now. I can leave to go somewhere but it's just such a hassle... I end up holding it all day :wacko:



angel2010 said:


> Got my results back! My progesterone started around 15, went to 18, then to 14.7. Now it is 17.2!! So that is great news that is didn't continue to decline! They didn't test the hcg since it was looking good previously. FX for a sticky bean!!!!!!!!
> Sorry for those that read my journal and had to read that twice!!

YAY! 

We're avid horror fans here. OH and I saw Sinister in theaters when it came out. It was better than I expected. 

AFM, I totally dirty texted OH at work this morning. He got some very special special kisses last night, no work done on his part, so I made it very clear what I want tonight. Hehehe. :blush:


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine*

Today is my CD8 so we&#8217;ll start with SMEP today. :thumbup: Try not to suffer from withdrawals from us (like Angel mentioned). I know what she means...I feel the same way!

*Vegas*

You make a good point about not going to another OB appt without DH. I&#8217;ve decided the same thing! DH works from home most of the time so the scheduling shouldn&#8217;t be a problem. But FIRST I have to get pg!! _Here I am getting ahead of myself again&#8230;.sigh......_

YAY to lengthening your luteal phase and a shorter cycle! 39 v 53 days is a huge difference-almost half a cycle!! :happydance:

*Angel,*

Ughh to what you mentioned about the thyroid, I need to look at what my thyroid was before I got pg and compare to current number..

So glad your numbers came back great!!! YAYYYYYYY :happydance:

Ooohhh we saw Sinister last weekend, and it WAS totally creepy!! DH is not easily creeped out, but even he was creeped out by it!!

*Stef*

oh yea, just realizing that in my last post I wrote to Angel about the ring being beautiful. DUh! I meant to write that to you!! That's what happens when I try to post in a hurry, and from work lol!

Sorry to hear about the shower head breaking off. That&#8217;s happened to me before and caused a mess in the shower--water shooting EVERYWHERE! You almost drowned, huh? You poor thing&#8230;glad you survived it lol!

I&#8217;m guessing that the mulch was put to help with gardening/conserving water when you water the plants/bushes/trees?

Your OH&#8217;s questions are funny&#8230;"Why would you talk about that on a forum?" *HA! **If he only knew the things we talk about&#8230;*better make sure he never reads these conversations! I realized a long time ago that I need to make sure DH doesn&#8217;t read these (especially my) entries! He&#8217;d be mortified!!

Yay to the special kisses to butter him up for tonight!! JUMP HIM! :sex:

*AFM,*

Nothing much going on today. Hoping I get the detailed CD3 lab results very soon, maybe by Saturday? I&#8217;ve started eating grapefruit daily, have 8 left to go before I finish them! I also received the progesterone cream I ordered last Friday. *HOLY crap! *That container is lots smaller than I expected. And I paid $33 for it??!! CRAZY! This stuff better work lol!

SUPPOSEDLY, today is the day that they will be finished with my yard. What&#8217;s left is the sealing of the stained concrete, and installing the tile on the front doorway/porch. It sounds like an ambitious list for 1 day, so I&#8217;m not too excited yet. I wouldn&#8217;t be surprised if it&#8217;s pushed out another day. I just want to hurry up and plant my garden!


----------



## vegasbaby

Crap, just tried to reply and hit something that took me to a thread about plus sized girls TTC. WTF? 

Meli: sounds like you are all ready to go. Hope your dh is ready! Btw, I'm guessing it will be two days before your yard is done. I expect they will need to come back to grout the tile.

Stef: you have no bathrooms at work? I'm not sure that is even legal. And I agree about Valentines being the busiest time of year at the jewelers. But you've got it back now!

Angel: I like scary movies, but I get scared so easily. Not sure if I'll watch it or not (again, I'm a wimp).

I'm sad again today. My dh's cousin's wife (can you follow that) just announced on FB that she is pregnant with her third son. He's due two days after my angel. The worst part is that she included a photo of herself in profile. I was looking at the post on my phone and before I saw the caption or the belly I was thinking about how much she looks like me. It should be me. It's not me..... In other news, I'm bleeding like crazy. Much heavier than it used to be. Also cramping a lot. Could do without that.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

DH _should _be ready. Hes always in the mood, and seeing the light at the end of the tunnel for the end of the project has def put him in an all around better mood. Finally! Sometimes poor DS will send me the following texts when he arrives home after school. Red alert! Red alert! Thats code for Beware. someones in a BAD mood lol! 

Yup, Im sure youre right. That makes sense now. They will have to come back to grout the tile!

Im also a wimp for scary movies, but I cant help myself! As long as Im not alone I can watch them. But I can't watch them by myself! He likes watching them cuz then Ill lay down with him on the chaise lounge. I prefer to sit in my own section of the sectional, and will only lay down with him when scary movies are on. He emanates lots of heat, so I get hot really quickly, then he starts to get distracted and not watch the movie (*ahem*, IYKWIM) lol!

Maybe your cramping and bleeding more than usual is a good sign, a sign that your uterine lining is building up nice and thick? 

Sorry that youre down. I would feel the same with the news. Its just too close to him with similar EDDs. Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

So how's everyone doing today? I had to stay home because Charlotte is sick. She has a pretty high fever and is coughing so I kept her home. I figure since I am home I can clean the house and organize the closets (or sit on the computer and play all day). So far I've cleaned out the spice cabinet and made a big batch of Chex mix to snack on. Looks like it is going to be a pretty dull day. Just hoping Charlotte improves some so she can enjoy the weekend.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, yeah I don't think OH believed me about how much water shot straight into my face until he tried wetting his hair using the busted head. Haha, karma! 

Honestly, I don't think the seller was thinking about gardening when he put the mulch in, I think he was thinking about the cheapest thing he could possibly do! He did that a lot, we're finding out the longer we live there. Mostly little stuff that can be lived with or easily fixed, thank goodness.

Lol! Yeah I definitely need to keep OH from reading our convos! But babe, if you find this, you're a sex god and your swimmers are mini Olympians. My little suck up comment to butter him up there. :haha:

Lol at your DH getting distracted watching movies! OH and I both do if we try watching movies in the bedroom. I honestly don't think we've EVER gotten through a movie while trying to watch it in the bedroom!

And for jumping him last night... totally did! :sex:

vegas, yeah, they're doing renovations at work. I know, it doesn't sound like it's legal. We can leave to go to the bathroom and not mark down a lunch break or anything, but seriously... shouldn't there be a porta-potty or something? It's happened on and off for quite awhile now, first there was an issue where they couldn't get the main water valve to shut off because it was broken, so we couldn't use the bathroom for awhile because of the renovations. Now the bathroom is torn out and being replaced.

I understand being sad! I've gone through the same thing with people's announcements. I dread seeing them lately. 

I hope that Charlotte starts feeling better ASAP!

AFM... officially in the tww! BD'd last night, hoping he's down to do it again tonight (who am I kidding, it's not if he's down to BD, it's if he doesn't decide special kisses ending is better, lol). Something tells me he wants to be pg again and the talk of wanting to wait is just fear of something happening again. He knows my cycle almost as well as I do, so he does know when I'm o'ing. I stuck with my word and didn't use any OPKs this month.

Also, we replaced the low pressure showerhead with a nice one we picked up last night. It's awesome, removable with the different massage functions. And it actually has good pressure now, yay! He put the crappy one in the other bathroom for now.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: No opks-you brave girl! I'm so excited that you are in the tww. I'm not sure how I would feel if my dh read my posts. I think he'd just be happy that I am no longer discussing this stuff with him on a regular basis. He knows that I still get sad sometimes, but I think he's out of things to say about it. As far as talking about bd'ing, I know he'd prefer less talk and more action! We've been married a long time and together forever so our love life is pretty tame at this point. We never make it though a movie either if we watch in bed, but this is only because dh will fall asleep. See what I mean? :haha:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas*

Sorry to hear Charlotte is sick. FX you dont catch it!!! I hope she gets better soon!

Wow, youre good to organize closets on a day off. I need to wash windows soon..maybe one of these weekends Ill rope DS into helping me. Hes always down to earn some extra $.

Youre funny about less talk and more action! And how dh will fall asleep on you. Im the same way--Im the one always falling asleep. Then again, I *do *wake up 2-2 ½ hours earlier than him on weekdays..

*Stef*

I know what you mean about the seller using cheap stuff. Our house is about 25 years old, and it had one owner before us. It didnt have any upgrades at all. You could tell the builder used the CHEAPEST materials/finishes. Little by little weve had stuff donereplaced inside doors 4 years ago, replaced windows 3 yrs ago, replaced closet doors and the front door 1 year ago, installed crown moulding throughout the whole house 6 mos ago, installed plantation shutters and did the stained concrete and walkway recently. Little by little were turning it into a house we really really love. Its a modest house, and could have upgraded years ago, but Im so glad we didnt! weve also used that conversation as a teachable moment with DS. He asked why didnt we buy a new, better, bigger house? My response was :just because you CAN, doesnt mean that you DO. There is no need to get into more debt and possibly overextend ourselves just because we can or want to. We love not being in ridiculous debt, the house will be paid off in abt ten more years (DH refinanced into the 15 year loan a few years ago). It more than doubled our payment but it was for the best so that we could get finished paying it off much quicker. We also love our street (its a cul-de-sac) and love our neighbors. 


Luvd your suck up comment to OH just in case! FX you caught the egg!! :dust: Good for you sticking to your word and not using opks. I just started using mine-since CD8! Im terrified of missing the egg again!! I dont know if I will o CD 12 or CD14 or somewhere in between!

Ughh, got another call from my dr. again. She said they still arent comfortable with the views from the 2nd mammogram, they want me to go back for a 3rd time, this time for an ultrasound. Im fine with that. As long and they dont have to manhandle me again!! The last mammogram really really hurt..I still have bruising on the top of my boob! I'm truly traumatized from the experience lol

My niece is being dropped off at my work this afternoon and she is spending the weekend with us. I am taking her to a play tomorrow at our local community college. Ramona Quimby. I loved reading those books at her age! Im actually looking forward to the play myself. Hopefully I get a chance to do some gardening, maybe not the new huge front section but at least be able to plant some pretty flowers around our tree. Then Sunday our neighbors are having a surprise bday party for the wife.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm feeling like not using OPKs was more crazy than brave, lol. I was soooo tempted to use one yesterday because I THINK I o'd then (based on last two times and some minor cramping it seems I may have a day late again, cycle changed by a day after mc maybe?). I used to be able to tell EASILY, the cramping was very obvious, always on one side and made me mildly nauseous. Yesterday I had some pinchy cramps, but I'm pretty sure it was o'ing. Odd thing is it started on the left then I had some on the right. I almost always have some cramping on the left for pretty much everything since the first mc, but never on the right. 

How is Charlotte feeling? Hope you didn't catch whatever she has!

Meli, the guy that sold us this house bought it last summer and redid everything, but he went cheapo for the most part. It all LOOKS nice, but it's cheaper quality stuff. That isn't really a problem usually (e.g. he used laminate flooring instead of wood, which I'm ok with), but with things like putting the mulch up against the house, a showerhead that breaks off after two weeks... it's annoying.

That's definitely a good lesson for DS. There really isn't a point in buying a new home when you are happy where you are! We probably could have pulled off getting a bigger house with more expensive upgrades, but then we would be in so much more debt. We love the area we're in, and although the house needs some work done to it, that's just going to make it that much more special to us!

Glad you don't have to have your boobs manhandled again! I'm totally not looking forward to mammograms... I'm tiny up top so I imagine it won't be much fun! Did she give you any idea why she isn't happy with what they're seeing in the mammograms? 

AFM, got to bd again last night! :happydance: I'm currently waiting for our new bed to be delivered. And I should be working on that website, but I'd rather be on here, lol. I was just trying to respond before my laptop died and I had two cats hovering around me trying to get my coffee and cereal. Seriously, it was liking watching someone swat away flies. I'd tell one to go away, the other would come up and try to get my cereal. I'd move my cereal, the other one would go at my coffee. It lasted a good 5 minutes before I closed the laptop and walked away from them, lol.

I've been obsessed lately with a song... "Turning Page" by Sleeping at Last. I've never seen any of the Twilight's or read any of the books and have no plans to, but the soundtracks are amazing. I could play this song on repeat for hours on end (and have!). Even the instrumental version is amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw5tlrYf43c


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am sorry Charlotte was sick and hope she is feeling better now. I am also sorry about yet another pregnancy announcement. I think I have told you all this before, but every time my sil puts something up I think "that's great for you, I gave birth to my baby in the toilet!". Childish I know, but I still can't help it even now being pregnant again. Also, I know what you mean about your bedroom antics being pretty tame. Our are as well. My dh couldn't even finish a half hour show in our bed before going to sleep. We have only had sex twice since we did it to make this baby!

Meli, sorry the still want to do an ultrasound, but at least you don't have to have another mammogram. I still have a while, but I am very much dreading getting my first one! I think I will be getting one early, my maternal grandma and great grandma both had breast cancer. Glad your yard is almost done as well. I hope you have fun with your niece this weekend.

Stef, good for you for jumping oh and getting some twice! Good to hear you got a new shower head. The hand held ones are also nice to take care of a little "self lovin".:blush: I tried to listen to the song, but my computer is acting really crappy right now.

Jasmine, hope the move is going well. 

AFM, I have just realized that I would have been entering the third trimester on Thursday had I not miscarried. I think some of us have already hit that mark so...:drunk:


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Stef,*

You are right. It does seem true that the more work you put into your home, the more you grow to love it. The only outstanding thing (that matters to me) is that we still have 2 rooms with STUPID popcorn ceiling. I curse whoever came up with popcorn ceilings!! Ughhhh it is such a hassle to remove. I keep telling myself that we&#8217;ve already finished removing the worst of it (meaning the biggest rooms) but I am still dreading it. We need to do it for the guest room/nursery and the office. Those rooms are tiny compared to all the other rooms we&#8217;ve done, but still&#8230;when it&#8217;s time to decorate the nursery, it will come down! The other big ticket item left to do is the roof. I think we still have the original roof. FX it lasts through this season and gives us more time to replace it. The cheapest quote we&#8217;ve gotten is $12 grand. We&#8217;re gonna stick it out with this old roof as long as we can lol! On my wish list is to install beadboard in the hallway and in the nursery. DH wants to install some decorative paneling in the living room, but we&#8217;ll see.

They are concerned with the exact same area that I had a cyst removed about 15 years ago. It&#8217;s the exact same spot where the incision was made. They are not sure if it&#8217;s scar tissue or a new cyst/growth. They say they just want to make sure, thus the 3rd appt. I know I wasn&#8217;t concerned to begin with, but now I&#8217;m starting to get a little concerned that it is a new growth, because since that last removal 15 yrs ago, I&#8217;ve had to get mammograms every 2-3 years, and they&#8217;ve never seen anything or had me go back for followups, until this time. We&#8217;ll see.

Lol at watching someone swat away flies. Good for you! I have no patience for that type of stuff! Neither does DH. Maybe that&#8217;s why we don&#8217;t have any pets!

I like that song &#8220;Turning Page&#8221;. I&#8217;ve never heard it before. DH listened to it with me and loved it also! Thanks for sharing that.

*Angel,*

LOL at the self-lovin comment! Y&#8217;all crack me up. I luv u guys!!!

Yah, mammograms are NO FUN, but necessary evils, I suppose, especially with your family history.

No, I haven&#8217;t paid attention to the trimesters, I just keep track of months, and where I would have been had not had my mc.

*Vegas, Jasmine, Sweetmomma, Jennk and JennC,*

Hope you guys are doing well! Miss you guys! Vegas, Hope Charlotte is feeling better!!

*AFM,*

Having a great weekend with my niece!

Alright&#8230;..please nobody judge me&#8230;..BUT I did something that, in a way, makes me feel rather silly (although I don&#8217;t regret having done it, I just feel silly).

I very rarely post on other threads, I will if I see someone is asking a question and I see that nobody has answered, or if I feel that I have something to add that nobody&#8217;s mentioned, I&#8217;ll throw my 2 cents in, or if I have a question, I&#8217;ll post (like in the soy thread) but have not nurtured any other friendships besides on this thread. Anyways, I was lurking/browsing on another thread&#8230;&#8230;and saw someone post something about a conception prediction from a &#8216;psychic&#8217; _(I think she&#8217;s British, hey Jasmine, do you happen to know her? ) _*Ha ha j/k about if you know her~* anyways, I was intrigued, went to her website, and thought, wth, I&#8217;ll spend $10 and see what she says.

So you give her your full name and DOB, OH's full name and DOB, if you have any kids, how many and their ages, date of your most recent CD1, and whether or not you are currently ttc. So, I gave her my info yesterday, and 24 hours later, she sent me the following email:

*&#8220;Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of September 2013 from a cycle that starts in August. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of June 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 7th. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time&#8221;*

I was like, Woah! Because that was my exact same scenario for my June angel. My CD1 was Aug 25, 2012, and got my bfp Sep 21, 2012, EDD was June 2, and I always _felt_ I was pg with a boy.
I know she can get all the cycle info from the CD1 info I gave her (as in, if I get pg in a certain future month, what the EDD would be, etc etc), but I just thought, what a coinky dink that she mentions the same months as before?

*So I responded:*

*&#8220;The dates u mention are interesting, because in Sep 2012, i found out i was pregnant from aug 2012 cycle. My due date was June 2, 2013, but unfortunately i miscarried Nov 1, 2012".*

*By any chance, you are not referring to that miscarried pregnancy, are you? I ask just because everything is exactly as it occurred last year, and I hope that didnt confuse you?&#8221;*

*And she responded:*

*&#8220;I was asking the question for future dates when I read your cards so I don't think so. If you haven't had your bfp by September let me know and I will re-read for you but I think you'll be ok&#8221;.*

crazy stuff, huh!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Sounds like you've O'd, and it also sounds like you got in plenty of bd'ing. Now for the infamous tww! My computer is also acting up (because it is so damn old) so I couldn't watch the video. Boo! I also have not read the Twilight books, but I have seen a few of the movies (which have not inspired me to read the books). 

Meli: So sorry they want to take yet another look at your boob. Perhaps it is just the same type of cyst that grew in the past. When I was pregnant with Charlotte I ended up with a cyst on my arm that I just had removed a few weeks ago. It was just a lipoma (which is just fatty tissue and in no way cancerous). Anyway, what I am saying is I believe that the pregnancy hormones formed my cyst so maybe the fact that you were pregnant caused your old cyst to regrow. Just a theory. Regardless, I am praying you get some answers soon and that it is nothing to worry about. Also interesting about the psychic. I hate that she said September as that is a long way off, but she does see a child in your future so that is good!

Angel: Yeah, every time I see FB announcement I think "good for you, my baby is dead". I know that their pregnancy has nothing to do with me, but I suppose I am just jealous. I had to lol with the fact that you've only dtd twice since conceiving. That's two more time than I would have done it if we had reached our goal. Besides you did it so much I would think you would need some pelvic rest. I think I would have been 27 weeks today. I've thought about it, but not a whole lot. 

As for me, Charlotte seems to be feeling a lot better today. She still had a low grade fever this morning, but I think the 104+ temps are all done. I took her to the doctor yesterday and he said he thought it was viral and there was nothing he could do. Gee thanks. I'm fine with it running its course, but I sure do hate to see her suffer. She actually fell asleep yesterday afternoon in my lap. She hasn't done that since she was probably four months old. It was very nice.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, lol, it's funny you mention self loving because at first OH tells me, "No, we aren't getting a handheld shower head. I don't want you in the shower all the time 'enjoying' it." Hahaha.

I would've been 25 weeks today.

Meli, ugh @ popcorn ceiling! That stuff is horrible. Glad you got the big rooms done but that sucks you still have to do more! It's too bad you don't live in my area, I work social media for a roofing (and siding, etc.) company!

I hope it turns out it's just scar tissue or that vegas is right and the old cysts just grew back from being pg. I can't remember, did you say when the ultrasound is for?

And speaking of cats, one of them is on my lap right now pestering the hell out of me for attention. He's just flopping around looking cute, biting at my arms. Pain in the butt.

That's so weird about the psychic! Has me curious, too, but don't think I could bring myself to spend even the $10, lol.

Vegas, I don't think I could ever bring myself to watch the Twilight movies or read the books. Vampires are supposed to be scary! Although I do LOVE Interview With the Vampire... but that's another story.

Glad Charlotte is feeling a little better! Sucks the doctor said he couldn't do anything for her. 

AFM, no real news here. OH's niece's (I suppose I could start calling her my niece now? Her mom does call me Aunt Stefanie to her and her 4 year old daughter...) 1st bday party today. So cute seeing the little elfkin walking around! We hadn't seen her since xmas and she was just starting to take some steps, now she just wanders off! OH got all cute at the party - there was a LO that looks a lot like he did when he was younger, adorable round face and dark eyes and hair... he says, "That kid is too cute. Looks just like me when I was his age." Had this little grin on his face. It was adorable, lol.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I hope it is just scar tissue. I will be praying.

Vegas, glad Charlotte's fever is better.

Stef, Glad you had fun today with family.

AFM, my ultrasound is tomorrow. I am nervous but feel good about it. I am sure I will be getting on here asap to let you all know how it went. I have recently leaned of the ramsey method for determining gender. It says that if the placenta is on the right, the baby is a boy and left for girl. I will certainly be asking where mine is. You all know I am hoping for a girl. FX!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: So excited for your ultrasound today! Just make sure you know if you are seeing the image as it is or if they are projecting a mirror image (I believe transvaginal ultrasounds appear as they are). Anyway I tried predicting the same thing this last time using the Ramzi method and if it was correct baby would have been a girl, though I always believed boy. Of course I thought Charlotte was a boy until I was told otherwise (at birth) so my instinct means little. I need to go back and look at Charlotte's 8-week scan to see if it was right. Do you still have Carter's? 

Stef: How do you like having three cats? Are they all getting along? Glad you had fun at the party. Sounds like Blake is a great uncle and I know he'll be a great dad too. Also, I agree about "Interview with a Vampire" at the time it was made it had one of the hottest casts ever assembled. 

Well, I'm staying home with Charlotte again today. Her fever was back last night and again really high. This morning she is acting normal again and showing no signs of fever, but that is how she was yesterday too. I think I might call her doctor and see if they want to see her again. By 10am I will have burned up the rest of my vacation time. Oh well.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, can't wait to hear how your ultrasound went! 

Vegas, we're (at least temporarily, hopefully) back to two cats again. Gracie has, once again, escaped outside. I don't know what to do about her - she was super happy and sweet and back to her old self when we got her back last time, then about a week and a half later, out of the blue, she went back to being scared, angry, etc. She was perfectly fine and happy, wandering around checking stuff out one day, then she disappeared. OH found her in the basement in a hiding spot we don't want the cats in, so he tried to get her out - she growled at him so he left her alone. She's growled at me, growled at absolutely nothing, went into hiding for days, and started acting scared of OH again, when before she was being a mega daddy's girl. Then somehow she snuck out. I have no clue where to look for her now, there's soooo many more places for her to hide outside the new house, and I know she won't be found unless she wants to, and none of our new neighbors know her like the others did. I feel pretty hopeless about it all, like if, by some miracle, we do find her, she's going to end up doing it again. She's tiny and light on her feet so she sneaks past people without being noticed, which is how I imagine she managed to get out this time. I just don't get it...

The other two cats are doing great. They're pretty much attached at the hip - ALWAYS together unless one is sleeping. They play constantly. They do fight, but it's more playful fighting - Capone is more dominant than Sonny (the new one), so he wants to play more and it annoys Sonny every now and then. They're picking up bad habits from each other, which is cute and annoying. 

Blake IS a great uncle, his nieces love him. Two of his five brothers are also young (9 and 11), so there's that. I know he's going to be a great dad, too, and that I'll be doing the disciplining (because he's a HUGE sucker!).

That sucks that Charlotte's fever came back again. I hope it stays away this time. Did they say what she has or just that it's a virus?

AFM, OH has been put on a different shift for this week (2pm-midnight or 2am). They fell majorly behind at his work during the week he took off for us to move, so he's been put on this shift so double the work gets done (one guy that does the job on days, him on nights, rather than them both sharing the machines on one shift). That means he leaves for work before I come home, gets home after I go to bed. This week is going to suck! He's already let me know that he's going to be waking me up to dtd. Got some unexpected loving last night too, so yay :happydance:

And my boss saw my address change and has decided maybe I should work extra hours to make driving two hours a day worth it. Plus a pay raise. Don't know how much. Sounds great, yeah, but that means getting up even earlier, getting home even later, still having the two hours of driving every day and less time to get anything done at home. It's saaaad when you're more stressed at home than at work because you have no time to get anything done... So I'll take the extra money while I'm here, but I'm still hardcore hunting for a new job closer to home.

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Jasmine, hope you got all that moving done!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, sorry Charlotte's fever is back. That stinks. I hope the dr can see her and give her some meds or something.

Stef, sorry oh has that crappy shift and I am sorry you will have less time at home, but happy you have a chance to earn a little more.

AFM, I had my ultrasound and it went okay. We all agreed that we saw a heartbeat, but they couldn't measure it. Also, the sack was irregular which increases risk for miscarriage. I go back in ten days for another ultrasound and got blood taken again today to make sure my hcg and progesterone are still up. I am pretty angry right now. Why couldn't I just go in and they say "everything looks great!"?? I saw the heartbeat last time, so I know that doesn't make me safe and now I am just filled with more worry and dread. Also, it appears I had a cyst rupture or something and there is fluid outside the uterus. They said it shouldn't affect anything though. Lastly, if I go back and everything looks good next time I will be put on heparin injections (due to my gene mutation MTHFR that causes clotting).
Oh, also the baby was hugged up against the wall on the right so you can't even really see it in the ultrasound pic. And if the Ramzi method is correct, it means another boy.


----------



## Meli_H

:hugs:*Angel,*

I know nothing that anybody can say will take away your anxiety. I agree that your ultrasound results sounded a little scary, and I know that I will be a nervous wreck and will be walking on eggshells throughout my whole pregnancy (when it happens). BUT please just keep trying your best to stay positive. We are all pulling for you and sending you positive vibes (and Im praying for you too!!). I understand your anger. Even if they were to tell you everything looks great I know you would prob still be nervous, so them telling you these things certainly doesnt help your situation.

I have heard of cysts rupturing while women are pg and doesnt affect the pregnancy.

BIG HUGS!! :hugs:


*vegas,*

I saw the first Twilight movie, it was entertaining. I saw it because DS was all into Twilight when it first came out, he read the books and watched the movies. By the time 2nd Twilight movie came out, he was over it. To the point that to this day, if I remind him that he used to be a Twihard, he denies it empatically lol!! His latest thing for the last 2 years has been the Hunger Games, he even got me to read them and I got into them too. Last summer, when the movie was released on DVD, they had a promotion at 6 Walmarts throughout the country, where they had a surprise star from the movie and if you bought the DVD, they would sign it for you. Our local Walmart was the California store selected, so I took him and our neighbors daughter. It was on a Friday and we got there at 3pm and were 2nd in line. Signing started at 11pm. Thank God I took our camping chairs! It ended up being 2 of the stars-Thresh and Marvel. They were so sweet and nice and let me take tons of pix of them with the kids.

I think (hope) that your suspicions are correct about my boob. I was thinking the same thing-the pg and mc hormones threw my whole system out of whack. My moms all worried about it-Ill let her do the worrying for both of us lol!

I agree about a September bfp being such a looooooong way off, but I suppose that Ill take what I can get! 

Sorry to hear Charlotte is sick again! BOOOOOOOO. Poor baby. Oh, sorry youve burned up your vacation time so quick!

*Stef*

Aww, too bad I dont live in your area, that would be cool to be able to have work done by someone that is referred by someone else!!

My breast ultrasound is scheduled for Wednesday afternoon. It should be a piece of cake compared to the horrid mammos!

OH sounds so cute. I love seeing DH interact with kids also. Its so heartwarming! My niece has been spending weekends with us every so often, since she was 3 years old. Thats when he started saying I want to have a baby. I was like, really?? After a couple of years of the same song, I realized he was seriousand here we are!

Sorry Gracie is gone, again! That darn cat!! Wasnt there a show named that?? Maybe Im dating myself lol!

Sorry that OH works schedule has changed. But, at least you got all the required BDing out of the way before the schedule change. 

Hope your pay raise is enough that youll actually see it in your paycheck, and isnt swallowed up by taxes!

I totally KWYM about stressing because you dont have time to get stuff done at home. I am so tempted to call in sick one of these days so that I can finally finish my garden. Maybe even an extra day to recuperate lol! I forgot of all the work that goes into prepping for planting, well, actually, Ive never had to do more than basic prepping, but since this portion was grass before the lawn was ripped out, Im realizing that I have to do some major prepping. Not looking forward to the prep.


*AFM,*

Today is CD12 and still not even a hint of a line on the opks. Ive been testing since CD8, so theres no way I could have missed it. FX that in todays afternoon urine I will start getting some sort of line on the opk, the latest Ive ever gotten color on the opks is CD12.


----------



## angel2010

Do sentences like this ever bother you all? 
"I just need some reassurance. Im 26, healthy and active, so it seems like my chances are pretty low"
I saw this on another thread and thought, yeah so was I (exactly 26). I know it isn't really right to think that way. She is only worried as we all are when pregnant. Isn't the rate for miscarriage 1 out of 4? Isn't that a pretty big number? So when people act like it is so uncommon or that maybe we didn't take care of ourselves or did something wrong it really bothers me.


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Do sentences like this ever bother you all?
> "I just need some reassurance. Im 26, healthy and active, so it seems like my chances are pretty low"
> I saw this on another thread and thought, yeah so was I (exactly 26). I know it isn't really right to think that way. She is only worried as we all are when pregnant. Isn't the rate for miscarriage 1 out of 4? Isn't that a pretty big number? So when people act like it is so uncommon or that maybe we didn't take care of ourselves or did something wrong it really bothers me.

I totally agree! When I read stuff like that, I just shake my head, and try (not always successful, but try) to think think "God bless you and your naivete. I hope that naivete isn't shattered".


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that your ultrasound didn't go perfectly. How far along are you at this point? It is still early so it is hard for them to say a whole lot. What does an irregular sac look like? I know many people who have had bad ultrasounds and have gone on to have perfectly healthy babies. Hopefully you will get a much better scan in ten days. They should be able to see loads more. Like Meli said, due to what we've been through even a perfect ultrasound won't give you real peace of mind. I know if/when I get pregnant again I won't really relax until that baby is in my arms. I totally agree about the quote from the woman thinking that just because she is healthy it should mean there is no reason for concern. Let's be honest, 99% of the time miscarriages are out of our control. I know in my case it was just a genetic fluke. Two sperm+one egg=disaster. From everything I've read, and I've read plenty, there was nothing I could do to prevent it and I didn't even fall into any of the "typical" categories for people this happens to. If every 1:4 ends in a miscarriage then I think we've all paid our dues. Stef has even paid more than her share. I know a lot of women who've had four or more children without a mc. Do they even realize how lucky they are? Do they even realize that all it is is luck?! I did a lot of things during both of my pregnancies that are pretty big no-nos and I also did a lot of things that went over and beyond what you should do for a healthy pregnancy and I know that none of it made a dime's worth of difference. I'll say a prayer for you and your baby and send tons of positive energy your way. 

Stef: I'm sorry to hear that Gracie has run off again, but glad to hear the other two cats are really getting along. Sounds like both your work schedules are really tough right now. I hope you can find a new job closer to home soon, but glad you will be getting some extra hours in for the time being. 

Meli: I have actually watched three out of the five movies, but I have no idea why I keep watching them. I loved the Hunger Games books and movie. That is awesome that you camped out to see some of the actors. What a great step-mom you are!

Jasmine: Can't wait to hear how the move went. I know you are busy and without internet, but I'm writing this for when you come back on.

AFM: I'm still bleeding. I though Saturday would have been it, but ol af keeps proving me wrong. I just hope this doesn't mean I am going to have another super long cycle. Might be time to buy more cheapie opks.


----------



## Meli_H

Hey *vegas,*

Youre so right. I dont think most women know how lucky they are to have not had the heartbreak of a mc. 

Yaaaaaah.Im not really a crowds type of personand certainly not one to wait in lines for anything, much less this type of stuff, but I figured in that case, wth! They were local to us, so that meant no long drive for this, plus it was on a Friday night, so we didnt have to worry about school early wakeup times.plus, the most important was that it was a weekend we had time with him. I knew he was dying to go, and all the signs pointed to do it lol! It was certainly a nice bonding moment, were already very bonded but I guess more bonding cant hurt! Hes my road dog. He always wants to go with me to my errands, even if just to the grocery store. As a matter of fact, if he doesnt want to go with me, then hes getting sick or something, because its so not like him.

I think I may have mentioned this before, but we have 70% primary custody. He lives with us Mon-Fri and goes to his moms house on Friday after school, and we pick him up and bring him back home Sunday evening. We only get 1 weekend a month. That sucks, because its not enough fun time. Weekdays are the everyday grind, school, homework, chores, etc. We try to be pretty disciplined with him, and so the weekends that we DO have him, we like it to be fun time and do fun things, so the hunger games signing fit the bill! 

Its hard always being the strict and disciplined house, IYKWIM.luckily, hes such a great kid, I cant say it enough how blessed we are with him, and Im not just saying it because hes my SS. We/I only have to crack the whip once in a while, I hate to do it, but sometimes its necessary. I just have to tell myself its for his own goodwe talk about it after and he understands why we come down hard on him for important things...he knows its way easier to let things pass us by than to call him on it or let things slide. Ive always said that if my child is anything like him, I would be so blessed. I would be so happy to have a carbon copy of him! Regardless of the little everyday frustrations he may be responsible for, in the big scheme of things, they mean nothing. Hes truly the best

Sorry to hear af is still hanging around. I hope your cycle follows the pattern and is even shorter than last months! I guess we just have to wait and see

Oh and my coworker (with home I share an office) has been chomping on who-knows-what for the last 30 min and its driving me LOCO~ sounds like when a dog is eating dry food and you hear the crunch-crunch-crunch sound?? Even my miniature zen water fountain, wearing foam earplugs and playing Pandora isnt helping to mask the sounds!! Argh!!!!! Just had to vent!!!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well.

Ugh already fell off the SMEP bandwagon. We only BDd CD8 & CD9. Were horrible!! IDK whats going on with my o, today is CD13 and still no color on the opks! 

OH, and I finally got my CD3 test results.

*Fsh 7.3 mlu/ml
Estradiol 34pg/ml*

According to Dr. Google, they _seem_ to be ok. I found this:

*FSH*

Normal FSH levels in Women: A woman above puberty and below menopause is expected to have normal FSH level between 5 to 30 mIU/mL

	Peak FSH level is when the woman is ovulating and the right time to measure the FSH in the blood is on the third day of the menstrual cycle.

	For women who have crossed menopause, the normal FSH levels range is from 50 to 100 mIU/ml.

	When the FSH is more than 12 mIU/ml the ovaries start to weaken and when it is above 25 mIU/ml an ovarian failure can be reported but this condition is most common in women, post menopause.

From what I've read, anything under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 is fair, 11-13 is diminished and 13+ is hard to stimulate.

*Estradiol:*

There are no clearly defined cutoff values for normal and abnormal estradiol values. Most doctors like to see cycle day 3 estradiol of less than about 80 pg/mL, levels of 80-100 pg/mL are borderline, and over 100 pg/mL is abnormal.

So, I suppose in this case, I concur with my dr. who interpreted my results as "good ovarian reserve". I'm happy about that :happydance:. I guess I just have to get my progesterone level up and stop spotting throughout my luteal phase


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls, just wanted to let you know that I'm still alive and I'm going to be catching up properly tonight x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Owwwwa, I'm going to have to wait to reply till Thursday at work, as the Internet on my MacBook is refusing to work so I'm on the iPad now and I type like a moron on it! I've been missing my little cyber family though, we're all settled into the new house it's amazing, we love it so much so it's all been worth it plus I like a challenge anyway! Glad to see you're all doing good, so ill be back Thursday with a proper reply x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: Hello again! So glad to hear you love your new house.

Meli: Your levels sound good based on your Google research. You go in tomorrow for your boob ultrasound, correct? Sending positive thoughts your way. Also, I still think it is super sweet that you waited in line with your SS. I know you must have gotten a lot of cool points with him. I'm sure one day in the future I'll be forced to wait in a similar line for whoever the Justin Bieber of the future might be. 

As usual I have nothing to report. Charlotte is on the mend. Ben stayed home with her this morning and I came home at noon to watch her so he could go to work. I plan on sending her to daycare tomorrow and just hope they don't send her home (dh will be going out of town so its all me tomorrow and Thursday). Fever is all gone, but she has a cough that sounds like she smokes two packs a day.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi vegas,

Yes, I go in tomorrow evening for my (hopefully) last boob ultrasound. Thanks for the positive thoughts! 

Oh yah, Im sure youre looking forward to the day youll be waiting in a similar line with Charlotte - NOT! Hee hee, that day will be here before you know it.

Thats great that Charlotte is getting better!!FX daycare lets her stay all day and dont send her home. I LOL at she has a cough that sounds like she smokes two packs a day!! :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Meli, those numbers do look good! So basically just your progesterone may be a little questionable? They can easily give you pills or suppositories if you needed it to help (if your cream isn't enough). I hope your ultrasound went well today. I would consider myself a Twilight fan, not a Twihard, but certainly a fan.:blush: I have seen all but one of the movies in the theater and read all the books in about 10 days (can't :blush: enough!!). I did see the Hunger Games and enjoyed it, but I haven't read the books. Based on the movie I am not sure I would like them much, just not my kind of reading. It is really sweet that you and your ds (won't even bother with ss) get along so well!

Vegas, glad to hear Charlotte is on the mend. Hope the daycare doesn't call you tomorrow. I know that not all bosses are understanding of things like that. AF has left right? This is the last cycle you are waiting out right?

Jasmine, talk to you tomorrow!

AFM, I got my lab results back yesterday and my hcg is above 46,000 which is great for where I am at, 6+4-ish. My progesterone keeps fluctuating and went down again to 14.8 from 17.1(I think). Because of that they put me on oral progesterone twice a day. Nothing else new, trying to keep my head up. I do have a funny Carter story to share though. My prenatals always make me nauseous, even when I wasn't pregnant. Anyhow I normally can take the nausea for the ten minutes it hangs around, then I am fine. Well this morning I couldn't and ran to the toilet. As I am throwing up Carter is yelling "mom, is that you??". He hops the baby gate into our room and into the bathroom. He is standing next to me saying "haha, that's funny, haha". I look up at him, with tear rolling down my face (just from throwing up) and in the middle of heaving to yell "get out of here!!!". I am sure it was a site to see!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone, 

Im finally able to get on here and catch up with you all, omg I cant believe how much Ive missed, so forgive me if I miss anything out. Ive been reading the posts and keeping up with you all though, Ive been lurking! :winkwink:

Stef, I just wanted to say how beautiful your engagement ring is, you must be thrilled with it and I really enjoyed the song you put up too! I really like slow, melodic (probably depressing) stuff! As regards to unpacking boxes, we still have about 5 unpacked which we have shoved in the storage room in our attick bedroom for now! Its very handy, it has a half sized dwarfish door and then a really long space for just storing junk! Stef, sounds like you have got OH wrapped around your little finger with all of those dirty texts and special kisses! :blush: I dont think you need to worry about not having done opks etc this month! You two are such horn dogs, youre bound to nail that egg very soon! :haha: Looks like were in the 2ww together now too, Im on 3dpo, I suppose you dont know exactly what dpo you are now do you? I ovulated March 4th and you think you ovulated March 2nd so youre slightly ahead of me, cant wait for testing time! Its gonna be a long one this time though, Im already symptom spotting! That was nice of your boss to notice your hours and adapt them for you and to give you a payrise, great news! At least its an improvement until you can find something else closer.

Meli  Im so pleased that you have good ovarian reserve especially after confirming with Dr Google, :haha:! How interesting about the reading that you had, can you pass me on the details? I dont know her, hehe! I want to play though! Ill be interested to see if it comes true for you and if it does it will be born on the year anniversary of your angel, which would be kind of nice. :cloud9: Although, Im not sure I should do it because Im so gullable I believe everything they say and then I get upset if or when it doesnt happen exactly like they say! I drive OH mad! Also, dont worry we didnt do very well with the smep either! We managed to do cd8, 10, 12 but then I got impatient and we did it cd13, so we missed cd14 which now I know that I ovulated cd15 would have been the most important night to do it and if I had stuck to the plan we would have done. :dohh: After that I got annoyed and we havent kept up with the plan! So are you any closer to getting a postive opk now then? How strange that they have been completely blank? Hope you get your surge soon its very frustrating waiting! Do you have a plan of action for when you do? Im going to bd everyday from cd12 to cd17 next month. BTW, how come you dont put your BDing on your FF chart, I just want to be nosy and stalk :haha:! Fx your progesterone cream works too, yikes thats expensive but I spend a fortune on ttc goodies every month too! Dont think OH knows exactly how much but its a lot, digital opks, cheapie opks, pregnancy tests, preseed, cough syrup, folic acide, baby aspirin, it costs a small fortune and its very stressful, I hardly sleep when its ovulation time as Im so wound up about temping! Also, I hope your mammogram went well, I hope its nothing to worry about. 

Vegas  really great news that your luteal phase has extended now to 10 days. Hopefully when you start ttc next month, youll be an expert, has your ovulation date changed much month to month since the mc? Sorry that your DHs cousins wife (lol) baby news has upset you hunny! I understand exactly how you feel, my brother and his wife are due in April with their first baby, a boy and I find it very difficult to ask about the pregnancy, I feel like I have been a bit ignorant but I just find it too hard, especially as we were pregnant at the same time and I was due not long after. I think af can make you feel a lot more emotional about it all too, I was so emotional last af. Sorry to hear that Charlotte was sick too, its so hard when theyre ill isnt it, I hate it! Vegas, I love what you said about never making it a through a movie bacuse OH falls to sleep, thats what were like but its ME that falls asleep, :sleep:! Sorry about your super long af, how rude! :witch: bog off witch! So, is it the next cycle for you ttc now? I pretty much think Ill be there with you, missing the crucial night this month and I have just not thought all month that this wouldnt be the one! Ill be shocked if it is!

Angel  Im so happy that your levels are looking great! :thumbup: Hopefully, you can relax a tiny bit now and soon start to enjoy your pregnancy, easier said than done right, I know Ill be a complete nervous wreck too, thats what it does to us! I swear I was so chilled out before ttc! Im glad that yor scan went okay but I bet you cant wait until your further along so you can get a really good look at baby and make sure he/she is okay! Ooh, Im not really a fan of horror movies, Im such a big wussy! Bless Carter, they have a habit of turning up at the least convenient time dont they! Eva is exactly the same! Also, that comment you posted was pretty insensitive, I guess you have no idea about mc until you have one yourself. When is your next scan then, do you know?

Hope all of the other girls are well too! Hope your pregnancy is going well sweet momma x 

Afm  Were really happy in our new home, :cloud9: Eva especially loves it and she keeps saying Mummy, I dont want to go back to the nother house which is our old house! She calls this new house The Pink House In the new house, she has free reign of three floors and a massive bedroom! Its so warm, quiet, private, cosy, spacious! We also love our attick bedroom and posh cooker! I think I may get fat soon as I plan to do a lot of baking now! :cake: We are also waiting for our deposit to come back from the old house and as soon as it does were getting a new sofa which were really excited about as we have only ever had second hand everything before now! Were getting the Ikea Karlstad if anyones interested and we have bought an eames style white rocking chair for nursing (my imaginary baby :haha:)

Im in the 2ww now, 3dpo, we managed it 0-3, 0-2, 0, 0+1 what do you think the chances are? We missed a crucial night 0-1, gutted, but hopefully we did enough. Im getting annoyed that my opks are only showing positive on the evening of ovulation day though, on cd 15 I had a negative in the morning, didn't get a positive until the early evening! I must have a really short surge now when I used to have a long one. Weird. Oh has been a ttc hero this month, Im loving sex on demand too! Ha!

Its Ohs birthday tomorrow so Im making his fave choccy cake and were off to York for lunch on Saturday! Im getting him a tattoo (in may), its a lyric from The Beatles song, Blackbird Take these sunken eyes and learn to see. It has meaning for him as he has anxiety etc and he doesn't want his children to be like him.

Right well, I think this has been long enough so Im going back to work now! Squishes x :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: how did it go? Thinking about you. 

Angel: sorry your vitamins make you sick, but happy to hear that your numbers are looking good! 

Jasmine: that's great that Eva loves her new home and you do too! I think you've totally got it covered for this cycle. With my mc I only dtd -3 and 0 (so the timing was not good at all). Not sure of my dates with Charlotte, but I know we only dtd once (I thought we dtd in a non-fertile period because I had just gotten off the pill and assumed I ovulated on day 14. Oops!

Well, it looks like I'm sick now. No big surprise. I feel like I've been hit by a truck and my temp was 99.1 this morning (normally 97.3). Decided not to plug that one in to FF. Regardless, I'm at work. If I start to feel worse I'll go home. AF is pretty much gone, but still had some spotting yesterday. Not sure why it's hung around for eight whole days, but it doesn't really matter since I shouldn't ovulate until somewhere around CD21-24 (hopefully).


----------



## Meli_H

Yayyyyyy Jasmine! So glad ur back! I am on the train on my way to work so i will respond properly from my office, but just wanted to give u the psychic name, suzy rayne. Conception prediction Cost $9.95 US dollars, $6.95 gbp. So excited to hear what she says!
Ttys


----------



## Middysquidge

Aww, sorry you're poorly now Vegas, that's rubbish, hope you manage to put your feet up! 

Thanks for that Meli, I'll check it out now! Hope it went okay today. I see you FINALLY got a positive opk then whoopppppie, get bonking girl! x x


----------



## Middysquidge

I just ordered a reading! Excited! x


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel, *

Thats great news about your levels!!! Omg that was such a funny story about Carter. He is too funny.

I agree with you-I will start calling SS as DS. I hope I dont offend anybody, and Im not presumptuous enough to think that being his stepmom is the same as being his mom, not at all!! He has a mom that loves him very much, I am sure of it. But I spend way more time with him, and I do feel that hes pretty darn close to being my DS, so Ill go with DS from now on when referring to him.

I totally wish my dr would prescribe progesterone pills or even suppositories, but according to her, my numbers are fine! So Im on my own for this one and self medicating myself! FX!

Im not into the hunger games type of genre, but I did enjoy reading the book, and felt that it helped me understand the movie much better when I saw it. Theres just so much missed when they adapt a book into a screenplay. Since you liked the movie, I bet you would like the book.

*Vegas,*

Ultrasound went fine by my standards (no pain!). The ultrasound tech wouldnt give me any info, of course. I just have to wait and see what my dr says. If I dont get a call from her by Monday, I will call her to follow up.

Omg so sorry to hear that youve caught Charlottes bug?? Or do you have different symptoms than she had? Have you ever gotten the flu shot? I get it every year and it seems to help, even if I do catch something, its rarely gotten horrendous as Ive experienced in the past. This season, I got my flu shot 2 days after my mc. I did get sick for a few days as a result, but I expected it seeing as my body was just put through the wringer. Since then, nothing! Even DH and DS have gotten sick, but I have not (I prob shouldnt even be saying this and jinx myself!--flu season isnt over yet!). DH has a crazy strong immune system, he rarely if ever gets sick, so he refuses to get the flu shot, but he got sick, and I didnt! I wanted to say to him na na na na na

I hope youre taking some OTC meds and feel well enough to stick it out at work. 

*Jasmine,*

So glad youre back!! To me, our cyber family felt incomplete without you!
Your new house sounds amazing. No wonder Eva the diva loves it!! 3 floors is really cool. You can get some exercise on those stairs (if you wanted to!). That attic sounds handy. Our attic is my storage space. I have all our xmas and holiday decorations, our camping supplies, other odds and ends. I dont know what I would do without our attic!

Im not surprised that you fell off the SMEP plan. Moving is hard work! Collapsing into bed every night while packing, moving and unpacking is probably all I could muster up myself!

Im excited to see what the psychic tells you! I was wary of doing it, I was so afraid she would say that she didnt see any children in my future at all..but I thought, well, if thats the case, Id rather know now. Im taking it for entertainment value. Were gonna keep doing what were doing, of course Im hoping shes wrong in the sense that I want my bfp NOW, not 6 months from now..but worst case scenario, I hope shes right, IF I dont get my bfp soon! Let us know what she tells you!

I think your BDing was timed well! Yes, perhaps CD14 would have been a better BD timing wise, but CD10, 12, and 13 isnt too shabby! As vegas keeps reminding us, it only takes one swimmer

We BDd yesterday morning, and again last night. I finally got a pos opk yesterday (CD14) around 2pm. Last nights test was also pos opk. Im not too sure of this mornings result because it hadnt dried completely before I left for work, so Ill see what tdas 2pm ish looks like. I think my o may be tomorrow. But well definitely BD tonight, and maybe tomorrow morning before I go to work. The BD (amount wise) isnt the greatest, but at least, hopefully, when all is said and done well have DTD more than we were able to last month!

If I o tomorrow (CD16) as I suspect I will, thats a late o for me (compared to last months CD12 o)! Im not sure if my o came later this month because of the B6 and B complex vitamins I started taking? I think it might be the case. Im not sure about next months plan to BD. In a perfect world, I would BD from CD8 every day until end of o, but Im afraid that plan is a little too ambitious for my liking-esp if I o on CD16 again lol!

Like you, I felt like I didnt get the normal long surge, not just this month, but last month also (notice by the opks starting to turn colors, gradually turning to positive) that Ive gotten in the past. IDK if its the cheapie ICs, or is my surge different now? 

I do update the BD action on FF, but I guess I had the settings to not show it. IDK why. I went ahead and changed it now, so now you can be aware of all the action lol!

I know what you mean about the temping.the anxiety has started again for me, yesterday and today, since I know that Im close to o, my sleep has been fretful!

Yay to the new sofa and rocking chair! :happydance: I remember I was so excited when we got our new couch (well, I guess its not so new anymore, we bought it 5 years ago). Are you getting a sectional with a chaise lounge?

Your OH birthday celebrations sound like fun! Now Im craving a piece of chocolate cake lol!


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> I just ordered a reading! Excited! x

YAY!! I'm excited for you! I know her website says response within 2-3 days, or something? But I got my response 24 hours later!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Don't you hate that the techs can't/won't say anything? I got the flu shot about ten minutes before I had the ultrasound that told me I had mc'd. Other than my joints aching and the slight fever I feel fine. Just hoping I can keep it from getting any worse by taking even more vitamin C (which I take for fertility too) and drinking a ton of water. 

Jasmine: can't wait to hear what the physic says. I'd do it myself, but I'm already too superstitious as it is.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: Don't you hate that the techs can't/won't say anything? I got the flu shot about ten minutes before I had the ultrasound that told me I had mc'd. Other than my joints aching and the slight fever I feel fine. Just hoping I can keep it from getting any worse by taking even more vitamin C (which I take for fertility too) and drinking a ton of water.
> 
> Jasmine: can't wait to hear what the physic says. I'd do it myself, but I'm already too superstitious as it is.

*Hi Vegas,*

Yes, it's so annoying that ultrasound techs cannot give any info. I wish they would give some kind of clue--I won't hold them to it! But I guess they can get in trouble if they do.

Vit C and water sounds like a good plan. IDK if you drink coffee, but DH swears by it. He says the caffeine speeds up your system and helps the sickness leave your system quicker. He's even been known to exercise while he's sick. Are you kidding me!! I can barely drag my a** to exercise when I'm well--forget about it when I'm sick lol


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, I glad the move went well. Your new house sounds amazingly spacious!!! I am excited that you are in the tww now!! I definitely think you are in it with the amount of sex you had and the days you did it. This is going to be your month!!! I hope your oh has a great bday and your cake turns out good. I hope it tattoo turns out well too. Is this his first? I can't wait to hear about your reading!

Vegas, I am sorry you are feeling sick now too. I hope it passes quickly for you and that dh doesn't get it next.

Meli, FX for your ultrasound results! And FX you catch that egg tomorrow!!

AFM, I have a little rant... so you all know my sil, the one due a week before I would have been, well they live in Memphis, about 6 hours away. Anyhow I finally got a baby shower invite on Tuesday the 5th. So guess when the shower is??? The 9th!!! There is no way we could go with 4 days notice!! I know Savanna and her sister(the host) are huge planners and list type people like me, so I know they knew the dates way in advance. I think they just forgot me, hurts my feelings a bit but I will get over it. That should be all right....No, last night Jeff got a call from a debt collector, but he missed the call and didn't see it until after business hours. We have to look the company up online to find out who they were. We kept trying to think of any bill we might have missed and came up blank. So he called them this morning and apparently the AT&T account his name was on with his parents 3 years ago got sent to collections. His parents never took his name off and they wanted their $147. I am so pissed that they allowed this to happen. They don't care about anyone but themselves! They borrowed $300 from us while pregnant with Carter and still haven't paid us back. They hardly bought anything for Carter as a baby or for my baby shower, which is fine on its own because they didn't have to. BUT for Christmas they bought SIL and BIL a super nice Babies R Us crib! Rant over, I need to take a breather!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, sorry your ultrasound wasn't perfect! I know all about worrying... it'd be nice to turn back the clock and be able to not feel like we need to worry so much! I agree with vegas, I think we can all say when we're pg we won't stop worrying until our babies are born.

Glad your hcg looks good! And sorry your prenatals make you nauseous, have you tried another brand?

Meli, luckily his schedule change is only for this week, so tomorrow is the last day he'll be on that shift. Which is great, because it sucks! I've been meeting him for his break every day and bringing him dinner, so that's really the only time we've seen each other this week (except for the minute I wake up when he comes to bed, and dtd last night at 4am :blush: )

Ahhhh to planting... I'm probably going to have to learn how NOT to be a brown thumb now that we own a house... I hope your better with plants than I am!

I'm glad your numbers came back looking good! Also, sucks the tech couldn't tell you anything. 

vegas, sorry you got sick! I caught the flu for the first time in awhile this year and it sucked. Luckily I was able to get over it very quickly (I think it was all the vitamins, etc. I was taking), everyone else I know that caught it took weeks!

You're right - a perfect ultrasound isn't going to mean a whole lot to me, I will definitely still worry. I had a perfect ultrasound the last time. And I HATE that we have no control over it. I did everything right before. Lowered stress levels, completely stopped drinking caffeine, took prenatals religiously, ate healthier, etc etc. Blake was very over protective so I didn't do anything even remotely considered risky. I'm actually a little worried once I become pg again he's going to become even more protective and put me on bed rest!

I don't think women who have never experienced a mc do realize how lucky they are. What I wouldn't give to be able to complain about fat ankles, sore back, nausea, etc!

Jasmine, glad you love your new house! It sounds awesome!

You should try out Rob Pattinson radio on Pandora, I think you'd like it. That's how I first heard that song. And I hate to admit that, considering it's Twilight and all :roll:

We still have quite a few things to unpack still! The bedroom closet is filled with boxes, spare bedroom has a couple suitcases... still have a ton of laundry to catch up on! I envy your 5 boxes, lol.

Lol @ us being horn dogs! One of my closest friends says the same thing! She doesn't give it long before I get pg because of it. I actually think I o'd on March 1st, so if I'm right, I'm 6dpo today.

We're also waiting for our deposit on the old house... glad you mentioned that, I have to have Blake call the landlord and find out about it!

Happy birthday Mr. Jasmine!

AFM, been soooo busy this week! Work, then working on that website when I'm home, running errands, blah blah.

I ended up going to see someone about this rash on Monday. It seemed to start getting better, than started getting worse. I got an antibiotic, so I'm going to be testing early this time (probably Monday, 10dpo... who am I kidding, I'll probably end up starting at 8dpo because I have no self restraint!) because if I get a BFP I want to call right away about what I should do with the antibiotic. Also hoping I don't get another yeast infection from the antibiotic but I decided that risk was worth getting rid of this nastiness on my legs... Now I'm dealing with the rash itself trying to heal plus extra rash from bandaids! I'm sooo sick of my body misbehaving!

So Tuesday when I went to visit Blake at work on his break, we were driving around and I hit a deer. I had been paranoid for a week or two about hitting something, which was odd because I've never hit anything before. Guess that was why! Luckily we were going slow. The deer clipped the side of my car. It was pretty dramatic. He bounced off the car and kind of flipped, but then he ran off without even a limp. There's a dent on the front passenger side and there was some deer fur caught in the headlight, but nothing too major. Scared the shit out of me though! Blake said, "That deer should have known better!" Lol. Trying to make me feel better.

So we officially adopted Sonny today. We were fostering him to make sure it would work out with Capone, and since it is (they're pretty much attached at the hip), we definitely wanted to keep him! He's SUPER sweet and loving. So anyway, she tells me the total adoption cost is $19. It was supposed to be $80, so I was shocked! Since we took him home in Feb, she gave us the Vday special price. If I ever adopt another cat, I'm definitely going back to this shelter. It's no kill, they take amazing care of the cats, all the cats are super happy, the healthy ones get to wander around the building and play with toys, sleep in comfy cat beds, play with each other. The unhealthy ones (FIV, etc) are put into smaller areas in groups that can be together and also get toys, beds, etc, and they get to see everything that's going on because the rooms are just sort of caged off and not walled off, so they aren't left alone. The volunteers are all super nice, the place is just amazing. Along with the huge discount, she sent me home with 2 bags of treats and a bunch of toys for the cats. And a request that I keep in touch and send her pictures of them :)

Ok, now I'm going to bed. I am soooo exhausted but wanted to catch up with everyone while I had a chance!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Thanks for updating your BD schedule Meli, I can resume being a right nosy cow now lol! I'll let you know what the psychic says as soon as it comes back, like you I was really scared that they would say no children in your future but I just went for it anyway, I'm hoping I get a piece of information that gives me a nugget of hope to cling to whilst ttc! It sounds to me like you have got some perfect Bd'ing in this month, twice the day before? Bingo! I think you'll get a BFP before September! How strange that we both ovulated early last month and late this month! My sofa is going to be the 3 seater Karlstad and the footstool, we'll probably get the arm chair too but now I'm debating whether to get the 3 seater sofa bed as we do have a lot of guests and nowhere for them to sleep but it's like £250 more! Btw, so so sweet what you said about the cyber family being incomplete without me, awww :) x 

Angel, sorry to hear that about the baby shower, how insensitive of them, if it was me, I wouldn't bother going! You would think that being their sister in law, you'd be one of the first to know! Rude! Also, I think that's out of order about the debt, are you going to confront them? Stress is the last thing you need right now, they should know that!

Stef, Mr Jasmine, that made me laugh! I'm expecting him home any minute, we're actually going to the pub, alone tonight, I'm so excited! Unsure whether to drink but I think I'll maybe have a couple just not too many, I'm only 4dpo, I'll try and sip them! Ooh, I need to get back on pandora, used to have that years ago, have spotify now but the free service isn't amazing, always crashed and loads of ads! This is really weird Stef but on Tuesday I said to my colleague at work that I had seen a deer in the bush near work then we started talking about imagine hitting a deer in your car, it would be horrid like hitting an actual human, and you did on that day! PLUS, our cat called SONNY has just been adopted by our friends as we're not allowed pets here! Strange huh! Hope your rash clears up soon, that sounds so nasty! How do you feel about ttc this month? Are you symptom spotting?

Vegas, hope you're feeling a little better, being ill with a three year old in tow is no easy task! Big hugs x x

afm, Been busy today, made a huge chocolate cake (sorry meli!), scones, loads of housework, wrapping presents, sorting out bills, organising new doctors and we didn't even get dressed until 2pm! We're off to OHs mums for fish and chips and cake, then the pub, we're staying over the night, Eva will love it, she adores her nanna! Then we're going to York tomorrow for lunch and hopefully on Sunday I'll get breakfast in bed because it's Mother's Day here! A girl can hope! x x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Yahhhhhhhhummmm about that late invite..totally RUDE! I would not go, nor would I send a gift. I would purchase a gift to give to them the next time I see them or meet the baby, but I wouldnt go out of my way to mail it to them to have it in time for the party.

That stinks that your in-laws are so irresponsible, sounds like you guys are the ones to bail them out at times, instead of the other way around (which is how it should be). There goes $147 down the drain.

Oh yah, and that $300 they borrowed from you? Im sure youll never see that money again. Seems like they used the money they owed you to buy that crib for SIL! I dont understand people like that--how can they go around owing people money and have no shame. I just go by this: If Im going to lend money, its going to be money that I can afford to just give you. Because if I count on getting it back/or need to get it back to pay other bills, then we have problems because its just human nature for some people to be irresponsible jerks! So, if I cant afford to say goodbye to the money, then I cant lend it to you. Simple as thatbecause 1. Im not going to be chasing you down to get my money, and 2. Im not wanting to ruin the relationship for it.

I hope thats the last time you lend them money. And I hope you feel better having gotten that off your chest!!

*Stef*

Im a pretty decent gardener. Its taken a lot of trial and error, and once in a while, Im not successful, but ya gotta keep trying! The trick is going to a local nursery (not the big box stores e.g. home depot or lowes). The local nurseries only stock the items that will thrive in your area. Theyre great at giving advice also. If Im really stuck I take a picture of the area to show to them for advice and suggestions. Try asking for help at the big box stores and many times, the response is IDK! Ive also found their prices are usually (for the most part) more reasonable than the big box stores! 

LOL at your comment about Blake putting you on bed rest for your next pg, how cute is he? I also lol at your Mr. Jasmine bday wish! That was cute!

It sounds like with all the BDing you had to have caught the egg!! :dust: 

So sorry about your rash not getting better.

WOW about hitting the deer! How scary for you!! Thank God that it wasnt worse than it was!! Im easily startled, so something like that would cause me to have a heart attack lol!

Im glad you adopted Sonny. He sounds like a sweet cat. The reduced cost was just the icing on the cake. YAY! :happydance: The shelter sounds amazing!


*Jasmine,*

It is strange, isnt it, that we both ovulated early last month and late this month! Seems like our cycles are syncing up, regardless of the ocean between us lol!

We BDd last night, but I was so tired this morning that I didnt want to get up earlier to BD. But Im ok with it. I think the other 3 times we BD was sufficient. Well prob BD again tonight but it might be too late. Oh well. Im good with the BD action we did get lol!

The sofa bed does sound like a good option for your guests, but sounds like it might almost double the cost.decisions, decisions.

The similarities between you and Stef in regards to the deer and Sonny the cat are totally amazing and weird!! 

Your weekend sounds fabulous! Have loads of fun! Im sure youll be fine having a couple drinks. I love fish and chips, but its hard to find here. There used to be a chain called H Salt Fish and Chips but not anymore. Their food was probably nothing close to the real thing, but I liked it! Have an extra bite of chocolate cake and dedicate it to me lol!


*Afm,*

We decided on a new tactic: I wont wear panties to bed during the ttc period. Neither can he. It makes for easier access :blush: No objections from me. I hate the feeling, especially in the summertime. I made it very clear that I only agreed to it during the ttc time frame, and not to get used to it.

Where are sweetmomma, Jennc and Jenk? I hope everyone is ok..


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,
question for you: Do you take B6 everyday? or just certain days of your cycle? I _think _you said you take it everyday, but I just want to make sure..


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, found this thread thats absolutely beautiful. Check it out:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...oming-mother-after-ltttc-ttcal-beautiful.html


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Yes, I take it every day. I am thinking of switching this around to not taking it until I ovulate and then taking 100mg until my period starts. I had only been on it for two full cycles before my bfp. The first month I ovulated a few days later than normal (sound familiar), but after that it returned to a more normal time (CD19, which for me is "normal"). I think when I first tried it out I was taking 100mg a day and then went down to either not taking it every day or just 50mg a day. I wish I could remember because it totally worked for me. The no panties to bed sounds like it should be effective. If I didn't wear panties to bed we'd probably have five kids by now. I'll have to check out the thread above.

Angel: Let me know where that shower is in Memphis and I'll send some of my friends over to tell your SIL that she is a total B for not sending your invite earlier. How rude! 

Stef: Congrats on becoming a furever home to Sonny! The place where you adopted him sounds like they really care for the animals. You would think all shelters would be like that, but sadly that is not the case. Also, did the doctor say what the rash is? I wouldn't worry about being on antibiotics, heck, how many times of you heard of people getting pregnant because they were on antibiotics (screwing up their bc). 

Jasmine: That cake sounds so yummy. Hope Mr. Jasmine enjoys it! Yes, I think we have all adopted that as his name now. Hope you have a great weekend together.

I know I'm missing stuff, but dh will be home any second so I'm trying to hurry. I wonder how Jenk is doing? Shouldn't she be testing? And where is Sweetmomma?

Looks like I have fought off whatever was trying to get me. In other news, do you still consider brownish discharge to be spotting? I know it's old blood, but it's only when I wipe (sorry for the TMI, but I know y'all don't care). Anyway, if I do consider it spotting then this is day 10 of my period. That's never happened to me since I've been off birth control (unless you count the periods I had before I was ever on bc, which means before I was 17).


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am sorry you hit a deer. How scary! I am glad to hear you are getting that rash taken care of. I can't believe how long it has hung around. 

Jasmine, hope the birthday celebrations were fun today and lunch goes well tomorrow. And you better get something for Mother's Day or we will just have to hunt Mr. Jasmine down!! And no, I am not going to that shower. It would have been impossible to make arrangement with so little notice.

Meli, I definitely think you got in enough BDing to get the job done. I am so excited with you, Stef and Jasmine all in the tww tomorrow! We will most certainly NOT be loaning any money to them ever again and at this point I am still so mad that I want nothing to do with them!! I think you are right about the baby shower, I won't send a gift, but have one when I see them next. Thank you for posting that thread. It was a very nice read. I was just talking to one of the moms in my mommy group this morning about all the meds and crap I am taking this time. I told her it was so easy with Carter and that it is not supposed to be this hard!! She had to go through ivf to get her kids (twins) so she certainly understands.

Vegas, have you lived in/around Memphis? For me I always spot the last day of my period. I always count it but I am not really sure what the right answer would be. I am very happy to hear you fought of that bug!:bodyb:

Nothing else here going on. Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I grew up in Memphis. My family has lived in Memphis for many generations. Didn't you say you lived in Munford at some point?


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi Vegas,*

Next cycle I think I might copy u and switching this around to not taking it until I ovulate and then taking 100mg until my period starts Do u also take a Bcomplex?I had only been on it for two full cycles before my bfp. Lol at having 5 kids by now if u followed the no panties to sleep rule. 

Since youre from Memphis, do u have a southern drawl? Lol at my ignorance for asking you that question. My most fav accents in the world are British and Southern. I watch too many movies, I suppose!

Hee hee I like your idea of sending over a few of your friends to call out Angels SIL. I also lol at your furever home comment!

Yes, I believe spotting before and after af is considered part of the af cycle. The only place I dont see it considered it part of af is in FF. 

Im so glad you fought off that bug! Good for you! Keep taking extra good care of yourself for the next few days, you dont want it to find a chink in your armor and try to come around again! 

*Angel,*

I think you've got a good plan in place with dealing with the in-laws.

Yes, youre right. Its certainly not supposed to be this hard!!! 


*AFM,*

Turns out today that Im 3dpo. Ooooops. I just started using the progesterone cream today. For the last 2 cycles, Ive been oing the first day of my opk! WTH? Forget about oing 24-48 hours after the first pos opk for me. Based on that, Im not feeling that we caught the egg. Oh well, thats ok. Im thinking that in the small chance we did catch the egg, it would prob be a boy if we did since we BD on the day of pos opk, and not any days before in the fertile period. Arent girl swimmers lazier than the boys, or something like that?

Oh well, off to have my coffee and toast and get to messing with my garden..TTYS!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Oh Meli, we have the most amazing chippy (fish and chip shop) near OHs mums house, you can't beat them! We normally have them most Fridays because we are greedy! Thanks for posting that link, I'm going to check it out in a minute so I'll report back! Haha, I was jealous of your no panties rule, if I could just get my toddler out from between us in the bed, we could have a lot more fun! Ha, that's funny what Vegas said, your OH will really think all of his Christmas's have come at once, won't he! Oh I can't believe your 3dpo, just like me you only got your positive opk on the day of ovulation, annoying isn't it! You did it the morning of O though which is amazing timing! Fx! I suppose at least your further along into the 2ww now! I got my psychic prediction back, I'll post at the end of this message!

Vegas, I would consider the brown discharge as spotting definitely and thanks we have had an amzing weekend so far! We went shopping today and for lunch it was so good but I'm shattered now, Eva had the most embarrassing paddy in Pizza Express, full on screaming and running around not staying in her seat, she's like a wild animal, we were laughing at one point because we would have cried otherwise! Anyway, she fell asleep in the car at 5pm and we put her to bed when we got home so now I think she'll wake up for the day at 1am, god help us! Good news you're on the mend too!

Angel, thanks for that, I would have reported OH to my babyandbump mafia but luckily he bought me a miniature bright yellow Le Creuseu crock pot and I know he's got me a card and possibly chocolates so we can let him off, just!

afm, I got my prediction back off Suzy...

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of June 2013 from a cycle that starts in May. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of February 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 21st. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.

This is very strange because the two psychics that I have been to before have both said that I would have 2 kids in total and the second would be a baby boy! When I type my lmp date (from may 2013) from ff into the due date calculator it comes back with a dud date of 19th February, 2 days out. I think it's pretty good! Hopefully she is right! It would be nice to get a bfp around the due date of my angel, of course I want it now but I can live with June!

Hope the other girls on this thread are well too! x


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I really don't have much of an accent and seeing as I have lived all over the US, I would think people would have told me otherwise. Sometimes, if I'm around other Southerners or I've been drinking I get a bit of an accent, so it's there I just suppress it I guess. Normally I just take the B6, but I just finished the bottle and tomorrow I'm going to take a B complex that still has 50mg B6. We'll see how it goes. Hope it helps you. Also, I just took a look at your chart and I'm not convinced you are 3dpo, I think you are 2 dpo, but you still got some well-timed bd in however you look at it. Wrt sperm, girl sperm are like marathon runners and boy sperm are like sprinters. The girls last a lot longer, but the boys will beat them to the egg if they egg is there when they reach the finish line (does that make any sense). Anyway, have fun gardening. 

Jasmine: Happy Mother's Day (a little bit early). Sorry Eva decided to have a meltdown while you were out. I've been there and know how it feels. Well, June isn't far off, but I predict you will get your bfp before then. 

So af finally seems to have gone. Like Meli, I have spent the day in the yard. I planted a bunch of new azalea bushes. Also, while weeding I came across a big snake. I screamed and ran away like a girl. I swear I'm not really afraid of snakes, but I would prefer not to see them if at all possible.


----------



## angel2010

I graduated high school from Munford. DH graduated from Covington. We just lived there 3 years ago. We lived in Cordova off Germantown and Dexter.


----------



## angel2010

I know we all want to be pregnant right now and would all welcome ms and tiredness. But since I know you guys are so very understanding I am going to take advantage and have a little pregnant, crybaby whine! 


I feel so sick today!!!! I don't want to do anything. I am so tired and Carter is driving me INSANE!!!! I could really use a break form him and just lay in bed. I almost wish I could throw up, maybe then this icky belly feeling will go away!!! Okay, I am going to pull myself together....


----------



## Meli_H

Hey jasmine,

Now i am really jealous. Fish and chips once a week????!! YUMMY!!

Yah, i suppose having a toddler sleeping with u would put an end to the sleeping without panties attempts! 

Sorry, i didnt mean to lol, but i did when u described ur lunch at pizza express!! Wild animal lol! Gl if she wakes up in the middle of the nite, ready to go. Do u have any nyquil medicine u can give her? JK!!!

Omg, i lol'd so loud at the 'bnb mafia' comment. It does sound like us, doesnt it? Between vegas offering to send friends to Angel's sil house, to Angel's comments abt Mr. Jasmine treating u right, we can rightly consider ourselves the bnb mafia. I just put DH on notice to be aware and keep treating me right, OR ELSE! 

Wow, ur prediction sounds interesting! I agree, a sooner bfp would be amazing, but so would one on your angel's anniversary. I hope vegas is right, and u get ur bfp sooner than JJune. FX!!


----------



## Meli_H

Hey vegas,

Thanks for taking a look at my chart. I agree with u, 2dpo sounds more like it. I guess ff isn't perfect.
Oh yah, i was just realizing that in my last response to u, i left on of ur sentences in. Thats cuz when i respond to y'all, i copy and paste everyone's responses onto a word doc. Then i answer them, and delete the original responses. Guess i forgot to delete one of ur sentences. Whoops!
Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!
I cannot believe that u ran into a SNAKE in ur yard. I thought we had critters here, but i guess i should not complain, the worst so far have been black widows and lizards. The lizards and i startle each other lol! If i had run into a snake, i don't think i could come back out to finish gardening. And i am not exagerrating! You couldn t pay me to go back. Thats why i stay far away from our hillside portion of the backyard. I KNOW there are scary things back there. I tell DH that the backyard is the responsibility of the gardener, and my responsibility is the front yard lol!

Speaking of my front yard, i made lots of progress today. FX that DH seals/glazes the stained concrete tomorrow and i will finally take a pic and post for y'all.

Sorry for all the multiple posts to respond to everybody, but DH is hogging the desktop so i am using the nook right now, its hard to post lots on one entry....


Oh, sorry for all the multiple posts to reapond to everybody, but DH is hogging the desktop s


----------



## Meli_H

Hey Angel,

So sorry to hear ur not feeling well!! Idk how people function when they dont feel well, but have little ones to watch over. It must suck not to be able to just get in bed when u want to/have to.

I hope u start feeling better soon, and that carter gives u a break soon :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, that is interesting about your predictions, but I hope you catch sooner. Also, great job on your dh for Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day from all of us!!

Vegas, wow, super scary about that snake. I am scared of them and likely would have peed myself!!!

Meli, it is nice you got put ahead so that the tww is less. I am sorry if you already said this, but are you putting the cream on at o and then continuing, or all cycle? Also, maybe a silly question, but where do you put the cream?

AFM, I have spent all morning lying on the the couch while Carter has watched movies.:blush: He is going to bed at two and then dh gets off at 3. I am hoping dh has pity on me and will let me stay in bed after Carter wakes up.


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Jasmine, that is interesting about your predictions, but I hope you catch sooner. Also, great job on your dh for Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day from all of us!!
> 
> Vegas, wow, super scary about that snake. I am scared of them and likely would have peed myself!!!
> 
> Meli, it is nice you got put ahead so that the tww is less. I am sorry if you already said this, but are you putting the cream on at o and then continuing, or all cycle? Also, maybe a silly question, but where do you put the cream?
> 
> AFM, I have spent all morning lying on the the couch while Carter has watched movies.:blush: He is going to bed at two and then dh gets off at 3. I am hoping dh has pity on me and will let me stay in bed after Carter wakes up.

Hi angel,

I use the cream only thru the luteal phase, once i haven confirmed o, and then stop after 14 days. I need to check into when exactly t stop, not sure if i stop myself after 14 days, or if i stop when af comes.

I hope DH let u relax tda and took care of Carter for u!
V


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I didn't realize you had lived in Memphis so recently. I grew up in Midtown. Sorry you aren't feeling well. Just because you wanted to be pregnant doesn't mean you wanted to feel bad. Hopefully it will pass soon. How long did your ms last with Carter?

Meli: I figured you had cut and pasted. Probably better than my method of just trying to remember what everyone has said. This was not my first run-in with this particular snake. They are black racers and they are not poisonous, but they can be aggressive and they are super fast. Had I not been wearing gardening gloves and my tall rubber boots I would have not been able to go back out. As it was my hubby saw him disappear into our crawl space. I feel stupid not seeing him as he is about three feet long. Gak! So while you answered Angel about when you use the progesterone cream you didn't say where you apply it. I too am curious.

Today I shopped. Online and in stores. I'm sure dh will have something to say about it once the bills roll in.


----------



## Meli_H

*Hi vegas,*

The snake disappeared into your crawl space?? Isnt that under your house Double yikes!~ I dont care if its a non-poisonous snake, all snakes are no good to me lol!

What other critters do you have out in your neck of the woods? If I go by what they show on tv, one (me!) would think FL is crawling with gators and boas!

Oh yah, sorry about the missing progesterone answer. Ive been alternating putting the progesterone cream on my tummy, breasts, and calves. 

So you went shopping, huh? FUN! What did you buy? I love both internet and store shopping. I think Ive done enough shopping for a while. I spent around $500 on all my gardening supplies. Blew my dispensable funds shopping budget for about 1 month lol!

I finally finished most of my gardening. DH just has to finish glazing the concrete, and I have a few more plants that I ran out of, that I need to still plant. I cant wait til they start flowering and filling in!
 



Attached Files:







Yard 1.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10









Yard 2.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone,

Hope youre all well!

Vegas  Thanks for the Mothers Day wishes, I had a fantastic day, which consisted of a lot of homecooked food, a lovely card and present too, so they did good. :cloud9: Do you get a Mothers Day in America? I hope youre right about me getting a BFP before June, I cant wait much longer Ill go mental! Im glad that your af finally went away, how rude of it to stay that long! That snake sounds terrifying, obviously we hardly see any here in the UK, so I would have crapped myself bigtime about that! Oooh shopping, yaaaay! What have you bought? I am wanting so many things right now, here is my wish listMac red lipstick, dining table and chairs, office desk and chair, coffee table, new coat, outfit for summer wedding and today I bought some Levis and were so broke, OH is gonna kill me too! :haha:


Angel  Youre perfectly entitled to moan, I know I will when I get pregnant, its not easy and you must feel even more on edge given the circumstances so dont be hard on yourself! I think the age of three should be termed The terrible Threes :growlmad: Im finding Eva much harder these days and Im not even pregnant. I hope you have managed to have a rest like you deserve and that youre not feeling so sick anymore. Dont feel bad about Carter watching too many movies, its a great help at times the old Square Nanny! :haha: We took the ipad to nannas at the weekend it was a lifesaver! Thanks, also for the Mothers Day wishes!

Meli- I know its great having fish and chips every week but my figure is really paying for it! :dohh: Last year when I was pregnant and we also went abroad I put some weight on and then most it in January/February and have put on again now! I have no self discipline and none of my jeans fit! Are you still jealous, hehe? Oh Im glad my little description of Eva made you giggle, Shane and I both agree she is like a wild animal sometimes, Im very tempted to give her that medicine you mention at times! :haha: Yesterday, she was being naughty and I said to her Right Eva, if you carry on you can go to your room for five minutes. Do you know what she replied in the most dramatic voice ever NO MMMY, I WILL NOT LET YOU DO THIS. Had to laugh, shes funny without knowing it!
Haha, yeah, youre DH better watch out as will all of our DHs now the mafia are on the case! So tell your DH any silly beggars with the no panties rule when its not ttc time well hunt him down! :haha: Btw, Im trying the copy and paste method now for replying, its so much easier, thanks I didnt even think of that, I used to open another tab and keep referring back! How is the 2ww making you feel then? I feel a bit more relaxed this month. Congrats on the front yard too, it looks absolutely lovely! Nice car too!

AFM, Im sat at work, bored, its SNOWING here, crazy I have never known it to snow in March in my whole life! Makes me worry about our planet! Im 7dpo, although Im feeling more relaxed this month Im still starting to get a bit nervous now! I still have a substantial amount of milk coming out, a little tired, af style cramps and I have backache, the backache is quite bad actually, feels different to normal, thats it, nothing to obsess over really! I have two of my uni friends visiting at the weekend so I am hoping to get a result by then so I know whether to drink or not! I dont want to risk it! Think Ill test on Friday when Im 11dpo although Im not feeling very confident. Fingers crossed, one of Meli, Stef or me HAS to get it this month or I'll be mad! :growlmad: I am not charting now until about cd9 next month as Im finding it too stressful with our toddler co-sleeper and the anxiety. Nothing else to report really!

Stef  you okay? X


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

Sorry I forgot to wish you a happy mothers day. Im so glad you had a great celebration! Trust me, I KNOW what you mean about weight gain. DH just told me this weekend (in a joking way, of course, but we all know that he was serious) that my butt has gotten huge! I cant even get mad at him for that comment, because its true :growlmad: So yes, Im still way jealous of your weekly chippy indulgence lol!

Omg Eva sounds too too cute. Her and her diva attitude make me lol! 

I totally feel more relaxed this month during the tww. Vegas was right about my chart! FF just moved my o date to Friday (CD16). So Im barely 3dpo todayall I know is that I barely felt any o pains, Im feeling like I had another weak o this month. My ovaries better straighten out in the next month OR ELSE they will have to contend with the soy isoflavones!! Ovaries, are you listening??!!!

When it snows, do you have to use chains on your tires? 

Your symptoms sound good! Do you normally have back pain in the middle of your luteal phase? Are your leaking nipples a normal tww symptom for you? 

Yay to your friends visiting this weekend! :happydance: FX you're not able to join them in the drinking!! :dust: 

*Vegas,*

When do you plan to start ttc? This month, or next month?


*AFM,*

Speaking of mothers day, I am so dreading this years mothers day celebration (May 12) with my family. Seeing as I/we would be so close to our due dates by then. That was the second thing I realized when I got my bfp--that I would be pg and huge for my first mothers day. (The first thing I realized was that my EDD was DHs bday). Anyways, Im already dreading it. Im dreading being around everyone else, dreading the pitying looks (I can just imagine them already). My family has been nothing but supportive, but I dont want their pity. Im afraid just one look or sympathetic comment will send me over the edge. I dont want to be a buzzkill either. Im thinking that I will not show up and just pretend that I am sick and not feeling well. I think I will just stay home in bed all weekend long.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, I haven't tried Spotify yet, but a friend of OH's recommended it. 

That is SO weird about you talking about hitting deer right before I hit one! I'm still mad about it because of the dent in my car, but just happy the deer was ok, lol. Also weird about your cat having the same name! We were torn between Gadget and Sonny, and Sonny just suited him SO well, like it was meant for him. Gadget was because he inspects everything, so Inspector Gadget, lol. He would've had his own theme song! OH suggested Sonny because of The Godfather movies (he has a strange mafia obsession, hence also having one named Capone).

The rash seems to be healing, FX. It's scabbing up so it's still crazy itchy, and the spots are definitely going to scar (my skin is suuuuuper pale and I scar easily), so I need to look into a scar reducing cream. 

And of course I'm symptom spotting! Trying so hard not to but it's so difficult! Like you, I've got some mild af like cramps, lower backache. I'm peeing a lot. I mean BAD. I went 4 times in an hour and a half before bed, woke up 4 hours later and had to go SO bad I thought I wouldn't make it. Woke up again 3 hours later and tried so hard to hold it until 4 hours so I could test. Made it to 3 hours 45 minutes, so if I am pg, it's too early for that little time to make pee strong enough to test positive. I stared at that test for a good while swearing I saw the faintest of lines, but I can almost guarantee I was imagining it! I have to pick up more tests... didn't realize I used so many last month I was down to one cheapie, one digi, and one FRER (which is why I'm pretty sure I imagined the line, considering I think I'm only 10dpo and it wasn't even 4 hours pee, and I used an internet cheapie). 

What about you, any more symptoms besides what you mentioned?

That's weird about the psychic's prediction! I'm soooo curious to see if she's going to be right with you guys! I'm also so very tempted to buy a reading...

And as for ONE of us getting a BFP this cycle... no, ALL of us!

Meli, I really dislike the idea of having to garden, lol, but I doubt I'll be able to convince OH to do it, and the house needs help on the outside, it's soooo boring looking! Want to come for a visit and do it for me? ;)

Blake's mom actually said the bed rest thing when she heard about the last mc, lol. She's very protective, too, as are all of his brothers. 

I'm easily startled when I'm driving, so when that happened I yelled profanities and started getting choked up, lol. Blake was all, "Look, he's ok, he just ran off without even a limp!"

Sonny is an awesome cat, super sweet. Almost too much sometimes, lol. He likes to follow me into the bathroom and try to get on my lap while I'm in there... there's been a couple times I've had to juggle him and trying to *ahem* finish up and get up without him jumping on me / the toilet. Lol!

No panties sounds like a good plan! I normally sleep in nothing but panties, so it's easy access enough, lol.

I read that thread you linked and teared up. 

I o on the first day of a positive OPK. I kind of like that better, since I know EXACTLY when it will be happening (I've noticed that if the cramping I get is accurate, it's within 12 hours of the positive). 

I hope Mother's Day isn't too hard on you. I'm lucky that Blake's family doesn't make me uncomfortable in any way about the mc's. After they happened, both times, the first time we went to see them we were both nervous we'd be getting those pitying looks or people would act differently toward us. They're REALLY good about it - they don't mention it, don't look at us differently, NOTHING. We LOVE that because we didn't want to talk about it, we didn't want to think about it, and we didn't want anyone pitying us. I'm more worried about how Father's Day will go, for a couple reasons. Blake's dad died when he was 10, so anything that reminds him of his dad gets to him, and Father's Day was my EDD. 

Vegas, all shelters SHOULD be like that, but you're right, that's not the case. The people at this one definitely care about the animals and you can tell, they actually spend time playing with them and just sitting on the floor cuddling them. 

I went to an urgent care clinic for the rash so I could get in right away, so I saw a nurse practitioner. That occasionally makes me weary - I'm sure most are good at what they do, but I always seem to get the bad ones... She said it's "not possible it could be staph because staph hurts." She told me the amber / gold colored oozing it was doing must just be how my body reacts to wounds (um, no). I asked her why I had a couple of cat scratches that had turned into part of the rash (they were minor scratches that I scratched and that ended up oozing and looking like the spots on my leg so I assume I scratched my leg and spread it to those spots). She told me "they didn't become part of the rash, that's just how your body handles healing." I say again, um, no! She told me it looked like scabies. Isn't that very contagious? I know NO ONE who has it (or has ever had it, to be honest), Blake has nothing, and I looked up pictures and she is full of shit, it doesn't look like that! She prescribed me a cream and an antibiotic because she said they looked infected. I was tempted to only fill the rx for the antibiotic because I looked it up and it's used for staph, too, but I got both and used the cream anyway. I still think she's crazy.

And you're right about people using antibiotics and messing up their bc! I hadn't thought about that. I'm not sure what this one is even doing, to be honest... usually I have some sort of side effects from antibiotics - nausea, upset stomach, yeast infection. I have nothing from this one.

angel, I can't believe how long the rash has hung around either, but it's probably my fault because I'm addicted to scratching... :blush:

Hope you're feeling better today! We don't mind you whining at all :) We will all be doing it ourselves (hopefully sooner than later!)

Your next scan is this week, right?

AFM, as I mentioned I'm (probably) 10dpo. Didn't have strong enough pee this morning for a test. Used a cheapie anyway, and meant to also use FRER, but forgot and only remembered right after I dumped the pee :wacko:

Symptom spotting - crazy peeing, lower back pain, minor af like cramps, being hungryyyy then getting full fast then hungry again quickly. All can be explained away so I'm not getting my hopes up but still have my FX.

Our house is a sty right now. I swear when he's home for a couple days it's like a hurricane came through. Our sectional sofa is split, one half facing one way, the other facing the opposite way. We flipped it around to see how it would look and decided we want to move it, then got lazy and didn't move it all back. We need to remount the TV on the opposite wall before we move everything permanently. That'll be a pain - he and his friend just mounted it on this wall last weekend so they'll have to take down the TV, the mount, redrill holes, etc etc, then we'll have to fill the holes on the wall and paint over them. Blah blah blah. So that's probably next weekend, along with one of his brothers coming up to help install some new windows.

It's been about 4 hours since my last pee... I think I might burst. Still no bathroom at work and while I can leave to go pee, I want to try holding it as long as possible to test again after work. 

So I thought you all might get a kick out of some of the customer names here at my work. One guy's last name was Glasscock, that made me crack up. Then there was Richard Head (think about it for a second!). Latest funny one is Durinda (durr-in-duh) Hood.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Im so glad your mysterious rash seems to be healing! That NP did sound like she had no clue. If you dont know, then just say it! That annoys me when they do that. Dont they know that we are not so ignorant nowadays, thanks to Dr. Google??

Ooh your symptoms sound great!! FX FX FX! :dust: Ooh and if you do decide to get the reading, let us know what she says!!! 


Thats funny what you mention about the gardening. I actually enjoy it. I think I get that from my mama. My family members have already started claiming me to help them with their gardens. Im looking forward to designing and shopping for a garden, and not actually having to do the work lol!

Im sure there are a few easy and low maintenance options available to you if you do decide you want to jazz up your front yard. Youd be surprised how just a few things can make such a difference. Again, if you ever get up the nerve, just head over to your local nursery.

IKR! That thread I linked still makes me choke up when I re-read it. 

You know, I think that Im just self conscious about the mc myself. I think Im reading into everything on my own. Nobody has ever asked me directly about it. But put it this way: If someone asks me just a basic how are you? I right away think oh, theyre referring to the mc. I know, Im cuckoo and putting lots of this on myself, but I cant help it.

Oh noFathers day sounds like it will be so very difficult, and I can understand whyI know that I dont know you, but you seem like such a strong person, in light of all that youve been through. That tells me that I know you can be strong for Blake.

FX you wont have to buy any more HPTs because when you use your FRER tomorrow (with undiluted FMU) youll see that you dont need to buy anymore!! :dust:

Changing around furniture is a pain isnt it! Especially stuff that needs to be mounted, and then holes patched, and repainting. Many times its such a production when DH does stuff around the house. I get questions like where are the paintbrushes? Have you seen fill in the blank? It takes all my self control to not snap Ugh, its where they belong--in the garage in the such and such drawer, where they always go after we use them or How am I supposed to know? I dont use your stuff. Where did YOU put it last? arghhhhh! So most of the time I just go to the garage, find the stuff, and hand to him. oh, and you know what his response is to me, when I respond to his question "I haven't seen fill in the blank. where did you leave it the last time"? He responds "you're no help". GRRRRR! MEN!! :growlmad:

Ha ha those names you mentioned were funny!


----------



## StefNJunk

Lol @ designing and shopping but not doing the work. I'd be good with that! I'll be sure to check out the local centers once we start. I know there's at least one near here, saw them listing jobs. 

Don't feel like you're crazy for thinking those things! I think things like that all the time. I think we all do, so if you're cuckoo, so are we!

Father's Day will be difficult, but we'll get through it. He tries to keep himself busy on days related to his dad (Father's Day, his dad's birthday, the day he died), so I will probably just let him do his thing that day (which is usually veg and play video games!). 

Thank you for telling me I seem strong! I try, but I find myself to be so weak sometimes.

Lol Blake does the same things to me, asking where things are that only he uses! I'm like "if you put it back where it was supposed to go you would know where it is."

The people at that urgent care don't seem to know what they're doing at all. I called and asked about the antibiotic and pregnancy, and she said she didn't know what to tell me. Granted, it was a receptionist, but wouldn't you usually put a patient through to the NP if you didn't know? She didn't even ask what rx I had, what it was for... nothing.

Sooooo I stopped at Dollar Tree on the way home because I wasn't going to waste holding my pee alllll day. Got 4 tests, figured I'd use one a day until af was due Thursday. I don't need them.

https://i.imgur.com/jMp9gMa.jpg

Used the DT one, used the FRER to make sure I wasn't crazy. I guess I did see a line on the internet cheapie this morning. At 10dpo! How crazy is that! The lines on the DT and the FRER showed up before the time limit, the FRER only a second behind the control.

Now to think of a way to tell Blake without just blurting it out... I think his first reaction is going to be nervous based on past history and stress levels currently (although they are going down), so I want to factor that in...


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Lol @ designing and shopping but not doing the work. I'd be good with that! I'll be sure to check out the local centers once we start. I know there's at least one near here, saw them listing jobs.
> 
> Don't feel like you're crazy for thinking those things! I think things like that all the time. I think we all do, so if you're cuckoo, so are we!
> 
> Father's Day will be difficult, but we'll get through it. He tries to keep himself busy on days related to his dad (Father's Day, his dad's birthday, the day he died), so I will probably just let him do his thing that day (which is usually veg and play video games!).
> 
> Thank you for telling me I seem strong! I try, but I find myself to be so weak sometimes.
> 
> Lol Blake does the same things to me, asking where things are that only he uses! I'm like "if you put it back where it was supposed to go you would know where it is."
> 
> The people at that urgent care don't seem to know what they're doing at all. I called and asked about the antibiotic and pregnancy, and she said she didn't know what to tell me. Granted, it was a receptionist, but wouldn't you usually put a patient through to the NP if you didn't know? She didn't even ask what rx I had, what it was for... nothing.
> 
> Sooooo I stopped at Dollar Tree on the way home because I wasn't going to waste holding my pee alllll day. Got 4 tests, figured I'd use one a day until af was due Thursday. I don't need them.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jMp9gMa.jpg
> 
> Used the DT one, used the FRER to make sure I wasn't crazy. I guess I did see a line on the internet cheapie this morning. At 10dpo! How crazy is that! The lines on the DT and the FRER showed up before the time limit, the FRER only a second behind the control.
> 
> Now to think of a way to tell Blake without just blurting it out... I think his first reaction is going to be nervous based on past history and stress levels currently (although they are going down), so I want to factor that in...

*STEF!!!**

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! *

I'm so happy for you!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

ooooooo, and doesn't this bfp mean that your mother was right with her prediction?!! crazy cool!! Let us know when we can change our siggy to add your BFP to it!!




*JASMINE! **

Get ready...you're next!!!* :dust::dust:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Holy crap, you're pregnant!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Soooooooooooooooooo excited for you. Congrats! I just knew this was going to be your month! That line on the frer is dark, no question about it. As far as how to tell Blake, I have no idea. Personally, I'm a blurter. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: OK, so your symptoms are sounding really good. Perhaps all the rest of us need to do is move house so we can get our bfps. Glad you had a nice mother's day. I'm jealous that you are getting snow. I know it is late in the season, but isn't it so pretty coming down? By the way, Eva sounds so much like my Charlotte. At three years old they think they can rule the world. 

Meli: Your yard looks beautiful! I know you are happy to have it done, but it looks like it was worth the wait. So now that ff has moved your o date do you feel more confident about this month? I understand about dreading all of the upcoming dates: mother's day, old due dates, father's day. When my due date comes I am going to try to distract myself. Perhaps I should grieve all day, but I think what I want to do is set aside a few minutes to just let my baby know that I really would have loved to have had the opportunity to meet him/her on that day, but that I know one day we will be together. The rest of the day will go on as usual. I cannot change what happened and I cannot let the due date or any other date have too much power over me. 

AFM: Friday will be my second of what should be six monthly blood draws. I am planning on ttc in my next cycle so I can get three negative monthly draws. On the other hand we are out of "protection" so if we happen to dtd during my fertile period so be it, but I will most likely try to avoid it since I will be using opks again. Part of me really wants to hold off until June/July since I would prefer a baby born further away from the holidays, but I doubt I can wait that long (yet who knows how long it will take to get pregnant). Arg!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, your post made me lol! Thanks! :) :happydance:

My mom actually said I would tell her I was pg in mid February, so she was close but not spot on!

I'm thinking I'll be comfortable with having it in the sigs by next week. I want to pass when af is due and then a few days, so I figure next Monday.

vegas, he just got home and was going to put a white strip on his teeth and says, "I can't talk for half an hour, so if you have anything to say, say it now," and I ALMOST blurted it out. I want to wait at least until I can take another test and use the digi because he's somehow more inclined to believe the words than the lines! I need to wait at least another hour, but we won't be home and idk if I can hold it past an hour! I might just risk it and test right before we leave, and if it's not concentrated enough to get a digi BFP, just show him the others.

I'm soooooo (cautiously) excited (and nervous)! :cloud9:


----------



## angel2010

I will reply to everyone properly tonight but,


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Stef!!!!!!!!!!Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!:hugs::happydance::thumbup::baby::cloud9::dust::bfp::yipee::wohoo::loopy:
YAY!!!!!This one is going to stick, I am sure of it!!!!


----------



## angel2010

In case you ladies don't know, when you are replying on the regular reply page if you scroll down you can see the last ten posts or so. I know that doesn't help when sometimes you lose a post though.

Jasmine, Eva does sound like a diva. Or a teenager, lol. Carter gets pretty stroppy already and he hasn't hit three yet. I hope your backache turns into our next bfp!!! I think if you test at 11dpo, you will likely get a bfp if you are pregnant. I too need to lose a few. I am not necessarily going to diet, but if my appetite goes away, I wouldn't be upset. I am 5'4 and weigh about 162, so I can gain less than the average 25lbs and be okay. :dust:

Meli, I hope you are wrong about a weak o and lots of :dust: to you as well!!! I love your landscape. I really love the pots in the garden and the decorative tiles on the stairs. That is interesting on where you put the cream. I don't really know where I thought you would put it.:wacko: 

Vegas, I lived in Memphis less than 3 years ago actually because I gave birth to Carter there. FX for your blood draw Friday! What all did you buy?? 

Stef, congrats again!! Blake is going to be ecstatic!!


----------



## Middysquidge

I'll also reply properly in a bit but...

OMG OMG STEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFF, YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, :cloud9: I have a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes I'm so happy that another one of our JAB members has a BFP! 

That's such a good BFP for 10dpo too, I have a great feeling!

Congratulations lady, I'm so happy for you!

x x x :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Middysquidge

Good Morning Everyone! 

GET OUT OF BED, LOL!

Meli, Ooooh cheeky DH, telling you your bum looks big, doesnt he know thats a sin of husbandry? I bet its not big and even if it does have a slight curve (lol!) thats a million times better than a skinny little ass! I know because mine is big and round! 

Im glad youre feeling more relaxed this time around, I think I am feeling a little disheartened too because Im starting to think its not going to happen for a while so there is no need to get all wound up about it and then get even more disheartened! Thats good chart interpretation from Vegas too, annoying that you have longer to go in the 2ww though! When are you gonna test this month? Im going to on Friday, I dont like waiting for af to be late because I actually enjoy POAS! Hopefully, the O pains wont mean that the o was weak too. Do you normally have strong pains? Hope your ovaries feel very told off now too, they obviously deserve it! Im not sure what you man about using chains on tyres? So, nope I dont think I do!
As for my symptoms, I normally have a tiny bit of backache but not this much and my nipples have only been leaking since supposed chemical last month, there was less but now there is quite a lot again.

Im sorry that you are dreading Mothers Day, hopefully, it wont be as bad as your anticipating just like when you went to the mountain, and also I hope you will have your brand new BFP by then too! You can always pull a sickie if you want, its totally up to you! 

Stef, Congrats again on your BFP, I told you you little horn dogs would have one in no time and you didnt even use OPKs or chart or anything, I have to say Im a little envious! Everyone always says the month you relax youll get your BFP but Im too uptight! Cant wait to update the siggy, wont it be nice when theyre all flashing proudly and we can move to the pregnancy forums with our mafia! As for symptoms, the crazy weeing sounds like it was a symptom for you, I dont have that. I still have the af cramps though but Im sure I always get them anyway! The only other thing to report is I have had a touch of thrush twice in the last few days which is unusual! Ha, I like the name Gadget too! Both cool names! Good new about your rash, that woman sounded like a total dick! Im just glad its healing for you, shame about the scarring, you need to STOP ITCHING! Hehe. Aww shame you pg, youll have to leave GLASSCOCK AND DICKHEAD! AHHHAAAAAA Who in their right mind would name a child Richard Head? Its like Stuart Pid x 

Vegas, Im not sure about my symptoms, I have a rubbish feeling this month, If I am though, clearly a house move is in order for you all! Sod the preseed! Oh, I can so tell your Charlotte is quite the little diva, I bet her and Eva would get along and cause a lot of mischief together! Do you call her Charlie btw? The snow has stopped but its not dried up yet! It is pretty but we have had so much of it here lately the novelty has well and truly worn off! We have a wardrobe in our garden atm that was meant to be being collected last week but OH took the back door key to work so they couldnt and so now it is totally ruined! Very annoying! Grumble grumble! Im very excited that next cycle you can start ttc again! Are you gonna post a link in your siggy to your chart so we can all spy on you? I wouldnt be able to hold off until June or July even though I already have a holiday baby! Ill take any baby now! 

Angel, I know Eva is like 3 going on 16 atm, you should see her when she gets together with her little friend Lacey, mental they are! Lacey is coming for tea tonight, god help us! Theyre having a pizza party! Ha the stroppiness gets worse Im afraid, maybe its better with boys though! Your weight sounds fine to me but you know what youre comfortable with dont you! Are you feeling any less sick now? Good luck with your scan this week and how many weeks and days are you now? X x


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, thanks! :) I'm going to be so paranoid about something happening!

Jasmine, I was thinking it was a dark line for 10dpo! Makes me wonder if I could've gotten a BFP at 8 or 9, I restrained and didn't test until 10!

Lots of peeing is definitely a symptom! But I do pee a lot anyway normally, lol, so I kind of discard that usually. Just this time it was hard to because I can't even hold it for a couple hours without feeling like bursting! I woke up again at 3am about to explode and then 4 hours later about to explode again!

Speaking of peeing. I peed 2 1/2 hours ago and started having to again about 30 minutes ago... this day is going to be rough!

I'm so excited for you to test on Friday! I'm almost ready to encourage you to do it earlier, lol! Such an enabler!

https://i.imgur.com/YKr8Gvc.jpg

Always nice to read the word :haha:

Took that one last night with 3 1/2 hour pee. That's what I showed Blake. He's excited but also extremely nervous. As I expected, he's worried about our current stress levels. He also said, "We need to do something about the cats." He was referring to them jumping on my stomach. He said I need a uterus protector for when I'm sitting on the couch. I couldn't help but laugh, but he was serious! He went into a whole lecture about how much damage a fully grown cat can do when they're jumping at full force, etc etc.

He told me a story about something he did when he was younger. My response was, "You were such a bad kid!" and he rubs my stomach and says, "He's probably not going to be such a peach either."

I gave into my POAS addiction again this morning. Probably wasn't the best idea. The line tests yesterday were with 7 1/2 hour pee, this morning's was 4 hours and totally not as concentrated. I should've just dumped it when I saw it's color but instead I did it anyway and freaked out temporarily because the line was lighter. I guess I should've expected that with how much lighter the pee color was... I'm tempted to test again with more concentrated urine just because, but I'm honestly not sure I'm worried about it. I feel good about this right now!

Oh, another thing Blake said - "We aren't telling anyone for a long, long time. Like until you're 6 months pregnant." I said, "6 months?!" He said, "Ok, 5 months. If you aren't showing by then." Yeah right! Last time I was showing at just over 2 months!

Now to convince him to agree to a midwife instead of a regular OB. He's worried with the 2 mc's about using a midwife...


----------



## Middysquidge

Stef, omg imagine its TWINS! so happy for ya babe x


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine! AHHH! It's funny you say that because at o time I felt twinges on both sides which is unusual, and I thought that with the line showing at 10dpo and with not so concentrated urine and cheapie test and the line still showed.

Blake would have a heart attack!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that's cute that Blake thinks you need to worry about the cats jumping on you. He will have to take over litter box duty so that's a bonus! Do you have a midwife in mind already? I know you were thinking about a birthing center in the past (that was you, right?). Have you told your mom yet?

Jasmine: don't count yourself out. Can't wait until you start testing. I do think there is something to taking the relaxed approach. Too bad I can't do that! I've never linked my chart before, do you have to set it up in your signature or how is it done? My chart looks like a roller coaster right now.

Angel: so Carter is a Memphian! Just like Justin Timberlake. When do you go back to the doctor? How are you feeling? So on my little shopping spree I bought a bunch of clothes, mainly for work, and I spent too much at Costco as I splurged on some decent bottles of wine. I figure I'm not preggo so I might as well live it up!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that's cute that Blake thinks you need to worry about the cats jumping on you. He will have to take over litter box duty so that's a bonus! Do you have a midwife in mind already? I know you were thinking about a birthing center in the past (that was you, right?). Have you told your mom yet?

Jasmine: don't count yourself out. Can't wait until you start testing. I do think there is something to taking the relaxed approach. Too bad I can't do that! I've never linked my chart before, do you have to set it up in your signature or how is it done? My chart looks like a roller coaster right now.

Angel: so Carter is a Memphian! Just like Justin Timberlake. When do you go back to the doctor? How are you feeling? So on my little shopping spree I bought a bunch of clothes, mainly for work, and I spent too much at Costco as I splurged on some decent bottles of wine. I figure I'm not preggo so I might as well live it up!


----------



## Middysquidge

Stef, that would be crazy if you had twins! Don't worry about the lighter line either you have an explanation for it!

Vegas, I'm dreading testing, can't be doing with the disappointment! I might test in the morning though, I'll be 9dpo but only cos it will be my special number 13, 13/03/13 so keep your fingers crossed! Oooh yeah, to share your chart, just go to 'Sharing', second option from the right, then 'get code' I use the simple link and paste it into my siggy! The chart thumbnail is like Melis! Can't wait to spy, be sure to put your bd schedule on too! x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

You make a good point--when Jasmine gets her bfp tomorrow, then we will all contemplate moving homes to get in on the action lol!

Thanks. The yard caused lots of headaches, but it was totally worth it.

I dont feel confident about having caught the egg this month, I havent really noticed a different in the spotting so far, so I guess thats why Im thinking its not gonna happen this month!

I agree to your points about not being able to change whats happened. It makes complete sense, logically, to not live my life differently. But Im an emotional person-I literally cry at the drop of a hat, and the more I tell myself dont cry! or, stop crying!, its like I give myself permission to cry even more. Its sooooo annoying. Put it this way, our tradition on Thanksgiving, before we can start eating, is we have to say grace together, and then each person/child has to say what they are grateful for. I literally cannot make it through the first 2 or 3 people before my tears start rolling. And there's at least 40 people to go through. It's torture! Not to mention torture because the food is sitting in front of us but we can't touch it until all have said their piece!

On the one hand, my grandmother is 90 yrs old and I dont know how much longer she will be around and able to attend family functions, so I dont want to miss it, but I also dont want to be a buzzkill and make everybody else sad, esp my mom and godmother. I know once I get in that zone then I cant control myself. And I dont mean ridiculous sobbing wracking crying, I mean like silent tears coming outI know myself, Im not a terribly strong individual, I wish I had the strength to be rational, and logical, but I know myself, and I think I will just take the easy way out and stay home. DH better not try to convince me otherwise, either, or it will not end well lol! Hopefully he will just back off, but knowing him, Im not sure..it could go either way! You sound very pragmatic and level headed, at least that's how I perceive you from reading all your posts. I wish I could be more pragmatic and level-headed!

As for your ttc plans, wouldnt that be funny if you get pg while youre not trying in these next few days!!!??!! Im sure your blood draw will come out perfect this week!!!

*Stef,*

Your mom was close enough! Ill take that prediction lol! 

Isnt that funny how almost right away, the inability to hold the pee kicks in??! 

Are you guys really going to wait 5 months before telling anyone? 

I hope you are able to talk Blake into using a midwife, since thats what you want. 

*Angel*

I hope I was wrong about having a weak o, but I truly felt almost nothing during o, and I normally feel_ at least _a few twinges here and there. 

Thanks, the pots are my fave! Originally I bought just one, and wanted to make it work because they are so expensive ($50 each!!!). Well, after I got home and started playing with the placement of it, I realized that I really needed 2 pots to make it work. I knew I had bought the last one at my local Lowes, so I had to go to another store the next city over. There ended up being 2 pots there. I paid for one and was walking away from the cashier, when all of a sudden, the handle broke off, and the vase went crashing to the floor, breaking into a million pieces!! I was dumbfounded, standing there, holding the pot handle in my hand and staring at the floor! Thank goodness that 1. It broke at the store and not at my house, or else I would have been out the $54, and 2. that there was one more pot left at the store, so they let me take it instead. WHEW!

Oh yah, about the progesterone cream, I just read a few minutes ago that youre not supposed to put it on your breastsoops! I alternate so Ive only actually put it on my breasts once so far, Im sure itll be ok. I am so tempted to buy some progesterone pills but they have to be prescribed. SO tempted to order them online but Im afraid Ill end up with some black market prescription that is fake!

So are you feeling better now? Is the MS starting to go away?

*Jasmine,*

I lold at the morning wake-up call from you! 


Unfortunately, my booty *is* big and round, which is why I cant protest or get mad at DH. He loves my big booty, but even I have to admit that its gotten TOO BIG!! *FACT. It must shrink. *

I dont plan to test until 12dpo (next Weds), and thats if my temps havent started going down, because my temps have started going down at 11dpo for the last 2 of my 3 most recent cycles. I will only test at 11dpo if I really start to feel definite symptoms, or symptoms that are out of the ordinary.

I cant wait til you test tomorrow!! Youve had thrush a couple times during this tww? AWESOME! Thats a strong sign, and together with the leaky nips, I say your babymaking oven is in bizness! :dust:

My ovaries have already been warned, ONE MORE try and if no bfp, its soy for them, the soy will make them work overtime so if they dont want to work overtime, and if they know what's best for them, theyd better toe the line and start to follow the plan!! :growlmad:

GL tonight with your pizza party! Sending some energy over your way lol!


*AFM,*

So I finally received in the mail my lab results from all my different dr appts. The following caught my eye regarding the ultrasound report from Feb 8 The endometrium is somewhat echogenic suggesting possible hemorrhage products. WTF WTF WTF WTF????

Im hoping that this was nothing and was due to the cycle day (CD9, and I o'd 3 days later) I was on when the ultrasound was done. I emailed my Dr 24 hours ago to inquire about this, no response from her yet. Hummmmm. I hope she isnt saying to herself wtf wtf wtf??!! How did I miss this?!!

*UPDATE***

Mr dr. Said it was nothing to worry about. False alarm. WHEW!


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Girls :)

First and most importantly I need to say CONGRATS Stef!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!! 

I have been MIA for awhile. I have been reading posts on my phone when I can but it seems I have not had the chance to turn my computer on and reply properly. The further behind I get the longer it takes to reply properly. So I just decided it was better to just do a quick reply while I had a minute before I start work. I will have to reply properly later.

Quick update on me. I tested on 9dpo (a Tuesday) just to see if the trigger shot was out of my system (the only time I've ever tested hoping to see a bfn). It was bfn. I was planning to test again on the Saturday at 13dpo. I didn't make it to Saturday because af arrived on Thursday (at cd25). After last month (where my cycle was 54 days and I had to take Provera to induce it) I was pretty shocked that it came so early. I can't ever remember having a 25 day cycle. So obviously things are messed up. They now think I could have a luteal phase deficiency. Since my cycles are usually so long and I often don't ovulate it is really difficult to know when/if ovulation happens so its tough to know how long my lp is typically. I have an appointment with my doctor on April 9 (earliest I could get in) to talk about what I need to change to make taking all this medication more effective. I hate taking it but if I have to I want to at least make sure I am not taking it for nothing!! 

I am now on cd 13. I didn't take the clomid this month. We are taking a break for this month from trying. I had some allergy/food intolerance testing done with my naturopath. I confirmed what I have known for awhile that dairy and gluten (plus a few other random things) are terrible for me. Eating things that your body is intolerant to causes inflammation in your body which can affect things like your hormones. So I started a cleanse and have eliminated dairy, wheat, sugar, anything processed, etc. I will do that for at least the next month and hope that it helps (along with whatever changes to the medications my doctor recommends when I see her on April 9). I am a bit discouraged. I am trying to do what I can to give myself the best chances of success. We will see what happens. 

I am excited for Meli and Jasmine to test soon!! I hope this is your month. It would be really great if the two of you and Stef all got your bfp's this month. Maybe April or May can be Vegas and my month!! 

Anyways, Im sorry that I haven't posted lately. I will try to get on here more often. I really do miss you girls!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, he gets worried about everything. Last time he even questioned the seat belt, and leaning a bit into the shopping cart, and running, lol. I do have a midwife in mind, and you're right, it's at the birthing center! We now live 10 minutes from it. I haven't told my mom yet. I have to convince him we should at least tell both of our moms, since we would be telling them if something happened anyway. Drink some wine for me!

Jasmine, not worried about the lighter line! I did give in and test again after waiting all day like I did on Monday - the line was darker than it was on Monday, so yay! If you tested today I wouldn't be too worried if it's a BFN, it's still early! 

Meli, I'm not sure why the pee urge starts so early! I'd imagine it's way too soon for my bladder to be at all squished, although the cramps that came with uterus stretching last time did start early this time... And omg I was SO bloated the other night, you could actually already see the bloating. I'm pretty tiny, though, so any bloating is really noticeable. I HIGHLY doubt we're going to wait that long to tell anyone, I can almost guarantee we wouldn't be able to even if we wanted to - I KNOW I'll be showing before then. As for a big booty - there is nothing wrong with that! Mine's pretty big for my size, and I love it! So does Blake :haha: I lol'd at you warning your ovaries! And glad your dr. said there's nothing to worry about with your test results!

Jenk, hi stranger! Sorry af got you this time! I hope that everything straightens out with your cycles and that your new diet helps out. A friend of mine is doing a cleanse similar to that - she's stopping dairy, meat and caffeine to try and help reduce inflammation. 

AFM, nothing else new. It's going to be tough hiding this pregnancy for awhile. I went to a friend's house for just under 2 hours yesterday. Walked in the door, started snacking on the sunflower seeds he had out, ate a big piece of cobbler, dug into a bag of Chex mix, went back to the sunflower seeds. They're going to catch on! One of my friends will know for sure if I tell him I quit coffee again... Wondering if work is questioning anything, too. I usually bring in a coffee and either a donut or Pop Tarts (so healthy, right?!). They noticed the no coffee, and this morning when I was eating fruit, one of them says, "Fruit? You're creeping me out Stefanie." Lol. 

OH! I do have one update! I have a job interview closer to home at 3:30 today! FX!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jenk,*

So nice to hear from you!! I know its crazy, but I worry when people fall off the radar. I right away start thinking I hope everything is ok. Im such a worrywart, its ridiculous!! I know JennC was having some issues when she last posted, and Im really trying hard not to worry about her and just trust that she is doing well. Same with Sweetmomma-I worry but then I remember that shes already got 2 LOs, and she works a crazy physically demanding job, so I imagine her just collapsing in bed at the end of the day and the last thing she wants to do is post!

Sorry to hear of all the roadblocks youre running into, but it seems like youre in good hands with your naturopath, and have a great plan in place to get it all straightened out and give you the best chance of success! What does the cleanse entail? Is it a specific drink or juice? Or just by the fact of eliminating all the nasty dairy/wheat/sugar, etc, is that in and of itself, a cleanse?

*Stef,*

Blake sounds so cute. Ya gotta love him! Thats great that you live even closer to the birthing center now. I agree that you need to convince him to tell your moms soon-NOT because you would be telling them if something happened anyway, but because its great news and how can you keep something like that just to the two of you ? Im not saying to tell the whole world-not at all-but at least tell the Nanas! Yah yah, you tell him (egging you on like a lil devil leaning in your ear) lol.

I know what you mean about the urge to pee starting early. I had the same thing--by the time I was 5 weeks along, I had to pee constantly and it was so annoying. I totally dont miss that part lol!

Omg sounds so funny, you and your new appetite. It totally sounds like your friends are catching on, and quick lol!

*FX FX FX FX for your new job interview!! I have a great feeling about it!!!*

*Jasmine,*

Where are you? I know it's still early, but I think you said you were going to test today??!! :dust::dust:


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: I had been thinking about you and I was really hoping you were going to get your BFP. Sorry your cycle is screwed up, but I understand as m


----------



## vegasbaby

Let me try this again! Posting on the iPhone sucks!

Jenk: my cycle is crazy too. I'm trying supplements to get it straightened out, but I swear my body is in control of me not the other way round. Let us knows how the new diet works. 

Meli: so glad to hear there is nothing to worry about. Have you heard anything back on your boob?

Jasmine: speaking of boobs, did you test?

Stef: I'd tell the people at work that you have acid reflux and your doctor said to cut out caffeine, fatty foods and alcohol. I've had this problem and that was the advice I was given. This also gives you a pass if you get morning sickness.

Nothing to report here. Just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, Thanks for passing on the acid reflux excuse, I may have to use that one. Yep, Carter is a Memphian and Jeff won't ever let him forget it since he graduated from University of Memphis. And drink some wine for me too!

Jenk, sorry you were out last month. It is awesome that you have the discipline to cut out all those things out of your diet. It would be killer for me. You will feel so much better though!

Meli, I am glad your doctor was worried. I too am curious about your boob though. I recently went through my medicine cabinet and came across my old progesterone from last pregnancy and thought of you.... I have a new prescription now.

Stef, Yay again!!! Good luck on your interview. And like Meli said, you do make Blake seem very cute!

Jasmine, FX for tomorrow!!!!!! How did your pizza party go?

AFM, I am 7+4 today. For the past couple of days I have been feeling a little better energy wise. I got the entire house cleaned, swept, mopped, vacuumed, dusted, laundry and even cleaned both bathrooms! I did throw up my new prenatals yesterday.:nope: I will take what I can get. I have my ultrasound tomorrow, so fx my sac looks good and Little Prince (the name I have given him) looks good. Also on other news, we got a letter today saying the owner of our house want to sell. So we have to be out of this house by 4/30. We have been wanting a bigger house and to buy, but we have been waiting. Jeff graduates with his masters in August and we were planning to see where he got a job before moving. Now, we will have to move and sign a year lease, only to likely move again next year.:dohh:


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

My dr called tda and said my boob is fine! Whew........

Ps, i like ur segue from jasmines boob to mine lol. Ooo i like ur acid reflux excuse. Ur quite the crafty thinker lol! Good to know.....

Angel, 

I am like u, i dont think i could give up all that stuff like jenk!! Talk abt discipline...!

I am glad ur starting to feel a lil better, sounds like lots better actually, u got so much housework done!
I
Sorry to hear u have to move soon.....but at least jeff will be done with his masters before u know it! Thats quite the accomplishment. Dh got his mba around ten years ago. I always said i wanted to get my masters too, but i have been dragging my feet. But i thinki am ok with myself if i dont ever get it. I love my job, and there is really not much further to move up unless i become a physical therapist, and thats not gonna happen. I am happy in my administrative role and working directly with students. Its very gratifying, so i am good where
where i am at!


----------



## Meli_H

JASMINE!,

Where r uuuuuuuuu????


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello guys,

Don&#8217;t worry I&#8217;m still here lurking around! I was having a stressful day yesterday so I decided to lie low! I took a couple of cheapies yesterday in the morning and was getting extremely faint lines then I tried my little water test and there was no line at all so I was hoping it was something but it was literally so faint, I didn&#8217;t think it was worth telling about incase it turned out to be nothing! :wacko:

So I went out to Superdrug and bought some FRERS, did one and a cheapie this morning and a faint line on both! It&#8217;s so faint though, I&#8217;m not getting excited, see if you can see anything and let me know! The FRER line is much more noticeable in real life, I don't think you can even see it in this piccy but trust me it's there! Last night I was exhausted beyond belief, and terrible lower back ache! Fx if there is something there it BURROWS! Please please stick! I'll have to keep testing every morning, it's gonna be stressful!

Meli, I&#8217;m so glad about your test and your boob, both fine that&#8217;s great! :thumbup: I bet you feel like a guinea pig atm! Thanks for the concern to my whereabouts, hehe! I&#8217;m fine just stressed!

Nice to hear from you Jen, I&#8217;m so glad you&#8217;re back! Sorry about the BFN, I hope next month will definitely be your and Vegas&#8217;s month that would be soo exciting!

Stef, bless Blake he is just too adorable, you guys are gonna be the cutest mum and dad! Congrats on the job interview! :cloud9:

Angel, good luck for your scan today, hope all is well with little prince! Hehe! Cute name! Another house move, omg! The pizza party went well, I was dreading it but they were really good! I had both Lacey and Eva cuddled under each arm reading a book on the ipad when here mum came in and she didn&#8217;t want to go home! Her mum was a bit annoyed as she had been away the night and not seen here for ages, lol! :haha:

Vegas, secretly hoping you catch the eggy this month!

X x x


----------



## Middysquidge

The squinter! See post above for the text just put this on a separate post!
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 115 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Middysquidge

Slightly more visable...
 



Attached Files:







test4.jpg
File size: 112.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: it's very light, but there does appear to be something there. What dpo are you? The play date sounds like it was a lot of fun. 

Angel: perhaps you could find a place that allows a six-month lease? Even on places that require a year you can always ask. Most of the time they will allow it if you give them a few more bucks. GL with the scan today, I'm sure it will go well and by now you should be able to get a good reading on the hb. Btw, my parents both went to U of Memphis, but it was called Memphis State back then.

Meli: super happy to hear your boob is OK. Now we can all concentrate on your uterus. 

Stef: how did the interview go?

Still nothing going on here. Hate to disappoint anyone, but there is no way I am accidentally getting pregnant this month. I tried NTNP last time and found out that doesn't work. I'm just hoping I will get a BFP before the end of 2013. TTC is a lot of work as you all know (or at least it is for me). Also, dh is still sick so he's not really in the mood for love. Regardless, only one more week until I ovulate and then I can really concentrate on next cycle. I just fear that the molar tissue could grow back and I think I would feel safer if I got that third month blood draw in. I'd only blame myself if it happens all over and I don't know if I could handle that.


----------



## angel2010

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::hugs:


Okay, I will try to contain my excitement now until you are ready to be excited too. But congrats!!!

Edit: not sure what happened with that wohoo. lol!


----------



## StefNJunk

Blake is adorable with his worrying, but it does get annoying sometimes, lol! I HATE fish and he keeps trying to convince me to eat it because it's healthy. His thing yesterday - "Well if you don't want to be healthy for the baby..." That got him the look!

Meli, I figured I'd give him a few more days on the telling our moms thing, see if he can keep it to himself that long because he couldn't either time before. A friend of his is supposed to come this weekend to help him move the TV to the other wall and his brother is coming on Sunday to help him install the new windows, so I'd be surprised if someone doesn't find out by Monday.

Speaking of peeing a lot... there's finally a bathroom at work again! That means I can drink as much water as I want!

Vegas, I lol'd at your boob segway! And your acid reflux response is great! I definitely have to remember that. 

angel, wow! I barely have enough energy to do all that stuff not pg! Can't wait to hear the results of your ultrasound. FX! That sucks about having to move so quickly! Maybe there IS something to this pg and moving thing... even though you're doing it the other way around, but still!

Jasmine, I totally see the line!!!!!! FX!!!!! :dust:


----------



## StefNJunk

So I just got so excited about Jasmine's test I totally forgot to tell you all how the interview went.

I'm one of 60 applicants, so my hopes aren't too high, but the interview did go very well. I do have a step up on other applicants - the position isn't for social media and web development, but they could use help with that, so in addition to the tasks of the job, I can help out with that. I'm writing a follow up email with references (he didn't ask for any before) this morning, so hopefully that will help, too. He said he'll be calling me Friday evening, so FX!

So I'm at 4 weeks today, af would've been due today or tomorrow. I don't feel pg at all yet... except for the hunger, every time I'm not full I feel sick, which sucks! And the bloat at night, bleh! But I really want to FEEL pg, would reduce my worrying!


----------



## Middysquidge

One quick question before I reply later! Do you see the line on both tests? I'm getting paranoid now! Does it matter that it's so faint? x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

I definitely see it on the cheapie, possibly the FRER but I'm not sure. I wouldn't worry about it being faint, it's still early! I would just wait and test again tomorrow.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine*

Ooohhhh CONGRATULATIONS! I KNOW the lines will keep getting darker everyday. You&#8217;re still really early, no wonder the lines are faint. Just stay positive!!! :dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Sounds like the pizza party was a blast and you had it all under control. I bet her mom was a lil jealous lol!

Like you, I was secretly hoping vegas caught the egg this month. That&#8217;s such a good way to put it! But, she does make good points about waiting one more month&#8230;that practical, pragmatic vegas lol!

*Vegas*

Hey, that was a good suggestion you gave Angel regarding a 6 month lease. 

I like that comment &#8220;now we can all concentrate on your uterus&#8221; lol!

yah, you disappointed me (like it matters!) with NTNP this month&#8230;BUT you are 100% right for waiting. And you&#8217;re right, next cycle will be here before you know it!

*Stef,*

Yah&#8230;I guess you have to take the good with the bad. Sounds like Blake can kind of take it a little too far, but you seem to have him under control with &#8216;the look&#8217; lol! Do you not like any type of fish at all? I LOVE salmon, but I know it&#8217;s also not healthy to eat too much fish when pg. when I was pg, I took Expecta Lipil DHA supplements, in addition to my prenatals. The supplements contain omega-3 fatty acid, which plays a role in development of baby&#8217;s brain and eyes. They are like $10 for a month&#8217;s supply. The last time I went to Walmart, I bought some new prenatals because I am almost out. These prenatals contain the DHA in them. Anywho, just a thought, perhaps taking these supplements would put Blake&#8217;s (and your) mind at ease since you&#8217;re not a big fish eater.

We should take bets to see who believes that Blake will or will not spill the beans by the end of this weekend. Anyone in? I say that he WILL spill the beans lol!

Oooo it sounds like you&#8217;re definitely a serious contender for the job. You sound overqualified, I&#8217;m sure they would appreciate someone who could fulfill the tasks of the job and plus, take on more responsibilties!! Who wouldn&#8217;t?? I say the job is yours. It&#8217;s all falling into place&#8230;.the new house, a sticky bean, now a new job!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY!! I cant wait till Friday! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry to hear of that hunger, you described it as everytime you&#8217;re not full, you feel sick..that&#8217;s exactly how I felt when I was pg!!! And I thought it was just me, because I never have heard anyone else describe it that way&#8230;.it does totally stink, doesn&#8217;t it? But, like you said, bring on the pg symptoms!!!

*AFM,*

I am relieved that my boob is ok. DH was so excited with the news that he wanted to go out to dinner to celebrate! I&#8217;m like, I didn&#8217;t know you were _that_ worried about it! We didn&#8217;t go out to dinner as I had bought steaks on sale the day before. We never eat fancy stuff like steaks on weekdays, we stick to chicken usually, but it&#8217;s been so warm (80 degrees) the past few days, it's been perfect outdoor grilling weather, and I was craving meat, so I thought, what the heck! Asparagus (our fave veggie!) was also on sale, so that and rice pilaf rounded out the menu.

Today is the 5th day of using the progesterone cream, and I think it may be working a little. I am still spotting, but it&#8217;s more of a different, lighter color of spotting, not as brown, more of a creamy light yellow color. Yesterday contained a hint of brown, but totally different/less brown spotting than before. Also, today I am feeling *weird*, like pg symptoms, can&#8217;t describe it but I just don&#8217;t feel &#8216;right&#8217;. Yesterday, I did double up on the cream lol, so I know it&#8217;s what&#8217;s causing the &#8216;not feeling right&#8217; symptoms.

You know, I was thinking this morning, how scary it is that all the stuff we handle/cleaning products we use/creams and lotions and soaps and shampoos and conditioners we use, how it all is in our bodies! I mean, if using the progesterone cream is as simple as just applying it to our skin, what the heck is all that other stuff we use, doing to us/me? When I was pg, I was really conscious when using cleaning agents--e.g. always used gloves when I cleaned the sink, etc etc but perhaps I should seriously consider cutting down on the products I use, or at least use more natural items. Problem with me is that I love the &#8216;fruity&#8217; smells..I grew up using Caress Bath soap, so now as an adult I HAVE to use the same soap, love for my skin and hair to smell good&#8230;.when I use other soaps, my skin feels dry and doesn&#8217;t smell the same. Anyways, I think I will start to think about it.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I see both, but more clearly on the cheapie. 

Stef: I think the interview sounds like it went very well and it's not like they chose to interview all 60 applicants.

Angel: sorry you can't keep the vitamins down, would it help if you took it after dinner?

Meli: so do you spot throughout your cycle or just after you ovulate? That "off" feeling very well could be your BFP. I had a metallic taste all day one day about five days before I got my last BFP. It was my only symptom (as opposed to Charlotte where all sorts of stuff was going on). FX'd for you too!


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Jasmine: I see both, but more clearly on the cheapie.
> 
> Stef: I think the interview sounds like it went very well and it's not like they chose to interview all 60 applicants.
> 
> Angel: sorry you can't keep the vitamins down, would it help if you took it after dinner?
> 
> Meli: so do you spot throughout your cycle or just after you ovulate? That "off" feeling very well could be your BFP. I had a metallic taste all day one day about five days before I got my last BFP. It was my only symptom (as opposed to Charlotte where all sorts of stuff was going on). FX'd for you too!

vegas,
Thanks for the pma!

I normally spot after I ovulate, until af comes. I'm just 6dpo, so I really doubt I'm feeling pg symptoms. I have had no twinges or anything! I WISH I was feeling pg symptoms, but I really believe it's the progesterone kicking in, I heard progesterone can cause pg like symptoms...


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, yeah Blake has a way of getting what he wants, lol, so when he has a worry about something he pesters me about it constantly. I dislike ALL fish. He said "You haven't tried ALL fish!" Well every one I've tried, I hate, so idk. Hmm I got my prenatals at Walmart, too, so I'll have to check if they have the DHA in them like yours.

Lol @ betting on him spilling the beans! He is SOOO bad at keeping secrets that are exciting! 

I'm excited to hear back about the job, I did shoot over the "thank you for the interview" blah blah email. Just included that I thought what he told me about the history of the company, etc was very interesting, and the references.

I had the hunger thing the first two times, also, so you're definitely not the only one!

Yum, steak! We eat that way too much because he became obsessed with it when he realized he could cook it really well, lol. 

I worry about the chemicals and all that, too, but I try to tell myself that women have been pregnant and having healthy babies without paying any attention to that stuff (because they don't know any better), so we should be fine knowing what we do know and paying attention to it.

Vegas, you're right, so it's not really a 1 in 60 chance, that makes me feel better!

So one symptom I'm having totally made me forget to tell you guys I'm having it - baby brain. BAD. Yesterday I walked out of the house without my laptop bag... I can't work at work without it. Last night I put food in the freezer that doesn't even go in the fridge, much less the freezer (one thing was Combos... you know those little pretzel snacks? Yeah). I've been doing stuff like this and spacing and generally being stupid the last few days. Like just now on this post. I was typing in the middle of a sentence, got distracted and completely forgot... 20 minutes later, I'm back! :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Im pretty sure that the prenatals I am referring to are the Walmart/Equate brand.

Omg sounds like you already have a bad case of baby brain! Ive heard of that before, but when I was pg, I dont recall ever having that?? But who knows

I know, I love steak also..well, actually, I love most meat. Im totally a carnivore! I try to stick to mostly chicken and not have beef more than twice a week. DH doesnt do well when he has beef more than that. He actually refuses to eat pork, but DS and I love to eat pork, so that makes it difficult to cook sometimes.


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3390_zps5356224d.jpg


----------



## angel2010

He is my Little Prince!!! The sac looked great, the hb was 148 and I even measured a couple of days ahead by scan!!! The scan put me at 8 weeks, but he is going to keep it at 7+6 based on my o dates (I thought the 1st or 2nd and had previously gone with the 2nd to be safe). So he put me due on October 25th. I was so happy in there I couldn't stop talking!!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, we are hoping that if we offer another 6-8 month lease here at a higher rate that they may be tempted to hold off selling. We haven't heard anything though. With the prenatals, if I eat part of my breakfast then take them and then eat the rest, I am usually okay. I am taking 7 pills a day, in the morning: folate, baby asprin, progesterone and two prenatals (one is dha); and in the evening: progesterone and thyroid. I can't take anything or eat anything with calcium with in two hours of my thyroid meds, otherwise I would take them at night before going to bed. I don't blame you for waiting, I would do the same. 

Jasmine, I can totally see a line on all the tests. I hope tomorrow's is darker! I am sorry you were feeling stressed yesterday. I am happy that the pizza party went well though. How did Mr. Jasmine take you buying those jeans by the way?

Stef, FX for that job. It sounds like you may have a heads up on the competition and sounds like you are doing everything right. Very few of those 60 will send a thank you letter and employers like that. By the way, I sure do know what you mean about that baby brain!! Half way through my above part to Vegas I realized I ran out of thyroid meds last night and had to stop to go pick up my prescription. I have been telling myself everyday this week to do it! Then when I came out of the grocery store Carter and I were walking down the parking lot aisle I thought I parked on. I didn't see my car and almost cried, but finally realized I parked on the row over!

Meli, hope you steak is good. I LOVE a good steak and beef is my favorite meat. I would rather eat it than any other, but of course we don't and can't afford good beef everyday.


----------



## Meli_H

Angel,

Thats great news!!! Thats such a clear pic of ur little beanie prince!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Meli_H

Angel and vegas,

Speaking of ur fellow Memphian JT, did u catch him on SNL last weekend? He rocked it! Luv luv him and his dance moves. And he is yum yum YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Jasmine: I see both, but more clearly on the cheapie.
> 
> Stef: I think the interview sounds like it went very well and it's not like they chose to interview all 60 applicants.
> 
> Angel: sorry you can't keep the vitamins down, would it help if you took it after dinner?
> 
> Meli: so do you spot throughout your cycle or just after you ovulate? That "off" feeling very well could be your BFP. I had a metallic taste all day one day about five days before I got my last BFP. It was my only symptom (as opposed to Charlotte where all sorts of stuff was going on). FX'd for you too!

Vegas,

So when i woke up from my nap on the way home tda, i could have sworn that i had a weird taste in my mouth. Sigh.....the power of suggestion!!


----------



## angel2010

Yes, I love JT too! All the way back to his Nsync days!! I was 11-14 then so, in love with all the boy bands. Even saw 98 Degrees and Backstreet Boys and Spice Girls in concert:blush:

I love that he is so down to earth and funny, and he rocked that Memphis shirt!


----------



## Middysquidge

Morning girlies!

Sooooooooo, it's REAL! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

CHECK IT OUT! 

I'm so happy and nervous and scared all rolled into one but it's just nice to see a darker line, that I'm not doubting! You know it's barely even showing up on the cheapie either, the test I have is from Superdrug, it's a copy of FRER, it's the exact same test I used with Eva, which I still have, have never used them before or since, Eva was conceived in the exact same month, when we were moving house and this one is due 25th November, two weeks before her which means if all goes to plan all our babies have been Sagittarius! Symptoms: lower backache, thrush, exhaustion and taste of blood in my mouth!

Stef, I still think you have a great chance with your new job that you went for! Fingers crossed! Bless Blake, trying to make you eat Fish when you don't like it, :haha:! Baby brain sounds funny, I hope I don't get it, I'm blonde enough as it is!

Meli, aww I'm also so happy about your boob (that sounds weird!) bless your OH too, I'm so jealous that you have had steak, asparagus and warm weather! It's been so miserable here for such a long time! When it does get hotter here we're going to get some outside furniture, I can't wait! Do you have some nice outdoor furniture and a bbq set up? Good news that the cream seems to be working too! I have had the same 'not right' feeling as you too and the weird taste in my mouth, it sounds really promising! :dust::dust::dust: your chart looks great too! FX FX FX 

Vegas, thanks for reassuring me yesterday, I was getting really stressed about it! :hugs: I don't blame you for wanting to wait until next month so that you know you did everything right! Last time, I would have the odd glass of wine or half a lager if I fancied it but I won't this time, I haven't even had a cup of caffeine tea for weeks! Really miss my coffee!

Angel, :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance: GOOOO LITTTTLLLEEEE PRINNNCCCEEEEEE! Your scan sounds and looks totally fab! Well done you, I'm so happy all was well and you can finally relax a bit! In this country we only get a scan at 12 weeks, I'll be a nervous wreck by then but I think ladies who have had a mc previously can request an early one, well I will be! Oh Mr Jasmine never found out about the jeans, as when they arrived they had sent me the complete wrong pair with the wrong label on, that's ebay for you so I sent them back and we bought some dining chairs in the local charity shop, they were a real bargain too! 

Still feeling nervous, I hope I don't have a chemical! x x
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Middysquidge

So, I thought I'd jump the gun and get a little ticker, if I have a chemical at least I got to dream for a little while! x


----------



## StefNJunk

Will respond properly later but 

*Jasmine*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dust:

You're November 25th, I'm November 21st. Bump buddies!

I'm sooooooo excited for you!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

I know, how crazy is that! So exciting! Think I'm still in shock, I was NOT expecting it at all! Stef, your due the day I had my miscarriage (I had the op the next day) if all goes well, can't help thinking mine will arrive that day too!! x x x


----------



## Meli_H

JASMINE!

OMG OMG OMG!!

I finally see the line (I never saw it in your previous posts).

Congratulations!! I&#8217;m so happy for you!! YAY YAY YAY YAYYYY!!	
:headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::hug:


That is too coincidental that both pg&#8217;s happened during a move. I guess that&#8217;s all you seem to need!

So what did Mr. Jasmine say when you told him? Have you told Eva yet? When can we update our siggy?? Luv your ticker, btw!!

HEY, vegas was right! Didn&#8217;t she predict your bfp would come this month? Hey vegas, maybe you should set up shop, an internet website, and start charging for conception predictions lol!!

Sorry to hear your jeans were the wrong size, glad you were able to return them, BUT I think that the dining chairs were a better, more practical purchase... Are you an ebay fanatic also?? I love it and have had to step away from my addiction, but it&#8217;s my &#8216;go to&#8217; place, especially when I want/need something that is no longer sold in stores!

We do have a beautiful propane bbq grill we bought from Costco about 5 yrs ago, it has extra grilling space for veggies. We don&#8217;t have a nice outdoor dining set, I have resisted buying one all these years because 1. It gets too hot out my way, there is no way I am going to be sitting outside and eating, I don&#8217;t care if we&#8217;re in the covered patio!, and 2. There are so many creepy crawlies that would set up residence in the cushions, like black widows and other assorted spiders, NO THANK YOU! So, DH bbq&#8217;s, and then we eat indoors. It works for us! I plan to buy a nice mosaic bistro set, a little round table with 2 chairs, for our front patio. It has to be wrought iron to match our house accents. My neighbor comes over, we sit outside and we have our &#8216;adult&#8217; drinks --fresh squeezed lemonade spiced up with pineapple flavored vodka-yum! That&#8217;s our spring and summer ritual. The men are lucky if we invite them to join us lol!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, of course I forgot to check my prenatals! We love steak, too, Blake makes amazing steaks. Also, I'm sorry to tell you, but you won't be fulfilling your summer ritual with your neighbor, at least not the adult drinks part... because you'll be pg. :thumbup:

Angel, soooo happy the scan went well! Baby brain can be so annoying, right? 

Jasmine, yayyyyyy I'm so happy for you! I know all about wanting to see the darker line. I tested AGAIN this morning, lol! And the line was much darker :) That's crazy about all the comparisons with your pg with Eva! Must be signs :) I think moving IS the trick for us. I'll be sure to share my instances of baby brain so everyone can have some good laughs, lol. And I worry too, about a chemical, but with our lines showing up so early and getting darker, I just KNOW we don't have to worry about it! Wouldn't that be crazy if we both gave birth the same day? Would be awesome!

So I've been managing to eat healthier, mostly because I'm really not craving sweets much at all. Fruit and Carnation instant breakfast this morning, Nutri Grain bars for snacks, fiber brownies, brocolli sauteed in garlic and olive oil over vegetable rotini for dinner last night, mostly water and juice to drink... 

I found the digital pg test in a drawer yesterday. It was dead by now, of course. Asked Blake why he wanted to keep it and he said, "Because it shows that you're pregnant with the baby that's going to make it." Awwww. Guess he didn't realize the test was dead. So I pulled out the FRER and gave it to him. 

I took a "before" picture of my tummy yesterday morning. Was so tempted to take an "evening bloat" pic last night, lol. I have a feeling if the mild cramping is any sign, my uterus is stretching faster than last time, it started within a few days of o. Get the feeling I'll start showing pretty early...


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Meli!

Well, I called him into the bathroom this morning and showed him the test, he gave me a sleepy hug and said 'That's great babe!' I haven't told Eva yet as last time when we lost it I felt really bad on her as I had been getting her exciting it, so I'm gonna tell her after the first scan I think! You can update the siggy once I get my digital result, gonna wait till monday for that, fx, I feel really nervous about doing the digi! 

I know, weird about the house moves isn't it, the lady at the chemist also said that's what worked for her after 2 years of trying! They say your mind isn't on it as much but mine certainly was! I'm not that cool!

Wow, that drink sounds AMAZING and even more so now I probably can't have it! Shme for the men, eh! How horrible do those creepy crawlies sound too, yuk! Funnily enough, I've always wanted a bistro set like that too, once you can leave out in all weathers! x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Hey Stef,*

Thanks for the pma! I hope youre right and that I wont be able to drink any 'adult' drinks soon enough!

DH is also a good steak griller. Im impatient so I refuse to grill. His job is to grill outside in the heat and my job is to get the rest of the food ready inside lol!

Sounds like youre starting to eat healthier. Good job! Keep it up! 

I didnt think you could make Blake sound any cuter, but youve succeeded!!!! How cute that he wanted to save the test!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

I would be interested in seeing your morning tummy and evening bloat! I dont think anybody would mind! Heck, weve seen other things, right :haha: 

*Jasmine,*]

ok, will wait til you give the all clear to update the siggy.

That is funny that you want the same mosaic set. I will post a pic when I finally get it. Ive seen a brand new set on Craigslist for $100, but I have other things I want to/need to buy before I buy the set (priorities, esp after blowing all that money on the garden!) but I hope to get it sooner, rather than later! maybe before the end of May!

So I imagine yall will go to your amazing chippy place to celebrate tonight! And thats awesome that you found out in time to not drink when you get together with your uni friends!!!! :happydance::happydance: Are you gonna keep the great news to yourself?

*vegas,*

GL with your scan today! I'm sure all is well, but it's a good idea to follow through on the protocol for peace of mind.

*AFM,*

No symptoms at all! Not any (except the slight rash Ive been getting on my inner arms where I put the progesterone cream)! I have a few pimples slightly earlier than usual, but I also blame that on the cream.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, lol I knew you would find that cute, him wanting to keep the test! I did, too. He almost looked disappointed when I showed him that the digi was dead, so I ran and grabbed the FRER and brought it out to him.

Ok I'll try to get an evening bloat pic tonight, lol, funny you want to see! At least I grabbed a good before pic on a skinny day, hahaha, I have a feeling I will never look like that again! 

And you totally made me think of Jasmine's nipple when you said "we've seen other things, right" lol! :haha:

How many dpo are you today?

So Monday's the day to add Jasmine's and my BFPs to the sigs... I should feel safe enough then, too!


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

yes ma'am...that's exactly what I was referring to: Jasmine's nips! :haha::haha:

I'm 7dpo today.

cant wait to update my siggy on Monday!!!


----------



## angel2010

OMG!!!! I can't wait to add two more BFPs to my siggy!!!!!!!! Congrats Jasmine!!!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: that is a super-positive test today. Woo hoo! I've decided that if/when I get preggo again I'm going to wait until the 20 week scan to tell Charlotte. That way she will see my tummy is growing and might be able to understand the scan photo. I told her last time and it went in one ear and out the other. How did Eva take the news last time?

Angel: what a perfect sonogram image! I'm so happy for you!

Stef: let's see your tummy! Take a lot of photos now as it will never be the same again (oh, how I miss my taut tummy). That is sweet about keeping the tests. Blake loves you so much. Btw, do you think you'll get married before baby arrives?

Meli: cocktails on the front lanai sounds so relaxing. I think I'll pour myself a glass of vino when I get home and sit outside. Our weather is cool today, only the high 60's, but it is so beautiful and no humidity. Won't last much longer. For some reason I believe July is your month. I'm also thinking girl. Prove me wrong and get that BFP now! No pressure or anything.

As for me, things went easily at the doctor's office. I never see the doctor, just the nurse and she is the best at taking blood as I never feel a thing. Although I know it is only cd17, I think I might be getting ready to ovulate based on cm. Guess I better start testing. Fingers crossed it happens before day 29 like last month.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Vino sounds good to me too! Its funny because for the past couple of months I have not been craving any alcohol. I think I may have overdone it during the holidays and burnt myself out lol!

I like your prediction of a girl! And I hope to prove both you and that psychic wrong and get my bfp now, not later lol!

Isnt it the best when you know the phlebotomist is awesome? The one that Ive had to see for multiple draws since my mc happened is horribly inconsistent, somedays hurt more than others, but usually they all hurt. Yet,in the past, Ive had blood draws by others that I dont even feel! It really has a lot to do with their techniqueor lack thereof!

FX FX FX you ovulate before CD29 and your cycles start behaving! Although, I did read somewhere that states most drs believe that when a woman has a longer cycle, she is more fertile. Have you read that b4?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello!

Stef, I think I will test everyday now too, I just went out and bought two proper FRERS cos I read a thread on the internet about false positives on those Superdrug tests so I started shitting myself but I also got a pink line on a cheapie, faint but deffo pink so I think I should be fine but until I do more I'll probably not even believe it! When will you stop testing, when will your first scan be do you think? Looking forward to laughing at your baby brain, ha! Awww, just like everyone else agrees Blake is just the cutest ever! Shane would never ask me for my test, then we are married old farts so that's fine!

Meli, that's right, noone can compete with my minging leaky nipple, there's a challenge and I'm sure as everyone gets their BFPs we can have competitions in postings the most grotesque pictures of all that comes with pregnancy! We have been to the chippy, you know my boring little routine off by heart now, lol! New chippy today as we have moved house but I'm happy to report it was tasty! Yes, post a piccy of your bistro set, I'm sure we're talking about the same thing, I think I'll deffo get one around the same time! I can't wait to sit outside in our new garden! Having a bbq, woooooo! So, I actually had to cancel my friends due to lack of money, they will come again in a few weeks, but I am gonna try and keep it to myself for now! Last time I told more people that I'd lost it than I told that I had it if you get me, so maybe I'll tell a few, they know me too well, not drinking? They'll guess! Especially as they all know how broody I am! Soooo, when do you think you will start testing? I started from 9dpo but was so stressful getting very very faint almost nothings! Good luck!

Vegas, funny that you say that about Charlotte, when I told Eva she just got mad and said that she had a baby in her belly and not me! I'll deffo wait a bit, it's not as long for her to have to wait then! It will confuse her and she doesn't understand the passing of time yet! Absolutely fantastic news that it looks like you may o early! It's so close for you to try now isn't it! I can't wait for you! 

Angel, THANKS! x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

MAKE IT A HATRICK MELI...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::
dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::
dust::dust:

NO PRESSURE LIKE! X


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

Im glad to hear that you cancelled your outing. You need your rest!! And glad to hear the chippy was good!!

The soonest I will test is 11dpo, by 11dpo my temps start falling, so if they DONT fall on 11dpo, then I will test! 

Thanks for the encouragement, but Im not feeling it, I dont feel like this is my month, and I dont want to let any of you down lol~! Heck, at this point, Im happy that at least 2 of us got their bfp this month--Im fine to get my bfp next month, or the following month, with vegas! :happydance: Ill keep her company lol!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, ok, I'll put up some pics at the end of this post! My tummy is not as nice as it used to be, but it's nothing to complain about right now. I'd be very happy if it went back to how it is now or close to it. We've talked about getting married soon, but we haven't decided yet!

Jasmine, I'm trying super hard not to buy any more tests as I'm officially out now! My POAS addiction is probably going to cause me to go buy more anyway! I'm not sure when my first scan will be. If I can convince Blake to agree to the midwife, she only has an older portable u/s machine, so I won't get any high quality scans unless I go to the private scan place (which I want to do at 9 weeks and again between 16 and 20 for a gender scan). If I DO go to the midwife, though, I can get her to do a scan whenever I want, they would just be lower quality, no sound, no prints.

Meli, so if your temps don't fall, you'll be testing on Tuesday?

Here's the pics -

https://i.imgur.com/5BDuzNU.jpg
Yesterday, at 4 weeks, 1st thing in the morning

https://i.imgur.com/JooTe5B.jpg
Today, mid-afternoon bloat, I'm sure it'll be worse tonight! I'm so gassy right now. :-#


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> vegas, ok, I'll put up some pics at the end of this post! My tummy is not as nice as it used to be, but it's nothing to complain about right now. I'd be very happy if it went back to how it is now or close to it. We've talked about getting married soon, but we haven't decided yet!
> 
> Jasmine, I'm trying super hard not to buy any more tests as I'm officially out now! My POAS addiction is probably going to cause me to go buy more anyway! I'm not sure when my first scan will be. If I can convince Blake to agree to the midwife, she only has an older portable u/s machine, so I won't get any high quality scans unless I go to the private scan place (which I want to do at 9 weeks and again between 16 and 20 for a gender scan). If I DO go to the midwife, though, I can get her to do a scan whenever I want, they would just be lower quality, no sound, no prints.
> 
> Meli, so if your temps don't fall, you'll be testing on Tuesday?
> 
> Here's the pics -
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5BDuzNU.jpg
> Yesterday, at 4 weeks, 1st thing in the morning
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/JooTe5B.jpg
> Today, mid-afternoon bloat, I'm sure it'll be worse tonight! I'm so gassy right now. :-#

Stef,
Wow--that's a huge difference in your tummy! You're not kidding when you say you're tiny!

Yup, that's correct, Tuesday is 11dpo, if my temps haven't started falling, then I'll test. BUT I doubt that I'll have to test!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Wish I could see a few days into your future via your chart, but all I can say is I think it looks good so far, I'm even liking the dip. No need for you to wait for me! I too took some time off the wine after Christmas, but now I'm back into my nightly glass. Gotta enjoy it while I can!

Jasmine: That's cute that Eva said she had a baby in her tummy. Kids are so funny. I hope you write down all the cute things she says. 

Stef: Your afternoon tummy looks like my normal tummy! I'm way jealous of your morning tummy. I don't know what to say about the midwife. Are you on Groupon? They always seem to have ultrasound packages for cheap, especially the 3-d type. You may also want to look into buying a doppler of your own if her machine doesn't have sound (or does she have a separate doppler?).


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, Congrats again! I know all these beans are going to stick for us!! As for gross pics, maybe one of us will be able to post a nice pic of our mucus plug or something:wacko: I agree with Meli, the dining chairs were a much better purchase, especially since you will be in maternity pants soon enough!!!

Stef, Jeff hardly even wants to touch my tests because he might touch peee. There is no way in hell he would ever hold on to one! Hopefully you can convince Blake to go with the midwife, private scans are nice and midwives are so much more involved. That is some nice bloat. I had bad bloating immediately with all three pregnancies. Mine is so bad now at 8+1 that if I don't suck in, I look 20 weeks!

Meli, that drink sounds amazing!! I have been wanting a drink so bad. The other night dh was holding a sprite and for a second I thought it was a budlight. I thought I was about to drool. And don't you even worry about disappointing us. You couldn't do that ever!

Vegas, I hope o comes soon so don't have a long cycle! Also, isn't it so nice when they do good on your blood draws. The same girl always takes my blood and it always hurts. Thursday, a different nurse did it and I barely felt it and barely bled. I may start asking for her! Also, I meant to tell you a while ago, We got married on the beach at St. Pete Beach last August and really loved the gulf there. We are hoping to vacation in either Florida (gulf again) or Gulf Shores.

AFM, we finally heard back from the owner and she is not accepting our offer. So the search will continue. We have a viewing scheduled in the morning, but I am not optimistic. We drove past it and it is only "eh". We are seriously considering an apartment now. The rental house market is not looking good and it would be pretty awesome to live by a pool for Carter. It will be a hassle to have to walk Peepers all the time but we did it for a year while we lived in Memphis. Haven't decided 100% yet, but I am pretty sure I am leaning toward an apartment. Is that crazy? To go from a house to an apartment? I wish we were in a position to buy, but after Jeff graduates we are hoping he can land an amazing job possible somewhere closer to the ocean, or maybe even abroad. Either way, we don't want to tie ourselves here. I feel so rushed about it and don't know what the best decision is.:wacko: 
And as for Miscarriage dates, mine is more that two weeks past my due date and since I am hoping for a vbac, my ob likely won't let me go over 41 weeks. It would be really awesome to give birth on the same day you lost one, like fate.


----------



## jenkb123

Congrats Jasmine!!!! I am so excited for you!! I can't believe you and Stef are so close. Four babies on the way now. We are half way there!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, believe it or not, I used to be tinier! Into my early 20s I ate A LOT and stayed super tiny. Got it from my dad, even now he can eat enough for 3 people and is still skinny as hell.

vegas, I do use Groupon! The private ultrasounds aren't too terribly expensive (although they would get that way if I went as much as I really want to!). The place down the street from me has a $10 off coupon on The Bump (at least they did when I went back in November, it didn't have an expiration date so I assume it's still there). I just really want the prints from the first one, the gender one, and maybe a 3d one much later (I'm pretty sure I've seen these on Groupon like you said). The other scans I'm fine with the midwife's older machine, just for a peek. She also does have a separate doppler, and I have an Angelsounds that I bought and didn't get to use last time.

angel, I had to lol @ Jeff not wanting to touch the tests. I was almost surprised Blake didn't do the same thing, but he's not easily grossed out by those types of things. Yeah he's not opposed to the midwife in general, I know the last time he researched them and was telling me everything he learned. He's just worried because of the two mc's that something will happen and we'll end up either with an OB or at the hospital anyway. Last time by 8 weeks only the pants that were already too big on me fit! I had already bought a belly band and was using it all the time, so I'm guessing I'll be in the same position again this time that you are now! Also, I don't think it's crazy to go to an apartment, especially since you want to buy when Jeff is out of school. I actually think it's a smart idea, might even help you save some money toward buying a house. 

My first mc date was August 14th, second one I found out on November 28th and actually miscarried on December 1st.

So the guy I interviewed with didn't call last night. That could be good or bad, I suppose. Either he chose someone else (although he did say he WOULD call, not that he would call if he chooses me), or he chose me and was calling others to turn them down. I hope it's the second. I'm soooo tired of the 2 hours of driving every day... yesterday it was 72 out when I left work and my car was HOT with the busted ac. I can't handle doing that very long for 2 hours a day... especially pg. 

Baby brain moment - Blake asked me to plug in a surge protector in the bedroom. The outlet I was going to plug it into had two things plugged into it already. I questioned where I would plug it in... completely disregarding that those two plugs would be re-plugged into the surge protector...


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Wow!!!! Sorry ladies it as been so long! Lots going on here.... I am so happy!!!! There are 4 of us preggers now!!! Congrats Angel, Stef, and Jasmine!!!! Baby dust for you Meli!!!! :dust:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Afm: lots going on... Work changed my schedual to 9-6 which is only an hour longer but boy it seems like so much more... Morning sickness is still not improving, and now accompanied by severe headaches :'(..... we are getting ready to move... Our move in date is April 14th... Lots of things happening at once... Really nervous but suprisingly really happy and excited.... I think I have caught every cold/flu that went through my daycare :( it wasn't fun at all...


----------



## Meli_H

Hey vegas,

I have learned that charting works for me in only two ways...to confirm the o, and to tell me that af is coming when temps start dropping 11dpo. Ive had nice looking charts before, and then NADA. My charts have been all talk, no ACTION lol!

Something tells me that I will be the last of the bfp's here, but thats ok! As long as i get it before the end of this year!

Angel,
At first glance, your plan to move from house to apt sounds backwards, but ur explanation makes so much sense for ur situation. As a matter of fact, i dont see any other plan that makes sense for u at this stage of ur life. U def dont want to be tied to a house right now, and im sure carter will enjoy the pool. Im sure u and jeff will too!


----------



## Meli_H

Stef, so jealous of u and ur skinny genes!!! Lucky!!

Keeping my fx that u get the call on monday. I know it will be great news!!

Sweetmomma,

Sorry to hear ur ms isnt getting better, and now on top of that are headaches! :hug:

So ur moving also? How exciting! Now i am really starting to think thereis something in the water when one moves. I hope not, cuz i dont think we are ever moving from here lol!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Meli- we are but ours is different... We just can't afford this place anymore... We have tried.... 3 months after moving in all the problems started.... Thing after thing, issue after issue... But what was the last straw is at the end of December we paid the remaing 900 off on our roof we had done this summer, January a heating element went out in our furnace cost us over 500 to fix ourselves, stove went out, February the furnace went out completely 1200 to fix that, less than a week after that our uv disenfecting bulb wire completely fried, system outdated and no one carries it anymore and just over a 1000 for the parts not the installation, they said that our blower is outdated as well and parts for that cost more than the uv part... We don't have that kind of money so we started tossing ideas around, then we looked at one of the spots where there was some water damage there was mold starting to grow through it... Black mold... So needless to say we decided to give our mortgage company a deed in lieu of and get out of here... :( sad but needs to be done


----------



## sweetmommaof2

We have lived in this house for over 6 yrs! We've fixed thongs year after yr... We have paid close to or more in repairs than we have living here in mortgage.... It is a lemon and we have to know when to throw in the towel if that makes since...


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Things*


----------



## Meli_H

sweetmommaof2 said:


> We have lived in this house for over 6 yrs! We've fixed thongs year after yr... We have paid close to or more in repairs than we have living here in mortgage.... It is a lemon and we have to know when to throw in the towel if that makes since...

Sweetmomma,

Wow....that house does sound like a lemon!! Sorry u went through all those problems, sounds like u did all u could, but were throwing good money after bad. Im glad your mortgage co is working with u and let u walk away.

Try not to stress anymore about it! What's done is done. Stay positive and stress free for the rainbow ur baking lol! And dont be moving any heavy stuff!!! :nope::nope:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

We are having some family and friends come over and help us move :) we are marking them with specific labels and they will put them in the areas and me and another friend that is preggers will unpack while they do the rest :) she is one of the 2 that were preggers with me with my lil Angel. It is a scary process but I have to say it is actually taking stress away because the constant problems were stressing me out even more and now it is relief... We found a great place and we like and know the owner and if we like it he is willing to do a rent to own contract :) really excited!!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Morning guys,

I got my digi this morning, yipee! :cloud9: So I'm totally fine with you adding my BFP to the siggy now! Still can't believe it!

Meli, as if you will let any of us down if you don't get your BFP this month. Good luck for Tuesday, I hope your temps stay up and that you get your BFP but if not you will very soon I am sure of it, you have had the all clear with your tests, it won't be long now. You need to prove Suzy Rayne wrong! It's very stressful, I always fine around 9dpo to af absolutely horrible but I think it's good that you are being patient and waiting until 11dpo as getting very very faint results can make you feel worse! Hang on in there! :hugs:

Stef, I agree with everyone else you are tiny! I used to be once upon a time!:haha: I used to be a UK 8 but now I'm a UK 12, sorry I don't know what they are in USA sizes! Anyway, after having Eva and quitting smoking in 2009 I never could get back to the size I was before! I had the best figure I've ever had whilst breast-feeding though, I totally recommend it, huge boobies and a flat stomach! I don't think your bloating is bad at all, I look 6 months pregnant by the afternoon! Fx you here back good news from your interview! How you feeling now, any symptoms?

Vegas, I didn't even think to write down the cute things that Eva says down! That's a lovely idea, I'm going to do that! She's hilarious atm and very cute aswell as driving us bonkers with her tantrums! Do you write stuff down, do you have a nice book or something? Are you ovulating now then?

Angel, thanks! Hey, yeah I think a mucus plug photo would win hands down, that is some seriously disgusting shit! :wacko: I don't think an apartment with a pool is a crazy idea at all! We were also considering some larger flats when we were looking to move to York! Also, when you're renting you have to try to be as economical as possible! We are currently on a 5 year debt plan and then we intend to save for a house deposit which is why we choose a cheaper town to rent in and not York! I say go for it! I'm really happy that you are feeling good about little prince now too! :cloud9:

Sweetmomma, thanks for the congrats! :happydance: I know it's exciting isn't it! Sorry that you are having to work extra and are feeling sick, yuk! When did your ms start btw? Hope the move goes well, sounds like you have a good team of helpers with you! 

afm, nothing new to report really, just really happy to have the BFP in writing! The news is sinking in slowly! Not having any symptoms really yet but I'm sure they will come really soon! x x x
 



Attached Files:







ABFPDIGI.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I agree about FF. I've looked at all of my old charts and really there is not pattern other than confirming ovulation.

Sweetmomma: Good to see you on here and doing well (other than the ms that is).

Jasmine: I just have a small spiral notebook where I write down the stuff Charlotte says. I keep it in a drawer in the kitchen so it is always handy. I love reading over it and I know I will really appreciate it when she's older and driving me crazy.

Stef: How are you feeling? 

Nothing to report here. I haven't ovulated yet, but it is still a bit early for me (CD19 right now). Today we are heading off to a couple of festivals going on in our town. The weather is perfect.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine- mine started around the 5-6 week mark.


----------



## StefNJunk

sweetmomma, sorry about your ms not improving and having to move! Glad you've found a place you can rent to own! That's a great option to have.

Jasmine, yayyyy for the digi! Isn't it great to read that word over seeing the lines?! I'm going to go add your BFP to my siggy in a moment. I guess at this point I'm ok with everyone adding mine, as well!

As if a UK 12 is big... lol. I looked up the conversions, 12 is still a great size. I'm about a UK 8 now. As for breast feeding, Blake was talking about that yesterday and how it's better and giving me reasons why, so I'm guessing he's going to pester me about it lol. And if we decide on the midwife, she will, too, I'm sure! I'll be taking another morning pic on Thursday, but I felt like this morning I had serious bloating. As for symptoms - the bloating, gas - the basics. Feeling sick when my stomach isn't full, getting full fast and then hungry again fast, that "full stomach" feeling started this morning. I'm not sure if I might be having the super sensitive smell, I've had a really stuffy nose lately, but every time it clears up everything smells strong. I'm not sure if it's because I've adjusted to being stuffy so when I smell it all seems stronger, or if it's a symptom!

vegas, feeling good, thanks :) Except for the bloating, gassy, hungry, I wouldn't even know I was pg! That and I haven't much cared for anything sugary, fatty at all! Normally I have a sweet tooth but the last week I haven't cared for it, and every time I eat anything fatty, I get an upset stomach. I've had a thing for pasta and veggies.

AFM, we might be headed down to Blake's mom's house today. His friend wasn't able to come up this weekend because he's sick, and his brother can't help install the windows today because it's snowing. If we head to his mom's I'm wondering if he'll be able to keep the secret...

Still no news on the job. :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Based on your current cravings I am going to predict that you are going to have a boy.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Stef- my symptoms started out with food adversions then turned into cravings, mine are starches (bread) and fruit lol.... Ms of course, headaches, bloating, fatigue, headaches, and the most resent nose bleeds.... Had to take a zofran this morning for the morning sickness so I will definitely be getting a bad headache today :( but I would not change a thing no matter how much I complain. The end result is worth every second of, sorry, misery.... I still find it hard to believe I am pregnant, I think it will become really real to me when I start to show and I can feel the baby move. I started out wearing a us size 8 now down to a size 5... I don't show til later in my pregnancy though because I have a tilted uterus but mine is more than tilted it is completely flipped backwards so I have to wait for it to get large enough to flip back up right and then it will start to go out which is about the 16-18 week mark... Right when I should be feeling the baby move :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: Those were my cravings with Charlotte so I'm predicting a girl for you. It will be interesting to see what everyone will have. 

Angel: You've already predicted a boy for yourself so no need for me to predict.

Jasmine: Are you craving anything yet? I want to make a guess!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

vegasbaby said:


> Sweetmomma: Those were my cravings with Charlotte so I'm predicting a girl for you. It will be interesting to see what everyone will have.
> 
> Angel: You've already predicted a boy for yourself so no need for me to predict.
> 
> Jasmine: Are you craving anything yet? I want to make a guess!





We think its another girl as well :) already have a name picked out! :) with Izzy it was fruits and veggies Abby was steak and potatoes now fruit and breads lol... Emmalynn Rose will be her name well that's if she is a girl :) so excited!


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetm


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: what a pretty name! Have you even thought about boys names?


----------



## sweetmommaof2

We have a few ideas... Not sure which one but as of right now we are thinking of Zechariah Olen Russell.... All we know is the middle names are set but not sure of first... How about you???


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

That sounds like youve got your moving plans all set up! Im so glad you wont be doing any strenuous movement! Rent to own contract rocks!! 

*Jasmine,*

YAYYYYY to the positive digi!!! :happydance::happydance:

I didnt know you used to be a smoker. Good for you to quit!!! 

I do agree with you and angel==a mucus plug prob would beat a nip pic!

*vegas,*

You had a good suggestion for Jasmine about writing stuff down. I did that for my nephews and niece. My last entry was about 6 mos ago for my niece. I also love reading through it and remembering funny things they said and the situations.

I hope you guys had fun at the festivals yesterday! FX you ovulate really soon!

We should start a lottery pool on your gender predictions. I think youre right on! I was the same as Stef when I was pg--I usually have a sweet tooth, but it totally went away the day I found out I was pg-it was weird, like magic, like a snap of the fingers or something. All I wanted was salads and veggies and fruits. I always felt my angel was a boy, too.

Its funny you mentioned that you thought Charlotte was a boy, until she was placed in your arms! How did that happen? What made you think you were having a boy?

*Stef,*

SO, DO TELL! Did Blake spill the beans, or not?? I bet he did!!

Today will be the day that you hear from the job, and I know it WILL be good news!

*AFM,*

My temps have started dropping today 10dpo. I was expecting it. This cycle, Ive been lots more relaxed throughout the whole process--(except for the few days I was trying to confirm the o). I was ok with BD 3x before, didnt have a heart attack over it. I have been more relaxed temping after the o. I am going to keep trying to continue this relaxed frame of mind. Perhaps the :wine: I had on Friday night and Saturday night helped induce this relaxed frame of mind lol!

We had a great weekend-and got lots of stuff done around the house. I washed our windows with DS' help (both inside and outside windows) and DH added a brick border to the new garden. A few of the flowers have started blooming already! YAY!!

Im a little freaked out about a little accident I had while cleaning the outside of the windows. Our water is very hard (I HATE IT!!!). The sprinkler overspray hits our front yard window when its windy. Its impossible to remove the hard water stains without using white vinegar and elbow grease. It seems that the white vinegar spray bottle fell over and spilled on the new step :growlmad: it removed the glaze DH had done 2 days prior!! :oops::oops: YIKES YIKES YIKES!! He has not noticed it yet, but of course its on a very noticeable part of the stairs. Im sure he will notice it today or tomorrow and I am so scared to tell him that I CAUSED IT! Ive decided to play stupid and not fess up to anything. I hope that if he reglazes/seals that section, it will be like nothing happened.* Vegas, can you help me out here? do you think that will work? Do you have any hope to offer me??*

Ive updated my siggy now to reflect the new bfps!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: just scrub it good and re-seal and you should be fine. I need to wash my windows, thanks for the reminder. The reason why I thought inwas having a boy with Charlotte is because I was in denial. I wanted a girl so badly that I just knew I was having a boy (does that make sense). Looking back it was obvious she would be a girl: aversions to meat, fruit cravings, nausea, my nose spread out, no pregnancy glow at all, etc. Pretty sure my mc was a boy as I craved meat and felt great. Let's see what your chart looks like tomorrow, it ain't over til the witch shows her ugly face!

Stef: any news on the job? I'm betting Blake spilled the beans too. 

Our weekend was very nice. Today we are getting sod laid in our yard. Woohoo! My opk's are still negative, but I was cramping on one side about an hour ago. I'll test for today when I get home. Perhaps it is just wishful thinking that my cycles have returned to "normal". I just want to move on to the next cycle already!


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Thanks for the reassurance about the yard. WHEW! I feel so relieved!!!

Yes, your explanation of why you thought Charlotte was a boy makes complete sense. Ive never heard of the nose getting spread out. Thats interesting! 

New sod, huh? Im sure it will look nice!! We are thinking of letting our backyard lawn completely dye out (well, its halfway on its way there, ha!) and installing artificial grass. My auntie did that to her yard a couple of years ago and it looks great, completely natural, and has held up well so far. Im not sure how soon we can do it, because its pretty pricey, we got a quote for $9,000 and that doesnt include installation. Its on our wish list. Maybe in the next year or two.

That cramping sounds interesting. Maybe you are oing earlier this month!! FX FX FX!! I also want the next cycle to hurry up and start already!!! 

Did I mention that earlier this month I bought a saliva fertility monitor? I think I finally got the hang of it after using it a couple of weeks. I was getting ready to return it and get my money back!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I was going to ask you about ferning since I noticed it on your chart. How reliable is it? If you are interested in a synthetic lawn you should check with your local water authority to see if they offer any rebates for converting lawn to xeriscape. In Vegas you got like $2/sf, but the water company first has to come measure your property and then confirm once the work is complete. Synlawn offers a nice product and they can sometimes be found at Lowe's or Home Depot (just an FYI).


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Oooh thats a good idea. I ran to our water co website and at the moment, the only rebates they are offering are for sprinkler nozzles and dishwashers. I will keep my eye on that though-you never know! Thanks for the info about Synlawn. We got the quote from Costco, its the Pregra brand, do you know anything about that brand?

Regarding the ferning, it _seems_ to be reliable. I say seems because when I received it in the mail, I was already on CD9 or so, so I didnt really have a good idea of what my non ovulatory phase looked like. The instructions had pix, but it wasnt very clear for me when I was looking into the thingie. Another thing that threw me off was that I wasnt putting enough saliva on the glass. The instructions said make sure not there arent any bubbles in the specimen. Well, when I put enough saliva, it looked like there were bubbles, so I would wipe most of it off. It seemed like I was getting partial ferning like one week before the o, and it continued for a few days after. I got frustrated after a few days so I put it aside. I used it again a couple of days ago, put more saliva on it (even though it looked like it contained bubbles) and read it, and it was a very clear non-ovulatory phase reading. I think the key is putting enough saliva on the glass, and learning what the pre ovulatory phase looks like, which one does after using it for one cycle. I recommend it, especially for someone with longer cycles, like you. I bought mine from earlypregnancy tests website, and found a promo code online for 10%off or something, and the site had free shipping. The item cost $27.95, so thats pretty much what I paid because of the promo code and the free shipping.


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry I haven't been posting much. I will try to post tonight, but I might not. I am so stressed about this house deal, I am ready to cry. I have spent at least an hour in the car a day looking at houses. Sometimes more and most of the time poor Carter is with me. We looked at an apartment today and although it was big enough for us, the outside looked icky to me with low quality tenants (hope you all know what I mean). The house we wanted to look at only takes dogs under 10lbs. The manager is going to ask the owner about our 25lb dog but I don't know. I still barely have any energy and what energy I have is spent looking at houses. The laundry sat in the laundry room all weekend and the sink has been full of dishes since last night.:cry:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone!

Vegas, any sign of that eggy yet? Hope you had fun at the festivals, I'm jealous of the nice weather, it's been so miserable here! Today, we have sign of spring though, it's still cold but bright and at least it's not raining or snowing anymore! Vegas, I'm sorry to report I'm not really having any cravings atm, just all food in general, I'm very greedy! As soon as i do I'll let you know so you can make your prediction! I reckon me and Stef will have boys and angel and sweetmomma will have girls!

Sweetmomma, at this moment in time, I'm actually hoping for morning sickness, I know Ill change my mind when it arrives though! I love your girl's name that is very sweet! The boy's is nice too, is Olen after someone special? I obsess over names, I love them! It's taken me since before even ttc to come up with our final names. I literally looked at thousands and thought I would choose something unique but actually it's fairly common and classic! Our boy's name will be Peter and girl's name will be Astrid. I am name crushing hard on Peter, OH suggested it, at first I though no becuase it's not unusual but it's all the associations I love, Secret Seven, Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe, Peter Pan, Peter Rabbit, Peter and the wolf, I also LOVE Peter Blake and have met him and we also like Pete Doherty! We're quite into vintage and retro things so we felt like it fitted, it has a vintage charm I think but I'm nervous about using it as everyone will expect us to pick something unusual! Astrid is a name we have loved for years after astrid kirchherr, We would call her 'Asti pasty!' I'm sure she'll love it!

Stef, I never planned on breastfeeding, they are very pro breast feeding in Yorkshire and at my antenatal class I was the only one in a class of 20 that was planning on bottle feeding! I just decided to give it a go when she was born and she took to it like a natural so I just carried on, it was very difficult at times but I'm glad I did it! It's not for everyone though, Eva was a snack feeder too, she was literally on the boob every hour, it was exhausting and I managed 3 months which I'm proud of! Any news of the job yet? Are you still POAS? I am and still charting, had a bit of a dip today which worried me so I might stop now!

Meli, thanks! I was really nervous about the digi and so relieved when it came up! It's good that you are feeling more relaxed about this cycle, it's not healthy to get in a massive state about it! I'm still keeping my FX though, are you gonna test today? OOh, good luck, hope OH doesn't find out about the accident, lol! That's exactly the way I would have handled it too! Say nadda!

Angel, sorry you are feeling tired and crappy! The housework can surely wait, it's not easy being pg with a toddler in toe! Today, we have to wait in all day for a furniture delivery, it's a challenge keeping Eva entertained! Try not to get too stressed out with the house move, you know when you'll find 'The One!'

afm, just waiting for our new sofa to come, yipeeeee! Our old one was collected this morning so it's quite weird being sat in a bare living room! Shane is away in London on business and not back until 9pm! Have been having nose bleeds and backache but not much else, lines on the test are getting darker so should be okay, I've officially missed my period now though! x x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Sorry to hear of your stresses. Yah, I think I know what you mean about the tenants. Go with your gut-if you dont like it, then dont take it. You dont want to be miserable somewhere or feel unsafe in your own place! FX the house owner agrees to accept your dog (Peepers? That name still brings a smile to my face! Or is Peepers your cat?)

I hate it when the housework piles up, but sometimes its unavoidable. I find when that happens to me, I stress out even more about it, so I just end up doing it to get it over with and not worry anymore about it! Because if I cant relax or get rest, then why do that? I know, I know, Im cuckoo lol! so I guess what Im trying to say is, just let it go, dont stress about it. just do what you can in little pieces/sections at a time. Just yesterday I told DS: give me 1 load of clothes that you want washed this week and I washed them last night. I wont do the rest of his hamper until this weekend lol! 

I hope your housing situation resolves ASAP because you certainly dont need the stress right now!! :hugs:
&#8195;
*Jasmine,*

I like the name Peter, it is a classic strong name. I also like Astrid. Is that a common name over in the UK? I have only met one person with the name Astrid in my whole life-and actually never met her-she was a friend of a friend so I just knew her name lol!

Nope, not gonna test today and waste an IC, temps are still going down. 

DH still hasnt noticed the stain in the front steps. I am shocked because he has eagle eyes! He had meetings yesterday so he probably didnt notice when he got home. Sometimes I feel like Lucy Ricardo when I try to do stuff around the house. Like only Lucy would do something stupid like spill a caustic liquid on a BRAND NEW floor. Well, only Lucy, and myself would do such a stupid thing. Funny you say that you would have handled the situation the same-say nada! Im not afraid of DH, I just dont want to hear him b*tch and moan and complain (as he rightly should-that was a stupid bonehead move on my end).

Yesterday he had me email him my fertile periods for the next few months because he has a couple of overnight business trips he has to schedule, and wanted to make sure that he wasnt gone during that time. I think hes getting the hang of it lol!

How exciting to have your new furniture arriving today! *YAY to officially missing AF today!!! *:wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:

*Sweetmomma,*

I love all your name selections, especially the girls name. It is beautiful and very unique! 

*vegas,*

What did your poas reveal yesterday??


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Meli,

You're so good, I wouldn't be able to not test, your temp is up slightly today isn't it? 

Astrid is not a common name here but we love it! 

That's so cute of OH, bless him! x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, Blake would LOVE your prediction of boy. I strongly felt boy the last time, this time I don't have strong feelings either way, yet, but he's already referring to the baby as "him" and "he." Positive OPK yet?

sweetmomma, I haven't really had any food aversions, just foods I want more than others. I'm kind of glad I'm not craving sweets, I eat way too much junk and not craving the junk is so helpful! No need to rely on my own willpower, lol. I'm sorry you're feeling miserable! But you're right, the end result is definitely worth it. I'm also having the same feeling - hard to believe I'm pg!

Meli, I think it would be fun to have some sort of gender prediction thing! Did you decide not to test today because of your temps? EDIT - NVM, saw your post after I posted!

Blake hasn't spilled the beans yet, but we didn't end up seeing anyone this weekend! He's still dead set on telling no one, or at least that's what he's saying for now. I said, "So what do I tell my mom when she inevitably asks, because you know she will, considering that she knew the exact date and time I got the BFP last time!" He said, "Tell her we're working on it, or better yet, tell her we're trying to get settled in the house, that way you aren't lying." I said, "Her response will be, 'You didn't answer the question.'" I can't lie to my mom! I can't lie at all, I'm horrible at it. The only other person that will probably ask is a good friend of mine who knew we were trying.

Vegas is right, it's not over until af comes!

angel, so sorry about the house troubles! I know what you mean about low quality tenants - you don't want to live somewhere where your neighbors make you uncomfortable in any way. House / apartment hunting can be soooo stressful, make sure you get as much rest as you can.

Jasmine, I didn't used to like the name Peter, but it's recently started growing on me! A lot of the "classic" names have been growing on me lately. A coworker of mine has a son named Henry, and that name's been growing on me lately, too. I'm very iffy on the breastfeeding thing. I guess I have some time to think about it, huh? I'm not still POAS, it helps that I had no tests left, and I managed to have good willpower and not buy any more! This one is sticky so you don't need to POAS any more!

AFM, got in touch with the birthing center to make an appt with the midwife. Unfortunately they are SO backed up I can't be seen until April 19th! I'll be 9+1 then. REALLY wanted to be seen ASAP for labs, so she called in lab orders for me to get done and I'll be getting those this afternoon, including progesterone test. That will make me feel a little better. Now it seems almost pointless to get the u/s I wanted done on the 18th... but I still sort of want to. After the last m/c I decided the next pg I wanted an u/s right at 9 weeks, and it just happens that 9 weeks lands on our anniversary, so it's pretty much perfect. 

Moodiness kicked in BIG time on Sunday. And today I am EXHAUSTED, that kicked in a bit Sunday night and really kicked in last night. I was SO tempted to stay home from work today, I'm just that tired.

No news on the job yet! I did get impatient and nervous yesterday and called to check. He said he was still going through resumes and over interviews and would try to call me by last night - he didn't, but I'm glad to know it's not that I didn't get the job, it's that he's busy. Hopefully he'll be able to give me a call today... I'm a wreck waiting!


----------



## Meli_H

*Hey Jasmine,*

Its not that Im so good! Its that in my twisted head, I feel like not testing is like a big FU to my body. Kinda like, by not giving in and wasting a test, I *won* -- I won because I didnt let my body *trick* me. My body is pissing me off, and the only control I have over it in the luteal phase is not giving in to test, and not getting my hopes up. Hope that makes sense..?

My temp is up just a smidge, but I was tossing and turning before I took my temp. 

And Stef made a good point, this is a sticky bean: stop poas!!! Put your hands in the air, and step away from the toilet, slowly..drop the test.drop the test..I said drop the test.very good. Now just step away from the test, slowly..yesjust like that. LOL!

*Stef,*

Oooh Im starting to feel anxiety over the whole tell, or dont tell people about the pg thingie that you mention. DH and I had that conversation again a couple of weeks ago. He is of the mind that he doesnt want to tell anyone until the end of the first trimester-maybe just our parents. My thing is like, I CANT LIE about something like that. There are certain people in my life who know I am trying to get pg and if they ask me directly, I cant lie-or if I try to lie, they can tell that Im lying!! I also feel like if I keep the news to myself purposely, Im jinxing the pregnancy and am already being pessimistic about the outcome. Its not like I would tell acquaintances, but I would tell people that are in my life that Im close to--a few cousins, my brothers, my sil, couple of the ladies here in the office, a couple of my friendsHe said why would you tell people that youre pg b4 first tri is over? Do you want them to feel sorry for you if something happens? and Im like, lets just end this conversation right now because its not going well. How dare he say that?? He should know by now that the last thing I want is pity, but its kind of hard to mourn the loss of an angel, when people around you are close to you, and dont know whats going on. MEN! Why are they so pragmatic and logical lol! Anyways, I hope you and Blake come to a compromise!

Sorry to hear that you have to wait so long for an u/s, but at least you can get some labs done. Let us know what your progesterone numbers areIm curious. 

No news is good news, right!! FX he calls today to give you the good news. It is nerve-wracking, and Im not you lol!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Your temp is still above the coverline so that is good. I'm like you, I feel if I resist testing then I'm telling my body who is in control (yeah, right). As far as telling people when you are pregnant I say it is entirely up to you. With Charlotte we didn't tell anyone, parents included, until 12 weeks. With this last one we started telling family and some friends at eight weeks and I feel like it bit me in the butt. I really do feel like it was bad karma telling people so early, but I know logically that can't be true.

Jasmine: I like your names too. I've never met anyone named Peter that I did not like and I like the fact that Astrid is an unusual name. Happy to hear that your furniture is arriving. Woo hoo!

Angel: Looking for a new place to live sucks. I wouldn't move anywhere you don't feel safe. Sorry that you aren't feeling well during this process as it makes it all the more difficult (especially with a toddler in tow).

Stef: You've got balls calling the company and asking them if they had made their decision. I like it! Hopefully this will put you over the edge as their number one choice. Fingers X'd for you. Sorry the birthing center can't get you in sooner, but I know the labs will help put you at ease. Just think, you will be able to see a whole lot at your first ultrasound.

AFM: Busy day at work (for a change) so just now reading everyone's posts. Very little to report. I've had a week straight of negative OPKs. I'd like to just stop testing for a while, but I'm using the opks as my warning to stop dtd'ing (can't say bd'ing just yet) as I'm still trying to avoid getting pregnant. I'm tired of seeing negatives. Why can't my cycle just return to normal already! I'm trying to do the right thing and be patient, but this whole thing just pisses me off. I've had a whopping two periods since my mc and I just know these long cycles are going to make it where it takes me longer to get pregnant as I have fewer chances that most women. I'd talk to my doctor about it, but she won't care as I'm not even supposed to be thinking about trying until July so I'm sure she won't help me until then. And to be honest I doubt there is much they can do.


----------



## angel2010

I will NEVER wait this long to reply again. It has taken me forever to write this!!

Stef, I have been off the sweet this time too. Last time and normally I love chocolate. This time I don't even think about it. I actually want fruit and today I had a craving for a Popsicle. I know what you mean about the ultrasound seeming pointless after the labs, but it is still fun to actually see LO. I am sorry the tiredness hit you hard. I am still struggling with it. FX for that job still!!!

Sweetmomma, I am sorry you are having to work longer and sorry you have had to deal with so much with that house. I love the name Emmalynn Rose. It sounds so sweet!! Jeff wanted us to name Carter Zachery but it wasn't my favorite. But I do really like Olen!

Meli, My charts were only about to confirm o and give me a heads up about af. I am pretty certain that ff was off a day or two on o on several of my charts too. We need a picture of the garden after everything blooms! Sorry about the vinegar mishap! Deny, deny, deny!! Artificial grass sounds amazing! Little maintenance and my dog not running tracks in it! The ferning ovulation tests have always sounded so confusing to me. Good luck with it, I suppose once you have it all figured out it may be better than peeing on everything! Peepers is our dog, Bugs is the cat. They never called me back about the dog so I called them today and they said the left a message with the owner. I will try to call them again tomorrow morning, but it isn't looking good. I was able to wash the dishes and put the laundry away. I am like you, I don't feel I can rest with a mess all around so I figured I better finish it so I can. How sweet of your dh to consider your fertile windows!!! Good for you on not testing. Try to stay strong! That was not very nice of dh to say what he did, of cousre you don't want people to feel sorry for you!

Vegas, I like the notebook idea, I really need to do that!! I have predicted boy for myself, but would love your input! I have craved orange juice, fruit, popsicles and donuts. I also had a placenta on the right at my early scan. It is interesting that you say you had meat aversions with Charlotte. I had meat aversions last time and as you know, I felt she was a girl. I am sorry about your long cycles. I know they suck, trust me!! FX for a pos opk soon!

Jasmine, Yay on your digi!! I used to smoke too and stopped in 2010. After stopping I got in the 180's.:nope: I am really hoping bf helps out with losing some after LO is born. I like your girl prediction for me, hope you are right! I love your name choices, very unusual with Astrid. When I think of Peter, I think of Peter Brady, but how romantic to name him after some fairy tale names!!!! Hope your sofa made it today, no fun sitting on the floor. Carter would love all the open space though.

Afm, we have two apartments to look at tomorrow, so fx I like one of them. I went to a miscarriage meeting today. It was put on my the Friends of Missouri Midwives group, whom I follow on facebook. They talked about causes and signs and stuff. It was nice to talk about it a little bit. They made me want a homebirth again. I was resigned to the fact that I would have a hospital birth next time, but oh how I dream of a home water birth!! I have had some cramping today, not all day, but the worse cramps I have felt with this pregnancy. I am going to worry, I will think of them as growing pains. The name we have chosen for a girl is Kinsley Monroe and for a boy either Alexander Lane or Lucas Alexander. Last night I had a mini break down. When we got pregnant last time, I told Jeff by giving him a little digital due date countdown thing. I was putting the clothes away and saw he had taken the batteries out. Sometimes I would take it out and see how many days we had left. I started crying right away. I guess I felt like it was erasing her. Also I felt lots of other stress added to that so I am sure all of it contributed to my crying fit. Anyhow, not much else going on.


----------



## Middysquidge

Helloooooo,

Stef, I never thought in a million years that I would have gone for the name Peter but tastes change and it feels right now, I love it! Do you have any favourite names at all or does Blake? You said he hated his own name which makes me wonder what name he would give to a son! We also love the name blake, we considered it for our boy's name, OH especially likes it, he thinks it's preppy, then we may have a different idea to what defines preppy than you do, it's a complement here! I know what you mean about finding it hard to not say anything or to lie, I'm exactly the same! I just don't wanna jinx things! My moodiness has kicked in too, I think OH would say it never kicked out, lol!

Meli, Haha that made me giggle! I still POAS today though and took a temp, I'm obbssesed! Totally get what you mean about not testing too, I would have done the same but I have no willpower! Well either way you'll win I guess! Good luck! Do you use preseed btw?

Vegas, sorry you still haven't had a positive OPK, how annoying! It can't be much longer now but I understand why you are frustrated! Would clomid make you ovulate quicker? I know nothing about it btw!

Angel, good luck for apartment hunting tomorrow! I hope you find 'The one'. I'm glad you managed to get some release and talk about the mc at the group, it must have been really nice being able to openly talk about it and not be made to feel it's a dirty word. I love your name choices, my OH loves the name Lane btw, but it's so uncommon here, I roadtested it with a few people and it didn't go down well! He liked it from mad men! I love Lucas that's my favourite of the two and the girl's name is just perfect hope you get to use it! Will you find out the gender btw? Sorry you had a meltdown, it's still really hard I know!

x x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Have you gotten your blood draw results yet from last Friday?
Also, can you believe DH still hasnt noticed the splotchy step??!!

About your long cycles, I know youre not supposed to be thinking about ttc yet, but since you plan to start soon, maybe you could start taking soy isoflavones in conservative dosages? I heard that they help move up the o date. They dont recommend them for women with regular cycles (like me) but they do recommend them for those with long cycles. Just putting it out there!

*Angel,*

I will definitely post a pic once the flowers start to bloom and fill in more! I wake up every morning excited to see whats new. Im such a big nerd!

Sorry to hear of your breakdown last night, but hopefully you feel better today!!

*Jasmine,*

No, I have not used preseed the last 2 cycles. DH doesnt like how it smells or feels, I didnt use much but hes very sensitive. I think I may sneak some in when we dtd 2-3 days before 0, but not the day of o. I want to have a girl!

*AFM,*

Temps still dropping, af will be here Friday or Saturday. Oh well. I was expecting it.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I agree about not being able to lie. He wouldn't be able to lie either, but no one is going to come out and ask him! 

Still no news on the job. Ugh! 

My progesterone is at 40 ng/ml, perfectly healthy (double the average at this point, according to Dr. Google)!

Vegas, I'm tempted to call about the job AGAIN, but I know that would be overkill! Sorry you haven't o'd yet, that has to be frustrating.

Angel, oh I still want an u/s soon for sure! I'm just thinking the private u/s may be pointless because I'll be getting one with the midwife the day after I planned the private one. Difference is, at the private one I'll be able to hear the heartbeat, it's high quality, and I can get prints, so I'm still thinking about it (although saving the extra money is on my mind, too...)

Any luck with the apartments?

Jasmine, I have a whole list of names I love, most of which Blake doesn't! Lol. His favorite boy name is Lincoln, but I've already gave him the big fat no on that one. He also likes Trent and Trey, and I've said no and no! His favorite girl's name is Claire, which is cute, but I have a lot that I like better. I just don't have any that I LOVE. I really like Ada and Eden for a girl, though. Aiden I liked for a boy, but he's shot that down already. 

AFM, nothing new except the blood results back. Midwife didn't tell me what my CBC was, so I assume it's normal. She did say I can take a baby aspirin a day + extra folic acid in case I have a clotting disorder causing the mc's, but the test to find out if I do have it is $2000. No way! I'm going to do the aspirin and extra folic acid just in case, it won't hurt if I don't have the disorder and will help if I do.


----------



## StefNJunk

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this. Blake is making us steaks for dinner. Just asked him if he needs any help and he says, "No, I got this, sit your pregnant ass down." Lol.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone!

Meli, I used preseed for the first time last cycle, luckily OH likes it so I was able to use it everytime, I used about 2g. Hopefully, you won't get to use it next month though fx! I didn't know you were trying for a girl! This time we dtd 2 days before o and day of o so it could easily be a boy or a girl! Obviously, I would be extremely happy either way but I would absolutely love a son. 

Stef, I like Aiden I think you should keep trying Blake on that one! My OH likes the following boy's names: Leonard (like but can't stand nn of Len), Sonny and Miles. We both like Peter and for a girl he likes Astrid and I also like Elfrida (nn Elfie) and Willow. I like your girl's names too, Ada is nice, you don't hear that very often! Great news about the progesterone! I wish I could have some levels checked or something, they do nothing here apart from scan you at 12 weeks, I just don't want to go through that heartbreak again at the scan! Are your boobs sore at all? Mine aren't. I have no real symptoms to speak of, I'm wishing for them! Hehe, Blake is hilarious and yayyy for steak!

Angel, how you feeling now? Any luck with those apartments?

Vegas, did you get your blood draws back, any sign of egg?

Afm, not much happening really! OHs dad is in hospital with a suspected stroke, his parents are quite old, late 70s, he was a nice little surprise for his mum when she was in her 40s! So we're helping her out tonight, driving quite a long way to take her to see him and bring her home, we'll probably stay over too. The living room is slowly coming together, we're picking up a cabinet today which was an ebay bargain! It's freezing here, forecast snow again, just wishing for spring now! x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Super short responses before I go to work:

Jasmine: Hope your FIL is doing better. Seeing as you have a lack of symptoms I think that is a sign of a boy. Did you have symptoms early with Eva?

Stef: I like the name Aiden, but as I recall it is quite popular. Are you OK with a popular name (meaning more than one kid in his class would have the same name)? Just something to think about.

Meli: My DH is the same with preseed. He claimed it numbed him. I stopped using it and still got a bfp (never used it the first time either). I just hate wasting money and I have a tube that's almost full! Have you given in and tested or have you seen any sign of the witch? My fingers are still crossed for you.

Angel: How's the house/apartment hunting going? Hope you've found something you love.

AFM: The nurse called and said I was negative. Speaking of negative, I'm still getting negative OPK's. It's got to happen soon, right?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Vegas,

That's great news about the blood draws! So happy for you, just hope you get a positive OPK soon, it CAN'T be far off now!

About pre-seed I didn't use it with Eva or the angel, I used egg whites with Eva as you know, and nothing with the angel and pre-seed with this one, so who knows if it helps or not! 

I didn't realise lack of symptoms was sign of a boy, yes I had symptoms with Eva early on and with the angel I think! I have some cravings to report now though: meat and fresh warm bakery bread, mmmmmmm! Really craving meat badly, gone off fruit and sweet things. Made some carrot and cumin soup today to get some veggies seen as though I've gone off the fruit! x


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, I like Aiden, too, but Vegas is right, it is VERY popular here right now. Blake has already COMPLETELY shot it down, also. There's some names I might be able to convince him of but I can all but guarantee Aiden isn't one of them! I love the name Willow, it was on my favorite names for girls, but putting it with Blake's last name... initials would be WW, lol. Willow Wolz (pronounced "walls"). I really like Ava, too, but it's super popular here as well. That's where Ada came from, but Blake also didn't like Ava, so Ada is probably out! Forgot to mention, Eva is also on my favorite name list! :) Sophie and Sophia are also favorites, but Sophie is his niece's name. He did say Miles before, but Miles also sounds funny with Wolz, lol. I'm not sure he considers the two together when thinking of names! I'm keeping a list of my favorite names on babynames.com

If I were going to a regular OB I'd only be getting 2 scans and probably no levels done. We still aren't settled on a midwife (well, Blake isn't), but I got him to agree to at least a first appt, so I think I'll be able to convince him to go with her through the whole pg. 

Nope, no sore boobs! Well, not entirely true. They were sore when I took my bra off last night but that was it. The sore boobs started probably around 6 1/2-7 weeks last time. No real symptoms to speak of here either! Outside of peeing, not wanting sweets, tired. 

You should take a pic of the living room! We still have so much to do in the house... have 3 new windows and a storm door we need installed but every time his brother can come up to help us with it, it's snowing or raining. Predicted 3-5 inches of snow for this Sunday, when he was supposed to come up again!

I hope OHs dad is ok! And isn't craving meat a sign of a boy? 

Vegas, I wasn't too upset that Blake shot down Aiden because of it's popularity. I really DON'T want a name that popular. Every name I go to add to my list I check popularity first. Kind of annoying, all these people stealing the good names, lol.

Ugh to negative OPKs still... hope you get a positive soon!

STILL no news from the job. I'm calling him again today.

My account on the lab's website was also update with my full blood test results. It shows the normal ranges for CBC tests, including the ranges for progesterone throughout a cycle and pregnancy, so I thought you guys might find it interesting.

https://i.imgur.com/S3eMX6b.jpg


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

YAY to the great lab numbers!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I like Sophia and Eva for girl names.

FX FX FX you get the phone call today that you've been waiting for!! 


*Jasmine,*

Like you, I would totally be happy with a healthy baby boy, but yes, I would totally LOVE a girly girl. Im afraid I would baby a boy too much. When my nephew was crawling, I seriously wanted to put knee pads on him. My brother was like get out of here with your kneepads!! 

Yup, DH hated preseed. I think he hated the smell more than anything. Hes got a really sensitive nose (I call him snoopy sniffer lol!) and the preseed throws him off. From now on, I think I will just use it when we dtd 2-3 days before o to make sure the swimmers last! Ill just have to be careful to use a tiny amount. Interesting that this was your first time using it and you got pg!!!


I cant believe that in the UK they dont do anything until scan you at 12 weeks! I would be a basket case!! I am sending buckets and buckets of pma to you over the pond! Oh, also sending you serenity and calmness.

Sorry to hear about your fil. Is he recovering? What is the prognosis? Are you going to share the news with them? It may help fil to hear such great news!!

Be safe on your long drive tonight!!

*Vegas,*YAY to the negative blood draw!! :happydance::happydance:
UGHH to the negative opk!!! :growlmad:

I never tested, because my temps started dropping. I even stopped using the progesterone cream, I think 11dpo was the last day I used it. Didnt want to waste it since I knew the stupid witch was on her way! I think I used about half of the tiny container this month-leaves me the rest for next month. Ill have to order another container after that. It seemed to be working, enough for me to see a small, albeit noticeable difference in the amount of spotting. 

*AFM,*

I am scheduled to do a sleep study tonight for my snoring. I have to be there at 10pm. Ill go out to dinner with DH, take a shower, and go. I even think Ill go dressed in my pjs, who cares right?? I hate changing clothes in public places, I think Ill feel more comfortable being clean and showered with clean pjs and just jump into the bed with my fav pillow!

Tomorrow is my nephews bday dinner. I am going to leave my house early to run a few errands before his dinner. One of the things I want to do is stop at Chinatown/downtown LA and buy some Chinese herbs and teas that I cant find in regular stores.

Soooooooooooooooo..Ive been doing lots of research on low progesterone. It seems there are some experts who believe that low progesterone means that a low quality egg was produced/released. It makes sense to me, because I am of advanced maternal age (40 1/2) remember? Ive been thinking that DH and I should go see a FS, because although my numbers are good, the womans age is a better determining factor than the hormone levels.

Ive learned that if I was to go to see a FS, pretty much the protocol would be is to overstimulate my ovaries (clomid) so that multiple eggs are produced, which ups the chance of getting a good egg. Then they would do IVF, which costs around $15,000 per cycle. Im not sure if Im ready to go that route at the moment, not quite yet.

So, Im kicking around the idea of starting to use the soy isoflavones now, this cycle. Ive been taking CoQ10 for 2 months, I will continue to do that and this morning I bought a bunch more vitamins for helping eggs get healthier--fish oil, spirulina, & royal jelly. I also want to buy wheatgrass pills. They say it takes 90 days for vitamins and stuff to be fully absorbed and working in the body. I figure that I will keep taking these vits to help my eggs get healthier, but in the meantime, I will try the soy for a couple cycles. Then, if no success, I will go to see the FS to see what they tell me. 

Anyways, I will do a little more research today before I make up my mind about the soy, because if I do take the soy, it has to be soon, either starting CD3 or something like that. So I have to make up my mind quick! Oh and I cant tell DH-Im sure he will not agree and would kill me if he knew I was self diagnosing & treating myself lol !

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Meli_H

ok, just decided that I will start taking the soy 80mg CD5-9. Wish me luck!!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Ok sorry beveryone this has taking me so long.... My schoolagers had half days all this week so I was busy busy this week. Olen is my husband and his dads middle name and Russell is my families middle name for boys... So we are set on both those for middle names... Still pretty undecided for the first name.... I LOVE your names jasmine!!! I love unique names and those definitely are :) meli- I am sorry your temps are not cooperating with you :( definitely praying for a sticky bean for you! Stef- I don't know much about progesterone levels but glad they are great! 
I don't believe craving meats make it a boy as my second Abby is a girl and i craved steak. And she had a low heartbeat... Meli I really hope the soy helps!!!:)


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I see you are on a new cycle. Boo! So tell me, what is the soy that you are taking supposed to do? I'm afraid of using soy as I've heard there is a link between soy and breast cancer. Of course that isn't solid data, so who knows. How did your sleep study go last night? Could you even sleep in a strange bed? My dh is a snorer so if they had any good advice on how to make it stop I'd love to hear it.

Stef: I don't know why it is so hard to agree on names with men. Ben certainly had different ideas than I did, but my name won out in the end. If you have a name you like, just keep bringing it up or let him choose a middle name. Glad all your levels are looking good, like Sweetmomma, I'm not sure where the levels should be, but if you know they are good then that's all that counts!

Sweetmomma: Sounds like you've been busy and you are already a pretty busy lady. I like both Olen and Russell. Olen is unusual, so I like that and Russell is a good strong name too. Is there no way you would consider using one of those as a first name? 

AFM: I've been busy working in the yard again. Part of me loves having a large yard, but mostly I hate spending so much time working on it that I've been neglecting the inside of the house (like the mountain of laundry). One of these days I'll post a before and after photo of the yard so you can see what we've been doing these last few months. I finally got a positive OPK. Temps were still down today so no ovulation just yet. Regardless, I think I'll ovulate about three days earlier than last month. I was hoping for 5-7 days earlier, but oh well. I'm ready to move on to operation "get knocked up" already! Hope you are all having a great weekend.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, sorry af came. Good luck with the soy this cycle hopefully it works and you don't even have to think about ivf anymore. Like Mr. Jasmine, Jeff loved the preseed. We will finish up our tube just for fun (once my libido comes back that is!!). I used it with all three of my BFPs. Yeah, not getting a scan until 12 weeks would kill me too! How did you sleep study go? I would have went in PJs too.

Stef, your report looks really good. The clotting thing your dr is talking about is what I have. I also take baby asprin. There is not a lot of info out there about MTHFR, but if you look into it, many doctors tend to prescribe a mega dose of folic acid, when in actuality our bodies (people with mthfr) have a hard time using folic acid and we need the base of it, Folate instead. Anyway, hopefully you don't have it anyway. I am sorry you haven't heard about the job. If they don't call, it is THEIR loss!

Vegas, sorry about your negative opks! Damn your long cycle!!! Awesome about you negative blood test though!!!! Roll on next cycle!

Jasmine, I am sorry to hear about your fil, hopefully he is recovering well. Your does sound like it will be a boy. How exciting!!!

Sweetmomma, hope next week you get back to normal. I am sure running a daycare must be super stressful! I only watch one child and I get stressed.

AFM, we looked at one apartment that could work. It was clean and updated and in a nice complex. We had another showing scheduled Wed, but we got their and there was a sign one the door saying "office closed due to staff illness". Thanks for the call! Anyhow if there are that unprofessional, we decided we probably didn't want to rent there. We also looked at a house last night that looked very promising, we even went as far as giving them a deposit contingent upon seeing it. It had three bedrooms, 2 baths, a nice fenced yard and a basement play area. All of which would be awesome. It was also next to a little goat farm that Carter would have loved!! Unfortunately we were very disappointed after viewing it. The current tenants haven't moved out yet, but were in the process of moving and there was stuff EVERYWHERE!! So I gave you all the positives, hear are the negatives:
One of the bathrooms was in the laundry room
I don't think our sectional will even fit in the living room
Our refrigerator won't fit in the designated space
The three bedrooms were NOT on the upper floor like I was told
The rooms were very small
We weren't able to see the closets bc there was stuff everywhere
Carter would have to have a downstairs bedroom all alone after the baby came
And there is some kind of electric sewage pump in the backyard, we couldn't see it thanks to all the stinking snow. We were told if the power went out that we couldn't put anything down the drain as it might cause the pump to flood and run back in the house.
Needless to say, we both agreed that we won't be taking it and will get our deposit back. I will still do some looking in the next couple of days, but I feel rushed. The apartment complex has only one unit available and if someone takes it, then that option is out too. Other than that, not much going on here. We will be going to IL next weekend to see my little brother graduate boot camp and have a mini vacation (but with my parents:wacko:). I am sure it won't be bad, but my belly is so big with bloating! I don't want to tell them yet, but I am not sure I can even wear my regular jeans. I haven't in a while already. Luckily it will be cold, so it won't be weird to be wearing sweatshirts and jackets. Come on twelve weeks!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: Isn't house hunting a pain? Sorry you haven't found the right spot already. So you haven't told your parents yet? Are you not planning on telling them until 12 weeks or just until you've had your first ultrasound? I hated all that bloating, but it's for a good reason. If the weather gets better you could try walking some, that always helped my bloating. 

AFM: It is 4am here and I am up because my UTI is back with a vengeance. I just took some of the pain pills they gave me last time and noticed it was a month to the day since I went to the doctor. Guess I'll go back this morning for more antibiotics. Have any of you ever had a UTI that you just treated at home without antibiotics? I really just don't want to spend my Sunday at the clinic with a bunch of sick people. Ugh!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone,

Stef, oh I didn't realise Aiden was so popular! The popular boys names here are Harry and Oliver at least one in every class! Amelia is really popular for girl's here! It reassures me that you are feeling lack of symptoms too, maybe it will take a couple of weeks for them to properly come. I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, already it's going so slowly! Once we have got the living room looking more complete, I promise I will take pictures! I know exactly what we're doing with it but I have to wait and just do it bit by bit each month when we get paid. This month we're getting a new tv, it will be a joint birthday present for myself and OH and we have sold our old one! The problem was that we bought a new tv last March but it was to fit in our tiny living room and now we have a big living room it looks lost, so we are getting a 42 inch one, I don't think we'll ever leave the house once that badboy gets here! Has it snowed there like predicted? It has been here although it's brighter today and looks to be thawing, we totally sick of it now though! Did you call again about the job in the end?


Meli, oh for some reason I had you down as wanting a boy, I'm not sure why! It is great having a little girl but obviously I don't know any different. They do tend to take your OHs attention off you though, I'm always getting jealous of Eva and Shane! I'll get him back when I get my son! ha! Yeah, try and sneak a bit of preseed in hopefully you can outsmart snoopy sniffer, haha! Yeah, I pretty much will be a basketcase by 12 weeks, I did request an early scan but they said no! I guess it's because it's the NHS and it would be too expensive, I could always pay for a private scan with a company such as babybond, I'm very tempted to do this around 9 weeks. Would you guys do that? Or keep pushing the midwives? I have been having a sharp pain I&#8217;m worried about and lack of symptoms so maybe if I tell the that?

About FIl, he is stable but they are in the process of running tests, hopefully we can find out soon what is wrong and how it will affect him. We have told MIL the news but FIL doesn't really know what's going on half of the time so it may confuse him! How did the sleep study go? That's interesting! Did you go in your PJ's in the end? I would have done! How was the birthday dinner? I hope you don't have to go down the IVF route, I bet you have plenty of really good eggs left, just keep bonking like crazy for the next few months, on the day of O and day after too. The reason for this, is as women get older sometimes they will double drop eggs (which is why twins are greater chance after 40) so the second egg comes within 24 hours of the first, therefore, you may not ctach the first but if you keep BD&#8217;ing you will at least ctach the second one if there is one! I bet you will get your BFP without any assistance, remember what I said about my mum, having twins at 44 then went on to have my little brother at 48! Shane's mum was 44 when she had him, you&#8217;re a spring chicken, hopefull you&#8217;ll hatch an easter egg this month!


Sweetmomma, interesting what you say about the meat cravings, only time will tell with me I suppose! I love the name Olen!

Vegas ,I'm so excited about your postiive OPK, whooooo! How many have you used this cycle now to get it, crazy egg took her time but now it's onto baby making, or operation get knocked up, loves it! SOOOO exciting! Sorry about the UTI, sounds awful, I always just treat them at home with antibiotics myself but guess it depends how bad it is! Hope you don&#8217;t have to stay in hospital too long if you do go!


Angel, oh apartment hunting sounds stressful but you did the right thing refusing the first one if that's how courteous they are! It must have been really frustrating that you couldn't view the other apartment properly because of the current tenants stuff everywhere, how rude is that! Isn't it normal to tidy up before you have house viewers? Don't rush into anything, the right one is just around the corner you'll see! How many weeks are you now? 12 weeks isn't too much farther off now, bet it doesn't feel like it to you! With my angel I was sooo bloated at 9 weeks too, it was getting hard to hide! Hopefully your parents will be tactful though!


Afm, just chilling at home today. Have had a nice relaxing weekend, we are having quite a few visitors over the next few weeks to see the new house so it&#8217;s been nice to have a quiet one this weekend! I made some carrot and cumin soup and we have eaten a lot in general! Nothing new there! We have been cleaning the house today, getting rid of all the card from the new stuff and the move it&#8217;s been good to have a sort out! I&#8217;ve been thinking some more about boy&#8217;s names, I ADORE the name August too, nn Augie or Gus, it&#8217;s VERY uncommon here though only 7 boys were named this last year in the UK! I like it because my dad was born in August too and I love it&#8217;s old fashioned charm. So I was thinking if we have a boy it will definitely be called &#8216;Peter August&#8217; or &#8216;August Stephen&#8217; I need to get OH to like it more, he thinks it&#8217;s too unusual for a first name but he loves it as a middle name, but we would mainly use the nicknmaes anyway which don&#8217;t sound too out there! Either way I&#8217;ll be happy because I love all three names Peter, Stephen (dad&#8217;s name) and August! Our surname is Gladstone, I think Gus Gladstone sounds ace! Also look at this JaShanEvAugust cool huh!

X x


----------



## sweetmommaof2

I am pretty set on those being middle names. I tossed the idea of olen being a first name and half the people in our families kept saying Owen.... :( my daycare has 4 age groups, toddler 12-36 months, preschool 2-4yrs, pre-k 4-5 yrs but not enrolled in kindergarten, then my age group schoolagers which is kindergarten on up to the age of 13. I love my class and all the kids even the real difficult ones lol...
Jasmine I absolutely love the name Peter August!!!!
Angel- I'm sorry house hunting is hard there... Hope you all get the apartment you like! Bloating.... I walk to help that and I drink some sprite...
Vegas- drink cranberry juice lots and lots of cranberry juice lol but it does help... Also I want to say in the girly section of your local store in the section with yeast infection stuff there are two meds one regular strength the other extra that helps with uti's... Hope this helps


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: Wow, you're mom had children at 44 and 48! My mom was 43 when my youngest brother was born and he was not at all planned. It is so funny that we go to these measures to have children when I know my mom didn't do anything to even stay healthy much less take supplements, chart, etc. Pretty sure the reason it took me so long to conceive last time was because I drove myself mental. I took 10 OPK's to get a positive. I need to test again today as my temp has yet to rise. I even took it after I had been up for almost an hour and it was still down. I love, love, love the name Gus. Our last name starts with a "G" as well so I'd like to have an alliterative name as well. Unfortunately, one of DH's cousins has already used the name Gus even though he has a different last name and another cousin used Gavin which I also like. You are going to love your new TV when you get it. Oh, and no worries, I didn't need to go to the hospital, I just visited a clinic that is open on weekends so they could test my pee and get a prescription written for antibiotics. Do you not need a prescription for antibiotics in the UK? I thought they were required everywhere.

Sweetmomma: Funny you mention the name Owen. That is on my short list for boys. It sort of rhymes with our last name so I'm not sure, but I still like it. I can see where people would confuse it with Olen. I have used the UTI stuff from the drugstore, but it only masks the symptoms as opposed to treating the real problem. Regardless, I use the otc stuff until the antibiotics kick in. 

AFM: Yep, UTI #2 exactly one month from the first one was confirmed this morning. The doc thinks I should talk to my OB about it. He suggested that perhaps I'm not peeing after sex, but I always do. He said that I need to drink more water and actually go pee when I feel the urge. So here might be the issue. Seeing as I don't do the OPKs until I get home this means I don't pee, or drink any water from about 12:30pm until I test around 5:30 or 6:00pm. Seeing as this is the second month in a row I've been doing opks since I've been working and the second UTI, I think I may have found my link. Oops! He also said it could be my laundry detergent which I also change a few months ago. Anyway I've got yet another round of antibiotics to take. Super fun. No temp rise yet, so I guess I still haven't ovulated. My body hates it.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am very sorry about your uti. I thought I once had a kidney stone and the back pain was awful. I could hardly get up. It could be the holding it and no drinking. Lets hope that bfp happens right away so you don't keep dealing with this!!! I want to wait until after my next appointment on 4/15 to tell my parents and the rest of the world. I will be 12+3 then and they are going to find the hb with the doppler. I need at least one more verification that lo is okay. Yay on the positive okp, hopefully today's is negative and your temp is down because you are ovulating. Roll on operation "get knocked up!!!" 

Jasmine, You think of the cutest names! I would have never thought of Gus, it reminds me right away of the mouse from Cinderella. So sweet! Can't wait to see the living room. I remember seeing some of your pins and I like your tastes. We also had to buy a new tv, the one in the bedroom was going out (giant old box tv). So we got a 42 or 46 inch for the living room and put the 32 inch in the bedroom. Is it sad that I don't even know how big it is??:blush: I just don't pay attention to things like that. I don't know if it snowed for Stef, but it has been snowing all day for us and we are only a few hours apart. YUCK! I am so ready for warm weather! I think for me, I would pay for an early scan. But I am super anal and like control. I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms. I think at 5 weeks only my bbs hurt really. I had tiny bits of nausea through out that week and then at like 5+5or6 I started feeling it regularly. I can't remember about the tiredness though, hopefully you skip that part! I am glad your fil is recuperating well. My mom is only 45 now, so I can't imagine her havind another baby!! She has had her tubes tired for probably 20 years now though. I love Peter August, it sounds so whimsical!

Sweetmomma, I think walking will help too. At the moment though we keep getting snow and I barely have the energy to keep the house up, much less walk. FX though, I have felt more energy today than I have in a while and think I might not be as bloated!! I don't know if this is just an odd day for me, but I am hoping this first tri crap is coming to an end!!! I think I would enjoy your age group the most. Toddlers and babies are exhausting!

Meli and Stef, hope all is well.

AFM, I think we have officially decided to go for an apartment instead of a house. We will be saving money and with a house we would be spending a bit more. I was looking through old pictures and videos of our beach vacation and we had so much fun. We are planning another one this summer and would hate to be so strapped with the new house that we couldn't swing it. So we will probably go tomorrow to put our deposit down and sign a lease. I know I still have time, but I hate all this stress and want to get it over with. I just hope Jeff lands a better paying job after August so that by the new year we came move again into a bigger space without struggling with money. Anyhow, I am 9+2 today and like I told Sweetmomma, feel better today. I hope this is the light at the end of the first trimester tunnel! Also, here is where we are looking at for vacation. BIL and SIL stayed there and highly recommended it.
https://www.meyerre.com/property/Crystal_Shores_606


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, how did the sleep study go? 

Vegas, we haven't talked about names at all this time, yet. I'm going to be sure I have a few picked out for boy or girl by the time it's time to find out what the baby is so I can start pestering him with them right away! Lol.

Sorry about your UTI coming back! That sucks, I used to get them all the time and they are horrible. sweetmomma is right, though, lots of cranberry juice can help, even with taking the antibiotics. 

Don't you hate it when family members use the names you love? Lol. Sophie is one of my ALL TIME favorite girl's names, but that's Blake's niece's name. 

angel, I looked up testing info on MTHFR and I think my midwife made a typo when she told me it costs 2000 (she sent it in text) - what I found says around 200. Still, though, I'm just going to do the baby aspirin thing. I honestly don't think I have it.

Yay for the new apartment! I hope this one does end up working out! Also, take me on vacation with you! :flower:

Jasmine, so it turns out I lied about my boobs, lol. They have been a bit sore, and they're a little swollen. It's starting much earlier than last time! 

We had a 46 inch in the old house, now that's in our bedroom. Blake has replaced it with a 60 inch that he got as his Christmas present to himself :roll: 

I say pester a bit more for an early scan, and if not, pay for the private scan - idk about your private scan place but I've been to both the ones local to me and they were both great, and not very expensive.

I didn't end up calling the job... I don't want to sound desperate, even though I kind of am! I'm thinking about calling tomorrow, but they may not even be open if this weather keeps up!

The snow. It's been snowing ALL day. Doesn't appear to be stopping. We have probably 11+ inches now. I have a feeling I won't have work tomorrow, and even if I do, I might not be able to make it. Apparently the roads are horrible right now. 

So I've been thinking. I originally wanted to do the private scan at 9 weeks, but with my appt with the midwife being at 9+1 and being able to use her u/s machine, it almost seems like a waste of money to pay for a private scan the day before, so I started thinking I'd wait until 12 weeks when we could see a lot more. Then I looked up mother's day, and I'll be 12+3 on mother's day, so if I can convince Blake to make telling our parent's a mother's day present, I can go at 12 weeks (or 11+6 since I would need time to mail the print to my mom) for the private scan and make the prints our presents to our moms.

I was told the story of the princess and the pea yesterday. I was laying on my stomach and Blake was all, "Why are you laying on your stomach, there's a baby in there." I explained to him that the baby is currently way below my pelvic bone, and he tells me "Have you ever heard the story of the princess and the pea?" Lol. He's ridiculous.


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

Wow, I bet youre glad last weeks over and your schoolagers will be back in school full days! My students were out on spring break last week, so this week its back to the same old grind of hectic time lol!

Hey *vegas,*

Soy is supposed to bring on the o earlier for those who have long cycles and late o. It basically works the same as Clomid. If you take it CD1-5, it churns out more eggs, but they arent as mature, and gives you higher chance of multiples. CD3-7 gives most eggs of the best quality, CD5-9 gives fewer, or possibly only 1 egg, but its a really good mature egg. 

I have heard the same regarding possible links between clomid and breast cancer, and soy and breast cancer, but thats long term use. Youre not supposed to use clomid or soy for more than 3 mos at a time, then you take a break from it. Youre supposed to take it at night so you dont feel possible side effects. I figure I have nothing to lose with the soyespecially if Im looking at IVF as a real possibility in the future. I want to at least give it a go on my own first. My first soy dosage will be tomorrow night. Im so excited/nervous!

Oo I cant wait to see pix of your yard! Try to make sure that horrid snake doesnt photo bomb the pic. JK! Well, not really

Yay to finally getting the positive opk :happydance:!! 3 days earlier is good progress!!

Omg I am so sorry you have a uti. They are the devil. I have never had success treating with otc meds. I always have to go to the dr to get an antibiotic rx, even though I know a uti is what I have! Its like, I get one at least every 1 ½ to 2 years, I know what they are, I know what they feel like, PLEASE just call in a rx for me to the pharmacy, dont make me go in for a dr office visitargh. Now that I think about it, I did buy some cranberry pills from Costco the last time I had a uti, I dont think Ive even opened the bottle. Duh!

Interesting link that you found re your utis. sounds right on to me! Maybe you could just take the opks with you to work? I try to taper off on drinking fluids and holding pee for about 2-3 hours, use the opk around 230pm, and it works for methen I still test that night to see the progression. Maybe you could try it.

*Angel,*

I totally think an apt would work great for yall. Its only temporary. You guys can deal with it. Although that house you were considering was in a great area (next to the goat farm), it definitely had a lot more negatives than positives. Sounds like a good idea to get your deposit back and rent that apt instead. FX nobody has snatched it up yet! 

Congrats on your lil bro graduating boot camp! Im sure you guys will have a great mini vacay. BUT, Im sure your momma will take one look at you and know youre knocked up lol! Moms seem to know that stuffI have an auntie that says she can tell just by looking in the eyes, even if the woman isnt showing or anything she can tell she is pg!

Here the weather has been unseasonably warmlike 80 degrees or so. I can deal with that, its when it gets hotter (over 95) that Im miserable.
Ooo a beach vacation sounds awesome. Something to look forward to!!

I am so glad you are starting to feel better, I know youve been having a tough go of it!:hugs: FX this IS the light at the end of the tunnel!!! I hope this is the light at the end of the first trimester tunnel! 

*Jasmine,*

Yup, I am dying for a girl. I know what you mean about girls taking away attention, looking back I think I did that between my parents, I have always been a daddy girl and I think now how difficult it may have been for my mom, esp when you dont have the greatest marriage to begin with. Knowing me, I probably milked it too lol!

Yes, I intend to outsmart snoopy sniffer this time lol!! Ill have to seduce him extra hard so he wont know what hit him lol! Ill leave him with his head spinning.

I suggest you totally keep pushing the midwives for a scan, just totally exaggerate your symptoms! Dont lie, just exaggerate! Conventional wisdom in the U.S. is to do the following when you have to go to an emergency room or urgent care to see a drmake sure you tell them one of your symptoms is chest pain, then they will move u up the front of the que! Badness, I know.Ive never had to do that, but Ive heard thats what to do.

I hope FIL keeps getting more stable and progressively better! 

Ive heard the same thing you mentionedthat as women age, they release multiple eggs. Well, Ima help them out this month and go for the soy lol! The ovaries and eggs wont know what hit them!

Youre so cute with your hatching an easter egg comment. *FUNNY!* Easter Sunday is in 1 week, and I think thats the start of my fertile period, so FX youre right and I DO hatch an easter egg! My mom had her last child at 32, but I know he was an oopsie! I seem to take after my fathers side of the family, looks wise and healthwise, my paternal grandmother had her last child at 44. I totally look like my grandmother, its soooo eerie. I hope I take after her in having strong fertile healthy eggs like she did in her 40s!

Im glad you had a nice relaxing weekend. You need your rest too!! 
Oo I like both options of Peter August and August Stephen.

*Stef,*

Omg that sound like lots of snow! Youll probably have a snow day tomorrow too!

I think you make very good points for waiting til 12 weeks for your scan!

Youve never heard the story of the princess of the pea? I guess its not as popular of a fairytale as Cinderella or sleeping beauty

There Blake goes again..being all adorable and stuff!!


*AFM,*
My sleep study went well. We'll see what the report says and the recommendations are. I did go in my pjs, as I threatened. DH was all, what if you have to get out of the car, or get pulled over or something? I was like, if any of that happens, I have worse things to worry about, than what Im wearing lol!

The technician was a nice man, he was middle aged and he was from Liverpool! I loved his accent, of course! I was like, tell me some more stories (of his problem/nightmare patients hes had throughout the years) because I wanted him to keep talking so I could hear his accent lol!

It was hard to sleep in a strange bed, with someone recording and watching you!! I finally fell asleep about 45 min into it, once I was all wired up. Of course, it wasnt a restful sleep, I kept waking up and tossing and turning because they wanted me to sleep on my back, but Im a side sleeper.
They woke me up around 5:30am, and by the time they removed the electrodes, it was 6am, so I was home by 630am. Then I crashed for another 4 hours or so. I did end up getting a rash on my neck where they placed the tape, and on my upper chest where the electrodes were placed. My skin is so sensitive its ridiculous. I still have those rashes.

The bday dinner was nice, got to spend a few hours with my family and also got a chance to go to Chinatown to buy some herbs for my evening tea.

Ok, just HAD to mention this: theres a thread where there is a poster who is such a drama queen. I remember when she was ttc, she was so trying hard to get pg, every mo when she didnt get her bfp, she would pretty much throw a fit like a spoilt kid, I am so not exaggerating. Well, now shes causing drama because she finally did get her bfplonger story than that, but just here smh!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, my mom can tell without seeing me! I haven't seen her since... damn, over a year, and she still knew the last time. I'm just waiting for a phone call asking if I'm pg and then trying to lie to her, lol. Blake likes the idea of getting the u/s at 12 weeks and giving the prints to our moms for Mother's Day, so now I actually want to keep it a secret until then!

We ended up with 14+ inches of snow. Did end up with a snow day yesterday, which sucks because my days off are unpaid :-/ 

I have heard the princess and the pea, just found it funny Blake decided to reference it! 

That sucks about the rashes from the electrodes! I know ALL about sensitive skin. I get rashes from everything... including band aids and gauze!

Also, I didn't get that job :( He never ended up calling me, so I called him yesterday. I'm becoming very discouraged.

And I am so unbelievably exhausted today...


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry about the job, but you will find something soon. That is a ton of snow! It's even cold here in Florida which is odd for this time of year. So have you spoken to your mom at all since finding out?

Meli: how is the soy going? Does it make you feel any different? When do you get the results from your sleep study?

Angel: a beach vacation sounds like a lot of fun. Even though we live an hour from the beach we never go. Perhaps we'll try and get away this summer. Have you settled on an apartment yet? 

Afm: I'm waiting on FF to confirm ovulation. I'm guessing it happened Sunday. This UTI sucks as it or the meds are making me crampy. Feels like AF could come soon, but it better not as I need my LP to get longer, not shorter.


----------



## StefNJunk

I have talked to my mom since I found out, but she hasn't asked... yet. She did call me the other night at a time that's pretty late for her and I freaked out, was expecting to answer the phone and hear "Are you pregnant?" Instead I heard "How do you get a drunk person into bed?" and some laughs. Apparently my dad, who rarely drinks, was over the neighbor's house drinking some nasty sounding thing and was hanging half out of the bed. My mom was cracking up.

I hope AF isn't coming yet! I'm sure it's just the UTI still. What antibiotic are you on? 

I realized something. My mom had said she thought I was going to tell her I'm pg in mid-Feb. I'm wondering if she got it mixed up, but is still accurate... date of LMP is Feb 14th, which means this pg "started" on Feb 14th, mid-Feb exactly.

Also, they're totally going to find out at work, at least the ladies up front. I'm officially peeing every 30-60 minutes while I'm here! And speaking of work, Blake is going to talk to his boss to see about getting me a job there.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

GL trying to keep a secret from your mom!!

Sorry to hear about your snow day..unpaid days off suck!! I hope you at least got lots of rest!

Thats too bad that you still havent heard back from the job.if you dont get it, then just think that it wasnt a good fit for you.

FX on Blake working some magic and getting you a job at his work!!!!

*Vegas,*

So far, no side effects from the soy--FX! I started out with 120mg. I will take 120 mg tonight, then 160 the next 2 nights, then end at 200. FX!! I am rethinking taking CD 5-9, next month I will take them CD3-7.

I should get the sleep test results in another week or so. 

Gosh..i cant believe your next cycle will be operation baby making!!!


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmine & Angel,

Where are yoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........??


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I did hear back from the job (well, actually, I called him). No go :nope:

I do, however, have another interview on Friday at 4 for a job I applied to yesterday, so yay! This job and the driving are stressing me out :wacko:

I've been wondering what's going on lately! Everyone seems to be disappearing. What are you up to, ladies?


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Meli, I did hear back from the job (well, actually, I called him). No go :nope:
> 
> I do, however, have another interview on Friday at 4 for a job I applied to yesterday, so yay! This job and the driving are stressing me out :wacko:
> 
> I've been wondering what's going on lately! Everyone seems to be disappearing. What are you up to, ladies?


Stef,

Awww, that stinks about the no-go. YAY for the interview Friday! Sending bunch of positive vibes your way! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: fingers crossed for Friday. How much closer would the new job be?

Ladies, where are you all? You can't go and run off on us! Y'all are my entertainment here at work when I have downtime.

Afm: pretty busy at work as we have a public meeting tonight about a new park I'm designing. I have to get up and speak before a group, so that makes me a bit nervous. The weather here is very cold by Florida standards. Hoping it will warm up for the weekend as we have egg hunting to do outdoors. What is everyone planning on doing for Easter?


----------



## Middysquidge

Sorry for disappearing, I'm soooo tired, work has been hectic and were having guests tomorrow but hopefully I'll get on here after I've put madam to bed and catch up, missing you lovely ladies x


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, the job I'm interviewing for is 15 minutes away, currently I drive an hour each way, so that would be a GREAT change.

And lol, this is my entertainment at work, too! 

We're just going to Blake's mom's house for Easter. The weather here is finally warming up a bit. Was able to break apart the ice on the steps for the first time!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*
GL on your meeting tonight! Im sure you will do great! Personally, I dislike speaking in public. I do well, but I dont look forward to it. Im not a ham, iow. DH loves to speak in public and hes great at it and enjoys it. I also say hes a ham, so it makes sense I suppose!

We are having Easter celebration at my moms house. Not only has it been 80 degrees here for the past 2 weeks, it hasnt rained in over a month, BUT rain is scheduled for Sunday. BOO!! How are we supposed to have an Easter egg hunt in the rain or in soggy wet grass?

*Stef,*

YAY for finally breaking apart the ice on the steps lol


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: That would be a big improvement.

Meli: I hope it waits until Sunday evening to rain. That is really bad timing.

The meeting went just fine. Not as many people showed up as we were hoping for, but that made it easier to speak without becoming too intimidated. Btw, my face is breaking out something crazy. Charlotte says I have polka dots. I upped my B6 to 100mg a day from my usual 50mg so maybe it is contributing to the oil slick. Regardless, public speaking and breakouts don't mix very well. Ugh.


----------



## angel2010

So sorry for being mia lately. That lovely day of energy was a one of for me apparently, because exhaustion is back! We did put a deposit on that apartment and it has relieved a ton of stress for me. I know we are covered and at least have something lined up. I am excited for a mini vacation, but not looking forward to 8 hours in the car tomorrow.

Meli, I am glad that the study went well enough. Do you think you have sleep apnea? I hope the soy works to catch your Easter egg!!! I thought about taking it when I started ttc and realized my cycles were 35 days, but decided against it. Had we had a hard time though, I would have went for it. Would you be okay having multiples?

Vegas, sorry about the pimples, I have them too! FX for a longer lp! I am happy your meeting went well. 

Stef, waiting until 12 weeks for Mother's day is a great idea!! I hope your interview goes well, but I am sorry about the other job. If the interview doesn't work out, hopefully Blake's boss will.

Jasmine, have fun with your company!

AFM, I was starting to get that negative feeling about this pregnancy for a couple of days and I was really freaking out. I ended up paying for a private scan and guess what...... Little Prince is perfect!!! He is measuring spot on at 9+4 (yesterday btw), heartbeat 155. Because of this, I have decided to go ahead and tell my parents tomorrow. I just don't want to be uncomfortable all weekend trying to hide it. It scares the shit out of me to tell them in case something happens but, what the hell, I am just going with it. We bought a shirt for Carter with the last pregnancy that says "big brother" and I will put it on him in the morning and let them figure it out. I am not sure how much I will be able to get online for the next four days, but I am hoping to at least get on at night to check up on you all. Glad to be back, I missed you all!!


https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/68842cfe-c467-4cf7-8797-75c1466639d0_zps498f3f4d.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: what a great scan photo; look at those little legs! Can't wait to hear how your parents react. I'm sure they'll be excited. Happy to hear you've got a new place lined up too.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello Everyone,

It&#8217;s finally quietened down at work so I can catch up with you all! It&#8217;s been hectic at work and at home actually, we work on monthly magazine deadlines so it will be manic one week and dead the next!

Vegas, yeah My mum had kids right up until she physically could, she&#8217;s an absolute baby machine, she&#8217;s been pregnant with 10 babies altogether but she lost 2, one was my brother&#8217;s twin and then another miscarriage after her 8th child! I know what you mean, my mum never charted or anything, I know she was using OPKs at one point but that was when she was older but never before that! So DH&#8217;s cousin that is called Gus what is his full name? I LOVE August but I&#8217;m really nervous to use it I think it might be too out there for the UK, although I have friends who have named their babies with really unusual names and noone seems to bat an eyelid. My friend&#8217;s kids are called Cassius and Ophelia, both lovely but very unusual! I&#8217;m glad you got your meds sorted for your infection too. Yes, we have to have prescriptions her in the UK in order to get antibiotics. So are you gonna change the way you do OPKs then? Maybe you could get a saliva thingie like Meli? Has FF confirmed your o now? That&#8217;s so cute about Charlottle calling your spots polka dots, hehe! Eva&#8217;s latest she thought our taxi yesterday was called a pixie, she kept going on about pixies all day I had no idea what she meant until we were waiting again and she said &#8216;We&#8217;re just waiting for our pixie aren&#8217;t we mummy!&#8217;

Angel, I spend all day pondering different names, I &#8216;m such a saddo but I love deciding, the possibilities are infinite! I think you managed to clarify my taste there in one word &#8216;Whimsical&#8217;, that&#8217;s exactly the style I absolutely love, it&#8217;s funny because until you said that I couldn&#8217;t pinpoint my style but now I have been looking at lists for whimsical names and am coming across loads that I love so thanks! Thanks also for reassuring me about lack of symptoms, I have a couple more now, my boobs, well my nipples are hurting quite a lot now! Really great news on the apartment Angel, isn&#8217;t it funny how many of us are moving house! Do you have a date in mind? Congratulations on the perfect scan for little prince, he looks like a real baby and everything, I bet you must be so happy! I think it&#8217;s a great idea to get Carter to wear the big brother tshirt, your folks will be so shocked and happy!

Stef, my boobs are hurting now too, do you have any other symptoms at all yet? How is your energy level, are you still exhausted, I am, yesterday was so tiring it was probably the first day I have felt properly pregnant! I think it&#8217;s a great idea to wait for your scan, it will be so exciting announcing it at Mother&#8217;s Day! Sorry about the job, and good luck with your next interview, knock them dead! 

Meli, your cycle seems to be going fast this time, maybe it isn&#8217;t to you but you&#8217;re on cycle day 8 already, whoooo! I think I will keep pestering the midwives for a scan, they will just send me to the early pregnancy unit to get one if they are concerned about the pain I am having. 
I have a good feeling about you hatching that Easter egg this month! I&#8217;m sure you have plenty of healthy strong eggs left just like your nanna! Meli, funny you mention you like the Liverpool accent, OH and I met and lived in Liverpool for 7 years, we love the place and the softer accent is so nice! The Southern Liverpool twang is like how the Beatles speak, North Liverpool it gets a lot stronger! We really miss Liverpool a lot!

Afm, I have been having some negative feeling about my pregnancy like Angel, I just hadn&#8217;t felt any symptoms really well none that were all that strong so I phoned my midwife. I told her about the pain I have been having and lack of symptoms and she wanted to refer me to the early pregnancy unit, she rang them but they said they needed a GP referral in order to do it, so I went to my GP and they said as 5 weeks is a little too early for a scan, they would take a blood test to measure my levels, I get the results back at 4pm today so I&#8217;ll post them here, I know you guys are experts at this sort of thing! I&#8217;m very nervous about it just hope it&#8217;s all okay. She said if the pain persisits they will do my levels again next week and send me for an early scan at 6 weeks, so I am gonna push for that. I have since yesterday got a few symptoms my nipples are really sore and I feel wiped out! Slight tiny waves of nausea but nothing major!

FIL has had a CT scan, MIL has been requested to a formal meeting this morning at the hospital to discuss results so I don&#8217;t think its good news, FX he will be okay but I have a bad feeling. 

We have friends over tonight, their two little girls are staying too, I have made a homemade chicken curry and a lemon cheesecake with a ginger nut base! Hope it will be nice! I had to rush out and buy an airbed last minute as we had nowhere for guests to sleep, it&#8217;s got a mains pump and it&#8217;s really comfy, we&#8217;ll take that and they can have our bed! We&#8217;ll probably go for a nice walk tomorrow after a cooked breakfast them we will go to see FIL in hospital. Which is also on the coast so we can blow some more cobwebs off!

Hope you all have a great Easter weekend x x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, I'm breaking out a little bit, too. That's too cute, Charlotte saying you have polka dots.

angel, yay for the apartment! The scan pic is too cute! How perfect! Now I'm definitely going to have the midwife use her portable machine at my first appointment, I'll be 9+1 and seeing yours ta 9+4 I want to see mine! :)

Jasmine, Blake's mom kept having lots of kids, too, but I think she's stopped (she's just 47 now and her youngest is 9). Mostly because she wanted a girl, kept trying for a girl, and had 6 boys, so she gave up! She also had a m/c or two.

Aww, that's too cute, Eva calling taxis pixies!

My energy level sucks most of the time. Not too bad today, but most days I'm ready for bed super early, and I get home from work and don't want to do ANYTHING. I thought I might have my first bought of m/s this morning because I would have swore I was about to start getting the pukey feeling, but it went away. I've been lucky enough to never really be a puker, though.

Do let us know when your lab results are back! I'm sure everything is fine :)

AFM, damn you bloating. Took a tummy pic this morning and comparing to two weeks ago, I can see a difference. It was first thing this morning before I ate or drank anything, so the bloat is worse than last time! Going to have to wear something bulky on Easter to hide it because it's noticeable first thing and only gets worse throughout the day...


----------



## StefNJunk

Wanted to mention, I recommend the Baby Center "Your Pregnancy This Week" newsletter. I think they also have a TTC newsletter, but I'm not sure. The This Week email tells you what's going on with the baby's development that week, his/her size, "Your Body This Week," etc. I received it the whole time last time and just signed back up for it, I like it.

This cartoon was in my 6 week edition --

https://i.imgur.com/16L1ryU.jpg

Try more like 7 or 8 positive tests. :haha:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Glad to hear the meeting went well. I knew it would! 

Funny about the polka dots! Ive also started breaking out slightlyteeny tiny pimples. I think its due to the soy.

*Angel,*

Luv the scan of Little Prince! Its amazing the detail that can be seen so early!!

Im glad youve confirmed the apt so now you can offload that stress!

I would also dread 8 hours in the car. I can barely do 4 hours to Vegas or Laughlin! It takes us 6 hours to get to Yosemite, and that's the longest drive we've ever undertaken. GL with Carter and the drive.

I dont think I have sleep apnea, but I do know that I snore.

Yikes about the possibility of multiples~ DH would be fine with it, but _supposedly_ the days I took it dont result in multiple eggs, it just results in 1 strong mature egg. If it happens, it happens. I would be happy with one healthy baby, but of course I would welcome a bonus lol!

Hee hee, wonder how long before your family catches on to Carters t-shirt! You have to let us know about that when you get back!

*Jasmine,*

Too cute about Evas pixie comment! 

FX I hatch a healthy egg next week! Acually, FF predicted my fertile period to start Monday April 1 with o on Thurs April 4, but Ive heard that soy can delay the o a few days, so well see. I hope its not delayed _too_ long! I started using the saliva test thingie 2 days ago, I definitely can see that its totally negative for ferning, I think Im getting the hang of using that little sucker!

Yah, I never would have guessed this guy was from England, I would have guessed Scotland or Ireland, but he mentioned something about having been in the army for ten years and guarding the royal family for a stint, so that gave me the hint. I said oh, so youre British and he said, yes, Im English. Ha! Shows my ignorance and once he said that, I realized there must a difference between British and English. I mentioned you, my internet friend, was living in York and he went on and on about how York is so beautiful, shared some history about Liverpool and how the Romans and Constantine invaded and conquered it, I think, and thats why the Liverpool accent is different and closer to a Scottish/Irish accent? Anywhooo, he was very pleasant and entertaining while he wired me up lol!


Im sure your blood test results will be, how do you say across the pond, ace?!! 6 weeks will be here before you know it and you can HARASS them for the scan!! I definitely think that you need to return for the follow up blood tests next week, because how else to compare them to make sure that the HCG is rising, correct?

You mention your nips are sore, are they still leaking?

Sorry to hear about your FIL!!! Thats so sad. My grandfather had a stroke in 1995 and he survived for 6 years after, in pretty much a paralyzed state--couldnt walk, couldnt talk. FX FX FX the news isnt as bad as you suspect

Lemon cheesecake sounds great! NOM NOM NOM NOM. Indulge and dont feel guilty!


*Stef,*

Post the new bloating pic!! 

I also was subscribed to the email newsletter you mentioned. Actually, I think I was subscribed to two different ones. It was a nightmare to remove myself from their weekly emails when I mc. I remember having to submit numerous requests to be removed once the mc happened. I was so irritated at those reminders--like I needed anymore!!:growlmad::growlmad:

But, I will sign up for them again when I get pg.

Loved the cartoon. Its so true, isnt it??!!


----------



## StefNJunk

The cartoon is definitely true! I didn't tell you guys... I totally tested again at the end of last week, lol. Was so happy to see the test line darker than the control!

Here's the comparison so far
https://i.imgur.com/01VqSGL.jpg

I show every little bit of bloat, and others can see it, and knowing we were trying before... if I don't hide it, they'll know!


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

Wow, what a difference with the bloating. Youre not kidding! 

Looks like youre also growing a bootay there too lol~ I hope you dont get offended--its not a criticism, its an observation! And methinks it looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## StefNJunk

I literally lol'd at your booty comment! That's always been there, just not as noticeable in the first pic because of the angle. And no offense taken, I love my booty! ;)


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> I literally lol'd at your booty comment! That's always been there, just not as noticeable in the first pic because of the angle. And no offense taken, I love my booty! ;)

Ok good, i am glad i didnt offend u :blush: and hope i didnt offend anybody else. After iposted it, i was like, i hope they dont think im weird lol!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, lol. You worry too much! :)

So I put in a request at work for an estimate for a gutter cleaner and gutter screens (I work social media / web development for a home improvement company). My boss just told me today that they're going to do it for me for free. Yay! But now... if that interview goes well this afternoon and I get the job... I'm going to feel soooo bad...


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: don't feel too bad, think of it as a bonus for having to work in an office that didn't have plumbing for a period of time (do you even have it now?). GL this afternoon!

Jasmine: hope you are enjoying your company. 

Angel: hope you have a safe trip.

Meli: when are you getting geared up for SMEPing? Personally, I don't think we have the energy or desire to SMEP. I'm going to have to come up with something this next month. 

Afm: I'm at work while DD and DH are at home (daycare is out for Good Friday). Work is super quiet today and I wish I were home, but I still haven't accrued many vacation hours so here I am! Roll on 5pm! I'm taking 100mg of the B6 during my LP as opposed to the usual 50mg as I'm hoping it will help add another day. Just found out a lady in my office had surgery for her endometrisis last week and that her doctor isn't giving her a good chance of being able to conceive. So sad. I told her she should check out bnb for support.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Yes, Ive been told that I am a worry wart. But I can't help it. It's so annoying :growlmad: 

I really like vegas slant on looking at the free gutter job as a bonus! 

GL for todays interview!!!! FX FX FX!!! Let us know how it went!

*vegas,*

af just ended for me a couple of days ago. Ive taken care of him :blush: a couple of times but we havent BDd for about 1 week. I probably was cleared for BD since Weds nite, but he was up late working on a work presentation, by the time he came to bed around 10pm, I was knocked out! Last night was the same story. I didnt freak out because my ferning thing still says negative, and I think soy can possibly push my o date out farther, BUT I think tonight we will start DTD every night. I dont have the energy to BD every night either--trust me! But, I dont want to have taken the soy for nothing, which is how Ill feel if we dont maximize the chances by DTD every night.

I totally think you should just bite the bullet and try the ferning thing. Im curious to see how long it will start showing ferning, how many extra days notice I will get. Ill let you know.

Sorry youre stuck at work :growlmad: while DH and Charlotte are having fun at home. They are closing our office early today, @3pm, since I get here early I get to leave in 30 min. 

Your poor co-worker..how sad..Im sure she will find bnb helpful, I know I have


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I really should think of it that way... but, like Meli, I'm a worry wart! Yeah, we have plumbing. It's a barely put together bathroom and there's no hot water, but at least I can pee at work (considering I'm peeing every 30-60 minutes!).

Meli, I'm a worry wart, too, it's ok! I'm a HUGE worrier... about absolutely everything! It's very annoying!

The interview went well. I wish she would have talked to me more about me so I could've sold myself a little better, but she obviously wasn't feeling well, she looked and sounded miserable, so I can understand wanting to be done more quickly. When she told me they were casual... I wouldn't have expected what I saw! It's a law office, so I was expecting semi-casual, she was in flip flops, sunglasses on her head, jeans and a shirt with baby spit up on the shoulder, lol. I don't think they get many walk-in clients. 

She told me she'll let me know no later than Wednesday, she has a few more interviews to do on Monday.

I thought yesterday's bloat was bad... holy hell. I just tried putting on a pair of pants that fit me not too long ago, and I couldn't even get the zipper to go up. The other pair I have on now fit me perfectly when I bought them in December, now they won't fit if there's ANY more bloat. And the boobs... I'm expecting a bra shopping trip in my future soon. Bigger than tiny A cup boobs, yay! :haha:

Jasmine and Angel, how are you two feeling?


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

Wow....that sounds like an awesomely casual office. Maybe fridays are really casual fridays. I really really hope that u get this job!!! Hopefully u have a true chance and they arenot just going thru the motions for legal reasons,and having plans to hire someone already (like a friend or relative). That happens alot of times, unfortunately.

Yay to a b cup!! I used to be a b cup in high school......i miss them. That was the perfect size,,,a full b cup......


----------



## sweetmommaof2

It might be a boy or the embellical cord! Will find out next month 21st...


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: Did you get another scan? I can't believe you are already 16 weeks along. That went fast! How are you feeling?

Stef: I'm glad the lady told you when she will make her decision, that makes it less stressful for you. There is nothing wrong with small boobs. Before Charlotte I was a small B and now I'm a medium B. I was hoping for more boobage, to balance out my big but, but that hasn't happened yet. Oh well!

Heading out to an Easter Egg hunt this morning at a friend's house. Tomorrow the Easter Bunny will hide eggs for her here. So last night I stuffed five dozen plastic eggs. I think I may have gone overboard as only one dozen goes to the group hunt today. Did I mention my weird dream the other night? In my dream I kept trying to get dh to fix something (can't remember what) and he kept looking at it and telling me that it wasn't broken. I have a feeling that perhaps in real life I feel broken, but he was trying to reassure me that I'm not. I guess time will tell.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Vegas- yes during my exam on Wednesday I asked if they were going to check the size of my uterus because with the girls they checked that every visit, different places, she said no but let's go do an ultrasound really fast and I said ok and we went in and she kept saying no way and I'm like what? She said no way it's too soon it had to be an embillical cord, do she looks at us and says it's really early but that might be a boy! We are once again undecided on a boys name...it's hard, names are a big responsibility! And it it's especially hard with the last name Ripp!!!!!!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

It's hit and miss on how I feel...I have a cold right now so I think allot of what I feel it's because of that...


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweet: My friend went in for an early gender scan at 16 weeks and found out she is having a girl. She's 34 weeks now and it is still a girl. So if they saw something that they think is a penis then it is probably a penis. Can't wait until you find out for sure! Very exciting! Sorry about the cold as if you needed that on top of everything else.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone, 

Sorry for lack of posting again, my energy level is so low! It&#8217;s a struggle to do things and my computer connection is terrible here in the new house, I have been using my packet data on the ipad but I find it impossible to type on the thing! Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter? I&#8217;ve eaten so much today it&#8217;s not even funny! I wouldn&#8217;t dare post a picky of my bloat I look 8 months gone! 

Stef, I go on the UK version of that site, baby centre, that cartoon is funny, I think I&#8217;ve done around 20 tests now, even did another this morning! Apparently, at 6 weeks the baby is the size of a lentil, cute! Little lentil baby! Yayyyy for bigger boobs, mine are bigger too, I noticed the most today, I was like well hello there cleavage! Unfortunately you don&#8217;t get one without the other so it&#8217;s bigger boobs and belly, I&#8217;m wearing a new lycra dress from H&M it doesn&#8217;t hide a thing so it&#8217;s out of the question for work, they&#8217;ll guess in a second! Hope you get this new job, it would ne nice to work somewhere a bit more casual whilst being pregnant, relaxed is good! I&#8217;m glad to have an office job whilst being pregnant it means I can work right up til the end and have more time with the baby!

Meli, cd 11 already, whooo! Hope the soy doesn&#8217;t delay things too much but I have a really good feeling about this month for you! Are you gonna get some preseed to try and outfox snoopy sniffer? Thanks for mentioning me to the English guy! I suppose people do tend to consider themselves English or welsh before British, there is actually a little rivalry between England and Wales for some reason, it obviously doesn&#8217;t bother me considering I&#8217;m welsh living in England! He&#8217;s right York is an amazingly beautiful and historic place, we were there just yesterday soaking it all up, you should google the York Minster that is one beautiful building and it takes your breathe away in real life, it&#8217;s soooo big and was made way before we had machinery, it&#8217;s a mystery how it was made! As for my nips! (what a contrast) They are still leaking yes, not as much but probably cos I don&#8217;t wanna squeeze them too much as they as well as my boobs hurt now! So your gonna DTD every night now them, ooh good luck and have fun! Oh I forgot to say I liked your girls name choices, Eva obviously and Sophia is another one I like as well as Loretta which was my grandma&#8217;s middle name but Shane wouldn&#8217;t let me have that one 

Sweet, exciting news about the potential boy! We found out we were having a girl at 16 weeks with Eva I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s too early. You&#8217;ll really have to knuckle down and think of this boy&#8217;s name if it is! With a name like Ripp I guess just don&#8217;t choose Jack! Are you waiting until your 20 week scan to find out for sure?

Vegas, hope you had fun on your easter hunt! Sounds fun! Is it all outdoors? It&#8217;s absolutely freezing here still in this country, we just got back from a half an hour walk and I could hardly even type! Your dream sounds weird but it makes sense how you have interpreted it. I had a dream the other night that me and OH had swapped bodies! Other than that I have a really raunchy sex dream every single night, I think it&#8217;s a pg symptom for me. That or I have turned into a horn dog!

Angel, hope you&#8217;re okay x 

Afm, I have to wait until Tuesday for my blood tests results as they weren't ready on Thursday and now it&#8217;s the double bank holiday weekend! It&#8217;s a long wait but I&#8217;ll probably go again on Wednesday and get them checked again! So I can make sure they are rising like they should be like you say Meli! I&#8217;m having a few more symptoms now which is good, slight nausea at times, tirdness, sore boobs, sex dreams, constipation, backache nice! We went to York for the day yesterday then went and did our food shopping, I had my tea and then passed out at 7.30pm and didn&#8217;t get up again today until 9am! Today, we had a lovely lie in then a pork dinner for lunch and a walk, now just chilling out will maybe watch a film! Shane is away for work all next week, he leaves tomorrow so I&#8217;ll be home alone all week, I&#8217;m planning all of my meals already! FIL is slightly better, we went to see him the other day, the meeting was about whether he could come home or not and they want to keep him in for now. As he is having trouble swallowing and MIL won&#8217;t be able to manovere him on her own as he has lost a lot of strength. They are thinking of moving him to a closer hospital which would be good as MIL insists on going every day and relies on us (oh and his brother and sister) to take her and she&#8217;s 75 herself so it&#8217;s a big ask as the hospital is an hour and a quarters drive away from her house and we live a further hour away from that, not that we mind helping but she only gets to go for an hour! X x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I hope I have a real chance at the job, too, but I get the feeling that if it comes down to me and someone who can start right away (and doesn't need to give notice at a current job), she will choose them because the woman she's replacing is leaving next Friday, so with my two weeks notice, she would be out someone for that position for a few days.

Vegas, I don't mind my boobs at all, they're just super tiny, which is kind of annoying for finding a bra that fits! They're fitting into my bras now, yay! This bra used to fit, then my boobs slowly shrunk, but now they're back, woo hoo! 

Sweetmomma, I definitely don't think it's too early to tell if it's a boy!

Jasmine, lol @ you and your testing! I'll be honest, I've been tempted to test again to make sure the line is still nice and dark, especially after yesterday, but I'll get into that later in the post. And I know all about not wearing certain clothes because they show everything! I wore a sweater over a tank top to Blake's mom's yesterday to hide the very obvious bloat belly and boobs, and nearly sweat to death because it was super nice outside. Glad your FIL is doing better! 

So I had an interesting Easter. Started off well, then we were on our way to his mom's house, stopped at a gas station so I could pee, and there was blood. Not much, but it was bright red and there was a tiny little clot. I freaked out. I came back to the car and told him, he says, "No. Shut up." He told me if it was continuing into the night to call the midwife, then spent the rest of the ride trying to get my mind off of it. He showed me a list in his phone notes that he's been working on titled "Possible boys names," aww. FYI, one of them is West, so it'd be West Wolz. He says it sounds like a superhero name. His next argument for that name was making his middle name Oliver, so his initials would be WOW. I think he only tried swaying me with that because he knows I love the name Oliver, lol. Anyway, the bleeding stopped, I think it was just spotting, but it freaked me out. The midwife said if I have any more trouble to get ahold of her and we'll figure out a way for me to come in earlier.

The other thing that happened that made Easter very interesting was something Blake did at his mom's. His 9 year old brother got a dirt bike for Christmas. All the older brothers end up riding it, despite it being made for the size of a 9 year old. Well, Blake ended up wrecking. Smacked his head, scraped up his hip and his arm pretty bad, screwed up his leg. He's having a hard time moving it and can't walk without pain. He stayed home from work today and is going to the doctor / possibly hospital. I'm waiting to hear back from him on what's wrong with his leg, we know it isn't broken but he definitely did some sort of damage. :wacko:

So that was our Easter. I'm still tempted to ask the midwife if we could find a way I can come in early, but it's just out of my paranoia. If I ever win the lotto I'm getting my own portable ultrasound machine!

How was everyone else's Easter?


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

A BOY?!!? Awesome. Will keep my FX!

*Vegas,*

Yah, I think 4 dozen plastic eggs for just Charlotte is a little overboard lol! Thats ok, Im sure she will enjoy it. Its only once a year, right?

I think you interpreted your dream RIGHT ON! 

Oh, Im loving the saliva monitor! I started getting partial ferning on Saturday morning..Ive been using opks for the last 2 evenings and they are still negative.I will keep using the opks at night until I start getting some color, then will start testing 3x/day. I dont want to jinx myself, but based on my temps and prior month temps, I _think_ I may have a normal o, CD 14-15. Well see.

*Jasmine,*

I have some preseed left from the first month I used it. I have like 4 applicators left. I plan on using the preseed starting today and outfox the snoopy sniffer lol!

I looked up the York Minister, it is sooooo beautiful!! Omg!

The explanation about the rivalry between England and Wales makes sense, now that youve explained it. Thanks for the history lesson!

I like the name Loretta! Too bad Shane doesnt like it. It would be a great homage to your grandma.

I lold at your comment about Sweet not naming her boy Jack with the last name of Ripp.

YAY to more pg symptoms!!! :happydance:

Sorry to hear youll be alone for the next week..I hope it passes quickly! I know weve discussed both of us enjoying when the OH travels for a couple of days, but I have a feeling now that youre pg, youll miss him, more than enjoy his absence lol!

Dont worry about having to wait longer for the blood test results. You know they will be just perfect, its just a formality!!

I hope they do move FIL to a hospital closer to you, and soon. These situations are so difficult.* Please try not to stress out about it*.

*Stef,*

Your analysis of the potential job sounds about right, BUT, hopefully she will look at the bigger picture, bite the bullet, and wait for you to be available. She can get by for a few days without help!


Wowyour Easter sounded interesting!

First of all, Im sure the spotting was nothing, but I can imagine your concern!!

West Wolz would be an interesting name. Thats for sure!

Poor Blake. Please tell me he was wearing a helmet?!? It could have been much, much worse. I hope he just has a sprain and no fractures or breaks. FX FX!!

A portable ultrasound machine would be awesome, wouldnt it?? Ive already decided that when I get pg, I will buy a Doppler to hear the heartbeat. I hear they are not too terribly expensive, like less than $40 or so.

*AFM,*

My Easter was nice. It was raining at my house, and throughout the one hour drive to my mothers house. It was cloudy where she lives, but no rain, so the Easter egg hunt went on without a hitch! That worked out well, thankfully.

This year was DS turn to be with his mom on Easter, and his spring break is this week, so we have a little break from him for 1 week. I completely forgot what its like to BD without having to worry about someone else in the house! Its so liberating. I so wanted to call in sick and play hooky to stay home with DH (he works from home). I dragged myself out of bed and told myself that when I get pg, I will have many, many more days of wanting to call in sick, so I will just keep saving up my sick time. Not to mention it would look kind of weird to call out sick the day after a holiday lol!

We just met our new neighbors across the street, one house over. An older widower lives there, and I guess shes getting a little on in her years, so her daughter, the husband, and the 3 kids moved in with her (They actually lived 5 min away, so now they are just renting out their house). They have a son who is one year older than DS. Hes a freshman in high school. These kids are so friendly and polite, I love it! Im so excited for DS to meet him. I hope they become good friends and hang out together, seeing as they live so close by. Plus, it will be awesome for him to have a friendly upperclassman face in high school!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I know she can get by for a few days! She told me about vacation and sick time and mentioned it'd be ok to take vacation time, it would suck for her but she'd get by, lol. 

I'm so tempted to call the midwife and try to get in earlier, but I know it'll only ease my mind temporarily and I'll want to keep my other appt anyway, so I'm TRYING to stick it out.

And nope, Blake wasn't wearing a helmet! It was a lesson for the young ones. I just texted him and he's at the dr. right now so when I found out anything, I'll post it.

I actually got a doppler last pg, the AngelSounds. Wasn't able to use it so I can't tell you if it's good, but I've seen good reviews. I got mine for $30, I think from eBay. 

Glad your new neighbors are nice, and yes! Save up those sick days! If I had paid sick days I wouldn't be here right now, lol. Feeling miserable! Oh, paid sick days - the job I interviewed for has them, yay! I hope I get it, but my hopes aren't too high because I don't have a positive feeling about it... no negative feeling either, just neutral.


----------



## StefNJunk

Just got a call from Blake. Doctor gave him 4 prescriptions, thinks he has a hairline fracture so he's sending him for an X-ray. We'll know if that's the case this afternoon, he might just wait until I get home to take him so he can just go home from the doctor and take his pain meds and rest.


----------



## StefNJunk

So my friend totally knows I'm pg! We talk on AIM every day, this is what just happened:

ME: I'm so ready to go home. I feel like poo
HER: Aww. I'm sorry. What's wrong?
ME: felt sick on and off for about a week, kind of feel like I have a fever
HER: Wow, you need some rest. When was your last period? lol Are we sure there's no bun?
ME: lol I think I caught something from Kim at work, she's been sick for awhile. The woman I interviewed with on Friday was sick too
HER: ah ok, makes sense, just checking. lol

Totally avoided the question! She definitely knows... lol.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Hey, maybe the fact that you have a neutral feeling about the job is a good sign?!

BTW, do you have a portfolio of some type that you provide the interviewer when you go for your interviews (besides a resume)? 

Keep being positive and just hold out and stick to your plans to get the scan done closer to mother&#8217;s day, like you planned. You have some more patience left in you, right?

Blake is so lucky he didn&#8217;t have more serious damage, esp on his head! I hope he gets some rest and heals quickly. At least with a hairline fracture, there shouldn&#8217;t be a need for surgery.

You&#8217;ll have to let us know how the AngelSounds works, and if you recommend it, once you start using it!

Not sure if your friend knows your're pg...it sounds to me like you totally played it off really well. Good job!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: So sorry to hear about the bleeding. Even though they say bleeding in the first trimester is pretty common it would still freak me out too. I'm guessing it has stopped by now. I'll say some prayers for you. I'll also say a prayer for Blake's leg. Men! Do they ever grow up? Hopefully now he will be more careful. Tell him dad's have to set a good example. Hope you get that job. 

Meli: Glad to hear that you had a nice Easter. I'm sure your ds will be very happy to have a boy his age in the neighborhood. It will be good that you and your dh can keep an eye on them too as those teenage years can be trying (that's the part of parenting I fear most). Remember, you don't need to fill up the whole syringe full of pre-seed. Just a little bit will do, you don't want to drown the swimmers, just give them a nice channel to swim. 

AFM: I forgot my phone at home today. I felt slightly panicked all day without it. Just went to a going away party for my neighbors across the street. A couple our age is moving in and they are expecting their first child in August. Tomorrow they find out the gender. Sure makes me broody. Easter went well. Charlotte found all 48 eggs. I have gained four pounds since Thursday. It is time for me to put down the fork!


----------



## angel2010

I am glad everyone had a great Easter. Mine was alright. I enjoyed seeing my brother. I am so proud of him and actually cried twice during the ceremony. My brother and I have always been very close and dh says I think my brother can do no wrong. He did do wrong though. His unit passed around a tummy bug and he gave it to Carter and my mom. Carter puked twice last night. I felt so bad for him. He thought I was going to get mad because he made a mess on the carpet. I attempted to let him sleep in the bed with me. He fell asleep right away because he didn't feel good, but then he was ALL over the place, I had to have Jeff put him back in his bed. He was fine all night and was fine all day so I guess it has already passed. 
So anyway, when my parents got to my house to pick us up I sent Carter outside in his shirt. My mom noticed right away and I guess mom and dad had some whispering outside. Mom came in and asked if it was for real. I said yes and she gave me an obligatory hug. My dad walked right past me and didn't say anything. I am not surprised about their reactions. That is how they are. 

Vegas, your dream interpretation sounds right to me. I am sure you will find how well you work very soon!

Sweetmomma, I don't think 16 weeks is too early at all!

Jasmine, glad I could help with the name situation. I love the name Ophelia. It would be very unusual here too. If we didn't have a name picked out, I think it would be a top choice. I have lots of sex dreams too and between 5-6.5 weeks I was in the mood a ton! I hope your fil gets moved and I hope you can get a scan!! Did you post your first test result or did I miss that? 

Meli, FX for a cd 14-15 o date! Awesome news about your neighbors. I am glad the hunt went well for your family. Good luck on the daily BDing!!

Stef, I am so sorry to hear about Blake! Hope his leg isn't fractured! I am also sorry to hear about that bleeding episode. I know how scary it is! I am sure it was a one off though!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Yes, I totally agree. My plan is to make our house the cool hang out house so that we can keep an eye on them. I can imagine that the neighbors are kind of cramped in their 4 bedroom house, and this boy is the oldest of the 3 kids, so I picture him wanting somewhere to hang out to get away from the madhouse that may be his new reality! FX~

Thanks for the preseed tip. DH jumped on me before I got the chance to insert the preseed, and I didnt want to lose the momentum (or have him comment that Ive turned this so scientific-he made that comment once last cycle so Im totally aware of it now) so, we didnt get a chance to use it last night. I will def use it tonight. I wonder how early I can insert it? I need to re-read the instructions when I get home.

I can just imagine the slightly panicked feeling you felt without your phone. Thats happened to me a couple of times, but luckily realized it before I was more than a couple of blocks away. I just turned back to pick it up. Since I commute, and sometimes there are issues with the train, I need to stay in contact with DH to let him knows if something comes up. My luck, the day I dont have a phone, is the day that I would need it! Im sure you know how that goes

When is the new couple moving in? FX you will be pg by then and maybe that will make you a little less broody.

48 eggs??!! Go Charlotte!!! I bet she was in heaven. 

4lbs is nothing! Dont worry about it, you can lose that really quick if you really wanted to.

*Angel,*

Poor Carter with his tummy bugat least it seemed to have passed pretty quickly.Thank God you didnt catch it! Can you imagine? <shudders>

Where will your brother be stationed? Which is he in (army, navy, coast guard, etc)?

Wowif I had the same reaction from my parents, it would hurt my feelings. I hope your feelings werent hurt. Im sure your parents will come around!!! :hugs:


*AFM,*

Today is CD13 and I had my first positive opk last night. It was also positive this morning. I will prob o sometime between tomorrow and Thursday. Im loving the saliva tester!! It started giving me partial ferning on Saturday morning--thats 3 days notice before the opks started getting any color at all. My opks went from completely negative yesterday morning, to a positive last night. No in betweenThe partial ferning is why I kicked the BD up a notch and weve BD everyday since then. 

So, if I o as scheduled, then I will definitely count myself as one of the lucky few whose cycle/o wasnt pushed out by the soy. Unless, that means that the soy didnt work for me?? Oh well, I guess well see soon enough. Ill use the soy for 2 more cycles, and will up the dosage a bit, if this cycle results in a bfn.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, My feeling were hurt, by I am used to that with my parents. After this weekend, I told Jeff that I don't want them watching Carter for a while. I am so sick of them! I have a hang up with what Carter eats. He has never had candy or chocolate. Well my mom just HAD to give him the nuts and raisins out of her trail mix and she accidentally left 2 m&ms in there. I was so upset. I didn't want him to eat candy number one, second- I at least wanted to see his face on the first taste and I didn't because he was in his car seat rear facing! Also, I have told them that I am not okay with them spanking Carter. I have given him the occasional bottom tap, but it isn't something we do often and something I would rather not do. While we were in the hotel room, he was messing with the tv cabinet. We asked him to stop and he wasn't listening (has been very defiant). Well she got up and popped his bottom!!!!! I about shit my pants and said "I told you not to spank him and we are sitting right here! If we thought he needed a spanking we would have done it!". I couldn't believe she did that!!! And she did it so easily that it makes me wonder how often she has done that. Okay I need to take a breather from talking about this, I am getting mad all over!!!!

I think you can put the preseed in 15 minutes ahead of time. I am glad you like the saliva tests so much! A three day notice is amazing!!!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Im sorry your feelings were hurt :hug: ! I dont see why they wouldnt be happy for you. Its not like you guys go to them to bail you out of sh*t, right? Jeff is very close to graduating with his mbatheyre acting like you guys are just out of high school or something!

Sorry your parents pissed you off. What you described your mom did would piss me off too!! :growlmad: Parents bring a lot of stuff into this raising kids business, dont they? Many times good, but with the good comes the bad

Anyways, Ill stop mentioning that. I dont want you to revisit the whole episode again!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: sorry your parents are being all around jerks. You are a grown-up and are entitled to do whatever you want without asking them first. Sometimes it is hard for parents to let go and old habits (like spanking or giving a child what you consider to be a treat) die hard. 

Meli: the "cool house" made me laugh. I suppose there is something to having to cool house, but it will mean feeding and cleaning up after a lot of teenage boys, so be careful what you wish! Hooray on the positive opk and the heads up from ferning. I may have to look into it. Glad dh was happy to play along last night. Make sure you get him again tonight!

I'm having a crap day. I rear ended a car on my way to work this morning. No damage other than the world's smallest scratch, but I'm sure he'll sue me for some bs back pain (hopefully not, but I have little faith in the common decency of other people). A cop was running a red so we all had to slam on our brakes and my car just didn't stop fast enough. Luckily we have good insurance, but if he files a claim it'll ruin my perfect record. At least no one was visibly hurt.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

You make a good point about the negatives of being the cool house lol! I think I can handle it for 2 teens, but youre right, if it really becomes a cool house there may be more than 2 teens hanging out!

Omg I am so sorry you rear-ended someone!! Its salt to the wound when it wasnt even your fault because of the police car running a red light. I HOPE this man has some common decency and just lets it go, but like you, I would totally be nervous, and worried that he will be an ass and sue you because the insurance companies will pay him a couple thousand just to go away. I hope you took pictures of the practically non-existent damage.


----------



## angel2010

Oh man Vegas, I am so sorry!! Damage or not, it is still scary when it happens. In all my car accidents I black out, even if for just a couple of seconds. I can never remember the actually impact, it has happened three times to me. Only once when I was driving and it wasn't my fault, someone rear ended me.

Yes, we will be taking a break from my parents. We do have to see them this weekend, because I already promised we would come for a late Easter dinner but then I need a few weeks for a break. Then they will helping us move. And Meli, the only real time we asked for help was when we moved here from Memphis. We lived in their basement for 8 months. We paid rent to them, bought over half the groceries and helped around the house and yard. They feel we should not have another child because there are times when money does get tight for us. We are not poor by any means, but sometimes I say "we can't afford that right now" even with small things like eating out or when shopping at Walmart. When I say it, it isn't that I only have $5 in my bank, it is because it is unnecessary and it will take away form something else in the budget. I believe that even if we had less money, we would find a way, because that is what people do. Love is all that matters and we have plenty of that. My child doesn't want for anything and I would even call him spoiled. We take family vacations every year so that he will always have good memories and we always take to jump houses, and parks and stuff. OMG!!! I am getting mad again and need to stop. While I finish ranting about my parents, I forgot to say that she also said in the car on the ride "Carter has been about a month behind on all his milestones". How offensive!!!!! I am a member of a mommy group and I KNOW he sat up, rolled, crawled and walked right at average time. He speaks and understands way better that most of the kids his age in the group. The only thing he was delayed in, was getting teeth and that wasn't in his control! Okay, must step away....


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Sounds like a little parent break will do you lots of good! Maybe theyll straighten up in the absence! Im sure they mean well and dont realize how it sounds to you. I would be annoyed also.

So last night, DHs daughter (my stepdaughter) asked him for a favor. First off, let me just say she is a huge Michael Jackson fan (shes only 20, so I think thats kind of weird, but cute, but anywho!). Shes a sophomore in college (studying pre-med) and asked if we would accompany/take her and her college roommate to Las Vegas to see the new Cirque de Soleil Michael Jackson show (which opens May 23). He asked if I wanted to go. I said Sure, but we need to go for at least 3 days to make it worth it. He checked with her availability, and she said she was available the weekend of May 24, and in middle of July. Im like, May 24 weekend is a HORRIBLE choice. First, its the Memorial Day weekend, so you know Vegas will be so CROWDED for everything! Not just the drive there, but the restaurants will be crowded, so will walking on the stripand I/we HATE crowds! Not to mention, the hotel rooms will be very expensive, blah blah blah. I finally told him Do what you want. I dont care-its your money anyways. Im just along for the ride. I did say  I dont care if they have to play hooky from school for ONE day (Fri May 24). I AM NOT driving to las vegas on the Friday of a holiday weekend. Nor am I driving back home any later than the crack of dawn on Sunday morning (to avoid the traffic). I dont care if we leave late Thursday night and were on the road at 10pm! Its better than Friday! Well, he ended up making reservations at Mandalay Bay-- 2 rooms (were getting the girls their own room) and the total is $1,400! And thats not including the daily resort fees and taxes! Im like, youre crazy. I am SO not looking forward to that trip. I hate crowds and Im so impatient!! I wish I could change my mind and say I dont want to go, you go ahead without me, but he would not be happy. So, I guess were going to Vegas next month!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I don't have a portfolio, but I'm not really applying to jobs that need to see my web work (except the work from home jobs, which I do send examples to when they want). 

Patience? What's that? Lol. Oh I'm still waiting until just before Mother's Day for the high quality scan, for sure. I'm super excited about it!

It turns out Blake didn't fracture his leg, no breaks at all. The doctor just wants him to wait a few days now to see if the pain decreases, and if not, he'll be getting an MRI. 

And I can pretty much guarantee this particular friend knows! She's the type to know things well before you tell her, like my mom. I'm pretty sure that's why she even mentioned it, to see if I'd say anything. But she also knows when to stop pestering, unlike my mom! Surprised my mom hasn't said anything yet... *knock on wood*

Yay for the positive OPK! Do you know if you've o'd yet?

And I'm sure you'll have fun in Vegas anyway, even though it will be busy!

vegas, yeah I was freaked out by the bleeding. It wasn't much and it didn't last long, but it was bright red. Just hoping it was nothing, and considering there hasn't been any more and no weird cramping, I'm sure it was. 

Nope, I don't think men ever do grow up! We were watching a show, I can't remember what show, and a wife said to her husband, "Repeat after me - 'I am too important to do dumb and dangerous things.'" I laughed and looked at Blake, lol.

That sucks about rear ending someone. I hope the guy isn't a jerk about it since there was almost no damage!

angel, I'm sorry your parents have a stick up their butts! That's all I'll say about that because I don't want you getting upset again!

Poor Carter with the stomach bug! I think I caught the same one. I was up all night Monday night into Tuesday throwing up. Stayed home yesterday and did nothing but sleep and watch TV. Throwing up stopped but... TMI... other bathroom activities didn't. Today I'm home again feeling seriously drained, but no more puking, so that's good. Apparently Blake's brother and 1 and 4 year old nieces caught it, too.

AFM, yep, stomach bug here. At first I thought the throwing up might be morning sickness until I talked to Blake's mom and found out his brother and nieces were throwing up, too. Damn, I was actually excited for ms, lol.

So I'm pretty sure I have bv, again. This is ridiculous. My vagina hates me, seriously. Because of it, I'm going to the midwife tomorrow instead of the 19th. So I'll be having an u/s tomorrow on her portable (was really hoping for 9 weeks because last pg the baby stopped growing around 8... now it's a thing in my head... I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow). At least I'll get to see that the spotting was nothing and have that reassurance. Then the next time I'd see her would be 11 weeks, probably, then the high quality scan at 12. 

I'm feeling very discouraged. Hopefully tomorrow with the midwife changes the way this week has been going because it's just sucked. First, the spotting and Blake hurting himself. Monday I felt crappy, think it was this bug starting. Monday night into Tuesday and all day Tuesday - sick. Got an email from the woman I interviewed with yesterday also telling me I didn't get the job. 

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: glad to hear you will be taking a breather from your family after this weekend. 

Meli: the drive between LA and Vegas is always bad and even worse during a holiday weekend. On the other hand, Mandalay Bay is great. I've always liked that property. You'll have fun, regardless. So how are your opk's looking today? Pretty sure if you conceive today you would have a Christmas day due date. How awesome a Christmas present would that be!

Afm: I became an aunt again today. Pretty sure the baby is 3-4 weeks early as we were five or six weeks apart (I should be 31 weeks now). Anyway, baby Leo weighed in at 5lbs so he is a little guy. Hope he gets big quickly as he had three older siblings to deal with. I'm waiting on AF. Today I'm 10dpo and hoping I will make it to 12dpo before I start. I'm going to be at a conference for the next two days so I'm sure with my luck it'll start there.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: just saw your post. Sorry about the bv. My body hates me too as I have a yeast infection (damn antibiotics!). I think it's great you are getting an early scan. Enjoy seeing your little bean! Sucks about the job, but you'll find something. As much as you hate the drive, at least you do have a job.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I asked about a portfolio because when I was interviewing for jobs years ago, I had a portfolio/nice folder. It contained my resume, along with letters of recommendation from a couple of college professors, and a previous employer. In my cover letter, I quoted from old performance reviews. It really set me apart from other candidates, and I actually received more than a few compliments about it from the interviewers. I interviewed for a job with the Mayor of LAs office, to work directly with him in an administrative coordinator role, and his Chief of Staff was very impressed with it. I didnt accept that job offer, I had a competing offer from my current job so I ended up where Im at, but Im SO GLAD I didnt accept the job with the mayor!! 

Maybe youre already doing this, but, just in case youre not, just a suggestion for you to consider. AND, even if youre not applying for a social media job, per se, I would still include examples of your work. I think this would really set you apart from the crowd. Even if it may feel corny and cheesy, I think the interviewers will appreciate it. Its kind of like when you were in school and turned in assignments in class. I would always include the assignment in a nice folder, etc etc. Its all about the presentation, and sometimes that can give you the edge over all the other contenders! Im sure you KWIM. Anyways, just a thought.

Thats awesome that so far, Blake's diagnosis doesn't include breaks or fractures! FX it stays that way and no need for an MRI!. 

Ouch, that stomach bug sounds nasty. Im glad youre starting to feel better from that, but hate to hear that you have bv again!! But, YAY to the u/s tomorrow!!!

vegas makes a good point-yes, you hate the long drive to work, as you rightly should. But, at least you have a job, right? How discouraged/stressed would you be if you didnt have a job right now?! Youll get a new job when its a perfect fit for you. Having a job right now gives you some leverage when you look at new jobs, meaning, youre not desperate to just accept any job offer. Youll accept an offer when its the right fit. And, the weather should be getting better soon, so it will be safer to make the long drive. I know its hard, but dont give up. Be patient and keep trying! Again, I know, easy for me to say, but hard to do...

*Vegas,*

I knowI HATE the drive to Vegas, and have always said that I will NEVER go during a holiday weekend. But here we are. The following is something that I will have to work on NOT saying the whole weekend: I TOLD YOU SO. :growlmad:

Weve never stayed at Mandalay Bay, the last time we went to vegas was Dec 2011, and we stayed at the Palazzo for the first time. Loved it! 

Oooo, I didnt know that if I conceive this month, Ill have a xmas baby. I had a feeling of that, but wasnt completely sure. Just checked right now and based on LMP, EDD would be 12/26/13. That WOULD be totally awesome!!! I dont even dare hope lol! I guess I will wait to see how strong, or not, my o is this month. So far, not really seeing any real difference, but I am still hopeful.

Ohhh, a new nephew!! How cute!! 5 lbs is tinyhopefully hell start chunking up soon lol!

DHs co-worker became a dad for the first time on Sunday. Had a little boy, 8 lbs and something ozI was like The Easter bunny made a special delivery! I also shared with him Jasmines comment about me hatching an Easter egg lol! He got a good laugh from that one.

FX that AF stays away for a couple more days!! Where is your conference? Do you have to travel?

*Jasmine! *

Im sure youre doing well but just wanted to say hola!

*AFM, *

My opk was negative with FMU today (but was still positive last night), so I think I will o today or tomorrow. I guess Ill know once I see tomorrows and Fridays temps. I want a break of at least one day from BDing lol!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you can do it! Keep up the boinking you're almost there! I used to work for the Venetian/Palazzo when I lived in Vegas. I had a ton of fun working there, the property is so pretty. 

Stef: Meli makes a good point. Since I'm a designer I have a portfolio. I also had to do a PowerPoint presentation for my current job and was told I got it because they liked mine best. I hated having to do yet another graphic presentation (since I had the portfolio), but it did pay off. Also, sorry about the tummy bug. Forgot to mention ghat above.

Jasmine/Sweetmomma: we miss you!

Ok, so I'm already bloated and cramping, AF needs to hold off just a little while longer. I upped my b6 too 100mg and I had high hopes it would add a day or so.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, congrats on becoming an aunt again!! FX for two more days adding to your lp!

Stef, sorry about the bv and the stomach bug, but great news about Blake's leg!

Meli, I went to Vegas when I was 16, so I couldn't do anything. I would love to go back, but when I am not pregnant or trying so I can drink and have a really good time. Those are some great tips about your portfolio, I passed them along to Jeff. Hope they work for him to get that six figure job after he graduates.....:haha:


----------



## angel2010

I had to share this little girl outfit I found on pinterest. I am in love, but $50! If it were $15, I would buy it just in case and give it away if I didn't get a girl.

https://www.darlingclementineshop.com/Go-Gently-Baby/Go-Gently-Baby-Bubble?limit=100


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, sorry about the yeast infection! Those suck too. I'll probably get one in the next week if I get prescribed antibiotics today, bleh! Antibiotics always give them to me. Has AF come yet? Hope it stays away for a bit longer! Congrats on becoming on aunt again!

Meli, ahh ok. That portfolio idea does sound like a good one! Blake told me his leg is feeling worse today, unfortunately. Hopefully it does start feeling better. Today I'm feeling pretty crappy. Haven't been able to eat much, scared of eating! Being hungry makes me nauseous, which makes me not want to eat, eating certain things makes me nauseous. Ugh! FX for a BFP this cycle!

angel, we're hoping it's good news about his leg, but so far, it isn't getting any better. He really isn't taking it easy on it, though.

AFM, still feeling crappy. Had to come into work today, though. Unpaid sick days SUCK. On the plus side... u/s today in less than 4 hours! FX!!! I can't wait to get out of here and get over there. And then go home and do nothing because I feel like death warmed over. Come onnnnn weekend!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Yah, LV is cool. There are so many more family friendly things to do nowadays. When our parents took us as kids, the only hotel kids were allowed to stay in was Circus Circus. If you ever get a chance to go to LV, make sure that you dont go on a holiday weekend! And you can take Carter with you, but take a babysitter too, so you and Jeff can check out the nightlife!

FX Jeff gets that 6 figure job this summer! 

That little girl outfit is so cute, but expensive. I dont think I would spend $50 for it--but thats just me! It is expensive being green, isnt it?

*Vegas,*

I hope the stupid witch hasn't come yet and your LP has lengthened.

Check out this link. It lists 24 signs you went to Catholic School. I thought youd get a kick out of it like I did.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/signs-you-went-to-catholic-school-6ygq


*Stef,*

So excited for your U/S!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I hope you (and Blake!) start feeling better soon. It's bad enough to feel like crap, but then to have to be at work BLOWS! :hugs:

*AFM, *

I am pretty sure that I od on Tuesday (although FF hasnt yet confirmed it), making me 2dpo today. I have to say that thus far, I havent really felt any real difference in having taken the soy. I havent gotten any out of the ordinary ovarian twinges or anything. The only thing different I can see so far is that the day that I od, I had a heavy uterine feeling, which I normally dont get. I also had a weird stomach that day--you know, bloating and *ahem*gastric issues? I hope that was due to an overload of hormones/eggs popping lol! I am still staying positive, if I caught the egg, EDD is 12/24! That would be so awesome. Anyways, trying to stay positive until at least 11dpo, and well see what my temps do then.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Omg, I&#8217;m so sorry for the lack of posting yet again, I can&#8217;t even explain to you how tired I feel, it&#8217;s so much harder this time around with Eva to look after, she&#8217;s so full on and OH has been away so I&#8217;ve literally been non stop, when I do finally stop I eat loads of food and go straight to bed! What a barrel of laughs I&#8217;ve become! 

Stef, I&#8217;m sorry to hear that you had a bleed that must have been awfully scary for you, I&#8217;m sure it was nothing to worry about and you have your scan real soon so that will put your mind at rest! Stef, I have an angelsounds Doppler too, I&#8217;m a bit scared ti use it this time though as last time I obviously couldn&#8217;t find a heartbeat and now I know why, but it worried me, I should have acted on it I guess but it leaves sad memories for me as that&#8217;s the only time I ever used one and I tried SO hard, I put all the gel on and sat there every night for like an hour, I said to my friends I&#8217;m so worried about it but I didn&#8217;t do anything about it! Anyway, your experience will be different to this but that&#8217;s just why I probably won&#8217;t be using mine again. Hope Blake gets well soon and you too with the stomach bug, and the BV, nightmare! Sorry you didn&#8217;t get that job and are feeling discouraged the only way is up now, hang on in there if you can!

Meli, I have missed OH but he came back today which is good, well it would be if he didn&#8217;t still have so much work to do! He hasn&#8217;t stopped and I have still had to do nearly everything on my own while he finishes off, grrrrr! Meli, I&#8217;m so impressed with your BD schedule this month, WHOOAAAA! Well done! I'll be annoyed if you're Easter egg doesn't hatch this month, I'll literally fall out with your ovaries, I mean it! Funny that you told someone about that too, hehe! 

Vegas, thanks for missing me, I&#8217;m useless on here lately! I keep reading all of the posts but have no energy to reply! I&#8217;m not complaining of course but it does make things tricky! My house is like a tip! I&#8217;m so glad Charlotte had a good easter! Eva did too! Sorry about your car, did anything come of it? I clipped my windscreen yesterday and knocked it right off! Congrats on being an Aunty too! My nephew Archie was also born last week, he was 8 pounds exactly! 

Angel, oh gosh sorry you sound like you&#8217;ve been having a rough time what with the sickness bug and your parents, I don&#8217;t wanna get you started again so that&#8217;s all I&#8217;ll say too! Hey, glad I&#8217;m not the only one having all of these raunchy dreams! Are yours very vivid? Mine are, it&#8217;s very weird! Luckily I never get a chance to have much REM sleep, so I can&#8217;t remember a lot of them but there is at least one every night! We DTD when I first got pg and omg it was AMAZING, pg sex is the best, OH was really squeamish last time but he seems to have gotten over that now which is FAB, although we have only done it twice both times have been great!

AFM, I FINALLY got my blood results back! Turns out they went to my old doctors by accident, someone finally did there job properly on reception and dug a little deeper to figure out why 8 days later and about 50 phonecalls from me they still weren&#8217;t back! Anyway, I digress, the HCG was 5350 that was at 5 weeks 2 days and they&#8217;re not sure what happened to the prosgesterone result so I have to do them again! I&#8217;m having lots more symptoms now at least, and I&#8217;m absolutely STARVING all of the time, from what research I've done that HCG is okay, does anyone else know?! X x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmine,

woohoo to the ms symptoms!!:thumbup:

regarding your ? if yout HCG numbers were good, I have no idea..sorry :nope:
BUT I'm sure they are, or else you would have been told something! So no dr. google for you, my dear! Don't do it !! :nope::nope:

I'm glad DH is back to help you with Eva. Get some rest!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm not even sure how you've had time to be on BnB with all the :sex: you've been having. Totally lol'd at the Catholic school thing. All true. There is another on I saw that was about going to an all girls school and it was also accurate. Did you go to an all girls school? I can't remember. 

Jasmine: So glad to see you on here. Glad DH is back, it's hard being a single parent! I'm flying solo tonight as my dh is out of town. There is nothing wrong with being tired, eating and then going to bed. Sounds ideal to me! I can't believe they lost your blood tests and that you have to do one of them again. Boo! Hopefully they will be more careful this time. 

Stef: How did your doctor's appointment go? 

Angel: That is a cute outfit, but the price, yikes! Look on Etsy and see if you can find something similar for a better price. Of course you might want to wait until you find out if you're having a girl before you start buying clothes :haha:

Nothing to report here. The conference was a bit boring and I have another day of it tomorrow. Still it's better than being at work.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hope your us went okay Stef x


----------



## StefNJunk

U/s went well. She saw h/b at about 130 (had to count since the portable machine has no sound). Got prescribed Metro for bv. 

She spent a good ten minutes just staring at the ultrasound. Said, "Has anyone ever mentioned to you the possibility of a septum in your uterus?" I said, "No, would that be a problem?" and she says, "No, I'm just looking to make sure this isn't another sac I'm seeing." And then she spent another while looking at the sac she did see to make sure there wasn't two babies in there... I drank a lot of water before coming in but apparently it hadn't all made it to my bladder and combined with the old machine the pic was grainy. She said she'd be surprised if there were two after staring at it forever, but adding that and the fact that I had a feeling had me wondering big time.

4 hours later I started bleeding. Texted midwife, told her I was spotting. Right after I texted I felt something and ran to the bathroom, gush of blood. Freaked out. It happened on and off until it started slowing down about an hour and a half later. There was also a pain in my lower left side... would have been worried about an ectopic but she would have seen that in the u/s, so I don't know what that was about. Midwife called in progesterone shots in case, so we ran to pick those up at 10 last night. Think Blake got a kick out of shooting me in the butt :dohh: This morning it was dark brown blood, figured it was old and leftover, but I just got to work and there's some new blood again. I'm scared :confused:

I really wanted to come on with nothing but good news, but I just don't know. What's odd is I still feel like something good is going on in there, but the bleed was bad enough where it has me scared... possibility my feeling of twins was right and we just lost one? Idk... I have another appt in 2 weeks but I don't know how to wait that long :(

Sorry for lack of proper responses yet, I just needed to get that all out, only have Blake to talk to in person since no one else knows yet.


----------



## Middysquidge

Stef, im so sorry that sounds horrible, I'm not surprised you're scared but you have a good instinct and that's not to be overlooked, for some reason I have been worrying about you all day since 6am, as you hadn't updated us on the ultrasound straightaway I hoped it wasn't bad news, the good thing is you have seen a lovely strong heartbeat just 4 hours prior. The twins theory could be a possibility given all you said. Is there anyway you can get another scan or blood work done, have you told the midwife? Massive hugs sweetie, it doesn't mean the worst x


----------



## Middysquidge

Sorry you said the midwife already got you some progesterone shots, can they not see you sooner? X


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: big hugs to you. I'm so happy you got to see a hb yesterday, but I'm so sorry about the bleed. I know lots if people who've bleed in their first tri and everything has been fine. If you can find someone who can give you a better quality scan I think I'd go for it asap just for a second opinion and clarification. Was the us transvaginal? Maybe they just irritated your cervix. Again, big hugs.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, I'm not sure if she'd want to see me sooner, I haven't talked to her yet today about the new bleeding, but I was talking with her last night (she also talked Blake through the shot). I'm not sure going in to see her earlier with all that's already been done will do anything but either ease my mind just a little or let me know something negative earlier. I want the peace of mind, but I don't think it would last me long, you know what I mean? I'd be worried again very quickly, especially if this bleeding / spotting continues. 

vegas, I'm thinking about the higher quality scan, but I'm not sure what I should do. I want the peace of mind, but like I said above, it won't last me long even if I see everything is ok. I'll be worried again quickly! I'm debating if I should wait until my next appt or if I should get a private hq scan soon... either way it's not going to change the outcome, it will just let me know what's going on one way or the other. The u/s wasn't transvaginal. 

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

If this was a twin I would think they could see that and at this point tv is way clearer than a traditional us. Perhaps they won't be able to provide you with any more insight, but I'd want to know. Of course I am a highly paranoid person so that's just how I would handle it, do whatever your guy tells you needs to be done.


----------



## Middysquidge

I understand what you're saying hun, it's a tough call but I think I'd opt for the higher quality scan too, good luck with the decision and hope the bleeding stops, i think if something was wrong with bean the heartbeart wouldnt have been as strong, i think thats a good sign x x


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, my gut is telling me there's still a heart beating in there, which makes it weird for me to try and decide what to do at this point because if I truly feel everything is ok, I shouldn't need to see it, yet I'm super paranoid, too, so I really WANT to see it. I can't do it today, anyway, because the private scan office closes right around the time I get home (and before Blake gets home, and I want him to go if I go), so I have at least tonight to think about it.

Jasmine, I would think that, too, about the h/b being strong, except that makes me think of last time, when we saw and heard the h/b at 156 and then the baby stopped growing 2-3 days later.

I think I'm going to think about it, at least for tonight. Just FX that the bleeding stops today. It's not heavy now, it's definitely back to "spotting," so hopefully that's a good sign. Part of me wants the scan just to see if there WAS a twin in there, I know if I wait very long they might not be able to tell, and how she was staring at the screen yesterday, an hq scan might see something she was having a hard time seeing.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, FX your gassiness and heaviness were signs of a stronger o. 

Stef, hopefully Blake will take it easier and his leg can heal up fine! I am very sorry about your bleeding as well all know how scary it is. It is a great sign that you saw the heartbeat and 130 is a good one! Your theory of a twin could be. I think if it were me, I would want another one to verify what is going on. I can&#8217;t stand not knowing and it would consume me with worry. But of course it won&#8217;t change nature&#8217;s plans so if you are still feeling positive, I say go with it. I think our instincts are a lot more reliable than we give them credit for.

Jasmine, yes- my dreams were pretty raunchy. Some were with people I didn&#8217;t know, like I couldn&#8217;t see their faces. Then there were others with Jeff and in the ones with Jeff, we were never actually able to finish the deed and I would get so frustrated with my &#8220;need&#8221;. I would always wake up horribly unsatisfied! Don&#8217;t worry about not posting a bunch, I feel like for a good month I only posted every four days or so because like you I couldn&#8217;t find the energy to reply. Also, based on the chart I use, your hcg is perfect!

Vegas, did you get af yet? You are 12 dpo today if not, right?

Not much going on here. I ended up with the stupid tummy bug around 3:30am Thursday morning and practically slept all day yesterday. I feel tons better, but Charlie (the boy I babysit) started throwing up last night so I don&#8217;t have him today. And while I love a day off, I sure don&#8217;t want a 2yo to feel as bad as I did. I tend to get a tummy bug once a year, so hopefully I done this year! No more news on the house stuff either. I have been continuing to look for houses online just in case. I told Jeff if we don&#8217;t find a house we like by Monday, that I won&#8217;t be looking anymore and we will go with our apartment decision and run with it. Now we will need to start packing stuff up. We have to get a storage unit because it won&#8217;t have the space or garage that we have now. Oh yeah, and I am 11 weeks today!!! The size of a 2 inch lime! 2 more weeks and we will announce to the rest of the world.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I dont know what to say, except that I agree with Jasmine and vegas and Angel. My mom is one of those women who bled throughout her last pregnancy and my brother was born happy and healthy! And Angel makes a good point-our instincts are a lot more reliable than we give them credit for. 

Keep thinking positive, as youve been. Keep the faith. Everything will work out fine. This is just a bump in the road. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Yes, HS was all girls, elementary school was co-ed. No, I hadnt seen that all girl school list, but just found it and omg! It is so true! We had a summer and winter uniform. I swear the first picture was my elementary school skirt and I recognize the print of the second picture! And the comment about the hallways being lined with old pix-that was totally us! The HS I went to has been around for like, forever. As a matter of fact, when I graduated, I was part of the centennial graduating class! And #22, that was totally us also. We didnt wear graduation gowns, we had to wear the same white formal dresses that we had to vote on (we looked like we were getting married!). AND we had to hold yellow roses! Thats funny, I truly thought we were the only school with this tradition!!

I personally hate conferences, but youre right, it IS better than being at work!

*Angel,*

You say not much going on there, but a stupid tummy bug sounds like a lot to me! Like you needed this, right?

A LIME, huh? Awesome! :happydance::happydance:

AFM,

Looks like FF will confirm o day as Wednesday, once I enter tomorrows temps. I am WIPED OUT from DTD. I never used to be this way (kinda dreading BD) but once Im on a mission (to get pg) I guess its hard for me to step back and be the way I was beforeDTD for pleasure lol!


----------



## angel2010

With doing it 15 times last cycle, I sure know what you mean Melissa!!

edit- is it okay if I call you that?


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

You said you're starving all the time. Had any more fish and chippies lately? I can live vicariously through you! :haha:


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> With doing it 15 times last cycle, I sure know what you mean Melissa!!
> 
> edit- is it okay if I call you that?

Of course you can! Some people call me Meli, others Melissa. I have no preference!

And DTD 15 times last cycle? Now, THAT'S impressive!


----------



## vegasbaby

Hey, isn't this one of our former ladies? Look at the third comment down: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1802389-december-2013-rainbow-babies.html


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm glad I'm not alone in the weirdness that was the experience of going to an all-girls school. We did wear a cap and gown (white) to graduation, but we had something called baccalaureate where we all had to have dresses made out of the same material (that we chose). We would toss tampons to one another in the middle of class and if a boy came anywhere near the school it was huge news. My dh actually went to our brother school. Yeah, we're those people.


----------



## angel2010

Yep it sure is Vegas, I looked at her old posts and she did post here. How dare her!!! JK that is great for her. I don't think I will add her back though as I guess she didn't feel as comfortable here as the rest of us.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Vegas and Meli, I'm kinda jealous of your all girl's school, I used to read a lot of Enid Blyton when I was younger and I dreamed of going to a private school mainly but I would have taken all girl's too! I wanted to be at boarding school though!

Meli, I am ABSOLUTELY STARVING I have never been this hungry in my whole life! If I don't eat for like 3 hours it feels painful, I'm gonna be so fat with a 2 stone baby at rate! Just sent OH to the butchers for sausages for breakfast and we're having fish and chips for lunch and beef noodles for tea, our life revolves around food!

Angel, ha those dreams sound as bad as mine, I'm always left unsatisfied too! I have dreams about other people too, hmmmm, it's not like you can control it! So glad you're nearly ready to announce has it felt like a long wait? Do you have a 12 week scan or another scan booked before you will announce? I have my booking in appointment on Wednesday which is the 8 week appointment then after that you get your scan date through, I can't wait for that cos that's when we'll be announcing if all goes well. of course last time it was at this scan that I found out the baby had stopped so it's gonna be a very nervous wait! 

Oh yep, that girl was on this thread wasn't she, that's good news for her then! What's everyone up to this weekend? We're helping MIL, had friend's over for dinner last night and a lot of eating as you know!

Stef, hope the bleeding has stopped and you have come to a decision about your scan, thinking of you lots x x


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

That's too funny. I dont remember any tampons sailing through class (My teachers were pretty scary so I dont think anybody dared!).

Good for her, but too bad she didnt feel comfortable on this board. Oh well! I dont think it was due to us. 

*Jasmine,*

That's funny that you wanted to go to boarding school. I guess everybody wants what they dont have--those with straight hair want curly, and vice versa :wacko:. My school actually started out as a boarding school and a day school, when I started there as a freshman, they had just stopped the boarding portion and just kept it as a day school.

good for you that you're enjoying your food. Better than not being able to keep anything down and miserable!

*Stef,*

*Keeping you in my prayers . I'm even praying 2x a day instead of once.*

*AFM,*

Last night we went over our neighbor's for dinner and wine. It was nice.

Early this morning I dropped my car off at car wash so it can be detailed. Did a little bit of gardening (but still have to weed!) and my MIL will be coming over in an hour or so to bbq and hang out with us for the day.

Tomorrow will be laundry day (ugh) and other errands around the house. Will check in tonight. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: All that food sounds good to me too! I'm always starving too, regardless of the status of my uterus. I think the idea of boarding school (Hogwarts) sounds a lot better that the reality. Mine was also just a day school.

Meli: Looks like you've had a productive day thus far and a nice evening last night. 

Stef: I too am praying. Hope you're ok with that. I figure positive vibes your way either in prayer or general thought can be a good thing. Sending big hugs as well. Also, how is Blake's leg?

Got my hair done today. I've been there for the last three and a half hours! She fit in another haircut while my hair was processing so it took forever. Not really the way I had planned spending the day. I also managed to go for a run this morning (first in a long time) and I too did some gardening. The weather here is just about perfect. Hope you all are having a great weekend.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine-As for hcg levels....have you had a scan prior too this one...they have calculators online google it is what I did


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Hi everyone sorry it has been so long!!! That was a lot of reading...lol...that's what I get though...last week was spring break so it was busy well at work.really busy with packing as this is our last weekend in this house...very bitter sweet...really excited about the new place...I have my next scan the 22nd and then my Dr appt on the 23Rd...nothing else really new...laughed really hard at Jack Ripp lol...think we are going with Lucas "Luke"  which isn't much better I am having a hard time with boys names even dh is having a hard time...Ithink I am starting to feel the baby move...not sure though...will bee extremely busy the next few weeks x with finishing packing, moving and unpacking so I apologize now I will be reading the post just probably not posting which is what I typically do..I use the thanks for I likes


----------



## angel2010

sweetmommaof2 said:


> Hi everyone sorry it has been so long!!! That was a lot of reading...lol...that's what I get though...last week was spring break so it was busy well at work.really busy with packing as this is our last weekend in this house...very bitter sweet...really excited about the new place...I have my next scan the 22nd and then my Dr appt on the 23Rd...nothing else really new...laughed really hard at Jack Ripp lol...think we are going with Lucas "Luke"  which isn't much better I am having a hard time with boys names even dh is having a hard time...Ithink I am starting to feel the baby move...not sure though...will bee extremely busy the next few weeks x with finishing packing, moving and unpacking so I apologize now I will be reading the post just probably not posting which is what I typically do..I use the thanks for I likes

I am pretty sure Lucas is the name we are using for a boy too. Lucas Alexander.


----------



## sweetmommaof2

My husbands mom suggested it and he really liked it and we did agree this time he'd picks the name...what did I get myself into?I named the girls so I guess it is only fair...I am pushing for Isaiah but he said it isn't a strong enough name....Also Luke is biblical which is what he wants.makes it harder to find a name we like because a lot of the boys in our family is already named after people in the family...he really likes Michael like the ark angel but that's one of my brothers names...I have a big family...there is Geffery, Chrystal, Andrey, me, Michael, Shauna, Ashley, and Taeler...my dad comes from a family of seven, my mom from a family of eight...Hubby family of three, his dad family of six, his mom family of four...almost all of them had three our more kids themselves so it it's really hard to think of a name that isn't taken lol


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Names in the Bible*


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls,

So pissed off just lost everything I wrote, grrrrrrrrr!

Stef, are you okay lovely? My thoughts are with you and I'm hoping so much the bleeding has stopped and your bean is okay too.

Meli, your weekend sounds lovely, well all apart from the laundry, I had a similar day today. How was your BBQ I can't wait till the weather gets nice enough here to BBQ, did you get round to getting the cast iron mosaic table yet? We still want one but will probably just get a wooden ikea jobbie for now! Are you done charting for this month now, just using it to confirm o? Any symptoms as yet, it's early I know but still!

Vegas, hogwarts would have been a dream come true, if the potter books would have been around when I was a kid, my obsession would have been out of control! Your hair appointment sounds like my last but I had to take Eva, she found their Christmas decorations, nightmare! 

Sweet, that's a lovely name and thanks for advice on HCG, I did google but the chart gave such a wide range, like 18 to 7000 was acceptable for 5 weeks, then I heard of Someone else who had a level of 69 at 6 weeks and that one wasn't viable but mine was 5350 so pretty happy with it.

Angel, I doubt you'll get to use that name as I have a feeling you have a little Kinsley Monroe in there, that is your girls name isn't it? Will you find out gender, and how many weeks will you be? I've gone off my names again now, finding Peter way too common, see it EVERYWHERE! So back to liking Vincent which has always been my top favourite and quite like Vaughn too, it's welsh and means little one but Vinnie is my fave. Quite like Erica for a girl.

Afm, totally and utterly shattered, had to nap again this afternoon, just cos I'd been shopping and made soup. I'm useless. Friends came over Friday night for dinner, thy didn't leave until 1am,I wanted to kill them, I couldn't keep awake! OH has made homemade salmon fish cakes for tea, omg they were lush! Luckily he is being a total star lately and really understanding. Have my 8 weeks booking in appointment on Wednesday too, then my scan date will come through, yeeeeyyyy. Xx


----------



## Middysquidge

Sweet, how about Jude that's one of my fave bible names that and Elijah x


----------



## angel2010

Jamsine, Yum, salmon cakes!!! Jeff does not like them, so we don't make them at our house, but sometimes when we visit my parents I ask them to make them. And yes, that is our girl name and I hope you are right! I ordered a car seat canopy a while ago with a free code. I didn't realize the under layer was this very lovely lavender color. I don't think I would be willing to use it for a boy. If you chose Vincent would you use Vince and a nickname. I love that name! BTW, I have an ob app at 12+3 to hear the hb on the doppler (11+2 now). And I will be finding out the sex although I am not sure what week he will set my app for.

Sweetmomma, yes that is quite a large family and would make things harder! I know what you mean about your move being bittersweet. This is the only house Carter has really known. Today we sat on the front porch to eat lunch because we finally got some warm weather. A man walked by with his dog, I see him all the time and I pretty sure he has lived in the neighborhood the whole time we have. He said "he sure has gotten big fast" talking about Carter. I didn't even realize he would have noticed Carter now, or previously. It really made me not want to leave this house and neighborhood.:cry:

Vegas, I love getting my hair done, but it always takes about three hours for me too. Glad you got a chance to run and hope you don't pay for it later! While I am thinking of it, here is what I am thinking of doing with my hair, what do you all think?
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/388059_10151010908068225_1620395696_n.jpg


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Jasmine- I love those names but a good friend of ours she has four boys and those are two of their names lol...do you have any other hcg levels of yours to compare? I nt in weekly so I always used the hcg calculators...your numbers should double every 48-72 up till eight weeks then it can take 96 hours... Then after a certain amount of weeks it will slowly start dropping...

Angel- we moved in here when Izzy was nine months and Abby was born here...so many memories..but it is going to be nice to get out of such a depressing place...


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Not sure if this will work but I am going to try something new... 17 weeks 1 day
https://md19.quartz.synacor.com/service/home/~/imagejpeg_2.jpg?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=55920&part=2


----------



## angel2010

It didn't work:(


----------



## sweetmommaof2

angel2010 said:


> It didn't work:(

 bummer I tried... how do you guys upload a pic then??? Awww... nevermind might of just figured it out...



17 weeks 1 day!


----------



## angel2010

sweetmommaof2 said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> It didn't work:(
> 
> bummer I tried... how do you guys upload a pic then??? Awww... nevermind might of just figured it out...
> 
> View attachment 595257
> 
> 
> 17 weeks 1 day!Click to expand...

Very cute bump! You make me look like a cow though!!!! I am so huge with bloating and my tiny lime sized baby!


----------



## StefNJunk

So I'll start off this post with my AFM this time since I know you were all worried :) 

Thursday night was when we did the first progesterone shot. I had some blood Friday morning, but then it stopped... and hasn't come back! Pg symptoms are increasing by A LOT, so that's a good sign. The bloating had decreased last week because of being sick and slightly dehydrated, but it's back full force. We went to the zoo yesterday and I wore a shirt I THOUGHT hid it. I had a sweater on over it but I got hot and took it off. Asked Blake if the shirt looked ok without the sweater, and his response - "Yeah it looks fine, but you can tell you're pregnant." Besides the bloating, I'm nauseous pretty much ALL the time and my boobs are sore and swollen. And I feel like crying at the drop of a hat, over absolutely nothing. 

I decided against going for an hq scan this weekend. I wanted to, I want to, but I'm holding out because I know in my gut everything is ok. That and the twin thing. I had a strong twin feeling before the u/s and before the bleeding on Thursday, and that feeling has since gone away. I would personally like to know if I was right, but Blake doesn't want to know if there was a twin that didn't make it. He was actually kind of excited about the possibility of twins. I'm going to let him have this one and not satisfy my curiosity - there's really no point in knowing, it would just be upsetting.

So on top of all the vitamins, etc I'm on, my midwife wants me to do progesterone shots twice a week at least through 14 weeks. I have to do the second one today, and my butt cheek is still sore from the last one. I'm not going to be able to sit over the next few weeks!

So that's that. My next appt is next Friday. I'm going to hold out on any other ultrasounds until then, unless the bleeding comes back. After Friday morning's little bit, I haven't had any at all. 

Thank you to everyone for the thoughts and prayers <3 I love you ladies!

As for Blake's leg, the zoo probably wasn't the best idea with all the walking. He said it feels worse today than it has before. When he left this morning he wasn't sure if he'd make it through work.

*angel*, I hate not knowing, as well, but I'm trying to go with my gut feeling and not let worry take over! Sorry you ended up getting the bug, it sucked!

*Jasmine*, I know all about being starving! I'm nauseous all the time, but hungry all the time! Sometimes eating helps the nausea, sometimes it doesn't, it's hard to tell and it makes me nervous to eat, but nervous not to eat! As for being useless... same here! House is a sty, there's a ton of dishes and laundry to catch up on... everything is just going to hell there!

*Meli*, thank you for the prayers! How many dpo are you now?

*vegas*, I'm stuck doing my own hair most of the time since moving (the last move last April, not this one). One of my close friends is my hair stylist and I lived 5 minutes from him, but with the first move that became 50, and now it's 35 or so, so he just gives me the color and developer, gave me the brush, bowl and cape and I do it myself. Kind of sucks since he's always done it for free so I'm not saving any money! 

*sweetmomma*, what a cute bump!


----------



## angel2010

Stef that is great news that the bleeding has stopped and you still have a positive gut feeling. I am sorry Blake's leg is still hurting. We also went to the zoo this weekend, wish we were at yours though. The St. Louis one is so much better!


----------



## StefNJunk

It is pretty cool! We were planning on going to the sea lion show but got there just as the 1pm started and by 3pm we were ready to leave, so we decided to see it another day. He wants to go back when the stingrays are there, anyway.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm so happy to hear you are doing well. You had me so worried! Hopefully the progesterone is just what you need.

Angel: I like that hair! That is sweet about your neighbor commenting on Carter. Sorry you have to move.

Sweetmomma: what a cute bump!

Afm: I'm going to the doctor's in about an hour. My UTI seems to have returned and I think I'm pregnant. I'm hoping it's that and not cancer. I'll explain more this afternoon. I'm a bit nervous and the nurse was already a bit short with me about everything so I'm a little upset.


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: I'm so happy to hear you are doing well. You had me so worried! Hopefully the progesterone is just what you need.
> 
> Angel: I like that hair! That is sweet about your neighbor commenting on Carter. Sorry you have to move.
> 
> Sweetmomma: what a cute bump!
> 
> Afm: I'm going to the doctor's in about an hour. My UTI seems to have returned and I think I'm pregnant. I'm hoping it's that and not cancer. I'll explain more this afternoon. I'm a bit nervous and the nurse was already a bit short with me about everything so I'm a little upset.

Oh my! My heart just started beating faster!!! I will say a prayer for you. Update us right away!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Afm: I'm going to the doctor's in about an hour. My UTI seems to have returned and I think I'm pregnant. I'm hoping it's that and not cancer. I'll explain more this afternoon. I'm a bit nervous and the nurse was already a bit short with me about everything so I'm a little upset.

WHAT THE WHAT?!?

FX. Yes, come back on ASAP!


----------



## Middysquidge

Stef, I'm sooo glad you're okay and bean seems to be doing fine, the symptoms are very promising, will you have a scan next Friday then?

Angel, I love that hair style, great length, which sounds rude but didn't mean too! 

Sweet, awwww your bump is so cute. I think mine is the same size already. Annoying about all the names being taken. My friend just had a girl today called Esti May, I think it's so nice but kind of annoyed because my girls name astrid would be Asti which is too similar especially as she has another girl called eve way similar to Eva :(

Melissa, where are you? We miss you x

Vegas, oh my god, how can this be? I'm keeping you in my thoughts, I sure hope you're okay x will be watching the thread like a hawk x


----------



## vegasbaby

OK, so I'm back. First, I've been getting positive hpt's for a few days, but didn't want to say anything with Stef having her issues (I was concerned and felt the focus needed to be on you Stef, hope that makes sense). Last month we were NTNP. I figured it wouldn't hurt as it took nine cycles last time. I knew I was o'ing but when we dtd I didn't use any special lube or elevate my hips, in fact, I ran to the restroom after. So the positives have been a bit of a shock, but seven tests can't be wrong, right? Of course I'm not allowed according to what my dr told me after the d&c. I'm not supposed to try until July. Of course you all knew I wasn't going to wait that long, but I figured it would still take a few months or perhaps more. I don't feel at all pregnant. I was really irritable one day last week and that's why I took the first test. Super faint. Friday I took a real (not Internet cheapie) and it was very positive. Told dh that night, but I was scared to even tell him. What if this isn't a baby what if it is the molar tissue coming back? My doctor wasn't in when I went in a while ago for the UTI appointment. She basically said my doctor is going to be pissed at me. I told her I'd done research and consulted with an expert who said I should be ok (I emailed the doctor who is the leading expert on molar pregnancies and he emailed me back to say three months from negative is his recommendation). The new doctor said the test they gave me was very faint positive (I've been guzzling water afterall) and that she wanted to draw blood today and in 48 hours. If all that looks good I go in to see my doctor on the 23rd. New doctor said to bring the letter from the expert doctor to show my usual doctor (did you all follow that?). Currently I'm scared, I don't feel at all pregnant (which worries me), and I'm scared my doctor is going to be pissed off at me. If she is I think I'll switch to a new practice. Is that childish of me? Also, to top things off the nurse calls me when I'm almost back to work to see if I can come back in as she has spilled my urine sample they were going to send to the lab. Are you kidding me! Anyway that sums it up. I'm not sure if I can post a pic from my phone, bit if not I'll do so later.


----------



## angel2010

Firstly, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
Second, wow, what a shitty nurse!!! I would super pissed at her attitude and that she spilled your sample. And if your doctor acts angry or unhelpful when you see him, I would CERTAINLY search for a new doctor. They offer advice, they are not your parents or something. He has no right to be mad. It isn't his body. So what dpo are you now? I am so excited!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh my god Vegas, this is crazy and BRILLIANT and scary of course but I'm hopeful it will all be okay! I didn't feel pregnant until over 5 weeks so don't worry about that. Deffo switch doctors, they're the ones being childish by the sounds of it! Oh my god, I can't believe it, we're you just waiting for af to show and it didn't?

Oh god, I gotta go Eva has just been sick everywhere, no rest for the pregnant!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I KNEW everything would be ok! Between all of our prayers/positive thoughts, it had to be ok! Im so glad that the bleeding has stopped and the progesterone shots seem to be working. YAY~!! :happydance:

*Vegas,*

*SURPRISE, SURPRISE! Congratulations!!!* :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:

Just when you least expected it, right??

I cant believe that they are asking you to bring in the letter from the expert to show your doctor. It feels like youre in school or something! I would also look into changing doctors if they make you feel uncomfortable. Not cool.

*AFM,*

Quick check in because:

My cell phones been acting up for the last few weeks, its completely dead now, it wont even turn on.

As if thats not bad enough, my office desktop took a crap, they had to remove it to fix it. I didnt mention it last week but we had a water pipe burst on the floor above us and flooded us. Its been very chaotic at work. Between my stupid phone dying today (I have GOT to get a new phone soon!) and my stupid desktop crapping out on me, I havent had access to the internet. Ive been sitting in the copy room, using a workstation that is used by my student workers. Basically, my screen is visible to all who come in here or walk by, so I havent had any privacy. WHATS WRONG THESE PEOPLE? *DONT THEY KNOW I HAVE TO GET ON BNB AND CHECK IN WITH MY PEEPS? *

Ill post more stuff tonight using my Nook as I never :growlmad: have any privacy when I use the computer at home.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, sorry you have been without internet! Have you had your preperiod spotting? Or when does that normally start for you?

Jasmine, sorry about Eva! Hope you don't get sick!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, oh I'll definitely be asking for a scan! Benefits of seeing a midwife, they're pretty much willing to scan at every visit (even if it's a low quality one, it's still nice to see!). Poor Eva! Hope you don't catch it!

vegas, well congrats!!! That's so crazy! I'm sure everything is going to be fine. I would switch doctors, as well. No need to be stressed about seeing your doctor when they're supposed to be taking care of you! Also, you didn't have to wait to tell us because what was going on with me, but I really do appreciate the thought <3

Meli, that's so weird about your phone and office flooding. Blake's phone is crapping out, too. He's at the AT&T store right now trying to get it replaced! And for the office - there was flooding in some the offices at the hospital my brother works at today! 

And vegas, again :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
I'm so excited for you! Keep us updated on the doctor situation!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm 15dpo today.

Jasmine: Sorry Eva is sick. Charlotte had a weird little bug on Saturday. She even told me her eyes were wiggling. Who knows what that means!

Meli: Sorry all of your electronic equipment has turned on you. Typical that it would all happen at once. Like Angel, I'm curious to see how your LP is going. Any bleeding? Do you feel like anything is going on? If you're like me the only difference is was that my period didn't show up, I was really tired one night (I'm never the first one to bed) and I was a real B one day last week. Of course this UTI might be masking other signs. I feel guilty getting my bfp before you. You are supposed to be first! 

AFM: I think I will talk to dh about the doctor situation tonight. I have another doctor in mind, but it will mean delivering at a new hospital and both of the potential new doctors are really young. My current doctor is only in her early 40's, but there is another doctor in the practice that is older and that I really trust. He was the one who said we would need to take Charlotte by c-section the day after we found out she was breech. Today I either spoke with or met with three separate people at my doctor's office, two were nurses and were both bitchy. The new doctor was nice, but came in with an attitude like I should have known better than to get knocked up and then basically told me my own doctor would be pissed. Do I really need this? The only reason I'm not already out the door is due to the fact they made sure one of my children entered this world safely and that is weighing heavily in their favor.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

3.5 hours for a haircut? Yikes! One time I spent 7.5 hours getting highlights, cut and blowout done. Needless to say, DH forbid me from going back to that same place lol!

7 hpts?! Youre so cute. I totally understand why you didnt post your bfp in the meantime Stef had her little scare. I totally get it! But it must have KILLED you to keep it to yourself! What self control~

Aww, dont feel guilty about getting your bfp before me! :nope: Your little bean was obviously meant to be! Ill get mine when the time is right. But youre so sweet :hugs:

So, whats your EDD??

Poor Charlotte and her wriggling eyes lol!!

About your dr situation, you do make some good points for keeping them. How about you see how the next couple of appts go, and make your decision based on that?

*Sweetmomma,*

Gl with your move! It will be a positive thing for your family.

Such a cute bump pic! I cant believe youre already 17 weeks!! Where has the time gone??

*Jasmine,*

The bbq was nice! I still havent bought the mosaic bistro set, other things keep getting in the way! This time, I spent $100 to detail my car, so there went my disposable income for this pay period! I only detail my car once a year, so its not like its an excessive luxury or anything. Im thinking I may not get the bistro for awhile. I have to buy my dad a bday gift, mothers day is next month, so will need to buy gifts for my mom, MIL & godmother. Then were going to Las Vegas next month, and I like to gamble (not lots, just a little). Then June were going to Laughlin (more family time and gambling) then July going to Catalina Island for few days for 4th of July, then August going beach camping with the familyso I need to keep all these things in mind for my budget

Vincent is a nice name for a boy! I vote for Erica too (Im partial to it because thats my middle name, except I spell it with a k not a c). Eric is on my list of names for boys

How rude of your guests to stay so late? Dont they know youre pg? Or they still dont know? If they dont know, then that makes sense that they would stay so late. 

YAY to your 8 week booking appt this week!!! :happydance:

Be very very careful with poor little Eva so that you dont catch her bug! Thats the last thing you need!

*Angel,*


Im sure youre not a cow! Dont say that! :nope:

Oh, and I love that hairstyle! Go for it!!

Yay to your upcoming scan appt!!

*Stef,*

Sorry about the sore butt cheek! but I guess its a small price to pay!

And so weird about Blakes phone crapping out too! I feel lost without it-like Im going through withdrawal or something! So very weird about your brothers work flooding last week also (I dont work at a hospital, I work at a school, _but_ the school has a hospital across the street from me!) So theres another connection there!

*AFM,*

I am 5dpo today. Nothing out of the usual really, except the last 2 days my temps have been kind of flat, which I understand is a good thing, something about that it means that my hormones are stable. Today I had a little pain on right side, pretty sure it was just a cyst because thats the same way it felt on my left side a couple of months ago.

Ive had a little spotting a couple days before and couple days after o. I want to stay positive, but also dont want to get my hopes up until I see my temps on 11dpo. Well see soon enough!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Angel- I doubt you look like a cow!!! That was pre bloat...and got to remember I have a funny uterus....the top of my uterus faces my feet so it takes longer for me to show and I am give nine and have a long torso so I don't show till I am around six seven months...thank you everyone and have a great week...will try to post more tomorrow....I have to be at work by six am.....hitchhiker...


----------



## sweetmommaof2

The last thing was ugghhh....lol spell check


----------



## angel2010

ugghhh to hitchhiker:rofl:


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, lol eyes wiggling, that's too cute! Also, I would still consider the new doctor, in spite of age. Young doesn't necessarily mean they won't be good doctors, and you can always meet them and decide based on that.

Meli, yep, I'll deal with my bruised butt! Lol. Midwife is now saying she wants to do a blood test after I finish this rx of progesterone to see if I need to stay on it. I'm just wondering how that will work, considering I'll have it in my system from the shots... won't that make it look like I don't need it, even if I do? I'm nervous about stopping it... Last night's shot SUCKED. Not sure what was so different about it, but it hurt a lot more, and right after I got SUPER dizzy and almost blacked out - I've had this happen before at a hospital years ago, visiting my grandfather in the ICU. I think it may have happened this time because I haven't been able to eat as much as I normally do, so my blood sugar was probably low. Drank some juice and ate some crackers and felt better.

Have you gotten a new phone? Luckily Blake's was 6 days out from his 1 year warranty expiring, so they just gave him a new one for free.

Also, do you plan to start testing on 11 dpo?

sweetmomma, lol @ autocorrect! I've seen some straaaange autocorrects. One of the most memorable ones I've typed is the phone correcting this girl's name "Cshila" to "vagina." :haha: Another is when my friend was typing "passive aggressive roommates" and it got changed to "passive aggressive roosters." That cracked us up for some reason.

AFM, I have a massive cucumber craving. That is all!
Oh, and my flatiron broke and my hair is a mess. :dohh:


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: ooh, you're tall! Lucky you! I didn't know (or remember) that you have a tilted uterus. 

Meli: your temp sure spiked today. Not to get you excited, but mine did the same thing. Sorry to hear that you've had some spotting this cycle; lord knows you are doing everything possible to fix it. Also, I had my hair highlighted, not just cut so that's another reason it took so long. I can't believe you had an appointment that lasted all day. Wowza!

Stef: so is your hair naturally curly if you don't use the straightening iron? Sorry the shots are making you feel bad. It's for good cause though. At least your mw is proactive. 

Afm: I'm waiting to hear from the doctor with the results from my blood test yesterday. I did go back this morning to give them another urine sample. I took yet another hpt using fmu and it was darker than ever before so I guess it's still true. I'm feeling a bit crampy today which I'm taking as a good sign. My edd is December 15. Just what every kid wants, a b-day super close to Christmas!


----------



## vegasbaby

Ok, just got the call. My hCG at 15dpo was 265. I'll go in again tomorrow to see if it is doubling. Pretty sure the initial number is good.


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

Being as tall as you are (lucky!) you definitely have lots of extra storage there! I knew someone with your size frame and she said the same thing about having more room in there before her tummy starts popping out lol.

*Stef,*

Id be nervous about stopping the injections, regardless of how much they suck! I think you bring up a valid point to ask the midwife. Who knows, maybe the progesterone shots have a half life of like a day or something, and traces leave the body promptly? I think you are right to question her. Ive also read that when women are using progesterone, whether its injections or pills or pessaries, its recommended that they ease off of them and dont like to abruptly stop taking them as it shocks the system or something?

No new phone yet. I borrowed DHs personal cell since he has an iphone through his work. My neighbor gave me her old android, but Im not sure if I should hook up her phone, or bite the bullet and buy a brand new phone. Not to mention her phone has touch pad and I need a keypad for texting. Im afraid whether or not I buy a new phone, or just connect my neighbors phone, sprint will want to change my plan to one less favorable to me and more favorable to them (dont they always try to do that?!) Well see. Lucky Blake that they gave him a new phone!! YAY! :happydance:

I dont plan to start testing until I see 11dpo temps. If they are down, then I wont even test, like last month. Why bother!

Cucumber is a great craving to haveso healthy (as long as you dont dump chili, lemon juice and salt on it, like Ive been known to do sometimes!)

Sorry your flatiron broke. Im sure your hairs not that bad. Just do what I do -- put it in a low ponytail. With as much hair as I have, as thick and long as it is, there is no way that Im able to style my hair every day. Ha! I wish! My de rigeur style is the pony. Plus side of that is when I do finally wear my hair blown out and styled (about once a quarter) I get lots of compliments. I say its cuz people are used to seeing my hair in a pony, so the minute they dont, they comment lol!

*vegas,*

Yah, that was a temp spike alright. Lets see what happens tomorrow. Ive definitely had higher temps this cycle, but wondering if its due to the fact that I took the soy isos and these higher temps are a result. I guess Ill know soon enough--if Sundays temps go down, then its a no go!

Well..I suppose I should mention that the reason WHY my hair took 7 1/2 hours was because I was at a beauty school lol! I read about them in the community newspaper, and thought it would be cool to get a mani and pedi and pay $10 total. So I went. While I was there, the owner walked by, noticed my hair, and begged me to let her students do it, said she would do it at no charge to me. Said it would be excellent training for them. Promised she would supervise, mix the highlighting color, etc etc. So I agreed. I was happy with the results, but spending all day there was not cool. Actually, it felt good (I love when my hair is washed and styled, I LUV LUV head massages lol!) but it was stressful because DH kept calling me. What time are you coming home? How much longer? Im hungry. ARGH~!!! :growlmad: Anyways, had I been at a real salon, it wouldnt have taken more than 4- 4.5 hours or so. Thats the longest its taken me at a regular salon.

Edd of December 15 isnt too bad. Since FF confirmed my o last Weds, it changed my edd to Dec 25. At this point, I will be happy with any edd lol!

Hows Charlotte doing?

*Jasmine,*

How are you? Hows Eva diva doing?

Hey, did you guys hear about Halle Berry getting pg at 46 y/o? Says it was all natural. *YAH RIGHT! *Is what I say to that! Just admit you went to a FS!

*AFM,*

I got my desktop back this morning! The IT guy (hes my bud) told me to stop downloading viruses LOL! whoopps.must be the stupid websurfing I do thats to do with all things babymaking lol! Fact: must be more careful ..hee hee!


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

When can we update our siggy with your :bfp: ???!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I got my hair cut once at the Aveda Institute (training place) and it took forever! The girl had to ask permission before every snip (or so it seemed). So is your phone a blackberry? I must admit typing is way easier on the bb. I bet Halle Berry has taken every supplement know to the fertility world and done acupuncture too. Sure, it's natural, but as we know you can help nature out. 

As for when you all can add the BFP; I'd prefer to wait until the molar threat has passed. The expert dr I emailed yesterday recommends an ultrasound at 6 and 10 weeks. After that I think I'll be ok with it. Did I mention that dh and I don't plan on telling anyone, unless of course they see me pregnant, that we are expecting until the baby is here. Pretty sure we won't stick with this, but he told far more people than I did and I think it was really difficult for him to tell them the bad news. Other than him, you all are the only people I've told.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I dont have a blackberry, I have an HTC evo shift (has a pull out keypad). Luv the keypad!

I completely understand why you want to wait for us to update our siggies. Just let me know when youre comfy with adding it.

Wow.waiting to announce your pg until the baby arrives? I dont think I could do that (I guess I have a big mouth lol)?

Well, I guess your secrets safe with me!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, my hair is naturally pretty wavy. I either have to scrunch it up with curl spray to make it smooth or blow dry and flatiron, or it gets crazy. I guess I'll be going with the curls until I can replace my flatiron! My bangs are really hard to keep tame without it, though. Looks pretty crazy today.

Speaking of keeping the pg secret, Blake's already sort of blabbed. He asked if I told anyone yet, which I haven't (except you guys), and I asked him, "Have you told anyone, blabbermouth?" His response, "Nope... well I may have blabbed to coworkers." :roll:

Meli, I actually asked her today about the blood test and the shots. She explained - apparently if I get the blood test on the day I would do a shot, before I do the shot, she'll be able to tell if my body is producing enough on it's own because the shot won't be effective anymore (because it will be just before I do another one). I don't know anything about easing off it, but we're only doing two shots a week, so I'm not sure there would be much easing off anyway!

I don't blame you for being worried they would change your phone plan. It wouldn't surprise me if they did! You might want to call and ask or ask if you go to buy a new phone. 

Eww chili on cucumber?! That sounds strange to me! I like mine with a little salt or with Italian dressing. Yummmmm.

I did actually pull my hair back today, but it's still pretty crazy. My bangs do this curly thing, and the hair on the side sort of curls out and sticks straight off the side of my head... and it's more noticeable pulled back, lol. Hairspray totally fails at holding it in place! Did that make any sense?


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> vegas, my hair is naturally pretty wavy. I either have to scrunch it up with curl spray to make it smooth or blow dry and flatiron, or it gets crazy. I guess I'll be going with the curls until I can replace my flatiron! My bangs are really hard to keep tame without it, though. Looks pretty crazy today.
> 
> Speaking of keeping the pg secret, Blake's already sort of blabbed. He asked if I told anyone yet, which I haven't (except you guys), and I asked him, "Have you told anyone, blabbermouth?" His response, "Nope... well I may have blabbed to coworkers." :roll:
> 
> Meli, I actually asked her today about the blood test and the shots. She explained - apparently if I get the blood test on the day I would do a shot, before I do the shot, she'll be able to tell if my body is producing enough on it's own because the shot won't be effective anymore (because it will be just before I do another one). I don't know anything about easing off it, but we're only doing two shots a week, so I'm not sure there would be much easing off anyway!
> 
> I don't blame you for being worried they would change your phone plan. It wouldn't surprise me if they did! You might want to call and ask or ask if you go to buy a new phone.
> 
> Eww chili on cucumber?! That sounds strange to me! I like mine with a little salt or with Italian dressing. Yummmmm.
> 
> I did actually pull my hair back today, but it's still pretty crazy. My bangs do this curly thing, and the hair on the side sort of curls out and sticks straight off the side of my head... and it's more noticeable pulled back, lol. Hairspray totally fails at holding it in place! Did that make any sense?

Stef,

LOL at Blake blabbing!!! 

I'm glad you got the prog answer from the midwife.

hee hee chili on cucumber is the chili powder. It's pretty tasty! But I'm not recommending you try it, since adding salt to fruits and veggies isn't smart!

hee hee your hair description makes sense, because I had the same bangs issue as you! I grew out my bangs years ago and it was the best thing I ever did. Dont have to mess with them anymore-Just use a side part and voila! Ready to go! I remember that it did take me a while to get used to seeing myself without bangs.


----------



## StefNJunk

Are we at all surprised that he blabbed to his coworkers? Haha, I'm not!

Hmm ok chili powder makes more sense, lol. I was over here picturing actual CHILI! Chili powder does sound like it could be tasty.

I've had my bangs grown out before, I really don't like it. My forehead isn't huge, but it just feels too big without the bangs. I keep them longish (to my eyebrows, maybe just a bit longer) and side-swept. It's where they blend into the rest of my hair that funny curl shows up! Without my flatiron I feel like they're right about to turn into those 50s rolled bangs! 


So if my coworkers don't know I'm pg, I'd be surprised. We've talked before about how you never come out and ASK a woman if she's pg, lol, so I know they wouldn't ask, but they must know. I used to come in every day with coffee and a donut, then I just one day stopped out of the blue and started bringing water and fruit. Now the bloating, the peeing all the time, and I'm sitting here with saltines because I'm soooo nauseous all the time. The guys probably don't notice (although I just found out the other day that my boss's son, who works here, is expecting his second child, his wife is due in September, so maybe he does notice. He IS the one that commented THE FIRST DAY that I hadn't brought in coffee!), but I'm sure the ladies out front with me do. They also know I was out for two days throwing up, which WAS a stomach bug, but no one else here caught it, so it has me wondering if they don't think it was a bug!

My hormones are a WRECK, too. The strangest things make me tear up. I was reading an article from one of the pg bulletin emails. It's about dealing with rude comments from strangers when you're pg (e.g. "You're huge!" etc.). This sentence made me tear up: "Because pregnancy is an emotionally sensitive time, it's actually more important than ever to take care of yourself." Wth?!? :wacko:

Countdown to next appt - 9 days. 9 days too long!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I know what you mean when you say It's where they blend into the rest of my hair that funny curl shows up! Without my flatiron I feel like they're right about to turn into those 50s rolled bangs! I can picture that, because that happens to me also lol!

It could go either way about your co-workers suspecting something or not! Especially with the comment about no coffee and donut. But, you could just be self conscious because YOU know you are pg, and are reading too much into it. I know the stomach virus has definitely been going around (right vegas and jasmine?) so I dont think its out of the realm of possibility.

Lol at the things that make you tear up! 

FX the next 9 days to your next appt fly by. :happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I wouldn't worry about any man thinking you are pregnant. I think you'd practically have to be holding an infant before they'd notice. I can't believe Blake held out as long as he did before blabbing. Hopefully the nine days will pass quickly for you.

Meli: your chart is still looking good! Keeping my fingers crossed they stay high!

I'm getting ready to head to the dr for hCG test #2. Praying my number stays within a normal limit.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: I wouldn't worry about any man thinking you are pregnant. I think you'd practically have to be holding an infant before they'd notice. I can't believe Blake held out as long as he did before blabbing. Hopefully the nine days will pass quickly for you.
> 
> Meli: your chart is still looking good! Keeping my fingers crossed they stay high!
> 
> I'm getting ready to head to the dr for hCG test #2. Praying my number stays within a normal limit.

vegas,

lol at you telling Stef that a man wouldnt notice pg signs until one is holding an infant :haha:

I'm sure your test results will be GREAT! (I'm saying this like Tony the Tiger does)!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, we can def wait for our sigs. If I ever get to move out of this state and away from my parents, I will wait as long as possible to tell them. Until the baby is born if I can keep them away long enough! Your hcg number looks great!!!

Meli, your chart is looking good. FX the temps foretell a bfp and not just the soy!

Stef, yeah I don't think a man would notice at all. Jeff would just think I am getting fat and being a bitch!

AFM, been really irritable. The boy I have been babysitting has been really getting on my nerves. I know that is awful to say. I mean he is only 2. He isn't doing anything wrong, I am just hormonal and bitchy! Some good news, my mom won Jeff and I tickets to a concert this Friday. It is Miranda Lambert and Dierks Bentley. I wouldn't have bought tickets myself, but I do like them and I am sure it will be fun. It just sucks that now she has to babysit Carter again and I really didn't want to have that happen for a while and I can't drink!!! I am getting excited to be getting close to the second trimester and my app Monday. I really wish they would do a scan, not because I am worried, just because I want to see! They are only using the doppler though. I will take what I can get though.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: the concert sounds like tons of fun. You think your mom won them because she knows you're mad? I'd take that as an apology ( as long as she follows your rules about Carter). We all get irritable at times, it'll pass, no need to feel guilty. Are you not doing all that genetic testing they usually do at 12 weeks? I've never done it, but they do give you a scan if you opt in. I'm opting in after what happened last time, I've gone from optimistic to overly cautious.


----------



## angel2010

My ob's office does not routinely do the nuchal testing at 12 weeks.:shrug: I think they can still measure for it at 20 weeks so I will ask that they do it then. And my mom may be sorry, but I still don't trust her not to spank him. Every time I go one strike with her and babysitting, something always comes up when I need her.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I ended up going and getting a cheapo flatiron for temporary use until I can get a good one - got another job interview for Friday so I can't risk crazy hair! Just have to be careful not to overdo it with this one because the cheapo ones tend to fry my hair.

I'm not worried about my coworkers suspecting it, I know they won't say anything!

vegas, lol! And I'm not sure how long Blake held out, he didn't tell me when he blabbed! Did you get your second hCG results back?

angel, most men probably wouldn't notice, but Blake definitely would! I become A LOT more emotional than I normally am when I'm pg, it takes a lot to get me to cry otherwise. That and when I bloat AT ALL it's noticeable. 

I saw your post on FB about the concert, hope you have fun! 

AFM, not much new. I do have another job interview on Friday. FX this is the one! It pays less then this job (more hourly, but less hours), but being that it's 8 minutes away, I'll be taking home more with the difference in gas. I'm fine with working less and driving WAY less but still taking home more! 

We had horrrrrrible weather last night. Tornado warnings. We wound up in the basement because the winds were STRONG, tore a piece of our deck off (not a piece that can't easily be replaced or put back up if it's not damaged otherwise). Saw some broken trees on my way to work this morning, some broken fences. Tornadoes actually hit the town I moved out of last April and a few other towns.

After the storm I needed pancakes, lol, so we went to IHOP where I ate WAY too much - chocolate chip pancakes, buttermilk pancakes, hash browns, bacon, some strawberry banana crepe... and then I went home feeling sick :haha:

Also, whatever happened to jenkb and jennc?


----------



## angel2010

ummmm, all of that sounds so delicious Stef!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: well you are lucky that your doctor doesn't focus so much on those types of tests. Of course you are younger than me so you have way less risk too. It's just nice to see the LO again.

Stef: how scary! I'm glad you have a basement. No one has them here due to the high water table and we get some scary weather here as well. IHOP sounds good right about now. GL with the interview, the reduced drive sounds ideal.

Afm: the nurse called a few minutes ago to say that my levels are now at 744, up from 265 on Monday. I'm scared that they are rising too quickly as high hCG can indicate another molar pregnancy, or twins, or nothing. They want me to do an ultrasound next week so I scheduled it for Wednesday. I'm going to make dh come with me. I'm really freaking. I just can't bear bad news again. I don't feel at all pregnant and that worries me. The only sign I have is slight insomnia and the occasional dirty dream. Barely any cramping, my boobs don't hurt and I'm not even bloated. I hate to be a pessimist, but I refuse to acknowledge this pregnancy all the way until I'm sure it is viable. I really hate first tri!

Meli/Jasmine/Sweetmomma: where/how are you.

Jenk/Jenn: we miss you as well!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Oooh that concert sounds like fun! It sounds like maybe your mom is trying to win some points&#8230;

Your appt on Monday will be here before you know it :happydance: Don't forget to post the pic that they take!!

*Vegas,*

Did the nurse indicate concern, or are you going off of dr. google? Do you have your hcg results from your last pregnancies to compare these with? Maybe you&#8217;re just one of those women whose hcg rises quickly. I totally understand your concern at this point, BUT please just stay hopeful and positive (I KNOW it&#8217;s easy to say but hard to do). That&#8217;s all you can do. I completely understand that you don&#8217;t want to acknowledge this pregnancy until you&#8217;re sure everything is ok. 

As far as not feeling pg, I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s contributing to your pessimism. But remember, every pregnancy is different, and regardless of when you started feeling pg symptoms with your last pg&#8217;s, this is a totally different pregnancy, so try not to gauge off of that&#8230;

I pray for all my JAB gals every night. Sending you positive and peaceful feelings&#8230;.and of course a big :hug:

*Stef,*

GL on tomorrow&#8217;s job interview!!! It sounds like it would be awesome for you and your new situation. Break a leg :thumbup:

Ok&#8230;here comes the mama bear in me&#8230;*forgive me if I sound presumptuous, *you&#8217;re probably already doing this already, BUT just wanted to put this out there because I really really want you to get this job!!

ok, here we go...Don&#8217;t forget to put your resume and cover letter in a nice folder with a see through cover! And take more than one, just in case that you are interviewed by more than 1 person, you can give each of them one. Oh, and don&#8217;t forget to do some research on this company, so that when they ask you (as they invariably do) &#8220;Do you have any questions for me&#8221; you can respond with a question other than the basic ones (ask them other questions besides &#8220;how much is the pay?&#8221; or &#8220;What is the sick leave policy&#8221;?). Also, do you have an answer for the question most interviewers ask &#8220;Name something that you need to work on?&#8221; Meaning, that your answer is something that turns a negative into a positive?

Wow&#8230;tornadoes scare the crap out of me! I&#8217;m glad you guys moved last April!!

We love IHOP! My fav is their grand slam breakfast&#8230;

We had horrible winds 2 nights ago also-70mph! I think the news said that 70mph is hurricane force winds. In my backyard, I have a decorative 3 panel wrought iron screen. It&#8217;s a plant holder. It fell over and broke 2 pots, and messed up the potted bougainvilleas I had JUST BOUGHT last weekend! I&#8217;m mad :growlmad::growlmad:. The bougainvilleas weren&#8217;t cheap either!

*AFM,*

I&#8217;m doing well. I&#8217;m 8dpo, and my temps are still up, but they&#8217;re flat. The fact that the temps are still up doesn&#8217;t mean anything, because my temps don&#8217;t start dropping until 10-11dpo, so I still have a few days to go to see if they start dropping. However, at this point, based on the fact of my elevated temps (compared to all my previously charted cycles) I&#8217;m thinking soy did the job, as far as having a stronger o, even if I don&#8217;t get my bfp. Other than the higher temps, no symptoms really to speak of.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: thanks. Your chart does look good. Would it be considered triphasic yet? I had two periods of three days of flat temps in this current BFP cycle one higher than the last. Of course we know that trying to read temp charts is kind of like reading tea leaves, but the fact that your temps are still up is good. Can't wait to see what the next few days bring!


----------



## angel2010

Your second test was yesterday Vegas?


----------



## angel2010

Melissa I am loving your chart!!!


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: thanks. Your chart does look good. Would it be considered triphasic yet? I had two periods of three days of flat temps in this current BFP cycle one higher than the last. Of course we know that trying to read temp charts is kind of like reading tea leaves, but the fact that your temps are still up is good. Can't wait to see what the next few days bring!


vegas,

Thanks for the pma!

Nope, FF hasn't said my chart's triphasic. 

So far, I also have 2 periods of flat temps, one higher than the last, like you did. Hopefully, I have the same result as you. FX!!!!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Melissa I am loving your chart!!!

Thanks Angel! FX!~

are you feeling a lil less grumpy today? Hope that feeling's passed. I hate it when I feel that way :growlmad:


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Melissa I am loving your chart!!!
> 
> Thanks Angel! FX!~
> 
> are you feeling a lil less grumpy today? Hope that feeling's passed. I hate it when I feel that way :growlmad:Click to expand...

I have a few moments of sunshine, but I seem to be under a perpetual gloom cloud. Stupid hormones!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: the new levels are from Wednesday exactly 48 hours from the first.


----------



## angel2010

Please try not to worry Vegas. I know it is hard though. Here is the chart I use:
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

I can see how you wouldn't want to acknowledge it. I think we all feel like that a little.

Stef, Got to love our crazy weather. Glad you guys are okay. Good luck tomorrow!

Meli, what I love about your chart is the high temps. You have only had an 87 temp once before on one day. I like that it is level and I like that it looks like you haven't had spotting. But I am sure you are feeling like Vegas (and the rest of us have), that you don't want to acknowledge it or think positively in case of let down. So I will stop talking about it now and say a few extra prayers tonight.


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, pull you tired ass on here and tell us how you are, even if you don't reply to us!!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Please try not to worry Vegas. I know it is hard though. Here is the chart I use:
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> I can see how you wouldn't want to acknowledge it. I think we all feel like that a little.
> 
> Stef, Got to love our crazy weather. Glad you guys are okay. Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Meli, what I love about your chart is the high temps. You have only had an 87 temp once before on one day. I like that it is level and I like that it looks like you haven't had spotting. But I am sure you are feeling like Vegas (and the rest of us have), that you don't want to acknowledge it or think positively in case of let down. So I will stop talking about it now and say a few extra prayers tonight.

*Angel,*

Thanks for the extra prayers! I appreciate them :hugs:

Your perpetual doom cloud should go away soon, once you hit 2nd Tri, right? That will be here before you know it!!!

You make a good point about that 98.7 temp from the Jan cycle! I feel like I can't be negative about my chances, I have to be hopeful, and there's no way to be hopeful without being let down with a bfn. But I guess that's the chance I have to take.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

What dpo did you poas?


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Jasmine, pull you tired ass on here and tell us how you are, even if you don't reply to us!!

And I second the motion :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Ok I just have to say... coworker is cleaning desks and OMG the cleaning products smell is overwhelmingggggggg.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli_H said:



> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Jasmine, pull you tired ass on here and tell us how you are, even if you don't reply to us!!
> 
> And I second the motion :haha:Click to expand...

Third!


----------



## StefNJunk

angel, did you guys get any storms where you are? I know that gloom feeling! I've been feeling down a lot lately, mostly for no reason.

vegas, I wouldn't about your levels if your dr didn't express concern.

Meli, FX your temps stay high! Those are good tips for the interview, thank you! I'm sorry your bougainvilleas (I totally had to copy/paste that word to spell it right, lol) are messed up. Tornadoes are scary! We're in tornado alley, so we have tornado watches and warnings pretty often. I've even seen a funnel cloud travel down the street when I lived in the town that got hit last night. It was scary but awesome, lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I started at 9dpo, but it was one of those lines that could have been more of an evap than the real deal and that was with an ic. I didn't use the first response test until 12dpo. I still have all my tests. If you'd like I'll snap a picture of them tonight so you can see my progression. Of course they all are a bit darker now that they are dry. Only reason I tested at all is I had one day where I was so irritable and I'm never like that unless I'm knocked up.

Jasmine: are you out there?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry you are feeling down. You've had a lot going on lately so I cam see where it might all be weighing on you. Once spring has finally sprung, you get a job closer to home, baby is a little further along and Blake's leg has healed you'll be happy as a clam. As it is you are in your new home, engaged to the man you love, expecting his baby and you are currently employed, so things are already pretty darn good. Sending lots of happy thoughts your way.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I think I would cr*p in my pants if I saw a tornado in person! They freak me out enough on tv, thank u very much! :haha:

*vegas,*

Thanks!
I was asking about how soon you tested, because I was thinking that maybe, just maybe, I would test sooner than 11-12dpo. But I won't!!! I refuse!!...I think??!!...:dohh::dohh:

And you made great points to Stef. Very well put!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I wouldn't bother before 10dpo as it may not show up yet. Based on my betas this week, I think hCG builds up in me quickly. I wish I knew what my betas looked like with Charlotte as I know they took them twice when I was 4 weeks along. With the molar they only did the initial test, but I didn't go in until I was six weeks along. My doctor should have my betas from Charlotte as I had my whole file transferred when I moved from Vegas. Perhaps I'll call the bitchy nurse and have her take a look.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: I wouldn't bother before 10dpo as it may not show up yet. Based on my betas this week, I think hCG builds up in me quickly. I wish I knew what my betas looked like with Charlotte as I know they took them twice when I was 4 weeks along. With the molar they only did the initial test, but I didn't go in until I was six weeks along. My doctor should have my betas from Charlotte as I had my whole file transferred when I moved from Vegas. Perhaps I'll call the bitchy nurse and have her take a look.

*vegas,*

Yah, you're probably right. I guess I'll stick to the original plan...

I agree-- call that bitchy nurse and make her do her job!


----------



## vegasbaby

OK, here are my tests. From top 9dpo, 10dpo am, 10dpo pm, 11dpo am, 11dpo pm, 12dpo am, 16dpo am.
 



Attached Files:







low res hpt.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> OK, here are my tests. From top 9dpo, 10dpo am, 10dpo pm, 11dpo am, 11dpo pm, 12dpo am, 16dpo am.

WOW..even the first one has a very clear line--no squinting at all!

Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Yep it sure is a clear line on the first one. Clearer than mine at 10dpo. Speaking of, I seem to have lost my tests from this time.:cry: I am hoping I come across them while packing because I have kept them from both the other pregnancies and I don't want this one to feel left out when they go looking through their baby box.


----------



## angel2010

Here are some bump pics and a pic of Carter he made me take (not that he has to ask twice!!).
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3535_zps016925d3.jpg 

This one is letting it all hang out 11+6

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3534_zps732352c3.jpg

This one is sucking in 11+6

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3536_zpsff0ce754.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Ugghh!!! I just got a text from Charlie's mom asking if Carter bit him today. All they did was fight all day. I was about to strangle them both (jk btw!!). So yeah, it is certainly possible that it happened. I can't wait to be done watching him. Carter def has his disobedient moments, but he behaves much better when Charlie isn't here and I am so tired of saying "stop that", "don't do that", "you guys need to play nicely" and blah blah blah!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Yep it sure is a clear line on the first one. Clearer than mine at 10dpo. Speaking of, I seem to have lost my tests from this time.:cry: I am hoping I come across them while packing because I have kept them from both the other pregnancies and I don't want this one to feel left out when they go looking through their baby box.

Angel,

How abt u pee on a couple testsand save them, just in case the others dont show up? Do u have ic's? Maybe dilute urine with water to make it faint?


----------



## Meli_H

Angel,

What cute bump pix!!!!! And what an adorable pic of carter:thumbup:

Abt the kids fighting, idk how u have the patience! I know i sure don't :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yep it sure is a clear line on the first one. Clearer than mine at 10dpo. Speaking of, I seem to have lost my tests from this time.:cry: I am hoping I come across them while packing because I have kept them from both the other pregnancies and I don't want this one to feel left out when they go looking through their baby box.
> 
> Angel,
> 
> How abt u pee on a couple testsand save them, just in case the others dont show up? Do u have ic's? Maybe dilute urine with water to make it faint?Click to expand...

If I don't find them when I pack, I will have to do that.


----------



## Middysquidge

Zzzzzzzz
Helloooo, ill properly reply as soon as I can, had guests last night and more all weekend but hopefully sunday night I can get on! Went for my booking in appointment wednesday, midwife was concerned about pain in my ovary I mentioned so sent meey for a blood test, results were 98000, also a scan just waiting to go in for in will update sunday xxx you lot crack me up tired ass on here hehe xxx


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: great bump already! Sorry about Carter potentially biting the other boy, I think they are just at that age. Charlotte has been bitten and she even bit me once (though she learned quickly that she better not do it again and hasn't). Personally, I've never kept my hpt's; I mean I did pee on them, but if you want to keep them I like Meli's suggestion.

Jasmine: are they going to do a scan on you too? I figure if you complain about a pain in your ovary then they should at least take a look.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: nevermind, I see you said they will be doing a scan. Your numbers look good btw.


----------



## Middysquidge

Had my scan, saw my little baked bean, will post a piccy Sunday night, even had cute tiny arms and legs! So happy x


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, thanks for the happy thoughts! I think feeling down is mostly the hormones, it's like I either feel sad or bitchy! And I mean BITCHY! And wow, definitely a visible line at 9 dpo! 

Meli, the funnel cloud I saw was crazy, came out of nowhere and just went down the street like it was on a mission. I just stood in front of the window and stared... lol not safe, I know. I checked a sign after and the metal sign pole had twisted clear around, but the flowers at the base of the pole were untouched. So weird! I'm fascinated by storms, even though they're scary. I had to yell at Blake to come inside the other night because he wanted to see a tornado!

angel, what a great bump so far! And Carter is so damn cute.

Jasmine, yay for the good scan! I can't wait to see the pic!

AFM, nausea continues, may be getting worse (at least it is today). I honestly thought I may have to pull over on the highway this morning on my way to work to throw up. I'm not a puker, it happens VERY rarely (which is why that bug caught me so off guard), so I think that's why I'm just miserably nauseous all the time... can't help but wonder if throwing up would help me feel better! Not tempting fate, though. 

Had a break in the nausea for a bit last night, though, and was able to DTD for the first time in weeks (I know, if I weren't so miserable I'd totally be in withdrawal!)... and it was fantastic. Even with his injured leg! 

Headache started yesterday, boooooo. It's back again today, as are my allergies - nose won't quit running, sinuses probably aren't helping my head! I have the job interview this afternoon, so hopefully it'll be better by then or I'm going to suck bad!

I should have taken a tummy pic last night because I looked huge by comparison to earlier in the day!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

How&#8217;s your uti?

*Jasmine,*

SO glad you saw your lil bean in the scan!! YAYYYYY! :happydance:

Hope you have a great weekend with your houseguests!

*Stef,*

GL at today's interview!!!!! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well between the sinus issues and the nausea :hugs: 
But YAY to dtd finally lol! :haha:

*Angel,*

Just get through today and you'll have *2 *days off from babysitting Charlie :hugs:

*AFM:*

9dpo today, and today&#8217;s temp is up _so very slightly_, but I think it was due to the fact that I fell asleep with my pj bottoms on. I would say thus far, my temps have been flat from 6-10dpo (so far). I see on a couple of previous cycles that I also had flat temps (albeit lower temps) on 8-10dpo and 6-9 dpo. Based on that, and the fact that I don&#8217;t have any &#8216;symptoms&#8217;, not even an implantation dip, I&#8217;m afraid I didn&#8217;t catch the egg :nope: *BUT *I won&#8217;t give up being hopeful until stupid af shows.:growlmad::growlmad:

You know, there is a possibility of soy wreaking havoc with a woman&#8217;s cycle (especially one with a regular cycle), but I didn&#8217;t experience that at all. My o day was my average CD14. I wonder if that means the soy did nothing for me (besides post o higher temps and some bloating and gastric issues the day before o)? I'm not complaining, just an observation. Oh well, that&#8217;s a chance I will have to take!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: not everyone sees an implantation dip.

Jasmine: glad you got to see your little bean

Stef: I never threw up while pregnant, but I was so nauseous for the most if the first tri. My doctor said throwing up doesn't make you feel any better. Just thought you'd want to know. 

Afm: my UTI seems to be gone, but they never called me with results from the urinalysis. I'll ask them about it next week.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: what I meant to say is that you can still be pregnant without a drop. FF should have comparable charts if you are interested.


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, that is great! Can't wait to see!
Stef, Good luck today!
Vegas, :happydance: for the UTI being gone!
Melissa, Chart is looking good!!!


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: what I meant to say is that you can still be pregnant without a drop. FF should have comparable charts if you are interested.

is that a fact? Well then, must.go.stalk.other.people's.charts!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi ladies, what is everyone up to? I really need to clean the house but lack the motivation to do so. Nothing to report from here. I'm already fretting about the ultrasound on Wednesday. I really need to get a grip because I can't change what may or may not have happened at the time of conception and honestly this scan isn't really going to tell us all that much. 

Meli, are your temps still up? A normal 14 day lp seems so long to me. It's funny I may have to wait 3-4 weeks (or more) to ovulate but I never really have had a true two week wait.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I really need to clean too but I don't really feel like seeing as how we have to do a huge top to bottom clean in about two weeks. 

Meli, why did you adjust your temps? And what is it today? I got on here just to see it!

Stef, how did the interview go? FX!!!

Jasmine, anxiously awaiting Sunday to see bean! (I want to call him Peter August)

The concert was fun. Miranda was VERY "rocker". A little over the top, but it was still good. I have to cancel my appointment on Monday. I accidentally volunteered to help with a baby shower at the same time. I am going to see if they can get me in earlier or later, if not I will try for a Tues appointment.


----------



## angel2010

I need to ask a stupid question, is it piece of mind or peace of mind??


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: The concert sounds like it was fun. We never go to concerts anymore as the sitter I use is only 13 so her parents don't want her out too late and concerts almost never get over before midnight. I've always believed it to be peace of mind if you are trying to put your mind at ease, but if you are offering someone advice (more like telling them exactly what you think) then you are offering them a piece of your mind. Does that make sense? Maybe someone else knows. 

Meli: OK, so it dropped, but even now it is higher than most of your previous months' highs. Personally, at this point I'd pee on a stick. I don't think it is too early and I'd rather know that assume it is going one way or the other. As you may have noticed I used internet cheapies this time. I had ordered them in September because I was always waiting to poas because I was using the expensive store bought tests and they managed to arrive about three days after I got my bfp. Of course I tested them out even though I totally trusted my first response test. Anyway, I had about 22 left and figured why not this past cycle. I have considerably depleted my cache, but it was worth it to be able to see a progression. 

Jasmine: we all want a full report tomorrow.


----------



## angel2010

You are still in it Meli!! I had tons of ups and downs on my bfp chart.

Yes that makes sense Vegas.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas and angel,
I need to clean house too, but also lack motivation!
yes, temps dropped and are still higher than previous cycles, BUT my temps overall have been higher due to the soy. So it is all relative..
vegas,
i had already peed when i read the post, so it was too late to poas....i guess i will have to wait til tmo, but if temps keep falling, then i wont even test.
Angel, 
Glad u enjoyed the concert. And it was ffrreeeee:happydance:
I agree with vegas' excellent interpretation of piece/peace of mind. Oh, and i changed my temps because i usually take my temps twice, and decided to be consistent and use the first temps of the morning. Hope that makes sense.
afm, i had 3 crazy crazy vivid dreams this morning. Im not reading it as a symptom because i seem to get those when i sleep in, and dh and i slept in til 9am. Its almost noon now, so i will get ma big butt off the couch and do what needs to be done. Hope y'all have a great day and will check in tonite.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: My 9dpo test was from pee at about 6pm, so hardly fmu. Of course I also believe I have freakishly high hcg (which I'm pretty sure is not a good thing based on my recent history). 

I have yet to clean, but I did manage to get in a bit of shopping. Priorities, right?!


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, temp is up. It is 11dpo. Did you test? Dying to know!!!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Melissa, temp is up. It is 11dpo. Did you test? Dying to know!!!

Hi ladies,

Yes, i tested this morning. Bfn :nope::nope:
:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## angel2010

I am very sorry. It could be too early so don't get discouraged yet!:hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I go in for my 12 week app today. I am 12+3 today. I am excited to finally hear the heartbeat! We had a very nice day yesterday. The weather was so wonderful we could wear shorts and tank tops. We got the front and backyard mowed. We cleaned the garage. After nap we went to the park and the grocery store and Target. At target I finally got Carter some toddler bedding because I will let him stay 1 week in his crib in the apartment, but then he it is turning into a big boy bed. I put it in his crib last night and tucked in the edges and it kept him from moving all over. Today we are busy too. We have a play date at the park that is also a mini baby shower for one of the girls in our Mom's club. I have to be back home at 12:30 to put the boys to bed by 1 and my app is at 3:45. I may also meet a lady to sell my bike trailer, that I got and never got a bike for.:dohh: Tomorrow I am meeting someone to buy some storage stuff and then in the evening I am getting my hair done.:happydance: I really need it. I have been feeling so crappy, my face is so icky with spots everywhere! I am hoping this means girl, since they say that girls "steal your beauty". Any how, not much else going on. 12 days until the move. I have packed up 2 closets so far, but I hate to have everything packed up too soon.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: if you implanted later, which is possible due to the little dip you had, then you could still get your BFP. Regardless, this chart looks really good and you haven't mentioned any spotting like in previous cycles. 

Angel: I'm jealous that Carter still sleeps in a crib. Charlotte's been out if hers for a year now. Bedtime and naptime are so much harder when they can get out of bed whenever they want. Of course we had no choice as she was escaping constantly. Good luck with your appointment today, can't wait to see what your doctor says and to get the latest hb count. Oh, and I agree, girls do steal your beauty. I've never looked worse than I did while I was pregnant with Charlotte. 

Jasmine: how did your appointment go?

Afm: my allergies are killing me! Other than that there is nothing to report as I have no pregnancy symptoms. It was the same last time, but with Charlotte I had every symptom in the book (except ms as I was just super nauseous all the time). Still hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst.


----------



## angel2010

I didn't really start feeling any nausea until the end of week 5. You are about 5 weeks now right? When would your due date be again?


----------



## vegasbaby

Yep, I'm 5+1 with an edd of 12/15. I didn't get the nausea with Charlotte until the end of week 5 either, but I couldn't sleep, had tons of cramping, sore boobs and I was really constipated. With the mc I got a bit nauseous starting around week 8, but I had bad headaches and I was super tired all the time. Molar pregnancies usually result in super high hCG, tons of morning sickness, and typically bleeding of brown blood. I really didn't have any of those issues. I just need to get to week 10 so the dr can confirm that history is not repeating itself. It's going to be a long five weeks.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, gm! I am waiting for the train, am getting to work late tda, had to go to lab to get blood drawn for thyroid tests. So i will reply properly in a few hours, but just wanted to advise that i tested again this morning and bfn :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: darn! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, weren't you supposed to post the pic yesterday? *tsk tsk*

Meli, sorry for the BFN, but remember, it isn't over until AF shows up!

Angel, our weather was super nice yesterday, too. I spent most of the day in the house feeling miserable, though, unfortunately! Good luck with the move and packing! I HATE packing, but I think I hate unpacking worse.

Vegas, I know all about the allergies! Mine are ridiculous, pretty much all year round. Like everyone else said, I wouldn't worry too much about not having symptoms - one - it's still early, and two - every pg is different. 

AFM, I didn't do much of anything this weekend. Friday I had the interview - it went well, I will let you all know when I hear back. Friday night we spent at home and watched a movie. Saturday I got a little cleaning done, Blake got home from work, we both ended up falling asleep on the couch, then he woke up and went back to sleep in the bedroom, lol. I felt less nauseous on Saturday, but it all returned yesterday - I was miserable. Blake's brother came up to finally get the windows put in, they spent ALL day on it. From 6am to 9pm. Blake made a sill for the window in the kitchen, which is nice, except he made it IN the kitchen, so everything was covered in dust, which I had the joy of cleaning up. 

This morning sucked SO bad. I left half an hour early because I had a dr appt at 8. The highway was SOOO backed up it took me 27 minutes to get one mile. I ended up having to reschedule the appt, go straight to work, and I still got here 5 minutes late. My water bottle leaked all over my back seat, my allergies are ridiculous, and I feel like hell. *whines* 

Today was the EDD for my first mc. I'm surprisingly less sad than I thought I would be.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girlies,

I've missssseddddd you! Here's my scan piccy, I'm not having twins, phew! I'll write my reply now too x
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Sounds like you had a great weekend. So the big countdown is on for the move.i hate moving too. Are you having lots of help so you dont have to do any heavy lifting?
YAY for todays appt :happydance: HOW EXCITING!! Will you have a pic to post?

*Vegas,*

Sorry to hear about your allergies. I suppose youre not able to take anything for the allergies, or am I wrong?

I wouldnt worry about the current no pg symptoms compared to your pregnancy with Charlotte. Maybe youre having a boy??? 

Im sure your little bean is sticky and everything will be fine. You watch, 5 weeks will pass before you know it and then you will breathe a huge sigh of relief.


*Stef,*

Yay to finally getting the windows put in!!

Sounds like your day started out horribly. Your traffic sounds like LA traffic-are you sure youre not driving in LA?

Im so glad youre less sad than you thought youd be :hugs: Thats great.

*Jasmine,*

Aww your little bean is so cute!!!! 


*AFM,*

My temp spiked again today. WTH is going on?? I dont _think_ I was tossing around much when I took the temps, but I must have been, because I know that I pretty much had 4 hours of good sleep when I took the temps. I dont know whats going on but pretty sure its not a bfp :nope:. I think the soy has just made my temps higher. Bet they start going down tomorrow and af will be here by Weds, Thurs at the latest.

I have still spotted during the luteal phase, not as much as before, but its still there. I just went this morning to have blood drawn to check my thyroid levels because I think they are all messed up, and have scheduled an endometrial biopsy for April 24 to see if I have any polyps that could be causing my spotting during the luteal phase. So, maybe I didnt get my bfp this cycle, but Im taking steps to check out other factors that could be in my way of my bfp!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi everyone,

I&#8217;m finally back, i&#8217;ve only been away from here for one week and loads has happened! All the house guests have gone now, hooray! How horrible am I! Well, it&#8217;s just too tiring hosting atm I can&#8217;t cope with it! Although it's been very nice to see a lot of my friends especially with shane being away. We went to a safari park on Saturday which Eva enjoyed so much as she got to see 'Simba' she's loving Lion King atm!

Vegas, Eva was sick because she ate too much spagetti Bolognese then Shane gave her a massive hot chocolate, and that&#8217;s exactly what her sick was a combination of to, hmmmm tasty, perhaps that will bring your sickness on! She was fine though, thanks for the concern! That&#8217;s so cute about Charlotte saying her eyes were wiggling, hehe! OH was working away in Birmingham last week and Eva got upset because when she asked where he was I said Birmingham (don&#8217;t ask!) and she thought I said &#8216;Burning him!&#8217; she thought he was away being burnt by someone, bless her! BTW my due date with Eva was 15th December like you and she came on the 10th! It&#8217;s really not too bad the only thing I find is that she has to wait a long time for parties and presents then it all comes at once! Your numbers are looking good btw! Good luck for the ultrasound s on Wednesday, it will be hard for you to enjoy the next 5 weeks but I have a good feeling! Glad your UTI is gone too!

Meli, Sorry all your technology conked out on you but glad you got your new desktop sorted, lol about downloading viruses, oops! Also, sounds like you have a lot to fork out for in the next few months! I like the fact your middle name is Erika that&#8217;s lovely! Shan&#8217;e dad is called Eric and he also likes that name but Eva has his mum&#8217;s middle name so I&#8217;m not allowing it! Meli, your temp is sooo high for 12dpo, something must be going on, if you&#8217;re not pregnant is it the soy? I think you might be pg though and it&#8217;s not showing yet. Sorry about the BFNs though, they are never nice! I really will be mad with your egg if she isn&#8217;t up the duff after all of the sterling BD&#8217;ing you put in this month! Only kidding I know when the time is right it will happen and it will be your special egg, that&#8217;s what my sister used to say to me and you are doing all of the best things to work towards getting it, I know it won't be long! I love your job advice to Stef too, so sweet!

Sweet, hitchhiker made me giggle too! Hope you&#8217;re doing well and not feeling too much like a hitchhiker this week! 

Stef, sorry to hear about all of the nausea I hope it&#8217;s eased off a bit! Hope that your bangs are behaving too, we call it a fringe in the UK, bangs sounds very funny to me as fringe will to you! Cucumber cravings, hmm that&#8217;s a hard one to place! I&#8217;m just craving everything, every food, every hour! If I don&#8217;t eat for two hours, I&#8217;m in pain, and I&#8217;m not even joking! No nausea yet though, which worries me! Hope you have good news back from the job interview! The post storm pancakes sound absolutely AMAZING! I&#8217;d love to try them especially done American style! The tornado sounds insane we don&#8217;t get anything like that in this country really! It sounds exciting like Wizard of Oz! I&#8217;ve been getting headaches too btw, very annoying aren&#8217;t they! Sorry to hear it&#8217;s the EDD for first mc, I&#8217;m glad that you&#8217;re okay as can be about it!

Angel, I&#8217;m being very irritable too! I daren&#8217;t even have Eva&#8217;s 3 year old friend Lacey round, I&#8217;ll probably end up flooring her if she annoys me (seriously joking) Although she did scratch Eva's face and made it bleed at nursery this week so maybe not! Thanks for posting the HCG chart, that&#8217;s really useful! Nice picky Angel, your bump is lovely and a very organised wardrobe in the background, can you come and do mine please? Funnily enough about wanting to call my bean Peter August, I have changed my mind again now but only cos Shane originally said no to one of my fave names but has now said he likes it, we also like it for a girl the name is Rowan. So Rowan Stephen for a boy or Rowan Alana for a girl (my dad or sisters name as the middle name!) I&#8217;m terrible aren&#8217;t I but I absolutely LOVE this one and it really is one of my favourites!! Hope Shane doesn&#8217;t change his mind again! Good luck for appointment today and enjoy hearing the heartbeat it will be lovely!

Afm, I told work today that I was expecting as Shane had to tell his manager the other day when I needed him to come out early, I was worried about it getting around the office as we work on the same very small floor! I also wanted to try secure my maternity leave! My boss was really happy for me which was nice, I am only telling HR and management for now though! The scan was wonderful btw, we had to wait a good two hours to go in by which time I was a nervous wreck! I was so stressed out because I was late, I literally floored it to the appointment but there was a diversion and loads of traffic, then I think I got clocked speeding! I was a right state when I got there after running from the carpark carrying Eva but I need not have bothered as I had to wait so long! It was worth the wait though, the sonograpgher was really nice she made a real effort to show Eva and include Eva too! Eva got upset cos she thought they were hurting &#8216;her baby&#8217; which was cute. She showed us the yolk sac and the heartbeat, I was surprised by how clear bean looked already! Right, that&#8217;s me caught up, I&#8217;m never staying away again! X x OMG nearly deleted this entire message then!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

We missed you! And yes, dont you *dare* leave for more than a few days-I absolutely forbid it lol!

Dont feel bad about being glad your houseguests are gone. Its exhausting, whether one is pg or not! Cleaning madly before they come, preparing, planning meals and buying extra food..cleaning when they leave..its exhausting! Fun, but def exhausting!

Omg that was too cute about Eva and birmingham. Kids are so cute.

Yah, unfortunately, I really do think its the soy thats causing these high temps, not a bfp

Tell me about it..Im also mad at my ovaries lol! Watchtheyre gonna get the double soy dose in a few days!

I second your comment to Angel, about her wardrobe being nicely organized. I also am putting in my request for her to come and do mine, pretty please!

I like your names of Rowan Stephen and Rowan Alana! They are unique.

Im glad that your work was very cool to your bfp news. Im sure thats a relief to you, now that youve told the people that need to know. One less item on your plate.

That was sweet of the sonographer to include Eva in the visit. Eva diva is too cute with her fear that they were hurting her baby :hugs:


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Meli, I still think your chart looks pretty great though, it's so frustrating when temps are high and you get bfns, you just wanna know either way don't you! I guess at least your cycles are nice and regular now, I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, the traffic this time was caused by an accident, but most mornings I deal with traffic caused by bridge construction - it's just never THIS bad! 

Jasmine, glad you're back! Yay for the little bean! I can't blame Eva for eating too much spaghetti bolognese, share please! Lol. Oh I completely understand being in pain if you don't eat! I get an hour and a half to two hours after I eat before I start feeling sick and need to eat again, it's horrible! I eat at home, by the time I get to work I feel sick! Now you got me wanting those pancakes again! We're doing steak tonight, though, which I usually love but right now just doesn't sound appetizing... Blake's been giving me crap because I keep having trouble eating most foods... I knew about food aversions and all that, but didn't realize foods I love would literally make me nauseous at the thought of them! I was craving sandwiches about a week and a half ago, got my sandwich, and since then, the thought of a sandwich makes me want to puke! Oh and I love the name Rowan! 

AFM, sometimes you just need a giant juicy fatty delicious double cheeseburger and curly fries at work... :haha:


----------



## Middysquidge

Now I really want curly fries! I actually had a cheeseburger for tea too, naughty us x


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am glad today hasn't been too hard for you. I am sorry your commute was so crappy and you spilled your water. I have had several cravings for curly fries. We love Arby's at my house!

Jasmine, lovely pic!! Bean is looking great, or should I say Rowan Stephen? Thanks for the comment about my closet. You all know how anal I am, the closet is organized by type of shirt (for both Jeff and I), then the shorts, pants and dresses.:wacko: Oh that safari park sounds so fun! And don't feel about about wanting guests to leave, I actually hate having guests stay for an extended period at my house.

Meli, I hope your thyroid comes back okay, but if not, that you are able to get on meds right away.

Vegas, sorry your allergies are acting up. Try not to worry about your lack of symptoms. :hugs:

I had my appointment, I heard the hb. It was between 150 and 155, which is good. I had a blood draw for some genetic testing and the sex of the baby. The company doing it is trying to get lubricity or something because whatever my insurance doesn't cover, the company covers. I didn't really have time to think about it and go over the pros and cons of everything, so I just said yes. I may have said no if I had time to think about it, but what's done is done. They will give me the sex results in about two weeks. I don't think I would believe it if it said girl though so I would still wait until 6/19 for my gender scan. There was one part about the app that I didn't like, I don't feel like typing the entire conversation, but my doctor said something that lead me to believe he may want to try to induce me at 38 weeks. I really want a natural birth with no pain meds, no induction and certainly no c-section. Inducing that early will increase my chances greatly of having another c-section. I go back in four weeks and I will talk to him more about it. If that is his plan of action I may have to look for a new doctor. That really sucks though because when I was researching to find him, he seemed to be my best shot at a vbac.

Anyhow, I have a friend taking a picture for tomorrow to post as my pregnancy announcement. I will post it as soon as she sends it to me. Jeff will be calling his brother and mom before I post it on fb. I haven't told Carter though. The thought of telling him makes me feel sick to my stomach. I am not really sure why though.


----------



## angel2010

Oh yeah I forgot to say, I told Carter we had to go to the store to get some baby shoes (for our picture) and he said "for my baby sister". Hope he is right!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: Baby is looking perfect. I love the name Rowan. All of your names have been quite good. Sorry you are irritable, but I totally understand. To be honest I think little kids can get on your last nerve despite what your hormones are doing. I'm glad you've told your boss, at least that is off your mind now.

Meli: I'll be interested in hearing your test results. Your temps really do look so good. I had a month when I was trying to ttc the mc that I had a 16 day luteal phase. I took test after test all with bfn. Such an odd thing, but sometimes the chart gives us false hope. Of course if you implanted late then it will still take another few days for it to register so there is still hope! Also, I am taking Benadryl for my allergies, I've read it is OK to take. 

Stef: Sorry that yesterday was your first due date, but happy you took it well. Glad to hear your interview went well. 

Angel: That hb sounds good and strong. Do you remember the name of the test you took? I plan on doing as much genetic testing as possible considering what happened last time (I've always refused these tests in the past). I'm sorry your doctor thinks you need another c-section. I'm a pretty horrible candidate for a vbac myself, but my doctor was still willing to refer me to another doctor to consult about a vbac. Personally, if this pregnancy works out I am hoping to have it around week 38 to try and give a little more distance between the child's birthday and Christmas. Charlotte was over 7lbs at 37 weeks so I'm sure this one would be fully cooked by 38 weeks. Ask your doctor if he can refer you to someone as you are interested in a vbac and see what he says. I too wanted the natural experience, but I also want my baby here safely no matter what that takes and I'm sure you feel the same. Post that announcement for us to see!

Nothing to report here. I just realized how late it is and I'm still not ready for work (which is a huge staff meeting this am). So I'll write more later. Hope all is well.


----------



## angel2010

We have talked about vbac before and he is a supportive vbac doctor and has even said with the last pregnancy "in your case, a vaginal birth will be safer than a repeat csection". That is why I was so confused and upset by it. It came from left field.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, now I want another burger and more curly fries! Lol.

Angel, we love Arby's, too. Well, I don't like roast beef, but I like their chicken stuff, curly fries, potato wedges (droooool), shakes (extra drooooool)... God I'm hungry... 

Yay for a nice strong heartbeat! I mentioned in your journal about your doc wanting to induce, but I would DEFINITELY talk with him about it knowing now that he was supportive of vbac before. 

Can't wait to see your announcement pic!

vegas, late for work - why I don't get on the computer in the morning! I'm always running late already! Traffic again this morning... ugh. Can't wait to have a job closer to work.

AFM, last progesterone shot of that vial was last night. I'm getting blood work done on Thursday to see if I need to continue the shots, then my appt on Friday - more blood work, the pee tests, u/s... this week needs to hurry up! I'll take a slow down for Thursday, though, it's our anniversary :)


----------



## angel2010

Hopefully you won't need to continue the shots. My ob hasn't decided if he wants me to get the daily heparin injections. I am not looking forward to it!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*Thats a nice strong hb! :happydance: I cant wait for you to post the announcement. You mentioned needing shoes so I think I *may* have a feeling of the pic. Well see! 

Since Carter said you were buying shoes for his sister, does that mean you already told him you are pg?

*Vegas,*

I think the genetic testing is a great idea. 

I hope you got to work on time without stressing too much!

*Stef,*

Unlike you, I love Arbys roast beef sandwiches. Unfortunately for me (or maybe, fortunately?) the only Arbys in my city is about 10 miles away. I think Ive only eaten there once in the last 5 years.

FX that you dont need anymore progesterone shots..I remember you said they were unpleasant.

*AFM,*

My temp dropped today and I feel the witch cackling in the corner. I slept horribly wrong last night and my neck/right shoulder and arm are so sore. I can barely move them. I soooo wanted to call in sick to work today, but Im taking a sick day next Weds for the endometrial biopsy, and then calling in sick on May 24 (Vegas trip. I need to call in sick that day because my co-worker is off for 2 weeks during that time, and I suspect my Director may very well tell me no to a vacation day. Hes done that before--denied me a vacation day if my co-worker and he will not be around. So I will fix his wagon and just call in sick. TAKE THAT!) Anyways, thats why I dragged myself in today and brought with me an herbal hot pack that I can warm up in microwave and put on my shoulders. I think its the only way Ill make it through the day.

In the meantime, I need to figure out my plan for next cycle. I am scheduled for the endometrial biopsy next Weds, which according to FF should be CD7. My o day will probably be 7 days later. I dont know how long I will bleed from the procedure, and I read that you cant BD until the bleeding stops. What I need to figure out, is if I should take the soy isoflavones again or not. I dont want to take the soy and suffer through the side effects, and then not even be able to BD, in effect, having taken the soy for nothing. Not just because of the side effects, but because I dont want to take soy for too long because of the possible long term side effectsIf I DO decide to take the soy, I need to take it starting CD3, which will be here soon. Or, maybe just count myself out for the next cycle and start ttc the following one?

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: perhaps you could post something in the ttc section and also the ttc after 35 section as well (covers mores bases that way). 

Stef: I hope you won't have to continue with the shots.

Angel: I hope you don't need shots either! Do you think your doc forgot that you had spoken about a vbac? I'm sure he'd be happy to talk to you about it.

Afm: meeting one of the day went well. It was a huge outdoor thing so even though I was a bit late no one noticed or cared. Meeting two of the day starts at 6:30pm so it's going to be a long day. I've been a bit crampy today. Tomorrow is my ultrasound. I'll only be 5+3 so I doubt we'll see much. I'm dragging Ben with me as I refuse to go to any appointment without him after last time. Maybe I'll let him off the hook after the 20 week scan.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, eek! Daily shots would suck! I get nervous for the shot every time, not sure why - as long as I make sure I drink some juice before and after, it's not too bad. The second one was horrible because I hadn't eaten much and wasn't feeling well to begin with. Last night's wasn't bad at all - I drank some apple juice first. Blake also is becoming a pro, lol, he doesn't clue me in as to when he's going to inject, he just keeps talking and does it when I'm not expecting so I don't tense my butt cheeks! :haha: Hope you don't have to do the daily injections!

Meli, we're lucky enough to have pretty much every restaurant we could want super close to the new house. That's bad, too, though, haha. Sorry your temp dropped and you're expecting AF. Stupid witch! I'm not sure what advice to give on the soy this next cycle - if you want to avoid the side effects and all that, maybe you can skip it, and if the bleeding from the biopsy stops in time, you can give it a go without the soy?

vegas, don't blame you for dragging him with you! I wanted to bring Blake to my first appt, but I was only able to get one that he couldn't come to, or I would have had to wait until this next one. He IS coming to this one, though, thankfully. I don't think he'd miss it.

I'm just about to eat another double cheeseburger and fries. :-# I'm so hungry and it's the only thing that isn't turning me off from food! I AM eating chicken tonight, so that makes up for it, right?


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, sorry it looks like af will show. I agree with Vegas, post a thread about it and see how long other ladies bled. If they didn't bleed too long, I would go ahead with the soy just in case. And no, we haven't told Carter, that is why when he said it, it was so strange.

Vegas, hope your next meeting goes well and the day flies! I drug Jeff to my first ultrasound too. I was very nervous and having him there helped. I called my OB's office today to find out more information about that testing. Apparently they were supposed to give me a pamphlet and have me sign something which they neglected to do. The office lady was very apologetic and went over everything over the phone with me. It irritates me though, if all of that was supposed to be given, I could have made an informed choice. Anyhow, the test is called Panorama and the company is called Gentath. I haven't been able to to any research on them yet, but I will by the end of tonight. As for my dr forgetting about my vbac, that is impossible because we already mentioned it while I was laying on the bed for the doppler. The whole visit was strange. I am going to have to clear the air next visit because I hate being unsure.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thats a good idea you and angel suggested about posting in the other sections. I may just do that.

Omg you have a long day today.poor you!

Wowyour first ultrasound is almost here!!:happydance:

*Stef,*

LOL at Blakes handiwork resulting in you not tensing butt cheeks! I always have DH remove the bandages/tape from when they draw blood. I cant do it myself. Ill sit there for 20 minutes, pulling micro inches at a time.

Your advice about the soy for this cycle mirrors my gut instinct. DH and I had an interesting conversation last night (that he brought up-details below).

Enjoy the cheeseburger and fries!! I dont think that eating chicken later makes up for it, but WHO CARES lol! :haha::haha:


*Angel,*

Wowthat is strange how Carter made that comment about a baby sister!!! FX he does have an insight that we lack!

*AFM,*

I dont think I mentioned this, but I had such a vivid dream on Friday night. I woke up Saturday morning, mentally dissected and analyzed it, and told DH about it. I dreamt I was on a cruise with DH, DS, and my extended family. After the first day at sea, I realized that the ship we were on wasnt meant for the open seas, it was meant for bodies of water that werent very rough. Well, when I realized that, I panicked, because in my dream, I remembered that on the first cruise DH and I took, there were pretty rough seas for a couple of days (which did happen in real life). I was panicking because I was afraid to tell everyone what I had just realized--that if we hit rough seas, we were screwed. My next thought was Im not going to enjoy myself for the next week because knowing what I know, I can never relax. My dilemma was trying to figure out: do I sound the alarm and tell everyone, or just stay quiet and hope nothing happens?

Im walking around the ship to keep inspecting it, and I see that there was masking tape and stuff along the floors, and that WATER was starting to leak inside. OMG! I was then frantically trying to find DH and my family to tell them that we needed to get the h*ll out of there. at that point, cruise employees were starting to quietly tell people to get in the lifeboats. I finally found my family and DS and told them to get to the lifeboats. They were so calm and taking their time. I was screaming at them and they were so chill! I finally found DH in the casino. Ran up to a man I thought was him, was hysterical and crying, when he turns around, the face morphed into someone else. It wasnt him, although it looked like him, until I got right in front of him. This happened 3 times. Finally I found him and same thing..he was chill as we went to the lifeboats. Then the dream ended.

Well, upon reflection I right away realized that in my dream, the ship was me in an allegorical sense. Meaning that, everything looks fine, but once you start looking at it, its falling apart? Or Im afraid its falling apart? And that Im trying to tell people (family, my drs) that somethings wrong...my body's broken. Im screaming it but everyone refuses to listen to me and my fears!!

So when I explained the dream to DH, he says Thats not what your dream was about at all. Youre just worried about the Vegas trip. Didnt you mention casinos? Weren't we just talking about it last night? Youre a planner and you want to make sure its a perfect trip and everyone has a great time.

I didnt want to argue his point. I mean, HE knows what MY dreams mean, right lol! 

Well, I guess it took a couple of days for him to reflect on that conversation, and it sounds like he is starting to get it. Meaning, he gets that I have very real fears and he just pooh pood them again with his analysis of my dream, and not agreeing with my interpretation.

last night, he says listen, I need to tell you something. I just want you to know that Im worried about you. I think you are way way involved in this ttc stuff. I see you, youre always smiling when you think someones looking and say everything is ok when asked, but I dont think you really are ok. I see your face when youre online engrossed in the bnb website. Youre taking all these supplements, herbal teas, waking up at ungodly hours of the morning to temp, etc. Youre stressing out, gaining weight, this cant be good for you. I love how when you want something, you go after it so wholeheartedly, I can appreciate all your efforts to make this happen, but maybe this is something that is out of your control. I just want you to know that I love you no matter what happens, child together, or no child. We have Matthew and I know he loves you with all his heart. I dont want you to be under this stress just because you think I want a child. Im fine with whatever happens, I just dont want to lose us, or lose you, in this process. Youre making yourself sick. Youre only 40 y/o. You act like youre 50. Women have babies so much later in life. We can go do IVF if thats what you want. I dont care how much it costs. If you want to do it, we will. We have options and choices that many dont have. I just want you to please stop stressing over it then he hugged me hard. 

Wowin between the tears, I couldnt really say much but thank you. I *WISH* it was just about me feeling pressure from him to conceive, because then I would gladly jump off this ttc train if that was the case, because what he said just got me off the hook, but thats not the case at all. Its *me* that wants this to happen so badly. Not to mention the fact that I got pg so quickly the first time isn't helping my expectations!

So, he got me thinking about it and he makes some good points. I think I will just temp starting CD8 or so, until o is confirmed (I know, I know, I've said that before! but I mean it this time!). Then I will stop temping. I think that alone, will go a long way in making me less anxious and stressed.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: your dh is so sweet. I think we as women do place too much pressure on ourselves. As much as we try it's hard to ignore that damn biological clock. Sometimes I wish I had never found bnb (though I love you all) as sometimes it is too much information and can cause as much concern as comfort. I think stress plays a huge part in conception and if you can minimize it then I believe it will help. I like your idea of doing less temping. I can also honestly say that even though I've used things like preseed, it never helped me conceive, the supplements may have helped, but who knows, I think it just made me feel like I was being proactive. I truly believe it will happen for you naturally. Have you considered a month off? No temping, no opks, maybe even limit your bnb time (though I'd really miss you)? Just change your focus to your family and live in the moment.


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/1-DSCN6015_zps50b19835.jpg


Here is our announcement!!!


----------



## angel2010

Ah Melissa, I am so sorry you have been having such a rough time inside. I wish I could hug you right now!!! Everything he said is right though. Like Vegas, I think limiting bnb time could help, especially during the tww. Maybe take next month off no matter the bleeding issue and just BD when you feel like it?:hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: Love the announcement!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I agree with angel and vegas on maybe taking a month off. REALLY taking a month off - no temping, no soy, no worrying! BD when you want, not when you think you should. Rest when you want, instead of BDing because you feel the need to. At the very least, you'll get some relaxation and stress relief, then you can go back at it fully rested and stress free. 

What your DH said actually made ME tear up! Sitting here at work in the front office with my boss right in front of me, just about cried. :cry: It was so sweet (what DH said, not me almost crying in front of my boss, lol)!

angel, posted in your journal, loving the announcement! I'm already considering what to do for a FB announcement whenever we do it (I'm probably going to wait for FB until after we find out gender), but I do have an idea I really like!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I LOVE the announcement! Its beautiful! I love the shading/color. It kind of has that vintagey look. Does that make sense?

*Vegas,*

Youre right about the pressure. All the pressure I feel is what Ive done to myself. And I need to stop torturing myself.

*Stef,*

I didnt mean to make you tear up. Sorry!! :hugs: I hate when that happens to me. I have sinus/allergy issues so whenever I tear up, even lil tears, I get the sinus pressure headache for the rest of the day. HATE IT! 

I cant wait until its time for you to post your announcement. I want to see it!!

I am definitely taking a month off of the soy, due to the biopsy Im having next week. 

*AFM,*

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and virtual hugs:hugs:

This morning, I didnt temp, and was reminded of how nice it felt to sleep in until the alarm goes off! No tossing and turning.Im fine with temping until I confirm o, its the last week of temping, when Im getting into the home stretch, that I start getting anxious.

It probably makes sense for me to get off of bnb, but I.just.cant. *I would miss you guys too much!* You all are the only outlet I have about this ttc stuff, I dont know what I would do without the support. I cant quit yall (line from brokeback mountain :haha:). I feel very connected to you guys, maybe its because of the heartache we went through together, maybe its because we mesh as a group well, idk. All I do know is that I would miss yall too much. Im willing to cut back on other things, but not bnb. Even though Im not pg yet, Id still like to stay online with yall, if you dont mind..and Im hoping that at least Ill be pg before sweetmomma gives birth.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Of course we want you here, we just don't want to make you any more stressed than you are already and we don't want to get you into trouble with your dh because you are on bnb.

Stef: Gender announcements are a lot of fun, but do you really think Blake can hold out telling the world until you are 20 weeks? 

OK, speaking of stress, my scan is in less than an hour. I'm home having lunch, not that I can eat, before I go. Anyway, I think I'm going to have a panic attack. I know we aren't going to really even see anything (I really wish we weren't doing one this early) and all I can think about is that instead of seeing a gestational sac that they will instead see a bunch of cysts saying that the molar tissue is back, but there is no baby. Also, the last scan I had in this office is when I saw my lifeless little baby. I was really caught off guard last time and now I feel like I have to steel myself for the worse. I really just don't want to go back to this office anymore, it's like returning to the scene of a horrible crime. I know I am over-reacting, but these people led me to believe everything was fine when I went in for my eight week scan, discounted any concerns I had about the dating being off, and then at 13 week told me my baby was dead and it could possibly give me cancer. Ben doesn't want to hear any of this. He tells me it is out of my control and I should just live in the moment and not worry. How on earth am I supposed to do that? OK, enough of my pity party. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I agree with vegas, we definitely want you here! But only if it's not causing you more stress :)

vegas, you're right, he probably can't hold out that long. We're still telling family on Mother's Day, and probably close friends around that time. I'm just waiting on FB... maybe, I'm totally impatient, too lol. The announcement idea I have isn't gender specific, so if we can't wait I can still use it.

And big hugs :hugs: Ben is right that it is out of your control, unfortunately, but I completely understand worrying. Wouldn't it be nice to be as laid back as our men seem sometimes? I do know, at least in Blake's case, that he worries secretly, tries not to show it so it doesn't worry me more. So I wouldn't get upset with Ben for telling you not to worry, there's a good chance he is worrying secretly, too.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, :hugs: I know everything is going to be just fine for you. I do understand your worry though, I am glad Ben will be there with you.:hugs:

Melissa, I am glad you are taking a month off soy and planning to stop temping after o is confirmed, I really think it will help. We would certainly miss you if you left us!! We are very connected in our group. Sometimes when I am with my RL friends I think about how I can't wait to get home to check on one of you.

We will be taking our vacation 2 days after we have our gender scan. When we come back, I want to get our family pictures done. In one of those photos I will do the gender reveal. 
Jeff has been nagging me about packing. I haven't done that much because I know how long it takes me and I know how much has to be left out until the end. Well today I decided okay, I will do some packing so he will see. In an hour I had all of our room, the closet and all the photos off the wall and shelves packed. Then I got to say "See, I know what I am doing!!"


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I dont think you are over reacting at ALL! Its where you first realized the heartbreak that was your reality. 

I agree with Stef-I am positive that Ben is just as worried but feels he cant show it to you. Men are wired that way. And Im glad that hes going with you!

I know everything will be fine. It will all work out. :hugs::hugs:

*Stef,*

When do you plan on announcing on fb?

*Angel,*

Im the same way, so I know what you mean. Sometimes I cant wait get online and check on you guys, or share something!

You rock, packing so quick! :thumbup: When will men learn that we have our ways and we know best in certain situations??


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I want to wait as long as I can to announce on FB. I did plan to wait until we found out gender, but like vegas said, probably won't be able to. I guess it really depends on if I can get Blake to wait, lol.


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Meli, I want to wait as long as I can to announce on FB. I did plan to wait until we found out gender, but like vegas said, probably won't be able to. I guess it really depends on if I can get Blake to wait, lol.

Well, GL with that! :haha:

Something tells me that adorable Blake will not be able to keep the great news to himself for too long :nope:


----------



## StefNJunk

You're probably right, considering he told work weeks ago! If he told anyone else he hasn't said anything to me, but last time I had to actually come out and ASK for him to tell me. If I ask if he's told anyone, he can't lie. If I don't ask, he just doesn't tell me, lol. It was his idea to wait awhile, I thought I was impatient!

I'm sitting at work soooo feeling like I'm going to throw up. Tried eating a snack (fiber brownie), but I really DON'T want it, so about two bites in it felt like it might make its way back out... went to the bathroom, no puking, but bleh... can't wait to get out of here in 26 minutes and drive in the 80 degree weather with no a/c... double bleh! More like just can't wait to be home.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: way to go with the packing! We've moved a ton and I despise packing.

Ok, so my appointment was at 12:45, we got there at 12:35 and didn't get in until 1:45. The front desk people are a bunch of morons who put two people, who should have gone after me, ahead of me thanks to the fact that they entered my insurance in incorrectly last week. Anyway the scan went well. I'm measuring two days ahead. Couldn't really see much other than the yolk sac this time. She did show me my c-section scar and tell me that I ovulated on the left side (I could have sworn it was the right). The mc came from the left so I'm hoping this was a better egg. I'm going back next Friday for another scan and she thinks we'll be able to detect a hb at that time. I also rescheduled the appointment with my doctor as I'm putting off seeing her as long as possible. So that's it for now. Thanks for talking me down :)


----------



## angel2010

:happydance: I knew it would go well!!! You have a lovely, sticky bean in there and I am certain you are cancer free from the last pregnancy!!! Sorry the office staff sucked though! I feel the same about the eggs. I am pretty certain that I ovulated on the opposite side as the miscarriage, yet on the same side as Carter. I felt really good about that.


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, sorry the staff sucked, but glad the scan went well!

I've never asked what side I o'd from, now I'm curious. I honestly am not sure this time, because I felt twinges from both sides at o time, which is unusual. 

A little convo between me and Blake last night:
Me: My stomach hurts
Blake: That's my fault, I'm sorry
Me: Why?
Blake: My sperms have a tendency to go up there and make babies
Me: Yeah, they're pretty potent!

Lol. I've seriously considered getting BlakesBrain.com to post the crazy stuff he says, it's ALL the time he comes up with stuff that cracks me up, and it comes so naturally, it's hilarious. The first mc, on the way to the ER, he asked in all seriousness, "Could cannibalism hurt the baby?" Think about that one for a second... lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm at work totally lol-ing about Blake's comments.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*
Im so glad your scan went well!! :happydance: We told you :hugs:

*Stef,*

LOL at Blakes comments! I vote that you DO get that website and compile his thoughts. That would be an awesome repository!

*Sweetmomma, Angel & Jasmine,*

I hope yall are doing well!

*AFM,*
AF finally arrived this morning.

I got my blood test results. TSH 2.4, Free T3 2.6, Free T4 1.0

Ive done some research. They are not ideal and it seems that I would benefit from meds. I emailed my dr a few minutes ago, FX she agrees and doesnt give me a hard time!!! :growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: sorry the witch got you, but happy you are able to start on a new cycle. I have no idea what those numbers mean, but I hope your doctor agrees with you. 

What is everyone up to this weekend? I hired a sitter for Saturday night so we are going out to dinner. Should be nice to get out for a bit. We haven't had a date night in ages.


----------



## StefNJunk

Blake mentioned BlakesBrain.com again last night. He really wants me to start it - guess he wants his 15 minutes, lol. Problem is, I wouldn't remember things he's said, and I'd forget to write them down. Plus a lot of the stuff is either inside joke related or "you have to know him" kind of stuff. 

Meli, sorry af showed, but at least now you can move on to the next cycle! Have you decided if you're going to do the soy this time? 

vegas, we have tickets for tonight to Shen Yun that Blake got for free from work ($400 worth of tickets!). The rest of the weekend I'm not sure what we're doing, but I'd really like to spend some time outside, since it's supposed to be really nice! 

So our anniversary was yesterday. Blake tried lobster for the first time. Said he liked the taste, not so much the texture. I'm good on all that... not a seafood fan! 

Appt with midwife today... kind of nervous. At this point last time the baby was dead but we didn't know yet. I'll be so relieved once I see everything is ok... just so so ready to get to that appt and see... about 6 hours to wait. Haven't gotten the results from the progesterone test yet, but will at some point today or at my appt.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I just know today's appointment will go well. It is so easy to compare to your last experience, I know I have. Let us know how it goes and what they say about the shots. Happy belated anniversary! Sorry Blake wasn't the biggest fan of lobster, but it can be a little chewy. Does Blake know Shen Yun is a dance performance? No way my dh would go, but glad to hear Blake is open-minded. 

Fridays at work can just drag on. Is it 5:00 yet?!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, I've never tried lobster... never plan to either! I'm BIG on texture, so if he wasn't a fan, I'll probably hate it. That and seafood... ick. He did say he would try it again, wants to try it grilled. He ate the whole tail, so he didn't hate it. Usually if he doesn't like something, he makes it QUITE obvious, like little kid obvious, lol.

He does know it's a dance performance, he looked up video before accepting the tickets from work. We're supposed to be bringing a friend and his son, not sure if that will fall through (this friend falls through a lot). 

Totally agree about Fridays! I'm leaving an hour early today, though, to get home and have time to shower and everything so that I don't have to worry about it after my appt and we can just figure out dinner then getting to the theater. 

I hope you have fun on your date night tomorrow!


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, sorry about af.
Stef, Like Vegas said, I know today will be fine. 
Jasmine, shall I make the tired ass comment again??
Sweetmomma, hope all is well.
Vegas, have fun this weekend!! Hope the rest of your work day flies!

AFM, I am pretty sure I said I would post a bump pic. Sorry it has taken so long. I wanted one where I was dressed and had makeup and stuff on. Because I also wanted to show you all my hair. But, Jeff has been working later and I am always in my pjs and ready for bed when he gets home. He hasn't been home for dinner since Tues and won't be until Mon. 
We have officially told everyone about the pregnancy but Carter. I told my grandma yesterday. Turns out my mom had already blabbed, go figure, right?! 
This weekend I will probably pack some. We need to go to the apartment to do some measuring to see what all has to go into storage. Saturday evening I am going to my mom's house to hang out with my grandma again. My parents are in Ireland on vacation and my grandma has come from 2 hours away to dog sit, so I want to take advantage and hang out with her some. I have two interviews scheduled with doula's set up. The first and seventh. I am pretty excited. One of them also does birth photography, which I wanted to hire anyway. If I ended up going with her, I could get the doula service, the birth photography and a newborn photography package for about $1300. The savings would be nice, but I really want to make sure I mesh well with her as a first priority. Other than that, not much else going on. Have fun this weekend ladies!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Date night should be fun! Does Charlotte not give you a hard time to leave her with someone?

*Stef,*

I havent decided yet about the soy. I think I will flip a coin tonight lol!

Glad you had a nice anniversary yesterday.

Im sure that your scan will be perfect today :happydance:

DH doesnt eat shrimp or lobster (he calls them the cockroaches of the sea) but myself and DS LOVE them.

Have fun tonight at your performance! 


*Angel,*

I second your tired ass comment :haha:

I cant wait to see a pic of your hair! Cant you take a selfie?

I think that's a nice idea to spend time with your grandma.

Gl with the doula interviews. I hope one of these is the right one and you could stop your search. 

*AFM,*

DS is with us this weekend so we will go to dinner tonight. Tomorrow we are going to dinner and the movies with DD who is coming to visit from college. I think we will see Oblivion. Then Sunday I will do everything that I didnt get to do on Sat (laundry, etc etc). Joy!

Good news-my dr agreed to start me on a low dose of levothyroxine (Synthroid) for hypothyroidism. I hope I respond well to it, and respond quickly.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girlies, 

Have been reading all the posts but not replying, like a BAD Internet friend, I'm sorry, will you forgive me again, perrrrrllleeeaaassseeee with a cherry on? I've been in bed around 8pm every night this week, I'm having a mad one tonight, it's 10pm and I'm only just in bed, whoooooo!

Meli, just wanted to say I'm so sorry stupid af came, I've had it with your ovaries now, seriously it's OVER. Just kidding, we gotta kick their stupid ovarian shaped ass this month, are you gonna soy them out? What do the bloods mean? Why are you concerned? Sorry that you feel very down about it all right now, I think it's understandable and of course if you need to take a break well understand, I sure haven't exactly been mrs proactive of late! I would miss you though! I'm totally in agreement about temping less, it's so stressful! good luck with all you decide!

Vegas, I'm so happy for you that your appointment went as well as can be expected right now, I have a good feeling about this little beany! 

Angel, yes you need to make the tired ass comment, it stops me being a lurker! I LOVE your announcement it's so original and I love the piccy, I really think you'll have a girl! 

Stef, Blake is such a character isn't he! Gotta loves blakes brains.com! Wishing you all the luck for your scan shortly, I'll be equally as nervous at my 12 weeks, hope to hear great news soon!

Afm, not much to report, having a gret relationship with Ian the iPad in bed each night, zero energy, very hormonal, out tomorrow night at "book club" which is really just get twated on wine club and joke about having not read the book club but obviously I'll be sober tomorrow will still be good as we do loads of homemade food, nom nom! Told close friends and family today about baked bean too x


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh yeah I'm dying to see angels hair too, dying get it? Hilarious aren't I


----------



## angel2010

:rofl:

You guys crack me up!!! I did get it dyed like the picture and cut that length too. I am awful at selfies! Jeff works until 10:30 tonight. I will try this weekend. 

Meli, that is the medication I am on. It worked really quickly for me.

Jasmine, glad to see you back! Have fun at the book club. I would like to join one, but when it is a book I don't enjoy I have a very hard time reading and comprehending. How did you family react?


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

I&#8217;ve also had it with my ovaries lol! They don&#8217;t know what short rope they're on!

I don&#8217;t think I will take the soy this month, for 2 reasons: first is because I am having the endometrial biopsy on Weds, and my fertile period starts the following Sunday. BD&#8217;ing depends on whether or not I am still bleeding, and I don&#8217;t want to take the soy, go through the side effects while I am taking them, and then more side effects during the tww, for nothing. Also, you&#8217;re not supposed to use them very long so I don&#8217;t want to &#8216;waste&#8217; taking them, iykwim?

2nd reason I wont take them is because I am going to start taking the thyroid meds today and I don&#8217;t want to confuse any side effects from the soy and the thyroid. 

I am still going to keep temping, soy or not, CD 8 til o is confirmed&#8230;.

Have fun at your book club tomorrow! I know you&#8217;ll enjoy the food even though you can&#8217;t join them in the wine. Who cares! Are you going to share your news, or just say that you&#8217;re on antibiotics (if asked why you&#8217;re not drinking)?

How exciting that you broke the news! :dance:

And YES, you are hilarious AND brills with your &#8216;dye&#8217; comment :rofl:

*Angel,*

I&#8217;m like you, if I&#8217;m not into the book, I have a difficult time even wanting to finish it. And I&#8217;m not too discriminating, once I start a book, I will finish it, but sometimes you find a clunker and forget it.

I&#8217;m glad the rx worked quickly for you, I hope it does the same for me!! FX


----------



## StefNJunk

I'll respond properly later, we have to eat and run to the show but I wanted to update you guys on my appt.

Let's just say I'm pretty officially convinced there was a twin and that's what the bleeding was. Scan showed one small sac with no baby in it (or a subchorionic hemorrhage, but she said it didn't look like that), midwife said I should probably expect more bleeding.

Good news - baby is doing just fine! Sac is shaped well, baby measures 9+2. HB 147. He/she was wiggling around a lot, to the point the midwife had a hard time measuring the HB. I'm soooo relieved. 

My progesterone is 33.5, so I don't need to continue the shots. We are testing again in a month to make sure it stays where it's supposed to be. 

So yay!


----------



## angel2010

That is all great news Stef!!!! I am so happy for you!!! I am sorry you lost the twin though and I hope any more bleed comes and goes quickly for you.:hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: So glad to hear that everything is looking good. Also sorry to hear that there may have been a twin, but I'm sure you are super happy to get just one healthy baby. I'm sure you were relieved to hear that you won't be needing any more shots. 

Meli: This sounds like it is going to shape up to be an interesting cycle between the biopsy and the new meds. I'd say this is a really good month just to go with the flow and not worry about temps, opks and all the rest. 

Angel: OK, so we'll wait for the pic, but we really want to see your new hair and growing bump.

Jasmine: Good to see you on here. Hope you have fun at your book club. We understand that you're feeling zapped. When you feel up to it, I'm sure we'll hear more from you. 

AFM: DH went to bed early so I'm watching tv and playing on the internet. I think I'm finally starting to get a few pregnancy symptoms, my nipples are really sore and all I've wanted to do since I got home was lay down. Strangely enough I'm getting a second wind and am not ready for bed. Bad tv must be energizing me.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, those are both symptoms I had, well still have. It was worse before though. I was SO exhausted all day and even more so around 7, but come 9pm I was wide awake and up until 1am.


----------



## angel2010

Okay, here are my much anticipated pics!!! One I am letting it all hang out, one I am sucking in and the other one was just for fun. Can you believe how bloated I am!!!! These are from today at 13+2, baby is the size of a peach.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3565_zps5e96aa71.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3568_zpsef356409.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3569_zps550e7694.jpg


----------



## Middysquidge

Morning girls,

Angel, wow, your hair looks AMAZING, I absolutely love it, are you happy with it, I'm getting a little chopped off mine and some layers put in on Saturday, can't wait! Loving the bump too, it's bigger than I thought but mine is also quite big for 9 weeks, ill post a piccy of myself next week with new hair and bump too! Family reacted very well to the news, so that's good, it felt good telling people!

Stef, I'm so thrilled that your scan went well, it's sad news about the twin, strange how you had a feeling from the beginning about it being twins but its a relief that the other one is doing great and you've made it passed the crucial time so far.

Vegas, I'm glad you've started getting more symptoms now, it's all down hill from here, hehe! Just kidding!

Meli, good luck with the biopsy on Wednesday, and taking a more relaxed approach this month, I think it's a great idea! 

I'm off work today, had such a busy weekend just needed a day to catch up on housework and chill out! We went to the coast yesterday, did a huge walk, eat loads, it was lush, I'm trying to power through the tiredness but its hard! X


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: your hair and your bump look amazing.

Jasmine: sounds like you had a lovely weekend.


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies!

Jasmine, your weekend does sound like it was lovely!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, do you think, if the bleeding stops in time, you'll give BDing a go without the soy? Or just play it by ear?

vegas, yay (sort of, lol) for finally having symptoms! 

Angel, loooove the hair! You look gorgeous. And great bump :)

Jasmine, can't wait to see your pic! You guys are making me want new hair, lol. I'm trying to grow mine some and it's looking raggedy! 

AFM, so more on my appt. My midwife knew I'd want an ultrasound - asked me if I had peed when I got there like she would normally have me do (for the pee stick thing that measures ... pee stuff. lol). She pulled the ultrasound machine into her office, and I was soooo nervous. She found the baby right away, zoomed in, and right then I knew everything was ok. She kept commenting on how healthy the baby looked (measuring a day ahead based on LMP and 2 days ahead based on suspected o). She showed us how the sac had a nice thick lining to protect the baby, and said the baby was wiggling so much she was having a hard time measuring the HB. We noticed the other sac after, when I had asked if the bleeding could have been from a twin and she started looking around more. We're getting a huge discount on her fees, too, so that works out. When they were first opening the birthing center (last pg), they had a special for anyone paying up front - $3500, normally $5000. She was going to offer us $4250, but Blake talked her into giving us the $3500 deal. That's $3500 for all visits, blood work, plus the birth and some visits after). 

Blake has a feeling now that it's a girl, so he's got his favorite girl name picked out. We had to meet at the appt because he was running late from work, and when we went back out to the car, he kissed me goodbye to head home and said, "Claire if it's a girl." 

The midwife said I should expect some more bleeding, and, of course, it started Friday night. It was light, though, watery and brown, so nothing to worry about. There was a spurt (lol that just sounds gross in this reference) of it when I went to the bathroom before bed Friday night, then it was light, mostly just when I wiped, until Saturday afternoon. None since! 

I actually thought to write down a Blake's Brain moment this weekend after the appt. "Looks like we have a good, healthy baby. Thick sac. We like thick sacs." Had me cracking up. 

I still haven't told anyone and still want to hold out until Mother's Day. He did blab to a couple neighbors and a friend this weekend, of course! He was talking to a couple of the neighbors outside just getting to know them and told them, then last night he talked to a friend he hasn't seen in at least 15 years and told him. I hope he can hold out on family until Mother's Day so we can give them the private u/s pics!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm glad she warned you that there might be more bleeding. Way to go on getting the reduced rate! I'd still look into programs in Missouri that cover or assist with medical costs should you need a c-section or hospitalization for any other reason. My d&c costs had I not had insurance would have been a tad over $20k, my c-section was only a tad bit more than that including the hospital stay. Not trying to worry you, but want you to be prepared should the need arise.

Afm: my older dog, Chevy, is at the vet's this morning. He has been acting really funny. I think his back is bothering him, but afraid it could be something more. He's only eight, almost nine, so he's not super old. Anyway, I consider him my first child and I'm worried.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, thanks, I will definitely look into options. 

I hope Chevy is ok!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Im so glad to hear your appt went well and that you were able to see your baby!! :wohoo:

Sorry that your twin fears were confirmed. 

Im glad you can stop the progesterone shots. Im sure you wont miss those. And yay to thick sacs :thumbup:

So, not only is Blake adorable, and hilarious with his blakisms, BUT hes also a good negotiator!

I like the name Claire. Its beautiful, simple, classy, & timeless.

Yes, if the bleeding stops, well BD, if not, well just have to wait to ttc until next cycle. 

How was Friday nights show?

*Vegas,*

Yes, I agree, this month is starting out to be pretty chill so far. I think I will keep testing for o, just to keep eye on my cycle, but Im definitely feeling more relaxed this cycle. Im deathly afraid of getting an infection if we BD before Im healed, so I will not push it, for sure!

YAY to finally feeling more pg symptoms! :happydance:

How was date night?

Poor Chevy. 9 years isnt old. I hope theres nothing wrong, and if there is, its something easily fixed.

*Jasmine,*

Cant wait to see your pic next week!!

Im glad your family reacted well. FX time hurries up and passes so yall can start telling family and friends the good news.

Your weekend sounds amazing. Have a great day off (although it sounds like youll be pretty busy!)

*Angel,*

Love your new hairstyle. You look so pretty! Your bump is so cute!! 

Thinking of you..I know your move is coming up soon. Im dreading it with you :nope:

*AFM,*

My weekend was fun. Friday night we went out to dinner, Saturday morning we went out to breakfast, then came home for couple hours, then we went to lunch and to the movies (saw Oblivion, it was _ok,_ I would rate it a 6 out of 10, wait for the rental!) then we tried out a new dessert place (Ritas ice custard happiness), then when out for dinner againtoo much eating out! We normally dont eat out so often, but it was the weekend we had DS, and DD came to spend Saturday with us, soooooooooooo.we splurged a little.

Sunday, didnt do much in the morning, went to car wash and then picked up lunch, didnt start actually DOING anything until the late afternoon, when I did a couple loads of laundry and I cleaned the fridge from top to bottom (with DS help!)

Today is my 3rd day on the thyroid meds, so far, so good, no side effects! AND I may be feeling a little more energy than usual. I think the true test will be the nap on my train ride home. Will I nap really hard (as usual)? Well see. 

I am starting to get nervous about Wednesdays procedure (pain-wise). Ive done research and people have different reactions to it. My dr said to take 400-600mg advil a couple hours before the procedure. Really? Oh yah? Well, in that case, Im going to take 800mg! Im such a rebel :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: a weekend without cooking sounds like the perfect weekend to me. Oblivion looked like it would be really good, but I'll keep my expectations in check. We never go to the movies anyway as we have a big screen at home (dh's splurge for the house). Hooray for more energy. Hope the procedure goes well, I'd say take the Advil before and two glasses of wine when you get home and you should feel just fine. 

So it's Chevy's back that's bothering him. I OK'd them giving him a few injections and they will send him home with some meds. They said they will want to monitor him over the next few weeks. The vet is conveniently located next to my obgyn so perhaps I'll make his appointments for the same time as my own.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: a weekend without cooking sounds like the perfect weekend to me. Oblivion looked like it would be really good, but I'll keep my expectations in check. We never go to the movies anyway as we have a big screen at home (dh's splurge for the house). Hooray for more energy. Hope the procedure goes well, I'd say take the Advil before and two glasses of wine when you get home and you should feel just fine.
> 
> So it's Chevy's back that's bothering him. I OK'd them giving him a few injections and they will send him home with some meds. They said they will want to monitor him over the next few weeks. The vet is conveniently located next to my obgyn so perhaps I'll make his appointments for the same time as my own.

*vegas,*

yup, no cooking was a definite plus, BUT I'd say half the time the food was guilty pleasures, the other half we ate healthily. That's the part that got me-the guilty pleasures lol!

ooooo I will gladly follow your orders of wine when I return home from the biopsy. I hadn't thought of that. Yes ma'am!!

Oblivion is the perfect rental. 

I'm glad Chevy's on the mend. Funny you knew exactly what was wrong with him. You're such a good mom :thumbup:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I only knew because a) he's had back trouble before and b) I tagged two of my vet friends on FB to ask what they thought.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: I only knew because a) he's had back trouble before and b) I tagged two of my vet friends on FB to ask what they thought.

o-i-c. Here's another time that I think FB was helpful lol.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I definitely don't miss the shots, although part of me wanted to keep up with them just because I'm paranoid! It's been 7 1/2 days since the last shot and there hasn't been any problems, so I think everything is good.

Blake is DEFINITELY a good negotiator. He's pretty good at getting his way - he doesn't shut up about it until he does, lol. I've learned to combat that, but most people just give in to him. :haha:

Good luck with the procedure tomorrow! Definitely don't push it as far as BDing before bleeding is done. Last mc, we did the day I thought the bleeding was done, and it ended up coming back shortly after. I ended up getting an infection, not sure if it was from that or from bleeding for awhile, but it's still not worth the risk!

I forgot to mention the show... His friend, as expected, bailed on his. Got stuck working. So Blake was calling around seeing if there was anyone who wanted to go last minute, no luck. We ended up deciding to go alone. We got downtown where the opera house is, got there a few minutes late, spent forever searching for parking, then ended up giving up and going to rent a movie instead, lol! We saw the tickets basically just as something to do for the night, not something we were super excited to see, so we didn't feel like we were really missing anything. It worked out anyway because I started feeling icky on the drive home.

We've been eating out way too much, too. Mostly because the only foods I can stomach are things from restaurants!

vegas, how is Chevy doing?

Angel & Jasmine, how are you ladies feeling?

AFM, I called that last job I interviewed for back, didn't get it. Getting very discouraged... have ANOTHER interview tomorrow morning, Hoping having to get up early isn't going to ruin my chances - I'm soooo not a morning person, but she couldn't meet with me in the afternoon when I get out of work, so I have to go in for 7:30 to meet her. I'm really over this job search thing. I'm going to be showing before I end up finding something at this rate.

Bringing Capone to the vet today, one of his eyes is oozing pretty bad. He's acting normal otherwise, but it's been going on since Saturday / Sunday.

Had another Blake thing I remembered to write down, lol. Months ago we saw a clip of a kid with a runny nose saying, "I have boogers," all cute like and since then we both say that whenever our noses are running, lol. So he tells me this last night, and I said, "So do I," and his response was "Women aren't supposed to say that kind of stuff. Women are sugar and spice and everything nice, men are boogers and ass and everything crass." :haha:

I think wanting to share the things that crack me up with you guys is what reminds me to write them down!

Oh yeah, we watched This Is 40 this weekend and part of it had us literally crying we were laughing so hard. The husband is pretty much a 40 year old version of Blake, no joke. He said, "I think someone followed me around for awhile to create this character."


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, sorry about Chevy but glad he seems to be doing better.

Melissa, I will have to look that movie up. I never know about movies. Seems like my tv never leaves pbs, nick jr and disney jr.:wacko: All that eating out sounds lush(I have taken that from all my lovely English/Brit forum friends!)!! Eating out is my favorite thing to do! I am sure tomorrow's procedure will be textbook! I would take 800 too though, just in case!:haha:

Jasmine, how was that lovely weekend? We need that pic! You too Steph!

Steph, Blake is so cute! I hope Capone is okay and that some meds will fix him right up. I am sorry about that job. I hope tomorrow's is the one!

AFM, I am doing alright pregnancy wise. My back has been really hurting. It seems ridiculous that it hurts this bad so early on. I am hoping once it gets warmer I can start taking daily walks and stuff. I also want to take prenatal yoga. It starts on May 5th so I think I will sign up. So anyhow, I am hoping that all the extra activity will help alleviate the back pain. 
We are almost done packing aside from the bathrooms, kitchen, garage and toys. Jeff is almost done patching and repainting all the holes from pictures and stuff. I am not looking forward to the move though. I have just found out that my dad can't help though so that only leaves Jeff to lift heavy stuff. He has a friend that says he will help, but I am not sure how reliable he is. He is also supposed to see if said friend has another friend that can help if we pay him.
On a positive note though, I have booked our beach vacation!!! We are staying in a condo in Gulf Shores, AL. I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

My dh is a great negotiator also. Sometimes I think his ego gets involved, so it stresses me out sometimes, but what can I say. For the most part, it works out well.

Sounds like Friday night worked out for the best. At least the tickets were free.

Awww, sorry to hear about the last interview results :hugs: Ya know, there *has* to be a reason for that. It must not have been a good fit for you. You have to think that. Im sure the perfect job will come along at the right time. I hope that if tomorrows interview is the right fit for you, it will work out.

Yah, I already warned dh that I will be out of commission starting tmo night, for who knows how long. Get it while you can :haha:

Sorry that Capone isnt doing well. What a coinky dink that both Capone and Chevy arent 100%.

Lol at blakes boogers~!

*Angel,*

sorry that your back is hurting so soon in the game :hugs: I don't do yoga, but I hear it's great, so hopefully pregnancy yoga will help you lots!

I hope you guys can find others to help, even if you have to pay them. Poor Jeff! 

YAY to the beach vacation! It will be lush (as Jasmine would say -I think?)! You're going to look so cute in your swimsuit with your bump!

*AFM,*

One of the movies I rented this weekend was This is 40. The dvr didnt recognize there was a disc in there. It said no disc. Dh cleaned it again, saw there were no scratches on it to cause the error. I finally returned it and called redbox to complain. Turns out it was a blue ray (we have a dvd player). OOOPS. My bad. I still haven't shared that part with dh :haha:

Tonight will be lots of fun (not!). We have to go to a Marching Band orientation night at the high school for DS. He will be starting high school in August and weve convinced him to try out for Marching Band. Im still working on convincing him to also do Track. Hes got the body for it (tall, thin and lanky). You dont really need coordination to run, just endurance. Both of us have NO COORDINATION. Its like he really is my spawn lol! How I ever got accepted onto drill team and cheerleading, I will never know. Fact.

Do any of you watch Rules of Engagement? Its a hilariously funny show. The main character, Jeff, is totally my dh. And my dh says that the female character (Audrey) is totally me. Im prob dating myself because I suspect this show is watched more by the over 40 crowd lol!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef. Well you didn't get the job, but you've got another interview set up do there is still hope. Sorry Capone isn't well. Hope his eye gets better soon.

Angel: I agree with Meli; try yoga. I bought a pregnancy yoga DVD (shiva ray) from Target and used it throughout my pregnancy with Charlotte. They modify for each trimester which is nice. The beach vacay sounds wonderful. We are trying to plan one of our own as we haven't been to the beach in forever. Hope Jeff finds someone to help you move.

Meli: we used to watch Rules of Engagement so I know what you are talking about. I ran track so I highly recommend it for your ds. I was not good enough to be a cheerleader (girls from my school cheered for the all-boys school). Anyway as Angel may recall, Memphis is super competitive wrt cheering and the boy's school produced national champs almost every year. Band would also be good. What instrument does he play?

Afm: starting to feel a tinge of nausea and foods are starting to taste funny to me. As of this morning Chevy was not doing well at all. You could look at him and see how much pain he is in. He kept tensing up and yelping this morning before i gave him his meds. Last night they had to give him a shot of morphine as he was crying out in pain. I have meds to give him over the next two weeks and then we go back to see if it's helped. Of course they said I should bring him in if he's still experiencing the kind of pain they witnessed yesterday. If this doesn't work they will suggest x-rays, an MRI and most likely surgery, but I cannot afford to spend $5000+ to treat him nor will I let him suffer. I just pray the meds help and he'll be the happy dog I'm used to.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I only ran track in elementary and middle school, so I dont know why I think Im the authority on track :haha: As for not being good enough to be a cheerleader, neither was I. Trust me! I can explain why I made the team in elementary school, and was captain when I was in 6th grade (even though the team included 7th and 8th graders!). I chalk that up to the fact that my parents were big school boosters, were very involved in the fundraising, were visible at all events, etc. I totally know thats how it happened, Im sure the powers that be wanted to keep my parents happy.

As far as high school, now I was a smaller fish in a big pond, as opposed to elementary school. I only cheered for 2 years because I was also on swim team, and it was just too much with the studying and school workload, and practice, and games, etc etc. I gave up cheer starting junior year. 

I hope I can talk DS into track. I kow that if we train with him, he will do it. We go for walks at least 5x/week. When we get back, he likes me to spot him while he does pushups and situps. Ive got his number. If he doesnt have an audience, hes not enthused. So, my plan is to slowly (and I mean slowly!) start jogging, instead of walking with him, and see if he gets the confidence. Do you think its too late for him, at this age? Oh and he plays the clarinet. Not a sexy or cool instrument, but oh well. I guess its better than drums and him having to practice at home lol!

Im so sorry Chevy is suffering. Poor thing :hugs: I will add him to my prayers that the meds start working!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: it's never too late! I was a sprinter in high school, but I had never run before then. Now I run distance for exercise and I had to totally retrain myself as I was used to short bursts of energy. My dh ran too and was tall and skinny, for that body type I'd recommend hurdles, middle distance (800m) or ling distance including considering cross country. As for field events, maybe the high jump or long jump. Just my two cents! Btw, track meets are super long and boring. My parents only watched me run when I made it to the state meet my senior year. But, I ran for me, not them, so it was fine.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Thanks for the details and encouragement! I will definitely keep encouraging him. 

Yup, i totally remember the track meets; my mom feeding us bananas with peanut butter and being bored out of my mind when it wasn't my turn. Thank goodness nowadays there are plenty of pillows and seats sold to make those stupid bleachers comfy. First world probs, huh?

OH, and congrats for making it to state!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: your mom sounds awesome. The only reason I made it to state is because I was part of a relay team where we had one girl who was super fast. Sadly, she ended up getting expelled from school a year or so later because she got caught shoplifting and with Catholic schools just because you did something bad during your free time didn't mean you weren't subject to punishment.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: your mom sounds awesome. The only reason I made it to state is because I was part of a relay team where we had one girl who was super fast. Sadly, she ended up getting expelled from school a year or so later because she got caught shoplifting and with Catholic schools just because you did something bad during your free time didn't mean you weren't subject to punishment.

*vegas,*

in hindsight, my mom *was* awesome...but of course I didn't recognize/appreciate it at the time! All I knew was that she was _strict_ and _mean _with high expectations...and that's EXACTLY the same way I will be with my child (and the way I am with DS!) lol. Well, I don't try to be mean, but I know that's how kids perceive it. And that's ok with me!

your poor teammate. One slip up and she was a goner. I hope that didnt send her down a worse path?! Sometimes that happens, ya know? I thought my school was strict!? I remember as a freshman, a sophomore got pg. They took her out of school until she gave birth, then she came back to finish up the end of her junior and her full senior year. I don't know about you, but if that had happened to ME, my parents would have pulled me out of private school and never sent me back! (I imagine the 'never sending me back' part would _not_ have been a punishment to me lol) I can imagine the conversation something like this "you made the decision to have premarital sex so now you will pay the consequences. Your life is no longer about you. It's about your child. We will help you as much as we can but this is your responsibility. You will no longer have a social life. We will not babysit for you to go out and have fun". 

Geesh, anybody surprised I waited til I was 40 to want to get pg? :laugh2:
About 5 years ago, my mom told me *"You DO know that it's ok to get pg now, right?!" * HA! She's such a joker.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: girls got pg at my school too, but they were not allowed to return. I still have so much Catholic guilt/shame that I'm always frightened to tell my parents I'm pregnant because then they'll know I've had sex! So I totally know where you are coming from.


----------



## Meli_H

a:


vegasbaby said:


> Meli: girls got pg at my school too, but they were not allowed to return. I still have so much Catholic guilt/shame that I'm always frightened to tell my parents I'm pregnant because then they'll know I've had sex! So I totally know where you are coming from.

Omg! Same here! I dont think its something we will ever get over :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: of course the guilt has never stopped me from actually having sex. Good luck with your procedure today, I hope it doesn't hurt at all. Let us know all the details.

Afm: so yeah, the nausea is starting to kick in. My dh said, "I don't mean this in a bad way, but I'm happy you are feeling like crap because you didn't feel bad at all until much later with the miscarriage." It's true with Charlotte I starting feeling bad around week six and with the mc I didn't start feeling bad until week eight. I've decided this is another girl. I'd prefer a boy, but having another girl would sure simplify things. If so, I sure hope she likes hand-me-downs. Of course this pregnancy needs to become viable before I let my imagination run wild. In other news, I took Chevy back to the vet this morning. I think it's his neck rather than his back so I wanted them to take another look.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas I am really sorry about Chevy. I hope he gets better and you don't have to make that hard decision. I am happy to hear of your nausea though!! And yes, I remember in high school they always went to competitions.

Melissa, good luck today!!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Good luck today Meli, i'll update properly later just wanted to wish Meli luck x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone!

Vegas, I'm so sorry to hear about Chevy, that's really sad, I hope the meds start working soon so that you dont have a dilema on your hands :( Also, it's great you're getting symptoms as horrid as they are!

Meli, I'm jealous of all of your eating out, yummy! Hope evrything goes as well as expected today and don't forget the wine after! Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Angel, your not bloated even though baby is the size of a lime your uterus is at least twice the size, that's all bump and it looks fab or should I say LUSH! Hehe! Sorry your back is hurting, mine was at first but doesn't now thank god, I hate backache! Hope your eases off too!

Stef, sorry about Capone, what's with all the pets at the mo hey! How did your interview go today? 

afm, I'm okay, just ridiculously tired still, finished work early today came home and slept for 2 hours, still knackered, I must be getting old, I mean I'm 30 but i feel about 60 atm! I'll have to wait to put my piccy up as I have decided to have my hair dyed now too and she can't fit me in until next Saturday but i promise to put a piccy up! I'm going from ash blonde to red and I mean RED, Like Florence and the machine, I'm scared but it's something I have wanted to do for years so I'm going for it! Looking forward to our break in Wales for the wedding festival, bought some trendy clogs from Lotta from Stockholm today which sound awful but are really lovely...

https://www.lottafromstockholm.co.uk/highwood-tan.html

I'm wearing those with a floral maxi, purple tights, an armlet and a headdress...

https://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Disc...d=11412&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=-1&sort=3&clr=Gold

Exciting, I love shopping! x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: your outfit sounds cute. I can't carry off that bohemian look, I guess I'm more preppy, but I love the bohemian l


----------



## vegasbaby

Look, is how that sentence should have finished. Damn iPhone!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi chickies, thanks for the well wishes. Did school drop off this morning, came home and dh was still in bed of course. Squeezed in one more :sex: then i did one load of whites, which is really like doing two loads cuz i run them twice due to the bleach.

Took my shower and 800mg meds. Biopsy is in one hour but will be getting dressed and leaving soon. Will be stopping buy for a dozen donuts for the office ladies. I feel like i owe them cuz they resolved (with my prodding) an insurance snafu the first time i went. Seeing as this will be my ob when i get pg, it cant hurt to butter them up. Y'all know how that goes:haha:

Will check in properly later on. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I hope someone comes through to help out with moving so Jeff doesn't have to do everything himself. Also hope your back starts feeling better! Yay for the vacation! Can I come? Lol.

Meli, oh I'd say the egos definitely get involved with the negotiating! That might be what makes them good negotiators. I hope you're doing ok after your procedure today! :hugs: (Just saw your post and that you haven't gone in yet, so good luck again! You can come on and complain about any pain or anything here if you need to :) ) Btw, Blake watches Rules of Engagement, so it doesn't date you at all!

vegas, yay for symptoms! I complain about them, but I'm not really complaining, just whining a little. Happy to have them! I hope Chevy is starting to feel better or will soon.

Jasmine, I know all about feeling 60! I'll be 30 in October but I've also felt a lot older lately! I'm excited to see your pic with your new hair!

AFM, interview went ok. I don't have my hopes up about it, though, because she is looking for someone with HR experience, but she DID call me in knowing I don't have that, so we'll see. This is also her second time looking for someone because she said the first time she didn't find the right person... so she's picky. Idk, we'll see!

Capone got some eye meds yesterday, so hopefully that'll clear it up.

Bleeding came back again last night, still brown. Had some more this morning. Had some minor cramping, which had me a little worried, but I had that the last time, too, so I'm sure it's nothing. I'm pretty sure it has to do with the disappearing twin, reabsorbing and all that (thank you Dr. Google! Midwife says she thinks it's from that too, but it's always nice to Google it and find others that were in the same situation!). FX. Still feeling good about everything, and I know gut feelings are most important!

I've decided I think I'm going to wait until the day before Mother's Day for the private scan, that way there's the best chance of it being a good one, rather than a few days early. It'll mean I have to take a picture of the picture to send my mom, but I would probably end up having to do that if we went a few days earlier, too, since I couldn't guarantee the mail would make it in time. Will be 12+2 that day, so I think the scan will be good. 

Soooo 2 weeks and 3 days until scan... Too long!


----------



## angel2010

Good luck again Melissa!

Jasmine, that outfit is so original!!! I wish we could know each other in real life, just so I can see what you wear everyday. My wardrobe is so boring, I tend to like classy things. I am always too self conscious to try out new looks. I am sorry you are still so tired. It should be easing up soon. I still nap 90% of the time though. 

Stef, hope the meds work for Capone. I am sure your bleeding is just from the twin.:hugs: I think your mother's day plan is a good one. FX about your interview. 

AFM, we found two guys to help. We are paying them, but getting out really cheap with only $50 a piece! I am I the youngest in the group at 27, 28 in October?


----------



## angel2010

My gender scan is not scheduled until 6/19, or 21.5 weeks. I am considering getting one around 16 or 17 weeks. As I was considering it, it dawned on me that it was only 2-3 weeks away! I will have to check with Jeff, it is $95 for the package. We also have to find childcare for Carter that is NOT my mom to get it done.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you are so sweet bringing treats for the staff. Hope all goes well.

Stef: glad you've got some meds for Capone. Love your Mother's Day idea. You will get a great pic by 12+2. Sorry about the bleeding, but I'm happy to hear you aren't letting it stress you out. Good thing your mw was able to give you some answers. Sounds like you don't have the best feeling about your latest interview, but you never know!

Angel: woo hoo on finding cheap labor for the move! When do you get results from that genetic test, I'm curious to see what it says as I'm thinking about getting a similar test done. Your pregnancy seems to be moving ahead so quickly. I'm sure that's fine by you!

Nothing to report here. I ate too much for lunch as I didn't eat breakfast at all. At least my nausea has gone away for the time being.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everyone, gm! Just checking in quick. I am fine, procedure went well, but it's over now thank goodness. Yowza! Will check in properly later, but tda will be crazy and i have work to catch up on, so i dont know exactly how soon i can log on. Hope everyone has a great day. Ttys.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: thanks for checking in, I was getting worried. We'll try and be patient, but I know we want the whole story.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, I am glad the procedure went well and I hope you weren't in too much pain.

Vegas, how's you nausea today?


So, I got the results back from the genetic testing and it says I am having a .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................GIRL:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I don't want to trust it yet, but I can't help but feel super excited!!!! I think I really want that private ultrasound now!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls,

Aww Meli, glad the proceedure is all over and done with and that you're okay, I hope it didn't hurt too much!

Angel, thanks for the sweet comments you made about living near each other, I wish we did too, I wish we all did, how good would a JAB night out be! OMG about the gender result! You have to get a private ultrasound done now! That's so exciting! How accurate are they said to be?

Stef, hope you're feeling okay and capone is on the mend!

Vegas, how are you? Have those pg symptoms really kicked in now? x x


----------



## Middysquidge

AFM, I got my first proper wave of nausea today in town, it was horrible! It's because I hadn't eaten for a couple of hours! We're off to the cinema tonight to see Oz the great and powerful, have a feeling it will be too scary for eva and we'll have to leave! Silly me! x


----------



## Middysquidge

Angel, i had my gender scan with Eva done at 16 weeks, that's only 2 weeks away for you! I'm getting really excited for you now, you can buy that ridiculously expensive outfit, whooooooooooooo x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: a Girl! How exciting! I have a feeling that the test is accurate, surely they would have seen the y chromosome. Of course you'll know for sure soon enough.

Jasmine: let me know what you think of Oz. You are lucky you are just now experiencing nausea, hopefully it won't last long.

Afm: my nausea comes and goes. This morning I was thisclose to actually throwing up. I'm really hoping this doesn't turn into actual ms as I've never had it before. My second scan is at 2:40 this afternoon. I'll update you all after. Hoping it's all good news.


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, sorry about the nausea. Have fun at the movies!! Yes, I can order that outfit! After I told Jeff yesterday, he said "so my wallet is really going to hurt huh?" and I said "I am sure it will, and while we are talking about your wallet, it is $20 lighter. Lady and the Tramp is going back in the vault so I had to buy it!" He just laughed and said "okay".

Vegas, sorry about your nausea too! Good luck today, I am sure it will be perfect!

AFM, I had an awful dream this morning! We all went to Walmart, but for some crazy reason, we left Carter in the car. So Jeff and I were inside and and everything kept stalling us. The lines were long, then the customers were taking forever. Then when we got out, somehow we were in another car, while Carter was still in our car. People kept walking in our way as we were trying to get to Carter, then Jeff was acting like he couldn't remember where we parked so he kept going down the wrong aisles. We finally were about the pass the aisle I knew we parked in and I jumped out of the car and ran over to the car. There were a ton of people around our car, and some were saying things like "its okay" or "just breathe". I got there and finally got him out. He was crying hysterically and was so panicked. It was so awful, I feel panicked again myself just thinking of it. It was awful!!!!!! 
We are almost done packing, when I say we, I mean me. The toys, tvs, our bathroom and about 1/4 of the kitchen still left to pack. I am starting to feel really sad about leaving. This is the only house Carter has known and I feel like we are taking something from him. Maybe its the source of the dream.:shrug:
I am really excited about the prospect of a girl, but I am so scared to get excited and then be disappointing. If we find out it is a boy, I don't want to feel like that, because I will be happy either way. I did go on a pinning spree yesterday though!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: sorry about the crazy dream, bit I'm sure it is related to the stress of the move. Just think, it will all be behind you soon. 

Afm: had my second scan. Saw a hb of 127 which should speed up soon enough. Baby is measuring at 6+4 as opposed to my date of 6+5, but I guess that's close enough. I see my actual doctor on Tuesday. Preparing myself for her lecture, but hoping she'll take it easy on me. For now I'm just going to enjoy my weekend.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Oz was great, have you seen it Vegas? Or anyone, we loved it! So does the fact you've seen the hb rule out molar now, forgive me if that's a dumb question! 

Angel, sorry about the scary dream I hate it when they're so vivid like that! Unless its a sex dream with a hot guy, ummmm I meant OH of course! X


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: no, it doesn't rule it out as I saw the hb with the mc. The 10 or 12 week scan will rule it out.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am glad the scan went well. Was baby on right or left? And was it transvaginal? 

Jasmine, I have not seen that movie. I am completely out of the movie loop!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: the left. All three of my pregnancies I've had early transvaginal ultrasounds with baby always on the left. I'm thinking another girl. What do you think?


----------



## angel2010

Well mine was on the right, which would say boy. The chinese gender things say girl, the mayan predictor says girl and the genetic test says girl, so I have no idea!! What are you craving?


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: the Chinese prediction says boy. I'm not really craving anything ATM. With Charlotte I couldn't even look at red meat, but so far I'm fine with it. Last week, before the nausea started I was craving runny eggs. I ate them even though they are considered a no-no. Now, eggs seem a bit gross. So who knows. GL with the move!

Meli: where are you? How are you feeling?


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, Yayyyyyy for girl! Hope the test is right! I would definitely do the private scan now, I'm completely impatient and would want to know ASAP! 

vegas, glad the scan went well! If you don't mind me asking, how do they tell a pg is molar? No need to answer if it's too upsetting! :hugs:

Meli, glad the procedure went well! How are you feeling now?

Jasmine, would be awesome if we all lived near each other! I haven't seen Oz yet, I really want to! We'll probably just wait until it's out to rent, though.

I've been wanting to get on here and catch up with everyone for days now! Didn't have time on Thursday - actually had work to do at work, then my boss and his wife took me and the other two ladies out to lunch, that was nice! Yesterday I spent the whole day at a conference. Boring, but free lunch! 

Capone is doing much better. His eye is a bit watery still, but the oozing has slowed down A LOT. 

Still no more bleeding! I did start getting paranoid and worried again the other day, though. I started cramping. It's probably my uterus stretching, but after the bleeds and stopping the progesterone... I'm just such a worrier! I texted my mw about it and she said it probably IS just stretching, but if I wanted to go back on progesterone, it would be fine. I thought about it alllll day then decided I'm just being paranoid. 

I tried that Chinese prediction thing this time (last time it said boy and that's the VERY strong gut feeling we both had), but it's 50/50 since I either o'd on Feb 28th or March 1st, one says boy, one says girl. I do feel I o'd on March 1st, as that's when I had the twinges, so based on that, it says girl. I'm having a hard time with cravings predicting anything because before the original bleed I was craving pasta and veggies, sweets grossed me out. Since then, though, it's greasy hamburgers and fries and foods with chocolate chips and cinnamon. 

Soooo... I got rid of my paranoia (at least temporarily) this morning. I tried the doppler last weekend and couldn't find anything after searching for about an hour. I tried again this morning and decided to search a little higher than I expected to be able to find anything... and found the hb! Only took me about a minute to find it. How exciting! I recorded it, if I can figure out a way to get it on here, I'll post it for you guys :) It absolutely made my day!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: how exciting that you heard the hb! Which Doppler do you have? I don't know what to make of your cravings. Wrt the molar thing, what happens is when the placenta starts to form instead of just having a placenta it starts sending out molar tissue which presents itself in the form of cysts (these cysts send your hCG sky high and can spread to the lungs and other organs causing a mild but aggressive form of cancer). The ultrasound of a person with a full molar looks like their uterus is filled with a cluster of grapes. For a partial-molar you would still see some cysts. A partial molar means 69 chromosomes, 1 egg fertilized by 2 eggs. In a full molar no baby ever forms because an egg with no genetic information is fertilized by two sperm. Since we have now seen a hb that rules out the full molar, but we have to wait for the 10 week scan to see what the placenta is doing and if the baby is growing correctly. 69 chromosomes is not compatible with life, so the fetus is slow growing and typically won't make it past the first tri. This is probably more than you ever wanted to know :)


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I have an AngelSounds that I bought last November, got it for $30 on Amazon.

Thanks for all the info! I was really curious about it all, just never looked it up. Never can have too much information :) (well, maybe that's not true, lol)

So I decided to pull out the doppler again when Blake got home from work to find the hb again rather than playing him the recorded one. I tried for about 30 seconds before he took it over, lol. Took us a little longer, but he was able to find it. Then he started telling me all his plans for the nursery :)

I found a place to upload the file, here's the link, you can hear my heartbeat toward the end - https://vocaroo.com/i/s1SanQ4mciTq


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello lovely ladies!

Stef, awww I just listened to your baby's heartbeat, how amazing is that! I also have the angel sounds doppler, I pulled it out today inspired by you and spent about 30 minutes this afternoon and the same later early evening and I can't here a thing! I'm getting worried as it's just like last time but I'm trying to chill out about it, have put it away and I'm not gonna try until next Sunday now! Where exactly did you place your doppler though? I have my 12 week scan booked for 15th May so not long until I know all is okay hopefully! My nausea has started now too though so I guess that's a promising sign, like you I'm off foods in the evening and even thinking of certain foods like egg or pasta make me wanna vom! 

Angel, that's funny about poor Jeff's wallet, at least you were honest, I have been so naughty this month treating myself for the wedding, poor OH would have a fit if he knew how much some of the things cost! I feel guilty but i never treat myself to clothes, hair and make up and it's important to me to look good as we're seeing a lot of friends and some we haven't seen for years! Oooh, don't temp me with Disney movies now! Oz was great, Eva loved it too, some bits were a bit scary but strangely enough she actually likes getting a little scared! She's constantly asking me and oH to scare her by being witches or monsters, I've perfected a mean cackle now!

Vegas, okay I have my fingers crossed that this isn't another partial molar pregnancy then, I found the information really interesting and it's something you know NOTHING about unless you experience it or know someone who has! When will you tell Charlotte about the pregnancy, soon after the all clear or a while?

Meli, Oh I don't like a quiet Meli! Is everything alright chick? Hope your recovery isn't too horrible and that's it's just your chilled out month! Just wanted to say thinking of you though x 

Sweetmomma, do you know the gender now then? Is it a boy your having and are you well?

x x x


----------



## angel2010

Just wanted to let you all know that I probably will not post a good reply until tomorrow. We are moved in, and I would say I am almost half way done unpacking. I am exhausted and my back is killing me and we just now got hot water, so I haven't even been able to shower since 7am yesterday. Can't wait to take one tonight!!!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: Ohhh, you really can hear the hb quite clearly. How often will you use it?

Jasmine: I wouldn't worry too much about not being able to find the hb, it can be pretty tricky with a home doppler. I'm afraid since my tummy isn't what it used to be that the extra padding would hinder me hearing anything for a while. Not sure if I will buy one or not, though I like the idea of being able to listen whenever I like. Also, I never let spending dh's money bother me. 

Angel: So glad to hear you are all moved in, hope the rest if the unpacking goes quickly for you. Good to hear you can finally take a hot shower, I'm sure it will feel wonderful.

I'm super tired today and my back hurts. I'm trying to force myself to eat healthy foods, but all I really want are carbs, though at times nothing is appealing. DH booked us a beach vacation for two weeks from now. It's just a two hour drive away and we are only going for three nights, but it should be nice. We've rented a house on the beach and we are even allowed to bring the dogs. Chevy is feeling better so I hope he and Rufus will enjoy their first trip to the ocean. Charlotte is already excited as I bought her some new beach toys today.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I'm not sure when I plan on telling Charlotte. Perhaps somewhere around week 20. Have you already told Eva? What does she think?


----------



## Middysquidge

Angel, that's fab news that you're in, I remember how exhausting it was for me and I wasn't pg at the time and we had hot water! Hope you managed to get a good night sleep and a decent shower! It's all done now at least, the moving part anyway!

Vegas, thanks, I think that's what it could be, I deffo still have a bit of a mum tum, so maybe the extra padding is making it harder, I will try again next week! I have told Eva, she is excited but she doesn't quite understand, she thinks she has a baby in her belly too and she calls my baby, baby Jim! It used to be Leeroy with the angel, who knows where she finds these names! She calls her baby Rosie though! She's very excited though! Your beach vacation sounds amazing, where abouts is it? I'd like to be nosey and google!

x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: that is so cute about Eva naming your baby and hers. I can't remember the exact name of the beach town, but it is just north of Jupiter, Florida.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, aww Eva is too cute! Don't worry about not finding the hb with the doppler, it's still pretty early days for those, I was surprised I found it already! I know a lot of women don't find it with them until a lot later, so no worries! The first time I found it about halfway between my belly button and hairline, second time was a little lower. I don't know if it helped at all, but I laid flat with my butt propped up a bit on a blanket and angled the doppler slightly downward instead of completely flat. 

Angel, yay for being moved in! Can you come unpack for me? We STILL have stuff to unpack! By the time I get home every day I'm feeling to exhausted and miserable to do anything! 

vegas, I want to use it every day, multiple times, lol. I'm going to try not to use it more than a couple times a week, though. Don't want to become obsessed! If the healthy foods make you nauseous, stick with the carbs you want. Better to get something in you than end up throwing up because you ate something that made you feel sick!

Meli, how are you doing? 

AFM, nothing new here. With the extra hour at work I have to deal with extra traffic on the way home, so now my daily driving is about 2 1/2 hours. It's really pathetic considering what I make... Let's just put it this way - if Blake works some overtime, he can make more in a week than I make in a month. I don't hate my job - it's boring, yeah, but my co-workers are really nice. Just this drive for the money... stressing me out. I have to get up earlier than necessary, get home later than necessary, feel like I have no time to get anything done around the house or have any time to rest. I'm happy I have a job, but all of it is just getting to me so bad! *done ranting*


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies.

Sorry been mia for a while. Work has been crazy busy (how dare they!) and its hard for me to get some privacy to log in while at home. I havent even had the opportunity to lurk, so I havent read anything since last week. Missed you guys!! :flower:

I think that I finally stopped spotting from last weeks biopsy, which, let me tell ya, was horribly painful. I took 800mg advil 2 hours before the procedure, AND another 800mg after. I have another appt to discuss the results on May 6.

My weekend was busy but great. I will read and try to catch up tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Just like dh said, dont take this the wrong way, BUT I am SO GLAD you are feeling MS symptoms. YAY!!! :thumbup:

Having a girl would surely simplify things, wouldnt it, clothes wise at least? But whatever is meant to be, will be.

YAY to seeing the hearbeat! :thumbup::thumbup: Whoo hooo!!! That stinks that youre having to prepare yourself for the lecture youre expecting at tomorrows dr appt. It would make me feel like Im back in my high school days! :growlmad:

GL at tomorrows appt! And just tune her out for the dreaded lecture. Dont let it get to you!

Sorry your back hurts! Stef makes a good point, and I agree with her. Better to eat the carbs than throwing up food that you dont want to/dont crave eating.

Your upcoming vacay sounds awesome. 2 hours drive is nothing, and 3 days away is enough time to decompress, relax, and enjoy. You and Angel should post pics of the lil ones playing in the sand (and of your bumps, if you feel up to it!)

Glad to hear that Chevy is feeling better!

*Jasmine*,

Sorry to hear that youre feeling tired all the time. BUT I cant wait to see a pic of your new haircut! How exciting--youre going for a really exciting change! How brave of you!!!

LUV LUV the pix you posted of the stuff you just bought online. I love to wear maxi dresses, I have them in many colors. Im like vegas (and I think Stef posted the same thing?). Im not daring enough to wear that head decoration and hip stuff like that. I love how stuff like that looks on other people, but I would hate how it looks on me. I agree with Angel-I dont have the confidence to pull stuff like that off. I feel like I _look_ silly, so I would _feel _silly. Sometimes I feel like my mom dresses nicer than me, actually, she really does! Shes hip and wears cute stuff all the time, stuff thats in style. Her manicure and pedicure are impeccable always! I chalk it up to the fact that shes retired so she has time to keep herself up (however, she does help my brother and sis in law with the kids during the week..oh well, there went my excuse)!

Im glad your family enjoyed the Oz movie. Well rent it when it comes out. 

Thats so cute about Eva and her propensity for liking to be scared and you perfecting a mean cackle! adorable!

I know what you mean about feeling guilty when u treat yourself, (cuz I feel the same way) but you shouldnt! You deserve it!

Youre funny about not liking a quiet Meli. Yall are so sweet. Like Angel, I do wish we lived way closer to each other so we could get together in person and hang out! :hugs:

*Stef,*

Thanks for saying that me admitting to loving Rules of Engagement doesnt date me.

FX that you get a call back with great news about last weeks interview.

How scary that your bleeding came back, but like you said, brown is old blood, and your mw did say youd prob still have some bleed, right?
2 more weeks for your private scan.HOW EXCITING!! I cant wait for you to surprise your mom and mil with the pics!!!

Im glad Capone is on the mend.

omg I heard your baby heartbeat!! How awesome is that!!!!!!very very cool! :happydance:

Sorry for all your extra stress dealing with your drive to work. I would suggest that maybe you stop working and Blake work OT, but I think stats prove that its harder to find a new job, when youre unemployed. Maybe you could work 3 days/week instead of 5? Just a thought

*Angel,*

YAYYYYYYYY to your baby girl :happydance::thumbup: !!!! I totally think you could trust the genetic testing. It doesnt get any clearer than that, right?

Wow..i cant believe that you are so close to 16/17 week mark. Time is flying!!

Sorry about your dream. I agree with Jasmine (I think she said the dream was prob due to stress from your move? Sorry if Im wrong!)

Thats awesome that you guys are all moved in already, and almost halfway done unpacking?? You rock!! Wow, that is truly impressive! Good for you. I hope you enjoyed your hot shower!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

As I said, so sorry it took me forever to check in. I will NEVER be off for so long again lol!

Last week was crazy busy. I had the procedure on Weds, came home and slept with the help of wine (thanks again for the suggestion, vegas lol!). Then we had another meeting for DS and his high school band stuff (and another meeting tomorrow afternoon!)

I dont know if I mentioned this before, but in addition to my full time job and DHs full time job, we also own a store in a city about 90 min away. We have employees that work for us, and usually we go down to check in and stuff about once a month, usually on a Saturday. Well, we went this weekend and we were literally there ALL day, instead of a few hours. One of the employees will be going back to school soon so we had a bunch of interviews scheduled. It's so hard to pick, but I think I have my fav from our last round of interviews last month...

Oooh one fun thing we did was, we went to Sams Club Friday night to buy some supplies for the store. When we got there, DH mentions he wants me to look at their watches to help him pick one for his daughters birthday (which isnt until Sep!). That raised my suspicions, but ok. Then the salesclerk starts talking to us, complimenting my ring, wants to see it, then she says oh, youre a size 7 finger, right? then she says, here, try on this one, just for kicks. Lets see how it looks yadda yadda. Well, after trying on about 15 rings, DH finally asks ok, which are your fav? SOOOO I guess that means that maybe I will be getting a new bridal ring set for my birthday in Aug (maybe?) or Xmas? Who knows!! Yayyyyyyyyyyy!! 

And I finally bought my new phone. Just as I feared/suspected$300 ouch!! DS picked it out for me because I have no clue and no patience for that stuff.. I did the math and it comes out to $12/month when you do the math ($300/24 mos, or the 2 years of the contract). That made me feel a little less guilty lol! Still stung, but I feel a little less guilty


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: You're back :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!! I was about to send out a search team. So sorry that your procedure was painful (jerks should have given you something stronger than Advil). Should be interesting to see the results. How are the new prescriptions treating you? What did you decide about the soy this month? Very exciting about the possibility of jewelry in your future. I'm thinking it might come sooner than August. It appears you really do know quite a bit about resumes and hiring if you own a store and are in charge (with your dh of course) of hiring. I've only ever had to help with hiring one person and it is hard as most of the people you interview seem so nice and so in need of the work (especially these days). I hope you find the perfect fit. 

Stef: That is a lot of driving, but from everything you've said they seem like good people to work for. Don't worry about not getting stuff done around the house, it can all wait for the weekend (or Blake). 

AFM: OMG I am so bloated today! I even worked out, but it didn't help. Charlotte had her first swim lesson this afternoon. She started out great and then they dipped her head under water and she went ballistic. She kept crying for me and telling the instructor that she was done and was going home. It was hilarious. Hoping that she will get used to the concept in the next few weeks. I'd much rather have a bunch of tears now than a child who could drown.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, yay, you're back!!! I'm glad you're doing ok after the procedure - sorry that it hurt like it did! They really should have prescribed you something.

Yep, mw did say I'd have more bleeding. I actually had less than I expected to, but I'm not complaining about that! 

I went to use the doppler again today to find out the battery was dead. Blake left it turned on the other day, oops! Don't have a replacement battery in the house, boooooo.

I couldn't stop working there, I've thought about it. Blake already puts in a good amount of OT, so putting in enough more to cover my paycheck would be just too much! Unfortunately, we really can't afford a cut in my hours right now :wacko: Which is why I'm hoping I find something sooooon. I applied to another work from home thing today, that would be great. Wouldn't have to worry about time off when the baby comes. Any chance your store needs someone work from home ;) Hehe j/k! I also asked my mw if she has anything open at the birthing center, lol. She doesn't think so, but she's going to talk with her business partner to see if they can come up with something. 

Ooh new, jewelery, nice! 

vegas, everyone I work with is really nice... as for running a business, ehh. Not the most reliable. Blah to bloating! And lol to Charlotte's reaction in the water! I'm sure she'll get over it quickly! 

I saw this article on a local news website. Found it really interesting so I wanted to share - Fetal surgery performed at St. Louis Fetal Care Institute


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Ohhh I meant to tell you yesterday that your explanation about molar pregnancy was very informative and easy to understand. It sucks that your circumstances forced you to be well versed in it, but thanks for sharing the info.

I agree that I should have been given stronger stuff for the biopsy. It literally felt like she was digging inside and ripping out chunks of me--and she had to do it twice--she had 2 specimen bottles!! I was almost in tears (but I didnt cry-yall would have been proud of me lol). I had to do LOTS of deep breathing to get through it. never again! during the consult, when discussing the spotting, she mentioned maybe I was low on progesterone? YA THINK?? Thats what Ive been saying all along!!! The she mentioned that a lap prob wouldnt do much for me since I just recently got pg, so theres obvs nothing wrong with the tubes (so she says). She finally said that since Im coming up on 6 mos after the mc and not pg yet, and I dont have much time left (those were her words!), sounds like she will refer me to a fertility specialist at my next appt. I SHOULD HOPE SO! FX.

It would be nice if my new jewelry makes an appearance before my bday (4 mos is a long time to wait! Its torture!) but well see. Ill try not to think about it too much! 

Yes, it is so hard to decide who to hire out of a pool of applicants, especially when there are so many of them. Its nerve wracking because like you said, we need the perfect fit or else we have headaches awaiting us! Hiring decisions are a collaborative process between DH and myself. I deal more with the day to day employee/HR issues, place inventory orders twice a week, speak with vendors, etc. He does more the back end stuff (accounting, negotiations with vendor pricing, reports, basically the business end of it). Well, he had misgivings about our last hire (not just from his instinct, but also because she was the sister of one of our existing employees). I didnt have misgivings about her, and wanted to hire her more than he did. Well, that was a mistake. Im such a pushover and kept giving her SO MANY chances! Towards the end she was late almost everyday, and she was the one that opened the store. It was so annoying. She finally quit. Turns out she was waiting/wanting for me to fire her so that she could claim unemployment (her sister/our employee spilled the beans weeks later). Glad I didnt fire her!

After that fiasco, I defer to him for final hiring decision. I give my input and suggestion but Ive learned that he does have such a good gut instinct about people, he knows how to read them very well. I dont know if Im just naïve, or if its because I give people the benefit of the doubt (even those who maybe dont deserve it?) I guess were on opposite ends of the spectrum-hes mistrustful, and Im too trusting.

Poor poor Charlotte at her first swim lesson (although I was lol at your description of her saying she was DONE and was going home!). My older brother and I never had swim lessons until we were older than her age, but I remember when I was 6 (before I had official swim lessons), we moved into a house with a pool. The first day it was time to get in the pool, I spent all morning begging, pleading, bargaining and negotiating with my dad because I wanted to swim, but when it came time to actually get in, I was afraid. I remember he finally put me in the water and I got over the fear eventually. When my little brother was born, my mom actually took him to the ymca for swim lessons when he was 6 mos. At that age, the parent actually gets in the water with them. We all ended up literally becoming fishes and good swimmers. Swim lessons as an infant is actually one of the things on my list of to do items. Here are a few: 1. I want my baby to have swim lessons starting as an infant / 6 mos, so that they never develop a fear of water. 2. I want to speak to my baby in both English and Spanish so that they learn, and never forget Spanish, and 3. I want to teach my baby sign language. _Please dont laugh at me lol!_ Thats my list, and Im sticking to it (for now!) well see if I actually follow it lol! 

I bet Charlotte gets over her fear as the lessons progress. I say this is a situation that calls for bribery! Whether its to bribe her into actually going, or to keeping her head in the water for a count, etc

*Stef,*

Did you buy a new battery for your doppler? Maybe 2 or 3 extra?

Awww, I wish we had a need for an employee that can wfhif we did, Id hire you :flower:! Unfortunately, our employees need to be there every day. I feel like I wfh for the store, we have 13 cameras and watching them, sometimes feels like a job in and of itself. My dad helps us out with the monitoring though. Its too much of a job for dh or myself to do, considering we already have jobs.

FX your mw can use your help at the birthing center. That would be awesome. And maybe they'd kick in an additional discount for you!

Hey, that was an interesting article on the fetal surgery that you linked to. Amazing!! Thanks for sharing.

*AFM,*

I didnt end up taking the soy this cycle, and Im glad I didnt. I think I missed the egg :dohh:. I only started temping on Sunday, but didnt actually plug the numbers into ff until this morning. Today is CD13, and it looks like I od yesterday, and we werent able to BD until this morning. (I wanted to wait for at least 1 full day of no spotting, which turns out to have been yesterday). So I gave myself the all clear this morning, but I think we were too late. Ooops! Oh well. I guess I really did take it easy this cycle lol! This morning was the first day I poas this cycle! BUT Ill keep using opks and temping for the next couple of days just to make sure that I already od. I guess it really wasnt meant to be this month!

Ive been taking the thryroid rx for about 9 days now, and I think it has more positives than negatives. I have markedly more energy, both in the morning but especially in the afternoon and evening, so thats a plus. I can tell because before, on the train ride home, I was asleep before we got to the first stop, and when we got to my stop, I would be in such a deep sleep that I would wake up when it was time to get off the train and Id stumble around like if I was drunk, KWIM? Now, it takes me a while to fall asleep, and I dont sleep so deep if that makes any sense at all. Ive also been sleeping better throughout the night (although I suspect thats due to the fact that I just started temping a couple days ago lol!)

The only negative is that Ive been having slight headaches in the afternoon, not horrific, not even bad enough for me to take anything for it, but just enough for me to notice. It's tolerable.

Did I tell you guys I decided I will no longer use the progesterone cream? It gave me such a rash, and for dayssssssss afterward. Not worth it. My skin is so sensitive. Hoping my dr will give me progesterone pills next time I see her, but even if she doesnt, still not going to use the cream.:growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm glad the doctor you spoke with thinks it might be time to talk to a RE. I'm not convinced that you need the RE, but I think having a new set of eyes looking at your situation will be a big benefit. I do think that progesterone pills might be in order due to your spotting and I've heard that progesterone cream just doesn't do the job like the pills will do. I can't wait until you have a baby so you can see how much of your to-do list you get to do. Personally, I just try to make it through each day. They offer Spanish at Charlotte's daycare, but I'm waiting for her to master the English language a bit more before she learns Spanish. Being in Florida it will come in handy. I was stupid and took French in high school. That got me nowhere.

AFM: Went to the doctor today. Brought dh along (as I've been doing at every appointment thus far). She did congratulate me and then wanted to know if it was on purpose. I told her no and she started to give me a mini-lecture and then stopped herself. All-in-all it was a good appointment. She is referring me to a high-risk practice to do the next ultrasound and perhaps some additional appointments. I'm happy that she is doing this as I know she is not an expert on molar pregnancies and I want someone who really knows what they are looking for to take a look. I should be going in about two weeks, but I have to wait for them to call me.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, eek! Your description of what you felt during the procedure... I would have punched someone! I don't think I like your dr very much! 

I haven't bought a new battery yet, plan to today though. Walgreens has a 2 pack on sale so I'll have a back up. I was going to get them yesterday but wouldn't have had much time to use it anyway, so I decided to wait until today. 

Glad the thyroid med is helping out! Sorry about the rash from the cream, that would probably happen to me, too. Super sensitive skin. I actually have a rash right now, think it's from the new dryer sheets!

vegas, I think I've heard that teaching a child another language while they're learning to master English can be beneficial. I don't remember why, just remember hearing that. 

I'm glad your dr didn't go nuts on you! You worried for nothing ;) 

AFM, Blake got free tickets from work to a Cardinals game for last night, so we went to that. It was fun. Got to bed late because of it, though, so I'm soooo tired today! 

10 days until private scan!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I l


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I love the Cardinals, glad you got to go. Are you doing anything for your rash? It would drive me crazy (I'm a scratcher).

Afm: so this is going to sound super sappy, but I still thought I'd share. On the way to work this morning I was thinking about everything and I said aloud to the baby (which I've never spoken aloud to it as I'm still trying to distance myself) "please live". Really, what more is there to say. No sooner than the words left my mouth that "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" started playing on the radio. I'm taking it as a sign and I sure hope this is truly my rainbow.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

You make a good point. A new set of eyes (with a more specialized skill set) will hopefully be a huge benefit. Ive also heard the same about the pg cream not being as helpful as the pills. 

Yah, I know that my baby to do list is rather ambitious, but I will at least try it. Will I continue or be consistent? Idk lol! My mom swears that my brothers and myself spoke majority Spanish when we started kindergarten. This was her intention, her and my father spoke to us in English, and our nanny spoke to us in Spanish. So we were bilingual when we started school. Out of the 3 of us, I retained the most of it. I can still read and write in Spanish. People who dont know Spanish, think that I speak perfectly when they hear me speak it. But, people who KNOW how to speak proper Spanish, probably snicker to themselves. In high school, I actually took Honors/AP Spanish throughout all 4 years and fulfilled my college foreign language requirement. The only other option was French, and I was too lazy to learn a new language. Figured I may as well work on one that I already know, and in CA, its just as useful as in Florida, so it worked out well. Dh took French in hs and college, but he speaks perfect Spanish because his parents are not really bilingual, so he always communicates to them in Spanish, even to this day. I have to say its cool to hear him talk in French, when he does so, at my prodding :haha:

Im so glad that your doctor didnt really give you a harsh lecture and actually congratulated you! Even better is the news that you will be cared for by a high risk practice. :thumbup::thumbup: Thats awesome! Not that youll need it, but it can only help, and not hurt, to have extra special care.

*Awww I loved reading what happened to you this morning with the radio.* You dont seem to be a sappy person (at least, that's what it seems to me, I could be wrong), so this really means something. *I agree with you--this was your sign that this IS your rainbow!* :flower:

*Stef,*

Im glad you had fun at the Cardinals game (and even better, that the tix were free. YAY!) sorry you're paying for it today :hugs:

10 days until the private scan.omg! It will be here before you know it, but I know these days are probably dragging for you.

Ive heard the same thing; that teaching a child another language is beneficial. Probably due to more neurons firing and developing or some gobbledy gook like that. Ive read that teaching sign language is beneficial for the same reasons.

*AFM,*

Ive been thinking about mothers day, and have totally been dreading the whole mothers day celebration. On the one hand, I *do* want to be there to honor my mother, and my grandmother is 89 years old and we dont know how many more mothers day celebrations she will be around for. However, I know myself and my big crybabynessand I dont want to 1. Embarrass myself 2. Be a buzzkill or 3. Be pitied by my family. 

I didnt think my mom would take it well AT ALL. I was afraid of a guilt trip, but I spoke to her this morning and told her that I would not be there because dh was taking me out of town for the weekend. I shared that this was a difficult time for me, and asked her if she minded. She responded that she completely understood and did not mind at all. I thanked her for understanding my situation. WHEW! What a relief to not have this hanging over me!!

The reality is that dh is getting his tonsils taken out on May 9, so he will be in no condition to go anywhere/do anything for a few days. So I told a white lie. I kinda feel bad for doing that, but I dont want them to think of me sitting at home, doing nothing (which is what I will probably end up doing, and thats what I want to do). I want them to think that I am out of town and having a fabulous time. Does that make any sense?

So I made this decision without consulting dh. I didnt get a chance to discuss this last night because we went out to have a steak dinner to celebrate dss successful audition and acceptance to his HS marching band and orchestra. We invited our neighbors to join us and got home late. I immediately developed a headache so I just took a shower and went to bed. Tonight I will be home alone in the evening (YAY!) :happydance: as dh and ds are going to a dodgers game. They are trying to guilt me to go with them but no thanks! Id rather go to the mall. I have to buy a bday gift for my father and my mil & my moms mothers day present anyways. I probably wont get to discuss this with dh until tomorrow night. For his sake, hed better not give me a hard time :nope:


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, not really doing anything for the rash, it didn't get too bad before I realized what it's probably from. I rewashed most of my clothes and skipped the dryer sheets, so I'm going to see if it goes away, try the sheets again, and if it comes back, I'll know for sure that's what it was. I'm a scratcher, too. Big time!

I agree with Meli that what happened with the radio definitely means something!

Our seats at the game were awesome. Right behind home plate (well not RIGHT, we were some rows back, but behind the home plate, quite close!).

Meli, the days ARE dragging! I woke up Monday somehow thinking it was Thursday, same thing with today! Wishful thinking.

Hope DH doesn't give you a hard time! I can understand not wanting to go for Mother's Day, don't feel guilty! 

I forgot to add in my last post - Blake was talking about what he wants to do in our yard and mentioned planting trees. Then he added he wants to plant one the day the baby is born. Awwww. Hopefully it's not frozen out then!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: an evening alone sounds divine. Congrats on your ds getting into band! I wouldn't worry too much about skipping Mother's Day and I'm so happy your mom understands. Let's hope that by next year you will have plenty to celebrate! So how come dh is getting his tonsils out now (as you usually get this done as a child)? My dh wants his out as he gets bad infections about once a year, but he only goes to urgent care and not a regular physician's office so it's not like urgent care is going to order the surgery.

Stef: can you tell me is there any difference between a private scan and the ones you have in a doctor's office? Just curious. Those seats last night do sound amazing. We used to go to all sorts of sporting events as we'd get offered last minute tickets, but now that we have Charlotte we rarely get to go. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm not sure if there's a difference, I've only ever had scans at the ER, midwife, and private place. I use the private place because my mw's u/s machine is portable and older, so no sound, bit of lower quality, no printable pics. This is the private place I go to - https://www.ultrasonastlouis.com/ - it's St. Louis, but can give you an idea of what a private place might do differently.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

In taking out his tonsils, dh is following my lead. I took mine out a week before Christmas 2010. The main reason I removed them was becausetmi alert for those easily grossed out! I used to get tonsil stones (official name is tonsiloliths). They are nasty smelling suckers that come out of the tonsil crypts. The only way to get rid of the tonsil stones, is to remove the tonsils. However, the official, read, insurance diagnosis, was recurrent sinusitis. Because I literally would get sinusitis or head cold at least 2x/year. I have gotten sick much less since removing them. I think allergy and tonsils may be tied to each other because I have had a slight relief in my allergy issues since the removal. Dh also has stupid tonsil stones, so he finally got the nerve/desire to remove them. I was the guinea pig. He wanted to wait and see how my surgery went, if the surgery made any difference to the tonsil stones and sinusitis, if all the pain would be worth it.

I think we may have to put ds in private music lessons for the summertime and buy him a new instrument (joy!). I misspoke when I stated he was a clarinet player. Hes actually an oboe player, but just recently started learning the clarinet a couple of mos ago (when we found out that marching band does not utilize an oboe). So, he needs to really practice to get up to snuff in time for marching band season, thus the audition yesterday. Seems the oboe and clarinet are pretty similar and since ds has mastered the oboe, the band director said hes confident ds will be up to snuff in time for marching band season. Heres to more expensesprivate music lessons and a new instrumentbut Im just glad that hes in! :thumbup:

*Stef,*

Love the idea of planting the tree. Ive heard of that before, but it being done like at the one year birthday, I think? Anyways, I think its a wonderful lovely idea. There goes your adorable dh blake again. Tell him to cut it out. Hes making my dh look bad :haha::haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: dh gets tonsil stones too and that is a big factor in him wanting to take out the tonsils. How was your recovery? I think it is great that your ds will now know how to play two instruments. Perhaps he will get offered a music scholarship.

Stef: I still need to take a look at that link. I'm all for planting trees. Just make sure to plant something that will live a long time like an oak.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Yup, we r definitely hoping for a music scholarship. Thing is, I work for a famous prestigious private university. One of the benefits offered is a free ride for our dependents. Unfortunately, although ds is very intelligent, Im not quite sure he would be accepted. Because we are talking minimum requirements of 4.6 cumulative gpa, SATs off the board, plus all the extracurricular activities to make one stand out. Im just being realistic! I know things can change, and I hope that they do, but I hate to put all eggs in one basket, so FX he gets some sort of music scholarship. Every little bit helps. Oh, and the track thing, I think its a no go :nope: :growlmad:. Hes not at all impressed, and said he doesnt want to bite off more than he can chew meaning, hes lazy. Ok, ok, j/k. I suspect its his mom being negative about track because remember, she lives 75 min away, and she would have to bring him to weekend events. Im sure she doesnt want to add another activity to the mix. But thats ok, Im just relieved we got her buy in and commitment to band. Because if she had said no, we, no actually, ds, would have been screwed. 

My tonsillectomy was fine. I checked into to surgery center at 6:30am, surgery started 7:30am, I was woken up from anesthesia at 9:30am, and released at 10am. I slept all the way on the car ride home. They suggest 2 week recovery time, but I believe that 1 week recovery time is fine for someone who has an office job/sits at a desk all day. Perhaps one who works a physically demanding job would do well with 2 weeks recovery. I actually had 3 ½ weeks of recovery because I did it right before our school holiday/winter break. I was ridiculously hungry for the first few days because you cant really eat much of substance. It was a cycle of wake up in the morning and first thing was to take the pain rx, then go back to sleep, on and off throughout the day, and take the pain rx right on time. The mornings were the worst because by the time you wake up, the pain meds had worn off and my throat felt so raw. But as long as I took the pain meds right away, I would be fine. I mean, I had surgery on 12/21 and actually did go to my familys xmas eve and xmas day celebrations. I was a little groggy and couldnt drive, but I was fine. I totally suggest the surgery for those who have those nasty tonsil stones because there is no other way to get rid of them otherwise, and they make your breath stink, and make you so self conscious of it. I tried so many things to get rid of them- you name it, I tried it; gargling salt water, buying special homeopathic toothpaste and rinses, using neti pots and saline rinses, nothing worked. All I could do was poke around back there with toothpicks and stuff to find and extract them. Dont mean to gross anybody out, but Im sure your dh can relate to the icky and frustratedness factor. My dh is a big baby (arent all men :haha: ?) and if my recovery was all that bad, rest assured, removing his would be the last thing on his to-do list.

Oh, and Im posting at night. From home. Not from work. Lovely to have some privacy at home once in a while LOL :happydance:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls,

Don't have time to reply properly now as I can only reply at home and not work, I have a lot of people who can see my screen and they don't know I'm pregnant yet! Well, apparently there is 'a lot of speculation' about me being pregnant according to my boss, there has been some gossip flying about in the office but I'm not bothered, it was probably my boss, I'll explain later!

I just wanted to say WELCOME BACK Meli! Yaaaaaayyyy, so glad you're back and well! Sorry the proceedure was painful and are you sure you have missed the egg? It looks like it could have been yesterday going by your chart? 

Vegas, what you said to your baby didn't make me think you were sappy but made me well up tears, now who's sappy! I can totally relate as I have tried not to get so attached to my baby too. 

Angel, hope you're all settled in, you have done marvellously well with the packing by the sounds of it!

Stef, I'm so excited for your private ultrasound! And guess what? I managed to find my babys heartbeat following your exact advice so THANK YOU SO MUCH! 

Big squishes all round x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I have really bad allergies (i.e. I can't breath through my nose MOST of the time), but no tonsils, so no help there for me! Had my tonsils and adenoids removed when I was 7 - all I remember was not even wanting ice cream. 

I'm sure DS will do great with the clarinet - I played it in elementary school and loved it. Don't remember why I ended up stopping.

Lol @ making your DH look bad! That's silly. :)

vegas, I'll tell him about planting an oak. I really like his idea so I hope he doesn't change his mind or get lazy about it, lol. It might be a pain planting a tree in November. How are your pg symptoms?

Jasmine, YAY! I'm so glad you were able to find the hb! Now don't get addicted to the doppler, as I think I'm starting to be ;)


AFM, picked up more batteries for the doppler yesterday. Got home and tried it. Turned it on, set it down, and hb was RIGHT there, didn't have to look at all. That was pretty cool! I listened for a few minutes and then it disappeared, baby moved! I had a few minutes before I had to leave for work this morning and used it again :haha: Set it down, nothing, moved a bit to the left and there it was! I love this thing! 

I'm starting to think I'm going to have bleeding on and off this entire pg. Had a bit more last night. It was only when I went to the bathroom one time and only when I wiped, and it was brown. Just annoying! 

Today is going to be rough. I forgot my lunch at home :wacko: The nausea is back full force (never really went away, just calmed down a little), so I start feeling sick after not eating for an hour and a half to two hours. I have some mini donuts (healthy, right?!) so hopefully they'll help at least a little until I get home. Don't have the cash to go get something for lunch today!

Angel, how are you doing?

Oh yeah, been meaning to post this and keep forgetting - would love to be FB friends with you ladies! - https://facebook.com/braiiins


----------



## angel2010

Sorry I haven't been on lately. I have been super stressed and for the time being, the comp is in the play room with no comfortable place to sit.

Meli, I am glad the procedure went well. And congrats to ds on making band!! I am sure he will do great with the clarinet. I hope that dh's procedure goes well. I hope you get that referral at the next app. I do not think your baby wish list is to much. We tried to do a little sign language with Carter, but slacked pretty bad. We did the simple stuff like, more and all done. I am also glad you were able to get out of the mother's day celebration.

Vegas, what happened in the car certainly sounds like a sign of your rainbow baby!!! I am glad your dr visit went well. Are you around 7 weeks now? Also, thanks for posting all that about molar pregnancies. I too have been very interested and you did a great job explaining it!

Stef, the tree sounds like a great idea and sorry if this is gross for some, but you could bury your placenta and grow the tree above it. I am so jealous you got to go to a game. I love the cardinals! I was born in MO, so am a life long fan. They were playing in the world series the day I was born and won the series on my 21st bday. I am so happy you are able to find the hb so easily, I know how reassuring it must be. I am sorry you forgot your lunch and that the bleeding keeps happening. Some people do bleed their whole pregnancy. So try not to worry unless there is cause. I also hope taking away the dyer sheets helps with the rash.

Jasmine, glad to hear you are okay. I am sorry the office is gossiping, but I am sure if you refuse to even acknowledge it, it will go away, or at least ease until you are ready to tell. That is at 12 weeks right? Big squishes back at ya!!!

AFM, I am all done unpacking, we just have to hang all our pictures and stuff up. I do really hate it here. I have no closet space, have to drag the boys out every time I need to walk the dog, hauling up groceries sucks and the comp is not in the living room (hopefully that changes reasonable soon). The main reason for moving in here was so that I could keep watching Charlie. There were no houses in our price range that were big enough or in a nice enough neighborhood for us, so we chose an apt to stay in Springfield. There were lots of houses in our price range in a few neighboring cities and we were okay living in, but knew Charlies parents wouldn't drive to, so we moved here. Well yesterday they told us that they would be looking for other childcare options because an apt was on their list of things that was unsuitable as a childcare environment. Not his exact words, but unsuitable was. I am so sad and pissed that we are stuck here and then now we won't even be getting that extra income on top of the fact that I feel super insulted by his unsuitable comment. Anyhow, I have had a very shitty couple of days.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry you forgot your lunch and the nausea is back. I find carbs and small meals help my nausea (also warm tea). I sent you a FB friend request. My nausea comes and goes. I wish it would just go. Now you really are making me want a doppler, but I just know I won't be able to find anything.


----------



## angel2010

Facebook me too!
https://www.facebook.com/angel.freeman.98


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

Im glad youre not letting the office gossip get under your skin. Good for you!

Im pretty sure I missed the egg, but Im not an expert charter so I will defer to you and ff. The first time I checked the saliva monitor was Saturday, and it had partial ferning. I didnt start using opks until Tuesday morning and there was absolutely no color. Same with Weds morning. Thats why I think I dropped the egg on Monday cd12. I guess Ill know for sure in a couple more days when ff decrees it :haha:

Yay to finally finding your babys heartbeat! :happydance:

*Stef,*

I found that the tonsillectomy helped my allergies, but not in the sense that I alluded. I meant that, since I have allergies, many times they turned into head colds and then sinusitis and then migrated over to my tonsils causing a sore throat, but since I am missing the tonsils, I no longer get sore throats. Maybe they arent connected but thats something Ive noticed different since they were removed. Or maybe Im just healthier now? 

And so what if youre addicted to the Doppler? :haha: If it makes you feel better and feel less anxiety, go for it!

Im so sorry you forgot your lunch!! Cant you borrow cash from a co-worker for lunch? I hate to do that, and havent had to so far, but I wouldnt hesitate to do so if I was pg and had ms knocking on my door (or throat or tummy). I know the feeling of not wanting to use a non-bank atm and paying fees, etc, just to buy lunch, so I hope that maybe someone can loan you a few bucks. 

Awww I dont do fb. Times like this are when I wish I did!! Dh and I have a long running bet going as to who will sign up first. When I get pg, I know I will crack and finally do fb.

*Angel,*

Ill probably be like you and just do simple basic sign language. Its better than nothing, right? Idk how long I can keep up the Spanish, either. For me, I have to work at speaking Spanish, meaning, I have to think my thoughts in English, translate them to Spanish in my head, then speak. It takes work and I get lazy. I think I will try to talk dh into being the Spanish speaker, and I will be the English speaker. I think Spanish comes easier to him than it does for me, although he denies it. Well see. They say the road to h e double hockey sticks is paved with good intentions, right?

Ive heard of the idea of burying the placenta with a tree. I dont think thats gross. Ive also heard of women eating their placenta --now I think *thats *gross (disclaimer: no offense to anyone who has done that or plans on doing that!). We were planning on freezing the placenta so thats the plan. 

That sucks that Charlies parents did a switcheroo on you, especially when you guys moved to an apt to stay convenient to them:growlmad:. You dont need the stress of less income, especially at a time like this. Sorry that you're stressing :hugs: I hope it takes them a LONG TIME to find someone else. Are you going to look for another child to babysit to take his place?

And again, WOW that youve already unpacked. Just WOW :thumbup:


*Afm,*

dh and ds left the game at the end of the 6th inning to avoid traffic. They were home by 11pm and said they had a great time. Stef, it sounds like they had seats in the same section you were in. Apparently balls kept getting hit in their direction, a lady in front of them actually got beaned and was taken away for medical attention (they said she looked fine, they probably took her due to an overabundance of caution, which I think was smart). Dh said that one of the times that the ball came in their area, dd screamed loud and freaked everyone out lol :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I am so sorry that Charlie's parents have decided to find another sitter and that they were rather rude about it. Just consider the apartment a temporary situation and look towards the future. Also, as your pregnancy progresses, taking care of another child will become more difficult so perhaps this may be for the best. 

Jasmine: just a quick comment about your work mates; why do they think you might be pregnant? Just curious as to why they would think this.

Afm: I am 7+4 today. Still praying baby makes it out of the first tri. One of the ladies here at work announced that she is 14 weeks pregnant. My boss said I need to get pregnant with triplets. Odd comment to make. I haven't told him anything yet, but there is only one and for that I'm thankful.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Angel: I am so sorry that Charlie's parents have decided to find another sitter and that they were rather rude about it. Just consider the apartment a temporary situation and look towards the future. Also, as your pregnancy progresses, taking care of another child will become more difficult so perhaps this may be for the best.
> 
> Jasmine: just a quick comment about your work mates; why do they think you might be pregnant? Just curious as to why they would think this.
> 
> Afm: I am 7+4 today. Still praying baby makes it out of the first tri. One of the ladies here at work announced that she is 14 weeks pregnant. My boss said I need to get pregnant with triplets. Odd comment to make. I haven't told him anything yet, but there is only one and for that I'm thankful.

Ooo vegas, I like that slant you put on the child care suggestion for angel. I never thought of it that way! 

7+4 is _almost _out of first tri. You're almost there. You can do it! 

ok, I know this is a STUPID question and I should know the answer by now :dohh: but what do number+number mean specifically? Like, is it literally 7 weeks and 4 days pg?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi ladies, 

I'm just going to put Eva to bed then I can finally reply but just wanted to show you, I did a photoshop trick of my new hair to see what it would look like, so here is before...
 



Attached Files:







BEFORE.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Middysquidge

And here is after. Shall I do it? x
 



Attached Files:







red.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, sorry you've been stressed. That sucks about Charlie, and how rude! Blake gets free Cardinals tickets from work pretty often, so that's cool. I'm not worrying about the blood, since it's so light and still brown... and having the doppler helps too! I'm pretty sure Blake wouldn't go for taking the placenta home, lol, he doesn't even want to catch the baby or cut the cord (wondering if that will change when the time comes). 

vegas, I pretty much HAVE to eat small meals... all the time. I'm always craving carbs! I've wanted rice so much lately it's ridiculous. I accepted your friend request! And if you want a doppler, I say go for it, but I'd wait a little while since chances of finding a hb this early are probably next to zero! Give it until 10 weeks or so (I've heard of some women not finding it until 14+, though). 

Meli, I could borrow cash, but I actually owe one of the office ladies right now, lol. They let me do it just because they know I never carry cash and always pay them back the next day. I spaced out my mini donuts and I'm doing ok, lol. The VP at my work was at the same game I went to the other night and someone near him got hit in the head with a foul ball! We had 3 or 4 foul balls hit all around us. And yep, 7+4 is 7 weeks 4 days. :)

Jasmine, you are stunning! I say go for it! You could easily pull off that color.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

I second Stef&#8217;s comment--you are stunning! With your coloring, you can&#8217;t go wrong. GO FOR THE RED!

Oh and you MUST post a pic from the wedding (where you&#8217;ll be wearing your new outfit and accessories)! Pretty please? :flower:

*Stef,*

I&#8217;m so glad spacing out your mini donuts helped! Maybe you could bring a box of snacks and keep them at your desk for snacking and for er&#8217;s like today? 

Yup..that&#8217;s one of many reasons I didn&#8217;t want to go to last night&#8217;s game. Knowing me, I would have spaced out and prob would have been one of the peeps to get beaned! Although, dh has pretty good reflexes. I&#8217;m sure he would have saved me :winkwink:

Oh, and thanks for the confirmation of 7+4. I suspected, but wasn&#8217;t 100% sure :dohh: 


*Oh yah, this was last night&#8217;s conversation with dh about mother&#8217;s day.*

ME: I talked to my mom today and told her that we were not going to be joining them on mother&#8217;s day.

DH: Why don&#8217;t you want to go? Don&#8217;t we go every year? Isn&#8217;t that where Rudy (my cousin&#8217;s husband) coordinates all the food, and you ladies are treated like queens, and y&#8217;all get flowers and gifts?

ME: I just don&#8217;t want to go this year.

DH: Cool.

ME: Oh, I told mom that we were going out of town, which obviously isn&#8217;t true. So you&#8217;ll have to play along with that. If in the future, anyone asks &#8220;how was your mothers day weekend out of town?&#8221; just say &#8220;fine&#8221; and I will respond with more white lie details, if needed. 

DH: Ok.

And that was the extent of the convo. Whew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..:thumbup:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls,

Just sitting outside madams room waiting for her to drop off its gonna be a looooong night! the clicking of the typing is too loud to type more but I've added you Stef and angel on Facebook, what's your link Vegas? Meli, join us hehe x


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello,

I'm back, she's dropped off it 21.22 here, so I'm exhausted but she was being so hyper and cute and funny tonight I couldn't resist keeping her up, I actually had a tiny bit more energy tonight which was nice! I hope it's not a bad sign, never free from the worry!

Vegas, Aww that really made me chuckle what you said about charlotte's swim lesson, I can just imagine it as I have a little diva myself as you know! You're right though, it's so much better to have her go through any trauma now, that's being a good parent! I need to take Eva swimming more, we plan to go on monday, she's a bit of a scardy cat even getting bath water on her face! I need to dip her head under, OH has been threatening to do that since she was a baby and I'm always like 'nooooooo!' Also, really glad you're appointment went well and they didn't lecture you! Like I said too I love what you said in the car and I agree with Angel it sounds like an amazing sign that this is your rainbow baby! Oh to answer your question I have no idea how colleagues know I'm pregnant, we have only told our bosses and close friends and family so it must have come from one of our bosses! The person that approached my colleague said 'Haven't you noticed all the changes?' so I guess that means, they think I'm showing? I'll explain the full story in a minute!

Stef, Glad you had fun at the game! Did you get to eat a giant hotdog? Just wondering! I'm sorry that you had another bleed but like you say it's great that you have the doppler and you're such a pro at finding it now too! It's a nice reassurance! I love what Blake was saying about the birth, OH was EXACTLY the same, but he went against his word and in his words 'Was down at the goal face the whole time' and also 'It was the more pleasant end' CHEEKY SO AND SO! So it wouldnt surprise me if Blake changed his tune! Awww, sorry you forgot youre lunch that's like a holy disaster in my book! Hope you'll be okay with your mini donuts :(

Angel, oh my god, I was so fuming for you when I read about Charlie's parents, how dare they? Talk about loyalty! Don't worry though I'm not completely happy in my new house, I'm the opposite of you, I love the house but I HATE the town, and I really want to move back to Wales which is where I am from, all of my family are there and I miss the seaside so much, I have lived away for 10 years now and I really want to go back but OH thinks it's just hormones talking :( 

Meli, I'm happy that you are getting referred to a fertility specialist but will you promise me one thing, just one month will you please try the preseed, even just a tiny bit around fertile time? Okay, so I have been looking at your chart, I'm a complete novice but the up and down temps led me to think you hadn't ovulated and you're nowhere near you're cover line temp which is around 97.6 or 97.7 but then I saw the ferning so maybe you have to trust that! So confusing! I don't think it will be too hard to teach your baby spanish especially if you are the level you with it, I haven't even taught Eva to count in Welsh yet, I'm terrible! Hey, good for you about Mother's Day, I totally understand and how lovely that your mum and OH are being so cool about it! You can make up for it next year when you have your cute little baby there too! x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I love the red! Go for it. I've always wanted to try going brunette, but I'm too chicken. Eva sounds so much like Charlotte. Charlotte hates getting her face wet and so making her go under water was the catalyst for the meltdown. Last night was much better once we convinced her to actually get in the water. I'll send you my FB link when I get home as I'm on my iPhone and it is about to die. I would kill my boss if he told people before I was ready to go public. Hope yours didn't do that.

Stef: my dh stuck to his guns and refused to cut the cord. Fine with me. We didn't keep the placenta either. Due to the molar thing my placentas now have to be sent away to be examined anyway. I actually joked with my doctor that I was sad I wouldn't be able to eat it. Yes, I was joking. She said she'd never heard of anyone wanting to make capsules out of it. I also enlightened her to a lotus birth (look that one up). She must think I'm nuts.

Meli: I'm about as far away from the end of my first trimester as can be, but thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Middysquidge

Okay, so this is the text message I got from my boss on Wednesday my day off:

Morning Jas! Just thought I'd let you know that Emma has just emailed me to say that Liz (a manager from another desk) was quizzing her in the kitchen about whether or not you are pregnant- apparently there's a lot of 'speculation' about it. Thought I'd warn you in case Liz asks you herself (which I wouldn't put past her due to the fact that shes a total idiot.) Emma, oof course, said she didn't have a clue but Id hate for you to come in tomorrow to folk asking you questions that might make you uncomfortable...If Liz says anything to me I'll be telling her to mind her own business and having a word with her about how inappropiate it is for a managee to be gossiping about members of staff - I feel like taking her to one side and having a little chat with her now tbh, anyway dont know where shes heard it but thought Id let you know chick! x x

My reply was something along the lines of 'wow news travels fast, let her get on with it bla bla bla! I don't really care tbh the only reason I would is if I lost it again and everyone was gossiping about me behind my back! So anyway, on our team we only have three people, me, another designer and one sub, it was a much larger team but we lost a huge contract and several staff members left at the same time so it naturally decreased the team! Anyway, the girl that was left well to cut a looooong story short me and her dont exactly have the best track record, she's the gobby cow I was telling you about (Emma in the text message, the girl who was approached by Liz) Anyway, I go into work this morning and she has NO idea that my boss told me what she knew and she pulled me and the other team member to one side to tell us that 'SHE WAS 6 WEEKS PREGNANT?' WTF? Who announces it to work mates at 6 weeks? Anyway, she obviosuly got wind of the fact that I was and wanted to trick me into saying I was and or announce hers first! So it worked because I was so shocked, I said 'I am too?' then I was so mad at myself because I really didnt want to announce mine like that and I feel like she calculated the whole thing! Our team will be reduced to one member when we both go off on maternity! x


----------



## Middysquidge

Vegas, if you send me a piccy I can do that photoshop trick on your hair to make it brunette! Lokking forward to being facebook friends with everyone! x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, that's not a bad idea, leaving a box of snacks at my desk. Glad DH didn't say anything about your plan for mother's day!

Jasmine, LOL!!! at "the more pleasant end." That cracked me up!!! Blake's going to have to be REALLY patient and understanding because being at the birthing center means not even an option for pain meds, nothing... basically like a home birth but at the center.

vegas, lol at your doctor possibly thinking you're nuts! 

Jasmine, sounds like so much drama at your work! Sorry you ended up telling everyone before you wanted to! 

AFM, ugh being at work is ick today... they're doing more work on the office. First this morning was something with wood and soooo much wood dust. Now they're gluing tiles to the floors so the glue smell is getting to me. I don't like the idea of breathing that stuff in but there's nowhere to go to get away from it. If they knew I was pg I might be able to get away with leaving early but I have no real excuse without them knowing!

I called Ultrasona yesterday and scheduled the private scan for next Saturday at 3:30. Yay!

We're going down to Blake's mom's tomorrow (and Mother's Day, of course) and Blake says, "How are we going to go down there without them finding out you're pregnant?" He asked if anyone at work had said anything. Apparently it's pretty obvious, lol. I've gained 7 pounds already, even with all the nausea :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I had never heard of a lotus birth so I had to look it up :wacko: See, I learned something new today. I cant believe your dr has never heard of women making the placenta into capsules?

*Jasmine,*

WOW-such office drama! It does sound like you were set up by that gobby cow _(I dont know what that means, but I imagine its not pleasant)._

Lol at your cheeky oh :haha: He sounds like a joker.

Yes, I promise I will try to be better at using the preseed. I (and dh) just hate how it smells lol!

*Stef,*

Wow.I know you mentioned that you wanted to give birth at the birthing center, but I didnt know :dohh: that it translated into no meds at birth? All I can say is, youre so brave!

Sorry work sucks today. Those chemicals can't be good for you. I hope the smell dissipates asap so when you return to work next week, you don't have to worry about it.

Ohhh you have to continue to be sneaky and hide the bloat this weekend! One more week before you can have the ultrasound and surprise all on Mothers day like you planned! :thumbup:

*Afm,*

Ive been feeling horrible since yesterday afternoon. I basically have been sneezing nonstop since I got off the train last night. otc allergy meds dont seem to help much. Right nostril is nonstop itchy and right eye is nonstop watery. I look and feel like crap! UGH! :growlmad::growlmad:

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I totally lol'd at you telling them at work. Not the way you had planned it at all. I almost told when the girl here announced she is pregnant, but it is way too soon and she needs to have her moment in the spotlight. I'll have to find a good photo for you to retouch. 

Stef: your work sounds like mine today. My supervisor thought it would be a good day to clean out some areas, but that turned into me helping him move some rather heavy items. I'm ok with moving heavy stuff, but if they knew I was pregnant I bet I would have gotten a pass. Don't worry about a few pounds. When you are nauseous I find the only things I want to eat aren't all that good for you, plus there is just so much bloating! Just wear a floaty top and hope for the best.

Afm: today at work seems like it will never end. I feel tired and gross. My waist has totally disappeared. Where there was once a nice curve, there is now a straight line. I guess it is due to water retention or bloat, who knows. I knew my middle would disappear, but not this quickly! We gave guests coming in from out of town tomorrow. I'm not sure what kind of company I'm going to be this weekend between the nausea and fatigue, but I'll try to put on a happy face.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: sorry about the allergies. Preseed does smell funny. Do you really even need it? I've used it, but never got my BFP using anything other than a tiny bit of K-Y which is supposedly a no-no.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: sorry about the allergies. Preseed does smell funny. Do you really even need it? I've used it, but never got my BFP using anything other than a tiny bit of K-Y which is supposedly a no-no.

*Vegas,*
YAY to the waist disappearing waist (it feels weird to say that!) I say YAY to all pg symptoms.

UghI would have totally begged off on moving heavy stuff and bluffed about back probs. 

I dont actually need lube, but just bought the preseed for ttc. Glad Im not the only one that thinks it smells funny! It wouldnt bother me, but now that I know it bothers my snoopy sniffer delicate flower dh, its made me very cognizant of the smell. 

I hope you have a great weekend and are able to power thru the fatigue and ms :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I am sorry you are feeling crap.

Jasmine, I LOVE the red on you!!! I am sorry you ended up telling work like that.

Vegas, sorry your waist is gone. I am sure the next five weeks will go by quicker than you think!

Stef, we need pictures!!!!!

AFM, nothing new here, just wanted to tell you all that I will be the gross one and say that I plan on encapsulating my placenta:blush:. I also want to do all the other "crunchy" things. I wanted a home water birth, but with my clotting stuff I will feel better in the hospital at least with this one. I will be having a doula and doing delayed cord clamping.


----------



## Meli_H

Angel

I think it's awesome u plan to encapsulate ur placenta! Did u do that with carter?

Good news!!!! I think I told u guys abt my cousin on my dad's side who is pg and due in july? I said I was dreading her baby shower? Well, I got her invite today. Guess when her baby shower is??? Yup.....the same weekend we will be in Vegas! !!! Yay! Thank u God! And I already told my mom we were going to Vegas that weekend!

So I got lucky THIS time, getting away with not dealing with mothers day, AND this baby shower. I'm seriously thinking of going to counseling, I can't hide from stuff like this forever....am I overreacting? ?


----------



## angel2010

I didn't with Carter. I was very uninformed about everything baby and birth related with him.

Yay to getting out of that shower!!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so happy that you don't have to go to the shower. I don't think you need counseling, you need time. I'm still dreading my due date in June, but I figure once it has passed then that will be it. 

Angel: encapsulating the placenta isn't all that gross too me since it has been dried. It's not like you're eating it with a knife and fork. My SIL used a doula and that went well for her. I had planned a natural drug-free birth with Charlotte (my mom had us natural, I hate needles, and I surely didn't want to be induced), but my body had other plans. Because, it turns out, my uterus is heart shaped my dr said all future babies will likely be Breech without hope of turning; so c-sections it is. I had no intention of doing anything with my placentas, but thanks to the molar it has to be sent off to the lab anyway. None if this concerns me as long as I get to take home a healthy newborn when all is said and done.

Afm: yesterday I felt great, today is not shaping up to be as nice. My out of town guests are still here so I'm going to put on a happy face and power through. How is everyone else doing/feeling?


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I'm either brave or crazy, lol. I'm not opposed to meds, I just know if I have the option I will wimp out and take them, and I really don't want to. If absolutely necessary, I can transfer to a hospital, but I really want to try and stick it out because I know I can do it!

I hope your allergies have eased up some! I know all too well about that!

Yay for not having to go to the baby shower! And I agree with vegas about just needing some time.

vegas, you're right, the only things I've really wanted to eat definitely aren't good for me! I started this pg wanting veggies and lots of healthy stuff, but lately it's been grease and carbs. I hope that you feel better today (sort of? yay for ms, but it sucks that it sucks! lol)

angel, can you do a water birth at the hospital? I'm considering it myself, it's an option at the birthing center. 

Jasmine - happy 11 weeks!

AFM, so much for surprising FMIL with the news. I'm upset that she found out from Blake, but I can't REALLY be upset with him... he didn't TELL her, she asked, and I can understand not wanting to lie to his mom. I was just soooo excited for the reveal on Sunday... still get to tell my parents with the u/s, but it'll be through text or email since they're not local. I do plan to send them a recording of the hb with the pic, though. Trying to decide the best way to do it... hb first, then send pic as they're listening to it? Thinking about telling my brother Saturday night and having him help me come up with a good idea for how to tell my parents.

I've decided pg hormones make me an absolute bitch. Not sure quite how to deal with that...


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, here's a pic! Comparing 4 weeks (pre-pg size) to last night, right before bed. I'm wondering when the bloat will subside! At this point I'm thinking I won't even notice when the bloat disappears and bump forms because I feel like the bloat isn't going to disappear, lol. 

https://i.imgur.com/jrs3I8h.jpg


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I think its awesome that youre into doing the crunchy thing :haha:, as you put it. I lold when vegas said its not like youre eating it with a fork and knife. I think we will definitely freeze the umbilical cord blood stem cells. 

How are you feeling today? 

*Vegas,*

I hope you got lots more energy to get through your weekend, and didnt end up more tired this morning, than when you started the weekend! 

How are you feeling today?

*Stef,*

I _would_ say that youre brave. Lots!

Yes, my allergies have eased up a lot, still have random sneezing here and there but nothing like the watery eyes and marathon sneezing fits from last week. I havent even had to take anymore meds since the first time, so thats a plus.

So sorry Blake caved and spilled the beans, but Im so glad that you understand and forgive him for that. Thats sweet of you. I know you said pg hormones make you an absolute bitch, BUT, if that really was the case, then I dont think you would be forgiving him so easily, right? Give yourself some credit :flower:

I think its a great idea to brainstorm with your brother about how to tell your parents!!

Awwwsuch a cute bump!!

*Jasmine,*

I hope you are doing well and not too knackered! Ohm and I second Stefs well wishes of happy 11 weeks! milestone!:flower:


*afm,*

I think youre all correct about the therapy. I even brought up the idea to dh this weekend (briefly) and even he said he didnt think it was necessary. Ill give it another 3 mos and revisit the idea then (if necessary).

I have my dr appt today to discuss next steps. Im kind of freaking out because I just recently found this Details feature in FF, in the Fertility Analyzer under Luteal Phase. It says: 

Your temperature seems to fluctuate more than usual. When temperatures fluctuate a great deal, it is usually due to inconsistencies in temperature taking methods. Make sure you are taking your temperature at the same time every day, when you first wake up, after a solid block of sleep, and with a BBT thermometer. If you are doing all this and are still getting rocky temperatures, you can try taking your temperature vaginally. Some women notice more stable temperatures when taking their temperature vaginally. 
Temperatures can also fluctuate a great deal when you are not ovulating, or when you have delayed ovulation. If you are taking your temperatures accurately and are still having large temperature fluctuations and no clear ovulation pattern, then this might be the case.

WTF!!! My fluctuations are not due to inconsistencies in temp taking methods and times, so I have to surmise that these fluctuations are due to an anovulatory cycle!!! :growlmad::growlmad: So then I looked back at all my other cycles, and I found one more (Jan 5) that FF had flagged the same way!!! Granted, this current cycle looks WAY more rocky than the Jan one, but I dont know. Thank God I am going to see her today or I would be going out of my mind. I cant see her soon enough! FX she refers me to a FS so we can get this show on the road :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: FF can be a bit persnickety with her info. Haven't you been using opks? Between temping and opks I think you should have been able to confirm ovulation on your own. Still, I bring up your concerns. And don't forget, you are chilling out this month and therefore you shouldn't be worried about these things (easier said than done, I know). Also, if you really are feeling down then go see someone. I don't want to discourage you if you really need the help. It's ok to talk to someone and work your way through things.

Stef: well, we always knew Blake would cave early and he did so well holding it in as long as he did. You are right, it's bad karma if you deny when asked. Cute bloat/bump photo. You will feel better once the bloat goes away so that's a plus. Are you getting excited about the ultrasound? I'm excited for you.

Afm: the weekend was great, but now I'm exhausted. I got a call from the high-risk doctor and they've set up an appointment with ultrasound for Thursday the 16th. I'll be 9+4 which I'm hoping is far enough along to spot something. The expert I emailed said a repeat partial molar can be detected during a scan at 10 weeks. I guess they could repeat if necessary. So the pregnant girl at work and I were chatting this morning and she said she had a loss this fall. I told her about my loss, but didn't mention my current situation. She knew what a molar was and was a bit shocked. She is the first person I've ever said anything about this to at work. Her original due date is at the end of the month so she knows that it is going to be bittersweet even if she is expecting her rainbow. 

Angel, Jasmine, Sweetmomma: how are you all doing?


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: FF can be a bit persnickety with her info. Haven't you been using opks? Between temping and opks I think you should have been able to confirm ovulation on your own. Still, I bring up your concerns. And don't forget, you are chilling out this month and therefore you shouldn't be worried about these things (easier said than done, I know). Also, if you really are feeling down then go see someone. I don't want to discourage you if you really need the help. It's ok to talk to someone and work your way through things.
> 
> Stef: well, we always knew Blake would cave early and he did so well holding it in as long as he did. You are right, it's bad karma if you deny when asked. Cute bloat/bump photo. You will feel better once the bloat goes away so that's a plus. Are you getting excited about the ultrasound? I'm excited for you.
> 
> Afm: the weekend was great, but now I'm exhausted. I got a call from the high-risk doctor and they've set up an appointment with ultrasound for Thursday the 16th. I'll be 9+4 which I'm hoping is far enough along to spot something. The expert I emailed said a repeat partial molar can be detected during a scan at 10 weeks. I guess they could repeat if necessary. So the pregnant girl at work and I were chatting this morning and she said she had a loss this fall. I told her about my loss, but didn't mention my current situation. She knew what a molar was and was a bit shocked. She is the first person I've ever said anything about this to at work. Her original due date is at the end of the month so she knows that it is going to be bittersweet even if she is expecting her rainbow.
> 
> Angel, Jasmine, Sweetmomma: how are you all doing?

*vegas,*

I _was_ using opk's, but not til CD12 and it was already really really light, almost non-existent by then....see, that's how 'chilled out' I was lol!

and yah, I know that was my intention to be all chill this month, and I was doing good! I swear :winkwink: BUT then with the stupid anovulatory junk, it got me all riled up again!!! :wacko::wacko:

I'm glad your specialist appt was scheduled sooner rather than later so you can finally have your peace of mind! :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I already replied to your journal so sorry for repeating myself but, nice bump!!! I agree with you, that by the time you lose the bloat it will be baby sticking out.

Meli, I am not sure about your chart this month, but like Vegas said, I thought you were taking a semi-break. Try not to worry about it, if you have several indicators a month about ovulation, ferning, pos opk and higher temps then I wouldn't worry. And while you didn't get to opk this month, you have in previous months, so you know you ovulate. And I agree with everyone else, it is still completely okay to be grieving and sad still. There are still lots of times that I am sad about my loss. If you do feel like it would help to talk to someone you should do it though.

Vegas, I am glad you had a great weekend. That is really nice that you were able to talk to your coworker and share your experiences. I am not sure what they will be able to see in regards to checking about the pregnancy being molar (but since I am sure it is not, I won't worry about that). But I had an ultrasound at 9+4 and I could see the baby wiggling and everything!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I sure do hope I see a little baby wiggling. Last time my fetus didn't grow past eight weeks, so if baby is measuring 9+ then we are ahead of the game. What they are looking for is the start of moles (ie cysts) forming near the placenta. If they don't see any evidence of moles then the threat of a molar should be gone (though I expect they will do at least one more scan and all my genetic testing at 12 weeks).


----------



## angel2010

I am sure everything is fine Vegas!!!

Oh yeah, Stef, my hospital doesn't offer birth pools. If they did I would be trying to get one!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls, just to let you all know we're holidaying in Wales this week then it's the wedding, so if I'm away even more than usual don't take it personally, we have hardly any Internet and none at all at the wedding so ill report back after my 12 week scan a week tomorrow x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, well I can't really get mad at him for not wanting to lie to his mom! I knew if anyone actually came out and asked him he would tell, he's not the lying type. I talked to his mom yesterday and she said he used to tell on himself when he did anything wrong as a kid, lol. Which means he was ratting himself out a lot because he was a little troublemaker!

I'm glad your allergies eased up. I'm not sure what to expect of mine since the weather here is so up and down lately! 

How did your dr appt go?

vegas, I'm very excited about the ultrasound! I want this week to go by quicker... it's only Tuesday ugh! I told his mom I was surprised he lasted as long as he did, she laughed. She knows how bad he is at keeping secrets.

Are you feeling any better today? 

Angel, that sucks they don't offer birthing pools. Maybe you could see about getting a room with a tub?

Jasmine, we'll miss you! Can't wait until your scan!

AFM, talked with FMIL yesterday. She's hoping the baby will "spread its legs" at the ultrasound on Saturday and we'll be able to tell early if it's a boy or a girl, lol. I think we'll have quite a few chances for finding out before scheduling an actual gender ultrasound - this u/s on Saturday (wouldn't that be crazy to find out at 12+2? I've heard of it happening, but I don't think I'd trust it!), midwife appt at 13+1, I can ask for an u/s if I want, midwife appt at 17+1 (as long as they aren't over booked for that day, that's when I'll be scheduling the next appt for), then I'll schedule a private gender scan for the pics between 18 and 20 weeks. I think it would be nice to find out for Father's Day, if I can get my appt with my m/w at 17+1, that'll be 2 days before Father's Day. Father's Day is a rough day for Blake ever since his dad died, and this year Father's Day is the EDD of the last m/c, so having something positive like that would be good for both of us.

Job hunt still going on... I'm trying really hard not to get frustrated and lose hope, but I'm having a VERY hard time. Very soon jobs I interview for are going to know I'm pregnant, and I know they can't not hire someone because of that, but they can find another excuse. That and there's been a few hot days, and they're going to keep coming. The 2- 2/12 hours of driving a day is hard enough, throw in the heat and no a/c... I don't handle heat well at all. Talked with Blake about taking his car, but until he can get new tires, we aren't sure we should trust it on the long drives. 

My brother called me yesterday. Out of the blue he says, "So how's the preggers thing going that you aren't telling me about?" I was like "... What are you talking about?" Lol, I didn't know what to say. He didn't pester, though, so he either knows somehow (I haven't told ANYONE but you guys and Blake wouldn't have told him), or he's messing with me and figrued it out yesterday. I didn't tell him, but I know he knows now.

I'm starting to wonder if jenkb and jennc are ever coming back.

Sorry ladies, I babble when I'm tired. Lol :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Based on last weeks conversation, I expect you to say that youre already all done unpacking?!

*Vegas,*

How are you doing today?


*Jasmine,*

Have fun and dont forget to take a pic of you in your fab new outfit so you can post it next week!!!


*Stef,*

Wouldnt it be awesome if you could find out the gender on Saturday!! OhhhhhhIm afraid to even hope for such a thing, it would be so cool!

Im sure this Fathers day will be the BEST EVER for both of you guys (until Fathers day 2014, when baby Stake or baby Blef will be here -- Im trying to do an anagram of yours and Blakes nameskind of like Brangelina LOL!) :wacko:

I was thinking the same thing you mentioned (about job search and being visibly pregnant soon)..that sucks but youre probably right.

FX that 1. You finally find a job closer to home, and 2. You can get new tires asap for Blakes car. I agree that you shouldnt be driving it on highway speeds if youre not sure of the cars roadworthiness.

To me, it sounds like your brother does have an inkling of your great news!

And I wonder about jenkb and jennc also. I hope they are doing ok.

*afm,*

My ob gyn has prescribed birth control pills for me in an effort to normalize my hormones. In addition to hypothyroidism causing weight gain and fatigue, it can also cause secondary infertility and miscarriages. So the birth control is for 2 reasons: to try to normalize my hormones, and to avoid pregnancy until my thyroid levels have been optimized.

Once my thyroid is working correctly, she will then do a hysterosalpingogram. If she finds polyps, she will burn them off.

If the spotting continues, she will then prescribe progesterone.

So thats the plan for the next couple of months!

dh went out of town for business this morning. He'll be back tomorrow night so ds and I are on our own tonight. We've been plotting our escapades since last night. First, I have to take him to his school for a quick band performance. Then we'll order our fav pizza for dinner (pizza hut peperoni with cheese stuffed crust). We almost never have pizza because 1. it's so bad for you, and 2. dh doesnt like pizza :growlmad:

then we'll go to the mall and possibly get fro yo for dessert on the way home :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Meli, oh yes, I was done unpacking last week!! It was too crowded here too leave boxes around. I am glad they are taking the steps for you. I bet you thyroid is back to normal within two full months of meds. My level was WAY higher than yours and went down quickly. My endocrinologist said they go down pretty quick, it is going back up that takes some time. I think the birth control is a good idea. It will also give you a real good chance to take a break. I actually went this morning to get my thyroid levels checked because I have been feeling super tired all of a sudden. Pizza sounds so good! Our favorite is Dominos, pepperoni with banana peppers.


Stef, I am sorry about the job hunt. I will say a few extra prayers for you. I bet the midwife can see what the sex is at the 17 week visit, unless lo doesn't cooperate. I wouldn't trust a scan from 12 or 13 weeks though. I wonder how your brother knew? I am fairly certain the hospital doesn't offer tubs either so that would be out too. 

Jasmine, have fun!!!! Don't worry about us, we will miss you but, enjoy yourself!!!

AFM, I met with another doula today. I really liked her. She has even had two vbac deliveries herself with my ob. So she is very familiar with him and with the hospital I will be at. Jeff didn't get a good vibe from her though. I don't know, I know it is my choice, but since they will be working together to help me, I want him to like her. He can't really say why he didn't like her, I guess they just didn't click. He was mostly running after the kids, so I don't know how much he really got to connect with her. 
Also, the weather is very nice today and we took the boys for lunch in the park. I can't wait for consistently warm weather!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: hope you have a super fun holiday and a great time at the wedding. Please do post a pic of your cute outfit.

Stef: wonder how your brother knows? Your whole family must be psychic! No a/c would suck in the summer and I know fixing it is way expensive too. Not sure if you would be able to tell the gender this week, but by Father's day you totally should. Still it will be fun to guess. What do you think you are having?

Meli: being on birth control should totally make the next few months stress free wrt ttc. Heck, it very well might work. Before I got pg with DD, I went off the pill for about four-five months as we were ttc. I only got my period once and had to be put on Provera to start it back. I then decided to go back on the pill due to some travel I would be doing for work. I stayed on the pill for about five months, went off of it and was pregnant about six weeks later. Not sure how much the pill had to do with it, but it obviously didn't hurt.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Ooooh, I hope your thyroid is fine and that youre just feeling tired due to the pg! 

I am so impressed that you finished unpacking

Peperoni with banana peppers sounds good too! We put peperoni and pineapple on ours :wacko:

Im glad you clicked with the doula you met with today. Maybe you could give it a couple more shots for Jeff to warm up/click with her? You make a good point that he was busy running after the kids and probably wasnt enough time for them to mesh.

*Vegas,*

I agree with your prediction that Stefs brother is psychic lol. She did say her mom is, right?

Thanks for sharing your DD and bc success story. Like you said, it obviously didnt hurt, right!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, like Angel said, I probably wouldn't trust if they said the gender this weekend, but like Vegas said, it will be fun to guess! I've looked at soooo many 12 week nub pics so I'm going to be searching it out, lol. 

Baby Stake or Blef made me literally LOL at work! 

I hope that the bc does the trick for you. I'm glad that you have a plan set now to get things moving in the right direction!

And yep, idk if I'd call my mom "psychic," but she does have strong feelings about things, and knows things before being told. I'm really surprised she hasn't asked if I'm pg yet, because I can't lie to her!

Angel, that sucks your hospital doesn't offer tubs, either! I have no clue how my brother knew, or if maybe he didn't know and was bluffing just to see what I'd say (if that's the case, he knows now just from my reaction!). I'm kind of surprised he didn't say anything else about it. 

I hope Jeff comes around to this doula, since you like her. 

Vegas, my brother does get strong feelings about things, crazy strong sometimes. One time when he was out here visiting me and we decided to have some fun and ghost hunt. He was driving, drove my car into a town he'd never been in, to a street full of big old beautiful houses. He had a STRONG feeling something was there. We found out later that the neighborhood was part of the underground railroad, how crazy is that? 

When the pg started, I felt boy, but after that first bleed, the feeling changed to girl. Blake thinks girl, too.

AFM, I've felt miserable the last week. With 2nd tri around the corner my body's apparently decided to be cliche and "get worse before it gets better." :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, 

I am here, waiting in pre-op with dh to be taken in for his tonsillectomy. He has had to fast since last night, I am also fasting in solidarity and I am STARVING. I can't wait for him to be taken for surgery so I can run out to grab some food. Am trawling yelp for nearby recommendations. Looks like it will be Thai. 

Stef,

Sorry ur feeling like crap! Hang in there. And I cant wait for sat's scan!! I can't imagine how u feel. I would want to sleep away the next 48 hours lol! Hope u feel better really soon.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hope all goes well with your dh's surgery and that he has a speedy recovery. Thai sounds yummy. 

Stef: I think your mom knows, but isn't asking because she doesn't want to upset you or cause you any anxiety (if that makes sense). I bet she will be so thrilled to see the ultrasound photo this weekend. You will share it with us, right? Sorry you feel crummy, hopefully it will pass soon.

Afm: I have been getting the worst headaches every night right before or after dinner. I've even got a bit of one now. I still have the nausea too, but it's not too terrible. My back hurts when I get up in the morning, but I have been working out so perhaps that is a contributing factor too. I just feel like I'm falling apart! Now I remember why I waited so long to have another. We leave for our weekend at the beach tomorrow morning. I'm looking forward to feeling the warm sand between my toes and a couple of virgin piña coladas.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, hope your DH is doing well after his surgery! I DO want to just sleep until the scan! 

vegas, of course I'll be sharing the scan with you guys! Not sure if I'll get a chance to post this weekend, but definitely Monday at the latest. Sorry you've been getting headaches, they suck. I hope you have fun on your beach weekend!

AFM, I started having an "ache" in my cervix / vagina. Not sure what that means... texted my mw, waiting to hear a response. I'm so paranoid...

Countdown - 1 day, 5 hours, 32 minutes!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that pain is pretty normal. With my DD I had times where it felt like a stabbing pain in my vagina (sorry if that's tmi). Other girls on bnb talked about it too so I thinks it's quite common. The weird things a body does while preggo....


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: that pain is pretty normal. With my DD I had times where it felt like a stabbing pain in my vagina (sorry if that's tmi). Other girls on bnb talked about it too so I thinks it's quite common. The weird things a body does while preggo....

I don't think we can have tmi here! Yeah she said it's probably just from everything growing and to let her know if I start cramping heavily or bleeding. I found the hb again this morning (and yesterday, day before... haha so much for once or twice a week) so it must just be normal pains. Can't help but be paranoid all the time, though!

How are you feeling? I saw your beach pic on FB, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

YAY to the countdown for tomorrows scan!!! :thumbup:

Thats good news that your vagina ache is nothing :wacko:

I think Vegas makes a good point (about your mom already knowing you are pg, but shes letting you tell her on your terms--the complete opposite of MIL, may I add?) ha ha jk but not trying to rub salt in the wound :winkwink:

*Vegas,*

TMI, on this board? Ha! I dont think theres such a thing :nope:

Sorry to hear of your headaches. Regular headaches can be so debilitating, I can imagine pg hormonal headaches are 10x worse! 

Im sure youre not falling apart, but I believe you when you say that it feels like you are.

I hope you guys have lots and lots of fun at the beach and you get to relax and have as many virgin pina coladas as you can handle :flower:

*Angel,*

Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?? I hope everything is ok. Youve been kind of quiet lately. When are you going to post another bump pic?

*afm,*

The surgery went well, thank God. Funny thing is, I mentioned yesterday that I was trawling yelp for nearby food recommendations, found a Thai restaurant one block from the hospital, read ALL 104 reviews, and even wrote down the dish I was going to order. Well, the surgeon comes in to take dh away, tells me Ill see you in 40 min. Ill come get you from the waiting room to bring you back to be with dh in recovery!

Well, there went my plans for Thai food :cry: I was stuck going downstairs to the hospital cafeteria. As if that wasnt bad enough, it was 1:45pm, so lunch hour was done and cafeteria was basically a no-mans land, fend for yourself type of place. Ended up making a stupid stupid turkey sandwich :growlmad: BORING! But its a good thing that I ate downstairs, because no sooner than I came back up to the waiting room, less than 5 min later the surgeon came for me to bring me to dhs recovery room.

Oh, and did I mention that the 2 hours prior to surgery, while in the waiting room, this older man was talking my ear off? I couldnt really concentrate on web surfing, or even getting any work done that I planned on. I guess I was the only sympathetic face there that could speak to him in Spanish. I felt sorry for him. Really really nice older man, his wife was having surgery for something or other, he was using a walker and looked really feeble for his age, I think he had a stroke in the past or something. Anyhoooo.His kids were about my age and they would pop in and out, would tell him to leave the poor girl alone, youre bothering her LOL! then I would have to pipe up to deny that he was bothering me. He was telling me about his 2 kids, the daughter was an RN, the son graduated from UCLA and was a teacher at CSULA. He talked about how proud he was of his kids and what theyd accomplished, and teared up when I told him that him and his wife had a HUGE part in those accomplishments..

Oh, so today my mom came to my work to bring me lunch, and mentions that she wants to ask for my help because SHE wants to host a baby shower for my cousin (the one whose baby shower I am missing on memorial weekend)? I said I would help her, because my mom hardly asks me for anything. I've just accepted that I can't get away from it. I think well be doing it in the beginning of June

I hope all of you have a wonderful, wonderful weekend and a beautiful and blessed mothers day! :flower:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, vagina ache made me lol!!! 

I honestly don't think my mom knows and is waiting for me to tell her, she's totally NOT that kind of person. She's a HUGE pesterer. I guarantee she's going to say she knew when I tell her, though. Unless she knows and is waiting just to see how long I wait to tell her so she can whine at me for not telling her sooner, lol, she's also a huge guilt tripper!

Glad DH's surgery went well! Is he a whiny sick person? Wondering how he is handling recovery.

That was nice of you to talk with that man for so long! I hate talking with strangers - I'm not a very social person at all.

That sucks you can't seem to get away from your cousin's pregnancy! Why does she need two baby showers?

So AFM I'm wondering if those cramps were my uterus popping her little head out of my pelvic area because the cramping is pretty much gone, and now my pants are tighter than they were a few hours ago, lol. I don't think it's the normal bloating because that usually happens over a longer period of time. I guess I'll know for sure if I wake up tomorrow and it hasn't gone back down like it has been normally...


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

My mom sounds like yours--a huge guilt tripper. We need to remember to not do that to our kids, but I suspect we may change our minds when its our turn lol.

Yah, Ive been accused by dh of being too nice and too trusting. Whatevs. I am what I am and I cant change it. I mean, Im not about to jump in someone elses car if they offer me a ride, but Ive been known to pull over and offer complete strangers a ride beforethe latest was a couple of years ago when I saw a lady pushing a stroller up a huge hill, with a toddler trying to keep up with her. It was a hot summer dayand I just had to give her a ride. dh read me the riot act later. I DONT CARE. It was the right thing to do. Like, it breaks my heart when I see women with babies and children waiting for the bus. I figure that it has to be so difficult to have to take the bus in everyday situations, and especially with children, and in the heat, and rain, and cold..

Re the baby shower: IKR! My moms point is that, they dont have many friends or relatives, so she wants to help them out. I wanted to ask her why dont we just buy her a couple of big gifts, like a crib and changing table, or something? Because 1. I could still get out of facing the situation and 2. Im sure purchasing those items would _still _be cheaper than hosting an actual baby shower. Oh well..

*Of course *dh is a whiny sick person, *arent all men *:winkwink:??? dhs recovery is going well for *HIM*, not so much for me. He is driving me crazy because hes not sleeping!!! His dr prescribed 2 different painkillers: Percocet pills and an acetaminophen/codeine liquid. Well, the Percocet pills are the stronger of the two, so hes been taking those. BUT they wire him up and he cant sleep. I told him that he should call his surgeon to have him prescribe a different painkiller because obviously Percocet isnt the right one for him, but he refused. 

Yesterday, for the first few hours after the surgery, I was actually re-thinking my decision to come to work today. He was in bad shape and I thought I should stay home with him, but the fact that hes wired up and stuff made me feel a _little less _guilty about coming to work. Thats the ONLY plus. He was so annoying while recovering...kept repeating how much he loved me, loves the kids, we're the best, blah blah blah...you know, how a person that's crazy drunk gets? :wacko::haha:

I remember that when I had my tonsillectomy, I literally slept day and night for the first 7 days or so. Thats the only way I got through it and it boggles my mind that hes not resting. He is stubborn and doesnt want to acknowledge the fact that in order for the body to heal, it has to rest. *Men!* This is going to be a looooooong weekend..

OMG---ARE WE NOW LESS THAN 24 HOURS FROM THE SCAN??:flower:


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I am glad his surgery went well and that his recovery, while it doesn't sound the best, isn't awful. I am sorry you have to help with that shower now! I am always so scared to help people, but I have a memory of my mom from when I was 10-12 or something and she stopped to pick up a lady walking with her two kids and pushing a shopping cart full of shopping bags. It has really stuck with me and something I am proud of her for doing. Doing things like that, she taught me to be very compassionate and one of the reasons I decided to major in social work.

Stef, can't wait for the scan!!!

Vegas, I am sorry about your head aches. I hope you have fun at the beach though!

Jasmine, hope you are having fun too!

AFM, Jeff said he was okay choosing that doula, so I did. I also started the ball rolling on childbirth classes and a birth photographer. 
My last day with Charlie should be May 31st.
I have a prenatal app next Monday and will get to hear the heartbeat.
I am very mad at Jeff, he scheduled to go play golf on..... mother's day!!!! Can you f-ing believe that. My day, for being a mom to his three kids and he gets to play golf!! 
Nothing else going on, here is a bump pic. Sorry it is blurry. It is from tonight at 16 weeks exactly.
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3601_zps5d429e19.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Oh yeah, and Stef, vag pain is normal. I had it with Carter, the miscarriage and this one. I had it quite a bit today. I think Kinsley/ Little Prince is just going through a growth spurt.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: great bump!

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

Afm: our beach vacation started out nicely and ended badly. The house was great and Charlotte and the dogs had the best time playing on the beach. The place we stayed was so secluded that I may have only seen five other people on the beach all weekend. The bad news is that yesterday afternoon/evening I felt terrible and chalked it up to ms. I tried Togo to bed early, but when I laid down I realized I was going to be sick. So I spent all night being sick, and now Ben is a bit sick too. I think it is from some chowder I had for lunch yesterday, but who knows. Luckily we both felt ok enough that Ben could drive the 2.5 hours home. I've spent most of the afternoon napping and I feel a bit better, but I still have my nightly headache on top of everything. Oh well. Hope everyone else had a better day.

Stef: where's that photo?


----------



## angel2010

Ah Vegas! i am sorry you guys are sick. Hopefully it was just a small case and will be over soon. At least it didn't seem to get Charlotte.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I think it's difficult not to be a guilt tripper, lol. 

Blake tells me I'm too nice, too! He's VERY blunt, if something makes him angry, upsets him, etc., he will say something, even if he doesn't know the person who did it. Sometimes I envy that, but sometimes I wonder why he can't just keep his mouth shut sometimes, lol. 

Hmm I think buying some of the big gifts makes more sense, personally! With two showers it seems like she'll be getting a lot of duplicate gifts.

Sorry DH is driving you crazy! I hope he was able to get some rest this weekend.

Angel, glad you got to choose the doula you wanted! Is that prenatal today or next Monday? 



> My day, for being a mom to his *three* kids and he gets to play golf!!

Three? Did I miss something? :?:

Sorry he scheduled golf for mother's day! Did he end up going? 

Love the bump!!!

Vegas, that sucks about getting sick! I hope you're feeling better now. It's too bad it had to ruin the end of your trip. 

AFM, super busy weekend. Friday I ended up overdoing it when I got home and felt miserable Friday night. Saturday I got up, overdid it again (what else is new!) and felt ick before going to the ultrasound. Glad it was in the late afternoon so I was able to rest before going. Ultrasound went very well! Pics below. The package we got is only supposed to come with 2-3 pictures, she printed us 9! I'm not sure if it's because we were the last appt of the day or because it was Mother's Day weekend, but I thought that was pretty nice of her. 

So at first the baby wasn't moving at all, I was bummed, thought we weren't going to get to see anything cute. Then we noticed something - hiccuping. How cute! After a minute or so of that, the baby really started moving around. At the start, he / she was facing one direction, then flipped completely around, started wiggling like crazy, bouncing and kicking. And thumb sucking!

HB at 167, measuring a day ahead still.

Mother's Day was good. I did send my brother the hb recording and an u/s pic first. He calls me and says, "I KNEW it! I almost called you this morning and said Happy Mother's Day!" When he got to our parents house he called me and we played the hb first, and my mom in the background yells, "I KNEW IT!!!" Lol. Since I wasn't able to send any of the u/s pics in time for yesterday, I scanned them and sent my brother one of my favorites and he had an 8x10 of it printed for my mom (and one of himself, aww). So they're very excited! 

We went down to Blake's mom's which is always fun. Everyone is excited. Blake's youngest brother (who is 9) doesn't care if it's a boy or girl, as long as he or she is "cool and fun." His oldest niece (who is 4) wants it to be a girl. Both of his youngest brothers (9 and 11) were suggesting ridiculous video game themed baby names - Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Donkey Kong. I told them when it's their turn to have kids I'm going to remind them of this. 

Blake's mom told me my tummy was already bigger yesterday than it was when I went down there earlier this week, and that was wearing a loose dress vs. the tank top I had on the other time, so I'm pretty sure I'm actually "showing" now vs just bloating. Glad this is the week I'm telling everyone! Closest friend today, other friends on Wednesday, work on Thursday!

Now for pics... I'm putting up 6 of them, so I'm going to put them in a spoiler just to save space


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/Qj63Iwn.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/7uNXYsl.jpg
Thumb sucking!

https://i.imgur.com/VnOMaIa.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/MbjvzM2.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/ll0y5ax3n/image.jpg
I see a nub... Maybe? A foot? I'm not sure.

https://s21.postimg.org/fb9zn7lw7/image.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: thankfully, Charlotte remains well. I'm feeling loads better today as well. Considering I napped a combined four hours yesterday and then slept nine hours last night, I should be better. I'm still making sure to eat bland foods for a while. 

How is everyone else doing? Meli, how's your dh feeling?


----------



## angel2010

Aw, great pics Steph!!! I am glad it went well and your family is excited!! Did the ultrasound tech give any ickling as to the sex?

As for me, by three I meant that I have been pregnant with his children three times. Counts for something right!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: those are great images! Baby looks so big already. I totally see a nub. Does that mean boy or are we suppose to analyze the angle of the nub? I'm so glad you finally got to tell your family, I know they must be so excited for you.


----------



## StefNJunk

angel2010 said:


> Aw, great pics Steph!!! I am glad it went well and your family is excited!! Did the ultrasound tech give any ickling as to the sex?
> 
> As for me, by three I meant that I have been pregnant with his children three times. Counts for something right!!!

She didn't; Blake leaned forward in his chair (he may have even stood up, I can't remember!) when she froze on that foot / nub shot and questioned it, but she either couldn't say either way, or wouldn't. 

And oohhh ok, that makes sense. I thought maybe there was something you weren't telling us! :haha:



vegasbaby said:


> Stef: those are great images! Baby looks so big already. I totally see a nub. Does that mean boy or are we suppose to analyze the angle of the nub? I'm so glad you finally got to tell your family, I know they must be so excited for you.

I'm not sure... the tech didn't comment either way, but when I looked up 12 week nub pics, it looks like most babies still have a nub at this point and that angle can help tell - what I saw was girl is parallel to spine, boy is 30 degree angle, but apparently that's also not 100%. 

I'll take your predictions, though! :)


----------



## StefNJunk

Oh yeah, I forgot! Blake woke me up yesterday morning saying, "Capone (the cat) won't listen to me, you need to come out here because he listens to you." I was half asleep and bleh and walked out the living room to find gifts and a card. Capone was behaving perfectly fine, sitting next to the gifts, but apparently he was sniffing around and Blake was afraid he'd break one so he wanted to get me out there to see before anything happened. I think it was just his excuse for not being able to hold surprises very long, lol. I said, "What did you do?" and his response was, "It's Mother's Day, you're a mom now." Aww. I've been searching for decaf iced tea because I really miss my iced tea, so he got me an iced tea / iced coffee maker and a few packs of decaf tea bags. I wasn't expecting anything, so I was surprised!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm not sure about the gender and I realized that it makes me uncomfortable to be zooming in on your child's privates as I try to make a determination.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, lol!!! I think that just made my day.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: just now saw your Mother's day post (I'm guilty of leaving this page open and don't see new posts until after I post). How sweet of Blake! Let me know how you like your iced tea maker. Charlotte gave me my gift OB Thursday (who knew that would be better than Sunday) and she gave me an iPad mini. I love it! Didn't Blake get you one for Christmas?


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> Stef: I'm not sure about the gender and I realized that it makes me uncomfortable to be zooming in on your child's privates as I try to make a determination.


:rofl:


That is very sweet of Blake!! 

And yes Steph, he did go golfing and my prenatal was today. Heartbeat at 157, found right away.

Vegas, glad you are feeling better!

Meli and Jasmine, hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Aww, that was sweet what your mom did, pulling over to help someone! I saw my mom doing the same type of things, so I guess thats where I get it from.

Im SO glad Jeff let you choose the doula you preferred. :happydance:

Your bump is SO CUTE! Its really starting to fill out now. 

That sucks that Jeff went golfing on mothers day. What was he thinking? Oh well, I hope you had a great day nonetheless.

YAY to your successful prenatal appt today! :thumbup:

*Vegas,*

Sounds like your beach house was really nice. I saw the national weather forecast on Friday night (or was it Sat?) and it had thunderstorms forecast for a large swath of Florida. I didnt know exactly where you were, but I did think of yall and was certainly hoping that you guys werent in that storm zone! 

Sorry to hear that you ate some bad food. Bad seafood is the worst. I agree with Angel-thankfully Charlotte didnt get it, and that Ben was able to drive you guys home. What a trooper!

Im glad youre feeling a little better today :hugs:

Ooohh an ipad mini, huh? I *hate* the fact that dh has an ipad. We have a sectional. He lays on the chaise lounge and I lay next to him, with my feet facing him. Usually, at some point, he will usually massage/caress my feet, ankles, legs and knees. I LOVE it! BUT since hes had that stupid ipad, he has it next to him while we watch tv. He is addicted to Scrabble and Words with Friends. So he multi tasks between paying attention to the tv and the ipad. I think Ive had maybe 2 or 3 massages since that stupid ipad came into our lives. *I HATE YOU IPAD!* :growlmad:

*Stef,*

My dh sounds just like Blake. Very direct, up front and blunt. Like you, _sometimes_ I envy it, but more often than not, I wish he just wouldnt say anything. Yall have probably figured this out by now, but Im one of those people that just doesnt like to rock the boat. 

Awww your ultrasound pix are AWESOME :happydance:! Looks like a real baby now! :hugs: I LOVE the pic with the thumb sucking! Too precious. 

Sounds like you WERE right; your family had a feeling you were pg, and are so excited for you. LOL at the video game name suggestions :wacko:

That was so sweet of Blake and his mothers day gift! 


*afm,*

Friday night was horrible. In between dhs crabbiness, to me snapping at ds when he dared talk back to me on Friday night, I was wiped out. ds' school trip to celebrate their graduation was Friday, and they went to Magic Mountain, which is only 10 min away from home. I told ds to call me when they started loading the buses so that I could make the drive over to the school. So, at 9:20 he texted me to say they were loading, so I jumped in my car and drove to his school. WELL, turns out they were missing one student. The other 2 schoolbuses got to school at 10pm, of course it was the school bus ds was on that had that stupid late girl. They didnt get to the school until 10:30pm=1 hour sitting in the parking lot for me. I heard they are going to charge the girl's parents $300 for the extra half hour the school will have to pay the district for the extra time incurred. GOOD! She wasn't a couple min late--she was 40 min late! That's unacceptable.

Then ds smelled like cr*p because, of course, hes a boy, and his clothes were wet, so I was trying not to retch with the smell and hurt his feelings. I told him, as soon as you get home, please take a shower and put your dirty clothes out in the garage-do not put them in your dirty clothes hamper. What does he do? he comes home, changes into clean pajamas, BEFORE taking his shower --wth?? He had to pack for the next day, because school band was going to Disneyland for a performance. I had told him to take a shower before he packed for Disneyland. Well, I kept my cool when I told him to please take a shower first, but then later on when he was questioning my instructions on packing (he didnt want to use a garment bag, he just wanted to fold up his performance clothes) I lost it. Oh yah, did I mention he wore his BRAND new tennis shoes, when I specifically told him NOT to? Yup, I was out of patience and snapped at him. I apologized later that night before he went to bed, but it was just a bad and loooong day for me so I had a short leash. Then it was back up at 7am to take him back to school for the Disneyland trip.

And, as I suspected, it was a looooooooonnnnnggg weekend. dh alternated between being a grouchy old man and complaining about anything and everything, to apologizing to me for his d*ckness, to back to being irritable and impatient, back to apologizing and kissing my a**. Literally, he was like a batsh*t crazy hormonal chick--I kid you not! 

I really hope these are the worst days of his recovery because I dont know how much longer I can stand it :growlmad: Actually, since I will be at work this week, at least I dont have to deal with him during the day and nightime, like I did during the weekend. I can deal with his cray cray in the evenings :wacko:

Good news about the baby shower! My mom ended up contacting my cousin (who is hosting the shower) to see if they can do a dual shower, and she agreed. YAY YAY YAY YAY! :happydance::happydance: So Im back to not having to deal with this stuff!!! I think this was the best thing that happened all weekend! I dont understand, why my mom was so understanding about me not going over for mothers day, but didnt bat an eye about asking me to HELP her host a baby shower for my cousin? I mean, really mom? Dont you get it? ay yay yay. So glad I didnt have to break it down for her.

It sounds like everyone had a wonderful mothers day and Im glad! :flower:

I hate to whine to yall but if not to you, then to whom? RANT OVER. Thanks for listening :hugs: What would I do without you guys? Oh, I know. I'd go crazy :wacko:


----------



## angel2010

Rant away!!! Sorry your weekend sucked and dh is being such a grouchy cry baby!! And now maybe ds will be a little better at listening to you from now on. Awesome on getting out of that shower!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Rant away!!! Sorry your weekend sucked and dh is being such a grouchy cry baby!! And now maybe ds will be a little better at listening to you from now on. Awesome on getting out of that shower!

Ikr! Getting out of the shower is such a relief and lliterally the best thing that came out of this weekend.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: what a crappy sounding weekend. Ds sounds like a typical teenage boy. Remind him that smelly boys don't get girlfriends (not that you want to encourage that). Also, I can't believe the school would wait on that girl. You would think they would just leave and she would just have to miss the trip (that's what my school would have done). Thank goodness you got out of the shower (again). Perhaps your mom did get it after all. Your such a good daughter, had my mom suggested I throw a shower for someone after I had a mc I would tell her exactly why that is an awful idea.

Afm: I'm getting nervous about my scan on Thursday. What if it's like last time and the baby has died? I'll be honest, if I lose this one I don't think I will try again.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

You know, normally ds doesnt smell bad. He actually showers twice a day-once before school, and in the evening --without any prodding! He doesnt _smell _like a typical teenager (you know, smelly socks or feet!) so weve dodged that bullet so far. He was stinky from running around all day in the heat. I think that he was just so focused on packing (because I did say first thing we need to do when we get home is to finish packing for Disneyland). I guess he didnt use his brain and think why would I change into clean pajamas _before _taking a shower? Let me take a shower first before I pack. I guess I need to 1. be more explicit with him, and 2. not overload him with too many demands at once lol!

Yah, I wish they would have left the girl at the park, and called the mom to say Go find your daughter. It wouldnt have been that bad, I dont think any of those kids live more than 15 minutes from Magic Mountain.

OH, and speaking of Magic Mountain, anybody want to come out this summer to visit Magic Mountain AND ME? :winkwink: Anyone?? ha ha just had to ask. 

Vegas!! Everything will be fine on Thursday. *IT WILL!* It has to be. Just (try) to stay positive (I know, I know, its easier said than done!) Keep thinking positive thoughts and feeling positive vibes. *I am praying for you!!! * :flower: No more of this nonsense of not trying again. We won't discuss that because there is NO NEED. You're making me tear up! *This IS your rainbow. *


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: thanks, I needed that. It's just hard sometimes. Part of me wants to embrace this pregnancy (thanks to all the symptoms I can't ignore it) and another part wants to prepare me for the worst, shield me from attaching myself to something that might not be. I felt like a fool for rubbing my belly and thinking all was well when, in fact, my baby had been dead in me for who knows how long before I went to that appointment at 13 weeks. I felt mislead by statistics that said once you hear the hb you are out if the woods. And I was mad at myself for letting it hurt me as much as it did. I worked so hard and long to get pregnant with my angel baby and when it didn't happen I really was devastated. I know we all were when it happened to us. I just don't want to feel like that again nor do I want to see my dh upset like that again. I pray this time is different. It feels different. Sorry to be a downer, but I know everyone here understand.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, Blake got me the regular iPad for Christmas, it's great! A friend of mine got the mini and loves it!

Don't worry! Everything is going to be fine. I TOTALLY get the worry, and think it's completely normal. Like Meli said, this one IS your rainbow baby.

Angel, yay! Nice strong heartbeat. And I'm sending a virtual punch your DH's way for the golfing.

Meli, I'm sorry but I had to giggle at your iPad hatred! 

About being direct and up front - I told Blake I hope our kids are like him in the sense that he never lies (seriously, that's why he can't keep a secret and tattles on himself when he does things he shouldn't, lol). He says, "No you don't. There's some things you just don't want to know." I said, "You'd rather they lie to you than be honest all the time?" Lol, apparently he would. That probably applies more to daughters than sons in his case, I'm sure.

Everyone keeps saying, "The baby looks so big already!" Blake's youngest brothers, besides the video game names, told us we're having a "fat baby," lol.

I'm sorry your weekend sucked! At least DH was apologizing. I feel like I'm doing the same thing he was doing - attitude one minute, apologizing the next! Damn hormones. How's he feeling after having a few days to rest? And lol @ cray cray - Blake says that all the time.

Yay for getting out of the shower - again! :)


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Its natural to want to protect yourself again and not get your hopes up, just to be devastated again. Unfortunately, all of us can understand that, for sure! I know you had to get out your negative feelings and vent, and I pray that by you doing that/venting to us, you released those thoughts, for them to never return! Like you said, this one IS different :hugs:

Yup, those statistics about once you hear the hb at 6 wks, youre good to go--those are LIES, as all of us so horridly found out. 

Oh, and I didnt mean to imply that youre a downer! It came out the wrong way :flower: We are all entitled to rant, if we want to. Heck, I just had a rant session yesterday. I think weve earned it. 

*Stef,*

Omg I lold at you sending Jeff a virtual punch for his golf trip. Youre funny!:haha:

Yup, I agree with you, and your hopes that your kids are like Blake, and never lie. Im sure by the time your daughter(s) get old enough, they will censor themselves about female issues when talking to him.

the stuff kids say..fat baby :haha::haha:

Poor Blake and your hormones. Thats ok, youre entitled!

dh was still crabby last night. I told him to relax and to stop taking it out on me and ds. I even said, Ill take ds' share, instead of you crabbing to ds, crab to me! Im an adult and can deal with it better.

Last night, his mom called to check up on him. I ratted him out to her. *HA HA! *After we talked a few minutes, I handed the phone to him and left the room while she was giving him a stern talking to. It was pretty funny. She told him! :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: there is nothing wrong with a chunky baby; more to cuddle! So what apps/games do I need to get for my iPad? Also, have you tried to read on it? I have an e-reader already and think I may prefer it to the iPad. 

Angel: I too still can't believe your dh played golf on Mother's Day. I told my dh about it and he wanted to know what idiot scheduled a tournament for Mother's Day. Ironically, my dh played in a golf tourney yesterday and won us four tickets to Kennedy Space Center. Charlotte lover outer space, so it should be fun.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi ladies,

I'm going to catch up properly with you all this evening too, I have a LOT to get through! I just wanted to let you all know though, that I had my 12 week scan this morning and all was perfect, I'm so happy! I was waiting until I had that today to reply. I'll put some piccys up and be in touch later! Lots of love to you all x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, even if we have daughters that don't censor themselves, he should be used to it because I rarely censor myself around him! By now he should know almost as much about female stuff as I do! I'm not sure what he had learned from women in the past, but we've only been apart overnight 3 times since we met (the first night and two more nights within the first week), so he's seen / heard about pretty much everything, lol. 

Lol @ you ratting DH out to his mom. Did that help with his crabbiness?

Vegas, I haven't tried reading on the iPad, so I can't say what I'd prefer! Hmm apps to download... Pepperplate is my favorite recipe app - it can sync across multiple devices (even cross Apple / Android). There's a bunch of free kids stuff that's great on the bigger screen (Blake's niece loves the coloring apps). Blake loves Crayon Physics (sounds like a kids game but is really more for adults). I also really love some of the puzzle apps (Jigsaw Box is awesome).

Kennedy Space Center sounds like fun! 

Jasmine, YAY! I saw one of your u/s pics on FB :) More more more!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: hooray for a good scan! I just sent you a friend request on FB. I know I was supposed to do this weeks ago, but my mind has turned to mush.

Stef: I think our men are now used to us oversharing our female issues. It's part of the job. I'll have to check out some if those apps. I need to get a case for mine too, but haven't had the time to go shopping.

Meli: I lol'd that you ratted out your dh to your mil. You know no matter how old they are they will still listen to their mothers.

Afm: nothing much to report. Less than 24 hours to my scan. If all goes well and they give me photos I'll post it on here. Regardless, I'll let you all know how it went.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

I can&#8217;t wait to see your scan pix! I bet you have a fat baby like Stef LOL! (it&#8217;s a joke--no offense meant--I&#8217;m putting this disclaimer in case you miss the reference from Stef earlier about her &#8216;fat baby&#8217; because I know you have so much to catch up on). Besides, 1. I LOVE fat babies and 2. I don&#8217;t even think you can tell how chubby a baby is from a scan-is that correct? Ohhh, what do I know&#8230;?

*Stef,*

Wow&#8230;that is very impressive that you haven&#8217;t been away from Blake for more than 3 nights since you met. I remember those days, a long time ago, when I actually _didn&#8217;t_ look forward to a night apart from dh every once in a while. *Am I bad??? *Omg, I remember when we first met, there were a couple of previously scheduled vacations I went to, without him. And I would cry for him every night--no joke!! HOW RIDICULOUS WAS I ??

I&#8217;m not sure if his mom&#8217;s lecture helped, because I didn&#8217;t really spend too much time alone with him last night. He _seemed_ to be in a better mood, a co-worker/friend of his even came over to pick up something from him last night. I had already taken my shower and was in my pj&#8217;s when he got there, so I was stuck in my bedroom for about 45 minutes. I wasn&#8217;t about to show my face!

*Vegas,*

I know you didn&#8217;t direct the ipad question to me, BUT, dh got a really cool keyboard and cover for his ipad. I have to get the link and post it for you to check out. I want to buy it for my mom.

I can&#8217;t wait to see your scan pictures tomorrow!!! What time is your appt??

*Afm,*

Last night was awesome! ds had his final junior high band concert of his career. The theme was &#8220;Broadway Revue&#8221;. They played medleys from Les Miz, Chicago, Hairspray, Sound of Music, and my all time fav musical, GREASE! At the end, the teacher gave out 5 awards, and ds got one!!! I was so THRILLED! Thank goodness I had my camera ready and was able to take a few pix. Wish I had been prepared enough to actually record it!

I know I was a crazy woo-hoo yelling fool. I later asked ds if he heard me yelling, and he said &#8220;Not this time. I think I was in such a daze and shocked. But my friends said they heard you&#8221;. dh missed the concert (obviously) and he was so sad he missed the moment. ds&#8217; mom also missed it and was very upset that she wasn&#8217;t there. But that&#8217;s ok. I&#8217;m going to take him out to dinner tomorrow night to celebrate. I made a color copy of the certificate today. I&#8217;m going to frame it and give it to ds so he can take it to his mom&#8217;s house and hang it there. That way, he can have his certificate hanging in both homes! 

I love his music teacher. She&#8217;s really inspired him and I want to buy her a nice gift. Any suggestions ($50 limit)? ds told me she doesnt drink coffee, so starbucks gift card is out...


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, you are not a downer. We have all had your worries and completely understand where you are coming from. Please, lean on us! But like Melissa said, this IS your rainbow! I know everything will be perfect!

Jasmine, I am so happy your app went well and the pic I saw is lovely!! Can't wait to see more!

Stef, everyone loves fat babies!! I also laughed at your virtual punch and passed it on to him!!! Even my brother said "what a douche bag!". Haha, he won't ever live it down!

Melissa, I am so glad ds did well and you had such a great night! What a great mom you are!! He is very lucky! Hopefully dh is feeling better and has a more positive attitude! 

AFM, I got my doppler back from the friend I had holding it for me. We tried it last night and couldn't find anything. I tried again this morning in the bedroom while Jeff was in the living room. I found it, but he wasn't there! I waddled out with my pants around my knees to have him come in there. Then I couldn't find it again!!!! 
We have just realized that Jeff will be out of town for my gender scan, so we are trying to get it moved ahead a week, but they haven't called me back. Hopefully they can and it will be exactly 4 weeks away. 
I took the boys to a park today that had water fountains, they had a blast! I love summer and can't wait for the weather to be consistent! 
I have also got Carter's birthday cake ordered $70 for a Mr. Potato Head cake. He is OBSESSED with Mr. Potato Head! Strange I know!
My hormones are acting crazy today and I am in an amazing mood! I feel so talkative and loving today!! I had one of those moments where I thought "how could anyone love their child as much as I love mine?! I mean my love just takes up so much space, there isn't enough room for someone else to love their child this much!!!" I think it is this great weather making me silly, happy, crazy!!


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3635_zpsb15b8565.jpg


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3635_zpsb15b8565.jpg

OMG! SO PRECIOUS! was Carter really asleep, or just chilling?


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Poor Jeffgetting clowned so hard, by those he knows, and those he doesnt (us!) :haha:

The visual of you waddling out with your pants around your knees made me lol :haha:

That is too funny that Carter is obsessed with Mr. Potato Head!! Well, he is a classic, right?

Im glad you had a great day and are in an awesome mood. Youre overdue for one! :flower:


----------



## angel2010

He was actually resting there. I kept asking him if he was okay and if he was tired. He was lying there for like ten minutes!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> He was actually resting there. I kept asking him if he was okay and if he was tired. He was lying there for like ten minutes!

Awww he tuckered himself out! Bet he slept good last night!


----------



## angel2010

That was this morning. He fell asleep on the way home to nap, and I carried him inside and right to bed!


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

the Ipad thingie I was referring to is called the Profolio keyboard & case cover

https://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggkeys-ipad-profolio-plus-keyboard-case.php#7063

it's both a keyboard AND a sturdy case cover. Pretty cool!


----------



## vegasbaby

Quick update and then I'll read through everything and respond later. My appointment went great! Baby has a super-strong hb (180+) and is measuring a bit ahead at 10 weeks. Once I get home tonight I'll upload a photo. I'm going back to the high-risk clinic for the rest of my scans (next one at 13 weeks). The doctor and sonographer were both outstanding and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am so happy for you!!!! I can't wait to see! So.... can we add you to our sigs!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I think you're right about them being used to our female issues! Something made me laugh this morning, though... not quite a female issue, but funny. I had horribly gassy tummy all day yesterday that just wouldn't go away. I tried massaging it last night before bed, no help. When Blake got up this morning to get ready for work, I totally just let a fart out. He goes, "OH MY GOD. Did you just FART?!?" Yes, yes I did. He says, "You're supposed to warn me so I can leave the room! You're not getting any for a couple weeks now." Hahaha. Then he added, "I'm just going to pretend that was the baby. If it's a boy, all is good. If it ends up being a girl, we'll have to have a talk." :haha: He's so proud of his man gas, I fart once and he's all grossed out!

Yayyyyyy for the good scan! Can't wait to see pics! 

Meli, glad DH seems to be in a better mood! That's awesome about DS's award! Hmm... gift idea... iTunes gift card? 

Angel, I lol'd at you waddling out with your pants around your knees! Hope you can get your gender scan moved.

You're going to have to get a pic of that cake, sounds so cute! Glad you've been in a good mood, I can tell from you post :haha:

That pic of Carter is too cute!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

YAYY to your awesome scan and strong hb :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Im so glad you liked both the doctor and sonographer. It sounds like you are in great hands and I cant wait to see your pics! :hugs:

*Stef,*

Lol at your gas issues :haha: *OK, I will say it.* I try not to do this in front of dh, but sometimes I cant help it (you know, like you laugh hard and it comes out). He farts all the time in front of me, but I dont mind because his dont smell. Im not kidding. AND he has an unusual talent--when he passes them, they sound like music instruments and songs or something.. cuz of the way he meters them out. Does that make sense? *OMG he would totally KILL me if he knew I told you guys this!!* We definitely dont pass gas in front of ds--we dont want him to think its ok to do that in public :haha:

Ohh, I like your idea of itunes. I know ds will love that idea also. I hadnt thought of that!

*Angel,*

Stef makes a good point. Youll have to post a pic of Carters bday cake!!



*So.....lets see.were waiting for both vegas & Jasmine to post scan pics. Cant wait!!! HURRY HURRY!! *


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I do try not to do it in front of him usually. I didn't do this one on purpose, but I have an excuse! And it felt good for it to FINALLY come out! And LOLOLOL at musical instruments! Blake's definitely smell... STINK. He's so proud. Weirdo.

Yeah, come on Jasmine and Vegas!!!

Birthday cake at work for the owner's 80th bday. Chocolate cake and cheesecake with strawberries. I just showed everyone the u/s pics so now they'll know why I'm going to request a piece of each!


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Meli, I do try not to do it in front of him usually. I didn't do this one on purpose, but I have an excuse! And it felt good for it to FINALLY come out! And LOLOLOL at musical instruments! Blake's definitely smell... STINK. He's so proud. Weirdo.
> 
> Yeah, come on Jasmine and Vegas!!!
> 
> Birthday cake at work for the owner's 80th bday. Chocolate cake and cheesecake with strawberries. I just showed everyone the u/s pics so now they'll know why I'm going to request a piece of each!


*YAY *to 2 pieces of cake!!! :happydance:

What did they say when you told them??


----------



## StefNJunk

They were all excited. They loved the pics! "Awww look at the little foot!" Lol. They all knew about my first m/c, but not the second. The women started telling me stories about when they had their kids, asking about names, etc.


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> They were all excited. They loved the pics! "Awww look at the little foot!" Lol. They all knew about my first m/c, but not the second. The women started telling me stories about when they had their kids, asking about names, etc.

aww so sweet!! 

What different circumstances than poor Jasmine, being put on the spot by that stupid cow!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you are such a great mom to your ds. I love that you made a copy if his award so he can have one at both houses. So thoughtful! That iPad case is pretty cool. This weekend I'm going to get something for it. 

Stef: there is a total double standard when it comes to gas. I refuse to do it in front of dh and wish he would consider not doing it in front of me. Oh well. Wish I could tell you what to take for the gas, but it is just one of those side effects. 

Angel: I want to see that cake too! Charlotte also loves Mr. Potato Head. I bought her a giant potato head that has two bodies and like 50 pieces for Christmas. If he doesn't already have that one you should see if you can find it (I paid like $15 for it at Costco, but it was only there at Christmas).

Afm: so my friend here in town had her baby yesterday and she is adorable. We were due about two weeks apart so it is a bit sad for me to see that her baby is here. Of course today's scan has filled me with so much hope. If y'all want to add my BFP feel free. I haven't told anyone besides you guys and my dh and don't know when I'll announce to the rest of the world. I plan on keeping it off FB all together, so keep that in mind. If all continues to go well I think I'm going to wait until my 20 week scan to announce to friends and family- of course co-workers will be told earlier since it will get hard to hide at some point ;)


----------



## StefNJunk

Yeah I'll miss my co-workers when I finally find another job, they're all super nice. 

Oh yeah, I told my closest friends yesterday, too. One did a little dance in his chair and said, "I'm going to be an uncle again, I'm so excited!" Lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: congrats on telling work. Now I'm hungry for cake! My appetite is totally back.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'd be happy if Blake would just stop aiming his farts at me, lol. Pig.

The wife of the company's owner was telling us her granddaughter just had her baby yesterday, too. On the bathroom floor at her hospital. Apparently she was 6cm dilated and went to go to the bathroom and out came the baby!

I'm soooo happy your u/s went well and we can add your BFP now! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

So I just peed for the 7th time since I got to work. Less than 5 hours ago. :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

I updated my Siggy. YYYYYAAAAAAAYYYY!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

Me too! I also started a pg journal, yay! Link in sig.

On another note, I'm thinking about removing jenkb and jennc from my sig... I hope everything is good with them and they got their BFPs, they just haven't been here in soooooo long.


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Me too! I also started a pg journal, yay! Link in sig.
> 
> On another note, I'm thinking about removing jenkb and jennc from my sig... I hope everything is good with them and they got their BFPs, they just haven't been here in soooooo long.

*Stef,*

I was thinking of doing the same thing, BUT then it leaves me as the only one of the group without a bfp! :cry::growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I think it's ok to remove them. I'm just too lazy to bother. I do wonder how they are doing.


----------



## Middysquidge

Well Hiiiii everyone,

I&#8217;m back! Sorry it&#8217;s going to be a long catch up! I&#8217;ll post my scan pictures in a separate post after this one just in case it messes this message up that would be very annoying!

Meli - Really great news about getting out of the baby shower for the second time, whoooooo! I was annoyed at your mum for making you go at one point but luckily you don&#8217;t have too now! I don&#8217;t think you were overreacting about not going at all, if anything it&#8217;s sensible and you know yourself well enough to know that you wouldn&#8217;t cope with it, and that&#8217;s just sensible if you ask me! I wouldn&#8217;t have gone, no way! Sorry about all of the allergies you have been having, yuk, is it hayfever? 

I will post a wedding outfit piccy on here when I can get one as me and OH both forgot our cameras for the wedding, can you believe that, we are gutted! So I don&#8217;t know if anyone has a picture of me, also it was so absolutely freezing there that most people kept there coats or cardigans or blankets wrapped around them so it wasn&#8217;t quite as glam as we hoped but still brilliant! So if someone does have a piccy of me I'm probably huddled around a fire in a fur coat with a mug of soup, rock and roll!

About your ttc plan, I agree with what Angel says, it will hopefully work quickly too. At least then you know you&#8217;ve covered all basis and are all systems go to try! I&#8217;m sorry about all the drama with OH&#8217;s tonsillectomy, there aren&#8217;t many more annoying things than an ill and pathetic behaving husband! My OH really loves to milk it when he&#8217;s ill, I&#8217;d probably end up divorcing him if he had a tonsillectomy! Sorry you didn&#8217;t end up getting your Thai food after all of the research, funnily enough it's my birthday on Sunday and we had booked a Thai restaurant too, which I read loads of reviews for, but ended up cancelling due to lack of money so no Thai for me either! Boooo! I was so hoping for a chilli banana!

Meli, rant away, anytime! It can&#8217;t be easy living with two men! Wish I could come out to magic mountain to visit you ,where is it, I so wish we all lived closer! That&#8217;s funny about the fat baby remark, at first I hadn&#8217;t seen Stef&#8217;s comment as I had only been scanning the posts so I had no clue what you meant but now I do, hehe! I hope I have a fat baby too, they&#8217;re the cutest! Eva had gorgeous fat cheeks when she was born but you can judge my pictures for yourself in a minute! DHs concert sounded fantastic! Angel&#8217;s right you sound like an amazing mum, he really is lucky and you are just so thoughtful you put me to shame!

Vegas &#8211; I could have kicked myself for how I announced my pregnancy at work but you&#8217;re right, it is funny if you think about it and totally typical of me to mess it up! Ah, well I hate a big fuss anyways! I&#8217;m sorry you have been feeling tired and gross, I&#8217;d like to say it doesn&#8217;t last long but I&#8217;m still feeling it! Ooh your break sounded lovely, I love the thought of warm sand between my toes and virgin pina coladas, unfortunately we don&#8217;t get many hot days at all in the UK, its very DEPRESSING! Sorry the sickness ruined it at the end though. I&#8217;m so thrilled for you that your scan went as well as can be and the feeling you have been having are exactly the same as us all, so please don&#8217;t feel bad about it! I had also decided that if this pregnancy doesn&#8217;t work out for me that I wouldn&#8217;t try again either, I really have tried not to get too attached but I guess I better start now! My friend asked me today if I had a nickname for my baby and I said Randy Gladstone for a joke, she thought I needed a cuter one and I agreed! The name rnady came from this weirdo guy in the magazine I work for and here in the UK Randy means horny so it was a definite joke! I&#8217;ll not mention your pg on fb but I&#8217;ll update my siggy in a minute, yaaayyyyy!

Stef &#8211; I liked your remark 
I've decided pg hormones make me an absolute bitch. Not sure quite how to deal with that...

That&#8217;s exactly how I feel! I get the &#8216;rage&#8217; I think we (our OHs mainly) just have to accept that we&#8217;re bitches for 9 months! Also, when you say about not being very socialble or good with strnagers that&#8217;s exactly like me too! Your bump piccy was cute! I wish I was as tiny as you! I&#8217;m really sorry that you&#8217;re having such a hardtime job hunting. I&#8217;m so happy for you that your scan went really well and the pictures are just adorable! They are so clear, especially the hand and the foot and is that a boy&#8217;s part I spy? I know nothing about nubs though! Just a wild guess that it&#8217;s a boy! So nice about Blakes Mothers day gift, if it wasn&#8217;t for all the farting he&#8217;d be the perfect guy!

Angel &#8211; I&#8217;m loving the fact that you want to do all things &#8216;crunchy&#8217; when it comes to your birth! I ended up being a bit crunchy without ever intending to, I requested a water birth but Eva&#8217;s heartbeat was too fast, then I had a totally natural labour, breastfed, co-slept, baby-wore and never intended on doing any of it! By crunchy do you mean a bit hippyish? That&#8217;s what I presumed you meant! I think with this baby, I will try and do the same but I must say I found breast feeding a real challenge, I&#8217;m having to have a good think about that one, I mean I&#8217;ll do it at first but I&#8217;m not sure how long for. I doubt I would encapsulate my placenta though, that&#8217;s hardcore crunchy! I&#8217;m glad you have found a doula that you really like too and I&#8217;m glad Jeff has decided to go for her now too! I have been thinking about birth photography, I love all of the newborn pictures, I have found one that looks pretty good near here but it&#8217;s a matter of affording it right now! I love your 16 week bump too! Love the picture of Carter and so glad you had a fantastic time in the sun, I&#8217;m not jealous at all, honest!

AFM, obviously I&#8217;m still ridiculously tired, it&#8217;s getting boring now and I&#8217;m really trying my best to power through it but it&#8217;s hard! I hope it will ease off in the next few weeks, as I haven&#8217;t been able to do anything in the evenings, I normally make bears or knit, watch films/TV, chat with friends/family I swear I do none of that atm :( 

Anyway, good news is both the wedding/holiday and the scan were fantastic! I was really nervous before the scan, especially the moment when she first put the scanner on my stomach, we had Eva with us too and she almost had a HUGE paddy but a miracle oocured outside the room in the form of a random stranger with stickers to hand and it totally worked if it hadn&#8217;t Shane wouldn&#8217;t have been able to come in as he would have had to wait outside with tantrumming Eva, phew close one! 

So as we were having the Down Syndrome screening we got to see the baby for quite a while as she took the measurements, it was rubbing it&#8217;s little eyes and kicking and turning over, so cute, I was just staring at it in wonderment and pure joy.

The wedding was so good. There were different levels of accommodation, all outdoor apart from the luxury apartments for the wedding party, we originally thought we were staying in a &#8216;Nomad tent&#8217; which is basically just a canvas tent but when we arrived we found out we had been upgraded and we actually stayed in a &#8216;Shack&#8217; it was basically a little log cabin with a real wood burning stove in it and a canvas tippy (sp) attached to it, I&#8217;m not gonna lie, it was ******* freezing at night, I slept in full clothes, my coat, a sleeping bag and two woollen blankets and still woke up shivering several times each night but my god it was worth it! 

Eva loved camping, isn&#8217;t it funny how kids don&#8217;t feel the cold, she was fine, she met the love of her life there too, Oscar, aged 3 and a half, they were inseparable, there is a picky on my fb of them slow dancing in front of the Elvis impersonator, so cute! The food was insanely nice, it was all so rustic, locally sourced handmade you name it, they had a big outdoor oven for doing the homemade pizzas in on the first night and they were the nicest I&#8217;ve ever had, complete with homemade soup with chilli butter in enamel cups under the stars! We saw many of our good friend, watched two of our best friend&#8217;s get married, enjoyed the great outfdoors, even outdoor eco showers! It was an adventure, we loved it! We had a vintage tea party in a huge barn, a hog roast, a bbq breakfast the next day, it was fab! 

Okay so I could say loads more but I&#8217;m gonna try and get these pictures on now!
Loads of love x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Argghh, the lighting in here is too crap to photograph the scan pictures but here is the one that is already on fb for you mainly Meli as you haven't seen it, it's rubbing it's eyes with both fists...

Also, the beautiful bride and groom...

Also, the wedding itinary poster, had to show you this as I designed it, hehe!
 



Attached Files:







scan10.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 7









wedding1.jpg
File size: 107.2 KB
Views: 6









wedding2.jpg
File size: 98.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Middysquidge

Aww Meli, I had thought that about removing the two Jenns too, but we're all routing for you and you're gonna be pg before we all have our babies i just know it! Loads of love x 

Here is a picture of a camped out Eva (or Squidge as we call her) to cheer you up!
 



Attached Files:







wedding3.jpg
File size: 123.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Aww Meli, I had thought that about removing the two Jenns too, but we're all routing for you and you're gonna be pg before we all have our babies i just know it! Loads of love x
> 
> Here is a picture of a camped out Eva (or Squidge as we call her) to cheer you up!

OMG Eva is beautiful and so precious! She looks like such an angel :flower::flower:


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

We missed you!!!! Youre funny that you were annoyed at my mom. I was too, for a few days there! Thats cute.

Yah, I think I had hay fever but it went away after a couple of days.

A couple of hours ago, dh texted me a rotten msg. Yup! _Someones _*STILL* grouchy!!! *God, please please help me and give me more patience!!*

So was your bday last Sunday, or is it this upcoming Sunday? I was wondering what the heck a chilli banana was, so I googled it.

Magic Mountain is in Valencia. Next time your dh is sent to the U.S. for work, you and Eva (and new baby) *HAVE *to come with!

I agree with your comment about Blake--if it wasnt for all the farting hed be the perfect guy :haha:

And I lold at your comment that you were a bit crunchy without ever intending to and that encapsulating placenta is hardcore crunchy :haha:

Sorry to hear that youre still way tired, hopefully youll get your second wind soon, really quickly :hugs:

Yay to the lifesaving stickers for Eva and the person that contributed/saved the appt! :happydance::happydance:

Wowthe wedding sounds *awesome!* it sounds like they went all out for an over the top extravaganza adventurous event! What are outdoor eco showers?

Awesome scan pic :thumbup::happydance: And the bride and groom are lovely. I couldnt really see the details of the invites you designed, but from what I could see, they looked really colorful! Looks like you did a great job :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

I will properly reply later, but I guess I am the mean one, because I removed the Jenns a while ago.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: so glad you're back! That wedding sounds fab, though I don't camp so I'd have upgraded or figured out some way to go glamping. I know that's odd seeing as my profession is landscape design. Eva is so adorable! Thankfully Charlotte is in daycare when I have my appointments otherwise she would have a meltdown too. That's awesome you got to watch baby Gladstone dance around. As for nicknames, I call mine Baby G and now I'm thinking about adopting the term gummy bear as that is how the sonographer described baby today. As for being "Randy" I'm not. At all. Ever at this point. My poor dh! Speaking of dh, when I get my iPad back from him I'll take a closer look at your photos.

Meli: tell dh his whiney grace period has ended. 

Angel: you are just more proactive than the rest of us. 

Ok, I'm off to upload a scan photo.


----------



## vegasbaby

Baby G at 9+4, but measuring 10 weeks even. Forgive the sonographer's misspelling of "body", the doctor even made fun of her. Also, forgive that this is a photo of a photo.
 



Attached Files:







Gummy bear.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> I refuse to do it in front of dh and wish he would consider not doing it in front of me.

This! I WISH dh would stop in front of me! Like Blake he f-ink stinks! I think I could count on my two hands the number of times I have farted in front of Jeff in the ten years we have been together! One of those was on my 21st bday, I got really trashed and we were in bed, I leaned over the bed to throw up and totally ripped one. I am surprised I didn't crap my pants! That one and I once farted in my sleep. He always brings those up.:blush: I will have to look into that mr pot head. We already have five bodies and a whole bucket full of pieces. He got his first when he turned one and it has remained a favorite all this time! What a cute scan pic! Boody, how funny!



Meli_H said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing, BUT then it leaves me as the only one of the group without a bfp! :cry::growlmad:

Please don't put too much pressure on yourself. You have a set up a plan and soon it will be in motion. Like Jasmine said, you will be pregnant before we all have our babies!

Stef, Yum, those cakes sound delicious! I would have asked for a piece of each too! Sorry about your gas, I have it really bad too!

Jasmine, I am glad you had a great time! I will have to search out that pic of Eva and her boyfriend! Your pic is very cute too! With the little arms up.:cloud9: Also a very cute picture of Eva!! And yes, by crunchy I mean hippy-ish. I also laughed out loud at the "hardcore cruchy" comment. I would agree though. Jeff hates the idea of it!

AFM, not much going on. I also have sinus stuff going on and it will not go away! I have been fighting it since we moved in here! My good mood went with the good weather and I lounged around the house all day with a permanent scowl. My belly has been hurting today. I think it is just growing and stretching pains, but I really wish I was feeling movement so I could have some reassurance. I am excited about tomorrow though. We are taking Carter to Silver Dollar City which is a local theme park. I am so excited for him to ride the kiddie rides!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well. Just a quick check in for me. Today is our universitys commencement ceremonies. My duties are to wrangle the students from the main ceremony and get them in line and babysit them for the processional for our satellite grad ceremony. I enjoy it because this is the last time I spend time with them :cry:

Anyways, I will be at our main campus all day so I will check in properly tonight. I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Friday! :flower:


----------



## Meli_H

Ooohh, ok, I just *HAD* to reply properly to vegas before I leave my office!!


Your rainbow is so cute!!! :hugs::hugs:


I like the nickname gummy bear. They do look like gummy bears at this point, don't they? Gummy bears, with a boody lol :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, like Angel said, you have a plan set up, and it's GOING TO WORK! 

Jasmine, yayyyyy you're back! The wedding sounds like it was so much fun! What a great idea for a wedding. 

As for hot days, if you want some of those, come visit me! Summer here is HOT. Mega hot. You can have it! :haha:

Yeah, Blake isn't too happy with the bitchiness! And lol @ him being perfect if it we're for the farting! A lot of people are guessing boy, but I still feel like it's a girl! 

Eva is too cute! And add more u/s pics!!!!!!!

vegas, that pic is soooo cute! And lol @ boody, that's too funny.

Angel, I have sinus stuff going on a lot, it really sucks! I've learned I just sort of have to deal with it, unfortunately, because I've had allergy tests done and almost all of them came back positive. It does help though, now living in the new house and Blake smoking outside rather than inside. I HATED that! Is yours from seasonal allergies or is it pregnancy related? 

AFM, next pre-natal appt this afternoon. Probably won't have much to update about it, though, since we just had the other u/s last week. If she offers another one I'm not going to deny it! 

Oh and Blake's mom called me the other day - she bought us a crib.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm Lol'ing that you have to handhold a bunch of college-educated (and well-educated at that) adults to and from commencement ceremonies. I hope they realize they are own their own from here out. Do you at least get to hear the commencement speaker? Is it someone good? I only went to my college's ceremony and not the overall school commencement. I recall it being very nice and can't believe it was 11 years ago! 

Stef: enjoy your appointment. I wouldn't deny a scan either!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas, ikr! The main ceremony speaker is jimmy iovine. He brought dr dre onstage because they both donated millions of $ to the university. Not as interesting a speaker as we had a couple years ago...Arnold Schwarzenegger (boo!)

For our satellite ceremony, speaker will be stephania bell. She is a physical therapist and espn sports commentator. A couple years ago we had tommy lasorda (retired dodgers coach). I had him autograph a couple of baseballs for me :blush:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: sounds like some good speakers. I'm not sure how I've never heard of Stephania Bell considering how much ESPN we watch, but I'm sure her speech will be good. I had to look and see who is speaking at my alma mater and it's Cokie Roberts. Surely LSU could do better. Oh well. 

I'm dead tired today. We had our monthly breakfast at work this morning and I stuffed myself full of carbs. I need to go finish a drawing, but I just want a nap!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

I hope y&#8217;all are having a great weekend.

WELL, I do have some news to share&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.!

*I GOT MY* :bfp: !!! :wohoo:

Omg&#8230;seriously, I CANNOT believe it!

I mean, this was the month that I was supposed to &#8216;take off&#8217;, because of my newly diagnosed hypothyroidism and the endometrial biopsy I had done 1 week before I o&#8217;d. We only bd&#8217;d *ONCE* during my fertile window&#8212;the day before o. Not to mention that although ff gave me my crosshairs, my temps were so rocky that FF said it was possible that I didn&#8217;t ovulate, remember?

Then my dr wanted me to start the b. She suggested it I start taking it when on my appt with her on 5DPO. She told me I could either start taking the bc right away, or wait to take on CD1. I actually went and filled the rx that night, but didn&#8217;t take it after all. Later that night, a couple of ladies on the soy iso&#8217;s forum really made me question taking the bc. So I decided not to take it (Thank God!!).

So, in hindsight, here were the signs:

Last Friday, when I had a spat/yelled at ds when he gave me attitude? I went from 0 to 60 in like, 0 seconds and lost my cool really quickly. So unlike me. That was weird.

Then on Tuesday, a few minutes before it was time for me to wake up, I felt a horrendous cramp&#8212;one of those you get when you have a really upset stomach and gas? and you feel like you&#8217;re going to explode? That&#8217;s how it felt. But then it went away after a few seconds. I&#8217;ve never had a cramp like that before, so I just chalked it up to a &#8216;pre-cramp&#8217; since af was due 2 days later.

On Weds morning, _just to be sure,_ I used an ic and got a stark blaring white. I kept expecting af Thursday, and nothing. Then I got some spotting-just a nickel sized blob, don&#8217;t remember if it was Thurs or Fri. So then I thought, ok, here comes the stupid witch.

Then last night, when I got home from work, I was on google for about 30 minutes because I suspected that my thyroid meds had caused af to be late. It turns out that thyroid meds *can* totally throw off af, so I was already fretting about the meds, planning to call my dr first thing monday morning, I was even going to post and ask angel if taking her thryoids threw off her cycle in the beginning.

Well, I spent all day cleaning out the garage. About noon, I was crouched really low for a long time, and when I got up, I got a sharp cramp in my lower left side ovary area. I recognized it as something I felt before, when I was pg. That&#8217;s what made the lightbulb go on! So I came inside and poas on an ic. I got the faintest of faint lines. Like, it was so faint, I thought I was seeing things. So I found my stash of EPT's, used the Answer early response, and the lines are so strong that they are undeniable!!!!

So, of course i have a many concerns in my mind...first and foremost, I am HOPING that my thyroid levels are optimized...second, *IF*that cramp I felt on Tues was implantation, that's a late day to implant! Late implantation does NOT bode well for pregnancy viability.

Anyways, of course I will be contacting both my gp and ob/gyn monday morning first thing about my pregnancy and my thyroid, and see what the next step is. 

I'm going to try to stay positive, not fret, try not to get to attached yet to my bean, *but* still enjoy the bfp feeling,* hope for the best, and pray that God has blessed me with my rainbow.*
 



Attached Files:







20130518_201058.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angel2010

Holy shit Melissa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so not expecting that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 OMG Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## angel2010

OMG!!! I can't stop smiling!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> OMG!!! I can't stop smiling!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!

Thank you!!:hugs:


----------



## angel2010

That cramp didn't have to be implantation. I am sure you remember, but the first trimester brings lots of little pains. Just take it day by day and get your levels checked. That is all you can do. I know nothing I say will take away any of the worry, but feel free to bend our ears ANY time you need to. I mean, BDing only once, sounds like it was meant to be to me!


----------



## angel2010

Only one with out a BFP my ass!!!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> That cramp didn't have to be implantation. I am sure you remember, but the first trimester brings lots of little pains. Just take it day by day and get your levels checked. That is all you can do. I know nothing I say will take away any of the worry, but feel free to bend our ears ANY time you need to. I mean, BDing only once, sounds like it was meant to be to me!

You make very good points! Thank u :flower:


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Only one with out a BFP my ass!!!

Ha ha....ikr! Isn't it ironic!


----------



## Middysquidge

OMG Meliiiii, I have a golf ball sized lump in my throaat I just had to ignore Eva's question as I was going TO CRY! CONGRATS, this is the BEST news ever!

You know what I'm not just saying this but I kept thinking I bet she's pregnant this month, and yesterday I counted how many days you were after ovulation and it didnt add up it was like 18dpo and I kept waiting for you to start a new chart! ARGGGHHHHHHH, so ironic, I'm sure it will stick, it has to be your cute cheeky little rainbow baby!

Well done chick x x x


----------



## angel2010

Happy Birthday Jasmine!:cake:


----------



## Middysquidge

Thank you, I've eaten too much! X


----------



## Middysquidge

Still can't get over this news though, woooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## angel2010

Jasmineivy said:


> Still can't get over this news though, woooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo

Me neither!!! I couldn't be happier if she were a RL friend or sister sitting right in front of me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Definitely angel I totally agree x congrats hunny


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake: (angel, thanks for the clue!)

I really was blaming everything making witch late, everything _except_ being pg. First, I was afraid that the soy isos I took the month before threw off my cycle and screwed it up, causing rocky temps and an annovulatory cycle. Then I thought the annovulatory cycle was due to premenopause. Then I finally decided it was due to the synthroid rx for my hypothyroidism.

I mean, I guess I will never know what stars aligned to get my bfp. Was it the soy isos I took last month? Was it because I thought I was out before it even started, because I was on a break so I wasnt stressing? Was it because we only did it once, on the day before o, and didnt wear out the spermies? Maybe it was a little bit of all of the above, with the biggest reason I give that God decided it was my time. 

*Angel,*

I still can't believe it. It hasnt sunk in yet.

I totally know what you mean, about being that happy as if it were are RL friend that shared her bfp.Because I totally felt the same way about you girls, when you got yours :flower:

You all have been so supportive throughout this whole process and I really appreciate all of your advise and strength. Youve cheered me on and given me strength, especially during the times that I didnt have enough myself. 

Now I just pray that my bean is sticky and healthy.


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww Meli, it couldn't have happened to a better girl x


----------



## angel2010

Yes! Certainly well deserved! I think you are right, the stars aligned and God said it was your time!


----------



## Middysquidge

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

what did your OH say Meli? X


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not be more excited for you! What did dh say when you told him? See taking a month off totally works! What is your due date? Some time in February? This is really the best news ever. Now you get to go through the crappy first trimester gauntlet of minor ailments and lots of doctor appointments. Didn't that silly psychic say it would be November before you got your bfp? Ha! We all knew it would be sooner. Btw, I can totally relate to the 0-60 reference, I had one day before my bfp where I was the exact same and I'm never like that. Again, I am so so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli - OMG YAYYYYY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had a feeling it would happen this month.


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> what did your OH say Meli? X

He was very happy, then he right away made me promise not to tell anyone :growlmad: After much discussion, he finally relented to telling u guys. He reasoned "well, u don't know them irl, so it's ok to tell them :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not be more excited for you! What did dh say when you told him? See taking a month off totally works! What is your due date? Some time in February? This is really the best news ever. Now you get to go through the crappy first trimester gauntlet of minor ailments and lots of doctor appointments. Didn't that silly psychic say it would be November before you got your bfp? Ha! We all knew it would be sooner. Btw, I can totally relate to the 0-60 reference, I had one day before my bfp where I was the exact same and I'm never like that. Again, I am so so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

 
Thank u :flower: Edd is jan 22. Oh, I thought of u and the comment u made abt that when u got ur bfp. After that episode with ds, ur comment came to me but I quickly got it out of my head...yah, the psychic said bfp in sep. I'm glad she was wrong!


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Meli - OMG YAYYYYY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I had a feeling it would happen this month.

Thank u. U guys were right!


----------



## angel2010

Let us know what your dr says. Also, make sure you call the dr that prescribed the thyroid meds, so they can up them asap.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I emailed both my primary dr and my ob gyn last night. Theyre pretty prompt so Im sure that Ill get a response by tonight. Im wondering if theyll have to run some more blood tests (to check on these numbers from the first month of the rx) before they change the dosage? I guess Ill see soon enough..

*Vegas,*

Any suggestions for good places to eat while in vegas? In two price ranges-budget and regular price range? I LOVE the Rio seafood buffet, BUT, now that Im pg, Im not even going to go there. Not to mention I think its at least $45 or so per person. We cant eat like that for all meals--remember its not just me, dh and ds. Were also taking my stepdaughter and her best friend--so thats 5 people well be paying for for everything!

*afm,*

so yesterday was a long day for me. I woke up super early --my regular weekday time and couldnt go back to sleep because I was so excited! Then I had to drive 50 miles to see my nieces dance recital. That was a 3 hour snoozefest (except, of course, when she was on stage lol!) Then I had to drive 75 miles out and picked up ds from his moms house. Then drove another 75 miles back home. It feels like I drove all around the circumference of LA County yesterday. It was, literally, 3 1/2 hours of total drive time. Needless to say, I was so exhausted and went to bed by 10pm.

Id like to stop drinking coffee. I didnt drink it yesterday, nor this morning. Does anybody have any ideas for me, as far as a safe pick me up? I really am afraid that I need at least 1-2 cups of coffee to get me going in the morning.

Oh, and yesterday, I didnt tell my family the news. And they were all there (well, at least the important ones-my mom, dad, godmother, brother and sil). I kept my mouth shut because dh made me promise :growlmad:.and I feel like such a liar!! I want to tell at least my mom, so BAD!! I feel crummy that I havent told her yet


----------



## angel2010

They say that 1-2 cups of coffee are okay. I can't remember the exact mg though. I think it is more a personal choice. I personally can't go without some kind of caffeine most days.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I think a cup a day would be fine. You could always switch to half caff also, if you want to cut down on caffeine. 

I'm sorry you feel like you're lying by not telling! I can understand that, but I also understand why your DH doesn't want to tell anyone yet. 

AFM, my appt Friday went fine. No u/s though boooo. Saw a different midwife and the one I usually see was busy with another couple and had the u/s machine. Oh well! I ended up bleeding everywhere when she took blood to test my progesterone. She put the bandaid on, was throwing away the needle when I felt a drip down my arm, looked down, and was dripping blood all over the chair and my pants. Eww! And now I have a rash from the bandaid. Stupid sensitive skin!

Sooo... Meli... when can we add your BFP to our siggies? :winkwink:


----------



## StefNJunk

Oh, I forgot. I said to Blake yesterday, "I think it's a girl and that old wive's tale about baby girls stealing their mother's beauty is true because I've looked horrible lately." He says, "You've looked pregnant lately." I gave him a look and said, "What's that supposed to mean?" And he says, "That you've looked like a god - great." Lol. Nice save!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: if it were not for my daily diet coke I would be a zombie. A little won't hurt you and perhaps you could switch to half-caf or do one full-strength and the other decaf. 

Give me a minute to think of restaurants in Vegas. I'm rusty. You're staying at Mandalay Bay, right? I thought about your trip last night and how Vegas and pregnancy aren't the best mix (though I guess I did it). Ikwym about seafood. Of course I was enjoying seafood until my little clam chowder incident last weekend. Now I can't even think about it.

Don't feel bad about not telling your mom. I still haven't told mine. I want to be absolutely sure it's good news when I tell her. I'm still thinking of just waiting until baby is here (seriously).

Afm: my nausea feels a tad better today. Really hoping this silly ms is coming to an end. Anyone got any ideas on birthday gifts forth man who has everything? Ben's bday is tomorrow and I'll I've got him is a cake and some new golf balls. Charlotte suggested a motocycle, but that is not happening (and where does she come up with this stuff?).


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Yah, I usually have 2 cups a day. IdkI ate lunch one hour ago and now I cant stop yawning, seriously! I dont think this experiment will last very long

*Stef,*

I may try your idea of half decaf, half regular! Hummm.

Boo to no ultrasound!!

Were you able to wash the blood out of your clothes before it stained?

You guys can add it to your siggies now. I already updated my signature with status. Its so funny because just last week, I updated my signature to Waiting to Try. I went back this morning and changed it to pregnant 

Oh, and a nice save by Blake. Hes good!

*Vegas,*

Yes, we are staying at Mandalay Bay. Im trying not to freak out at the thought of the secondhand smoke from the casinosFor sure vegas and pregnancy are not the best mix. How did you deal with the secondhand smoke while pg?

I guess I shouldnt feel bad about not telling my mom yet. And I cant believe you might wait until baby is here to tell her! Wont that be a shock to her? 


Im so glad youre feeling better today! 

Omg I LOL at Charlottes suggestion of a motorcycle :haha:! Thats funny. Thatd be cute if you found a miniature/matchbox motorcycle and wrapped it up for him, from Charlotte!

Gosh I have no suggestions. As a matter of fact, that reminds me that dhs bday is coming up soon--and I havent even started thinking about his gift yet! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Blake is so sweet! And smart enough to know that you compliment a pregnant woman no matter what.

Meli: smoke wasn't an issue for me. The newer the casino, the higher the ceiling and the better the hvac (ventilation) system. Stay out of the Tropicana, Flamingo and Bally's and you should probably be ok. I'll pm you with a list of restaurants. I'm serious about not telling anyone about the baby (other than those who see me in person). I doubt it'll happen, but I like keeping it to ourselves. I think a baby would be a great Christmas gift to our parents and they wouldn't have to worry for the next 6.5 months. Wish I could have that luxury!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi everyone,

Exciting news, I just bought my pram!

https://www.mothercare.com/Maclaren-Techno-XLR-Stroller/LU1311,default,pd.html

We raised some funds through selling some stuff and OH won a bet so we decided to go ahead and get the pram! I deliberated for ages over that one or the Maclaren XT but went for this in the end as it's the better deal and I also got more money off so it worked out well! I only wanted to buy one pram through baby and toddlerdom so this fitted the bill, I may also get the soft carrycot too!

Right, I'm trying to add Meli's BFP into my siggy but it says I can't have more than 7 pictures in it, grrr so annoying! I can't wait to have them all flashing I'm so proud of us all, we did it!

Vegas, I love the idea of keeping the baby a secret and the just popping it out at Christmas, haha! I reckon that would be very hard though, to keep it concealed, I'm already noticably showing!

Stef, I bet you look gorgeous, hey how's your bump looking now? When will you find out the gender?

Angel, how are you?

Meli, it is horrible not being able to tell when you want to shout it from the rooftops but I guess it's worth the wait! Are you being like me and Stef were and still POAS?

x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, glad your nausea was feeling better. Is it still? Mine's finally letting up. Still feel bleh throughout the day if I don't eat, but not feeling like I need to throw up all the time. 

What did you end up getting Ben? I loved Meli's idea of a Matchbox motorcycle!

My mom would kill me if I didn't tell her until the baby was born! But with my mom that would require outright lying, since she comes out and asks. Apparently she told my aunt months ago that she thinks I'm pregnant... around the time I got the BFP. Crazy lady.

Meli, how are you doing on the caffeine? 

I'm not sure if I got all the blood out... I have to check the pants. My m/w used a spray on them that they use at the birthing center, but it didn't get it out as much as she hoped. She said it would help it not set. I went home and rinsed and scrubbed with soap and cold water, but forgot to go back and check if it needed to be done again before I threw them in the wash :wacko: So hopefully it came out before the dryer set it in...

Jasmine, yay! What color did you get? I really like the silver/pine green (but that would get messy so fast) and the black/citrus lime. I like green, though :)

I have a m/w appt at 17+1 and will definitely be asking for an u/s in case we can tell the gender then. Unfortunately Blake won't be able to make it to that appt (the only time I could get for that day is before he gets home, I have to leave work early to make it on time), but he said that's ok, I can just tell him if I find out the gender. Since the appt is 2 days before Father's Day... if I find out, I'm thinking about not telling him until then :haha:

Here's a bump pic from yesterday at 13+4. No bloat (hahaha omg I almost typed blump because I was thinking bump and bloat at the same time) in this one. I'll be taking another at 14 weeks on Thursday.

https://i.imgur.com/LZt3Pln.jpg


----------



## Middysquidge

Aww well cute bump Stef! Love it and the top! I got the black and citrus colourway, I love green too! Yayyy for finding out the gender at 17 weeks I found out at 16 with Eva so it's deffo possible! 

Also, is anyone else having trouble digesting food, I can eat fine during the day but by early evening I feel like I have a gastric band on and can hardly eat a thing, can this be linked with constipation cos i have that bad, I need to go to the docs tomorrow to get some meds, I haven't been for a number 2 in like 2 weeks, TMI sorry?


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, I tried getting the full top in the pic because it's cute - like a rainbow. I was taking it myself so I wasn't able to without risk of dropping the phone, though.

I'm not having any #2 problems, but I know what you mean about evening being harder to eat. I can't fit much of any food in there by that point, and normally I'm a piggie! The constipation could definitely be making it worse for you. Hope the meds you get work!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: love the stroller. I'm still not sure why strollers are so darn expensive. I think I'm just going to keep what I've got, but then again, maybe I'll upgrade. I really do think I could keep this secret from most of my friends and family as they live so far away (and rarely visit), but I'm sure Ben will end up telling his mom and then it'll be a race to see how fast she can inform the world (she blabbed last time and then I got clean-up duty after the mc). Also, love your new siggy. I'll update mine tonight. As for digestion; it's hit or miss. Now that I'm starting to feel better I'm adding fruits and veggies back which seems to help (though I'm getting a bit gassy). I had horrible constipation with Charlotte, in fact, it was one of my symptoms that made me think I could be pregnant. My doctor prescribed a pre-natal that included a stool softener and it worked wonders! Perhaps you could ask your doctor about this.

Stef: I totally think you will be able to see the gender at 17 weeks and I love making it into a Father's Day surprise. I do detect the beginnings of a cute bump. I'm afraid all I have is a blump (perfect word even if it was an accident). 

Meli: how are you feeling today?

Angel: what's up!

Afm: still haven't shopped for a gift and today is his b-day. I think perhaps we will get him a matchbox motorcycle and that Charlotte can give it to him. I'm leaning towards getting him his own iPad. If he doesn't like it he can return it. I'm really starting to feel better which is scary and a relief all at once. I have a dr appointment on Thursday, so hopefully I'll get to hear the hb again. I feel all I ever do is go to the doctor, but I'm happy to do it.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, hope Ben's mom doesn't blab! My mom can keep a secret if I ask her to... sort of, but she lets out little hints that everyone is able to guess from. :roll: 

I'm hoping we can see the gender! I suppose it all depends on if the baby cooperates that day. I still want to do the private u/s between 18-20 weeks to get pics, but Blake was all, "If you find out with the m/w, why spend the extra money?" Because I want pics, that's why!!! 

Lol I do love the word blump. I was thinking after I almost typed it, "Hmm. I think I just coined a knew term." Lol. 

I started feeling a bit better around the point you're at now, then it all came back pretty quickly. Are you getting another u/s on Thursday or just the doppler?

AFM, apparently I ALREADY have to deal with people touching my stomach. I get that from Blake's mom already, which I expected, every time I see her. But a woman at work, the newest person who's been here 2 or 3 weeks, just came up to me while I'm sitting at my desk with my laptop on my lap, poked me in the tummy and said, "Is that baby?"


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: how odd that someone who barely knows you would be touching your tummy, especially since not even you can feel him/her kicking at this point. I agree with you about wanting more images at 20 weeks if your mw doesn't provide them. No scan at this appointment, I'm assuming the other doctor sent over the photos from last week. Next scan is on June 13 when I'll be 13+4.


----------



## StefNJunk

I thought it was odd, too. I should have discouraged her from doing it again by saying something like, "Are you calling me fat?!" :haha:

Your next scan is a day after Angel's gender scan and a day before my next one. Going to be lots of pics to share :) That is if I can get a shot of the u/s screen with my phone since it doesn't do prints, lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Perhaps Jasmine and Meli can get scans that week too. I think that would put Meli around eight weeks which is the perfect time for a scan.


----------



## Middysquidge

I have my 20 week scan on July 8th! So not far after! That's when they tell you the gender here too. 

How rude of that woman Stef!

Vegas the gift sounds great but I'm a big fan of apple, just got an iPhone.

I'm rested up on the sofa tonight with soup and a duvet, tried to have a nap but oh was kicking off as had work to do and couldn't look after eva so I had to come down, grrrr men! It's like the only time I ever come in from work and go to bed, he can be a stroppy beggar at times wouldn't mind but it was his driving that made me feel ill in the first place. X


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the info about the smoke and the new casinos. Youve put my mind at ease, and I will definitely stay away from the 3 you mentioned. I got your pm, thank you!!! :flower: So helpful!

About not sharing your pg news-you know, when you put it *that* way, it makes sense to me! Its definitely a luxury that they wont have to worry about anything. It sounds like you think Ben will crack first and spill the beans :haha:

I think the Ipad is a great idea. I dont think you can go wrong with that.

FX that they will give you a chance to hear the hb on Thursday! I dont know when Ill get a scan this time. Last year, my first scan was at 6+2. I dont know if I should try to get in at that time again, or wait a little longer?

*Jasmine,*

Love your new siggy. I am going to copy it-I hope you dont mind~!

That pram is cool. It looks like it does everything, including walk the baby for you! 

You said youre already noticeably showing. *BUMP PIC TIME!! *:thumbup:

I lol at the visual of vegas popping out her baby and passing it around at xmas :haha:

Lets seeI poas the first time on Sat with an IC, which had a faint line that could barely be seen. Then I used answer first response and the EPT digital. I was curious about why the IC was very faint, so the next day I used fmu, and the line still came back so faint! If it wasnt for the strong positives on the answer and digital, I would have been freaking out. I think those ICs SUCK! Or maybe I just had a bad batch? So, I have not poasd since Sunday morning..But I do see how it can get addicting!

Jasmine! Not going #2 for such a long time isnt healthy-preggo or not :nope: I hope you get this resolved asap :hugs:

Sorry that Mr. Jasmine couldnt watch Eva diva for you and interrupted your snooze! I know what you mean about his driving making you ill in the first place. I get the same way. Thats why Im always the one in the drivers seat. His driving doesnt make me ill per se, rather he just stresses me out because I think he is a very aggressive driver. So Id rather drive and have him hound me here and there with his backseat driving. The only exception is when were in his car. I dont dare drive it, with him in the car. Ill only drive it if Im alone. Cuckoo, I know :wacko:


*Stef,*

Your mom isnt a crazy lady--she obvs has a gift lol :flower:

So far, so good without the caffeine. Today is day 3, and no headache _yet_. YAY! I havent had a chance to go to the store to buy decaf so I can do the half and half experiment. 

I think its an awesome idea to wait to tell Blake the gender for fathers day!! 

Cute blump (love that word!) and cute top!:thumbup:

What was that girl thinking, poking your tummy! You were very gracious to not be rude.


*Angel,*

Where are you?! Hope youre doing well :flower:


*Afm,*

Im doing well, except that Ive noticed that my legs/ankles and feet are so swollen!! Even first thing in the morning! I think this has been going on for at least 1 week, maybe 10 days. 

I went for a blood draw this morning to check my thyroid levels. I go tomorrow afternoon to my ob/gyn for a pg test (prob urine) then once it comes back positive, I will get blood drawn and hopefully get my progesterone rx she promised!

One side effect that Ive noticed so far is that I no longer have an appetite in the morning. Im not complaining! Im glad, actually, I would much rather not have an appetite for a bit, than to be ravenous.

Weird thing is that even though I dont have breakfast, I still have horrendous heartburn. Idk whats up with that!?

I also have sore bbs (I cant even cross my hands over my chest anymore).

Last night, dh and ds went to costco and bought a new 70 inch tv. Its awesome. It took him at least 3 hours to get it set up, and hook up the surround sound. Someones in love! (dh and ds, not me). I dont/cant appreciate all the bells and whistles this one hasstuff like you can check your emls on it, get Netflix and Pandora on the tv, I know theres more stuff, but my eyes just glazed over at a certain point. Just tell me that I can still record and watch my fav, judge judy, on the dvr and Im happy :haha:

Oh, and I forgot to say that dh has been in an *amazing* mood since I got my bfp. He's not a crabby patty anymore! I know hes not feeling that much better, because he still gets some bleeding episodes here and there, and gets tired quickly, so I know his awesome mood is due to the bfp.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: sorry you weren't able to relax tonight. Hopefully you were able to get Miss Eva settled quickly so you could get back to resting.

Meli: I'd ask for an early scan and another at eight weeks. The more the merrier. You're better than me with testing. i took a test daily for over a week. i had like 20 ics so why not. They did work well for me, but im sure the quality control for such cheap tests isn't all that great. I've not been as hungry in the morning either as my tummy always feels odd at that time. I take Pepcid Complete for my heartburn. My dr said to take it with Charlotte and it really helps. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Glad to hear your dh is in a good mood. Between the bfp and the new tv he should be!


----------



## angel2010

Sorry for my lack of response lately. I have been feeling super tired and will reply properly tomorrow.:flower:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Do you mean early scan, like now? or at 6 weeks (which is when they can usually see the bean, I think?)

If the ICs I had didnt suck, I think I may have kept testing, like you did. It felt so good to see those lines! But when I kept getting those faint lines, I said, scr*w this lol :wacko:

Im totally going to buy the Pepcid today. Thanks for the suggestion.

You make a good point that dh had BETTER be in a good mood right now. It doesnt get any better than a bfp and a new tv!

This morning he was bleeding and passing clots again. Hes finally going back to his surgeon today to see whats up with that. I hope they dont have to seal it again with the laser :nope:

I told him he needs to stop messing with it!! My goodness, he spends the day between looking at his throat (using MY lighted magnifying mirror--I actually hid it from him and he got mad so I had to give it back!) and weighing himself. Hes worse than a chick. Maybe Im just a hater, because when I had my tonsillectomy, I lost 5 lbs. Thats it!! 5 lbs!!! Guess how much hes lost in 13 days?? *13 lbs!! *WTH??!! *FACT: SOOOOOOO NOT FAIR!*

I know I mentioned yesterday that my legs and mostly feet, are swollen. Well, one foot and ankle (the right side) is more swollen than the other!! Weird, huh! Leave it to me to have funky things happening with my body :wacko::wacko:

You know, I realized a few days ago that this bfp was my last chance before the 'would have been due date'. And, I've been wanting to buy a pandora bracelet with an angel charm for so long, but I keep putting it off because it's so expensive. I also kept telling myself to wait until I got my new bfp, because I was afraid it would be too painful to wear an angel bracelet, until that point. WELL, last week I was looking at overstock.com and I found a pretty heart charm bracelet. I started browsing and found an angel charm bracelet! Of course, it's not the quality of a pandora, not at all. But I thought, for the price ($24.99) why not? So I bought it! Then 4 days later I got my bfp! I'm hopeful these are good signs....
&#8195;


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: that is so sweet about the charm. I think we all have our little angels watching over us. Who knows, perhaps our angels are our rainbows (not sure how the soul department works). Anyway, I don't think they would scan you until you are at least five weeks because they wouldn't be able to see a gestational sac any earlier. You may be able to hear a hb by the end of week six. I did. My dh has also used my magnifying mirror to watch himself as he digs out tonsil stone (super yuck). Don't worry about his weight loss I'm sure he'll pack it all back on this weekend :) Btw, drink more water to see if it will help your swelling. I know it seems counterintuitive, but I think it'll help.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am glad you nausea is better. I love Charlottes suggestion of a motorcycle!! :rofl: I hope his birthday went well. I would be completely serious in not telling my mom if we didn't live by them. If I knew I wouldn't see them in the ten months, I would completely keep it a secret!! 

Jasmine, I love the pram!! I have serious pram envy, I drive Jeff crazy. I REALLY want a BOB Revolution double jogging stroller. We used a single during our last beach vacation and loved it! As for digestion, I wish I couldn't eat at night!! I wake up in the middle of the night just to eat now! I am sorry about the constipation though, that sucks. Can you try some fiber?

Stef, the blood thing happened to me when they did an IV when I was induced with Carter. It also recently happened to Jeff. It was when we went to the ER and he had his appendix removed so I was right next to him during the blood draw. I saw the blood start to gush out and I caught it with my hands. He looked at me horrified! And I said what? You wouldn't touch my blood? after I said that he clammed up because I looked offended, but I didn't want it to get all over his pants!! I mean, I am the one that does the laundry!
That sounds like a great idea to keep it a secret from Blake, do you think you can?? I certainly think they will be able to tell at 17 weeks! Very cute bump, love the word blump too! I cant believe you already have people touching your bump! What is wrong with people?!

Melissa, if I were you, I would try to wait until at least 7 weeks. With this pregnancy, I had one at 6+2 and while they were pretty sure they saw a heartbeat, they weren't 100% sure and it was pretty stressful. 
Yay to symptoms!!!! And yay to no more Mr. Crabby Patty!! I am glad you got to get that bracelet!! Like I said before, meant to be!

AFM, I cant believe we have all those scans in a row!! What a fun week it will be! I am sure I am feeling movement now. Nothing that is regular or anything, but still awesome!! There really isn't anything else going on here. I spent Mon and Tues lying around the house. I finally got out today and feel better. Here is a 17+5 bump pic. Sorry about my crazy, cheesy smile!
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3687_zpse824b971.jpg


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, have you been able to get some rest? I agree with Meli - BUMP PIC!

Meli, she may have a gift, but she's still a crazy lady, lol. :haha: 

Glad you haven't gotten a caffeine withdrawal headache! I quit coffee the day I got my BFP and didn't get the headache either. Luckily (maybe?!), before I even started craving coffee again, my body decided coffee was one of the many food aversions I'd be having. Still can't smell it brewing without wanting to yack. So it wasn't hard to quit, lol.

I had swollen feet one day last week SUPER bad. My brand new sandals didn't fit it was so bad. 

Glad DH isn't crabby anymore! What did the surgeon say about the bleeding? And love the bracelet idea. You should show us a picture! 

Vegas, I'd like to believe our angels are our rainbows, also :)

Angel, I can't blame you for wanting to stop the blood from getting on his pants! That reminds me, I DID manage to get it out my pants, so yay.

I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep it a secret from Blake... it's only 2 days, but that's a tough one to keep! I KNOW he'll ask if I found out, and I'll HAVE to lie to not tell him... guess I'll just have to play it by ear.

Yay for feeling movement!!! And don't be sorry about your cheesy smile, you're too cute! Loving the bump, having bump envy!

AFM, caught a cold or something :( Sunday I had a headache, Monday I stayed home from work feeling exhausted and the headache hadn't gone away. Tuesday I thought I was feeling better, went into work thinking I just had allergies. About halfway through the day, my throat started hurting pretty bad, my head was feeling plugged up, and the headache was back and pounding. That night I felt like HELL. Yesterday I stayed home again. Sinuses are all plugged up, makes me feel dizzy and nauseous. :wacko: So unfortunately, this week's paycheck is going to be short a day and next weeks will be short two days (sick day yesterday plus Memorial Day). Unpaid sick days and holidays... :growlmad:

On a positive note - officially second tri today!


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry you aren't feeling well. I can sure relate to crappy sinus issues! 
But.... YAY to 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Hooray for second tri!!!!!! Sorry you are sick, that sucks. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## StefNJunk

Thanks :)

I forgot to ask what you guys think - there's a job I can apply to, but I'd be taking a pay cut - hourly, not overall. It has more hours so it works out and pays more weekly. Would you apply, in spite of the hourly decrease in pay? Blake commented before about this and it looking bad if future employers ask for salary history.


----------



## angel2010

If it was closer and you are okay with the extra hours I would. And while he may be right, I wouldn't stay miserable if I didn't have to.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: doesn't everyone lie about salary history anyway? Well, maybe they don't. It's up to you if you want to apply, but more work for the same money isn't a great motivator.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I agree with your theory, that our angels are our rainbows :hugs:

About when Im getting my first scan, thats still up in the air. I dont expect to have a scan until I am at least 6 weeks along, Im even good waiting til 7 weeks for the initial scan. With my first pg I had a scan at 6 weeks and everything was perfect.

*Angel,*

I LOVE your pic! Now thats a bump :hugs: You look gorgeous and happy! No cheesiness here!!

*Stef*

The surgeon said that the bleeding was nothing to be concerned about. Of course, it stopped bleeding when he was in the dr office lol! But hes weaned himself off the painkillers, so Im relieved. That means he gets to drive, and I dont have to drive tonight on the road to Vegas! :thumbup:

I will try to post a pic of the bracelet.

YAY to getting the blood out of your pants :thumbup:

And YAY YAY YAY to officially starting second tri :dance::dance:

Sorry you are not feeling well :hugs: And double sorry for the missing $ from next paycheck :growlmad:

About the possible new job: vegas makes a good point, that most people fudge the salary anyways. Having said that, I would consider:

Would I enjoy the job? Is it a better job than the current one?

Is it closer to home, saving you gas and wear and tear on your car, and saving your sanity of the horrendous commute you currently have?

About it looking bad for future employers, you can easily explain it away. Not to mention that I think it really impacts when one works somewhere, and they want to get promoted and stay in the same company. Most companies base your promotion on your salary, like, say, they will offer you 10% raise on top of your current salary. That is one way that it can hurt you. And I have seen this happen at large corporations, where robots run the company and make decisions that make no sense
.
I hope I make sense, but let me know if I dont and I can try to put my thoughts in a more cohesive manner!


----------



## Meli_H

ooooo vegas,

Thanks for the tip. I forgot to mention that I finally bought the Pepcid from Sam's club yesterday. I did a double take at the cash register--$24 for bottle of 100 pills?? Well, they are worth their weight in gold! yay yay !!!:thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, glad he gets to drive and the bleeding was no cause for concern! And I bet that the Pepcid was worth its weight! I take meds about 3-4 nights a week, with Carter, at the end I was taking the max dose of Tums (10) and a nightly pill. It was awful! What sucks for me now, is that I can't (and you too by the way) can't take tums within a couple hours of my thyroid meds because of the calcium.

Stef said something in her journal that got me thinking. It hadn't dawned on me that we all got pregnant before our due dates!! I probably should have thought of this, but the baby brain already has me. Do you all mind giving me your due dates, I would like to light a candle on the evening of all of our due dates.


----------



## StefNJunk

Thanks for the thoughts on the job! I've decided against applying for it for now. It probably wouldn't hurt to, I can always turn it down, but I just didn't have a good feeling about it, so I think I might end up regretting it. I hate not applying to something that's closer, but I feel like I should go with my gut.

Meli, glad the bleeding stopped and was nothing to worry about! Have fun in Vegas!

Angel, my due date was June 16th. Love your candle idea :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Mine is June 6.


----------



## Meli_H

Angel,

Thanks for the heads up about the thyroid meds and pepcid. omg I completely forgot--!!! 

My due date was June 2. I LOVE your idea. I am going to do the same thing!!


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> Angel,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the thyroid meds and pepcid. omg I completely forgot--!!!
> 
> My due date was June 2. I LOVE your idea. I am going to do the same thing!!

I am not sure if pepcid has calcium or not. I can take zantac at night with my meds, just not tums.


----------



## angel2010

I am updating page one to show all Angel and Rainbow due dates so we can reference it easier. So can I also get your new due dates?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls, 

Will reply properly tomorrow just in bed zonkoed, that's so lovely angel, my angel due date was June 3rd and new due date is November 24th.

Ill just leave you here with some VERY exciting news...


I just did a poo.


----------



## angel2010

:rofl: That is very exciting!! Well done you!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: have fun in Vegas and drive safe! Glad the Pepcid is helping; it was a lifesaver for me.

Angel: I too was due June 2nd. My new due date is December 15.

Jasmine: well done, I bet you feel tons better. 

Afm: my appointment went well. The doctor wasn't planning on using the Doppler as she thought it might be too soon to hear it, but I talked her into it and she found it right away! They took blood and it didn't even hurt. All-in-all it was a really good visit.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas that is great!!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, new due date is November 21st.

Jasmine, yay for poo! :haha:

Vegas, yay for finding the hb on the doppler! Also glad your blood taking went better than mine, lol.

Meli, hope you're having fun in Vegas! My brother is going home from Cancun today - I'm jealous of you guys, I could use a vacation!

AFM, nothing really new to report. Still feeling ick. Coughing this morning brought me thisclose to puking, bleh. 

I think I MIGHT have felt baby movement this morning, but I really can't be sure... I had a coughing fit and felt dizzy and like puking, then I sneezed, and while trying to focus on not passing out and/or throwing up, I felt something funny for 6 or 7 seconds in the area I've been finding the hb with the doppler. It didn't feel like gas bubbles at all (although I was seriously gassy last night, lol), never really felt anything like it. I know it's really early to feel anything... just going to wait and see if I feel it again!

Blake is dead set on the name West for a boy. He's decided, and told his family even, that when the baby is an adult, he can pick up girls by telling them to visit "the gateway to the West." He even did a semi-crotch thrusting movement thing when saying it. :roll: He told me this again last night, and added that the girls will respond (and this part he did in a flirty, dippy girl voice), "Ohhhh, West, you're SO funny!" I was like, "You realize you're coming up with pick up lines for our unborn child who can currently fit in the palm of your hand, right?"


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry you are still feeling yucky. So why does Blake like the name West so much, besides it being easy to use in pick-up lines? I haven't given the first thought to names. I'll be curious to hear whether or not you feel anything else in the baby area. I had an anterior placenta with DD and didn't feel anything until week 22 (well I felt stuff, but it became really obvious by week 22).

I'm at work and super board today. This day needs to hurry on up!


----------



## StefNJunk

I'm not sure, he's apparently liked it since Heroes was first out on TV, and after having me watch it on Netflix, it renewed his interest in the name. I think he just came up with the pickup line to be funny with his family, lol. They just rolled their eyes. They all like the name though, because his grandpa's name was Wes, so they're saying they can call him that... which he hates and might discourage his choice of West. We've been talking about names since the first pg... we can't seem to agree on many! 

I'm completely with you on the day needing to hurry up!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I think West is cute. Perhaps both of you need to make a list without each other's help then compare. If the same name(s) show up then they make it to the next level. Not sure what the strategy is if no names are the same.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey girls

I just thought I would pop in and say hello. I have been thinking of you all and have tried to read to keep up with whats going on with you. Big huge congrats to all of you. I am really truly very excited that your rainbow babies have found you!! Meli and Vegas I haven't congratulated you personally yet. I have been rooting for all of you in the background even though I haven't posted for awhile. When I read about your bfp's I was almost as excited as I would have been if it was my own!! 

Things have been a bit tough for me over the last few months. I guess I needed to take a break from BnB although it wasn't really planned. For some reason I just wasn't able to post. I would come on here, read your posts and just couldn't find words to respond. The longer I didn't post the harder it got. 

In February after my round of provera, clomid and the trigger shot af got me at day 25 (which never happens). The blood test said based on my progesterone levels I didn't even ovulate. That was pretty devastating to me because with the trigger shot ovulation pretty much always happens. I had been so sure I had based on how I felt. I had a nice big follicle and everything looked good. No idea why it didn't happen. My doctor said it was possible I did ovulate and my progesterone just dropped really fast after ovulation. 7dpo it was at 1.8 (should have been at least 15 based on the medicated cycle). There is no way a baby is going to stick at that level!! 

I decided I needed to take a break from ttc. I cut out gluten and dairy completely (as I had testing that showed I had a major intolerance which was causing inflammation which is bad for ttc). We didn't ttc at all in March. I starting taking some more supplements and between the doctor and the pharmacist we decided I needed progesterone supplementation. I starting taking prometrium (the natural form of progesterone most commonly used) in May. I had to force my cycle to start again because after the 25 day cycle in February it was 50+ days and nothing was happening. We decided we would ttc again that cycle and I took the clomid. I had a major allergic reaction to the Prometrium (to the peanut oil carrier in the pill) and ended up in the emergency room (I was out of town for a conference when that happened). I had to stop the prometrium and switch to a specially made plain progesterone pill. They said despite the allergic reaction I could still do the trigger shot this month. 

I tried really hard not to get my hopes up but you know how that goes. I was optimistic that the progesterone would be the magic my body needed and maybe this would be my month. Yesterday af arrived (earlier than expected as it was only 11-12 days after I would have ovulated...based on my tracking tests I am pretty sure of when I ovulated). I guess its good that the tracking showed I ovulated but I must say I was pretty devastated yesterday when I realized af was making an early appearance. So onto the next cycle.

I am trying to stay positive but it has been a pretty tough couple of months for me. I think the fact that June is just around the corner makes it just a little harder. My due date would have been June 28. I guess there is still one more chance that I could get my bfp before then. You guys give me hope. I am so glad that you all got your bfp's before your angel's due dates. I am hoping that some of the JAB baby dust will rub off on me!! I have made my 1st follicle tracking appointment for June 3. I will take the clomid starting tomorrow. I will just keep on trying. Maybe June will be my month!! 

Anyways, I just wanted to let you guys know that even though I haven't been around that I am still thinking about you all. This ttc journey can be a tough one and your support has meant a lot to me. I had a bit of a meltdown last night. Seeing af really let me know how much my hopes were up this month. I know that I need to let it out. I really hate to bring my troubles to such a positive thread where you all are doing so well. I guess I was hoping to have some good news to share before I came back and posted again. I realized that I shouldn't wait and hold it all in. I hope you guys don't mind me coming back here after all this time.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls!

Aww Vegas, I'm so happy that you're appointment went really well and that you heard the HB! Do you feel positive about this pregnancy and your scan more after hearing that? Funny that you haven't thought of names, you seem like such a cool character, between that and keeping the pregnancy a secret, I'm bloody neurotic compared to you, I think of names in my sleep! 

Stef, yaaay for feeling movements, I too have been having the bubble weird type feeling the last couple of days and have been thinking it's baby too! The name West is quite cute but it's practically unheard of here in the UK, is it common there? I'm struggling so much with boy's names, quite like Cole but don't love it!

Meli, about the siggy, it wouldn't let me add all of the BFPs on seperately so I thought I'd just revamp the siggy, I've changed 'got our rainbows' to 'growing' though as we can't take anything for granted sadly! Okay, so I'll get OH to do a bump piccy of me this evening and I'll put it up! My bump feels particularly big tonight, as I've just polished off the Friday fish and chips! Sorry about your swollen ankles and feet btw. I myself have a condition in my left foot and ankle where it is permanently swollen so I know exactly how you feel, it's very uncomfortable! The sore boobs are a good sign, mine aren't as sore anymore but they were for quite a few weeks, just like that! The charm was a good idea, I bet it's really pretty! Sorry , what's the pepcid for again Meli? I thought you meant that pink medicine stuff for indigestion at first!

Angel, I changed my mind on the pram, still went with a maclaren but got this one...

https://www.mothercare.com/Maclaren-Techno-XT-Stroller---2012/LU1308,default,pd.html

I had to order both and refuse the one I didn't want at delivery. I was really annoyed cos the day after I bought it they released a really good 15% code, I emailed them and they refunded the difference! So with that code in mind I went for the above one with a cosy sheepskin liner to go in it, they both arrived today and I absolutely LOVE it and so does Eva, she wouldn't get out of it and kept putting her dolly 'Pinky' in it! Hey, I just googled the one you want, it's really smart! I never used to be fussed about prams but I'm getting more into it now with this baby, the whole point of the maclaren is to only buy one pram throughout but i can feel myself wanting more which is silly! Do you think you'll need a double for definite? I'm hoping to boot Eva out now! Love the bump pic and the crazy cheesy smile even more! It cheered me up!

Jenkb123, hi there! We thought you and jennc had disappeared completely! Good to see you back and I'm so sorry to hear you've been having a hard time :( I hope you get ypur BFP really soon, it's heartbreaking getting AF every month, I only waited 4 months and it felt like a lifetime and each time it takes a little bit more from you. We are here always on this thread as you know, the support is here for you! 

afm, I have been taking some meds for my digesting problem and pooing problem and as you know things are looking a bit better! I actually feel like my energy has come back a lot more today and I kind of feel now like it was maybe the constipation that has been making me feel sluggish and really tired, I have 'Lactalose solution' and 'Gaviscon advanced' and they seem to be a good combo! I've also bought some fruit and fibre for breakfasts so I'm swapping my toast with peanut butter for that and fruit, I know it's not rocket science but I'm not all that good with my diet etc.

I'm just enjoying a nice break from putting Eva to bed, as OH is doing it tonight, he works every evening at home from monday to Thursday so I do it all week and it's tiring as I wait outside her room for her to drop off, it's really uncomfortable and boring but luckily I have the ipad to keep me company. I only just figured out how to take the sound off the keyboard so I can use that time to reply on here now, bonus!


----------



## Middysquidge

Here it is, it's me at 13+5!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: it is so good to hear from you! We've all been wondering how you've been doing. I'm so sorry that things haven't been going very smoothly for you, but you are doing everything you can. Seeing as you've been reading through the thread you may have seen that taking a month off or moving to a new house has been highly successful for all of us. I really do feel like the stress of ttc works against us like nothing else. It will happen for you!


----------



## angel2010

I just wanted to let you all know that I don't know how much I will be posting until Tues. My internet is not really working. I have hacked into someone else's wifi to get on tonight. Hopefully they will fix it soon, but with it being a holiday weekend, I can see the office not getting to it until Tues. I will miss you all!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, Blake is so funny! I like the name West and Wes. I agree with Vegas, amke separate lists and then come together and see what you can come up with.

Jasmine, cute bump!!! That sheep skin sounds lovely! I am glad they gave you that % refunded. I already have a double since I baby sit that boy. I have a front back version and I hate it though! It won't even fit in my trunk! I am glad you are getting a bed time break! I love when Jeff does Carter's bed time. I am also glad you think you have found a solution to the constipation. Constipation can cause sluggishness, so you may be right!

Meli, I hope you trip to Vegas went well and can't wait to hear from you!

Vegas, how was your weekend?

Jenk, I am sorry you have had a hard time. I will say a few extra prayers for you. And then another extra for it to be in June! Of course we don't mind you returning! I hope you will feel okay posting a bit more in the future.:hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I wish Jennc would update us. She has pinned a lot of gender reveal stuff and a lot of pregnancy photography, so it makes me wonder.:shrug:


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I've been making a list of names, he's poo poo'd most of them! Lol. He randomly just starts spitting out names and most of them I say no to. I think he's pretty set on West, though, since it seems to be sticking. I think it's cute, too, it's just a matter of it going with his last name (Wolz, pronounced "walls"). The WW is throwing me...

jenkb, so sorry you're having such a hard time. We definitely don't mind you coming back, we've been wondering how you were doing. Vegas is right, the stress of ttc can be a bitch (that part being my loose interpretation of her words :haha: )

Jasmine, West is pretty unheard of here, too! I think that's part of why he likes it. I really like the name Cole! Glad you have some energy back! Yay for the bump! So cute!

AFM, West has become, to Blake, "West Wolz, billionaire lady's man superhero mogul." :roll:

He suggested another name for a girl last night that we both like - Rory.

So I'm still sick. Think it turned into a sinus infection, tmi - snot was green on Saturday. Texted my midwife and she can't prescribe meds for that, she suggested grapefruit seed extract, which I already had because I was taking it a few months ago. I'm convinced it's what got me through the flu so quickly (3 days when everyone around me took 2 weeks). The green stuff started clearing up right away and I started feeling better. Slept most of the weekend, still feeling bleh, but better than I was last week. Just can't wait for it to all clear up...

Had a second dry heaving incident this morning (not sure if I posted about that before). Apparently, when it didn't bother me in the past, if I hit my gag reflex (brushing my tongue you dirty perverts! lol j/k), not only do I gag, but if I hit it just the right away, it makes me heave for a good 3-4 minutes. Bleh! At that point I'd rather just throw up and get it over with! I texted Blake about it and he says, "be careful, that probably stresses the baby out quite a bit." Like I can control it and like babies in the womb never experience their mommies throwing up :dohh: lol oh Blake.

Sooo happy for a 4 day work week this week. Can we just cut it to 4 hours?


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: what a nice bump! Happy to hear you've sorted out your constipation issue. Now I'm getting a bit backed up. I need to start eating more fruits and veggies which I think will help. Also happy to hear you decided on a stroller.

Angel: do you even need a double stroller? I haven't used a stroller for months now and just plan on using my old strollers (yes, I have more than one and sure I could use another too). 

Stef: I like the name Rory. My bff's mom's name is Aurora and everyone calls her Rory. I totally have the same gag reflex issue as you do. Just switch to mouthwash for a while and don't bother brushing your tongue. Typically, I'll only dry heave once or twice, but then I feel on the verge of piling for the next 10-15 minutes. I totally don't get why this happens.

Afm: not too much to report. My nausea is way better, but it still comes and goes. I've noticed that although I'm starting to get my appetite back I can't eat all that much. I suppose this should be a good thing! For some reason I'm having a bit of trouble staying asleep at night, which just makes me tired during the day


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies.
I hope everyone had a great weekend!

*Angel,*

Hope you didn&#8217;t go into withdrawals without the internet. I know I would have. 

My new due date is Jan 22.

Interesting what you wrote about Jennc. I hope she is pg and just hasnt shared it.

*Vegas,*

I&#8217;m so glad your appt went well!

Thanks so much for your awesome vegas recommendations. We did Burger Bar and the Gonzalez y Gonzalez restaurant. We also went to the Palms for their prime rib special and they no longer serve it. BOO! But that&#8217;s ok. Prime rib wasn&#8217;t meant to be for us this time. Plus, I wasn&#8217;t really hungry at that point, anyways :nope:. 

*Stef,*

Sounds like you probably did feel baby movement this morning. Yay!!! :thumbup:

omg...blake the comedian is at it again, isn&#8217;t he? He is too funny!!

Sorry to hear that you&#8217;re still sick. When you take the GSE extract, how do you take it? with juice? And how much do you take? 

Lol at the gag reflex and the clarification that &#8216;brushing your tongue&#8217; causes it. SURE, sure..that's what caused the gagging :winkwink:

*Jenkb,*

Wow..sounds like you&#8217;ve really been put the wringer lately and your body is not cooperating at all. I&#8217;m so sorry to hear that. You know we all can relate to this. 

I hope you come online and interact with us if it helps you. Since you&#8217;ve been reading our posts, you know that you&#8217;re always on our mind and we wonder how you&#8217;re doing.

I will also pray for you that June IS your month. 

GL with your June 3 folly tracking appt. Keep us posted, and know that we&#8217;re here for you :hugs:

*Jasmine,*

Yay to finally cleaning out the plumbing!

You took the words right out of my mouth when you told vegas &#8220;you seem like such a cool character, between that and keeping the pregnancy a secret, I'm bloody neurotic compared to you&#8221;. I could have said the same thing to her. 

CUTE BUMP PIC!!! :thumbup:

Speaking of fish and chips, we had some at the New York New York casino in Vegas. IT WAS AWESOME! Best I&#8217;ve ever had.

The lifesaving Pepcid is for heartburn (although, I haven&#8217;t needed it since Friday. I wonder why?....

Oooooohhhh nice pram. I&#8217;m glad you got the extra percentage off! Every little bit helps.

I&#8217;m glad you changed your diet to add more fiber. You know what really helps me is drinking tons of water. You&#8217;d be surprised! Force yourself to drink at least 60 ounces a day and see the difference. I drink mine starting when I get to work and like to finish by 2pm at the latest. If I finish by 2pm, I don&#8217;t have to use the train bathroom. YUCK :nope:

*Afm,*

vegas was nice. We were supposed to come home Sunday morning but everyone wanted to stay another night, so we came home on Monday morning instead.

When we got to vegas on Thursday night, my calves/knees/ankles and feet were so swollen I thought they were going to explode! Even dh was alarmed, and it takes a lot to do that. I elevated my feet for a few hours and pushed fluids. That did the trick. I guess a 4 hour drive without stretch breaks is not bueno. To keep the swelling to a minimum, I seem to require feet elevation every night. Oh, and I think my shoes contribute to the swelling. I wore cute flip flops to work today. *I don&#8217;t care!* :nope:

Besides the typical exhaustion from walking lots, I was fine. dh and I did return to the hotel in the afternoons so I could nap a couple of hours and get my second wind. Monday morning, as soon as we got in the car for the drive home, I started sneezing and didn&#8217;t stop. I have a terrible sore throat/ and stuffy/runny nose, and headache. No temp though, so that&#8217;s good. I&#8217;m afraid to take anything for relief of symptoms..*any suggestions, anyone?*

Thursday afternoon my ob finally prescribed progesterone vaginal suppositories. It is such a rare item that CVS didn&#8217;t have it in stock and had to be ordered :growlmad: It&#8217;s supposed to be ready for me to pick up today.

I didn&#8217;t mention about my appt last week with my ob because I was so frustrated and I didn&#8217;t know how it would play itself out.

Last week, when I went to my ob&#8217;s office to take the pregnancy test to start the ball rolling, they did a urine pg test. No blood pressure test, no nothing! Then they had me fill out a questionnaire, and said &#8220;Ok. Make an appt out front to return when you are 10 weeks along&#8221;. 

I was stunned. I was like, &#8220;really?&#8221; and they said, &#8220;yes. The dr doesn&#8217;t see patients until you are at least 10 weeks along&#8221; I was like &#8220;WHAT?? Even with my advanced maternal age and miscarriage history?&#8221; And they said &#8220;Yes&#8221;. The nurse finally relented, and let me make an appt for June 17--8.5 weeks along. Then I said, &#8220;don&#8217;t I have to take any blood tests? You know, to measure hcg levels, test my progesterone since we suspect it&#8217;s low, etc etc?&#8221; and they said, &#8220;no&#8221;. 

Needless to say, I&#8217;m not happy with the level of care I&#8217;m receiving with this dr&#8217;s office. My old ob gyn saw me at 6 weeks exactly, and had scheduled my next appt for the 10 week mark (which unfortunately didn&#8217;t happen due to the mc). I don&#8217;t want to fight with the office to be seen, so I decided to change medical groups, and the change is effective June 1. YAY! :happydance:

So, I was able to schedule my first appt with the ob for Fri, June 8. I will be 7+1. They could have seen me earlier, at 6 weeks, but thought I&#8217;d push it out one more week.


----------



## Meli_H

Oh here is a picture of my angel charm bracelet. You cant see it, but inscribed on the angel is Angel watching over me.
 



Attached Files:







bracelet.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: what a pretty necklace. I'm glad you are switching doctors. I've never heard of having to wait until week 10 for an appointment (at least not in the US). I wonder if all the foot swelling has to do with your progesterone levels? Progesterone causes so many of the little issues during pregnancy. Hopefully the suppositories will help. Boo on the Palms not having the prime rib special. Btw, where did you get the fish n chips? Was it Nine Fine Irishmen? I thought about suggesting it, but didn't as I've only drank there and not eaten. Sounds like you had a fun trip other than the cold you picked up. Could it be an allergy? If so benydryl is safe (I take it quite often). Other than that saline nose spray and lots of liquids. Hope it passes for you quickly.


----------



## Meli_H

vegas,

Well, my primary care dr said that excess estrogen can cause the swelling (although, I never had this happen the first time). 

The fish and chips was from a little place called Fulton Fish. It was towards the end of the little food court in NYNY, actually it was right next door to Gonzalez y Gonzalez. Im telling youit rocked! Nom nom nom

You know, I first thought it was allergies, seeing as I was sneezing so much, but this morning the discharge is now yellowkinda like its turning into a sinus infection now. Perhaps it started as allergies and now is turning into a sinus infection? I wish I knew exactly what it was so I could start treating it safely. So far I havent taken anything and Im miserable. I bought some turkey rice soup from the hospital cafeteria and it hit the spot..


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm not sure why it happens, either. I can get the initial gagging, but the subsequent dry heaving / feeling of needing to puke for that long baffles me. I seriously sit in front of the toilet heaving and spitting for the whole time. 

You're not the only one having trouble sleeping! Angel and I were talking about that same problem in my journal. Sucks! 

Meli, for the GSE, I just follow the directions - one a day. If you can taste anything (if you're not too stuffed up), it is kind of gross. I'm not sure if juice interacts with it at all (it doesn't say anything on the bottle so I assume not), but if you can taste, I would take it with something flavored (when I'm not too stuffed up, 7-Up and Sprite work great for me for this).
You should try it, since you think you've developed a sinus infection (this must be going around, I got it, I think my mom and dad got it, another woman on my FB got it, you have it...). It's anti-bacterial. I noticed the colored snot Saturday, started the GSE that day, and while I'm still plugged up today (been taking it daily since), the colored stuff stopped by Sunday. Sinus infections knock me on my ass hard, and by Sunday I was feeling so much better than I had Saturday and every other day last week... to the point I cleaned a bit and probably overdid it and felt crappy again yesterday, but hey, that's what I do! :dohh:

I also recommend clearing out your sinuses as much as possible so it doesn't get worse. I'm really prone to sinus infections because of my bad allergies and nasal polyps (dr. didn't want to remove them why?!). Blowing my nose just isn't enough - taking a hot shower and letting the steam clear me out usually helps a lot. It's temporary, but it's better than letting all that gunk just sit up there. And like Vegas said, Benadryl is safe. 

And lol, Blake WISHES it was that causing me to gag instead of my toothbrush! We DTD on Saturday (part of my overdoing it!) and I finished him with that. I think I about died, I knew I was stuffed up but didn't realize it was THAT bad! Now I refuse to do it again until I'm less stuffed up. 

Glad you had fun in Vegas! Sorry you ended up getting sick. Also glad you're switching doctors, that sounds ridiculous! Huge lack of bedside manner.

The bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Thanks for the info about the GSE. I will look for it and use it tonight (I hope I can find it!).

I used to do daily nasal rinses but stopped a few months ago. You make a good point-I think I will start doing that again. I just need to buy a new kit.

Ugh I am required to do some stupid university sexual harassment training and I am falling asleep. I am only halfway through........:growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: at least you have the energy to dtd. It's one of my aversions right now. It's been over a week and dh is none too happy with it. Oh well!

Meli: have fun at your seminar. I'm sure it's filled with awkward conversation and bad videos.


----------



## jenkb123

Jasmine  Love your bump pic!! That's exciting that you found a new pram (that is so English....we are boring and call them strollers here in Canada....pram sounds much cooler!!) Glad to hear your digestive problems are sorting themselves out. 

Vegas  I am so excited that you heard the heartbeat. That truly is a milestone. I hope your sleep issues go away quickly. Being tired at work makes for a very long day! The progesterone that I was taking makes me really tired too. There were a few afternoons where I wished for a pillow and a blanket at work. I am sure I could have curled up under my desk and had a nap!! Glad that your nausea is feeling better for now. 

Angel  Glad they got your internet fixed. Why do those things seem to always happen on a long weekend?? I can't believe you are already over 18 weeks! The time really does go quickly!! I just saw in your spoiler that your genetic testing said you were having a girl. That is so exciting. I don't remember reading that before. 

Stef  I hope the sinus infection clears up quickly. I've never heard of using GSE to knock out colds. I will have to remember that. Especially since it sounds like it works pretty well!! I like the name Rory too. Sounds like you are making a bit of progress on names if you have come up with at least one name you both like. 

Meli  Glad to hear that you had fun in Las Vegas despite the swelling issue. I've never been to Vegas. I think it is a place that everyone should visit at least once in their lifetime. I just don't know how you would ever decide what to do. There is way too much going on!! It sounds like you had a good balance of doing stuff and taking breaks when you needed them. I'm sorry to hear you seem to have picked up a sinus infection while you were away. I hope it goes away quickly and Stef's GSE suggestion works for you too!! 

I've never heard of excess estrogen causing swelling. I hope the progesterone supplements they have finally given you help balance things out. When I get my bfp I will be taking progesterone suppositories too. I am now taking progesterone pills in the second half of my cycle (from day 12 to af or positive pregnancy test), once I get my bfp I am supposed to switch to suppositories.

I'm glad to hear that you were able to switch your doctor so quickly. Not seeing you until 10 (or even 8 weeks) and not doing any testing is not an acceptable level of care. Especially when you have more concerns and anxiety about being pregnant after a loss. Good for you for not accepting that and switching to somewhere you feel more taken care of. You deserve some reassurances!! June 8 will be here before you know it!!

AFM  I had to go and get an ultrasound today on my breast. At my last check-up my doctor said that she felt something fibrous and thought I should get it checked. My mom had breast cancer when she was 46 (which is less than 10 years older than I am now) so they like to be extra careful. Since I was at the beginning of my cycle (and definitely not pregnant) they did a mamogram too. They said everything looked good. So that was a big relief!! I remember Meli you had something similar not that long ago. 

I just want to say big thanks for the support as always girls!! I really do try to stay positive...once in awhile the negativity creeps in and I have a moment. Knowing you all have gotten your bfp's does show me that it can (and will happen!!). I've gotten over the initial disappointment of af's early appearance and am ready to get on with the next cycle!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: glad your mammogram went well. Doesn't it always seem like the doctors can find something new for us to worry about.

Afm: I didn't take my own advice this morning and thought I could brush my fuzzy tongue without consequence. Instead I ended up throwing up in the sink. That's a first. Back to mouthwash it is!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

Im going to call you Jen from now on, since jennc doesnt seem to come on anymore and youre the only Jen now!

You mentioned that the progesterone made you sleepy. Ive read that the pills seem to do that more than the vaginal suppositories. I hope thats correct, because I just started taking the suppositories last night. Im supposed to take them twice a day. I guess I need to wait and see how they affect me. I hope they dont make me sleepy!!

Yah, I totally think everyone should go to Las Vegas at least once. I guess I can say that since I only live 4 hours away, making it a much more feasible trip than for most. Weve been going since we were little kids. Back then, we had to stay at Circus Circus. That was the only hotel that allowed children to stay in. Since then, vegas has wisened up to marketing it as a family vacation destination. Well, I dont know how true that is. I mean, I cannot count on one hand the number of trucks we saw that had huge billboards with practically naked women on it. We were stuck right behind one at a stop lightone that seemed to take particularly long. And one of the girls was literally wearing a thong that was a scrap of material. Literally showed her a**. Im sure vegas can relate to seeing those everywhere. Anywho, I think it helps to ask others opinions (people whove been there already) on what to do, where to stay in vegas.

Im so glad your mammogram went well, and that you found out your results right away :thumbup::thumbup: Here they make you wait and dont let the technician interpret the results in anyway.

YAYY to feeling better and a great attitude. Although, dont forget that you can always vent negativity when you have to :hugs:

*Vegas,*

Sorry to hear you threw up this morning! :hugs:

*Afm,*

My throat is so sore and I started coughing last night so I stayed home from work today. I didnt want to risk it and I truly feel like crap. dh pretty much put his foot down and said I need to stay home. I will try to return to work tomorrow.

Oh, Stef, forgot to mention that I DID find the GSE last night in my medicine cabinet. I took a dosage last night and one this morning, and this afternoon my discharge has turned CLEAR! Its no longer yellow!! If I hadnt of seen it myself, I wouldnt believe it.:happydance: 

Oh, and I picked up my progesterone supplements last night from CVS. 100 mg vaginal suppositories/twice a day. It cost $100 for a one month supply.I'm not complaining if it helps my rainbow.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I have used my double a ton!!! I use it at the zoo, at the theme park and when I take the boys for a walk for my exercise. I am glad the nausea has let up. I too am having trouble at night. Mine is from restless legs. Last night I was up until 3! Made for an exhausted mommy today!

Melissa, I am glad you all had a good time last weekend! I am sorry about your swelling and you allergies/sinuses acting up. Do you mean Friday June 7th? I am sorry the OB's office sucked and that you found a new one! Can your dr prescribe you oral pills? I wonder if that is why the price is so different, oral vs suppository. My month's worth is under $10. The bracelet is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Stef, I have to admit, my first thought was blowjob.:blush: 

Jen, I am so glad that your ultrasound went well. What a relief!

Jasmine, how are you? Hope Eva is better.

AFM, not much going on. My last day watching Charlie is Friday. I also have his step sister that day (like 10yrs old) and we are supposed to go to the zoo, but we are expecting bad weather again. I am so over this crappy ass weather!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: have you tried putting a bar of Ivory soap at the foot of your bed? I hear that helps with restless leg syndrome. You might want to google the correct technique, but it is a harmless trick to try.

Nothing to report here other than being super-tired.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I was having the aversion to dtd most of the time until about last week, but then I got sick and wasn't feeling up to it most of the time still. We're used to some sort of fun time every day or every other day, so he was getting really frustrated! I indicated yesterday while he was still at work that I totally wanted him (I sent a naughty pic and said I want you :blush: ) so I figured he'd jump on that. He was tired and stressed when he got home so I didn't push anything, figured he'd loosen up and then bedtime would be fun time. Instead, I went to bed, he said he'd be in in a few minutes because he was playing a game on his computer, and 3 hours later he's crawling into bed. :growlmad: I'm jumping him today I think.

I'm sure your energy for dtd will come back soon! 

Jen, when you said you could have crawled under your desk and had a nap it made me giggle. One of the girls at work brings her daughters in on some Mondays and Fridays because she takes them straight to dialysis after work. One day, the younger one (she's 8 or 9) was apparently exhausted, crawled under the desk and passed out and started snoring. It was too cute. (Side note on the little one - she got her kidney and liver transplant last night, so yay!)

Glad your mammogram went well!

Meli, I'm glad the GSE helped a bit so far! I hope it helps to start clear everything up more quickly. Mine is finally clearing out - sinus infections always take me a very long time to get rid of, but it seems to be going so much faster this time! Taking off from work was probably a good idea, getting a lot of rest is important, especially being pg! 

That seems expensive for the progesterone... guess suppositories are the most expensive version? My shots were about $70 for a month (including the syringes). 

I'm wondering why different people prescribe different methods of progesterone... personal preference or is there some reasoning behind it? Hmm...

Angel, hahaha I knew someone (or all of you, lol) would think blowjob first (because that would be MY first thought too!).

Jasmiiiiiiiiiiiiine. That is all. :flower:

AFM, I found a lot of maternity clothes on craigslist that looks awesome - super cute, lots of pieces, good condition, only $75. I'm hoping she still has it next week when I should have the money to get it.

I also put up my own posting looking for maternity photographers who were interested in trading their photography for my web / logo design. I figured it's worth a shot, I don't need anything fancy, I just want to be able to do a few shoots throughout to have some pics for my family who lives 1000 miles away, and I didn't want to spend hundreds on it, so I appealed to amateurs who might not have their websites set up yet or who are looking to expand their portfolio. I've gotten 4 responses so far, yay! I was sort of hoping for just one because I hate having to turn down multiple people, lol. Two people sent photo examples, two didn't. I'm debating if I should go with one of the two who did or ask the other two to send examples or wait to see if I get more responses today... 

15 weeks!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, if it were me, I would go ahead and toss out the other two. If they had some good pics to send, they would have. We are getting family pics at the end of June and I am going to have her take a few maternity for me. In one of the pics we will do the gender reveal.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I agree with Angel, unless you didn't like the photos the two sent and then I'd ask the others for examples. Ah, young love. I've been with dh for 17 years so dtd isn't as common as it once was; throw in some nausea and forget about it. He was trying so hard last night too. He beat me home, unloaded the dishwasher and did laundry. Of course I have been peeved at him for blaming me for not having any clean boxer shorts (he's 35 he can do his own dang laundry, but he's been spoiled having me home for the last three years). That's so sad and sweet about the girl sleeping under her mom's desk. I hope the transplants take and she goes on to have a very healthy long life.


----------



## StefNJunk

Can I get your opinions on the two people? They're amateurs so they could still use some work, but they aren't bad.

https://facebook.com/pages/SMR-Photography/361842730571101
https://facebook.com/ShiraPhotographyImagery/

And I just searched for one of the others who responded and found her on FB, so I have some ideas of her work, too - 

https://facebook.com/LentiniPhotography/

Aaaaand as I was typing this I just got another email, lol, awesome! She's willing to do just one shoot for trade (help with a new website, although looking at her photography pricing, the cost of one session wouldn't cover very much web work...), any further would cost. 
https://candrajohnson.zenfolio.com/

Vegas, we're just horndogs usually, lol. Yeah Blake was getting on me about the laundry thing, too. I'm pretty convinced he doesn't even remember how to use a washing machine at this point.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'll take a look when I get home tonight. I don't think I'll be able to see enough detail on my phone. Perhaps you can do one session with one photographer and another with a second.


----------



## angel2010

So is the third option willing to just trade, your work for hers? I like her photos best and her posing too.

As for sex in this house, well there is none. We have had sex 3 times since have moved in, that is less than once a week.:blush: It is my fault though. He would take it every night!


----------



## angel2010

What are the cost for photographers there? We just booked the family ones I was talking about and the session is 50 minutes, 2 locations, 2 outfit changes, a cd and a few prints for only $200.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: you made me feel much better about our little drought. He'd take it all the time too, but right now I just feel gross all around. That sounds like a good deal for the photo session.


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> Angel: you made me feel much better about our little drought. He'd take it all the time too, but right now I just feel gross all around. That sounds like a good deal for the photo session.

Thanks, and we have used her before so we know we like her. And that her prices aren't low because she sucks.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I like Candra's the best, but I'd tell her that you can only do x amount for one shoot and see if she'll give you more.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, do you mean Lentini? Yeah, she's willing to just trade. Bonus about her is she's close, and I may have actually met her before (I've met a few of the people in her photos at an event here called Naughti Gras and at a birthday party). 

The pricing of your photographer sounds about the same as what I've seen here for session photography. These people that have contacted me are generally lower, but they don't have as much experience or they do it just as a hobby.

Vegas, I was thinking that, too, if I went with her telling her what I could give her in exchange for one session. 

So this morning I got another email. His photos have a gorgeous composition, quality is amazing. These are the three pics he attached to the email as examples - 
https://i.imgur.com/Z5v7btU.jpg

And here's a link to his Flickr which has some more 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/chriseide/

So the birthing center called yesterday while I was at work, left a message to call back but didn't tell me why. I called back when I left work and they had just closed. She just called back and left another message, but again didn't tell me what it's about. :wacko: If they want to reschedule my appt from the 14th I'm going to be soooo mad.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: this latest guy's work is really good. He is by far the most artistic of the group and his composition and lighting are the best (IMHO, lighting is key). Did you ever get in touch with the birthing center?


----------



## StefNJunk

I thought his work was great, too. I haven't called the center back yet, waiting until I get out of work. They're open late today so I should be able to catch them then.

And holy crap. I think I need to remove the listing for a photog because I just keep getting more people... this one woman is interested, she doesn't really need web design, just wants someone to bounce ideas off and complain to (her words, lol). So basically it sounds like she wants to do it for free just for someone to talk to about her site when she needs it (how awesome is that?!). Her work is AMAZING. 

https://www.kristakov.com/ - bottom left, menu pulls out, once you click portfolio you can manually go through the photos by clicking the arrow on the bottom right

Then there's this guy that just emailed me as I started typing this - https://jimdiaz.photoshelter.com/

I'm so torn it's ridiculous. These last two, for me, blow EVERYONE else out of the water.


----------



## Middysquidge

Just dropping you all a line (so funny i just mistyped and out 'lie' hehe) to say I'm sorry for being so incredibly rubbish at replying, I will properly reply over the weekend x 

Ps we never have sex maybe once every six weeks ATM so bad, we're both to blame although I would have it more then him x


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I really like Jim Diaz, but I cant seem to get into Krista's. First up for web work for Jim, when you click on a new pick, stop making me scroll back down to view it!


----------



## jenkb123

Meli  I read that the pills made you more sleepy than the suppositories too but I am not sure I agree (at least for me). When I first was taking the prometrium I was taking it vaginally. So it was still a pill. I just wasn't taking it orally. I found that they made me way more sleepy than the pills I am taking now (which I take orally). I had heard that taking them vaginally was supposed to help with the side effects and tiredness. The new progesterone pills I take are slow release though. So maybe that helps? I guess when I have to take the suppositories (after I get pregnant I am supposed to switch to those) I can compare. I was taking mine before bed (with the hopes that I could sleep off most of the sleepiness). How has it been for you?? Have they made you more tired? The pregnancy is probably already making you sleepy so maybe you don't notice a difference!!

If I ever go to Vegas I will definitely ask for advise from you and Vegas. It is always good to have insider scoop to know where the best places to go (and avoid) are!! I was very glad to get the results from my ultrasound and mammogram right away. They actually send you in to talk to the doctor before you go home. Which is so much better than having to wait for weeks!! My family doctor called me yesterday and wants me to come in in the next two weeks. She said that the results were a little different than what she was expecting based on what she felt (which may mean a cyst moved or went away) so she wants to check again. I'm glad she was actually reading my results and got back to me. It often feels like you go get tests done and the results go into your chart and no one actually reads them. I just recently started seeing her. I am impressed so far with her thoroughness!!

I hope you are feeling better and that the day home helped you kick that cold!! It seems like lots of people get sick with a cold during the early part of their pregnancy. Maybe your body is so busy growing the baby that it forgets to fight off illnesses. 

Angel: I hope the weather was good for your trip to the zoo today. Were you able to go? Will you miss Charlie now that you are done watching him? Will you take on a new kid(s) now? I have never heard of Vegas's trick with the Ivory soap. I hope that it can work for you. My legs get like that sometimes when I am overtired and I know how tough it can be to sleep when it happens! 

Stef  I am so glad that little girl got her transplant! I hope she is doing well. Will the transplant mean she doesn't have to do dialysis anymore?? That would be so tough on a kid (and the parents). I can picture her snoring under the desk. It sounds so cute!! 

As far as the reason for the different methods of taking the progesterone, I know a bit about that. They say that taking the pills vaginally, or suppositories helps the progesterone to get to the right place more easily. It also bypasses the process of having to go through your bloodstream to get to the area where it needs to be. Having higher levels in your bloodstream can increase the symptoms you experience. My pharmacist described it as bathing your uterus and cervix in progesterone. They said more of it is actually absorbed and soaked in that way. I think different doctors have different opinions on which way is actually more effective (I think they are probably both similar) although less side effects is a good thing. So I figure suppositories (when pregnant) sound logical to me. 

I think trading web services for photography is a brilliant idea!! I'm not surprised that you got a lot of response. I can imagine that it would be tough to pick because there are so many good photographers out there. I agree the last two are really good. I really like Kim Kristokov's photo's. It is so hard to pick. I think any of them would be good. Go with the one you can negotiate the best deal with!! 

Yay for 15 weeks!! I hope the birthing centre didn't postpone your appointment!! 

Jasmine  I can certainly relate to being rubbish at replying. Sometimes time goes by way too fast. I hope you are feeling well!! 

AFM  I had today off work. My new schedule is that I work Monday to Thursday. I was working Monday, Wednesday, Friday before. So its one extra day a week. It is great to have Friday's off. It will be especially nice in the summer. I met my mom and my youngest nephew at the park today and then we went out for lunch. It was a nice way to spend my day off!! Hope everyone is feeling well!! Does anyone have anything exciting planned for the weekend??


----------



## jenkb123

oops....my reply to Vegas didn't copy over

Vegas: Boo to throwing up!! Its crazy that you were just talking about that same situation with Stef and then it happened to you!! I love all of your tips and suggestions. I had never heard of the Ivory soap thing. I am always looking for home remedies that don't involve taking pills. 

I can relate to the lack of dtd. I have only been married for 2 years but I have been with my husband for almost 10 years. This whole ttc business has messed with our sex life for sure. It's hard not to start feeling like it is a job when you have to do it so much during that fertile period whether you are tired or not feeling great or whatever, you don't want to miss the egg. So at times where we don't have to do it I do find that we do it a lot less than we used to. I know when I was pregnant I really didn't feel like doing it very often. It will be nice to get back to a more normal routine. I definitely think Stef's sex life would kill us!! Oh to be young again...lol!! For now I am blaming it on all the hormones. Its tough when you can barely stay awake!!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, sorry haven't checked in lately. I have been staying home from work not just because of illness (much better now but still nasal and slight cough) but also because there is a huge wildfire raging some miles away and we had to be prepared for evacuation orders. Lately it seems to be better so hopeful it stays that way.

I will try to check in properly late tonight or early tmo morning. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: yep, ttc turns dtd into a chore. I couldn't even tell dh when I was in my fertile window as it made him feel like I was using him. Now I'm either so bloated, nauseated, tired and/or constipated that sex is the last thing I want. 

Meli: stay safe! We get them here too and sometimes you can smell the smoke or you get ash falling in your yard. Believe it or not fire is very natural, but as we've moved into/ closer to natural areas now we have to fight the fires as opposed to letting them burn out on their own.

So today is mine and Meli's due date. I think being pregnant again softens the blow, but I'm still a bit sad. I'd much rather have a baby in arms right now than have to wait six more months, but I'm still thrilled to be given another opportunity. Yesterday I got my angel sounds Doppler. I heard the hb last night, but couldn't find it today when dh wanted to listen. Not sure if there is some trick to it, but I'm going to keep trying till I find it.


----------



## angel2010

I will read through everyone's posts later, but I wanted to say I will be thinking about two of our beautiful angels in heaven tonight. Vegas, Melissa, I love you ladies! God had a job for your babies and the work they are doing there is beautiful and more important than you will ever know.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3757_zps752eba43.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, I take my progesterone at night, since that is when I take my thyroid meds (because of the calcium restrictions). I haven't noticed them making me tired, but I am already going to bed so:shrug:. Please stay safe. I think I prefer our tornadoes over wildfires. Hugs today.:hugs:

Vegas, I think I said this, but at 9.5 weeks I gave my dopller for someone else to hold because I couldn't find the heartbeat with it and it was stressing me out. I didn't get it back until 16 weeks. There has only been one time that I haven't been able to find it. Try not to stress when you can't find it. Hugs today.:hugs:

Jenk, Are youe happy to be working one more day? When I worked at Chase I had Fridays off and it was always so nice to be able to have dr app and what not. And yes, I did get to go to the zoo. We didn't get any rain, but the day started out cool, so I work jeans, but it warmed up very quickly and I was sweating so bad by the time we left. We had a great time though. It was a good last day for Charlie. I will miss him a bit, but I am sure Carter will miss him a lot, once he realizes that he hasn't been around. I think if he seems sad that I will ask to have Charlie every once in a while for free just so they can play and maybe take him to his new sitters after lunch. Because I would want to stop babysitting at the end of September, we decided to not take on another kid. I like that because I can spend the summer focused on Carter, since this is his last chance to be an only child.

Jasmine, hope you had a good weekend.

Stef, you need to get your behind on here and let me know that you are okay after those tornadoes!!!:hugs:

AFM, I spent the weekend in Memphis visiting with my in laws and meeting my new niece, the one due two weeks before me. It didn't bother me at all, as far as my angel goes. But it made me super jealous and ready to have this baby to hold! She was very sweet and slept the whole time. She is only ten days old today and only 7 pounds now. Carter got a Toy Story bday cake and some presents from his Nana and Papaw and one from his aunt and uncle. It was nice to be away from house work and stuff, but I am glad to be home. Carter starts swimming lessons tomorrow and I am more excited than him. 10 days until we find out the sex and 19 days until our beach vacation!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi everyone,

I&#8217;m finally getting some spare time to come on here and update you all, yaayy! I&#8217;m at work, it&#8217;s normally hard for me to post at work as I have so many people that can see my screen but today I don&#8217;t care!

Just wanted to say I&#8217;ve been thinking about you Vegas and Meli, and you&#8217;re special date yesterday, my angel baby was due today. It&#8217;s a sad day and I think I&#8217;ll always remember it every year but like you say Vegas, being pregnant again definitely takes the edge off. That&#8217;s lovely what you have done with the candles Angel you&#8217;re so thoughtful!

Stef - "West Wolz, billionaire lady's man superhero mogul." This had me peeing myself and &#8216;Jasmiiiiinneeee that is all!&#8217; hehe!&#8217; You and Blake are so funny! I didn&#8217;t realise it was a rare name there too! I like a lot of unusal names myself but I also like old fashioned names! I can&#8217;t decide what I&#8217;ll go for but for boys we currently like Frankie, Ronnie and Teddy all with the middle name Stephen! I love your choice of Rory for a girl, simply stunning and so cute and unique! I like Vegas&#8217;s bff&#8217;s mom&#8217;s name of Aurora shortened to Rory too! I like Tessa and Willow for a girl atm but I&#8217;m not deciding properly until I find out the gender July 8th! Well done on all of the responses about your photoshoot ad, what a great idea! I would really like a professional newborn shoot this time too, I wonder if I can do anything similar to you! I&#8217;ll get my thinking cap on! Sorry to hear you were sick and all of the dry gaging, wink wink, my OH finally got a little treat from me last night of that kind, he was very happy about it, luckily no gagging for me! Did the birthing centre get back in touch in the end?

Meli, sounds like you had a fab time in Veas and even better you got fish and chips! Go you! We have been having pizza instead some weeks now, my new favourite is pepperoni extra it&#8217;s pepperoni, jalapeno peppers, mushrooms, peppers and red onion! Pretty perfect if you ask me, I&#8217;m loving the spicy stuff atm! I&#8217;ll have to remember about the pepcid, I got killer heartburn with Eva last time! Thanks, also for the tip on drinking water I know I don&#8217;t drink enough, I think it&#8217;s cos I need to pee too often if I do but I need to try and drink more! So glad you managed to change medical groups too, it sounds a lot better what you&#8217;re getting now and you get an appointment on Friday which is fab! I&#8217;ll be thinking of you! I think it was a good idea to push it forward a week you&#8217;ll see way more and then it won&#8217;t be as long until your next appointment yay! I&#8217;m glad you got your progesterone finally! Stay safe with those scary fires too!

Jen, hehe that&#8217;s funny what you say about pram being so english! Stroller sounds weird to me! Normally we call travel systems &#8216;prams&#8217; (well the carrycot on wheels) and strollers are called &#8216;buggys&#8217; over here!
I&#8217;m so relieved for you Jen, about your boob, I&#8217;m so glad everything is okay! I bet you had a little fright there but like you say better safe than sorry! My nanna also died from breast cancer but not as young as your poor mum. Yes, you can definitely get your BFP and you will, we are all routing for you! Good luck and great attitude for this cycle too! Great news for now having Friday&#8217;s off, I do too, I absolutely love it!

Angel, sorry about the crappy weather! I can certainly relate to that, although we have been quite lucky and had a couple of sunny days here lately! The bank holiday weekend was nice for like the first time ever in the UK! Aww, your new niece sounds gorgeous! When I met my little nephew Archie I felt like that too and he&#8217;s such a chilled out little guy as well! You have an exciting couple of weeks coming up, I actually am so excited about you finding out the gender although I reckon it&#8217;s a girl for sure! How will you do the gender reveal to your friends and family? I need to start taking Eva swimming at least once a week now it&#8217;s the summer, starting from Saturday, she will love it! Carter&#8217;s cake sounds amazing too, I love Toy Story I have them all but eva is not fussed on it for some reason! 

Vegas, sorry you&#8217;ve been feeling super tired and not too great! I would say I&#8217;m finally starting to feel better now so it will pass eventually! So sorry again about your due date. Also, well done for finding the HB already I only found mine for the first ever time last Friday, I thought I had before but now I know I hadn&#8217;t! It was 142bpm! When is your next scan and do you plan to find out the gender?

AFM, I&#8217;m starting to get a little bit of my energy back which is nice, my bump is coming along and I&#8217;m looking forward to finding out the gender July 8th. My cravings have been spicy food and peaches strangely enough, I can&#8217;t get enough of the smell of peaches and went to The Body Shop at the weekend and bought a load of peach flavour shower gel, body butter etc, I want o eat it! I&#8217;ve gone off chocolate too, I&#8217;m sad for my loss! I&#8217;ve been asking around friends and family to see if there is any baby stuff I can borrow or use and I&#8217;ve done quite well, so far I have acquired an icandy Cherry travel system, a cot and loads of clothes! Yayyy! Not much else to report really! Same old, same old! X x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, I'm not sure if the transplant means no more dialysis... That's a good question! I do know that she is doing very well. My coworker is posting her updates on Facebook and yesterday was day 4 post-op, she was sitting up in a chair, her second chest tube and central line had been removed and she was able to eat dinner. :thumbup:

Thank you for explaining the reasoning behind the different methods of progesterone! That does make sense. 

Meli, stay safe! 

vegas, I find it easier to find the hb with the doppler if I'm laying flat, sometimes with my butt propped up a bit, and the doppler angled slightly at an angle toward my pubic bone. Also, if you only use a little of the gel, try adding a bit more. 

Angel, we're ok! It looked scary at our house for a few minutes and was crazy windy, but it passed quickly. When the satellite came back we heard sooo much about tornadoes all around us. One hit about 15-20 minutes away, a town I pass on my way to work (Earth City), then made it's way toward the town I used to live in that a few of my friends are in. Apparently it hit the corner of the apartment building a friend of mine lives in, and a lot of that area is still without power. Another friend of mine was staying in Gillespie, IL at his Grandma's house this weekend, they got hit HARD. The town Blake works in, 15 minutes from us, got hit later Friday night.

I'm sooo excited for your gender scan!

Jasmine, we like old fashioned names, too, but can't seem to agree on the ones we both like! I love Willow too, it was one of my favorites (it's already been vetoed by Blake, lol). Luckily enough, the special treats for Blake don't make me gag! I'm not sure why... I have been extra careful when doing that, though, don't want to throw up on him :haha:

Glad some of your energy is coming back! Mine has been, too. Not enough to get everything done that I need to get done, but I'm getting there.

And special hugs to vegas, Meli and Jasmine :hugs:

AFM, you guys are talking about swimming and it reminded me, I pulled out my bikinis that I've loved for the last 2-3 years to try them on. The bottoms are too small :( Have just the tiniest bit of buttcrack sticking out of them. Which I laugh at but makes me sad because one of the suits I absolutely LOVE and it took me years to find a bikini I loved and was comfortable in. Boooooooo. I was thinking about searching to see if I can find the matching bottoms in a larger size, but they're Hollister and they tend to cycle out styles often (snobs! lol). I'm not completely sure I'll be comfortable in a bikini with a bump, but wth why not?

I did get ahold of the birthing center, it wasn't about my appt, they were just asking if I sent in this month's payment.

So I have another job interview today! We'll see how that goes. Had to search for a shirt that doesn't show my tummy and still works for a job interview, that was difficult. 

So odd thing happened the other day. I was talking to my mom on Tuesday about the payments for the birthing center. We can handle them, it's just a matter of working out our budget with the new house and everything (and we were expecting to be able to pay up front, but that fell through). She said to me, "You know if your grandma was still here, she would help you out with money." My grandma passed away in August of 2011. Well, on Thursday, my aunt gets a check in the mail, a refund or something, in my grandma's name. Since my aunt and my mom both signed the death certificate, they are splitting the check and my parents are sending me their half to make a payment to the birthing center. 

How weird is that? Two days after my mom says my grandma would help us out if she were still here, a check comes in her name.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: thank you for the kind words and sweet gesture. I've decided I'll put the Doppler away for a bit. It's supposed to reassure me, not worry me! I do know I heard the hb on Saturday (could also hear my own arteries pumping away so I know the difference). Your weekend trip sounds like it was very nice. Glad you enjoyed your visit and meeting your new niece. I bet Carter had a great time too. It will be interesting to see how he does without the other boy around. Still, it will give him plenty of one-on-one time before baby arrives.

Jasmine: sounds like all is going well with you. Well done on getting free baby stuff! Your taste in pizza sounds a lot like mine. We love spicy stuff on our pizza (I like combining pepperoni, jalapeño, bell pepper and pineapple). Like you I'm peeing every two seconds. It's so annoying! Sorry that today is your due date. Such a sad reminder of what could have been. Onto a happier subject, I can't decide if I want to find out the gender. We didn't with Charlotte and hadn't planned on it with the mc, but now part of me wants to know. I think it might help me bond more. But part of me really likes a good surprise. 

Meli/Stef/Jenk: how was your weekend?

Afm: I went to visit my friend's two week old baby yesterday. She was adorable, but seeing Kelly so exhausted made it not so bad that I wasn't holding my own like I expected to be when we both found out we were pregnant. She asked when dh and I would try again and I lied and told her after I got my all-clear in July. I'll tell her after my appointment next week (since I'll see her and I think it'll be harder to hide). I just need to get past that 13 week appointment as that is when I got the bad news last time. I have no reason to think anything is wrong, but emotionally I can't shake that fear. 

So for those in second tri, when did you have to start wearing maternity clothes? I can still fit into my normal stuff, but I'm not sure for how much longer. With Charlotte it was 14 weeks, but this time I haven't gained any weight, so who knows.


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, I don't think I could wait to find out the sex! My mom said she waited with both my brother and me. I do love surprises... I'm just NOT that patient! 

What day next week is your appointment?

I haven't switched to maternity clothes yet, but I have switched to bigger clothes. I'm a thrift store fanatic, so when I found a few pairs of jeans I liked in larger sizes, I grabbed them. I'm up about 2 sizes. While the bigger sizes "fit," they're pretty uncomfortable when I'm sitting and I'm usually unbuttoning them. I'm also using the hair tie trick on smaller pants to loosen them up then wearing a belly band over them to hide that they're unbuttoned. I do need to get new underwear and already went up in bra size.


----------



## StefNJunk

Holy damn. I was just looking through storm damage photos on weather.com - https://www.weather.com/news/photos-violent-storms-erupt-20130531 - the first 4 are 20 minutes away from me.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: hooray for your grandmother helping out! How nice of your mom. It was just meant to be. Yikes, about the tornadoes, they scare the crap out of me. Growing up we had a basement, but we have nothing here and it makes me very uncomfortable. I suppose I can use belly bands and a hair tie for awhile. I'd like to make it to 17 weeks before needing to switch full-time, though I already have a few things ordered. My appointment is next Thursday. Don't you have one that week? Angel too, I believe.


----------



## StefNJunk

The last two places I lived didn't have a basement, either. Well, technically our last house that we just moved from did, but you had to access it from the outside, the ceiling was so low we had to bend over in there (and we're pretty short), and there were no lights. Before there I lived in a 3rd floor condo, so that was pretty scary during stormy weather, too. This new house has a huge basement, though, so that's good. It's not finished but it works when the storms come.

I use the BeBand from Target. For now I fold it over because it's more comfortable that way, but I'm sure once I'm bigger having it undone will be better.

Oh yeah, I did know your appt was Thursday, just slipped my mind! Mine is Friday, Angel's is Wednesday.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I think I forgot to wish you good luck with your interview, so good luck! My parents basement isn't finished either, but it's safe and that's all that matters. I have one of the bands from Target too. I just think wearing it during the summer is going to be so hot. Hopefully not.


----------



## angel2010

I know you're in bed Jasmine, but this one is for your angel. Up there working with the rest of them, never forgotten.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3763_zps8fe39fba.jpg


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine was nice and lazy. We did a whole lot of nuthin, except going out to eat lol. We are going out again tonight to celebrate ds bday today.

*Stef,*

I think that is an excellent idea you had to barter your services for photographer services!! :thumbup: Thats awesome! I wish I had a skill like yours that was easily bartered.I like your idea of buying gently used maternity clothes from craigslist! I may just have to see if I get lucky like you.

Wow.,.so many photographer options for you. Decisions, decisions!!!

How scary about the tornadoes being so close to you. Yikes~! So glad they passed over you guys.

how did your interview go?? FX it went well!

I was loling when you talked about your bikinis showing some crack. If you wear them like that, you can be like Kim KarTRASHian LOL :wacko: I think you will look cute wearing a bikini. You seem pretty brave so I say GO FOR IT!

Dont feel sad. Im sure you will fit right back into your favorite suit again when its time to go swimming next year!

that is too cool that 1. A check came in your grandmas name and 2. That your parents gave it to you :hugs:

*Jen,*

Yah, I havent noticed any side effects from these progesterone pills, but I think its been hard to tell because Ive been sick. Perhaps the true test will be this week, working normal hours. Hopefully, no sleepiness! I take them twice a day, usually 530am and 6pmish. 

I hope your cyst went away!!

PS didnt you have an appt today to track your follicles?? Good luck :hugs:

*Vegas,*

Never heard of the ivory soap trick. Good to know!! Oh and I had to say poor dh when you said he is trying hard, came home and did bunch of chores to get you in the mood. Isnt that the worst? It makes me feel so guilty when I dont come through.:nope:

Yah, we have lots of ash around here. I cant wait to wash my car but will wait until the weekend, I think thats when they anticipate having the fire put out.

YAY to finding the hb with the Doppler :thumbup:!!! But I think youre probably right to put it away right now to not stress you out.

I cant put my sentiments better than you can (about our June 2 due date). 

You said it perfectly and summed up my thoughts and feelings exactly!!:hugs:

*Angel,*

Thank you so much for lighting the candle and your words. *YOU ARE SO SWEET! * :hugs:

You mentioned taking the thyroid med at different times than the progesterone. Does that mean that I cant do both thyroid med and vaginal progesterone together?

Sounds like you had a beautiful weekend with your family and meeting the new addition to your family!

Im glad you had a great last day with Charlie. I think thats nice of you to plan to still spend time with Charlie, here and there, on your own time.

*YAY TO THE UPCOMING BEACH VACAY!* :happydance:

*Jasmine,*

I love pizza too! I love to get pep and pineapple, then I sprinkle some dried red pepper chile flakes. The straight jalapenos are too hot for me lol

So glad to hear youre starting to feel better and get your energy back :happydance: Peach cravings, huh? I guess thats not too bad, right. Theyre in season and healthy, too!

Awesome to being able to borrow lots of baby items. Way to go!!:thumbup:

*Afm,*

I have been struggling with fruit flies in my house for the last week or so. I blamed it on an overripe pineapple that I threw out last week (although I know I didnt see any fruit flies on it when I threw it out). Well, trash day is tomorrow so last night dh did the trash round up and guess what he found in ds bedroom? A banana with a SWARM of stupid fruitflies!! ds has been gone since Friday, and I dont even want to talk to him right now because Im afraid I will be a snarky b. Like, instead of Hi, how are you? it will be hi do you have ANY idea of the crap you left behind in this house?? :growlmad: Hes never done anything like that at all before, so idk. He has thrown food wrapper trash in the office trash can (I guess while he does his hw) even though I keep telling him not to--but he's never thrown food anywhere besides the kitchen trashcan. And those stupid flies are FAST! It is so hard to try to slap the sh*t out of them/kill them. Anyways!

Oh! And re the sex, can you believe we havent dtd since I conceived last month! Omg this is literally the LONGEST ever this has happened. Between me being out of commission due to the biopsy, then his tonsillectomy and recovery, then me getting sick, now him thinking he wants to wait and check in with the dr at Fridays appt to make sure it is ok for us to dtd (because, you know, his penis is so large and long that it may be treacherous :wacko::winkwink::winkwink:). I mean, I know he is big, but I really dont think its at the level where the baby needs to watch out lol. But I have no problem waiting either, because like most of you, I have not been in the mood, have been either sick, or tired, or bloated, or all 3!


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, I am glad you are starting to get some energy back! I like spicy with this pregnancy too and REALLY liked it with the miscarriage!

Stef, I am very happy that you guys are okay. That is super scary that those tornadoes were so close!! FX that interview went well! There is no way in hell I could or should wear a bikini, haven't worn one that wasn't a tankini in ten years. That is really great that your mom is giving you that money! How strange that she said that about your grandma and then got a check!

Vegas, I bloat VERY bad with pregnancy so I start wearing maternity early. I was wearing maternity pants by 8 weeks with all three pregnancies. While I could still squeeze in my regular pants, they were very uncomfortable and I had a huge muffin top.

Melissa, I do take my thyroid meds and my progesterone at the same time, at night. I am sorry about the flies, but leaving a banana in his room sounds pretty typical for his age. Try not to be too hard on him. As for sex, we still haven't had any since I posted last about it.:blush:


----------



## angel2010

Do you guys know that I haven't seen this baby since I was 9.5 weeks? I CANNOT wait for my ultrasound! By the time I get to, it will have been 11 weeks.


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, I'm hoping the band isn't too hot during the summer, too. It does seem like it will be, unfortunately.

Meli, lol I was staring at my butt in the mirror in the bikini bottom trying to decide if it was too trashy to pull off... yes, yes it was. :haha: I was just grasping at straws because I love that suit so much! My butt is on the bigger size for my body anyway so part of the reason I love that suit is because it took forever to find one that fit my bottom properly.

That SUCKS about the fruit flies, those are damn near impossible to get rid of. I found this link with suggestions for helping get rid of them - https://www.diylife.com/2011/07/18/how-to-get-rid-of-fruit-flies/

Lol @ your DH being too long that it's treacherous! Blake was talking about poking the baby in the head and all that, hahaha, but then he bumped my cervix one time while dtd and he was all feeling like Superman. 

Angel, I just started getting back into wearing a bikini a couple years ago, hadn't worn one since I was a teenager before that. Before the bikini I had a cute 50s style top one that I wore with the boy short bottoms.

You ladies are all crazy with your spicy cravings. Pop Tarts give me heartburn, NO WAY could I handle jalapenos or spicy stuff!

You're not the only one that can't wait for your ultrasound! 

AFM, interview went well. I had to go in this morning for testing. I left the testing, was driving to work and got a call telling me I passed the testing and they want to interview me again at another location this afternoon. 

I'm iffy on the job, though. I was asked if I was willing to relocate - as in anywhere in the country. Then she said to consider how far I would be willing to travel because chances are, I won't get the location I want. If I have to travel very far, it will defeat the purpose of getting a new job. Training is 3-6 months (which means I MAY still be in training when the baby comes, which would probably be bad) and may not be at the same location I would manage. I'm taking it one step at a time though, I can always turn it down if I get offered the position. 

I was talking to my midwife about next week. She's not confident her machine will give us an accurate look at the sex of the baby. I still want to look, though... it's possible it will be very obvious, and if not, I will schedule a private ultrasound. 

I've had a pounding headache on and off since Saturday - I think it's stress. On the pg symptom front - nausea seems all gone. Well, except for occasionally in the morning... and that involves brushing my teeth still. I didn't do my tongue this morning, but I was coughing and brushing my teeth and one or the other set me off and I threw up stomach acid into the sink for about 5 minutes. Other than that, nothing really new noticeable except my nipples are super extra crazy sensitive (they're always very sensitive, even not pg, but this past week they've been RIDICULOUSLY sensitive).


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: yuck about the flies. Boys just don't think about that kind of stuff. I think this is why my mom had a no food in your room policy. I finally gave in and we dtd on Sunday. He changed my brakes for me so I thought he deserved an award (also it was during the day so I wasn't feeling super tired or bloated. So are you starting to get a bunch of symptoms? 

Angel: I can't believe it has been so long since you've seen your baby. I'm sure it will be amazing. I went 11 weeks without a scan with Charlotte as I turned down the Down's testing. I'm actually a bit nervous about it this time, but I'm nervous about everything relating to this pregnancy.

Stef: congrats on making it to round 2 of the interview process. Just see how it goes and then decide. Also, I believe Target has maternity swim suits. I'm sticking to my bikini since I don't give a crap and we have our own pool so other than my family and my 6'-8" neighbor, no one will see me (and the tall boy will learn to keep his eyes on his own yard).

Afm: not much to report. Wish I was sleeping better at night, but other than that all appears to be good.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas & Angel, I don't think I could go that long without a scan. I'm lucky with the midwife having the portable machine. Had I gone with an OB, I was told I'd have only TWO scans the entire pg, and if I wanted more, I'd have to pay full price for them. 

Vegas, there will be quite a few people seeing me in my bikini, but they're all Blake's family (and anyone they have over), so it doesn't really bother me. 

I'm super torn about this job. It's salaried, MINIMUM 44 hours per week... that alone has me iffy on it with the baby coming. There's a lot of being on my feet, I have zero experience in management (how I got this far and why they seem interested in me anyway is baffling to me)... But the pay is good (over double what I'm making now, believe it or not). 

I'm totally stressing over it and I don't even have it yet... I think that's why I've had the headache / neckache since Saturday... Friday was the day I set up the first interview for yesterday. Ack. Just thinking about this my headache is coming back again! :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Youre right. Thats why I dont want to talk to him because I am afraid to be mean about it. Especially because I spent about an hour last night fighting this losing battle. I mean, I vacuumed them up, poured bleach down all our drains, set out bowls of cider vinegar and dishsoap to attract them and not working so far.

Wow..I cant believe its been that long in between ultrasounds for you! FX it gets here soon!

How's the weather out your way? Has it gotten better?

*Stef,*

Thanks for the link. I am going to have to check it out because my solutions dont seem to be working. I am currently trying to spoil an apple so that I can add it to the concoction; supposedly that will work. My neighbor suggested calling our exterminator and having him treat the inside of the house for this, but I dont wanna do that. The last time they treated the inside of the house, I had a bad sinus attack about 1 day later. If I suffered through my stupid cold without taking OTC meds, I certainly dont want to expose myself to that stuff inside my house :nope:

Pop tarts give you heartburn? Funny!! (but prob not funny to you lol)

I think vegas makes a good point-just go through the process and then make up your mind. So far, it seems the only positive about taking the new job is more money--but money isnt _always_ everything, right? And if minimum expectation of hours worked are 44, what is the norm of hours you will be expected to work? Add more hours to the 44 and youre rapidly dwindling your hourly wage IYKWIM? One positive I can think of, is that you would gain more experience, making you more competitive and valuable for future jobs and you can add management to your skill set. If it was me, and I decided to decline, tell them that you decline because you are pg and you dont think its good timing for *both* you *and* the employer at the moment, that way you can leave the door open for the future.

*Vegas,*

We have that same rule about no food in the rooms, but he obvs doesnt listen. By the time I get home (515pm ish) he is done with hw and out of the office. I need to make it a point to remember to go in there each night and check and make him clean it out each time until he drills it in his head.

Yup, Id say that changing your brakes definitely qualifies to reward him lol :winkwink:

The only symptoms so far are: gagging when I brush my tongue. I also gag sometimes during the particularly strong coughing fits. No nausea yet, the heartburn went away one week ago, for the most part. Biggest thing I notice is that I dont have an appetite in the morning, I can hang in there and not eat til about 12ish or so. I dont have any aversions, but neither do I crave anything in particular, its kind of weird. I do fill up and get full really fast though. Like a bowl of soup and half a cup of water will fill me up. I love sweets and desserts but dont seem to have room once Im done eating. I have *NEVER EVER * been one to pass on dessert and have done so for at least a week. 

I hope you start sleeping better!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I agree with Meli. Also, is this job in retail? If so, I'd pass (based on several friend's experiences). 

Meli: I'm the same about desserts. I normally love them, but lately they either just aren't as appealing as normal or I simply don't have room. Perhaps this, and not drinking wine any more, is why I haven't gained any weight (I think I may even be down a pound or two). With Charlotte I had very specific aversion (couldn't even look at steak), but this time most foods just don't seem all that appealing. It's getting better, but I couldn't even cook dinner for a week or two.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Good question regarding whether or not the job is in retail! I didnt think of that, but I totally agree with you.

Awesome about not having gained any weight yet :thumbup: I dont think I have yet but I certainly am not jumping on the scale to check, either :nope:

So would you say that this pg is different than with Charlotte? Do you suspect a boy?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: no, I believe it is another girl. This pregnancy feels a lot like Charlotte and the mc felt totally different. Of course that could be because the mc wasn't right from the beginning, but I had no symptoms until week eight (which is also the week the baby stopped growing). I'm not trying to not gain weight, but between everything looking so gross and the food poisoning I had, I guess I haven't given my body an opportunity to gain. That said, I've made and eaten two really awesome dinners in a row. If you are still on Pinterest try out the chicken enchiladas with avocado cream sauce I pinned. Awesome recipe.

Afm: as I'm a glutton for punishment and my ultrasound gel finally arrived yesterday, I tried out the doppler again. After about five minutes I found it! Super low (like along my pubic bone), but it was there sounding like a distant herd of galloping horses. Whew! I vow to stay away for at least one more week. I'll do it again the night before my next scan as my own blood pressure was so high before the scan that the doctor had the nurse take it again after where it had dropped a ton.


----------



## StefNJunk

Well, I won't be needing to worry about whether or not to accept the job. I'm 95% sure I would have been offered a position, if I had been willing to relocate. What a waste of time. The girl I interviewed with yesterday didn't know what she was talking about. They DON'T hire management that isn't willing to relocate. The woman today said maybe 1 in 500 times will they hire management that hasn't relocated. 

And yeah, it was in retail. 

Meli, EVERYTHING gives me heartburn! Not always, it's really hit or miss so I never know what's safe to eat. 

Vegas, I have an aversion to steak this pg! Blake hates it because he loves steak and has become a pro at cooking and grilling it. 

I'm still finding the heartbeat quite low, too. 

Also, I'm pretty sure I felt baby movement again today driving home. Felt exactly the same as that one time before, completely unlike anything else I've ever felt, and in the same area. Kind of squiggly. Not sure how else to describe it, lol.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am glad you found the hb again! My doctor doesn't do the downs testing unless you have it in your family.

Stef, I am sorry that job didn't work out. But yay to more movement!! Feeling movement and having my doppler are the only that have kept me sane without an ultrasound. With Carter I had a ton!!! A photo book full of ultrasound pics. The office I was at in Memphis would scan you for anything, basically any time you wanted. And being it was my first time, every pain meant I had to call. I am MUCH more relaxed this time.

Melissa, I turned down sweets early in this pregnancy too.

Jenk, did you have a dr app? Where are you at in your cycle again?

Jasmine, how was your day yesterday?:hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: hooray for movement! Boo about the job, but I'm sure it's for the best. I wonder if ou are having a girl based on the steak aversion. We'll know soon enough! 

Angel: I like your doctor, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Ladies:

Sending big hugs to Meli, Vegas and Jasmine. I wasn't able to post but I was thinking of all three of you on your due dates. I am so glad that you all got your bfp's before your angel due dates. It doesn't take away the loss but it does give you something positive to focus on.

Angel: Loved the candles!! That was so thoughtful and a wonderful way to honour Meli's, Vegas's and Jasmine's angels. 

I am happy to be working one more day. I have always worked full time (until I got laid off last year). So going from working full time, to not working at all, to working 3 days was an adjustment! Four days is perfect. I still get a bit of extra time off but my paycheck is a little bigger!!

I think it is a great idea to have Charlie once in awhile so Carter can still play with him. It will make the adjustment a little easier for both of them! It will be nice to spend the summer with just Carter so that you can get that extra one on one time before the new baby comes. I am glad to hear you are feeling more relaxed with this pregnancy. 

Jasmine: Luckily my mom fully recovered from her cancer. I am sorry to hear your Nana passed away from it. It is a terrible disease! I am so glad that you are starting to get some of your energy back. I love all of your English expressions. I wish I could get away with talking about prams and buggy's. I love spicy food and peaches. I think those would be great cravings to have. Sounds like you got a lot of the stuff you will need for the baby already. You are so organized (and resourceful to get all those things without having to go out and buy them!!)

Stef: I am glad the tornado's kept their distance from you. I have heard so much on the news lately about the terrible tornado's in Oklahoma. It is really scary to see how much devastation can happen in such a short time. I love your story about the money from your grandma. It really is like she found a way to help you from the other side. 

I'm sorry that this job didn't work out. It sounds like it wasn't the right one for you anyways. I just know you will find something great soon. I hope that your headache has gone away now! Stress is the worst. 

That is so exciting about feeling baby movement!! 

Meli: I am glad the fires stayed away and you didn't have to evacuate. That is so scary too. I am sorry about the banana incident. Fruit flies are terrible to get rid of. I had them once and my husband found these stick things with sticky stuff on them that the fruit flies got stuck on. They did help to clear them up. Once I got rid of the rotten potatoes (that were hiding in a cupboard generating fruit flies) and put out the sticky things they did go away quite quickly. I hope you can get rid of yours quickly too!! 

I did have my follicle tracking appointment today. I'll put the update at the end of this post. 

Vegas: My weekend was good. Thanks for asking!! We got stuff to plant our garden. We got the tomatoes and peppers planted and just have to finish up planting the seeds in the next few days. I hope you had a good weekend too! I don't think I will find out the gender when I am pregnant. I like the idea of a surprise. I do see how knowing would be more practical though. It would be a lot easier to plan what you need if you know if you are having a boy or a girl. But I still don't think I would find out. 

I can't wait for your 13 week appointment so you can feel some reassurance. I can understand how getting past the point that you found out there was a problem last time would be a huge relief. I just know everything is going to be ok this time. But I know its hard not to worry!! 

That is exciting that you found the heartbeat with the doppler a couple of times. I can see how not being able to find it consistently would be cause for worry though. It's probably a good idea to put it away for a bit until you can find it more easily. 

AFM: I had my follicle tracking appointment yesterday. There were two follicles, one on each side. One was 19.5 and the other was 14.9. They typically are ready to ovulate between 17 and 25. They said I could have gotten my trigger shot on Monday but I decided to wait a couple more days to let the follicles develop a bit more. Usually they have been closer to 25 before I get the shot. I am going tomorrow for another scan and the trigger shot. I am cd13 today, tomorrow will be cd14. After the shot I should ovulate within 24-36 hours. I could possibly have two follicles that will be ready to go. I will have at least one. Last month I was a little behind where I am now (so maybe that means the progesterone helped a bit). I started the progesterone pills yesterday and will take it now until af arrives or I get my bfp (at which point I will switch to suppositories). So hopefully this month we can catch one of those eggs!! I better go and make sure that we dtd tonight before my husband falls asleep. No matter how many other things I am doing to help my chances I can't catch the egg without proper bd timing!! 

I'll let you know what I find out tomorrow. 

Also, I am excited to hear about all your appointments next week!! Angel 11 weeks is a long time between ultrasounds. Your baby will have grown a ton between the last one and now. It will be exciting to see how much he/she has changed!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, having the doppler has definitely kept me sane! I've been lucky enough that since the first time I found the hb with it, I've been able to find it every time pretty easily (it's always been right around the same area, although there have been times when I'll be listening and without me moving, it disappears! Hyper baby, lol). 

I would love to have a photo book full of the u/s pics! I could, if I wanted to take a picture of the screen every time my midwife did one, lol, since her machine doesn't do prints. If we can tell the gender next week I WILL be taking a pic of the screen!

I was also anti-sweets early in this pg, but from about 7 weeks on, sweets and bad for me foods are pretty much all I've wanted... :wacko:

Vegas, I feel like it's a girl. I felt boy at the beginning (when I was craving veggies and healthy foods and before the steak aversion started), but after that bleed and everything, my feelings switched to girl (makes me wonder if there were possibly boy/girl twins before the vanishing twin). I would honestly be surprised if it turns out to be a boy! Although Blake would be happy :haha:

Jen, unfortunately, I still have the headache! Today it's at the base of my skull in the back extending to my left temple, ugh! 

Good luck with catching that egg this cycle! :dust:


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: I hope your garden yields lots of yummy produce. Good luck with all the bd'ing. Sending lots of baby dust your way. Also, working four days a week sounds ideal. I could really use one weekday off to get things done without all the weekend crowds.


----------



## angel2010

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5FDgWJp0Mws/TS3sgNhha4I/AAAAAAAAAQY/dlpkHVuo-TI/s1600/HardRockNachos.jpg

I just thought I would share with you all, what I think about ALL the time!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I will definitely check out the chicken enchilada recipe you mentioned. The avocado cream sauce sounds YUMMY!

I guess well see your rainbow is a boy or girl eventuallyIm interested to see if everyones theories turn out correct.

You mentioned that your angel stopped growing at 8 weeks, but you didnt miscarry till 13 weeks. Freaking me out (about my situation) because I read somewhere that usually, with an mmc, it takes a couple of weeks for the angel to stop growing before the body knows to expel it/start the mc. If that's true, your case throws that theory out the window. Have you heard anything about that? 

*Stef,*

Sorry to hear that the choice for the new job was taken out of your hands. But I agree that maybe it is for the best. 

I cant believe that you STILL have that damn headache :growlmad: BUT YAY to more movement!! :happydance:

*Angel,*

Im so glad that you are much more relaxed this time around. Especially since youve had to go so long without scans!

Yummthose nachos you posted look scrumptious. Thx for making me hungrier lol! 

*Jen,*

It sounds like you had a nice weekend planting your garden. Although gardening is sometimes physically exhausting, in a way I also find it relaxing..and I like the feeling of accomplishment and seeing the fruits of my labor progress and grow. Ha ha kind of like a baby huh!

GL with todays appt and with catching the egg!!!!*This IS your month!! I am praying for you.*

*AFM,*

I think we may have gotten rid of MOST of the fruit flies. YAY :happydance: I think running bleach down all the faucets must have helped.

So when do y'all think a hb can be heard with the angel sounds Doppler? Trying to figure out when I should buy it.


----------



## angel2010

I would not even buy it until 12+ weeks if I had to do it over. Stressed me out big time when I couldn't find it.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I think the mc situation really depends. My first mc, it didn't take any time at all, it happened at 5+2 and when I had the u/s that day, there was nothing to see. My second, the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks also, and I didn't start bleeding until 11+3. I ended up using Cytotec at 11+5 and officially miscarried at 11+6. As for what I've read about mmc's, I've seen more where the baby stops growing and then weeks later the miscarriage happens. Apparently the reason seeing a hb after 8 weeks USUALLY means reduced risk of mc is because if there's a genetic problem with the baby, it will stop growing around 8 weeks and the body will have the mc at the time the missing / messed up genetic material would have been needed for continued growth (in my case, if this was the cause, which I am not sure of, between 11-12 weeks, and that's the time I've seen being most common from other ladies on here and across the internet). 

I found the hb on the AngelSounds at 10+2, couldn't find anything at 9+2. It says to start trying at 14+, but I tend to agree with Angel. If it's going to worry you if you can't find it, I'd wait until 12+.


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks for all the baby dust ladies. When I was at my appointment today the nurse said to me that she thought this was my month. She has never said that before so I hope she is right!! Between that and all of your baby dust and prayers I think I have to catch the egg this month!! 

Stef  I hope your headache goes away soon. That is frustrating that it keeps hanging around!! 

Angel  Those nachos look amazing. I really do miss melted cheese!! There is no substitution for gooey melted cheese. 

Meli  I am glad to hear that you seem to have gotten the fruit fly situation under control. I think I would wait to buy a Doppler until closer to the 12 week mark. I know if I had one in my house I would be too tempted to use it. There is no point in giving yourself extra things to worry about. It is already so hard not to worry about every little thing that happens (or doesnt happen). 

Vegas  I agree it is great to have a day during the week to schedule appointments and get errands done. I love having my Fridays off. It will be especially nice this summer when we go to the lake on the weekend. I can get all the packing done during the day while Corrie is at work and then we can get on the road earlier. His family has a cabin at a lake about two hours away from us. So we like to try to get away when we can. 

I had my tracking appointment today. My lining was thicker which was good. It seemed thinner than usual last time but it seems to have caught up. One of the side effects of the Clomid is that it can thin your lining. So I am always a little worried if the numbers arent as good as previous months. My follicles were both bigger. The one on the right side is a size that is ready to go (20.8). The other one still could be ready in the next couple of days. It went from 14.5 to 16.7 since Monday. Gives me double the chance of catching an egg so that is good!! I would be ok with twins (as long as its not more than two!!). The medication I am on does slightly elevate the odds of multiples. That is part of the reason they do the tracking, to make sure there arent too many follicles. The good news is that they will do an early scan when I do get pregnant to check to see how many there are. 

I got the trigger shot today. That should mean 24-36 hours to ovulation. Just about to enter the tww. I really hope that this is my month. For some reason I really do think it will be.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

Yay to the thicker lining and the more mature eggs!!!

FX FX FX! :dust::dust:


*Angel and Stef,*Thanks for your input. Let&#8217;s see how long I can wait to buy the Doppler..

Now that Stef mentioned the 8 week situation, I wonder if I should reschedule my appt (which is set for Friday June 7) at 7+1.
*Should I push it out til 8.5 or 9 weeks?? I don&#8217;t know what to do!!*


----------



## jenkb123

Meli - I think I would go for the scan at 7w1 on Friday. They should be able to see the heartbeat by then. I think no matter how long you wait there is always going to be a reason to wait just a little longer. I think if you go and see the heartbeat it will make you feel a little better (before the next thing comes up that makes you worry again). It really is a never ending cycle. 

My 7w scan is where I found out there was a problem as I was measuring 5w3and I knew there was no possible way I was out that much on my dates. I had to wait for a week before I knew 100% that I had lost the baby (although I was quite sure the minute they told me what I was measuring). At first I thought I should have waited another week before having the scan because I might have been able to eliminate that time where I was in limbo. If I had waited another week they would have been more certain it was a mc and not just off dates. But knowing there was a problem at that point helped me come to terms with what was going on before the bleeding started. I would have just had one more week of thinking things were ok and I would have been shocked when I started to mc. I guess my point is that having a scan now or later won't change what is going to happen. Things will either be ok or they won't. Chances are everything will be great. Having gone through a previous loss makes the chances of a problem seem higher than what they really are. There is never any guarantee that things won't go wrong at a much later time. The chances just get less and less and less as you get further along. No matter how often people tell you to try not to worry you will always worry. Any chance you have to get a bit of reassurance is worth it. Otherwise you will just have longer to wait and worry before you get to see your baby. 

Anyways.....that's my two cents worth. I think you should do whatever makes you feel most comfortable.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Stef and Angel seem to have covered the issue. In my case I was measuring a full week off when I totally knew my dates. My doctor pretty much brushed me off, but did say if I really was a week off then there would be reason for concern. I didn't push the issue much other than to say I wanted another ultrasound which she said I could make up an excuse like cramping and they would give me one, but they wouldn't do it just because I thought the dates were off. After the mc she said that although the baby didn't progress beyond eight weeks, it may have lived quite a bit longer, but just couldn't grow and could have passed just days prior. I never even had a hint of blood. I think you will be able to see plenty at 7+1, but you could always ask if they would humor you a few weeks later (or just call and tell them you have bad cramps). Will you do the us for the Down's screening? That can be done as early as 11 weeks, I believe.

Angel: now I want nachos! 

Jenk: your appointment sounds like it went very well. Twins would be exciting though I know you'd be thrilled with just one. Fingers X'd for you!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

*Youre right!! * Having a scan this week or next week wont change the outcome. What will be, will be, regardless.

I will keep this appt. I know dh is so excited and is looking forward to seeing all on Friday.

*Vegas,*

Thanks for your input. I am going to ask if I can come in weekly for screening, I dont care if I have to pay for it (well, I guess it depends how much they would charge). I mean, something within reason because Im not gonna pay $500 or something each time I go in for a scan.

I will definitely do the Downs screening if it means I can get an extra scan!


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, like Vegas, my baby was also measuring a week off so that was a first sign that something was up. Not always the case, many catch up, but the first worrisome sign. I would keep your app. You are not going to stop worrying even if you wait a week or two. Unfortunately for us, our whole pregnancies are going to be a bit stressful until we have the baby in our arms.

Jenk, that is great news about your follicles! I think that nurse is right!

Vegas, sorry! I am heading to the store in a minute for stuff for tacos/nachos. I can hold out no longer!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I meant Stef and Jenk covered the mc issue. Gee, my baby brain has gotten so bad! I think a scan every two or three weeks during first tri is reassuring enough. Scans are about $110 each at my doctor's office (I know since I'm still paying my $500 deductible). Also, I say wait until your first tri is over until you buy the doppler. I should not have bought it so soon and I'm 12 weeks. 

Angel: yum! We had Stoufers frozen family meal. Not bad, but not nachos. I may have to make a run or the border tomorrow.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, I think that nurse was right, this will be your month!

Meli, Jen put it very well! I agree, keep your appt. She is right, there will always be some reason to worry, and like Vegas said, you can always fake craps or something to get another scan if you want to! 

Vegas, you're 12 weeks already?! Time is flying! In some aspects, anyway. I feel like my next appt is taking forever to get here.

AFM, went to a friend's house yesterday. I used to go once a week, every week, because my friends all get together and have dinner, but I haven't gone much lately. Was nice to see everyone. We had tacos, nachos, etc. My suggestion, but totally had nothing to do with Angel's post about nachos, lol, I suggested this meal last week. 

Headache is still here... worse today. I made it through almost 45 minutes this morning before it hit and hit hard. It's in the front of my head (seems to be on both sides now), shooting toward the back and down my neck, I can even feel it in my teeth. It's pulsing... I can feel my heart beating in my head. :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: yep, I'm 12+4 today. So sorry you are having headaches. Have you taken any Tylenol for it? Also, I find a lot of water and a few minutes nap really helps. You may also want to mention it to your midwife.

Afm: it's raining cats and dogs here as tropical storm Andrea sits over us. We even partially drained our pool last night so it wouldn't overflow and flood our patio or house. Hopefully it will be gone sometime tomorrow and the weekend will be nice.


----------



## StefNJunk

Yep, tried Tylenol. Doesn't seem to help, so I didn't bother with it today. Water is usually all I drink, although I'll admit that I've been slacking some days this week. Naps usually make it worse for me, to be honest. I decided to get ahold of my midwife, texted her a bit ago. Hope she has some good ideas!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the info of the approximate cost of scans. $100 isn't bad. I think I can justify getting a weekly scan for my peace of mind. Lets see if this new dr goes for it.

I made my run for the border last night. Of course, their nachos dont compare to the pic that Angel posted :nope: But I guess it satisfied the craving (for now). I know Ive eaten awesome nachos before, but I cant remember where I got them from. Has it really been that long since Ive eaten a plate of nachos??

Omg I cannot believe you are already 12+4. YAY!!! :happydance:

FX the hurricane moves along promptly and you dont experience any issues with it.

*Stef,*

Yah, I think I can always fake craps like you said LOL! Although, I really hate to fib about something like this; Id rather pay and not feel like I am jinxing myself, kwim? I do feel light cramping here and there, but I know its normal. Most times I dont have issues with white lies, but the last few times I have called in to work, somethings happened. About 5 years ago, I lied and said my car didnt start. Well, less than a week later, my car didnt start!!!! Yup, learned my lesson then, but then memorial weekend, I went out of town. Originally I had planned to call in sick that day, but then I found out I was pg and I put in for a sick day for drs appts. Then I got sick 3 days later!! So although ultimately I didnt say I was sick, I did lie and say I had drs appts. If it wasnt for this, I prob would fudge it lol!

How coincidental that angel posted the nachos, and you had homemade nachos last night. YUMM!

Your headache sounds horrendous :growlmad: So sorry youre still struggling with it :hugs: I hope your midwife can provide you with solutions that work for you.

*Afm,*

Again, speaking of faking craps (ha ha sorry Stef, for clowning you!) I am either: constipated, or have crampy diarrhea. One of those where there is no notice-all you know is all of a sudden, you have GOT TO GO! Kinda feel like a little kid sometimes when Im like-gotta go!! And gotta go now!! 

You know, Im trying really hard to stay positive. But I felt like I had to temper dhs expectations last night. He is so excited for this first appt and cant wait to see our bean and he is hoping for twins. Hes crazy. Hes in my head and last night I had a dream that I was putting away my stroller in the car trunk and it was a double stroller! 

Anyways, I told him he had to be prepared for possible heartbreak, based on my history. He got upset and said I was so negative, why did I have to be so negative, I sound like so and so (someone in our family who is very negative). I tried to explain that although I am so happy and excited, I am also guarded. I am afraid to start planning ahead for the future and daydreaming of when my baby finally arrives. Vegas, I think you mentioned this before, you said you felt like a fool, thinking that all was ok while youre getting your bump, rubbing your belly, not knowing that your angels heart had stopped beatingThats how I feel. I need to keep a tiny piece of my heart guardedit wont make my heart break any less if, God forbid, I have another miscarriage, BUT.

I guess I feel scared not just cuz of my prior mc, but also because:

My thyroid treatment that had just started one month prior to my bfp

As soon as I got my progesterone rx, I stopped spotting. I couldnt get the rx in my hands until 5 weeks 5 days, so if the spotting stopped once I started taking it, that means I WAS low in progesterone and obviously needed it. This freaks me out. Did I start taking it too late??

The horrendous heartburn I had the first couple of weeks went away about 1 ½ weeks ago. Why would that symptom disappear?

My boobs are still very sore, and my appetite is still kind of weird, but these symptoms could just be due to the progesterone

Last pregnancy, I was peeing constantly by 6 weeks, IIRC. I am 7 weeks today and I still havent had that urge to pee constantly.

Anyways, just had to vent.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, hahahaha of all the typos I could have made! :roll: Lol. 

I completely understand not wanting to fake it after what you said! It sounds like karma has her eye on you! In which case, yeah, I would definitely avoid that :)

My midwife did get back to me, but I was hoping for better suggestions. She said a little caffeine (that's why I've done the last few days, iced tea - a ton less caffeine than coffee even, but enough where it takes the edge off), a hot compress or bath, which doesn't help me at work which is when they're worst, or ibuprofen (which I thought was a no no the whole pregnancy but apparently is ok in moderation during second tri). She added that if I'm still taking the baby aspirin, I can't take ibuprofen, so that's out. Guess I'll just stick to the little bits of caffeine and do hot compresses at home.

Man those real craps suck! I hope they go away!

I understand why you're worried, I'm sure DH does too. It sounds like he's super excited and has a good feeling about it. Blake was like this, too. Every time I expressed concern he told me he knew everything would be ok, he could feel it. Maybe your DH is having that feeling, too.

And remember, every pg is different. Symptoms coming and going could very well be normal for this pg. :hugs:

What a coincidence, I had a baby dream last night, too! In mine I was at the gender u/s and it was SO clear it was like a video camera in my uterus. The baby was almost full term in it. Gender was VERY clear - girl. She was beautiful, looked so much like Blake, had a full head of dark hair. 

How would you feel if it DID end up being twins?


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Interesting that caffeine would be a suggestion, but I guess it makes sense, doesnt caffeine make the blood vessels open up or something?

You make a good point about every pg is different. Im trying hard not to compare.

Aww your baby sounds beautiful! I bet she WILL look just like you described! In Mexican old wives tales they say heartburn during pregnancy means the baby has *lots* of hair. And you have lots of heartburn, right?

Yikestwins?! I feel like I would be so blessed just to have one healthy and happy baby. I cant wrap my head around 2. It seems like way too much to presume to ask for, kwim? I do know that my plans to take my baby into work on the train with me wouldnt end up working, after all. I will probably barely be able to handle 1 on the train, much less 2 :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you sound just like me and my dh. He is the eternal optimist and I always play devil's advocate. Honestly, I think it's a good balance. I keep a happy face for him and share all my fears with you guys. Otis natural to be scared, over-analytical and guarded at this time. The farther along I get the more comfortable I am feeling, yet there's always that little nagging voice.... I know you are concerned, especially about all the meds, but had the conditions not been right you probably would not have conceived anyway. Those medicines are fixing issues you have and the baby is just fine. All our mc's were most likely genetic and wouldn't have anything to do with our hormone levels.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Meli is right; lots of heartburn=lots of hair. At least it did with Charlotte. I can't wait to see if your prediction comes true.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

You make good points. Thank you!!

I think I will do the same thing, and will no longer share my fears with him, just you guys (aren't you guys lucky!)


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, yeah caffeine does something like that. It does seem to help, I'm just trying to not have too much because I've had sooo little the last few months that it makes me jittery and sick feeling pretty easily.

I've heard that heartburn / hair thing. It wouldn't surprise me to have a baby with a head full of hair. I was born pretty bald, but Blake was born with a ton of hair on his head, and I think his genes are pretty strong. They'd have to be - of the 6 boys his mom had, he is the ONLY one with dark hair, dark eyes. Her blue eyes are somehow dominant and override the dark eyes for most of her boys, 2 of his brothers were born with the bright blue eyes even though their father (different than Blake's father) had dark eyes.


----------



## StefNJunk

Oh yeah, you guys might find this funny. 5 1/2 hours at work and I've peed 8 times. Two of these times were 12 minutes apart. I'm on track for 9 pees before I leave in 20 minutes.


----------



## jenkb123

Aww Meli, I can completely understand where you are coming from. I think it is our nature to worry about things and look for reasons and causes, something we did or didnt do to explain why things happen. That way we can trick ourselves into believing we actually have control over whether things happen. I do it myself all the time. I think Vegas is right. Our miscarriages were likely all caused by some fluke chromosomal issue and nothing we did or didnt do would have affected it. I think that if your body wasnt ready to get pregnant because of the progesterone or the thyroid issues then you wouldnt have conceived this month. 

I also think that no matter how much we try to guard ourselves against heartbreak it would still be extremely devastating if anything were to happen. Vegas is full of good advice. I agree that having a balance of optimism and cautiousness is a good thing in a relationship. It is great if your husband is excited and thrilled and unable to imagine that anything bad could happen but I understand why its harder for you to feel that way. I hope that you can get some reassurance at your scan on Friday. You deserve to enjoy this pregnancy (even if the doubts and fears sneak back in from time to time)!! 

As far as the symptoms go, I have always heard that symptoms come and go, and every pregnancy is different. Its totally impossible to just stop worrying. That being said sometimes you can shift your perspective of a situation. Think of it as enjoying every minute you have with this baby. Whether it is a short time or a long time, the time you spend should be positive and joyful. There is no way to predict or control what will happen and you will deal with it whatever it is. I really do feel that things will work out for you this time. I am sending all of you my positive thoughts and strong baby growing vibes!! 

Stef - I hope that headache goes away soon!! It has lasted for way too long. I have heard that headaches can be a symptom of pregnancy. 

Oh yea.....all this nacho talk is really making me want nachos. Look what you started Angel!! lol


----------



## jenkb123

I also wanted to say that I am thinking about you Angel today on your angel's due date!! 

Meli - This is definitely the perfect place to vent out your fears and worries!! We are very lucky that you trust us enough to be able to do that. Don't ever feel that we don't want to hear them!! I often hear what you guys say and am surprised by how similar your worries and fears are to my own. We have a special group here.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

You make a very valid point about wanting to trick myself into believing we have control over things, when we really dont.

I like your point of shifting perspective. You are so right and you made me tear up (which cleared my sinuses, so thats a good thing)! Every minute SHOULD be positive and joyful and not full of stress, so I am going to (try) to work on it.

*Stef,*

Wow..thats a peeing record lol!


*Thanks to all of you guys, you all are so giving and quick to lift me up when I am down, I love you all and really appreciate youyour support has meant more than youll ever know!*


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm also thinking about you and praying for your angel today. Hope you are doing ok despite the sad day.


----------



## StefNJunk

:hugs: to Angel

Midwife thinks the headache is probably tension. I'm just hoping it lets up soon. 

Meli, ended up 10 times in 6 hours!

Blake has decided he's completely impatient and wants a gender scan ASAP. He doesn't want to be questioning the sex if the u/s with the m/w isn't clear This after just two days ago saying he's willing to wait a few more weeks. So he had me calling the private scan places. The one down the street from us is closed until Saturday so he had me call the one 35ish minutes from us. It was also closed by the time I called but should call back tomorrow. He wants the soonest appt, so we may find out tomorrow or Saturday. I can't quite tell him no, I want to wait, because I really don't!


----------



## angel2010

And for mine. Jeff doesn't even realize what today is.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3764_zpsf9eaee1b.jpg


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been a bit quiet this week, it's been hectic at work and I've requested to go up to 4 days so I've been trying to make a good impression! I also have a mohair bear commission on in the evenings which I'm trying but making slow progress with! Feeling my age ATM hehe!

I'll reply properly this evening but I just wanted to say angel I'm thinking of you lots today, I hope it's not too bad! My OH didnt seem all that bothered either, men eh, sometimes they just don't get it! Massive hugs sweetie and big love to everyone else too! X x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, Blake probably won't realize when our angel's EDD comes either, but I'm not expecting him to. I'm just hoping that knowing we have a LO coming soon helps him through the day, since it's Father's Day and he always has a rough time with it. His dad died when he was 10 and it just messed him up. Until me he was convinced that if he cared about someone they would die or leave (after his dad, a lot of friends / family died in a short period of time), poor guy. Hope yesterday wasn't too hard on you! :hugs:

So we ended up booking a private gender scan. He doesn't want to find out its one sex at the m/w and then have it be wrong. She was pretty adamant that it's very hard to tell with her machine and she couldn't guarantee anything. We were planning on going with Ultrasona, which is a place 5 minutes down the road. They have a very limited number of hours, so we probably would have ended up with next Saturday, after the m/w appt. I decided to go ahead and call Expectations, the place further away, just to see when they could do it because they are MUCH more open, the woman that runs the place pretty much takes any appts Monday - Saturday. That's where we went when we found out about the last angel. She is SUPER sweet. The place costs a bit more and they don't seem to give as many prints as Ultrasona, but the lady is just so nice (the lady at Ultrasona is super nice, too, she's just always sooo busy, the location is busier and with the less hours...)! We found out they have a special that's Mondays only and is $39 cheaper than their regular gender package (and $30 cheaper than Ultrasona's), so we scheduled for Monday. 

Headache still here :( Today Tylenol is taking the edge off, but the back of my neck feels like I slept on a mountain of pillows (I made sure last night my pillow wasn't propped up AT ALL and that my head and neck were completely straight). I'm going to sleep on a different pillow tonight just to make sure that's not what's causing this.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: more work while preggo does not sound like fun, but good luck. Can we see the bear when you are done. I'm curious what they look like.

Stef: how exciting that you'll find out on Monday. So much for the gender being your Father's Day surprise. 

Angel: my dh thought our due date was the 3rd. Close, but not quite. I wish I could live in a man's carefree world sometimes. Happy b-day to Carter! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of his Mr. Potato Head cake. I'm sure he's going to have a great party.

Afm: I feel like crap. It was all I could do to stay awake until 9:30 last night. I even had to lay down for a bit after dinner as I was so tired. Today I have a tinge of nausea again. I guess it never fully went away, but today seems worse. I'm so tired and just want to go home, but I don't want to take the time off, especially since I have doctors appointments coming up. Hurry up 5pm!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, haha, right! He never would have let me get away with waiting 2 days to tell him, anyway. I wouldn't have been able to lie and say we couldn't tell if we could, either. It would show big time on my face. Oh well, maybe this way is better because, although I can't use the cute idea I had to tell him, he'll get to be there when we find out. And I can still use the idea to announce on FB.

I'm sorry you're feeling crappy! Hopefully you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I hope you had a good day yesterday, regardless of the fact that it was your angels due date. I prayed for you last night :hugs:

Happy birthday to Carter! I agree with vegas-pls post a picture of the cake!

*Jasmine,*

I agree with vegas. Id also like to see a picture of the bear when you finish it.

*Stef,*

Omg I am so excited for Monday and for you guys to find out what youre having. Im voting for your gut instinct! GIRL, GIRL, GIRL, GIRL (I am chanting this lol)!

*Vegas,*

Sorry youre feeling so tired lately. Hopefully you can get some great rest this weekend!

*Jen,*

How are you doing? Any symptoms so far? I don't even know why I am asking you this--I know that I certainly didnt feel any symptoms at ALL during my tww. Maybe because I wasn't looking for any? Anyways, just curious and hope you're doing well.

*Afm,*

Drs appt went well! My jellybean is measuring at 7 weeks (although according to FF, it should be 7+1, but whatever! Im not going to stress over it). HB good at 140-142 bpm. Doctor was pleased. I asked Is there any way I could come in more often for a scan? and he replied Sure! Ill see you again in another week. YAY! I like this new doctor so far :happydance:

I compared this scan pic from the one taken with my angel, and they look to be in the same place in the uterus. Looking at the pic, baby is up high, left hand side. Does anyone know what that means? Angel, I think it was you who mentioned something about where the baby is, tells u the gender?

Last night I had a dream. I dont remember if it was a voice telling me your baby is fine, or if I actually saw a baby and knew it was mine and baby was ok. All I know is I woke up in the middle of the night, realized my dream, and went right back to sleep repeating to myself my baby is fine.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, That is really great news about your appointment!! I am so happy for you. Do you have a positive feeling about this pregnancy in general? If it was a vaginal scan, they say (Ramsey Method) that if the baby is on the right its a boy and left its a girl.

I am really behind on my replies. Hopefully I can tonight.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Thanks for the info on the Ramsey method. I hope its right cuz then it means its a girl! Ok trying not to get to excited.

You know, before last nights dream, I was really iffy about it, just trying to keep my guard up. Then after everyone talked some sense into me, I realized that it was true what Jen said-try to enjoy every moment, what will be, will be.

Then I had that dream last night, and it further helped me to feel positive.
And I realized, Id rather be positive that this is my rainbow. If God forbid, it wasnt meant to be, of course I will be devastated. 

As opposed to, being negative to safeguard myself, and it coming true, being right that it wasnt meant to be. What consolation is it that I was right? IYKWIM?


----------



## jenkb123

Meli  I am sooooo thrilled that your scan went well today and that the baby was measuring right on target (one day off is pretty much as good as it gets). Plus you got to see the heartbeat. Your doctor sounds awesome. Yay for extra scans!! It sounds like your dream confirmed that you already have had a shift in your perspective. Between the dream and the great scan today it sounds like you are feeling better about things. I am so glad to hear that. I know exactly what you mean. Worrying and feeling negative about what might happen doesnt have any benefit to you. It wont change what ever is going to happen, and it really doesnt make you feel any better if the worst case scenario comes true. All it does is makes you feel miserable in the moment on top of everything else. So enjoy every minute!!

Due to all the medication I have had to take (ie. the clomid, the trigger shot and the progesterone) I cant trust any symptoms I feel. The trigger shot is 10,000 units of HCG. So basically your body thinks that it is pregnant. I get the sore boobs, tiredness, etc that you would typically feel after you have been pregnant for awhile and your HCG has gone up. I get all the symptoms and side effects of pregnancy every month with none of the benefit :( I did feel some cramping yesterday that I am hoping was ovulation pains. I dont always feel that so I am hoping it is a good sign. Now all I can do is wait!! I have to wait a little longer to test to make sure that all of the HCG is out of my system. If I took a test today it would say I was pregnant. I may try testing out the HCG starting next week just to see how long it takes for the test to go negative. It seems crazy to test hoping for a negative after all this time ttc and hoping for positives!! I will go get my progesterone levels tested next week on Wednesday. Hopefully I will get to see a bigger number than 1.8 (which is the highest I have ever gotten on a blood test in the past). 

Stef  If the headache is from tension would a massage help?? I know when you are pregnant you have to be careful about certain pressure points but I think a neck and shoulder massage would still be ok. Sounds like you need to move your office into the bathroom with the amount of times you have had to go pee!! Its so exciting that you will get to find out the gender in a few days. Plus its a bonus that you found a deal on the scan package!! 

Angel  I dont think Corrie will remember our angels due date either. Mens brains are so different. By the week after the miscarriage he had already moved on. Its not that he doesnt care or that it wasnt important. It just seems that if he cant do anything to fix or change something he just moves on to the next thing or the next step. The sentimental part isnt there. Also, if you asked him what his mom or sisters birthday was I dont think he could tell you (other than a general time frame). I really do think its a guy thing. 

I hope Carter has a great birthday!! Id love to see a picture of the Mr. Potato Head cake too. I make cakes for my four nephews birthdays so I appreciate the work that goes into them!! 

Jasmine  I find it seems like I am working a lot more (even though I just went from 3 to 4 days). I hope you arent feeling too tired with the extra time!! I agree with the other girls. I would love to see a picture of the bear when you are done. 

Vegas  I hope you are able to get some extra rest this weekend. At least it is Friday!! It sucks you have been feeling so tired and blah. Hopefully you were busy enough at work that it made the day go by fast. There is nothing worse than a slow day when you are tired!! 

I am glad its Friday!! It is supposed to rain here all weekend. Which is good because we really need the rain to clean up the dust (its been very dusty this spring). It is bad because we didnt get everything planted in the garden yet. I would love to have a big rain after everything is planted!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

Aww that sucks to have all those symptoms and without a bfp. But that&#8217;s in the past! This month *WILL* be different-it won't all have been for naught. 

Sounds like you felt ovulation pains to me=a strong ovulation. That&#8217;s awesome :happydance:

Ok&#8230;so Weds June 12 is the day that you test and (I assume it takes a couple days to get results) get the AWESOME news that your progesterone level is superb :thumbup:

I pray for all of my bnb ladies every night, and especially for you, that this is your month (well, truth be told, not _every _night, it happens at least a couple times a week that I fall asleep before I can say my prayers..BAD GIRL!)

I hope you enjoy the rain (although you didnt get to plant anything). I love the rain, especially if we can stay home and dont have to go anwhere!)


----------



## angel2010

Still haven't had a chance to post properly, but I thought I would post these while Carter is napping. Can't wait for him to see it!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3787_zps6f4472c6.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3786_zpsc9675031.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3785_zpsee7babbf.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hooray for an awesome scan and for a doctor who is willing to let you have more scans when you want them! If the Ramzi method is right then I'm having another girl. All three of mine have been to the left. Time will tell. Are you planning on finding out?

Jen: symptom spotting is overrated anyway. The only symptom I had was that one night I went to bed early, which I never do (though I'm doing it a lot these days). I can't wait until you can test for real. I feel good about this month for you.

Angel: soooo cute! How did the party go?

Afm: I've felt like crap this weekend, I even left work early on Friday as I just needed a nap so badly. I've napped a lot this weekend and I'm still tired. Like Stef I'm getting headaches and nothing works to make them go away. Also my nausea and food aversions have returned. Thankfully they aren't as severe as before, but still annoying. I'm hoping this all goes away in second tri. One more week!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, hope you made it through that tropical storm without any damage! Also hope you are feeling a bit better by tonight. I am sorry it has been rough. I didn't get my nap today and I am a right grump!

Stef, how is your headache? I have been peeing a ton lately too! There are A LOT of times that I pee and then stand up and then sit back down again. I feel the need to pee every time I stand up, just because of gravity and this baby on my bladder!

Jasmine, you def need to show us that bear!

Melissa, I have had good nachos in lots of places, but they are never the same I order them the next time. I also hate fibbing. I have the same superstition you do. Also, about your craps, I get really bad belly aches when pregnant. The kind where your stomach cramps really bad and you feel like you could throw up while sitting on the toilet. I take Kaopectate, but it doesn't really help. I have heard you can drink apple cider vinegar to get rid of belly aches, but it is vile to drink by itself. I think it is normal to not want to get so attached right away, but really, will it hurt any less if you don't? I am glad you have come around a little on that. I am so glad that your scan went well! I am assuming you could only see one jellybean in there?

Jen, FX that your progesterone is finally higher! Jeff is the same about not knowing his family's bdays. Did you get a chance to do any planting after the rain?

AFM, I bought a jar of jalapenos on the 5th when I got the nacho stuff and I finished it off today. I am sure Jeff ate some but I had the majority! As for my angel, Jeff came home that evening and I was already in the bed reading. He came back and asked me who this candle was for, thinking it was one of you. I just stared at him. Then it dawned on him and he said "oh man, I am so sorry!!"

I can't believe what a busy week we have! Stef, Vegas and I all have scans. And Jen is set to test, right? At least test for the negative!? We may find out two of our rainbow's genders this week!!

Also, Carter's party went well. Although I didn't get the reaction I was hoping for on the cake. I know he loved it, but with everyone looking at him, he said "that cake is baaaad!!!" All the kids had a great time and I didn't have to entertain them so it was nice. 

3 more days!!!!!!!! I can't wait! I wish we had time to go buy something if it is a girl afterwards, but we have to pick Carter up from the sitters so we can get him home to nap. This is the first time we have ever left him with someone that is not family and I am nervous about it. It is only for a couple hours, and I really trust this friend and she had twins that just turned three too so he will have a great time. He loves to play at her house.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: the tropical storm was nothing really. We got more rain and wind with the afternoon storm we had yesterday. I've never been through a real hurricane and I'm hoping I won't have to. So do you really think that you it is possible that you are not pregnant with a girl? I figured the genetic test is pretty accurate. Btw, if you are feeling like you aren't fully emptying your bladder, lean forward towards the end of peeing and it will help shift your bladder. I'm peeing lots too. I was hoping my uterus would pop out of te way before the baby got big enough to impact my bladder, but you and Stef aren't giving me much hope. Don't worry about Carter, he'll do great with your friend. Of course as I hav no relatives here I am willing to leave Charlotte with anyone with a pulse.

Stef: I'm super excited to hear all about your scan tomorrow.


----------



## angel2010

I feel like scientifically I should believe the test, but I really felt in my gut it was a boy. I have to admit, I will be disappointed if it turns out to be a boy. I know I will get over it quickly, but still. As for peeing, thanks for the tip, I will certainly try it because I don't feel I am emptying at all. I am glad the storm wasn't too bad. I am grateful that my mom is around if I need a sitter, but I hate leaving Carter with her. In fact I don't like leaving him with anyone. Carter loves it, but I would rather find a way to keep him myself. I am really strict with food and with nap, so I guess that is why I don't like anyone watching him. And with my mom, well I have told you all why I don't like her keeping him.

Is yours on the 13th or 14th?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello ladies!

Grrrr, I was hoping to get on here today and reply properly but I 've had actual work to do, can you believe that, at work? Rude.

Anyway, I will as soon as I can, I'm busy in the evenings with the bear and I promise I'll post a piccy of it, he's a scruffy little black fella!

I'm excited that we may find out the gender of Angel and Stef's baby's this week! Yay! Okay, I'm gonna say...

ANGEL - GIRL

STEF - BOY

Those are my predictions! 

Love the cake Angel and good luck testing Jen! Hurry up second tri for Vegas, Yaay for a great scan too Meli, so much going on with us all, it's great :)

I'll come on her as soon as i can at work this week! Miss you all and thinking of you all! x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, I hope your progesterone levels are higher when you get this next test! Do you know what your levels were when you lost your angel? Lol about just working out of the bathroom. I work on my laptop, so it would technically work! :haha: And I agree about men's brains working differently. Blake seems to remember birthdays (mostly, there's a lot of people in his family so some slip, but he does remember anniversaries and all that), but certain things completely slip his mind. He's asked me multiple times how old his youngest brothers are, lol. And as for remembering the angels due dates, at least with him, I'm not expecting him to because it was a painful time for him as well, and I honestly think he would have blocked the date out of his memory.

Angel, that cake is too cute! I have that peeing thing too - standing up then feeling the need to pee again right away, and I do that leaning forward thing Vegas mentioned. It does help get some extra pee out, but I still feel the urge to go pretty much right away anyway!

Vegas, I hope you're feeling better today! Peeing all the time is so fun, isn't it? :dohh: Glad the storm wasn't too bad! 

Jasmine, Blake and his family will be very happy if your prediction is correct! I found out his whole family, except two of his brothers, are rooting for a boy. The two who want girl say that because one of them, his oldest brother and only one with kids, has two girls and wants someone to pawn all the baby stuff off on, and the other wants a girl because he knows how badly Blake wants a boy and said if he has one this time he might not want anymore, so he wants girl first, boy second. 

AFM, Blake's mom, stepdad and two youngest brothers came up to our house yesterday and brought us the crib his mom got. She also brought a bunch of bottles, a couple baby books, and a portable travel bed thing.

Headache is STILL here. I switched pillows Saturday night in hopes that would help - no luck. It's almost definitely tension, though, because I was able to get rid of it in the evening on Friday, then when it started to come back, if I moved my head / neck a certain way, it either helped or made it worse. So every day I've taken two Tylenol and sipped on a cup of iced tea through the day for a steady dose of low-level caffeine. I hate taking pills but without the Tylenol and bit of caffeine the day is pretty much unbearable. With it, my head still hurts and the back of my neck feels like I have a metal rod shoved in it, but at least I don't feel like crying or throwing up! It seems to fade and get much better by late afternoon. I have one more pillow that's different that I'm going to try tonight and hope it helps, but after that, I feel pretty much like I'm just stuck with it. I had migraines as a teenager from a hormone imbalance, so I'm wondering if pg hormones are part of the problem. 

Other than that... nothing really new going on! We went to the zoo again yesterday, but weren't there very long. We didn't see much of anything before we decided we wanted to go for lunch to this restaurant in the park. We figured we could come back to the zoo after (we didn't). This restaurant is awesome, it's on the water, you can rent paddle boats (we planned too but decided against it with the rain). We ate outside under an umbrella in the rain, it was relaxing and fun. He got a kick out of all the ducks hanging out and wants to go back (the burger he got that he fell in love with helped that, lol). So our weekend was pretty good and definitely relaxing, which was nice. 

6 hours until gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

I say both Angel and Stef are having girls. 

Stef: I'm sorry about the headache. Maybe you could try some sea bands. I use them for nausea, but since they apply to pressure points I believe it helps wiring headaches too. My original set from Charlotte broke (the bead fell out of one of the bands) and over the last week or so I've been without them, my symptoms gave started to return. I bought a new pair yesterday and already feel a bit better. They cost me $12 at CVS, but I'm sure you could find them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Yes, I would definitely like to do gender testing when the time comes. My dr mentioned some tests he recommends, one that was intriguing is given at 11-12 weeks, its a blood test so theres no chance of miscarriage, and its 99.85 percent accurate to advise if there are any health issues. Supposedly its better than CVS or amnio. I really would want to know in advance so that I can prepare for any issues.

I hope your ms goes away with your new sea bands :hugs:

YAY to one more week for the official end of first tri!!! :thumbup:

I hope you got lots of rest this weekend.

*Angel,*

Yes, there is only one jellybean (thank goodness!) :wacko: 

Im glad Im not the only one with the upset stomach! I thought it was just me.I need to look into the apple cider vinegar stuff. You know, Im wondering if all this spicy stuff I eat contributes to the upset stomach? I seem to notice it more after spicy salsa. Hummmm

ha ha you finished the jar of jalapenos already? Look at you lol! I bought 2 watermelons last Thursday and I am more than halfway finished with the first. We LUV watermelon. It seems to be my go-to dinner, especially if I ate a heavy lunch. LUV LUV my watermelon!

Omg I was cracking up when you wrote that you just stared at Jeff when he asked what the candle was for. I can just picture you doing that! If it looks anything like mine would in that instance, it would be looks that kill!

YAY to finding out your rainbows gender this week :thumbup:

Carters cake was SO CUTE! His reaction sounds cute too!

*Jasmine,*

How *rude* of your work to actually have work for you to do!

*Stef,*

*WHERE IS THE SCAN PIC ALREADY?* I was hoping youd have shared by now lol!

FX that finding out the gender takes your mind off of the headaches and takes the edge off! 

*Jen,*

Hope youre doing well!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, hmm maybe I'll pick up some of those sea-bands. I looked into them before but never broke down and got them. 

Meli! I haven't even had the scan yet, lol. Leaving work in 3 minutes and heading to the u/s place. Impatient woman! Haha, I completely feel the same way, I'm soooo ready to be there already!


----------



## angel2010

Can't wait Stef!!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

I can't wait either! X


----------



## vegasbaby

Damn it, Stef! You are not allowed to post until you know the gender! I've only checked my computer like a dozen times today. Good luck. Hope baby cooperates.


----------



## angel2010

Okay, it has been 8 minutes. Surely you know by now!!! You don't need pants to post! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hehe you two are cracking me up! I'm obsessing too, it's nearly 11pm here waaaay past bedtime! X


----------



## angel2010

Oh my gosh, thanks Melissa! Watermelon sounds delicious!! I must have some!


----------



## angel2010

Jasmineivy said:


> Hehe you two are cracking me up! I'm obsessing too, it's nearly 11pm here waaaay past bedtime! X

I wish I could be asleep before 11pm just once a week. I was in bed by 11 last night, but with my legs and insomnia I was up until 1:30!


----------



## Middysquidge

Ooh noo thats not good! I have the opposite problem I can hardly stay awake! Need to make the most of it I guess! X


----------



## jenkb123

Stef  Like the other girls I have been checking for updates to see what the scan results are. I am so excited to find out!! I sure hope they are able to tell the gender or they will have all the JAB girls to answer to!! Im sorry the headache will not go away. I think its quite likely that hormones are to blame.

The month I got my bfp I didnt have my progesterone tested. We had done a follicle scan that had confirmed ovulation so we didnt think it was necessary. I am very curious to know what it would have been. The highest I have ever gotten was 1.8 so I wish I would have know what it was when I was actually pregnant. I think some of the times I tested low I had actually ovulated. My doctor said it was possible. I think it is a form of luteal phase deficiency to have your levels drop sharply after ovulation. You definitely can not sustain a pregnancy (or even conceive) if this happens. My short luteal phase the last few months would support this theory. Now that I am taking progesterone pills from cd12 onwards I am hoping this will correct itself. 

Meli  I am hoping the pains meant a strong ovulation. I have felt more symptoms this month than I did last month. But I know I cant trust them so I am trying not to get my hopes up too much. Although, I know I will be very disappointed if af shows up this month. Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. It really means a lot to me. 

Angel  Love the cake. It is so cute!! I love that the arm has fallen off and is off to the side. 

Vegas  Im sorry to hear you are still feeling so crappy. I cant believe you are already one week away from 2nd tri. That is so exciting!! I cant believe how fast the time flies by. All of the JAB babies are going to be born before we know it!! 

Jasmine  At least being so busy should be making the time go by really fast!! Hope you have been feeling well. 

I am so excited to hear the results from all the scans this week. I will be going for the blood progesterone test on Wednesday and should find out the results from that on Thursday or Friday at the latest. I will likely take a pregnancy test Friday to see if the HCG is out of my system. I will be about 7-8dpo by then so it will be too early for a real bfp but at least if I get a negative that day I will be able to test the following week and know it is not leftover HCG from my trigger shot if I get a bfp then. Waiting is so tough!!! 

So it only rained on Saturday so we were able to get the rest of the garden planted on Sunday. I like the rain too Meli. It is so clean and fresh and it makes everything so green. I just wish we had had our garden planted before it rained so it could benefit from the showers! Its pretty dark out there today so we will likely get some more rain tonight or tomorrow. This time the garden is waiting for it!!


----------



## angel2010

jenkb123 said:


> Stef  I sure hope they are able to tell the gender or they will have all the JAB girls to answer to!!

So true! I am glad to hear you got your garden planted. I will be praying for your rainbow as well. I wonder how the month you got your bfp why your progesterone was higher. Does your progesterone have to be a certain amount for implantation? Sorry if that is a silly question. I hope you get good results and I hope you get them Thursday!!!

Stef!!!!!! How dare you make us wait so long! We are dying in suspense here!


----------



## StefNJunk

Sorry ladies!!! Today just flew by.

So the tech showed us the baby in regular 2d and that 3d/4d. The baby was sucking thumb, waving, rolling around. Just as hyper as the last ultrasound!

And she was 100% sure - we're team :pink:

My feeling was right! 

We have a few pics that I'll upload tomorrow.


----------



## vegasbaby

Hooray! I knew it. Girls make you feel like crap (at least mine did). Time to start buying cute little dresses! What does Blake think? I am so excited for you (and would have been had it been a boy too).:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Yay!!! I knew it too!!!


----------



## Meli_H

YAY :thumbup:

GIRLS RULE :hugs:

Congrats!


----------



## Middysquidge

Haha how WRONG was I! 

Congratulations Stef, that's great! 'Who run da world -GIRLS!'

Guess what I woke up at 5am to check for an update and then I think I had a dream about you and your girl! x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Thanks ladies! Blake was upset at first, but he got over it pretty quickly. He went to the store last night to pick up a few things for dinner, ended up coming home with 3 baby girl outfits (including 2 dresses, a onesie and a pair of shorts for next summer, although he forgot to consider sizing and got the onesie in a 6 month, which is fine because it's a summer one, but got the shorts to go with the onesie and got those in newborn, lol). He's talking to her more now and he's convinced she's going to be a daddy's girl and he's going to buy her everything she could possibly ever want. :dohh:

Pics

https://i.imgur.com/ScWEsdn.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/9HsHp2r.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/825PdhA.jpg
Little alien baby


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Those pics are amazing. She is just perfect! She will be a daddy's girl and Blake willlove every minute of it. Let hominids girls are happy doing boy stuff too. Ben gave Charlotte all of his old matchbox cars and she keeps them in her pink treasure chest. She likes getting dirty and finds burping hilarious just like any little boy would. I think it's super sweet that Blake is already buying her clothes. 

So will any of us have a boy? I swear mine is another girl as I look and feel awful. Still not sure if I'll find out. At first I was positive I wanted to know, but now I'm thinking I want to be surprised again. I've got plenty of time to make that call. First, I just want to make sure baby is healthy.


----------



## Phantom710

Hey girls-- not sure if you remember me--- I came across this group as I was browsing--- but I was with you all in the June Babies Group, although slightly different as I was carrying surro-babies that I lost... but I wanted to know I think of you all a lot, especially this month. 

And I hope life is easy as you pass your Angel Due Dates. xx


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww I agree such cute pictures! I think that's so sweet of blake, bless him he just wanted to use the name west wolz! 

I really think ill have a boy and ill probably be the only one! I think everyone else will have girls! X


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, he's worried about raising a girl because he knows next to nothing about them - he has his two nieces, but that's it. He was raised with 5 brothers. He's amazing with his nieces though, so I know he'll be fine. He's just already worrying about things like dating and prom and all that, lol. I reassured him that if she's anything like me, she's definitely going to be a daddy's girl.

Ahhhhhh if you wait to find out I might go crazy! :haha: I mean, it's cool if you wait, just realize it will make me insane :wacko: Hehehe. Do you have a feeling that it's a girl other than the feeling like crap? I'm really beginning to think there's something to these old wive's tales. Last pg I looked great, no nausea (well, not true, just once though), Chinese gender prediction said boy, food cravings said boy, and I STRONGLY felt boy the whole time. This time - look like crap, felt like crap, prediction said girl, food cravings say girl. 

Phantom, I remember you! I actually silently follow your journal and am so excited for you and your IPs! 

Jasmine, lol he did say something about not being able to use West and all the lines he had stored up for him. Now he's decided I need to find a job making a lot of money so he can be a stay at home dad to watch her every second and make sure she doesn't get into trouble :haha:

I can't wait to find out what you're having! You're going in the beginning of July, right?


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Blake will spoil this lil girl so much. Look, hes already started! Thats awesome!! and YAY to getting bunch of hand me downs from your in laws. Too cool!

You know, I think its verrrrry interesting that you had a handle on this pregnancy from the beginning. First, you had a feeling about twins, and you were right. THEN you said after the bleed you had around Easter (I think it was around then?) that your gut feeling changed to a girl, and you were right!! I think you may have inherited your moms intuition skills!

*Vegas,*

So cute that Charlotte keeps Bens matchbox cars in her pink treasure chest!! Btw, keep meaning to ask you. Do you guys call her Charlie?

I cant believe first tri is almost over for you. Remember when I said youre almost there and you responded 7 weeks is hardly almost there but thanks for the encouragement lol. Feels like that was yesterday, and here you are!

*Jasmine,*

We miss you!! Hope theyre not working you too hard!

*Angel,*

Any cute pix of Carter from his bday?

*Jen,*

One more day for the follicle scan! *Extra special prayers for you tonight!!! *

*Phantom,*

I also remember you. Congrats on your pregnancy--more than halfway through, right? How time flies

*AFM,*

Dh has already started with you shouldnt use so much perfume. Its not healthy for the baby. UHHHH its my curl enhancer and hairspray, you fool LOL

So last night, in addition to watermelon, I also had fresh mangoes. Now I am craving corn on the cob, Mexican style. Has anyone ever had it before?? _I know it sounds gross, but its scrumptious. _Once its cooked, you put a layer of mayo on it, then sprinkle it with dried Mexican cheese, then sprinkle with some fine dry chile powder. OMG!! I must have it NOW. I bought it last night but was too lazy to cook it. I think I will make that tonight, Ill cook it using my nuwave oven.

I dont really have any aversions, per se, only one I can think of at the moment is coffee, which grosses me out, which is fine cuz Im not having caffeine anyway. (I bought decaf last week and had 1 cup during the weekend, couldnt even finish half of it, it felt like it was thick and gross).

I dont crave sweets like cakes and pies and candies, which is unlike me. Sometimes I do crave charms blowpops or ice cream popsicles, but the Mexican kind of popsicles (walnut, or coconut). 

No real nausea, I dont crave anything in particular, but can still eat stuff, like beef, chicken, etc. Its so weird. Its like I can eat anything, yet no real cravings, and no aversions (besides the coffee).

I dont think I feel like crap, but neither do I feel awesome. I can say that from the very beginning, I have been breaking out like crazy, little pimples on the front of my face, huge pimples all over my neck! Even my mom noticed it..

Then you have my ultrasound pic, which based on the Ramsey method, says girl?...

So based on that, what do you guys guess??


----------



## vegasbaby

Phantom: of course we remember you! Congrats on the twins, I know the family must be ecstatic. How does it feel to be pregnant with two babies?

Jasmine: remind me of your symptoms and/or cravings. You may be the only one. If we have another girl then I think we will try once more for a boy. Too bad men can't have babies as I'd prefer to sit the next one out.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I've always had a bit of the intuition thing, it's just gotten so much stronger with pregnancy! I'm excited to see if she comes out looking like she did in my dream.

Lol @ DH. He sounds like Blake. And actually that Mexican style corn sounds awesome! I've had aversions to coffee, too, don't think it's going to go away! Reading everything you said, I get the feeling of girl!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks :)

The parents are soooo excited. They came out for the 20 week scan and ended up leaving in tears (the happy kind) it was really amazing to watch.

Carrying twins----- is very different then carrying one. I honestly didn't think it would be, besides the obvious size change.

I get tired a lot, etc. 

BUT it's funny when my belly starts moving ALL over... like an octopus in there or something...


Congrats on all of your bfps (and the ones that will come)


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey phantom,

Yes we remember you, thanks for popping in that's so sweet! Aww, that's amazing about the parents reaction isn't it, you'll always be proud of yourself for doing such an maxing thing! I see you're moving house not long after you give birth, you must be superwoman!

Hey Meli, Awww I miss you too, I'm just popping in quick as I have to have my tea, chicken stir fry with satay sauce mmmmm and then it's bear making time, I've insisted to Shane it's his turn putting Eva to bed tonight since I do it every night! I think you're having a girl and the cob sounds sooooo good and I totally want watermelon now too, haven't stopped thinking about it since you mentioned it! 

Jen, good luck for tomorrow Hun x 

Vegas, oh really I thought you wanted another girl. I so hope you cave in and find out for purely selfish purposes! My cravings are spicy food and carbs ATM! Aversions are chocolate and cake sadly :( 

Stef, yes my gender scan is July 8th I can't wait! How do you feel about having a girl? 

Good luck for your scan angel.

Lots of love everyone c


----------



## Phantom710

Haha Jasmine! I think I'm less superwoman and more NUTS. :rofl: I want to miss the cold winter months where we currently are so it doesn't give me a lot of room.


----------



## angel2010

Of course we remember you Phantom!! I am glad everything is going well for this pregnancy.

Melissa, that corn does sound pretty delicious. I did have to buy a watermelon last night and boy oh boy was it good!! I think you are having a girl, based on Ramzi and the breakout.

Jen, I will pray hard tonight!!!

Jamsine, glad you got a break tonight!

Stef, I am so happy for you!!! I love the avatar! That is so funny about Blake getting those sizes. Men eh! Last night Jeff gave Cart a bath. I heard him ask me "Carter just asked if I have a penis, what do I tell him?" Big goofball, Carter has seen his penis. I said "of course, you tell him all boys have a penis!"

Vegas, Selfish here too! You must find out!!

AFM, I have my scan in about 16 hours!!! I probably won't be able to post until about 3-4 though. Nothing else happening, anxiously waiting!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, ahhhh July 8th feels so far away! I'm really curious to find out if our theories are right about who's having what! I'm happy with a girl. I would have been happy with a boy, too. I liked the idea of having a boy first, then a girl, but I was an older sister to a younger brother and he's the best friend a person could ask for, so I was really fine either way (just hope next time we get a boy because I don't know if I could handle multiple girls! :haha: )

Angel, the newborn dresses he got are also pretty summery, so we're going to have to get some leggings, sweaters, etc to go with them. She'll be wearing a dress with popsicles on it in November / December, lol. 

LOL!!! @ Jeff. That's too cute, having to ask you what to say! I can imagine if Blake were posed that question... the thought of it makes me nervous for a boy, lol. 

Can't wait for your scan results! I leave work at 3, you MUST post before then! If not I'll be sitting in the inevitable traffic jams on the way home refreshing bnb on my phone :haha:

AFM, Blake tells me last night after I got snippy with him, "I should have known there was a woman inside of you. Double the estrogen." :dohh: And he keeps trying to squeeze milk out of my nipples. :dohh:


----------



## vegasbaby

Phantom: that is so great about the parent's reaction. You are doing such a wonderful thing for them.

Meli: I don't call her Charlie, mainly just Charlotte, but sometime I call her Shar-lee (which is so trashy) or Char-ro (since her middle name is Rose). My pet name for her is bunny, though I have no idea why. So now you have me craving Mexican style corn. No, I've never had it that way and I'm not sure where I'd find it. Can you make it at home?

Angel: good to know Carter is learning about his anatomy. Best to be honest about what everything else. Charlotte went through a nipple fascination phase. She said that hers weren't as big as mine and that daddy had them too. Still it's hard to explain why he can walk around without a shirt and we can't. Ok, so this afternoon I'll be on bnb watch for your update.

Stef: depending on the brand and the cut you may be able to get use out of the outfits next summer.

Jasmine: July 8th will be here before you know it.


----------



## vegasbaby

I forgot my own update. So I told the HR girl and my boss about the baby. The HR lady said she could tell on Monday. Perhaps I do have a legit bump. I felt bad telling her as she's been undergoing IUI and some other treatments. I'm really hoping she gets her BFP soon as she's such a great lady. My boss gave me a high-five. He loves babies. He just had another gradchild two weeks ago. Scan is tomorrow. Say some prayers that this baby has a NT measurement within normal ranges and everything else looks good. Also, about this gender thing, I was convinced Charlotte was a boy until she was out and I was informed otherwise. Best surprise ever.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, that's true about the outfits, these are dresses so they may work still. Your scan tomorrow is going to be perfect, I just know it! 

Blake just about had me peeing myself at work. I was texting him baby names, he said he didn't like any of them. I called him a butthead, but i typo'd and put "buttheaf." His response? "I kinda like buttheaf."


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww bunny is such a cute pet name Vegas, Eva is Squidge it's evolved from squiggle which is what she was as a bump! This one is called 'the convert' its a long story hehe! Good luck for tomorrow x 

Angel I'm so excited for your scan! I think you won't be posted the result until bedtime again here but I'll stay up! Does anyone know if sweetmommaof2 found out the gender? I'm curious! 

Phantom you must be bonkers tbf! 

X x


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

*Hurry up, *July 8th!

*Angel,*

Glad you enjoyed the watermelon!

So *cant* wait for your next scan pix!!!the countdown has begun. YAYYY! :thumbup:

*Stef,*

Hows your headache??

Omg I would KILL dh if he tried to squeeze milk out of my nipples. My boobs are SO sore and my nipples itch. I hesitate to even let him hug me, thats how bad they hurt. I cant even cross my arms.

*Vegas,*

I dont think Shar-lee is trashy! And I love the name Charlotte Rose. Char-ro is adorable, as is bunny. 

The Mexican style corn is easy to make at home. Traditionally, its boiled in water, but I grill mine on the bbq or in our nu-wave oven. Then you just spread a little bit of mayo, sprinkle generously with the dried crumbly Mexican (cotija) cheese, and sprinkle tiny bit of finely ground red chile powder.

Ive only seen this sold by vendors walking around neighborhoods and parks in the hood, needless to say, in our neighborhood there are no ice cream paleta men nor are there corn elote vendors. So I dont even know how many years its been since Ive had one. Probably not since we went to Cancun 3 years ago. 

Thats an awesome response from your workmates. Too cute of the high five from your boss. FX the HR lady gets her bfp soon!!

*Of course will say extra prayers for you tonight. I KNOW everything is perfect, you shall see!!*:hugs:

*Jen,*

As promised, I said extra prayers for you last night and I know that you will see great results! :hugs:

*Afm,*

2 new pimples on the left side of my face/jawline now. Because I dont have enough. I guess the good thing is that most of the huge ones are hidden on my jawline/neck and not smack dab on my face.

Been waking up between 330am-4am, and not able to go back to sleep. I have to get up at 5am, so it totally sucks! Im starting to get the beginnings of a headache and I suspect its probably due to sleep deprivation.

Oh yah, speaking of faking craps! dh and I normally go for a brisk 30 minute walk, up and down hills, in our neighborhood. We havent since mid may (before I found out I was pg) because due to his tonsillectomy and the recovery (remember that? ---ugh I try not to lol!) . Then we couldnt walk because the air quality sucked due to the wildfire. Well, this week is the first week we have been able to get back to our old schedule. Problem is, that walking seems to trigger something in me. Within 5-10 minutes, Im like--uhhh ohhh, gotta use the ladies room! Its so annoying. Weve had to cut our trips short. Dh just says why didnt you go before we left? Im like, I DID, I tried, but nothing needed to happen/happened!!! I feel like a little kid. :wacko:

I am on my own tonight as dh is going out of town for business this afternoon and will be back tomorrow afternoon. Have bunch of errands to run--car wash, Sams Club, Walmart, Bed Bath Beyond, Ross. Im getting tired now that Ive listed them out, perhaps I will just do a couple :nope:


----------



## angel2010

1 hour until my scan!! I will let you guys know as soon as I get home, it won't be until around 3 though.


----------



## angel2010

Just drank a bottle of water in 12 minutes and I have 13 minutes to finish this next water bottle to have a full bladder. Arg! I am freaking out that I will forget and pee before!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I didn't need a completely full bladder. Did they tell you yours needs to be completely full?


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> 1 hour until my scan!! I will let you guys know as soon as I get home, it won't be until around 3 though.

Don't forget to post as soon as you can, REMEMBER, as you told Stef: You don't need pants to post LOL!:haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, got so excited about Angel's scan I forgot to respond to you, lol.

Headache is still here :( This makes day 12. It doesn't last all day every day, though, so at least I get some breaks. 

Are you going for another scan this week, or was it next week that you were going to go?


----------



## Meli_H

StefNJunk said:


> Meli, got so excited about Angel's scan I forgot to respond to you, lol.
> 
> Headache is still here :( This makes day 12. It doesn't last all day every day, though, so at least I get some breaks.
> 
> Are you going for another scan this week, or was it next week that you were going to go?


sorry to hear that dreaded headache is still hanging around :growlmad:! I was hoping you would say it was gone.

My next appt is this Friday morning. I will be 8+1


----------



## StefNJunk

It does seem a bit better today, it's at the level it's been with Tylenol, but I didn't take any, so hopefully it's a sign that it's going away. 

Yay! Will there be pictures?!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: just 1.5 more hours, hooray!

Stef: yeah, watch out for autocorrect; you don't want it deciding your child's name.

Meli: I love food from the hood. Growing up we use to buy the best tamales from a lady who sold them out of her kitchen window for super cheap. Now I want tamales, but I have no idea where to buy any. Sorry your walks are making you need to go #2. At least you are still regular. I've got a face full of spots right now. So much for glowing skin.

Jasmine: squidge is so cute. We called Charlotte "Cletus" while in utero as in Cletus the fetus. Gross, I know. I don't really refer to this one yet, but when I do it is simply "baby G" for our last name.


----------



## vegasbaby

So pretty much Jasmine is the only one not getting a scan this week. Wow!

Stef: sorry the headaches haven't just fully gone away.


----------



## Middysquidge

I know, how unfair of the world, I want to be in scan club! They do a cheap 10 minute gender scan here too which in dollars would be 61 but OH still won't let us and I agree as we're saving for moving house AGAIN but that's another story, I'll tell all in my update when I finally get to do it x 

Cletus foetus really made me giggle you're worse than us with the convert!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I don't recall needing a full-bladder. I know for transvaginal scans you have to pee before hand. This begs the question; do I need to drink or pee before tomorrow's scan? Hmmmm.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I figure it's better to have more than necessary your bladder - it's always easier to pee than to fill it up quickly.


----------



## Meli_H

*ANGEL,*

Wheres the pix? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Ha ha jk..pretending to be the little kid in the backseat of a cross country trip lol! just harassing you :wacko:

*Stef,*

Im sure Ill get pix, but it will probably still look like a little blob. If it looks clearer than last weeks scan, Ill definitely post!

*Vegas,*

I love tamales also. My dad makes THE BEST tamales. Theyre lots of work to make. Ive seen them sold at Costco. Just the fact they are sold at Costco tells me they probably are tasty, but I cant bring myself to try them. Store bought cannot compare to homemade

Yah, I think Im regular because I drink at least 8 glasses of water daily, and lately have been eating lots of watermelon and mangoes. Although its annoying when we go walking, its more annoying to be constipated, for sure!

*Jasmine,*

Move house again??? oh no, you poor thing. Will wait to get the scoop when you post it.


----------



## jenkb123

I have been too busy at work the last few days to properly post. I also had ball last night so I didn't get home until late (since of course we have to go out for drinks after). I have been checking in though to see the results from Angel's scan!! All these scans are so exciting!!

I'll try to properly post later :)


----------



## angel2010

It's a girl!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Yayyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Omg congrats babe, you must be feeling pretty happy right now! Little Kinsley, yaaaaay, all girl team so far! X x x


----------



## angel2010

They told me I had to have a painfully full bladder. They said to empty my bladder 1 hr before the scan and then to drink 32 ounces and be done drinking it 40 minutes before my scan. It was awful. I thought I was going to pee myself any minute. They were running 20 minutes behind and I was in agony. I couldn't even enjoy the scan because I was trying so hard not to pee! I thought I saw a penis and said "oh is that a penis!", thinking "I knew it!" But she said "no, I don't think so, do you guys want me to look?" Then she said "it's probably a girl". I said "how sure is probably????". She said "well we can't say 100%, but I would say 95%". She just didn't sound sure. Oh well, after that and the genetics test, I am sure she is right. Also, I asked for a potty shot and she said "we can't take pictures of genitalia". I was like wtf, whatever, just get this done so I can pee! I will try to upload a pic tonight, although the few I got sucked and are really fuzzy, but right now I need a nap!


----------



## angel2010

Also, for some reason I thought Sweetmomma was having a boy, but I am not sure.


----------



## Middysquidge

Gosh that full bladder experience sounds bloody awful, I can't even cope if I've had a cup of tea! When I was pregnant with Eva we had a private scan to confirm girl then our NHS one the guy was so moody, cos I didn't say at the start I wanted to know the gender, he huffed and puffed and said " you should have told me at the start, right it's probably a girl but dont rush out and buy anything pink!" I thought I dam well will you prick we already know its a girl! 

It sounds pretty definite to me but you'll be paranoid unil she pops out and you can see for yourself I know I was, first thing I said was "is it still a girl!"

Congrats on your little girly angel! X x


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Congratulations on your little girl!! :hugs:

Was she performing for the cameras/hyper like baby Wolz?


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, hmm. It's funny what different places want us to do. That's how my 8 week u/s for the last pg was, except I didn't have to drink it all in 20 minutes. My 12 week this time they told me I didn't need a full bladder (I made sure to have water in there anyway), and for this last one she said just to drink on the way to the office so it was partially full.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: still a girl! Hooray! Can't believe she was so hesitant to say that you are for sure having a girl. I'd say its safe to say you can go out and load up on girly stuff.

Afm: just got in from an impromptu dinner out with dh and an od work buddy of his. It was nice being with grown-ups. Of course now that we are home Charlotte refuses to stay in bed. Ugh.


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> *Angel,*
> 
> Congratulations on your little girl!! :hugs:
> 
> Was she performing for the cameras/hyper like baby Wolz?

She was moving a ton Jeff said, but I couldn't see. He was able to view the bigger computer screen, I only had a tiny screen by my head to see and I couldn't see her move hardly at all. I am so disappointed. We will be having a private scan because I feel so cheated!

Vegas, glad you had a good dinner out. Carter's nap got messed up because of the time of the ultrasound. He was super whiny before and after.


----------



## angel2010

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1847771-angels-hospital-vbac-mission-2-a-6.html


Here is a link to my journal page and you guys can see some pics of some clothes we got tonight.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

Just wanted to say I am praying for you and I know today's scan will be PERFECT :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I am praying as well. I know Baby G will be perfect!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, sounds like your scan experience pretty much sucked! I would definitely go for the private scan. And those clothes are adorable!

Vegas, yay for your scan today!!! It's going to be perfect, I know it :)

AFM, Blake's decided his latest favorite girl name is Cadence. Monday it was Brooke. Something tells me we'll go through 100 before we pick one! 

Bump update
https://i.imgur.com/1D6meuk.jpg
4 weeks - 17 weeks


----------



## angel2010

What a beautiful bump!! And dress!!! We are sticking with Kinsley Monroe for now, but I am now feeling unsure....


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Glad you guys had a nice dinner! Sometimes the unplanned ones work out the best.

*Stef,*

What a cute bump! And a cute smocked top! Have you bought the clothes from the craigslist find?

I like both Cadence and Brooke!

*Angel,*

It does sound like you were cheated! Jeff got to see all the good stuff . Well, at least you are having a private scan. Im sure they will be more accommodating for you. 

Those baby clothes are so CUTE!

Why are you now unsure of Kinsley Monroe?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: cute bump!

Angel: I'll check out your photos when I get a free second.

Afm: scan went great. NT looked good, but I went ahead and let them do the blood test too (this one does not tell you the gender). Baby was moving about quite a bit. HB was 153. The tech kept trying to get baby to move and was jiggling my belly and it just looked awful on screen. I told her she was going to give my baby shaken-baby syndrome. I go back at the end of July (I'll be 21 weeks) for my anatomy scan. Also, the doctor is now super confident that this is not a repeat partial-molar. Hooray!


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

YAYYY YAYYY YAYYY YAYYY! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations. I bet you feel that you can feel a little easier now 

The power of prayer :hugs:

I lol'd at 'shaken baby'. hee hee more like 'shake n bake' lol!


----------



## Meli_H

Oh, and thanks for having an early appt. I can't take the suspense and hate the waiting when y'all have afternoon appts (Stef & Angel) lol!! :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I was in at 8:00, so the first appointment. The July 30th appointment is also scheduled for 8:00am. I don't like waiting either.

Btw, the tech said a full bladder is no longer necessary if you have updated equipment. Keep in mind this is the high-risk clinic at largest hospital for women and babies in the area, so their stuff better be good (also my last visit they billed my insurance $400 for the ultrasound and $350 for the consultation, so with those rates they should be able to tell me what this kid will look like in five years).


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

for those rates, they should provide at home assistance for at least 7 days after birth lol!


----------



## angel2010

That is great news Vegas!! We all knew this was your rainbow! That heart rate sounds like a girl.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, as for the name. I am not sure what it is. It being a girl has really thrown me off. I REALLY did not think I would have any girls. When we were at the store last night looking at clothes, I told Jeff that I felt sick putting the clothes in the basket and that it didn't feel right. I am not sure if that was because of the miscarriage or just because she is a girl. I don't know what is wrong with me????


----------



## Middysquidge

Yaaaay for a good scan Vegas, I'm so pleased that it looks like its not a molar this time, do you feel slightly more relaxed? 

Aww angel, I think you're just feeling slightly overwhelmed about it being a girl, you'll get used to it in time! When are you going to go for your private scan? X x


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I agree with Jasmine, girls are great, but after raising a boy it will be a slight adjustment. Regardless you will love her so much.

Jasmine: yeah, I feel loads better. I just needed to make it past the point I didn't make it last time. 

So the maternity clothes I ordered arrived yesterday. Just a couple of dresses and a pair of shorts. Why can't more stores carry maternity wear as opposed to having to order it all? It's pretty annoying.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: good luck at your scan today. I'm sure you'll be amazed by the difference just one week can make.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, thanks! The dress is a Goodwill find. Love that place! I agree with Jasmine, I think you're just feeling overwhelmed since you thought you wouldn't ever have a girl. I'm sure it will pass quickly! 

Meli, I didn't end up getting the clothes, just didn't have the cash for them right now. I'm down to two pairs of pants that fit (3 if you count the ones I ripped :wacko:) so I have to figure out something soon! Yayyyyy for the scan today. So excited!

Vegas, Yayyyy!!! So happy the scan went well. I knew it would! I agree about the maternity clothes. I HATE spending full price on clothes ANY time, so I refuse to pay full price for maternity clothes, and finding them on sale for a decent price seems almost impossible. Which is why I'm running out of pants and will be out of pants completely very soon. Lol. 

AFM, I've been informed of something. We were talking about how far apart in age we would like this one and our future LO(s) to be and he said, "You know I'm going to keep inseminating you until we have a boy." :dohh: I just hope it doesn't turn into a situation like his mom had... this is why she has 6 boys. :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: it's your body so I say you get to set the limits. Heck, I even had a dream last night where I was prescribed birth control. I told the doctor thanks and let him know I thought it would be best to wait until this one was out before I started using it (it was one if those Nuva rings, which is odd because in real life I've only used the pill). I've been buying my stuff from Old Navy when they run promo codes and then I'm also given super bucks to use for purchases later. Every bit helps. I just hate spending money on temporary clothes. All my stuff from Charlotte is for fall and winter, which we don't get much of here.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, oh I know. I just think I would want to keep going until we had a boy, too. My brother is my best friend, I would love for this LO to be able to have a relationship like that with a brother.

Hmm. That dream is odd, lol. 

I'll have to check out Old Navy, thanks for the tip! I hate the idea of it, too, which is why I absolutely refuse to pay full price (besides my aversion to EVER paying full price. I don't know anyone who has recently had a baby who is about my size. SIL probably has some still, but she's much shorter than me, so any pants wouldn't work out in my favor.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I remember you were really excited about girls in the beginning and you posted a cute pic of a girl romper from pinterest. I think perhaps you psyched yourself out to not be disappointed, just in case it was a boy? Give it some time and before you know it, you will be so excited for your new best friend to arrive! (your best friend, but with the boundaries between a parent and a child) lol!

*Vegas,*

Thanks vegas. I am going to ask my new dr. if he has access to my records from my first (and only) prenatal appt with his associate. At my first appt, after we saw and heard the hb, I breathed a sigh of relief and said So all is good? No ectopic or anything? (idk why I asked about ectopic? Weirdo?!) she responded All good. BUT I would still wait til your past 1st trimester to make the announcement I responded Of course. Thats what we had decided.

After my mc, I remembered her words. I wonder if there was a low hb, which caused her misgivings? Or was she just being really cautious because of my advanced maternal age?? This has haunted me and I hope my new dr. can answer that question. I think it will put my mind at ease if he can confirm that there WAS a low hb during my last pg.

*AFM,*

Ok, have to get ready and freshen up for my appt. My mom will be picking me up from work soon. I will respond to Stef when I get back to my office!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hmm, odd comment for the doctor to make, but I wouldn't put too much stock in it. I was reading a post in first tri yesterday where a girl was all worried because during her first ultrasound she was asked to hold her breath so the tech could hear the hb, but during the second scan (different tech) she wasn't asked to do this. This was in Cabada where she said you are not allowed to question the techs as the doctor will call with results. As we know holding your breath isn't a normal request, but for her it was. In short, maybe your old doc tells everyone to wait until first tri is over before sharing the news. Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## vegasbaby

^^ *Canada* my apologies to Jenk as she is Canadian, I believe.


----------



## Middysquidge

Good luck for your scan Melissa, thinking of you! Also, my bear is nearly done so ill be back to properly updating soon and be able to show you a picture, I'm quite happy but for some reason it's come out a bit on the skinny side! Annoying! X


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Do you have any of those belly bands that you can wear over your bottoms? You probably just need a couple of colors. I bought a set from Target online-it had 3 colors, black, white, and jeans and it was $19.

https://www.target.com/p/belly-belt-combo-kit-denim-white-black/-/A-11189501#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink

Good for you to go to Goodwill. I swear I dont have any patience to go there. However, now that I think about it, I love love Ross and you need patience to shop there also.I think Ross has a maternity section also. Will check it out in a couple of weeks.

Your mil has 6 boys? OUCH lol!! LUCKY baby wolz. Im sure she will be spoiled rotten by all :hugs:

*Afm,*

Appt went well. My jellybean is measuring right on target @8 weeks, hb of 150. Dr said he has no problem seeing me on a weekly basis!!! I LURV HIM lol :haha:

I asked my dr the question about the heartbeat from my angel. He was rather rushed and apologized, he said he had a woman fully dilated in the hospital across the street but wanted to accommodate my appt. He didnt look at my records from my angel, but he did say she probably said it to be prudent, and it doesnt necessarily mean she saw anything wrong. Not quite the answer I wanted to hear, but oh well. I can only take things one day at a time.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I do have a belly band, wear it almost daily! Have to now, since one of the two pairs of pants I have to leave unbuttoned! I could probably get away with doing that with some of my smaller pants, but I'm not sure because they were pretty as of the last time I tried a few weeks ago.

I've heard so many good things about Ross but never been to one! Never even considered looking up where one is. There's one opening up close to work, but no one knows when. I just looked on their site and there's one not too far from where I live now. Yay! Guess I'll have to check them out.

And yes, she will be spoiled rotten! There's all the toys and stuff from the 6 boys, plus everything from the 2 current granddaughters, who are 4 (5 in late July) and 1 (as of late February). Blake's mom's house is a kid's absolute dream. Plus she spoils the crap out of the kids.

Sooooo glad the appt went well, and that's great he's willing to see you every week! I can barely get in with the midwife monthly because they are so busy. They really need to open up more hours! I agree with your dr. and Jasmine, it was probably just something she says.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hooray for a great scan!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Weird dream you had!

Yup, my dr basically stated the same thing you saidyou were right!

*Jasmine,*

Cant wait to see a pic of your bear!!

*Stef,*

omg omg you will LOVE Ross. They always get new shipments in, so if you find something you like, you have to buy it because it wont be there when you go back! Let me know what you think once youve checked it out. Each store is different so if you dont like the one by your house, still give the new one a chance (once it opens up).

*Jen,*

Where are you??????? I hope youre doing well.

*afm,*

My stepdaughter is coming over tonight to surprise dh and spend the weekend with us. Yupthe FULL weekend. yay??

Guess what that means? Coming home after work and frantically cleaning the guest bathroom, vacuuming the house, and dusting the guest bedroom. JOY!
I made plans to spend time with my family tomorrow to celebrate fathers day. I have to go for my weekly progesterone blood draw, and then will go to my moms house, where well meet up with my mom, dad, brother, niece and nephews to take my dad out to lunch.

It will be nice for dh to spend some alone time with both kids! Im sure hell take them out for lunch, then they'll probably go to the movies. When I come home hell grill some steaks for dinner and Ill cook some rice pilaf and toss a salad.

My mom said she is cleaning out her closet and will give me stuff that could double as maternity. She brought me 2 dresses today. They are so cute!

Heres a pic of one. Its a cute shift dress with a black sheer chiffon overlay. Oh, and its longer than it looks. Couple inches past the knee. Disregard the background-I refuse to take credit for my office decorative scheme.

Oh, and my younger cousin is in the running to do the living donor transplant for my uncle. She is in the last stages of the evaluative process :happydance: Hope we get the great news that shes been accepted very soon! We are still FX.
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, I am so glad the app went well!

Jen, make sure you update us on your progesterone results. FX!!!


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

So this morning I tried to reply. I have the day off but had a work related meeting at 11am. Before my meeting I was determined that I was going to sit down and reply. I always use Word to type my responses in (since I have had too many times when I lost my long reply) but today I didn't have much time so I didn't use word. I was just typing my last sentence and hit the wrong combination of keys and it flipped the page and I lost the whole thing. Grrrr!!! I was so mad. I didn't have time to redo it :(

So I will try to recreate it now. 

This week has been insanely busy. Work has been busy and I've had things happening most evenings. I am so glad its the weekend!!

So excited about all of the scans this week. Girls for Stef and Angel!!! I have always pictured myself having girls. Just think of all the cute little dresses you can get. So exciting!!! I am also so excited that Meli's and Vegas's scans were good too. Vegas the fact that your doctor said that he was super confident that this was not another partial molar is fantastic. What a reassurance!! Meli the fact that the baby is measuring right on schedule and the heartbeat is good is also super reassuring. I am so glad your doctor is on board for weekly scans. Jasmine you must be due for a scan soon!! 

I will do my individual replies in a bit. I am excited to give you my update. So in the past the highest progesterone level I have ever had was 1.8. This was typically at 7dpo. The test I had Wednesday was 7 days post trigger shot (so it was likely 5-6 dpo). I found out the results and my level was 101!!!! Which is actually high. So I am feeling pretty good that the progesterone supplements have been helping. That number means I definitely ovulated and it was a strong ovulation. Because it is so high it could also mean that I ovulated more than one egg. I did have two that were the right size when I got my trigger so it is possible. That would give me double the chance of catching the egg this month. I am feeling pretty positive. Even if I don't catch the egg this month, the fact that my levels are going up makes me feel more encouraged about my chances for the future. I also did a pregnancy test this morning to see if the trigger shot had left my system yet and it was negative. That means if I get a positive in the next week or two that it will be a real bfp and not just a remnant from the trigger shot. The nurse told me to wait two weeks to test. I don't think I will be able to wait that long. I will try to hold out until next Friday (which would be about 14dpo). 

I have to go and clean the bathroom and start supper (what fun). I will check in a little later and reply individually. Oh...and I just wanted to say Thanks Angel. I noticed you changed your siggy. I appreciate the FX'ed.....mine are crossed too!! :) I am anxious to join you all!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*AWESOME NUMBERS!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I really think this is your month!! I can't wait for next Friday 14dpo! Or maybe earlier? lol

I didnt notice Angel had changed her signature. 

*Angel, *

I hope you dont mind if I copy you? :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Meli_H said:


> *Jen,*AWESOME NUMBERS!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I really think this is your month!! I can't wait for next Friday 14dpo! Or maybe earlier? lol
> 
> I didnt notice Angel had changed her signature.
> 
> *Angel, *
> 
> I hope you dont mind if I copy you? :haha:

I am going to copy you back and color it diff.


----------



## angel2010

Jenk, that number is great!!! FX this is your month!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: wow, that is an impressive increase! Can't wait to see if it results in your bfp. Regardless, it appears everything is headed in the right direction.

I need to change my signature too as I don't even have Meli's bfp!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Jen, amazing news on your numbers I have everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## jenkb123

Well its Sunday night and the weekend just flew right by. We hung out with our niece on Saturday. She is 12. I brought her with me to my Zumba class. I think she had fun. We took her for lunch and watched some horse jumping and racing on tv (she loves horses). We dropped her off at a birthday party and then went and picked up my nephews (the older three, the youngest was with his other grandma) and took them to see Man of Steel in 3-D. They loved it. It was a fun day. Today we had Corrie's sister, brother-in-law and our niece and two nephews as well as Corrie's dad for supper (his mom was out of town). We had pulled pork taco's with coleslaw and peach crisp. It was a busy but fun weekend. I hope the rest of you had a good weekend and a good fathers day!! 

Thanks for all the positive thoughts and prayers girls. Your support means a lot to me. It makes me feel good to know you are all rooting for me!! 

Angel  You asked me a question about progesterone a little while back. I actually don't know what my progesterone level was the month I got pregnant. We hadn't tested it because we confirmed ovulation with a tracking scan. I wish I had tested it. I am very curious what it would have been. They say progesterone is pro-gestation. It promotes implantation and sticking. A good level is supposed to make a more friendly environment for everything pregnancy related. Higher levels also help with lengthening the luteal phase which is also helpful. 

I's still so excited that you are having a girl. Carter will love having a little sister to protect (or torment....probably both)!! I'm sorry you weren't able to enjoy your scan due to the overly full bladder. It is really not fair when they make you fill your bladder and then sit and wait while they run late. I agree that you need a private scan to make up for your negative experience this time!! The clothes you got are so cute. I just love little girl clothes!! Love the shirt in your new bump pic from your journal. You look great!! 

Stef  I think that is so cute that Blake came home with girl clothes and the sizes weren't quite right. I love how excited he is, and really, it is the thought that counts right!! I also think that she will be a daddy's girl and he will buy her everything she wants. I also love your scan pictures!! Your bump is getting bigger. I can't believe you are already 17 weeks. Almost halfway!! Wow....6 boys, Blake must have had a crazy house growing up. I know how crazy my sister's house is and they only have 4 boys. I hope you have a boy next!! How many kids do you want?? 

Vegas  That comment about the matchbox cars in the pink treasure box is so cute!! I can picture it. I don't think I will find out what I am having either when I am pregnant. I've always thought a surprise at the end of labour would be a good thing. After hearing all of the gender scan results here though it does make me reconsider a little. Your comment about the shaken baby syndrome made me lol too!! Doesn't sound too comfortable. Good thing your bladder wasn't as full as Angel's or you would have had a problem!! I'm so happy that everything looked good!! Oh, and yes, I am Cabadian (I lol'ed at that too!!) 

Phantom  It was nice of you to drop in and say hello. I also remember you. I am so glad to hear things are going well for you. Being pregnant with twins must be crazy!! I can only imagine how excited the family you are having them for is!! You are doing an amazing thing. 

Jasmine  I think you need to tell us the story about the convert. I can't wait to see a picture of your bear. Did you manage to fatten him up a bit?? 

Meli  What is a nu-wave oven?? I hope you were able to catch up on some sleep this weekend!! Thanks for the bright pink fx in your siggy!! I am also excited that you were measuring right on track at your scan. It is so great that your doctor will let you come in for weekly scans!! I agree with Vegas that different doctors have different habits and techniques. Its so hard to know what they mean when they say and do things. Its especially hard when you are looking for indications that something might be wrong (or looking for signs that something was wrong in a prior situation). At least this time everything is looking perfect. You can just enjoy your weekly scans and let them reassure you that things are going well!! How was your weekend with your stepdaughter?? Was your husband surprised?? How was your progesterone draw?? Hope the suppositories are doing their job and your levels are good!! That is great news about your cousin being a match for donation for your uncle. Does she know about the possible fertility implications?? Wow...what a lot of questions!! Cute dress!! Looks perfect for summer. 

AFM  I have been feeling lots of progesterone related symptoms. I have been getting really bad motion sickness in the car and have been feeling nauseous in the evenings. I have had lots of weird cramps/pains in my stomach especially today and have had sore boobs (and lots of tingling weird feelings in them). I know it is too early for them to be pregnancy symptoms. But I am grateful that thanks to the high progesterone I have a good chance this month. I am hoping that it turns into my bfp. I am not sure if I will wait until Friday to test. Since I am off Friday I thought it would be a good day but it is awfully far away (and I have a big stash of internet cheapies that are calling my name). Someone better talk me out of testing early!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I definitely want to check out Ross! Glad you mentioned getting something if I want it because it won't be there later... I always have a problem shopping where I think, "Do I REALLY need this?" and put things back and then pick them back up a few dozen times before I decide, lol. 

How was your weekend with your stepdaughter? And how was your progesterone level?

Jen, yay for high progesterone levels! My level was 40 at about 4 1/2 weeks pregnant, when there was twins, so 101 is awesome! Yeah Blake did grow up in a crazy house, but his youngest brother was born shortly before he moved out (youngest are almost 10 and 12). How many do I want? Not 6! Lol. I'd say 2-3, MAYBE 4 if we end up 3 girls and I still want a boy. And LOL you KNOW we aren't the group to talk you out of testing early!!! :haha: We're POAS addicts!

Angel & Meli, I'm copying you both on the sig! 

Vegas and Jasmine - how are you both? Vegas, are you feeling any better?


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: sounds like you had a busy, but fun weekend. I've always gotten my BFP's quite early so I'm not the right person to discourage you. That being said, Internet cheapies can be unpredictable. I got my first positive on one at 9dpo, but it was really faint. 

Stef: I was reading my alumni newsletter the other day and there was a blurb in there welcoming a new new baby and how he was joining his siblings and it went on to name six boys all 10 and under! You just know she keeps trying for that elusive girl.

I told the rest of the people at work. The men said they noticed something had gotten bigger and it wasn't my stomach. Men! Ben and I are thinking about going home (Memphis) in August and if so that is when our families will find out. If we don't go then I'll wait until the pregnancy is viable ( week 24 or thereabouts). Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Father's Day was pretty low key in our house as Ben had been out of town and didn't get back until Sunday afternoon. We did have a cake and cards so that was nice. Today I'm tired, but my nausea is pretty much gone. In it's place is now an insatiable appetite. Uh oh!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

Sounds like you had an awesome (and busy!) weekend. Pulled pork tacos? Peach crisp?? Sounds d-i-v-i-n-e :thumbup:

The nuwave oven is a circular countertop oven that uses convection, conduction and infrared to cook your food. I saw it on an infomercial but bought it from home depot online (I don&#8217;t trust ordering directly from manufacturers for those &#8216;seen on tv&#8217; items. I&#8217;ve been burned before and don&#8217;t trust ANY of them anymore! I will only buy &#8216;as seen on tv items from real brick and mortar stores). The nu wave oven cooks your food quicker, even frozen food so it comes in handy if you forget to defrost your meats. It keeps the food moist and tender. You can also cook veggies in it, and can bake stuff in it too. It&#8217;s neat because it doesn&#8217;t heat up the house, like it would if you turned on the regular stove/oven. It works WAY better than a microwave, because it doesn&#8217;t dry out your food when you heat it up. I rarely use our microwave anymore.

Yes, I was able to get some more rest this weekend. I wasn&#8217;t able to sleep in, but was able to take mid-day naps. I seem to need those. 

My progesterone came in at 22. Dr was happy with those results so he kept me on the same dosage of 200mg/day. I would have thought that my number would have been way higher due to the fact that I am on the suppositories, but he said the number is good, so I&#8217;m not concerned.

Yes, I did share the fertility concerns with my cousin. In her case, she is good. She&#8217;s 34 years old and has an 8 year old, 6 year old and a 4 year old (2girls and 1 boy). I think (hope!) she is done (those kids are a HANDFUL)! I don&#8217;t want to talk smack, BUT her and her husband are of the parenting philosophy of, well, they have none! Their kids run wild. Anywho! 

Your symptoms sound SO PROMISING :dance::dance: I remember feeling a &#8216;pinprick&#8217; type of feeling around my belly button during the middle of my tww, and towards the end, I was getting the tingling type of feeling in my underarms. 

I will not try to talk you out of testing early, as a matter of fact, I would say start testing at 12dpo! BUT I will warn you against the IC&#8217;s HPT&#8217;s. I know others have had better experience with them (vegas) but I HATE them. They gave me a bfn on 12dpo (which could be normal, depending on when I implanted, right?) BUT on 16dpo, they gave me a squinter--where I had to have dh look at it. Right away I took a FRER and a digital and they came up so dark & positive within SECONDS. I used the IC&#8217;s again for the next couple of days, because I was curious when they would start turning positive, but they were still so faint and barely had any color on them. So I hate them :growlmad: Having said that, the IC&#8217;s opk&#8217;s work fine for me, it&#8217;s just the HPT&#8217;s that I hate lol.

*Stef,*
 
The habit of &#8216;do I really need this&#8217; IS a practical one to have, but not at Ross lol!

*Vegas,*

Lol at the men saying they noticed something(s) had gotten bigger! 

Ugh I know what you mean about having an insatiable appetite. A couple of weeks ago, I used to full so quickly. NOW, it seems like the opposite. I&#8217;m trying not to freak out and hope it changes back to getting full quickly!

*Jasmine,*

I agree with Jen. I think we need to hear the story of &#8220;the convert&#8221; AND need to know what&#8217;s going on with possibly moving house??

*Angel,*

How are you?


*Afm, *

My weekend was great. DH wasn&#8217;t surprised when she showed up on Friday night (because I spilled the beans 2 days before) but he acted appropriately to make it believable, that he was surprised lol!

As planned, I went to my mom&#8217;s house to bbq and celebrate Father&#8217;s Day with my family. My nephews and niece went swimming, the adults just watched them.

I got my progesterone draw earlier that day, and this one HURT :growlmad: Isn&#8217;t it amazing how each technician is different? I wonder if he was too busy talking to me to pay attention. That&#8217;s the last time I let him do the draw.

I got back home around 430pm, just in time to cook the rice pilaf and veggies for the bbq (cuz you know they were all STARVING and helpless without me :growlmad:

They had gone out to breakfast, then the movies. After dinner, DH took them to Coldstone&#8217;s Creamery. I passed that up, if you can believe that! Sunday, we bbq&#8217;d again but didn&#8217;t go anywhere, just chilled out watching Netflix.

My stepdaughter didn&#8217;t offer to do dishes OR pick up, OR help me with cooking-not ONCE. I wouldn&#8217;t have let her, *but* it would have been nice if she&#8217;d have offered. I don&#8217;t blame her for that-I blame it on her mother. That&#8217;s something a mom teaches her children &#8220;When you go over other people&#8217;s houses, you don&#8217;t just clean up after yourself, you help clean up. I know you are their guest, but you must be helpful and not a burden to them&#8221;. I was hoping she would get the hint because I would call DS over to help me here and there because I was multi-tasking (he would finish sautéing the rice while I was peeling/cutting the veggies, etc). I mean, it didn&#8217;t take much and I didn&#8217;t need much help, but whatever I did need, DS helped me with. She was just on the sofa, watching tv and/or using her phone. Oh well.

Even DH noticed and commented to me on it later that night. I told him to just leave it alone, she is way past that age to be told and I think she would totally take it wrong coming from either him or myself. I just don&#8217;t want to antagonize her or make her uncomfortable so I just dropped it. It&#8217;s not that important to me. Hopefully she will learn this on her own eventually.

I feel like I catered to her all weekend but I don&#8217;t mind, I love that she wants to spend time with her dad now that she is older, when she was younger she couldn&#8217;t be bothered. She left this morning. Yup, it was a long weekend!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, SIX under 10? Crazy lady! Noooo thank you!

Meli, glad your progesterone is good and you had a good weekend! Stepdaughter sounds spoiled!

AFM, just realized yesterday was the EDD for my last angel. I did realize it yesterday, but it bothered me a lot less than I expected.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Yah, I guess she is kind of spoiled. She drives a nicer car than I do (a BMW!) AND she has a nicer handbag than I do (a Louis Vuitton!) 

I do have to give her credit for being a smart cookie and taking summer classes to finish her bachelor's earlier. She's pre-med at UC Irvine and she works part time at a dr's office (8-10 hours a week). For that I *DO *give her credit for!

I'm glad to hear that your angel's due date passed without making you too sad :hugs: I don't remember who put it this way (maybe vegas or Jen?): being pregnant again doesn't make what happened go away, but it does give you something positive to focus on.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am very sorry I didn't post my candle pic for your angel.
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3868_zpsacb621c0.jpg
Certainly not forgotten.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, What is wrong with men!! I am also super hungry all the time and make myself miserable eating too much and being so full I can barely breath!

Melissa, your step daughter does sound pretty spoiled. Helping with and after dinner is big in our family. My brother once brought home a girlfriend that didn't offer any help. We disliked her from the start. The next one though jumped in, we said she was a "keeper'!

Jenk, I like the sound of those symptoms! I also tested very early at 10dpo, so no discouragement here! You have tested to get a negative, right? I think you are right about Carter both tormenting and protecting his little sister!

Stef, how was Blake on father's day?

Jasmine, can't wait to see the bear, did you ever dye your hair red?

AFM, not much going on waiting until Friday morning to leave for Gulf Shores and the BEACH! I need to start making lists and stuff, but I just haven't felt like it this time.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: seeing as she's you SD, I'd just say "get in here and help!". I'm pretty direct like that. Still it sounds like a pleasant weekend. 

Angel: the funny thing is that for the last few weeks I could eat the smallest amounts and be totally full. Now I'm a bottomless pit. Today I had a smoothie for breakfast a salad for lunch and a couple of healthy snacks as my diet all weekend was pure (yummy) junk. While I might be hungry the least I can do is eat a few nourishing things. Carter is going to have the best time at the beach. Are you driving down? We used to drive from Memphis and it was the longest drive ever. I sure hope you have a portable DVD player. Kids have it so good these days.

Stef: so sorry we missed your date yesterday, but I'm glad you could celebrate Father's Day knowing you will soon have your rainbow.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I agree. In my family we also notice if the person sits on their a**or if they at least offer to help out. Youd be surprised how many dont even offer!

Youre so good! I completely forgot about Jasmine dying her hair red. She was supposed to post a pic, wasnt she? HEY, we got ripped off! LOL

Thats right..youre going to the beach soon :happydance:!! Have you bought bunch of beach toys for Carter? I saw lots of cute beach toys at Dollar Tree.

We are going on our annual family trip to Laughlin this weekend. Theres about 30 of us that go. We are leaving Friday morning and coming back on Monday. It will be tough keeping my pregnancy a secret from my cousins. Once they notice Im not drinking, Im sure they will figure it out. They wont buy the I cant drink because I am taking antibiotics ruse. Thats never stopped me before lol!

*vegas,*

I know what you mean, but I am a chicken for confrontation. I wish I could have spoken up!


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Forgot to mention that I think it would be *so cute *if you popped out all pregnant when you went home to memphis! I can just imagine your families' faces!! Hopefully Ben can record it!


----------



## vegasbaby

Ok, this is more of a future concern, but I'm bringing it up now. So the HR lady, the other pregnant lady and I were talking about breast feeding and the pregnant gal mentioned that we should qualify for free breast pumps. I said great, but where can I pump as I have a cube, not an office. The other preggo lady has her own office. Anyway the HR girl said I could do it in the bathroom. The other lady said no, I could borrow her office, but I know that'll never work. So I looked it up when I got home and the federal law says they have to provide me a private spot other than a bathroom. This law only applies to companies over 50 people, but I work for the county and they're huge. Just passing this info on and wondering what everyone else plans on doing.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I guess she does deserve credit for all that, but it's still no excuse for being rude! 

Angel, he handled Father's Day really well. He didn't seem upset at all, not like last year - we spent it on the couch and he lost himself in his video games all day. This time he was all "It's Father's Day, it's Father's Day" every time he wanted to do something. Lol. :dohh:

I'm so jealous! Take me to the beach with you!!!

Vegas, I'm hoping not to be in this office anymore once the baby comes (obviously, been job hunting!), but I don't think that would apply to me anyway. I'm almost positive there's less than 50 people that work for the company. Probably even less than 30. 

AFM, so Blake mentioned a name on Sunday that I just fell in love with. I gave it a day and told him yesterday that I just love it, when he first said it something clicked. So we started thinking, well what would we use for a middle name? We went through a bunch last night and when he said one, his face just lit up and we had our name - Sienna Marie.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: you've got a name! I love it!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

You make a good point. I havent even thought that far ahead yet. I would hope California has the same type of law. I must look into it.

How long did you bf Charlotte for?

*Stef,*

Love the name! Its beautiful!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: just for three months and most of that was combo feeding. I only had a manual pump last time, but I believe if I have a double electric pump then I'll be able to continue for longer.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Nice!

I'm lucky. About 3 years ago, my cousin gave me her electric pump (she said she hadn't given up hope on me wanting to ttc). She said they paid over $500 for it, so it sounds like it should be pretty convenient to use. Who knows--I've never even opened it lol


----------



## StefNJunk

Thanks ladies! Blake's already performed how well the name works for talking sweet to her and for being stern with her :haha:


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Omgoodness!!! :) It has been forever since I have been on this site. Just a lot going on in personal life... 
Meli!!!! Congrats!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! I have been wondering if you would have a bfp!!! I will be reading a lot in the next couple days to figure out what I have missed or if someone is willing to recap for me! lol!
AFM- I am now 7 months... Lucas is fully active in there... heart burn is in full force and Tums are my best friend right now. My 5 yr old daughter broke her arm, will finally get her cast off July 2nd... She fell off her sisters shoulders and landed on the floor... despite the rule we do not lift eachother up! I am officially a mom of a 2nd grader and kindergartener... work is in full swing with school being out now... feeling pretty good except the heart burn and the fatique has set back in. Miss you ladies! Feeling so bad it has taken me so long to get back on here! We are all settled in at the new place... having a Norwex party on sunday :)


----------



## angel2010

Welcome back Sweetmomma!!! Well as you can see by our sigs, Meli, Jasmine, Stef, Vegas and I all have our rainbows growing. Jenk is currently waiting to test and we haven't heard from jennc. I am glad little Lucas is doing well, but sorry about the heartburn. I had it awful with Carter and can feel it getting worse with this one. Also, Stef and I are both having girls. I am sorry about your daughter. Having a cast stinks, especially during the summer!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Oh I see something being written about breast pumps... check with all your insurances... I got the Medela Freestyle for free because my insurance paid for it!!!!! I can give you all the name and number to the place that I went through to get mine... they are willing to ship it anywhere (US only I think but you can always ask...) PMSI is the name of the company... web address is www.PacificMsi.com Phone numbers are (425)462-0577 or you can call them toll free at (800)578-2260 and they can tell you if they work with your insurance! :)


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Wow! That is amazing!!!! Congrats to everyone! Babydust to you Jenk! I am praying for a BFP for you right now!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Here is a pic of Lucas and I at 26 weeks 6 days :) and my girls... Abby was still in a splint at that time... she is in a hard cast now pink of course lol
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3









mail.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, yes we are driving and yes it will suck!!! We do have a dvd player thankfully and I got one of those neck things so hopefully he will sleep there better. We are driving all the way through on the way there, but probably stopping to stay in Memphis on the way back.
As for pumping, luckily I get to stay home. I am hoping to feed strictly from the breast for the first 4-6 weeks, but still pump to get a stock up. I am really hoping it works this time!

Melissa, Carter got some beach toys for his bday so we don't have to worry about them luckily. I know he is going to have a blast. We haven't told him we are going, but he has asked several times in the past couple of months to go to the beach.
I want to join your family! You take all these awesome family vacations! Just tell them you have an a headache or something? Or maybe that is messes with your thyroid meds or progesterone?

Stef, I wish I could take you all to the beach with us, and split the cost!!! I am glad Father's Day was okay for Blake and happy to hear you have chosen a name.

Sweetmomma, thanks for the heads up on the insurance deal. I have heard of insurance paying for them before, but I always forget!

Jen, how are things? Anymore symptoms?

Jasmine, get your arse on here and give us a real update on you!

AFM, no changes since my last update. Jeff left for Chicago tonight and won't be back until Thursday night. Feeling stressed about packing all by myself.


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: welcome back! You look great. Glad your DD is getting her cast off soon, that'll make summer a lot more fun. My insurance also covers a Madela double electric pump, but you can't order it until a few weeks before your due date. Not sure how that will work for me as I'll have a c-section around week 38/39. Ask your doctor about Pepcid Complete chewables for your reflux. My doctor recommended them with Charlotte and they worked miracles whereas Tums did nothing for my severe heartburn. And don't forget, heartburn = hair, so your baby will likely have a head full.

Meli: I agree with Angel, either tell them the alcohol interacts poorly with your new meds or just order a drink and don't drink it. No one will notice. Have fun!

Angel: good luck with the drive. As you may recall we did the 12 hour drive from here to Memphis over Christmas and I just made sure to have an assortment of car activities and snacks available. I also bought a cheap lap desk so she could color. We never stopped for more than ten minutes every three hours and we made it all the way without a meltdown. The way home was a different story......

Afm: I just got a call from my doctor's office saying that the results of my first trimester screening came back normal. I guess this means we can rule out Down's and other basic genetic issues. Every day this is feeling more real and I'm so happy. On the other hand my pants are getting a little snug. Not sure if I'm ready for maternity wear just yet as I have such a limited supply of summer maternity clothes.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

I know that I no longer call you Jenkb, BUT Ive been chanting the following since this morning: *Jenkb! BFP! *I like how it rhymes :wacko:

*Sweetmomma,*

So glad to hear you are doing well, although it sounds like you have been somewhat stressed out, what with your daughters arm, and your personal life. I hope the craziness stops soon :hugs:

Your bump is so cute! Looks like you have a long torso so youre not huge yet? Jealous! I know I am going to look like a total butterball.

Vegas is right--per her recommendation, I bought some Pepcid chewables. I got mine from Sams Club. They are kind of pricey but they work so well that they are worth it! $24 for a bottle of 30.

*Angel,*

Yay to Carter being stocked up with beach supplies :happydance:

Yall are welcome to join my family. We have lots of friends who love to join us on our vacays. They always comment on how united we are--regardless of family drama. I totally recognize that we are blessed. We have lots of adopted family lol!

Yah, I think I will use the thyroid meds excuse. There are 2 cousins that I wont be able to lie to if they flat out ask me (or even look at me funny). I will have to swear them to secrecy (which wont last very long, because they will tell their mom (my aunts) and so on and so onwho knows, my mom has probably already told at least one of her sisters, who has probably told her daughter..you know how it goes! Its funny because thats how we are, if we share something with each other, we always share it with our moms (unless, of course, its really scandalous or makes the person look bad!). But if its something like a bfp, we will share it with our moms (even though we were sworn to secrecy lol!)

I second you with telling Jasmine to get her arse on here and SHARE lol :haha:

Try not to feel stressed about the packing for your trip :hugs: I mean, you almost single-handedly packed your house up when you moved, right? This will be a piece of cake compared to that!

*Vegas,*

YAY TO NORMAL SCREENING RESULTS :headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Now you can definitely breathe a little easierroll on, next milestone!

Stef had a good idea about buying maternity clothes from Craigslist. Ive been browsing to see whats out there and Ive seen some cute stuff--good stuff, like from Pea in the Pod, etc, for great prices. If you open up the parameters, maybe look at areas that are nearby, you might be surprised!

I wont tell dh if I do buy through craigslist because I dont think he will want me to do that. First off, hell want to go with me because he doesnt trust anyone, secondly he may be skeeved out. The way I see it, Im not going to buy underwear or bras or undergarments or swimsuits or anything like that. Just dresses, tops and bottoms. Thats all!

Ive decided I will wait until 1st tri is over before I start buying real maternity clothes. Ive just started buying stuff like maxi dresses that I can wear starting now and will stretch for pregnancy. I've found a couple of cute ones from Walmart-one was $15, another was $13.

*Afm,*

I have my weekly scan today in a couple of hours (8+5) (instead of Friday) since we are going out of town on Friday, and my dr. doesnt have office hours on Thursdays. Then, next scan will be the following Friday, at 10+0. Wish me luck!

I have been waking up around 330am-4am for the last couple of weeks. Its so annoying :growlmad: Only once has it been because I have to use the bathroom, so I know thats not the reason for waking up. Although I can normally fall back asleep pretty quickly, thats not always the case. Today, I woke up at 230am and it took at least 1 hour to fall back asleep. Then it was time to wake up. Today is going to be a long day.:growlmad:


----------



## StefNJunk

sweetmomma, sorry about your daughter breaking her arm! Kids get over that stuff so quickly, though. Glad she'll be getting the cast off soon! Bump is looking great!

Angel, aww come on, can't pay my way to the beach? :haha: Juuuust kidding :) And I agree with Meli, I wouldn't stress too much about the packing. You seem pretty good at it!

Vegas, sooo glad the screening came back normal! :happydance: Hope you're able to find some good maternity clothes. I've about given up on pants myself.

Meli, Blake was a little weirded out with the Goodwill thing when we first met... until the first time I brought him to one. What can I say, I'm thrifty! Wearing a cute knee length Old Navy skirt that looks brand new today, got it at Goodwill for $1.50! Yay for the scan! Pics this time? I wake up every morning around the same time as you, but it's always to pee!

AFM, another job interview today. I think this is going to be the last one I go to. I looked into the costs of daycare here, and as of right now, it costs more than I make, and that's not counting what I spend on gas. I'm going to increase my search for a work from home position so we don't have to worry about daycare. Kind of freaking out because I don't know what we'll do if I don't find one :wacko:

We announced on FB last night. Not the announcement I wanted, but it works. My idea was either (1) somehow have a sign on my belly saying Eviction Notice 11/21 or something like that, or (2) putting a pink baby footprint on my belly (either on a white shirt or right on my belly but probably a shirt). Since I haven't met with the photographer I found yet, none of that happened and Blake wanted to announce now now now because he's excited. I said he could take a picture for me and we could write her name on my belly with lipstick or something and he said "that's stupid," to which I responded, "you're stupid." :haha: Joking, of course!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

ON skirt for $1.50?? That *rocks!!*

Looking at my scan pics, they are very fuzzy and not clear at all. Perhaps my dr has an older model machine? It doesnt_ look _old, but the scan pics dont look clear so idk.If todays pic is clearer, Ill post it.


*GL on todays interview!! FX FX FX FX!!!*

Just in case you find yourself in the situation you mentioned (no new job and no work from home job): have you thought about staying home with Siena, and watching another child? Maybe start watching another child after a few months--as long as you guys can stretch your budget to accommodate not having your paycheck?

Your ideas of announcements were cute!! Too bad you didnt get a chance to do them, but I understand Blake wanting to announce now now now lol!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm glad the tummy meds are working for you. Yes, you must post photos of baby for us. Of course I'm saying this and I haven't posted my latest scan photo either. My dh would freak about the Craig's list thing. One of my friends just had a baby so I might be able to borrow from her if I ever fess up to being pregnant.

Stef: my goodwill here sucks, but we had one in Vegas that was awesome. You just never know what you'll find. When I'm normal sized I like to shop (and sell) to a consignment store near my house. Actually, now that I think about it, Once Upon a Child, which is a clothing/toy/gear consignment store also sells maternity wear. I think I'll check them out. They are nationwide so you should see if there is one near you.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: can you do work from home? You could advertise on Craigslist. Or if it doesn't matter where the person is located you could set up shop on Etsy. I've seen lots of web designers advertise there (that is what you do, right?).


----------



## Meli_H

Here's today's scan of my baby (8+6). My next appt is in 2 weeks (10+6). He was so cute, we could see him wriggling his legs. 

I have a feeling it's a boy, because I am not craving sweets, and my mom told me she dreamt boy!

*Vegas,*

Tag! Your turn :haha:
 



Attached Files:







June 19 scan.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## angel2010

Aw Melissa how cute! It is so awesome to see them move!

Vegas, I am so happy your tests were normal!

Stef, good luck today!

Jen, we are all praying hard!!


----------



## angel2010

And as for packing, I did pack and unpack over 90% of the house by myself and I ALWAYS pack for our trips by myself. It just sucks. We are taking some food with us so that we don't have to stop and spend so much on food and I don't want to shop until tomorrow. Also I want to do laundry before packing, but I want wait until the last minute to do laundry so I don't leave a bunch of dirty clothes. So I don't want to pack until late tomorrow. And I have to drive Peepers to a town an hour away to stay with my grandma so that will take 3 hours of my evening to drive there, eat with Grandma and drive back. So anyhow, I feel like everything is getting rushed into tomorrow and I know I will still need a nap tomorrow. 48 hours though, and I will be sitting on the beach!!!


----------



## jenkb123

I am watching my nephews tonight and won't have a chance to reply properly. Just thought I'd send a quick reply to say thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!! I did test yesterday and today and bfn :( Its still early so I'm trying not to get discouraged. I was so sure that this was the month. Its probably good for me to see the bfn's so if af arrives I won't be so disappointed. I'll keep you posted. I should have some time tomorrow to reply properly.


----------



## jenkb123

Oh yeah. I wanted to say have a great trip to Angel in case I don't get to reply before you go. I hope you have a fabulous, fun yet relaxing time!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: boo for the bfn, but as you said it is early and if it's not to be this month then at least you are prepared. 

Angel: all the stress of packing and prepping for the trip will totally be worth it once you get to the beach. Hope you have a great vacation.

Afm: my doctor's appointment has been rescheduled for Monday as my doctor is sick. I'm meeting with one of the other docs on Monday, but seeing as he helped deliver Charlotte I'm ok with seeing him. I've been to my doctor's office six times this pregnancy and this will be the fourth doctor I've seen.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, yayyyy for the good scan! 

Vegas, we do have a Once Upon a Child close to us. I didn't know they did maternity, I'll have to check them out. I love working from home, actually. The problem with doing web design, though, is there are SO many people out there doing it, and there are SO many people doing it for pocket change. It doesn't seem to matter to people getting the work that the cheap people do cheap work, they only see $$$. 

Angel, have fun at the beach! Sooooo jealous.

Jen, sorry about the bfn :( Hopefully it IS just because it's too early.

AFM, interview was ehh. I got thrown off because they didn't ask the standard interview questions, but other than that, just have an ehh feeling about it. Blake asked to be switched to salaried at his work (at the pay rate he makes when he works a good amount of overtime), so we would be doing well if they agree to it. And free family health insurance if they do it, so that would be great (otherwise it's $320 a month). 

So here's a question - do you guys notice a really big bump difference between day and night? I took a picture last night before bed and first thing this morning to compare and the difference is crazy to me.

https://i.imgur.com/GMpTLXM.jpg
Morning / Night


----------



## StefNJunk

I'm SO over this job hunting thing. Just got a call and, as expected, didn't get the job. I knew the response would be fast because they scheduled my interview for the last day they were interviewing. I've never had this much trouble getting a job. I'm hoping it's all for a reason.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry about the job. At least they let you know. Yes, my bump is the same. Barely there during the first part of the day and like a balloon in the evenings. I blame food bloat. It was the same with Charlotte too.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Yikes, now that you break it down, I *do* understand your stress. You sound just like me! I am the same as you. I ALWAYS pack for our trips myself (dh packs his own clothes, ds packs his own clothes, but I always have to check ds because hes not known for packing the right stuff). Like, I bought him a couple new shirts for vegas and he only packed one of them. He doesnt understand the concept of T-shirts you use as pj tops and sleep in are NOT appropriate to wear outside as a shirt :growlmad: KWIM?? The minute I back off and stop micromanaging, he does something like this. Im back to micromanaging, meaning, I will have him put aside the clothes he wants to take to Laughlin, BUT I will review and have final say of what clothes he takes. Done being burned! I know you guys will probably say leave him alone. Let him pack what he wants. Hes a big boy but I feel like, how he looks and dresses is a reflection of me and dh. Idk. All I do know is that Im not ready to let it go yet lol.

Like you, Im the one that packs all the extras, like food, drinks, phone chargers, sunscreen, toiletries, all that kind of extra stuff.

Like you, I refuse to come home to a dirty house so all the laundry MUST be done and kitchen clean (Im usually up til midnight the day before to finish all laundry).

But, like you said, it will all be worth it!!!

*ohh, and every time you mention Peepers it makes me lol. Never fails!*

*Jen,*

I still havent given up hope, BUT it sounds like you are in the right mindset if, the stupid witch does come :growlmad:

Are you using ICs??

*Vegas,*

6 appts with 4 different doctors? Wowsers. Oh well. At least youre getting good care, and it seems like they are covering all the bases.

I looked into Once upon a Child but there are none close to me. BOO! But, Im sure there has to be similar types of stores in my area. I need to start asking around. Not sure if my neighbor would know (shes NOT the type to buy used stuff) BUT maybe her DIL might know. Ill have to start investigating.

*Stef,*

FX FX that 1. Blake gets changed to salaried, and 2. He gets the free family health insurance!!!

Yes, I do notice a huge difference between your morning and evening bump. Thats cray cray :wacko:

Vegas makes a good point-at least you found out right away, for sure, that this new job was a no-go, instead of twisting in the wind, wondering and waiting for an answer

*afm,*

woke up again at 3:30am this morning, didnt go back to sleep til 430am, then had to wake up at 5am. Feel like a zombie. Have heard that half a Unisom dosage is safe to take, but I think I should wait til I see my dr in 2 weeks and ask him.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm all about benadryl for helping me sleep. It's safe according to the info my doctor gave me and I find half a tablet about 30 minutes before bed does the trick. I think Unisom is also OK as I've heard people use it as a ms remedy. Also, I also make sure my house is clean before I go on vacay. It's nice to come home to a clean house, plus should something awful happen to us our patents wouldn't have to see the way I really live. :)


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello girls,

Jen, Awww I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP Hun, hopefully it's just too early to show, if I see the witch flying past ill knock her off her broom! Hope the nephews behave for you! 

Stef, really sorry about the job, I'm thinking it is for a reason! I can see a big difference in your bump, wowsers! It's really grown even in the morning picture since last week even! I adore your girls name too, it's lovely that you both love it and choose it together! Shane and I have such different tastes in names, it's very hard to decide and I hate it being nameless! Thinking your angel baby too, big hugs x x 

Angel, hope you have an amazing time, packing drives me up the wall, I hate having to use my brain that much! Have you gotten more use to the baby being a girl yet and are you liking any other names? Made me laugh when you said get off my arse and update, it needs kicking into gear you're right haha x 

Vegas, Awww that's great news that you've been given the all clear for first tri, I'm so happy for you! Have you decided whether you'll find out the sex yet and how many weeks are you? 

Meli, cute little scan picture and you've moved up a baby on your ticker, yaaaay! Sorry about all the early waking, gosh we thought we'd escaped all that when we were temping! Will you find out the sex and any names? I have a feeling you and I will both have boys actually! 

Afm, it's Shane and my 5th wedding anniversary today but we've been together for ten! As we're saving up hard we had a celebratory meal of chicken burgers and apple pies with cream and cups of teas! Well probably go out for a drink tomorrow evening too! Who said romance is dead hey! We've decided to move back to beautiful York so as I say we're saving up like mad as well need it! We have a house viewing tomorrow early evening, a 2 bedroom cottage in a gorgeous village within walking distance to York! The thought of moving again is making us feel ill but I think t would be a lot harder when baby arrives! Pregnancy wise I'm feeling pretty good, apart from headaches every single day, I literally take two paracetamol per day for them, I have a lot more energy now, still not full amount but getting there! Names wise ATM we have astrid rose and Cassius Stephen but they could change, also loving romy or Roma for a girl! 

Will post my bear picture now! Lots of love, thinking of you all lovely JAB girls x xx 

Extra good luck Jen x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Sonny bear is traditionally made, weighed down with steel shot and 5 way jointed with cotter pins! I hope he'll make the little girl Molly happy, she's saved her birthday money to put towards it herself, bless her!

Thought I'd share a piccy of Shane and I, ten whole years ago, where does the time (and fresh face) go?
 



Attached Files:







bear1.jpg
File size: 150.2 KB
Views: 5









us1.jpg
File size: 157.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Do you use the Benadryl every night? Are you afraid of developing a need for it?

Youre funny--so true about making sure parents dont see the way we really live LOL! Im already making lists of things I want to make sure are done before baby is born because I know my mom and mil will want to stay with us a few weeks (not at the same time, I hope!). Little things that get by me on a weekly basis, like, washing out the recycle bin in the kitchen, wiping down and cleaning the freezer and fridge.. u know, stuff like that.

*Jasmine,*

I will definitely want to find out the sex for sure. I really think this gummi bear is a boy, but we have no boy names weve thought of. I like the name Eric, but I have no idea what dh thinks since weve always focused on girl names

EXACTLY! I thought those sleepless mornings were over once temping was done :nope:

Aww your bear is so cute <3 I LOVE the red vest!

Thats a sweet pic of you and Shane!! Congratulations on your wedding anniversary :cake: Have fun celebrating!!

Wowmoving back to York! Youre probably right--it will be easier now than after baby has arrived.

I like all the names you mentioned!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: such a cute photo of you and our dh. You both look super young! The bear is also adorable. Are you making one for the baby?

Meli: I take it once or twice a week. Wow, you're really getting detailed with te cleaning. I cleaned out the freezer, fridge and did a deep clean of our microwave last weekend. Amazing how dirty those things get! Perhaps I should do it more often (yeah, right!).


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm sure you're right about the food bloat, it just seems so insane for there to be that much of it! 

Meli, I second Vegas's recommendation of Benadryl (was recommended by my midwife, too), but don't take it too often. I was taking it when I had a rash that was so itchy it kept me up all night. I had to take it every night for a week or so, and after that, I had to ween myself off of it because I couldn't sleep without it.

Jasmine, Blake and I have very different tastes in names, too. I honestly thought it would take us the entire pregnancy to pick one! Happy late anniversary! Such a cute photo of you two! Also, I really love Romy and Roma! Good luck with moving again :)

Angel, hope you're having fun at the beach (without me :growlmad: hehehe). :winkwink:

Jen, any news on the testing front?

AFM, a friend of mine has decided she wants to plan my baby shower. I'm totally not a girl when it comes to this stuff, I'm just not into all of it. She had me looking on Pinterest for ideas and I saw soooo much stuff that I find... well, cheesy! I gave her some ideas, though, that I think are good and will work even with my desire to not be the center of attention, ever. Lol. 

My baby shower board - https://pinterest.com/stefrw/baby-shower/

We're probably going with a onesie creating station, a headband creating station, and one where people can write notes to the baby either on a big S that I can hang on the wall or on a frame / matte for a picture (I'm leaning toward the S). We're also planning an open house style (come and go as you please, no set times for presents, food, etc.), bring your gifts unwrapped so we can display on a table, and bring your favorite children's book in place of a card. 

Also, I'm totally in love with this idea for a nursery... trying to figure out how to make it work in our house. Mostly because Blake's mom got us a crib that is a beautiful dark wood color, and while I CAN paint it (it's used, has some scratches that we are going to try to work out or stain over), it feels weird when she purposely picked it because she knows I love dark colored wood furniture. 

My nursery board - https://pinterest.com/stefrw/nursery/

Holly, the friend who is doing the baby shower, wants to try and use some of the nursery ideas (mainly the garland and pom flowers) for baby shower decor so I can reuse them.


----------



## jenkb123

So I got my definitive answer today and unfortunately it was not the one I was hoping for. Af arrived today (at either 14 or 15 dpo). I really had a good feeling this month and its tough to know that I will not get my bfp before my angel`s due date. I do a pretty good job of staying positive most of the time but I really do find the arrival of af knocks me down. It is positive that I had a good progesterone number this month for the first time ever. It is positive that my lp was 14 or 15 days (and not 11 or 12 days like the last few months). I didn`t have a 50 day cycle and I didn't need to use provera to induce af. Those things are all positive and I am grateful for them. But I'm also disappointed and devastated and sad and discouraged. I feel like I try and I try to do everything right and month after month my body lets me down. I know I have to have faith that it will happen. That I WILL get my rainbow baby one day. But today its just a little harder to stay in that space. This rollercoaster has taken a toll on me. All of the medication I have had to take make me feel like I am pregnant. I can't trust what I feel and I can't help but get my hopes up. I know tomorrow I will feel better and start to get my optimism back. I will start a new cycles routine of pills and scans and appointments, triggers and timed bd'ing and I will hope that it will be my month. But today I am sad. Today I am mad. Today I feel helpless. It probably doesn't help that I am off work today. I am sitting at home by myself. I should go out and do something. Distract myself. But I just don't feel like doing anything. 

Thank you all for your encouragement. I really do appreciate all of your positive thoughts and prayers. I know you are all rooting for me and that means a lot to me. I know I will be ok. I will get through this disappointment like I have gotten through the many before. I have to keep telling myself I am making progress. I am getting things sorted out with my hormones and that it will happen when it is supposed to. It will happen when my body is ready. Its just hard because the rest of me is ready now and has been ready for the last few years.


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh Jen, I'm so so sorry that nasty witch got you, it is so annoying when you think it's your month and everything seems so positive and so right and she still comes for you! I bet you'll be like a lot of us on here and get your BFP when you're not feeling it! All of those things that you have mentioned are so encouraging though and it will only be a matter of time before it really does happen! I know it doesn't feel like it now but it WILL happen. Today, you are allowed to be sad and mad and all of those things and if you don't feel like doing anything just dont! You'll be okay, dont worry, it will be on to the next one soon enough just give yourself a few days to be mad with the witch! I cant claim to understand how you feel with all of the meds and everything else but we are all here to listen and respond (well, most of the time, when Im not being lazy) and encourage. Stoopid witch x x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Meli - Funny you mention the name Eric, it's my OHs dads name! He likes it also but we already have his mums name as Eva's middle name so too bad!

Vegas - I'm planning on making the baby a vintage jointed monkey, Ive wanted to make it for a long time, its a pattern I got off Etsy and it's adorable, this is the perfect excuse!

Stef - I'm loving your pinterest boards! The nursery one is great, I think we have similar taste there, I really need to make a nursery board but as I don't know where we'll be living I doubt Ill do a nursery straight away, even though I'm dying to do out a vintage woodland themed one! The baby shower sounds so cool, people rarely do them over here so it all seems so exciting to me! All of the ideas are fab, unconventional, I love the sound of it! Yeah, I'm totally in love with the name Romy, I thought Romy Winter sounded quite nice together, it's quite hard to pair it with a middle name I find! x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: I am so sorry the witch got you. I think we all know how disappointing it can be to try so hard only to have AF arrive. But remember, you have been pregnant before, your body is capable, but perhaps just isn't quite ready. All of your numbers were so much better this last cycle that I truly believe your body is headed in the right direction. I also think that as devastating as this is that you should focus on all the positives in your life: good health, good job, supportive and loving husband and family. Don't let this define you because it doesn't. Again, I'm so sorry the witch got you, but I believe you will be pregnant before you know it. We are all here for you!


----------



## Middysquidge

Why's everyone so quiet! It's normally me that's the quiet one! x


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello ladies!
Not sure if you remember me but I lost my baby in October and found this thread with some familiar names! You'll see from my signature I just got my bfp! Feeling so tired which makes me feel great! Congrats to all those who have conceived their rainbows. Hang in there to those who haven't, I'm 37 next week and thought my time was up after another chemical in April. Hoping this one sticks!


----------



## StefNJunk

Oh Jen, I'm so sorry! Jasmine and Vegas are right, though - you're headed in the right direction and your time is coming soon! 

Jasmine, we're only doing a nursery before she is born because he figures we won't have time after (he's probably right!). She'll be sleeping in our room for a while, though, so it almost feels wasteful to do a nursery, but at least it will be there. I like this nursery idea because it seems like it can transition to toddler pretty easily. We're probably going with a different paint color (thinking something yellow) so that the furniture will all match. Vintage woodland sounds adorable! You'll have to start a board and share. Even if you don't plan on doing one right away, at least you'll have your ideas ready :)

I'm really ehh on the whole baby shower thing, which is why I wanted it to be unconventional. That and my friend is going to be getting me amazing custom made cupcakes... how can I deny cupcakes? If you remember, that little self survey we all took, I think I put cupcakes are my favorite thing :haha: And Romy Winter is ADORABLE! I LOVE it!

MrsPhez, congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

I was bored yesterday / today and made some 8x10s for the nursery. Probably going to change them a million times before printing them, but wanted your opinions. 8 images, so I'm going to link to the post in my journal - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ing-twin-weve-chosen-name-5.html#post28103325


----------



## vegasbaby

MrsPhez: congrats on your BFP! I just know this will be your rainbow!

Stef: I'm one of those people who feels weird about other people throwing me a party so I didn't do a shower at all. In retrospect it would have been nice to get together with friends so I say do it and enjoy it! I loved your nursery boards. I'm not really planning on doing much to prepare our spare bedroom (which will no longer be a spare bedroom) into a nursery as we will need it for guests for the first few months. It's already a pale bluish green color so I think that'll work regardless of gender. Of course as this is months away I may change my mind and do a full-on nursery.

Afm: had my appointment yesterday at 15 weeks. The hb registered at 148, which is more of a boy's hb, so who knows. The doctor exclaimed that my bump is still barely visible, though somehow I've gained four pounds. This is what happens when the nausea goes away. Darn. He also mentioned that while it's too early to schedule my c-section he believes it will be done on Monday, December 9th. I was hoping for a tad sooner, but who knows at this point. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

Gosh, I really dont know what to say. All the ladies have taken the words right out of my mouth :hugs:They are so wise and I really cant add anything to whats been written.

Theres an amazing book Im reading right now. I *know* you will find it comforting and helpful. You just have to trust me. PM me your name and mailing address and I will order it for you ASAP!!! 

*Stef,*

I love your nursery and baby shower boards! Im gonna follow you and probably steal some ideas.

Those graphics are awesome! Youre so talented. Lucky!!

*Vegas,*

I finally pinned the chicken and avocado recipe. It looks delicious!! Now I just have to make it.

Wow..gained 4 lbs but no real bump! Awesome. Its all baby! 

*Jasmine,*

I ran Eric by dh this weekend. Its a no-go. It reminds him of Erik Estrada. Plus his nephew is named Eric. Back to the drawing board..

*Mrs. Phez,*

Congratulations on your bfp :dust: Im still the oldest of the group (almost 41!) All the rest of the ladies are spring chickens :haha:

*Afm,*

The feeling just keeps getting stronger--I totally have a feeling my gummi bear is a boy. I had a dream this weekend--that its a boy! Im going with my instinct. 

Just got back last night from our Laughlin trip. Everyone had a great time. DH was able to relax and not think about work so that was nice. I had a little tiff Sunday morning with this a-hole that tried to steal a spot from a beach palapa I had been saving for our family since 6am. You know I did NOT let him get away with it. DONT MESS WITH ME! IM PREGNANT AND I DONT TAKE SH*T FROM ANYBODY :growlmad: 

Luckily, by the time dh and all the other men came down, he was nowhere to be found. So glad because trust me, there would have been trouble!! That blip on the radar is the only time this weekend my blood pressure was racing lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: good for you for standing your ground. I've found that since becoming pregnant I am just not capable of dealing with any bs. Also, I hardly consider myself to be a spring chicken; I'm more of a tough old bird at this point. Sorry your dh shot down your name. We started discussing names Friday night and ended up nowhere. We've all got plenty of time to decide, so that's good. Of course I say this and we had a boys name picked out for Charlotte when I was about six weeks along, unfortunately I can't use it now.


----------



## Meli_H

*vegas,*

Youre funny--tough old bird :haha: Yah right!! 

Why cant you use the boys name that you had picked out for Charlotte?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: it was Chase Thomas and I think Chase and Charlotte are too close. I'm not a Kardashian so I'd prefer to use more than one letter and having the first three the same is too much. If I had had boy/girl twins I would have gone for it, but that's my only exception :)


----------



## Meli_H

vegas,

Well, that does make sense. Too bad, because Chase Thomas is a nice name!

AND, you are logical, and make sense, so you obvs are not a Kartrashian :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: based on my rear end I could be the missing, blonde Kardashian. I could even change my name from Camille to Kamille and I'd totally be in.


----------



## Meli_H

LOL!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I feel weird about people throwing me parties too, I hate being the center of attention. I'm going to try to enjoy it though... Holly, who is throwing it, is pretty much a party planner in the closet... she really could make a career out of it. As for a nursery, I agree, that color would be fine for boy or girl. I really don't plan on buying much for the nursery, most of the stuff I want to make or for furniture, buy used and update it. I can make you some prints if you decide to do anything in the room :) That offer applies for all of you ladies! You've only gained 4 pounds? I was above that by ... idk, week 9? Lol.

Meli, glad you had a good time on your trip! I don't believe you could flip out on someone, you seem way too sweet! :haha:

Angel and Jasmine, get your butts on here! 

AFM, my friend just did my hair last Monday and I already want it changed. I only had him trim and highlight, and I finally found a cut I want, and the highlight is just ehh... I need a bigger change and it wasn't enough for me. So I'm hoping I can convince him to do it again within the next week. 

Also, I just felt her kick/saw movement from the outside for the first time!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Your offer of designing prints for the nursery is so sweet. I will probably take you up on it!

For my nursery, all I know so far is that I want white furniture. I want it to match the baseboards, crown moulding and the shutters. Ill just have pops of color for the bedding and the wall art.

Youre right--Im usually not one to go off on people or be confrontational at all, BUT I was not in the mood for this mans d*ckness. Its all about how you ask for something. If hed have said hey, can I borrow this chair and your shade for a while? Id have said of course! BUT, he said Is this your chair? Im taking it and you cant stop me! OH NO HE DINT! Yall would have been proud of me. I moved right over next to the chair he commandeered and kept my spot. I ignored ALL the crap he was talking. I wasnt going to get into a yelling match with him. It took all the self restraint I have, but I knew that the more I ignored him, the more upset he got. Ha ha! So I let him work himself up in a tizzy, and it wasnt long before the lifeguard came over to investigate, and he called security to throw him out of the hotel. I won!! What a LOSER, picking a fight with a woman. Hes lucky he wasnt around when dh, my brothers or cousins made their way to the beach!

So you like your haircut, but want more drastic color/highlights?

Awesome that you saw movement from the outside :happydance: What did it look like? Was it like the movie Aliens? Im not trying to be facetious--Im really curious!!

*AFM,*

I suggested a boy's name last night to dh. He likes the name Andrew, but its a no-go for me because theres already 2 Andrews in the family (my cousins 12 year old son, and a family friend). 

Dhs name is Raul Rios (Raul is 2 syllables and pronounced with both the a and the u). Its pronounced Raul (not pronounced like Paul is with one syllable). Anyways, I suggested the name Xander Raul Rios. And we can call him Andy for short. The name grew on him. He likes how it sounds, and the clincher was I like the initials XRR. It sounds like a superheros name lol. The things men think of when deciding on names. So, it looks like we have at least one possible name in our pocket! I wanted a name that sounds good in Spanish and English, but this one will do.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, good for you on standing your ground with that guy! He sounds like he was a complete prick. 

As for my hair, I've been trying to grow it out, so last time he cut it, he just trimmed. It's just bugging me because it's at that really annoying stage and does nothing, plus I can almost guarantee once I got it grown out, I'd cut it off out of not wanting to deal with it. Happens every time I grow it! Plus it's really fine, so it's just sort of bleh. It's naturally wavy, but if I just let it air dry, it frizzes and looks messy, so I have to blow dry / flat iron. When it's shorter, it's easier. The plan is not super short at all. Actually, let me find the pics. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/v0ew7eM.jpg https://i.imgur.com/DkoH8Ow.jpg
Style

https://i.imgur.com/7ePtF47.jpg
Color

We're doing the cut / color Monday. Luckily it's one of my close friends who does my hair, so he does it free (well, I'm making cookies, since he did it so recently). Otherwise, at the salon he works at, it would cost me in the neighborhood of $150. We used to change my hair color constantly, it's been all over the place!

Lol @ Aliens. It's funny you say that because it made me think of that scene in Dawn of the Dead (2004) when Luna dies, just before she becomes a zombie, the zombie baby makes her stomach poke out. I told Blake that and he said, "That's horrible." :haha: It wasn't really like that at all, lol. Just saw a little bump poke out. Has happened quite a few times since yesterday!

I'm biased on the name Andrew - it's my ex-husband's name, so bleh. Lol. Not a bad name, just... you know! It's also Blake's middle name, though. I like Xander! It's funny your DH said the superhero thing, Blake said that about West Wolz, too. Men!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

That's a cute hairstyle and I love the color!! You're gonna HAVE to post a pic when it's done! Lucky that you have a friend to do for you :thumbup:

wow..I can't wait til I can see a something bumping my tummy :wacko:

What a coinky-dink that your ex's name is the same as Blake's middle name :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Ok I have to rant. This woman at work is just SO annoying. This is the one that poked my tummy. At least 3 times a week she comments on my bump, not rude comments or anything, it's just annoying. Yes, I know it's getting bigger. That's what happens. She just talks sooooo much. She was just talking about how her ex-husband owes 27,000 in child support. Her kids are all grown up with kids of their own. Shouldn't she have gone after the money long ago? And then she mentioned something about her brother or her ex's brother or something being put in jail for not paying his child support. Is this really appropriate to be talking about? Don't get me wrong, I don't care what people talk about, personal stuff doesn't bother me, but this is telling the personal lives of OTHER people. Also, she laughs and makes jokes that aren't funny for EVERYTHING.

Maybe it's pg hormones getting to me; she's just annoying. 

:dohh:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: your co- worker sounds awful. You're right, she needs to get over the x-husband stuff and not bother you about it. You do need to post a photo of your new hair. How cool that you can already see the baby moving. I don't recall watching Charlotte move, but I had an anterior placenta, so there was extra padding. Personally, I find feeling the baby move creepy, but reassuring. Also, the reason you have gained where I have not is due to the fact you started out skinny. I have plenty in reserve for this kid. 

Meli: that guy really was a jerk! I'm glad he got kicked out. I really like your name choice. I've never thought about using Xander on it's own (my brother's middle name is Alexander, so I've always thought of it as a nickname for that). I believe Xander is the main guy from X-men so it's a total superhero name, but in a good, subtle way. Ben likes the name Gunther or Gunny for short. This will not happen.

Afm: I'm at work and super-bored as I've pretty much finished my work for the day. I've been peeing non-stop this week. If this continues I'll be wearing Depends by the time the baby gets here. Did I mention that we scheduled our trip to Memphis? I'm looking forward to seeing our parents' reactions. I've never been able to tell my patents in person that I'm pregnant, so this will be fun (especially since I can let my belly do the talking for me).


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

YUP, your co-worker sounds annoying!! I dont know how you put up with it. All I have to deal with is mine making slurping noises when drinking coffee, or food chewing noises @lunchtime. Seems way easier to put up with that!

*Vegas,*

Youre right. I never realized Xander is part of Alexander. DUHHH! I think I may like Alexander also.but I hate it in Spanish (Alejandro). I never liked that name but more so on my nerves since lady gaga has that Alejandro song. Annoying! Ohh, just remembered that my nephews name is Alexander, Jr. We call him AJ, so thats why I forgot his name is Alexander :wacko:so I guess back to Xander it is!

Omg I am so excited for your trip to Memphis :happydance: When are you going?? It would be awesome if Ben filmed their reactions! Priceless!

I still havent had the non-stop peeing sensation yet. Weird, esp since I had it from the beginning with my angel. Oh well, Im not complaining :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

We are going on August 2nd. I'll be 20 weeks. Btw, I like the name Guillermo (it sounds good with Goodin, and just rolls off the tongue) but as we are not at all of Spanish decent, it's out. Also, it is hard when you have a large family, as so many of the good names are already taken. I like Gus, but Ben's cousin named their kid August and call him Gus for short.


----------



## angel2010

Mrs. Phez, Congrats!! That is wonderful news!

Jen, I am very sorry af came. I am happy to hear there have been some positive changes in your cycle though.

Vegas, I am happy to hear that your appointment went well! It seems so crazy to already know her birth date (going with your gut!). I also don't really like all the names to start with the same letter, that is why I have shied away from a couple of the names on my list. I had an anterior last time too and feel jipped after feeling her now. I told Jeff I felt he was jipped last time too. He can really feel the movements now and gets excited. I am excited for you to see your parents! 

Stef, I am sorry about that job. We are hoping Jeff lands an amazing job right after he graduates, but I have a feeling it won't be that easy. What did they say about Blake's salary request? I notice a very big morning /night difference in my belly. Aren't those strong movements the best!! I tried to video her moving at the beach, but you couldn't see it. I really hated my hair before, where my friend did it blonde for me. It looked very yellow/brassy to me and I hated it. I finally just got it fixed before vacation. It is still really blonde, but not brassy. I like the cut you chose. I think my face is too fat for a look like that, but it is very stylish! Sorry about your coworker. There is always one that will drive you crazy! I really like your baby shower ideas and really like your nursery as well. I love the flower print rug and I also have the navy room pinned, the one with the rainbow blanket. I love your prints too. I really like the alphabet one. Could you do one like this:
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/alphabetprint_zpsd349c608.jpg


Melissa, I can't blame you for micromanaging, as far as ds goes. I micromanage my dh constantly. It is so hard for me to back off with my "always right" personality! I am sorry you are waking up so early! That really sucks, I have trouble going to sleep, but usually no trouble staying asleep. Everywhere I have looked said that Unisom is okay to take. Good for you for telling that guy off! I am a very play by the rules person, so when someone breaks them, like line skipping it bothers me. I really like your name choice, and hubs is right, XRR does sound kind of super hero-ish!

Jasmine, I am sorry about the headaches. Did you not like the city you were in? I really like the name Cassius, so strong! And Romy Winter is very cute too! Your bear turned out lovely!

AFM, we had a great time at the beach. We packed food so only ate out a few times to save money. So that part sucked and also Carter seemed to prefer the pool over the beach, should have figured he would. I am very glad Carter is outgoing, but is SOOOOO friendly. He talks to every kid! Saying "what's your name?", he wants to play with them so bad. I love it, and it is very cute. But I feel so bad for him when the kids don't want to play or ignore him, also it almost forces me to conversate (is this a word? my spell check has it highlighted...) with their parents and I am not social AT ALL. I mean, it took me an entire year of being a member of this forum to post.

Anyhow, I am glad to be back I guess. Today we officially started potty training. Maybe a little later than some, but I really wanted to wait until he was ready. And while I think he was ready a month or two ago, I didn't want to deal with it at the beach. So far he has already had two pee accidents and a poo. I am feeling pretty discouraged about it, but we will continue trying.

We have our family pics this Sunday to take the gender reveal pics. I am very excited! But still REALLY dreading telling Carter about it. 

Also, as you guys know I have been a bit iffy on the name we picked out. It is still a top pic, but here are some others I like (all with middle name Monroe):
Cassidy, Kinsley, Carson and Harper.

Scratch that, make it three pee accidents! I am going to start stickers tomorrow.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, feeling the baby move IS kind of creepy, lol. It throws me off guard a lot. Definitely do not allow Ben to choose the name Gunther. That's just... horrible. So this may sound crazy, but I've been wondering and since you said you've been peeing non-stop... I counted how many times I peed one day and think it's absolutely ridiculous - 18. I was going to ask you guys how many times you've peed in a day so I don't feel so alone in my living on the toilet, lol, but it sounded crazy.

Meli, I agree with you, Ben should film Vegas's parents reactions! That would be awesome. 

Angel, they STILL haven't given Blake his review, so no news on his salary request. His review was due in May, so all this time without it is extra money he could have been making. He's pissed about them taking so long. You hated the hair in the pics you posted? It looked great in the pics! I think I look better when my hair isn't really long, it seems to make my face look too long and thin to me. Doesn't help that I lost weight mostly in my face at the beginning of this pg... I have really strong cheekbones so when I lose weight in my face, I look gaunt. Yep, I could do a print like the one you posted! You'll just have to let me know when you guys choose a name :) Speaking of, of the ones you listed, my favorite is Cassidy. Glad you had fun on your trip and that Carter is so social (I know the feeling of not being social AT ALL! Hoping Sienna doesn't have that problem, it sucks), and I'm excited for your gender reveal! Good luck with the potty training :)

AFM, dealing with ants at home and it's pissing me off. Don't know where they're coming from, but they're on the kitchen counter. That's the only place they seem to be, and there's nothing there for them to eat, so I'm not sure what's going on. It just started yesterday, so I took everything off the counters and cleaned like a mad woman just to be sure. Blake caulked around the window to make sure there's no tiny openings for them to come in, but they still seem to be coming... I think he's going to move the oven to see if there's any openings behind it. For now we've put cinnamon in the windows and wiped the counters down with vinegar. He did the vinegar this morning and I didn't see any when I got up, so hopefully that helped.

Also, we found a kitchen table on craigslist for $60. Only came with 2 chairs, but it's the table / chairs I've been wanting and I know where to get more chairs when we want to. We picked it up from a couple who lives down the street from us and is selling all their stuff to move (still down the street, just to a different house) - they also sold us a weed wacker for $10, a sander for $5, gave Blake an organizer thing for the office and gave us four placemats for the table. They're about our age, and Blake got along with the guy pretty well (they even had a beer together), so we may have actually made friends with a couple in our area.

I just saw condensation drip down my water bottle out of the corner of my eye and thought it was an ant. :wacko:

I'm so glad it's the weekend. I'm exhausted.


----------



## vegasbaby

Real quick:

Angel: all those names are cute. Try bribing/rewarding Carter each time he successfully goes potty. We did m&m's, but I know you're not into candy. Perhaps one sticker each time and if he has no accidents all day long reward him with what I call the prize bag (others call it a treasure chest). I bought a bunch of little toys, coloring books, crayons, etc all in the dollar bin, and put them in a bag. At the end of each successful day Charlotte got to select one prize. It worked great for us.

Stef: buy some "Grant's kills ants". They have these little plastic sticks with poison on the inside that you can place where you have seen the ants and it will kill them all on no time. I peed 8x just at work on Wednesday.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

Jen &#8211; How are you feeling hunny? 

MrsPhez &#8211; Hi there! Congratulations on your little rainbow baby, I&#8217;m so happy for you! I love how you say it&#8217;s great that you&#8217;re feeling tried, I know what you mean but phewf, I&#8217;m hoping I never have to got through that exhaustion ever again in my whole life! Wishing you all the best for your sticky rainbow! X x 

Stef &#8211; Yes, I totally think for the first baby you should do a nursery! It sounds lovely and I do remember Eva was in her own room at around 7 months! The fact that it can transcribe to a toddler room too is very sensible indeed, I&#8217;m intending on doing that this time so rather than buying proper nursery furniture I&#8217;m just going to buy a really nice second hand chest of dawers that we can carry on using afterwards, a rail and a cotbed but I might have the two kids in bunk beds so I may just get a cot! We shall have to see where we end up living! Yayyy for new hair and feeling and seeing the baby move! That woman does sound so annoying! I&#8217;m sat with a girl that has a weird thing about people eating, she&#8217;s forver moaning and giving people filthy looks so I feel I cant eat at my desk which is very annoying as I&#8217;m starving all of the time! As she&#8217;s pregnant too though, she has to eat and she makes such a meal out of trying to be quiet as a mouse when eating a bag of crisps! Weirdo! Those ants sound bloody awful Stef! Did you manage to get rid of the little buggars?

I love the prints that you have designed, they look really professional and it&#8217;s lovely that you know the gender and name, I can&#8217;t wait till we do too! I&#8217;m thinking we&#8217;re having a boy still. It would be a whole lot easier to have a girl, as I love the name Romy, (Shane is now doubting our choice of Cassius, grrrrr) we have a lot of girls clothes and other girly stuff and we could get a 2 bedroom house, Eva would get a sister but I&#8217;d also absolutely love a son! Currently calling the baby Conrad for a joke, poor thing! Oh, here is the link to my pinterest &#8216;Bambino&#8217; board. https://pinterest.com/jasmineivy/bambino/


Vegas, I&#8217;m so glad your appointment went well, I never know how many weeks you are as I have a memory like a sieve and you don&#8217;t have a ticker! Oooh, exciting news about knowing the date, Eva&#8217;s birthday is the day after that, the 10th December! It is a little close to Christmas but I guess you couldn&#8217;t get it much earlier! I went into labour on the 9th and that&#8217;s my MIL&#8217;s birthday so we all thought Eva would be born the 9th too! How are you feeling now the sickness has gone, do you have the monster appetite? You made me chickle with your blonde Kardashian comment and I absolutely LOVE the name Gus, I&#8217;d like to use it myself, it would be good as a nickname for Cassius I though too! Annoying that we cant use the names we love! Could you use just &#8216;Gus&#8217; on it&#8217;s own though? As for peeing, omg, it&#8217;s getting absurd for me, I&#8217;m getting fed up with it too, it&#8217;s like a full time job, so glad I&#8217;m not the only one!

Meli &#8211; are we friends on pinterest? I&#8217;m liking the sound of this chicken and avocado dish, I love avacado! Oh noo, that&#8217;s so annoying about your name choice, why do the DHs have to be such pains when it comes to naming! I know what you mean about the superhero thing though, as it took me a while to get DH to come around to Cassius, he eventually did because he likes the nickname Cas, cos apparently there is a football hooligan called Cas! Now though, he is against the name because my best friend&#8217;s sisters kid is called it and he thinks its too distinctive to have more than one, I kind of know what he means though but its annoying cos I do think we&#8217;re having a boy and we don&#8217;t agree on any names! I love your choice of Xander too! I love Xaviour but DH won&#8217;t go for that either! So glad you had fun on your little break and well done you for telling that idiot where to go! I would have been proud of myself too as I find confrontation hard but it is definitely needed sometimes!

Angel &#8211; So glad you had a fab time at the beach and what you said about Carter really resonated with me! Eva is exactly the same and I constantly feel so sad when kids don&#8217;t respond to her in the same way. She tries to hold hands with perfect strangers and play with them! She always wants to be friends with everyone, it&#8217;s cute but it makes me feel guilty as I&#8217;m a bit of a loner (by choice) we don&#8217;t have family nearby so she&#8217;s not able to play with her cousins etc. That&#8217;s one of the main reasons I&#8217;m so happy we&#8217;re having another kid so she has some company! How did the pictures and telling Carter go? I love your girl names btw, my favourite is Kinsley I think but I also like Harper a lot! Good luck with the potty training, stickers are the way forward, I have just ordered a load for Eva as we&#8217;re struggling with bedtime, mainly her going to bed without us sat on the landing, she seems to have anxiety about being left even for a minute! I&#8217;m going to work really hard at it this week, I&#8217;m praying the stickers will help!

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;m feeling so much better these days, which I&#8217;m so happy about! I have nearly all of my energy back again which is great! I&#8217;m able to make stuff again now, so I&#8217;m knitting my rainbow baby blanket. Knitting myself a scarf and I have plans for a fully jointed mohair monkey for the baby and hopefully a handmade cot mobile with felt woodland animals! We went into York at the weekend, we wanted to check out a particular suburb, we really liked it! The property is really affordable there, it has some rough areas though which you need to avoid but one thing I didn&#8217;t like was the park was so full of litter the worst Ive ever seen and some of the people seemed a bit rough and a few rowdy lads, without sounded snobby! The area itself though, the town, the houses were lovely so I don&#8217;t think the park should put me off, what do you guys think? We have decided to move after Christmas now, I want to move sooner but we won&#8217;t be able to afford it sadly. It will be hard moving with a small baby but as long as we&#8217;re out by March when we have to officially choose Eva&#8217;s school for September 2014, I&#8217;m happy!

I have my gender scan a week today, it&#8217;s first thing in the morning so I don&#8217;t have to wait too long (and neither do you!) which is great! I have been feeling lots of movement too and can see it on the outside now and again, DH also got to feel a big kick last night, yeeeyyyyy! I have bought a few things, totally overspent and dipped into the moving savings which is very naughty but we got a moby wrap, a peanut shell sling, a travel sterilizer, a changing bag so pretty good and Eva got new shoes, 2 new pairs of trainers, some sandals, a new coat and a new dressing gown, some of it was second hand though so we&#8217;re not too bad!

Have a great week then ladies, hopefully I&#8217;ll update sooner than my scan next week but if not I&#8217;ll definitely update as soon as I know the gender, I won&#8217;t keep you waiting! Lots of love x x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: thanks for the great update. I love all the names you are considering as they are all so unique. You sound like you are going to be busy with all your craft projects. Sorry they have you sitting next to the other pregnant lady and that she is annoying. I'd eat anyway. At this point there is no way I can stop myself. Moving with a small baby does sound taxing, but babies adapt so quickly to new surroundings that the transition should be pretty easy. 

Afm: I am 16+1 today. I think I've been feeling some movement, but not very often. I bought a little boy's outfit this weekend in the 0-3 month size just in case we do have a boy. It was from Costco so it was super affordable and if I end up with a girl I can donate it or give it to someone who is having a boy.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, hopefully the movements become more definite soon. Day one of potty training ended in 5 accidents. Day two we went pants less all day except for nap, bed and in the car to my moms. He had no accidents. Days 4 and 5 were good as well. No accidents other than poo. I am also still putting a diaper on at nap and bed. So he is getting better and loves to get praised when he still has the pic on his pullup and to get a sticker. I don't think he will poo on the potty for a while yet though. 

Jasmine, the thought of moving after Christmas is very daunting, but if you remember, I am doing it too.:dohh: Hoping this time we are both happy with our move. As for the park, maybe you can choose an area on the outskirts and maybe be able to go to a park in a neighboring suburb? I think our pictures yesterday will turn out good. I can't wait to see them. We aren't telling Cart until we get the pics back to announce to everyone. Still dreading it:( That woman at work sounds awful! Like Vegas said, I would eat anyway! Sounds like she needs to get over herself!

Stef, Did you get rid of your ants? That sounds like a steal on that table!

Melissa, how are you???

AFM, We have another possible name, McKinley Monroe. What do you all think? Here is a pic of my latest shopping spree. We have spent about $95 in clothes so far. I also got a moby and ergo before I was even pregnant with my angel. I only have one thing for newborn and only two for 0-3. I am buying stuff on sale, and all of that is summer stuff. Also, here is a lying down bump from 22+1.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3992_zps500fddeb.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_3911_zpsb7e5d868.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: you have a great bump. Mine is still more of a questionable gut (as in, is she pregnant or has she been drinking too much beer look). So are you planning on using another president's name this time or is that merely a coincidence? I think both McKinley and Monroe are cute, but as McKinley was assassinated, I prefer Monroe. Those little shoes you bought are adorable. It's hard to remember feet that small. Hooray to Carter on the potty training. Poo training was a battle for us. I finally put my foot down and refused to give her any more pull-ups as she'd ask for them so she could poo. She had the control, but didn't like too poop in the potty. She held it for a week and then finally did it in the potty at Mother's Day Out. The teacher said it was impressive. She was so proud of herself that she never used a diaper again.


----------



## angel2010

Lol, I didn't even think of the president connections. We would use McKinley Monroe together as first and middle name and I said we could call her M&M!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Wowyour Memphis trip is only 4 weeks away. It will be here before you know it!

Guillermo Goodin does roll off the tongue, but I guess it would sound kind of funny since youre not of Spanish descent.

Where does one buy Grants kills ants? We usually do have annoying ant episodes once in a great while, especially during these heat waves, but so far, no ants to be seen! I just want to be prepared. AND now that I said that, I bet I just caused bunches of ants to congregate and plot to get into my house :wacko:

Yay to movement :thumbup: When are you going to post a bump pic? In February I bought a couple of cute girl dresses, but returned them 2 mos later. I was so proud of myself! I was cleaning and wanted to stop hoarding stuff lol. How quickly I forgot that resolution. I still have a couple of little girl gold bangle bracelets I bought around the same time. I have to remember that I have them so I can gift them so they dont go to waste because I KNOW I am having a boy :blue:

Lol at your connection of the dots with Angels baby names! Carter, McKinley, Monroeetc. I never realized that.

I love your name, btw. Camille and Camila. Nickname could be Mila or Cami. Did anybody ever call you Cami?

Lol at your poop battles with Charlotte :haha:

*Jasmine,*

Hee hee.* Im *the annoying weirdo lady that hates the sound people make when they eat. BUT I have to say, that my office mate has NO IDEA that it bothers me. I never tell people, because I know its just a thing of mine and its not fair to others. Ive always had that thing-I remember as a little girl telling my older brother to eat right! DH and DS are very aware of this quirk, and try very hard not to irritate me. I just have to give DS a look and he right away apologizes and stops whatever irritating noise hes making :haha:

I also try to eat quietly also!! Because I feel, if *I *cannot stand the noise of others eating, then surely its reciprocated! For me, it goes further than just eating noises. It bugs the crap out of me even when people start opening up their food packaging. Like, the crinkly noises of packages and plastic wrapping opening, IYKWIM? People eating out of a bag of chips, and the noises they make when dipping into the bag again?? I know, I know.Im cuckoo :wacko: BUT I feel better to hear that there are other cuckoos out there, just like me :haha:

Why is calling the baby Conrad a joke?

Yes, we are friends on pinterest. I repinned it from vegas (Camille). I also like the name Cassius. Its different, thats for sure. It reminds me of a Greek or Roman god.

I hope the stickers help Eva get better sleep trained and give you some sanity back!

Im so glad youre feeling better now! Wowhandmade mobile cot..Im very impressed. You def need to post a pic when that puppy is finished. Youre so creative!!

As far as your upcoming move, I wouldnt let a park put me off, if I liked the town and the houses. 

Cant wait for your gender scan results!!! Yay to lots of movement!!

Sounds like you guys went on a shopping spree. LUV those! Sounds like even Eva made out like a bandit!

Im going to ask yall to make a list of must haves. I have no idea on must haves and can do research, but Id rather get a list from recent mothers, and not just from a marketing ploy. I dont want to buy a bunch of useless stuff that goes unused.

*Angel*

CUTE bump!!!

OH and I like the print you posted for Kennedy :thumbup: I think I will copy you!!

I _try_ to micromanage DH but hes kind of stubborn. He lets me micromanage to a certain extent, but then hell put his foot down. But I try!

Like you, I am also a very play by the rules person. I like how you put it! *THATS* why it bothered me so much!

Sounds like you guys had a great time at the beach! YAY!

I cant believe that both you and Stef had said youre not social. It doesnt seem like it at all. Coulda fooled me! 

GL with the potty training saga. 

Omg I cant wait to see your gender reveal pics :happydance: WHEN will they be ready??
Why are they taking so long? Do I sound like a whiny brat yet?

Why are you dreading telling Carter about the gender? Im sorry if I missed this in your previous posts

I like Cassidy, Kinsley, McKinley and Harper. They all flow with the middle name of Monroe.

ohhhh those clothes are SO CUTE! Esp the ballet shoes!!!

*Stef,*

I LOLd at you telling Vegas to definitely do not allow Ben to choose the name Gunther. That's just... horrible. Hee hee!! Although, I have to agree with you.

Yay to getting good deals, and making local new friends :thumbup:

Btw, I stopped at Goodwill last night on my way home from work to check out the maternity clothes. Did you know they have maternity mixed in with all the clothes?? Argh. Oh well, what do you expect from Goodwill, right? Anyways, I found one new, cute summer dress that isnt even maternity, but itll work for now. Its a black tank dress/shift with crocheted upper yoke. Cute! I spent about 5 min there and got exasperated and impatient. Oh well, I tried. I think Ill check out Ross maternity section soon, not this weekend, but next weekend.

I hope you had a great and restful weekend.

*AFM, *

Weve been dealing with a horrid heat wave for the last few days. We have central air, but its been so hot that sometimes it feels like the A/C isn't even on!! Well, ok, Im the A/C control freak of the house. I hate to have it lower than 76, first and foremost because I HATE paying huge utility bills, secondly because it messes with my sinuses. DH was all excited when he realized I would be pg through the summer. Where I live, summer lasts through mid November. Hes like YAY! Youre going to be hot and miserable due to this pg, so youre gonna want the A/C on more than usual and you wont fight me to turn it on" LOL.

Tomorrow morning I have my next appt with my ob/gyn. I cant wait to see how much my gummi bear has grown :happydance: My last appt was 2 weeks ago.

Tomorrow evening we're going to Catalina Island to visit my brother. Well come back home on Saturday. My mom, nephews, and niece will also be there. He has an awesome house. We can watch the 4th of July fireworks from his front porch. Ill post a pic when I get there. All the postcards Ive seen of Catalina Island Harbor look like they could have been taken from his front porch. Its awesome!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Catalina sounds wonderful. I've always heard good things about it. Can't wait for your ultrasound. Can you believe you are almost 11 weeks! I'm not sure how you can keep your thermostat so high. We've lived in Vegas and now Orlando and keep ours at 73 when we're home and 68 at night and I'm still hot! And no, no one calls me Milly or Cammy, but I think Mila is super cute. If you had a girl you'd have Meli and Mila. Adorable! Btw, my younger cousin is Camila. I like to believe her parents stole my name :)

Afm: our weekend plans are shaping up. A parade on the 4th then BBQ at the neighbor's that evening. Friday, not sure. And Saturday Charlotte has another b-day party to attend. Seems like time is flying and I'm fine with it!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

No, I certainly CANNOT believe I am almost 11 weeks along! SO excited!!

HEY, I didnt think about Meli & Mila! That_ would _be cute! Hey, maybe I could use "Milo" for a boy :wacko: Yup, I suspect your family did steal your name.

Yah, I may change my A/C policy. I do think my personal heater is running hotter than normal :haha:

Your weekend sounds like its gonna be lots of fun :happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: Milo is super cute too! Actually, Camila is a family name on the father's side so they really didn't steal it (though I only found that out a few years ago).


----------



## vegasbaby

I have determined that I can no longer wear 90% of my work pants. I think I'll take them to the dry cleaners tonight and then let them sit in plastic bags until sometime in 2014. Ugh. In other news, since Charlotte's daycare is open on Friday I think we're going to drop her off for a little while and have a day date. Ben wants us to play nine holes of golf and then have lunch. Sounds great other than the fact I haven't played golf since 2006 and it's going to be super hot. At least it's something different.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, your day date does sound fun, even though it will be hot. I am sorry you can't fit your pants any more. That is awesome that you made it this far with them. How clever of Charlotte to ask for pullups to poo in! Girls are so much more mature than boys. Carter would have never thought that far.

Melissa, I love the name Milo!! And honestly I get VERY annoyed by the sounds of eating, so bad that with dh, I feel like I could punch him in the face when he is eating a burger or something.:sick: But at least we know we are extreme and don't expect people to not eat. Dh is also a compulsive gum smacker and I HATE IT!!! As for me not being social, it is very hard for me to make friends, but once I do, I consider myself a very good friend and very loyal. I also get very chatty and tend to over-share once I feel comfortable. And no, you don't sound like a whiny brat, I feel like on waiting for them! It takes about two weeks for her to edit them and send us all the print rights. So I think it will still be another week and a half:( And I don't dread telling Carter the gender, I dread telling him about the pregnancy all together. We are so close and I feel like I am taking something away from him by having another child. I know that I am not, and a sibling will only enrich his life, but I can't help it. I hope you are having a great time, can't wait to see pics!!

AFM, potty training is going very well! He has pooped in the potty three nights in a row and basically for the last three days he told us when he needed to go pee and poo. we only suggested or took him when out of when it had been a couple of hours. Tomorrow morning my parents are coming at 8:30am to get Carter and take him to breakfast and the park. Then I have to spend all day with them because we are having dinner together and going to see fireworks at the ball field. Arggghhh! I am so tired of seeing them all the time. It is as if they can't understand their grandparents role. They do not have to see him once a week and constantly be trying to hang out with us. There are intrusive and controlling and honestly I hope dh lands a job at least a couple hours away so we can get away from them.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: wow! Carter has really picked up potty training quickly. I know how you feel about the whole sibling thing. We haven't told Charlotte either. I'm doing this mainly because there is still such a long wait that I feel she will want the baby as soon as I tell her and will bug me about it until he/she arrives or be mad that I'm withholding the baby (I mean, three year olds aren't known for their patience or grasp of time). I'm sorry your parents are ever present, buttery obviously love pending time with Carter. Charlotte's lucky to see her grandparents twice a year. 

Afm: we spent the morning at a parade and 4th of July celebration in our little town (we live in Winter Park, not Orlando as my avatar states). It was a lot of fun. they had free water, watermelon and hot dogs for everyone. They gave balloons to all the kids and they also had a ton of free games and music for everyone to enjoy. I bought her some sparklers for tonight, but I think Ben is out buying the good stuff now. As much as I like to look at fireworks I wish he would buy any of the scary stuff. 

Last night Ben asked Charlotte what she would name a boy if she ever had a brother. She responded "girl". I guess this means a boy is out of the question. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: in the above post buttery= but they. Darn autocorrect!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everybody, 

I will respond properly when I get home. Just wanted to wish all a happy 4th of july. Ps, appt was great. Got to see mi lil gummy bear. He was kicking and moving his arms and legs so much. every time I go, he is measuring one day earlier. My original edd was jan 24, we are now at a jan 20 due date. Dh says at this rate, we will end up with a jan 10 due date lol :wacko:

Here's a pic of the harbor from the front porch. Luv the weather here. We are on a huge hill with tons of stairs, and this island is so safe that dh allowed me to keep bedroom window open ALL night. I LUV sleeping with bedroom windows open but dh is so paranoid he never allows it :wacko:


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, can't wait for your gender scan! You and vegas aren't the only ones peeing all the time. The one day I counted, it was 18 times. :wacko: Also, would it be crazy for me to ask to commission you to knit me that rainbow blanket in the nursery pic or one like this (it looks like it'd be easier, but I know nothing about knitting!) - https://www.e-patternscentral.com/d...code=EK00140&gclid=CPiki5nRmLgCFVBp7Aoddi0AkQ ? :flower: I plan to make a mobile out of yarn (using this idea https://www.makeandtakes.com/glue-yarn-ball-tutorial ) and making tissue paper pom flowers ( https://www.designdazzle.com/2012/04/how-to-make-tissue-pom-flowers/ ) as well as the prints. Plan to find a used or inexpensive dresser to possibly refinish and use for storage / changing table. 

Vegas, like Jasmine, I keep forgetting how far along you are! Time seems like it's flying every time you say how far you are! That's cute that Charlotte won't allow a boy. Lilah, the older of the two nieces, was the same way before we found out it's a girl. She's the only one on that side of the family that thought it was a girl (although she'll be like that with all future cousins, I'm sure!). 

Angel, glad Carter is doing well with potty training! Loving all the new clothes. I want to go crazy buying clothes, but with the two nieces, I know we'll be getting a lot of hand me downs, so I feel wrong spending the money just yet until I know what we'll have from them. 

Meli, I agree, I'd like the must haves list, too! Idk about Angel, but I have a much easier time being social not in person. I even get nervous calling people, lol. Yep, I've found maternity mixed in at Goodwill, very annoying. It's not like it's hard to tell what is and isn't maternity. If it isn't obvious. the tags on the inside always say it! Do you have any pics from this last u/s? Oh also, I love the name Milo. I tried getting Blake to let me name Capone (the cat) Milo when we adopted him, he wouldn't go for it, so I said I can use it for a child's name and he didn't like that idea either, lol. I do love it, though!

AFM, haven't seen many ants since that one day. There were a few the next day and a couple the day after that, but then they all but stopped. Not sure what we did... maybe the window caulking helped, maybe wiping down the counters with vinegar... I don't know, but I'm not complaining!

Blake had to work yesterday, so I spent the whole day cleaning. Now the house is pretty much spotless, yay! He then slept from 3:30-8:30 and then we went for the town fireworks. There were soooo many people and the street to the park was closed already by the time we got down there, so we drove closer to our house and parked in a lot where we could see fireworks for 360 degrees. It was pretty cool; this town doesn't mess around when it comes to celebrating for sure. Our whole neighborhood was setting them off, too. 

I've been feeling A LOT of movement lately. They're getting super strong. 

Also, should be doing first maternity pics on Sunday, so that's exciting (and nerve wracking... I'm super camera shy). 

I took a pic of my new hair to show you guys and was going to upload it now, but I forgot that I took it with my iPad, and I didn't take it with me to work. :dohh: So I'll post that later.

Halfway bump pics!
https://i.imgur.com/OGGpjJp.jpg https://i.imgur.com/8B6zONZ.jpg


----------



## StefNJunk

Oh! Meant to ask, since we're doing photos Sunday, do you guys have any ideas for pics? I'm pretty much clueless and am not inspired when googling maternity / pregnancy pics.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, you looked like you popped a little!

Vegas, yes they certainly love him and he loves them too. But they drive me crazy and can't wait to get away from them. It is even worse with these hormones. Carter also knew this one was a girl, all the way back from when we bought those shoes for our pregnancy announcement. 
Wow, that celebration sounds wonderful! So much free stuff! I think we will take Carter to a parade next year. I think they do a few around here and in neighboring towns.

Melissa, your pic didn't come through:( It does sound beautiful. I love sleeping with the windows open too.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I have a maternity pic board on pinterest, you can look at that for a couple ideas. Pinterest has a ton.


----------



## angel2010

Oh yeah, and its my vday today!:happydance: She was measuring three days behind last time, so I will feel better at 25 weeks.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I was just asking Blake the other day, "Does my stomach look bigger than a few days ago, like a lot bigger?" Lol. I think I popped a little, too! Still getting this weird ab bump thing though... Don't know if you can see it in those pics very well. 

Thanks for pointing me toward your pic board, I also found Meli's and got a couple ideas between the two of them. I did find a few on Pinterest when I looked before. I think part of the problem is I'm not very big yet, and the pic ideas are mostly better for being further along. I just want some midway ones so I can send them to my mom.

Yay for vday!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

OK, so I'm going to post this real quick and then we have a b-day party to go to (it took me almost 30 minutes to convince my laptop to start). So here I am at 16+6. Still not the most defined bump, but at least I'm starting to look preggo. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I'll respond to all the other posts later.
 



Attached Files:







16+6.JPG
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## angel2010

Very cute Vegas! Have fun today!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

That sounds so weirdletting your dry cleaned clothes sit in plastic bags until 2014! But I guess 2014 will be here before we know it.

Wow..youre brave to want to go play golf in the heat. DH and I pretty much hibernate when its this hot. If theres no consistent shade, were not going lol :nope:

You make a good point for not telling Charlotte just yet about the baby

Your 4th of July sounds like it was lots of fun! Free watermelon and hot dogs..Im there!

I HATE home fireworks. They are so loud to me and Im a big scaredy catso afraid someone will get hurt. Watching the fireworks show, I had to put on my ear plugs because I kept getting startled. Think I will need to bring baby earplugs for next year for my gummi bear! 

Yup..you definitely have a bump!! So cute!! And I dont know what youre talking about when you say you had some leftover padding from Charlotte? Where??? :wacko: Youre all baby!!

*Angel,*

Dh is also a compulsive gum smacker, good thing that he hardly chews gum! Sometimes, when he asks me if I have some (which I always do, btw) I say sorry, I do not :muaha:

Like you, I also am very chatty and tend to over-share once I feel comfortable. It bugs DH to no end because he is a VERY private person. I have to censor what I say around him.

2 weeks to wait for the prints?? WHAT?? I dont know how you can be so patient!

Now it makes sense why you dread telling Carter about the baby.but Vegas makes good points.

YAY to Carter getting the hang of the pooping!! :happydance:

Sorry that your parents irritate you. Hopefully that feeling lessens once the baby is here! Because you know they love Carter so much, theyre gonna love the new baby just as much and will probably want to spend even more time with you guys!

Probably a stupid question, but what is your vday? 

*Stef,*

I LOVE that rainbow blanket!!! I have to hunt someone down to see if I can put in my order. I think my office mate knits. Shes a sweet older lady (around 55 y/o) but I hate to discuss baby things with her because, well.her daughter died 10 years ago. She struggled to get pregnant, went through the whole fertility specialist route, had numerous miscarriages before a successful pregnancy. Her daughter was sickly and had some disease, she was in and out of the hospital for a bulk of her short life, and died when she was 5 years old. Breaks my heart so I really try to be considerate and not yap about me and my pregnancy. She is a very very strong lady, with strong faith. I admire her!!!

I do have 2 new ultrasound pics but they are so unclear! I mean, I can see the feet and arms but the head seems to blend into, idk, maybe the sac? 

Love the bump! You have definitely popped. Love the top youre wearing, also!

GL on your maternity pics tomorrow! I cant wait to see them! Dont be nervous. Im sure they will come out beautiful!

Like you, I'm super camera shy. I blink a lot in photos with flashits like I anticipate the flash and blink. Ive done that since I was a kid. Have ruined at least a couple of wedding group shots when I served as flower girl :growlmad:

As an adult, Ive realized that when I am slightly buzzed, 2 things happen. I loosen up and get more rhythm when dancing, AND I get more photogenic! IDK what Im going to do when its time for maternity pix. I mean, not like I can down liquor to get a quick buzz, right?

*Jasmine,*

:happydance:
1 more day for your scan!!!!

*Afm,*

I went shopping to Ross for maternity clothes and bought 3 pairs of bottoms: jean shorts, jean capris, and jeans. Also bought a tank and a cute sleeveless top. Spent $65. Nothing cost more than $15.99!

The name Milo is out :nope: DH says it reminds him of a dog? There was a movie out that was named Milo and it was about a dog? Even my mom gave it a thumbs down. But, the name Xander seems to have grown on her.

Here is the view from my brothers porch that was unable to post. 

We went to the parade and my brother is a veteran, so he was in the front of the parade in the color guard. DH asked him how he felt and he said it felt great to feel the appreciation from the crowd. USC pretty much owns that island. They have such a presence there and USC ferries in the whole marching band to march in the parade. THEY ROCK! They played their songs and of course, the famous Fleetwood Mac song Tusk. 

The fireworks show was awesome! Such fancy designs of fireworks that Ive never seen before!

oh yeah...another thing! DH insisted on renting a golf cart to explore the island on the afternoon of the 4th. We stopped at a scenic view to take pix, and he busts out this ring!!
 



Attached Files:







Catalina.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 6









Ring.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## angel2010

OMG Melissa!!! That ring is gorgeous!!!How sweet of him! 
That view is to die fo as well!! 
And tell dh that Milo is in!! Milo is actually the name of the cat in the movie "Milo and Otis" and it is a very cute movie. 
Please don't even say that I will see my parents more! I can NOT handle anymore! 
Vday is viability day, when your baby can live outside of the womb, still with significant help of course. 
And as for being buzzed, I am the same. I loosen up, actually try dancing occasionally and am much better in bed.:blush: (or at least adventurous!) 
And my wait for pics is already killing me!! I check her site constantly. She will post a sneak peek soon that will include just a couple pics and then we will get the rest.

AFM, nothing going on here, need to get off this computer and do some cleaning!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: that ring is gorgeous! The view is nice too, but you get to look at the ring all the time. Sounds like a wonderful weekend. I guess I should go check out Ross as I currently only have one pair of maternity shorts. I ordered another pair from Old Navy two weeks ago and they still aren't here. Arg! While 2014 seems like a long way off to wear something again, after Charlotte I wasn't working and when I started back this year I was pulling dry cleaning tags from 2009 off of my suit pants! At least they still fit.

Angel: Hooray for v-day! Let's hope she bakes for a good while longer. Can't wait to see your photos once they come in. I'd be checking the photos website all the time too.

Stef: you have a great bump. Not sure what you mean by the "ab thing". With Charlotte I never got a really round bump as it always was a bit flat at the point that stuck out the most. I need to check out your links as everyone really seems to like the blanket. Glad your ant problem has cleared up.

Jasmine: I'll be checking this thread first thing tomorrow and I expect to see your announcement! Enjoy your scan.

Afm: so Ben told Charlotte about the baby yesterday. I don't know why he felt the need to tell her. Pretty sure she has already forgotten. Yesterday she was adamant that this is going to be a girl. Today we took Charlotte to see her first movie in the theater. We saw Despicable Me 2 in 3-D. She did great and the movie was super cute. Glad we went to the early showing as there was only about 15 other people there (most with little kids too). Hope we will still be able to find time to do things with just her after the baby is here.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I do think I know what you mean about your belly. Sort of b shaped. I had it with Cart, but not this time. Probably because everything is still stretched out from him. I think it is so crazy that four of us had the navy/gray wall nursery with the rainbow blanket pinned!

Vegas, glad the movie went well. We went to an exclusive showing of a Veggie Tale movie with Carter, but it was only 45 min and he cried when we had to leave. We are going to our first real movie this Tues. One of the theaters does free family movies in the summer, but they are older movies, so we are going to see Ice Age. I am hoping he does well, or if not, that there aren't many other people there. I am glad telling Charlotte went well. She will probably bring it up again randomly. You are certainly right about the impatience of a toddler though. We didn't even tell Carter about going to the beach until the day before, because he still doesn't even remotely understand "tomorrow".

Jasmine, can't wait until tomorrow! Will you be our third girl, or get the boy you think it is?????

AFM, got lots done today. Swept and vaccumed. Dusted and windexed all the glass. A load still in the dryer and washer, but then all laundry will be done. Feeling pretty good. I have even been able to skip nap a few times lately, but only when we spend the morning at home. If we go anywhere, I am exhausted. 
So right now I feel like I am in pregnancy limbo, like I am done with 2nd tri, but not quite ready for 3rd tri.


----------



## Middysquidge

Guys, have to be very quick, will rely properly tonight I promise! 


IT'S A GIRL! 

SO shocked but very happy :) x x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

First, Jasmine, yayyyy for another girl! I bet Eva is going to love that!

Vegas, what a cute bump! I agree with Meli, WHAT extra padding? Liar! 

Angel is right, the ab thing I'm talking about is sort of a B shape, but not from excess fat, from ab muscle. This is the only time I'd ever complain about a muscle, lol. 

Meli, Blake and I hibernate when it's hot, too, and the summers here are BAD, so we usually only get out if we're at his mom's with the pool. Since we're now an hour and a half away from her house... it's not going to happen much this summer! 

That's so sad about your co-worker's daughter! I can completely understand not wanting to talk too much baby stuff with her. I have a friend who knits, but I put an order in with her for a scarf ... idk, 4 years ago? So yeah, not attempting that one again! 

When I get buzzed, I squint a lot, so my buzzed pics don't look so great (although I do get way less camera shy!). 

Yay for inexpensive maternity clothes! I stopped at Goodwill again, only managed to find a pair of jeans, but they were brand new, still with tags, cute and only $4.99, so I'm not complaining. I can wear jeans and stuff to work, but no one seems to wear tank tops or sleeveless things (which is mostly what I have for summer), so I've been hunting down shirts with sleeves... with not much luck! 

What a beautiful view! And ring! That's gorgeous!

Angel, we're definitely taking hints from that nursery, but Blake wasn't into the gray walls, so that's changing, and since his mom got us a crib, it won't be gray, it'll be dark wood.

AFM, didn't end up doing the photos yesterday. The guy never got ahold of me, and around 3:30 I said screw it, we'll just do it another time. I still plan to do more than one shoot, though, so probably in a few weeks. 

We saw World War Z on Friday. It was pretty awesome, but I'm biased. I'm a HUGE zombie fan. There were some really crazy parts, they introduced new things I'd never seen in a zombie movie (and I've seen A LOT). 

I need to find something work from home ASAP. I've given up on a regular job because at this point I'd be starting it then leaving for maternity leave with the good chance of not going back, with the costs of daycare being SO high. This drive is stressing me out and knowing I have to leave here when she's born and not having a back up income is stressing me out even more... 

But on another note. Yayyyyy again for Jasmine :) Have you guys narrowed down to a girl's name you love? :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Yay for a girl Jasmine!!!! That is wonderful!!! Now we need Melissa and Vegas to even it up!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Ok, ok I take back my comment that you will end up seeing your parents more once the baby is here :winkwink:

Thanks for explaining v-day. I had never heard of that term before. You learn something new every day!

Yah, I HATE dancing. Probably because Im not good at it AT ALL. I have not one iota of rhythm in this body. Sad because my parents sent me to dance lessons from age 3 until age 9. I always hated the lessons! Sorry my parents wasted their money, although they will never admit it was a waste :nope: My mom and dad both have rhythm so idk where my shortfall comes from. DH loves to dance, and my mom and godmother are always his dance partners. So yah, getting buzzed helps loosen me up too! That's the only time I will be caught dead on the dancefloor!

Cant wait for the sneak peek of your pics!!!

I also have the grey walled nursery pinned, I think? I love it but I dont think its going to happen. Weve been thinking of rearranging/switching rooms for DS and the office. Which means the nursery will be the smallest room, and I think dark walls will make the room look smaller. 

Wow..sounds like you got lots done yesterday! I did absolutely NOTHING--didnt even unpack :nope: Bad girl! Just relaxed and caught up on my sleep deficit. We did go out for lunch. 

*Vegas,*

If you havent got your Old Navy order by now, I dont think you will :nope: My orders take at the most 7 days, but usually less than that. Perhaps the item was backordered or out of stock?

I only went to one Ross, but will stop by another Ross after work today or tomorrow. The one I went to had mostly casual wear, not too much of a selection of work attire. Im hoping this other Ross has more of a selection.

Omg that would be so funny if Charlotte was right about the new baby being a girl~

We all went to the movies on Friday night while at Catalina and also saw Despicable Me. It was so cute!

Oohh and now that you posted your pic, I now see what you mean about being the long lost, blonde Kardashian :thumbup: I agree, you could fit in with that family LOL :haha:

*Stef,*

Too bad you guys live so far from someone with a pool. Sounds like us. My mom has a huge pool but we live about 1 hour away--longer if there is dang traffic (and there usually is)! :growlmad:

Yah, I definitely censor things I say around my office mate. She is so sweet, always asks how my dr appts went, etc etc. I tell ya, she is so, so strong. I dont think I could be as serene as she is! I guess her faith and the grace of God gives her the strength to not live in the past.

Re the knitting, I remembered a co-worker whose wife knits. I bought a really pretty whirly scarf from her, it was $25. I cant imagine how much she would charge me for a blanket! :nope:

Yay to new jeans for less than $5!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Instead of buying shirts with sleeves, couldnt you buy like a light shrug to wear with your tanks and sleeveless tops? Just to cover up your arms?

BUMMER to no photos yesterday. BOO!!!!

I also want to see World War Z. sounds like an action packed movie.

I hope you find a WFH job soon!! You dont need this stress!!

*Jasmine,*

Congrats on your little girl :thumbup: YAY!! Im sure Eva will be an awesome big sis, and they can share a room! Maybe that will help Eva and her anxiety of fallling asleep alone!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone!

Right, so I&#8217;ve got ten minutes to reply now! Phewff! 

Vegas &#8211; Fab news that you can now feel some movement! Are you getting anymore? Mine started at 16 weeks too and now it&#8217;s a daily thing, I love it, although I only feel it when I sit down after putting Eva to bed as I can finally notice it then! You&#8217;ll probably find the same! Your bump is coming along nicely Vegas! Did you have your day date yet? That sounds fun and a good idea, shane and I should do that while we can! The parade sounds amazing! Wish they did stuff like that around here! I get jelous of 4th July and Thanksgiving, it all looks so fun! I giggled at Charlottle saying &#8216;girl&#8217; to the boys name cos that&#8217;s EXACTLY what Eva said too!


Angel &#8211; sounds like you and Cart are doing a fantastic job on the potty training, so well done! It&#8217;s not easy! He is coming on very quick! Accidents are to be expected, Eva still has the odd one. In fact, on a recent trip to the beach she took a huge poo in her knickers and we had to leave it under car and run away, okay so I&#8217;m showing my true colours now! Oh yes, that&#8217;s right you are moving house too then aren&#8217;t you! I&#8217;m not the only nutter around here! That&#8217;s a fab idea about the park too, it won&#8217;t put me off! Great news for V day, yaaaaaaayyyyy! Can&#8217;t wait for mine! Also, with all that cleaning sounds like your nesting, I am too!


Meli &#8211; Hope you&#8217;re having a great time in Catalina Island! Wow, that view is too die for and the ring! Lucky girl! I wonder if you&#8217;ll have a girl, it&#8217;s just that I KNEW I was having a boy too and guess what it&#8217;s a girl! Hehe! Oh and you are so not this girl in my office, she&#8217;s a total nasty dick for a start! At least you keep it to yourself and aren&#8217;t RUDE! She actually storms off if anyone is eating too loudly around her and swears and gets really horrible about it! It&#8217;s funny cos she has made our whole team feel so uncomfortable that every time she goes to the loo or out to the shop, we all get our snacks out and munch them dead quick! Everyone&#8217;s right though, we shouldn&#8217;t but she&#8217;s so intimidating! I&#8217;m not a huge fan of listening to people eat eithet but the way this girl conducts herself is outrageous! It&#8217;s laughable even! You&#8217;re nothing like her! Good idea about the must haves, I&#8217;ll get my thinking cap on for you hun, I know exactly what you mean, I&#8217;d much rather have advise of friends too! So pleased that you&#8217;re scan went well too! Great bargains on the maternity wear, wow, wish I could find stuff that cheap!


Stef &#8211; I&#8217;ve had a look at those patterns, they are well above my knitting standards I&#8217;m afraid, I&#8217;m still quite basic at knitting and much as I&#8217;d love to knit you a blanket, it takes me FOREVER! This one I&#8217;m doing for my baby I started before my angel was conceived and it&#8217;s only half way through! I&#8217;m actually much better at sewing but I LOVE to knit and want to get better! You&#8217;re better off finding an old lady like Meli said, some of them knit at crazy speeds! Oh I love those pom poms too, I may copy that idea if I may! Wow, your bump really has popped, it&#8217;s adorable and very neat! Sorry that the work situ is stressing you out, all I can say is try no to stress but that&#8217;s easier said than done I know! Big hugs x 


AFM &#8211; So we&#8217;ve been having our first proper sunny weather this year in the UK this weekend and my god, it&#8217;s been hot, I now know what you girls mean when you say it can be too hot! Eva got sunstroke on Saturday and continued with a fever all day yesterday! I love the sun but I have to say it&#8217;s been very hot, not as great when you&#8217;re pregnant! The scan went really well this morning, all the checks were fine, which is such a relief! She kept us waiting until right at the very end of the scan to tell us the sex, I was a nervous wreck! Especially as the baby was being cheeky and was asleep the whole time, we were sent out for half an hour to eat chocolate and run up and down the stairs! It worked and she got to do the final check and then revealed the sex! She asked us each what we though, I said boy and Shane said girl and she said Shane was right! I was GOBSMACKED! I had tears streaming down my face! Shane thought I was disappointed at the fact it wasn&#8217;t a boy until I explained that the tears were that of happiness and being overwhelmed! It was just such a shock, I hadn&#8217;t thought of the baby being a girl at all and had even put a draw together of boys clothes! I have some absolutely gorgeous handmade boys cardigans, if Meli or Vegas have a boy I&#8217;ll have to mail them over! Shane is chuffed to bits as he really wanted another girl and I&#8217;m happy too, I have loads of girls clothes and toys and things and it means we can get a 2 bedroom house now! I just have to think of a girls name now for definite, still love Romy and Willow but gonna get my thinking cap on!


Well, hope all you lovely ladies are doing well including the others that haven&#8217;t been on in a while! Loads of love x x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Okay Meli - Some newborn musthaves (sorry if some are British):

Baby sling (I have peanut shell and moby wrap)
bouncer chair
Breast pump (if you're breast feeding of course but mine was invaluable as my milk didn't come in on day three as expected, I used it to stimulate the supply and make the milk come in!) 
Breast milk bags (if breast feeding)
Baby monitor - I'm deffo getting the Angelcare this time, I used to check if Eva was breathing about fifty times a night, it will stop me from doing this!
Muslim cloths - getting giant ones this time, they have a multitude of uses! 
Tuppence and crumble starsuit (google it, it's fab!)
'Sock ons' - okay socks falling of the baby is one of my personal annoyances!
No cry sleep solution book (or a book about baby sleeping etc, your preferred method!)

For you:

maternity pads
Strong painkillers (cocodamol etc)
Cheap comfy knickers or disposal ones
V shaped pillow for later stages of pregnancy and feeding when baby is here
nipple cream
breast pads
Water spray for labour

I'll think of some more as and when! These are just mine of course, everyone's different ..


----------



## angel2010

I am glad everything went well with the ultrasound. I may have cried when I found mine was a girl too, if I weren't already about to cry from having to pee so bad! I know what you mean about it being hot. It is 93 degrees here today, so 33.89 degrees celcius. We went swimming for a bit and it was lovely, but other than that, you don't want to get out of the house or even open blinds to let sun in because it heats the house so much! Carter really is doing great. I started the Thur we came back from vacation and I would say he was fully potty trained by the next Friday, and I mean him going to the potty without any prompting, poo and pee. He has been wearing a night time diaper still, but this morning it was still dry and he was saying "I gotta pee mom!!!"



To add the the must have list, a must have for me was a Bobby type pillow, great for nursing and just letting baby lay against or sit up against. We also had an angelcare monitor that I now wouldn't be without (but LOTS of people don't have those). It is a breathing censor for tummy sleeping and for those scared of sids.

What I didn't use: 
burp cloths, just used my receiving blankets
tons of receiving blankets, a five pack should be good
tons of fitted crib sheets, 3 should be fine

Also, if you are buying bottles, I would buy a ton of one kind. We bought a bunch of playtex drop ins, but then later changed to doctor browns. We hardly got any use out of the drop ins, so a complete waste of money.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: congrats on another girl! Guess Eva knew all along. I'm sure they will be such good friends (and also have their fair share of fights). I can't believe they waited to the end to announce the gender. I would not have been able to concentrate until they told me. Of course we are not finding out so ours will be a pretty boring scan, but it's always nice to see how baby has grown. Love your list for Meli. I'm going to have to look some of those items up.

Stef: hooray for cheap jeans! Boo to the photographer for standing you up. So Chatlotte had pom flowers in her room. They are so easy to make. I still haven't looked at your Pinterest, but I have a how-to link on mine under my "kid stuff" board. You could even do it as a baby shower activity. I'm going to put World War Z in my Netflix queue. I also like zombie and vampire movies, but not movies about ghosts. Too scary!

Angel: I wish (sometimes) that I was still at home as Regal Cinemas offers $1 kids movies on Tuesdays during the summer. Like your theater they are older movies, but the kids don't care. 

Afm: I've been out and about all day at work. Not a bad way to spend a Monday. Still wearing my normal pants, but the hairband is really starting to stretch. Got a call from my doctor that the spina bifida test came back normal. I felt it would but dh had an uncle with SB so that sort of concerned me.


----------



## angel2010

Glad your test came back normal! My ob never even told me results from my neural tube defect testing and with having such a crappy ultrasound last time I never even asked any questions.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: you didn't use burp cloths? We packed 3-4 everywhere we went as Charlotte spit up all the time. Seriously, she would spit up at least once a day until she turned one. It was so gross, but the doctor refused to give her anything as she was putting on weight (the greedy little thing was off the charts).

Meli: my must haves
-A crib wedge. Helps with reflux and can help prevent SIDS
-Mesh bumper. Not so pretty, but can also prevent suffocation (yes, I'm a paranoid mommy)
-Sleep sack blankets and swaddle me swaddle blankets. Keeps them warm and secure (and again can prevent SIDS). 
-Bouncy seat and/or baby swing
-Pack-n-play: we used this exclusively for the first ten weeks while she slept in our room. We then used it for travel for the next two years and I also used the play element while I attempted to get in a shower and didn't want her destroying the house.
-Small underpads for use on the changing table (buy these on the incontinence aisle at the drug store) the small size is about 18x24 and fits perfectly on top of your changing pad, but saves you a ton of laundry


----------



## angel2010

Nope, I must have had about twelve, but I only used a burp cloth about ten times. Carter wasn't very spitty, but when he did, I just wiped it with the receiving blanket and I put the receiving blanket over my shoulder. Just thinking about this is getting me all excited!!! How silly to be excited about spit up!

Oh yes and I agree with the sleep sacks! With Carter we had two pack in plays, one to travel with us and one the stayed by the bed as a bassinet. Both had bassinet attachments though. With McKinley (just testing it out:wacko:) I will by an Arms Reach Co-sleeper.
We also had both a swing and a bouncy/vibrate chair, and really liked them both.


----------



## angel2010

Jen this is for you. I am extremely sorry I forgot. Here is to your angel, God's light shining all around him or her and full of love!
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4064_zps311bcccc.jpg


----------



## angel2010

So I got some second hand 0-3/3mo clothes from a lady and I feel like I got a steal! There are tons of cute outfits, and stuff I would actually buy! I got all this for $50!!
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4065_zpsa2749395.jpg

And for you Melissa, to put a face to the name, Peepers!
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4066_zpsc8e81567.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: well, I think you have the 0-3 month age covered. Lots of cute stuff there. Peepers looks thrilled in that photo. Lol.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine, Vegas & Angel,*

Thanks so much for your must have list. It is invaluable :hugs:

*Vegas,*

Yay to negative SB results :happydance: How many tests did you do? 

*Angel,*

Love that pic of Peepers and Carter. Carter is adorable!! He no longer has that baby face in your signature. Hes starting to develop a lil boy face, iykwim?'

SCORE! on the clothes you bought :thumbup: Maybe you can keep buying clothes from the same lady, since you like her style and she seems to take care of the stuff?!

Aww, that was so sweet of your candle for Jens angel. I have a horrible memory!! 

*Jasmine,*

Try to stay cool over there!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm not sure how many tests I've done. Three? Cystic fibrosis, Down's (which includes other stuff too) and Spina Bifida. Pretty much whatever they recommended. I refused all these with Charlotte and the mc, but this time I really wanted reassurance. Are you doing any of the tests? How about the NT scan for Down's? Are you still doing weekly scans? Are you going to do this the whole pregnancy? I'd love to get a weekly scan, my SIL got one due to some issues, but with work I dong know where I'd find the time.

Afm: I am starting to gain weight at an alarming rate. I need to try to keep this in check. So hard to do when I'm hungry all the time.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I did the Maternit21 test. Its a chromosomal test (The test detects the relative amount of 21, 18, 13, X and Y chromosomal material). But now Im wondering why I didnt do all the other non-invasive blood tests! What an idiot :growlmad: I think I was just so excited that all was still good with my gummi bear. I should have asked for *all* non-invasive tests. 

My last weekly scan was last week. My next dr visit is 3 weeks from now. 
So far, I have lost 4 lbs since I got pg :thumbup: YAY! BUT, its a good thing because Id gained weight before I got pg so, with losing weight, all is good so far!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: have you received the results from the Maternit21 test? Will they tell you the gender? The spina bifida test is a second trimester test so they may offer it to you after week 14. If you had the other test it covers most everything else. Way to go on the four pounds. I lost two by week 13 and have put on seven in the last four weeks. Oops!


----------



## angel2010

The maternity 21 test should be testing for downs syndrome and then you have neural tube defect testing around 20 weeks I think by ultrasound or they can do some blood tests for that. I think I had that around 16 weeks-ish. I have not even been offered spina bifida testing. May only be offered if there is a family history. I think that for me, I gained 4 pounds between my 16 week visit and 20 week visit. I don't even want to know what I have gained in the last month! I will find out next Wed though.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I believe that the scale in every doctor's office I have been to lies and is evil. This is why I prefer to weigh at home before I go to the doctor. So you are telling me there is more testing to look forward to? Great. I'm so ready for this kid to just get here so I can see with my own eyes if he/she is OK.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine - at least you can make an attempt at knitting! I can't knit OR sew, and there's a set of curtains I really would like for the nursery that require sewing (I haven't pinned them, really should have because now I have to search out the picture again :wacko: ) Of course you can steal the poms idea! I'm hoping to find someone who wants to help me make them, but like Vegas said, they're really easy (at least they look really easy, but I tend to muck up easy projects, lol).

Vegas, I do have a pin linked for the how-to on the poms! They do look really easy, just a matter of finding the willpower to give it a shot. I love all horror movies. I'm actually pretty jaded with them... I've seen sooooo many it's really hard to impress me with them. 

Meli, do you know when you'll get the results? We aren't doing any of the testing. I don't know about him, but the way I see it is that if there's anything wrong that these tests would find, there is nothing we can do, and we'll love her like crazy anyway. 

Angel, loving the clothes! You got me searching craigslist for clothes, lol. I really shouldn't be buying any right now though, we still haven't seen what we'll be getting from the nieces (SIL has said she has a ton of stuff, a lot still with tags). Besides, what I should really be searching for is maternity clothes. Quickly running out of anything that fits and the hairtie trick on my pants is starting to fail.

AFM, been feeling really off the last week or so. Really down, moody, snappy, irritable. :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

No, Im still waiting on results of the Maternit21 test. They did the blood draw on July 3, and said it takes about 7 business days. Im hoping they will call me with good news by Monday July 15 at the absolute latest, but I plan to start calling them starting day after tomorrow (Friday). Im so impatient!!

Again, asking about the gender was another thing that slipped through my mind at my appt. I always write down questions that I have before I go and I take that sticky note in with me, BUT if any questions come up during the appt, forget it!! I get too excited and it all flies out the window. 

So, in a nutshell, I forgot to ask for all non-invasive tests, I forgot to ask the heartrate # (although we did listen to it) and I forgot to ask if the test results include gender. I am such a dork! Seriously, if its not written down, I forget to do it.

However, the research Ive done on the test indicates that they do find out the gender. FX! I dont want to wait another 3 weeks to find out if my gut is correct (or not)!

7 lbs in 5 weeks isnt bad! Especially if you start out TINY like you did! 

*Angel,*

Thanks for the heads up about the other tests. Makes me feel better that it sounds like I didnt let anything fall through the cracks, and more tests should be coming up at my next appt.

*Stef,*

Show me the pic of the curtains you mentioned to Jasmine. I have a great seamstress who is really, really reasonable. Depending on the curtains you want, and how complicated they are, perhaps I can have her take a look at them.

Because of my advanced maternal age, I know that my dr is all for me doing all the testing. I just didnt want to do any invasive testing, like CVS or amnio, due to the mc risk.

Sorry youre not in the best of moods. Probably due to your job situation. I hope you get out of that funk soon :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I hope your results show gender! I'm excited to know if you're right and don't want to wait, either! :haha:

These are the original curtains I found - https://aboyagirlandapug.blogspot.com/2010/04/8-ruffle-curtain-tutorial.html

And some really good pics of shower curtains that I think provided the inspiration - https://www.elleapparelblog.com/2011/02/anthropology-ruffle-shower-curtain.html

Searching for the pic I also found these, which I think are cute too - https://www.craftingintherain.com/2013/04/ruffle-curtains-circle-ruffles.html


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

The first pic definitely looks doable. 

I've also been eyeing these curtains! However, we have plantation shutters, so I guess curtains are out for us. We have glass shower doors, so it's not like I can have made for my shower.

Hey, I just thought of something. The room that will be the nursery has french glass doors. Right now I have sheer panel curtains on the doors. I wonder if I could do the ruffley thing for the french doors??

What are the measurements of your window(s)?

What color(s) were you wanting to do them in?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I totally blank on most of my questions every time I go to the doctor too. I'm excited to hear your results (esp. The gender). I doubt you would need any invasive tests. The only reason I tested is I just wanted to be prepared should anything be wrong, but we would love the baby no matter what. 

Stef: that's a lot of sewing for those ruffle curtains! I sewed the curtains for Charlotte's room (last thing I sewed, in fact). And if I can sew anyone can. On the other hand, I've seen ruffle curtains being sold in a few places so you may be able to pick them up for a reasonable price. Also, check e-bay. They have everything! Sorry you are feeling down. Just try to focus on the positives and all the fun baby stuff. I was laid off from my job when I was 24 weeks preggo with Charlotte and I got pretty depressed. It helped to keep my mind on the baby and work on new projects. 

Work has been crazy today. I think the baby is making me irritable. Of course it could be my co-workers ;). Is it 5:00 yet?!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Im impressed that you sewed curtains! I cant do that. I can sew buttons, I can sew most tears/rips, but I cannot do hems, for sure! For things I need cut and/or hemmed, I take them to the seamstress ($3)! Or, my mom can do simple hems for me.

Aww dont blame poor baby G :hugs: Im sure its your co-workers making you irritable :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am sorry you have been so moody, I almost cried twice yesterday.:wacko: I like the second link a lot. I think I have that pinned somewhere.

Melissa, I always flake out at the doctors with questions too! I try to write them down, but always feel so silly pulling out my pad.

Vegas, sorry work sucked today. I am also anxious for October to be here, because I am starting to get very excited!

So I want to tell you guys what happened when we went out to eat last night. We went to Golden Corral, which is a buffet here. It isn't great, but they have a lot of variety and Carter eats very well there. Anyhow, I went to get some steak and the conversation with the grill guy went as follows:
Me: What are your steak at now? (meaning medium, well, etc)
Him: None you can have. (he sees my belly)
I give him my crazy eye! 
Him: You need it well done, right?
Me: Well medium well is fine with me
So he cuts one open and says 
Him: "no"
Me: well let me see. 
He then shakes his head and puts it aside. He grabs another one, cuts it and then shakes his head again and puts it aside. At this point, I can not believe this is happening and walk away without saying a word. I find my waitress and tell her to send a manager to my table. I tell him, and his jaw drops. He is as flabbergasted as I. He takes the guy off the grill, personally brings me a steak and refunds our money. I could not believe that guy was not going to let me have a steak because he didn't feel it was safe for me to eat. I was about to fly through the glass at him! I was so mad I was sweating and shaking!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: well, on one hand it was nice of him to be concerned. On the other he needs to mind his own business and serve you what you asked for. I for one, am a horrible pregnant person. We cook steaks all the time and I won't even eat them if they are more than medium. So far this hasn't been an issue, but I do know there is some risk. Of course if you've seen that most recent YouTube video of that Golden Corral down here in Florida, you might avoid their meat all together. I'm glad the manager made things right. At least he knows you don't deny a pregnant lady food!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Wow..talk about that guy taking his job way too seriously! I can see why youd be annoyed. Hopefully they just re-trained him on how to do his job and didnt fire him. Id get mad if someone tried to withhold steak from me! Dont *even* try it (dh calls me a carnivore)!:haha:


*Vegas & Stef,*

How you doin? Feeling less irritable today?

*Afm,*

Nothing much going on. I had an appt with the endocrinologist yesterday to check on my thyroid. She said the numbers from the blood draw came out great and I will see her again in 4 weeks. She called me today to give me the results, I didnt have to call her to follow up. Impressive! Not to mention she took alot of time with me and documented my medical history very thoroughly.

I think DH and I have eaten out for dinner almost every night for the last 2 weeks! That's horrible! But it's been too hot to cook anything for dinner.....

I pmd Jen since she hasnt checked in lately. Hope shes ok!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hooray for 12 weeks and good test results. How hot has it been where you are? It's gotten a bit humid here, but it is Florida and this summer really hasn't been that bad. I hope we hear from Jen soon as I've been thinking about her. And, yes, I'm in a better mood today. Probably because my boss hasn't been around. Also, it's almost Friday!

Btw ladies, today is 7-11 aka free slurpee day from 11-7 at all 7-11's. Free 12oz slurpees to help cool us all off. I wasn't actually aware of this until a few minutes ago, but I may stop in.


----------



## Meli_H

OMG ladies I am so pissed off/irritated!!I just got a call from my dr office. The Maternit21 lab advised them that I need to re-take the test. They said there wasnt enough of a sample provided-even though they took 2 vials of blood :nope: The nurse said thats weird-theyve done this test plenty of times and never had this problem. She suspects maybe something happened on the lab's end--perhaps a vial broke or something? IM SO MAD :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I WAS SUPPOSED TO BE GETTING THE RESULTS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS--NOW I NEED TO WAIT AT LEAST 7 MORE DAYS FOR RESULTS! Leave it to me and my body for a snafu like this to happen! 

Thank goodness I dont have to drive into work tomorrow to get this done since my mom can pick me up from work and take me back to dr's office tomorrow to get more blood drawn.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm so sorry. Ask if they can rush the re-test. They at least owe that to you.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, Yay to 12 weeks!!! I am glad to hear your thyroid numbers are good. I was told with my genetics test, (which I believe was the same as yours, just done by a different company) that there was a chance I might get no result and they would need to re-draw. What I think it means is that they weren't able to extract enough of baby's blood from yours. Sorry you have to wait longer though. I can't wait to find out what you are having. Currently you are the only one left to find out since meanie Vegas is planning to hold out on us and when Jen gets her bfp she is planning to hold out too. Did she respond. I hope she is doing well. We have been VERY fortunate in getting pregnant right away. We truly do realize how lucky we have been. I can't imagine how hard it must be to see bfn's month after month. I still pray for her every night and I hope it happens for her very soon.

Vegas, that stinks, we really don't have any 7-11's that I know of here:( I don't even want to watch that video. I currently like Golden Corral :blush: and would rather walk with my head in the clouds. 

AFM, we went to Silver Dollar City today. It was fun, but so so so hot! 91 degrees today I think. My mom went with us, so she followed Cart around and pushed the stroller. No big plans this weekend, may go back to the water park, but not sure. Melissa, I forgot to refill my thyroid meds today and I don't have a pill to take tomorrow. Do you know if I get them first thing in the morning if I can take one in the AM and one in the PM? 
I am starting to get really bad heartburn. I woke last night at 3:30 and 5:30 to take tums. I am going to take my zantac tonight, it is already hurting right now (eating Taco Bell doesn't help). This was the only thing that made me miserable when pregnant with Carter. I used to take the max dose of tums (10) and a zantac every night and it was still bad. I am not looking forward to dealing with that again, especially since I still have 15 weeks to go (can you believe it is only 15 weeks!!!!). We finally got our sneak peek on Tuesday, only two pictures of Carter. But hopefully only a week and a half and we will have them all. I am getting VERY anxious!!!


----------



## angel2010

Here was our sneak peek. I noticed after we left the house that Jeff didn't put an undershirt on him, but it was too late to go back. I then later noticed that other button was undone and buttoned it about 30 minutes into our shoot.
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/newedgesneakpeek_zps0441187a.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: those are very sweet photos! Can't wait to see the rest. I know I'm a meanie not finding out the gender, but I love a good surprise.

Afm: I'm having some issues with Charlotte and I'm hoping they have nothing to do with her knowing about the baby. The teachers at school say she won't listen to them at all. At home she is no more stubborn than usual, but she's been waking in the middle of the night either because she says she's scared or needs to pee. I always take her to the potty before we go to bed around 10 so she can pee and for months this has been enough for her to sleep through. Last night went in at 10:15 and her bed was soaked. She's never done that! She then got up again at 4:30 to pee (she has to come all the way across the house to do this so we will tuck her back in even though she has a bathroom two steps from her own room). I need my sleep and I need a secure child. Any suggestions?


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Last week, it was between 105-108 degrees. It finally started cooling off Wednesday, but my Sunday well be back in the 90s. I guess I can deal with 90s, but anything past that is too too hot! :growlmad:

Did you get your free slurpee and cool off yesterday?

I went this morning to get the new blood draw, and the nurse said that she will Fed Ex the samples today and indicate re-draw. Supposedly, that speeds up the process. 

YES, you are a meanie with waiting til birth to find out gender :haha:

Actually, I kind of admire that patience. You obvs have more patience than Ill ever have!

Ohhh..sorry to hear of those issues with Charlotte. Ive never had to deal with this type of stuff. DS was 2 y/o when I met him and I dont think he's ever had the waking up issue. Hes always been a good sleeper-even as a toddler--once hes out, hes down for the count! Hes a heavy sleeper to this day :thumbup:

*Angel,*

I think you're right. You make a good point about the blood draw. I did some research and read the same thing--sometimes theres not enough fetal dna in the maternal blood if its too early. Today I am 12+2 so that should be far enough along to extract what they need. Ive come to see it as: as impatient as I am and irritated at the delay, Id rather have the delay and have good results, and accurate results. I hope its a trade off :haha:

Im glad your mom accompanied you to Silver Dollar City, since it sounds like she helped a lot with Carter, taking some of the burden off you.

Jen did respond to my pm! She said she will update us soon.

Regards to your thyroid rx, idk. Im so sorry I cant provide any help! However, since the instructions state to take it every day at the same time so that the level is pretty constant in your body, I wouldnt double up on the dose. Maybe you could ask the pharmacist?

Sorry to hear of the heartburn. I know what you mean! Vegas turned me on to Pepcid and I swear by it. 

Those pics of Carter are adorable! He is a doll :hugs:

Why oh why is she taking so long! Well, based on the sneak peek, Im sure they will be worth the wait.

I wonder what will come first--my test results, or your pix? 

*Stef & Jasmine,*

Where/how are you?


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Girls:

I am sorry I have been MIA lately. Things have been crazy busy and we have had something going on every night this week. Thankfully I have today off to get caught up on things. I am watching my almost 4 year old nephew so I just have a few mins to check in but I wanted to let you know I am doing ok and really appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers. 

I really just had the one bad day (when af showed up). I seem to need one day to be mad and sad and disappointed that another month passed without a bfp. Once I have that day I seem to be able to get on with things and be positive again. 

I am about halfway through my tww. I actually ovulated on my own without the trigger shot this month. The progesterone supplements are really doing their job. Last month for the first time I had a really high number on my cd21 test and this month I didn't need a trigger shot. Definite progress which is very encouraging. I had a tracking ultrasound last Thursday (which was cd14) and I had one big follicle. I likely would have triggered that day on a normal month but my doctor and the nurse that normally would do that were both away. I went in on Monday for a scan (cd 18) and they were going to trigger me that day. When I got my scan they saw that I had already ovulated. I am supposed to go today to get my progesterone level tested. I should get that result on Monday. So I ovulated sometime between Thursday and Monday. I estimate I am now somewhere between 5-7 dpo. Lets hope for another good number!! 

Thank you so much for the candle Angel. We went to the lake on my angel due date (it was a Friday). That weekend was a long weekend (Canada Day is July 1 which is like the American 4th of July). So we had a nice weekend at the lake at my husband's family cabin. His mom and dad, sister and our niece and two nephews were up as well. The weather was pretty good and we had a really good day at the beach in the water on Monday before we came home. My husband of course had no idea what the day was (until I told him while we were having a bit of an argument in the car before we left for the lake). I had even mentioned it to him a couple weeks prior (and it falls on his mom's birthday) so he really had no excuse. I was a bit annoyed but I know he just thinks differently than I do. Its not that it isn't important to him. He felt really bad after I reminded him what the day was. It ended up being a pretty good day in the end. Although I wish that things had gone differently I have accepted that it wasn't meant to be. I wasn't sure how I would feel when the actual day came I was glad to know that I was ok with it. 

I just know one of these months (soon) I will join you girls. Maybe this will be my month!! I do feel good about this cycle. We will know soon!! You girls will definitely be the first to know!! 

Jasmine I am super excited to hear that you are having a girl. Its funny because it seems like in my life all the people around me are having boys. (My sister has four boys, my best friend just had a boy, my co-worker just had a boy two days ago). Everyone here so far is having a girl. Maybe Meli and Vegas will have boys to even things out a bit. When I think of me having a baby I definitely think I will have a girl. I don't know why, I just have always thought that. 

I better post this and go entertain my nephew. Four year olds can get into a lot of trouble if they are left unattended (well he isn't unattended....but I don't just want him to watch tv all day....he is here to hang out with auntie!!). We were going to go to the pool today. It was 30 degrees C here the last few days. Of course, since I am off and want to go to the pool today the high is only 22 degrees and it is supposed to rain. We may still try to go. Or we might go to the park instead (as long as the rain stays away!!). 

I will try to post more later. I have lots to respond to!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

It sounds like you are in a good place, both emotionally and physically. It is all so positive and encouraging--your body has definitely come around and started to cooperate :dance: Thats great that you ovulated on your own!!! Im sure your progesterone number will come back high! :thumbup:

*YES,* you will be joining us soon with your bfp! I know it!
:dust::dust::dust:

I hope it doesnt rain and that you and your nephew have a blast, whatever you end up doing. Theyre so much fun at that age!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: congrats on ovulating on your own. Fingers crossed that this is your month. So chasing around after a four year old isn't enough to discouage you from wanting a child? Kids are great, but they are exhausting too! 

Meli: because Charlotte got a bad report from school I did not take her to 7-11 as I refuse to reward bad behavior.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Jen: congrats on ovulating on your own. Fingers crossed that this is your month. So chasing around after a four year old isn't enough to discouage you from wanting a child? Kids are great, but they are exhausting too!
> 
> Meli: because Charlotte got a bad report from school I did not take her to 7-11 as I refuse to reward bad behavior.

Vegas,
Good call!


----------



## angel2010

So quiet in here this weekend!

Vegas, I am sorry Charlotte is acting out. Do you guys talk about the baby a lot? If you haven't been then I wouldn't think it would have that affect already. What do I know. How has she been this weekend? Does she have all her teeth could one of those last molars be coming it, or maybe a growth spurt?

Melissa, I am glad they are going to rush the new draw. And yes, as much as my mom drives me CRAZY, she was very helpful at the theme park. It was really nice to just watch and enjoy. Also, I spoke to the pharmicist when I got my thyroid meds. He said that I could not double up my meds. I didn't like that answer because while my endocrinologist is okay with my numbers, I wish they were a little lower so missing one pill can raise my number and I didn't want that. So, I called my endocrinologist and he said that because the meds are so slow in entering and leaving the system that it was fine to take two one night. So I got two conflicting answers, not sure which one was really right, but being pregnant, I didn't want to screw around with my numbers so I took two. Hopefully it won't happen again while pregnant. If I weren't pregnant, I would have said oh well.
And hopefully I will get my pics first, but I am excited either way!!

Jen, I am glad you are feeling better and I am very happy to hear that your body seems to be doing a great job on its own! FX for your results Monday. I am also happy to hear that you took your angel's due date well.:hugs: The way you picture yourself having a girl, is how it was for me, only I pictured boys. Which of course is why I was SO shocked to hear girl! Hope you had fun at the pool, or at least had fun anyway if you didn't.

Stef and Jasmine, hope you guys are well.

AFM, I am starting to get super excited about having a baby. It feels like it hits me more each day and I am SUPER excited. But, I am extremely anxious too. I hate that we are in this house with no room for her and we have also been really scraping by without Charlie's money. Had we not had the vacation to pay for it would have been better, but I had already paid for a portion of it and didn't want to loose it. If I could ask for some prayers that Jeff gets a better paying job VERY shortly after graduating or that he gets moved up with his current job. And if he gets moved up, that the pay raise is worth it. Nothing else going on here. Here are a couple of pics. The first pic is of some stuff I got while pregnant last time, or between pregnancies. The second is of a couple other things I got on sale at Babies R Us.
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4096_zps0c47ecc2.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4098_zps71a52ed9.jpg


----------



## angel2010

The first pic has a carseat cover and bf cover. Also those shoes from the announcement pic and a Christmas sleep sack that I got for $1. The elephant onsie was from when I told Jeff about the angel pregnancy.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: cute finds. I especially like the mermaid outfit. I suppose I need to pick up a few things if the price is right. I'll pray for Jeff. When does he graduate? May I ask what kind of degree he's getting? Also, I think you might be on the right track with growth spurt. Charlotte has been sleeping about 30-60 minutes longer in the morning so that usually equates growth spurt. 

Afm: Saturday I turned 34. I don't feel like I'm quite that old. It feels like barely any time has passed since my 21st birthday. Ha! We had a great day together and I finally got a new laptop which means I could finally offload the 800+ photos from my camera so I can put together photo albums for 2012 and 2013. I was doing great with these until I ran out of memory on my old computer. Also, my charger only sometimes worked so it was just time. Although I have not started shopping for baby, I have started shopping for Christmas. I figure I'll be too big or busy in late November/early December to do it, so why not start now. Target has a ton of toys on sale so I'm saving money too. Now if I can just find a hiding spot until December 25th.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, that sucks about having to do the blood test again! I hope they do get the results to you quickly, I'm dying to know! About the curtains, I'll have to measure the window. I found the curtain panel for about $30 after shipping... still seems like a lot to me!

Angel, those pics of Carter are awesome! He's going to be such a handsome young man. Loving the new clothes! We got a ton yesterday from Blake's mom. At the rate she is buying stuff, we won't need to buy anything, lol. I'll have to take some pics.

Vegas, I hope Charlotte starts behaving better. Sorry I don't have any advice! Has it gotten any better over the last few days? Yay for a new laptop! My extended warranty just ran out on mine, so I'm expecting it to spontaneously combust soon. That's how things usually work, right? 

Jen, yay for o'ing on your own! Definitely a positive sign that things are headed in the right direction. :dust:

AFM, nothing to really report. Just been really down and tired and not feeling like doing much at all. I feel like I'm back in 1st tri, although not quite that bad. Heartburn has gotten worse (it's not horrible, just comes on more easily and wakes me up in the night). I feel extremely hormonal - depressed, sad, irritable, angry... As for other symptoms, my feet are swelling a lot and I've got a light linea negra starting. My boobs seem to have shrunk back down a little bit for now, not as firm. Boooo. I was beginning to like my bigger boobs, lol. Will be happy when they come back!

We went down to Blake's mom's to go swimming yesterday. People who say swimming is great during pg aren't lying. My back has been really sore lately from sitting at work / the 2 hours driving in addition to being pg... all pain gone in the pool. It was fabulous. And the kids weren't home so it was just us! 

Had my latest midwife appt on Friday. Sienna kicked the doppler, little troublemaker! 

Blake is a huge sucker for a cute face. He woke me up yesterday morning and my first reaction - "What did you do?" He was standing at the foot of the bed holding a kitten. She was wandering around our house, apparently a stray, and he took her in to give her food and water. Now she's living in our office until a friend of mine gets back from vacation (not until Sunday :wacko: ) to hopefully adopt her. I'm watching craigslist and a local missing pets website for anyone who may post her as missing and I'm going to get her scanned for a microchip. We're already growing attached to her, which is baaad. We can't keep another cat! Also, she has worms. Great! So now I'm contacting vets trying to see if I can get worm med without having to pay for an exam. :wacko: I'm pretty sure it's tapeworm but not 100% so I want the meds that treat both tapeworm and roundworm, which is only sold through the vets. I'm just hoping we don't end up not being able to give her away.


----------



## StefNJunk

Someone knock some sense into me. This kitten has me in love. She's so damn cute and sweet. Took her to the vet yesterday, got flea meds (noticed a couple fleas on her yesterday when I got home) and deworming meds and got her scanned for a microchip (no chip). Totally fell in love with her yesterday. Got home from the vet and Blake was basically saying he wants to keep her. We decided we'll let my friend make the final decision - if she wants her, she adopts her. If not, we keep her. I was on my way in to the room we're keeping her in last night when I got a text from my friend saying she wants her. And then I got sad :( Stupid cat for being sweet and loving and stupid Blake for bringing her in...


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Of course I will pray for you and your familys circumstances getting better with Jeffs graduation, whether it means getting a better job or getting promoted! :hugs:

Aww your outfits are so cute!!! 

*Vegas,*

Happy Belated Bday :cake: ! Btw, you sure dont look 34. Oh, and 34 *ISNT* old (this coming from the soon-to-be 41 y/o)!

Nice bday gift ya got!

I like your idea of early Xmas shopping. Im a planner so I may just do that. OR I may just use the excuse of being pg and busy to not buy as many gifts as I usually do. I ALWAYS overspend and I cant help it :growlmad: I have a large family. We do a secret santa for the kids and a separate one for the adults, but I still end up buying gifts for lots. Heres a list: dh, ds, mom, dad, my 2 brothers, sil, niece and 2 nephews, my grandmother, my godson, mil, bil, my godmother. I spend at least $50 on each gift--thats already $850 (I spend at least $100 on ds and ds gifts). Not to mention gifts for dss homeroom teacher, his band teacher, 3 of our neighbors, our mailman and our gardener, usually buy a few toys for the invariable toy drives that pop up.Come to think of it, maybe I will try to get out of gifts this year. Who am I kiddingI always give in :wacko:

GL on finding a hiding spot LOL!

*Stef,*

Yay to getting bunch of clothes from Blakes mom :thumbup:

Sorry youre feeling down. Those damn hormones!! :hugs:

Dont worry.. Im sure your bigger boobs will be right back! I hate mine. They definitely get in the way of things now---Im horrified to think of how big they will be when I give birth :nope:

I wish we had a pool..I would so love it!

Awwthe visiting kitty sounds so cute! Perhaps its meant to be that your friend takes it furever.

*Afm,*

Had a great weekend. it was my nephews 12th bday on Saturday so they had a swimming party/luau for him at my moms house. Sunday we just hibernated because it was so darn hot! :growlmad:

I bought an angel sounds monitor and used it last night. I heard my babys hb. At least, I _think_ I didbut it seemed too easy to find it?? Like, it was right there. idk!? :wacko:

I have an appt with the perinatologist on Thursday afternoon. He is going to do the Nuchal measurement. *Please keep praying for me and that my baby is healthy!*


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, he will have his MBA. His bachelors is in accounting, but the mba is business. He wants in the accounting field, but because he doesn't have any experience, he can't seem to get an interview for any of the positions that pay what he needs even though he has the knowledge. He has been stuck in the retail world for about ten years and really wants out. He can't afford to take starting pay for an accountant at 30-40k. He also wants to get his cpa, but we can't afford to do that until he gets a better paying job.

I am glad it sounds like a growth spurt and not the baby that is effecting Charlotte. Happy Birthday again and yay to a new computer! I really want to wipe this one clean and start over, but I need to same all my pics to disks first and it sounds like so much work! I will have to check out target and see what deals they have.

Stef, I am a sucker for kittens, so you will get no help from me. A friend of mine just got two kittens and said something about not being sure how long they will last before they get lost or eaten by a neighborhood tom cat. I couldn't believe how flippant she was about it. It broke my heart thinking about those kittens not being kept inside. But people have outside cats all over. She isn't a trashy or bad person and said she was getting them neutered. I don't know, I guess I just don't like the idea of outside pets. 
I am glad your friend is willing to take her since you guys already have your hands full.
I am sorry you have been so tired and crappy feeling. I love swimming too. We have taken Carter tons already this summer. My LO always kicks the doppler too. 

AFM, I have a mom's night out tonight with some girlfriends and I can't wait. I haven't been away from Jeff and Cart for more than an hour in over a month and I NEED a break! I got a groupon for the restaurant, so I am going to eat very cheap! And of course I can't drink, so that saves money too! I have been clearing out Carter's old stuff to sell on craigslist and tonight I am going to sell his crib bedding set. It kind of makes me sad. I know that I don't want to use it again even if we have a boy, so they is no point in it taking up space. Still a little sad though...
I have my next app tomorrow, no ultrasound or anything though. I will talk to him about my birth plan and about a vbac. I want to write down exactly what to expect in my upcoming visits. I also want to know when I get to see this bean again. I need another girl verification before I take tags off and start washing clothes!


----------



## Meli_H

Angel,

Have fun tonight at your GNO! 

You mentioned something about your computer and pictures on it. My cousin told me about a 'cloud' that you can sign up for. It's free to a certain extent (smaller memory) and you pay a monthly fee if you need more memory. I think this is what it does: it automatically downloads pix from your phone to your computer, AND to the cloud for storage. I could totally be wrong about this, I am so not a techie! Has anybody else heard of this and can shed some more light (and probably end up completely contradicting me lol)!

ANd there's prob a way to remove the pix from your computer and saving them without using disks. That WOULD take forever! I can ask our IT guys here at work. I'm sure they know.

You crack me up :haha: Still want to confirm girl?? Even after the genetic testing and ultrasound :wacko: We sure are funny creatures, aren't we!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I know you'll miss the kitten, but she is going to a good home. 

Angel: wish I had some advice. Could he save up for the CPA exam as that very may give him a leg up. Most retail businesses employ accountants if he could just gear his resume to how his retail experience would help him be an effective accountant for their business. 

I'm pretty sure it's ok to cut the tags off those clothes. So if you are selling some of Carter's stuff does this mean that two children is all you want? Forgive me if we've discussed this before. 

Meli: we spend way too much on each other and family at Christmas and we also "adopt" a family at the holidays and buy for them as well. If I knew the ages of those kids I could buy for them now too. I could have killed Ben last year as he selected a three-month old and I had to go buy gifts for an infant right after my mc. Men are so stupid sometimes. 

Afm: nothing much is going on today except that my boobs are about to fall out of this bra. This did not happen with DD. As I've always had small boobs dh is like the happiest guy alive. It's odd having cleavage for the first time ever.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I'm so tiny up top normally even a little growth made me excited. Not really complaining, though, I'd rather be tiny than huge and have back problems, etc.!

I would love to have a pool, too. Most of our neighbors do. He's talking about getting one someday, but first we'd have to do a bunch of work in our back yard, tear off our deck and replace it, blah blah blah. It won't happen for a long time, if ever.

Kitty is super cute, and such a sweetie. She isn't litter trained, but besides that, she's so well behaved. So sad to think of giving her away :(

If the heartbeat was pretty fast, it was LO's! At 11-12 weeks I started being able to place it right down and find the hb right away, so it doesn't surprise me you were able to! And I know your baby is going to be perfect!

Angel, I can't stand people allowing them outside, either. Ours are strictly indoors, unless we're letting them on the back deck when we are out there. There's just too much that can happen outside - cars, people, other animals, etc etc. Not to mention the havoc they can cause by killing birds and all that. 

Have fun tonight! And I agree with vegas, I think you're pretty safe with taking those tags off! 

Vegas, I had to giggle at your boobs comment. I felt the same way, first time cleavage! Blake hasn't noticed the shrinkage that I have, so I guess that's a positive. I also admit to fudging it a little and getting an amazing push-up bra :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, we could try to save up, there just seems to be so much going on now. We need to move out of this apartment, we really need to get him a new vehicle and of course a baby is coming. We always think we have it together when ttc, then things somehow change or don't work like we think. The same thing happened with Carter.

Melissa, yay to finding the heartbeat!! I will certainly pray for a good test result!

Stef and Vegas, I would gladly give you guys some of my boobs! While they don't seem that big looking at me, but when I take my bra off, they are all floppy and in the way!

Jen, I hope your results were good.

Here is a menu for the place we are going, I am trying to choose between the Chili Relleno and the Cozumel. What do you all think?
https://www.citymexicancuisine.com/menu.html


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I forgot to say that I too know your test will go perfectly. Also, it is a nice long scan so enjoy getting to watch baby move all around.

Stef: just so you know, it gets really depressing when you get to the point that your pregnancy is over and you stop breastfeeding and your boobs deflate (and go from small and perky to a wee bit saggy). Hopefully that won't happen to you. 

Stop bonding with that kitten! All kittens are adorable, it's a fact! Just keep telling yourself that you are merely a foster mom and that you are just getting this kitten ready for its forever home.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: they both sound great. I almost always order chili relleno, but the other sounds super tasty too. You have a coupon so buy both and take one home! 

Ikwym about thinking you've got it all planned while ttc and then once you're pregnant everything changes. When I got pregnant with Charlotte we were both working at high-paying jobs in Vegas and by the time she got here we were living on Orlando on one income. It was a scary time, but we made it through and so will you.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Yay to a happy dh and bigger boobs! :thumbup:

I am so afraid of my boobs deflating!!! I *swear* I will get boob job/reduction/small implants if that happens to me. I think I will also get a tummy tuck if its ridic! 

I lold at you commanding Stef to stop bonding with the kitty :haha:

You give some good advice to Angel (re the CPA exam) and also about your words of encouragement while downsizing when Charlotte arrived. It had to have been a scary time but you guys persevered! 

*Stef,*

Yah, dh talks all the time about things he wants to do to the house. I have to say, in the last 2 years or so, he's really come through with all hes wanted to do. Now he wants to build a huge deck and install a palapa shade. *Oh brother.* I agree it would_ look _nice, but I dont think wed get enough use out of it to justify the expense. BUT, a pool, I can support that!

*Angel,*

Both entrees sound delicious. Now you made me crave Mexican food!!! Guess what Im having for dinner? 

Have you ever tried agua de horchata? Its awesome! Its a drink with rice and cinnamon. The best! Ask them if you can taste a sample before ordering it, just to make sure you like it. Agua de Jamaica is also awesome. Very refreshing, esp on hot days, however, stay away from it while pg. its not recommended, but I dont remember why. Its easy to make, but I stopped making it last summer. Havent had it in about 1 year. I also recommend the Flan (egg custard). Thats dhs favorite Mexican dessert.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls!

Vegas - Glad the spina bifida test came back normal for you and I can't believe you're still in regular trousers! I feel huge now, there's no way I can get in normal stuff, I need to get myself a maternity swimsuit next as I'm stretching my regular one! Sorry to hear you have been having some issues with charlotte, I'm sure it's not too closely related to the new baby! I have finding Eva tough at the mo too, it's the bedtime thing with us, she seems to have some sort of anxiety about being left alone in her room even for a minute. We are finding ourselves sat on the uncomfortable landing for up to 3 hours a night! She is also sometimes using the excuse that she needs the toilet to get out of bed, and she also wet the bed the other night, I am sure she did it for attention! Maybe Charlotte is drinking more fluids with it being hot weather and she is learning how to get attention from going to the toilet? I think I make the mistake of tucking Eva back up and kissing her when she goes back to bed, I think the advise is just to be cool and put them back to bed with minimal contact but it's so hard! I have tried getting her a nightlight, being tough (but I always lose my cool, upset her and then feel guilty!) and have tried stickers but she's outsmarted me on those saying she doesn't want them, she would rather have me and daddy and puts them in the bin? 3 and a half is a tough age! Try not to get too anxious about it being related to the new baby, I doubt it is but I admit I'm getting stressed to wondering how on earth I'll have time for a new baby when madam Eva takes up so much! Well done you for not rewarding bad behaviour, that's easier said than done when they're throwing a huge tantrum! Happy birthday for Saturday too and Meli is right you look a lot younger than 34! I don't know all that much about icloud apart from what Meli said but i know that my macbook isn't compatible as the OS isn't recent enough?

Jen - My thoughts are with you and your angel with your recent due date. I'm glad that you managed to get away and go to the lake, that sounds lovely! Congrats for ovulating on your own, you're making amazing progress! Yes, another girl, it's mainly boys in our family, my OH's dad had 11 borthers and his 41 year old sister was the last girl before Eva! It's all nephews so it's nice to throw some girls into the mix! You're right about 4 year olds phewf! 

Angel - Looks like you have been busy bargain hunting that 50 dollar bundle is an amzing deal! I've been doing the same, I've been buying some bundles from ebay. The one that arrived yesterday cost me the eauilvilent of 4 dollars, it seriously felt like daylight robbery, I felt sorry for the person selling it but then realised that someone else would have snagged it if I hadn't! It was all 0-3 months and it had so much stuff all from expensive places and it was all laundered, ironed and beautifully presented! I don't think I can buy new now I know how much I can get on ebay! I love the pictures of Carter, can't wait till the rest come in, not long now! I will keep Jeff in my thoughts x 

Meli - Here I am! Sorry for being away all of time, we're having a nightmare with Eva's bedtime atm (see above), and I can't log on at work, then on my days off I'm so behind with washing and cleaning etc and having to entertain Eva, I'm exhausted all of the time! I'm always checking in and thinking of you girls though, don't worry! I'm sorry for the mix up with your test, I hope you get the results really soon, I'm also really excited to hear what they say about the gender! It would be funny if it was another girl! Exviting news that you found the heartbeat, if it's quicker than yours (you can listen to yours) then it's the heartbeat! I will keep you in my thoughts for your test but i also think your gummi bear is just fine!

Stef - Sorry to hear you have been feeling all moody lately, I have to say I have too! I've been getting really tired again like you, it must be the stage we're at and the heat! Sorry I can't help with the blanket, mine is nowhere near finished, I don't think I'll ever get my proper energy back, it's depressing me! I have started to go swimming once a week too, it's tonight actually, it's more to give me a break from the landing and the bedtime routine. Shane has a lot of work to do each night but it's all extra and he doesn't get paid extra, it's more to do with the fact that he is a workaholic and a perfectionist, I have insisted that he takes at least one night a week off from it to help me with eva whether he likes it or not so that I can swim and it's AMAZING! You're right, it feels so good to be weightless in the water and I love going in the jacuzzi between lengths! The kitten sounds cute but Vegas is right, you need to get unattached! You'll be too busy for a kitten very soon!

AFM, l'm having extreme paranoia that the baby is in fact a boy and she got it wrong! I think it's because the clairvoyants both said it was a boy but they did say that when I was pregnant with the angel so maybe they could have meant that? Idk, but I'm driving myself mad. So much so that i have booked a secret gender scan, I haven't told OH cos he'll go mad, we can't afford it but I just need to make sure it is a girl before I bond even more! I'm so excited about the thought of having two little girls but I need to know for sure! Our sonographer did say that she was as sure as she can be and that she had had quite a few checks, she even showed me the white lines but i can't shake the thought! Luckily it was only £39 for this scan as it's a quick ten minute gender scan and it's a week today, in the morning! I'll keep you posted! Other than that not loads going on over here, we're still having a heatwave which is great a proper summer at last even if it is a little hot, it's fine! Planning the nursery, struggling with Eva's sleep and fretting about the sex of the baby!

Take care girls x x


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh I almost forgot, if it is definitely a girl, we have a name, a definite one this time! 

It will be...

Violet Isobel or Violet Wren

Which middle name do you guys prefer? X x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I can totally relate with everything changing when you become pg! 

Lol @ your boobs being floppy and in the way. Just because the description is funny, of course! 

What did you end up ordering at the restaurant?

Vegas, no saggy boobs! That WILL NOT happen! *crosses fingers*

I can't help it! The kitten is just so cute! Something happened yesterday that helped a bit, though. Not that I don't still think she's adorable and sweet, but it made me realize I really don't want to have to train another kitten. She HATES the litter box with a passion. She likes to pee on the office chair and poop on the cat tree. Yesterday I was sitting on the chair and she didn't know what else to do, so she went in the box. Yay! But then, when I wasn't in the room, she went WILD. Water from her bowl everywhere, and she pooped on the cat tree. But she didn't just poop. She either had explosive diarrhea, or she treated is as though she were in the litter box and scratched at it. It was on the cat tree, but also all over the walls behind the tree. What a MESS!

Meli, we have a huge deck right now, it spans the entire back of the house, but I don't think anyone ever sealed it, so the wood isn't in the best condition and houses a lot of bugs. We want to tear it off and make a smaller one (still large, just not MASSIVE like it is now), which will open up the backyard to more sunlight, too, so that would be great. If you had a pool, wouldn't you probably end up getting a lot of use out of the deck, too?

I second the horchata recommendation! Delicious stuff. Tastes like the milk leftover from Cinnamon Toast Crunch.

Jasmine, sorry Eva's been such a pain! Hopefully she calms down soon. Take me swimming with you! I'd love to go weekly, unfortunately it's just too much of a drive to add to all the driving I already do for work to go to Blake's mom's once a week anymore. She's about 1 1/2 hours from us now.

Don't worry about the blanket! I know all too well about lack of energy. I don't understand what people are talking about when they say they have a lot of energy in second tri! 

Glad Shane is giving you a break to go swimming. Where do you go?

You and Angel are so silly with being worried the sex of your LOs is wrong! I've thought about that a little bit, but the tech went over it so many times and said she was 100% sure. When is the private scan you have booked?

I like Violet Isobel best, very pretty! I tried convincing Blake of the name Violet (and Isabelle!) before we came up with Sienna, he wouldn't go for it. Glad you are using it, I love that name!

AFM, feeling a bit better today. Still emotional, but in a sappy, stupid girl kind of way... which is not me in any way, so I hate it :haha: Better than being depressed, though. 

We watched the new Evil Dead last night. I liked it. Really gory and twisted. I remember not liking the originals, but I may have to go back and watch them again. This one seemed more creepy, less cheesy, though. Not recommended at all if you can't sit through a good horror, it was DEFINITELY creepy. And if blood gets to you, I wouldn't watch it either, because there was A LOT of it. One of my all time favorite movies is Dead Alive (aka Braindead), which had the most fake blood ever used in a horror movie, and it was RIDICULOUS, but I think Evil Dead may have outdone it. And yep, just Googled it and it did! Not that anyone cares, lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I love the name Violet. As for the middle name, I think I prefer Wren, but they are both nice.

Ok, so about Eva's sleep; we went through the same thing back in January. It was awful and even once she was asleep she would wake up multiple times in the night and it would start all over. We did a few things that helped. We bought a nightlight. We bought a fan to create white noise (part of the problem started with New Year's fireworks). We sat silently outside her door until she fell asleep (I made the mistake of sleeping with her in her bed one night and that was a disaster). We made sure to get all of the excuses out of the way before bed: read book, go potty, sip of milk, etc. When she got back up I'd take her back without speaking to her. We also bought her a glow worm which I told her would protect her and keep her company. At some point it all worked out and she started going to sleep without tears and she stays in bed. Three year olds are tough and they have a mind of their own. Good luck!

Stef: thought about you this morning when I came across a puppy that had been abandoned or lost here at work. Looks like she is about eight weeks old and a black lab mix. Our site super had already discovered her this morning and called animal control to pick her up, but I wanted nothing more than to take her home with me. I did pet her for awhile, but that was it. I've already got my hands full with two dogs already.


----------



## angel2010

Here is my gender reveal!!!
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/Genderreveal_zps6c616074.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Here are the rest of my pics, if you need a password, it is jafam342.

https://newedgestudio.smugmug.com/Portraits/JeffAngel/30590961_CzRgjf#!i=2640694727&k=GbrxtgJ


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, I love the name Violet Wren. So different, you never hear Wren here. So did you already have the private one? That is great that you have been able to find such great deals too! I am sorry you are still having such trouble at bed time. I wish I had some suggestions. This was happening before your move too right?

Stef, I ended up getting the Cozumel, something fried was sounding too good to pass up. I also ordered the queso dip and the Choco loco dessert. I did order the horchata, but they were already all out of it for the day.:cry: I guess I will just have to go back for lunch one day! I ate way too much though and was miserably full all night. Well worth it to get a night out!
And what a nightmare with cat diarrhea on the cat tree and pee on your chair! Yuck!
Can you give me a good recommendation for a horror movie that is NOT gory and is just a genuine good ghost story?

Vegas, how cute about that puppy, I don't know that I could have given it up. I am just as much a sucker for puppies as I am for kittens!

So let me know what you guys think of my pics. Some I don't like and my face looks really fat in, but overall I really like them.


----------



## Meli_H

I will reply to all later, but just wanted to quickly say:

*Angel,*

BEAUTIFUL pictures! I saw them all. They are gorgeous.* You have a beautiful and handsome family *:hugs:

I also love the backgrounds, the poses, the lighting/time of day was perfect! Your photographer is a pro!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: love your announcement! It's perfect. The rest of the photos are great too. Are you ordering them from the photographer or do you get a cd where you can print them yourself? If you do get to print them yourself go to mpix.com as they are used by professionals, have reasonable prices and super fast delivery. I need to find a family photographer here as Ben wants get photos before baby arrives.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I agree with Angel, I don't know if I could have let the puppy go! I'm not a dog person, but when they're puppies... it's different! 

Angel, choco loco droooool. Don't even have to look at the menu to know I want one, lol. 

Hmm good ghost story... I really love some of the classics - The Shining (1980, not 1997), Poltergeist (1982), Amityville Horror (1979). If you're looking for something newer, Sinister (2012) was pretty good. Insidious (2010) was decent. If you're into the tongue-in-cheek (think Ghostbusters, Beetlejuice) style, I love The Frighteners (1996) (not scary). If you don't mind subtitles, I really liked The Orphanage (2007), but it's in Spanish. I'd say Sinister and Insidious are of the more "scary" style, while The Orphanage is of the more "spooky" style, if that makes any sense. If you're into the "spooky" style, a lot of people love The Others (2001), but I just didn't get into it (not really a Nicole Kidman fan, though, so that might've done it).

Also, I LOVE your pics, they're gorgeous! And that one of Carter is way too freaking cute.

AFM, so we watched the original Evil Dead last night because I thought maybe I just hadn't given it a fair chance when I saw it years ago. Bleh. Still don't like it much. I normally love older horror, they focus more on storyline than effects, but this one is just sooooo cheesy I couldn't get into it... and I normally get a kick out of the cheesy, too! 

Blake realized how stressed out I've been yesterday and surprised me with cupcakes (my favorite thing in the world, remember? lol). 

22 weeks today!


----------



## angel2010

Thanks everyone! 

Vegas, I forgot to answer you before- I want more kids, but I know me and I know I will still buy lots new so I went through all Carter's stuff and got rid of about a tubs worth, but we still have 3-4 in storage. Also, I do get a cd with print rights. I usually go to Sams or Walmart for prints.

Stef, thanks for the recommendations. I did actually like Sinister. Jeff had to leave for work late or fell asleep or something and I finished watching the second half by myself, freaked me right out! I also LOVED Frighteners! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## StefNJunk

Nope, The Frighteners is an AWESOME movie! I wish I had more ghost movie suggestions for you, but I'm more of the zombie / gore horror movie type! I'm also really jaded with horror and not easily impressed.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, just a quick check in until I can respond properly tomorrow from work. Baby was not cooperating. He is standing on his head lol. They couldn't get the measurements they needed. maternit21 results still not ready! They said results still pending. I've gotta scrape up some MORE patience. She said HOPEFULLY by next Tuesday or Wednesday I should know the deal. So pls keep us in ur prayers!
 



Attached Files:







20130718_180829.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## angel2010

Lovely pic Melissa! I will say some extra prayers! I know you can muster up some more patience, after all, I waited 10 weeks to announce the sex of mine (to family at least) after my genetic test! So if I can wait that long, I know you can wait a week.:hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I hope that didn't sound mean, I didn't mean it like that!!!:flower:


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, just a quick check in until I can respond properly tomorrow from work. Baby was not cooperating. He is standing on his head lol. They couldn't get the measurements they needed. maternit21 results still not ready! They said results still pending. I've gotta scrape up some MORE patience. She said HOPEFULLY by next Tuesday or Wednesday I should know the deal. So pls keep us in ur prayers!


----------



## Meli_H

Angel, 

Don't be silly. ..I know what u meant :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

So, I am finally in double digits today!!!

Also, I wanted to tell you guys a funny Carter story. He loves to run around without his underwear after going pee. Well now that he naked on bottom a lot, he also likes to play/mess with his penis.:wacko: Well one day he was pulling on the outer skin, like pulling it over the head. I said "what are you doing?" and he said" trying to put my penis back in my bag!". I about died laughing!!

Also, someone please make me tell my son about this baby!!! I am so scared to tell him, it makes me practically cry every time I think about it. I need to do it asap though because complete strangers at stores are starting to try to talk to him about it!


----------



## angel2010

So I just told him. It wasn't awful. Lets see if he even remembers.:wacko:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, grrr for having to wait longer! I just know everything is fine, though :) I'm just curious to see what is says about the sex! 

Angel, omg hahahaha my boss was standing right behind me when I read what Carter said and I had to hold my laugh in. Yay for double digits! Glad telling Carter went ok. Did he just think you were getting fat? :haha:

AFM, I'm so ready for my friend to pick up this kitten (Sunday or Monday, depending on when she gets home from vacation on Sunday). She absolutely refuses to use the litter box. She's pooped on the cat tree, the walls, the floor, the chair, a towel on the chair, the desk (including on top of important papers which she somehow managed to hit in spite of them being hidden under the keyboard... and not hitting the keyboard?)... I put together a spray (Dawn dish soap, peroxide and water) that seems to be getting the smell out but I won't know for sure until she's gone and we can clean up the whole room for good. Just hoping it doesn't stop Sonny and Capone from using the cat tree, it was one of their favorite spots.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: your baby has the cutest belly. I'll give you some if my patience. I just know your baby is perfectly healthy. As you'll recall my lo wasn't totally cooperative and they kept shaking my belly to get a better measurement. The blood test will tell you all you need to know. Just a little while longer. Besides most of that is weekend so you'll be distracted.

Angel: lol about Carter. This is why I'd feel odd about having a boy. How do you as a woman deal with penis issues/questions/maintenance? Congrats on being double digits! 

Stef: glad the kitten is making sure you don't get attached. Lol.

Afm: I'm at a conference in St. Petersburg today and tomorrow. Ben and Charlotte will join me later today. My hotel is supposedly haunted, but I'm on the third floor and the 4th and 5th floors are the haunted floors. Thought you'd appreciate this, Stef. Also, I hear there is a movie coming out today. "The Conjuring" that is supposed to be the scariest movie out in over a decade. I'll wait until it comes out on DVD, but I thought I'd share what I had heard for those of you who like scary movies. In baby news, I'm feeling movements several times of day now.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, if I were you, I'd do some ghost hunting up on the 4th and 5th floors. I've totally done that in hotels that seem like they'd be haunted, lol. I've even gone for a group ghost hunt at an old no longer used bed and breakfast style place, that was a total bust because there were way too many people, but still fun. 

We're supposed to go mini-golfing with some friends this weekend, but if they flake, I'm totally going to see about going to The Conjuring. The reviews so far are great.

YAYYY for movements!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, enjoy St. Petersburg! 
As for penis maintenance, I just make sure to pull the skin all the way back to clean it. He is circumcised, so I don't know if that makes it easier. Also, we make sure to use the right word. That way if one day he comes home calling it some weird name, we can say "hey, where did you get that!!" The worst part is now that he is potty trained and playing with it ALL the time!! I don't want to give him sexual issues, so I say "please stop playing with your penis right now." Instead of "Stop! That is gross!", which is what I want to say! 
I have seen "The Conjuring" previews and it looks super creepy! 
:happydance:Yay to daily movements!! Today we had a fire station tour and they turned on one of the alarms and it woke my lo right up!

Stef, that reminds me, while thinking of scary movies, do you know of any good movies like "Skeleton Key". I really liked that one. 
I am sorry about the kitten, I know the smell must be icky with our super sniffers!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Omg your kitty now sounds like a nightmare! I hope you guys are able to get the smell completely out once shes in her new home. I like how vegas put it: "good thing she is helping you not get attached" :haha:

Ha ha I can totally imagine you ghost hunting, especially with your love of scary movies. 

Im gonna have to see if The Orphanage is available on Netflix. Our new tv came with the direct hookup to Netflix so even a techie challenged person like myself can do it!

Hey, how tall are you? I know you look tiny framewise, but curious as to how tall you are?

Have fun mini-golfing (or at the movies)!

*Angel,*

Has Carter mentioned his baby sister, since you broke the news?

Yay to double digits :thumbup:

Yah, as vegas mentioned, I am afraid I would have the same concerns with penis issues. I guess the responsible thing is to respond the way you described, although I am tempted to yell honey, ds has a question for you!

*Vegas,*

Yah, they kept shaking my belly also, but no dice. He was kind of standing on his head, and was at an angle-as opposed to being sideways, iykwim? I wish I would have known to eat or drink something right before to wake him up.

Awesome that youre feeling more movement :thumbup:

Btw, off topic but I thought this was funny and had to mention it: we rented Identity Thief last weekend. I believe Melissa McCarthys character lives in Winter Park, FL. When this was mentioned, I believe Justin Batemans character made a derogatory remark about Winter Park. Angel, perhaps you remember this scene? Anyways, I could be wrong, but I told dh HEY! I think thats where vegas lives!?! Anyways, I dont understand the comment because the scenes they showed of it, looked beautiful!?

Have fun at your conference. Being so close to the haunted floors, I hope the ghosts dont go hunting for you LOL! I actually believe in ghosts, I saw one with my own eyes in our house years ago, in my 20s, and my mom saw the exact same thing around the same time period. Thats when I knew I was not going crazy. For a while, I thought I was losing it! SO, to people who say  I dont believe in ghosts, I say, I used to think that way too. Actually, I never believed, or disbelievedbut once you actually see/experience one for yourself, then its hard to disbelieve any longer.

*afm,*

no fun plans this weekend. Tomorrow I have to take the car in to the dealer for service, then we are going to the store we own for a few hours. Its usually about 10-15 degrees hotter than where we live. JOY! Like its not hot enough where we live, we are actually driving somewhere hotter :growlmad:

Then Sunday we will be driving 2 hours round trip in the opposite direction. Its MILs bday and where she lives, is the same situation: 10-15 degrees hotter. OUCH! So this weekend wont be much fun :nope: I will be happy if I can get my laundry done in addition to all that driving around and being everywhere but home. On the plus side, were going to tell her about the baby so I am looking forward to that :happydance:


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Wow..cant believe someone put up a wood deck but didnt seal it?? Wth is wrong with them :dohh:

Idk that we would use a deck too often because it would get the sun most of the day, and when its hot, its hot ! so either we would be in the pool or back in the house lol!

You had a good description of the horchata (leftover milk from cinnamon toast crunch)! I couldnt have described it better myself.

*Jasmine,*

I vote for Violet Isobel!! Its a beautiful name.

You make me lol at your secret gender scan :haha: Talk about extreme paranoia! I think youre right--the clairvoyants were prob referring to your angel! 

Vegas gave some great suggestions. I hope Evas sleep patterns straighten out soon-especially for the sake of your sanity :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I forgot to say earlier that I'm pretty sure that Carter will sort of go on with his life without thinking about the baby unless you continue to bring it up. He's three and at that age kids are pretty self-centered which is fine. Although Ben spilled the beans to Charlotte I don't intend on making that much of it until we get within a month or so of the due date. Maybe that's the wrong approach, but she keeps asking about her birthday and that's seven months away! No need to get them all riled up about the baby too!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: in Identity Thief none of the scenes were actually filmed in Winter Park. Winter Park is one of the oldest winter vacation spots in Florida and is generally very upscale and very beautiful with all the oak trees with Spanish Moss and many of the roads are paved with brick which is unique. We like it.

I wouldn't blame yourself for baby not being in the right position, they sort of do whatever they want (and will continue to forever).


----------



## Meli_H

vegas,
winter park sounds beautiful! I wonder what that comment in the movie was all about :wacko:

that's exactly what the dr said: Baby will do what they want, and it only gets worse as they get older LOL

Dr was a good schmoozer. Both dh and my mom go to all my appts. This was the first appt where my mom and dh took turns coming to see the monitor (usually it's just dh who is in the exam room with me). 

When dh came in, the dr tells him "Yup, she's pg. And the baby looks like you"

after a few minutes, dh left and it was my mom's turn. Dr tells her "Baby looks like grandma". That's also when he said "Baby is going to do what they want to do and it just gets worse as they get older. Baby isn't cooperating so better start getting used to it" :wacko:

That's when my mom said "I know what you mean" HA, she's funny :haha: I believe she was referring to me lol

he was a funny dr. :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Yeah, they say it is the "worst place in America". Based on your description Vegas, it sounds pretty darn nice! Brick paved roads! I would love it! So quaint!

Carter has not mentioned the baby, other than when I was looking at my belly he said "what's in there?". I don't think he will bring it up until we do. I honestly would not have told him until a few weeks before the due date, but stupid strangers feel its okay to talk to random kids....

Melissa, hope you have at least a little bit of fun this weekend, even with the heat. It has been around 95 here. Today when Cart and I got home from our play date, my bra and undershirt, with a built in bra were soaked, as well as my undies. I am having a massive sweating problem!


----------



## angel2010

My newest lot of clothes, all of it under $20! And all the fleece outfits are newborn. I am feeling pretty good about my thrifty finds! But I am super depressed today about living in this shitty ass apartment. As you can tell this is the start of a pity party... I am really feeling the nesting urge and there is just no room to do anything here!! I had all my baby clothes in a big babies r us bag, aside from that $50 lot, I had those in two of my dresser drawers. I really wanted to be able to see them easily, so I cleared out the bottom rack of our closet. I put them there, then hated it. We added the rack because the closet is so small, but is only two feet off the ground, so they looked all crowded and dark down there. So then I cleaned out a space in the play room closet. It is used as storage and for dresses and Jeff's t-shirt (our closet now, is less than half of what we had). They still look all crowded and it is just making me so upset that there is no space for her here. It's like she will be an after thought here instead of part of our family life, with all of her stuff just shoved everywhere.:cry: Okay, let me put on my big girl panties now.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4119_zpsca202c75.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm sorry you are in limbo between an apartment you dislike and hopefully a new home soon after baby arrives. We moved from our home of four years right before Charlotte was born and I hated not being able to really do a nursery in the old house and then being in a rental where I couldn't do everything I wanted. Just think, babies don't care what their room looks like, just that they are being cared for. I know it sucks, but it's just a short term situation.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

WOW!! Where are you finding all these good deals?? Good for you!! :thumbup:


Sorry youre feeling down :hugs: I guess its normal to feel the way you do. Not just because the circumstances you are currently in are crappy, especially compared to the house you used to live in before, but your hormones probably don't help the situation.

Vegas makes good points. I cant really add much to it, except to say, just look at the positives. Things could be much worse. Truly, they can. You, Jeff, Carter and McKinley (I think thats what you called her last time)? all have your health, thank God. Thats the most important part of the puzzle. *Come what may, you will deal with.* And your babies will be/are so loved! 

I know nothing we say will make you feel better. I hope you felt better just by venting. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I know I've seen The Skeleton Key, but I don't remember much about it, so I did some researching for movies that other people who liked it like. Here's some I found - The Reaping (2007), The Believers (1987), The Gift (2000), The Messengers (2007), Mirrors (2008), Session 9 (2001) - none of these have great reviews (6.6 and below on IMDB), but I can't say anything about most of them personally. I've seen The Gift, but don't really remember much about it either! Mirrors was ok. Session 9 I've been meaning to watch, just haven't yet. Others recommended with better reviews were (and there's some duplicates from ones I've mentioned before) - The Others (2001), The Orphanage (2007), The Wicker Man (1974), Rosemary's Baby (1968). There were some other recommendations, but I'm not sure why they were included... like The Descent (2005), which I liked, but it's kind of gory, and not really of similar style to what I remember from The Skeleton Key. 

If you're into vampires at all, Let the Right One In (2008) was really good. Not your typical vampire movie. It's foreign, though. It was remade in English (Let Me In, 2010), but I haven't seen that one yet. I'm going to take a wild guess it's not as good (remakes usually aren't!). Also LOVE Interview With the Vampire (1994), just thought I'd throw that in there :)

Loving the new clothes! I'm sorry you're feeling that way about the apartment, but Vegas is right, the baby isn't going to care about the apartment being small or her stuff being cramped. And it IS only temporary!

Meli, I love ghost hunting! Blake doesn't even believe in ghosts, but something tells me he'll come around eventually. His niece, who is turning 5 next week, has been talking about her "ghost friends" at her house for awhile now. Considering she doesn't know what ghosts are, it's a little odd she's calling her "imaginary" friends that. I've had a number of ghostly experiences, so I'm a true believer.

I checked and The Orphanage isn't available to stream on Netflix. Booooo. Worth a rent if you can find it, though! 

I'm 5'5".

Did you like Identity Thief? I was expecting so much more considering the actors. It had it's funny moments, but overall, just seemed to drag on too much.

AFM, we didn't go to the movies OR mini golf this weekend. The mini golf place just didn't look fun, definitely geared more towards kids, and not in the fun kind of way... it was just ehh. So we ended up going to this place that has an arcade, bars, restaurant, bowling etc. We were going to do cosmic bowling like we had a month or so ago, but they didn't have a special going on and the cost was just outrageous. Next time we'll go back on a Friday, when they have the special, which is A LOT cheaper. We did have fun acting like kids in the arcade, though (think a mini Dave & Buster's). 

My friend is coming for the kitten today! I'm going to miss her cuteness and one of our cats enjoys playing with her when we let her out to roam around, but I'm happy there will be no more poop clean up! The last couple days haven't been too bad, she's still going wherever she pleases, but being on a regulated diet has finally kicked in and her poops have become more solid, so they aren't so bad to clean up. We picked up some odor neutralizing spray I plan to go over the room with once she's gone, so our kitties should have their room (the office is their favorite place because of the cat tree) back by tomorrow once I have everything cleaned up. I've been cleaning every time she does her thing in there, so hopefully it just takes wiping everything down one more time and vacuuming the cat tree again! Glad she's going to a good home, she's going to have the crap spoiled out of her. I honestly think she's going to get more attention than my friend's husband for awhile, lol. 

Die, heartburn, die. :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

I JUST got the call from my drs office. Maternit21 test results are in*..everything is good, and its a *:blue: ! *I knew it!!!*

*I am so relieved *that the news is good. I cried here at work when I got the news. I cant wait to get home and tell dh because I want to tell him in person. I dont want to tell the rest of my family until I tell dh because someone will put it on fb, and although neither myself nor dh are on fb, you know how it goes

*Thank you for all your prayers and positive thoughts. I AM ON CLOUD 9. *


*Stef,*

How weird about your niece and her imaginary friends! I truly believe kids are more open to things, AND spirits seem to seek them out, idk because they are more open, or because the childs heart is still pure.

I also checked on the Orphanage via streaming on Friday. Not available--boo!! We will definitely try to rent it. We did watch The Skeleton Key (thanks Angel)! and that was cool. We will definitely check out some of your other suggestions.

Youre 55? Rats! I asked because I have a couple of dresses that I bought but they are just a smidge too short for my liking. I was going to pass them on to you but if youre the same as me, I guess theres no point. Unless, how short do you wear casual dresses?

I did like Identity Thief. I thought it was funny, not as funny as Bridesmaids, but still funny. Great for a rental, I suppose. However, I think Justin Bateman is a hottie, so that helped!

Im glad you had fun in the arcade. Did they have the old school games (ms pacman, centipede)? I miss those!

Yay to the kitty going to its furever home! I'm sure you will miss her but youve got enough cats to take care of--especially with Siena!


----------



## StefNJunk

Yay for a healthy boy!!! Are you still going to do a scan to confirm? More pics, more pics! :)

Kids are definitely more open to those kinds of things. My parents (well, my mom, anyway) never discouraged that openness in us (my dad doesn't believe, so that was a damper, but he never discouraged us from being open minded ourselves). My brother has a really strong sense with that kind of stuff still. I do a bit, but not nearly as much as he does. 

As for dresses... how short are they? Lol. I'd say I usually won't go higher than a couple inches above the knee. 

The arcade didn't really have the old school stuff, it was more like ... well if you haven't been to a Dave & Buster's, I'm not sure how to explain... there's the skeeball stuff, basketball, those kinds of things, then there's the ones where you can race cars, motorcycles, shoot at things, the games where you can compete in trivia, there was a giant digital Connect 4 which was pretty cool... a GIANT claw machine... 

Speaking of old school, we saw an old school Ninja Turtles full sized arcade game for sale at a video game store. How COOL would that be?! Too bad it was $2000!


----------



## angel2010

I will reply properly later but yay to a boy!!!! We needed a little testosterone in our group!!! I am so happy for you. Boys are so fun! And they LOVE their mommas!! I would have been perfectly happy to two boys, or three or four... 

We haven't chosen a name yet, but have decided to nickname her Larry after Larry the Cucumber from Veggie Tales (Carter's name choice).


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli:congrats on your HEALTHY baby boy!!!! I'm so happy for you. Now you can start seriously thinking about names.

Stef: I saw both versions of "Let the Right One In", but the book was way better. I prefer reading horror type books to watching the movies (like "American Psycho" or any of Thomas Harris' books). "Rosemary's Baby" was really good though it is old-fashioned. To me "The Ring" was scary. I also liked Gothika. Have you ever seen a movie called "The Changeling"? I saw it when I was about 12 and at the time it totally freaked me out. 

Afm: well for reasons unknown I am so excited that the royal baby has arrived, but I was sort of hoping for a girl so we'd (they, England) would have a future king. No news on my part other than the fact I went looking for a maternity bathing suit yesterday, found nothing I liked, and was pretty depressed at the sight of my body as it reflected back at me. Of course, Target dressing rooms aren't exactly the most flattering. We are going to another conference this weekend, my husbands, and there is an all-day beach party on Saturday. Yikes!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, [email protected] Larry.

Vegas, was Let Me In as good as Let the Right One In? I haven't read the book. I haven't seen The Changeling... I'll have to check and see if it's on Netflix.

I'm not a one piece or tankini type of person, so I went and got a couple bikinis that fit (the ones I had, which I LOVED, don't fit my butt anymore :( )

So the annoying lady here was just talking about the pregnancy announcement she got from her nephew and his wife. They spent about $2 per announcement to mail them (not counting the supplies to create them (they put a robin's egg with a note "We're eggspecting" in a box inside another box), and they are due in March. I heard that and had to figure out how far along that meant they are because I realized it couldn't be very far... they can't be much more than 7 weeks. With past experience, I find it crazy to announce so early, especially with such an elaborate announcement... I hope for them that everything goes well. I can't help but think about those kinds of things when I learn people are early in pg... it just baffles my mind that there are women who get pg, stay pg, never experience troubles. It just seems odd to me (obviously in a good way for them, I just can't help but EXPECT some sort of troubles).

Kitten is in her new home. She was nervous the second my friend walked in the house (she was literally attacking a couch pillow when she walked in, and then she jumped off the couch and sat still and quiet until they coaxed her back). I got pictures last night, though, of her cuddling with my friend, so that's great. My cats are really confused. Sonny, who was playing with her like crazy whenever she was out seems sad. He follows me around and searches for her.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone, 

Ill reply tomorrow after my scan in the morning! Things are mental busy here at work as we're designing a one off royal baby magazine and as you can imagine its all go today to get it to print! 

I just wanted to say though, Melissa, I'm so thrilled to read your amazing news a healthy baby boy! Congratulations! You'll have to try and persuade OH to go with Eric now and you were right all along! 

Speak soon x


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that does seem soon for a formal announcement. Like you, I hope all goes well, but personally I would have waited until 12 weeks. I think I preferred the Swedish version of Let the Right One In to the American version even though I like the American actors. 

Glad kitty has a new home so you can keep yours clean!

Angel: love all of your new photos. Carter looks so grown up. 

Afm: I'm not sure if it was the full moon or something else, but baby G was moving a ton yesterday. Today not so much, which is fine since I didn't exactly enjoy when baby was kicking me in the girl parts. Lol.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

First off I need to say YAY!! to Meli. I am so excited that your testing all came back good and you found out you were having a boy!!! The first official boy from this thread. Although Vegas could still beat you by having the first actual baby boy born since she is ahead of you and doesnt know what she is having yet.

Angel  Love your photos!! You all look great. I really like the way the photographer set things up. And your gender reveal photo was lovely. Carter looks so much older than he did in the other photo you used to have on your siggy. They grow up so fast!! 

Jasmine  Looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow. The news about the Royal baby is pretty exciting. I can only imagine how crazy things are in England!! 

Stef  Im glad the kitty got to go to a good home. As much as you and your kitties will miss it, with the new baby coming, a cat who poops and pees everywhere is not something you want to be dealing with!! 

AFM - I dont really have much time to post as I am at work but I just wanted to send you guys a quick update. Af arrived right on time on Friday :(. So it is on to the next cycle. Hopefully this next one will be the one!! I have been trying to focus on the positives. Things have been getting better since Ive been taking the progesterone. I really hope that it fixed whatever the problem is and my bfp is right around the corner. My progesterone level was 60.2 at my 21 day test this time so that is another strong number. Plus I ovulated on my own which is a huge bonus (I didnt have to spend $150 on the shot and then have pregnancy symptoms for 2 weeks). That shows me that things really are improving. So I go for my tracking appointment on July 31. We will see how things look that day. I actually get to see my doctor which is good as I used my last prescription refill for the clomid this month. They dont like you to take it for more than six consecutive months so we will see what my doctor says about that.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, thanks for the encouragement. I know it is only temporary. Isn't there a Changeling with Angelina Jolie, if so, I didn't really like it. You mentioned the full moon, I actually looked it up, because yesterday Carter was being such a pain, I thought, hmmm maybe it's a full moon. He was still a little turd today though. I am glad you got lots of movement, sorry it was in your vag though. I am positive that Larry is transverse, so I don't really get vag kicks or punches right now. I know I still have time, but I hope she goes head down soon, so I am not freaking out towards the end! 

Melissa, yay again for a boy!! I am so happy for you! I am super happy everything came out normal too! Justin Bateman sure is a hottie!! 

Jen, I am sorry af showed up. I know you are doing everything right, maybe you could add some preseed? I am sorry if you are already using it. We used it on all of our bfps.

Stef, thanks for thinking about movies for me. I have seen The Others, didn't like it. I did like The Reaping and Rosemary's Baby (and the book is super creepy too). As for The Descent, yuck! Can't handle gore at all! 
I am not so much into vampires (aside from Twilight shamefully...). I did just get a book from the library called The Historian. I may pick it back up, but for now I put it aside. It is pretty dry and hard to get into.
I did like Identity Thief, but there were parts where I was like "really, come on!".
The place you went to sounds really fun! I still want to go back to the arcade in our town once this baby is out!
I second the die heartburn!!! I do it to myself, eating stuff I know will kill me later.
I am glad the kitten is gone, even though you will miss her.
I also understand what you mean about announcing too early. My sil announced at 5 weeks. I think although everyone is scared of miscarriage, no one really thinks it will happen to them, especially when you had an normal pregnancy before it.

Jasmine, sorry things are so busy at work for you. Can't wait to hear about your scan.

AFM, not much going on. Jeff lost his wedding ring at work.:gun: Thank you for all the compliments on my pics. I really loved them! I can not believe in a week and a half I will officially be in the third trimester!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: sorry AF showed up, but things sound like they are headed in the right direction. I know the waiting and all the trying is frustrating, but you will get your BFP! 

Angel: The Changeling I am referring to is from 1980 starring George C Scott. Also, have you seen the Exorcism of Emily Rose? That scared me tons! 

For those having heartburn issues I swear by Pepcid Complete (or the generic from CVS). It is a chewable and starts working quickly. All my stomach woes are gone for now. I'm wondering if that means this baby will be bald as heartburn = hair (or it did for Charlotte!). 

Jasmine: hope things settle down for you at work. I was excited about the royal baby news. Though I will say I wasn't digging the cut of Kate's dress yesterday as it made her still l

Busy day at work for me today and tomorrow, then off to the beach Thursday night.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: my sentence got cut off! Anyway I thought Kate looked more pregnant in that blue dress than at any point in her pregnancy. At least she's human and not wearing her skinny jeans the next day!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone,

Will reply properly this evening but I have had my scan and everything looks good and it's still a girl, she said it was very obviously a girl, no doubts! Yaaaayyy, finally believe it now! We already call her 'Vi pie' nn of Violet! X x


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

My next dr appt is 1 week from today. Im sure he will do another scan but I believe them when they say its a boy lol. dh was like I had a dream I was holding a little girl Silly man..doesnt he know my dreams matter more than his :wacko: 

I think 1 dress should fit you. Its a cute black sleeveless cotton dress with crocheting detail on the top shoulder portion. I will wash it this weekend and mail it to you next week. Pm me your name and address.

Yes, Ive been to a dave and busters so I think I know what you mean. 

Wow$2 bucks per announcement is kind of pricey, isnt it? Or, maybe I dont know what the going rate is nowadays. I agree--that was too early to spread pg news. I think were all over cautious at this point!

Oh, and die heartburn made me rofl!!

*Angel*,

Lol at Carter picking Larry for a nickname! As a child, my nn was Sasha. My little brother couldnt say Melissa. How does one get Sasha from Melissa??

I can't believe Jeff lost his wedding ring :nope: Sad. Are you guys going to buy a replacement? 

Yay to almost being in 3rd tri!!! 

*Vegas,*

Believe it or not, only 1 additional boy name (Nicholas) has popped up that I like. So right now the only possibilities that we agree on are: Xander Raul, Jonathan Raul, Aidan Raul, and Nicholas Raul (although dh is not thrilled with Nicholas--says it reminds him of Santa Clause). All the other names I like (Eric, Justin, Alexander, Matthew, Andrew, Ryan, Benjamin, David, Anthony) are all names of cousins in my family. Yup, having a large family DOES take away lots of options :growlmad:

Did you find a maternity bathing suit yet? And I agree--YIKES to a beach party with Bens co-workers! 

Sorry baby G was going to town with kicks on your vaj :wacko: It must feel weird? And I wonder if the full moon does have anything to do with it?? interesting.

Oh, and I agree with your observation that Kate looked more pg in that polka dot dress than she ever did before delivery! It doesnt look like shes wearing that compression underwear. My mom already bought me a few. They look like old lady girdles. She said that you need to wear something tight for a few weeks postpartum to help put all your innards back in place lol :wacko:? I think it helps shrink your uterus back to regular size? Maybe its an old Mexican wives tale?

YAY to the beach tomorrow night! How fun!

*Jasmine,*

Congrats to confirming baby is a girl!! :thumbup: YAY! I love the name Violet. 

It sounds like youre running around like a chicken without a head trying to get that special edition out. I hope they are not stressing you out too much!

dh already put his foot down to Eric because his nephew is named Eric:nope:

*Jen,*

I think you are right! _Something _tells me that vegas will beat me to the punch by delivering a boy!

It sounds like your body is totally on the right track. 60.2 is an awesome number. I think the highest mine ever was, was 21. And thats while I was already taking the progesterone suppositories!! Like the other ladies, I just KNOW that your bfp is right around the corner. It truly is. Youll catch a good healthy egg!!! :dust: :dust: 

Keep positive and it will happen soon. Oh and YAY to not having to spend $150 on the shot! Thats a nice bonus. Im sure your follicles will be nice and plump on July 31st.

*Afm,*

Thanks to all for your well wishes on the news of my healthy rainbow. I just feel so validated that I was right regarding the gender! I tell you, that dream was SO vivid so I couldnt ignore it.

I am now 14 weeks along. Its so hard to wrap my head around it. So excited!! Last night was the first time dh and I got busy, since I conceived May 1. CRAZY :wacko: !! He was just so cautious and really wanted to make sure it was safe before we bdd. I was fine with waiting and having a break. Now that we finally did, I realized what I was missing! I guess now that Im out of first tri, Im more in the mood. The only thing is that Im always tired, esp at night!

I bought a crib monitor from a lady from Craigslist for $40. Its called Angelcare movement monitor. You lay it under the mattress and it detects if the baby stops breathing. Im also going to buy her Baby Bjorn carrier for $50 (she paid $180 for it) and a doorway swing for $10.

Im just curious as to whether or not any of you have ever shared pregnancy/birth stories with your mothers? My mom said she never felt better as she did during pg with all 3 of us, no ms, nothing. In regards to labor, she also said that from the moment she started feeling uncomfortable and delivered us, only 3 hours had passed. As a matter of fact, my dad missed my older brothers entrance because my grandmother sent him away to get something to eat, by the time he came back, my brother had arrived! Needless to say, my mother said for the rest of her deliveries, he was forbidden from leaving her side.

I hope my labor is the same as my moms (except for dh missing the grand entrance) lol. Do you think that girls pregnancy and labor models their mothers?


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, congrats on 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, yay she's still a girl! :haha:

Vegas, I tend to like the foreign versions better than their American counterparts. Isn't it fun when they do a dance on your lady parts?

Jen, sorry AF came, but it definitely does sound like you are doing everything right and everything is headed in the right direction!

Angel, I wasn't a fan of The Others, either. 

My brother is an arcade and bowling fanatic, so I'm definitely taking him to this place when he comes out to visit. If I bowl at that point it'll probably be the little kid version of bowling, lol. He's coming out mid-September. 

Booooo to Jeff losing his ring. Any chance he'll find it or are you going to replace it?

Meli, even though you know it's a boy, scans are still fun! I'll shoot you a message in a minute, the dress sounds cute!

I agree with the naming issues having a large family. The only two nieces both have variations of two of my favorite names, so those were out. It did lead to a name that I like better, though, so there IS an upside :)

Yay for 2nd tri!!! :happydance: I think I have the Angelcare on my registry.

As for having deliveries like your mom, I hope not. My mom complains about how hers were, lol. I'd love to have a delivery like your mom had!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello again!

Stef, I'm so relived to hear the kitten has gone safely to her new toilet, I mean home! It sounds like she has the best start with you though and awww at poor little Capone, bless him! I told OH that I'd be up for getting another cat one day in maybe ten years, he didn't look that thrilled but I'll probably let him and the girls :cloud9: have one sooner than that really! Oh, about swimming, it's annoying you live too far away! Do you live in the countryside? I live about two minutes in the car away from the pool but I'm not going tonight, I'm waiting for my new maternity swimming costume to arrive any day now, I'd love to take you swimming with me, hehe! I've copied and pasted your ghost story recommendations too, I love ghost stories, Shane and I used to read them to each other in bed by candlelight and get all spooked out!

Vegas, thanks so much for the advice with Eva, we do most of those things already apart from the silent treatment when taking her back to bed which I have started doing now, great tip :thumbup: I might get her a glow worm too! Cute, me and my sister used to have them too! I think starting pre-school in November will help her a lot actually! 

Angel, the gender reveal pictures are stunning, you have a very good looking family and you are blooming! Pregnancy suits you! Hey, do you and Stef live near to each other by the way? I was looking up the places you guys all live in and it said St Louis is in Missouri, sorry if I'm being thick America is so huge, I don't know where to start! That's such a cute and funny story about Carter, I guess I'll never have to deal with those funny willy things! Well done for telling him about the baby! I bet he remembers more than you realise, I thought it was going in one of Eva's ears and out of the other until I overheard her telling a little girl at the park that she was excited to be getting a baby sister :cloud9: I'm sorry to hear you have been feeling down about your living circumstances, I agree with everyone when they say try to remember it's only temporary and of course the baby will always have a prominent place in your home! She won't care as long as she has her family! Little Larry that is, :haha: So have you gone off mckinsley now? H=Gosh, so sorry about Jeff's ring, has it tuned up? I tend to lose mine a lot but luckily it always turns up!

Meli, so happy for you and your little boy! How selfish of your OHs new nephew to get that name too! hehe jk! I love Xander Raul from your list, I like Nicholas cos I like the nn Nicky! Congrats on second tri and getting some action yayyy! Me and OH hardly ever DTD, I am in the mood all the time but can't be bothered, that's bad I know! Hope the weekend of driving alf way around the world wasn't too bad, poor you :hugs: Great bargain on the angelcare, we want one too! As for mother's labours, my mum alway says my sister Alana, her second child slipped out like a bar of soap and the mw had to catch her!

Vegas, how did the spooky trip go, anything happen? Yayyy, for feeling movements all of the time too! Mine are getting quite strong now too, it's nice and reassuring atm, it gets really painful and the hiccups get irratating towards the end though don't they! Yes, the royal baby news has been exciting, they have named him George Alexander Louis as you probably already know! I totally agree about Kate's dress though and I though exactly the same thing plus how similar it was to her mother's outfit when she visited them! I guess it will be easier for us lot to cover up as we're having winter babies!

Jen, Awww I'm sorry stupid AF got you but I agree with everyone it really won't be much longer until you get your BFP! Are you trying any methods etc to get pg or just going with the flow?

AFM, well my scan went really well! I wanted to get a completely unbiased opinion off the sonographer so I didn't let on a thing about knowing the sex, she started saying 'So, what do you think you're having' I was like 'I don't know' she was like 'goooo on have a guess' I was like '50/50' she said 'Nature gives you a 50/50 chance' then she said 'Wasn't the baby co-operating at the 20 week scan?' so I had to admit I knew the gender but was paranoid but I still didn't tell her! She says 'Well, it's a girl, very clearly a girl, no doubts about it' and showed me several potty shots! She measured her foot to be 4cm for fun and we got some really good close ups of her face! :cloud9: They were so clear. The whole time she had her feet in her hands above her head if you can imagine that pose! (the baby not the sonographer you understand, now that would have been impressive a contortionist sonographer!) It was lovely to see her again, get confirmation and put my mind at rest and then I spilled the beans to OH when he got home, he seemed ever more excited about it and not cross about the money or the secret so that's a bonus!

In other news, we've bought a new car, a Black VW (Violet Wren :winkwink:) Polo, it's a 5 door and although it's a 2005 model it's only had one owner and is in great nick! Just a smidge bigger than the micra but much more reliable! Oh is chuffed as we were going to spend that money on moving but now we don;t have to move, we can finally get a better car! Still having a heatwave here, I'm only ready for it to be over because I have lymphadema in my lower left leg and that plus being pregnant is making me not only uncomfortable but I can't find anything to wear! Okay, moan over!

Take care girls x


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmineivy said:


> Stef, I'm so relived to hear the kitten has gone safely to her new toilet, I mean home!

That made me lol!

We don't live in the countryside, we're in a pretty busy area. His mom is in the country, though. Well not SUPER country, but enough where the kids have to be bussed 20 minutes away for school and her mailing address is a PO box because mail doesn't come to her area.

Glad that you didn't get in trouble for spending the money on the scan! I really want another one but have no good reason to go, lol. When my brother comes out to visit I will probably take him for one, but that won't be until September. Until then I might get my mw to use her little machine, next appt in just under two weeks.

Did I miss something? You're not moving again now?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hehe! It's hard to keep up with our moving situation, sorry I thought I'd updated! Basically we have decided to stay put now, after all that! I have made peace with our situation and simple as that sounds it has really helped me! The main problem was the school that we are nearest too is a very rough one, I assumed Eva and the new baby would have to go there if we stayed here, we are also by an exceptional school. As it turns out we have been reassured by the good school that she will have a place there, our next door neighbours kids also attend so eva starts the pre-school there in November! The other main reason for wanting to move was job opportunities but since we both work ten minutes away from here we may as well stay for now and if we need get jobs in the city and had to move there, we'd cross that bridge then! After extensive research and house viewings, we really cannot afford nothing like what we have here and it would still cost around 300 pounds more per month plus commenting costs! The summer has also helped, it's made me realise there is more to the place than I had thought! So, we are going to stay or now! I'm very relieved as we can maybe start saving now, get a better car, and of course no house move to do, which seen as though it exhausts me to go up the stairs ATM, I'm pretty pleased! X


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I have seen The Exorcism of Emily Rose and it creeped me out too. But it creeped Jeff out even more. He is catholic and all that stuff freaks him out. Stigmata also creeped me out. I hope you have fun at the beach!

Jasmine, glad it was confirmed a girl for you! I love that nn, how sweet! Yes, Stef and I live sort of close. We are in the same state, but about 3 hours from each other. Carter has a glow worm too, we call it rocky baby. I bet Eva would love one. So you are done having children after Vi pie? I haven't gone off McKinley, I think it is actually my favorite, but I don't think I can get Jeff to agree. Yay on a new car!!! Your scan sounds lovely, makes me very excited about my next one (aug 14). They want my bladder full again, but I refuse!! I want to enjoy this one and ask questions. I have no idea what Larry was measuring before, I was in so much pain I didn't ask any questions! I am glad you are settled and okay with your decision not to move and that Eva and Vi pie can go to the good school.

Melissa, we certainly are not going to buy a replacement right now!!! Maybe if he gets a better job, otherwise he will have to suffer without it! I really like Xander Raul and Aidan Raul. I believe you mom is right, the compression belts help to shrink the uterus. That Angelcare monitor was a must have from our lists, so awesome buy! I would do some research on carriers though before going with the Bjorn. I have heard lots of complaints about them, I think most people prefer ones like Ergo, Moby and ring slings.(maybe not those brands, but those types). My mom had me at 17 and my little brother at 21, both were unplanned and she doesn't seem to remember much. I ask, but she doesn't ever have any details. I wish she did, because I would be really interested in hearing!

AFM, I am dealing with sinus crap again. I feeling particularly miserable and pathetic right now. I started taking tylenol severe cold and sinus last night and have been taking it today. I will add benedryl in tonight, because last night was awful. I have a very hard time sleeping when i have to breath out of my mouth. I don't know what is going on, I hardly ever get sick. I usually only get sinus issues 1-2 times a year, but this is my second time in three months. Hopefully it goes quickly, because I am being quite the whiner! 
Also in other bad news, Jeff's mother has a lump in her neck. Apparently it has been there a while. They tried antibiotics a while back and it got smaller, but it came back. She went to the doctor and there is a possibility it could be cancer. She goes back to the doctor 8/3 or 8/4 and I think they are doing a biopsy. Jeff is taking it well. He says he isn't going to worry until there is cause, which obviously is the sensible thing to do.
This weekend we have to dog sit for my parents. Jeff will be sleeping at their house fri-sun night. I will stay with him Fri night and go spend the day up there sun. There dogs are pains though. They are spoiled and constantly want to go in and out, even at night. One of them is huge because of allergy steroid shots and humps a lot and can really hurt you. The other one is really old and arthritic and grumpy, so I completely avoid him so he doesn't bite me. But Peepers gets to go spend the weekend there too and gets to have fun with her "boyfriend" and run in the yard.
Nothing else going on, hoping to call it an early night and hope the bendryl really knocks me out!


----------



## vegasbaby

Ok so I know I'm going to miss some details as I respond, so forgive me!

Meli: my mom has spoken to me about her pregnancies and they are night and day from my own. She never had ms, she wore her pre-pregnancy jeans home from the hospital and she had three natural no-drugs-at-all births. I spend my pregnancies feeling like crap, then eating too much and gaining too much followed by a c-section due to a breech baby and wonky uterus. Also, I agree with Angel about the Bjorn. I have one and it hurts my back.

Jasmine: I'm glad you are staying in your house and happy to hear your baby is still a girl!

Angel: you are lucky to have a young mom as she has lots of energy to help out (even if you don't want her to). Hope Peepers has fun this weekend.

Afm: beach trip has been postponed though we may leave today. Both dogs dug up and ate some mole poisoning my dh stupidly put out in the back yard (though it was buried and my dogs are not diggers). I didn't know they had gotten into it that morning until Ben called me at 3:30 to say there was dog puke all over the house. They had to spend the night at the emergency vet and they thought one of them wasn't going to make it. I slept maybe an hour, and have been up since 3am. I was on the verge of an anxiety attack before Ben went to pick them up. I've always referred to Rufus and Chevy as my older children and thinking they could die and I wasn't there was awful. Also, trying to figure out what to tell Charlotte if they died was hard to contemplate. They are back at their regular vet now. What a crappy night. Just glad it's over and the boys are semi-ok.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, glad you're ok with your living situation and found a good school! Yay for being able to save money! Wish I could figure out how to manage that, lol.

Angel, my mom had me at 21, but you better believe she remembers every little detail, haha. I haven't asked her for more details than I already know because I guarantee I'll hear how it was sooooo unseasonably hot and there was no air conditioning and she was in labor for 17 hours and I tore her down there with my big shoulders and blah blah blah...

Also, I know sinus issues can come with pg. I think mine are worse than they would be otherwise, I've had a cough that just won't quit (coughed so bad one day I peed :blush:)

I hope Jeff's mom is ok and it isn't anything serious. 

Vegas, I hope the dogs are doing much better today! So glad they made it through the night. I saw your post on FB last night and was worried for you.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I think thats an excellent idea-to get a private scan when your brother comes to visit. Im sure he will love it and will be in awe! I know my mom and dh were. They both kept saying how things have changed! Its amazing! My mom took the scan the perinatologist gave her, made a copy, framed and hung up the original, and uses the copy as her bookmarker (shes a total bookworm--I take after her).

Dont feel bad about not being able to save money. Im the same. I save some every month, but not as much as I *should, *or *could, if I really wanted to.* And it doesnt matter how much or little money you make. When you start making more money, youll just adjust your spending habits and spend more. Oh well. I tell myself DH saves excessively (without being tight), so we balance each other out :winkwink:

Your moms birth story is scary. How rude of you tearing her with your broad shoulders lol :haha:

*Jasmine,*

Thats funny that OH is the cat person, and not you! I always picture the woman as the cat lover, not the man. I know, Im cuckoo.

Both dh and I dont get along with cats. I never grew up with cats so Im not comfortable with them. Im easily startled so I think cats and I startle each other with our sudden moves. Plus I HATE how they jump around and walk all over the place--specifically, countertops and tables, and stuff. What if you have food there or are cooking? As far as I know, cats cant be trained, right? They pretty much do what they want. I wouldnt be able to deal with a cat, especially because in our area, they need to be indoor cats, or else youre just giving the coyotes a special treat :nope:

Wow, Eva is starting preschool in September? Youll have one leaving the nest right as the other is arriving! 

I have one other name I like: Adrian Raul. Dh seems to think its okay so I put it on the list. My mom is stuck on me naming my baby Angel, either as a first or middle name. I tried to explain to her that the term angel reminds me of my angel that I lost, so that name brings me sorrow and not comfort, and she said Well, if you name him Angel, youll have 2 angels-one in your arms and the other in heaven looking after him. DH said no to that name. He says he knew quite a lot of Angels growing up and none of them left a good impression. idk how to break the news to her :nope:

You made me lol at your sister Alana slipping out like a bar of soap. Wouldnt that be awesome if we all had that experience!

When are you going to post the close up scans of Violets face?? I can just imagine her with her feet in her hands above her head. How cute!!! I lold at contortionist sonographer. YAY to Shane not being mad at the extra scan :thumbup:!!!

Im glad you guys bought a more dependable car (VW= Violet Wren is CUTE! Thats a good sign!), thus negating the need to move house. Youve just saved yourself lots of stress!

I hope you get more acclimated to the heat since its probably not going anywhere for a long while!

*Angel,*

Yah, I liked Stigmata also! Im also Catholic, so yah, I know what you mean when you say it freaks Jeff out. 

Ha ha something tells me that Jeff will be suffering lots without the wedding ring LOL~! :winkwink:

RATS! I already bought the Bjorntoo late! I wish I would have checked with you guys sooner. I pictured using that for when the baby is older, and using a moby or peanut sling when he is younger. Oh well, I will just have DH use the Baby Bjorn. I also bought a high chair from her for only $40! And she gave me 2 extra covers/seat pads. 

Im so sorry you are dealing with sinus issues :hugs: I know I was miserable at the beginning of this pg and I came down with the cold/sinus issues and didnt take any rx for it. MISERABLE. I cant imagine how you feel-sounds like it hit you hard.

*Speaking of which==everybody be super careful, idk if youve heard of that norovirus stomach flu epidemic going around?* Supposedly its only in a few states, CA isnt listed as one of them, BUT 5 of my students have been absent from school in just the last 2 days, with the same symptoms of stomach flu! I can tell when stuff starts going around because one of my responsibilities is to monitor our absence hotline and follow up with students that they've made up their time absent when they miss time from their clinical internship--yes, yes, I'm the meanie :haha: Wash all your veggies and fruits really well! Dont touch your eyes/mouth/face with your hands, EVER (unless you just scrubbed them down lol)! Stuff like this freaks me out-esp being pg and all.

I will pray for Jeffs mom :hugs: Hopefully its just a reactive lymph node. I have one on the left side of my neck, its been there for years. I also had a biopsy done. It was an OP procedure, but I cant remember if I was awake during the procedure, or if they put me to sleep? Anyways, the recovery wasnt bad at all. Glad yall are being sensible and not worrying yet!

Thats funny that you guys are dog sitting for your parents, but Jeff is the one that has to stay there more than you. Hes a good man!

I hope Peepers has a good time and that you got some rest last night and feel lots better today! 

*Vegas,*

WOW? Did your mom _really_ wear her pre-pg jeans home from the hospital??! Thats cray cray! 

So so mad/sad that 1. Your fur babies are sick, and 2. Beach trip cancelled!! It sounds like they are on the mend, so fx they continue to get stronger and recuperate quickly. Try not to be hard on BenIm sure he had no clue this might happen :hugs:


&#8195;


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am really sorry about your dogs. Dogs are like family so I know it was tough last night. I am glad they seem okay. So scary that it could happen to anyone!

Melissa, they found Jeff's ring at work, so his suffering is no more. Lucky for him!! I hope you are right about Jeff's mom. She is a VERY big woman, I would guess around 450lbs. She also has lupus. Because of all this, she barely leaves the house, much less the couch. So, anyway, Jeff doesn't think she would be able to handle any cancer treatment like chemo. And Jeff is a good man, but he is practically just as close to my dad, constantly playing golf. Jeff is the reason we see them so much! As for that stomach thing, I saw something on facebook about a bug being in the three states around MO, so I will have to be super careful!


OOOPS just seconds after posting, a preview for the news came on saying that the bug was confirmed in MO!! Yikes!


----------



## vegasbaby

Dogs are back to normal today so we headed out to the beach this morning. There are two women at the pool with four month old babies and their tummies are tighter than mine was pre-pregnancy. Not fair!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'll write more later.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, hopefully I have the extra money for the scan when my brother comes out. He's never seen an ultrasound live so it'll definitely be cool for him.

We're not great with saving money, but Blake is a HUGE problem solver and if we need money when we don't have it, he always finds a way, and he's always finding ways to cut bills or move bills around to make it so we're paying less. Right now he's working on trading my car (the one without a/c) at least for something better or for something not worth as much (even with the busted a/c it's still worth a decent amount because of the very low mileage) + cash. There's a few dealerships that do cash trades, so if we can get enough, we can get a decent replacement plus have some extra money to pay off some bills and reduce our monthly payments. This is all from him, told you he's a thinker!

Cats can definitely be trained, they're just more difficult. I think they like to see how much they can get away with! Gracie, the one that ran away, manipulated me when she was a kitten and I was litter training her. The only thing that worked was giving her a treat when she used the box. She quickly learned she'd get one if she did, so she started faking it. She'd get in the box, scratch around, get out, look at me and meow. I realized what she was doing when she did it a second time right after actually using the box and getting a treat. So yep, they can definitely be trained (and manipulate!).

Angel, glad they found Jeff's ring. Ok, let's hide out in our houses... I don't want to catch another bug!

Vegas, glad the dogs are ok! Hope you had fun at the beach.

AFM, we went to the zoo again this weekend - this time we actually walked around instead of 10 minutes and leaving, lol. We didn't stay as long as we planned because we got hungry again! Then we went to the restaurant in the park, The Boathouse. It was PACKED because of a free concert in the park and the outdoor theater showing Mary Poppins. At one point they started turning people away because there was a 2 hour wait and they would have been closing before these people would even be seated. Had a good time though.

We had pretty much the best seat in the place. Some views:
https://i.imgur.com/MgBA0A4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8zl5zAa.jpg

We're taking one of the niece's back to the zoo next Saturday for her 5th bday, then her bday party is next Sunday.

Found some baby clothes I fell in love with and bought. Really need to get some pics of all this stuff to show! I also found some maternity stuff. One shirt I got and fell IN LOVE with. It's destined to be wrecked, though. Day one - I got mac and cheese on it. I hand washed that out, but... day 2 - one of my cats decided it was a fun toy and got some claw holes in it. I love it so much I don't care and wore it again anyway (the holes are tiny and there's only a few, thank goodness, I'm just hoping they don't get any bigger). So the next time I wear it (yesterday), what happens? Well, the Boathouse has this amazing black bean and corn veggie burger. They used to serve it with guacamole mayo, but they don't carry that anymore, so I get a side of mayo and a side of guacamole and mix them together. My veggie burger pooped guac mayo on the shirt. Grrrr. Telling you, destined to wreck this poor shirt. Which is, and I HIGHLY recommend (soooooooo comfy and the only shirt I own that fits PERFECTLY) a Gap Maternity Pure Body v-neck. I got it used for $4, they're $19.95 from The Gap. I want two in every color, haha, but I'm so damn cheap I don't think I can bring myself to spend that much on ONE. 

Anyway... done babbling!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I love a restaurant with a view. One of my co-workers is pregnant and her cats have ruined her favorite maternity shirt. It's like they know. 

Afm: headed to the doctor this afternoon for a check-up and then tomorrow is my 20 week scan. Baby has been moving quite a bit so I'm assuming all is fine. 

Rufus, my younger dog is totally back to normal. Chevy is still having some issues with unsteadiness. Not sure if they are tiny seizures or something else. They go in for a re-check on Wednesday.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: just wanted to let you know that I'll say some prayers for Jeff's mom. It must be a scary time for him and her.

Meli: I fear getting another stomach bug so I'll be super careful. It's hard with a kid in daycare keep all the germs away.

Stef: can Blake tell me how to pay these vet bills? Their little accident cost us more than our house payment and utilities in a typical month. Maybe I need to look at cutting some of my cable services or just stop buying maternity clothes. I'm sure it'll all work out for both of us, but geeze life can get expensive!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas - scan pics, scan pics, scan pics!

I hope Chevy is doing better today. Will the vet let you make payments?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: ugh, the scan photos are awful! Baby was hiding under my hip and they couldn't get very good head shots. I ended up with three fuzzy profile photos out of the 90 overall that she took. The doctor came in and got sone additional views after baby moved a bit, but he didn't take any additional photos. I'm a bit disappointed, but they were happy with everything they did see. Baby is 13oz now, which is the 56 percentile (for what that matters). The tech asked us to look away when she was looking at the kidneys and says she knows the gender. It's odd that someone out there knows, but it's not me! I'm still thinking girl. 

No, they wouldn't do a payment plan for the dogs, but we'll manage. It's just that we put a lot on the CC this last month already since Ben overbought for my b-day. They are both doing well today, though Chevy does still get a tad wobbly. 

What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## angel2010

I should be able to post later tonight, but I wanted to post this for Stef.

https://interact.stltoday.com/pr/lifestyle/PR072613094313759


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I have only had two cats, for them litter training was never an issue. We didn't even have to teach them, and one of them we got very young. Also, my cat is never on the table or counter. We don't allow it at all! I abhor the thought of hair in my food!. Now, I can't say what he does when we are sleeping...

Vegas, I hope Chevy is okay. And I am very glad that your LO is looking great! I can't believe how quickly it is all going for us! I recently took Carter to a splash time at a community pool and there were quite a few tight bellies and even a super cute preggo one in a bikini. I was a tad jealous! I am hoping that now that I know I have thyroid issues and am on meds, that I will be more successful at dieting after she is born. And thanks for the prayers. Hopefully we will know something in a couple weeks.

Stef, glad you had a good time at the zoo and the restaurant. It looked pretty awesome with that view. I really want to get back there to go to the zoo and I really want to take Carter back to the City Museum. He was only 12 months when we took him last time so he didn't get to take full advantage of all that climbing. And as for stains, I seem to get something on me every time I eat now. And Carter has taken to wiping his hands on my belly.:growlmad:

Afm, I got a SUPER, AWESOME deal at Target tonight. I got the 6 onsies and a tiny $1 flashlight for Carter for $5.12, counting tax!!! One set is 18mo, but for only $2.68 I couldn't pass them up! 
So watching the dogs wasn't awful, but I decided to take Carter down there Saturday night to spend the night. He slept awful and woke at 4am. Jeff was fighting with him to go back to sleep until 6:30am when they both got in bed with me. Nothing else really going on with me. I have my glucose test Friday and I am not looking forward to it. I can't remember, but apparently you feel like crap all day after. Friday is the only day Jeff has off where I can have somewhat of a break from Carter and such. I hate to feel like poo the whole time. I have scheduled a lunch date with a girlfriend anyway. FX! 

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4156_zpsaf83f934.jpg


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, wow! Way to cooperate, baby! Lol. Sounds like you have a stubborn one in there. Glad he or she is looking good :)

That sucks that they won't do payments. Vets are crazy expensive. My brother once got pet insurance for his dog :haha: He got rid of it after about a year though, realized he spent more on the insurance than he would have on the visits.

Angel, Jessica in the link you posted is my midwife :) Been seeing her since the last pg, before the birth center officially opened, been going to the birth center since March. What's awesome is it's about 3 1/2 miles from my house. 

We're going back to the zoo again Saturday with the niece, might take her to the restaurant. If you get a chance to come back to the zoo, you should definitely check out The Boathouse! Maybe sometime next summer you can come out and we can all get together! We love City Museum, so much fun. Blake was talking about possibly going there on Saturday, too. 

So Carter wiping his hands on your belly isn't cool, but I have to admit I giggled at it, sorry! :haha:

You're going to have enough clothes to cover the entire first year or two by the time she's born!

Meli, Jasmine - where are you?!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

That restaurant looked nice and relaxing. Guac and mayo?? Sounds so weird to me, but I must try it one of these days! Would you mix equal parts of both?

Have fun at the zoo this weekend!

Oh btw I havent mailed the dress yet. Can you believe I havent done laundry for at least 2 weeks :nope:?? Yikes! Dh doesnt mind--he just says relax. Take advantage of this time before baby comes. Hes such an enabler! But I have to do laundry soon so hopefully I should be able to mail the dress by the middle of next week.

*Vegas,*

So glad to hear your doggies are getting better :thumbup: I can totally believe the vet bills added up that much. OUCH! It hurts me to think of that. Oh well, what can ya do but be glad that they recovered, right?

YAY to great scan results :happydance: (although you mentioned the pix werent the greatest) but what matters is that your lil one is healthy!

*Angel,*

Im like you; hopeful that once my little man is born they can fine tune my thyroid meds and I can be more successful at dieting. 

YAY to the awesome deals you are finding :thumbup:

Have fun on Friday's lunch date!

*Afm,*

I have my 15 week appt today. Looking forward to seeing how much the little man has grown. Oh, and Im starting to like Xavier Raul better than Xander Raul, atm. 

I have been crazy busy at work, and Ive been coming home and preparing for our camping trip this weekend. Each year about 30 of us go camping to EL Capitan State Beach (Santa Barbara). Its lots of fun and beautiful weather. I LUV going to sleep and needing to wear warm winter pjs and waking up to the fresh morning, and eating breakfast in my pjs and beanie lol. Can you tell I love cool weather? And its such a difference in weather from our house. I dont even mind sleeping in a tent (although, I will admit that we actually bring our queen size temper pedic mattress topper from our guest bed LOL). Hey, thats how we roll :winkwink:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: those are some deals! Not sure what to suggest to keep Carter from wiping his hands on you other than repeating "we only wipe our hands on towels, not our pants or shirts" until he get the message. I like to use rules that say "we" as opposed to "you". Of course I slip up sometimes and call her a bad girl if I get really mad or she's done something very bad. Parenting is never easy.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: your camping trip sounds like fun! Do you want to take Charlotte with you? She wants to go camping so badly, but I'm not an outdoorsy person (despite my profession). Are you feeling any flutters yet?


----------



## angel2010

Stef, A meet up would be awesome!!! We will have to check that restaurant out!

Melissa, Your camping trip sounds so fun! I really wanted to camp this summer and now it is too late. I am already too uncomfortable in my own bed. I don't think there is anyway I am going to sleep in a tent on an air mattress. I love camping though! How was your app?! I can't wait to see my little Larry again! Which name does your dh like best out of the two?

Vegas, he has only started wiping on my belly. It is like he sees it sticking out and says "hey, I'll just use this!" I don't know it is not too often so I am not worried.

Nothing going on, got my glucose test tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## angel2010

I passed!!! And I feel okay actually! Yay for a day off! Also, my fundal height was 31 weeks! Way off, but she said it was probably due to position of the baby.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, yep, I just mix equal parts, maybe a bit more guac depending on how strong it is. This restaurant used to put guacamole mayo on the veggie burger, but they stopped, and the server recommended mixing them myself one time, and it's so yummy! Good for dipping fries in, too.

Lucky your dh is enabling you to be lazy! Blake is all, "Where's my pants? I have no clean socks." Blah blah. He has 3 pairs of jeans that he wears and I have to wash them after every single wear because he works with metal and gets slivers on them. Makes it tough to keep up! I told him, "You know how to do laundry, too!" His response? "I forgot when I met you." Hahaha. <<sarcastic laugh

How did your appt go? Have fun camping! I've been wanting to go bad since last summer, but I'm with Angel - I would be completely uncomfortable at this point!

Angel, yayyy for passing the test! Mine will be in 4 weeks. Not looking forward to it!

Vegas, Jasmine, how are you both feeling?

AFM, vday yesterday, yay! Still no real bump growth, boo. I'm feeling all the symptoms of a large belly without actually having it, grr. Blake got me a Snoogle. Pretty awkward at first, takes up a lot of space, but it's been helping soooo much. Every morning I've been waking up hardly able to move and with a headache, but the last two mornings have been so much better.


----------



## StefNJunk

I just realized on my drive into work this morning that I have less than 2 months left of my 20s. :cry: :haha:

I guess everyone was busy this weekend? We had fun at the zoo with the niece. She was amazingly well behaved, curious about everything. We did the stingray / shark exhibit and she was super cautious about petting the sharks, but Blake got her to and she loved it; she ended up wanting a stuffed shark. We spent at least half an hour in there with them both laying with their hands in the pool petting stingrays and sharks.

https://i.imgur.com/DjgjVHG.jpg https://i.imgur.com/Cuq0wiy.jpg

She said her favorite part was the penguins, which we did first, but I also think she loved the goats, because we did that last and she talked about them the entire day before we got there.

https://i.imgur.com/Ljvj8hE.jpg

Yesterday was her bday party, which was fun, too. They had a slip and slide so it was fun watching the LOs play on that, especially the 1 1/2 year old niece. She also greatly enjoyed handing me chunks of her mushed up birthday cake, all the juices she kept stealing from tables, and rubbing mud on everyone and everything. Got a ton of clothing and shoes from SIL, mostly 12-16 months, so that'll be put away for awhile, but there's also a bunch of blankets, bibs, burp cloths, socks... Some super cute stuff. She gave us a regular monitor, and Blake's grandma is giving us one of the video ones (and she got us a car seat, and something else she says we're going to love but she won't tell us what it is yet).


----------



## angel2010

Congrats on passing vday Stef!!! I am glad you had a fun weekend with your niece and fun at the bday party. Awesome on the box of baby stuff! 

Vegas, so how did it go with your parents?


----------



## vegasbaby

I'm back! Memphis was a lot of fun. Everyone was super surprised and genuinely happy for us. I was a bit worried they'd be mad that we held out so long, but no one seemed bothered by it. Charlotte had so much fun playing with her cousins that she cried when it was time to say goodbye. My mom went out and bought me some baby clothes on Sunday. All are boy's clothes since she knows we are prepared in case it's a girl. I'm pretty sure mom has assured us that it will be another girl. That's what she wants anyway.

Ben's parents are already looking at flights to come down at the end of December. Not sure when my parents will be able to visit. 

Charlotte did great with all the travel. We had to get up at 4:15 on Friday in order to catch our flight, but she was pretty good all day other than refusing to nap and therefore being a bit bratty at lunch that day. By the next day she was perfect. 

I'm 21 weeks and took a new bump photo today, but I'll have to post it later from my pc. Is there no way to post from my iPhone to BnB?


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, glad it went well! Glad Charlotte handled the travel well. I would get cranky getting up that early, too. :haha:

You can get your pic on here from your phone if you upload it and link to it in IMG tags. I use https://imgur.com

AFM, no midwife appt today. :growlmad: Today's appt was actually a reschedule from Friday at 5. They called and asked if I could come Friday... I was like, "Yeah, since that's when my original appt was..." Now it's for 4. I'm confused... first I can't come in Friday and they don't know why someone scheduled me for that day... but now I can? Getting very frustrated. I understand the whole new business, they're busy etc. thing... just getting annoyed with everything.

Something weird is going on with my ex-husband. All of a sudden he seems to want to hang out with my friends. First, he looks me up on LinkedIn (there's alerts when people view your profile), then he goes to one of my closest friend's salons to get his hair cut (this is the first time he's had my friend do his hair since I left), and my friend finds out his fiance left him. Now I get a text last night at almost 1am from my friend's partner saying, "Ugh... your ex husband is still here. Kill me. Don't ask... he came over..." He wasn't friends with my friends outside of me (he tried to be, no one wanted him around). It's creeping me out a little (he was almost stalkery after I left, trying to find out where I lived, looking me up online, etc).


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry they keep messing with your appointment. How odd about your ex. What do you think he wants or do you think he's just being nostalgic? Btw, do you have LinkedIn prime or whatever they call it? Without it, I didn't think you could see who had been looking at your profile.


----------



## StefNJunk

I don't have a clue what he wants. He's manipulative, so I know it's not just nostalgia, there's definitely something going on.

No, I don't have the Premium thing. I'm not sure how it works, just know that the notifications drop-down thing showed that he had looked at my profile. 

Bump pic, bump pic, bump pic!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'll have to upload when I get home as the link won't work with my iPhone. Not sure why, but I'm sure it's operator error.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am so glad it went well with your parents. I am happy the traveling was easy as well. There is a posibility we may be back in Memphis early next week for Jeff's mom's surgery. Can't wait to see your bump. I use photobucket to upload and get image codes.

Stef, I am sorry about your ex. Maybe he heard you were pregnant and wishes he had made a baby with you and now he is single and well you know men... I am sorry about your app as well. It sucks when you get excited about something and then get disappointed.


----------



## vegasbaby

OK, windows 8 totally sucks so I'm not sure if this is going to work at all, but this is my attempt at loading my 21 week bump photo.
 



Attached Files:







21+2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## angel2010

Very cute! Love the look of the tile in your shower.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everybody, 

Just a quick check tonight, will check in properly tomorrow from work. BUT just wanted to say to vegas, cute bump!!! And I lol'd at Charlotte photo bombing the pic. It looks like she's saying "mommy, what are u doing?!"


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: thanks. I've been taking my bump photos in the guest bathroom as it has the longer mirror. Strangely, I don't have a full-length mirror in the house. We re-did that bathroom last year from it's original 1950's turquoise and orange tile. When will you know if you have to travel to Memphis for your mother-in-law's surgery? 

Meli: I thought it was cute that Charlotte ended up in the photo. Sunday on our way home from mass she asked me "What's in your tummy, mommy?" I said "A baby." And she replied, "Oh, can I see your baby?". Ben and I laughed so hard.


----------



## angel2010

We aren't going then for sure now. They reviewed her echocardiogram and it showed an irregular heartbeat. So now she has to be cleared by a cardiologist, which it reasonable. Apparently she had two lumps, on on her neck that they "think" was caused by a bad tooth she had for a while. She should get the biopsy info back very soon. She also has one in her throat. This is the one they are going to surgically remove. She should be able to find out if it is/was malignant before she goes home from surgery, whenever that ends up being. I think any surgery is going to be risky for her just because she is such a big woman. It is really a sad case, where she let her weight get so bad that she couldn't even find a doctor willing to do gastric bypass on her because of the risks of death.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Aww I wish I could have taken Charlotte with us. Im sure she would have loads of fun camping. Its fun if you go with a bunch of people, especially if they also have kids so they can keep each other company. There were about 35 of us, and a bunch of kids in the mix, so the cousins got to hang out. They all brought their bikes so they spent lots of time on the bikes, or we were at the beach. I think they even adopted a couple of kids into the group that were camping but didnt have any friends or family. All I know is that at each meal there were always a couple of kids that I served that I didnt recognize :haha:

You know, Im not really an outdoorsy person either, *at all*, BUT its not so bad. The way I see it, if there is running water for toilets and showers, then its not so bad. Not to mention I love being so close to the beach! We have a huge tent, we take a cot for ds, and our temper pedic mattress topper for us, and plenty of food and drink and were good to go.

No flutters yet. I do feel something faintly and sporadically, but I cant describe it. I just know its not gas :wacko:

Im glad your trip went well. Charlotte sounds like she was a real trooper and a good traveler. That was nice of your mom to buy you clothes. How sweet!!

Lol at Charlotte wanting to see the baby. Dont we all wish the same--that we had a peephole in our stomachs when pg :wacko:

*Angel,*

Yes, you are correct. I am sure you would be so uncomfortable to camp out at this point. I found myself struggling to get off of the mattress sometimes! Dh would have to help hoist me up! 

My appt was b-o-r-i-n-g. All we did was listen to the heartbeat. He said that my next appt @20 weeks will be the anatomy scan and that will be more interesting. Dh felt cheated that he drove all the way there and we didnt get to see anything :nope:

Yay to passing the glucose test!!! :thumbup:

WowI will definitely keep your mil in my prayers. Maybe this will be a turning point for her in wanting to get healthier. One can only hope, right?

*Stef,* 

I liked Blakes response to laundry, and how he forgot how to do laundry when you moved in lol :haha:

Yay to vday :thumbup:!!! Im glad the snoogle is working out for you. 

Less than 2 months left of your 20s? no sympathy from me here :nope: :haha: Which reminds me that I must update my signature, not just for my age, but my tickers. Dr moved up my edd.

Your niece is adorable! Im glad she behaved and it sounds like you all had a great time!

Yay to all the hand-me-downs! I cant wait to hear what the surprise is!!

Yes, it definitely sounds like something strange is going on with your ex-husband. Sounds kinda like my ex-fiance. Except that situation did not end well AT ALL. What I have learned in my life is this: If someone ever threatens to kill themselves, BELIEVE THEM. I know sometimes you feel they are being dramatic, but if someone actually says it out loud to you, there is something very, very, very wrong with them and that comment is not to be taken lightly.

*Jasmine and Jen,*

How are you guys doing?

*AFM,*

Camping was awesome. Not only was it fun, but when we can get by without someone needing an ambulance ride due to breaking ribs on a jet ski (my stupid cousin), or needing stitches on chin because of a bike accident (ds), then we deem it a success :haha: Last year or the year before, in the middle of the night, my mom fell off of her cot, right in front of dh. She was fine, but it provided lots of laughs for all of us. We had to use that episode for laughs again this time. Its hilarious, whether its my mom or dh telling the story :haha:

Everyone gave me a break this weekend because of my condition. Older brother didnt let me help set up the tent. He made me sit down with the women and he helped dh set up the tent and unload.

My mom always pretty much does all/most of the cooking and I help her, here and there, with side dishes and stuff, but even she kept telling me to sit down. I think I can get used to this treatment :winkwink:

Both my brothers yelled at me for touching the raw chicken. Im like my hands are clean, and how else am I supposed to put it on the grill?!! Theyre like its not about that!! Its about salmonella. Oh brother!

Last night dh and I saw on Netflix The business of being born. YIKES! Makes me want a midwife now! But I fall into the high risk category so I dont think thats going to happen. I would love to have a water birth in the hospital, though! Thats also not going to happen :nope:

Oh, and I bought a beach hat for my lil man. It is so cute! Dh loved it. It will be for next summers Laughlin and camping trips. 

I think I found a crib I like. Its a crib/changer combo. 
https://www.target.com/p/athena-dap...-combo-white/-/A-11249873#prodSlot=medium_1_6


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: gee, your poor MIL has a lot going on. I pray that everything will be ok and that maybe these scares will give her the motivation to make some changes in her life that will enable her to be healthier in the future.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: your camping trip sounds like so much fun! Perhaps I'll have to reconsider my stance on camping.

I saw the business of being born too. I always wanted a drug-free birth, but I had no choice but to get a c-section. Honestly, I'm happy that option and modern technology was available to me as otherwise I may have ended up with a stillborn (my grandmother had several and I wonder if we had the same issue). A healthy baby is most important, though I believe a woman should be able to have whatever kind of birth she wants without being pushed into something she doesn't want or need. Heck, I feel a bit bad about not going for a vbac, but I'd have to change practices and besides I don't want to get my hopes up and still end up with a c-section.

I like the crib, but unless you are really pressed for space, I'm not so sure about the combo option. Babies are in diapers until they are almost three and after the first nine months or so, that baby is going to be way longer than the changing area on the crib/table combo. On the other hand, it is cute and has great storage.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I would suggest going camping with an experienced camper, at least the first time. idk how it is in Florida, but here in CA reservations can be made starting 6 mos in advance, on the 1st of the month, so its a mad scramble to reserve spots because there is so much demand. We reserved our spots 2/1/13.

I totally agree with you. I dont think I ever mentioned this, but dhs ex-wife delivered her baby on 10/31 (the day before I miscarried. Pretty ironic, huh?) Anyways, her uterus ruptured and she was in pretty bad shape, in ICU for 6 days. Those situations are the kind that freak me out. Thats why I want to be in a hospital, but I really wish hospitals here did the birthing pools and let you stand up while pushing and delivering for gravity to help the process along. That totally makes sense to me.

You make some valid points about the crib. Idk if we are necessarily pressed for space, but it would be nice to have something like this crib, which does take up less space, if that makes any sense? So where would I change him after he outgrows the table? Humm.


----------



## angel2010

I love the crib combo! Lots of people say they don't use the changing tables, but we used ours tons. I also like the drawers under, it eliminates the need for a skirt. I hate them and would gladly get out of having one. Can it be converted to a toddler bed? If so, do plan on using for that too?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: yikes about dh's ex! That's my biggest fear if I were to attempt the vbac.

I bought a regular dresser for Charlotte and put a changing pad on top. I bought like 200 diapers and 12 packs of wipes at a time from Costco and had plenty of room to store them all in the drawers. Now I use it as a regular dresser. I just bought a cheap one from Ikea so if she destroyed it I wouldn't care. I bought some cute flower drawer pulls from Anthropologie and exchanged them out for the stock pulls. I agree with Angel about crib skirts, they are a pain. I guess at some point I'll have to pull all the baby stuff out of storage.


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: yikes about dh's ex! That's my biggest fear if I were to attempt the vbac.
> 
> I bought a regular dresser for Charlotte and put a changing pad on top. I bought like 200 diapers and 12 packs of wipes at a time from Costco and had plenty of room to store them all in the drawers. Now I use it as a regular dresser. I just bought a cheap one from Ikea so if she destroyed it I wouldn't care. I bought some cute flower drawer pulls from Anthropologie and exchanged them out for the stock pulls. I agree with Angel about crib skirts, they are a pain. I guess at some point I'll have to pull all the baby stuff out of storage.

We plan to use a dresser this time, I am hoping to find a bedroom hutch, with some shelves on top. But still giving me room for the changing pad.


----------



## angel2010

That is pretty scary about your ex Melissa. I am glad you had fun camping though, I am always super jealous of all your fun family/friends trips!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, cute bump! Love Charlotte in the pic.

Angel, I hope your MIL ends up being ok.

Meli, what's your new due date? Also, scary about your ex. Mine was nothing like that, and I won't go into detail, but it's enough to say he's a pathological liar and when confronted with the truth, he either continues the lie or blames whoever is confronting him for why he lied.

And when are we going to get a bump pic from you, hmm?!?

I watched The Business of Being Born last pregnancy when I was looking into the midwife, and that's what made me decide to go with one. The second one (More Business of Being Born) is interesting, too.

AFM, omg the heartburn has gotten significantly worse. It's been non-stop for the last 38 hours. Last night it got so bad I ate cherry Tums. That sounds silly, but you guys have no idea how badly I HATE cherry flavoring; I almost threw up trying to chew just one. Cherry is all we have left so I HAVE to get more today.

Also, we discovered the Snoogle is good for DTD :sex:

And oh yeah, almost forgot. I found a website I wanted to tell you guys about. thredUP (https://www.thredup.com/r/FRXQQP) has gently used (apparently they're extremely picky about what they except) maternity (and regular women's, junior's, children's) clothing for really good prices. My cart has 5 shirts, 1 pair of jeans, 2 pairs of pants and a really cute nursing coverup sweater and it's only $61.41 (free shipping over $50). That's before discount (20% off new customers first purchase, but I found a $15 off $15+ code *BTS15* that's good through tomorrow that I'm going to use since $15 is more than 20% of my total), so I'm getting all of that stuff for $46.41. :happydance:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: remind me not to buy your snoogle off you ;). Those sound like some great deals on the clothes! Please go out and buy some Pepcid Complete! Tums didn't do anything for my horrible heartburn, but it was gone within 30 minutes with the Pepcid (it's a chewable btw, and I think there is a cool mint and berry flavor). Also, I buy the CVS knockoff called "dual action complete".

Meli: yes, it's time to reveal your bump if you have one yet.

Afm: today, I finally got my box of maternity clothes out. There is more in there than I remembered, so that's good. I feel huge today. Did I mention my feet swelled up on me Sunday? I'm guessing too much sodium from the BBQ ribs. These next 18 weeks are going to creep by....


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

My mom loved the crib combo also. I think I will get her the crib combo for her house, and I will get a traditional crib with changing table/bedroom hutch for my house.

When I mentioned to my mom the crib combo option, she loved it. I pointed out what vegas said (that baby won&#8217;t fit on the changing table portion after a few months). She said &#8220;that&#8217;s ok. We&#8217;ll potty train him when he&#8217;s 1 y/o&#8221;. I was like &#8220;sure, ok&#8221;. She swears my older brother potty trained himself. She says that when he was 9 mos old, my mom and dad noticed him squirming at times. My dad said &#8220;I bet you he has to use the bathroom&#8221;. My mom was like &#8220;sure he does&#8221;. Sure enough, my dad took him to the toilet and he used it! Of course he was still in diapers til he was 18 mos old, but my mom says he pretty much started training himself. 

I like your idea about the bedroom hutch, I think I saw something on pinterest like that. I still need to pin it.

I&#8217;ve always liked how the bedskirt looks, but now that you and Vegas have said negative things about it, I&#8217;ll make sure not to get one :nope:

Yah, my ex has a pretty tragic story. Although it&#8217;s been 7 years since it happened, it still makes me sad when I think of it. 

*Vegas,*

Ikr! She ended up getting a hysterectomy to save her life. So she&#8217;s got Matthew, then her 3 y/o daughter and 8 m/o son from her second marriage. I&#8217;m pretty sure she probably wanted to have some more kids, so now that option has been taken from her. But what&#8217;s more important is that she has her life and is around to raise and enjoy her kids.

I like your idea of getting a cheap dresser and dressing it up with cute drawer pulls. I think I will do that!

Sorry to hear your feet swelled up, but I&#8217;m sure the bbq ribs were worth it. YUM!

You made a good point when you reminded yourself (and us!) not to buy the snoogle off of Stef :haha::haha:

*Stef,*

My new due date is 01/20/14, which makes Sundays the day that I start the new week of gestation. Meaning today I am 16+5, but I think my ticker says I am 16+1.

And I hate to say it, but I hope my little man is fully baked and comes out 2 weeks earlier. *Please *God! I don&#8217;t want my baby born under the Aquarius sign :wacko: I know I have no control over it, and his health comes first, but if there's any way to influence it, I'm gonna try lol

I hope your ex fades away into the background where he belongs, and gets over whatever is up his butt and causing this new fascination with you and your life.

I will try to take a bump pic this weekend and post it next week.

I need to check out More Business of Being Born. I didn&#8217;t know there was a second one!

And I agree with vegas. Pepcid complete ROCKS. You will never go back to Tums after trying Pepcid complete.

Hey-good job on those deals you found on clothes. YAY! 

*afm,*

I didn&#8217;t think I was feeling crabby the last couple of days, but I guess I have been somewhat crabby. I snapped at dh last night (although to be fair, I think he was crabby too and snapped at me first). At work, I am getting lots of calls with stupid, stupid questions from our new incoming students. My response always starts with &#8220;Did you receive the multiple letters and emails that contain this information? It&#8217;s very clear. Please re-read the information and call me back if you still have questions&#8221;. Guess what? I have never received a call back from them. Some (many) of these students don&#8217;t act like young adults :growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: ok, I'm curious, what's the deal with Aquarius? Charlotte is one, but she's on the cusp of Pisces. The only sign I wouldn't want for a child is Scorpio (I dated three in a row, so too much conflict with my sign, cancer).

I have a theory about our moms and how we were potty trained way younger than kids these days: 1. Their memories aren't all that great. 2. Diapers back then, both disposable and cloth, were awful, made toddlers more aware that they were sitting in their own filth, and thus encouraged earlier potty training. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

There are 3 Aquarius' that I base my fear on. 1 is an ex ex boyfriend. He was such a moody mo-fo.

Then I have my godson (my cousins son). He is also such a moody bratty kid! But it goes beyond brattiness--he is just so moody and you cannot discipline the moodiness out of them. He is now 11 years old and still hasnt grown out of it. Sadly, I dont think he ever will :nope:

Theres also a train acquaintance who is another moody mo-fo. I just announced the pg to my train acquaintances last week, and he got all excited when I told him my edd was jan 20. Hes like YAY! My bday is Jan 25. I thought to myself, GREAT! :growlmad::growlmad:

Is Charlotte moody at all?

Ha ha I think your theory about our moms and diaper training makes lots of sense. My mom did use cloth diapers with my oldest brother, and her memory probably isnt all that great :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: oh my God, is she moody!! I call her my little bunny bear (I have no idea when I started this or why) and when she's mad at me she says "Mommy, I am not your little bunny bear any more!". It's like she gets some three year-old version of PMS. I've known a few "normal" Aquarians so I figured it would be OK. Maybe not!


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: oh my God, is she moody!! I call her my little bunny bear (I have no idea when I started this or why) and when she's mad at me she says "Mommy, I am not your little bunny bear any more!". It's like she gets some three year-old version of PMS. I've known a few "normal" Aquarians so I figured it would be OK. Maybe not!

*vegas*,
Yikesies!


----------



## Meli_H

Btw, forgot to mention that ds told me that his mom said she would pass along all her 6-9 months clothes that her baby has outgrown. I thought that was really sweet and told dh I will give her some $. He doesnt agree with me but whats fair is fair.

Oh, another thing. Remember my cousins baby shower that I weaseled my way out of going because we went to Las Vegas? Well, she had her baby boy a few weeks ago (on the same day Kate Middleton delivered). I havent met him yet but my mom has. She suspects he will have the same green eyes as his mom. I think the following is unfair:

My father is 1 of 5 children. His father (my grandfather) had green eyes. His paternal grandmother (my great-grandmother) had blue eyes.

Well, of the 5 children, they all have brown eyes, except for my father. He has beautiful hazel caramel eyes. When hes mad, his eyes literally blaze and burn right through you.

Anyways, of all the nephews and nieces from my dads side, only one of us has beautiful eyes. Yes, the one that just delivered her baby, she has green eyes. But her dad has brown eyes and so does her mom.

How fair is it that my dad, the only sibling with hazel eyes, has no children with his eyes :nope: but his brother, who has dark brown eyes, has the daughter with beautiful green eyes :growlmad:

Genetics is so strange, isnt it?


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, genetics are strange. I can't decide if I want Larry to have brown hair and bright blue eyes like Carter and I or blonde hair and blue eyes like Carter now and me as well when I was younger. As for the crib skirt, there is nothing actually wrong with them, I just don't really like the way they look, but chances are I will end up with one unless we find a crib we like with drawers like the one you posted or one low to the floor. I am sorry about your ex by the way. I am happy to here that you are getting some baby stuff from DS's mom! That sure is nice of her!

Stef, I am glad you found an extra use for the snoogle. I can't be bothered with trying to have sex! I have the heart burn bad too. I take tums in the day and zantac at night usually. I have tried thred up once before. I picked my particular box because it had squeaky shoes. It also came with a Sesame Street shirt, and two books. The shoes were in crap condition and we ended up tossing them, but the shirt and books were good. I never did list my own stuff though.

Vegas, I think you are very right as for our parents/grandparents and potty training! That is awesome that you have more clothes than you thought. That is so cute about Charlotte, such a diva!!

As for signs, I am due the 24th (dr's)/25th (mine). I am a moody, crazy scorpio and there is a chance that Larry could be one too! If she is born between Oct 23 and Nov 1(I don't think my dr will let me go farther). But if she is born before the 23th she will be a laid back libra like Jeff.


----------



## vegasbaby

Speaking of genetics, I just read an article about a woman who just gave birth to her 12th son in a row (no girls at all). Her sister also has only boys and has ten of them. Could you imagine!?

Btw, I've decided that the nickname for this baby is to be "Thumper". This baby moves so much! I had an anterior placenta with Charlotte and didn't feel proper movement until week 21-22. I've been feeling this one since week 16. It's still a very odd sensation. I know that makes me weird, but the fact that there is a squirming little human growing in my tummy is kind of crazy.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, lol @ not buying my snoogle. It hasn't touched anywhere DTD related, hahaha. I rolled it up and put my tummy in the space in the middle.

Yay for more clothes, and for lots of movement. It is pretty crazy, I feel the same way. 

That's CRAZY ... 12 boys in a row?! Blake originally wanted to keep going until we have a boy, but I guess he's changed his mind and wants to stop at 2, lol. Guess he's become ok with possibly only having daughters. I'm good stopping at 2, but if it's 2 girls, I may convince him to go for 3. But that's it. (I say that now, haha)

Meli, I've always ben told Aquarius's are crazy. I can't say I've known a lot of Aquarius's, but there's one that sticks out in my mind. My friend's ex (we'll call him J) was batshit crazy. No joke, crazy like he needs to be put in an institution style crazy. He decided to disown all of my friend's (we'll call him H) friends (even the ones he had become close to) because he was jealous of the time we spent with H. I was first to go. He told me I wasn't allowed in his house (which H was paying the rent and almost all of the bills for). One night we thought J was staying at his mom's, so I came over anyway. J keyed my car, down both sides and on the bumper. He yelled at me and argued with me until 5 in the morning. That's just the start of the crazy. That was a few years ago now, and apparently he is still crazy. He told H's ex-coworker / friend (we'll call her C) that he saw me and my ex-husband on the highway, stalking him, except I was wearing a wig. C told J, "First off, no one even has the same cars they had when you knew them. Second, those two have been divorced for awhile. Third, that's crazy." There's so much more I could tell you guys about how crazy he is, but that's probably good enough! :wacko:

Angel, they must have changed how thredup works. They don't do books now, all of the stuff is new or nearly new (apparently they're SUPER picky about what they accept), and you buy all the stuff separately. 

As for genetics, I can pretty much guarantee how Sienna will look. Blake's genetics are very strong. He's the only one of 6 with dark hair, dark eyes. All of his brothers have blonde hair, blue eyes. The 6 of them are from 4 different fathers, but even the other 2 from a father with brown eyes have bright blue eyes, which I find crazy. So I know she'll be born with dark hair, dark eyes. Blake was born with darker skin (his newborn pic seriously looks like a little Native American baby wrapped in a papoose), but now he's super pale (as am I), so her skin tone can go either way, but she'll probably end up pale. The 3d/4d image we got already showed she has his big lips.

Also, where is Jasmine?!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

It sounds so cute when you call her Larry :hugs:

Im like you. I cant be bothered to have sex. I just am so tired all the time! poor dh. And it doesnt help that he read an article the other day in mens health about pregnancy facts. It mentioned that SUPPOSEDLY (well, it does seem like Stef falls in this group) in the 2nd tri a womans sex drive comes back, sometimes even stronger than before. He pointed it out to me and asked if it was true. Thanks a lot, stupid stupid magazine :growlmad:!! Poor guy. Hes been so patient with me. I feel so guilty and I really have to work on kicking it up a notch, like soon. Because I know once baby comes, I will definitely be tired and wont want to be bothered then even more!

FX that Larry is born under the Libra sign. Because I would think that once she gets to be a teen, if you guys are the same sign, you will probably clash. Goodness knows that the teen years are pretty rocky as it is.

*Vegas,*

I did read that same article about the 12th son! Pretty crazy huh!! They are obviously committed to having a girl lol!

Awww I like your Thumper nickname. How cute :hugs:

It doesnt make you weird. I was thinking the same thing--of this baby inside nourishing itself off of us (like a leech lol) and how it truly is weird and fascinating! 

*Stef,*

Wow..your Aquarius acquaintance is CRAY CRAY! I lold at the thought of you wearing a wig just to stalk this dude :wacko: As if!

Where is this 3d/4d image of Sienna you speak of? Did I miss something??

*AFM,*

Yesterday I received a text from Childrens Orchard (children's resell store) that they were having a 1 day sale-50% off of all swimwear. I spent $10 and bought 5 pairs of swim shorts for my little man. 1 for 3-6 months (I want to take him to swim lessons as soon as hes 3 mos), 2 for 6-9 months and 2 for 12months. He is set up for our Laughlin and camping trips next year! All I need to buy are some swimshirts in size 12 mos.

So I have a cousin on my fathers side (she is the daughter of my dads cousin, so I guess that makes her my 2nd cousin?). She is 34 and about 1 year ago, I heard that she had 2 separate mcs. I dont know details of how far along she was, but she is now pg and due Oct 2. Her baby shower is tomorrow. She lives about 3 hours away from me! So, I will drive 1 hour away to my moms house and meet her there. Then mom and I will drive 1 hour away to my godmothers house. Then my godmother will drive us another hour away to the party. And the party doesnt even start until 5pm. Thats CRAZY :wacko: !! I dont even want to think of how late I will be getting home on Saturday night. All I have to say is that shed BETTER come to my baby shower when the time comes :haha:

So excited with dss Star testing results (yearly school testing). He came up as advanced for all subjects except for math, of which the results were strongly proficient. SO excited and proud of him as he has always struggled with math. We have to think of a way to reward him.

He starts high school this year and is so excited. All summer long hes had sectionals twice a week with his band cohorts (those that play wind instruments). Hes also finishing up the last day of his 2 week band camp at school. Hes been learning the marching and all that jazz and their preview performance is this afternoon so I am leaving work early. Then one of the parents is hosting a party for the kids tonight so hell be going to that. I used to think these sectionals and band camp were for the birds because it cuts into our vacations! But now Im so glad they had them. I think the students became friends and bonded. Now he has a whole circle of friends that hes starting HS with. Not to mention the upperclassmen that served as mentors to the incoming freshmen. So now he knows some upperclassmen. I remember when I was a freshman, knowing those seniors was cool (my older brother hooked me up with some of his girl friends). 

Im posting a pic from our 2011 Cancun vacation. It was a magically awesome trip, a once in a lifetime vacation because about 40 of my family members went, and some family friends also joined us. We were taking a pic of the 3 of us when my niece jumped in the picture :haha: LUV HER! So its the 4 of us in it. ds looks so different. First of all, he looks like a young man now, not like a little boy in the pic. Not to mention he surpasses me in height and is now 511. Dh is 61 so hed better watch out. Im not that tall as it looks in the pic-Im cheating and wearing my fav wedge flip flops :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Cancun 002.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, you should totally take pics of those swimsuits! That's awesome for your cousin, her due date is the day before my bday :) And how awesome about DS! What a smart young man. Love the pic! You are soooo gorgeous! 

Also, I go through sex phases, lol. I don't ALWAYS want it all the time, but when I do, it drives me crazy. I did have a bigger sex drive pre-pg, though.

Hmm I thought I posted the 3d/4d, let me find again.


At 16+4. She looks like a little alien. Haha. When my brother comes out next month we should be going for another with 3d/4d so hopefully I'll get some that look like a little human baby :) See those big little lips?

https://i.imgur.com/8hdeCeO.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Look how big my baby has gotten. I wish I could stop time!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/Rutledgefarmcollage_zps447f3c0e.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, cute nickname!! Larry moves a lot too and like you I had an anterior placenta last time, so this is all new to me. She kicked or something so hard a few minutes ago, that is almost hurt and I jumped!

Stef, I agree, where is Jasmine!!!??

Melissa, you look so pretty! You have a beautiful family! My sex drive is def not in overdrive. Occasionally it is more, but mostly not. It is much more sensitive and easier to get off though! I don't like that though, because if he is doing it good (foreplay) I can get off in under 5 minutes and that is no fun! Sorry, TMI!!! And yes, I am already scared about having a teenage girl, even worse, one that is a scorpio!! 
Awesome deal on those bathing suits!! And that is wonderful about ds, I am sure he will go far! Have fun at the shower!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: beautiful family photo! My sex drive is pretty low. I'll think I want to do it, but I just don't have the energy to try. Sort of like exercise right now. 

Angel: I'm jealous that you are able to "complete" the act so quickly. That's a problem I wish I had! 

It is amazing how fast children grow up. We have a digital photo frame in the kitchen and I'll see baby photos or photos of Charlotte at 18 months old and wonder where did the time go? 

Stef: Sienna looks adorable in the 3-d photo. It'll even be more amazing now that she's bigger.

Afm: not too much to report. Thumper is always moving now. Charlotte has now decided that the baby is going to be a boy and we should name him Kenyan. Where she got that name, I have no idea, but I don't think we will use it. 

I'm feeling super tired today. I need an extra weekend day, but seeing as I've only worked four day weeks for the last month, I don't think I'll be taking any more time off until the Labor Day holiday. How is everyone else's energy levels? Also, has anyone started getting stretch marks? I don't have any yet, but I fear they may appear (they didn't last time).


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I agree with Vegas, I'll take your "problem!" Lol. 

Vegas, my energy is pretty low. I'm not sure about that increase in energy everyone talks about getting during second tri; I never did get it. Well, ok, it was more than first tri but that's only because I mostly slept through first tri, lol.

And no stretch marks here *knock on wood* I asked my mom and she said she got very few. 

AFM, we went to the party for Blake's youngest brothers bdays Saturday - they're bdays are 2 weeks apart, so they throw a party on the same day. Youngest turned 10 last Sunday, second youngest turns 12 this Friday. Anyway, Blake's stepdad's father suggested us talking to his great niece, who was also at the party, about if she knows someone interested in buying my car. She's really nice, had me text her all the pics, and posted it on her FB that night. She knows someone who owns a car dealership, and we're meeting with him today. He seems very interested, and *crossing fingers* we may get enough to not only get another (older but still in decent shape and with AC) car AND pay off the midwife or other bills. Not getting my hopes up, but it looks very possible.

Sophie (the youngest niece, 1 1/2) was so freaking cute on Saturday. She learned there's a baby in my belly, so she was walking around going "baby baby baby baby" and she'd come up and kiss my belly. Whenever her mom said "Where's the baby?" she'd look at me or point at me and pucker up to come kiss. Then she decided she should be kissing everyone's bellies, including her dad and uncles. :haha:


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Yes, I do see those big little lips. How adorable!! :hugs: Can't wait to see next month's pics!

I'm checking with dh to see if he wants to do a scan tomorrow. There's a local place that has a "Tuesday" special for $50. All along I've said I dont want to do those scans because I want it to be a surprise when he's bornm but now that I've seen yours....well now I kinda want to do it. He'll prob tell me "make up your mind!"

Your niece sounds so cute!!!

*Angel,*

Carter has grown so much! He is so cute!! *Those cheeks! *I like that idea of taking pictures at different intervals, at the same place. I do that with ds every Memorial Day weekend. It started when he was 6 y/o. I am going to do the same thing with my baby!

*Vegas,*

I think you described it perfectly: Ill think I want to do it, but I dont have the energy. Thats me!!

Ha ha where in the world did Charlotte get the name Kenyan from? Thats unique for sure! There must be a character named that, either in books or tv or something.

My energy level goes up and down. Its weird. Whats even weirder is what I found lurking in my belly button this weekend. Im almost afraid to tell you guysdont wanna gross yall out. Its *not* dirt or lint. *Anyone wanna take a guess??* :wacko::wacko::wacko:

*Afm,*

My frizzhead hair and I thank yall for the compliments on the pic. I love looking at it, takes me back to happy times :happydance:

dss band performance was nice. You know how bands will sometimes dance in unison, like move their knees and legs? Well, they did that as part of the routine, and all I have to say is: poor thing has no rhythm :nope:! He is just like me. I cant claim him biologically, but I can certainly say he takes after me in that way. Afterwards he asked us if we noticed when we were dancing out there? It took all in me to not say Oh, is *that* what that was? ha ha :haha: jk! I mentioned it to my mom and she said dont worry, with practice he will loosen up and get better. 

I drove a total of 6.5 hours on Saturday. 4 hours to get there (HORRENDOUS TRAFFIC, thanks legendary LA freeways! :growlmad:). It only took me 2.5 hours to get home because there was no traffic at that time. I got home at 10pm and just collapsed. I did not get a chance to take a bump pic or of the babys new swimtrunks cache, I literally did almost nothing on Sunday except lounge at home. I did get a few things done towards the evening, but not nearly what I had planned/needed to do. Oh well. I will definitely try to take and post a bump pic within the next week or so. Promise!

The baby shower was nice, but kinda overdone. Let me explain why, and in advance *let me say that I hope I dont offend anyone!! *

So it was held in the backyard of my cousins home. The decorations were beautiful, BUT it kinda felt like a wedding, or a sweet 16 party or something. There was a candy table (you know, where they have all kinds of candies in the color theme for people to help themselves to, the presentation was very nice). There was a fancy beautiful fondant 3 layer round cake (looked like it could have been a wedding cake or something). There were fresh flowers on every table (I get that, I think Id like something like that) but they also had 2 glass containers with water and floating candles on each table also (kinda like you would at a wedding). She had those pretty homemade paper flower balls (like from pinterest) hanging from the patio ceiling (this looked nice, I would like something like this).

She had lots of friends and family helping her with the party. Each table had their own platter of desserts (Mexican sweet sour spicy sliced candy apples, huge chocolate dipped strawberries). I liked how each table had their own platter because this way, nothing went to waste. Because how many people go up to the tables to serve themselves this type of stuff, but if its placed at your table, you cant help yourself, right? I noticed all the tables had finished the goodies that were placed there.

She also gave each guest a gift. It was a little box, kinda like the Chinese take out food boxes, it was nicely personalized with a pink ribbon and baby carriage sticker. It contained a typed note from the mother to be, and also made sure to state I would love to meet you when Im born, but please wait at least a couple of months for mommy to look pretty ?? It also contained a body scrub in a nice little mason jar type of thingie, and some more candies in a pretty chiffon baggie.

I mean, *really.* Who of us has ever kept a party favor theyve been given?? I know that I chuck them when I get home. The only people I imagine would want a party favor in this instance would be the mother to be and her mom.

Idk, I know that I am pretty pragmatic and low maintenance, but this party really seemed over the top. If it were up to me, I would totally prefer a meet the baby party after my baby is born, for many reasons. First, because the timing is so close to the holidays. I dont want to add more expenses to peoples budgets around the holiday season, not just to the guests, but to my mom and my cousins who will be hosting the shower. Secondly, luckily for us, we really dont need people to buy us stuff. I thank God that we can afford all the items needed. Again, I plan on purchasing the majority of items gently used (first of all, because I need 2 of everything since my mom will be watching him for me, secondly the whole reduce, reuse, recycle concept). One of the big ticket items that I plan on purchasing brand new are 3 car seats. I've heard that car seats should never be purchased 'used'. Of course, any gifts would be very appreciated, but we really dont need them, per se.

On the other hand, I dont want to take away from my mom. Shes so excited and I am her only daughter, and I know that chances are, this will be my only baby, so this is her only chance to co-host a baby shower for her daughter. I guess I should have a conversation with her and my cousin who is the main co-host, and tell them that I dont want anything over the top and just simple stuff. I dont even want to give away favors to the guests :nope: The only thing I can see of reason to give to the guests would be like, a grab bag of candies for the kids that attend the shower (because Im not going to say no children allowed like my cousin did for her shower :wacko:!). A bag of candies for the kid attendees (kinda like you do when you have a kiddie bday party) is reasonable, I think.

*Again, I hope I dont offend any of you, especially if you are planning a luxurious baby shower!!!!

*Funny thing! A few weeks ago I decided on the theme for the nursery. Its called Jungle Baby. I didnt share it with my mom, just with dh to make sure he liked it (and he did)!. Anyways, I stopped at Walmart on Saturday before I went to my moms house for some household items and found some wall decals that are a pretty darn close match. I actually was looking for bathtub treads and they were right next to them so I thought that was a sign! They were $10 each and I bought 3 boxes (planning to use 1 box on the dresser I will buy). When I got there, my mom gave me a blanket that she bought for me to see if I liked it. Its so ironic, its the jungle baby theme, albeit with the colors slightly darker. Isnt that crazy? 

Its funny, because she also had a dream that I was carrying a baby boy. She says she had it 2 weeks before I found out and told her I was pg. She shared that dream with me when I told her I was pg.

Speaking of dreams, Im going to start another post (because this one is so dang long, sorry!) about the dreams Ive had while pg. I think I might have shared the first with you, but I dont think I shared the second, and I know I havent shared the 3rd because I just had that dream.


----------



## Meli_H

So these are the dreams I've had, thus far:

*6th week of gestation:*

I dreamt that I saw my baby sleeping in a bed or crib. I heard someone say Your baby will be fine or Your baby is fine. Then I woke up.

*9th week of gestation (while we were in Laughlin June 22, 2013).*

That day, while on the beach at Laughlin, I had read the book about your unconceived/unborn child communicating with parents or parents to be. That night, I dreamt that I was at the gender scan, and was looking at the ultrasound results on the wall. Where the genitals should be, was the universal male gender symbol &#9794;. I realized the symbol meant male so I said out loud Its a boy! In my dream, I realized that although I had a feeling that I had a boy cooking, I thought to myself wowthis makes it so real now. Although during waking hours, I have NO CLUE what the universal male gender symbol is/was, I recognized and knew exactly what it meant in my dream.

*17th week of gestation (8/10/13):*

I dreamt I was holding my baby and we were looking at each other, staring into each others eyes. He was about 3 mos old. I started to sing to him, and his face scrunched up, like he didnt want me to sing to him. Kinda like, please dont sing to me mommy! :nope: I always knew that my singing voice is horrible. 

Then he was about 6 months old, and he was sitting across from me. we were playing and he was babbling away in response to my words.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so what did you find in your belly button? If it makes you feel better a few weeks ago I noticed that my belly button hurt where my old belly button ring hole was located (I took it out when preggo with Charlotte and never put it back). Anyway I messed with it and pus came out. Gross! I put some ointment on it and it's been fine ever since.

That shower sounds super fancy (I'm imagining the "Bridesmaids" Parisian themed wedding shower). I think people feel like they have to go over the top these days as opposed to doing little and people think it's just a gift grab. As I've said before I'm not a shower person, though I've been to many. Like you, I like the idea of a sip-and-see where you invite people over to meet the baby and provide drinks and light refreshments. To each their own.

I love that you are having so many baby dreams. I rarely dream about Charlotte or Thumper.

Stef: I hope that the car situation works out. Sounds good thus far. Also, so cute about Sophie.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say hi, I've been going through some pretty serious relationship problems with OH lately that I can't go into details of on here ATM but things have been tough and that's why I've been away.

I'm okay, I don't know what will happen with me and OH but we're trying to work through it for the sake of the girls.

Love to all of you and ill be in touch soon x


----------



## Meli_H

*Jasmine,*

Oh no! Im so sorry to hear that youve been having stresses and issues. God knows you dont need that right now :hugs:

I dont know what to say, and I know saying anything wont change your situation. I will say that I will pray for you and your family, that things work out as are best, whatever that may be. 

Youre in my thoughts and prayers.

Xoxo

*Vegas,*

The Bridesmaids Parisian theme is a good comparison. You make a good point; maybe people think doing an over the top party will not invite the thought of a gift grab. I never thought of it that way.

Oh, and for whats in my belly button: *TMI ALERT TMI ALERT! DANGER! WARNING! dont keep reading if you are easily grossed out. 

*Scabs. I have scabs in my belly button. DISGUSTING!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, what an odd name for such a small person to come up with! As for energy, it is getting pretty tough. I get bursts, but there are lots of days that I don't want to leave the couch. I am also having a hard time standing for long. I get dizzy after just a few minutes and feel like I could pass out. My iron levels are good, so I am not sure what the deal is. I never dealt with this with Carter. My old belly ring was hurting about a month ago too and I started bothering it and stuff came out too! I also took mine out with Cart, so don't think you are too gross, or at least not gross alone! 

Stef, how cute about your niece Sophie! Hope the car thing works out!

Melissa, You have to tell us what you found in your belly button!!! Hopefully ds loosens up, poor people like me and you seeming awkward our whole lives! Your jungle babies sound very cute. Sounds very similar to what we had for Carter.
As for the shower. I do agree that it was a bit over the top. I do think favors are pretty common though. Sounds like one of those parties you want to go to just to eat well and get free stuff.:blush:
What vivid dreams you have had! I haven't had many since the first trimester. The most recent was pretty bizarre though. I was able to bf and for some reason I was about to bf Carter. (I have no problem with extended bf, but the thought of bf Carter now really creeps me out, especially since we were never able to bf) Anyhow, Jeff started walking in and I decided not to. Then I started to bf the new baby and after I put him (pretty sure it was a boy in the dream) on the boob, he jerked back his head and said "it tasted gross". I woke up thinking "what the hell was that about"!

Jasmine, I am sorry you and oh are having some issues. :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Scabs aren't so bad, I was thinking a piece of food or something!


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> Scabs aren't so bad, I was thinking a piece of food or something!

ha ha you're funny :haha: Although, now that I think about it, food is about the only thing I can thing of that's worse than scabs :haha:

Edit: forgot to mention your dream. Yes, it does sound like an odd dream, esp when you say that you were never able to bf Carter. Who knows? Maybe you had a late/rich dinner that night :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I haven't had earrings in a good 12+ years, and the holes where they were STILL have pus on occasion. What's up with that?!

Meli, I'd say if you go for the 3d/4d today, don't be surprised if he looks like a little alien :haha: I'm excited to have one again to hopefully see a little human baby! I'm also impatient and want to see what she looks like, lol.

And I agree with Angel, food would definitely be worse! 

That baby shower was definitely over the top, I think. I'm not big on being the center of attention, so I wouldn't want one quite like that... Blake's decided to make it co-ed, so yay, that will definitely make it more "normal" for me. Although my few guy friends will all be on vacation that weekend... oh well. His guy friends will be there and that also means his stepdad, etc. will be there, and to me that makes it like any other family gathering!

Sounds like your mom has some of that precognitive ability, too!

Jasmine, I'm sorry about your troubles! I hope everything works out in the best way possible. 

Angel, are you going to try bf again? I'm wondering if you dream has anything to do with worrying about it not working again, and maybe blaming yourself?

As for dreams, I haven't been remembering a whole lot of mine, but the ones I do are almost entirely me being angry with Blake (not sure what that's all about!). I had one dream where I was in labor and I was trying to call him to get him there and apparently we were split up because some girl that he said was his girlfriend that he had known for two days answered; he told me he was busy and was in some town a good distance away. I kept calling and it sounded like he was with friends. Somehow LOs head was out a little bit, like up to her eyebrows, but I was holding her in (?!?). I finally convinced him to come, then all of a sudden I was at home (I drove home with a baby's head in my crotch?!) and calling him and told him to meet me at the house instead. :shrug:

Anyway... lol.

We sold my car, so yay. We were able to trade + cash, so we aren't down a car and we have the cash to pay some bills, so that's going to be a great help.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: I am so sorry you are having issues at home. I hope you are able to work things out if you believe it to be for the best. *Hugs*

Meli: that's not too bad, I thought you'd found a bug in there or something.

Angel: interesting dream. I'd freak if Chatlotte tried to latch back on. Thankfully my child is too independent and impatient, so I doubt when the time comes she'd show any interest. 

Afm: almost every night I almost get a Charlie horse in my left calf. I drink plenty of fluids during the day and eat a banana every morning so I'm not sure what is going on. Thankfully the cramping is mild, but it's annoying. Any ideas on how I can prevent this?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: you must have been posting at the same time as me. Hooray for trading in the car and getting some extra cash in the process! The co-ed shower sounds like fun. When will you have it?


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everybody, 

Ds came to work with me today so I'm unable to respond properly right now.

Vegas, 

At my last appt, my dr told me it was time to start taking calcium supplements with vitamin d. I believe he mentioned the vitamin d was to avoid muscle cramping (Although I never mentioned cramping or anything of the sort). He said caltrate, or citracal, or such otc's that contain vitamin D. I bought the generic version from Walmart.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: thanks, I'll buy some extra calcium and vitamin D and see if it helps. I'm also trying to exercise a bit. I was quite active before this pregnancy (and before I started working), but I've been super lazy since about week eight. Perhaps I just need to get my blood flowing again!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, great news on the car!! I wanted so badly to bf Carter and was very distraught when it didn't work. I do plan to try again. I am trying not to put so much pressure on myself though.

Vegas, I have heard that standing up as soon as you feel it can help. Luckily I haven't had them yet, but I did with Carter and would lay in bed pitifully moaning until it passed!

Tomorrow is dh and I's first wedding anniversary, although we have been dating since I was 16. We may go out if my mom will come to watch Carter, but no biggie if she doesn't. I also get to see little Larry tomorrow! I am very excited and refuse to have such a full bladder so I can enjoy it!


----------



## StefNJunk

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: that's not too bad, I thought you'd found a bug in there or something.

Vegas, eww! That would be worse than a scab or food!

I haven't read about vitamin D being good for cramps, but I've been taking it since I found out I have a deficiency last November when I had blood taken for last pg, and I've had less muscle cramping since then (I used to get leg cramps pretty often), so it may be helping that.

The shower is set for September 15th. Blake invited a ton of people... with all the FB invites plus family, we're looking at 90-100 invited. :wacko: He doesn't expect most people to attend because most of who he invited he hasn't seen in years (I say thank god for that, that's TOO MANY people).

Angel, happy late anniversary!

Yesterday was 1 year since our first mc. Doesn't feel like it's been that long... That also means it's been a year since I've seen my brother; he was here when it happened. That makes me sad! So excited that he'll be here in September.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Thanks for the vote of confidence, but if ds is anything like me, the only thing that will loosen him up is alcohol :wacko::haha:

I think Stefs interpretation of your weird dream makes sense.

Ya know, I heard that when you have a leg cramp, you should stretch your foot towards you, not away from you. My instinct is always to stretch my foot away from me. Hopefully I can remember to do the opposite when I get those cramps. 

Belated congrats on your wedding anniversary :hugs:

How was your appt? What was Larry doing when you peeked at her?

*Stef,*

We didnt go for the 3d ultrasound :nope: My dr recommended 26-30 weeks, and dh remembered him having said that :growlmad: Maybe well go then, maybe not!

Awesome that your baby shower has been scheduled, and that it will be co-ed. I wish we could do that instead of a traditional shower.

Yeah, my mom has some precog ability, but she also has good luck at casinos (gambling) and raffles. If theres a raffle, my mom will be one of the winners, count on that.

Ha ha your dream was a weird one too :haha:

YAY to getting a car with AC AND getting cash on top of that :happydance::thumbup:

You know, I did some more research on the calcium/Vit D thingie, and I found that the calcium is what helps the cramping, the Vit D is to help your body absorb the calcium. I suspect that my dr had me start taking it since LO's cartilage is turning into bones, and so we preggos definitely need extra calcium at this point.

Sorry that your first mc anniversary just passed :hugs::hugs: Thank God that you have Sienna to concentrate on and to take away some of the sorrow.

Im excited for you that your brother is coming soon :wohoo:

Have I ever told you that Siennas EDD is my moms bday?

*Vegas,*

Congrats! I think you outdid all the rest with your guess of a bug in ma belly button :wacko:

How are you doing? I suppose today you are at work (you said no more 4 day work weeks for you for a while? :cry:)

*Jasmine,*

I hope all of you and your family are doing ok :hugs:

*AFM,*

My week has been crazy. ds came to work with me for a few days. Its such a treat for him and he looks forward to it. I think his fav part is the Einstein bagels and hot chocolate in the morning (for him, not for me!) and the lunch truck :wacko: He started school so Im now back to flying solo. 

My throat has been so sore for the last 3 days. I have no temp or anything, so I suspect that its throat irritation caused by post nasal drip? I wake up with a congested nose, I think its due to the A/C and the ceiling fan that we never seem to turn off. By the time I have been walking around for a while, my nose is no longer congested. But yet my throat still hurts and my voice sounds like Im getting sick.

Anybody have any special plans for the weekend? Ours will be busy, but boring. So many household chores to be done! I want to help ds clean out his closet, and he wants to switch his bedroom for the office. I hope we can get most of the chores over on Saturday, so that Sunday we can go to church and relax the rest of the day.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: ha! I actually had to stay home today as Charlotte's daycare had teacher inservice (whatever that means for daycare). DH was going to stay home, but had too any meetings he couldn't get out of. Makes me mad as he has a month of vacation stored up and I had two days.

Sounds like your ds had a fun week with you. 

Sorry about the sore throat. Have you tried gargling warm salt water and/or using some saline spray? Both are safe in pregnancy.

Afm: I have nothing planned for the weekend and happy to do nothing for a change!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

Daycare has inservice? I have never heard of that. Let's just call it what it is. ..a day off for the teachers :winkwink:

Yes, I tried the gargle thing once, a couple of nights ago. I will try it again in a few min. That's about the only natural cure I have heard of, I guess I should be consistent and give it a fair shot.

I hope u enjoyed your day off!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, honestly, I wouldn't pay for the 3d ultrasound so early on, since baby still looks alienish. I got the pic because our tech gave us a 5 or so minute sneak peek with the 3d. It's probably worth waiting (I know you don't want to hear that!).

I think I need to start taking extra calcium in that case, because I definitely spoke too soon about the cramps. Been waking up every night with them starting in my legs. :wacko:

I don't think you did tell me that Sienna's EDD is your mom's bday! That's awesome :) No one in my family is around that day, except one of Blake's brothers is early December. 

Are you feeling better? I know there was something going around here that involved sore throat, hope you aren't actually sick! 

Jasmine, Vegas, Angel - Hope you're all doing well!

AFM, busy weekend. Went out to dinner with Blake on Friday, we had planned to go to a movie, but it started pretty late, and we changed our minds to go with friends on Saturday instead. Saturday we went with them and their 4 year old to an outlet mall and did a lot of window shopping. Then we went to the regular mall down the street and did more window shopping (I don't think I've ever walked into so many stores and not bought a thing). Then we went to dinner and to the movie (Elysium, sort of a disappointment). Was sooo tired by the time we got home, almost 1 in the morning.

Sunday I went to brunch with a few of my friends at a famous cupcake shop / cafe here. Later yesterday we checked out Goodwill (where Blake magically found a brand new pair of Nikes in his size, the exact style he was planning on buying soon, for $9... why can't I find deals like that?!). Then we went grocery shopping, went home and he cooked dinner (yay! Bonus - he tried something new and it was delicious). We watched Breaking Bad and Dexter and went to bed. 

Blake's decided Sienna is going to be just like him - an insomniac. I'm starting to question if she ever sleeps. Her least active time is usually 9-noonish, but even then I still feel here every now and again. From noon to bedtime it seems almost constant, then every time I wake up at night I feel her. And she's still super low, there was maybe one time I felt her by my belly button.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hope you are feeling better.

Stef: brand new shoes from Goodwill?! Well done, Blake! Gee I really want to see Elysium, so I hate to hear that it wasn't great. I'm a Dexter fan too, but didn't watch last night as dh is an episode behind. He's even suggested Dexter as a name, but I feel odd about it.

If you think Sienna is an insomniac now, just wait till she's born! Although babies sleep a lot, it's never when you want them to sleep. She is probably not really awake all the time in your tummy, but moves a lot in her sleep. 

Afm: I'm 23 weeks now. Feeling pretty good. We finally moved our treadmill out of our storage room and into the house yesterday. I'm hoping this will encourage me to walk more as I just feel so out of shape. I'm aiming for 30 minutes three or four times a week.

I started cleaning out the closet and dresser in the guest-soon-to-be-baby's room this weekend. Ben and I have too much stuff and not enough storage. Arg! I also went through Charlotte's toys and removed some of the things she no longer play with, in order to create more space in her room and put the items away for baby. She didn't notice at all.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, Elysium has good reviews, so it might just have been us. I know I had horrible heartburn the entire movie, felt like throwing up and was extremely uncomfortable. Blake and his friend were unimpressed, but to be fair, they have really high standards with these kinds of movies. If I could do it again, I'd wait and rent it. Hmm... I'm not sure about the name Dexter. I like Dex, but Dexter really only makes me think of the show!

Glad you're feeling good and starting to get stuff organized! We still need to start working on the nursery... We have A LOT to do in there... I really wanted to get started decorating it in September when my brother is here, but that requires waiting until Blake does the work he wants to do in there (he wants to build a seat type thing along the wall that also hides that he's running some cables through the wall from the living room) so that it can be painted and cleaned. Do you know what you're doing in your nursery?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I like the idea of the built in seat. You could add lots of little storage cubbies that way.

As far as the baby's room is concerned, I'm really not doing too much in advance of the arrival. I want to repaint the piece of furniture I'm using as a changing table (I should post a photo so you guys can help me pick a color). Anyway, I want to empty that thing so I can start packing it full of baby clothes, diapers and other baby supplies. I want to redo the closet so I have room for all the other baby supplies (blankets, etc). If the baby is a boy, I plan on keeping the decor as it is: blue walls, beige curtain, boat artwork. If it's a girl, the boats come down and I'll make some cute curtains. For now, the queen size bed stays as Ben or guests will be using the room for the first six weeks or so and baby will be in my room in a pack-n-play.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Yah, I think weve pretty much decided no 3d until at least 26 weeks or so, even then Im not sure that I will want to, when it comes down to it.

Im not actually sick-thank goodness! Just the same stupid throat irritation. I tried gargling a few times but it didnt seem to help. I woke up Saturday morning around 2am, with a horrendous coughing/gagging fit. I woke up dh and scared the crap out of him!. I drank a cup of decaf tea with lemon and honey and miraculously, it worked!! I HATE tea, it grosses me out (have hated it since I was a little girl and my babysitter forced me to drink it for a cold. I hate the herbal or grassy flavor). Anyways, I was so desperate and was willing to try anything natural and it worked. Every night, right before I go to bed, I drink a cup (minus the tea-I just heat up the water and add the honey and lemon. Ill keep doing that until the irritation goes away.

WOW your weekend sounds like it was busy!! If I stayed out late like you did on Saturday, there is no way I would have gone to brunch the next day.
Dh and ds went to see Elysium on opening weekend. They loved it.

*Vegas,*

Gl to walking on the treadmill! Keep up the good work! We slacked off on our evening walks last week as it was so hot. So not in the mood to be outside when its hot, even when the 
sun is down.

Ugh we have the same problem. Too much stuff and not enough storage. And this is after dh fixed the attic for storage, AND bought a shed and installed it in the backyard. First world problems, huh?

Yay to Charlotte not noticing your clean out of her toys!

*afm,*

I had my second appt with the endocrinologist today. She upped my thyroid meds from 25 mcg to 75 mcg. Other than that, she says everything looks good.

OH and I mentioned the belly button scabs to her :wacko: As I suspected, she had never heard of that before and wanted to take a look :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Sorry I haven't been on much. You guys know I am already stressed about our job and living situation. Well I went to the dr last week and didn't get the best news and I just didn't feel like talking about it. Here are some clips from my journal and another thread to tell you about my appointment.

~I had my scan and it was wonderful to participate and not have to pee so bad! My scan showed her at 2lbs 8oz. My doctor says he doesn't go by percentiles, so I am unsure where she sits, but all of her measurements were around 29 weeks, but her abdomen was measuring pretty behind at 26+something. I have to go back on the 26th to start biophysical testing. They will do an ultrasound to check things and have monitoring. I have to go the 26th, the 29th and the 4th. I am trying to be optimistic, but it is scary that her belly is measuring three weeks behind. I want a healthy baby in the end no matter what, but it seems my chances of a vbac are dwindling. If there is no growth when I go back, he will probably take her. I don't think that will be the case, because she has grown, just slowly or not enough. She has gained roughly 1lb 12oz in 9 weeks or 3-ish ounces a week. If he takes her, it will just be by scheduled c-section. No induction or anything. I am now trying to change my ways of thinking. That a vbac would be the icing on the cake, but to only expect cake. I want to expect to have another c-section. And get my mind around it and go ahead and accept it. Hopefully she starts to big bigger faster. Also, my ob is going to do the scans that week and he said that the ultrasound tech tend to measure smaller, so that is giving me hope too.

~He says that hypothyroidism can cause IUGR, but so can MTHFR, the clotting thing I have. Carter was taken at 36 weeks due to IUGR and it was found that I had a clot on my placenta. I can only assume her lack of growth can be contributed to the MTHFR, because my thyroid has been controlled all of the pregnancy. I am feeling extremely discouraged right now, but haven't actually let myself really think about it because I know I will fall apart.

~They said they were going to start the biophysical testing on the 26th, but he called me and said he wanted to sneak one in this Thursday. I am hoping he measures bigger than the ultrasound tech, but at least for this first scan, we won't know if her growth would be due to a different person measuring or actually from growth. He also hasn't mentioned any doppler scans, so I think I will ask about that next time. Also I have decided to start drinking some whey protein drinks, just protein and whole milk. I can't really see a down side and thought it was worth a try. What do you guys think?
I thought I was so prepared for everything. Ready to stand up for myself, but I feel exactly the same as last time. Completely helpless and like a bobble head because I don't know the right answers.

Anyhow, he called me this past Friday out of the blue. I guess that my case was on his mind and he made a few calls. The colleagues he spoke with agreed that there wouldn't be any real benefit from the heparin injections at this time and all that we can do is to play the waiting game. It is all up in the air. I have decided to cancel the natural childbirth classes we were supposed to start tonight. If it looks like we are headed for a c-section, I don't want to waste $200 on classes that might not even be beneficial. 
Also, Jeff's mom's surgery is scheduled for Saturday. He is driving back to Memphis for it. 
Also, I am feeling SUPER pregnant now. My back always hurts and I get so tired. But at night I can't sleep. My belly hurts when I lie on my sides and the pillow doesn't help much. I get up about 10 times a night to either roll over or pee.

On a positive note, we went to Silver Dollar City Sunday and had a great time. Carter behaved very well, it wasn't too hot and it wasn't too crowded. I am sorry for my downer post. Everything is just happening at once. Hopefully I get some good news on Thursday at my next ultrasound.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am sorry about your first angel baby. I am glad the day went okay and glad you get to see your brother soon. Sounds like you had a great weekend! Awesome deal on those shoes!!
I also love the storage seat idea! It will be so helpful. I love the pin with an Ikea shelf on it's side with baskets inside for toys and a cushion on top.

Melissa, I do believe that Stef's interpretation of my dream may be correct as well. I am glad your throat is doing better.

Vegas, I am glad you are feeling good, hopefully the treadmill visual will motivate you! I have also been trying to get some stuff out of the house. Some I just took to storage because I thought Carter would be fine without them until we move, but three crappier toys that he was never all that interested in I sold. Well he remembered that and when I was putting away some Elmo stuff for storage he started getting pretty upset saying "don't sell my Elmos!!!". Broke my heart, made me feel so bad!

Jasmine, I hope you are doing well. Jeff and I have went through some relationship struggles and trust issues in the past three years, so please feel free to pm me.:hugs:

Sweetmomma, if you are reading- when are you due? Should be pretty close now, keep us updated. Hope all is well.

Jen, we are still thinking of you too. I hope your cycles are still improving and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I am so sorry that things aren't going as smoothly as they should be. The good news is that they are monitoring the situation and will be able to make the right decisions so that you have a healthy baby. The first tech's measurements could have been off so I think it's great you are getting a new scan this week. 

I know you were really looking forward to the vbac, and it's possible you could still get it, but the important thing is getting the baby here safely. I was pretty disappointed that I didn't get a natural birth with Charlotte, and have since shifted my focus not to what my experience should be, but what I want as the end goal and my answer is always a healthy baby. The birth experience lasts a few hours, whereas you will have your child forever. On the other hand I believe you can even make a c-section more pleasant. Perhaps you could work on an alternative plan that makes it where that experience is more in line with your goals. This way you are prepared for whatever happens.

I had to lol about Carter telling you to not sell his Elmos. Typical that a kid won't ever want to play with something until it's gone.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

I am so sorry to hear of these latest health scares :hugs: I would be so freaked out if I were you. I dont think I can add much more than Vegas eloquently posted. I completely agree that what is most important is the health of Larry. Like, forget about the birth plan and all that stuff. As vegas said and have since shifted my focus not to what my experience should be, but what I want as the end goal and my answer is always a healthy baby. The birth experience lasts a few hours, whereas you will have your child forever. Dont be down on yourself. I think you HAVE educated and prepared yourself as much as possible, but sometimes these things *just happen.* They cannot be foreseen or controlled. Just concentrate and put out good vibes that Larry gains more weight and gets better and is born happy and healthy. I think your idea of drinking protein shakes and stuff cant hurt and can only help. That is one way you can be proactive.

I know we mentioned that movie the business of being born and it has lots of scary stories of how the medical establishment/mds push the c-section business, and all that. BUT I dont know if it can be said that babies born via c-section have more health probs than those born vaginally, and perhaps went through fetal distress. All I know is that I am paranoid (prob due to my advanced maternal age) and if my dr sees even a hint of fetal distress, or any other health probs pop up with either baby and I, I will go with what he recommends, whatever that may be. I am not the expert, he is, so if he says something needs to be done, then I will defer to him. Perhaps I am just a sucker and the type of patient drs want to have (go along with the flow) but I have educated myself to a certain extent, and know that I can only educate myself so much. Unfortunately, I have to rely on my drs expertise and counsel. Again, forgive me if you dont agree with me. This is just my opinion. I have never been through the birth experience myself so perhaps it is my naivete speaking :wacko:

I will keep you in my prayers and hopefully the good news will start flowing after Thursdays appt. I will continue to keep Jeffs mom in my prayers.

On the one teeny tiny positive side, at least you found out in time to cancel the childbirth classes and not possibly waste the $ :happydance: (Sorry, not trying to be glib, Im trying to look for something positive)! And yay to having had a great time at Silver Dollar City!

*Vegas,*

I think you have a talent for writing :hugs:Youre so eloquent. I could not have put it any better myself. 

*Jasmine,*

As Angel so bravely mentioned about her and Jeff, myself and dh have also gone through relationship and trust issues (as have many of my friends and familys relationships). I think a*ll couples relationships are tested at one point or another*, for various reasons, whether its relationship struggles like Angel and I, or OCD/mental health issues, whatever it may be. Its up to the couple to decide if they want to, and if they can/have the desire and strength to fight for their love and their future. I am glad we fought through it and, I know it sounds trite, but we most definitely are much stronger for it. It wasn't easy, not by a long shot, and it took time, and it was exhausting many times, *but it was worth it for us.*


----------



## StefNJunk

vegas, we had planned on getting the nursery done before she's born, but may end up doing what you're doing and waiting, since she won't be in there right away, anyway. As for repainting the piece of furniture for the changing table, going sight unseen of it, I'm always a fan of white for painted furniture, since it goes with everything. 

Meli, why wouldn't you want the 3d? It is pretty neat, although all I tend to see a lot of the time is blob, lol.

Glad you're not sick! Hope your throat is feeling better. What about regular black tea? Would that be less gross for you? I personally love tea, though.

Angel, I know I pinned that Ikea shelf sideways thing, but I completely didn't even think about it being an option in place of what Blake is talking about (building it in by hand). That would be easier... although I'm not sure if it would be less expensive, and that's more important right now. Although I do love that idea... I'll have to look into the costs.

I agree with vegas and Meli, the most important think is that Larry is healthy. I can't add much more to what they said. Just be sure to keep us updated on anything you find out!

Jasmine, like Angel and Meli, I've been through the relationship issues in the past, with my ex. I'm on the other side that they are - working through issues is right for some relationships, but sometimes it's just not right to continue on, and it wasn't for me. I tried working through problems for many years, and I just couldn't do it anymore, it wasn't right. After sleeping on the couch for over a year, I knew there was no fixing the problems. I hope that you and DH can work things out for the best, whatever the best may be. I'm also here to talk if you need to!


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Hey everyone!I don't have a working computer and my phone is not the greatest so it is hard to go on this site...but here is a quick update  I am 36 weeks and due September 14th but paying he comes before that...I am bigger than what I was with both girls, ankles and knees are swollen, ribs are killing me and so is my back lol but other than that everything is great...just got back from vacation in Oregon we went to Tillamook, seaside and to Rockaway beach! It was nice to spend some much needed time with the girls and Hubby...I go on Facebook a lot more than I am able to go on here...if you guys have a Facebook look me up! Natashia Ripp I have a pic of me in a black and blue flower tank preggers and the other pic is of my two girls in a pink dress holding little bundles lavender...hippie to see some requests...I have a Facebook app so its easier to access it....


----------



## sweetmommaof2

Praying and hoping*


----------



## angel2010

sweetmomma, I am sorry it is getting rough. I think I felt okay with Carter at 36 (had him at 36+2) but I can't really remember. Now I am only 31 weeks and feel like poop! I am glad you had a good time on your vacation. Do you have a name chosen for your little man?


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I kinda dont want to get the 3d ultrasound because I already know hes a boy. I think I want to keep at least some mystery, and be surprised at how he actually looks when hes born :wacko:. Does that make sense?

Now, having said that, if dh really wants to do it, I will let myself be talked into it. Because I have no patience and would LOVE to see what he looks like, sooner rather than later. But if he can stand firm, then so can I.

Although, it would be cool to have such a pic for his baby album, right? See, here I go, wavering in my steadfastness. Doesnt take much, does it? :winkwink:

*Sweetmomma,*

Sorry to hear of your pains:hugs: You sound miserable. I hope your little man is fully cooked and comes out sooner than expected.


----------



## vegasbaby

Sweetmomma: good to hear from you! You are so close. I'm so excited for you! I too was miserable towards the end with Charlotte and only made it to 37+4. I had forgotten about how bad my ribs hurt, and now I'm sure it'll happen again. Oh well, I suppose it's worth it.

I'll try to find you on FB when I get home, but keep in mind my pregnancy is not FB public. :)


----------



## StefNJunk

sweetmomma, you're due the day before my baby shower :) I friend requested you on FB (Stefanie Rasmussen)

Meli, I understand wanting to keep some mystery. For me that won't be a problem, because when I see the 3d ultrasound, it's more like a cartoon to me than an actual baby :haha: My brain just doesn't seem to connect what the baby will actually look like with what I see on the screen (except when I see pictures of the baby born compared with the 3d ultrasound, then I see it!). I'm odd.

Afm, 27 weeks today! 3rd tri, right?! Ready for this baby shower thing to be done. Blake's mom called last night and told us she rented a hall for it. This is after having invites out for a week with the location being listed as her house. :growlmad: I don't know if I can really get mad, but it IS annoying. She sent out the paper invites to family with the updated address... just wish she had, you know, maybe mentioned it to us? 

On the plus, Holly and I are texting right now about cupcakes. :haha: She's special ordering a bunch from a friend who does homemade cupcakes. Yum.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: congrats on 3rd tri! It's going so quickly, or so it seems. Odd about changing the shower location after the invites were sent, but seeing as she's letting everyone know I think it'll be OK.

Meli: i think the baby will look a lot different than the 3-d scan will portray. My SIL had one done and it looks nothing like what he looks like on the outside. I'm not planning on having one done as I feel it looks a bit like someone pressed up against glass. 

Afm: nothing much to report. The dress I'm wearing today makes me look huge (several people have made comments). My hips are starting to hurt a tad. I had forgotten about that little side effect. Ben and I are going out tomorrow. It's a work related networking thing for him, but it's casino night so it's also fun. My only issue is that I have nothing to wear! My stuff is either work appropriate or totally casual. Too bad I don't have time to shop.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, if you want a 3d go for it. I don't thin it will take away the mystery. We had one with Carter, but you really don't see what they look like until they are born. The only thing we could really see with Carter was that he had hair and that he had my nose.

Vegas, I hope you have fun tomorrow!

Stef, congrats on third tri!!! I would be annoyed with the location change, but I get annoyed at everything lately anyway! I can't wait to see pics and pics of everything you got!!

AFM, I have my appointment today at 3:30 (central). I am very anxious to see if there is growth. I am pretty sure there will be, but it really freaks me out that if there isn't he can say "come back tonight, we are taking her". We are not prepared at all!!


----------



## angel2010

Larry is currently having a bout of hiccups right against my cervix.:wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: GL with the scan. I have everything X'ed for you that the results are good. Keep us updated!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Congrats to reaching 3rd tri!!!

So the party location was changed.maybe its for the better, especially if there will be many people there. And you _are_ providing enough notice to the ttendees.

Homemade cupcakes..nom nom!

*Vegas,*

Lol at your description of 3d ultrasounds looking like someone pressed up against glass :wacko:

Im sure you will have lots of fun tomorrow at casino night. Those are always fun!

Im also starting to look huge, but I dont think I can blame it on my clothes :nope: (although some outfits do accentuate it more than others). A man actually asked me if I was pg with twins. THE NERVE! 

*Angel,*

I *KNOW* that Larry will have more growth today. *Everything will be fine, you shall see the power of prayer!! *

Btw, what do hiccups against the cervix feel like? :wacko:

*Afm,*

We are having orientation today and tomorrow for our incoming students so my crazy school year has started. No more 20 min afternoon naps :nope:.I will miss you!:cry::cry:

Dh is on a kick to get me a new car. Its been difficult deciding what to get, because my focus has been that we need a car that has great gas mileage because each Sunday night we make a 150 mile round trip to pick up dh from his moms house. However, I want a bigger car too. I think weve decided to keep my Honda hybrid, and that will be the car we use to pick up ds. Then Ill get a mid size suv. Well probably lease it so that we can use the tax break on the business taxes, then we can buy it outright at the end of the lease. Dh is in love with the BMW suv, but thats too much car for me :nope: Im more of a Nissan Pathfinder or Toyota Rav4 type of person. Well see. Im not in any rush to start making car payments!


----------



## angel2010

Well I thought they were going to measure her, but they didn't. They did an NST and measured fluid, looked at my placenta and made sure she was moving and breathing okay. Everything looked great and he said he will measure her on Monday.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: boo for no measurements today, but hooray for good results from the NST. 

Meli: so the Tesla is out of the running? Lexus makes a nice hybrid SUV. Sadly, most hybrids aren't all that affordable, are they? 

Sorry nap time has come to an end. Is your energy still low now that you are in second tri? We need to see a bump photo from you!!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

See, everything looked great! I guess we will have to wait for Monday for the rest of the good news (that shes growing)!

I imagine this weekend you will be on pins and needles, waiting for Monday testing. As much as its in your power, try not to :hugs: I really feel that everything will be ok and drs will see she is growing and thriving inside you, where she still belongs! 

*Vegas,*

Yes, the Tesla most certainly is out of the running. DH already has the Lexus SUV (albeit its not a hybrid) and I dont want twin cars, so thats out of the running. Yes, unfortunately, hybrids are soooo expensive. The only way they save you fuel $ is when they are used to commute to far places. DH bought the hybrid because he used to drive about 50 miles round trip to work. At this point, with him wfh and having a company car, and me taking the train, it doesnt make financial sense to spend a premium just for hybrid capability. I would like to save the environment, but we're not rich and cant afford to get a hybrid just to help save the environment, IYKWIM.

We rented a Tahoe for our camping trip, and I drove it home so dh could nap, but I was not comfortable at all. It is way too big for me. I will probably get the Toyota rav4 or Nissan pathfinder. However, I have seen some Huyndai ads that say they offer the best warranty, and I think theyve come a long way. I would totally go for a Huyndai SUV if dh agrees. We should probably make up our mind soon because the sales we are seeing (no money down, etc) probably wont last too much longer. I think these sales are to make room for the 2014 models??

You know, I havent really felt a change in energy from 1st to 2nd tri. Idk if its because I get up so early (445am) and go to bed so late (11p-1130pmish) and the tiredness cant be avoided, pg or not? I really could use a nap after lunch time (especially if I eat a heavy meal), but I suppose that can be avoided by eating a sensible lunch. Who'd of thought? :wacko:

Yes, even dh has been saying he wants to start taking bump photos. Idk, theres always something. Like my hair doesnt look right, etc. But he said this weekend, no excuses!

*AFM,*

Dh went out of town for work yesterday and will be back tonight. He's a huge boxing fan and bought tickets for us to go to a big boxing match Saturday night. Im not a fan, but I like people watching at fights. The boxing fans are a hoot and I crack up at the insults they yell. I also like watching the celebrity fans make their entrance. I guess sometimes we have to do things that dh likes to do.

Anybody have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: we considered the Tahoe/Yukon too, but it was just too big. My best friend owns a Santa Fe and loves it. You should be able to find good deals now through the end of the year.

No more excuses! Bump photo!

I'm not sure how you operate on so little sleep. I need 8-9 hours a night or I'm super grumpy. The first seven weeks of Charlotte's life were hell on me as I was only getting 2-3 hour blocks. Thankfully, she's a big sleeper too.

This weekend is busy. Tonight is the casino night I mentioned and tomorrow we are going to our neighbor's for a BBQ. Next weekend college football begins so that is all we will schedule for Saturdays for the rest of the fall. To think, as soon as the regular college season is over I'll be due!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,* Ive been praying extra hard for both Larry and your MIL! :hugs:

*Vegas,*

Im not sure how I operate on such little sleep either. Before I was pg, I would try to go to bed by 10pm and wake up at 445am. Since I got pg, I wake up around 330am and cant fall back to sleep. After a few frustrating weeks, I came upon a solution. I go to bed a little later (11pm ish) and I sleep a little better. I still wake up around 330a-4am but most of the time can doze back to sleep until the alarm goes off. And dont forget that 45 min nap I squeeze in on the train ride home. On weekends, I start waking up around 6a-7a and will get out of bed at that time. I will go watch tv in the living room and get all cozy on the chaise lounge. About an hour later I will get drowsy again and go back to the bedroom to join dh in bed. Sunday I did that and fell asleep til 10:30a! I guess the weekends I definitely use to catch up on my sleep. And dont think I didnt sneak in another 2 hour nap yesterday afternoon :haha:

How was your casino night & Saturdays bbq? I am usually a social person but lately I have had no desire whatsoever to hang out with our neighbors. I guess I just dont feel like it and have less patience for things that irk me. My latest pet peeve is our next door neighbor. He has 2 huge trucks (one is for work, another for pleasure) and he also has a boat. He keeps his boat parked in his driveway (boo!). WELL, for the last 2 weeks, hes had his friends boat parked in his driveway too! As if 1 damn huge boat parked there wasnt enough :growlmad:!!! Ugh it looks so cluttered and such an eyesore. Then all weekend long, there were cars parked in MY parking spot in front of OUR house :growlmad::growlmad: We have a 2 car garage, and the Lexus and dhs classic mustang are parked in there. I dont like to park in the driveway because I dont want to block dh in. So I park right in front of our house on the street. I have no idea who these cars belonged to, but it p*sses me off because we are always very considerate of our neighbors and their parking spots. Everyone knows where everyone parks. When we have guests, I have them park in our driveway. I have even been known to kindly ask our guests to move their cars to our parking spots, or I make sure our guests know where to park before they arrive, because I know what it feels like when someone takes your spot. It just annoys me to no end when people are rude :growlmad: So I pull in right behind them as close as I can get and they end up getting blocked in :haha::haha:

Anyways, rant over!

You know, its really hard to believe that as soon as regular college football season ends, you will be delivering baby G!!!! :happydance:

*AFM,*

The boxing match was fun on Saturday night. We really enjoyed ourselves. I *especially *enjoyed the roaming concession people (kettle corn! Ice cream dibs!) :haha: I was craving the buffalo wings but held back because 1. They looked really messy to eat and 2. My feet were already swelling from lunch and I knew the buffalo wings would push me over the edge!

I bought the crib bedding from Craigslist last night. This person was only about 15 min out of my way (I stopped by her house after I picked up ds from his moms house). Its the comforter, fleece blanket, dust ruffle, crib bumper, 2 window vallance's, diaper stacker, light switch plate, night light plate, 4 soft wall art pictures, rug and the mobile. She paid over $300 for it. She was asking $100 but she agreed to sell it for $80. SCORE! :happydance: All Im missing is the lamp. Now I just have to buy a 2nd set of crib bedding for my moms house, but Im in no rush for that since it will be awhile until she needs her crib set up.

*I have a question *and one of you probably knows the answer. I am planning on breastfeeding and have heard bf proponents say one of the perks of bfing is at night, if you bf while in bed, its easier for the baby to fall asleep. BUT dont you have to burp the baby after every feeding? Just curiousI also dont plan to sleep with baby in bed because dh is paranoid about something happening to the baby, but just curious about that...

Also, *another question*: my cousin who had her baby 5 weeks ago, returned to work. OMG I feel so sorry for her :cry:! Anyways, since her son was born, she has complained that he must have a timer on him that goes off every 2 hours. Since he was born shes been both bfing and pumping/giving him a bottle. *Any tips?* Or is this something that she has to put up with until baby grows out of it? She is a wreck and exhausted...I told my mom to pass along a msg to my aunt to keep an eye on her for post partum depression...you can never be too cautious! My aunt lives 4 hours away from her, and she had planned to stay with her for the first couple of months, but my uncle had to have shoulder surgery and he is helpless for at least 6 months...so my cousin has had to go it alone (besides her dh, but you know how that goes)!


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, sorry you have to lose the naps. I am a grumpy mess when I need a nap! Good luck in the car search. We would love to get a minivan once our financials improve! 
Urgh boxing, I can't even handle watching in on tv. My stomach is so weak and even weaker pregnant! Glad you had fun though!
Like you lately, I have no desire to be social! I have been a big homebody lately! Sorry your neighbors have been so annoying. The parking spot thing would annoy me as well. 
As for bf in bed, I have a small co-spleeper that fits in the bed between dh and I. It is like a tiny baby bed, that dh can't roll over on. We are also getting an Arms Reach Co-sleeper that attaches next to my side of the bed. Carter slept with us until he was about 8 weeks and then dh kicked him out, but we had his crib set up in our room so it wasn't that bad. I will keep McKinley (I think it might be official) in our room for around 6 months, so hopefully she likes the co-sleeper. I am unsure about the burping thing, but would really like to know the answer myself too!
As for your cousin, her baby is COMPLETELY normal. Waking every two hours at 5 weeks is still to be expected and could still continue for several more weeks. In Carter's second month he finally upped to sleeping up to 4.5 hours at a stretch, but not consistently. My advice to her would be to stop expecting it to change. When you think it should change or might change, I think it is easier to get frustrated and stressed. If she learns to expect it and just go with it, it may be easier for her to deal with. I hope that made sense. 

Vegas, hope you had fun at the bbq and casino!

As for me, I had my ultrasound and it went great!!! My dr did the measuring instead of the ultrasound tech, so there may be a little change just based on it being a different person, but she looks great. Her belly measured 31+3, which is exactly what I am!!! Fluid, placenta, movement, everything looked great. She is transverse though, so hopefully she moves. Otherwise I am very pleased! 
As for Jeff's mom, they took some cancer off of her epiglottis (flap covering windpipe). They didn't even touch the mass in her neck though. The dr thinks she may have two cancers, the one they removed some of and non hodgkin's lymphoma. She should get more results Thur or Fri and she will likely have another surgery very soon. It was only stage one cancer that they removed so hopefully completely treatable on both. I wasn't there of course so I don't have as much info as I would like, but this is what Jeff told me.


----------



## angel2010

I forgot to say that last time they estimated her at 2 and a half pounds and this time they said 3lbs 14 ounces!


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Yah, I cant say that I didnt wince and look away many times during the fight! 

The arms reach co-sleeper sounds interesting. Id like to look into it. I would love a co-sleeper that fits in the bed, BUT that would be impossible, even though we have a California king! dh is the king of pillows. He has pillows all over. Theres like a barrier of pillows between him and I. They take up the space of 1 person, I am not kidding. I swear that I am relegated to a little patch of bed, although he denies it :growlmad: HEY, maybe if I insist, and we use the co-sleeper bed, he will get a taste of his own medicine and know what it feels like :winkwink:

I think you gave good advice to my cousin. I will pass that along. Thanks.

YAY to McKinley being right on target for her growth :happydance:!! Im sure you have a few gray hairs you can attribute to this situation, but at least you have the best resolution possible.

yikes..the situation with Jeffs mom sounds scary, but the bright side is that at least the cancer was discovered at stage 1. It is totally treatable, thank God!

*Afm,*

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllll, I know this is tmi, BUT was curious if anybody has experienced the following: Ever since I got pg, I seem to have a more *ahem* pungent smell :wacko: Not fishy, just more sweet or musky?? I asked dh if he noticed it and he said yes , he notices it when we are dtd. He says its not offensive or anything, but he does notice it because its different. In the beginning, I blamed it on the progesterone pills but its been 6 weeks since the last one and no difference noted.

I am pretty trimmed, so I cant blame it on that. I change my pantiliner at least 3x a day. The only thing maybe I can point the finger to is my underwear. My fav are polyester sheer from Old Navy because there are no VPL. I might have to buy new cotton underwear but I hate cotton and the resulting VPL :growlmad:

Oh, and another thingI seem to smell other women too :wacko: ! Women I work withlike my sense of smell is so much stronger or something. SO WEIRD and Im hoping Im not the only one?!


----------



## angel2010

I smell much more "pungent" too. It doesn't help too that I soak three pairs of underwear a day with sweat. As for smelling other women, that made me want to throw up in my mouth. :sick:


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> I smell much more "pungent" too. It doesn't help too that I soak three pairs of underwear a day with sweat. As for smelling other women, that made me want to throw up in my mouth. :sick:

IKR! But it's the truth :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: your poor cousin. It pretty much is what it is. I started "teaching" Charlotte the difference between night and day early on by not turning on lights or even speaking to her much during the night feedings so she would be bored and go back to sleep. My mom swears that once they reach 11lbs they can sleep longer. Charlotte was a fatty and started sleeping seven hours a night at just under seven weeks old. But really it just takes time.

As far as I recall you are supposed to burp when bf'ing. I did it after each boob, since I fed from both at feeds. I couldn't feed while laying in bed on my side as my boobs are too small.

Gross about smelling other people. I think I'm a little different now too, but I'm not asking dh!

Angel: hooray for awesome test results. Sorry that your mil may have two types of cancer. How sad.

Afm: I'm at a conference this week so not able to check in like when I'm at work. Feeling pretty good overall.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I like your tips on teaching baby difference between night and day. Aww you calling Charlotte a fatty makes me want to see a baby pic of her!! Did she have adorable cheeks like Carter did? :hugs:

Yahhthe smelling other women IS gross :wacko:. I mean, its not like its a bad smell, but I do notice it. And funny thing is, Im realizing it happens with only 2 women in my office. And they are 25 and 30 y/o. It doesnt happen at all with the older ladies. Maybe it has to do with cycles and the older women are close to menopause or have gone through it already?! SO Weird!! As a kid my cousins used to call me snoopy sniffer because I would smell everything :wacko: I guess Ive always had a sensitive nose, and being pg has made it that much more sensitive. 

I hope you continue to have a nice time at the conference! Sounds like they are treating you well.

*Angel,*

Hope youre doing well!

*Stef,*

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!	

*Jasmine and Jen,*

Although I dont say hi or ask where youre at, please do know that you guys are on my mind and I pray for you both every night. *And thats the truth!!*

*AFM,*

I have my dr. appt today, the one where they scan you and check out the goods and make sure everything is ok with LO. I hope I get a really nice picture this time! I also have lots of questions. Scab in my belly button, pungent vaginal odor, commute time from my home to the hospital when it comes time to deliver LO (I live about 75 min away, and thats without traffic!), tell him I do not want an epidural, ask about cord blood registry, and placenta encapsulation.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, aren't neighbors great?! *sarcasm* We have one who keeps parking his truck in front of our lawn. It doesn't block our driveway and our front yard is large so it's not taking our spots, but it's still annoying to see. One week they parked in front of our trash cans and the garbage people couldn't get to them so they skipped us. That pissed Blake off. 

As for the pungent smell, mine's smelled different since becoming pg, too. And there's a lot more discharge. Eww and booooo. It's annoying, but I've talked with my mw about it at least 4 or 5 times and she said it's normal.

Angel, soooo glad everything measured perfectly! Sounds like the last measurements were right before a growth spurt. I hope Jeff's mom's cancer is treatable and that they can get it all!

Vegas, glad you're feeling good, and hope the conference goes well! 

AFM, didn't do much this weekend. Sat round and rested, I've been soooo exhausted. It hit the day before third tri started, like clockwork. Yesterday was Blake's bday. He didn't decide what he wanted for his bday dinner until we were at the store to get ingredients at 8:30 pm :wacko: Between the store, cooking, baking his dessert and then special bday naughty time (in a new outfit that he says was "one of the best birthday presents ever" :haha:), then we stayed up and talked for a little while... didn't get to bed until 2 this morning. Got 4 1/2 hours of sleep and I feel like passing out, and I have an hour drive home, then an hour and a half down to his mom's for his bday dinner with them, then another hour and a half back. At least I don't have to drive those 3 hours.

Appt for next ultrasound at 30+2 when my brother is here is booked! September 14th. My brother picked the package, and he's buying as my bday present. It includes DVD Video set to music, Four black and white photos, Four 3.5 x 5 color photos, CD with all images in .JPG format, Gender determination/verification (if desired), $30 discount on any return ultrasound visit. The woman at this place gives WAY more pics than the descriptions say. Last 2 times we got the package that says it includes 2, and she gave us 10 (and she did measurements, which is usually an add on package). This place is so popular I called on Monday to set the appt (almost 3 weeks in advance), and they had ONE appt left, the first of the day at 8am. Excited for it!


----------



## angel2010

I don't know if any of you shop with Amazon, but they have a sweet deal going on. 
I follow this site (which I HIGHLY recommned) and if you scroll down a little it shows you a great diaper deal on amazon. I got a 234 count size one box for only $10.74!!!
https://hip2save.com/


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, how did your app go? Get any good pics? What did your dr say about cord blood banking? We looked into it with Carter but at $5000, we couldn't sing that. I have recently come across some stuff that says not too, that it is a waste and that even science minded people aren't doing it. I don't remember where I read it and have no idea how valid it was. He was also probably against the placenta encapsulation. There is no where near enough research done on it. In my case, I wanted to do it, based on testimony from others and because I really want to be successful in bf.

Vegas, hope your conference isn't too dull!

Stef, I am excited for your next app!! You have to tell us about your outfit!!!

Jen and Jasmine, hope you are both well.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Ooooo I cant believe that your neighbors car blocked your trash can pickup. dh would be SO PISSED (as would I)! Except, dh would probably call the neighbor out on it, while I would just vent to dh, silently stew and not ever mention it to the neighbor. Speaking of which, at least every few months, our next door neighbors trash isnt picked up. Pretty embarrassing, because that makes it obvious that you havent paid the trash bill, right? And Im sure for them to cut you off, youre late more than 1 cycle. The husband will always complain to dh about his wife (shes always running late, cant get the kids to school on time, she will be late to her own funeral, she is horrible with money). I just tell dh its a cop out. If shes so bad with money, then why doesnt HE take over the finances?

I agree with your ewww and boooo about the difference in our vag. I mentioned it to my doc and he said he would give me a cream to use for 3 or 4 days. But he DIDNT! Why? Because we were so rushed. My appt was at 11am, I didnt get called in until 11:40am. Dr didnt walk into the exam room until 10 minutes later! Im so glad Im not the only one!!!

Omg I cant imagine going shopping for dinner ingredients at 830pm. Forget about naughty time, I would have given him a raincheck.

How was Blakes birthday dinner with his family?

YAY to booking your scan!! 2 weeks away!

*Angel,*

Thanks for the heads up about the diapers. I ordered them. Now I just have to remember to cancel the amazon membership after I receive the diapers. 
My appt was rushed, but went well. I didnt get a chance to ask the dr about the cord blood banking, nor the placenta encapsulation. However, I did ask dhs ex-wife (whos an ER nurse and had her 3rd child last Halloween). She said she did research and even her own dr recommended against it. It was too expensive and only a tiny amount of people actually use it. I did read somewhere that it can be donated (just like blood) where its stored and if a baby needs it they will match it if appropriate. If we dont bank it, I will donate it so that it doesnt go to waste. Its supposed to be free to donate it, you just have to sign up for it and submit all your docs by the 34th week. Even if I have to pay a fee to ship it or whatever, I will do that (although theres supposedly no charge). If it can help another baby, why not?
I also researched the placenta encapsulation. I agree that there isnt any hard scientific evidence proving the benefits, and it may work just as a placebo, but I dont care. I still want to do it. I read that it usually costs between $250-$300 to get it encapsulated. I also found instructions online on how to do it yourself. NO THANK YOU. First you cut and remove the membrane. Then you steam it for hours. Then you cut it up and place it in the oven and cook for a few hours to dry it out. Once removed from the oven and dried, you pulverize it in something like nutri bullet. Then you can encapsulate. OR, once dried, you place it in the freezer and use a piece in a daily SMOOTHIE. Again, NO THANK YOU. I prefer to pay $300 and let someone else do the dirty work for me.

The newest pix are "ok". First, lo was moving around lots and so it was hard for him to get a good one. I also think a huge contributing factor is that his machine must be old. The fact that we didnt get a good, close up pic is the only reason as to why I am leaning towards doing the 3d/4d. I want a pretty scan, like the one Stef has as her avatar. I scheduled an appt for Tues. 9/10 (the soonest available). Lets see if dh agrees. This place in my city has a Tuesday special. Its a 10 minute 3D/4D ultrasound scan. As our gift to you, we will provide all captured images onto a CD, in addition to 4-6 B&W printed pictures. If your baby does not cooperate and you would like to come in and try again, we will only charge a $25 fee.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Rios_13 weeks_3 days.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## angel2010

It is a better pic than any of mine. I was telling Jeff that I hope we get at least one profile pic of her! 
Where I am, I can get the encapsulation done for $150. BUT if you encapsulate, you can't donate.


----------



## Meli_H

Ooo that would be nice if I could get encapsulation for that price! Lucky u!

I didn't know that....if I keep the placenta for encapsulation, then I can't donate....thanks for sharing that!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, damn, wish I had known about the diaper discount on Wednesday! We had a Prime account trial that ran out that day and we're still deciding if we want to actually get a Prime membership. Oh well. 

The outfit was a Hustler brand schoolgirl red plaid pleated mini skirt (not one you could wear out! my butt was hanging out :haha: ) that I paired with black pieces - bra with open nipple area, open crotch panties, garter, thigh high fishnet stockings. 

Meli, Blake was super pissed about the trash incident. Since then they've continuously parked there, as well as another of their cars straight across from that one, making the road very narrow and it more difficult for us to back out of our driveway. They do have a driveway, not sure why they aren't using the whole thing (I'm not sure how many cars they actually have but their driveway fits 2). I'm honestly surprised Blake hasn't said something to them. Also, I hate when people complain about their spouses to other people! 

If you're worried about an infection *ahem* down there, my mw suggested an option that I've used in the past and since being pg this time that seems to help (and I've done a ton of research on it). It sounds crazy, but half water, half peroxide (may need more or less peroxide, if it causes cramping, less, if you use it when you do have a nasty infection, more can be used, but work it in slowly, it can sting). I use a 10ml syringe, lay down, shoot it up there sloooowly and let it sit for 5 or so minutes (laying on a towel because it will leak out). Then I shower. I know it sounds nuts, and it's not recommended to shoot stuff up there because it messes with the normal bacteria, but apparently peroxide is different, as it's naturally found in there, and it kills the bad bacteria but not the good. My mw suggested once every 4 days for 2 weeks. I don't think it would harm anything if you don't have an infection, and I've read of people using it once a week to keep things "fresh," but don't quote me on it! Also, be careful of air bubbles. Since the syringe picks them up and they sit at the end, I just make sure not to squirt the whole thing, that way the air bubble stays put. Idk, it's worked for me and helped me avoid antibiotics in the past! 

Do you know when you'll be going for the other scan?

AFM, Wednesday night was another laaaate night, since his mom's is an hour and a half away. Blake got out of work late, to start, then we drove down, had to stop for an oil change and to pick up a part, got the windshield replaced by the guy is stepdad knows, didn't get to his mom's until after 8. We ended up not leaving until almost midnight because he got into a huge screaming almost physical fight with one of his brothers (they all have very short fuses, which they get from their mom!), then they talked for quite awhile, and after the fight I didn't want to interrupt the talking to get him to leave. Everything is back to normal, as always happens when they all get into fights. Got to bed around 2 again, so yesterday was TOUGH. 

Glucose test today... yippee. Texted my mw this morning to ask her a q about it, then mentioned LO hasn't been moving as much the last couple days (not sure if it's because I was busy then very tired and didn't notice) and she said we'll take a good look at her today, so it looks like I'll be getting an u/s, yay! It'll be with her old portable, so I won't have any pics to share, but it's been soooo long since my last one I'm excited. 

I'm over this whole baby shower thing. Everything keeps getting changed from what I wanted. First, the location change. I wanted it at his mom's house because it's more personal, feels more like just having friends and family over at home, more comfortable for me. I HATE being the center of attention and having a bunch of people making a fuss, particularly in a place I'm not familiar with. Now his brothers are planning him what apparently is called a "diaper party," where the guys all get together, bring diapers, etc. sort of as "cover" for the party, then they all just hang out and drink. I'm totally cool with that, but they want to make it the day of the baby shower, same time, at his mom's house no less. So now my plan for the co-ed shower, which was also to make it more fun, more comfortable, less pressure (would help having Blake there since a lot of his family will be there, including people I've never met), is probably wrecked. He told them we wanted the co-ed shower and then we can do the diaper party at separate times, but they're all "baby showers are for women, you aren't supposed to be there," blah blah. To which I responded, "Right, because he didn't do half the work in creating her." :growlmad:

So now I'm just whatever about it. I wasn't really into the idea to begin with. He's saying he wants them to make it the same day, just after the shower, so who knows. The shower is a Sunday and ends at 4, so not sure it's the greatest idea for them all to be getting drunk on a Sunday night. He said he's not even going to try being part of the plans because no one listens to him anyway... which I have to agree because that was my point exactly! Just ready for it to be done.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

That hustler outfit sounds HOT! No wonder Blake said it was the best bday gift EVER :haha:

That stinks that your neighbors hog up the parking spaces and make the street narrower. So annoying!!! 

You know, the neighbor that complains is a really nice guy, he loves to talk. I think he is embarrassed because his wife is a piece of work. Their oldest daughter is the same age as ds, and they go to the same school, so for the last 2 years, weve shared school drop off and pick up. DH drops them off in the mornings, she picks them up in the afternoons. Well, dh and ds are always on time, but the neighbor NEVER is. dh changed the morning departure time many times, because she was always late. They started off leaving at 7:15am, then he changed it to 7:20a, then to 7:25am (and school starts at 7:45am). I told him, with people like that, it doesnt matter what time the departure time is, they will ALWAYS be late. After a year, he finally commented to the daughter Should I change departure time to 7:30, because you cant seem to make it out on time? But do know that if we change it, you MUST be on time because it doesnt leave us a cushion to get to school on time. Now, I know dh can be firm, but hes not the rude nor yelling type, but apparently the daughter was offended, because next thing I know, I get a text from her mom saying thank you, but we will no longer be needing a ride to school. This happened in Feb, so from Feb to end of school, dh no longer dropped off neighbor, and I paid the neighbors $10/week to keep bringing ds home after school. Now, this just goes to show you what kind of a woman this is. This was a teachable moment, and she should have told her daughter I will make sure you get up 10 min earlier each day. These people are doing you a favor and you are NOT to make them wait for you. As a matter of fact, you should be out there waiting for them. I will NOT be taking you to school in the mornings, so if you screw up this ride you are on your own. I mean, I know thats what my mom would have told me! And thats a fact. My mom was a hard a** and all about respect and courtesy.
WELL, now that they are in HS, the mom has 4 school drop offs: her daughter in HS, her son in junior high, her son in elementary school and her son in kinder. So guess what? She came back with her tail between her legs and asked if we can start dropping off her daughter at school in the mornings. HA! Of course we said ok. Unfortunately, she cant bring ds home from school because he has a different release time tham her daughter, so dh has to do both school drop off and pick up. Oh well

Anyways, my whole point is that I think her hubby is embarrassed because she is so irresponsible with her time mgmt and her kids are always getting in trouble at school for tardies! Sad, because I bet you her kids will be the same way(the oldest has already proved it) always running late for everythingschool, work, social situations.It really just is a disservice to the children. I am so neurotic (and so is dh and ds) about getting to places, not just on time, but early! I get that from my mom and dad, and I thank them every day for that life lesson

Thanks for the info about the hydrogen peroxide. I will definitely try it!!! I will definitely be careful of the air bubbles, have heard before how one must be careful of oral sex because if an air bubble is blown in there, no bueno!

I have the scan scheduled for Tues Sep 10 (soonest available) but I am going to try to get someone on the phone today to tell them to fit me in if they happen to get any cancellations for Tues Sep 3. Worst case scenario, it will be Sep 10.

Wow..Wednesday night sounds like it was crazy. I know what you mean about not wanting to interrupt when it looks like they are bonding/taking with siblings or family. I do the same thing when necessary. Boring! 

YAY to another scan today :happydance: gl on the glucose test, Im sure it will be fine.

I hope you get some rest this weekend. sounds like you really need it!

BOOOOO to the baby shower snafus :growlmad:! I would be so very frustrated too! I completely agree that Blake should be there with you for the shower, especially since you dont even know some of the people that are coming. Any way they will change their mind and schedule the diaper party (if they MUST have it) to another day?


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, wow, that lady sounds ... annoying. Since you guys are doing the morning and she is no longer doing the afternoon, you should charge HER $10 a week the way she did to you! Haha. I would totally think that but not have the balls to do it.

Yay for the scan! That's not that far away! 

I'm worried about the test today because sugar hasn't been so kind to me lately. Almost every time I have any, I feel sick, like I've had too much caffeine or I'm coming down from a caffeine high. My sweet cravings have pretty much disappeared. I hope the way it makes me feel lately isn't a sign that my body isn't handling it properly... but I'm almost expecting to fail the test today.

I don't think they will change the diaper party to another day, they seemed dead set on having it that day. His mom handled inviting her family and only invited the women, even though I KNOW Holly told her I wanted co-ed. Somehow I think she thinks it'll be more fun just women... but does it matter? It's not what I wanted! At least my brother will be there, even if Blake can't be. He told me he's not going to the diaper party if they have it at the same time, he said he's pretty much one of the girls anyway, haha.


----------



## StefNJunk

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Posted on FB but posting here as well - passed the glucose screening! She also tested my progesterone to make sure all is still well there, and it is. 

Slept A LOT this weekend. Was too hot to do anything outside. 

As for trying to change things still, his mom tried getting us to change our chosen middle name. To "Reign." :wacko:

Been feeling down a lot. I think the depression I had as a teen is coming back again. Hope it's just hormones but I seriously don't feel like getting out of bed in the morning and I've been sleeping just because I don't feel like being awake. :|


----------



## angel2010

Stef, that outfit does sound hot!! No wonder he liked it! I would feel like a stretch marked whale if my belly was hanging out!! And with these udders on show! No way!!
I am really sorry that the shower isn't going the way you hoped, but I would start getting ready to put your foot down now. This sounds like all the mil/in law rants we all hear and it only gets worse once the baby is here. 
I am happy to hear you passed the test, I know you were a bit worried. I also wouldn't worry too much about the hormones unless it gets really bad. Our hormones start acting up again in the third trimester. I have cried lots and now I am starting to get spots on my face again! 

Melissa, I would CERTAINLY be charging her the $10 back!! How rude! My parents would have acted the same as yours in a similar situation with me.

AFM, I blew up on my mom two Sundays ago and we spent the week not talking, exactly how I wanted it, but my dad had his parents in town this weekend. I have only met them once and Carter never has, so we spent some time together and I just acted like everything was fine. I just hope she doesn't start trying to act the way she did before again and shove her way into our family stuff. I need a break from them desperately! Not giving me a break is hurting our relationship more! I realized this weekend that there are more pictures of Carter with them, than with Jeff and I. That really pisses me off!
Also, some may not feel as strongly as I do about this, but it drives me crazy!! If you post a photo of MY child on FB, then you need to tag me in it, no questions asked. I have a right to know who is posting pics of my child! I am almost to the point that I am not going to allow anyone but me to post pics of him. Am I only only one that thinks this way?
I have another biophysical test tomorrow morning. They don't test growth, but the test fluid, placenta and movement and chord as well as an NST. I am sure I will pass fine and am anxious to see what position she is in. Last time they told me transverse, so I tried a spinning babies technique and she moved right away. I think she is head down, but can't wait to see!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sorry you are feeling down. It is natural to need a lot of sleep the closer you get to your due date (at least it was for me). You need Blake to tell his mom to back off. Even once we decide on a name I'm telling no one, but you guys as it just open the conversation open to unwanted comments and suggestions. 

Angel: glad you got to see your grandparents, but sorry you are having issues with your mom. I hope all goes well with the screening this week. 

Meli: your neighbors sound a bit selfish, too bad they are parents and passing on their ways. At least you know better and will raise your son to respect others.

Afm: I am feeling huge these days and am not sure how I'm going to make it 14-15 more weeks! I'm also finding it harder to concentrate at work and I have so much to do. Oh well!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, your udders comment made me lol!

I hope you're right about the hormones. I went through depression as a teen, even left school and got home schooled because of it. That was because of a hormone imbalance, got put on the pill to help correct it. 

Hope you get things worked out with your mom and she gives you a break!

Vegas, Blake's very open with his family, he tells them like it is, usually. Feeling huge? I think that calls for a bump pic! Also, where's our bump pic Meli?!? 

Jasmine, missing you!

AFM, not much new. Just wanted to mention a movie we watched last night - Now You See Me. Was pretty good! Plus it has Dave Franco in it, yum. Then Blake watched The Comedy Central Roast of James Franco, more yum. :haha:


----------



## StefNJunk

Cursing out hormones right now. Sitting at work, feeling perfectly fine, looking through the third tri bumps thread. Pandora is playing on a co-worker's computer and Sara Bareilles's song "Gravity" comes on and I tear up. Stupid hormones. 

Anyway, this song is amazing if you guys haven't heard it. There was a dance done to it on So You Think You Can Dance years ago choreographed by Mia Michaels, ridiculously amazing. The dance is about trying to break free from addiction - the male dancer represents addiction, the female is the addict. I'm going to link it here because it's a must see. THAT good. There's another version done by two different dancers in a later season, not nearly as good. I was SO upset when neither of these two dancers won that season that I stopped watching the show :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhI4CpAH8wM


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

The $10 weekly charge for picking up ds wasnt their ideait was mine. I just felt awkward that we were no longer dropping off neighbors daughter, but they were bringing ds home. It just made me feel better, like whats right is right, IYKWIM? No, I am not going to ask them for $10/week back so we can take their daughter to school. Eventually (hopefully) Im sure it will all even out.

Yay to passing the glucose screening :thumbup: Told ya!

Umm yah I like Sienna Marie better than Sienna Reign.

Sorry to hear of your depression that you've been experiencing lately :hugs: Speaking of depression, Im so scared of post partum depression..thats probably one of the main reasons that I want to encapsulate my placenta.

I know..I know.I PROMISE I will take a bump pic tonite and post it tomorrow morning. dh made me promise him because he remembered on Tuesday and I told him to wait until today. I didnt want to take one in my 'around the house' clothes. 

We also watched the Franco roast. I fell asleep halfway (of course!) but dh saved it and he played what he thought were the funniest roasters (Jeff Ross and Natasha Leggero). It was raunchy but thats what these roasts are known for, right?

That dance performance was beautiful!

*Angel,*

OH NO dont tell me that hormones act up again in 3rd tri. The last 2 weeks I have noticed no more spots! Not looking forward to them coming back.

I am so sorry you are going through stress with your mom. That has got to stink!! Your question about tagging and fb, idkfirst of all, since Im not on fb, BUT I think I understand the concept. And if I had the same type of relationship with someone (whether it be with my mom or someone else) I *would* be bothered if they posted pics of my child and didnt tag me. 

Im sure everything was fine, but how was your experience during your biophysical test?

*Vegas,*

I totally want to vote for a bump pic from you, BUT how can I since I havent even posted one myself? However, I will ask for one as soon as mine is posted :winkwink:

*AFM,*

My weekend was great. I got so much sleep time in! I took off Tuesday and Wednesday to extend the holiday week, so that was cool. BUT it was so hot!! AND its just gotten hotter and will stay hot for the next couple of days.

Saturday we went to dinner, and did absolutely nothing. It was heaven. Sunday we went to our store for the day to check up on stuff, then Monday we went to my moms to bbq and swim. Tuesday and Wednesday I worked on cleaning out the spare bedroom (soon to be nursery). I probably made a 30% dent in the room. I also slept lots!!! :happydance:

Oh, and no sooner than venting of my parking situation, ughhh I was so p*ssed off this weekend :growlmad: !! Friday night I come home from work after making a stop at Costco. Guess whos parked in my spot? My neighbors guest. This neighbor KNOWS better. She is the one I vent to about this kind of crap. Normally she has her guests park in her side of the street, and even in her own driveway. Not this time. Not to mention I was loaded down with stuff to unload from costco. GRRR :growlmad:~!~~ so I texted her to say Pls let me know when Lauren leaves so I can move my car into my spot. She responds We are out to dinner and wont be home until late. Go ahead and park in my driveway Im like, ??!!**&&@@? (I didnt tell her that, I just thought it). Its like, why should I park in her driveway, to just have to move it again whenever she gets home?? Its stupid and makes no sense. Might as well park in my own driveway!! Oh, and no sorry about that from her. So I just didnt respond to her text and ignored it. SO, the next evening, Saturday night, dh and I left around 730pm to get some fro yo. I swear that we were only gone 20 minutes. 20 minutes!!! Well, we got back and our next door neighbor had moved one of the 2 boats, from his driveway, into my spot. Omg!!!!! You dont even know :growlmad::growlmad:!!! So, to make my point about HER actions the night before, and the boat currently in my spot, I texted her OMG!! I literally cant leave for 20 minutes before someone takes my spot!! WTH? She responds Maybe Roy is leaving early to launch his boat and I responded Thats what I assume, but why cant he block his OWN damn driveway, instead of me having to block mine? She responds I know how you feel. Im thinking, NO, NO YOU DONT know how I feel, because you JUST did this to me last night!! So now shes really on my sh*t list. Like, I dont even want to see or talk to her, thats how much she annoys me. I have to admit that shes kinda been on my nerves (just a tiny bit) for the last couple of months. When we got the maternit21 test results, dh invited them to join us for dinner to celebrate. Well, dh bought a drink and offered drinks to them. They declined (when normally, they always drink with us!) I could tell dh was offendedvery offended. Im thinking just order a damn drink and nurse it!!! Please!!! So I guess from that night on theyve been slightly on my nervesYa know, Im normally good natured and can take lots of shit from people and move on.but I feel like Im making a big deal out of this parking sh*t and that p*sses me off. I blame it on the hormones. And I totally want to do the following on weekends: whenever I leave, put an orange traffic cone in my space. *What cha guys think? Is that too much ? Am I being unreasonable? Please be honest!*

Not to mention this neighbor is so nosy! Whenever she sees my car at home during the weekdays, shes texting me wanna go to breakfast? Wanna go to lunch? My thing is, if I am home from work, its because Im either not feeling well, OR have plans to do something. I want to respond to her No thank you, I have no desire to go to eat with you and your 4 year old grandson who does not listen and doesnt know how to behave but I just make up excuses. Well yesterday, this was the text conversation between us (this is after I made a trip to the garbage can to throw out some trash, she must have spotted me):

Her: What are you doing?

Me (1 hour later): just cleaning 

Her (right away): Why?

Me (3 hours later): ??Because it had to be done??

Her (right away): ok why are you home?

Me (the next day): I just wanted to extend my vacation.

Im telling you.she is N.O.S.Y.

*Anywho..rant over. Thanks for listening .*

Ohhh and we did the 3d/4d scan on Tuesday night. he was moving around so much in the beginning for at least 15-20 minutes, then he snuggled into my hip bone, turned his face away from us, and went to sleep. No amount of prodding/pushing on my stomach woke him up! Dh said hes just like you--as soon as he finds his sweet spot, hes out! We got a pic of his hand, and another of him sucking his thumb, which Ill post. Her printer was acting up and the pix printed out with streaks on them. Based on that, and the fact that she couldnt get good pix of him, she wants us to go back in 4 weeks for a re-do. Cant wait! He should have more fat on him by then so he wont look quite so alienish :winkwink::haha:

Im not feeling huge, per se, but my back is starting to feel weird, like Im getting back pain when Ive been standing for a even just a few minutes. Also starting to get left leg side pain thats shooting and random, Im hoping its not sciatica!! I started slathering my face, boobs and chest, stomach, hips and the tops of my thighs with coconut oil after I get out of the shower. It seems to be helping my itchy nipple problem. AND best part is that it doesnt seem to seep off into my pjs and ruin them (been testing them with old pjs to make sure).
 



Attached Files:







Baby Rios_20 weeks_Sep 3_2013.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: cute photo. Thumper was the same during my 20 week scan, hidden behind my left hip bone. Unlike you that's the end of my scans, so I'll never get a decent photo :(

As for you neighbor I have a few feelings 1. She is very nosy. What business is it of hers why you stayed home from work?! 2. Seeing as she knows where you park she and her dh need to not park there unless they ask you, BUT (and don't get mad at me) it is a public right-of-way which means that anyone can legally park there. We had this issue in Portland as our house was next to an apartment building. Dh liked to park his truck on the street in front of our house, but one of the long-time residents of the apartment had been parking there forever. It came down to a first-come-first-served issue. I'm sure Ivan started parking there again exclusively once we moved away. 

Stef: I'll watch the video when I get home as I'm sure they wouldn't approve of me watching videos at work (though one lady blared her radio all morning while the boss was out. Grrr).

Ladies I'm not sure how concerned you should be about pp depression, but you should be aware of it and ready to seek help if you can't snap out of it. I felt really down for a week or two right after Charlotte was born. I had all sorts of awful thoughts, but I kept telling myself that it was just the crazy hormones. I promised myself that if I was still feeling that way by week six that I would talk to my doctor. Luckily it went away. Also, be aware that it can creep up on you later too, but there are lots of things you can do that will help. 

Afm: I know this is going to sound ungrateful, but I'm done with being pregnant and it hasn't even gotten too bad yet. I'm tired of my boss asking me if I'm sure it's not twins or triplets. I'm tired I can only walk a 17 minute mile as opposed to running my usual 9-10 minute mile. I'm tired of worrying about if the baby is OK. And I'm just plain tired. Why can't I be one of those ladies who loves to be pregnant, has tons of energy and has a radiant glow? I'm fat, surley and greasy. Arg! Anyone else feel like that or is it just me?


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Youre right. I know its a public right of way, but was going to do the parking cone and hope people would honor it. I guess it would look g-h-e-t-t-o if I did start using cones, huh?

Yikes about your boss constantly asking if thumper is twins. Does he/she think that's funny? I dont _think_ that would annoy me, but Im not the one thats being asked that. I suspect that if I was being asked that constantly, it would bug me!

Like you, I am also tired of worrying about the baby! Idk if Im ready to say Im tired of being pg, but ask me again in 4 more weeks and who knows what my answer will be then :wacko: Maybe I dont want to say Im tired because Im not ready with the nursery!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, you are WAY too nice! 

I'm worried about PPD too, considering that I'm pretty prone to hormonally related depression. After getting put on birth control as a teen to control a hormonal imbalance that caused it, I had to switch pills every so often - they would stop working for the depression after awhile. I'm really expecting to have PPD... hoping my body proves me wrong. I haven't been off birth control since I was 16 for more than a few months before getting my first BFP last year, so I'm not even sure how my body behaves hormonally anymore.

Waiting on bump pic... this morning, woman!

Yeah, your neighbor sounds like a pain in the ass. 

Also, yay for getting another scan in 4 weeks!

Vegas, can't you do a private scan too, if you want a good pic? I've noticed private scans seem to get better pics than doctors.

And even if your boss is joking, that's super rude. I'm feeling kind of ick, too. I heard twice last week that I look good pregnant, that I have that glow, but to me, they were totally lying. My hair is a mess (I didn't get that nice, thick, shiny hair going on, it's falling out more, looking rattier...), my skin has breakouts on and off... bleh. And energy? Ha! I can't really say I'm TIRED of being pg, but I am tired of being tired and feeling like I look like crap! So I totally get where you're coming from. 

Angel, how did the tests go?

Ohhhh yay. Just found out there will be no bathroom for the rest of the day today at work. They're putting a second one in and who the hell knows why the first one will be out of commission... Yay to wasting gas to get somewhere to pee multiple times today. :growlmad:


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Wouldn&#8217;t that be awesome if your body chemistry totally changed with this pregnancy, and you did not get ppd or any other depression afterwards, for like, forever? FX!

Omg that stinks about not having a restroom to use!!! I would be so mad!


*AFM,*
Ok ok ok here is my bump pic. It was SO hot when I got home from work, I immediately had to change out of my work clothes and throw on my house dress. Then I remembered about the pic. Even dh was like &#8220;you want me to take a picture of you in *that*?&#8221; I&#8217;m like, &#8220;Yes!! If I don&#8217;t take a pic today, I will get lynched through the computer&#8221;. I&#8217;ll take a nicer one soon, but for now, here it is. o-k-a-y.......I do not know why the pic is coming out so tiny!

We are going out of town this weekend :happydance: My aunt owns a modest beach house in Carpinteria and she&#8217;s not using it this week so she gave me the keys. It&#8217;s about a 1 hour drive. It&#8217;s just going to be myself and dh. I am soooooooo looking forward to getting out of this heat hellhole and chilling in a beach town. I can&#8217;t wait! And we can actually touch without burning each other! :wacko: at least, that's what it's felt like for the last few nights!

Has anybody used/or considered using cloth diapers? I know they sound like a PITA, but, was wondering if I should attempt to use them. I&#8217;ve heard that people who use them, use disposable diapers in the night, and if they are out of the house. Any thoughts?

*edit* Vegas,

I'm still rofl about your description of "fat, surly and greasy".
 



Attached Files:







Bump_20 weeks_4 days.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: from what I can tell that's a cute bump you've got growing. I say that because the photo is about 1/6th the size of your avatar photo. The beach sounds awesome. I too am ready for a break in the heat, but it'll be another month before it happens here.

Wrt cloth diapers, I considered trying it out, but I have a front load washer and I think it works better if you have a top load washer so the diapers can soak. Otherwise you need to have a big bucket that they can soak in which did not appeal to me at all. I hate filling the landfills with diapers, bit I've lived in places with water shortages and hate using good water to wash loads of diapers too. I do hear that cloth diapers ate great for avoiding diaper rash, so that's a big plus. Totally up to you.

Stef: I watched the dancing video last night. It was great! And they didn't win? Sorry you don't have water at work again. I'd go home, but that may not be an option.

I've thought about getting a private scan, but I'm afraid they'll accidentally reveal the gender. So I'll just accept what I have. 

Like you, I've been on bc since my teens. Honestly, I think I'm better without it. I remember I switched BC once when I was about 20 and it made me cry all the time, so I had to switch back to the old stuff. Anything that messes with your hormones messes with your mood, sometimes it's good, sometimes it's not. Time will tell.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I also love James Franco, but used to love him in Freaks and Geeks too! That song is beautiful and the dancing was a as well. I think that style is very popular right now, the first I saw of it was when Pink did it in her video. How do you get such luck with no bathroom again! Just knowing there was not bathroom would make me have to go!

Melissa, lovely bump! It looks to be coming along nicely, but as Vegas said, the pic is a bit small. I am the wrong person to ask about overreacting! I am WAY to hormonal and bitchy right now to be a level head! So certainly EVERYTHING you mentioned would have pissed me off! That is great that you got so much sleep and got so much done in the nursery. I want to go swimming again, but I don't have the energy to do it with Carter. It isn't very relaxing when he won't leave me alone! The 3d pic is very cute and super awesome that you get to go back!! I laughed out loud about you saying "lynched"!! So true though! I am about to lynch Jasmine if she doesn't get in her and let us know she is okay! I am so jealous of all of your vacations!!!! A beach house sounds so lovely right now! I considered doing cloth with Carter, but decided against it after dealing with them with Charlie for a year. They aren't bad really, I am just too lazy.

Vegas, I was also really down the first couple of weeks after he was born. I cried everyday, for seemingly no reason, then of course I cried about the crappy birth and not being successful bf. PPD is something I would like to watch out for, especially if I am so disappointed in the birth again. Luckily for me with him I was fine once my hormones leveled out. I am sorry you are "done" already. I will be adding my own rant further down!

Jasmine and Jen, hope you guys are well.

AFM, I haven't wanted to say I am done being pregnant just for financial reasons and other stuff we wanted to get done before she gets here. BUT... I am DONE!!! I am so over being pregnant! I am exhausted all the time! I am so sick of having heartburn. It hurts to lay on my sides, it hurts to lay on my bad, hurts my butt to sit down to long and I get light headed when I stand too long! I want desperately to sleep on my stomach! And I am Fuc*ing sick to death of going to the doctor so much!!!!
I had a growth scan wed and while the tech still measured her smaller than my OB, it showed she gained a pound in three weeks which is good. My OB didn't like my nst though because she didn't move much and wasn't reactive to me eating candy and drinking a bit of juice. I wasn't worried at all, but he wanted me back today. I go in today and I had to wait an hour and 15 minutes just to go back!!!! They didn't even call me then, I walked to the window and said "I can't wait any longer" and they got me back right away. All for a 15 min app!!!!! Then I have to go back on Monday, then the 12th, then the 18th. I know it is good that they are being so cautious, but jeez! I can't find someone for Carter so often!! I already have to bring him with me Monday, which I am sure will be awful! He is a good kid, but he is three! Loves to talk and can't sit still. 
And I am so behind on all the threads I follow, I just don't feel like replying! I just want to get in bed and stay for a whole day!!


----------



## angel2010

Here are some bump pics, the first two are around 32+2. My belly looks HUGE in the one with my grandparents!!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/babyprogressioncollageto33wks_zps4fd0c877.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4292_zps8ff21ddf.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4276_zps0c58548d.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: you look great! Out of curiosity, do you think your bump looks any different than it did with Carter?


----------



## angel2010

Thanks! I don't feel it looks any different. I feel like I carry low and felt the same with him. I do feel bigger though! I am sure I have surpassed what I was at 36 weeks when I had him.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: interesting. I was just wondering since the old wives tale says that girls and boys are carried differently. I feel like I look like I did with Charlotte, but I'm not confident that it means this will be another girl. Does your doctor think you will deliver early this time? I know you are being monitored, but seeing as all appears to be going ok, I'm curious if they think you'll make it to 40 weeks.


----------



## angel2010

They haven't really mentioned it. I don't feel I will get to my due date though, whether through intervention or her just coming on the earlier side.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the info on the cloth diapers. We do have an older model washing machine, its not front loading, which will work if I do decide to go the cloth diaper route. One of my biggest concerns is that I dont want to burden my mom with cloth, since she will be my babysitter. I guess I should have that conversation with her and see how she feels about it. If she can support me in that, I think I will at least try it.

What kind of things are you craving? Are you craving sweets and junk (like Stef)?

*Angel,*

Aww all your bump pictures are beautiful! You DO look like youre glowing!!!

Thanks for sharing your experience with Charlie and cloth. Im glad to hear that you thought it was okay, that kind of takes away some of my trepidation.

I know what you mean about Jasmine. I think about her lots and hope she is ok! And I hope the reason we havent heard from Jenkb, is because she will be one of those ladies that jumps back on the board and shares her bfp once she passes her first tri, and is just gun shy of announcing in the early days.

Sorry that you are suffering so much with your pregnancy :hugs: Not to mention all those dr visits are hard to swallow. Small comfort, I know, but all you can do is take comfort in the fact that they are tracking you so closely for yours and McKinleys benefit. 

*Afm,*

The weekend was wonderful :happydance: We left Friday evening and stopped at the outlets on the way to the beach house. Dh bought me a new pair of sunglasses and bought himself some shoes and sunglasses :thumbup: We got to the beach house around 9pm.

The next day, my cousin texted to ask if he could crash our party because he was dying in the LA heat and had no plans to do anything (Its his parents that own the beach house). Of course I said come on down and join our boring party :haha: Dh and I left the house to go to breakfast, then for a bike ride then to dinner. On Sunday, we walked to the beach and then went to brunch. We came back to the beach house to hang out until it was time to leave to pick up ds from his moms house, so we left around 6:30pm. It was a gorgeous weekend with lots of relaxing and sleep time again! Came home to our house temp measuring at 87 degrees at 830pm :growlmad:

I had intentions of starting to learn baby sign language and to start filling out my pregnancy book. HA! I didnt even open the packet of flash cards:nope:

Oh and Saturday morning I finally felt my first kick that was certifiable! No doubt there at all! IDK if it was a kick or a punch, but there was no denying it. The movement has been ongoing since then. LOVING IT! :happydance:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey guys,

I'm okay don't worry. Things are great with me and OH now, I'll come on here either tonight or tomorrow and catch up with you all! I so appreciate your concern and thoughts, it has been a rocky road but were great now.

Lots of love x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmineivy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm okay don't worry. Things are great with me and OH now, I'll come on here either tonight or tomorrow and catch up with you all! I so appreciate your concern and thoughts, it has been a rocky road but were great now.
> 
> Lots of love x

Jasmine! 

So glad all is well! WHEW! cant wait to hear all the latest about u and ur pregnancy, but dont feel u have to post details of ur issues. In my experience, sometimes talking about stressful or painful things brings up negative feelings and thoughts. I am just happy to hear that things are better now, things are being worked out, and that was enough for me :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, it would be awesome if I didn't have any depression issues after pg!

Bump looks cute, from what I can tell! I did consider cloth diapers, but like Angel, I'm kind of lazy. We also have a small washer / dryer that's going to be hard enough to use and keep up with baby clothes, so cloth diapering is out here. 

Also, I'm really not craving sweets anymore! I'm not really craving anything most of the time. I do have the occasional chocolate craving, but less than I did before being pg. Now I just don't really want anything, I'm indifferent to pretty much everything!

Yayyyy for feeling movement!

Vegas, nope, neither of those dancers won that season! The girl made it further than the guy, he got kicked off 2 episodes later (I think, I know those two did one more dance together that was amazing but I can't remember if it was before or after this one).

Going home when there's no restroom definitely isn't an option, unfortunately. The last time this happened we didn't have one for a good 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. We still don't have one again. It was supposed to be only for a few hours on Friday, but it's turned into Friday, Monday, today - the unforeseeable future / who the hell knows. My boss's son was the one working on it, he did nothing yesterday because he wasn't in the office, and today his wife is in labor. So who knows when he'll be back.

I can understand being worried they'll reveal the gender at a private scan. One of my coworkers was telling me they did that with her middle child, didn't TELL her it was a boy, but kept referring to the baby as "him."

Angel, I can totally relate to every position hurting! I almost wish my bump were huge so it didn't look like I was just being whiny! Lol. I have all the weight gain associated with a big bump (somewhere around 30 pounds now), yet I look exactly the same outside of the little bump and my butt being bigger. I'm not sure where all the weight is! 

And I agree with Meli, you do always look like you're glowing in your pics :)

Jasmine, glad you're doing well and things are good with you two! We were worried about you.

AFM, next midwife appt on Thursday, brother is flying in on Friday, private scan on Saturday, baby shower on Sunday. No mention of the diaper party from Blake's brothers, so it seems maybe they didn't plan anything. *crossing fingers* If they didn't, it means Blake will be at the baby shower, so yay to that! Anyone want to come over and help me clean before my brother gets here? I'll make you cookies *hinthintwinkwink*


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

WOWI cannot believe there is no bathroom at work. AGAIN! You poor thing!!!! It sounds like it will be forever before its back up and running. Definitely unacceptable!

I totally agree that your bump is tiny! Who knows where that 30lbs lurks, cuz it sure doesnt look like its all in your stomach! One of the office ladies was the same way. She said it was due to her frame, that the baby sat towards the back? BUT she is pretty tall (Im guessing at leat 58, so it made sense.

This week is going to be a whirlwind of fun stuff :thumbup: (except the cleaning before your brother comes home). Im sure this week will pass by quickly. I hope it slows down so that you can properly enjoy your baby shower. And I will also keep my FX that those fools nixed the diaper party!

Oh, and if I lived close to you, I WOULD go help you clean. I know youll probably be really busy once your brother gets here, and probably won't have a chance to log on while hes here, BUT maybe you could at least share the scan pix on Sat :winkwink:?

*Vegas,*

Wheres YOUR new bump pic?! (I have some nerve, dont I?:haha:)


*AFM,*

Dh and I noticed a few days ago that my bump is kinda uneven?! Just a tiny portion, right next to my belly button. Its like, one side is bumpier than the other? :wacko: Dh says it kinda looks like a hernia is pushing out of one side??!! Which, we know its not a hernia, cuz if it was, Im sure I would be in extreme pain. Its not even noticeable with clothes on, but him and I were really scrutinizing my tummy and he was rubbing it and thats how we noticed?! I tell ya, my body is weird. Scabs in belly button? CHECK! Uneven bump? CHECK! :wacko::wacko:

My baby shower has been scheduled for Nov 9 and the hall has been rented. We agreed that would be a good date; it would avoid the crazy holiday season. My mom and dad are the main funders and my multitude of cousins are the main planners (Im sure dh will pitch in $ also). One cousin is in charge of the decorations (Im sure of it because shes the crafty type that likes to make those pretty fancy cardstock and ribbon invites). Another cousin signed up to do the decorations (I heard straws had to be drawn for that duty because it was really popular!). Im sure my SIL will be the party photographer and other cousins and those listed above will be in charge of setting up. Theyre paying someone to clean up after the party so they dont have to worry about that. I told them that I dont mind helping with anything (I was thinking like helping to make decorations, helping to make party favors, buying the prizes for the games) but they all said absolutely not!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: hooray for feeling baby! Don't feel odd for having an uneven bump, mine is too. There is a bulge on the left side. Also, my bump is kind of flat in the front. I took a photo this morning, before seeing your request, and I will post it when I get home. Your baby shower sounds like it's going to be huge (like Stef's)!

Jasmine: so glad you and dh worked things out. Can't wait to hear how your pregnancy is going. 

Stef: I'm barely able to keep my own house clean. No one expects it at this point, so try not to overdo it! I'm not sure where you have put 30lbs, but that's a good thing! Baby must be growing well which is awesome. 

Angel: how are you this week?

Afm: the energy I had is quickly fading away. I feel like I need to start buying stuff for this kid, or at least getting stuff out of storage. I did something silly and stupid this weekend. I decided to jog a tiny bit. My bladder told me absolutely no! So it's walking only from here on. Oh well. Dh claims my backside still looks good, so I'm hoping the 20lbs I've gained is all in my bump. Meli, you asked if I'm craving anything and I'm really not. I still have a sweet tooth, but I try (not very hard though) not to eat too many. Last night I felt awful and had a lot of Braxton hicks. I attribute this to the fact that I had to carry an 18lb bag of dog food for ten minutes at Petco while the moron in front of me exchanged her stupid litter box and asked a million questions. I'd also like to thank the other checker who refused to check me out for no apparent reason (told me the other checker would help me and by the time I got in his line another lady got ahead of me. Five minutes later the other checker did check out the lady in front of me). Guess it's my fault for not getting a basket, but I thought I'd be quick. Rant over.


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, thanks for the glowing compliment! I hope you are right about Jen! I am glad you had such a great, lazy weekend and am happy to hear you felt your first proper kick!!! As for your bump, maybe he is just always laying to one side? Mine certainly looks lopsided sometimes. It sounds like your shower is going to be pretty amazing!
Jasmine, I am so glad you are doing okay and that things are better with oh! I can't wait to hear an update on your pregnancy!
Stef, I am really craving sweets, it is basically all I want to eat. I have actually eaten peanut butter off a spoon dipped in chocolate chips! And thank you as well for saying I look good! Three more days until you see your brother!!
Vegas, sorry you had to hold the bag so long. I also get lots of BHs when I do lots like clean house.

AFM, going okay this week. I already went to the dr on Monday. I had to take Carter, which I was DREADING! I took some prizes with me and he got one half way through and one at the end. He did very well, especially since I showed up an hour early, thinking my app was at 9:30 when it was at 10:30.:dohh: I go back again Thursday and then again on the 18th for a growth measurement. I also have a wedding to go to this weekend. It is a long time friend of the family that I haven't seen in about 5 years. I have known her since I was born and now we each have children and it will be great to finally see each other and let our children meet. 
On the bad news side, they thought that Jeff's mom might not have had the Non Hodgkins lymphoma and they were right, but the did a pet scan and her neck LIT up, so she does have some other kind of cancer there. So she does have two kinds of cancer in her neck. She is having another surgery in two weeks to remove it.
Back to good news..... I will have a baby NEXT month!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, we have the bathroom back, yay. Not even sure why they had it out. they were tiling so they moved the toilet or something, but having it out Monday, Tuesday and most of yesterday was pointless because they weren't doing ANYTHING in there. Once they got in there to hook the toilet back up, it took 5-10 minutes. It'll probably be out again soon because they didn't finish tiling (I think I mentioned the wife of boss's son who was doing it was in labor, she had the baby on Tuesday). I'm working from home Monday-Thursday next week, though, so hopefully I miss that!

Idk why mine is so tiny. I'm not super short, but I'm not tall, either! 5'5" doesn't seem tall enough to cause it!

I'll try to share the pics on Saturday! If not I should be able to come on sometime before he leaves, shouldn't have to make you wait until then!

Lol @ one side being bumpier. Mine does that sometimes, depends on how she's sitting. I do still have a flat spot on the top, though, which is odd. My friends even pointed it out and now Blake mentions it all the time.

I hope you're more excited about your shower than I am about mine ;) lol

Vegas, soooo where's that bump pic? Also, no more carrying dog food bags! I get BH from things like that, too. 

Angel, I'm kind of glad my sweets craving went away! Although not finding anything desirable is a huge pain, too. I'm always "ehhh..." whenever we're deciding what to make for dinner.

How did your appt today go? And I hope the surgery on Jeff's mom is a success!

AFM, appt today. Wondering if my fundal height will be behind again, I feel like I haven't grown at all since my last appt (it was only a week behind then). From 28-29 weeks I stayed the same weight, 29-30 (today) I've lost a pound. I think it's just because I've had much less swelling the last couple of weeks, though.

Cleaned like a mad woman yesterday - probably not the best idea. Ended up with BH and a really, really sore back. :dohh:

Oh! We found out - no diaper party, at least not on the day of the shower. It sounds like it was a bunch of drunken rambling; his brother now says he meant he wasn't going to the shower and was just going to stay at their mom's and drink while his wife is at the shower. Whatever. So Blake is going! He's trying to convince his brothers to go, who knows. People are just asking me NOW where we're registered. Cutting it a little close?

As for work... yep, toilet is back, for now. But fridge is out :wacko: It's one of those small older ones where you have to thaw out the freezer or it becomes a huge block of ice. Well, it got to the point the other day that the door wouldn't even close because the chunk of ice was so big. Now it's not working, which means the salad I brought in is probably bad from sitting in the warmth all day.


----------



## StefNJunk

Appt went well yesterday! Measuring right where I'm supposed to, strong heartbeat. She's facing the right way and head down, for now! We got to feel her head, was pretty cool. She's definitely low! Midwife says I still have that flat spot because of my long torso and how low she is and she thinks it'll round out soon. Blake had some questions; he was confused about staying at home during labor until the contractions are 4 minutes apart. I think he's used to labor the way tv shows make it look, lol. He assumed we have to go in right when contractions start. 

Picking up my brother at the airport after work today. Yay!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I hope you have a great shower, ultrasound and visit with your brother! I am glad the bathroom is back up for you.

I hope everyone else has a great weekend too! We will be driving a couple hours away to go to a wedding tomorrow. We are also going to stop by and hang out with my grandma for a while. I may take the opportunity to visit my grandpas grave too, it depends on how things play out, I kind of want to go by myself. On Sunday we are going to a free fall festival in town with some free kid stuff to do so it should be fun.
I have noticed today that the baby on my ticker went upside down! How exciting getting so close!!!
Oh yeah, and my app went well. They didn't measure growth, just checked the placenta and fluid and stuff. I don't get another growth measurement until the 25th at almost 36 weeks.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Can't wait to hear all about the shower. Glad to hear that your appointment went well too. Are we going to get to see new photos too?

Angel: Hope you had fun at the wedding and a nice visit with your grandma.

OK, so here is the photo I promised, but this is the first time I've been on my actual computer in ages and I'm still totally lost with Windows 8. I'm 27 weeks today, is that officially 3rd tri? I hope so! The photo was taken at 26+1. You can totally see how lumpy my bump is. It was pretty much the same with Charlotte, though I swear I'm not as big this time (yet). 

Yesterday I went to a co-workers baby shower. She is 34 weeks along. I'm so jealous that she is almost there. It was a very nice shower and I even won a few prizes. 

Today I'm relaxing at home as Ben went to the Saints game in Tampa. Normally I would have gone with, but the game started late and there was a rain delay so who knows when he'll get back. Also, last year I was the DD as I was pregnant then too and it is no fun going to a football game where everyone else is drinking and you can't. We get tickets in a suite so at least there is good food and our own bathroom, but football without beer is kind of lame. Driving five drunk guys home is even worse. I'm content with staying home and hope DH doesn't over indulge.
 



Attached Files:







26+1.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, hope you had fun at the wedding and the fall festival! Glad everything went well at your appt!

Vegas, looking cute! I still have the lumpy bump, too. Kind of annoying, I think!

I don't have all the pics to share just yet. LO was being a pain in the butt at the appt on Saturday, first she had her hands covering her face, then she moved her face, shoved it into the placenta and wouldn't move back. We tried for almost an hour - poking around on my stomach, getting up and peeing (twice!), bouncing around a little, rolling into different positions - nothing worked, all she did was kick in annoyance. So we're going back today, and hopefully we'll get something! We got one decent picture (shadow on her forehead). From what we can see, she looks exactly like Blake (and how she looked in that dream I had before the gender ultrasound). And we saw hair (not surprised!)

https://i.imgur.com/DikOKWb.jpg

Baby shower went better than I expected. It wasn't huge (thank god). Every single one of my friends except Holly, who planned it, bailed on me. One even bailed an hour before. So I'm upset about that, but we still had fun. A few of Blake's friends and their girlfriends came, all of his family was there, and of course Blake and my brother were there, so it wasn't too bad. We got a ton of adorable clothes, a super nice car seat, a bouncy chair, a pack n play with bassinet (the exact one I wanted, yay!), a bunch of books (we asked for books with notes to the baby inside them instead of cards, I'm going to have to type up what his 12 year old brother wrote as a note to the baby, it was HILARIOUS), a bunch of blankets (3 of the same one, even, lol), and other small things like diapers, wipes, etc.

The friends of mine who had legit reasons for not coming want to throw me another shower, so that will be nice, and his friends / brothers still want to do the diaper shower for him, so that will help, too. 

I'll come back later today or tomorrow to share the pics we (hopefully!) get from today's ultrasound.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

YAY to no diaper party!! :thumbup:

and double YAY to a great appt! :thumbup::thumbup:

I have the same concerns Blake has (about when to go to the hospital once labor starts), mostly because we live about 75 minutes away from the hospital (and thats with NO traffic!). Once I start going into labor, well probably head over to my moms house because she lives about 30 min away from the hospital and we hang around there until its time to go! (YIKES!)

I cant wait to hear all about your baby shower and to see Siennas latest scan!!

*Angel,*

YAY to another good appt!:thumbup:

I hope you were able to go to your grandpas grave by yourself, like you wanted.

How was the wedding and the festival?

*Vegas,*

Cute pic :thumbup: I can barely see the lumpiness you refer to but I will take your word for it.

I agree with you--going to a football game and not being able to drink IS lame. Whenever we are around liquor, I will totally take a sip (or two!) of whatever dh is having. Probably happens not more than once or twice a week at the most. The sip is enough to take the edge off the craving, not completely, but it somewhat helps. Every time that happens I tell dh as SOON as I deliver this child we are coming back here and I am ordering a (fill in the blank). You can fill in the blank with margarita, fruity sangria, pina colada, mai tai LOL. I have lost track of all the places Ive demanded to return to :wacko:

Oh yah, and driving 5 drunk guys home is even lamer.

*AFM,*

This weekend was another hot one :growlmad:

On Saturday dh and I went to a friends 20th anniversary/vow renewal ceremony & party. I havent seen this friend since before she got married. It has been a long time! I saw 2 other ladies there that I also havent seen in over 20 years. Omg it was crazy!!! First of all, they were so excited to see that I was pg. The friend that was renewing her vows looked the same, as did one of the other ladies. They all were so surprised, swearing that I look exactly the same but we all know thats crap (omg I was looking at some bump pix dh took of me and I SWEAR I dont recognize myself :nope: My nose seems to be spreading and getting huge :growlmad:!!!) Anywho, one of the ladies I did NOT recognize. She recognized me right away, but it took me a few seconds to realize who she was. And I never would have figured out who she was if I didnt know that she was going to be there. Shes probably 2-3 years older than me. Her kids are 22 and 25 y/o now. But she has gained so much weight!!! I mean, maybe around 40 lbs or so, which definitely doesnt make her obese, but she is petite so its not as forgiving. Even her face and cheekbones looked puffy. I had a feeling shes on meds and thats whats causing the puffiness, and sure enough when I asked another friend she told me that this lady has arthritis and lupus. And she was kind of limpingIt made me so sad to see her like that, not just because she is still so young and shouldnt be suffering that way, but maybe because its a reminder that were all getting old! But she still has a beautiful personality, cheerful, was smiling lots. 

dh was kind of irritated. Ive mentioned dh is a boxing fan, and saturday night there was a huge fight in Las Vegas. Well, I had agreed that we would stay at the party for a couple of hours, then we would go home and order the pay per view. WELL, when we got to the party, my friend mentioned her husband was going to show the fight! Dh was then happy and patiently waiting for them to start showing the fight. Turns out the guy didnt order the pay per view, he was streaming it from the internet. YES HE WAS! Cheapskate!! IF we would have known it was going to be the internet streaming, we would have gone home to watch it, but they live 90 min away, and by the time we realized it was streaming, it was too late to go home. Idk about you guys, but if we had a party with 100+ guests there, and we said we were going to show the fight, we would have sprung the $75 for pay per view. (first of all, if it was my vow renewal, I would NOT have let him show the fight and take away attention from the party). I mean, really. They could have taken a collection up there and there were more than 20 guys willing to chip in $10, but the guy ignored the suggestion. The internet streaming sucked and the picture kept freezing. It was painful. We had to leave by the 4th round because it just sucked. I felt bad for dh because even I wanted to watch the fight, I know how much he really wanted to.

So, I know that once a woman has a baby, she may suffer from incontinence. Well, Sunday morning I served myself a bowl of cereal with bananas. I took one spoonful and wasnt even able to swallow half, I just started gagging. I ran to the sink but didnt make it. By the 4th gag it came up and splattered all over my kitchen wall and floor (I was so p*issed because I had JUST finished vacuuming!) :growlmad::growlmad:. Turns out the milk was bad. Anyways, with each gag, came some pee?! :wacko: And I had just finished peeing 5 minutes before, there was nothing left to pee, but yet some came out with each gag motion.WTH?? Like I said, I know this *may* happen once you deliver, but I have never heard of this happening during pregnancy?!

So heres bump pics dh took of me on Saturday, 21 weeks and 6 days.
 



Attached Files:







bump 22 weeks_1.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 12









bump 22 weeks_2.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: yay to another ultrasound session, let's just hope Miss Sienna cooperates! Your shower sounds very nice and I think it's good that it wasn't too crowded. If you get another shower that is even better! 

Meli: your bump is so cute! Not sure about the incontinence, but I can see where it is possible. Sorry you got sick in the first place!

I can't believe those people said they were going to show the fight and then streamed it. Not cool. 

You are lucky that your dh will order sippable drinks. Mine drinks scotch or beer. I do like the occasional beer and find that Kaliber non-alcoholic beer is by far the best. Thumper loves it too as he/she really starts moving as soon as I start drinking it-typically on the weekends. I still allow myself the occasional small glass of red wine with a meal, but I bet it's been a month since I've even had wine. I just can't wait until this kid is out. It'll be December and I'll be able to drink Bailey's!


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

It took me forever to make out the pic of Sienna, but once I did, I could see how cute she is! It reminded me of one of those Rohrsbach tests lol. she is so cute! Look at those cheeks :hugs: It looks like shes resting her hand on her chin. I hope you are successful in getting MORE more pix today!

oh and awesome about your 2nd shower!!!:happydance::happydance:

*Vegas,*

Ohh baileys sounds goodand youll be able to warm up with it just in time for winter! Im jealous.

Dh isnt really a beer type of guy, but hell drink it if theres nothing else available. I love beer (especially when its hot!) just as much as I love mixed frou frou drinks. Nothing can quench thirst like a beer :thumbup:

Ill have to try that non alcoholic beer you mentioned. It can accompany chips, or peanuts, when I eat stuff like that :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm just hoping we actually get cool weather this year. It was 84 on Christmas Day 2011. Yuck! Also, I've made non-alcoholic piña coladas that turned out well in case you need a fix. The key is using Coco Lopez and some fresh pineapple. Also, garnishing with whipped cream, a cherry and a cute straw help complete the illusion :).


----------



## Meli_H

vegas,

I MUST try the non-alcoholic pina colada. TONIGHT! ok, maybe not tonight, but I will definitely try it!

Same here; we've had a couple of 80 degree Christmases. It just seems so wrong, doesn't it?


----------



## vegasbaby

Hot weather at Christmas is so wrong. We consistently had colder weather in Vegas for Christmas than stupid Orlando! Last year we went to see our parents in Memphis and were lucky enough to get a light dusting of snow on the 26th. Wish we could go again this year, but seeing as Thumper will only be a few weeks old, it's not going to happen.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls!!

I'm really sorry I haven't posted for so long. August was super busy. We went away for 10 days to St John's, Newfoundland which is on the east coast of Canada. It was beautiful and we had a nice trip. I had meetings the first two days and the rest was purely holiday!

I've made lots of progress since I last posted but unfortunately no pregnancy news. I have now ovulated on my own (without a trigger shot) for the last 3 months. I did not take any clomid this cycle and I ovulated on my own with a decent follicle without the medication (which was really exciting). Now the only medication I am taking is the progesterone. My cycles have been totally normal. No more long ones and they have been like clockwork. So it really seems the lack of progesterone was the problem. I am very encouraged that things have regulated and have been working on their own. 

This month I still have a chance. I feel quite certain that I have a good chance. I know that I ovulated between August 30 and Sept 2. I went for a scan on Friday Aug 30 and I had a big follicle on my left side. After the long weekend I went for a scan on Tues Sept 2 and the big follicle was gone. My 21 day progesterone test confirmed ovulation. I think it happened closer to Tuesday then Friday. That would put me around 15dpo today. I tested Wed, Friday, Sunday, and today (with ics) and it has been bfn. The last number of months my cycle has started right on 14dpo and I always have been able to tell it was coming a day or two before hand. This month my boobs have been extremely sore (more than any month other than the month I had my bfp before my miscarriage). I have also noticed I am not sleeping quite as well and have been feeling queasy more frequently. I know that its too early for these things to be real pregnancy symptoms and maybe I am just getting my hopes up and convincing myself I feel like I did when I was pregnant but this month just feels different. We will soon find out if it is intuition or delusionlol The last three months it seems I only got to test once (maybe twice). I would get a bfn, immediately after I would start getting af cramps and af would arrive either later that day or the next morning. Maybe thats why this month feels different. Although even before I tested the first time I really felt like this was going to be my month. 

You girls will be the first to know as soon as I know one way or the other. There is no way I could wait until after first tri to tell you guys. I would explode!! 

Thanks so much for continuing to think of me!! I will work on being a more regular poster. I really think of you girls often and am so excited that you are all getting closer to having your babies. I feel like a BNB auntie!! I do think that I somewhat limit my time on here just because I am trying not to focus too much on this whole ttc business. It seems to take over my life if I let it. So lately I have not really been on here (other than to try to catch up on whats going on in this thread every few weeks).

Hopefully I will have some good news in the next few days. If not I guess it will be on to the next month. 

I am sorry for the novel!! I guess thats what happens when you dont post for months!!


----------



## angel2010

Jen, I am glad to hear from you. I can certainly see why you wouldn't be on here as much. I do hope this cycle is it for you, but if not, try to keep your chin up.
I am glad you had a nice holiday.

Vegas, Yay to third tri!!! Your bump looks very cute. Looks like you have a slight b shape to your bump like Stef. 
I can't blame you for not going to the game. I have went to one concert this pregnancy and it sucked not to drink. Like you said though, the thought of driving home 5 drunk guys might be the worst part!
Warm weather at Christmas would really stink! It takes away the whole image of Christmas for me. 
I am dying to drink at this point. I haven't yet and figured I can wait another 8 weeks max. I want to drink for a buzz, I think a sip or tiny glass will just make me want more! Your pina coladas sound delicious though!

Stef, I am glad the party went well and wasn't too over the top. I hope you get some better pics with your next ultrasound. She looks very cute in the pic though, looks like she already has some cute chubby cheeks!

Melissa, I am sorry the streamed the fight, it does seem very silly when there were better options. 
And warm beer.... YUCK! 
You look very cute with your bump and lovely comfy dress too!
As for incontinence, I know lots of pregnant people suffer from the occasional leakage, myself included! I have to watch myself when sneezing and laughing.

AFM, we had a good time at the wedding, although it was very redneck and took a long time. I got to see some old friends I haven't seen in years. I also got to spend time with my grandma. While we were hanging out in her yard before the wedding I got stung by a bee though! It has been YEARS since I have been stung and forgot how much it hurts, or I am a baby....
The festival was great, not too big and free. It ended up being a very nice weekend with Jeff being off.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: welcome back! Sounds like you are really making progress. I've been praying for you (hope that's ok, but I pray for all my June girls). I'll keep everything crossed for you this month. You must be so happy to be ovulating on your own. 

Angel: ouch about the bee! You are not a wimp. It totally hurts. You must explain a redneck wedding to me. I totally want details.

Afm: so I had a late meeting and so Ben picked up Charlotte. When they got home they watched a movie where someone died. Charlotte looked at Ben and told him that mommy cried when her sister died. Wtf!? While I'm sure I did cry around her, I'm sure I never said why nor did I have any idea about the gender. Spooky, right? And how does she even remember? Just thought I'd share.


----------



## angel2010

Oooh that is spooky Vegas! I will sit down tomorrow and tell you all a bit about the wedding. It wasn't like Honey booboo or anything though.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi everyone,

Looong time, no speak! I&#8217;m just at work ATM so I can&#8217;t log on to respond individually but I just thought I&#8217;d give you all an update on me and go from there! 

I&#8217;ve missed catching up with you all in the last few weeks so much but it has taken me a while to want to talk about what has been happening with me and OH, but I am finally ready and okay now. I have been briefly reading everyone&#8217;s updates though so I know you&#8217;re all well and all of the babies seem to be cooking up nicely, I&#8217;m so happy about that and proud of our June Baby Angel siblings! Everyone is looking absolutely beautiful on their bump pictures and Jen, welcome back I have just seen that you&#8217;ve posted!

So things have been eventful here to say the least. I just wanted to say that I very much appreciated all of your support with regard to me and OH and your offers for me to PM you etc. I&#8217;m happy to report that we are more than good now. It was touch and go for a while and we very nearly broke up. We have to much to not try to salvage though, so that is what we have done and we&#8217;re happy again which is fab! 

OH is on anti-depressants now, which seem to be working really well. It&#8217;s like having the &#8216;old him&#8217; back again which I haven&#8217;t fully seen for a while. Basically, he&#8217;s been over doing it at work for over a year now, and it all finally came to a head. He was working through his lunches, all evening at home, neglecting me, our sex life, we were arguing and as a repercussion of being totally hooked to his laptop, he betrayed my trust by doing several things behind my back that have upset me greatly. He had developed a lot of bad habits from working so much and being addicted to work and he finally had a melt down. He didn&#8217;t &#8216;cheat&#8217; on me as such but I&#8217;m sure you can get the picture.

He suffers from a condition called GAD (Generalised anxiety disorder) on a day to day basis but he also gets these mini meltdowns, well this was a huge one. He was suicidal, unrecognisable, all through the guilt of the things that he had done and it all became revealed to me. So although, first and foremost his health was the priority, I was also hurting and we had taken a huge blow to our relationship which has taken a lot of doing to put right. 

We have had though, incredible support from his family, doctors and the tablets. He is like a different person, we&#8217;re totally happy again. He&#8217;s completely stopped working at home but not only that his whole attitude to life and work has changed. He has his sense of humour back, our sex life is back (woohooo, happy horny pregnant lady!) and he is so positive about the baby, our life etc. I love it! He has also promised to be way more hands on with this baby, we have decided to bottle feed so that we can both muck in equally!

I&#8217;m 30 weeks now, feeling huge but happy! We have had yet another name change but we are definitely settled now on calling our little girl &#8216;Molly&#8217;. It&#8217;s been my favourite name since I was little and had always thought that I couldn&#8217;t use it since meeting and getting close with a friend with a daughter of the same name. That&#8217;s why I didn&#8217;t use it with Eva but after talking with her and considering the fact that her Molly is ten and in a completely different area, school etc have decided to go with it. I&#8217;m struggling with a middle name as I wanted something a little different but that still flows nicely. Any suggestions more than welcome!

My bump is low like last time but I think it has dropped recently, I&#8217;ll pop a picture on soon! I&#8217;m exhausted all of the time, bad indigestion and a huge ass! On the plus side, we have most of our baby stuff sorted now, just need a baby monitor and a few other small bits!

The weather here has turned colder, which has got me thinking about Christmas. I&#8217;m trying to be more organised this year as we&#8217;ll have our hands full this year, I&#8217;m trying to get Eva&#8217;s presents etc earlier! We also have her birthday in December, phewf! It&#8217;s gonna be mental but exciting! I also have three knitting projects and a doll project on too! My baby blanket still isn&#8217;t finished either but I&#8217;m making very sow progress! I finish work on 31ST October, so I can't wait for Halloween this year, I'm making pumpkin soup, and cakes and having a big celebration because I can finally rest!

I&#8217;ll log on again, one evening this week to do my individual replies but as I know you were all looking forward to hearing about my pregnancy and hoping I was okay, I thought I&#8217;d give you an update!

Thinking of you all lots.

Jasmine x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: so good to hear from you! All our ladies are now back! I'm so glad that you and dh worked things out. It would be especially hard to have a newborn and a four year old all by yourself! The name Molly is adorable and not too popular either. Enjoy the little bit of time off you get before baby arrives. I'm sure Eva will love having you home.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

I am so glad to hear that your body is doing what its supposed to be doing without requiring all the stuff like Provera, etc. It DOES sound like you had a progesterone problem and that is easily fixed, so thats good news! FX that your intuition is right and you get your BFP any day now! Remember when I tested, I was 3 days late and I used an IC and it was SUPER DUPER light. It was a real squinter. I no longer trust ICs!! I immediately used a FRER and it came up blazing, even though it was middle of the day and diluted urine. Ill keep praying for you and that your BFP happens this month :hugs: !!! 

*Angel,*

I thought I was the only one who wanted to drink to get a buzz. OK, I dont just want a buzz, I do want to taste and enjoy the actual drink and no guilt! Only 8 weeks more for youIm jealous :haha:

Glad to know Im not the only one suffering from incontinence :haha:

The last time I got stung by a bee, was when we were camping last year. We set up a clothesline to dry our bath towels. When it was time for my second shower, I got my 2 towels (I have to use one to wrap my hair up and another to dry my body) and went to the showers. Once I was done, I grabbed one towel and wrapped up my hair. I then grabbed the second towel and started drying off. Started at my feet, moved towel up my calves, started drying my thighs, when OUCHIE! Huge sting. I freaked out and started screaming (I was imagining a huge spider). When I realized it was a bee I brushed it off of my thigh. My SIL was in the stall next to me, bathing herself and my niece. I freaked her the h*ll out. She ran out and I made her come into my stall, remove the bee and remove the stinger. SO, I dont think you are a big baby! I guess the bee was hanging out on my towel. Lesson learned is to always shake out towels before use when camping :wacko: I was just glad it didnt sting me you-know-where. I mean, thats HOW CLOSE it was to that area LOL :winkwink:

I am also interested in hearing about the redneck wedding.

So glad you had a great time at the festival. Free is a bonus!

*Vegas,*

Wow that is so crazy about what Charlotte said! I totally believe it. Kids are so innocent and open to things that we are closed off to. It sounds like Charlotte is really perceptive.

*Jasmine,*

Such a relief to hear that everything has worked out for you. I know its hard to believe, but I was really worried about you and your situation :hugs: After a couple of weeks I shared your cryptic msg with dh. Even hes been asking me for your status every few days.

YAY to more sex :happydance: I know you and Stef are pretty much the horndogs of our bunch.

I love the name Molly. I have no idea what middle names would go with itgots to think about it!

Cant wait to see your picture. And thats great that youve got most of your baby stuff ready to go!


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, I am so happy you and your oh are doing better. I hope it continues and he stays on his meds. I love the name Molly. How about Molly Elisabeth? Can't wait to see your bump!


-The redneck wedding, first off the girl that got married is no more than 30 years old. The guy she married looks like he came right off the set of Duck Dynasty, long gray hear and beard. He looks to be at least 50, now while the age difference is not all that strange, but boy oh boy did they make an odd couple. Anyhow, all of his friends looked like that too. One of them was even the officiant and it was his first ceremony. So needless to say, it did not flow smoothly. Then they listened to a whole song up there, while we could see them talking to each other but didn't really know what was going on. Oh yeah, and it started 20 minutes late. Then after the ceremony, they went outside of the receiving line and we were all given bubbles. But then the couple had to go back inside so that we could blow the bubbles on them for pictures, but with a three year old waiting, we had no bubbles left. Then they did pictures, so we all went back into the auditorium to wait. It took over an hour of everyone just sitting there waiting for the reception and food and stuff. It wasn't awful, but surely there were better ways??


----------



## jenkb123

Jasmine - I am really happy to see you back too!! I am glad that things have gotten better in your relationship!! I like angel's suggestion of Molly Elisabeth (my middle name is Elizabeth). I also like the sound of Eva and Molly together. 

Vegas - I think its neat how kids are so unknowingly perceptive. I really think they are more open to picking up on things than adults are. It really does emphasize how so many of the things we think are over their heads are actually being processed and thought about by them. Thanks for the prayers. I am open to any positive energy being sent my way!! 

I've never had a Christmas where there was no snow. This year we are planning to go to Disneyworld with my husband's family over Christmas. I don't know what I think about the no snow part. I just don't think it will feel like Christmas with no snow!! 

Angel  That wedding does sound different!! Its funny you said it wasnt Honey Booboo. That is totally what I was picturing when you said redneck wedding. I have to admit that I did watch Mama June and Sugarbear get married..I am a bit of a reality show junkie. As much as I hate to admit it!! 

Meli  Now you have me thinking about pina coladas!! Your baby shower will be here before you know it. Nov seems so far away but time has been going by so fast it will be here before you know it!! Sounds like you have a good group planning it and it will be lovely!! I agree that it is weird they streamed the fight when there were so many people there that wanted to watch it (and would have pitched in to order it). Some people are just really cheap!! 

Stef  Im glad to hear your scan went so well. Little Sienna is so cute!! Like Meli it took me a minute to make out the picture but once I figured out what was where I could definitely see her clearly. Loved the hand under the chin!! I hope you are having a nice visit with your brother. It sounds like your baby shower went really well in the end!! 

AFM  So unfortunately I am on to the next cycle. Af arrived yesterday evening. I am just trying to focus on all the positive things that have happened with my body lately. I am discouraged and sad but still hopeful that this new cycle will be the one for me. This is the month I got pregnant last year. My naturopath believes that women tend to have one or two especially fertile times in a year. Since I conceived this month last year maybe this will be my month. If it doesnt happen this month I will have to start thinking about looking at the next options (like IUI or IVF).


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: you'll be here for Christmas! That is so exciting! I'd offer to meet up, but I'm pretty sure my December will be a bit busy. At least you'll see what a non-snowy Christmas looks like (it's awful). Although I've never been to Disney for Christmas there are supposedly some beautiful light displays (Hollywood Studios has like one million lights). 

Sorry AF got you, but things are truly moving in the right direction for you. My co-worker, who is 41, had IUI and is now 35 weeks pregnant, so that totally worked for her should you choose to go that route. Like us, she also had a mc before her sticky bean. However it happens for you, I just know it will happen.

Angel: I too pictured some sort of Honey Booboo/Duck Dynasty wedding. Still, I totally understand what you mean. My mom is in the wedding business and I hear all sorts of stories. To each their own!

Afm: I'm starting to wonder how I'm going to cope without sleep again once baby is here. Charlotte's been waking a lot at night and then last night one of the smoke alarms decided that 2am was a good time to remind us it needed a new battery. And all of those are minor compared to a newborns needs throughout the night!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, we live 10-15 from where I'm giving birth, so that's not an issue, although possibly still being at work when I go into labor still makes me nervous!

A lot of women have the peeing issue while pregnant! I've read so many women talking about it that I'm surprised it hasn't happened to me. Do those kegels! 

Yay for the bump! So cute!

And yeah, it took me forever to make out what was going on in the ultrasound, too! And she did have her hand resting on her chin, after what looked like sucking her thumb.

jen, glad everything seems to be heading in the right direction! Sorry af came this cycle, 

Angel, I've heard of worse weddings! One in particular comes to mind - my friend's brother. It was Ninja Turtle themed... yep. Each groomsmen's outfit coordinated to one of the turtles - blue, orange, purple, red. Those were the colors through the whole wedding. Interesting, to say the least.

Vegas, that IS spooky what Charlotte said! Kids are definitely more open to things than adults are, I think. I'm not sure if I mentioned it here before, but one of the nieces, who just turned 5, has "ghost friends." That's even what she calls them!

Jasmine, soooo glad things are going well with you and OH now and that he's on meds that seem to be helping! I also love the name Molly, it's one of my favorites! I like Angel's suggestion of Molly Elisabeth.

AFM, my brother went home yesterday :( I'm trying to convince him to move out here, lol. I've been trying that for years. He texted me last night after I fell asleep to tell me his partner said he'd be find with moving out here. I about peed myself with happiness, lol. That's definitely a step in getting him to come! I know my parents want to move out here, too. Would be awesome if they all came! Who knows when, though...

Our second ultrasound on Monday wasn't much more successful than the first. We got a few minutes of video and to see her face just a little more, but most of the time she had her hands (and her feet!) in her face. The pictures look pretty much just like the one I already posted. The ultrasound place isn't happy with not being able to get us at least a solid 8-10 minutes of video, so they rescheduled again (for free!) to my birthday. Little monkey better behave, that'd be a great bday present.

My brother started painting the nursery, just needs one more coat, so that's a lot of work off of Blake's shoulders. All the baby shower stuff is crammed into the office right now, so we need to get the nursery finished soon and the crib set up to get it all out of the office. 

Not sure if you guys saw on FB, sweetmomma had her little boy last night! 

Going to post again in a few minutes with some pics from the shower and of me/Blake and me/Kenny.


----------



## StefNJunk

Putting the pics in a spoiler so they don't make the page huuuuge


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/LgG7kJu.jpg
Blake and me the night of the shower. Sorry for bad lighting, it was outside at night and my brother took it with his phone.

https://i.imgur.com/Ny9MNIt.jpg
My brother and me on Saturday. 

https://i.imgur.com/dKvzsZd.jpg
Cupcake table

https://i.imgur.com/JPrMKaA.jpg
Diaper cake

https://i.imgur.com/gX6I7QF.jpg
Some presents. Onesies above say "Welcome Baby"

https://i.imgur.com/irswDfF.jpg
Headband making station. I'm going to have to get pics of them when I can pull all the stuff out of the office, haven't seem them yet. Holly made a headband display thing, I'll have to get a good pic of that, too. And where it says Sienna! is a thing she made too, she painted a yardstick black and made the name out of cardstock. So cute.

https://i.imgur.com/fvPO44X.jpg
Had everyone sign / leave notes on a wooden S to hang in the nursery. I haven't even had a chance to check it out yet! Holly also had prints made and she made the white flowers that I can hang in the room. 

https://i.imgur.com/vu6rjLg.jpg
Onesie decorating station. Haven't seen many of these yet either!

https://i.imgur.com/N7Se7Y0.jpg
Owl cupcakes.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Yup, that sure sounds like a redneck wedding :haha:

*Jen,*

Sorry to hear the stupid witch came :hugs: Your naturopaths theory sounds very interesting. Ive heard of it before. FX that you dont have to use IUI or IVF and spend money. Youre still young, I know it will happen naturally for you!!

*vegas,*

Yikes-what a rude awakening to a blaring alarm at 2am :growlmad:

Thats funny because dh and I also had a rude awakening (we woke up at 120am). I had the most painful calf cramp EVER. Like, EVER. I was whimpering and trying (not successfully) not to cry. dh woke up and was freaked out because he thought I went into labor or something. He had to massage my leg because I absolutely could not move my leg. 4 separate times he had to massage my leg and straighten it out. He called me at work the next morning to check on me. His last comment was Yup, I bet youll need an epidural during labor. WHATEVS! :growlmad: I still am walking funny and it still hurts to flex that leg muscle :cry:

*Stef,*

Omg that ninja themed wedding takes the cake :wacko:

FX FX FX that your brother and your parents move out closer to you :thumbup:

Boo to not getting better pix this time, but at least youll be able to go back for more and get your fix :winkwink:

Thats awesome that your brother was able to paint the nursery. Im sure Blake appreciated it.

Your shower turned out so beautiful. Your friend Holly really went all out for you and Sienna. And you and oh look so cute :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I haven't read to catch up here yet, but I wanted to let everyone know that hasn't seen facebook that Sweetmomma had her little boy last night.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: your shower looks like it was amazing and so original too. You look great pregnant. Lucky girl! Wow, I can't believe you are getting another ultrasound session. That is awesome!

Meli: the dreaded pregnancy related Charlie horse! I got my first one Tuesday night. It's been a rough week for sleep. When they come on DON'T point your toes, but flex them up instead. It'll just cramp more if you point. I've done everything to prevent them, but they still happen. Sorry you are getting them too.

Sweetmomma: if you are still reading this thread; congratulations!

Afm: I'm doing fine. I go for my glucose screening on Monday. I actually went this past Tuesday, but forgot my paperwork and was sent away. Oops! It's been in my purse ever since so I can't forget it.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I had to lol at your DH saying you'll need an epi because of your leg cramp, sorry! :haha:

That's what I figured about the ultrasound - she offered us a small discount or another visit, of course I chose the visit! 

Meli and vegas, Holly did a great job for the shower, especially considering all the changes that were made and how hard it was to keep in touch with Blake's mom for planning. I keep telling her she should become a party planner, she'd be amazing. She got all the decoration ideas from my Pinterest.

vegas, aww thanks! :hugs: I keep having people tell me I have the pregnancy glow, I just don't really see it! 

And you're definitely right about not pointing toes when the cramps come on, it's a lovely way to get your foot stuck like that and your leg in more pain (at least for me!). I get the cramps fairly often, boooo, but I also always have trouble staying properly hydrated.

Good luck at your glucose screening!



I am soooo uncomfortable at work today. Finding it hard to breath, pain under my ribs, my butt hurts... not uncommon, but much worse than normal... Bleh. Maybe it's from not having to be here the last 4 days, body rebelling, lol who knows. Idk how I'm going to make it to 39 weeks here...


----------



## Meli_H

*Sweetmomma,*

Congratulations on your little man!! :hugs::happydance::happydance:

*Vegas,*

I've heard that tip about not pointing toes when getting a charlie horse, BUT I forgot because I was asleep and my instinct is always to point my toes. I have to remember that the next time. Ha! We'll see :haha:

Im sure your glucose test will be fine. You didnt have GD with Charlotte, did you?

*Stef,*

Yah, dh kinda pissed me off with that comment :growlmad: I just ignored it. It just makes me more determined to prove him wrong. ALTHOUGH, the way I reacted with the mc and the cramping was pathetic. The pain was so bad that I kept throwing up. Not to mention the diarrhea and the crampingIn all fairness to dh, perhaps he was remembering that, and didnt just make that comment due to the Charlie horse?

Youre right! I forgot about that part (that Holly had to be in touch and coordinate with Blakes mom). Its hard enough planning on your own, but to add someone else to the mix, and not even knowing them, yikes! Thats a recipe to give someone grey hair :haha:

Sorry you are so uncomfortable. Just try to hang in there :hugs:

And this is coming from someone who is so uncomfortable now when standing (even for brief periods!) or sitting for short spurts. I probably shouldnt wear my flip flops (theyre padded but thin soled). Its hard to wear any other type of shoe because my feet are swollen 24/7. I have a couple pairs of Nike sandals with memory foam, so they are definitely more comfortable to wear, but my feet get super swollen because the straps don't have alot of give. WTH am I going to do in the winter=closed toe shoes??! Idk.:nope:

*AFM,*

This should be a nice weekend. We are getting a break from horrendous heat. Should be a max of 85 degrees tomorrow and Sunday. YAY!:thumbup:

I want to go to a catholic school carnival tomorrow to eat yummy carnival food. BUT we also want to treat ds as he got his midterm grades and he ROCKED IT! 

AP Human Geography: B+ (this is really like an A since its an AP Class)
Biology: A- 
English: A- 
Spanish: A 
Band: A 
Geometry: B- . 

He brought his English and Geometry grades up; both were Cs. MAN I love these online portals for grades. And am SO GLAD that this stuff wasnt available when I was in school. Can you imagine? I was always a good student and always put pressure on myself, but if my parents knew all along what was going on, imagine the pressure then?? :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies, 

-urgent question. Anybody experience clear and yellow mucus when wiping after using the restroom? Not smelly, and no cramping, I feel lo moving around as normal. Trying to decide if I need to go into urgent care today, or if I can wait to go to my dr office tmo. Dh is freaking out and I am trying not to....


----------



## angel2010

I have times of experiencing lots of mucus, some clear, ewcm, some creamier. They come and go and I never worried. It is probably nothing, but if you are worried, go.


----------



## Meli_H

angel2010 said:


> I have times of experiencing lots of mucus, some clear, ewcm, some creamier. They come and go and I never worried. It is probably nothing, but if you are worried, go.

Thanks for sharing your experience. The dr on call finally checked in and said to call tomorrow and make a dr.appt. we feel a little better.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I've noticed an increase in discharge as well, mainly when I go to wipe. I don't think there is reason for concern, but you can usually speak to the triage nurse at your doctor's office and she'll let you know how they want you to proceed. Also, don't be alarmed if you start losing bits of mucus plug as it will regenerate. From what I've read, doctor's only want to see you if you are steadily leaking or have your bloody show.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, I am happy to see you still being positive! Hopefully you are right, and this cycle is it!

Sweetmomma, Congrats again!

Vegas, I often wonder how I will cope at night too. I know we all will make it, just because we have to, but I am so grumpy without sleep and am the worst morning person.
That stinks that they wouldn't let you do it without paperwork! Good luck with it tomorrow!

Stef, that Ninja Turtle wedding sounds pretty cool actually:blush: I hope your brother moves out there with you, that would be awesome! My brother will never stay near us. He moved out to St. Louis area, then to Kansas City, now Chicago. 
The shower looks like it turned out very cute! I love all the onsies!
I am having the same pains as you. She seems so high with her bottom into my ribs.

Melissa, I am an ABSOLUTE baby with leg cramps! You would think I was dying when having one. Slithering around on the bed moaning.:blush:
Oh yeah and with the miscarriage, I was in so much pain I got in the bath. Then I was in there writhing in pain moaning and crying. I actually made a thread about it wondering how in the world I would cope with labor, yet couldn't handle a 10 week miscarriage. I got many replies saying that the reward at the end drastically helps to cope.
Well done to your ds on that report card!! I too am glad they didn't have that when we were in school. I even changed my grades a few times on my report cards. I was such a good kid that my mom never questioned it.
Make sure you update us tomorrow with what the dr says.


AFM, the weekend was great. The weather was beautiful! Yesterday I ran errands with Cart until Jeff got off work. Then we went out for dinner and got everything else we needed for the baby. Now we have everything we need, we are just waiting on the breast pump from insurance and a few bits my mom picked up. Then today we went to another festival. We walked some and then listened to the band. Carter was so cute singing and pretending to play the guitar. 
We also got a new shelf for the bathroom to hold Lo's towels and baby wash and stuff. We got our deep freeze out of storage and plan to start making freezer meals this week or next weekend. I have another growth scan on Wed and I am very excited to hear about her progress because I am certain she has grown. I cleared out a cabinet in the kitchen for bottles and breast milk storage stuff. I also went through all my old stuff to see what kind of period pads and stuff I had. I have plenty and even have a few mesh panties left from Carter. 
I feel much more prepared now. I told Jeff that he had to wait until after 36 weeks to put together the swing and bassinet. I also need to recover our glider, but need some time to do it, where Carter won't be in my hair the whole time.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: well done to your ds and his awesome report card! How are you feeling today?

Angel: sounds like you had a productive weekend. What pump are you getting? I want the Medela, but the other pregnant lady at work said they are out of stock. Hopefully they'll get them back in time for my LO, but free is free. I'm glad I'm not the only one concerned with lack of sleep. It's so hard in the beginning. Pretty sure my Christmas will be a blur.

Afm: I'm five minutes into my gd test. Someone here is either wearing too much perfume or there is pouporri (sp?) somewhere and it is making my eyes water! I didn't have gd with Charlotte so I don't expect I'll have it now, but who knows. The sugar must have just hit the baby because he/she is moving like crazy! 

I spent the weekend cleaning out the room that will be the baby's. I also stocked it with all of the boxes of Charlotte's old baby clothes and toys. I shutter to think what I've spend on her stuff alone, though much of it was gifted or bought second hand. I still need to buy a new pack-n-play and get the old carseat out to wash it. I'm trying not too buy too much just yet, but at the very least I should get some diapers and wipes. I thought about making my own wipes as regular ones were too harsh on Charlotte as a newborn, but I hear they mold easily. Maybe there are better options out there now for sensitive newborn skin.

I really have nothing more to say, but I've got 45 minutes left. Tick tock....


----------



## angel2010

My weekend was pretty productive. Then this morning already I have cleaned out Carter's closet and drawers to get rid of close that don't fit and to get summer tanks and future clothes out of the way. Nesting is in full swing!!!

Sounds like you got a lot done too! I also shutter to think of what we have spent on Carter. I also considered making some baby wipes of my own. I hadn't looked into it yet, so I hadn't heard they mold easy. 
Good luck! Sorry it stinks there!


----------



## angel2010

Oh yeah, and I am getting a Medela Pump In Style for $45! Should be getting it today!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, my leg cramps usually start from pointing my toes, when I stretch mostly. Idk if it has anything to do with it, but it happens more on days when I forgot to take my vitamins (the prenatal, vitamin D, extra folic acid).

I know all about the shoe issue! All that fits right now is flip flops. I tried my sneakers the other day, but they are just too tight. My feet were sore after walking in them for less than 20 minutes. I'm not sure what to do for shoes, either!

As for the mucus, I'm sure it's nothing, but make sure to keep us updated if you see the dr! 

Angel, now my brother is saying he can't move here because gay marriage / adoption isn't legal (they're in CT now). I'm still working on convincing. 

I think my rib pains are from everything else pushing up there because LO is still pretty low. She stretches her legs out now and again and kicks higher, but she mostly stays curled up down low (based on the ultrasound she likes her feet near her head, it even looked like she kicked herself in the eye, lol).

I'm jealous that you have everything done! I get the feeling we won't even get it all done before she comes... 

How did you manage such an awesome deal on the pump?!

Vegas, how'd the test go? I saw something about making wipes... let me find the link... https://www.ouroutofsynclife.com/2012/02/homemade-diaper-wipes.html

I think it was there that someone asked about molding and she said something like to just make one roll at a time so you get through them before they mold. 

AFM, nursery is almost done being painted. We had a changing table we were supposed to go look at yesterday, but the woman flaked and never responded to me. I'd prefer a dresser for more storage, but we can't find one in our price range. This table it the kind with all drawers, so not as good as a dresser, but it'll help with storage. Still have so much to buy it isn't even funny...


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

So my work computer kicked me off and re-started me. The bnb website did that to me (and its not the first time) :nope: :growlmad:. Im also not able to access it from my phone so I wont be able to respond personally to other posts atm, but hopefully can do so later when things are working correctly.

*Angel and vegas,*

Thanks for your responses regarding the discharge. It made me feel much better to wait until today to discuss an appt. I will be going to see my dr tomorrow afternoon.

*AFM,*

This weekend was great, we had amazingly crisp weather on Saturday, overcast for most of the morning and a high of 77. I was in heaven!! ds and I ended up doing some gardening and that evening we all went to the carnival to eat. I even had a non-alcoholic pina colada (it was the slurpy type of mix, not the real kind with pineapple and coco lopez like vegas mentioned, BUT it was still nice). We then went to Target to create the baby registry. I didnt expect it to be so much fun but it was :haha:

I dont think I mentioned this before, but I came down with pink eye on Wednesday :growlmad: Its been about 2 ½ years since I last had it. I have a disgusting habit of touching my face/eyes/and my dh has called me out on it many times. For the last few years Ive been very careful not to do that, unless of course Ive just washed my hands. Since getting pg Ive been completely OCD about it. I hate to touch public things for fear that I will absentmindedly touch my face and pick up germs. You should see me trying to balance myself when walking on a moving train. Its called shoulders and elbows, brace me!:wacko:

Anyways, last Saturday I went to Macys to buy mascara. Each year I buy 2 mascaras at the same time and they last me for a year. My mom taught me that mascara and face creams are the few things to not scrimp on--and I have been buying Lancome Definicils mascara since I was in high school (the other mascara I buy is Prescriptives and I alternate usage between those 2 and thats how they last me 1 year). Well, when I went to the Lancome counter the saleswoman talked me into buying a new Lancome mascara. She offered for me to try it on, and since I happened to have bare eyelashes atm, I said, why not? She gave me a brand new disposable wand. I dipped it in the mascara and applied to my left eye. I then DIPPED IT IN AGAIN and applied to my right eye. Anybody see the problem?? The saleslady was standing by my side the whole time and didnt say anything/stop me, so I failed to see the utter STUPIDITY in what I did until I woke up 4 days later with pink eye. I double dipped. She should have given me 2 dispensers and not let me double dip. I am sure that if I double dipped, so did other customers, thus where I got the pink eye from. So there I went to the dr for a lame 2 minute appt to get the rx to treat my pink eye. I feel so stupid. I went back to Macys this weekend to complain, return the mascara and get the Definicils. Because the irony is that after a couple of days of using the new mascara, I decided I didnt like it and was going to go back to exchange it for Definicils! Idk why I try anything else. Nothing compares to Definicils and I need to accept that! :nope: I explained to Macys employees what happened and they were very apologetic. My point was, throw out ALL your makeup that you let the public sample and TRAIN all your employees in the proper and correct protocol. Transmitting communicable diseases/viruses is not cool :growlmad: Lesson learned! I mean, I know all about not sharing makeup with people, blah blah but never thought of it in that way until I got my pink eye. So thought Id mention it to you ladies for the future. I have to say I am NOT one to get makeovers done or sample makeup on my face at the mall. Ive had my makeup professionally applied a few times in the past for special occasions, but have always taken my own tools and makeup for that same reason :dohh:

Anyways, rant over!

*Anybody getting the flu shot? Idk what to do?! I usually get the flu shot every winter but being pg and getting it scares me

Also, did you follow the immunizations schedules for your LOs? Or did you do any delayed vaccinations?*


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so sorry about the pink eye. The store really hadn't thought it through, had they? Well, I hope it clears up quickly for you. Hooray on the registry! Glad you had fun.

Yes, I am getting the flu vaccine and whopping cough. Seeing as I have a little germ factory already (Charlotte), I'd rather be safe than sorry. I was only about 20 weeks when I got the flu vaccine with Charlotte and she seems fine, so I'll do it again. Seeing as you ride the train you may want to go ahead too. As far as vaccines; yes I did them all on schedule. I didn't want to as I had read all the negative stuff, but I spoke to several friends in the medical profession who believe the benefit outweighs the non-proven risks (autism). Also, my doctor said I'd have to find a new doctor if I refused or delayed. Harsh, but as a FTM I needed the push. CA has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the nation and therefore children there are at the greatest risk of coming down with one of the diseases we vaccinate against. It's totally your choice, but make sure you look at the whole picture before making a decision.

Afm: I guess I'll get my GD test results Thursday at my doctor's appointment as the lab won't tell you anything. Hoping that's the last glucose test I'll have to do.


----------



## angel2010

Wow, sorry you got pink eye. That really stinks. 
As for vaccines, I don't ever get the flu vaccine. I got a whooping cough vaccine when Cart was a baby, so I am not sure I need a new one. 
As for kid vaccines, I am very for vaccines. Carter got whooping cough at 4 months and it was awful for him. He had already had one dose of the vaccine, but maybe if people were getting their kids vaccinated, things like whooping cough wouldn't be making a come back. Sorry if anyone has differing views, I still fully respect them. It was just hard seeing Carter suffer.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel, I'm pretty sure the stuff I got from my doctor said you need a booster for whooping cough with each pregnancy. I'd ask at your next appointment just to be on the safe side. I don't think I was offered it with Charlotte, but I'm doing it this time after hearing that Carter got it. Scary stuff!


----------



## Meli_H

Omg ladies I am so freaked out right now. I just used the bathroom and there was lots of blood and mucus when I wiped. I called my dr and he's afraid I might be going into labor so wants me to meet him at the ER so they can monitor me. I am waiting for my mom to pick me up from work and take me. I am a wreck and dont want to call dh to tell him whats going on, until I know whats going on. *PLEASE PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY BABY. *I will update as soon as everything is figured out. Thank you!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli_H said:


> Omg ladies I am so freaked out right now. I just used the bathroom and there was lots of blood and mucus when I wiped. I called my dr and he's afraid I might be going into labor so wants me to meet him at the ER so they can monitor me. I am waiting for my mom to pick me up from work and take me. I am a wreck and dont want to call dh to tell him whats going on, until I know whats going on. *PLEASE PLEASE PRAY FOR ME AND MY BABY. *I will update as soon as everything is figured out. Thank you!

You're in my thoughts today! I hope everything is ok. Please do update ASAP!


----------



## angel2010

Oh my goodness Melissa. I am so sorry you are going through this scare. I will be praying for you and your baby. I hope it turns out to be plug or something. :hugs: Please let us know what is happening, we will all be worried sick.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: praying hard for you. Do what you can to stay calm. I am sure your doctor will be able to help and all will be fine. Please update us when you can. Again, I am sending prayers to God and St. Gerard to keep you and your baby safe and well.


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh my gosh Meli, you're in my thoughts, I really hope that you and baby are okay my love x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Getting worried. Any chance anyone has Meli's phone number?


----------



## Middysquidge

I know she cnt get on here on her phone ATM, really hope they're okay x


----------



## angel2010

nope:nope: Praying hard!


----------



## angel2010

I am thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## jenkb123

Meli I am also thinking of you and praying for you and your baby!! I didn't have a chance to check in today until just now. I will be sending you all my positive thoughts tonight.

I will try to reply to the rest of you girls tomorrow. I will definitely be checking in to watch for an update.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi guys, 
Sorry took so long but the first hospital I was at did not have wifi because L&D was at basement level.
So I got to the first hospital at 830am and after all day monitoring and visit from perinatologist, realized that I have incompetent cervix. I am 2cm dilated and the bag (do they mean sac?) Is in my vagina. They obviously want to stave off labor as long as they can, don't know what will happen. I am on complete bed rest and hospitalized for the indefinite future. I am taking antibiotics to avoid infection, rx to calm the uterus and hopefully avoid contractions, steroids to help baby's lungs develop, and other meds to avoid bleeding in h8s brain. This is serious stuff and I am trying my hardest to stay calm because stress and crying is not good for the baby. I need to stay relaxed.
I was transferred by anbulance to another hospital that has neonatologists on staff 24/7 and a level III NICU. So I am in good hands. 
My dr says I will have my baby prematurely, no doubt about it. Question is how much longer we can keep him inside me. The longer, the better his chances of survival.
Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts. Pls keep em coming! 

I should be able to update daily since I have Internet here. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh my goodness Meli, I'm so sorry, you must be feeling so scared, my heart goes out to you and your precious baby boy.

I'm praying that you can keep him safe inside you for as long as possible, everyday helps and it sounds like you are in the best place. 

All my love and prayers x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so happy to hear from you and to hear that you and baby are in good hands. My SIL had an incompetent cervix and only realized this when she felt something odd down there. Turned out it was my nephew's leg! She was admitted to the hospital and stayed there until he was born at 29 weeks and almost three pounds. Yes, he did spend a lot of time in the NICU, but he is now a very healthy seven year old and the smartest kid I've ever met. He taught himself to read before he was four! So what I'm saying is that while the road ahead will be long and worrisome, I believe your baby will be just fine even if he is born early. I am so sorry that this has happened at all as I know you were hoping to carry on as normal until he was here and of course carry him to term. You are in the best place possible and they will take great care of you and do everything possible to keep baby snugly inside. BTW, my SIL has gone on to have two more children since as she had a cerclage put in at the end of the first tri and carried both of those babies to term.


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmine and vegas, 

Thanks for the well wishes:hugs:

Vegas,

Wow..what a great story about your nephew. Just what I needed to hear! I am trying to look at the positives and they are: we caught this pretty early, and that my baby weighs 600 grams. The cutoff for all these desperate measures is 500 grams. The fact he made the cutoff is amazing and I am taking solace in this simple aaccomplishment. he is being given a chance and no stone is being left unturned.

Other good news is that the urine I passed minutes ago looks very clear, as does the tissue when wiping. Thats great progress because yesterday I was passing so much blood when urinating. 

We are hanging our hats on these positives and running with them. Of course i have already had the conversation with God....the one where I ask for his grace and his will to keep my lo healthy inside me for as long as possible. I told him all these medical interventions mean nothing without his will.

Dh left around 10pm last night. My mom stayed overnight; she refused to go home. She says she feels better being here with me, instead of being home :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Oh Meli, I am so happy you guys are both okay. That is great that you are in such good hands. Like Vegas, I also know a 27 week baby that is now over three. She has always done great, looks like a normal thriving three year old! 
I am sorry you are having to go through this, because I know it is scary. I also know that bed rest sucks, I was on it for two weeks with Carter because of my cervix as well. I had previously had a leep procedure, so they were watching it and put me on rest when they saw it shortened, but then there seemed to be no change after that. 
You will get through this though. BOTH of you. You have a great support system and great drs to look after you both. :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

I am SO relieved to hear he is still where he is supposed to be and you are being taken good care of. I was thinking it may be incompetent cervix, which had me nervous as to whether or not it was caught early enough. I've read a lot of stories from women who have incompetent cervix, many who did not catch it in time on their first babies. So that's definitely a positive that you did! Stay put, baby! 

You're very close to viability (24 weeks). Try not to stress as you are doing everything you can at this point. Vegas and Angel are right, babies are born early all the time and grow up to be healthy and happy. Just focus on keeping him in there as long as possible!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: glad to hear that things have improved yesterday. That is so sweet of your mom to stay with you. There is a huge thread on BNB on the complications page about your condition that you may want to check out. What do they plan on doing next? Will you be able to go home? Will they attempt a cerclage?


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

Incompetent cervix was the last thing on my mind, believe it or not! I guess because I really thought it wasn't an issue.

*EDIT*
I meant to address this to vegas: 

Oo I didnt even think of checking bnb for info. Will have to check it out.

In regards to cerclage, both the perinatologist and my ob said they don't recommend it because the sac is hanging out and they might mistakenly pierce it. But tda I am getting a 2nd opinion from this hospitals perinatologist. So we'll see his recommendation but I think I am erring towards no cerclage...both cchoices are a gambld. If I do the cerclage and they pierce the sac, well not good. But if they pump me full of meds and try to stave off labor, this seems to be what they prefer. 

Do u know how far along your SIL was when she was admitted?


----------



## Meli_H

Oh and forgot to answer question about going home. Not gonna happen. I am staying here until baby arrives...hopefully I will be here a LONG time!

Jen & Stef,
Thanks for your positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## jenkb123

Meli - I was so relieved to see your post this morning when I woke up. I have been thinking about you and your baby lots!! 

Doctors can do amazing things these days. I am confident that you caught it early and they will be able to do what they need to do to make sure he stays in there as long as possible. Like Vegas I know someone who had their baby really early and everything is great now. My cousin had her baby really early (she was due in March last year and he came on Dec 12) I can't remember exactly how many weeks she was but it was very early. He was only 1.6 pounds when he was born. It was not incompetent cervix. It was a problem with the placenta but the important thing is that he was very early and very small and he is doing great now. I am actually going to go meet him for the first time this weekend (they live in Ontario so I haven't been out there since he was born). I just know that everything is going to be ok for you guys. 

I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I have been sending strong baby/strong mama healthy healing thoughts since I heard there might be a problem. I am sure they must have reach California by now!! I am glad that your mom stayed with you. Rest, relax, and focus on putting all your energy into visualizing your body doing what it needs to do to keep that little guy inside and growing. I think the mind is a powerful tool. Use it to focus on something positive and try your best not to worry. You just have to trust that things will work out and let your body take care of the rest!! (not necessarily an easy task as worrying comes so naturally....so focus on healing and strength and keep reminding yourself to do that every time the worry creeps in).

Don't forget you have your June girls by your side (even though we are not there physically...we are there in spirit)!!


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

Incompetent cervix was the last thing on my mind, believe it or not! I guess because I really thought it wasn't an issue. 

Oo I didnt even think of checking bnb for info. Will have to check it out.

In regards to cerclage, both the perinatologist and my ob said they don't recommend it because the sac is hanging out and they might mistakenly pierce it. But tda I am getting a 2nd opinion from this hospitals perinatologist. So we'll see his recommendation but I think I am erring towards no cerclage...both cchoices are a gambld. If I do the cerclage and they pierce the sac, well not good. But if they pump me full of meds and try to stave off labor, this seems to be what they prefer. 

Do u know how far along your SIL was when she was admitted?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'll ask, but I'm thinking it was at about 23 weeks like you as it started in October and he was born December 10th.


----------



## angel2010

Yes Meli, you know we are all here for you and I know you both will do great!

I had a growth scan and check today. The tech measured her 2.5 weeks behind, but that is how she has done it the whole time. She estimated her weight to be 4lbs 14oz. But I expect her to be a bit more because my dr has measured her bigger than the tech before. Also they measured Carter smaller than he was too.
They did a gbs swab and checked me too. I was a fingertip dilated, 50% but still firm. He said that if I haven't went into labor on my own and my cervix is favorable he will try a gentle induction with low dose pitocin on Oct 10th. He says if all the biophysical profiles are good, but my cervix hadn't changed much that he may let me go one extra week past the 10th. But very likely, I will have a baby by the 11th.
Also, while I was on the monitor today I had 7 contractions all about 3 minutes apart. The were small though, just felt like a small cramp. 
I am very crampy now after the check though.


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm loving all of the positive vibes girls, I'm sending loads all the way from the UK I believe in your little man, he is for now still safe and happy and you are being looked after. I agree with Jen the mind is a powerful tool, be as positive and strong as you can. It's amazing news that he has reached the target weight and more too!

It's great that your waters are fully in tact. What a hard decision to make about the stitch too. Although don't be scared if your waters broke I read a story on the daily mail of a lady who went into labour at 19 weeks, her waters broke, they gave her the drugs and managed to stave off labour until 24 weeks, all that time the baby had no waters and she survived and is doing great! 

Lots of love to you and your family babe x


----------



## Middysquidge

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...cervix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour.html

Here's that thread that Vegas mentioned Meli, seems to be a lot of happy endings x 

Angel, I can't believe your baby girl will be here so soon! X


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm excited for you! Can't believe she will be here sooo soon. Are you ready?

Afm: I think this kid is either trying to flip or stretch to get more room. Either way it is pretty uncomfortable! If I had to guess, baby is transverse based on the large lumps on either side of my tummy. Can any of you tell by instinct how your baby is positioned? I'm not quite sure of where everything is, bit I remember knowing that Charlotte was breech even though my doctor was certain she wasn't.


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - I can't believe that it is almost baby time!! Only a few more weeks. I am so excited for you. I'm glad things looked good at the scan. I consider the fact that the tech consistently measures smaller than the doctor to mean that things were looking good even though they said she was measuring behind!! I don't think they can really give accurate measurements. I have known lots of people who have been told their baby was small (or big) and when they came out they were actually closer to average size. 

I also never did say congratulations to Sweetmomma. So if you are reading posts Sweetmomma, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

I am going to Ontario for a work related meeting (the meeting is on Monday). I am going early and will visit some family (including my sister who is away finishing up her Midwife degree and my cousin I mentioned who had the very early baby). I leave tomorrow and will get home late Monday night. I will definitely be checking in for updates but will likely not be able to post much as I will only have my phone.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: Safe travels and have fun!


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks Vegas!! I am looking forward to it. I hope the baby settles into a more comfortable position for you!!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everybody, 

I had the perinatologist 2nd opinion yesterday evening and it was not good. Dr was very distressed when he saw the full extent of the cervix opening and the membrane bulge. The amniotic sac also has low fluid. He honestly said he would be VERY surprised if I was able to holdout and not deliver for 1 more week. He's estimating that I will PROBABLY deliver as possibly as early as tda or the next few days.

Ladies, I am again asking for your fervent positive thoughts and support. I NEED a miracle. If I can keep my baby cooking for even 1 week, just 1 more week, it would make a world of difference in my baby's viability.

Otherwise , outcomes do not look good at all. Heck, even reaching that 24 week milestone still has dismal outcomes. 

I REFUSE to let myself go down a dark hole and think about all the awful outcomes that are possible. I refuse even to acknowledge them even to u... the only people that I have ever, ever acknowledged my deepest ttc and baby fears.
I am trying, with everything I have in me, to be strong, stay positive and pray for my miracle. 

Thank u all for all your support. It means so much to me.

Jasmine, thanks for the link u posted. I woke up at 3am to pee and couldn't go back to sleep so I started reading that thread. Read through the first 82 pages b4 my nook battery died at 6am. I pray that my situation mirrors the success stories I have read about. I plan to keep reading during my downtimes.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, DO NOT give up hope. I've read stories of 23 week babies surviving against the odds, one even after having been without waters for 4 weeks. I'm hoping that your doctor is wrong and LO stays put for a while longer. The other ladies are right when they say the mind is a powerful thing. Every single day he stays in there will help - you've made it 2 days longer so far than you might have had you not caught the problem, that's 2 days longer that he has had to develop. Remind yourself of that - focus on keeping him in there day by day. 

Stay strong!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: have they started giving you the steroids to help lung development? I'm pretty sure they can help you with the amniotic fluid by having you up your fluids. A friend of mine had this issue and they had her drinking two gallons of water a day. I'll keep praying as I know every day counts. They really can work miracles these days so please take some comfort in knowing that everything that can be done for you and your baby wiling done. I too refuse to think that the worst can happen because we aren't going to let it happen. Big hugs to you.


----------



## vegasbaby

Wiling = will be


----------



## angel2010

Melissa don't loose hope. There are many micro preemie success stories out there. I will certainly pray with all my might. Like Stef said, every day counts! Try to focus on the positives, but know that it is okay to be scared. You don't have to be strong right now. Try to be positive, but don't try to hold everything by yourself. Lean on your support, say the things you need to say. You can't do this alone, you have a great team and we/they all want to do everything we can to help. We love you girl.:hugs:

Oh yeah, and ask for steroids if they aren't offering!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: checking in to see how you are this morning. I've been thinking about and praying for you constantly. In fact, you and your baby were my first thoughts this morning and I even woke up before my alarm! I hope they are treating you well in the hospital as I know you will be spending a lot of time there. How often do they check things? 

Afm: I went for my 28 week appointment yesterday. The doctor said he will schedule the actual c-section at our next appointment. All along he's been saying Monday, December 9th, but now he says he can't do it before Thursday the 12th. I'm a little bummed and scared. With Charlotte my placenta started dying at 37 weeks which is why we did the c-section to begin with. Also, I could actually go into labor before the 12th. The due date according to them is the 16th, by my estimation it's the 15th and by my nine week scan it's the 13th, but they will only use the first number from my six week scan and won't do a scheduled c-section before the 39 th week. Meli, I wish I could give you those extra days, because if this baby is anything like Charlotte it will have super developed lungs by week 37 and that is the primary concern for taking them even a tad early. The good news is that they will monitor my amniotic fluids and move up the date should a problem be detected. Also, if I go into labor they will do it then. I just want a healthy baby, but I feel in my case the longer I go the more risk baby faces.


----------



## Middysquidge

Meli, you're in my thoughts lovely x x x


----------



## jenkb123

Meli - My sister is just finishing up her schooling to be a midwife. I told her a bit about your situation and she said even if your baby came now it has a really good chance. There would be a lengthy stay in the hospital but even at 21 weeks babies can do well. You are almost 24 weeks!! I just know that he will be ok. I have been thinking about you tons and sending every bit of positive energy I have your way!! Every hour that he stays in is helpful. Just keep visualizing his lungs developing, his body getting stronger, him snuggling down and getting comfortable. Know that you have done all you can and you are already a great mama. We are all thinking about you!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Hope everyone is doing well today. 

Meli - hoping LO is still where he's supposed to be!:hugs:

Vegas, I would discuss your concerns with your doctor, definitely. Does he know 37 weeks was when your placenta started dying with Charlotte?

AFM, been looking into the Boba 3g carrier as it has amazing reviews and is one of the VERY few carriers that allows LOs to sit properly and doesn't risk causing hip dysplasia. It's very pricey, but based on all the amazing reviews, I figure it's going to be worth it. Today I found another amazing review that settled my decision, plus she has a code for 10% off, and there's free shipping today (not sure if that's all the time, Boba's website says it's a special today). Anyway, if you ladies are interested, here's the review - https://www.wholefamilystrong.com/2013/09/26/boba-carrier-review-coupon/

And the code for 10% off is WholeFamily10 - expires October 11th. Not sure if the code works on their other carriers, I ordered the 3g and it worked.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'll have to check on that carrier. 

Yes, my doctor knows as he actually delivered Charlotte, though he was not my primary OB until this pregnancy (I stopped seeing my usual Dr when she asked if this pregnancy was an accident). I'm pretty sure we will do some ultrasounds in the last month to check on things. Had I not demanded a positioning ultrasound with Charlotte I'm not sure what would have happened. I totally expected her to be breech, but the other part came as a shock. I've learned to never underestimate a Mother's intuition!


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, thinking of you. 

Vegas, with the fluid monitoring, I am sure they will be checking the grade of your placenta too. I am sure they will take lo if it looks like it might not be functioning properly. I can def feel you on the scariness of the uncertainty! I also completely trust a momma's intuition. 

Stef, so far we have a moby and an ergo, both that I got great deals on. Hopefully I like on of them.

AFM, I think I lost a bit of my plug last night after having sex. I took a pic if you guys would like me to one up Jasmine in the TMI category....
We went to the zoo today, likely for the last time this year. Carter had fun, so it was worth all the sweating. Tomorrow we are going to another festival. There is a parade too. I love marching bands so I am kind of excited.:blush:
I feel like I still have so much to do and not enough time, but I just have no energy! I still need to recover the glider, shampoo the living room, CLEAN the house, finish my birth pan, pack my bag and make some freezer meals! I need to get some more nesting energy if I will even have a chance!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everybody. 
Well, my little man is here. He arrived at 239pm. He weighs 1.7 lbs and is 12 inches long. He is a fighter and we are so grateful to God that he is here with us and has a fighting chance. Im sure u guys can all imagine the drama of his birth but I will soon share soon, will try to share deets tmo. I was just brought to the recovery room and both dh and i are exhausted and the last of our many visitors just left. Everybody has met my baby except for me. I am waiting for them to let me meet my little fighter man. Hopefully any minute the nurse will come for me to escort me to the NICU and let me meet him, then it's off to bed for me.
Thanks for all prayers and positive thoughts, I KNOW that's the reason he has made it this far. Pls keep em coming, he's got a long road ahead but he WILL do it and keep exceeding all medical establishment expectations. I will post a pic as soon as i can.

Xoxo


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello Meli, 

Congratulations (I know that seems strange) on the birth of your little man. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now and what you must be going through. I wish I was nearer to you so I could come and give you a huge cuddle. 

I believe that your little man can do it, he is a good little weight for his gestation, he has the best mummy in the world. Your strength and your attitude our amazing and together you can do it. 

I hope you have at least got to see him now and I bet he is beautiful beyond words. I mx praying hard today for him and thinking about you non stop. 

All my love, 

X x


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you're a mom, congrats! I know this isn't quite how you imagined it, but he here and he is loved and I'm sure that he is getting the best care possible. You and your baby are never far from my thoughts and I will continue to pray for you both. Hope you are able to get some rest and I hope you have had a chance to meet your little guy. Have you decided on a name?


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, have you gotten to meet him yet? I hope you two are doing ok! And congrats on becoming a mom, even if it is much earlier than you had expected. You're both in my thoughts and I'll be checking in to see any updates (Thank you Jasmine for letting us know on FB there was one! I get those updates to my phone so it let me know to hop on BnB, I spent most of last night up until I went to bed refreshing to see any updates!)

He's a little fighter and I'm sure he's going to continue fighting, especially with how much love and care he is receiving. 

Vegas, I would make sure you talk with your doctor about monitoring, I'm sure he will be ok with it since he's the one who delivered Charlotte and knew the situation there. I trust a mom's intuition, too! A lot of people think it's crazy, though, unless they're the ones experiencing it! 

Angel, feel free to post the pic if you want, lol. Glad you had a good time at the zoo. We, too, have A LOT to do around here before the baby comes... The nursery isn't even done being painted yet. Get on it, Blake!

Thinking about all my JAB girls today.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: feel free to share your photo. I've never seen the plug before. Don't overdo it at home. Those family sized frozen Stoufers meals plus a salad do the trick and don't cost much more than making meals yourself (especially if you can catch them on sale. $4 for a pan of lasagna can't be beat!).


----------



## angel2010

Oh Melissa, congrats on the birth of your little man!! I can't wait to see him and hear his name! He is a fighter and I just know he will do great. We will all keep you and your family in our thoughts. Keep your chin up, you have every reason to be positive.:hugs:


----------



## Meli_H

Here is a pic of Xzavier Vincent Rios. I am setting up a fb page for him tonight so that all friends and family can receive updates more easily. 
I will check in later.
Thanks for all your prayers.

Xoxo
 



Attached Files:







20130928_211026.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Middysquidge

Awwwwwwwwwwww Meli, he's so precious. How's he doing? How are you? I was so hoping you were going to choose that name, it couldn't be more fitting for him. Love Vincent too. I'll keep my eye out for the facebook link whenever you get time, I'm jasmine Gladstone just so you know who is requesting a friend! 
Loads of love my darling x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: he is tiny, but perfect. Love the name. We have all been on pins and needles waiting to hear from you. I think the FB page will be the perfect way for you to be able to update everyone at once, but if there are things you want to just talk to us about we are always here to listen. I'm Camille Seabrook Goodin on FB.


----------



## StefNJunk

Your tiny little fighter man! Love the name! Vincent is great, too. We talked about that as a middle name for a boy, too. I'll definitely be following his Facebook page, I'm Stefanie Rasmussen on FB.


----------



## angel2010

He is beautiful Melissa!! And what a sharp name! I know he is going to do great!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey, how's everyone doing today? 

Meli, am thinking of you and beautiful baby Xzavier x 

x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

I found the group for Xzavier that Meli created, has the birth story - https://www.facebook.com/groups/187190374799621/

AFM, have a midwife appt tomorrow, but have to go this afternoon to give a urine sample this afternoon because I've been having crazy BH if I do anything other than stay sitting. Had 6 in 20 minutes the other night. Luckily they stop when I'm resting, but the moment I move (even just getting up) they kick back up again. Hopefully it's as simple as a UTI.

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: thanks for sharing the link, I'll go check it out.

I hope your appointment goes well. I too get a lot of BH's. My doctor mentioned that if you got them in one pregnancy, as I did with Charlotte, you'll get even more the next time. Just thought you'd want to know. He also said to come in if I was getting them every five minutes over a two hour period. Like you, mine seem to disappear if I lay down, but I even get them while sitting on the couch at home. 

Afm: not too much to report. I may be coming down with a cold, so that's crummy, bit otherwise I'm fine. Like Stef, I've been getting a lot of Braxton Hicks, but not enough to be anything more than annoying.


----------



## jenkb123

I am at the airport waiting to go home from my meeting. I requested to join your group Meli. My name on facebook is Jennifer Kelly. I am also going to send requests to the rest of you girls.

I should be able to reply properly tomorrow.


----------



## StefNJunk

Updates ladies, updates! 

So happy to see Xzavier is doing as well as he can be. Thinking of you and LO, Meli!

Angel, Jasmine, how are you both doing? 

Vegas, how are you feeling? Any more cold symptoms? That sucks! Hope your BH are calming down, too. I'll find out more about mine this evening, will be getting my urine test results back, too. 

AFM, I just need to rant a little today, hope you ladies don't mind!

So, as you guys might know, every one of my friends except for Holly, who did most of the planning, bailed on my baby shower. Four I knew weren't coming because I had chosen a day when they were all on vacation together before I knew that was their vacation time, so that was ok and expected. One had a job conference that weekend (at least that's what she said, I saw pictures that looked like vacation photos with her mom and sister posted from the weekend... who knows). Two days before the shower I found out two more of my friends weren't coming - one had a last minute job interview, one had a cousin pass away. Everyone else just never responded.

Two friends pissed me right off. They had a falling out with Holly, so we knew they probably wouldn't show. When I asked the week before to see if they would still come, one said she was closing on her house so she may be moving in that weekend. Ok. The other texted, and I quote, "No Hun I still plan on coming I for one wouldn't do that! ;)" meaning she wouldn't back out because of the thing with Holly.

One hour before the baby shower I get a message saying she is helping the other friend move and won't make it to the shower. 

I found out otherwise, they both lied to get out of coming to the shower. They showed up at the furniture store my one friend had the job interview at to "window shop." The one buying the house said she only has weekends off and didn't want to waste an entire day for a baby shower (um... we all only have weekends off...). So they "had better things to do." No, they didn't move anything to the house, there was nothing to move... she hadn't even gotten the keys yet. 

Anyway, I'm ranting about it now because I just got a text from the friend who canceled an hour before asking if I'd make it out to dinner for her birthday on Friday. This is also my birthday weekend, so I would much rather not spend any part of it with someone who isn't mature enough to handle either (1)being a good friend and realizing people don't always get along and it's rude and disrespectful to cancel on an event on someone because you "don't like" someone who will be there or (2)telling me the truth. 

The revengeful, hormonal pregnant side of me wants to either tell her "I have better things to do," "I only have one birthday weekend, I don't want to waste an entire day of it," or tell her I'll be there then back out at the last minute. :twisted: Buuuuut I'm not that kind of person. I can't even bring myself to confront her for lying to me... I really, really want to and I probably should... 

Anyway, there's my mini novel rant. 

Also, I'm SO tired of people telling me I won't make it laboring without an epi. Maybe I will, maybe I won't, but don't be a dick about it! It's none of your business, you don't know what I can or can't handle, and it doesn't matter what you think, anyway! Why is it such a big deal that I want to try?! AND it's mostly MEN saying this! I don't care if you've witnessed a couple of births, have YOU ever had a human being come out of YOUR vagina?!?

Ok. I feel better now :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Melissa, add me to the page!! I am anxious to see how things are going!

Vegas, hope your cold is better, my allergies are acting up again. For the third time this pregnancy!!! I just this crap is gone by delivery! I sure don't want to feel crappy then.

Stef, Rant away!! I would be very mad at that too! I would have to say something. What a fair-weather friend. F-her! No way in hell I would spend any part of my weekend with her. 
I totally feel you on the epidural issue too!

Jen, hope your flight went well.

AFM, Nothing much to report. Like I told Vegas, my sinuses and allergies are acting up with the weather changes. I go back to the dr Thur, I am not sure if they will do another cervical check, not sure if I want them to, although I am curious. I have been doing a lot of ball bouncing and think I might have sex again tonight.:coffee: In the last two days I have finally got the house cleaned (at least for now). I still need to recover the chair and make some freezer meals. And I have a hair app on the ninth, so I need her to stay there at least until then. Even though that will require me to clean all over again...


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that would make me livid. I wouldn't go and I would start looking for better friends. 

With regards to the epidural, how does anyone know how YOU will react to labor. As I've said over and over, my mom is the biggest wimp I know and she had all three of us without meds. You can do it!

Angel: allergies suck. I'm hoping that's all mine is too. I too have a hair appointment a few weeks before my due date and would like to make it until then because a) who knows when I'll have time after and b) you want to look nice for all the photos!

Jenk: hope to hear from you soon

Jasmine: did you settle on Molly's middle name yet? Sorry if you've already posted this info.

Meli: thinking about you and Xzavier.

Afm: yep, I've got some sort of mild cold or allergy and I need it to disappear by Friday as we are planning on going to Disney's not-so scary Halloween Party. Too bad I can't ride all the rides, but it should still be fun.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I need to pick up a ball, found one with good reviews on Walmart's website for $10! Also, I want sex, too! Lol. We haven't in a bit because of all these BH. I'm definitely getting some on my bday. It's happening.

I haven't responded to that "friend" yet. She texted again, "Are you upset with me?" The things she and the other "friend" said about the baby shower were to a mutual friend, one who it pissed off greatly; did they honestly think it wouldn't get back to me? I'm thinking of just not responding at all... just to avoid any further drama.

AFM, results aren't back on the urine sample yet. Appt went well. Measuring on track, still head down, strong heartbeat. 

Have even more reason to want to make it through the birth at the center without needing to be transferred. Their policies and beliefs are just soooo much more in line with being patient and baby friendly - skin to skin contact right away and for at least an hour (and if mom needs a break for whatever reason, to go to the bathroom, get out of birthing pool, etc., they have the father take off his shirt and continue the contact until she can take the baby back), keeping the baby in the room with minimal interaction from them unless the baby needs help (based on recent research, they don't even suction because apparently in most cases it isn't necessary)... and although I really don't want family there, they allow as many people as you want there, in the waiting room or the birthing room. She even said they can watch movies, pop popcorn, whatever they want to do.

This was a different midwife than I usually see and talk with. I've met her and had an appt or two with her before, but never one this in depth. I really like her! Kind of hoping she's the one on call when I'm in labor, honestly. Blake was more comfortable with her, too.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, was posting as you were. 

Blake's stepfather says he gives it 2 hours before I'm asking for pain meds. Ass. 

Hope you're feeling better soon! Lots of vitamin C.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls,

Angel - Here's the latest update from Xzavier's page until you can get on:

Today we got great results of Xzavier&#8217;s head ultrasound. There was no evidence of brain bleed seen. YAY! The Dr. did state some ventricles in his brain are swollen but that could be just a blip and not due to brain bleed. They will run another ultrasound on Friday and have results back on Monday. We know those results will be the same=no evidence of brain bleed!

His PICC line was installed successfully on the 2nd attempt so he should be more comfortable now that it&#8217;s in. 

Xzavier had lost some weight but is back up to his birth weight of 640 grams! His lungs look good.

Xzavier loves to stretch his legs out and let them hang out of his little cocoon. The doctor thinks it must have been his favorite position in the womb (and I can attest to those kicks lol!). The nurses are continuously trying to slip them back in the cocoon; they don&#8217;t want him moving around too much so he can conserve his energy. Well, he managed to slip one leg out and was chillin&#8217; for a few minutes before his leg was placed back in the cocoon.

I was allowed to touch him for a few minutes and read to him. I'll post our first picture together. So exciting! We can&#8217;t wait for more moments like this.

Thanks to everyone for all your prayers and well wishes

Stef - Sorry to hear about all of the horrible BHs, have they calmed down a bit now? I was getting them a lot more early on in this pregnancy but i haven't had any for a while now. They can be unsettling at times, especially if you're getting them that often! With Eva, literally the first ones that I had that were painful were my labour! So they shouldn't be painful just uncomfortable! About your friends I think that's shocking and I would totally tell them exactly why I wasn't coming to their birthday meal, how rude and selfish of them!

Vegas, sorry to here you aren't feeling too good, I hope you feel better soon! The Disney party sounds fun, I'm jealous that you can just pop to Disney whenever you want! About names, I think I better not say anything else because i have changed my mind again! I'm so annoying, I'm annoying myself! Anyway, I have three names now, Molly is in the top three but I'm swaying towards Violet again but I'll wait till I get a good look at her and then decide and announce! Do you have any names decided yet? If mine pops out with a willy I'm gonna call him Henry.

Angel, sounds like you're really ready for baby now and not too long to wait, I'm so excited for you but I'll keep my fingers crossed for your hair cut! mine needs doing but i'm gonna wait until baby is here because I want a bit of a change (I know I always say that, lol!) and wanna wait until I'm a bit slimmer!

Jen, hope you got back okay! 

AFM, I'm okay. Really can't wait to finish work now. I fell over last week and ended up in hospital for checks. Luckily everything was okay with baby but I had such a fright because I ripped open my leggings and gashed my leg, hurt my leg and shoulder and walloped my bump on the side :( I went straight to hospital, they put me on the monitors and did all the checks. It took them a while to locate the heartbeat, me and OH were panicking but it was cos the midwife told me that I have an anterior placenta so it may have acted like a cushion but also explains why I don't feel loads of movement.

Other than that I'm quite good, my energy is so low though, I'm struggling a lot. My friend lent me a travel system too, it's the icandy cherry with carrycot and a maxi cosi car seat so I'm chuffed tp bits with that!

Lots of love to all and prayers for baby Zxavi x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jas: sorry about the fall. Ouch! Glad to hear that baby didn't get hurt too. I had an anterior placenta with Charlotte and considering how much some of these movements hurt, I wish I had one this time! You are entitled to change baby's name as much as you like. One of my neighbors told us that his mom changed his name when he was three! We have yet to have a serious discussion on names. Guess baby will be "hey you" for a while.

Stef/Angel: I'm impressed that you are both still in the mood for love. Last time we did it I felt awful. DH doesn't even really want it as the bump is just too much of a distraction (he overthinks about the baby and that turns him right off). Oh well.

Stef: I still think I would be petty by telling your "friend" that you are looking forward to her party and then back out last minute by telling her that you are too tired from working all week and just can't spare the precious weekend time to attend a party. See if she gets the hint.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, the BHs are still coming pretty often, yesterday 3-4 an hour all day when sitting, more when moving around. Still haven't gotten back the urine test results... hoping that's all it is. They aren't really painful, but they are very uncomfortable! I've been having them since just before 20 weeks, it's just within the last week that they've gotten crazy.

As for your names, Molly and Violet are both great (both names I passed by Blake when we were deciding!). I also don't think you have to worry about birthing a Henry :)

Sorry about the fall! I hope you're not sore from it any more, and glad the baby is ok!

Vegas, lol @ "hey you." You never know, a name might find itself once you have the baby :) 

The bump hasn't been an issue for Blake, lucky for me, lol. I'm a bit less in the mood lately, but mostly because it's difficult to find a position that I really enjoy that isn't too difficult to get into / out of :haha:

AFM, goodbye 20s! 30th bday today. It's not so much that I feel old... just that I always thought I'd be further than I am at 30, that's why 30 bugs me. I thought I'd be done or close to done having kids by now, etc. etc. Buuuuut it took me longer to find the right person to have kids with, so I guess it's ok and worked out as it should.

So I'm kind of freaking about right after the baby is born. My parents want to come out and stay for a week - week and a half right around Thanksgiving. I know they want to meet their first grandchild as close to her birth as possible, I get that. I just REALLY don't want anyone staying with us / being there ALL the time right after. I want time for us to settle into being new parents, time to bond, etc. They're saying they can find a hotel, but they will still be with me at the house all day. I love my parents, they're amazing and I haven't seen them in over a year and a half, so it has nothing to do with not wanting them around... Idk what to do. My brother wants to come out with his partner (who I haven't met and although I heard from my mom that he's great, having a new person around for a week with a newborn is even worse than having family around for a week), too, and the time he said would be right around the time my parents would be leaving. So it'd be 2+ weeks of no alone time for me, Blake and the baby, possibly right after she is born. I tried talking to my mom about all this and she nearly burst into tears...

Also, ultrasound today! Last chance, hopefully she cooperates and gives us some good shots this time!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Happy birthday!!!

I was pregnant with Charlotte on my 30th and also felt that my baby making days should have been wrapping up not just getting started, but now I really appreciate all of my child-free years. 

As far as out of town guests go, I say it's your call. Can you convince them to wait until Christmas? My in-laws are coming in less than three weeks after baby is born and I'm kicking myself already for letting them. It sucks having family that lives far away.

So other than the ultrasound, do you have any big birthday plans?


----------



## StefNJunk

I doubt my mom would be ok with waiting until Christmas, highly highly doubt. She wants to be here the day of the birth, if she had her way.

We didn't really do much for my bday, got the dinner I wanted (KFC, crazy I know but I really wanted to potatoes and coleslaw, lol). He got me a movie I wanted (World War Z) and we just rested and watched it. 

The ultrasound went well, she finally cooperated! She's measuring 2 days ahead and estimated weight of 4 1/2 pounds. She looks exactly like Blake, I see nothing of me there! Just like in the dream I had wayyy back before we knew she was a girl. The CD we got has 150 pics between the 3 ultrasounds, and the DVD has a good amount of video. You guys may have seen the pics on FB, but I'll post them here anyway, these are a few of my favorites.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/rEnuWYe.jpg https://i.imgur.com/5JXlOKk.jpg https://i.imgur.com/Qo9lex2.jpg https://i.imgur.com/TVpG0ZW.jpg https://i.imgur.com/KGL6p2K.jpg

And for comparison, pics of me and Blake as babies.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/YyoCIhZ.jpg https://i.imgur.com/Da74GlP.jpg

Side-by-side Sienna u/s, baby Blake

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/YXggTRT.jpg

See it?!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to check in personally with you guys. Im running a load of laundry, cooking my oatmeal and have 15 min left before its time to pump, take a shower, and get ready to go to the hospital.

Thanks for all the support. You guys are the best. I want you to know that I do check into bnb at least once a day because I want to keep up with you guys and hear whats going on with you. I miss all of you. Youve been part of my daily life for the last 10 months and I dont want to let go of it. Its probably the only part of my day that is normal and I cant not do it.

So although I cant respond personally,* do know that I do read each entry, *and although I cant comment on stuff, know that I feel what youre feeling. Like, I was also livid with Stefs friends. Sorry, but what BITCHES!! I hope they never have a situation in their lives to force them to realize what really matters in life and whats priority. I pity hose who have to learn the hard way, like me.

Dh is strong and so is my family. Well, they at least put up the front. I try to be strong but most of the time I am a wreck and cant stop crying. Its good to know that everyone around me is strong and I can just fall apart. I HATe my body for letting my baby down. STUPID CERVIX I HATE YOU!! I try to not lose it at Xzaviers bedside but sometimes I am not successful. I pray to God to not just keep Xzavier strong and fighting, but I also need strength to keep it together, for his sake. Its the least I can do is to be strong, when my baby is fighting for his life. Hes the one doing all the work for crying out loud!

*Stef,* 

forget those friends and leave them behind. Dont respond to them or confront; its not important nor worth the drama or your time. Just know that they are not friends and leave them behind and move on with your life. I dont think people like that change. Even if you confront them and they apologize, they will never change.

oh and happy belated bday and so glad Sienna cooperated at the ultrasound!! She's a doll!

*Angel,*

Mckinley will be here before you know it. So exciting!! The countdown has begun!

*Jasmine,*

So sorry to hear that you fell last week. How scary. I would have totally freaked out and I am mad that you didnt post it until almost a week later. 
You should have told us what was going so we could say prayers for you!!

*Vegas,*

I hope you are doing ok and those BH go away.

*Jen,*

Hope you are doing well.

Well thats it for me. Time to go pump again (3 hour stretches seem to pass so quickly nowadays) but I am just glad that my milk is coming in. We rented a hospital grade breast pump and its wonderful. I am getting .50 oz at a time from each breast. Hoping soon I can get more but the nurses tell me that these amounts are amazing from someone who delivered extremely prematurely and who has never had/breastfed a baby before. My milk started coming in on the 3rd day. At least these things are finally coming in handy!
Love you all!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so happy to hear from you. I have been thinking and praying for you and Xzavier often. Please don't be too hard on yourself. For reasons unknown these things happen. The important thing is that you immediately recognized things weren't right and you sought help. The good news is that Xavier was healthy and therefore is better equipped to continue to grow stronger than babies that are born early due to the baby's issues. He sounds like he is a real fighter and a spunky little guy as he kicks his way out of his cocoon. He is in a hospital with the highest level of care available to him and lots of people who are there to make sure he gets all the care he needs. I can't imagine how hard this is, but I do understand that children are your heart existing outside your body and when they hurt, so do you. 

Great job with the pumping. Keep in mind your insurance will cover a double electric pump for free if you would rather own. Also, and I know this sounds weird, but I believe milk-bank milk should be available for Xzavier if he needs extra or for some reason you can no longer pump. 

Big hugs!


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls

I am so glad its Friday. This felt like a long week even though it flew by. I am definitely ready for the weekend!! 

Vegas  We are pretty excited about our trip to Florida over Christmas. We had a big family meeting last week where we tried to decide what things we are going to do while we are there. We are going with my husbands parent, his sister, her husband and their three kids (ages 12, 10, and 8). It should be a busy but fun trip. You will have to give me some suggestions about the do not miss places. There is so much to do it is really hard to schedule in everything that everyone wants to do!! Enjoy the Halloween party today!! I bet Charlotte will love it. Hope you are feeling well and the cold or allergy you felt coming on has gone away!! 

Angel  Hope your allergies have calmed down. How is your to do list coming along?? I think you are doing amazingly well being almost ready to give birth and taking care of Carter at the same time. I dont know how you guys do it. I have no kids and find it hard to get things done!! I love hearing about all the fun things that you guys go out and do. It sounds like your city has a lot going on. 

Stef  Have you got your results back yet from your blood test yet?? I hope you can come to a compromise about all of the family visits after the baby is born. I would be torn. It is great for everyone to meet and spend time with the baby but it is also important to have some time alone with just you, Blake and Sienna. Maybe you can block off a couple of hours a day that are no visiting times and kick everyone out. Im sure they would understand that as much as you love to see them that you are adjusting to your new family!! Love the pictures you got at your ultrasound. I bet Sienna cooperating for the pictures was the best birthday present that you got!! I think she looks like you too (not just Blake). Cute baby pictures of you and Blake by the way!! 

Jasmine  That is scary about the fall. So glad to hear that everything is ok!! I really like the names Molly and Violet. You can't go wrong with either of those. I think its a good idea to wait and see what fits best after you see her. I would change my mind a million times too. 

Meli  So glad to hear from you on here. I have been looking forward to your daily Facebook updates and think of you guys often!! I think it is wonderful that you have taken the time and the effort to keep everyone updated about Xzaviers progress and how he is doing. I think it is safe to speak for everyone and say that we appreciate that a lot!!

I think you are amazingly strong. You are in the middle of an incredibly stressful situation. I would be worried about you if you didnt cry and fall apart sometimes. You are there with Xzavier every day, pumping milk, holding his hand and just being there. That is more healing for him than any medication they could give him. Your strength is not measured by how many tears you cry or how often you feel helpless. When I think of you I think of a strong mama who is doing the absolute best for her baby. I agree with Vegas that you shouldnt be hard on yourself. You have no control over your cervix. Some times even when we do everything right things happen. You did catch it early and because of that you had a few days of advance warning and were able to get Xzavier as ready as he could be for his early arrival. 

Just know that we are all here for you. Please know that you are strong and you are a great mother. Just keep loving that little guy and know that a few tears are not going to hurt him. Take care of yourself and give yourself permission to feel upset and angry and scared and whatever else you feel when you need to. These emotions will make you stronger!! You are already stronger than you know!! 

AFM  I had a great trip last weekend. I had a nice visit with my sister and some other family. My meeting Monday went well. I went for a follicle check on Tuesday on cd 13. I had a follicle on the right that was 25.3mm. That is as big as a follicle will typically get before ovulation. I am assuming that I would have ovulated sometime this week (probably Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest). I will get a progesterone test next week to confirm ovulation. So I assume that I am now in the dreaded TWW. I have made an appointment with my doctor for the 17th of October to talk about the next steps if this cycle doesnt result in a bfp. This is the month I got pregnant last year. For some reason I feel like it will happen this month (although I have thought that many times in the past and been wrong). I just have to stay positive and wait it out. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## angel2010

I can't say I am really in the mood for sex, but if it will help things along, I will keep trying it. I usually get off with foreplay, because the sex is very uncomfortable and not enjoyable.

Stef, I am very jealous about the birth center. I really wanted to have a home birth or a birth center birth, but with everything I have going on, I can't yet. Maybe if I can convince Jeff of a third...
Like Vegas, I would not be able to help being petty back. All of that would piss me off pregnant or not!
I would not want all those people around so early either. Older relatives always think they know best and try to convince you of their ways instead of allowing you to find what works for you. Also, you feel self-conscience all the time and who needs that!
I am glad Sienna cooperated this time! The pics looked great! Such cute chubby cheeks! That is crazy that yours is measuring 4.5lbs and so was mine at my last check. She does look just like Blake!!

Vegas, I am jealous of you too! I can't wait to get back to disney. And apparently they now have a Beast's castle, is that where that picture was? Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorites!

Jasmine, how scary about the fall!! I am glad all is well though. And how awesome about the stroller! I have serious stroller envy! And don't feel bad about hte name, we aren't decided yet either. We are still on the fence with Kinsley, McKinley, Harper, and McKenna.

Melissa, You are doing great and so is Xzavier. Cut yourself some slack.:hugs: Well done on the pumping, that is hard work!

Jen, Thanks for the props on juggling a preschooler and pregnancy. Most times I don't feel like I am doing such a good job. We do have a lot of festivals going on in fall. I love it and hate sitting at home when we could be out! My to do list is coming. Pretty sure I have at least another week to finish.
Are you going to Orlando?
Sending you lots of dust! I really hope this is it for you.

AFM, I finally got my glider covered. I only need to cover the foot stool, but I need a stapler. I went to the dr yesterday. I am still at 1cm, I am 60% effaces, my cervix was softer and she was at -2 station. It didn't seem like much of a change to me, but he said there was a definite change in how it felt. He is very positive of a vaginal delivery. 
I took Carter to gymnastics on Wednesday. I did something that killed my left side. It hurts so bad sometimes and I can't even sleep on it at night. I am generally uncomfortable, but I am fine to continue this for a few more weeks, I just wish my side would stop hurting. 
We went to an apple orchard today and Sunday we will likely got to a pumpkin patch. I feel like I want to do as much with Carter now while he is still an only child. I just keep thinking that his life is about to be turned upside down and I feel like he still really has no idea what is coming. He always surprises me with his maturity in handling new things so I know he will do great! 
Here is my glider, I was so happy to have it done and I even rocked Carter to sleep in it, it was wonderful. I rocked him to sleep until he was about 18 months and I have really missed it.
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4355_zps8b466b77.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: fingers crossed for you. You and your family will love Orlando. December is a nice time to be here, especially if you are used to Canada in the winter. Even if it is cold by our standards you'll be quite content. When it gets closer to your trip I'll try and give you some tips, but I'm a real Disney novice compared to all those bloggers out there. The one tip I'll give you is if you know your dates and want to eat at a character dinner or one of the nicer restaurants at EPCOT (Le Cellier is in the Canada section and is the most popular as it is the steakhouse), make your reservations now!

Stef: hooray for great photos. Such a nice birthday gift. 

Angel: cute glider. I can't believe you can still fit Carter on your lap as I find holding Charlotte to be a bit uncomfortable. If you want sex to help bring on labor I read that you need to do it three times in 24 hours for there to be enough semen to ripen things. I've also read that the only thing that really brings on labor is a chemical released by the baby when her lungs are fully matured. Who knows really.

Afm: Disney was awesome! We were there a little over four hours and managed to ride eight rides (I only rode six as two were not ideal for pregnant gals), we saw the Halloween parade, ate dinner, got tons of candy trick-or-treating and watched an awesome fireworks show. We did go to the new Fantasyland and did story time with Belle and a new Little Mermaid ride. Beast's castle is where the "Be Our Guest" restaurant is located. We tried to get reservations, but as we waited until this week to do it, it was way too late. The baby was moving like crazy yesterday and even while I was walking he/she was pushing so hard on my side. Pretty sure baby has been transverse for a while, but may have moved head down last night as the movements felt a lot different this morning.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello ladies!

I must have accidently unsubscribed from our thread as I thought noone was posting, so I haven&#8217;t been reading! Oops!

Stef &#8211; Happy Birthday too yoooooouuuu! I love the sound of your night, KFC and a new film, I LOVE KFC, now all I want is a KFC bucket with coleslaw, gravy, corn on the cob, chicken and fries, we&#8217;re having sausage, egg and tomatoes, booooo! Did you decide what to do about your mean friends birthday night?
Those BH contractions sound very intense, how are they atm? Did you get the urine test results back? I was having them early on in this pregnancy but they have stopped for a few weeks now and it&#8217;s totally baffling me! As for DTD, OH and I are like rabbits atm! It&#8217;s great! He has his sex drive back and we&#8217;re making the most of it before the baby comes! Visitors after baby is born, don&#8217;t be afraid to lay down some laws about that one, people will totally understand but if you must have visitors then make the most of them, get them cleaning and cooking and don&#8217;t be afraid to rest as much as you can in front of them! Can&#8217;t believe Sienna is already 4 and a half pounds, I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll find out how much mine weighs until she is here sadly but Eva was 7 pounds 10 when she was born! She really does look just like Blake as a baby, crazy! Eva is like that, her face is all Shane but she definitely has my physique (sp?) she is tall with long legs, arms and big feet like me and she has started to look like me facially more the older she has gotten! 

Meli &#8211; hello hunny! I&#8217;m so happy for you that baby Xzavier is doing so well, he&#8217;s quite the little trooper isn&#8217;t he! It&#8217;s also fantastic about your milk, you are doing an absolutely great job! I&#8217;m loving all of your amazing and detailed facebook updates, especially the new ones that are from his point of view, he&#8217;s totally loveable! I&#8217;m sorry I didn&#8217;t tell you about the fall but it really felt like nothing compared to what you were and are going through! How are you doing in terms of recovery, are you managing to get any rest at all and are you eating well and everything? Please, like the others girls have said, don&#8217;t be too hard on yourself, already you&#8217;re an amazing mummy and you&#8217;ve had an incredible journey to bring this little one into the world, you should be very proud! I am always thinking of you! I have a little parcel to send out to you, which I will send as soon as I can, not sure how long it will take to reach you, maybe about three weeks!

Jen &#8211; great news about your follicle, I read something the other day that said women tend to catch at similar times of the year, this was also true with me as Eva and her sister will be only days apart in terms of their birthdays if everything goes to plan! I am keeping everything crossed for you that this is your month! How did DTD go this month, did you get lots in, I&#8217;m so nosy aren&#8217;t I! I always like looking on people&#8217;s charts at there DTD patterns! Hope you have an absolutely amazing time in Florida, I hope to take my girls someday, I think Eva would have a heart attack if she saw beast&#8217;s castle!

Angel &#8211; cant believe you are talking about a third baby already, hehe! Out of your names I like Kinsley the best but they are all nice! The glider looks great, really love that fabric that&#8217;s on it! I&#8217;ve never had a sit on one, just will be using my bed and sofa but I&#8217;d love one like that! Have my fingers crossed for your vaginal delivery, it sounds very promising atm and I have a good feeling about it! I am also very anxious about the new baby and how it will effect Eva, I have spent most of this pregnancy stepping back a bit ad letting OH become really close to her as I don&#8217;t want it to be too much of a shock for her but she starts pre-school in a couple of weeks, so hopefully the baby won&#8217;t be early and I can get her settled in nicely!

Vegas &#8211; Wow, your Disney Halloween party sounded great and I think you did really well to go on two of the rides, I wouldn&#8217;t have managed any atm! I also think my baby is transverse, as I always get random kicks at the sides of my bumps but apparently with second babies their heads don&#8217;t engage until much later!

AFM, I&#8217;m okay, went to my first antenatal class today, it was good although mainly aimed at first time mums, I don&#8217;t mind as I got to get out of work at 1pm and I need refreshing anyway! I really enjoyed the class, I have another three to go to, every monday now until I finish work. One thing I noticed though was that my bump looked way smaller than others that were the same gestation as me, so I&#8217;m getting that checked out tomorrow, even though it feels massive to be, it seems really low down? Who knows? Things are still really good with me and OH which is great, we are stronger than ever atm and the tablets he is on seem to be working wonders, he&#8217;s totally back to his old self! Other than that, a few of my friends have organised me a little baby shower for Sunday 20th, which I&#8217;m looking forward to, apparently they have made me some pom pom bunting for the nursery and plan to feed and spoil me all afternoon! Can&#8217;t complain about that can I! I am defo still leaning towards Violet as a name with Letty as a nickname, just out of interest would you guys spell it Letty or Lettie? Loads of love to everyone x x x


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I can't really say anything the other ladies haven't said, especially Jen. It's totally ok to break down, and it also doesn't mean you aren't being strong. I'm so so happy to see the updates on Xzavier every day and see how well he has been doing! What a little fighter! And good for you with the pumping! I told my mom and a good friend of mine about your little man, and they are both sending their thoughts.

Jen & Jasmine - I did get my results back (urine test). It was negative. BH have slowed down, thank goodness. I did have period like cramping the other day, woke up in the middle of the night with it and got worried, but I don't think it was anything because it stopped. It may just have been having to go to the bathroom. 

Jen, I honestly don't see any of me in Sienna's ultrasound at all! It's ok, though :) She MIGHT have my eyes, just can't tell when they're closed! Blake and I both have brown eyes, but his are squinty and mine aren't (he says he looks Asian in his baby pic, lol, he's not. He's German and Native American).

My fingers are crossed for you for this month! Let us know how the progesterone test works out.

Angel, as long as we make it to 37 weeks, the birth center it is. If before 37, they have moms deliver at the hospital just in case, so that would suck! I still have the feeling she'll be early, so hopefully, if I'm right, it won't be before 37 weeks!

Blake isn't big on the idea of my parents being here so early, but he won't be the bad guy and say no (he told me this last night!). I think I'm just going to suck it up and say it's ok... I feel horrible saying to get a place to stay, though... looking into prices it's going to double (or way more than double, if they rent a car) the trip cost (and that's with a cheap-o, probably crappy place to stay).

Yay for it looking like you'll get your VBAC! 

Vegas, glad you had fun at Disney! We're going to Six Flags this Sunday for a work thing for Blake, they do it every year. Bringing his 5 year old niece so we can actually have a little fun since I can't do most of the rides, lol. Disney sounds much more fun, though!

Jasmine, we love KFC, too! Unfortunately, this was the second time we visited this one, and the second time the chicken was overly greasy and not crispy enough (and they forgot my coleslaw so I had to go back in to get it!), so we won't be going back to that one! 

The BH have calmed down. Still coming when I'm active, but not nearly as much (they were getting to the point that I couldn't keep count!). 

Oh I will be taking advantage of having visitors! I already know my parents probably won't let me do anything while they're there, I won't even have to ask. 

So glad you and OH are doing well! Also, jealous of you two going at it like rabbits. We've been busy and tired and not having much time / energy to do much... boooooo!


----------



## Middysquidge

Also just wanted to let you girls know, I've requested to change my username to "Middysquidge" (don't ask!) because it bothers me that my real name is my username, didn't really think it through at the time you see! Anyway, just in case it changes and you don't know who it is, it's mee! X


----------



## StefNJunk

I didn't know you can do that. Been wanting to change mine!


----------



## Middysquidge

Yeah you have to pm wobbles with a genuine reason but it can be done x


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

Hope everyone had a good weekend!! 

Angel  So glad to hear that they think things look positive for a vaginal delivery!! Just remember, however it turns out, its the outcome (healthy baby) that is important. How she gets here really doesnt matter in the long run. 

We are going to Orlando in December (over Christmas) with my husbands family. We are looking forward to it. Thanks for the dust. I am also hoping that this is my month!! 

Love the way your glider turned out!! Hope your side is feeling better. Extra pain on top of the normal pregnancy discomfort is unfair!! The good news is that there are only a few more weeks to go!! I am sure Carter will do great with the new baby (after a bit of time). It is always an adjustment to go from being an only child to a big brother but it sounds like you have been doing your best to prepare him. Kids are very adaptable. 

Vegas  Thanks for the tip about the restaurant reservations. I will pass that along to Corries sister. She is the planner of our group. She will likely have some places in mind that the kids want to go. 

Sounds like you guys had a great time at the Halloween party at Disney. It is nice to hear that you were still able to go on so many rides. I am hoping that I will be pregnant by the time we go and I wasnt sure if I would just be the designated bag holder or if there would be some rides I could go on. 

Jasmine  That has happened to me before where it unsubscribed me from this thread. How rude!! Glad you found your way back!! My naturopath believes that women have two fertile periods a year where they are especially fertile. I do know a lot of people whos kids have birthdays that are close to the same time. I am hoping that theory is right and this month will be lucky. Last year I found out I was pregnant the day after my birthday. This time I would be testing right around the same time. I cant think of a better birthday present than a bfp!! Since I was away at the end of September we didnt get to start bding as early as I would have liked. At least I know I didnt miss ovulation as the follicle tracking confirmed that the follie was still there on Oct 1. I assume that I ovulated on the 2nd or the 3rd and we did bd on the 30th, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Hopefully it was enough!! 

Your shower sounds like fun! Its always nice to get fed and spoiled. I think I would spell Lettie with the ie not the y. 

Thanks for the heads up on the name change. We would have eventually figured out it was you from your ruby slippers and your siggy. 

Stef  Glad to hear the urine test was negative and the BH have slowed down a bit. Would be hard to get anything done with them coming all the time like that!! I will definitely let you know how the progesterone test turns out. I think I will go get tested tomorrow or Wednesday after work. They have the results back the next day which is nice. 

Meli  Still thinking of you. Hope Xzavier had another good day today!! 

AFM  Nothing new to report. Just waiting, and waiting, and waiting until its time to pee on something. I can probably start testing next week. I hope the time goes by quickly!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Good luck Jen, routing for you hunny x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine: can we still call you Jasmine after your name is switched? I thought about changing mine as I no longer live in Vegas, but a few weeks ago I noticed someone else had the name "Vegazbaby" so I'm keeping it as I'm the original. Lol.

That's great that you are getting a shower. Hope you gets tons of nice new things for baby. I think I would use Lettie as the nickname, but really it's totally up to you on how you spell it. 

Stef: happy to hear that you don't have a UTI and that the BH's have slowed down. Don't worry too much about who the baby looks like because it changes. Charlotte used to be my twin, but now I see a lot of Ben in her too. Of course she does have my blonde hair and blue eyes, but the shape of her eyes is just like Ben's. It's fun looking at their features and deciding who they take after. 

Jen: I hope the next week flies by for you so that you can hurry up and test. I do think women have certain times where they are more fertile than others so let's hope this is your time!

Angel: how are you feeling?

Meli: if you are reading this, I just love Xzavier's updates. He sounds like he is really doing well. I'm glad your dh told the staff he was tired of hearing statistics. It's about Xzavier and no one else. Sorry he's got a bit of jaundice, but that is super common in all babies. I have a friend who had her baby at 42 weeks, just over a week ago, and he already had to spend the night at the hospital for jaundice. I just hope he's able to take off the eye shield soon so we can see his eyes open for the first time. 

Afm: I've got a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I'm hoping we are going to schedule the section so I have a firm date and time. I'm really hoping baby comes a bit earlier, but I'm freaked out about actually going into labor. I'm not sure what we would do with Chatlotte if I went into labor in the middle of the night. Guess I need to talk to some friends and neighbors to see if anyone can take her. This is one if the things that sucks about not having family nearby. 

Baby has been moving like crazy and sometimes it really hurts! If fetal movement is any indication then I'm going to have a wild child (or should I say another wild child). We still haven't decided on names or really discussed it lately. I suppose we still have plenty of time, but I would at least like to have a few in the running.


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas - Good luck at your appointment this afternoon. I hope they schedule your C-section so you don't have to worry about it anymore!! Do you have some good neighbours/friends that are close by where you could drop Charlotte off in the middle of the night?? Not having family nearby really does make things tougher. I totally take my family being nearby for granted. 

Thanks for the well wishes and dust everyone. I sure hope I can give you all some good news someday soon!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, I agree with Jen, I would spell it Lettie.

Jen, sounds like you got a good amount of BDing in right around the perfect time! 

Vegas, I'm not worried about who the baby looks like :) I KNOW Blake has strong genes - of the 6 boys, he's the only one with dark hair, dark eyes. I think it's pretty neat that, from what we can see on the u/s, she looks not only just like him, but just like the dream I had back before we knew she was a girl. Hope they schedule your section for you! 

Angel, hope you're doing well! 

Meli & Xzavier (X!), loving the updates on FB. First thing in the morning when I wake up, I grab my phone to turn off the alarm and check on your updates.

AFM, after much stressing about it (on my part mostly), my parents have their flight here booked. They're flying in on Thanksgiving. They're spending the whole day at airports / on planes / in a hotel. They won't get here until 6pm, and we'll be at Blake's mom's (he says we aren't allowed to miss a holiday, even with a brand new baby, and this is coming from him, not his family :wacko: ). They'll be staying at the hotel the whole time (my brother is paying for half, so that's nice), and she reassured me that we will still have alone time because they want to make some of the time sort of like a second honeymoon and do some things together. So I'm feeling better about it all. 

I'm becoming more doubtful that I'm going to make it at work until 39 weeks. I'm SO uncomfortable with all the driving / sitting. And for the first time today, restless legs has kicked in mid-day. It usually waits until a little after dinner time when we're lounging on the couch. I'm not sure which I hate more - that or heartburn (which isn't too terrible today, thank goodness, but SUCKED yesterday). Yesterday was horrible. I spent most of the night before awake with a headache and heartburn, then heartburn all day and I was so tired I almost fell asleep sitting up at work. Felt miserable all day. 

But anyway, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Reading Meli's updates is the first thing I do every morning too! I'm sorry that you aren't feeling well and that work is so far away. Maybe you should consider leaving a bit earlier than 39 weeks. 

I can't believe you are still planning on going to Blake's mom's for Thanksgiving. Can't a few of them bring you dinner? Of course you may want to get out by then. Let's just hope you don't go over 40 weeks! 

How long are your parents planning on staying? I'm sure they will be a big help. 

Afm: Dr. visit went great. Measuring perfectly, hb is 150 and I've only put on one more pound since my last appointment two weeks ago. The section is planned for December 12 unless I go into labor before then or something else happens.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I can barely hold Carter. To rock him, he had to kind of lie sideways around my bump. Hopefully you lo moved head down for you. It was pretty uncomfortable when Larry was transverse. Sorry you weren't able to make a reservation. I can't wait to get back out there. I think we may try to go in two summers. 
That is great that you have a date set, hopefully she will cooperate!

Jasmine, I hope you have a great time at the shower. And I am you and Shane are doing so well. I don't know how you can want to do it so often! I think I would go with Lettie, but I am not really sure why. I can understand the user name change, I have thought about it too.

Stef, hope you have a good time at Six Flags. And like Jasmine said, if you are going to have family visit, put them to work and don't be afraid to sleep while they are there! I am glad that still have some plans of their own, so you won't feel so obligated to play hostess.

Jen, hope you have a great time in Florida! Disney will be so fun! Luckily my side pain eased off after about 3-4 days. I am pretty comfortable now aside from BHs and of course at night. Hope your naturopath is right and that you get your bfp this cycle!

Meli, I am so happy to see Xzavier's updates everyday! It is very cute to do it from his prospective. Can't wait to see his eyes!

AFM, I finally got the freezer meals done and I got my hair done today. There are still a few small things I would like to get done, but we are pretty ready. My dr is out of town this weekend, so hopefully she won't decide to come then. Just in case, I will probably avoid sex until Monday. I am also starting to freak out about how hard having two kids will be. I know it is just bday jitters, but it is still scary and sometimes think "what was I thinking!!!"
I have been having tons of bh since about Sunday or Monday. Although I am happy for her to stay in, I am sure getting tired of them.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: you sound very prepared! Perhaps I need to start working on some freezer meals as I don't want to be eating Boston Market and Panda Express every night (like last time). So do we get to see your new hair? Try not to worry too much about having two kids. Tons of people have more than one and they all manage. Carter is also old enough to be a big help, so that is a plus.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm for sure considering leaving earlier than 39 weeks, but my pay is going to decrease when I leave, so I'm trying to stick it out as long as possible. It's no longer going to nothing, at least, because my boss offered for me to work from home, it will just be less hours. We haven't had the discussion as to how many hours yet.

I think it's crazy trying to go to his mom's for Thanksgiving, too. It would be crazy even if they were close... her house is an hour and a half away. If they came up with dinner, though, they'd be dragging 10-12 people, so I doubt that would work out! Would be much easier on us, though...

My parents are flying in on Thanksgiving (won't be here until 6, though, so they won't be going with us to Blake's mom's) and leaving the following Saturday, December 7th. I know they'll be a big help, probably won't let me do anything while they're visiting. 

Glad your visit went great and your section is planned! 

Angel, I'm thinking Sienna may have moved from head down to transverse, all the movements I'm feeling the last few days are spread across rather than up and down like they were, and I can't feel her head where the midwife had us feeling before... hoping I'm just imagining things!

Your "what was I thinking" comment made me think of my boss. He asked yesterday if I had started thinking that yet, lol. When I said no, he said maybe it was just him, because every time his wife was pregnant, and especially all subsequent pregnancies after the first, he briefly thought that (he has 6 kids). 

AFM, 34 weeks today! Started red raspberry leaf capsules today. My midwife recommended against EPO, so I won't be using that. As crazy as it sounds, the red raspberry leaf capsules smell and taste so yummy, lol. Just like tea, almost makes me want to try the tea itself. Just been burping up tea flavor since I took them this morning! At least they don't taste like crap like most supplements. 

I'm not sure if it's going to turn into something to worry about, it'll be something I watch closely, but last night I got stressed out over something and started feeling very off. I got dizzy, shaky, my heart started pounding and I felt nauseous. Took a good half hour of laying down to calm it.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, why did your midwife recommend against epo. With hoping for a vbac, I decided against all of it, but I am curious to see why she said that.


----------



## StefNJunk

She didn't tell me the reasons, just that based on recent info, she is no longer recommending it. She actually responded to an email of mine, here's what she said - 



> I have recommended EPO for a while, basically because my preceptor did. I have read a little lately too about possible side effects and not enough evidence of benefit. I generally try to avoid interventions before there is a problem to make them necessary, but it is easy to recommend "natural remedies" without holding them to the same standard. Tea is a nutrition thing, not a supplement or intervention, but evening primrose is concentrated, something you would never take in with a normal diet. I don't plan to continue recommending routine use of EPO, based on newer info.

They're all about the natural stuff there, so if she's saying no, I'm listening to her. I did some research on my own before asking her if I should use it and found some info, but there isn't much. Some studies showed risks of labor complications including bleeding and increased risk of delayed labor causing suctioning, etc. to be necessary. Studies also showed it does help the cervix ripen but doesn't necessarily decrease the length of labor.

I don't know for sure, because there isn't enough information out there, but since she said she's not recommending it, I'm going to be safe and avoid it.


----------



## jenkb123

Stef  Sorry to hear you are feeling so crappy. That is good news that your boss offered you some work from home. That will make things easier for sure!! Do you get maternity leave where you are?? We have it pretty good in Canada. You can have up to a year of maternity leave after you have a baby. You can even split it between you and your partner. Its way less money that you would make from your job (55% of your wages maximum  there is a cap so if you make more than a certain amount you just get the maximum). The max works out to be about $800 every two weeks. Your employer has to hold your job for you during that year as well. So it allows you to take the time without worrying about losing your job while you are off. I know we have it good here compared to a lot of places. 

Vegas  So glad to hear that your appointment went well and they scheduled your c-section. That is only two months away!! I can't believe how fast the time has gone. 

Angel  I am so impressed!! I can't believe how organized you are. Those freezer meals will make your life so much easier after baby Larry arrives!! 

Jasmine  Your name change went through. I feel like you need to reintroduce yourself!! 

Meli  I read your updates every night before I go to bed. I am so happy to hear that Xzavier is doing so well for the most part. I am also happy to hear that you have been able to change him and hold him up and he was able to get some breastmilk. Im sorry that yesterday was a tougher day. But as you said, they expect there to be some setbacks. The progress he has made already is amazing!! 

AFM  Yesterday was a tough day. I would have been at most 9 dpo (and more likely 7 or 8). Af decided to make an uninvited early arrival. I am so disappointed. I really felt that this would be the month. I am also upset that after all the good progress my cycles have made these last few months that af would be almost a full week early. Days like this I really find it hard to keep positive. I worry that it will never happen for us. I have an appointment next week with my doctor to discuss next steps. I guess its time to open up our wallets and look at IUI or IVF. I was really hoping we could make it work naturally (or at least with minimal interventions). Ill keep you guys updated with what I find out.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, maternity leave in the US, as far as I know, is up to 6 or 8 weeks. I think it depends on the company, but I don't believe they're required to pay. My company doesn't technically even offer maternity leave, we have less employees than required for them to follow FMLA rules. If I wanted to come back, I know they would hold my job and let me leave for as long as I want, though, but that's just because my boss is nice. I'm not coming back, though, because I get paid less than daycare costs, so it's pointless.

I'm so sorry stupid AF got you :( I hope your appt goes well next week. :hugs:


----------



## jenkb123

Our maternity benefits here are paid by the government. So the company you work for does not have to pay you. We are deducted money from our paycheques for Unemployment Insurance which goes to the government (this is also what is used when you are claiming maternity leave). You have to work a certain number of hours before you claim the maternity benefits (or EI) in order to qualify.


----------



## Middysquidge

Haha I know Jen, it's weird but I'm glad I'm more anonymous now, anyway I'm Middysquidge! Good to meet you and when I get my fat lazy ass onto my laptop I'll write a proper reply, kisses! Oh you can still call me Jas/jasmine Vegas hehe X


----------



## vegasbaby

Jas: when I first logged on and saw that Middysquidge was the last poster I was like "who the heck is that?". Lol.

Jenk: boo for af not only showing up, but showing up early. How rude! On to next month!

In the US if you work for a company that qualifies for FMLA then you get up 12 weeks of unpaid leave. The US pretty much does not encourage us to reproduce.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello everyone!

Finally dragged my lazy bum over to the laptop! 

Jen, so so sorry that stupid af got you, you must be feeling so down and it's horrible it came early. Has it turned into a typical af for you? At least you can move onto the next cycle quicker I suppose. Big hugs x 

Stef, Im really glad to hear that the visiting arrangements are now a lot less stressful than you first thought, it's nice that your parents understand and have let you know this! I'm sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable, I hope you get to finish work really soon. I am finishing on Halloween and it couldn't come soon enough! 

Meli - so glad to see baby X had another good day, he's such a little fighter. I absolutely love his updates and I read them to OH every morning. Hope that you're okay too, it's can't be easy for you but it looks like you have a strong support network! It's amazing that baby X opened his eyes for the first time and you have been getting to change his little nappy, awchhhh!

Angel, thinking of you lots! You seem very prepared with your lovely new hair and all the freezer meals! Seriously there is no way I will be as organised as you, I can't even hardly move atm I'm so tired! Let us know the minute there is any news! Eeek! 

Vegas, I am also feeling anxious about arrangements with Eva when I go into labour and how i will manage with two kids. I'm trying to concentrate on the former at the mo, I need to sound a couple of people out about driving Eva to her nannas when I go into labour! 

AFM, I'm okay but if I'm honest I'm getting really fed up now. Physically this pregnancy isn't as hard as Eva's but the tiredness is like nothing I've ever encountered before, I don't know if it's cos I'm older and have a three year old or a combination or what but it's really hard. Eva doesn't seem to nap or go to bed until at least 9pm and comes in our bed every night, so I am struggling for a rest or any room in the bed! Anyway, I won't go on about it but I'm sensing that when the new baby comes along and Eva is in our bed, I'll be sleeping on the sofa with the new baby which isn't good but I know it will happen!

Yesterday, I was having some period pains in the afternoon, around the shops, there were also in my legs which worried me as when I laboured with Eva it was all in my legs and it felt similar but luckily they tailed off and it was fine! They were different to BHs so I'll just keep an eye on it and today I have been having sharp pains in my heart, not sure what that's all about but its when I'm stressed (all the time, lol) or take a really big deep breath? Anyone else getting this?

Current baby name is Violet Elowen, we shall see hey, although I'm pretty happy with it! Elowen is a Cornish name and quite rare which is what I wanted. Thanks for your input on Letty/Lettie, I'm STILL undecided on that! Well, I'm off to have my tea now, OH has made a roast beef dinner for us with yorkshire puds and all the trimmings, perfect for a rainy Sunday and me and Eva did fairy buns for afters, food heaven!

Take care girls x


----------



## angel2010

Stef, Yay to 34 weeks!! Hope it goes well for Thanksgiving, it is tough traveling with young babies. You feel like you need to bring so much!! If Jeff wasn't working in the retail field, we would have been going to Memphis for Thanksgiving. Since his mom found out she had cancer in all, but with his job, he has to work black friday.

Jen, I am sorry af came. Will they be testing your oh? As for being organized, I am a super anal person. I make lots of lists and am pretty analytical and would consider myself a micromanager.

Jasmine, the couple of weeks before making the meals, I was VERY tired and couldn't be arsed to do anything! I managed to find some energy for about two weeks and now today I am back to being worthless. I am sorry Eva keeps getting in the bed. I sleep awfully anyhow, I can't imagine being able to sleep at all with Cart in the bed. I don't know if I mentioned it on here, but about a month ago we stopped naps with Carter. He was staying awake until 11pm and while I was getting an hour and a half nap when he did, it just wasn't worth it. Now we have quite time with a movie everyday. We lie in my bed and I practically pass out while he has to lie quietly. He doesn't always listen, but at least we have some alone time at night and will have alone time with the new baby. 
I really like that name, especially Elowen! Very original!

Vegas, Charlotte's hair is very cute! Don't feel bad about Panda Express, I made all those good meals, but the whole week I was working on them ,we ate crap!

AFM, I am completely done with this. I had sex last night, and I will likely do it again tonight. I have a whole pineapple smoothie in the freezer ready to drink tonight and plan to bounce on my ball. Think I may have JEff have a go with a couple of pressure points. This weekend we went to a pumpkin patch and to another fall festival. We had a good time and I think I got some sute pics of Carter. Here is a 38+1 bump pic with my roots finally highlighted. My belly looks small at that angle, but the look on my face, is exactly how I have been feeling. I still have BH all day and sometimes I get cramps, down my legs too, like Jasmine, but nothing seems to be coming of any of it.

Melissa and Xzavier, always thinking about you guys!!!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4401_zpsb746f994.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: you are almost there! You can do it! I'm pretty sure the only way the pineapple will help is if you stick the core up your hoo ha (I believe that's where the bromelian is the most concentrated). Baby will be here soon regardless of what you do. 

I thought about you Saturday as I went to Costco and they have a giant Mr. Potatohead dressed like Darth Vader. Inside are normal sized potatoes with other Star Wars themed parts. Super cute. 

Jas: sorry about the crap sleep. I'd already be on the couch if I were you as Charlotte is a kicker (which is one of the reasons I refuse to let her sleep with us). She's also been having sleep issues. Some nights are great, but last night she was up four times. I believe the impending babies are to blame.

Afm: I too have started to cramp. I'm used to the BH's, but now I'm feeling cramps lower down. Perhaps it's round ligament pain, but I don't think so. I'm only 31 weeks so I don't think any of it means anything really. Baby continues to squirm around a lot, but I'm really not getting any big kicks, just bits poking out all the time. Poor kid appears to be stuck or something. 

I think I forgot to mention that work threw me a surprise shower on Friday. It was awesome. They even had games, a cake, punch and of course gifts. As the only thing I mentioned needing were diapers and wipes, I ended up getting a huge supply of both, plus a few other things like blankets and toys. It was really so sweet as I've never had a shower before. And the most impressive thing about it was that my co-worker, who is 38 weeks pregnant herself, organized the whole thing.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, I would love to finish work on Halloween! The day after was my original idea, but we really could use the extra two weeks of pay (my normal pay, that is, not whatever my from home pay will be).

I'd say your tiredness probably does have a LITTLE something to do with having a 3 year old in your bed! I find it hard enough dealing with Blake and two cats, lol. 

Could the sharp pains in your chest be asthma or something like that? I sometimes get sharp pains with deep breaths if the air is heavy, allergies are bad, etc.

Love the name idea! Very pretty!

Angel, there's a chance we won't be traveling with a newborn on Thanksgiving, because she could easily not have come yet (Thanksgiving would be 41 weeks). Sooooooo not hoping for that! I want her to stay in there as long as she needs, but ideally, I'd love for her to come early so we can have more alone time with her before everyone starts showing up.

You do look ready to be done, but still looking gorgeous!

Vegas, sounds like LO is starting to run out of room. I've been getting a lot less strong kicks, more wiggles and squirming with the occasional big movement that's very uncomfortable. 

That's so cool about the shower! Your co-workers sound awesome. And especially the one who organized it, what a nice woman.

AFM, Blake had his diaper party on Saturday. He was super excited about it because a lot of his friends, many he hasn't seen in years, said they'd be coming and they were excited about it. I didn't end up going because I wasn't feeling well and it was going to be an all day / possibly staying at his mom's (where they were having the party) overnight type deal. Apparently, a lot of his friend's didn't show, NONE brought diapers (some "forgot," one gave him $5, one gave him $20, one gave him $25 gift card), and most left early. He called me at 7pm saying they were almost all gone already, most hadn't gotten drunk with him (he rarely drinks and was actually looking forward to that part, lol). He let me go to sleep off the beer, and ended up being home by 11. It was also the bday party for one of his brothers and his stepfather, so family was there and they gave him enough diapers and wipes to fill the trunk, so that was nice. We're pretty much set as far as newborn and size 1 diapers go, and wipes for quite awhile.

As for the BH I was having, they seem to be back. Can't get anything done. Sucks trying to work through them because I'm feeling them in my back now, too. My midwife also thinks I might be having anxiety attacks. Dizziness, shakiness, heart racing, sometimes accompanied by nausea and slightly fuzzy vision. I have my next appt today so I'll be talking about it with her more then.

And I'll be very surprised if Sienna isn't transverse. All the movements I've felt lately have been across by belly. Feel a head or butt on the left, what feels like kicking on the right. Hoping I'm wrong or she turns soon if I'm right.


----------



## angel2010

StefNJunk said:


> Jasmine, I would love to finish work on Halloween! The day after was my original idea, but we really could use the extra two weeks of pay (my normal pay, that is, not whatever my from home pay will be).
> 
> I'd say your tiredness probably does have a LITTLE something to do with having a 3 year old in your bed! I find it hard enough dealing with Blake and two cats, lol.
> 
> Could the sharp pains in your chest be asthma or something like that? I sometimes get sharp pains with deep breaths if the air is heavy, allergies are bad, etc.
> 
> Love the name idea! Very pretty!
> 
> Angel, there's a chance we won't be traveling with a newborn on Thanksgiving, because she could easily not have come yet (Thanksgiving would be 41 weeks). Sooooooo not hoping for that! I want her to stay in there as long as she needs, but ideally, I'd love for her to come early so we can have more alone time with her before everyone starts showing up.
> 
> You do look ready to be done, but still looking gorgeous!
> 
> Vegas, sounds like LO is starting to run out of room. I've been getting a lot less strong kicks, more wiggles and squirming with the occasional big movement that's very uncomfortable.
> 
> That's so cool about the shower! Your co-workers sound awesome. And especially the one who organized it, what a nice woman.
> 
> AFM, Blake had his diaper party on Saturday. He was super excited about it because a lot of his friends, many he hasn't seen in years, said they'd be coming and they were excited about it. I didn't end up going because I wasn't feeling well and it was going to be an all day / possibly staying at his mom's (where they were having the party) overnight type deal. Apparently, a lot of his friend's didn't show, NONE brought diapers (some "forgot," one gave him $5, one gave him $20, one gave him $25 gift card), and most left early. He called me at 7pm saying they were almost all gone already, most hadn't gotten drunk with him (he rarely drinks and was actually looking forward to that part, lol). He let me go to sleep off the beer, and ended up being home by 11. It was also the bday party for one of his brothers and his stepfather, so family was there and they gave him enough diapers and wipes to fill the trunk, so that was nice. We're pretty much set as far as newborn and size 1 diapers go, and wipes for quite awhile.
> 
> As for the BH I was having, they seem to be back. Can't get anything done. Sucks trying to work through them because I'm feeling them in my back now, too. My midwife also thinks I might be having anxiety attacks. Dizziness, shakiness, heart racing, sometimes accompanied by nausea and slightly fuzzy vision. I have my next appt today so I'll be talking about it with her more then.
> 
> And I'll be very surprised if Sienna isn't transverse. All the movements I've felt lately have been across by belly. Feel a head or butt on the left, what feels like kicking on the right. Hoping I'm wrong or she turns soon if I'm right.

Try doing the breech tilt from Spinningbabies.com. When mine was transverse I did and she moved right away. I was 30-31, so she had more room than yours, but it is certainly worth trying. You may have to try it a few times a day.


----------



## angel2010

Happy Pregnancy Loss Remembrance Day ladies! I lit a candle and thought of all our angels!

Vegas, that Mr. Potato Head set sounds pretty cool. Jeff would not be happy if I came home with another one. I think the 8 we have are enough. They are the only toys allowed out in the living room, because they get so much play time.
That is really great about your shower! That was really nice of them!

Stef, I am sorry the diaper party didn't turn out as planned. And I am sorry about the BHs. And from the other thread we replied to, I am VERY sorry you have to shave everyday!!! What a hassle! I am glad Jeff has low standards....


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I too thought about our angels yesterday. Bittersweet.

Stef: what part of you are you shaving every day?! Other than my armpits everything else gets the once a week treatment. Certain parts I keep nicking due to the fact I can't see and I'm only trying to tidy up as I don't dare attempt the usual level of maintenance. 

In other news: my c-section time has been set for 7:30am on the 12th. I have to be there at 5:30am. I was hoping for a little later as we can't drop Charlotte off at daycare until 7:00am. Not sure how we are going to handle that one.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, shaving every day sucks! Like I said in that thread, I've been slacking on it. Blake doesn't have low standards when it comes to that, but he's adjusting. He has no choice, lol. He DOES complain if I let my pits go... sometimes he says I need to shave them right after I have! I blame that on super pale skin and super dark hair... :wacko:

Vegas, I usually shave everything every day - pits, girl parts, legs. The vag and legs have been slipping, since I can't see one, and the other I can't bend over to get easily. My hair grows super fast and being very dark on very pale skin, it shows really easily, too. When I go for it, I have been attempting the usual level of maintenance down there... which is a pain in the butt, but I'm super picky about it myself. I did nick myself pretty bad down there last week, went to the bathroom a few minutes after I got out of the shower and about freaked out because of the blood in my undies... then I remembered I had just shaved :wacko:

Yay for c-section being scheduled! Could you bring Charlotte to the hospital with you and have someone pick her up to bring her to daycare, or find someone who can take her that morning to bring her to daycare?

AFM, midwife appt yesterday went ok. Could have had better news... I was wrong about her being transverse, apparently she's breech. Angel, my midwife actually recommended the same website you did! My next appt is at 37 weeks so if she hasn't flipped over by then we'll have to discuss other options (she mentioned something about chiropractors that use some method for getting breech babies to flip? and then manually flipping her at a hospital).

Explains why, since I started thinking she was no longer head down, I've been extra uncomfy... can't lean forward without feeling like suffocating, bra band feels extra tight... Thank you, Sienna, for shoving your head into my ribs. 

I talked to her about what the other midwife thought might be anxiety attacks. Still possible it is, but very likely it's caused by my heart murmur (which is apparently pretty common in pregnant women, I had it before being pregnant). Anxiety could be making it worse. She just said to keep an eye on it and get in touch with her if it gets worse or I black out.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone,

Meli - I'm glad that little X is having a better day today and that he is continuing to fight on. Continue to be strong, you will get there! I am yet o send your little package as I need to put something into it but it will be on it's way shortly! Lots of love x 

Angel - the expression on your face is exactly the same as mine, hehe! I agree with Stef though, you still look fab! I wonder if any of your eviction techniques will work, here's to hoping you pop soon! Glad you had a lovely weekend though, it's nice to enjoy the last few with Carter as an only child too. Have you settled on a name for LO yet, or are you just gonna throw the towel in and go with Larry? I'm glad to hear that you had an energy boost in order to get your meals and other jobs done, here's to hoping I get the same!

Vegas - Awww what a lovely surprise about your little baby shower and the fact that the girl who organised it is that heavily pregnant, what a legend! It's great that you have a good supply of nappies (diapers, sorry feels weird to say that!) etc. I have my little shower on Sunday, the girls have mentioned that they have filled up a baby bath with toiletries for me and made me a pom pom garland for the nursery, how sweet! I love Charlotte's new hair cut btw, very cute indeed, I have thought about doing that with eva's but she wears it up most days so I couldn't! Great news that you have your C section booked although the time is a little awkward, could DH maybe drop Charlotte off and meet you back at the hospital?

Stef - Sorry to hear Sienna is breech, hope she spins around for you but she still has plenty of time to I guess. Fingers crossed! I used to get a lot of kicks etc in my ribs with eva but this time my bump is much lower and have an anterior placenta I don't at all! I agree with Vegas, it's a once a week affair with the shaving at the mo, poor DH has to put up with it as I have no energy to do anything about it but I am fairer haired than you although my leg hair used to be blonde these days it is black! I asked my midwife about the sharp rib pain and she says it's normal, just all my organs getting squashed etc.

Jen - thinking of you, are you okay?

Wonder if Sweet momma ever still reads this thread, I'd love to hear about her little boy, does anyone know if she did call him Lucas or how they are?

AFM - I'm okay, started packing and writing lists for my hospital bags today, seen as I have to pack a labour bag, an overnight bag, the baby's bag, Eva's bag and Shane's I thought I better get at least started! Turns out I need quite a bit of stuff still to go in them! I had my 34 weeks appointment yesterday, everything seems fine, she said the baby is head down but has loads of room so could move from one hour to the next at the mo. Measuring on track with the bump and everything seemed okay, we went through my birth plan and added a bit of stuff but it's all okay for now!

Have my baby shower on Sunday so looking forward to that! Looking forward also to payday as me and OH are very poor this month! I want to buy the stuff for my bag and a few Christmas presents and get organised!

Take care everyone, Angel let us know of any progression! hehe x


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: how are you feeling today?

Stef: I can see where pale skin and dark hair make shaving more often necessary. I'm like Jasmine except my leg hair is still blonde.

Wrt Sienna being breech, I'd try the spinning babies move, but I wouldn't let them manually turn the baby. I've read some not great stuff about that and think a c-section is safer if you can't convince her on her own. Also, I know the feeling as Charlotte was breech. Her hard little head would just dig into my right rib cage. Other than that I felt very little as I had an anterior placenta. Wish I had an anterior placenta this time to cushion all this movement!

Middy: I hope you have an awesome time at your shower. It really is nice to receive some useful items without going into debt to do it. Charlotte wore her hair up almost every day too, but it was a pain for me to do her hair as she's tender headed and picky about what style she wanted. You know how it is to have a diva!

Meli: thinking about you and baby X. Love seeing his posts and I love it that he has such a big personality already.

Jen: hope all is well with you.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, glad the rib pain is normal, although I know it sucks! Also sucks that your leg hair has turned black, how strange! Yeah, she better get her butt to spinning because I'm worrying now about the feeling that she'll be early... less time! Sweetmomma did call him Lucas, I saw her post a few things on FB, but not in a little bit. Glad your appt went well! Have fun at your shower!

Vegas, I'm definitely working on the spinning babies stuff. Also contacting chiro's about the method they use - I read it doesn't make them spin, but it opens things up to give them more room to spin, so if it's because of a problem like that, it works well. Don't so much have the extra to spend on a chiro appt, so hoping spinning babies works, but a chiro is a much better option than the options left if she's still breech. I did some research on ECV and the risks are scary, but they seem pretty low. Hoping it doesn't come to making that decision, though...

Angel and Jen, how are you doing?

Meli and X, sending my thoughts! Still reading your updates daily.

AFM, tried some of the spinning babies stuff yesterday. Started with the inversion, then did the breech tilt. Holy hell were they uncomfortable. Inversion made me sooo dizzy. Breech tilt wasn't as bad but did cause dizziness and brought back my heartburn. Felt pretty crappy most of the rest of the day... Sucks but I'll keep doing it until this booger flips. Feels like she might be sideways again, but not sure. I only know she's not head down yet.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, glad to hear you got scheduled. Surely they would work with you on time?? I mean what's a couple of hours???

Stef, hope your anxiety calms down for you. Also, for position changing, I have seem moxibustion recommended. I don't much about ecv, but I have heard it is very painful.

Jasmine, We still don't have a name. I am really getting worried that even after seeing her I won't know!! Have a great shower this Sunday!

Melissa and Jen, thinking of you guys.

AFM, Everyone keep your fingers crossed for a full moon baby, or at least a baby before next Thurs. My dr is pushing induction for that day and I really want to avoid it. We had sex the past two nights and it has been pretty unpleasant...
I am just barely over 1cm, 85%, -1 station and still a moderate cervix as of Wed. I still have BH all day, with a few possible real ones thrown in. But nothing that progresses or has a pattern or anything. 
We have everything ready. I am trying to keep the house and laundry up so that when the time comes I am not freaking out.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, my midwife did mention moxibustion. I contacted a woman in the area who does it and she said she's not recommending it because of safety concerns. Idk... I was iffy about it to begin with, if someone who does it doesn't recommend it in this case, it makes me more iffy on it. 

I've read various things on ECV, from it being painful to uncomfortable to simple... I'm hoping it doesn't come down to having to decide on it, but if it does I'll be asking the midwives their opinions.

I'm pretty sure she spun back to being transverse. Last night after some spinning babies moves and sitting on my ball for hours it felt like her head was down and to the left, but today it feels she's back up sideways again...

FX your LO comes soon! Have you tried accupressure? I've read some about it, not sure of its success rate, but it couldn't hurt. https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/pressure-points-to-induce-labor

And I'm sure you'll figure out her name soon :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: sending you labor dust. My mother swears by Mexican food to bring on labor. I still remember going to eat chips and dip at Pancho's (do you remember Pancho's in Memphis?) after school and then her heading to the hospital two hours later to deliver my brother. Have they offered you a sweep? The girl at work had hers yesterday and she said it was not pleasant, but hoping it helps. Can't hurt, right? 

You'll know what to name her when you see her. It'll just fit.

Stef: you did manage to make her move, so that's a start!

Afm: I believe the heartburn has started. Luckily I can get it under control, so that's good. I'm hoping that this means that the baby won't be completely bald!


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls!

Angel  You are getting so close. Love the bump pic. Any day now we are going to get the news that you have given birth. I hope everything goes the way you want it to!! I personally think that today would be a really good day to have a baby!! Thanks for lighting the candles for our angels. You are always so thoughtful! I really appreciate that. 

Jasmine  Hope that you are finding some energy. I definitely think having a three year old requires a ton of energy. Its no wonder you are feeling more tired this time!! As I said to Angel the other day, I dont know how you girls with kids do it. I am impressed!! That sounds like an awful lot of bags to pack. Its almost like moving in to the hospital!! Enjoy your baby shower this weekend!! 

Stef  I hope Sienna turns for you before your next appointment!! I also hope that she doesnt make you wait to 41 weeks!! It would be nice for you to have a bit of time before your family comes and before travelling to see Blakes family for Thanksgiving! I am glad that both my family and my husbands family live in the same city we do. We dont have to worry about travelling to visit or having them come stay with us. They can come for a visit and go home the same day (and we wouldnt feel so bad about kicking them out if we needed some time alone!!). 

Vegas  That shower at work sounds great. It is so nice that your very pregnant coworker organized that for you. It sounds like you work with some good people!! Im glad they got your c-section day and time scheduled. It does suck that you have to be there so early though. I guess it will be all worth it when you get to hold your baby!! I am excited to find out if it is a boy or a girl. Angel, Jasmine and Stef are having girls and Meli and Sweetmomma had boys. If you have a boy it would even things up, if you have a girl the boys will be outnumbered 2 to 1. Boo to heartburn. I hope it continues to be manageable or goes away altogether!! 

Meli  Thinking of you and your family. I am so pleased to hear that Xzavier has had a few good days in a row. Love the photos and the updates!! 

AFM  I had an appointment with my doctor yesterday. She is a regular ob-gyn. She does some basic fertility stuff but doesnt deal with more involved situations. We have basically come to the end of what she can do to help us. She is referring us to the Fertility Clinic in our area. We will hopefully get in within the next few months and will likely go on a waiting list for IVF. We will try a few IUIs while we are waiting for the IVF. From what my doctor could tell us it will likely be somewhere between $6,000 and $10,000 (depending on medication costs) to do one round of IVF. Fingers crossed that we get a miracle and can somehow get pregnant before we get to that stage!! It does feel good to have put the wheels in motion for the next step. We definitely need to do something to mix things up. Especially after this months super short cycle. 

I just finished up work and I am heading home to get my husband and we will head over to my parents for a birthday supper. My brother in law and nephews will also be there. I am looking forward to it. Thanks Angel and Stef for the birthday wishes on Facebook.


----------



## angel2010

I think my water broke at 2:40am!!! Contractions are coming anywhere from 2-5 minutes, but they aren't awful yet. I can still talk and walk through them, but they do make me pause and breathe deep. It is so exciting! I know you guys probably already know this, but don't mention on fb. FX for an easy deliver!!!! I will text you Stef and keep you guys updated!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: hooray!!! So excited for you. Hope you have a speedy and fairly pain-free delivery. Can't wait to see photos of your baby girl!


----------



## Middysquidge

OMG Angel I'm just on my phone in the car but GOOD LUCK so excited for you x


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel - Yayyyyy so excited to see pictures of our group's first little girl! Got your text about being 9cm almost 2 1/2 hours ago so hopefully she's here or will be soon!

Vegas, ugh to the heartburn! I hope you can keep it under control.

Jen, it's not a lot of traveling for Blake's family, about an hour and a half each way, but still... it's a pain in the butt without a newborn! I hope everything works out and you don't have to spend all that money for IVF. 

AFM, still no flipped baby... stubborn! I read about this herbal stuff, Pulsatilla that's supposed to help soften the lower part of the uterus to give the baby more room. One of my midwives hadn't heard of it, the other has and said she has no problem with me trying it, so I ordered it. Apparently it has high success rates, so hopefully combined with spinning babies and the exercise ball, I can avoid the need for a chiro or needing to consider ECV or csection...


----------



## jenkb123

Angel I am so excited!!! Can't wait to hear how it all went!!! She is probably here already. 

Stef - Hope the combo of the herbal remedy and the spinning baby technique work for you!!


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm so excited too! 

Will post properly tomorrow evening, have my baby shower tomorrow too x


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4461_zpse2341eff.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4462_zps73d63fc6.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4463_zps72db1435.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4465_zps4f732e5a.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_4466_zps8caec972.jpg


----------



## angel2010

6lbs, 20 inches and a vbac!!! so excited!!!!


----------



## jenkb123

I'm so happy for you!! Big huge gigantic congratulations!! She is beautiful. I'm so glad you had the delivery you wanted. I've been watching anxiously for an update. So excited for you guys!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: she is beautiful! Looks like she has a headful of hair too. Can't wait to hear all the details. Congrats!


----------



## StefNJunk

Said it in your journal... but those lips! So sweet. So happy you had your vbac too!


----------



## Middysquidge

Congratulations Angel, she's absolutely beautiful like her mummy! Loving her hair and rosebud lips, so so pleased that you got your vbac and didn't go over! Yaaayyyyyy x


----------



## Middysquidge

Vegas &#8211; I know exactly what you mean about having a tender headed little diva, hehe! I have to use a special brush called a &#8216;tangle teezer&#8217; do you have them over there, it&#8217;s the only way I can brsh Eva&#8217;s hair without a fuss! You know I had a dream last night that her hair was crawling in bugs and lice and that I cut it short like Charlottes, I wonder what that can mean! It would certainly be easier to chop at least a little bit off! Sorry to hear the heartburn has started! How many weeks are you now? I think mine started around the same time but it's not been as bad this time due to a lower bump!

Stef &#8211; Good luck with the baby tilting, I have to say it&#8217;s making me cringe even thinking about doing that to myself! I never have a clue what position the baby is in at all, I&#8217;m just in the hope for the best camp! When does she have to be head down by, with your first? Hope the Pulsatilla works for you! How are you feeling besides that? Are you getting near to being organised about her arrival? I know I'm not! ha x 

Angel - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on little Emma! That was a surprise name but it&#8217;s beautiful and classic and suits her perfectly! I love how it feels with Monroe too! So happy for you, it sounds like it all went perfectly for you, and you managed to get her out early! This is promising news for the future, a daughter that co-operates???? Haha! I cannot WAIT to read your birth story and hear how you&#8217;re doing. The picture on facebook with the name announcement on this morning, is just too much, TOO MUCH CUTENESS I tell you! She's beautiful! Congratulations to you and your family! You&#8217;re in my thoughts!!!

Jen- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! I am so glad that you have got the ball rolling with regard to IVF etc but I&#8217;m hoping you don&#8217;t need to do it and that you catch before then! You have caght before so you know your body is capable of doing it but at least it feels good to know that things are moving in the right direction! Hope you had a lovely birthday supper with your family and a great day! 

Meli &#8211; I&#8217;m so thrilled that little X is doing so well! I love his updates, the pictures, you are constantly in my thoughts at this important time abnd I just know that you are so strong and doing so amazingly well! Can&#8217;t wait to hear more about you when you get time, we miss you!

AFM &#8211; I am feeling HUGE now, and I&#8217;m so ready to finish work, I&#8217;m actually getting embarrassed of how big my bump is now and feeling very self conscious all of the time! Just two more weeks to go! I had my shower yesterday, it was soooo lovely! Just a cozy affair which is what I wanted and all of the girls brought homemade goodies to eat and lovely presents. We all made a pom pom each which I will put together to make a garland for the girl&#8217;s room! So thoughtful! One of my friend&#8217;s also announced that she was 13 weeks pregnant which is great news too so all in all a lovely afternoon!

I&#8217;m also starting to feel really nervous about the labour now, I&#8217;m constantly worrying about how little movement I feel and I&#8217;m finding it hard to believe that I&#8217;ll come away with a healthy baby girl, it&#8217;s partly because I lost a baby and partly because I was told by two reliable fortune tellers that I&#8217;d have a boy! So I&#8217;m either always thinking that something bad will happen to my baby girl or that she will pop out a boy, obviously the latter is more preferable but I&#8217;m stressing quite a lot. I keep thinking the shoulder will get stuck or something terrible will happen. Please reassure me ladies!!!! I also, have the most hideous piles, 4 of them to be precise I have been taking anulsol suppositories and cream which seems to be making it worse, does anyone have any advice, I'm terrified they will pop and have been reading horror stories of ones the size of plums after labour that need a tampon up the bum for all the blood, help me! I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, your dream of Eva's hair might just be your brain venting on your frustrations of having to brush it out?

Yeah I'm getting frustrated and starting to wonder if she's GOING to flip. Really hoping there's not an issue causing her not to be able to flip back, but she was heads down up until recently, so I don't think so (unless her head is too big for my pelvis now, but hopefully, if that's the case, the Pulsatilla should help). The breech tilt is SO uncomfortable. Kills my back, gives me a headache, and makes the heartburn horrible, even on a completely empty stomach! They said they won't start worrying until around the end of this week. At my 37 week appt (Halloween) we'll be talking about other options if she hasn't flipped by then.

I'm feeling ok, just tired and uncomfortable! Still not organized, you're not alone! We need at least a dresser for her clothes so I can finally get them washed and put away... the rest of the nursery stuff can wait since she isn't going in there right away. But I do feel like no matter how much I clean, everything becomes a mess within a day or two again. What's up with that?!

You can't say you're feeling huge and not post a bump pic! I'm sure you look lovely. I'm glad you enjoyed your shower! Stop stressing! I can understand the worries, but don't have them just because of the fortune tellers boy predictions. You know you're going to have a beautiful, healthy little girl :) Maybe you'll have a little boy in the future? ;)

I've got no advice on the piles, only ever had one and it wasn't that bad... sorry! That sounds very uncomfy and I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: wish I had advice for the piles, but luckily I've never had them. Can you use stool softeners to ease up on any straining? Also, are you allowed sitz baths with Epsom salts? Would that help?

As for your fears, I have them too. Even with Charlotte I felt she would be stillborn and just wanted her out. I'm just a worrywart. Just do your kick counts every day and if something feels off, call your midwife.

So happy you had a nice shower. I bet those poms will look adorable in the nursery.

I understand feeling huge as I do too. If one more person asks about the twins, I'll kill them. I'm tempted to tell people I'm further along so they don't pity me having another seven plus weeks to go. 

Afm: I'm 32 weeks now. I'm convinced that this baby is going to be long as I can feel legs wrapping around my ribs to my back. Super creepy. I've got a doctor appointment this afternoon. Other than the basics I doubt there will be anything to report.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, another feeling huge with no bump pic!

Maybe you have a contortionist in there ;)


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everybody. Just popping I quickly to say congrats to angel. Emma is beautiful!! I swear she looks just like u. She's your mini me !

I am pumping at the moment then running back in to nicu. Waiting for Xzavier's procedure to be started in the next couple hours or so. Will try to attempt to respond properly tmo mornings.

Miss u guys! ! Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so nice to hear from you. Xzavier is so cute and I love his thorough updates. How are you holding up? I know you must be beyond stressed. Based on your FB page there are so many people who love and support Xzavier and your whole family. You are truly blessed despite the challenges that have been put in your path. But, like his parents, baby Xzavier is strong and will make it through these tough times with gusto.

Angel: how are you doing? I'm sure you are in love and exhausted by now. How does Carter like being a big brother?

Stef: if it makes you feel any better, I find that any position the baby is in towards the end is uncomfortable. Charlotte was breech and quite honestly felt better than this kid (who is slightly head down, but feels rather transverse at times). There just isn't much room for them to stretch, yet they keep on trying, don't they! Do you think she's trying to turn? You still have at least a week to motivate her.

Afm: I saw the doc on Monday and all looked good. I'm just hoping the next seven weeks go by quickly.


----------



## StefNJunk

Hi Meli! No worries about not having time to respond much here, I think we're all following Xzavier's updates on Facebook! He's such a strong little guy, an inspiration :)

Vegas, she definitely enjoys her stretches. Before she turned she stayed way down low all curled up, but now she seems stretched out sideways, or at least one leg stretched out and kicking me in the hip. I think she might have tried, but I'm not sure. Every time after I do the breech tilt it feels like her head is down low and slightly to the side, but shortly after, it feels like it's moved up again. I feel like we aren't making any progress... Glad everything looked good at your appt!

AFM, have a quick appt tomorrow to see where Sienna as at, although I know she's not where she should be. I'm hoping she flips before tomorrow. I took a large dose of Pulsatilla (well, multiple doses over the day) yesterday, hoping it has a delayed reaction because it hasn't helped yet...


----------



## StefNJunk

So I've been given midwife directions to do the tilt, then when I feel her move down like she has been, to tightly wrap my belly down to my hips with a folded sheet or scarf and leave like that as long as possible. All day would be best, but I can't do any of it until both Blake and I are home, so it won't be till this evening. FX it helps...


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: gee, that sounds comfortable for both you and Sienna. Let's hope it works!


----------



## StefNJunk

Lol, right! If not I fear my midwife will be talking to me about ECV tomorrow... of course there will still be time for her to flip before that decision has to be made, but I just really want to KNOW she's going to flip...


----------



## angel2010

Jasmine, I am sure your lo is just fine! Most people are bigger with subsequent children I believe, so there is no reason to suspect a stuck shoulder or something. You guys will do great! And who knows, maybe you will decide on a third and it will be a boy.
I am happy to hear that your shower went well! 
As for the piles, I don't really know much and luckily haven't had to experience them.:hugs:

Stef, I felt the same about cleaning. In the last week and a half I was trying to keep up, but it felt pointless. Luckily, I cleaned the toilets the day before labor and I remember saying while in the hospital that I was happy that was done!
I really hope the herbs or the tilt work very soon. It stinks to be worried so late in the game!

Vegas, sorry about the heartburn! That does sound a little creepy about Lo's legs going behind your ribs.

Melissa, I love to read Xzavier's updates. His pictures always make me smile. I am sorry the irrigation treatment didn't go as well as they hoped. But regardless, I know he will continue to thrive. I mean look at how far he has come already. Quite the little champ you have. 
Do you really think she looks like me? I certainly don't see it. With those dark eyes and hair, all I see is Jeff.

Jen, hope all is well.

Emma is waking now. I am going to try to update on me tonight!


----------



## StefNJunk

Back from my appt. She's head down!!!


----------



## angel2010

That is great news!!!!


So I am pretty pissed right now. I just wrote a huge reply with my birth story. But between bf and stuff, I probably took 2 hours to write it and at the end I was stopped for a while feeding and I left it in case after a while I wanted to add to it, but this new format logged me out and I lost it!!!


----------



## jenkb123

Yay Stef!! So happy she turned for you!! 

Angel that is so frustrating!! Love the pictures of Emma. She is so sweet!! I also love the name Emma. I've always loved Emma and Emily for girls names. What does Carter think of his new sister??

I'll try to reply properly tomorrow. I'm just on my phone now and I find it too hard to properly reply from my phone.

Hope everyone has some fun plans for the weekend!!


----------



## Middysquidge

OMG Angel, I'm annoyed for you plus I really wanted to read your birth story, stupid format! 
I have my last day at work tomorrow then I plan to catch up on here with everyone, the last couple if weeks have been very tiring, everyone is in my thoughtS! X


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: hooray for her being head down! Hope she stays that way.

Angel: I'm looking forward to reading your birth story and so sorry bnb timed out for you. We've all been there!

Middy: enjoy your last day at work!

Afm: I think this kid may have just turned breech. Today I'm not feeling kicks in the usual places (or much at all) and there is a hard lump on my right side. Do/did any of your babies have lazy days or should I be concerned? Usually baby is really active, and although I am feeling some movement it's not as much as usual. Maybe he/she is finally getting too big to do too much. I certainly know I'm getting too big to do everything I want to do!


----------



## angel2010

I posted the same thing in my journal, but here it is again. Hope you feel like reading!
So Friday was a completely normal day for me. I didnt feel anything different, no contractions other than BH and I didnt get the off feeling lots of women seem to get. We went out to eat with my mom, grandma and little cousin. I was really wanting to buy a new car seat, so on the way home from dinner we stopped to buy one. The evening was also normal. After Carter went to bed, I bounced on my ball for an hour hoping something would happen, especially since there was a full moon. That resulted in no contractions so I got in bed. 

At one point in the night, I got up to pee and as I rolled out of bed, I felt a little gush. Id been dealing with a little incontinence throughout the end of the pregnancy, so I really didnt think anything of it. A bit later, I would guess about 2:30am I felt what I thought to be another gush of pee. I was just lying in bed and had never experienced that before. And while it was abnormal for me, I still didnt think much of it, but I put a pad on just in case. I went to go crawl back into bed on all fours. I stood up to my knees and felt another gush, this one bigger. I turned on the lights and Jeff woke up immediately and without knowing anything said did your water break? I said I think so and went to the bathroom again, fluid continued to leak while walking to the bathroom. I soaked my underwear and a pad. I knew that was certainly not pee. This was about 2:40am. We put some dog training pads on the floor to the bathroom and in the bed. I lied back down and tried to rest. I figured it would take a while for things to happen. It took about ten minutes for contractions to start. 

They started out pretty close together, about 5 minutes apart. They began to intensify and got to as close as 2 minutes apart. They were lasting about a minute. Around 4am we called my mom and my doula to tell them that things were happening. Jeff ran to the store to get some snacks and change for the delivery room. He also installed the new car seat. When he got back, he was getting really worried about the contractions being 2 minutes apart. Seeing movies and stuff, he thought I would be having the baby very soon. By 5am we told both my mom and doula to go ahead and come. Once they got there we left immediately. The contractions were pretty painful, but I was about to walk through them and sometimes talk through them. 

We got to the hospital at 6:10am. We checked in and went to the admitting room. I got my gown on and they checked me. I was already 5cm and 100% effaced!!!! I couldnt believe it! The contractions were getting really intense now. They walked me up to the delivery room. I said I still didnt want an epidural, but by around 9am I was wanting it. I was in tears during contractions, leaning and sobbing on Jeff, saying things like no, no, no and I cant do this and I dont want to do this anymore. I am sure I was a pretty pathetic sight!!! They finally got anesthesia in there, but it felt like forever before it took. They told me it would be about 4 more contractions before it took, but it took about 20. I was in agony during this. Wish I had a video, because I am sure I would laugh at myself! 

After getting the epidural, they checked me again and I was 7cm. It was about 9:30am then. By 10:50am I was 9cm and by 11:30am I was 10cm and +2 station. My ob came it and we did some pushes. I tried for about 30 minutes. It was much harder work than I thought. My ob suggested a little Pitocin to help make my contractions more effective. I said okay. They gave it to me and my ob turned around to get something ready. While turned, the nurse said Dr., you might want to catch this baby as she was just sliding out. He told me to reach down and grab my baby. I pulled her to my stomach and it was amazing!!! 

They waited for the cord to stop pulsing and Jeff cut it. She staying on my chest for a bit, then they weighed and measured her. She was born at 12:36am, 6lbs, 20 inches long and had a 13 inch head circumference. They gave her back to me and we cuddled some. We tried to bf and she latched on right away and stayed on for about an hour! After about 2 hours we moved to the room we would stay in. She was perfectly healthy! But because she was a low birth weight for her age, she had to have her glucose checked before all her feeds for 24 hours. That sucked, but she did well on every single one! 

By the end on the first night, my nipples were already starting to hurt. She was latched on a ton and she had a smaller latch. My nipples continued to get worse, and I saw a lactation consultant. There wasnt much they could help with though. They told me to hold her chin down to get a bigger latch, but when you are trying to hold your babys neck, c-cup your breast and keep arms out of the way, there arent any more fingers left to hold a chin down. And with Jeff helping, it only made things worse. 

We got to go home Monday afternoon. My nipples got worse and worse, until I got to where there were tears when she would latch. Wednesday night, I latched her and just started bawling it was hurting so bad. I told Jeff to just go make a formula bottle. I gave myself a couple days of pumping to give my nipples a break. They are much better now, but we did go through a couple of days of her really fighting the breast. I am not sure of the reason, if she was just too happy to have an easy bottle and didnt want to work for the milk. Whatever the reason, she is doing better now. I would consider her to be a pretty fussy baby, she doesnt ever seem to be content when awake. She is either sleeping, sucking or crying. Hopefully it doesnt last too long. 

As for Carter, well he hasnt taken it well at all. He hits, yells, kicks, tantrums, you name it. I feel bad for him, but at the same time, I get so angry and frustrated with him. Every time we have tried to take him somewhere fun, he has acted really badly. Tonight we started a star chart. He gets ten stars to start with. Every time he hits, tantrums, doesnt follow instructions, he loses a star. Within reason of course, no 3 year old is perfect. If he loses all his stars, he doesnt get any bed time stories. We will see how it goes. We are also trying to ignore bad behavior and super praise good behavior. FX! Jeff has been doing rest time with him and he will not listen to him at all. I told Jeff to make him nap if he isnt going to lie down, but Jeff is really bad at follow through and I am usually attached to Emma through rest time. 

So anyhow, that is my birth story and a little update from me. Hopefully things start to work themselves out soon. Right now I am still feeling very overwhelmed and am VERY grateful that Jeff has been about to be home with me.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, Carter doesn't care much about her, other than the fact that she is taking attention away from him:( When to you have your next app?

Vegas, I had quiet days probably about once a week, they tended to be on the weekends for me. I hope she isn't breech for you, not that it really matter I guess though with the c-section. I don;t know if it is more uncomfortable or not?


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm not sure how you feel about it, but that seems like a pretty quick birth. I'm so glad you got your vbac. Part of me wishes they would let me try as I'd much rather be walking around after birth than stuck in bed and dealing with staples and stitches. Did you tear at all? Is it still pretty tender or have things started to heal?

BF-ing is so hard, or at least it can be. Emma sounds a lot like how Charlotte was. She'd stay on the boob forever with a pretty crummy latch that tore my nipples up. Have you tried those soothing gel pads? I'm planning on getting them this time to see if they provide any relief. Regardless of what lactation people tell you, formula is not poison. I started resenting Charlotte for hurting me and found that using some formula gave me time to heal and actually form a better bond. Sadly, I had a super slow letdown and a very impatient child so bf'ing long-term didn't work. Hopefully, you will have better results.

Carter is jealous, I've been wondering how he'd react. I think they are so excited about the idea of the baby, but the reality is a lot different. Seems like you are doing your best to entertain and include him, but I know it's hard. I like the idea of the chart. Do you have incentives too? Charlotte responded well to the reward chart we did for the Disney visit. It has helped change her behavior since we ended it too.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies! Finally getting a chance to check in quickly. 

*Jasmine:* just curious what Middy Squidge means? I am so glad you are finally off of work..YAY!!! I hope you can get some good rest in before LO arrives.

*Vegas: *sorry you feel so huge and miserable. But your time is almost here, too! Oh my goodness I cant believe Dec 9 is just around the corner!

*Stef:* and your time is even closer! Nov 21 is my moms bday. Lets see if Sienna comes early or not! It seems surreal to me that my baby shower was scheduled for Nov 9. Weird that its next week already.

*Jen:* GL on ttc!! I would totally not be surprised if you got pg before you got in to see the specialist. I know its trite but isnt that pretty common? FX!! And keep your head up.

*Angel: *yes, I _totally_ think Emma looks like you. Maybe its her cute lil button nose that resemble yours? Then again, the pics I have seen, she hasnt had her eyes open so I couldnt tell what color they are. Although her hair is dark now like Jeff, perhaps it will lighten up as she gets older? I have a friend whose daughter was born with pitch black hair and green eyes. She was stoked because she loved the combo of dark hair and light eyes. BUT by one year old her hair was completely blond LOL! Was Carter born with dark hair and eventually lighten to blonde? OR maybe her hair will stay dark and she will favor Jeffs coloring while Carter favors your coloring. Genetics is funny, isnt it?

And your description of your birth sounds somewhat like mine. I was trying to be a trooper and when my contractions kicked in around 8am, I was so miserable. I had back laborall the contractions and pain were felt in my back and not in my stomach/pelvis/uterus (like my regular horrendous af cramps are). I was sweating and I didnt want dh to blot my forehead or face to take away the sweat, I didnt want him to talk to me, I just pretty much curled up into a ball, as tears silently streamed down my face. TBH, I was in more pain emotionally, so scared and not knowing what was going to happen..was Xzavier going to be born alive? Etc etcThe nurse said some people do thatwhen in pain they turn inwards. Well, that was me. Once I was offered the epi, I jumped on that and never looked back. I dont regret it, either!

Anybody going to pump? I'm using a great pumping bra that is a *lifesaver! *Let me know if any of you are interested and I will post the deets.

*AFM,*

Just hanging in there and praying for Xzavier every.single.moment. He is such a tough cookie and I love him more than life itself. I wish I could feel his pain and spare it for him. If I could give up my life for him, I would totally do that in a heartbeat, no hesitation at all. Now I know what it means to love unconditionally, I truly do. Life is truly different and has changed completely since he arrived. I truly value and cherish the little things now. He had a great night and rested well, no spells of his heart stopping or slowing and he wasnt see sawing on his oxygen levels? Great! He had a horrible night? Terrible. Its crazy how his condition affects this household. If Xzavier is doing good, dh and I are on top of the world! If he isnt doing well, then you can imagine how we feel.

Luv and miss you guys!!! So excited for the rest of the LO's to arrive! :hugs:


----------



## Meli_H

Oh, and I HAD to update my signature as looking at my tickers of my non-existent bump kills and tortures me me!! :cry:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey everyone,

Good to finally get on here and reply! Even so, it&#8217;s taken me about half an hour to write one line as Shane is away in London working and so it&#8217;s constant toddler demands, god knows what it&#8217;s going to be like when baby arrives!

Stef &#8211; So happy that she is head down! All of your hard work paid off, well done you, I really hope she doesn&#8217;t spin back around but it sounds really promising! How are you feeling in general, any twinges or signs? 

Vegas &#8211; Hope your baby hasn&#8217;t turned breech, it seems to be a common theme with us lot! Mine is breech as you know from fb, I have a hard lump in the middle and kicks on the right hand side and low down! As for movement I can&#8217;t advise as everyday is quiet for me due to anterior placenta! It sucks! 

Angel &#8211; thanks for posting your birth story, I really enjoyed reading it and finding out how it all went! You did absolutely amazingly and I&#8217;m so happy for you that you managed to get a vaginal delivery! Can&#8217;t believe you were already 5cms when you got there, that&#8217;s fantastic going! Oh your poor poor nipples, is there anyway you can use those shields for a bit and I don&#8217;t know if you have Lansinoh nipple cream over there or similar but it&#8217;s amazing stuff! I&#8217;m sorry that Carter isn&#8217;t coping too well with the change but I think this is the hardest it will be, while she is newborn? Also, I think Eva will be exactly the same at first! I&#8217;m nervous about it all! Emma is so beautiful I love her hair, she has so much it&#8217;s gorgeous! You must have had killer heartburn, hehe, I&#8217;m having a bout now!

Meli &#8211; so good to hear from you, love the new siggy! The name Middy squidge is just a silly thing, OH calls me Middy to take the piss it&#8217;s kind of like a name for an old dithering nanna type, which is nice isn&#8217;t it, we have weird humours! Squidge is just what I call Eva and always have! I wanted it to be Middy & Squidge but that was too long so that&#8217;s what it is, as long as it was anonymous that&#8217;s all that mattered to me! Xzavier is doing so well, it&#8217;s been such a rollercoaster for you guys, I bet you never imagined in a million years it would be this way! I don&#8217;t blame you for not feeling guilty about the epi, why should you, it was such an unexpected birth anyway and you did a great job! I hope that Xzavier continues to grow stronger and bigger, he is absolutely gorgeous and I think about him and your family everyday! Continue to be strong too and don&#8217;t neglect yourself as you do need to keep your strength up for your little fighter!

Jen &#8211; How are you doing?

AFM &#8211; As you will have seen on fb, baby Gladstone is now breech, got that confirmed this morning at a scan, oh dear! They have advised me to have a procedure to turn her which is booked in for Tuesday, I have to let them now a final decision on Sunday! I&#8217;m still properly undecided as OH is away and we haven&#8217;t had a chance to discuss yet! I&#8217;m not very keen on the idea of the turn, it seems a bit risky, invasive, painful. I&#8217;m leaning towards a C section if I&#8217;m honest. I know the recovery is not as quick and all the cons but there are also pros too for having one. I will let you know what I decide to do soon, I think if I opt for the section, it also gives her more time to turn naturally, right up until 39 weeks! Decisions decisions! Done my last day at work too, got a really good send off, loads of presents and I have done very little relaxing since I finished which I hope changes as I am bloody exhausted and have loads of stuff to do! x


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you really have had a roller coaster week this week; more so than normal! It's been so good to see the positive news about Xzavier. He is doing remarkably well. I just can't wait to read the news that you are able to hold and feed him. I know it'll be soon. 

Please do tell about the bra. I will be pumping when I go back to work, but I was thinking about cutting some holes into a sports bra. 

Middy: your new little girl already sounds just like my Charlotte as I had an anterior placenta with her too and of course she was breech. I didn't have enough amniotic fluid for them to even attempt to flip her, so that is something they will need to look at as well. I was fine with the idea of the c-section as I felt it was the safest option at the time, plus I was so over being pregnant and it was an easy out. 

I'm jealous of your shower gifts, namely the champagne! I went yesterday and stocked up on wine and Bailey's in anticipation of my postpartum bender. 

Afm: my mom is in town and last night she got to go trick-or-treating with Charlotte. Today we went and bought baby supplies. I bought a new pack-n-play, a sleep sheep, some swaddle blankets and a few other things including a belly band for me.


----------



## Middysquidge

Vegas, you crack me up, post partum bender, I love it! I know I was spoilt wasn't I, they got me some rather expensive 'Mumm' champagne! I feel more reassured about the C section after talking to people, I think I want it but I don't know if I'll even last that long!

I've had a really scary couple of hours just now! Shane is on the way home, I'm picking him up in half an hour but for the past hour and a half, I've been having tightenings, regular and painful! They started off every 5 minutes lasting around 30 seconds, the first one was quite intense! Thanks fully they have eased off during the last half an hour so I'm hoping it's nothing to panick about but I normally only get like one tightening per day! I've been in an awful stressy mood all day, the tigthenings are accompanied by leg cramps which I only ever get when I'm on or in labour. I've been so scared amd nervous, as I'm alone with Eva, breech baby, exhausted beyond belief and bags aren't even packed!

Please pray that my labour doesn't start for me tonight! x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmine, 

I am praying that this isn't your labor starting. BUT if is, I know everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Meli, thankfully they have eased off a bit and I've now got my man back! Have a dull stomach ache now and I'm so tired beyond believe after my 5 am wake up and 70 mile round trip yo get my scan done this morning and 48 hours of toddler attack! Eva's just dropped off in the car on the way back from picking Shane up I've put her in her bed and it's the first break I've had from her in 2 days found the clock, so I've just put a pizza in and my feet up and hoping my labour doesn't start! Nice relaxing day for me tomorrow if possible x


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, Sienna has some lazy days, too. My midwife said as long as I feel 4-5 movements in an hour when I'm paying attention, all is good. But when worried, it doesn't hurt to get things checked out! Is LO back to being more active? I'd be afraid of a postpartum bender, probably get drunk off 2 sips!

Angel, definitely sounds like a fairly quick labor! I figured it was when your texts went from 7cm to 9cm in two minutes. I'm sorry Carter isn't handling it well, I hope that gets better soon! 

Meli, good to hear from you! I do still think she is going to come early, but I was wrong about the date! I predicted today... glad I was wrong. So not ready. I'm also glad you took the epi. There was definitely no need to be going through that physical pain while going through the emotional pain as well. And I can understand removing the ticker, although now you can be counting the days that Xzavier is here, and every day is another day closer to him growing healthier and bigger and stronger.

Jasmine, what is it with breech babies lately?! My midwives said they've seen an abnormally high number of them lately, too. I hope it's not labor starting! Get rested and drink a lot of water! But like Meli said, if it is labor starting, everything will be ok :)

AFM, getting a little closer to being ready here. We've been searching for a dresser to double as a changing table and storage that matches the crib Blake's mom gave us, with NO luck. We started looking for white ones in addition, still NO luck. Then we came across someone selling a set - dresser, changing table, crib, rocking chair, bookshelf for $300. We don't need the chair or the bookshelf; we offered her $60 for the dresser and changing table as a long shot, and she accepted the offer. When we got there to pick them up, we decided to go for it and offered her $90 for the dresser, changing table, and crib, and she accepted! So we took the other crib and sold it for $60. Blake got the furniture set up when we got it home and said, "It's starting to feel like we're going to have a baby soon." I said, "Are you ready?" and he said, "Fuck no!" :haha: I had to agree.

I still need to clean the furniture up, wash a bunch of stuff (although I've got 2 loads of clothes / bibs / blankets etc. done so far (2 more loads left, I think), need to clean paint off the nursery floor (somehow a lot of it got splattered in spite of the plastic sheeting covering the floor), pack a bag, set up the pack n play / maybe get a bassinet for our bedroom because the pack n play might be too big, install the car seat, etc. 

Been feeling off the last few days, feel like I'm coming down with something. I know this can be a sign of labor starting soon, but Blake was sick last week and my boss is sick this week, so it's more likely that. I have had a lot of BH yesterday and today, but I've also been moving around a lot. 

Other than that, nothing really new going on.


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: oh, I hope it's not labor, but if it is I too am confident she'll be just fine. I hope you get at least a week off of work before she arrives. 

Stef: sounds like you got a great deal on all that furniture. Btw, you'll never really be ready for baby, but it'll all work out anyway. Hope you don't get sick. Try taking some vitamin C. I've been taking it and I'm the only one without a cough in this house right now. As for the Braxton hicks, put up your feet and drink more water.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey, it wasn't my labour thankfully! I'm so relieved and also glad I got a full nights good sleep, feel loads better!

Vegas, it is weird how similar thus pregnancy is to charlottes isn't it? Did they say there are risks with c section and anterior placenta I'm sure I read about a bleeding risk somewhere and how did you find c section recovery? What do you plan to do this thine recovery wise with Charlotte around? Sorry for loads of questions just never thought I'd maybe have a c one day!

Stef, absolutely amazing deal on that furniture you're so savvy! You'll have to post a picky when it's all set up! Also sorry you're off colour. When do you finish work? X


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: I never knew there was any more risk with an anterior placenta and c-sections. My surgery went quite well last time. I was on feel good drugs (ask for them) during the surgery so things are a bit fuzzy, but from what I recall Charlotte was out within 5-10 minutes of them starting the surgery and 30 minutes later I was sewn up and in recovery. With the section you stay in bed for about 24 hours before they get you to walk. I had an IV with pain meds, but there was still a bit of painful cramping within the first two days (and a lot of bloating/gas pain from air being let in during surgery). Getting out of bed for the first two days was super painful, but I was in the hospital during this time and had help with the baby. The incision was painful until they took the staples out and put surgical tape on instead ( the staples would snag which was the main cause of the pain). 

This time I plan on Charlotte being in daycare from 8-5 during the week, so that will give me time to bond with baby and recover from surgery. I also plan on showing her my incision so she knows to be careful as it hurts. I will get a week of recovery time before she goes on Christmas break. I plan on trying to walk as much as possible in the hospital before returning home as I feel this really aids in recovery. I'm also bringing my own gas medicine and stool softener as the surgery and pain meds slow down the digestion process. Last time I really had a problem going after so I'm going to try to head that off this time. I'm sure that's tmi, but the more you know the better you can prepare. I'm just hoping she'll turn and you can get a traditional birth, especially since you've done it before.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I do feel like it was a fast labor. Jeff and I kept talking about how time was flying! My nipples are okay now, and it only hurts for a second or two when she first gets on and the milk comes. I am finding it hard to get her full though at night. She seemingly falls asleep on the boob, even spits it out like she is done, but then won't settle. I know I can just pop her back on once she is fussy again, but the whole process seems to take forever and at night I am finding myself getting frustrated with her. Last night she was up from 2:30am to 5:30am. I am wondering if it was the spicy dinner I ate. I am not sure how long that hangs out though. 
As for the tearing, I forgot to put that in the story. I did get a first degree laceration on my inner labia. I got some stitches. I haven't looked down there yet, and from what I felt when washing, things feel quite a bit different down there. My doctor said he made things "prettier" down there. His wording pisses me off first of all, second- I liked my vagina just fine the way it was. So I am wondering if he did in fact fix things to "his liking" or if things were worse than he made them out to be so he had to do more down there??? Either way, I am scared to look down there.
I really wish I had heard of those soothing pads while I was so sore!!! Like you, I was starting to resent her for hurting me so much. I think in actuality though, if formula weren't so expensive, I would have already went ahead and switched. I really wanted to bf, but now that I am doing it, I don't really enjoy it and I think she would be a more content baby on formula. I am going to try to carry on and hope that the snags work themselves out over time. I am going to go ahead and have 2oz ready for her two night feeds to make things easier for us.
I like the idea of incentives for Carter, but he doesn't do very well with delayed gratification. He has been better these last few days. I am going to start asking him to help more with her, like getting her diapers, wipes and binky for more.
I like your term postpartum bender. I had a beer several nights these past two weeks and out to dinner last night, I had a very nice sangria.
Hope you had fun with your mom and trick or treating went well.

Melissa, Carter was born with his blonde hair and blue eyes and it seemed very natural because he looked just like me. Emma's eyes are strange right now, sometimes they seem brown and sometimes blue. I would love for her to have dark hair and blue eyes. I think she would be gorgeous! Well of course I already think that, but you know! 
I do pump a couple of times a day, what kind of bra are you using? I have been thinking of getting the kind that looks like a mini tube top with two holes.
I am so happy to read Xzaviers updates, especially today. How wonderful that you got to hold him, and for so long!!! He is doing so great! I am so proud of him and you guys too! How is ds1 taking all of this. I am sure he is a great big brother!

Middy, I sure know about it taking so long to write a reply! And luckily my nipples are better now. I was using lanolin several times a day when they were raw.
I am sorry baby is breech now. I know your options both seem scary. I am also sorry about your labor scare! I hope you got to relax yesterday.
My c-section wasn't awful (it was just a traumatic experience due to how things played out). I only have two bits of advice, cover your belly tightly with a pillow when coughing or laughing very hard and take some stool softener! With a scheduled section, you can try to ask for skin to skin in the or and try to make it as peaceful as possible. Oh, and I had an anterior placenta with my section and they never quoted any risks, but it was an emergency c-section. I never had any trouble though.

Stef, what a great deal on the furniture!!! We don't have any for her and likely won't until March. It looks like we will go ahead and stay in the apartment for a full year. The thought of trying to find a house now and moving just days after Christmas, just seems to stressful. It will also allow us to be in a better position financially as we will have gotten our tax money and gotten a few things paid off.
I hope you start feeling better. No one wants to go through labor and have a newborn when they themselves are sick!

No other updates from me right now. Trying to take it day by day until we get into some kind of routine.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everyone, 

Jasmine, so glad to hear that it wasn't labor!!

Stef, good job on the furniture!

AFM,

been totally on a high the last few days that we have held Xzavier. ...

Vegas and angel,

Here is a pic of the pumping bra I use. Totally worth the money spent.
Also a pic of the Medela breast shields. Love them! Also bought them from the hospita lactation center. These are so much better than the standard un angled breast shields. Let me know if u guys can't find these and I I can buy here and ship to u.

Will check in again later, almost done pumping and plan to pop into bed to squeeze in another hour or so of sleep! Miss u guys! Xoxo
 



Attached Files:







20131101_225020.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Meli_H

Here is the breast shields
 



Attached Files:







20131101_225209.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'll have to look into both of those products. I'm going to wait to buy most of my pumping supplies until I know want to continue bf'ing. I am going to stock up on anything that soothes sore nipples before baby arrives because last time was so painful. 

I was elated to see photos of you and your dh holding Xzavier. You have waited so long for that moment. I was also delighted to see that he was able to have some real milk yesterday, I'm praying he keeps up the good work and is able to start packing on the pounds (can I donate some of mine weight to him?).

Angel: you sound a lot like I did with Charlotte. Formula is so expensive, but I noticed Charlotte did better tummy wise on the Target store brand than she did Similac. Also, ask both your doctor and pediatrician if they have any samples every time you go to the doctor. This is a good way to load up. I felt no shame in combo feeding. I'd nurse during the day and give formula or an expressed bottle at night. Even if I didn't nurse at night I'd usually pump because my boobs needed the relief. Of course I could pump myself dry in 30 minutes (I only had a single manual pump) whereas Charlotte took over an hour to feed. I just couldn't keep my supply up when she started sleeping through at six weeks (I needed my sleep more than she needed my milk as far as I was concerned). 

With regards to Carter, have you tried giving him a little gift from the baby? I hear that pleases them to no end. I'm planning on giving Charlotte "The Little Mermaid" from the baby and this will also serve to give me an hour or so of uninterrupted time with the baby while she watches. Also, she can watch with the baby for a little bonding time. Of course, none of this may work and I'll have a jealous and clingy little girl in addition to a high maintenance infant. All we can do is try, right?

Afm: heading off to my 34 week appointment in a minute. Somehow I gained six pounds over the weekend! I'm hoping it's mainly water weight as I've been quite swollen since Saturday. I'm so ready for baby to be here. I worry all the time that something bad will happen and now I feel crappy too. Hurry up December 12th!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm sure the 6 pounds is mostly water weight, unless you ate a buffet this weekend ;) I'm wondering how much of mine is water weight because I'm swollen ALL the time. My legs are like pieces of artwork with all the crazy temporary indentations they get from everything - my pants seam, leaning on things...

Jasmine, glad it wasn't your labor, and yayyyy for her being head down now! I will definitely post a pic once everything is done in there, but it might not be until after she's born, I'm not in a rush to get the decorating, etc. done completely; working on it, but working on the more important stuff first. My last day is next Friday (the 15th). I'd like some time off before she arrives, but I also want enough time with her before my parents come out (the 28th), so I'm torn on if I'm hoping she comes early or not!

Angel, glad your nipples are doing a little better now. I hope you are able to stick with it! How rude of your doctor! I'm sure he didn't mean anything by it, but it definitely comes off wrong. As for the furniture, we really only needed the dresser (we literally have NO dressers, we use drawers built into our bed and our closet for our clothes), but with such a good deal, we couldn't pass it up. 

Meli, I'm solo happy Xzavier is doing better! What a little ham, too. So cute and sweet! I'm happy you both got to hold him :happydance:

AFM, I'm not coming down with anything... it hasn't gotten any worse. I've realized the weird head feeling comes with BH. The pressure in my head starts up pretty bad and then I have a BH. Those are also getting stronger and more frequent (occasionally mildly painful), so who knows! 

We got the pack n play set up in the bedroom, so we're working on trying to convince the cats they want nothing to do with it. One doesn't, he hasn't made any attempt to get in it and only showed mild interest when the other one had jumped in and was trying to play with him, so it was really only interest in the other cat and not the pack n play. The other cat seems to think it's a great place to get comfy and stretch out, so we're working on that. 

Also got my bag for the birthing center packed, just have to add a couple of things that just got washed last night. Car seat still needs to be installed, but otherwise, we're pretty good on everything else. Still want to get a massive cleaning done, but I'm not stressing about that too much because it doesn't seem to matter how much of a massive clean I do, between Hurricanes Blake, Capone and Sonny (the cats), it becomes a mess again. So I'm just continuing with the regular cleaning I'd do anyway and fitting in anything bigger when I can. I'm deciding that everyone who comes to visit will just have to deal with any mess and really won't care anyway.

And totally off topic but because my phone has been blowing up for the past 20 minutes from a group message... there really should be an unsubscribe from group texts option on phones. It's driving me nuts. Luckily no one at my work cares!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, like Stef said, I am sure it is water weight and I wouldn't worry. That is a great tip about asking for samples! That is actually what we have been using, samples I signed up for online. I ended up with 6 sample cans! As for the gift, we did do that, he got his gift when he first visited the hospital. I am sure he just needs time, but currently he tells her "shut that baby mouth up!" Not very nice, but we had to chuckle the first time he said it.:blush:

Stef, glad you are feeling ready and that everything that must get done is done. As for the group texts, I just wish people would figure out how to only reply to the sender!

Jasmine, so glad they got her turned for you. Hope it wasn't to bad.

AFM, today has been nice. I took Carter to a play date so he could see his friends while Jeff stayed with Emma. He had a great time. I am also thinking of taking Emma out alone for the first time and going to Target while Carter is having rest time. FX it goes well.


----------



## vegasbaby

Before I reply to everyone else I thought I'd share a photo. Here I am at 34+2. I am truly as big as a house. Not sure how I am supposed to expand any more!
 



Attached Files:







34+2 small.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I forgot to say that I thought your doctor's comments were super rude. Why even make the comment? Men! Glad to hear things are getting a bit better and that Carter is getting to go play with a friend. Let us know how your outing to the store with Emma goes.

Middy: Hooray on successfully getting baby to turn. Let's hope she stays that way. Was the version painful?

Stef: You sound pretty ready to me. I love how nice my house looks right after I've cleaned it, but I also realize all that effort is for naught as it takes mere hours before it is a disaster zone again (and I blame Ben more than Charlotte for this).

AFM: nothing new to report. Doctor's appointment went fine. The swelling hasn't been too bad the last two days, but I prefer flip flops to actual shoes. Luckily it is still warm here.


----------



## angel2010

Glad your appointment went well. You may be big, but you still look cute!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, glad Carter's play date went well! How has he been behaving lately? Good luck on the outing with Emma!

Vegas, you look adorable! Loving the bump. I feel like after I clean, it's mere hours before it's a mess again. Maybe I'm just oversensitive to mess. Or Blake really IS that much of a pig, haha.

AFM, had my latest appt yesterday. Everything looks great. Still head down, very low, which explains why it's felt like someone kicked me in the vag for the last week. Negative for group B strep. Nothing else new, really. Isn't heartburn supposed to reduce when they drop? :-/


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: my heartburn didn't go away until she was born. Of course since I had her at 37 weeks maybe she never dropped. Good to hear baby has stayed in the right position. Are they doing cervix checks yet?

Afm: speaking of heartburn, I'm now taking Pepcid every night. This pregnancy was so easy up until about two weeks ago and now I'm falling apart! The good news is that since I'm having a c-section the doctor said we won't be doing cervical checks (I asked as I really don't want them). I do have to have the strep swab next appointment.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I've been taking 2 Pepcid every day, one in the morning to make it through the day, one at night so I don't wake up choking on acid :wacko:

And nope, no cervix checks. They don't do them, even in labor, unless necessary to reduce risk of infection. I'm curious, but I'm totally fine with it because I don't really want them either.

Sorry you're feeling crappy! You're getting so close though! :)


----------



## StefNJunk

38 weeks!
https://i.imgur.com/p7iGGLE.jpg

So I want some thoughts on this situation. Blake said his mom is going to expect to hold Sienna within minutes of her being born. My plan was skin to skin for as long as possible, be that with me and breastfeeding or with Blake. He seemed offended by this somehow, like I was denying his mom her right to hold her grandchild. He said it's a "tradition," she held her first two granddaughters minutes after they were born and he held them within 30-45 minutes. 

To be 100% honest, I'd rather it just be me, him and the baby for AT LEAST an hour after she is born, not even with anyone else in the room. That's almost guaranteed NOT to happen because I know his family will all be there waiting before she is born. I think the most I can get away with is saying until she's been able to breastfeed successfully, which MAY lead to an hour, but even then, it's going to offend someone, I'm sure. Not sure what to do here.

His mom is pretty stuck in her ways (just like him!), so if she doesn't see the point in something, she'll say it and make it very clear. She asked if I'd been checked for dilation and when he told her they don't do that at the birthing center to reduce risk of introducing infection, she said that's the stupidest thing she's ever heard. He told her a certain level of dilation doesn't necessarily mean labor is starting or about to start and she insisted that it does. I love her to death and she does know A LOT after having 6 kids, but the woman thinks she knows EVERYTHING about pregnancy and babies. 

Anyway, that was just a rant to point out how insistent she is. 

I MIGHT get away with telling his family she needs to be held by me until she feeds successfully, then spend some time with Blake, then they can hold her, but I highly doubt I'll be able to keep them out of the room for that time without offending them...

OH! I have good news! I didn't mention it on here or to anyone beforehand because I didn't want to end up jinxing it or something. I've been in contact with a local company that was looking for someone to work from home on their web stuff. I had a phone interview with the president about 2 weeks ago, then it took another week for him to get back to me, which got me nervous. I'm almost over qualified for what the position entails currently, but I have ALL of the skills that it may require once it grows (according to the president). I was just worried he'd think he could find someone less qualified and pay them less. Anyway, we set up an in person interview that I went to yesterday. I was nervous the bump would scare him off, but he gave me the job! It's only half time, which is good for being able to handle the work plus the baby, and it pays more than I'm being paid now (quite a bit more), so with 10 less hours per week I'll be making more. The pay has a VERY good chance of increasing, as well. Add in however much work this job I have now has me doing from home (he STILL hasn't gone over this with me) and we'll be ok for now. Only downside is this new job is 1099, which is going to suck for figuring out taxes, but I'll figure it out somehow. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: your bump looks perfect! Blake's mom sounds like a handful. If it were me I would NOT tell anyone you are even in labor. That way you can call them after she is here and it will take a good while before they make it to you. You can give Blake some lame excuse like you are afraid you may need a hospital transfer and this way everyone will only have to go to one place. Does the birthing center have any restrictions you can enforce? I wouldn't want anyone else to see me or the baby for at least three hours. You need time to bond with baby before handing her off. You and Blake need your alone time with baby too. I think she's being selfish asking to be able to hold the baby so soon. I'd put my foot down now or she'll continue to make requests that you aren't comfortable with (like Thanksgiving dinner). 

In other news, congrats on the job! Sounds perfect for you.


----------



## angel2010

I agree 100% with everything Vegas said!!! Put your foot down now! She will continue to act this way, maybe how much you hold her, weaning, breastfeeding, who knows. If you aren't willing to do what Vegas said about not telling them you are in labor. I would go ahead and tell them about the hour now so they aren't shocked and stand your ground. She is your baby, you don't get to redo your birth experience with her, you won't get that time back!!!


----------



## angel2010

Oh yeah, and congrats on the job! It sounds great! How soon would you start after she is born?


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I would wait to them them I'm in labor, but I know Blake will call and tell them. I was thinking we could wait until either I started pushing, or right after she was born (they all live about an hour and a half away), but I know that won't work. The birthing center has no restrictions on visitors, it's all up to the patients who they want there, how many people, when etc. 

Angel, that's a good point about not getting that time back! 

So I sent an email to my midwives asking their suggestions on the issue (and mentioned not getting that initial time back!), and one responded back with this - 



> Stefanie,
> I am glad you brought this up so we can have a plan now! We have several strategies to use. One of the most simple is to leave the baby attached to the placenta/cord for a while. It is likely that your placenta will take 15-30 minutes to deliver and we are insistent that the cord not be cut until the baby is done with it. I have no problem using my role as your healthcare provider to say "sorry, the baby needs to stay attached" and busying ourselves around you and baby. Lisa and I don't have to see these people ever again, we are glad to be the bad guys for you. So I am assuming she is going to be at the birth center while you give birth? We will play it by ear as far as whether they know exactly the moment she is born, and whatever else we need to do. Our knowing your preference is the first step. Trust me, Lisa and I can make it look like it is all us, not you requesting the time.
> 
> Jessica

That made me feel a lot better! I just hope Blake doesn't put up a fight as far as going against what I want. If he does, I know it's because he's close with his family and wants them to experience everything right away (goes right along with his not being able to keep secrets because he gets too excited!), but I hope he can hold out a little bit. 

We only stay at the center 4-6 hours after birth before heading home (which is great! I'd rather be at home), so we can't delay too too long, I don't want the entire family following us home, lol. If I can get my hour or so, I'll be happy, then they can all head home and we can head home and bond more there. 

Thanks for the congrats on the job! Took me long enough to find one, huh? I'm always so last minute :haha: I'm waiting on him to send me info on the exact tasks that need to be done to start out, then I'll be deciding when exactly I start. If it's things I can take care of before leaving this position, I'll start up next week. If not, the week after, so before her due date. He knows when she is due, though, and understands if I need some time after.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm glad the birthing center will help you out. You need to get Blake on your side too. While I know he loves his family, you and Sienna are his family now too. He has to start supporting your decisions as opposed to just feeling like his mom might feel a bit hurt. I guarantee she'll get over it faster than you will. You aren't trying to keep the baby from anyone, but you also don't feel comfortable having his mom crash in on your first moments with your child. Being with your child for the first hour of her life is essentially part of your birth plan and I don't see any reason why you should compromise.


----------



## angel2010

Take Vegas's advice!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## StefNJunk

I know you guys are right. And actually, Vegas, the first hour thing IS part of my birth plan (which is really only necessary if I need to be transferred as everything on it is standard care at the birthing center)! I hadn't even thought about it going any differently until the other day. 

So I've been having BH every 5-10 minutes for the last 16-17 hours. Not sure if it's going to lead to anything or just go on for weeks, but it sure is annoying. Doesn't seem like it's planning on fizzing out. Also had some pain that felt like round ligament pain, but not sure.

Anyone heard from Jasmine? She hasn't updated here or FB that I've seen since the version, makes me a little worried because I know there can be problems hours after one is performed.


----------



## angel2010

Still having the BH? Any changes?
I haven't heard from her either, hope all is well.


----------



## StefNJunk

Still having BH, but they have slowed. Still strong, but not as often now. So I guess they did fizzle out a little! I thought at first last night they were from my mini cleaning spree, but when they didn't stop by this morning... beats me! I'm sure they'll come and go like that for a little while. Blake is convinced she'll be coming by Wednesday, though, and a friend of mine predicted Wednesday, so... They'll probably be back in full force again tonight because I have plans for more cleaning when I get home, and they seem to start up if I move around at all (pretty much every time I move!)

Just got back from lunch, my coworkers took me out for a mini baby shower! The one who has the daughters with the kidney and liver problems even came in to go out with us (she left work a few weeks ago because she has way too much going on at home). They got me lunch and brought a bunch of presents (I knew about the lunch as of yesterday, they let me know on my way out so I could decide where I wanted to go), but I didn't know they all got me presents. They FB stalked me a little, lol, and got my registry link so they got things we actually needed / wanted, so that's awesome.

Jasmine, let us know how you're doing real quick if you see this!


----------



## angel2010

That was really nice of them. And to get things you needed is even better!!
Sorry about the BHs. I used to get them bad while moving, luckily for me, they never hurt at all. Can you believe I actually really miss being pregnant!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Weirdo! :haha: You can have my symptoms if you like! Some of my BH are mildly painful, more in my back than anything... and not really even "painful" as much as obnoxiously irritating. They make me waddle more than I already do, which makes it tough to get up and down stairs for laundry or to bend over to pick things up, empty the dishwasher, etc. As if those things weren't already tough! And bending brings on the heartburn, so I try squatting instead, but that hurts and is hard to get up from! Ohhh prego woman problems.

How are little miss Emma and little man Carter doing?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that is so sweet that your office gave you a shower. Sorry about all the BH's. They really are annoying. I find that they squeeze my lungs where it makes it hard to breathe. The heartburn is also a pain, but it will disappear as soon as she arrives. It's like a miracle.

Angel: you can't possibly miss being pregnant! I'd happily transfer my baby over to you for the next four weeks if you'd like.

Middy: please check in with us. Hope all is well.

Afm: today was Ben's and my 10th anniversary. I left work early so we could go for lunch and hour long foot massages. I feel so relaxed! We decided not to go out for dinner as I just get too tired too early, plus Charlotte was already going to be in daycare so we didn't need to get a sitter. 

Last night I felt awful. I think in addition to the heartburn I had some gas issues and the baby kept trying to turn, made it harder than normal to sleep. I can't quite figure out what is where now, but I believe baby is slightly transverse as the larger lumps are on either side and my ribs hurt this morning. I swear this baby is going to be long. Another girl I work with had her baby via c-section yesterday and he was 10lb 1.5oz. Now that's a big baby!


----------



## angel2010

They are doing okay. Emma has been sleeping in the swing and giving us a break from holding her, so that has been good. 

Middy commented on a pic of mine, so I guess things are good with her.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats on the anniversary Vegas!
Sorry last night was bad, hopefully tonight is better. I think we could switch, you take Emma and I will take yours for the next four weeks!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls, just a quick update from me as it's only 6am here, sorry I've been away, I honestly haven't stopped since my maternity began but I promise over the weekend I'll update properly! 

I've been put on iron as my levels were low and have been dined September but my useless community midwives didn't put me on iron since I've been taking it I've been feeling soo much better energy wise, I'm kind of mad and relieved all at once! 

Me and the baby seem to be fine, only a few odd bhs for me nothing painful though! Okay so I'll speak with you all later. 

Lots of love x


----------



## angel2010

Glad they got you on some iron and you are feeling better! I can't wait for things to start happening for you and Stef!!

Middy or Vegas, how much are you supposed to wipe in a baby girl's vagina area? Do you spread things to wipe well, or leave that white stuff?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey,

Vegas &#8211; Happy tenth anniversary to you and OH! I loved that picture on fb, the black and white one, WOW you are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing your experience and advice about C-sections. Nothing is TMI in my opinion as it&#8217;s good to be prepared! You sound really organised and it&#8217;s good that you have been through it before so you know what to expect! 
Part of me was secretly hoping for a C-section but maybe that&#8217;s cos I&#8217;ve never had one before but I knew I had to at least try the turn. I have my scan tomorrow afternoon so we&#8217;ll see if the little monkey is still head down! It&#8217;s a good idea that you have booked Charlotte in daycare between 8am and 5pm, I will have Eva at pre-school 2 and a half days a week, it&#8217;s not going to be long enough! 
Sorry that you are worrying about something bad happening all of the time, I have to say I&#8217;ve been exactly the same with this pregnancy and it is so out of character for me, I guess all we can do is try to keep our chins up and not worry too much, easier said than done isn&#8217;t it! I am loving the bump too, like Angel said it&#8217;s big but you do look cute and it&#8217;s all bump, I think you&#8217;re having a boy btw!

Angel &#8211; Great to see things are going so well with little Emma! The professional photoshoot pictures are just gorgeous aren&#8217;t they! I think she looks a lot like Carter but with darker hair obviously, she&#8217;s so pretty! I saw your fb status this morning and you seem really happy, loved up and on top if it all! Also, you look so cute with Emma nestled into your neck into the moby wrap, seeing all of your pictures makes me so excited for my baby! Great that OH is so good too! How are things with Carter now? Do you have any tips for the early weeks with the older siblings? 
Thanks also, for your advice on C-section, I am confident the baby has turned but I have been reading online that sometimes the version can make the birth a long and laborious one. My friend had a successful version a few weeks ago with her third baby and went on to have a 30 hour horrible labour with her this week, yikes! 
Gosh, I&#8217;m really not sure what to advise on the white stuff with Emma, I can&#8217;t remember (it was so long ago, lol) but I do remember she had some gloopy white stuff at a few days old that we pulled out but then I don&#8217;t wanna advise removing or wiping it off in case it&#8217;s there for protection of infections? Sorry, I couldn&#8217;t help more! Let me know, when you find out!

Meli &#8211; I am so happy for you that little Xzavier is doing so well, he truly is a miracle baby! I am loving that he is eating all of his &#8216;cheeseburgers&#8217; (lol) like such a good little boy and that you are getting to do kangaroo care! Yayyy! It must feel so good pumping your milk, knowing that it is making him grow big and strong! How are you feeling in yourself? I&#8217;m glad you got to go out with OH for steak and chips too, don&#8217;t feel guilty about it, you need to recharge too!

Stef &#8211; Gorgeous bump, I would say mine is exactly the same size. I am liking your attitude with regard to cleaning, I am feeling the same, I jut do not have the energy to get it to the standard that I want it so it will just have to do. I am spending my days trying to get a couple of the extra chores done but other than that it&#8217;s hard enough keeping on top of the regular cleaning, doing the school run/entertaining Eva and trying to keep my energy up for possible impending labour! I don&#8217;t wanna knacker myself out incase I go into labour!
I was also annoyed to read about your mother in law dilemma! I could not even imagine having my mother in law anywhere near the birthing room at all! Last time with Eva I only had one visitor and that was my sister in law when she arrived to take us home! This time I was planning the same but it&#8217;s different for me as my family live about 5 hours drive away. I feel like I&#8217;m a bit mean because I also told my family that we couldn&#8217;t host overnight for at least a couple of weeks but it&#8217;s only cos we have no spare beds. I do think it&#8217;s important to be honest though. I am so impressed with the way that your midwives are handling the situation though, it sounds like they will look after you well! 
Congratulations on the job too, that is absolutely fantastic, how ironic that it&#8217;s happened now too. Well done you! You getting anymore BHs?

Sweetmomma &#8211; how you doing hun? 

AFM &#8211; *RANT ALERT* Getting truly fed up now. As you know from fb I had the baby turned, it wasn&#8217;t too bad as it worked first time but I have to admit I did nearly pass out afterwards, it was just such a weird feeling having her in a new position after her being breech for so long! The little monkey had to be held static in her new position for ten seconds as she kept trying to wiggle back! As soon as the doctor had done it, my bump changed shape, and my belly button changed, it was strange but now it feels very natural and she seems to have settled well in her new position! The day after I had it done I was worrying myself sick, reading horror stories online (why do I torture myself?) and her movements were quieter, I was literally a wreck when OH got home, I decided that if she didn&#8217;t have her usual active period that evening that I would got to hospital but luckily she did and the movements have picked up since then and are in the regular pattern. As I said I have a scan tomorrow to check the position so I&#8217;ll report back and let you know!

I am suffering terribly with the heartburn, I am unable to digest hardly anything and am being sick every day and night at least 7 times, especially before bed as when I lie down the food starts creepy back up my pipe! My bladder muscles are gone completely, and I am going for a wee every half an hour at least. When she moves in the evening and dances on my bladder it is truly unbearable!

As I said though, my energy is slightly better since being put on the energy tablets but of course the constipation and piles are worse as a result! God, I&#8217;m so sorry all I do is moan ATM, I don&#8217;t know how OH is putting up with me, lol!

On everchanging name news, we are now have a front runner:

'Astrid Wren' nickname 'Addie' or 'Asti' or 'Astrid Emilia'.

I&#8217;ll tell you the story behind the name (Astrid was our original and favourite for a long time) when it is official cos you know what I&#8217;m like for changing it! 

Other names on the list include: Amelie, (adore the film not sure if the name is a bit naf) Adelaide/Adeline, (love but oh isn't keen) Molly and Megan(OH loves this one). Violets gone now, we went off it, sadly. 

Middle names include Emilia (love), Wren (also love even enough for a first name but OH doesn't plus there's a company round here called Wren's kitchens, hmmmm)

Can you tell me if you prefer Astrid Wren or Astrid Emilia and if you think Addie is pushing it for a nickname or not? 

Take care of yourselves girls, can&#8217;t wait for news, eek! X x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: so happy you are back and all is well (besides the typical late pregnancy woes). I'm glad you have a bit more energy now that you are on some iron. Are you taking a stool softener with it? It could help. Of course I believe some bathroom issues come from baby sitting on our internal organs. I'm not taking anything extra and have been experiencing some constipation too. Soon enough we'll have our bodies back.

How long did it take for them to get baby to turn? That is so odd that your whole bump shape changed. I wonder why the labor would take longer with a baby that has been turned. Maybe their internal compasses are still set to present foot first.

Is Eva excited about the baby? I keep tellng Charlotte that once the baby gets here it is here to stay. I know there will be jealousy. I figure Eva will be a bit jealous too, but at least you have her birthday and Christmas to distract her. Must still focus on Eva Diva!

I love all of your names; they are all unique and beautiful.

Angel: I don't remember Charlotte having any discharge. Of course she had this odd thing when she was born where she still had skin covering her girl parts. We even had to take her to a urologist when she was a few weeks old. She peed all over him so he said she was fine and eventually everything opened up on its own. I know that's tmi, but I'm pretty sure that's why I didn't deal with the white stuff. I'm sure it's harmless and probably protects like Jasmine said. If I end up with a boy I'm going to need advice on how to clean him up. All that extra equipment seems like it will make cleaning more difficult.

I also love the photo of you with Emma in the wrap. So cute, and you look like you are absolutely in love. I'm jealous of your fall weather. It's still in the upper 70's and lower to mid 80's here. One of only things I dislike about Florida is the lack of seasons. 

Meli: hooray for all of Xzavier's weight gain and all the kangaroo care time. This week has been a really good one for him and I pray they continue to all be good weeks.

Afm: I've been getting a lot done this weekend. The foot massage has given me renewed energy (well, I had energy until about 5pm last night). Anyway I managed to wrap ten Christmas and birthday gifts for all of Charlotte's cousins so I can send them off this coming weekend. I am going today to buy the remaining gifts I need for the kids. Hopefully my SIL's won't mind storing the gifts until the birthdays (one in December and one in January) and Christmas arrive. I have all of Charlotte's Christmas purchased, but not wrapped and still need to buy for the adults (our parents and DH).

The pack-n-play arrived this week and we've had it airing out on the back patio all weekend. Glad we did this as it really smelled of plastic. I need to wash my newborn clothes and the car seat cover as they've all been in storage for a long time. 

We have yet to come up with any names. I think we'll just wait until baby is here to decide. I'm hoping we can at least come up with a short list before then. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey Vegas,

Thanks, it's good to be back, I'll have more time to reply now I've finished pesky work! Yes, I am taking a stool softener too, it is helping slightly, I actually had a black poo today though (tmi) hehe, I'm guessing it's the iron but in my mind it's worth solid black poo yo have extra energy! I've just cleaned the whole house, (including three bathrooms) put fresh bedding on, done three loads of washing, feels nice to be able to do things again, best enjoy it I suppose before the baby comes and I'm not able to again! 

Eva is excited for her sister, she asked Oh when would she be here yesterday, she's getting a little impatient! I do think there will be jealousy too, it's only natural I suppose and she is sooooo spoilt when it comes to attention off us! I said to OH this morning, I don't know how well fit this baby in! 

Eva stayed up all night and came in our bed, it's just getting too much but the little monkey takes Naps in the car if we go out on a Saturday and then won't go to bed, so it's the same most Saturdays. I'm getting too irritable and uncomfortable for it now and I do envision myself on the sofa with the baby the first few weeks, then ill put my foot down! We're also getting her a single big girl bed in the new year so hoping that will help! Has Charlotte shown a preference for a brother or a sister? 

The version took less than three minutes as it worked first time, it felt like she was kneading dough inside my stomach, was painful but fx it's worth it! I font know why it would lead to a long tricky birth, maybe they never properly get in the correct position but I'm hoping to prove the theory wrong! Whens your sections date again? 

You sound so organised for Christmas, that's great! We have bought Eva's main Christmas present, it's a le toy van dolls house and we have Also bought her a bit of sylvanian families stuff, I've bought OH some knitwear but that's about it! What do you want yourself? Every year I get a doll (don't worry I'm not a creepy weirdo lol) this year I want a blythe but of course the girls and everyone else comes first so we shall see! What did you get Charlotte? 

What's a pack and play? X


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: this is a pack-n-play https://www.target.com/p/graco-pack...ersible-napper-changer-scribbles/-/A-14030867

I think that may even be the one I got. In the beginning you can use it for baby to sleep in and as the baby gets older you drop the sleeping surface to the bottom and use it as a play pen (I'd put Charlotte in it while I showered or cooked). The whole thing folds up and is great as a portable crib when you go on vacation. We used our first one exclusively for nine weeks before I transferred her to the crib in her nursery. This one has a changer area which will be a nice addition. 

Sorry Eva isn't sleeping well on weekends. Charlotte still wakes in the middle of the night a few times a week just long enough to pee and wake us to tuck her back into bed. I have a feeling her sleep will get worse once baby gets here. She wants a sister, but says that the baby is a boy. 

Now that you are home you should be able to finish your holiday shopping too. Or you can just order it all online. Nothing wrong with that!

Three minutes for the version doesn't sound too bad, I thought they took like 30-45 minutes. Did they use an ultrasound while they did it? I've read that they sometimes do that.

Charlotte is getting all sorts of stuff: a Doc McStuffin's kit, a Disney princess sleeping bag, a care bear, a puzzle, the cootie game, some play dough thing I know I'll regret getting her, some new games for her Innotab and a few other little things. I bought a ton of stuff on sale a few months ago and started stocking up as the prices were so good. 

I really don't want anything for Christmas; just a healthy baby and maybe a few hours of quality sleep. I still remember how sad I was last Christmas and all I wanted then was to still be pregnant, so having a baby in my arms this Christmas is all I need. We've all come a long way since last Christmas.


----------



## Middysquidge

Ahhhh okay, it's what we call a travel cot, they are so handy, in fact Eva wouldn't sleep in a regular cot so slept in her travel cot until she went into her junior bed at aged 2, it was handy too for her to play in downstairs so I knew she wasn't up to mischief if I went out of the room! I need to get another one though this baby will be in a Moses basket at first and then hopefully her cot.

Omg, if the version were to take that long I would have not had it done! Luckily it was quick and they'll only try three spins for a few minutes, they pretty much know straight away if it will work! They did use ultrasound throughout mine too. I've had about ten scans now this pregnancy, two is standard! 

Awww, I guess your Christmas wish will come true this year then hunny! 

I had my scan today and baby G is still head down and in a great position, her head is into the pelvis but not fully engaged. So it's great news, just waiting now although my feeling is she'll be late! 

How's everyone else? 

Stef, you're not in labour are you?

Oh weird question, does anyone bump/baby 'vibrate' sometimes? X


----------



## StefNJunk

Grrrrr. I had my whole response almost typed out and my computer started acting up. I rebooted and forgot to save it and lost it alllll. Sorry if I miss anything in this one!

Vegas, I have the same thing happen with BHs and breathing. I usually know when they're coming because I get this crazy pressure in my head (which is weird) and in my chest right before. 

Glad your anniversary went well! I agree with Jasmine, you look gorgeous in that wedding photo! Sorry about feeling awful the other night, I hope your heartburn has at least gotten a little better.

We haven't done any Christmas shopping yet, but we don't have much to buy this year. We draw names every year for his side of the family because there's just too many of them. He got his mom and is setting up a computer for her, so that's being taken care of already, and I got his 12 year old brother who hasn't given me any ideas yet. Then there's the nieces, but they're pretty easy. My family is going to be easy, too. I'm expecting to do most shopping probably online. 

I'm sure, like with Angel, your name will come to you once LO is here!

Jasmine, glad the iron has helped your energy, sorry the heartburn has been terrible, though! 

Bumpwise, I was thinking I was still pretty small, but my boss's wife just came in and said "Wow! You're going to have a big baby!" Lol.

I think I'm destined to have a lot of family at the center when she arrives - his mom for sure, possibly his two youngest brothers (they're 10 and 12, so it all depends on if their dad is home at the time). Most likely his oldest brother and his wife (hopefully they find a babysitter because their kids are 5 and 1 1/2, but MIL is usually their babysitter). Then possibly my parents if she ends up coming after Thanksgiving. 

I'm sure she's still head down! At this point it'd be difficult (although not impossible) for her to flip back. I still worry every time I get checked, too! And I can totally relate to feeling like your bladder has given up! Made it this whole pg without any issues holding it... but lately... And it's always the tiniest little amounts that sneak their way out... :blush:

I think with your last name I like Astrid Emilia better, it flows nicely.

Angel, looooved all the pics of Emma on FB! She is too freaking cute! Glad she's been giving you guys some breaks and sleeping in her swing.

AFM, still getting BHs, but not nearly as frequently as the other day. No signs of impending labor otherwise. Blake is getting anxious, he wants to meet her. As he was leaving this morning he said, "Let's see baby Wolz today, mmhmm." I texted him earlier, "70% chance of rain / snow tonight, bleh." His response - "Chance of baby???" I told him yesterday that tomorrow would be a cool bday - 11/12/13 - so now he's hoping! I think I'm finally ready for her to come.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I agree that 11/12/13 would be a cool b-day. Go for it! 

That's quite a crowd you'll have at the birthing center. I would think the kids would get bored depending on if their parents bring them while you are still in labor. 

Sorry your bladder is shot. I still have control over mine, but I go once an hour. We are going through TP at the house at a rapid rate!

No, vibrating bump here, though I could swear someone had a thread about it this past weekend.

Middy: wow, Eva did like her travel cot! We used ours tons, but I was glad she used her real crib too.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jasmine, we posted at the same time so I missed responding to your latest. 

Yay for still being head down! I've had 9 or 10 scans myself this pg, love it :) And I do get that weird vibrating thing sometimes! It's like she's spazzing out in there for a few seconds. 

Vegas, the kids would definitely get bored, and the center is right next to a busy highway / service road with no area to play or anything, so even if it's warm out, they wouldn't be able to play outside. There is a TV in the waiting area and they can bring movies if they want, but it would still be boring for them. 

We're going through TP like crazy too!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, sorry you lost your response. It really sucks! Hoping your idea of an 11/12/13 birthday works, wishing you lots of labor dust!!!

Vegas, at the end we were going through tons of tp too! Especially once I started losing plug, I was always using extra checking. 
I do love the leaves, but I would love it if we had your temps. I hate the cold.
Well done on all the Christmas shopping and wrapping!!

Middy, glad she is still head down. It does sound like a scary process and I am sorry you had such a scare after. I am glad she started moving and that all is well now.
I am very sorry about the heartburn too. Luckily I was never sick with it, other than it choking me occasionally at night. I remember how bad it sucked though:(
I didn't have the vibrating thing, but I am certain I saw at least one thread about it. 
Maybe the labor is longer because the baby hasn't descended yet, maybe they don't have time to since they didn't go head down on their own. Don't know if that makes sense. 
I am sorry Eva is still having trouble with sleeping, hopefully the new bed helps.
Thanks for saying I looked high on love, it has been super hard, but I was pretty happy at that particular moment.
I really don't have any advice. I feel like we didn't really do a good job with Carter and are just getting by and taking it day by day.
I love Astrid Wren. I loved Wren from way back when you first mentioned it.

Afm, I am pretty miserable right now. Emma is so fussy. She is never happy awake. She is either eating, sleeping or crying. She never just sits on our laps where we can say "aw, look at the baby", nope she is too busy crying. She is on my boob constantly. She falls asleep eating, but when you take the boob away she wakes. She was doing good in the swing, but that seems to be out the window today. Last night was awful. I went to bed at 10pm and got up at 7am, yet I only got 5.5hrs of sleep. She takes forever to eat, but even longer to settle. 
I absolutely HATE co-sleeping with her, but I want as much sleep as I can get. 
I can never show Carter any attention because she is always attached to me. I really feel like I am neglecting him. He spends all his time with Jeff and cuddling Jeff, and I am actually starting to get jealous. It sounds childish, but Carter and I always had a special bond. 
Separately, I don't feel any bond with Emma. This also sounds bad, but I just don't feel connected to her. I never feel that rush of love for her. I don't know what is wrong with me. It is just so hard right now. I feel like I must me doing something wrong, I mean people have second children everyday, and they just get on with it. I feel like I am barely getting by on sleep and sanity. 
Sorry for my pity party. I have moments of days where I feel happy, but otherwise I hating my life currently. :cry:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: huge hugs. Emma sounds a lot like Charlotte. She was only content if she was eating or sleeping, the rest of the time she'd scream at the top of her lungs. I wanted to love her, but she made it so hard. I can only imagine how hard it must be for you that you need to focus all of your attention on her and that makes you feel like you are neglecting Carter. You need to make sure to find the occasional hour to yourself as well. Have Jeff watch them both while you take a super long shower, go to the store and roam the aisles, go for a walk by yourself, take a nap, etc. Currently you are trying to be everything to every one and it's just not possible. It will get easier, but it may take a while. :hugs:


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls,

Stef - that would have been a cool birthday but we do it the other way round here 12/11/13 so it wouldn't have worked but it will on 11th December! Anyway I'm presuming Sienna didn't put in an appearance either way, lol! How are you doing?

Meli - I'm so happy that little Xzavier is putting on so much weight, he is doing great and you are a pro pumper! Glad you guys are as okay as can be! 

Angel - I'm sorry you are having a hard time adjusting, please don't be too hard on yourself although I know I will be the same. It can take weeks or even months to bond with your baby and I think that's all it is. Have you also considered introducing a little formula just to settle her a bit? I also agree with Vegas that you need you make time for yourself, never underestimate the healing qualities of a long bath and very large glass of wine! It must be so hard not being able to have time with Carter and I too will feel like this I'm sure but we must remind ourselves that we'll be there for all of our children for hopefully most of there lives but right now Emma needs you more. It's a long hard slog but you seem to be doing brilliantly, the hormones also make it tough. Go easy on yourself lovely. Thanks for saying you like Astrid Wren too, we've road tested it on a few people and not had great responses which has been upsetting. Makes me want to choose a less unique name but I like unique names.

Vegas- I'm getting through tons of tp too, I'm actually getting a bit dry down there as I go and wipe so often! Tmi! How are you doing today anyway?

Afm- not much to report. Two hours of slightly painful regular bhs last night, thought it was maybe early labour but it wasn't! Other than that I'm good, enjoying maternity leave but fed up and ready for baby now x


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: I say name your baby whatever you like and don't worry what anyone else thinks. My BF hated the name Charlotte when I told here were considering it, but I felt it was the right name.

Perhaps those BH's will turn into real contractions. Another friend of mine said all she was getting was BH's and then a few hours later her 4th son was here. 

Too bad my section is scheduled for the 12 or I could have had an 11-12-13 baby by your calendar. 

As far as sibling rivalry goes I'm already starting to prep Charlotte by reminding her that she's had me all to herself for almost four years and how together we get to take care of the new baby and that babies need a lot of attention. I doubt it'll help once the time comes, but a girl can dream!

Meli: Xzavier really seems to be putting on weight at a pretty good rate. Hooray for cheeseburgers! You keep enjoying your oatmeal and beer so Xzavier can continue to get the good stuff. I'm going to ask my doctor for a prescription for beer, that sounds awesome! Btw, when I used to pump I found cloudy wheat beers helped me produce more than say a bud light. 

Stef: how are you?

Jen: are you out there? How are you?

Angel: hope today is a better one for you. 

Afm: I'm sleep deprived still. Between the peeing and the pains in my hips and ribs I just can't sleep. I took a Tylenol, but that only helped for a short time and besides I was still being awoken by my bladder. Charlotte came in at 4:15 with a cough, so I had to re-settle her. When I got back in bed it was time for baby gymnastics and hiccups. Geeze. In positive news, I sorted out all of my newborn clothes, especially the gender neutral stuff, and got it all washed. Dh thinks I'm crazy for doing all of this now, but who's to say this baby will wait until 12/12 to arrive.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, How much did you just love the cold yesterday? Bleh. I want fall to stick around... it feels like we haven't gotten much of it this year! Either too warm or too cold.

I'm sorry you're having a hard time bonding with Emma. I'm not sure what advice to give since I have no experience, but I agree with Vegas and Jasmine when they say to make sure you take some time to yourself. Could you speak with a lactation consultant? Maybe there's something to her always falling asleep while feeding.

Jasmine, nope, no Sienna yet! And I agree with Vegas, don't change a name you like because of what others think! I think both of our bodies are having a wonderful time prepping for labor with all these BHs and nothing to show for it! 

Vegas, I hope your prepping of Charlotte helps! Does she seem excited about helping to take care of the baby? Hope you are able to get some sleep soon! Definitely not crazy getting things ready now - if you wait you may become more tired and uncomfortable and less likely to get it all done. This is why I have all the clothes washed but still not put away...

Meli, so happy to see Xzavier is gaining weight and improving and getting past all the bumps in the road. He's such a little fighter! 

AFM, appt went fine yesterday. Still head down, very very low. I got to pick the room I want (so long as no one has already chosen it the day I go in). Got my postpartum kit that they give (heavy duty pads, a pad for my bed, the mesh undies, an herb kit to make ice pads with). Also got the birth certificate paperwork to fill out so we can relax and not have to do it the day she is born. 

After the appt we stopped at the store and got a few groceries then went home. My friend / hairdresser came by with his partner and did my hair, Blake cooked us all dinner and we just hung out for a little while. 

Today I'm picking up a "used" bassinet. I say "used" because it's pre-owned, but they never actually used it, so that's awesome. Plus I'm getting it for $10. Huge score! We rearranged the living room and moved the pack n play out there since we're getting the bassinet. It'll be much easier because I can put that next to the bed - the pack n play had to go at the foot of the bed because of the way our bedroom is set up (with no way to rearrange without blocking the only floor vent). Then later this evening we're picking up an activity mat that looks absolutely adorable - bright colors, plays Mozart, etc. Blake fell in love with it. Retails for $50, we're getting it for $25. I found another really adorable one that someone is selling for $15, but he insists on the one that plays Mozart! :haha: 

Wondering what's going on in there this morning. She's moving around A LOT, and not tiny movements. Somehow with the very little space she has she's still moving like crazy today, in ways that are painful! I felt a huge movement while driving into work, it definitely wasn't her flipping back to breech, but it could have been her rolling back to back... hopefully not! Yesterday was interesting, too. Had some really watery discharge, but it didn't continue, so it wasn't leaking waters. Last night I was suuuuper uncomfortable, lots of BH, some painful, a lot of weird pinching / stabbing feelings in my cervix. Today so far my abdomen is sore down low and getting BHs again. Hoping it's the start of something! I've been keeping moving and walking when I can (I never thought walking would be SO hard), cleaning a lot. Thinking about bouncing on my ball to make sure she's nice and snugly positioned, but I can't bring myself to do it with how sore my lady parts are! 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: isn't today the day Blake predicted she would be born? It's still early, but it sounds like things are happening (not that I would know since I've never actually been in labor). 

Great job on all the deals! I love a good bargain.

My friend who just had a baby said her girl was super active even while she was in labor. I still can't believe how much mine moves. With Charlotte I had an anterior placenta and I had to really concentrate to feel her move or eat something sweet and lay down, this is a whole new experience.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, yep, Blake said today. I sure hope she's one of the LOs that gets more active before labor! I've read it's more common that they get quiet the day of, but some women do say their LOs got super active. She's STILL going at it, has been for about 6 hours straight now, usually she's fairly quiet in the morning! 

Are you getting any big movements? It can be fun to watch / feel, but sometimes it gets a little crazy! You mentioned the hiccups... everyone keeps telling me they think they're cute, my response is not when they go for a good 10 minutes straight multiple times a day and it feels like she's hiccuping on my butt!


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies for all the reassurance.
Vegas, I am trying to take time where I can get it. Last night I went to Sams Club myself and it was wonderful! I took my time leisurely went down aisles! I just try to keep thinking that in the scheme of things, that this is just such a short time. 
Sorry you are sleeping so badly, like I said, I would gladly trade!! But seriously, I do remember the hip pains and peeing and it did drive me crazy at night. I always wanted to bad to sleep on my tummy!

Middy, Jeff does give her formula bottles and I do top ups at night, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Sorry about the BHs leading to nothing last night. Hopefully it won't be much longer. And like Vegas said, name your baby whatever you want, don't worry what anyone else thinks!

Stef, I hate the cold.:growlmad: It stinks even worse this year in this apartment because I have to walk the dog all the time, and now I have to bring Emma.
You get such great deals on baby stuff!! 
Hope you like your hair. 
The night my water broke, I bounced on the ball vigorously for an hour straight. Who knows if it is what did the trick???

Melissa, I am so happy that Xzavier loves his cheeseburgers and is gaining and healing well!

AFM, today has been better. Firstly, Jeff had her all night, so I got some much needed rest. Also, I am a member of a mommy club and we have monthly meeting to handle any business. Well today was the meeting and I was kind of dreading it since I was taking both kids. Emma was good the whole car ride there, awake even! Then she was so good the whole meeting- still awake! Then she bf for just a little bit and fell asleep. I put her in the car seat and she stayed asleep and then slept the whole way home. She was a completely different baby! I am hoping maybe we have turned a corner and that today isn't a fluke!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, glad you got to get out of the house by yourself! And that's great that Jeff took her for the night and you got some rest. And yayyyyy for her being better yesterday! That's great! Maybe she just needed some daddy time :haha:

I'm wondering about sharing feedings. Worried about the whole nipple confusion thing if I pump so Blake can take some feedings on; is nipple confusion common? It'd be my luck that it would happen. I got some nipples that have great reviews for breastfed babies (Avent Newborn, and we have Avent bottles).

We're totally bargain hunters (helps that I'm cheap (thrifty!) and I've corrupted Blake :haha: ). I rarely buy anything full price unless I absolutely need it and there's no less expensive option. I even got our bedroom set free (well, we didn't have to pay for it) by doing web work for the company. 

Hmm... I'll definitely have to try bouncing on the ball then! I'm sore down there anyway, so I guess it couldn't hurt.

AFM, no baby, obviously! I really thought it might be starting last night, was getting stronger contractions for about 3 1/2 hours, nothing severe at all, but more uncomfortable than any before, but they fizzled out again. Blake's mom started texting me last night asking if I was having pain / pressure etc. etc. She's getting as anxious as he is. She ended her texting by saying, "I'm trying to patiently wait but it's hard."


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: sounds like you had a pretty good day yesterday. Let's hope that you have more good days than bad as you go forward. Being a newborn is probably hard, we've just forgotten. Babies don't realize that we adults need our sleep too.

Stef: bounce away! Personally, I think there is no such thing as nipple confusion though nipple preference may exist. Charlotte was impatient and didn't like waiting for my let down, but had no problems switching between bottle and boob. She never refused either, but was always happier being able to suck down a bottle. In fact, I never used fast flow nipples as she'd choke herself. She was such a greedy little thing!

Afm: today they were starting a holiday weight challenge at work. They would not allow me to participate as they said I have an unfair advantage. Don't they know it's hard to loose baby weight? Anyway I did have them take my blood pressure and it was really low, 98/54. She asked if I had been feeling faint. I did have one bad episode a few weeks ago, but otherwise I feel OK. Should I mention this to my doctor on Monday? I'm pretty sure low BP is ok in pregnancy, just not high BP. Of course, she could have read it wrong.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, good to know Charlotte was able to switch back and forth! That makes me feel a little better. The nipples I got are slow flow, so they should work well.

About your BP... hmm I wouldn't worry too much if you aren't dizzy or having headaches, but I would mention it at your appt (and sooner if you start feeling off). I have naturally low BP, but never been that low (always right around 108/62). 

Have you guys ever heard of the purple line? I read about it awhile back - a purple line shows up in your butt crack haha:) that's supposed to indicate you're dilating and the level of dilation. For some reason it popped into my head last night after I showered and I just had to have a look. Not sure how I managed to twist and look at my own butt crack, but I did, and it was definitely there! Apparently it's a pretty good indicator of dilation, but I'm thinking it can't be terribly accurate as far as how long it is relating to how dilated you are, because mine looked pretty long. Makes me really curious, but I guess we'll just leave it at curiosity!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I have heard of the purple line, but there is no way I'm looking. I'd rather reach in myself to feel what's going on (not that I could reach anything). The full moon is on Sunday, so perhaps that will move things along.

Afm: I did call my doctor and they said as long as I don't faint, I'm fine. I felt a bit lightheaded at one point this morning, but I'm fine now. My BP is normally quite low, but that was a pretty good dip.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls,

Stef - I checked for a purple line, I do have one but I have also been scarred for life at the sight of my backside and all of its pregnancy woes! Have you been having any more signs? 

Angel - I'm so happy you are making progress with Emma, hope that it's continuing and you're feeling a little better! 

Vegas - oh I think that's terribly unfair of work, hehe! How are you feeling now, you still getting faint? My Bp is slightly on the low side so I do Also tend to get faint, it's horrible! I've been better since on the iron on though.

Meli - thinking of you and so happy to read of Xzavier's progress everyday!

Afm - things could be happening here, lost a bloody show at 2am, and some more at 4am, been having mild contractions every 15 minutes or do since then as well as bowel movements and nausea! I'm just down stairs ATM while Eva and Shane sleep, I'm just wondering what my plan of action will be ! Don't say anything on facebook I haven't told anyone yet but fx for me x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmine! First of all, you crack me up at being 'scarred for life' at viewing your booty.
omg how exciting! sounds like it's happening soon! and go for the epidural if you don't have a c-section! keep us posted!! I am praying for you!
:hugs: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Middysquidge

Thanks Meli, it's true, I saw all kinds of terrors I'm telling you! 

Okay, so it's 9am here, have had loads more bloody show but the contractions, although mildly painful when they bond are not regular and only about one or two an hour right now.

Have sent OH to work and LO to half day pre school but OH can be back here in about twenty mins! 

Hope it happens soon although I know it can be days with a bloody show, but with Eva I had my show and it was all systems go! 

Only other thing I can think of us that me and OH DTD last night, then started getting my show 3 hours later! 

Meli, I'll be taking the drugs don't worry! Pix 

Oh another tightening is starting up now, most painful one so far, think I'll start timing x


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: looks like the full moon may have worked for you (I am referring to the one in the sky). I'll admit that I looked too and saw a purple line and far too much flesh. I don't think it means anything for me, but clearly it must for you! I hope those contractions keep coming and that baby is here soon. I'll be checking here and FB for updates.

Meli: loving your updates. Make sure you save that photo of Xzavier's foot compared to your dh's thumb. When Xzavier is a teenager you will never believe his foot was so tiny. I'm so glad that the nurses are finally saying such positive things about Xzavier. You are right, they now know what we always believed. He's getting stronger every day thanks to his own resolve and the thoughts and prayers of all those who love him. I still can't believe how quickly he's gaining weight now that he can really eat. Just a few more ounces and he'll be double his birth weight! 

Stef: has the moon done anything for you?

Afm: I actually slept last night. Feels so good! Today I go for my 36 week check up.


----------



## Middysquidge

Ha Vegas, yes there was a moon in the sky and my mirror! I forgot about the full moon though, spooky! I'm still hanging on, had more show and continuing with mild tightenings, been for a 45 minute walk in the rain to collect LO which has nearly killed me, feel all shaky and crampy now! 

Glad you got some sleep and good luck at your appointment x


----------



## angel2010

Middy, :rofl: at your "scarred" comment. 
I think I would be too! Hope things happen today, and that you aren't having all that for nothing.

Stef, I have heard of the line, never really checked to see if I had one. 
As for nipple confusion, I kind of agree with Vegas. I don't think it is about confusion, more like they just prefer the bottle because it is easier to get milk from. Emma has been able to switch back and forth pretty easily. I know they say to wait six weeks before introducing a pacifier or bottle, but I feel like it would be easier to introduce earlier while they aren't so set in what they like.

Vegas, glad your bp is good. I hope your dizziness and stuff doesn't get too bad. Good luck today.

AFM, things have stayed pretty much the same. I did enjoy three nights in a row of Jeff helping, so that was great. Tonight I have a mom's night out and I plan to have a couple of drinks. Not my first, but I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## angel2010

Anything Middy?


----------



## StefNJunk

Tried updating last night on my phone and accidentally hit the back button and lost my reply so I got mad and gave up, lol. Been having inconsistent semi painful contractions since 11pm last night. They fizzled out for a few hours between 3:30-6:30 and then came back. Most about 7-10 minutes apart. So it looks like she should be here by tomorrow, hopefully. I guess there's something to the sex thing! Contractions started literally 10 minutes or less after we finished. It wasn't as good as I was hoping considering how long it's been... my cervix is apparently way too low because he kept hitting it and it hurt. 

So anyway, that's what's going on here. 

Jasmine, hoping you're doing well! Update us! 

Vegas, glad you got some sleep! Hope your appt went well.

Angel, hope you have fun at your mom's night!

Meli, so glad to see Xzavier doing so well!


----------



## vegasbaby

Wouldn't it be awesome if Stef and Jasmine's babies arrived on the same day! 

Good luck to both of you!

Afm: baby is head dozen, cervix is high and closed. I may have to try this sex thing in week or two. Based on how much the pelvic exam hurt it's not going to be fun.


----------



## angel2010

Yay Stef, I am so excited for you guys!!!

Vegas, my exams always really hurt too!

Had a great time tonight at my mommy night out!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls,

Just a quick update, our baby princess was born at 12.04am, 19th November, head full of golden hair and a tiny six pounder! 

Very intense 2 hour back to back birth.

Not quite sure of name yet but nearly there but she's amazing, we're smitten.

Not announced on facebook yet so sshhhhhhh x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jas: just saw on FB. She is absolutely adorable! You must be over-the-moon happy. Hope you are able to get a bit of rest before you take her home and hope you have a speedy recovery. Can't wait to see what name you select. Again, congratulations!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Middy!! I am so happy for you, she is beautiful! Can't wait to hear more about the birth.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, are you considering a VBAC? 

Angel, glad you had a good time at mommy night out, you deserve it!

Saw your update on FB Jas, she is gorgeous! Congrats!

AFM, still here... still no baby. Contractions 7-10 minutes apart all day yesterday until last night. Slept all night / morning through contractions, so not sure how they got on overnight. Trying now to time them again but having a difficult time, not sure if they're even starting back up properly again. Getting very frustrated! I've tried ball bouncing, which I'm going to go back to soon, orgasms, nipple stimulation. Read to use the breast pump for consistent nipple stimulation, but as I hadn't tried it since I bought it, I realized the bottles I have don't fit it, so I can't do that right now, at least until I get adapters, new bottles, or storage bags. So I tried using my fingers and that got really tiring really fast, although it did bring on some strong contractions so I may just do it anyway (while I'm bouncing on a ball looking like a freak?! At least I'm home alone, lol). 

Any other thoughts you guys might have to get things going better?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: more sex. Walking. Idk, as I've never been in labor.

And, no, I'm not allowed to try for a vbac. If I start to have contractions at all I'm suppose to go straight to the hospital.

Middy: love the name you selected. I looked up the meaning for Astrid and it said that people who like the name Astrid also like the named Eva and Charlotte (among others). Hope you have a good first night at home. When you settle in we all want to hear birth story details and what Eva thinks of her new sister.

Afm: did I mention my latest weird pregnancy ailment? My right ear is all plugged up. Dr says it's due to excess fluid and will go away once baby arrives. Strange because I am really not very swollen, unlike I was with Charlotte. Three more weeks. It'll fly by, right?


----------



## angel2010

I am sure the rest will fly by for both of you!!

Sorry about your ear Vegas.

Stef, go ahead and try the nipple stimulation. I have read and been told that your hand is better than the pump anyway. You should try twisting and circular motions with your hand over them.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef:not sure what you read, but I read that you need to stimulate them for three hours a day for it to be effective. I believe you are suppose to break it up into three hour long sessions. GL doing that and not ending up with carple tunnel.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas - that's a big no to the sex! Which is odd for me. It was just too painful. I did read the thing about one hour at a time, three times a day.

That's weird about your ear! 

Angel, I did try with my hands, but Vegas is right - it gets tiring FAST. 

I ended up getting the pump to work, there was something loose in it. I just held the bottles up to the shields, which turned out to be pointless; not sure if it was because they weren't sealed to it but all of the colostrum just built up inside the shields and leaked all down my stomach. It did bring on a bunch of contractions, though. I only did it for the one hour, then took a shower and started doing some cleaning I wanted to get done. Not sure what of all that helped, but the contractions have gotten much stronger. Don't want to jinx it!

And I just ordered the conversion kit for the pump to the Avent bottles for $8.52. Not too bad!


----------



## Middysquidge

All the best Stef!

Will post my birth story soon as I can but just wanted to say thanks for the well wishes and wish Stef luck with those peski contractions! 

Asti is doing good and I managed a few hours sleep x she's gorgeous x


----------



## Meli_H

Jasmine, 

Congratulations! ! Asti is beautiful! Can wait to hear her birth story! :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

Can't wait to read your birth story Jas!

AFM, she'll be coming today, and if not today, definitely by early tomorrow, all depending on how well these contractions are progressing things.

They ended up slowing down AGAIN last night, the moment I started to rest. Woke up at 2:30 this morning from a couple of strong ones 12-15 minutes apart and they've been going since. Currently 9-10 minutes apart, which feels like it took FOREVER. Been sleeping in between so I don't get too exhausted and all I want to do is sleep... but I feel the need to shower. Can't seem to motivate myself to get off the couch to do it. Also need to eat something but food just doesn't sound too appetizing.

I'm not sure how I'm going to make it without pain relief... :wacko:


----------



## angel2010

Don't even think about the epidural. You can do it. You will be in a great environment where you can move around to help the pain. You have great support in Blake and your midwife and team. 
I hope it starts progressing quickly for you. Can't wait to see mini Blake!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: sounds promising! My mom didn't have any pain relief for any of us and she swears by laboring in the shower while the hot water runs down your back. She said the midwife had to pry her out to deliver my youngest brother. If she can do it, so can you! Also, if your body is telling you to sleep, then sleep. If you don't feel like eating I wouldn't, just make sure you stay hydrated. Wish I had some first-hand advice for you, but I think you'll know what you need and your midwife should be able to help loads. Hope things progress quickly for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww good luck Stef I'm so excited for you! 
You can do it, just try to stay positive although I know I didn't but that's another story x x mini Blake ha ha xx


----------



## jenkb123

So much is going on!! 

So excited and happy for you Jasmine!! Beautiful pics on Facebook. I think the name you chose is lovely. Its so cute that Eva insisted on Violet. Looking forward to hearing your birth story when you have some time (and energy!!)

Stef - I am super excited for you!! Can't wait to see pictures of little Sienna. I am sure you will have an amazing experience at the birth centre. It sounds like a great place!! 

Angel - I am loving all the pictures of Emma on Facebook. She is so cute!! I am glad to hear that things are settling down a bit and you have been able to take some time to sleep and have some time for yourself. 

Vegas - After Stef you are next!! I can't believe how fast these last months have gone. Three more weeks!! I am very excited to find out if you are having a boy or a girl. I'm sorry to hear about your ear. That is a new one. I don't think I've heard of that pregnancy symptom before. 

Meli - As always I love reading Xzavier's updates. Not only are you keeping all of his fans updated but you are also creating a detailed memory log of all of his progress. One day it will be very interesting for him to read about his journey as a VIP!! I am so happy that he has been doing so well and getting bigger and stronger every day!!


----------



## jenkb123

AFM - Currently I am on cd 7. I go in for a follicle scan on November 26. Last month was a frustrating cycle. I had a cyst (which means that I didn't ovulate in October even though my cd 21 test indicated that I did). I suspected that I didn't since the number was so much lower than the previous months (it was 15 and I am taking progesterone supplements). I have never had a cyst before in all of the months I have had follicle tracking. My follicles were really slow developing which was also not a surprise as my prior cycle had only been 21 days from start to finish so I thought things might be a bit behind. Finally on cd 21 I ended up getting a trigger shot. Without it I don't think I would have ovulated and I would have had a really long cycle. My husband was really sick during peak bd time. We did our best but I wasn't holding out much hope. I am discouraged because since I stopped taking the Clomid things have been going back to the way they were before (no ovulation, longer cycles). 

My doctor said she was going to refer us to the fertility clinic (my doctor can do basic fertility treatments but does not do IUI or IVF). It takes three months to get in at the clinic once they receive the referral. I am a bit frustrated with my doctor right now. I saw her more than a month ago and the other day I phoned the fertility clinic to see if they had the referral (and to get an idea about how long it would be before I heard from them about an appointment) and they told me they have not received the referral from my doctor yet. I talked to the nurse at my current doctors office and she said that they were waiting for my doctor to dictate the referral so they could type it up and send it in. It is in her list of tasks and she is aware (and basically that they couldn't do anything until she finished it). Who knows how long it will take but the longer it takes her to send it the longer it will take for us to get in to the clinic. I feel like I am in limbo. I try to stay positive but I really dont think things are going to work on their own. 

I find it a bit hard to post these days. There are so many positive things happening for all of you guys. I feel like I am bringing down the mood with all of my bad news and negativity. I often start to post and end up deleting it. You have all been super supportive and I appreciate it so much. I really just wish that I had some good news to report. I am so happy for all of you and I love hearing about your pregnancies and your babies. I love seeing pictures. But, I have to admit its a bit hard to be the only person in our group that isnt pregnant or have a new baby. I feel a bit silly posting about follicle tracking and progesterone tests when everyone else is giving birth and taking care of babies. So keep your fingers crossed for me. This is a new month and maybe things will work this month. It would sure be a fantastic Christmas present.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, maybe it's the hormones, but for some reason your post made me tear up! Oh hormones... and hehehe mini Blake, that's cute! She definitely is, stubborn little booger. 

Vegas, the shower tip was pretty much the best thing ever! I stayed in there until the hot water ran out, and will likely go back in again at some point. It felt amazing! I ended up searching for the heating pad, which isn't as nice as the water but doesn't run out, lol. If I could figure out a way to strap it to my back and extend the cord wherever I walk I'd be all set... the heat plus standing is so much better than just the heat alone!

Thanks Jasmine! 

Jen, it is a great place! The midwives are great. There's one we connect with better than the other, but both are awesome. The one we connect with better is the one on call right now.

Please don't feel weird posting here! We are always happy to hear from you and to be here for you. I'm sorry things aren't going the way you had hoped :( I really wish there was something we could do... a collective power to help you make that baby! And collective power to give your doctor a swift kick in the ass to get you that referral. 

AFM, been pretty stuck with the contractions today. Almost all day been 10 minutes apart. We went to Walmart to grab a few things but mostly for a place to walk around and try and get them going (it's cold and rainy outside, unfortunately). It got them to 8 minutes apart. She's never coming out!

Been feeling nauseous already, too, which is making it that much harder. I'm not used to being nauseous; had nausea in the first tri but otherwise I don't experience it often so I never know how to handle it. 

And his mom is starting to annoy me today. She keeps calling to check on me, which is fine, but she's been pestering him about me going in for a pelvic exam to see how dilated I am. She doesn't seem to understand that it's not necessarily going to mean anything. She's also commented multiple times on the pain just getting worse / epidural etc. Very encouraging << complete sarcasm 

Overall I don't feel too completely terrible so far. The nausea is getting to me worse than the contractions at this point. And the frustration with how long this has taken so far! When do people actually start counting time as having been in labor? Couldn't possibly be from the first labor contractions because then I'd be hitting 68 hours in about 10 minutes and that would be crazy.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: aww, please don't feel that way. We are here for you! I'm sorry you didn't ovulate in October. I'd be mad too if they thought I was going to ovulate and then I didn't . I'd also be upset that my doctor promised a referral and hasn't gotten around to it. You've got to figure it's practically a form letter. Hopefully things will turn around for you soon. I know it's hard to focus on anything else, but Christmas is almost here. Are you still headed this way?

Stef: how's it going? Can't wait to hear your news.

Afm: I was shopping earlier and saw a newborn with more hair than I've ever seen on a child. I thought she was wearing a hat at first. Also, for those of who just had babies, do you still feel sore between contractions or do you feel normal? I've been having some cramping, but even when I'm not cramping I'm pretty sore. Maybe it's just gas. I'm getting my hair done tomorrow evening so nothing is allowed to happen until after that time.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: we were posting at the same time. Sorry Sienna is taking her sweet time. I'm also sorry Blake's mom is being a pest. Of course you knew she would be. I think you can be in labor for days and it doesn't really count (medically) until your water breaks. Have you been in contact with the birthing center to let them know what's going on and for how long?


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm keeping in touch with my midwife. 

2:30 am and I'm sitting on the toilet because it's the most comfortable place to be. Contractions got to 7ish minutes again last night and my water broke at 8:30 and I hopped in the shower. Felt great but slowed them down dramatically. When they started coming back it's like they were making up for lost time and being ridiculously extra strong. I decided to lay down and try to sleep between them. Had a few at sporatic times (two 30 minutes apart then the next 9 minutes later, wth?) The one 30 minutes after the other made me want to crawl out of my skin. Now that they're regulating AGAIN (7-8 minutes) they hurt like a bitch but aren't making me scream. Still wondering how the hell I'm going to make it all the way, if not because of the pain then because of the sheer exhaustion... waiting for them to get close enough to head to the birthing center and absolutely dreading that car ride...


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh Stef hunny you poor thing, you must be tired beyond belief but I'll know you'll muster the strength and YOU CAN get through them, do whatever it is you need to do that. Funnily enough mine were worse too if they got longer in between and the only way I got through mine was swearing like a bitch and being totally negative, oops x


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm so sorry this is such a long labor for you. Hope that things speed up so you can deliver and then get a bit of well-deserved rest. 

Middy: saw you changed Astrid's middle name. I love Wren as well.


----------



## Middysquidge

Yes she's now Astrid Wren what a carry on hey! Will post my birth story soon as I can! 

Good luck Stef x


----------



## angel2010

Oh Stef, sorry it was dragging out. Hopefully there has been lots of progress in the last five hours. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## angel2010

Happy due date by the way!


----------



## angel2010

I need an update!!!! I am about to text you!!


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - If you get an update let us know too!! I've been wondering and checking back here all day to see if anything further has happened!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Well I'm assuming if she's not checking in here then baby must be close or here. I'm hoping she's here. Let's see that pretty girl, Stef!


----------



## Middysquidge

Really hope Stef and baby are okay, it's 5am here, I don't know what time it is there but I hope whatever has happened that's they're okay x


----------



## angel2010

Me too! She may just be busy, but I am getting a little worried.


----------



## angel2010

From Stef- "was in labor for 48 hours and got stuck at 9cm for 6 hours, Sienna was back to back so she was stuck for a long time. I had to be transferred to the hospital around 2 this morning, was having severe contractions for about 7 or 8 hours that didn't do anything. Finally almost completely dilated so it shouldn't be much longer"

Can't wait!


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh my god the poor things, ohhh I'm holding back tears I hope she's okay! X thanks for updating Angel x


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: thanks for the update. Poor Stef. Hopefully she will be here soon, if not already.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, PLEASE don't feel strange posting here. We want to know what is going on with you and look forward to your updates. If you feel uncomfortable that is one thing, but don't think you aren't welcome! We all care about you and wonder when we don't hear from you.

Now as for your dr, what is the problem! Did you call to find out what the hold up is on her dictating your referral? :growlmad:


----------



## angel2010

I haven't gotten any updates and I really don't want to bother her by texting. I know we are all anxious!

As you all know, I am a member of a mommy group. Well every year we do a dirty santa exchange for our Christmas mom's night out. Where people can steal gifts they really like. Of course I want my gift to be good. The gift limit is $10. I was thinking of doing something homemade. I was thinking homemade taco seasoning and homemade cream soup mix to replace those really salty ones. And a packet of simmer pot mix, just dried lemons, apples, cinnamon sticks and such that you simmer on the stove to make your home smell nice. Would you guys like those as a gift? Would you want to steal it? Be honest, it won't hurt my feelings. It might cost more than ten in supplies, but I wanted to make all that for myself too.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I love homemade gifts, but I'd prefer homemade cookies or candy to something I still have to cook (and I love to cook). Also, you have a newborn, don't you just want to buy a candle or some lotion to make it easy on yourself?

I really hope we hear from Stef soon. Does not sound like she's having the best experience. Poor dear.


----------



## angel2010

Thank you for your input. I am still thinking on it, I just want it to be good! This is one of my favorite events with the group and we always have a good time stealing from each other.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: anytime I've played dirty Santa the thing that gets stolen the most is a bottle of wine. Didn't you post or pin on Pinterest some sort of awesome Christmas alcoholic beverage that you make in a crockpot? Perhaps buy the ingredients for that along with a recipe tag.


----------



## angel2010

It is also a potluck event and I do plan to bring that crock pot hot chocolate. i love the alcohol idea and I originally thought to bring a homemade infused vodka, but the ladies in the group aren't big drinkers. Only a few will order an alcoholic beverage when at a restaurant for a mommy night. Makes me feel like an alcoholic...but not enough to not order a drink for myself.:thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

I haven't gotten an update yet, but people have congratulated her on facebook.


----------



## vegasbaby

I saw the same thing last night. I'm going to take it that both Stef and Sienna are doing well. That's all I really need to know for now.


----------



## jenkb123

Hello  Thanks so much for all of your support. It is not any of you that make me feel weird about posting. You have all been nothing but supportive. I know it is in my own head. I guess I feel a little bit out of place being the only one of us left without a baby (or a baby due within the next month!!). 

Stef  Congratulations!!! I am so excited that Sienna is finally here. Sounds like you had a tough labour but I bet it was all worth it as soon as you got to hold her!! Hope you are all doing well (and the family visits sorted themselves out smoothly!!). 

Vegas  We are still heading to Florida in December. We will be there from Dec 15  Dec 26. I am looking forward to our trip. It will be a lot of fun. It will be nice to have a break from winter. It was pretty cold here last week (although it did warm up quite a bit yesterday and today is not so bad). It was -20 degrees Celsius (with a windchill of -35) last week. Today it is only -5 (with a windchill of -15). 

Angel  I think your gift exchange idea sounds like a good one. I like to cook though so I like stuff like that. We have had gift exchanges like that with my splurge group. The gifts that tend to get stolen seem quite random within our group. People usually steal the gift cards (although that seems really boring). Really nice Christmas decorations are always popular. One year the big hit was a cookie jar (I think it was a snowman). Alcohol is popular too like Vegas said. Chocolate, bath stuff, nail polish, lotion, and nice hand soap are other popular gifts. I know what you mean. I always try hard to pick something that will be popular. Its always nice to bring the gift that everyone wants (no one wants to be the gift that everyone wants to get rid of!) I cant believe how much hair Emma has. She is such a sweetheart!! I hope she is continuing to sleep better for you. Has Carter started adjusting better to her being here??

Jasmine  I just love the nickname Asti. It is so cute!! Has Eva accepted the middle name change to Wren yet (or does she know about it)?? How does she like being a big sister?? I hope you guys are settling in well and that you are getting some sleep!! 

Meli  I am so pleased that Xzavier continues to do so well. He is eating more and more cheeseburgers and starting to get bigger and stronger. I love all the photos. Keep those updates coming!! I hope you are doing well throughout this stressful time. It really sounds like things are going well but I can imagine that it is still pretty tough on you (and your family). 

AFM  I go for my first follicle tracking scan tomorrow for this cycle. Depending on what we see I may get a trigger shot. Fingers crossed we see something good!! I will ask the nurse tomorrow about the status of that referral. Hopefully its been done in the last two weeks since I talked to her last. If not I will have to ask the nurse to talk to her about it. It takes forever to get an appointment with my doctor so I am hoping the nurse will agree to bring it up with her. It is very frustrating that time is ticking away in the meantime. They should understand how stressful it can be to be in limbo. Ill let you guys know what I find out tomorrow.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, fx for tomorrow!!! I want to slap your dr! Why don't doctors have more of a sense of urgency with these things. They know how long you have been waiting and hoping.:growlmad:
Carter is getting better slowly. He has even started today trying to help by putting her binky back in, which is huge for him!
I really can't imagine it being so cold! I am pathetic when it gets below freezing, forget the negatives!!

Vegas, how are you?

Middy and Stef, hope you are enjoying your sweet girls!

Melissa, love seeing all of Xzaviers pics! He is so cute, I can't wait to see him fatten up!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: good luck with your appointment tomorrow. They better have that referral ready for you! Hopefully the weather will be nice for you while you are here in Orlando (though I really want it to be cold on Christmas Day).

Angel: happy to hear Carter is finally warming up to Emma. Even happier to see that she slept so well last night! 

Stef: we want to hear your birth story! Hope you are doing well.

Middy: how is it possible you look so good so soon after having a baby?! I will look like a strung out hooker one week post baby, but you look like a cover girl. Not fair!

Afm: I'm ready for this baby to come out. 17 more days! I've been feeling really dizzy lately and it was so bad today that I went into the doctor's today to talk about it. Turns out that my ear that has felt clogged up is affecting my equilibrium. Other than that I guess I'm fine as is baby. Tomorrow I have a sonogram just to make sure all is well seeing as I had such low amniotic fluid with Charlotte. Wish me luck!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas, your dry wit NEVER fails to make me lol. Strung out hooker LOL

Will say extra prayers for u to tonight although I am sure all is well.

I will respond properly tomorrow morning. Time to go pump and then go back to Zavy's bedside. 

Xoxo to all!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girlies, 

Haha Vegas! You do make me laugh too, it's my favourite type of humour Meli thet dry wit of hers! 

RIGHT, responses and birth story coming shortly from me I promise, even got my laptop out yesterday but got dude tracked! 

Much love to everyone x


----------



## Middysquidge

Dude tracked? That's a new one check out my iPhone trying to be all American to fit in with you girls x


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: I was wondering what "dude tracked" meant. I was wondering if your dh wanted a quickie or something. Not sure what else it could be. Gotta love autocorrect!

Meli: glad I make you laugh. I hope that each day brings you more happiness as Xzavier gets stronger and healthier. He is so cute and I look forward to your updates every morning. It's the first thing I do when I get up.


----------



## vegasbaby

So I'm at the hospital as my baby refused to take practice breaths during the biophysical profile (BPP) scan this afternoon. Everything else: amniotic fluid, hb, tone and movement looked great. So they sent me to triage for another biophysical and a non-stress test (NST). Failed the second BPP and am getting ready to be hooked up for the NST. I can't find much info online about what happens if they can't see practice breathing, but I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww Vegas, good luck hunny keep us posted, hope everything is okay but everything else looks good x


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas, sending extra extra prayers your way. Don't stress out. Idk why I said that; u strike me as a cool cucumber type of chick :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Well, I'm home. The NST turned out fine after a bit of prodding. The doctor is making me go back to the hospital tomorrow evening to retest. Not sure what happens if they can't get baby to cooperate. The doctor said she'd be more concerned if the amnio was also low, but it's fine. I'm just wondering if I'll have more of these tests over the next two weeks. It's annoying but I'd rather be on the safe side.

On another note, tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of me finding out that I had miscarried. I've thought a lot about it today as I was with the same ultrasound tech and even saw the same nurse at the hospital as I had last year. Things seem to look a lot better for me now, but I'm still a bit anxious and am looking forward to holding my healthy baby.


----------



## Middysquidge

Awww really happy it looks okay Vegas. Can't wait for you to get your healthy baby in your arms too, won't be long now x


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, glad everything looks okay. FX tomorrow is the same. :hugs: I know how worried you are after Charlotte's fluid was low, but I am sure bean will be perfect! I can't wait to find out what the sex is! I can't believe you only have 16 days left!!
Strung out hooker, I love it! Don't worry, I don't look so lovely either!

I didn't really think about my angel on my anniversary. Sadly, for some reason I thought the date was the 19th, not the 9th.:blush: I felt awful. Having it in my sig, you would think I would have remembered.

Middy, I also wondered about dude tracked!:haha:

Meli, love to hear about Xzavier's antics!

AFM, I had me pp visit yesterday. Not an exam, more of consult on how I am doing. Anyhow, I was so sad when I went in. I miss being pregnant, and I don't know if I ever will be again.:cry:
Nothing else going on really. Got the most of the Christmas decorations up and will be going to my mom's for Thanksgiving. You guys?


----------



## StefNJunk

Ahhh!!! It's been so long since I came on! Really need to write up a birth story because it was freaking crazy.



vegasbaby said:


> Middy: how is it possible you look so good so soon after having a baby?! I will look like a strung out hooker one week post baby, but you look like a cover girl. Not fair!

Love that I come back to a comment like this! :haha: You crack me up!

Jas, dude tracked hahaha!!! Autocorrect? That was great. 

God I love you ladies!

Angel, thanks for updating everyone last week! I didn't bring my laptop with me and logging on to BNB on my phone is a huge pain in the butt, too difficult to read and type up a response and too much chance of losing it like the last time I tried!

Jen, hope your appt went well! 

Meli, how have you been? We see updates of Xzavier (and so happy he seems to be doing so well!), but they don't include much on how you're doing!

So I will try to write up a birth story with all the details asap. The basics - long, hard, would totally have made it drug free if she hadn't been back to back causing me not to dilate right. My midwife even recommended an epidural at the hospital so I could calm down in hopes that would help me dilate. After all that she got stuck behind my pubic bone. I would have pushed all day and all night to work her out, but I found out after they were going to allow me two more pushes before saying csection. We ended up using the suction thing, which I guess was the right choice; I hadn't realized I was thisclose to csection. Second degree tear. 

And now I have postpartum pre-eclampsia. :wacko: My feet/ankles were CRAZY swollen last night and have been worse than during pregnancy. My midwife came by the house for an appt this morning. Have to monitor my BP throughout the day (Blake had hypertension years ago and has a home monitor), watch my temp because I had a fever this morning. Have to fill a BP med if the diastolic reading goes above 100 (it was 94 this morning). Have to call her immediately if I see spots / flashes, get a severe headache or have epigastric pain, or if my temp goes above 100.4. Have to take a calcium / magnesium supplement, drink lots of water and eat lots of protein. 

Having some issues with Sienna and sleeping - she was sleeping like a champ the first few nights until two nights ago when she's decided night time is time to want to feed every 20 minutes and she freaks out if she's not on the boob all night. Trying to work on keeping her up before bed so she's tired enough to not try sooth feeding all night. Other than that, she's an angel and we're so in love with her! Blake is amazing, they say it takes time for a lot of men to develop that connection with the baby... not him. He swears when her head popped out she looked straight at him, he said she's the first thing she saw when she was born, and he loves that. He stares at her with this adorable grin on his face, it's so sweet. He's completely smitten. 

So those are the recent updates. Will work on a birth story!

Oh and we aren't going to his mom's tomorrow. He's decided he's also too worried about taking Sienna out in the cold / around a bunch of people, so he's making us our first holiday dinner as a family and it'll just be us.

<3


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everyone! DH finally went into the office this morning before visiting Zavy, so I have the computer to myself!

So much to catch up on but will try my best. Sorry if I forget anything..

*Angel-* Emma is so cute!! She DOES look just like Jeff. I see it now. Now you have one child that resembles each parent, how beautiful is that!! As for the mommy group xmas game, we call it white elephant. We do that with my family on xmas day and I hate it because I hate it when people steal my stuff. We have such a big family that we can strategize amongst each other to steal stuff back from each other when the need arises, alliances are formed and broken LOL! There are a couple of people we dont let play with us. Lets just say they take things personal ha ha. We do the same thing at work and I just buy a bottle of Skyy vodka from Sams club and Im done. It always turns out to be a popular item.

Ohhh and idk what youre talking about. You DO look beautiful in the fb pix you post. Youre radiant!! 

I feel the same waysad and miss being pregnant. I loved it and I know that I will never be pg again. Oh well. I just concentrate on my blessing Zavy and nothing else matters. 

No Xmas decorations for us this year. The nursery still isnt ready so the way I see it, I have no business decorating for Xmas, glad you guys will!

*Stef*-Congrats on Sienna! She is beautiful!! Her mouth looks just like it did in the ultrasound. Sorry you had such a hard time of it!! Probs because youre so tiny!! I hope that your family visits and keeping Sienna to yourselves for the first few hours she was born worked out. I am SO GLAD Blake decided to stay home this Thanksgiving. Sienna is still too young so I think its for the best. Take care of yourself and keep an eye on those temperatures. I will say extra prayers for you tonight!

*Jasmine*-Congrats on Astrid! She is so lovely and looks just like Eva diva! Vegas is rightyou do look amazing one week post birth! How does that happen? I completely looked like a strung out hooker too. I was a fright after 6 days on bed rest. My hair looked like a rats nest and it literally took me 30 minutes in the shower with a deep conditioner, brushing it section by section, until all the knots came out. I was so ready to just cut it off at that point because I didnt think I would get the knots out! Ohh, and you and dh ARE completely insane to move house again. Although, I think you did mention that a couple of months ago, didnt you? Lol at dude tracker! 

*Jen*-I know how you feel and please know that I pray for you all the time! I completely understand not wanting to post, but youre not a Debbie downer at all. I found that it helped me to write about those things and share with you guys. Because if you dont share with us, with who then? Having said that, I understand if you decide that you dont want tobut I hope you decide to stick around!! I hope you have a wonderful time in Florida.

*Vegas*-what a scare Thumper gave me. I knew everything would be fine but it still scared me, I have to admit! I think it probably scared all of us. I know that I am on high alert after my experience, thats for sure. Im so glad that everything is great and I cant wait til Thumper arrives.

So I am doing wonderful. Zavy is wonderful, thus we are too. Every day brings little improvements; sometimes each day also brings little setbacks, but thats ok!! I realized something a couple of weeks ago and I have to update my siggy, because Zavy was born at 23 weeks 1 day, not 23 weeks 5 days. Every time I would go to my dr appts my dr would push up my due date by 1 day, because he was measuring big. But you know as well as I do that I (we) tracked our cycles with a fever. I know exactly when we had sex (May 1) because I was recovering from my surgery the week before, and we only bdd 1 during the fertile time. I know that I od on May 2, so thats when he was conceived; either May 2 or May 3. He truly is our miracle and I am forever grateful and indebted to God for creating and saving him. I believe Zavy was meant to make this world a better place and I will teach him the miracle of his birth, the miracle of his life, and that he has a responsibility to be compassionate, and to help the underprivileged and underserved. I will teach him both by words and examples.

My 10 weeks of paid time off ends December 3. Since Zavy is doing so well, I feel comfortable returning back to work on Dec 6. Trust me, if he wasnt, I would not go back to work! I will take days off here and there, like when he has his surgery and the following day. My intention is to work part time, and once Zavy is released, I will take my 3 months unpaid family leave time. I just want to make sure that my job is protected, thats why I am going back to work until hes released from the NICU. Not to mention that in December we have a winter break with paid time off for 6 days. That would be silly for me not to take advantage, right? I will live with my mom during the week since work and the hospital are within 20 minutes of her house. That will save me the 75 minute each way commute time and I should be able to spend from 2pm-10pm at Zavys bedside and my mom will take the morning shift. Thats the plan, FX that my work is able to approve part time hours. 

Hopefully once I go back to work it will be easier for me to post lol. I know, I know, crazy right? But we only have 1 computer in the house and its so hard to post from my phone and Nook. Although, I think dh is planning on buying a computer for ds for xmas, so I will have access to another computer after that! I miss you guys!! I read each and every post and I enjoy it. Thanks for all your support and all your prayers!! Xoxo :hugs:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: first, I am so glad that Sierra is here and doing well. She is just beautiful. Second, I can't believe after your traumatic birth experience you are now experiencing complications. That totally sucks, but I'm glad the doctors are keeping an eye on you. Next, babies are deceiving in that they all sleep great for a few days and then they get hungry and know they can and will be fed on demand if they make a fuss. They are use to getting nourishment day and night in the womb so it takes a bit if time to understand how things work on the outside. Finally, I am so glad you don't have to travel tomorrow. You need your rest and tiny babies do need protecting.

Meli: I think you should decorate for Christmas. You have been blessed despite the challenges Xzavier faced early on, he has shown time and again his resilience and you know that he is being watched over. Also, can you decorate his hospital isolette? Christmas cling-ins or something like that? After all, it is his first Christmas. 

I was wondering how you were taking your leave, thanks for explaining. I'm sure it will work out with work. It's also nice that your mom is able to keep an eye on Xzavier. My mom wouldn't be that dedicated, yet my mil would do it. 

You say Xzavier will be your only, but my SIL has had two since her premie thanks to successful cerclages. She was 40 with her last, so age isn't that big of a factor. Just putting it out there.

Afm: work is going by painfully slow today. As soon as I leave here I have to go back to the hospital for a repeat of yesterday's tests. Thumper has been moving today, but I can tell it's a lazy day. Not good for testing. I've eaten plenty of sugar so you'd think he/she would be going crazy. Of course I'm tired too. Our power went out at 1:30 last night and woke us up. It finally came back at 4:00am and I was able to sleep a bit after that. I really need to do a bunch of prep work for Thanksgiving tomorrow, but I have no idea how long everything is going to take tonight.


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas - So glad that everything ended up being ok. Sorry you have to go back and test again tonight but as you said better to be safe!! Ive never even heard of practice breathing and testing for it. Im lucky that I have all of you to help me out when I eventually do get pregnant. You guys are all pros at this now. 

It is amazing how much difference a year can make. It must have brought back a lot of memories to be having tests with the same people on basically the same day as last year. At least this time you know you will be holding your healthy baby in a few short weeks. I'm confident that when you go back to be tested today that everything will be great. I'm thinking about you and sending you all my positive thoughts. 

Angel - Glad to hear that Carter is starting to accept Emma. He must be realizing she isn't going anywhere (and she is pretty darn cute!!). 

Living in Saskatchewan all of my life I am pretty used to the cold. You can never be fully used to it. Its almost like you forget about how bad it gets by the end of the winter as a defence mechanism. I think if we didnt forget then the whole province would move somewhere warmer!! I do really like winter (most of the time). Its just those extremely cold days that are tough. It definitely makes you want to curl up in your cozy bed and not leave the house!! 

Jasmine and Stef  Hope you are enjoying those brand new babies!! I am loving all of the pictures on Facebook. 

Stef  Sorry to hear about the post partum pre-eclampsia I hope it goes away quickly and you dont need medication or any medical treatment!! Im glad to hear that you are going to have a quiet Thanksgiving at home. Looking forward to hearing your birth story when you have a chance to post it. It sounds like you had quite a rough time. Im just happy that in the end Sienna was healthy and you managed to avoid the c-section. Its so nice that Blake has bonded so quickly. 

Hopefully Sienna starts sleeping better again. From what I hear the first few months of sleep deprivation can be pretty tough but I know you will get through it. Thats why babies are so cute, so you cant be mad at them for turning your life upside down.

Meli  Its so good to hear from you. As Stef said, its great to hear all of Xzaviers updates on Facebook but its also nice to hear about you and how you are doing as well!! I love Xzaviers nickname. Zavy sounds so cute!! Say hi to Zavy from the president of his Saskatchewan fan club!! 

Im sorry you have to go back to work already but I think your plan is a good one. You will definitely need that time at home with him when he gets to come home from the hospital. He is in good hands at the hospital right now. As hard as it will be for you to not be with him I think you are doing the right thing. Working mornings and having your mom with him while you work and having the afternoon and evenings to spend with him sounds like it will work out well (other than the fact that you will be really tired from 14 or 15 hour days!!) Being able to stay with your mom during the week to avoid the commute will save you a lot of time. Its so great that your mom is so close and able to spend so much time with Xzavier as well. 

AFM  Had my follicle scan yesterday at cd13. I had a good follicle (16.5) on the right side. My lining was good. Things are right on track to where they should be for this time in my cycle. I have an appointment to go back Friday morning. By that time the follicle should either have ovulated on its own or be ready to go. If its still there we will do the trigger shot. Based on the last couple of months I expect I will need to do the trigger but I guess you never know. 

I asked about the referral. It still was not done. The nurse I always see sent the doctor a message with a reminder and asked her to please finish it. I hope she will do it right away. I will check back with the fertility clinic before we go away and see if they have received it. If not I will have to request it again. It sort of surprises me that she hasnt done it yet. She is usually really on top of things. I really like her so it is especially frustrating that this time she is taking so long. 

I spent the afternoon with my mom and my youngest nephew yesterday. We had a fun day. I went and played squash with my husband last night. We have been playing a few times a week lately. He has always played a lot but I never played before last spring. Its pretty fun. Trying to keep busy and not think so much about all of this fertility stuff. With Christmas coming and our trip in a few weeks the next month should fly by. New year, new plan, new hope. Maybe 2014 will be our lucky year.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: fingers crossed for your trigger shot. What a Christmas gift a BFP would be! I cannot believe your doctor has still not written that recommendation! I hope you get it soon.

Afm: so I'm sitting at the hospital and baby has had the hiccups for the last four minutes. That would totally count if I was hooked up right now, but I'm sure baby will end up sleeping through the exam. Damn it!


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks Vegas - you are right a bfp would be the ultimate Christmas present!! 

I hope they get you hooked up soon (before the post hiccup nap kicks in!!).


----------



## vegasbaby

It's been an hour and I'm still waiting. I'm so mad. I ate and drank like they asked to wake baby and it's all going to be for nothing. I'm giving them 30 more minutes then demanding to speak with my doctor.


----------



## jenkb123

That is so frustrating!! I hope they get you in soon!! I don't understand why ob offices run like that. Like they assume pregnant women have nothing better to do than sit around in the waiting room for hours at a time. The office my doctor is at is like that to. Waiting for an hour or an hour and a half to see the doctor is not unusual. Once I was waiting for almost two hours. I had to go plug the meter so I didn't get a parking ticket and I asked another lady to tell them I would be right back if they called my name while I was gone. We started talking and it turns out we both had an appointment to see the same doctor at the exact same time. It wasn't even staggered by five or ten minutes. No wonder they were so late. They had multiple people booked for each time slot. I think that is terrible!! 

Anyways, I hope the baby cooperates when you finally do get in!! The last thing you want to do is go back tomorrow to try again!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: two appointments at the same timel. Geeze, that takes the cake. I was actually at the hospital as that is where they wanted me to take the test and they don't take appointments. 

Ok, so I passed the first test as baby "breathed" with like two minutes to spare. Although the tech claimed she didn't peek she kept referring to baby as "she". I'm hoping she really didn't see as I really don't want to know. The non-stress test was also perfect. I was there a total of four hours so I'm pretty upset that I lost another evening, but happy that baby is well. I go back to my regular doctor for my routine check on Monday. I'm curious to see what he will say about it all. 

US girls, have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow!


----------



## angel2010

Glad everything looks okay Vegas!:hugs:


----------



## Middysquidge

Happy thanksgiving girls! X


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas - Glad to hear that all the tests went well. It sucks you had to wait so long!! At least they got what they needed and didn't make you go back again!!

Hope all of you in the US had a good Thanksgiving yesterday!! Our Thanksgiving is in October in Canada. So no turkey for me :( I did have yummy bbq steak yesterday though. Its not turkey but it was pretty good anyways!

I had another follicle scan this morning. The follicle on the right that was 16.5 on Tuesday was 23.6 today. My lining went from 11.6 to 15 (which is a good thickness). Since I hadn't ovulated on my own yet (and the follicle was a good size) I got the trigger shot today. This means I should ovulate anywhere from 12-36 hours from now. Wish me luck!! We have been bd'ing every two days (Sun, Tues, Thurs). I think we will bd tonight and tomorrow, and possibly Sunday (if we aren't too sick of it by then). I'll start my progesterone Sunday and then go get my progesterone tested next week on Thursday or Friday. Hopefully we have all the bases covered. 

How is everyone else doing?? Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## angel2010

FX Jen!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angel2010

Love your new sig Jen, thanks!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I am sorry the labor was so long and hard for you. Can't wait to hear all the details. I remember after I got your text, I told Jeff that I hoped you got an epidural. 
How is you bp? 
I hope she starts sleeping a bit better, or at least stopping needing to soothe constantly. 
That is good that you guys decided to stay home for the holiday. I hope Blake did a good job.

Meli, thanks for the compliments. As for the game, I would certainly steal a bottle of vodka!! 
I wouldn't bother with decorations either. You guys are hardly there to enjoy them anyway. But I agree with Vegas as well and love her idea of the window clings.
I would stick with your due date as well. It irritates me that doctors think that all patients know nothing, when women like us DO know, at least when it comes to this stuff.
It sounds like you worked out your leave very efficiently.

Jen, Glad you had a good time with your nephew. What is squash like, I don't think I have ever even seen it played. 2014 will be lucky, I just know it!


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - I figured it was time to update my sig since most of you girls already had your babies and Vegas is so close. Glad you like it.

Squash is similar to racquetball. Its a lot of fun (and a good workout). Basically the court is fully enclosed room, you play with another person and hit a little ball against the front wall, the other person has to hit it back to the front wall before it bounces on the floor more than once (you can bounce it off any of the walls multiple times it just cant bounce on the floor more than once before you hit it back). So think of tennis but both players are on the same side and instead of hitting it over the net you hit it against the front wall. We went and played yesterday for almost 3 hours. 

Today I assume I should be 2dpo. Having had my trigger on Friday morning I should have ovulated sometime on Saturday (they say 12 - 36 hours from shot to ovulation). This cycle we bd'ed Sun, Tues, Thurs, Friday, Saturday. Really there should be no way we missed it so fingers crossed!! 

I hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: that is a lot of bd'ing! I don't think I've (Dh and I) have done it that much total in months! I think we'd both like to, but at this point it is either painful or really awkward, plus he feels it is a bit creepy at this point lol. Of course he'd be more than happy if I'd offer him other "services" as if that will happen! You do sound like you've got all your bases covered, now you get to wait. Question: are you taking any supplements or have your dh on anything? Can't hurt, right? 

Afm: I'm off to see the doctor at 4:00. Fanticising him telling me that we should have the baby this week, but know that won't happen. I'm so ready to meet this little person and regain full bladder control. Anyway, I let you all know if there is any news.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, the family visits did end up working out ok. Blake's family (well just his mom, one brother and his wife and two kids and an aunt and uncle) came to visit the night she was born, but they waited well over an hour after, so that was nice. His mom was actually at the hospital the entire time waiting, she's been really good about everything. She did come to the birthing center with us and was there for most of the labor. At first I was annoyed, but after just a few minutes, her being there was nice because Blake didn't know how to help, and having been through it 6 times before, she was really good at helping keeping me calm and breathing properly. 



> I believe Zavy was meant to make this world a better place and I will teach him the miracle of his birth, the miracle of his life, and that he has a responsibility to be compassionate, and to help the underprivileged and underserved. I will teach him both by words and examples.

I love the way you put this. He is definitely a miracle baby, and he is definitely here for a reason. He is such a strong little man already. 

Have you figured out if your work is going to allow you PT hours? Your plan sounds like a good one to me! 

Vegas, glad the last appt went well! 



> I'm so ready to meet this little person and regain full bladder control.

Haha I felt the same way! I still don't feel like I have full control, though... not that anything leaks out, but it's not so easy to stop a stream once I'm going... TMI? :haha: I assume it's because everything down there is still healing... I guess that's probably a feeling you wouldn't get after a csection so you probably have no clue what I'm saying, lol. 



jenkb123 said:


> Thats why babies are so cute, so you cant be mad at them for turning your life upside down.

Jen, this made me giggle! Must be true, it makes sense!

FX for catching the egg this month! Hoping the reason that referral hasn't been done is because the universe knows you won't need it!

Angel, loving all the pics of Emma, she's so damn cute! Is Carter still doing well with her? Does he help out?

AFM, haven't had a chance to write up a labor story yet, between baby time, family visiting, trying to keep up the house as much as I can and working from home. I will though, I promise. It might take me until next week after my parents leave, but it'll get written! 

Swelling is gone and BP is down, didn't need to fill that rx. Sienna is still having nighttime issues. Last night she was up until 4 and the night before until 5 screaming bloody murder. I don't think it's just mixing day and night up because it's not as if she is just awake at night, she's screaming her head off, which makes me think something else is going on. Not quite sure what. I've tried everything I can think of - she stops screaming when she's feeding, but she also pulls her mouth off constantly, starts searching for the nipple again and starts screaming again. Her bouncy vibrating chair thing works, but only once it hits 4-5 in the morning. 

We didn't end up doing Thanksgiving on Thanksgiving, the turkey wasn't thawed in time. We did it on Friday and my parents ate with us. They actually did most of the work and babysat so we could check out some Black Friday deals. That was weird, being away from Sienna. It was also about 10 minutes before I felt like falling over, didn't realize I was still so weak. My parents also babysat last night so we could go out to dinner, since we won't be able to for quite awhile. They're loving getting to spend time with Sienna, it's going to be a disaster when they leave; I think even my dad will cry (if you knew my dad, you'd understand just how RARE this is. I don't think I've EVER seen him cry).


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Oh my goodness, December 9 is almost here!!! How exciting! I CANNOT wait to find out if its a girl or boy. You make a good point about decorating the house for Christmas. I think we will at least do a tree, but I definitely wont be doing outside lights or lawn decorations, or the indoor decorations/tchotchkes. I may do a door garland. Oh, and I like your idea of gel clings for Zavys bed! Im going to stop at the store on the way to the hospital to buy some for him and a couple of the other NICU babies. FX I find some.

Yah, my mom is a trooper and insists on not taking a break from him. Ive tried to explain that its not a good idea for her to be driving with one hand in a cast, but she says the hospital is only 20 minutes away and its all street driving lol.

Yah..Im pretty sure Zavy will be our one and only. I can't imagine getting pg again and having to be on bed rest for 2nd and 3rd tri. Thats what the doctor said I would need to do, in addition to a cerclage. I wouldnt be able to run after Zavy or carry him or take care of him. And I truly think I would be terrified throughout the whole pregnancy, not to mention I could never forgive myself if I gave birth pre term again. I cant do this to another baby! IDK, maybe youre right and Ill forget about all this in a couple of months!

Im glad your hospital tests came back normal :hugs: I cant believe that you had to cook/prep for Thanksgiving! I totally would have gotten a pass this year lol.

*Jen,*

Im glad you like his nickname Zavy. DH doesnt like the nickname. I should probably stop using it because now Im getting used to it. Or maybe not lol!

I agree with Stef: the reason why your doctor has lagged in writing up your referral is because the universe knows you wont need it. Although I would be frustrated by the delay also!!

Squash sounds fun, and also like good exercise. Bonus!

A Christmas BFP would be the best present ever!! :dust::dust::dust:

*Angel*,

Emma is lovely! And oh my gosh I still cant get over the fact that she is TOTALLY Jeffs mini me! I love that Christmas photo!

*Stef,*

Im so glad Blakes family cooperated with the visting/meeting Sienna. Sounds like a bonus that she was able to help you through the labor, too! Sienna is a DOLL!

Im so glad that you blood pressure is finally down. I hope that Sienna starts self soothing soon. If not, like Jen said, she is so cute for a reason!

*Jasmine *(AKA supermodel mom),

I hope you're doing well! And what on earth are you doing trying to fit into pre pregnancy jeans?! :wacko:

*AFM,*
I am doing great! My thanksgiving was nice. My family just told us to show up whenever and dont worry about bringing anything, so thats what we did. I also opened my shower presents there so that was nice. Then it was back to the hospital for another couple of hours.

My part time hours were approved! I start next Tuesday December 10. I have to work a minimum of 18.75 hours to keep my full benefits, so I will work Tues, Weds & Thurs, 830am-345pm. That includes 1 hour of unpaid time for two 30 minute pumping sessions. My days will be hectic and exhausting but thats ok; I can stick it out for a couple of months. With Zavy doing as well as he is, my plan is doable. Now, if he were to hit a major bump in the road, I will definitely miss work. Hopefully there wont be a need for that!

Anyone know how I can get formula samples? I am planning ahead because I think eventually I may need to supplement with formula. My first 2 or 3 pumps of the day, I get 2 full ounces from each boob. For the next 3 pumps, only get 1 full ounce, maybe a little more, from the left boob. The last pump the left will fill 2 ounces again. The right boob is a champalways get 2 full ounces from that one lol.

Oh, and heres my tn in case you guys ever want to text me/call me. I know some of yall have each others number. 626-975-1699

*VEGAS, I CANT WAIT FOR BABY GOODIN TO ARRIVE!!*


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: talk to the hospital about formula samples and then again to Xzavier's pediatrician once he's home as both should be able to provide you with formula. I would think the nicu would be able to sneak you samples once or twice a week until he gets home. They may also have special formula that may be easier on his system. Also, are you taking fenugreek? It helped with my supply, but it will make you smell like maple syrup. 

I'm so glad you had a nice Thanksgiving and will be doing some decorating for the Christmas holiday. I hope you find some cute window clings for Xzavier's bed. 

So awesome that your part time status was approved. I'm sure that's a huge weight off your shoulders. 

Also, I hate to disappoint you, but my section is planned for the 12th, not the 9th as we had originally planned (dr is going to some conference or something). My doctor will be on call all weekend and I would love to have him/her on the 8th. That's the feast of the Immaculate Conception. It has significance to me as I went to school at Immaculate Conception, not to mention that Ben and I got married at Immaculate Conception as did my parents 41 years ago. 

Stef: I'm sorry that Sienna is keeping you awake at all hours. Do you think she may have a bit of gas? Charlotte only slept in her bouncy or swing for a while as she had a fussy tummy.

I'm glad that you had a low key Thanksgiving and that you managed to get some shopping done!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

that's right. I remember now that ur c section was changed to Dec 12. Yes, Dec 8 would have been perfect! Oh by I did find Xmas clings! Ty for the idea. I would never have thought of it, Idk why, I put them up at my office every year. I bought some for some of the other nicu babies also. We WILL have the Xmas spirit at the hospital.

yes, I am taking fenugreek faithfully, although I don't smell like maple syrup, at least not as far as I know.and drinking lots of water and eating steel cut oatmeal every morning, and the occasional night time beer. I LOVE how it relaxes me and puts me to sleep. Don't want to get to used to that lol.

jen,

I also love ur siggy! I need to update mine also!

AFM,

Here at dealership, waiting for car to be ready because it needed service. I am so antsy and can't wait to see Zavy. Speaking of cars, I am SO glad we didn't buy a new car yet. That's a bill I don't have to worry about! I guess that means I drive DH's car when I have Zavy. I can get used to that lol. 

Can y'allll let me know when you have jotted down my number so I can go back and delete it from the post?


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi guys!

Finally jotted down my birth story! Will reply to everyone individually the next time which hopefully will be sooner rather than later! So here goes!


Astrid Wren Gladstone
Born at 39 + 2 weeks
19/11/13 12:04am

Birth Story
Early Monday morning, around 2am, I went to the bathroom and noticed some blood in my underwear, I turned the light on and saw that I had gotten a bloody show. I was literally so excited and nervous that I couldn&#8217;t sleep, I thought that the contractions would start fairly soon as they did when I had a show with Eva. I decided I would go for a bath but then decided against this but went downstairs on the sofa to sleep as I was far too restless anyway. I stayed awake until around 5am waiting for something to happen but it didn&#8217;t. I must have dropped off as the next thing I knew, Shane was in the living room in a towel, it confused me as I still thought it was 5am but it was 7am and time for him to be going to work soon. I got up and went to the bathroom and had a much larger bloody show, I was really excited now and again thought things would get going soon! I had no idea whether or not to send Shane to work so I called the midwives who basically said that it was my call but that a show could appear as early as three weeks before labour started, hmmm! I decided to send him to work but to be on call just in case!

Eva had half day school and as Shane had taken the car to work I was to pick her up at midday, I thought that something may have happened by then but if not the walk would do me good! I spent the morning, knitting and googling bloody shows and generally getting frustrated at lack of contractions, I&#8217;m not the most patient person at the best of times! I also packed and repacked our hospital bags and put them right by the front door! I thought it was a good chance to get organised!

So midday arrived and still no contractions so I shuffled my way over to the school to pick up Eva, it was raining and cold and I was feeling pretty miserable not to mention huge! Anyway, I went to collect Eva and we came home! Shane came home from work around 5pm, I&#8217;d been having Braxton hicks for the last few weeks but from around 6pm they started forming a regular pattern, which they hadn&#8217;t done before, they were starting to come every ten minutes. I decided to go for a bath and during the bath I had two contractions that were quite painful so I started to get excited! I was now quite sure that she would be arriving soon!

I stated timing my contractions and we let Shane&#8217;s family know the situation so we could arrange for Eva to be picked up and looked after! The contractions gradually got worse but it was getting increasing difficult to be in labour with Eva at home, as everytime I wanted to bounce on my ball, she wanted to as well and then threw a paddy when she couldn&#8217;t! Shane&#8217;s sister was finishing her shift at 8pm so she came straight afterwards to take Eva to her nannas! By the time she arrived the contractions were quite painful but still bearable, they were coming every 8 minutes and lasting around a minute! I remember feeling really miserable and negative about the labour as second time around I knew what I was in for! When Leigh arrived, she was really exicted and her and Eva were jumping up and down in excitement as they packed Eva into the car, it was really sweet but I had to go back inside to deal with the contractions! 

I rang the labour ward and told them the situation, they advised me to try and get the contractions nearer together, more like 3 to 4 minutes apart but that ultimately it was my call! Anyway, the contractions actually got further apart to ten minutes but they increased in intensity. Both myself and Shane decided we would go in to hospital but we quickly had some tea and toast first! We rang the hospital on the way to let them know we were arriving!

The journey to hospital was actually really peaceful and for once Shane&#8217;s driving wasn&#8217;t annoying me! He was very careful and didn&#8217;t speak to me just let me deal with the contractions. I was managing to breath through them all the way. It was when we actually arrived at hospital that they picked up a gear! Shane had to do the talking for me, as I was collapsing against the wall every few minutes in agony! 

We were taken to our room, which were completely new since the last time we were there and so much better! They were huge, they had a bath tub, loads of room, a toilet cubicle and a huge comfy bed and chair, I was impressed! Our midwife was called Cherry Dunlop and as we arrived at 10pm just as labour ward was opening, I asked if she was working all night and she said yes, I was happy that I would get to keep her and told her so! She examined me and I was 4cm, so we could stay! Actually it took her a while to examine me as everytime I got a contraction, I ran to the toilet to either do a wee or a poo! She spoke to me about pain relief and my options were really to have an injection of meptid or to go in the pool! I opted for the pool so they said it would take a little while to fill up. Shane and I got on with getting through the contractions while they went to do that! The contractions were getting really painful and I was not coping at all with them. I was finding it extremely hard to use the gas and air, as I would take some as the contraction started but them wasn&#8217;t able to continue on it as I needed to be vocal and by vocal I mean shouting , swearing and screaming the place down! I definitely won the award for the loudest person! I could hear other women screaming but I was drowning them out! I actually got to the point where I became quite despairing, I was screaming &#8216;PLEASE HELP ME&#8217; over and over. I couldn&#8217;t understand why I couldn&#8217;t cope as I thought I was still only around 5cm dilated and also I didn&#8217;t understand where the hell my pool was! They kept saying it takes a while to fill up but we never even got to that stage!

The contractions were coming thick and fast and I had a couple that were back to back which nearly sent me loopy. Even Shane was saying, Jas I REALLY think you should get some pain relief! Shane was great though, throughout, I was loving having him stroke my back and leaning on him and smelling his t shirt, I found it comforting, he was really encouraging and positive. It can&#8217;t have been easy for him, the whole thing was like an exorcism! All of a sudden, the contractions ramped up even more and they were lasting so long, I think I went a bit bonkers at that point, the midwife knew it was time for me to push but I didn&#8217;t realise! We&#8217;d only been there two hours. Anyway, they attempted to move me onto the bed but I was in too much pain, they did manage it though with a lot of rude protesting from me! The midwife broke my waters herself and the bay was coming straight away! I looked at the digital clock and noticed it was 11.58pm so I wondered whether she would be born on the 18th or 19th November! The pushing was bloody awful just as I remembered last time but was a lot quicker thank god! Her head came out and she was back to back so it was her face that came out looking upwards, and she started crying which was really strange! I think I was scaring her with all of the noise and commotion! I then started panicking as my contractions had stopped and I thought that she was about to get her shoulders stuck! The midwife told me to give a little push and at 12.04am, she was born! I just took a little minute to recover and then she was placed in my arms! She was absolutely perfect, it was instant love, we bonded instantly which was lovely. She was so small, such a perfect little face and loads of golden hair especially at the back and sides! She also had a lot of fuzzy hair all over her body just like a little peach! The midwife got the scales and weighed her, she was 6 pounds 5 ounces, so very small! We stayed in the room for a few hours, I had a lovely bath while Shane cuddled her. We stared and her and looked at our list of names and the only one that seemed right was Astrid, I knew she was special enough to pull it off! The only other name she suited was Meg or Willow but we decided on Astrid! We were wheeled over to the ward, there was only me and one other lady there, a Chinese lady with a little baby boy called Noah, we didn&#8217;t hear a peep out of either baby all night but I couldn&#8217;t sleep anyway, all the adrenalin! I had the midwives bring me hot chocolate which was lovely! 

We stayed until around 2pm the next day, after I had had my lunch of course, and we took our beautiful little Astrid home to meet her very excited big sister and our family is complete! X x x


----------



## angel2010

Jen, I have played racquetball. It was super fun, but at the time I was a smoker, so it about killed me!!! That does sound like a great BDing schedule. FX!

Stef, I am glad having your mil around was helpful. I am sure Blake will be better with the next one now that he has experience. Carter is getting better with Emma, but right now she is still so needy and fussy that he isn't really enjoying his new role. 
I am glad you bp doesn't seem to be an issue.
Could Sienna's problem be reflux? Maybe why she pulls away screaming?
Glad you had a good Thanksgiving and that you got a little break. My mom hasn't kept Emma for more than 45 so I could run to the store. She cries so much that I don't want to leave her. Not for Emma, but because I would feel bad for who I left her with because they wouldn't be able to settle her. She cried a ton during just that 45 minutes with my mom.

Meli, I think it is so great that your mom is there so much!! I think in your place, I couldn't imagine another, but you never know, Vegas may be right. I am happy to hear your Thanksgiving was nice and that your pt hours were approved. 
For samples, try signing up for all the formula mom programs. Enfamil's is called Enfamil Family Beginnings I think, they all have one. You could sign up under a few names, or a few family members so you can get more. Emma is mostly bf, but still has formula about 25% of the time and we haven't had to buy formula yet!
I got your number by the way.
I heard some really great things about this stuff:
https://www.amazon.com/Motherlove-More-Milk-Vegetarian-Capsules/dp/B000ITVRD2

Vegas, I assume your appointment went well. I too CANT wait to find out what Thumper is!! 


AFM, I finally took Emma to the dr yesterday. She is so fussy and sleeps like crap, I get so frustrated. I suspected silent reflux and it turns out I was right. She is always at the breast, takes well over an hour to settle, then only sleeps 20 minutes. Nights are better, thank God! She sometimes fights the breast, and sometimes flies her head back off it crying. She is also always chewing, like something came up and she is chewing it down. She has gained 3lbs and 2.5 ounces in only 6 weeks! That coupled with the fact that she is always ate the breast, suggests overeating. With reflux, the eat, get pain, eat some more for comfort and to soothe the throat. Then they get too full and have reflux even worse. A vicious cycle. Anyhow, she gave me Zantac, I pray it helps. I can't imagine this baby ever being happy!!


----------



## angel2010

Middy, thank you for sharing! Your "please help me" part reminded me of my desperate pleading. That is wonderful that you bonded so well! How is Eva with her?


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas  It was a lot of bding!! Hopefully it did the trick. I do take supplements. I take D3, Folic Acid, Probiotics, Evening Primrose Oil (in the last half of my cycle) and Essential Fatty Acid (fish oil) in the first half of my cycle, and an advanced B complex. Those are my base supplements. I was taking some other things that were recommended specifically for ttc (tranilast, innositol and guaifenesin) they are supposed to help the sperm meet the egg better and increase cervical mucas. I took those for abeut seven months but took a break from them this month (they are really expensive and I thought I would give it a bit of a break). My husband was taking Zinc,Vitamin C, Folic Acid and Vitamin B. He doesn't take them consistently though. I pretty much have to remind him all the time. 

Sorry that your c-section was pushed back. Its only a few days but I am sure you would rather not wait any longer than you have to. It will be worth the wait. We are all anxious to find what baby Thumper will be. 

Stef  Love your new photo. Sienna is so cute!! I'm glad to hear the swelling went away and your bp went down. That worked out well that you got to spend Thanksgiving (a day late) with your parents especially since they did most of the work!! Its great they got to bond with Sienna and give you a bit of time with Blake. Sounds like a win win situation to me!! 

Meli  I can just picture the decorations in the NICU. That was so thoughtful that you got decorations for Zavy's friends too. It's nice to share the Christmas spirit! I'm happy for you that the part time hours were approved. That must be a relief. I think you have come up with a good plan!! Oh and I put your number in my phone and texted you mine. 

Jasmine  Thanks for posting your birth story. I know there was a lot of pain but it sounds like things went pretty quickly once they got started. People always tell me that pain with purpose is easier to deal with. When you know the result will be a beautiful baby does it make it more tolerable?? I remember about 30 mins after my sister had her first baby she said that wasn't so bad. Even though she had been in agony just short time before that. 

Angel  Love the Santa photo. I hope that Emma starts to feel better now that you know for sure she is having reflux. I hope the Zantac does the trick and gives her (and you) some relief. Poor little girl. Its so hard when they are so little and can't tell you what is wrong. 

AFM - I would love it if I didn't need that referral. I would like to think that the delay is just the universe telling me I don't need it. I guess I will know in the next two weeks. Now if only I could speed up time a bit. Vegas, I'm sure you would be ok with me speeding us up to Dec 12!! 

Not much else going on with me at the moment. My sister comes home on Thursday. I don't know if I told you guys but she is in the last year of her schooling to become a midwife. Her whole family moved to Ontario for her first two years, they were able to move back here for her third year and she had to go back to Ontario for her last year (her family stayed here). Its been really tough on all of them. I am looking forward to seeing her. I know her kids are super excited. She has to go back Dec 31 and will be completely done in April.


----------



## angel2010

I hope you have a good time with your sister and that it helps you tww go faster.


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: thank you for sharing your birth story. Sorry you never made it to the birthing pool, but you made it through! I love the name Astrid. It suits her better than your other options. How is Eva doing as a big sister? 

Angel: how is Emma doing with the Zantac? 

Jen: you are on a lot of supplements! Fingers crossed this is your month, but if it's not at least you'll have Disney to distract you and will be able to ride all the rides. It should be nice weather for your visit.

Stef: how are you and Sienna getting along?

Meli: Xzavier is looking so good these days. Sorry one of the nurses wasn't being nice the other day. I'm not sure what she said, but everyone on the NICU should be positive at all times. Sure there may be setbacks, but there have been and will continue to be more positive advances so there is no need to focus on anything negative.

Afm: please send labor vibes my way on Saturday and Sunday. My doctor is on call and if I don't have the baby until Thursday then I'll miss Charlotte's Christmas program on Friday. I've been feeling pretty good this week and even managed to vacuum the whole house last night. My bags are packed and I'm ready to go. Pretty sure baby is content on the inside, but has completely outgrown the space. I took a photo earlier this week that I'll post later. Everyone comments how big my tummy is, gee thanks!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, so glad your work approved your PT hours! I learned a trick for pumping that seems to help - when I notice there is less coming out of one boob, I massage areas that are still firm while the pump is going. It gets things flowing again, and with doing this, I'm able to get 4 full ounces (out of one boob!). 

Vegas, I do think Sienna has some gas, she seems to be a gassy girl! I don't think, though, that it's the only reason she's been up all night. We get all the burps out and use gas drops and she was still up all night (although last night was soooo much better, more about that below!). 

I hope that things work out and you can have your section on the 8th instead! Sending labor vibes and FX!

Jas, what a story! And so quick, too! I agree with Angel, your pleas for help sounded like me, too! I was screaming at the top of my lungs and cursing and everything by the end at the birthing center (luckily I was the only one there!). 

Angel, I thought it might be reflux for a bit, but if it is, it's very mild and holding her more upright after eating for a little while takes care of it because it doesn't seem to effect her the way I would expect reflux to. I'm keeping an eye on how she reacts to feedings and nighttime to see if it gets any worse; it seems like it might just be that she is feeding for soothing and not to try and sooth reflux.

Is Emma doing better now that she has her meds?

Jen, I do think knowing the result will be a baby makes the pain more tolerable (I WOULD have had a natural birth if Sienna hadn't gotten stuck, by the time I'd been in labor for 40 something hours even my midwife recommended the hospital and an epidural, and just hours before she had been saying how against epidurals they are!).

That's awesome that your sister is studying to be a midwife! Would you have her be your midwife?

AFM, I have never been SO happy to sleep for 3 hours straight! We managed to keep Sienna awake a lot more yesterday. She fell asleep early last night, so I went to change her, which woke her up. I put her in her bassinet and she started screaming. I knew she wasn't hungry and her diaper was clean, and if she got picked up she stopped screaming, and binky made her stop screaming, so I knew she just didn't want to go to sleep. We put the baby monitor in the room and went back into the living room and let her cry it out for awhile. When we went to bed I fed her one more time, got some burps out and she passed out. She only woke every 3 1/2 - 4 hours to feed, and had one 30 minute bout of fussing, but NO screaming; we were able to stay in the bedroom the whole night! Hoping it repeats tonight!

Learned last night that it's STILL too soon for me to be doing a whole lot. We tried grocery shopping. The pain in my girl parts was so intense by the end of it that I thought I was going to cry. :wacko:

And she's 2 weeks today. Time is flying!


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/Emmaandcartcompare_zps18d7847a.jpg


Look how similar they look!!! I did not realize!


----------



## angel2010

So Emma has improved just barely with her meds. If it doesn't get better by Monday I will be calling again.

Stef, I am going to be trying that pumping tip the next time I do it! I REALLY need a hands free bra! 
I hope your bits start feeling better soon, mine took a while and then after it stopped hurting, once in a while it hurt again for a few days when I did too much. I also hope Sienna continues to sleep well. 

Jen, after the miscarriage I actually made a thread about how in the world I would manage a natural birth when I could barely handle the miscarriage contractions. I still ended up with an epidural, but I remember in labor telling Jeff at one point that the contractions I was getting were as bad as the miscarriage ones and I went hours past that!

Vegas, sending you tons of labor dust! Anything happening on its own? Hope it happens tomorrow so you can see Charlotte's program! But otherwise, only 5 more days!!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: for some reason I can't see your photos here, but I did see them on FB and they do look similar! Sorry you aren't seeing more improvement with Emma. How long did they say it would take to work?

Stef: hope Sienna continues to have good nights, and that the time between waking gets longer and longer. Take care of yourself and don't push yourself too much. You had the world's longest labor so it's going to take some time to heal fully.

Afm: I've had some cramping and back pain the last two evenings, but I believe it's just from overdoing it during the day. I just wish baby would choose his/her own bday. We put the tree up and decorated today. It's hard getting into the holiday season when it's 85 out, but the house smells like winter so at least that's something.


----------



## Middysquidge

Hey girls, 
I'm really struggling to get a minute to myself! Don't know if you saw on Facebook but were moving house unexpectedly we already have the keys to the new place and it needs do much stuff doing or organising including carpets throughout, washing machine, cooker, fridge freezer getting as well as decorating, cleaning, packing the house up, Christmas, Eva's birthday, Shane going to Las Vegas for the week and new bsby, I actually can't get a minute and when I do I sleep do I promise you are all in mug thoughts all of the rind and as soon as I can I'll write an update! 
Vegas all the best for this week thinking of you x


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas, I haven't been able to post either but you haven't been out of my mind or my prayers!!! I can't wait...:hugs::flower: baby G is almost here! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Will check in with y'allll as soon as I can! Stef, thanks for the squeezing boob while pumping trick. Have managed to squeeze a little more milk that way.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, Jen, how are you ladies???


----------



## vegasbaby

Middy: I can't believe you are moving with so much going on. Of course, it may just be as well to concentrate the chaos. Good luck!

Afm: so today I am 39+ 2. We have a Christmas party that lasts almost all day at work today, so I'm doing that until I leave for my doctor's appointment this afternoon and then I won't return to work until February 10th. 

So it's 4:30ish here and I can't sleep. I've been cramping all night, but I'm not sure if it is just too much pressure due to my huge bump, tummy trouble (which is what I suspect) or actual contractions. My doctor appointment isn't until 3:00 and it better not be anything else as a) my party is about an hour from home/doctor b) dh has a really important presentation at 1:00 he can't miss and c) today is our nephew's b-day so I'd prefer a unique date. Whatever. I'll keep you posted, but at this point I just want it to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

I hope you enjoy your party today in spite of feeling a little off!

Hi to everyone else!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, they do look A LOT alike! Did you have to call the doctor again for Emma? I want to get a hands free bra, too! I don't pump often but when I do I don't make great use of my dual pump... I only use one side at a time, I hate having both my hands occupied with it! I read somewhere of someone just buying a cheap sports bra and cutting small holes to use to insert the shields into, not sure how it works but I might try it (since I'm a cheapo).

Vegas, hope you have fun at your work party. Any updates on the cramping?

Jas, you must be superwoman trying to move with a newborn! Hope you get to rest soon.

Meli, glad the trick worked for you! I actually think I might have an oversupply, which would explain being able to get a full 4 oz each side when I pump (I actually got 4 ounces from one side one time right AFTER feeding Sienna).

AFM, like I mentioned, I'm thinking I might have an oversupply / forceful letdown, and that might be the problem with Sienna's reflux like symptoms. She chokes a little sometimes when feeding, and I've noticed that there's milk sort of bubbling out of her mouth and leaking down my stomach while she's feeding sometimes. I've been doing some research on it and trying some suggestions (e.g. feeding from one side for each feeding to avoid feeding too much foremilk which can cause gas, altering positions to work against gravity, burping more often, etc.). 

Oversupply would explain why she wants to feed more often, why she spits up so much and often 2-2 1/2 hours after being fed, why she's gassy or seemingly gassy...

Something I read on this - 


> This &#8216;average&#8217; mother&#8217;s baby will get a total of about 5 ounces of milk if he nurses on both breasts. The mother with too much milk, on the other hand, may have an ounce of foremilk and 3 ounces of hindmilk in each breast. This means that the baby may get 4ounces of milk on the first breast, and if you switch him to the other side, he may be so full that he will only get the ounce of foremilk that comes out at the beginning of the feeding. This results in a disproportionate amount of foremilk &#8211; and since foremilk is high in lactose, he may become gassy and spit up as a result of too much lactose being emptied into his bowel. Because he doesn&#8217;t get enough of the fatty hind milk, his stomach empties quickly and he wants to eat again soon.

So trying these new things seems to be helping somewhat. She was up from 9-midnight last night but after that, she slept all night just waking for feedings rather than being up all night screaming and wanting to feed constantly. This was the first night since that other night that she slept, so it was great for me! She's more awake today, as well, which hopefully will help with tonight. I've been trying a 1.5 hours awake / 1.5 hours asleep schedule and waking her from naps is essentially impossible (we've tried changing diapers, changing clothes, turning the TV up, playing loud music, fussing with her, pretty much everything, the kid could sleep through WWIII if she wanted to!). Today she woke up from a nap and stayed up on her own for 2.5 hours... hoping it doesn't backfire with me not being able to get her up from this nap!

My parents left on Saturday, which was sad :( They're planning on moving out here as soon as they can get everything together, figure out what to do with their house, and my dad needs to find a job out here. Blake's mom even offered to let them stay at her house if they don't find a house right away. My brother is leaving to drive out on Friday, so he should be here by Saturday evening or Sunday, depending on when he leaves on Friday and if he goes straight to his hotel when he gets here or not. Oh... and his partner proposed to him! I hope I like this kid... meeting him for the first time when they get here...

I don't remember if I told you guys, but Blake quit smoking the day Sienna was born. He got one of those ecigs that you fill with the flavored liquid stuff, so that's been helping, and he hasn't had a single cigarette in 18 days. Every past attempt didn't last a day. He decided on her bday that quitting that day would make him want to stick it out (his dad died of lung cancer when he was 10). So proud of him!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that's so great that Blake has quit smoking. There was a time when I smoked and am happy that I quit. 

I plan on trying the sports bra trick when I get my pump. If I become an avid pumper after returning to work then I'll go for the pricier pump bra like the one Meli has.

I have no advice wrt oversupply. Personally, I just think newborns are fussy. I'm sure mine will be. 

Congrats to your brother!

Afm: just got back from the doctor. I didn't let him do a pelvic exam (because I still feel weird about having a male OB look at my hooha, yet I'm fine with having him cut me open). I do still have some cramping, but seeing as it's almost constant I don't think they are actual contractions. I only need to make it 40 more hours.


----------



## angel2010

Will hopefully reply tomorrow. Thinking about you Vegas, I know you can make it!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

how are youuuuuuuuuu?????

Keep us now posted! :hugs:

Stef and Vegas, 

I will take a close up pic and post of the front and back of my pumping bra so u guys can try to cut up a sports bra.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

how are youuuuuuuuuu?????

Keep us now posted! :hugs:

Stef and Vegas, 

I will take a close up pic and post of the front and back of my pumping bra so u guys can try to cut up a sports bra.


----------



## Middysquidge

Thinking of you Vegas x


----------



## Middysquidge

Bet you have a boy Vegas x


----------



## vegasbaby

Well, it's a girl! Grace Victoria Goodin was born at 7:55am weighing 8lb15oz and 20.5" long. We just decided on the name. I'll go into details later about everything later today as I really need a nap. Grace's blood sugar was low even after me feeding her, so she's in the transitional nursery being monitored. I can't post photos from my laptop on bnb, but I'll make an announcement on FB once we get her back on the room and she's all cleaned up. She's a little chunker for sure. We are totally in love.


----------



## StefNJunk

Yayyy!!! Congrats Vegas! What a beautiful name, too. I'll be watching for your announcement, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Meli_H

YAY Vegas! So happy for you guys. I can't wait to see her pictures on fb!! A chunker, indeed :hugs:

ha ha, from thumper, to chunker :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Grace is still in the damn nursery. Apparently her blood sugar levels are up, but they are taking their sweet time returning her to us. Also, she has a slight heart murmur which is also common in newborns. Meli, I haven't seen her in almost four hours and it's torture. I can only imagine how you've felt these last few months.


----------



## Meli_H

Awww they had BEST hurry up and bring sweet lil Grace Victoria to you soon!! Can't wait to see her pics :hugs:
P's. Love her name, and the initials are cool!


----------



## StefNJunk

I would say something and get her back! I know when they took Sienna to do hearing tests I was freaking out and it was only 20ish minutes!

Saw Grace's pic on FB - what a cutie! Loving those chunky cheeks!


----------



## jenkb123

I just had to pop in to say Congrats to you Vegas. I have been thinking about you the last couple of days and I am thrilled to hear that Grace is finally here. Love the name!! I hope they have given her back to you now!! Can't wait to see pictures!! 

Sorry I haven't posted in a little while. Things have been crazy busy with Christmas parties, birthdays, work, my sister being home and trying to get ready to go away on Sunday. I keep planning to write a quick reply and then run out of time. I have been thinking of all of you and reading your updates and loving your photo's!! 

I am hoping to get a chance to write a proper reply before we leave on Sunday.


----------



## Meli_H

Awww they had BEST hurry up and bring sweet lil Grace Victoria to you soon!! Can't wait to see her pics :hugs:
P's. Love her name, and the initials are cool!


----------



## StefNJunk

Finally typed up my labor story. Super long, sorry about that! Hard to write up 5 days in a short post :haha:

On Sunday, November 17th, we DTD in hopes it would help move things along. My cervix was so low that it hurt! Less than 10 minutes after we finished (right around 11pm), I got my first real, not BH, contraction. I knew it was different because it started in my back and moved into my abdomen. 

Monday, the 18th, I had mildly painful contractions all day, varying in time from 4-11ish minutes apart. I went to a meeting for my new work from home job for 4 hours and sat through the contractions (that was fun!). Monday night they seemed to slow down. Tuesday, same thing. I would think things were progressing but then it would all slow down. They were uncomfortable enough, though, that at night I was moving to the couch to not wake Blake up. 

Wednesday, the 20th, I really thought it was almost time. The contractions really kicked in at 2:30am, much stronger and 12-15 minutes apart. By 6:30am they were 9-10 minutes apart. When I showered around 10:30, I had a bloody show, then had a lot more by 4pm and around 6:30pm, accompanied by a number of contractions in a short period of time. Blake ended up leaving work early, around noon, just in case. I thought my water broke around 7 (and technically, I suppose it did, but it was only a slow leak). I took another shower that night to help with contractions, which ended up slowing them down some, but they were still just as strong. By that point, they were coming 3-5 minutes apart. They didnt progress any more that night, although they did keep coming, painful and sporadic (4-8 minutes apart, although one very strong one had 35ish minutes contraction free before it).

Thursday, the 21st, her due date - at 6am I had a cluster of contractions that lasted 4 minutes (this would end up being how almost the entire rest of my labor would go contractions one on top of the other!). Up to that point they had been at 5 minutes apart for an hour. I decided to take a bath to try and help with the pain. It didnt help much, but I dont think I filled the tub enough. At 8am I started using a heating pad on my back, which helped. Contractions were now 4 minutes apart for an hour. 

I had spent most of every night since Sunday sleeping between contractions and was exhausted already, and still had SO much time left. We were at the birthing center around 10am Thursday morning, and they checked me - I was at a 4. I lay down in the bed and tried sleeping through contractions some more. Blakes mom showed up, so Blake left to get something to eat, as he hadnt eaten yet. I spent the entire day with everyone trying to find things Id be willing to eat, but I was nauseous and in pain and exhausted and just didnt want to eat (I ended up eating half a granola bar all day). 

After Blake came back, he ended up falling asleep on the bed with me. He ended up passing out! At some point in the afternoon I got into the birthing pool (at the center they have hot tub style tubs, super nice). Around 6-6:30, Blake and his mom went to get dinner (again trying to convince me to let them bring food back for me!). While they were gone, things started getting more serious. My midwife checked me again around 7, and shortly after, my water officially broke (at least, this is what we told the hospital after I transferred so I would have more time to labor before they would decide it had been too long and emergency csection was necessary). I was in transition and feeling it BIG TIME. I threw up and was in a lot of pain. By 9 I was at a 9 (I cant remember but I think I was close to a 9 at 7) and thought it may finally be almost time, but also learned that Sienna had her hand up to her face and that she was back to back. 

From 9 on, Blakes mom waited outside the room because we thought it might happen at any time. We spent a lot of time trying different laboring positions to get Sienna to flip back the right way. I tried standing, laying in the tub, kneeling in the tub, sitting on the birthing stool, even sitting on the toilet. My midwife tried this thing with a scarf - she wrapped it tightly around my abdomen and pulled it back and forth while I was standing up bent over the bed. I was so convinced Sienna was going to come on her due date (and she would have, had she not been back to back and not putting enough pressure directly on my cervix to help it open up) that when I found out it was midnight, I cried (sort of, I was so exhausted and probably dehydrated that no tears came out). 

Most of my contractions during the day had been one on top of the other - Id get 3 back to back, then have a longer break than normal in between. When they werent too horrible, I decided this was ok, because I got longer rest periods in between. Once transition hit and shortly before, I changed my mind, because I was still getting 3 contractions, now extremely strong, on top of each other, but I wasnt getting the longer break in between. Id have 3 contractions lasting a total of 3-5 minutes, then have 1-2 minutes until the next set of 3. I was downright screaming at the top of my lungs. I hyperventilated a few times, having panic attacks.

At some point late in the night we switched to the shower. They ran the hot water on my lower back for about an hour before I decided I really had to do #2 (TMI ladies, I had been leaking stuff all over everywhere since my waters went, lol - blood, waters, in the shower little bits of poo at some point I had to pee and was going to go after a particularly bad contraction, but the contraction made me pee all over the floor). 

It was now close to 2am and I wasnt sure I could take anymore. My midwife had me try one more thing - she moved everything off the bed and had me crawl in circles. Sounds ridiculous, probably looked ridiculous (especially since I was crawling around in nothing but a bikini top)! But apparently, it could help a back to back baby flip face down, although it didnt work for us. After this, my midwife said she recommended we transfer to the hospital. She knew I was exhausted and in a lot of pain, and said we could continue to try getting her to flip or waiting for me to dilate more (I was stuck at just over 9), but then we run the risk of staying stuck and it could end up being dangerous. She recommended we transfer to the hospital, and she even recommended an epidural (even though hours before she was saying how against pain relief they are at the birthing center). 

I was SO heartbroken. I knew I had to transfer, that it was the safer option to reduce the risk of emergency csection, but all I could think about was how it was ruining my birth plan. I loved the idea of the birthing center, I loved the room we were in, I loved the thought of a natural water birth. I WOULD have given birth in that tub if she had been head up. 

So we packed up our stuff and my midwife and the doula that had been with her most of the night helped me out to the car while Blake carried our stuff. It took a good 10+ minutes to get from the room to the car (which wasnt very far) because I kept having to stop for contractions. I screamed most of the drive there; that was horrible, thank god it was only a few minute drive. My midwife asked me if I wanted to walk to the labor ward or take a wheelchair - I thought she was nuts. Wheelchair of course!

Somehow contractions slowed when we got to the room, but they were still just as painful, and I HATED having to wait for pain relief. Most of my plans had flown out the window already, and I knew the epidural would allow me to calm down, get some rest, and may help me dilate more since I wouldnt be so wound up, so I went with it. It took forever for the guy to get to the room to give me the epidural, and they were asking me all sorts of questions until then. 9cm dilated for 6+ hours and in extreme pain, and they want me to answer medical history questions?! Ugh.

After the epi, around 3:30-4 on November 22nd, Blake, my midwife and I were able to get some rest. Around 7am, my midwife left to head back the birthing center. Around 8, Blake left to go home and take care of the cats and pick a few things up (I had only planned a bag for the birthing center, not for being in the hospital). He was back by 10ish. By 11, I was FINALLY 10cm, and called my midwife to head back to the hospital. 

We started pushing by noon. I dont think Ive ever put so much effort into anything in my life! With the epi, we were, of course, limited to what positions I could be in, but I managed to get up on my knees and push in that position (by letting the epi wear off some, I was controlling it with a button). I was surprised to find that I had more progress pushing on my back with my legs up, holding on the sides of the bed / someones hand. Sienna wasnt just back to back, she was also stuck behind my pubic bone. Once the doctor came in and set up, Blake came to my side and held my hand, my midwife and nurse helped direct me on pushing. After many hours, the doctor suggested the vacuum thing. I kept trying on my own for a good hour or more (time flew by while pushing, it may very well have been a lot longer). I let the epi almost completely wear off before something told me to push the button (and I was glad I did, with needing the stitches). I ended up saying ok, go ahead and use the vacuum. This ended up being a good decision because I found out later that they were going to allow me two more pushes before recommending csection. It still took ALL of my effort and then some for a number of pushes in addition to the vacuum to get her out.

Right before my last push, Blake said, Come on Stef, push our daughter out! Sienna was born after many, MANY hours of labor and 5 hours of pushing, at 4:58pm on November 22nd at 7 pounds 10 ounces and 21.5 inches. I dont remember much of anything right after she came out. I commented that the placenta came out very quickly. I told the doctor that Blake wanted to cut the cord after he already had (I dont remember this at all, but he said once she came out, they let the cord finish pulsing and he cut it). I also told the doctor it was taking a long time to stitch me up. 

What everyone was amazed by, besides how long I labored and how long I went without pain relief, was that Siennas heart rate stayed completely healthy the entire time. Not one time did it accelerate or decelerate. She was perfectly content and unstressed the entire time.

I wish it had gone how I planned Im still upset it didnt. But it could have gone much differently and could have ended in emergency csection. I plan to go back to the birthing center for our next pregnancy and try to have my natural water birth.


----------



## Middysquidge

CONGRATULATIONS VEGAS! I love How totally crap I am at guessing genders! Literally I'm wrong every time! Beautiful name, so fid she just look like a little Grace then? Do you have her baby now? I saw her on fb, she's beautiful alright! Hope you're doing okay too!

Omg, Shane's gone out straight after work to his friends leaving do for drinks and I've been on my own from 7am until well it's now 22.36pm and he'll still be at least an hour, I'm so tired, my hand is actually throbbing from feeding and winding all of the time and I'm getting really angry and frustrated! I literally can't put Astrid down for a minute, even to write this, she's crying and grunting, I'm getting to the end of my tether, it annoys me as soon as OH goes out, he doesn't even text or ring to see if I'm okay! Too busy having fun and he'll get out if all of the night feeds, not that he does any anyway! As if I'd be able to go out drinking and have a full nights sleep! Men? 

Best go, duty calls again!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats again Vegas!!!
Thanks for sharing your story Stef.
I never got to properly resond, and still won't for a few days. We are leaving for Memphis tomorrow to see Jeff's family for Christmas.


----------



## StefNJunk

How nice of Sienna to throw up on my boob. Thought she was making hungry faces because we had just finished on one boob and she started doing the lip smacking thing. Went to put her to the other boob and bam... puke. Gross. Payback for that boob leaking all over her pjs? :haha:

Have you guys ever had experience with baby acne? She has it pretty bad. Midwife recommended rubbing breast milk on it. Seems to be helping a little bit, just hate seeing all that irritation on her poor face.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm exhausted just reading your story, can't imagine having actually lived it. I'm just so happy everything turned out well. Sounds like Sienna was just content in your tummy and wasn't about to let some pesky contractions and pushing boss her around! I wonder if she'll have a strong personality like my Charlotte. 

Middy: my dh is already planning on going out of town for a football game, so really they are all the same. With Charlotte I'd call him at work crying and beg him to come early as sometimes it was all just too much and that was with him being gone just nine hours.

Angel: safe travels! I know it has been quite cold and a bit icy in Memphis.

Jen: safe travels to you too.

Afm: Grace was returned to us at about 3:00. She's been super good all day and finally opened her eyes and kept them open for a good 20 minutes while Charlotte was visiting. I don't think Charlotte knows what to make of Grace, who she called Gravy. Charlotte was more interested in the balloon that came with a flower arrangement we got and the view from our eighth floor room than her new sister. They have the rest of their lives to bond. 

I was just allowed to get up and walk for the first time since my surgery. So far, so good. My tummy looks like a marshmallow, but I appreciate the fact I no longer have a tiny human bouncing on my bladder or spreading out my ribs!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm sure she will have a strong personality! She's already a stubborn little girl and she's already so much like Blake... I'm in trouble :haha:

I agree about the man thing. Blake isn't going anywhere, but he does seem to think taking care of a newborn all day is easy and I should have time to get all the house stuff done and my 2 work from home jobs. We got into it this morning when he woke me up looking for a pair of his pants and freaking out because they were still in the dryer (dry, just hadn't been brought up yet). I had only been asleep 3 hours because Sienna had been up all night screaming and he was bitching about having to go to the cold basement after taking a shower and I commented about having been up all night with a screaming newborn. He said something about sleeping when she's asleep and like it's so hard to feed her then lay her down. I wanted to punch him! 

How is Grace doing? Are her sugar levels back to normal? That's super cute - Gravy. 

I forgot to add one thing to my story - one of the things my midwife tried to help me progress before we transferred. She had me push with everything I had while she tried to push the lip of cervix that was left out of the way. It hurt like HELL. We tried that a good 3 or 4 times for about 10 minutes each time. Horrible!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, Grace is so adorable, and Charlotte calling her Gravy is just too cute! I hope things are going well for you all. I am sorry they kept her away so long. They kept Carter for that and his temp. I didn't see him until he was 5 hours old.:growlmad:
I have called Jeff crying as well. 

Stef, thanks for the sports bra tip, I am going to try that! Good luck to Blake. I am an ex smoker and it is very hard to quit. I ended up using Chantix to quit.
I have heard breast milk works well on the acne, has it improved?
Your birth story sounds exhausting, which I am sure it was. Pushing past that lip does sound awfully painful! I can't believe you held out that long with the the pain! How did you like the tub? I have always wanted a water birth.

Jen, hope you are doing well.

Meli, Xzavier is such a champ! I loved the isolette clings. Do they have any idea why he is losing grams? 

Middy, how inconsiderate of Shane. I would be making him do a night feed on the weekends! With the holidays, the store Jeff works at is open until 11pm. Some days I leave around ten am for a play date, then he goes to work and won't get home until midnight after I'm in bed. It is brutal!

AFM, Emma's zantac doesn't really seem to be making much of a difference. She still barely sleeps in the day (she is currently in her car seat on the dryer in hopes of a nap). She is starting to smile while interacting though. And while that doesn't make up for the nap misery, it does make it easier to take. 
Carter is doing okay with her, I just wish I wasn't sitting holding her so often. 
So we went to Mephis to visit Jeff's family. We had a good time, his aunt and grandma were there and it was really nice because they haven't seen Carter in about 2.5 years. He had a great time playing with them. Jeff's mom is in bad shape though. The looks awful. She has really bad diahrrea and nausea. She has throat cancer and she has barely eaten a thing since Thanksgiving. Sounds unbelievable, but it is true. She has lost over 60lbs in about 6 weeks. Her throat is so raw and bleeding from the radiation and chemo that she can barely stand to swallow even water. It was so sad seeing her struggle so much. Jeff was having a horrible time watching her. She mostly stayed in bed and when she wasn't, she was asleep sitting up on the couch. I think she will be done with the treatments this week, but it may take up to 12 weeks for her throat to heal. If we living closer I would go out there and help. Apparently my sister in law that is a nurse and lives ten minutes away is never willing to help. She has a an old friend that is staying with her to help drive her to her treatments and help, but apparently she also hasn't been much help at home. 
Nothing much else happening, aside from Carter's stocking, I am done Christmas shopping. I still need to wrap everything though.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: so based on this last birth, are you in a hurry to do it all again?

Angel: your poor mil. Do they believe the treatments have helped? Also, I'm sorry Jeff has been so busy at work. I'm lucky that Charlotte is in daycare this week and Ben is home to help, but next week she'll be home and other than a Christmas Day, Ben will be working. 

Afm: Gracie is doing quite well. She didn't want to sleep last night and only wanted bottled milk. My milk just came in so she's doing better at the boob today. Did anyone have a lot of swelling after they gave birth or is it just me? My ankles are more swollen now than they were when I was pregnant. Heck, I've only lost ten pounds which totally sucks. I'm not allowed to even walk around the block until four weeks pp. it's hard because I feel pretty darn good, I'm only on Advil now as I want to keep off of the heavier stuff. Charlotte is adjusting well, she plays with a doll that she says is her sister since she isn't allowed to carry the real baby around.


----------



## angel2010

Stef had swollen ankles I think. I still can't wear my wedding ring. I don't think I am swollen though, I think I need to lose more weight.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

I hope youre doing well! Almost time to go on your vacay, right? How exciting!!

*Stef,*

All I can say is, oh my goodness. Blakes reaction was a typical man response, right? Because we baby them so darn much!

Oh, and I am also interested in your response to vegas about your willingness to do this all over again.

*Vegas, *

LOL at your tummy looking like a marshmallow. I would expect nothing less than that, seeing as Gracie weighed ALMOST 9 LBS!

I didnt have swelling after giving birth, as a matter of fact, I was able to see the difference in swelling right away after giving birth. I guess I was really swollen throughout this pregnancy and didnt even know it!! Then again, my pg experience was totally cut short so maybe its not even applicable.

Im glad Gracie is doing better at feeding!

*Middy,*

How is your move coming along? 

*Angel,*

I forgot to say that YES, Cart and Emma DO look so much alike! I bet Emma will look just like Cart, except for darker hair.

Xzavier is losing grams because of his ostomy bag. The intestinal resection is causing him to dump; its what happens to some people as a side effect of gastric bypass surgery. His nutrients are going through his system too fast and arent being absorbed effectively. His Dr. from a couple of weeks ago found the perfect combination: continuous feeds via his stomach tube, 6 ccs per hour, with a 20 calorie fortifier. His new Dr. switched it to 6.5 and now 7 ccs per hour, with a 24 calorie fortifier. It took his old Dr. a few days to find what worked for Xzavier, and now his new dr. changed it up. Im trying not to get frustrated and dont want to tell his dr cant you do what Dr. Gangitano did? KWIM? I need to talk to his nurse today and pick her brain before I approach his dr.

I hope Emmas reflux is getting better! I am terrified thats a problem we will run into with Zavy when we start bottle feeds. I hear its a common preemie side effect.

Sorry to hear about Jeffs mom. I will pray for her and she will get better once she stops treatment.

Yay to finishing Xmas shopping. Im done also, since Im only buying gifts for dh and ds. Actually, I still need to buy dhs gift, I plan to do that on Friday on the way home from the hospital I will stop by the mall; I already know what I am going to buy him. It should be pretty empty at 11pm at night (I hope!). As Ive heard it put comically on fb Aint nobody got time for that! LOL.

Oh, and I need to lose weight too! I have no time for exercising so Im trying not to stress out about it. I just want to concentrate on my lil man coming home then I will deal with this extra weight. 6 weeks post delivery I went to my dr and she dialed my synthroid meds back down. Too bad because I was losing weight (which I have now gained back!). It was pretty cool except the fact that I had a racing heart, which is a side effect of when your meds are too high. I figured it would be a good idea to not have a heart attack so I am taking the new lower dosage.

*AFM,*

Zavy is doing great, so Im doing great!

I havent had time to go on fb lately since I returned to work! I will log in and catch up as soon as I can.

My return to work is going well thus far. Kind of stressful but thats to be expected, right? 

Life is great!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so happy to hear you are doing well even if you are super busy. I'm sorry Xzavier is having some minor issues with his ostomy bag and I have no idea how they decide how much is the right amount. I'm guessing it has to do with his current weight and if you don't up the amount then baby can't gain. Just my assumption. I know you are ready for him to reach five pounds so he can get the surgery to fix his tummy, but sometimes slow and steady wins the race. Every day I read your updates I am in awe of Xzavier's progress and know everything is progressing just as it should.

Afm: forget about marshmallow tummy, I now have porn star boobs! Actually they are so engorged they look like a bad boob job and they hurt like crazy. I'm nursing as much as she'll allow, plus I'm using compresses and even cabbage leaves for short periods of time to try to relieve the pressure, but I think it's just going to take a few days to subside. I also just got my double electric pump in so I want to play with it, but not until I can get the girls under control. 

Grace has lost an entire pound so I need to feed like crazy, plus I'm giving formula after a few of the feeds just to make sure she's getting all she needs. She's a pretty easy baby thus far. My biggest concern is she has already developed a diaper rash. I stopped using real wipes a few days ago and am now just using a tissue or warm moist paper towel followed by some ointment. Fingers crossed this works.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

You are right about slow and steady winning the race. Thanks for reminding me of that.

Lol at bad boob job! 

Im so glad to hear Grace is an easy baby thus far. Was Charlotte the same?

Sorry to hear that she already has a diaper rash. Poor thing!! FX that it goes away soon, and that your boobies stop hurting so much!

*AFM,*

I am thinking of buying this bassinet, but wanted feedback from yall. I like the vibrating and audio. I learned my lesson to check in before buying something (Baby Bjorn carrier). Btw, I did buy an Ergo baby carrier and a moby wrap! Your thoughts?

The First Years - Carry-Me-Near 5-in-1 Baby Bassinet

The First Years bassinet for your baby is a portable sleeper, bassinet, bedside sleeper, play seat and changing table all in one. The First Years 5-in-1 bassinet has a strong handle that lets you carry your sleeping baby from one room to another. With a sturdy base, this baby bassinet can either rock back and forth or lock into place.

The First Years Bassinet: 

The three sleep modes: portable sleeper, bassinet and bedside sleeper 
Ergonomically designed handle allows you to carry your sleeping baby from room to room in the portable sleeper 

Controls are built directly into the handle; battery-operated gentle vibrations, five peaceful audio selections and a nightlight 

The First Years baby bassinet features a sturdy base that can rock back and forth or lock into place 

Easily convert the bassinet into a bedside sleeper that securely attaches to the adult bed 

Vinyl-covered changing table offers a separate surface from the sleep area 

Portable sleeper becomes a play seat complete with fun plush characters that dangle from the canopy


----------



## Meli_H

Angel,
a few months ago you posted a link on fb to walmart of a baby/infant carrier you had purchased? I remember it was on clearance and when I went to buy it it was sold out already. Just curious which one it was?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: for a bassinet, that looks awesome. My only concern with bassinets is how long until Xzavier outgrows it. I expect he'll still be small when you bring him home, but babies grow in length pretty quickly and you may only use it for a few months before you need a new system. If you are ok with that, then go for it!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I think my mil is meeting with the oncologist next week to see if she can stop treatments. She is back in the hospital now and they did surgery to insert a feeding tube. She can't swallow a single thing.
I am sorry about Grace's rash, has it gotten better? When do you go to the pediatrician or have you already?
I am so happy the hear that Charlotte has taken well to her and that Grace isn't giving you guys too hard a time.

Meli, I looked through my facebook and can't find any post about a carrier. I have a moby wrap that I love and an ergo carrier. I used the ergo a couple of times when Cart was a toddler. I haven't used it with Emma because she is too small. 
I do like the bassinet. I would have the same worry Vegas does. It really depends on how long you plan to keep him in your room. If you plan to start putting him in his crib after a couple of months it should work. But, it is very nice and if you have the money, why not spend it on the convenience. I love how you can transfer him and you could always keep the changing station around after he outgrew the bed.
Xzavier's weight loss makes perfect sense, when do you think you will bring up the feeding strategy?
They haven't lowered my thyroid dose yet. My tsh went up high again in the last month of pregnancy, I think because my heartburn was so bad, I had to disregard the calcium rule. So anyhow, I am still on my high dose, doesn't seem to be helping with weight. I am so hungry all the time with breastfeeding. 

Stef, Middy and Jen, how you ladies doing?


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I hope your mil gets good news next week. Although no one wants a feeding tube, it's good she is getting some nutrition. How is Jeff doing with all this? I couldn't even imagine.

Sorry your thyroid is still out of whack. I hear you with bf'ing and hunger. My hormones are still going crazy. I'm freezing at bedtime despite it being warm here and then I wake up covered in sweat. Luckily this means the weight is dropping off, but I have a ways to go. 

Afm: Grace is doing quite well. She stayed up from like 5:00-10:00 yesterday and then only woke twice last night for feeding then right back to sleep. I'm combo feeding as she always wants a little more even after she's done nursing. She stays on each side for like 20-30 minutes so I'm confident she's getting all there is to get. I don't mind giving her the formula and know she needs to know how to drink from a bottle for when she starts daycare. I'm doing well too. My incision is healing nicely, but I do get a burning sensation if I stand for too long. 

So funny little story. Last night Charlotte came into the bathroom right when I got out of the shower. She wanted to know why I had band aids on my tummy, which I explained, and then she wanted to know why I have hair down there. Well, normally I keep well groomed, but with the stitches and what not I've been forced to revert to nature. Charlotte mused that she has hair on her legs, but not on her butt (which is what she was calling the area). Lord, please don't let her talk about this at daycare!


----------



## angel2010

I am glad Grace is still doing well and last night was an easy one. That is so cute about Charlotte, and calling it a butt.:haha:

I am always waking up sweating, I didn't realize it was the bf or hormones. I made Jeff turn on the ac last night! 

Jeff is having a hard time with his mom. It doesn't help that his brother isn't really being helpful there and Jeff knows that is we lived there still he and I would both help.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: we will be using our AC for sure this weekend as it is going to be 88 degrees! Not very Christmasy. It should cool down to 70 on Wednesday, but geeze! 

I'm sure Jeff wishes y'all could do more. Are you planning on going for another visit anytime soon? I know it is a pretty long drive with little ones, but at least it's doable over a weekend.

The hormone thing is crazy. I woke up weighing 2.5lbs lighter than the night before. I'm cool with that. Of course I plan on doing some serious baking this weekend and Monday/Tuesday so that will put a stop to the weight loss. 

Jen: I'm guessing you are here in Orlando. Hope you are having a great time. The weather has really been nice even if it does heat up this weekend. I want to hear all about your trip when you get back.


----------



## jenkb123

Hello from Orlando. The weather had been fabulous for us so far. Waiting in a really long line at Epcot (for Soar). Having a great trip so far. Its been really busy. We have done Magic Kingdom (with the Mickey parade and christmas party), Outlet mall, Sea World, Animal Kingdom, Universal Studios/Island of Adventure, Typhoon Beach and today we are at Epcot for the morning and shopping this afternoon. Tomorrow is Kennedy Space Center. Christmas day we have nothing planned and 26th home. I'll need a holiday after the holiday. Af was kind enough to arrive just before we left so I've been able to go on all the rides I want. No big roller coasters though. Too scary!! Hope everyone is doing well. I'll try to reply better later!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jenk: you've now been to more places in and around Orlando than I have. We plan on going to a Sea World for Charlotte's birthday this year, and Ben won passes to Kennedy SC, but we haven't had time to go (well, it was just too hot to go this summer, so maybe this spring). Let me know what you think. Glad you are having such a good time and getting to ride the rides.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, have a great time!!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jenkb123

Merry Christmas girls!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day with your families!!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everyone, 

thanks for all your input about the bassinet. I think we will go with that one.

Vegas, 
LOL at the Charlotte story!! I was rofl. Glad to hear Grace is sleeping better! 

Angel,
Thanks for the info on the carrier. Now I remember what I was referring to. It's a seat to use at restaurants or even at home.

jen, 
Glad u had a wonderful time in Florida. 

Stef and middy, hope all is well!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! Xoxo


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, the acne is doing somewhat better, on her face anyway. It's spread down her neck and onto her chest, where it's actually pretty bad, but to be honest I'm not sure it's acne on her chest. We're going to switch to Dreft for her clothes just in case. I stopped trying the breast milk because it didn't seem to be working too well, but I tried it again Christmas Eve and yesterday it looked much better, so I think I'm going to try it again. 

I loved being in the tub, I really wish I could have had her there. A shower is better for the pain, since you can direct the hot water right onto your lower back, but the tub was easier when I was exhausted. 

Is Emma's reflux doing any better now? How is Jeff's mom doing?

Vegas, not in a hurry to do it all again, lol. I do want a second to be close in age to Sienna, but if we stick with what we talked about before, we'll be waiting until she's 2 to start trying for another.

Angel's right, I had A LOT of swelling after, along with high BP. It was in my ankles, feet, legs. My feet were HUGE. My midwife diagnosed me with postpartum pre-e. It ended up going away on its own, though. I forgot just how skinny my feet and legs are until it went away. How is your swelling doing now? What about your porn star boobs? :haha:

That story about Charlotte and your "butt" made me lol!

Meli, loved the pics of Xzavier in those outfits! He's such a cutie. Glad to see that he is back to gaining weight, too!

Jen, glad you enjoyed your trip! 

AFM, doing well here. Sienna has gotten so much better at night (except Christmas Eve, the one time I have to get up early the next morning, of course). It may have been a combination of things keeping her up - I'm getting better burps out of her now (I was having issues getting her to burp before), so she has less gas problems; I think the boob that has the forceful letdown doesn't produce enough milk (I thought it was over producing, thus the forceful letdown, but I pumped just that side once last week and it only gave me an ounce, while the other side gives me 4, and the side that gave me less is the one she usually ate from right before bed, so she may have been left hungry); I'm holding her upright for a few minutes at night before laying her down for bed. She's still spitting up a lot, but she's not screaming all night anymore (or rarely now).

Getting all our labor and birth bills in the mail. Up to 13k+. The midwife is billing us for the birth anyway in spite of being transferred to the hospital because of the hours we spent with her before the birth. Blake is pissed - she told us if we didn't give birth at the center, we wouldn't be charged for it. I'm super upset because it means with future birth(s) we won't be going through the center and I either have to find a new midwife (the center was the only option here for midwife care that doesn't include a home birth or hospital birth) or do a hospital birth. 

Other than that, we're doing well over here. Christmas was good. Hope everyone had a good Christmas as well!


----------



## vegasbaby

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas yesterday.

Meli: it is so great to see that Xzavier is putting on weight again. Loved all his Christmas outfits and loved even more that one was intended for a wine bottle. Lol.

Stef: hospital bills are crazy expensive. Make sure you negotiate. I bet you can get up to 50% off, maybe more, if you ask. Also, I noticed on my bills that they'll let you pay over three years. Sucks that the birthing center is also charging the full amount. Will they negotiate with you? I know Blake is good with negotiating. Honestly, if I were you I think I'd consider finding a midwife in an ob's office for any subsequent pregnancies. That way you can keep it natural, but you'll have MD's available should you run into the same issues again. 

Btw, I can't see any baby candy on Sienna in any of your photos. Also, All makes a dye free detergent that is way cheaper than Dreft if you're looking for options.

Afm: So all my swelling, including the boobs, has reduced dramatically. I've lost all but six pounds, so that's a relief. I think Grace is starting to get a touch of reflux as she gags after eating on occasion. She still hasn't put her weight back on so we have to go back to the doctor on Tuesday. She also still has wicked diaper rash that now has prescription meds being applied to it. Her cord finally fell off toddy so I can start giving her proper baths. I think sitting in some warm clean water will help her sore bottom.

So we are combo feeding Grace. Is anyone exclusively breast feeding? Just curious. I've already started pumping so I'll have a stash for daycare and can get about four ounces total now. She only likes to take one side per feeding and I'm not sure if she is getting enough. So hard to know what they need.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'm not sure if the hospital will go down any more; the bills we have now are already drastically reduced for being self pay. We do plan to try, though. And the midwife refuses to negotiate, Blake did try. Her response to me - "Please understand that I care a lot about you and I am not charging for a lot of extra time I have gladly spent with you. But we have to pay our bills, too."

It's the lighting in the pics I've posted that hide the acne. Took this pic purposely in lighting that shows it, Today the left side of her face is worse than yesterday and you can see part of her chest. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/bFlB2gi.jpg

Glad your swelling is better! As for Grace only liking one side while feeding, do you let her go until she stops on her own? With Sienna, I pull her off right when she starts to get a little lazy with sucking, burp her and put her on the other side. I was letting her finish on one side before, and I don't think she was getting enough. And we are exclusively breast.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: the baby acne should clear soon enough. Like you, I'm not sure if that's more baby acne on her chest or not. What does Google say? 

That sucks that the hospital has already lowered their bills and it's still that expensive. 

Yes, I do generally let her finish a side so she gets the fore and hind milk and so she builds up my supply. I always offer the other side and sometimes she goes a good while and other times she pulls off after a few minutes. If she's still hungry after all that then she gets a few ounces of formula. I'm shocked she hasn't put on weight as she's always eating, but she's also always pooping.


----------



## Meli_H

Btw I dont think I mentioned that we finally purchased Zavys nursery furniture. You know me; all about reduce, reuse and recycle and was planning to buy furniture secondhand. Well, dh was shoping online Black Friday and found a set he loved at JCPenney. Its white, which is what I wanted, and it matches the crown molding and baseboards. Needless to say, he fell in love with it and it was a great deal. Its a 3 piece set; crib, dresser and changing table. He also purchased an organic mattress, organic sheet sets and organic changing pad and covers. Came out to $950 for everything. I about had a fit about the price, but my mom said Let him spend the money. Its his last child. Soooooooooooo I relented.

I did find a white Bellini glider with blue cushions from Craigslist, he was asking $200 but I got him down to $150. These gliders cost around $400-$500 brand new so I think I got a good deal. (I had to fudge the price to DH and tell him the seller agreed to $100; I had to make it a price he couldnt refuse or else he would have bought a brand new glider).

So get this. On Christmas Eve he says We make beautiful babies. Dont you want another one? I was like What?! Lets get Zavy settled in home before we even talk about it. That night, I mentioned the conversation to my mom and auntie. Well, the next night I had a dream. I dont remember all the details about the dream, I think I overheard doctors discussing my situation and my successful term pregnancy odds, and in my dream I made the decision to not have any more babies! Well, you know how much I believe in my dreams now,; remember I had the dream at 6.5 weeks pregnant that God told me your baby will be fine and then at 10 weeks I dreamt that Zavy was a boy? Since those dreams came true, I pay attention to them! I shared the dream with my mom and auntie the next day, and told them I am sharing with them to back me up if in the future dh truly wants to try for another. I dont want to tell him the dream now, but I dont want him to think I am making the dream up in the future if he broaches the subject. Makes sense?

Oh and idk if you guys read the comments people post on fb for Zavy but it cracks me up because lots of my family in Mexico, especially the older generation, post in all CAPS. I joke to dh that there must be a law in Mexico that keyboards sold to the older generation must just have the CAPS function and not lower case LOL.

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the tip about All making a dye free detergent. Good to know! I will start buiying it after I use up the Dreft I spent an arm and a leg on. And youve lost almost ALL your pg [email protected][email protected]# * I am so jealous!!! * :thumbup:

*Stef,*

That STINKS that you have such large medical bills. :growlmad:

Angel, Middy and Jen,

I hope you guys are doing great!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! 

Xoxo.

here is the crib, but ours is in white.

https://www.jcpenney.com/savanna-tori-convertible-crib---espresso/prod.jump?ppId=1be69e0


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I actually use the All detergent now which is why I wanted to try the Dreft. I'm not sure if she could be having a reaction to the Free & Clear... I'm hoping not because Dreft is crazy expensive. I did quite a bit of Googling and another option is a reaction to something I'm eating / drinking. Apparently a reaction to dairy is common, so if things don't start clearing up with switching detergents, I might try eliminating some things from my diet (although milk is going to be TOUGH, I'm all about my chocolate milk, lol).

That is odd that Grace isn't gaining weight with eating that much. Make sure you let us know what the doctor says next week!

Meli, the crib is beautiful! I would have KILLED Blake if he spent that much, too. Good deal on the glider! 

Do you think DH will be very upset about not having another baby?


----------



## vegasbaby

Anyone need/want a free pumping bra? Saw this on bnb, plus a friend saw it on another forum too. I paid $7.95 for shipping, but that's it. Really hoping it's not some sort of scam, but I did get confirmation from Simple Wishes that my order has been received. 

Anyway, here is the bnb link with all the info: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/2091565-wow-free-simple-wishes-pumping-bra.html


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

I am hoping that DH's comment was just him caught up in the moment:wacko:

vegas,

Thanks for the info. I already have 2 but I think I will buy at least 2 more. Can't go wrong at that price!

Ps re the comment u made on fb re Charlotte beingso difficult and looking forward to daycare opening next week: I wanted to say "I hope she doesn't muse out loud about your hairy butt" but it wasn't appropriate nor would anyone get the joke :haha:


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

I am hoping that DH's comment was just him caught up in the moment:wacko:

vegas,

Thanks for the info. I already have 2 but I think I will buy at least 2 more. Can't go wrong at that price!

Ps re the comment u made on fb re Charlotte beingso difficult and looking forward to daycare opening next week: I wanted to say "I hope she doesn't muse out loud about your hairy butt" but it wasn't appropriate nor would anyone get the joke :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I hope the detergent change helps, maybe when she gets bigger you can switch back. I am glad she is sleeping better. You may be right about that boob producing less, but remember that pumping amounts are a lot of times not accurate measures of how much we are making. 
As for the bills, I can't blame the center/midwife for billing you some since you did use there services, but they shouldn't have told you they wouldn't. All the terms should have been spoken up front.

Vegas, glad your swelling went down. Is the cream helping for Grace's diaper rash yet?
I feed Emma the same way as you. She pooped like 10 times a day for at least 6 weeks.
Thanks for the link, I got one of those bras! I have been using the sports bra idea Stef gave us. I don't pump much though. And when I do I don't get much.

Meli, yay to purchasing furniture!! Sounds like you got a good deal. There is a set I really from JCP too.
I would go with you gut about having more babies. I am sure a frank discussion with Raul would do the trick.
And lol about the old people and caps!
Ah!!! Just clicked on your link and that is the set I want. I love the dresser/hutch that it has.

I will do my own reply a bit later. I hate typing with one hand!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I think it's sweet that Raul wants another baby, but I completely understand your hesitation. As I've mentioned my SIL has had two more since her 29 week old premie was born due to an incompetent cervix. Both of the younger kids were born at week 37. So it is possible. 

I can't believe how big Xzavier is looking in that latest photo of you holding him. He'll be home before you know it!

And I try not to think about what Charlotte tells other people about us. As of last week my "butt" is no longer hairy as I was able to shave. 

Stef: how's the baby acne doing? 

Afm: my inlaws are in town. I took Grace in for a weight check-up as she wasn't gaining, but she gained 11 ounces in seven days! The doctor said she'll be back to her birth weight in four more days. Once she gets back up in weight I won't have to wake her to eat any more. Of course, she'll still wake me. Lol.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I can understand not wanting another baby after the worries with Xzavier - is it just because you're worried about it happening again? Like Vegas said, it is possible to go full term on subsequent babies because they know now what precautions you would need to take. Although I can completely understand not wanting to end up on bed rest with little superhero X wanting your attention!

Angel, thanks for the link for the Dreft on FB. We went to the dr. last night and the NP we saw said it's definitely just baby acne, but I'm going to continue with the Dreft for now (since we already bought it!). If it helps, good, if not we just won't buy it again. The price on it through the link you sent is good through the 17th of January, so I should know by then if it helps and can buy it at that price to get more. 

I understand the midwife charging some for her services, but she is charging the full labor and delivery amount; she didn't deliver Sienna so I don't know how she can do that. Blake already tried talking with her because he knew I wanted to go back in the future, but she won't budge. Upsetting because I feel like I can't trust them now, so we won't be going back :(

Vegas, it's probably best to not think about what Charlotte tells people :haha: I'd imagine that goes for everyone with kids that age! 

Go you for shaving, I waited almost 5 weeks before going down there! Lol. I was worried about the stitched up area being irritated by the razor. It was a forest. Worse than that... I waited that same amount of time to shave my legs again :wacko: That was just pure laziness. 

The acne is ehh. Seems to be a bit better on her face, but worse on her chest. She also has a bit on her arms now, and there's some + dry skin all over her scalp. The NP last night said it's all normal; some babies get baby acne over their whole body. 

Yay for gaining weight! Go Gracie!

AFM, went to the doctor's office last night because Sienna has had the sniffles pretty bad, a minor cough, and she had a reflux incident the other night that scared me. It sounded like she was choking on stomach acid and a few minutes later she threw up pretty bad. She also was having a hard time eating for hours. She would try, would pull off and start freaking out searching for the nipple again, just to repeat. It took me hours to calm her down and for her to eat enough to be satisfied. I'm not sure if it was from reflux or frustration with not being able to latch properly because she can't breath well through her nose. The same thing happened the night before that and last night, but not nearly as bad. Anyway, we need to do saline spray / suctioning and the NP prescribed Zantac for the reflux.

Blake told me last night he's been thinking up names for number 2 already, lol.

Oh, and Sienna is up to 9 pounds 15 ounces.


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

How funny that you had your eye on the same JCP nursery furniture. You have good taste! DH also liked the hutch but I did put my foot down on that. I refuse to allow him to pay $400 just for a hutch lol. I'll post a pic of the nursery when it's all done (and who knows when that will be LOL)

*Vegas,*

So glad that Grace is gaining the weight so quickly and you can stop taking her to the dr so often. Although in all the pix you post she looks so adorbs and chunkers its hard to see that shes lost any weight lol.

How are you coping with your in laws in town?

*Stef,*

Sorry that your mw is charging you the full amount, when they stated they wouldnt if they didnt deliver. Hopefully they will rethink it and work with you, I mean, thats stupid for them not to do so and then lose you as a future customer, not to mention you could warn others away from them in future. IF they refuse to work with you on adjusting the bill, I would go on Yelp and submit a review stating the facts of how they screwed you. Just sayin

And yes, the primary reason I would be afraid to get pregnant again is because of the incompetent cervix. I know they can do a cerclage but my goodnessif I got pg again, and took all the steps to avoid premature delivery, but STILL delivered early, I dont think I could EVER forgive myself. Secondary reason is because I dont want to ignore Zavy while I am on bed rest..I feel like he has been through so much, he deserves ALL my time and attention. I know there is a fine line between overindulging and spoiling children, I need to keep my eye on that but I know Raul will keep me in line.

Sorry to hear about Siennas reflux. I am SO afraid of this with Zavy. We wont know if he has reflux until a couple of weeks after his surgery, which is when they will start bottle feedings in addition to the nasal gastro tube thats delivering his cheeseburgers.But I know reflux is a common preemie problem. And sometimes it sounds like he's choking on his own saliva! arghhh. I pray that he will be spared this.

*Jen,*

I hope you are doing well and have recovered from your fun holiday!

*Jasmine,*

Where are you?? Probably moving and settling in to your new place, I imagine.you crazy kids lol!

*AFM,*

I am doing wonderful, what with all of Zavys strides and milestones. We had a wonderful start to the New Year!

OHH and I have all you guys beat regarding shaving legs. I havent shaved since right before I delivered Zavy, believe it or not! Reasons are: 1. laziness, 2. Dh doesnt care 3. I had a few laser hair removal sessions a few years ago so my hair that does grow back, grows back really thin, and with my complexion, it blends in so its hard to see. Not to mention that with all this warm weather I can get away with summer maxi dresses LOL. Having laser hair removal was the BEST vanity thing Ive done. 

I hope everyone is doing great! Xoxo


----------



## angel2010

Damn it!! I didn't click "remember me" and lost my reply again!!!

Stef, hope the acne is doing ok now and that the sniffles are gone and that the zantac has started working. I am really sorry about how the birth center is acting.

Vegas, how is Grace's weigh gain? I hope you are having (or had if they are gone) a good time with your in laws. Wasn't it you that read The Flowers in the Attic series? They are showing a new movie version of Flowers in the Attic on Lifetime this month. I am not sure of the date though.

Meli, Zavy is doing so well!!! It is hard to believe that Cart was that little! How long will they wait after he reaches 5lbs to do surgery?

Jen and Middy hope you are both well.

AFM, not much going on. Starting to look for a new rental....blah.... Emma has her two month check on Tuesday. She has her shots so I am dreading it, yet anxious to see how much she has grown. Carter is getting better with her everyday. Emma is getting better with her naps and sleeps at night from 9-9:30 to about 5, so that is great. Jeff had a job interview to be an accountant and is waiting to hear from them, so we are keeping our fingers crossed on that. I am SOOOO tired of hearing him complain about working in the retail world.


----------



## angel2010

Also, Meli, you aren't getting rid of your October milk already are you? Isn't it good frozen for 6 months?


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Angel,

I didn't know that Carter was that small! Wowzers...

yes, my milk is good for 6 mos but I have no more room! My regular freezer is full, as is the new freezer we bbought in November. It totally SUCKS!

Nice job on Emma pretty much sleeping through the night. Yayyy! :thumbup:

GL on Jeff getting this new job. I will cross my fingers but most importantly, I will pray on it!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'll keep my fingers crossed for Jeff. So are you looking for a house or another apartment? I know you don't really like your current spot so I hope you find something you really love. That is great that Emma is sleeping so well! 

Meli: I am just amazed at how well Xzavier is doing. I'll pray that his surgery goes well and that he will be able to come home soon. How long after surgery do they think he'll have to stay? Also, will you be able to breastfeed Zxavier or do you think you'll just give him expressed milk? You really must have a ton. I'm working on my freezer stash for when I return to work. I'm freezing 3oz bags and so far I have 18 bags. We have a large new freezer and I even my small stash is starting to take up a lot of room in there. 

Middy: saw your FB post. Hang in there! My dh is going to Vegas in two weeks and I'm dreading being on my own with two little ones (mainly the older one, lol). How is the new place?

Stef: how are you and your sweet little lady doing?

Jen: good timing with your Disney trip. It actually reached freezing temps here today. I'm curious how cold it must be where you live. 

Afm: all my guests (in-laws, Ben's aunt, and friends from Vegas) have now all gone. I'm enjoying the quiet. Grace is doing well. She slept five hours straight last night. I'm hoping she'll keep that up. I think I may have a yeast infection/thrush in my nipples. It's not bad yet, but I've got some pain where I didn't before. I'm very determined to keep up the breastfeeding until flu season is over at the very least since baby could be exposed at daycare. Just hate that bf'ing can be so painful.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Vegas,

As far as how long Xzavier will have to stay after his surgery really depends on him. Not just on how well he is recovering from the surgery, but how his bottle feeds go. First off they need his intestines to recover for a few days before starting feeds again. Then they will start off very slowly. Then they will let me attempt bottle feeding (because today will just be a quick trial, like 13 ccs or something like that. Im terrified of the bottle feeding and possible reflux that he will be prone to. Then he needs to be feeding on full bottles and no more gavage via NG tube. Then if you add breastfeeding to the mix, Im afraid it may set him back or take him longer to get the swing of things because he also needs to be able to coordinate the whole sucking/swallowing while still breathing when he is feeding, whether from breast or bottle. So my gut is to just do bottle (not to mention I will know EXACTLY how much he drank, and DH can help me with the feeds) but the OT did want to attempt the breast feeding just to see how he does. Well, Im pretty sure I know what he will do. Probably what he does to the paci, which is that he will go to town. I swear that he KNOWS there is supposed to be milk coming from that nipple and many times it frustrates the heck out of him that nothing comes out lol. Then he calms down again.

Yes, I have a TON of milk, dating back to mid October. I capture and contain the milk in the snappie bottles provided by the hospital. Thats prob why I am having such a hard time storing the milk effectively, as opposed to using the bags that may store more easily. 

Good for you on starting your stash! Yay!! PS, I also ordered 2 pumping bras from that link you provided and also got the email that my order was received, but havent recvd confirmation that it has shipped. I suspect it was a mistake and they wont honor my order. 

Freezing temps in FL? I expected it where Angel and Stef are, and maybe even Jen, but not in FL! I bet you guys are all hibernating, arent ya? Here its 75 degrees today-yesterday was a high of 85. I hope temps continue to stay mild so that when we do take Xzavier home it wont be so cold! Although, even if it does get cold, it still wont compare to your current temps so Im really not complaining.

YAY that Gracie slept 5 hours straight! Awesome! 

Ouch sorry to hear that you are feeling the pain in your boobs.

PS I bought this car seat cover. Its supposed to keep the car seat a little cooler, at least cool enough so the metal doesnt burn baby or parent. Well see how it works in a few months!

https://www.amazon.com/Mommys-Helpe...9127891&sr=8-16&keywords=baby+car+seat+covers


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, Blake said the same thing about writing reviews online about what the midwife did. They aren't going to budge, unfortunately. 

It's funny you say Raul will keep you in line in terms of spoiling Xzavier. Blake and I are going to end up being the opposite! I know if it's up to him, Sienna will be spoiled ROTTEN!

I also hope that Xzavier doesn't have reflux. Sienna's seems mild compared to what I've read about it, and it was still difficult. Seeing her in pain and not being able to do anything sucked. Your little superhero has been through enough! 

Lucky girl with not shaving! If I don't shave for A DAY it's noticeable. Super pale legs + dark hair.

Angel, I'm not sure if the meds are working or not, she still seems to have some reflux. And I was wrong about it being Zantac; I assumed it was when she prescribed it (she sent it in over the computer to the pharmacy and didn't say the name), but when we picked it up I saw that it's Axid.

So how did Emma's appointment go today? That's great how much she's sleeping at night! Can't wait until Sienna does that... Last night she woke up every 1 1/2 hours or so... wondering if she's getting sicker from me and Blake... it seems that this flu thing comes on suuuuper slow getting worse slowly and stays around for quite awhile. It's hard to tell, though, because we aren't developing fevers, so unless Sienna starts coughing a lot or throwing up, I won't really know for sure. She has been extra fussy since last night, though.

Good luck to Jeff and to finding a new place!

Vegas, hope breastfeeding gets easier for you soon. How much weight did Grace gain?

Jas, sending some sanity your way! I don't think I could handle what you're taking on right now! Superwoman!

AFM, not doing too bad here. Trying to get Sienna to go to bed earlier, she's a true night owl and wants to sleep during the day and stay up until 11 or 12 at night. She was wide awake at midnight on New Year's Eve while I had to wake Blake up at 11:59, lol. 

The acne is doing so so much better. Not sure if it's from the switch to Dreft or not. I'm going to keep using it and try switching back to All Free and Clear when it's empty. If the acne comes back, I guess I'll know!

She has officially grown out of newborn diapers. We were pushing it a little trying to get through one of the packs we had just bought, but as you may have seen on FB, she leaked straight through, and that's when I decided it was time to give it up and move on to 1's. They're a bit big on her, but if I overlap the velcro strips, they work. She is in 3 month onesies, though. 

We're trying to get her to lay with her head to the left. She is obsessed with laying on her right cheek, and her head is developing a flat spot. I'm actually getting a little worried about her neck muscles because she insists SO much on laying on her right cheek. And she HATES tummy time, so to get some in, when she's sleepy during the day sometimes I put her on her belly for naps and just keep a close eye on her. Not the same, I know, but it's better than her screaming on her tummy since that gets us nowhere anyway.

This flu is crazy. Blake is still trying to get over it, after almost 2 weeks. He'll have a day where he feels a little better, then it gets worse again. I've had a bit of a sore throat for about a week and a minor cough, both are now slowly getting worse and I'm coughing a lot more, so I don't think I've avoided it and I'm expecting it to get worse. I'm taking my prenatals again in hopes that all the good stuff in them helps out, and I'm taking the grapefruit seed extract that helped the time I got a sinus infection while pregnant. So FX. I know of a few people that ended up going to the hospital for it.

So who's gotten crazy snow with these storms? I'm not sure what the official temp was here yesterday, but the prediction was a high of -2 and wind chills up to -35. I didn't even dare step outside. And they officially called our snowstorm on Sunday a blizzard, so Blake was excited about that. He said he wanted to experience a blizzard... he was like a little kid on Sunday morning, watching the news waiting for them to call it a blizzard, talking a lot and excited sounding about how much snow was predicted and everything the news was saying, it was funny.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies! Just wanted to give you a heads up that Target has tons of their baby stuff (not just baby clothes) on sale IN STORE. 

I bought this swing for 50% off, normally $159. It swings both sideways and forward, and its powered by AC adapter and batteries. I wanted to make sure it had AC adapter because I read somewhere that the batteries run out quick on these suckers.

https://www.target.com/p/fisher-pri...#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=snug+a+monkey+swing

I also found the JJ Cole bundle me for 50% off.

https://www.target.com/p/jj-cole-or...A-13054014#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=bundle+me

I found a mesh crib bumper for 50% off ($13.98!) and all his crib sheets, playard sheets and bassinet sheets were 50% off!

*Stef,*

Crazy that Sienna is a night owl. Did you notice those patterns when you were pg with her?

So glad the acne is better! That had to be annoying.

Interesting regarding her liking to lay with her head on the left. Maybe that was her position on the womb?

I hear this flu is HORRENDOUS from multiple people that I know thatve come down with it. I heard it mimics the asthma cough, where it takes FOREVER for the cough to go away. Couple people I know had to go on asthma meds to start getting rid of it after 1 month of suffering. My mom was actually coughing up blood, thats how much she was coughing. Shes been sick for a week and a half and finally feels better enough to be back at Zavys bedside today. She was having withdrawals from him. I HOPE YOUR ILLNESS DOESNT GET WORSE AND IS NOT THE SAME AS THOSE THAT I KNOW THATVE GOTTEN SICK!

LOL about Blake being excited with the weather. If I lived somewhere it snowed big time, I would probs just hibernate. I would be afraid to drive in the snow, tire chains be darned!!

I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

Were you the one that said that you kept Charlotte in a playard next to your bed for her first few months of life?

Did the playard come with a mattress or did you buy one? Or was it not necessary?


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I wish Target had that swing on sale before Christmas! Blake's mom got us a swing, but it's a normal one. I think Sienna would like one that goes side to side better, one of the only ways to calm her down when she has reflux is to sway her side to side propped up on my legs.

I may have to check them out for crib sheets, though! Do you know how long this sale is lasting?

When I was pg with her, she was active pretty much ALL the time, except for around 9am to 1pm or so. But yeah, she was always moving around whenever I woke in the middle of the night.

As for her position in there... I've been trying to figure that out myself. I know she always hung out on my left side, but since she flipped breech and then back and then was back to back, I'm having a hard time figuring out what side she may have favored. I do know she always had an arm stretched out to my right side all the time because it always felt like she was punching my hip!

I believe it about the cough for this flu. It's slowly getting worse for me, which means it's going to last for some time. Blake has been coughing up stuff for awhile now. Today I'm not coughing as much but it's worse than it was yesterday when I do, and it's coming with a wheeze. 

We have a pack n play (playard) that we got for the bedroom that we keep in the living room (got a bassinet for the bedroom instead). It has a mattress pad thing that it came with.


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

Thanks for your input on the playard. I already have the playard. I'm thinking that instead of buying the bassinet I mentioned i an earlier post, I will buy the Tiny Love 3 in 1 rocker/napper. I wanted that one to begin with because not only does it have vibrations but you can incline it for them to sit or to sleep at an incline or to sleep flat. I didnt buy it because his bouncer needs to fit in his hospital crib, and this one is too big. BUT the one I bought him hasnt even been used yet! If the hospital doesnt use it before his discharge, then I will return it and buy the Tiny Love. IDK why they made a big fuss of me bringing it but then havent even used it once :growlmad:

The clearance stuff will be there until they sell out. I've been to 2 different Targets in the last 2 nights and they still had a pretty decent stock of the sheets. They were $5 each at the clearance price.

Too bad it's too late for you to get a different swing. It sounds like this one is right up your alley. UNLESS, you still have the box your swing came in?! :winkwink:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I did keep Charlotte in a pack-n-play and am doing the same with Gracie. Charlotte's just had the regular mat that positioned itself towards the top of the play yard, just like a crib. I had a quilted play yard sheet off it that provided a bit of extra cushioning. It is an Eddie Bauer sheet from Target. The new pack-n-play has a basinette, but Gracie is almost too long for it (she was 21.75" at our last appointment a week ago). So once she outgrows th basinette, she'll go in the regular bed part. 

Ok, so I haven't received my pumping bra either, maybe I'll call them. I need to see if they charged my cc for the shipping. It did sound too good to be true.

So how are you feeling now that Xzavier's surgery date has been set? I just know he'll do great! Praying for him and your family.

Stef: I can't believe you can still use newborn diapers. No wonder you had a blowout. I've been using size ones since about week two (since I was given lots of size ones and only one pack of newborn diapers). Of course, we've still had one blowout, so it can still happen. 

I sure hope you are feeling better and Sienna doesn't get sick. Take her in if you think she's getting sick or has a fever, you don't want to mess around with this flu. 

Afm: I'll catch up later as I'm trying to type and feed the baby at the same time and it's not really working lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: make sure you buy a crib wedge. You cab use it in the play yard as well as the regular crib. Charlotte had reflux and I found it really helped. Also, I was afraid of SIDS and the crib wedge is supposed to help prevent SIDS too.


----------



## angel2010

Meli, I think it would be hard for me to not buy a new freezer or store some in a family members. Before you know it Zavy will be home and you will start using some and have more room. 
I saw that car seat cover you bought on pinterest when you posted. It looks very handy, especially since you guys have tons of hot weather. Speaking of, I am very jealous of your mild temps!!
Do you have any tips on how to get more from pumping. I don't pump often, I would say maybe 3-4 times a week and I don't get much.
It does sound like there are a lot of tests Zavy has to pass before going home, but I know he will pass all those just as he has the ones in the past! 
The swing you posted is the same one I have I think. Does it light up with stars? If so, it is the one I have, but in bunnies. I need to check out those sheets. I need some blue or orange ones to go with the fabric we are using for everything else.

Vegas, we are going to be looking for a house to rent. I am so tired of renting, but it seems like we will never be in a place in our lives to buy!! I know we could buy a house and still have close to the same payments as we rent for, maybe even less! 
I hope your thrush/yeast goes away quickly. MY nipples seem to be permanently sore, not bad, just a slight general soreness. I don't know if I am doing something wrong??
Yay to Grace sleeping 5 hours!
Let me know what you all find out about the bras. i ordered one as well, but haven't heard anything about shipping.

Stef, hope you all are feeling better and that Sienna didn't get it. 
Emma's appointment went well. She is following her growth curves, but did find out she has a small head. He head is only on the 5th percentile. They aren't worried at all and said she is perfect on her curve. I just thought it was cute that she has such a dinky head! 
We want to get Emma more into a bedtime routine too. We will be starting a bath, lotion and booby routine around 7:30 tonight or tomorrow. The pediatrician said now is the age that they start realizing that things are happening at the same time everyday. This is also the same age we started with Carter and it seemed to be successful.
We got over a foot of snow. It is finally starting to melt. It should be gone soon with temps in the 40s all week here. I am so ready for it to be gone. I am ready for warmer weather. I hate being cooped up in the house!
We are in the same position with diapers, except with 1s. I got great deals on several packs, so we still have 3 and a half packs to use. We still have a little while in them, but I have a feeling by the last pack or two we will be pushing it.

Middy, I hope things are settling down. You are better than me. If you remember, we were supposed to move at the end of December, but after having Emma, I realized it just wasn't feasible. I don't know how you did it!!

Jen, how was the rest of your trip? Have you been back to the dr? Did they finally send your referral?


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

Once again I am terribly behind in my posting. I just dont know where the time goes. As I mentioned briefly I had a really good trip to Orlando. The weather was great and we saw and did a ton of things. I came home to a deep freeze. It has finally warmed up over the last day and a half but we had a stretch of a few weeks of terrible weather. A few days it was -32 with a windchill of -52 Celsius (This translates to -22 with a windchill of -62 Fahrenheit). Needless to say you didnt spend anymore time outside than absolutely necessary!! Running from the car into buildings was not pleasant. Today was a balmy -6 Celsius (19 degrees Fahrenheit) with almost no wind. It seems beautiful out (although I would guess some of you might still think that is pretty cold!!)

My referral finally was sent to the fertility clinic. When I got back from my trip I had a letter from the clinic stating that they received the referral from my doctor on December 23 and that the expected waiting time for an appointment was four months from the receipt of the referral. I was pretty mad about that as the waiting time was only 3 months when I originally saw my doctor in October (when she was supposed to send the referral in). So rather than being close to the end of a three month wait (if she sent it in October) I would be at the start of a four month wait. 

Luckily when I had called the clinic back in November to ask if they had received my referral the person who I talked to had suggested that I call in and go on the cancellation list as soon as I was notified they received my referral. I called the clinic after I got back from my trip and saw their letter and got put on the list. I actually got a call on Tuesday (Jan7) and got a cancellation appointment for next week (on Tuesday Jan 14 @11:15). I am pretty excited that there was a cancellation so quickly. I am not sure what they will do that day. I am currently on cd1. I will be on cd5 on Tuesday. Typically they do cd3 bloodwork. I will likely have to wait until next month unless they let me do it two days late. Fingers crossed we can get started quickly. I feel like I have been waiting forever. I dont know how I would have waited another 4 months if I hadnt been told about the cancellation list!!

Ive been enjoying all of the baby pictures on Facebook. I cant believe how big all of the babies are getting already (and how cute the older brother and sisters are too)!! 

Angel  I hope that you guys find a great new house to rent. Good luck to Jeff on the accounting job. I will cross my fingers too!! Glad to hear that Emmas checkup went well. Having a small head would have been a bonus when you delivered her. Big headed babies are much harder to get out (plus they topple over more easily once they start sitting and standing up)! 

Vegas  Glad to hear all of your guests have gone home. As fun as it is to visit it is nice to get back into a more normal routine. If you need any advice about Orlando tourist attractions I am now an expert (well not really.but we did hit a lot of places while we were there). You live in a very interesting place. We would need to go back and spend a month or two to really see everything. There is definitely no shortage of options for things to do and see. Im glad to hear that Grace is sleeping pretty well. 

Stef  I hope you and Blake can both shake that illness and that Sienna doesnt get it. There are a ton of illnesses going around here too. It seems like they all last a super long time. I havent caught anything yet but my husband has been sick a few times. I think cutting out gluten and dairy has actually helped my immune system. I used to get sick all the time and since I cut it out last March I havent been sick once. You mentioned a while back that you were considering cutting dairy if Siennas reflux or acne didnt clear up. You said you would really miss chocolate milk. I found an amazing chocolate almond milk. To me it is even better than chocolate dairy milk. The brand is Earth Balance. If you find you have to cut dairy I highly recommend it (I even recommend it if you dont have to cut dairy!!).

Meli  I have been so glad to read all of Zavys great updates lately. I am thrilled that his eye surgery went well yesterday and I just know that his other surgery will be great on Tuesday as well. He is in my thoughts and I look forward to his daily photos and updates on facebook. He looks so much older in his recent photos. I cant believe how much he has grown and how many milestones he is reaching already. I am super jealous of your lovely weather. I only dream about 85 degrees these days. The Florida sunshine did give me a nice break though. Only 3  4 more months of winter here..ugggh..that is a long time!! 

Jasmine  Hope that things are settling down for you. Moving with a newborn (and a 4 year old) is a huge undertaking. Especially right around the holidays. Even thinking about it makes me exhausted!! Huge kudos to you for getting through it and not killing anyone!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: I'm so glad you had a nice time here and you got to enjoy our beautiful weather.

I'm even happier you got your referral and an appointment right away. It was meant to be. Let's hope they can help you quickly and get you pregnant!

I'll have to look for that chocolate almond milk. I love almond milk. I stopped drinking cow's milk about three years ago because I just like the taste of almond milk better. 

Stay warm and let us know how the appointment goes. So excited for you!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I don't think we still have the box for the swing. She does like this one, though, so it's ok.

So happy Xzavier's reached the point for his surgery! I know he's going to do great!

Vegas, we ran out of the newborn diapers we were given and I had tried 1's, but they were too big, so we kept buying newborn. We were trying out different brands, and she fit well in the Walmart brand (Parent's Choice), and I actually really liked them, surprisingly. When we ran out of those, we bought Huggies Little Snugglers again because I really liked them as well, and it turns out they're smaller than Parent's Choice, which is why they didn't fit. I decided instead of buying anymore newborn when she'd probably be out of even the larger ones soon, we'd move onto the 1's we were given because we have a ton of them. They are still a bit big, though, but better a bit big where I can just overlap the velcro than too small and not holding everything in! The 1's still leak if I'm not extra careful about making sure they're on well enough.

Speaking of leaking... huge blowout yesterday. I picked her up off her playmat and wondered why I was wet... looked down and saw that the entire front of my white shirt was covered in poop. Poop puddle on the playmate, poop covered diaper inside and out, down her leg, on her socks... It was disgusting. And RIGHT as we were about to eat dinner with a couple of my friends. What's crazy is it was only a 5 minute poop; I heard when it started and was giving it a few minutes to finish (when I don't, things like the poop running down the walls incident happen). :wacko:

Angel, you should look into options for buying, you might be surprised. There are different types of loans, and I believe there is one that doesn't require a down payment (I know there's one that requires a very small down payment). 

We've been trying to get Sienna on a sleep schedule, too. So difficult... It doesn't matter how much or how little sleep she gets during the day (there were a couple days this past week where she didn't sleep much because she was super fussy and woke up every time I put her down), she still wants to stay up late. 

We got a ton of snow! The roads were still iffy on Wednesday, and it was still slippery outside yesterday. I haven't gone anywhere since last weekend. 

For the diapers - couldn't you exchange them for a larger size if you can't make it through them all? We have one pack of unopened newborn we're going to do that with.

Jen, so glad you had fun on your trip! I'm jealous :)

Yayyyyy for having the appt so soon! It's about time your dr. office got that referral in! You'll have to let us know how your appt goes.

Lucky you, not getting sick! I think what I caught is going away already. At first I thought it was just slowly going to get worse, but now it seems to be getting better. I love grapefruit seed extract! I know that's the reason.

I definitely have to try chocolate almond milk. I've never even tried regular almond milk, they both sound amazing.


----------



## vegasbaby

Ladies: I just got an email from the company that makes the pumping bras we ordered for free. It looks like they will honor the order even though they got ten times the response they were expecting. I sort of feel bad for them.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the info on the pack n play. We have one too, but I think I am going to buy the Tiny Love rocker bouncer (instead of the bassinet I originally planned to get) because it has the vibrating feature, recline feature and music. 

Thanks for the info about the crib wedge. I just ordered one online from Walmart. Sounds like it comes in 2 pieces that fit together in the cover. One piece can be used for bassinets and pack and plays, etc so FX!

I also received the email regarding the pumping bra. Yay! My 2nd bra got lost yesterday somewhere in this mess that is called a house while dh and ds were moving stuff around. Of course my bra was moved and nobody has any recall of having touched it. ARGH. It BETTER pop up soon because I dont want to put this bra in the dryer.

*Angel,*

I know what you mean but there truly isnt anybody that can give up space. My mom is the only one I would feel comfortable asking but her freezer is always full! I really dont want to buy a new freezer. This first new one we bought I can substantiate using it after I am storing milk, but a 2nd I dont think I can.

Sorry but I dont have any tips to get more milk on pumping. From what I know, you train your boobs on how much milk to produce in the first few days of pumping. I would say just take fenugreek 3x a day.

I dont know what the swing looks like, tbh. I bought it one night on my way from the hospital to my moms house and left it at my moms house because I didnt want to drive around with it in my backseat (my trunk was taken up with my clothes and pillow because I stay at her house 3 nights a week). 

When are you guys planning on moving to a house? In the spring or summer?

Has Jeff heard anything on the accounting job? I pray for him every night!

How is Emmas bedtime routine coming along? 

*Jen,*

BRRR to your weather! Can you guys believe that I am still able to wear my summer maxi dresses and flip flops?! Ill push it as long as I can!

Thank goodness you were able to get in so quickly to the clinic. YAY! I was having an anxiety attack :wacko: when I read that you were looking at a 4 month wait. I pray for you every night, for the strength to stay strong during this journey. I know when the time is right you will get pg and deliver a healthy baby, I just pray to God for you to have extra strength and not give up. :dust:

*Stef,*

So do you recommend the Walmart brand diapers?

Yah.that blowout you described sounds interesting. Im sure I will be experiencing such events soon as well!

Sorry that Sienna isnt cooperating with a sleep schedule. Has it gotten better?

*AFM,*

SO excited for tomorrows surgery! I cant wait for him to be done with those pesky bag changes and Im sure Xzavier will be glad as well!

So we have the Graco Snug ride 30 infant car seat. I am trying to figure out what to do about a stroller. I dont want to buy the stroller that comes with the car seat because then once the infant car seat is too small, then the stroller will no longer be needed as well, correct? And then I will have to buy not just another car seat, but stroller as well?

*Any ideas on what stroller I can buy that will fit not just my Graco Snug Ride 30 infant car seat, but a future larger car seat as well?* idk, maybe there isn't a way around having to buy multiple strollers but thought I would ask. We also have to buy a jogging stroller for our family walks(that we have been ignoring since Zavy born!)


----------



## angel2010

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...=B00CHJTJP4&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwhip2saveco-20


Look at these bracelets on sale on Amazon!! There are a bunch! I ordered three different ones and got confirmations on them.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: anxiously awaiting news of Zxavier's surgery. I just know he is going to do great, especially since he has so many people praying for him and cheering him on.

We have the Graco Snugride and the matching stroller. When babies get old enough to sit up on their own, about six months old (more for X) then you use the regular stroller, not the car seat for walking around. You would also be able to use the jogging stroller at this point. 

You could just get a frame like this: www.amazon.com/Graco-1793955-SnugRi...rr&keywords=Stroller+frame+for+graco+car+seat

Jen: today is your big day too! Let us know what the doctor has to say. I hope they will be able to give you some good news.

Angel: cute bracelets and what a deal! Oh, and I agree about the fenugreek. It really does work, but you will smell like syrup. Also, eat some oatmeal for breakfast of make some cookies with oatmeal. 

Afm: got my free bra yesterday. Hooray! It works great on me too. In other news, I'm sick. My throat is so sore. I was supposed to meet up with a friend today for lunch, but had to cancel. I just hope Gracie doesn't catch it. Tomorrow I take G in for her one-month check-up. I'm curious how long she is now because I had to pack away her newborn clothes already. Time is just going so fast!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the info on the strollers. I could never have figured that out on my own and will buy that one you suggested!!

I also received my 2 free bras yesterday. Yay!:happydance:

So sorry that youre sick. BOO!!! I hope you dont pass it along to the rest of the family!

Its hard to believe that Gracie is 1 month old and already outgrew her newborn clothes. Crazy!

*Angel,*

Those bracelets are pretty. Thanks for sharing! I ordered a set in black.

Angel, Stef, Middy and Jen,

How are you guys doing?

AFM,
Doing WONDERFUL now that Zavy's surgery is done. Just trying to get the house ready....we had to empty out 3 rooms for them to be painted and it looks like we are moving!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: so happy to hear that Xzavier's surgery was a success. He'll be home before you know it. 

Afm: had Grace's one month check-up today. The little chunker is now 9lb15oz. That means she's gained 1lb7oz in two weeks! She's also a bit longer at 22 inches. Up from 20.5 at birth. No wonder she outgrew her newborn clothes! 

I'm feeling better today, but still not 100%. Ok, got to go pick-up Charlotte at daycare.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Oh my goodnessa little chunker, indeed! How adorable! I cant wait for Zavy to start chunking up as well.

Im so glad youre feeling better. Since youre feeling better, it sounds like you didnt get the dreaded cold/illness that has knocked people for a loop, because if you had, I dont think you would be feeling even a little bit better yet!


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Girls:

I just wanted to give you an update about my appointment yesterday. We didnt really learn anything new but we now have a plan in place. We paid our $200 fee to go on the IVF waiting list. They expect it should take three months for us to be able to start IVF. I am so incredibly glad I didnt have to wait the four months to get in for the initial appointment!! Then it would have been 7 months to IVF. 

In the meantime we will do IUIs while we are waiting. It was too late to start anything this month (as I was on CD5 and they start medications on CD3). So when I get to CD1 next month (which should be sometime around Feb 7) I am supposed to call them. We will set up an appointment for around CD10 for follicle tracking and they will do a Sonohysterography (A small tube, or catheter, is placed into the cervix through the vagina. After filling the uterus with a saline (salt solution) through the catheter, this procedure uses transvaginal ultrasound to help detect problems such as endometrial polyps and fibroids and can determine if the tubes are open.) I previously had a HSG (which is a similar test) that showed that everything was normal. Since that test was more than a year ago they will do the sono now just to make sure everything still looks good. I will take medication (Femera) from CD 3-7. We will then do a trigger shot and an IUI. If I dont get a bfp then we will either do another IUI with Femera or look at doing injectable medication with an IUI. IUI with Femera will likely cost about $500 - $600 per cycle. Injectable medications range from $2,000 - $4,000. 

After those two IUIs (if there is no bfp) we should be through the waiting list and ready to do an IVF. IVF will likely cost around $10,000 (including medication) per try. They say there is about a 35  40% chance of success with IVF. 

Right now, due to my unexplained infertility (I really hate that diagnosis!!) they say we have about a 2% chance of getting pregnant with a non-medicated/natural cycle. This goes up to about 4% if we add something like Clomid or Femera. I think the IUI with Clomid or Femera brings it up to about 10% (which still seems so low!!) In comparison, they say that for young fertile couples, the chance of conception is between 20% and 37% per month. 

One thing that I am grateful for is that living in Canada we do have healthcare that covers most medical related visits. I dont have to pay for visits to my doctor, or things like tracking scans or blood tests. I dont have to pay to have a baby or if I had to stay in the hospital and have tests or surgery. I am very lucky for that. It is still a big financial commitment to take the leap to IVF. I know it is 100% worth it in the end if it gives us our rainbow baby. It would be hard to accept if we had to go through multiple IVFs and didnt have a successful pregnancy. I cant think like that though. I truly do believe that this will work for us. I just have those moments where the negative thoughts creep in before I can beat them back with my optimism. 

Anyways, I am very glad to have a plan in place. One step closer to our goal of a healthy baby in 2014!! 

Meli  Just wanted to say I am so happy to hear that Zavys surgery went well yesterday. I was thinking of you and your family and sending Zavy lots of positive healing energy. I know that he is strong and determined and I was sure that things would go well but it was sure good to read your status that said the surgery went well!! That is one more thing to check off the list. He will be going home before you know it!!

Vegas  Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better!! That weight gain sure explains Grace growing out of her newborn outfits. She is obviously getting enough to eat!! Keep up the good work Grace (and mommy)!! 

Stef  Hope the roads are better and you are able to get out of the house!! It warmed up a lot here. Its melting a ton as it was above freezing and sunny today. We had wind warnings. The wind was gusting up to 100kms an hour (62 miles). We have had crazy weather this year so far!! Siennas poop explosions do not sound like fun. Its amazing how kids always know how to time those things (I am sure your dinner guests enjoyed that one!!). 

Angel  You girls always find such good deals!! I guess I dont look for stuff much. I cant even remember the last time I shopped online. I never seem to find deals like you do. Hope you are all doing well!! Any news on the job Jeff applied for or a new place to live??

Jasmine  Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I bet Xzavier will fatten up quickly once he's allowed to start back on his cheeseburgers. He really took to those bottles and loves his pacifier so you know he's going to have a hearty appetite. My nephew, who was the preemie, was quite big by the time he was a year old with big chubby cheeks and legs. 

Jen: sounds like you've got a plan now! I'm so happy to hear they are being so proactive. I hope the iui works just so you can get that bfp sooner. I agree that unexplained infertility must be one of the most frustrating diagnosis, but it should also mean that the treatments they give you should have a better chance of working since it looks like everything is in working order. 

Afm: found out that Grace won't be able to start daycare until February 17, but I told my boss I'd be back on the 10th. Hopefully he won't be too mad. Even starting on the 17th I'm only taking nine weeks off.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, -6 does sound extremely cold. We had a couple days where I am with higher - temps and it was awful! 
I thought the same thing about and easier delivery with Emma's small head!
I am glad you guys have a plan in place. You can at least enjoy a break from the pressure and stress this cycle. 
I like to think I am thrifty and a great deal finder, but I cheap. I watch a site called hip2save and it tells me about great deals.

Stef, we really like walmart diapers. I like how they don't get mushy. They were all Carter wore from about 10 months on. 
I hope the poop came out of your white shirt! We usually give Emma's poops a couple of minutes too. I don't get run-outs, but I can waste three diapers in a row when she wasn't finished.
We would LOVE to buy, but we really need to pay off some debt and buy another car first. It makes me so mad to hear about people's mortgages that are less than we are paying in rent!
I have no idea if I can exchange the diapers. I think we will make it through them though. If not I can list them on a resale site.

Vegas, I got my bra in, but I haven't picked it up from the office. I hope you are feeling better by now. 
How cute with your chunker weighing only a pound under Emma!!
How do you feel about only taking 9 weeks?

Meli, we will be moving into a new place April 1st. I am not looking forward to moving or even looking for a house, but I am ready for more space and a backyard again!
As for Emma's bedtime routine, it is still nonexistent. She won't sleep anywhere but the swing or with me next to her. I tried to put her in the bassinet last night when we went to bed and she only lasted in it until 1.
With the walmart diapers, I do recommend them, but lots of people don't like them. They say they feel too papery, but that is kind of why I like them.
You will still be able to use the stroller after he grows out of the snug ride. After the snug ride, you would be upgrading to a stationary seat, one that stays in the car. Therefor you will not need another car seat to fit in the stroller. Hope that makes sense. 
Now to important stuff... I am so happy that Zavy did so well with his surgery!!!! And I know like Vegas, that he will do great with his bottle feedings and will fatten up in no time!!!

Middy, hope you are well!

AFM, not much here again. Still searching houses online and doing drive bys. We are scheduled to look at 2 on Monday. It stinks to be looking so early, but we can't wait until the last minute either. 
Oh yeah, sadly, Jeff did not get that job. He doesn't have accounting experience and it is killing him! All his schooling doesn't seem to matter at all, at least to get the jobs that pay at least what he is making now.
Emma is doing okay. Still super fuzzy during the day and nursing TONS. Her naps are usually only 30 minutes and only in the swing. 
Carter is good as well. He gets better with Emma every day. He had a great time playing with Charlie tonight. 
Jeff has the next three days off so we are going to try to make the most of it. I can't wait for it to get warmer so we can get outside!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: have you tried introducing a bedtime routine for Emma? I've been using the "Happiest baby on the block" techniques and they are really starting to work. At first Grace hated being swaddled with her arms at her side and now, just a week later, she's fine with it and goes to sleep easily, and stays asleep as she's not flailing around. I'm also a fan of using white noise. I'm getting one 4.5-5.5 hour block a night, then she eats and goes another 2-3 hours. Naps are still unpredictable, but I'll let daycare work that out.

I'm fine with going back to work. I'm a better mom when I'm working. Spending smaller amounts of quality time with my children works better for me than spending all my time with them. I know this to be true after three whole years at home with Charlotte versus this past year of me working.

Good luck with the house hunt. I hope you find a great house to rent. I know you are so ready to have a yard again.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, like Angel, I do recommend the Walmart diapers. They do feel different than the name brands - when we first tried them I was worried they would suck - but they work pretty well. Sienna didn't have any major poops while wearing them, though, so we'll see when I start using them again (we got a ton of them from his diaper party but right now I'm on a pack of Luvs).

Her sleeping schedule hasn't really gotten any better... she wants to stay up late and sleep in. I'm fine with sleeping in, but she stays up super late and doesn't get a good amount of sleep at night, so she's tired during the day. It's a vicious cycle I'm really trying to break!

So glad Xzavier is doing so well from his surgery! Here's to future diaper blowouts! :haha:

Vegas, hope you're feeling better! Are you looking forward to getting back to work?

Jen, so glad you are able to have a plan now. It sounds like things are moving forward the way they should be, finally! 

Angel, I still end up wasting multiple diapers on some poop changes. She'll trick me into thinking it's done, I get the new diaper on and am just about to button up her clothes when more poop comes out. Little stinker. And the poop did come out of the shirt, took two washings in Dreft.

That sucks that Jeff didn't get the job. It's hard trying to find a job with no experience - you can't find a job without the experience, you can't get the experience without the job!

Jas, how are you?

AFM, Sienna is 2 months today! 2 month appt tomorrow. I'm wondering what she's up to for weight because she's been feeling so much heavier! And the 3 month sleepers I just bought seem like they aren't going to fit very soon. 

So I've got nipple thrush :wacko: Worse on the left side than the right. I'm taking grapefruit seed extract to try and get rid of it. You guys might remember I took it for a sinus infection and the flu. This stuff is amazing! We'll see how it does. I'm also rinsing with a vinegar / water solution on a cotton ball after each feeding. Doing that one time drastically reduced the pain in my right nipple when she's feeding, so it must be helping. I'll be asking about treatment for her at her appt, although I'm not sure if she's having a problem. Is it possible I have the infection and she doesn't?

And I have a new brother in law. My brother got married on Saturday. No wedding thing, they just signed papers and made it official. They're talking about adopting, and he said the longer they are officially married before they try, the better it will look. They also have a contract in on a house. Feels weird to me... they've been together less than a year.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: can't wait to hear how big Sienna has gotten. It's crazy how fast they grow. 

Have you thought about taking probiotics to reduce yeast in your body? I thought I was getting thrush and started doing the vinegar thing and taking probiotics daily and within a day or two my symptoms went away. I like the gummy bear probiotics in case you want a suggestion. Sustainex brand, I think.

That's awesome your brother wants to adopt. Sometimes you just know the other person is the one for you, so as long as they've know each other for more than a month or two, I think it'll be ok. You can date someone for years and it can still end in divorce, so there are no guarantees. I wish them all the best. 

Yes, I'm more than ready to return to work. In fact, I'm going to visit them tomorrow and show off the baby. :)


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I keep wanting to start a routine but Jeff's changing schedules makes it hard. The next time he has several night off in a row I would like to take her in the bedroom and nurse her and try to put her in the bed. I want to have her glow worm going so that she can start associating it with bedtime. She loves her baths, but gets all worked up when getting her dressed, and heaven forbid-lotioned! 
After reading your post, I did try swaddling again. It does seem to help some at night helping her sleep a bit deeper and sometimes it helps to get her to sleep quicker.
That sounds pretty good for Grace's nights. I wish Emma would do the 2-3 hour blocks instead of 1 hour after her wake.

Stef, Congrats to your brother!!! Sorry about the thrush, how do you and Vegas know you are getting it? My nipples always hurt, but I just thought Emma has a small latch. Let us know how much Sienna weighs tomorrow!

Meli, Zavy is doing soooo great!!!

Jen and Middy, hope you are both well.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I'll have to pick some of those gummies up when I go to the store today after her appt. 

I'm just worried about my brother because he tends to rush into things. I know it can work without knowing someone for long, Blake and I moved in together pretty much right after we met. My parents were married after 11 months and are still together (32 years in July). I also know you can be with someone for years and end in divorce - I was with my ex for 6 years before we got married and it ended, so I've experienced both sides. I do hope it sticks for my brother! 

Have fun showing Grace off at work! I bring Sienna down to my work with me - I'm working from home but going down once a month for meetings.

Angel, I know it's thrush because of the pain and itch. The pain is sort of like stabbing, and sometimes I feel it between feedings.. The tips of my nipples are also bright pink. 

AFM, last night was hooooorrible. Hours and hours of screaming. It started when she fed on one side and I went to switch her to the other, cue screaming. I'm not sure why. It took us at least an hour that time to calm her down. Blake got her to sleep and we got her into her bassinet. That lasted about 30-40 minutes, she woke up fine wanting to finish eating. The MOMENT I put her to the boob, before she even started eating, she started screaming bloody murder. That took at least 2 hours to calm her down. I knew it was at least partially that she was hungry and tired, so I kept trying to just hold her to the boob to let her go for it if she wanted. That wasn't working, but eventually at the end of it we sat in a dark room and I just held her there and talked to her calmly and let her take her time; she eventually calmed enough to eat, which calmed her down further and she went to sleep a little while after. I still don't know what started the screaming, though.


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

Your plan sounds great, but like Vegas says, I hope IUI works and you dont have to do IVF. Dont bank on the statistics. Yes, be informed, but dont bank on them. Ive learned doctors HAVE to give you worse case scenario, but please just stay strong and positive and hang in there. It WILL work!

*Vegas,*

Yup, you were right. Xzavier definitely has a hearty appetite. When hes hungry, he wants his food NOW. Dont mess around with him. Hes like his dad lol.

Thats great that you realize that being a working mom is for you. Good for you! Im sure Gracie will be just fine in daycare.

Sounds like youve got Gracies nighttime routine down pat. I must look up the Happiest baby on the block stuff.

How was your work visit to show off Gracie? Since a couple of weeks ago you had lost all but 6lbs of baby weight, I bet youve lost it ALL! jealous!!!

*Angel,*

Thanks for the Walmart diaper brand tip. I must try them!

April 1 move in date will be here before you know it. I hope you had good luck with the houses you saw on Monday. 

Like you said, Zavy is fattening up!!! Yayy!!!

That totally STINKS that Jeff didnt get that job. Im sorry. I know there is a better job out there for him~

So glad Carter is getting better with Emma every day. 


*Stef,*

How was Siennas 2 month appt?

Your nipple thrush sounds painful!!! How is it now? Any better?

Congrats on your brothers marriage! 

oh my goodness, sorry to hear of last nights episode. I wonder what it is? Colic? Poor Sienna :hugs:

*AFM,*

Vegas and Angel, thanks for your feedback on the stroller. I bought the Graco Elite in excellent condition (looks new) from Craigslist for $25. Score!

I also received the 2 bras I ordered. I havent tried them yet because I already had 2 and I only bought them for backup.

Anyone heard of the Baby zoli nail file?

Ive gotten most of my necessary items. I got all the big stuff, just need diapers and spit cloths. I can buy those last minute.

My work is having my baby shower for me on Wednesday. I got to pick the catering (teriyaki restaurant!) and my gift. I picked a baby video/audio monitor, which was the last big thing on my list. We already have a monitor that allows us to check on him remotely, like from computers or phones, but we needed this basic monitor. It will come in handy for my mom to peek in on him from her iphone or ipad when she wants to see him and isnt at our house. Or for Raul or myself to check in on him when were working.

The weather is still an average of 75-80 degrees here. Seems like our winter here will be mild. I can deal with that!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, Sienna is like Xzavier with her food, too. They say babies cry in hunger as a last resort, but she seriously only gives it a few minutes of expressing hunger and if I don't get to feed her within those few minutes she gets mad and starts screaming!

The thrush pain is gone completely in the right nipple just from the GSE and vinegar, but left side still hurts a lot. Right side is still bright pink though so I know it's not gone, just the pain. Hopefully these probiotics Vegas suggested help get rid of it completely! 

Have fun at your baby shower next week! That remote monitor sounds awesome! Blake would probably love that.

Vegas, how many of the probiotic gummies are you taking a day? Directions say 2-4, I'm wondering if I should do the 4 until the symptoms are gone?

AFM, appt went well. She's up to 10 pounds 15.5 ounces (40th percentile), 23 1/2" long (83rd percentile), 37.5 cm head circumference (26th percentile). She got her shots, which she absolutely hated, of course. She was super calm the entire rest of the appt, though. The doctor was surprised with how well she holds her head up already. 

He has us trying Maalox after last night's screaming episode. She started screaming again tonight, I gave her the little bit she needs, it seemed to help for a short while, but she started screaming again. Wondering if it was because she spit over half of it out... we'll be trying again tomorrow night. It's now midnight and I think she just passed out next to me on the couch, but the moment I try picking her up she'll probably start screaming... It's weird, if she's laying flat on her back she's ok, if I'm holding her and bouncing her she's ok, but if I just hold her or fold her legs up even a little, she starts SCREAMING. She had a big poop a little while ago which I thought solved it, but it didn't... Usually folding her legs up against her tummy helps her get the gas out... but tonight it's putting her in pain. Anyone have any thoughts?

She also has cradle cap, which I knew already, but now have the dr.'s confirmation. He told us to use anti-dandruff shampoo 2-3 times a week. 

He also said he doesn't treat thrush in a baby unless it's on more than just the tongue. She has some white on her tongue, but it's too hard to tell if it's just milk or thrush. She isn't bothered by it, so he wasn't worried.


----------



## angel2010

I will most more later, but wanted to say,
Stef, just put some olive oil on the cradle cap and let it sit a while then use her brush on it a bit and wash. It takes a few times, but it is a more natural approach if you prefer.
Also, be sure to squirt her meds on the inside of her cheeks, go back and fourth to each cheek until your dropper is gone, it helps them not spit so much out.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I just take two a day, but I take one in the morning and one at night. I had the sore red nips too and between the vinegar and gummies it was gone in two days. 

We've been having gas issues here too. Especially at night. Guess it builds up over the day. There is a video on parents.com or patenting.com (can't recall which, so maybe google it) that shows a couple of techniques that may help. I've just been burping her more often and giving gaviscon. 

Sounds like Sienna will be tall. 

Meli: speaking of tall babies, I think Xzavier will be tall based on how big his feet are! So happy he's now on room air and doing so well. Hooray for your awesome neighbors doing the laundry for you. 

Angel: Charlotte has a glow worm and loves it. I use a sleep sheep with wave noises for Grace. I'm hoping she'll learn to associate it with sleep.

Afm: a couple of things are going on here.

First, Ben just got home last night after four days in Vegas and he's sick. This means he can't help at all and I get to take care of him too. 

Second, who else deals with a super cranky baby from about 6pm until bedtime (10:00ish for Grace)? She use to be content with either being held or me making her bouncy seat extra bouncy, but now I have to hold her and walk her around. This makes watching a movie at night impossible and stresses everyone out. Anyone have any ideas on what I can do to calm her? I'm hoping this passes soon. Again, I think gas is partly to blame and am trying to work through that.

Third, I weighed Grace yesterday and the scale said 11 pounds! Such a chunker! 

Lastly, please send some positive thoughts/prayers to the five-year old son of a friend of mine from elementary school. The little boy was diagnosed with a brain tumor last week. He's being treated at St. Jude, but his type of cancer does not have a very good survival rate. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

I cant believe how big all of the babies are getting!! I am glad you all keep posting pictures on Facebook. I love to see them. They are all so cute (and so are the big brother/sisters too!!). 

Vegas  I cant believe you go back to work so soon. Sounds like you are ready though. Did you figure out your daycare situation yet? I bet your coworkers loved meeting Grace!! Hope your husband gets better soon. There is nothing worse than a sick husband (men do not tolerate illness well.you would think they were dying with the common cold!!). 

I am sending lots of positive thoughts/prayers to the five-year old son of your friend. I have a friend whose son had stage 4 Neuroblastoma (which is a type of cancer) at 4 years old. It was a long tough road for them but he has made a complete recovery and is now 7 years old and healthy. It is so hard when they are so young. I hope that he can make a full recovery!! 

Angel  Any update on the house hunting?? At least if you are looking to move April 1st you still have two whole months to start packing and getting ready. I would likely still leave everything to the last minute and then panic. Based on your freezer meal prep before Emma came I am guessing you are more organized than me and will make use of your time!! I am sorry to hear that Jeff didnt get that job. It is so tough to get your foot in the door when you are starting out. As long as he is persistent and keeps looking I am sure the right job will come along. I have my fingers crossed for him!! 

Stef  Hope the thrush has gone away. I have heard that can be painful. Sounds like you have found some good remedies though!! Congrats to your brother!! I hope everything works out for them. Siennas episode the other night sounds awful!! I hope the last few days have been better for both of you!! 

Meli  I am so excited that Zavy is doing so well. He is getting his cheeseburgers again and everything is working as it should after his surgery. I cant wait to hear that you get to bring him home. It has been a long tough journey for you all so far. I am so glad that the hospital portion is coming to an end. He really has gotten so big and strong. Have fun at your work baby shower Wednesday. 

Jasmine  Hope everything is going well!! 

I cant believe how warm your weather still is. We went back into a deep freeze yesterday and today. It went from +3C (+37 degrees F) on Saturday to -40C (which is also -40F) with the windchill this morning. Its hard to know how to dress when you leave the house!! 

As for me: Not much to report. We had to take a break from ttc this month. I finally got my Ruebella/measles vaccination on cd5 (after seeing the fertility doctor) and they recommend not getting pregnant for a month after the shot. We have actually had a bit of a measles outbreak here lately so I figured it would be a good idea to get it. I expect af to arrive around Feb7. I am looking forward to starting the IUI cycle. I am hopeful that it will be the little extra help that we need to finally get a sticky bfp!! 

We went out of town this past weekend. My husband was playing in a squash tournament. We were able to go to a mineral spa yesterday before we came home. We didnt get any spa treatments but we swam in the heated mineral pool (which had an outside section as well). It was pretty relaxing to sit in the hot water in the freezing cold windy weather outside. It is always nice to get away for a couple days.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!! Happy Monday!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, thanks for the tip. I think the problem that caused her to spit half of the meds out was the syringe the store gave us. It was one of those bigger ones where only the tip is small enough for her mouth. We switched to a smaller one that we had gotten with other meds and aren't having any more issues. 

Vegas, has Gracie's gas gotten any better? Sienna is still having issues most nights, none nearly as bad as that one the other night, though. 

I read that infant height doesn't necessarily predict full grown adult height. I found a height calculator that's supposed to be pretty accurate that goes based on the mother and father's heights - it's saying she'll be 5'4".

Hope Ben feels better soon! Hopefully it's not that nasty flu that's going around. And Sienna is cranky in the evenings, too. Hers usually starts around 7 and goes until whenever I can get her to go to bed (usually 11-1am on the worst nights). For her, I'm pretty sure it's the gas because, like you said with Grace, walking with her helps. 

Jen, that mineral pool sounds awesome! How was it getting out of the water into the freezing air? 

AFM, nipples are still bright red and sore... itching has stopped which makes me think that they just need to heal now, so I've been using Lansinoh, which helps with the pain a lot when Sienna is feeding. My whole body is out of whack - I ended up with a vaginal yeast infection, too. Not sure if there's something hormone related going on? From about 7-8 weeks PP, I had some very minor bleeding. Since I'm EBF, I wasn't expecting my period so soon, but since that happened, I've been super moody and then the yeast infections, so I'm wondering if something's going on hormonally.

My friend Holly is finally going to meet Sienna on Saturday. She's the one who threw the baby shower for us, so it feels wrong that she hasn't had been able to meet her yet! I'm excited to see her but it means I need to clean up the nursery, lol, because a lot of the decorations in there are things she made for us.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I hope it works out for your brother. Has Sienna had anymore of those screaming fits? I read that stretching legs out is a symptom of reflux. 
My nipples are also bright pinkish and hurt . I wince when she latches, but then it doesn't really hurt. But just in general, they always feel bruised. I am not sure what the deal is.
Sienna and Emma were almost the same measurements at their 2 month checks (but Emma was 11 weeks). Emma was 10lbs 15oz and 23in.
I am pretty sure I had my first period already too. It was only 2 days of bleeding, but I think I started my second one today, but unsure again because I had some spotting from the IUD I had placed as well.
I know your friend will just love Sienna!
I am starting to work on some of the diy nursery projects. Speaking of, would you still be able to make that alphabet print for me?

Meli, Wow!! That monitor sounds way high tech! I am so happy Xzavier is coming home soon! 
Sorry, I have not heard of the nail file. I have only managed to cut Emma's nails twice in her 14 weeks!

Vegas, sorry Ben was sick, hopefully he is better now. Emma is also fussier at night. I have heard of a thing called "the witching hour". She won't nap in the evening, so she goes to sleep at 7:30, but it makes nights awful. And she won't let Jeff hold her. I don't have any advice for you sadly:( 
I will be praying for your friend's boy. That is so sad.

Jen, no house yet. I really have champagne taste on a beer budget... I am trying to get it done though so I am not stressing later. And yes, I am a planner and lister! 
That sounds like a great time at the spa! Enjoy your month off as much as you can!


----------



## jenkb123

Stef - It was too cold to actually get all the way out of the water. Shoulders (for a moment) and head were all that were outside of the pool. Hair and eyelashes would freeze up and basically have icicles or frost. It would make you look like you had a head full of white hair. It felt so nice though. There is nothing like sitting in a hot pool outside in the middle of winter.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, I am horrible about drying my hair before we go out for the day. My hair is always freezing. For about a week it was cold enough to freeze your nose hairs here too. HATE it!! Want to go live with Meli or Vegas!

Meli, I am so excited for you guys!!!!


----------



## angel2010

Melissa I am so happy for you and your family!!!!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, her screaming fits are getting better. She's had a few, but the Maalox seems to help quite a bit. It isn't instant, but usually within 10-15 minutes after taking it, the screaming stops. We don't have to use it every night, either, which is great.

Hmm... have you tried Lansinoh on your nipples? It's great stuff. You can try putting it on right after feedings or right before, or both. My left nipple is still healing, it helps if I put it on before a feeding (it's completely safe for them to ingest).

I'll know if the bleeding I had was my period if I start bleeding again this Sunday / Monday (as long as my cycle is still regular). I'm not convinced it was... it was super light, no cramping... 

I'd be happy to make you an alphabet print! Just let me know what you want done! That goes for everyone else as well :)

Have you found your new house yet?

Meli, soooo happy Xzavier is home! Almost a week now, it must be amazing!

Vegas, Jen, Jasmine - hope you're all doing well!

AFM, you ladies probably saw that Sienna rolled over from back to tummy already, at 9 weeks and 6 days old. How crazy! She's also been doing this trick where she rotates like the hands on a clock. I'll put her facing one way in her pack n play and find her facing the opposite way. She's been doing this for about 4 weeks now, but today she's just been having a blast with it. She rotated herself 360 degrees, and was halfway through another rotation when she fell asleep. Such a goof. 

Have you guys ever done baby swim lessons? They start at 6 months. I've been interested since before she was even born, but I don't think Blake will go for it. Whenever we end up moving back closer to his mom, I'd like her to be a confident swimmer and not afraid of the pool, since we'd be over there a lot during the summer. She's not afraid of water at all so far, she loves bath time and the few times I've splashed her face on accident, she just smiles, so I think she'd take to it well.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I looked into the infant swim lessons, which here is basically just teaching them how to flip from front to back so they can float. The YMCA wanted like $400 for the lessons and I already have a pool fence so I decided against it. We started regular swim lessons last year when she turned three. Maybe the clases in your area are different.

That is amazing how mobile Sienna is already. I don't give Grace enough room to wiggle around as she is either in the bassinet, the swing, the vibrating chair or the Bjorne. 

Meli: loving your posts about Xzavier. He sounds like he is doing wonderful! Does he have to get shots monthly to prevent RSV? My nephew had to get them during his first year to help prevent respiratory illness, but his premie issues were almost entirely respitory whereas Xzavier seems to not have issues in that department. 

AFM: Grace is eight weeks old today. Time is flying! She is a very happy little girl, though she does get cranky in the evenings. She's currently sleeping 5-6.5 hour blocks at night. Not bad, but her sister was a better sleeper by this point. Charlotte is still loving being a sister and can't wait for Grace to start going to daycare with her.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, the rec-plex in my town does infant swim lessons, $54, this is their description - "Students will learn to feel comfortable in the water with the parent's reassurance. A parent must accompany the infant in the class. Skills will be taught to both the child and parent. Children will learn water adjustment, front kick, back float and water exits. Parents will learn holding positions and basic safety skills." I'm hoping I make up my mind soon, lol, because April is almost booked, and she'll be the minimum age at the end of May, so I'd want to register for a block in June, which they don't have listed yet but will probably book early, based on how the other classes booked.

Yeah, she's a wiggleworm. I try to give her space to move because I know she wants to, so she spends a lot of time on one of those activity mats or in the pack n play where she can move around. She still sleeps in her bassinet, but she doesn't like it much, since she can't roll around at all, so we're thinking about rearranging our room to fit the pack n play in there until we move her to her crib. 

Grace and Sienna seem to have a lot in common! Sienna is happy a lot also, and cranky in the evenings. And she sleeps in about 5 hour blocks at night (mostly). 

So glad Charlotte is loving being a sister! Grace starts daycare in a few days, doesn't she?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that sounds like a terrific deal and a great class. Wish we had something like that here. All they do is infant rescue classes and the worst part, other than the price, was that it was five days a week, ten minutes a day for six weeks! Who has time for that?!

So I've been giving Grace more mat time, but she doesn't wiggle around too much. I used to call Charlotte my inch worm because I'd have her swaddled and she'd end up at the opposite end of the crib by morning. Silly baby.

Afm: one more week until I start work. Well eight days since I don't go back until Tuesday as daycare is closed for President's Day. I have no idea how I'm going to get both girls out of the house and myself to work by 8:00am. It's the morning nursing session that's going to mess things up.

I'm having fun today dealing with insurance claims. Totally messed up, huge headache for me. One of the doctors owes me a good amount yet they are sending me final notice bills. Wth?!


----------



## StefNJunk

Those classes sound crazy! These ones are either once a week for 40 minutes or twice a week for 35 minutes (not sure why they set it up that way?) for about a month, depending on the class. I'd probably do the twice a week, since the schedule (evening classes) is better for me. I'm going to be paying attention to when they get the June schedule up because April is now completely booked. 

Charlotte sounds a lot like Sienna with the wiggly! Did she like being swaddled? I can't swaddle this wiggly one because she works her way right out of it. We got her in one of those swaddler blankets once without her fussing, but it was when she was still sleeping like a rock during the day. 

You might want to try a dry run of your work morning routine before you have to do it for work, to see how early you should start getting everything done to make it in time. 

Good luck with the insurance, that can be a pain in the ass. 

AFM, not too much new going on. Did have a question for you all, though. Most nights lately, Sienna has an issue with nursing off the right side. During the day she's fine with it, but come the evening, she screams if I try to put her on the right side, and is completely fine with the left. During the middle of the night feeding she's back to being fine with it. Has anyone experienced something like this? 

She's also very wiggly during feedings, waving her arms around a lot. I'm thinking that might just be how she is, though. Always a wiggly one.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi everyone. Sorry it's been so long! 

Everything is great so far with Zavy. He does get mad and cry when he crys or poops, especially when it happens during his sleep. Other than that he is pretty chill. Believe it or not, my biggest stressor is my mil and sil. I am so pissed that I have let them get to me and will keep trying to forget about it!! GRRR :growlmad:

vwgas, so sorry to hear about your friends child. I will pray for them. Yes, Xzavier will.need to get RSV shots during RSV season, not just this year but next year as well. 

I plan to log on tomorrow to respond In more depth as DH has work appts and I can use the computer:haha:

Ttys xoxo


----------



## angel2010

Stef, thanks for the lansinoh tip, don't know why I didn't think about it. They started feeling better after just a couple applications. What a strong little lady you have, rolling like that. Emma rolled front to back once when she was around four weeks, but I think it was a fluke. She also somehow manages to turn herself. We have not found a house yet. we actually found out that our lease isn't up until 4/30 so we have a little longer. I would love the print, I am wanting one for Cart's room as well. Let me measure the frame I have for Emma's room and get back to you on size. I can send you money for supplies and postage. 
I really want to do swimming lessons. We have done them a couple times with Carter, but never did them consistently. He is still at the point that I would have to be in the water with him. If we had the extra money I would want to do them with both kids and start Emma early.
Emma did the same thing with my right boob! It seemed to come on suddenly and stopped after about a week and a half. It was very frustrating for a bit though.

Vegas, glad to hear Grace is doing so well. I bet Charlotte is great with her! Sorry about the insurance, I have been dealing with the same thing from the third party I got my breast pump from.

Meli, I am so happy everything is going well. What is going on with your mil and sil?

Middy, where are you?

Jen, where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## angel2010

A friend of mine, just experienced a miscarriage last night. She was about 10 weeks, but the baby was only around 7 I think. She started talking to me about it last week when she went to the dr and found out the baby stopped growing. She finally just miscarried last night. I was the only person she knew that had experienced it. I hope I have helped he by talking about mine and offering what comfort I could. It sure has brought up sad feelings though:(


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, glad the Lansinoh helped!

I don't think it's a fluke; it took her the same strength to roll herself at that age as it would at a later age. Even if she hasn't done it again yet, I still wouldn't call it a fluke! Sienna hasn't rolled again since that first time, either, but I haven't seen her really even try, whereas before the roll she has tried a few times.

It'd probably be better if I had the prints sent to a local Walgreens for you to pick up, that way there's no risk in them getting ruined in the mail. Would that work for you?

That's so weird about the right boob thing! Glad to know it isn't just Sienna having boob bias. :haha:

So sorry to hear about your friend. I'm sure being able to talk to you about it helped. 

AFM, pumping the hell out of my boobs today... Blake's mom is babysitting for us tomorrow so we can do vday stuff then instead of today. I didn't start pumping until today, thinking it would be like the last time I pumped when I got a lot of milk super easily. Well... wrong. Big time wrong! I understand now why I had the forceful letdown before... I was able to get 3-4 oz. from one boob AFTER nursing before (last time I pumped was ... man like 10 weeks ago), but I've been pumping on and off all day and only have 2 oz. so far... Not sure how I'm going to get enough for tomorrow at this rate...


----------



## angel2010

I think you have to be consistent with pumping to get a good volume. I never get much.


----------



## Meli_H

Angel, sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs:

Stef, have fun tomorrow celebrating Valentines!

Vegas, i cant believe it's almost time to go back to work!! GL with getting out the door on time. you seem like supermom, I know you can do it! PS loved the juice box snacks you posted on fb! I also plan to take Zavy for swim lessons starting in June at the YMCA.

Hi ladies so here is my issue with SIL and MIL.

I might have already mentioned that back in the beginning when Xzavier was born, mil and sil both complained to raul that Meli was making faces She wasnt very welcoming. Really?! My baby is fighting for his life so yah, youre probably 100% right. I was not a very gracious host, nor did I give a crap!!! My focus was and always has been Zavy. Sorry if I didnt chit chat with you about the weather, or smile enough for your liking. I mean really.. and I have never had a bad relationship with my mil. Now my sil is a different storyher and Raul have always had issues but when Xzavier was born she was here for him and made the effort to visit him lots so it thawed Rauls heart. So, when I suggested to Raul that his sister and her husband be one of 2 pairs of people to baptize Zavy, he agreed. We asked her and she was so excited, we told her not to tell anyone because we still hadnt decided who the other pair would be, and they will be from my family.

Well, the first week Zavy was home he had 2 dr appointments, one on Tuesday and one on Wednesday. I asked my mom to go with me to the Tuesday one to help me, but didnt ask her for Wednesday because she was going out of town on a cruise. So I asked MIL to help me with the Wednesday apt. She kind of snootily responded Oh, you mean your mom isnt going with you?! I just played it off and didnt react to her snootiness and said, no, please, if you can accompany me I would appreciate it. So she did and everything was fine (or so I thought).

Anyways, a couple of weeks ago mil mentioned to Raul over the phone, bitching about things that I didnt mention in FB. Things that had to do with her, maybe gifts she had bought him? Well, I add as much as I can remember and thank people as much as I can, but of course there will be those that fall through the cracks, but I know that she wasnt one of them!! I dont know if its sil thats in her ear, egging her on, or what the deal is. So of course Raul got pissed off and told her listen, Im tired of this bs. Cut the crap now because I;m not having it. Meli didnt omit anything of yours and if she did, it wasnt on purpose. How petty can you be? What I dont understand is, what she thought she would accomplish, telling Raul this. How stupid is she? She knows her son, all she is doing is pissing him off and antagonizing him. 

I think she is jealous of my mom and how much time she would go to the hospital. She went like, maybe 6 times to visit him in the 18 weeks he was in the NICU. My mom was there pretty much every day. She has also mentioned to Raul that my mom and my family look down on her because she doesnt speak perfect English. Yes, her and my mom are totally different. My mom assimilated while keeping her heritage, and worked her way up the corporate ladder to a great career. My mom is the most humble, gracious and respected person that I know. She has NEVER looked down on anybody, it doesnt matter what their lot in life is. I think its just MILs own insecurities that she is projecting.

So I told Raul You need to check your sister. Tell her in a nice way that she needs to stop talking shit and soon, because I am not going to have her baptize Zavy and then have to walk on eggshells around her all the time, and then you and her get pissed off at each other again and dont talk for another 10 years. I will not rob Zavy of his godparents. SIL as a selection is making me nervous and I am totally second guessing myself on this one, because I am the one that brought it up to Raul and pushed for it!!

So, last week, maybe a couple of days after the not so pleasant conversation between Raul and MIL re FB, she calls him again to ask about the tdap. I told her she had to have the tdap because she is around Xzavier. She was on speakerphone but I guess she didnt know it because I told Raul, please remind her about Mondays appt that she said she would accompany me to. She responded Why is she asking me again? Isnt it fair that she ask her mom and we take turns? I said You know what, that;s ok. Dont worry about it. I will find someone else to go with me Right away she backpedaled and said no, thats ok, I will go with you and I said NO THANK YOU. She then called me the next day and apologized and kissed my a**. I dont hold grudges but I am really irritated with these people.:growlmad:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: sorry for all the family drama; that's the last thing you need as your focus should be on Xzavier. I'm glad Raul is standing up for you (you know how protective sons can be of their moms). You are doing your best trying to include everyone. You went above and beyond by sharing daily updates about Xzavier during his hospital stay when you could have been doing other things (like sleeping) and you always thanked everyone for even the smallest gesture. Hopefully this will all blow over soon. 

Stef: I haven't noticed a side preference here, but Grace prefers my noobs over a bottle or EBM over formula. She used to take whatever, but now she's developing preferences. Maybe you produce more milk from that side so Sienna knows to go to it when she's really hungry. I know I produce more on the right.

Angel: hope you find a new place soon. Btw, I'm obsessive about Charlotte's books too. They must be organized from biggest to smallest. Also, we've pretty much run out of room for new books and I so love buying children's books.

Afm: tomorrow is the big day. I'm looking forward to returning to work, but a bit sad too. We decided to celebrate Charlotte's 4th birthday today, even though it's tomorrow. She's home from daycare today as they are closed for President's Day. Yesterday we took her to the zoo. She got to feed giraffes, a deer, and some birds. We were lucky because the weather was perfect. Even the baby enjoyed it and didn't cry the entire time.

Speaking of Grace, does anyone have any tips on how to get her to drop her night feeding? Maybe I'm expecting too much too soon, but Charlotte was sleeping 9-10 hours a night by now. Grace sleeps a 5.5-6.6 hour block, nurses for about 20 minutes and then does another 2-3.5 hour block. It's not bad, but it could be better. She only wants boob in the evening, so tanking her up with formula won't work (like it did with her sister). Just want a bit more sleep as I head back to work. Other than that she's a pretty awesome baby!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi vegas,

So tomorrow is the big day! GL and I know all will be fine. 

Yah, I am very disappointed as I did not know my mil was so petty.

what do u do to get 5+hours from Gracie at night? Do u feed her differently than u do during the day? Do tell!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm so sorry your friend had to experience a miscarriage, but I'm glad you were able to comfort her.

Meli: she does typically cluster feed before she goes down for the night. She'll eat once every 1-1.5 hours from about 6:30 until she goes down at 10:00 (though we are trying to move bedtime up).

So work has been great. They had a huge welcome back banner for me in my office. Grace has been doing great at daycare. They say she doesn't cry at all. She also doesn't nap. Tonight I put her down at 8:15. I'm sure this is a mistake, but she just wasn't happy awake. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, yeah I'm really not consistent with the pump at all. I want to try to build up a stock, but I really need to get some storage bags first.

Meli, that sucks about the family drama. I'm confused as to why your in-laws are like that with you, it doesn't sound like you you did anything to upset them at all! I hope they get over it.

Vegas, you may be right about her preferring the left boob because it produces more milk; it definitely does! I hadn't thought of that and it makes sense.

No tips on getting Charlotte to drop her night feeding here... Sienna is now sleeping 7-8 hour stretches at night, but it just sort of happened. I just make sure she's full right before we go to sleep. Sometimes it means feeding her close to the last feeding if we go to bed shortly after I put her to bed, but she usually wakes up wanting more when we come to bed if that happens, anyway. 

So glad Grace does well at daycare! Sienna doesn't like to nap during the day much either, she starts getting cranky in the evening because of it and has been going to bed earlier, as well.

AFM, we had fun on our Valentine's Day celebration. Went to dinner, it was ok. The food was overpriced and just ehh, but we had fun anyway. I know you guys saw Blake's little drawing... lol. The restaurant had paper wrapped around the table for kids to draw on (we found it odd considering the place looked semi-fancy) and he got bored after our appetizer waiting on our main dishes. He cracks me up.

Sienna did really well for her first time being left without us at someone else's house (the few short periods she was left with my parents / my brother was at our house). She had two 30 minute naps and was up being social the rest of the time. She slept the entire ride home (over an hour), woke up very happy and nursed and went back to sleep for 8 1/2 hours! Woke up to nurse again and passed out for another 2 1/2 hours. It was great! She's slept 7-8 hour stretches almost every night this week.

Have a question one of you ladies might know the answer to. I mentioned awhile back that Sienna's baby acne had cleared up. Well she ended up with one pimple on her cheek 5 weeks ago. It's STILL there. Any idea why? I'm wondering if it's a normal pimple or something else, although not sure what else it could be.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, forgot to mention that what I thought may have been AF last month wasn't, it didn't come back after 4 weeks. What reminded me to mention it? It's come full force for the first time just a few minutes ago. Bleh. I should have known... had all the symptoms... actually thought I might be prego again because of all the symptoms and took a test the other day lol. Blake came home today and I gave him a scare saying "I know why I had all those pregnancy symptoms." He said why and I just looked at him for a few seconds, haha.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

Ive been meaning to pop on here to give you an update on where things are at. Its been a busy couple of months. Ive been staying away from BNB a bit as I did take a break last month due to my ruebella vaccination. I have been reading the posts and enjoying hearing about all of the JAB babies!! I cant believe how big they are all getting (and of course how cute they are all getting!!)

I think in my last post I told you that I got in to the fertility clinic and that we were on the waiting list for IVF. We were going to do a couple of IUIs while we were waiting. Well this month we did our first IUI. I had to learn how to give myself the trigger shot (mixing the medications and giving myself a needle was an interesting process). We did the IUI last Friday. I am scheduled to go in and get a blood HCG test on March 7. They said that if I go first thing in the morning they should have the results before the end of the day. I will likely still POAS prior to the blood test. I gave myself the trigger shot Thursday morning (which should have induced ovulation sometime on Friday or early Saturday at the latest). So that means I am about 5dpo right now. Fingers crossed that it worked!! 

I have also just completed a 21 day sugar detox. I already cut out gluten and dairy about a year ago. I figured that it wouldnt hurt to eliminate sugar. Some people swear that sugar is the worst culprit in creating inflammation in your body. It also messes with hormones and creates things like insulin resistance. I figured it was worth a try to add it in to the long list of things I have done to try to get pregnant. My husband did the detox too. The recipes in the plan are really good. It takes a bit more time to prepare things since basically anything premade is eliminated. We are going to mainly still stick to it even though we were officially done on Monday. It eliminated all processed foods, gluten, dairy, sugar, sweeteners, sweet substitutes, grains/legumes, all fruit (other than grapefruit, green tipped bananas, and green apples). The idea is to eliminate anything that your body perceives as sweet to eliminate sweet cravings and to relearn how to taste sweetness without the huge amounts of sugar in most average diets. It was interesting. I never considered myself to have a sweet tooth or eat a lot of sugar. I rarely drink pop or eat candy. I definitely noticed after starting the detox and cutting all forms of sugar/sweeteners how much my body relied on it. The first few days I was so exhausted I could barely stay awake at work in the afternoons. It just goes to show how much sugar is hidden in all of the things we eat on a regular basis. Even in things you wouldnt necessarily expect like canned tomatoes, broths, sauces, salad dressing, etc... 

So we will see what happens in the next week and a half. Hopefully I will have some good news to share with you all. Keep your fingers crossed for me. One of these times it has to be my month!!!


----------



## angel2010

Sorry it has been so long since my last reply ladies!! I can't say things have been more hectic, just the same. Emma still nurses every 1-1.5 hours during the day and still wakes 3-5 times at night. Last night she didn't have her first wake up until 3:40am and we were super happy with that. But then I nursed her three times between 4am and 7:15am. She is advancing tons though. She can roll front to back, she laughs and she smiles and screams a lot. Screams as in yelling and talking screaming. We finally got our highchair and jumperoo from storage. She really likes the jumperoo. She doesn't jump yet, but likes to look and the toys and yells at them. I will be getting the excersaucer from my mom tomorrow. I am pretty excited about tomorrow. We are going to see Jason Aldean and Florida Georgia Line. My mom will be babysitting the kids for the first time, other than for a couple times while I dashed to the store. She is going to be staying here to make it a bit easier. 
Carter is doing okay. Pretty much the same, but does love to help me try to get her to laugh. I have him registered for preschool for fall. I know he will love it. 
We haven't found a house yet. We are considering buying and have even been pre approved. The only thing stopping us is that we don't have a down payment, so the places we can look are really limited. If we find a great place we may, otherwise the plan is to still rent for one more year and then buy a minivan in the next few months and save buying until after tax time next year.
As for me, I had an IUD placed and I go in tomorrow to double check through ultrasound that it is placed correctly. My body is still getting used to it and I still have intermittent spotting. 
So we have only had sex twice since she has been born. I feel bad for Jeff, so sometimes I just give him hand jobs. But I have no sex drive and I am still hating my body. I haven't been able to lose any weight. I am still eating like a cow and just sit on my ass all day breastfeeding. If I ever have a baby again it will be in like march, so after a couple months it will be warm so we can get out and get some exercise.
Have any of you watched Orange is the New Black on Netflix? We just watched the first season. I think next I will watch Downtown Abbey if they have it. We just got Netflix, so we are a little behind the times.
Jeff's mom is doing okay. She is done with her treatments and sounds tons better over the phone. They just have to wait another couple of months to give her another pet scan to see if the cancer is gone.
I have been working on getting stuff done for Emma's nursery. I can't wait for you guys to see the finished product!

Meli, I am sorry about your mil and sil. Pretty juvenile of them to act this way. It wasn't as if you didn't have TONS else on your mind. 
The nursery looks very cute and I still love seeing his pictures, but must say that you guys are slacking in that department. I miss my daily Zavy fix!!

Stef, sorry about af coming, but glad you aren't pregnant. I would cry if I was!! I have had at least one period since I got my Iud. I just am so tired of wearing panty liners and pads!! My ob said not to wear a tampon for six weeks after I got it. Well that has passed so on my next af I can wear a tampon.- It's the small things in life, right? 
I am glad Sienna did got being babysat and that you guys had a good time.
The Walgreens idea is perfect. If you could do one that is 8x10 for Carter with the letters a pale yellow and the C and the "is for Carter" in green. This bedding has the colors of his room if you could get close to them. https://www.amazon.com/Child-Mine-Safari-Bedding-3-piece/dp/B00ADSGIIW 
And a 10x13 for Emma's room with blue letters and the E and the "is for Emma" in Orange. Along these lines:
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/orangeandblue_zpsaabcfa40.jpg
I really appreciate your doing it! I have another question too. There are some downloadable images I want from etsy, but they come in 11x7. I only want them in 4x6, is it possible to resize them?

Vegas, I am happy to hear that work is going well and that Grace is doing good at daycare. No tips on nighttime from me, Emma is still AWFUL! 

Jen, I hope you get some good news very soon. I don't know how you can cut so much out of your diet! You have such good self control!! What did you eat for snacks? 

Middy come back to us!


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - I hope you enjoyed the concert!! How did everything go with your mom and the kids?? I haven't watched Orange is the New Black. I have heard it is good though. We don't have Netflix (I feel like everyone has it but us these days!!). Good luck with house hunting. I think you have a good plan. Dont just buy something to buy it. If you dont find the perfect house you can see your self living in for a good number of years then find a place to rent for now and keep on saving. 

Preparation is the key to cutting so much out. As long as we have enough food prepped its not that hard. The worst thing is being hungry and not having anything you can eat. Then the temptation to have something that you can't is tough to resist. I guess I have pretty good willpower. I am stubborn. I think that helps!! For snacks I use nuts, egg muffins (we make a really good buffalo chicken one that we both really like), not sweet muffins (there is a good carrot pumpkin muffin with coconut and almond flour, it is sweetened using a green banana), cut up veggies, grapefruit or banana (we can have one piece per day), a piece of cooked chicken, etc. There are lots of options. The detox we did has a guidebook (that also has recipes) and a cookbook that has a ton of really good recipes in it. We have been making things like ketchup, bbq sauce, mayo, and salad dressing so we still have condiments. All I can say is the fact that we have no toddlers or babies at home has allowed us to have enough time to prep and cook. It really does take a fair amount of time. 

Vegas - Glad to hear your return to work went well. Its so good that Grace did well at daycare. I bet Charlotte loves having her little sister with her there. Hope you arent too tired and have been able to get a bit more sleep. 

Stef  Glad to hear your post Valentines dinner was fun (even if the food wasnt the greatest). That is amazing that Sienna is sleeping 7-8 hour stretches. Is she still doing that?? If so you got lucky with a good sleeper!! 

Meli  Sorry to hear about the family drama. I dont know why people have to make things so difficult. There are so many more important things going on in your life to have to worry about petty things like that!

Jasmine  Hope you are doing well and are all settled in in your new place. 

AFM  Just waiting and waiting for the dreaded TWW to end. Only one more week until the blood test. I will likely POAS on Tuesday it will be 11dpo and I am off work that day. At the very least I can confirm the HCG trigger is out of my system. It was only 5,000 mcg this time. Every other time I have had the trigger they gave me 10,000 mcg. I assume it should leave my system quicker since it is half the dose. 

Hope everyone is staying warm. It is supposed to be bitterly cold here tonight. The temp right now is -25 C (-13 F) with a windchill of -43 C (-45 F). Tonight it is supposed to go down to -40 C with a windchill of -50 C (-58 F). It really is ridiculous. They said it is the 4th coldest February on record and the coldest in the last 20 years. Hoping it will warm up soon!!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hi girls I just want you to know I haven't forgotten about you all. Things have been so ridiculously busy for months now. It doesn't help that we don't have a computer or a laptop right now but we do have a voucher to go out and get one in the next couple of weeks so I plan to sit down and catch up properly. 

Were all fine though, the house move was insane but it's definitely the right choice. We love it here so it's all been worth it. Asti is doing great too. 

I literally haven't read the thread for weeks but once I do I'll reply. 

Much love and thought to all x x


----------



## angel2010

Good to hear from you Middy and glad Asti is doing great!

Jen, how's it going today?


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks for asking how things are going Angel. Sorry I took so long to reply!! I'll give you all the update. 

So IUI #1 was not successful. Disappointing. I had a blood HCG test Friday. I already knew before I got the result that it would be negative (as I had a bfn on Tuesday and another bfn Friday morning). Af arrived yesterday. So on to IUI #2. I go for my first tracking appointment on Tuesday the 18th. I start Lezotrole (Femara) tomorrow. I expect the IUI will be done Friday March 21. Hopeful that IUI #2 will be the lucky one!! Keep your fingers crossed for us. 

Glad to hear from you Jasmine!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## angel2010

Jen, I am sorry the first one didn't work, fingers crossed for #2!


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi everyone! Work and the girls have kept me busy, but I thought I'd pop in for a quick update.

Grace is now almost 14 weeks old. She is a very mellow baby though she gets pretty cranky right before bedtime. She loves daycare and they love her. She's trying to roll over from front to back, but can't figure out how to get all the way around which is really frustrating her. Normally I get a 5-7 hour stretch without her walking each night, but the past two she's been only sleeping 3 hour stretches-yikes! I'm ready for her to start sleeping through and for her to be in her own room, but we aren't quite there.

Jen: sorry iui #1 didn't take. Praying you'll get your bfp soon.

Angel: what do you think of your iud? I'm on the mini pill and hate it so looking for other options.

Meli: I love reading Xzavier's updates.

Steph/Jasmine: how are you both?


----------



## jenkb123

Hi Girls:

Quick update. Went in for my tracking scan yesterday. There were three follicles (15, 11 and 11). I am supposed to do the trigger shot tonight at 10:30pm. IUI #2 scheduled for Friday am. She said the 15mm follicle would be the dominant one but the other two could still get bigger and ovulate (could ovulate one or both of them a bit later than the 15mm one). So our instructions are to bd for the few days following the IUI just in case. I am hoping that this IUI works. If not I think we will try one more IUI before moving on to IVF. I am really hoping that we don't have to do IVF. I do feel optimistic about this month. Hopefully it will be a sticky bfp month!! 

Vegas - Glad to hear that Grace is doing so well at daycare. That must make it so much easier for you to be back at work!! I can't believe she is already almost 14 weeks. Where does the time go?? 

Thanks to all of you girls for the baby dust, crossed fingers and prayers. I really do appreciate it!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: sending baby dust your way. If it works (and it will work!) you'd have a Christmas baby!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello girls, 

Wow, it's been ages! I finally have an actual proper computer to sit and type at now and I'm so happy that means now I'll be able to come on here and catch up with you all after months of being mute! 

We have been settling in nicely to our new home, it's been hard work just getting it to a good standard to live in, especially with a baby but we're on our way now. We have carpeted throughout, got hold of a cooker, fridge freezer and washing machine. Decorated fully the living room and the girls bedroom. I'll put some pictures on here once I get time. I'm particularly pleased with the girls room as it's 'Wizard of Oz' theme, very bright and fun!

Baby Astrid is a really good little baby, she is 12 pounds, is nearly laughing and trying to roll over. She's very petite, very chilled out, loves her sleep but seems shyer and quieter than her sister. She adores her sister too and loves watching her all of the time! She has pretty much just slotted into our lives very well and although it's so much harder with two, I'm just thankful that she is such a sweet and good girl! I'm having a wobble over her name though, rather than repeat myself the thread can be found here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2145665-changing-babies-name-4-months.html

Astrid has been in her own room since 3 months and unlike her sister who is still in our bed every night at 4 years old, she loves her own bed and her sleep (THANK GOD) and sleeps 7pm till 6.30am isn. OH keeps saying we should have another baby but you know we'd get another Eva and not another Astrid hehe!

I took voluntary redundancy from work a few weeks ago, I had a feeling they would make me redundant anyway and I wasn't sure of going back to the job after all the problems I had with bullying last year and I felt not ready to put the baby into childcare as early as I did with Eva. I plan to work a few evenings or weekends though come Septemeber but for now, I am enjoying being a mum. I have been feeling quite down lately though and a bit all over the place, part of me thinks I have mild PND so I need to see the GP about that. A few things have happened though, tried to make contact with my mum again but she's not interested, fell out with one of my friends and this name business has all been getting me down that and of course just how hard it is with two! How are you finding having two Vegas and Angel?

Jen, all the best of luck with this last attempt before IVF, I am thinking of you often and I really hope you get your christmas baby so much but you know what at least there is another option if you don't and a pretty good chance with IVF. You will get there x 

Meli, words cannot express just how happy I am for you and your family on the amazing daily progress of little Xzavi! He is such a little star and has quite the fan club! You are doing an amazing job!

Masses of love and thoughts to everyone and now i have this computer I look forward to keeping up more x x x


----------



## angel2010

Hey ladies! I hope you all are doing well. In case any of you didn't see, we are buying a house!!!! I am super excited. It is such a perfect first house for us. It has a perfect amount of space and just the right amout of work for do it yourselfers to do. It has 4 bedrooms, a mostly fenced backyard with a play structure and we are right in front of the hoa community pool and playground! We have inspections on Thursday, so FX!!! Emma is basically the same. We have finally started putting her to sleep in her cosleeper/bassinet and she has slept tons better, at least for the first stretch, usually about 4 hours. Once she did 5 hours. I need to feed her and put her back in bed after her wake to see if she does better, but I am horrible and feed her in bed. After, she ends up staying in the bed.
I have been getting everything together for her nursery and I can't wait for you guys to see! Thanks again Steph for the prints!!! 
Carter is doing well, starting to be a bit jealous. I think it is because Emma is starting to interact more. She barely laughs though. Has only laughed about 7 times. I guess we aren't that funny....
Nothing much else going on- that is all stressful enough, right!?


Jen, I hope this cycle goes well. When are you planning to test? The weekend?

Middy, so good to hear from you. I am glad you guys are all settled. I can't wait to see your pics. I love seeing your pins on pinterest, so I am intrigued as to how you finally decorated!
I am sorry about the name confusion. You know I love Wren! My thoughts- if you are thinking so hard about it, it seems like your heart is set on Violet. It may be a tough change for a bit and feeling a little silly for changing, but she will have it for life so better do it now:)

We need to be better at replying. I feel like we are all so close and I miss you guys. Facebook updates are not enough for me!!


----------



## jenkb123

Angel  Big congrats on buying a house. That is so exciting!!! How did the inspection go today?? When will you get to move in?? (assuming everything went well with the inspection) Cant wait to see pics of your completed nursery. 

I think I will wait to test Tuesday. I am off that day and it would be approx 11dpo. I go for my blood test next Friday (April 4th). 

Vegas  I always thought I would want to avoid a Christmas baby (there are already way too many birthdays in December plus Christmas). Nothing would make me happier now!! Fingers and everything else crossed!!!

Middy  So glad to hear from you again!! As for the name, if it is causing you this much distress already I think you should change it. It will be way easier to change it now than later. You dont want to have regrets when she is older. I personally think that either Violet Wren or Violet Astrid are lovely names. In Canada Astrid is really not a name you ever hear. It can be nice to have a name that is not super popular (I always hated that there were so many Jennifers out there when I was growing up). But, I can see what you mean about how having a more unusual name gets a negative reaction from some people. It shouldnt matter what other people say or think (but I know it usually does). Youve given it a lot of thought. I think that you should go with your gut and do what you feel is right. Its not a spur of the moment decision. 

Glad you are getting settled in from the move. You have had lots of changes/stresses lately with the move and the baby and your mom and the job redundancy. I can see why you might be feeing a bit down. I think it is a good idea to talk to your doctor if you arent feeling like yourself. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! 

I really dont have much to report. Just in the dreaded tww. Waiting until I can start POAS. Ive been pretty busy so that helps make the time go a bit faster. I really wish there was a way to know immediately if you were going to get your bfp. This waiting is excruciating!!


----------



## jenkb123

Ok Girls I am freaking out here. I am putting in all the details. Sorry if its tmi. 

Yesterday I was certain that I was out. I woke up in the morning and forgot that I was planning to test until after I went pee. However, when wiping I noticed a bit of brown blood. This is typically the start of af. It typically stays like this for a day or half a day and then gets redder and heavier. I waited for about 4 1/2 hours and did a test (ic). Did not see a line, still had some brown blood while wiping. I was certain that this month was another bfn and had the discussion with my husband about what to do next month (start ivf or try one more iui). We had better numbers this month for the sperm count in the iui, the timing seemed better. I had been feeling pretty hopeful. I was devastated that this was another failure. 

I was expecting af to be here full force this morning. Instead there was no blood when I wiped. I decided to do another test (ic). I thought maybe I could see a faint hint of a line (but I was sure it was just me seeing what I wanted to see). I decided to use a different test. I had a Shoppers Drug Mart brand (early detection) test. I never poas I always use a cup and dip. I had saved it so I dipped the Shoppers Test. Jumped in the shower and when I got out (it was about 3 mins) there was a + sign. It was still a pretty faint second line. But it was clearly a second line. I tried to take a picture. Didn't get a great one but I will try to post it (I've never posted a picture on here before). I hope it works, I really need opinions. 

My boobs are super sore (but that often happens just from the progesterone) so I can't trust that. But it does seem to be more than usual. That was my biggest symptom the month I got my only other bfp. I have been extremely exhausted (again often a progesterone symptom). I am worried that it is just my mind reading into things because I want a bfp so badly. 

It is an emotional rollercoaster. We want this so much and have had so much disappointment. I am afraid that I am getting my hopes up and its not real. I am scheduled to have a blood HCG test on Friday am. I should have the results of that by Friday afternoon. I will buy a few more (different brands) of tests on my way home from work tonight and test again tonight and tomorrow morning. Based on when I had the trigger shot I should be 12 dpo today. It is 13 days since I had the iui. 

My pictures are on my phone. I am going to try to post one or two of the clearest ones. Fingers crossed it works (and everything crossed that it's real). Send me all your baby dust girls. I could really use it!!


----------



## jenkb123

Ok. Lets see if I figured this out. Of course it looks clearer in real life. The picture looks a lot fainter. Hope you guys can see something and it actually posts.
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Middysquidge

Jen I can see it a mile off straight away on my tiny phone in a dark room feeding Violet Astrid! Will reply properly in around an hour but I'm sending you lots of baby dust, no one deserves this more than you! OMG getting really excited for you I hope it's it! X x x


----------



## angel2010

Oh Jen! I have thought and prayed about you tons during this week. I checked bnb tons to see if you tested but didn't want to bother you. I am beyond happy! So happy I actually yelled out loud!!! I can def see it. :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks you guys!! I am really in shock. I will post later tonight after I get more tests. You are the first people that know. Your support through this whole process has meant so much to me. Thank you so much for all your thoughts and prayers!!

I haven't told my husband yet. I wanted to tell him in person. He is going to be a bit late getting home tonight as he is scheduled to go play squash after work. He will be shocked as I was so upset yesterday I am sure he is 100% certain we are out for this month. 

I just can't quite believe that this could be real.


----------



## angel2010

Wish we could all see his reaction!!!


----------



## jenkb123

Ok....good news and bad news. The two new tests were both positive. Posting picture below. That is very very good news.

Bad news.....more spotting. It was gone this morning, nothing there at noon when I went to the bathroom and just before I took the tests I noticed that it had returned (was a bit on the pantyliner and some when I wiped). Its a bit redder than yesterday. Still more brown than red. Still very light. But I am really worried that this will be a chemical. 

I guess all I can do is remain cautiously optimistic. As of this moment I am pregnant. What happens from here is out of my control. Lots of people have varying degrees of bleeding and still have successful pregnancies. I just hope that it doesn`t get any worse and that this is a sticky bfp!!!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angel2010

We will be praying!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen:omg! I'm so excited for you. Those tests all look good and strong. Spotting in the first tri is pretty common. I'm not sure why, but I'm praying that this is your rainbow who you get to meet this Christmas. I'll say some prayers for you. Please try not to worry and just enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## Middysquidge

Jen, congratulations! i can understand why you are nervous but as the ladies have said spotting is pretty common. I used to spot when I was ovulating sometimes and I had a bit of spotting in early pregnancy too! Keeping everything crossed for you and can't wait to hear about your husband's reaction! Praying for your Christmas rainbow x x x


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks so much girls. You are all so great. I really appreciate the prayers and the reassurances.

The spotting is really inconsistent. It went away again. As long as it doesn&#8217;t progress into actual bleeding I will try not to worry too much about it. It still hasn&#8217;t sunk in yet. I have my HCG blood test tomorrow and will talk to my doctor&#8217;s office. Last time I went in and got the blood drawn on my way to work and they called me before noon with the results. They said if I got a positive test they would schedule an early scan at about 6-7 weeks. Since I was medicated they like to check early for multiples.

I didn&#8217;t do any more tests today. I figured I would wait until tomorrow. By then they should be getting darker. 

My husband was really excited. I think he was quite surprised. He just got a big grin on his face when I told him. I wish I could be as excited as him. He doesn&#8217;t have the same worries that I do. I am going to try really hard not to worry and just enjoy being pregnant. Worrying will not prevent something from happening if it is going to happen. There is no point in worrying unless there is an actual problem to worry about (easier said than done though). 

Jasmine &#8211; I meant to comment yesterday, you said you were feeding Violet Astrid. Does that mean you decided on the name change? I think that is such a pretty name. Plus you can still call her Asti as a nickname!!


----------



## Middysquidge

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jen, so excited for you! Well done! Good luck for tomorrow too, update us, we'll be thinking of you!

Yes, went ahead with the name change, got the birth certificate through yesterday so she's officially Violet Astrid Wren now! Wow, what a title! Yes, definitely we have the best of both worlds now, I have been really emotional about it but I know and even DH says it was totally the right thing to do! She's a so a Violet! 

xx x xxx


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: hope your test went well today. How would you feel if you ended up with multiples? Keep us posted!


----------



## angel2010

I am glad the spotting doesn't seem to be amounting to anything. Of course Vegas is right and that spotting is very common. Looking forward to hearing about your results. Still so excited for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas &#8211; If it was twins I would be ok. If it was more than twins I would freak out. I have always thought it would be pretty amazing to have twins. It would be an insane amount of work but it has been so hard for us to get pregnant the idea of having two kids at once and not having to go through the whole fertility treatment thing again is very appealing. We really do want to have two kids. I know that multiples are higher risk. So it is probably safer to just have one. But I think I would be ok with twins. Likely this is because I have no kids and I don&#8217;t realize how hard it would be. But I also wouldn&#8217;t know any different since I have never had one. If we had ended up having to do IVF we would have taken the risk of twins and implanted two embryo's. 

Jasmine &#8211; So glad you decided on the name change. Now Shane can get his tattoo and it won&#8217;t have the wrong name on it if you decided to change it later on. Violet is such a cute name and you really always thought of her as Violet before she was born. Since it was causing you so much anxiety I think you would have regretted it if you didn&#8217;t change it.

Does anyone have any fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## jenkb123

So I got the blood test confirmation. My HCG was 116. They have booked me for an ultrasound on April 25. I was surprised that it was so soon but I guess that would already be 7 weeks. I think I will be able to fully believe that I am pregnant after that scan. Last time the 7 week scan was where I found out that there was a problem. If I can pass that point I will feel so much better about everything. (At least I think I willI will probably still find something to worry about).

The spotting is completely gone. Maybe it was just implantation bleeding. The timing fits with that. 

I got some other really good news today. While I was waiting to get my blood test my sister called me. She is in Ontario right now finishing up her program to become a midwife. She wrote her last exams yesterday (other than the big comprehensive exam that she writes in May). I am not sure if I mentioned that her kids and husband stayed in Saskatchewan while she completed her last year of school. They did her first two years with all of them in Ontario. She was able to come home and do her third year here and had to go back for the fourth year. It has been a really tough year (being away from her 4 boys but also extremely tough on the marriage). She left last April and got to come home for the month of August and the month of December. It looked like she wasnt going to be able to get a job here in Saskatchewan. They really wanted her and the program could really use more midwives as a lot of the people who ask for midwives get turned away. The problem was funding. The government here has put a big freeze on spending in the health region (even though midwives actually save them money compared to a birth with an OB). 

She had an offer from her clinic in Ontario but was reluctant to accept it until she knew 100% that she couldnt get a job here. They were starting to put a lot of pressure on her to accept as they need to fill the position with someone else if she didnt want it. It was a major stress that she might have to take a job in Ontario and either uproot her family again or work there with her family here. It is basically a paid 5th year of school. She cant be fully licensed to practice until she does one year with supervision. So if she didnt work then all of the schooling she had done would have been for nothing. She found out today that there will be a job for her here and they really want her. It is such a relief. My mom and dad have been really stressed (with her being gone they have had the kids a lot and there have been issues with her husband). The kids are going to be so excited that she is coming home to stay!! 

We are going to tell my parents today about the pregnancy. My mom may have a heart attack as the two things she wanted most (my sister to get a job here so she could come back and me to finally get pregnant) have happened at basically the same time. When my sister told me the news about her job situation I couldnt wait and had to tell her my news. She cried she was so happy.

It really is a good day!!!


----------



## angel2010

Wonderful news! It will be great to have her family back together and to have her close for your pregnancy!


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - I know. It made me so happy when she told me. It made my news even better. I couldn't picture her not being around when we finally have a baby. She has wanted me to have kids forever. We are very close. It will be so much better with her here. 

Thanks for all your prayers. They seem to be working!! 

I am having a hard time focusing at work today. I really just want the afternoon to be over so I can go. I am not very productive today. An hour and ten minutes left.....Not sure if I will make it!!!


----------



## angel2010

I am sure you would be the same at home. Feeling like you will burst out of your skin with excitement and hopefulness, looking at your tests and obsessing. At least at work there is hope of taking your mind off it.



It is kind of weird when guests are viewing this thread. Hello there quests!:hi:


----------



## jenkb123

We are going for supper with my parents. We are going to tell them. I am pretty excited for that. We are going to pop in at Corrie's parents after that. I guess leaving work just means its closer to that time. But yes its true. Distractions can be a good thing!!

I know lots of people wait to tell others about their pregnancy. After we had an early loss last time it was a bit awkward to have to tell people what happened but I found that I wanted to talk about it. It was so much on my mind that I felt extremely uncomfortable when people asked me how I was and I either had to pretend I was fine (when I wasn't) or tell them the whole story. So we will tell people now, hope for the best, and deal with it if things don't work out. We are both pretty close with our families so not telling them right away is not an option. 

I have been pretty upfront with people about our fertility struggles. I will enjoy having some good news to tell people for a change.

It is a bit funny to think that other people read this thread. It has just been the six of us for so long that it seems funny that others would read it. To anyone else that is reading.....Hi Guests!!


----------



## angel2010

Jen, how did it go telling your parents? I can def see your point about just being open about it.

Ladies, I need your help. Here is a preview of some of the things going in Emma's room. You can also see the fabric used on the glider and her bedding there to the left. I have no idea what color to paint the walls? I don't want just white, but I what it to be pretty neutral.

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_5798_zps59381684.jpg


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - My parents were really excited. It was a lot of news for them to handle in one day. They were already really excited about my sister being able to come back. My mom has been stressed. It was nice to overwhelm her with good news for a change!! Corrie's parents were excited too. 

Hmm....as for color. I would suggest a pale yellow. It would pick up on a color in the flowers and would be cheery. Pale blue might also be nice (but it isn't very girly). My room growing up was pale blue. I loved it although my parents thought it made my room look a bit like an ice cube. Yellow is more sunny so its a warmer color. What were you thinking?? 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!! I went with my parents and my two youngest nephews to the bear zoo on Saturday (its just the regular zoo but my youngest nephew always calls it the bear zoo). It was pretty muddy and icy but we had fun. Its finally starting to warm up here. Maybe spring has arrived!!


----------



## Middysquidge

Jen, love the siggy! So happy for you! Wow, I bet it was a lovely day for them! My Eva was due December 15th and she arrived on the 10th x 

Angel, I'm really thinking pale grey would look amazing with those colours plus it's in fashion (grey) everyone's going mad for it on blogs and in interior mags! I love all that stuff!


----------



## Middysquidge

Either that or a very pale blue? X x

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: love that your due date is 12-13-14! The day after Grace's b-day. How are you feeling? 

Angel: I think I agree with Middy about a pale grey. Let me think about it more. I have color wheels for sherwin-Williams and Benjamin Moore so I'll look for inspiration there.

Afm: last night was Grace's first night in her crib in her nursery. I slept on the bed in her room and she did great! The only issue is that she isn't quite sleeping through yet. Although I've been giving her a bottle before I go to bed at 10:30 she still wakes almost every night at some point between 2:30-3:30. All she wants us a quick feed and she's right back to sleep. This is fine while I am breastfeeding, but I need to wean her by May (Ben and I are going on a trip without them) and don't want to deal with bottles in the middle of the night. Any suggestions? Is anyone's baby sleeping through?


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas - I never even noticed that. 12-13-14 is a very cool due date!! Too bad it is very unlikely the baby will have that as their birthday. From what I hear first babies are usually late. My sister's birthday is 12-20 and my nephew's birthday is 12-11. My sister is sure that this baby will be closer to her birthday than my nephew's. 

Middy - There are so many December birthdays. It was the one month I would have avoided having as a due date month if we hadn't been trying for so long. At this point we are just so happy to be pregnant we don't care when the baby is born!! Maybe I will have a birthday twin for Eva. 

I am feeling extremely tired. By the time I get home from work I feel like I could just go to bed (and I am usually a night owl). Feeling slightly nauseous. Like a low grade nausea most of the time that gets worse if I am hungry. My boob soreness fluctuates, sometimes it is quite bad sometimes I barely notice it. I definitely think that taking the progesterone this time has made my symptoms worse. I don't remember feeling nausea at all last time. I know it is still quite early for that. Taking my progesterone pills at night really upsets my stomach (they never bothered my stomach when I took them in my tww). 

I am feeling really optimistic about this pregnancy. I am quite impatient to go for my scan. April 25 can't come soon enough. I just really want to see a heartbeat since last time I didn't get to see one. I think I will feel so much better if I can see that!! It was weird, last time I was pregnant I really didn't feel like it was real. I really do feel that I knew from the start that something wasn't quite right. This time feels totally different. 

Angel - Did you decide about the paint color? You will have to post photo's once it is all done!! I also like Middy and Vegas's suggestion of a light grey.

Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?? My splurge group is going to start up again. We are having our first get together tomorrow night. I am looking forward to it. We are also going for supper for our nephew's birthday. Other than that will likely have a quiet weekend. All I want to do is go home and sleep after work!!

Hope everyone is doing well. We haven't heard from Stef or Meli for awhile now. At least we can see from Facebook that they are doing well. I hope they pop in here soon.


----------



## angel2010

Jen, I am glad you had a good time at the zoo and that telling your parents went well, as we knew it would!
I am very happy that you are feeling positive this pregnancy. I think all of us felt that something wasn't quite right with our angels. And YAY for symptoms. You ultrasound is the same day as my closing! It will be a wonderful day!!!

Vegas, I am glad Grace did well in her bed. Emma isn't sleeping through yet at all. She still wakes 3-5 times. She is killing me!

I haven't chosen a color yet. I like the pale yellow or the color of the book page with the carriage in one of the frames. I also like the light gray. I am wanting to do Carter's room gray, so it may make it easier to do both.


----------



## StefNJunk

Omg I missed so much! Congrats Jen!!! I'm SO excited for you! Can't wait for your scan.

Jas, glad you went ahead with the name change since it was bothering you so much. I still love the name Violet :)

Angel, I like the idea of pale yellow personally. Yay for the house! How's the process going?

Vegas, I'd like to say Sienna sleeps through the night and give tips, but she sort of gave up o that... I do let her put herself back to sleep if she wakes up, though, as long as she isn't crying. Before I went in for any noise and she got into the habit of wanting to nuse every time. It seems to be working *fingers crossed*

AFM, just been super busy. Between two work from home jobs, Sienna, trying to help my friend get a book ready for publishing, keeping up with the housework, etc., been stressing out pretty bad. Sienna hates naps... takes awhile to get her to sleep then it lasts 30-45 minutes at most, which leaves me very little time to get things done. At night she's been going to sleep, waking up the same 30-45 minutes later, then taking hours to get back to sleep, very often screaming her head off. It seems to be gas or reflux, but even once medicine kicks in, she doesn't want to go back to sleep. Then she wakes up every 3-5 hours. The last few nights have been a little better, so I'm hoping it stays that way.

She's realized she can get around the living room by rolling back to front, front to back and so on, which is pretty funny to watch. She's also started scooting pretty good, so I've been putting her on her tummy and putting her favorite toys out of her reach. She always manages to make her way to them.

Other than that, not a whole lot else going on! Just trying to keep sane. Been feeling crazy overwhelmed. Finding it hard to get myself out of bed in the morning, doesn't seem to matter if I got a lot of sleep the night before. Really wish I could leave the one job that I started days before she was born... it would relieve SO much stress and I would feel so much better, but we just can't afford to not have that income coming in.

Anyway, I miss you ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in awhile... going to work on getting on more.


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: how are you feeling? Been thinking about you.


----------



## angel2010

Yes Jen, how are you?

Stef, I hope Sienna is sleeping better. I sure know how you feel. Emma is a 30 minute napper too. Just this past week and a half she has had 2 one hour naps and 1 two hour nap, so maybe there is hope for us! I am sorry about the screaming at night. I know that must be super hard. 
Are you considering looking for a new job that allows you to just have one job?


AFM, been super busy with new house stuff. We ended up choosing a linen color for Emma's walls. We close on Friday and are hoping to get some painting done Friday night while we still have the old carpet in. And then Saturday we have carpet being installed and then moving in. I am very excited, but dreading all the work entailed at the same time. And now Carter dropped my phone in the sink which has been the icing on this very long day!


----------



## jenkb123

Hey Girls:

Thanks for asking! I am doing ok. I definitely feel way more symptoms this time than last time (which I am taking as a good sign). I have been super tired, don't want to eat anything and feel super nauseous, my boobs have grown a bunch and they are still quite sore. I haven't thrown up at all though which is good. 

I am excited/nervous for my scan tomorrow. I can't believe it is tomorrow. The last few weeks have really gone by quite fast. I had 5 day days off for Easter (my office was closed Friday and Monday and Tuesday is my regular day off). I had all four nephews for the day Monday. We did a tour of a few neighbourhood parks. It was a beautiful sunny day (although it was very wet and muddy). We had a lot of fun!! 

I will definitely update you after my scan. If we can just see a nice strong heartbeat tomorrow I will be so relieved!! My appointment is at 11:50 so just before lunch. I have to somehow try to concentrate through a morning of work before I go. Corrie took the whole day off but since I had a 5 day weekend and the tax deadline is April 30 I have too much to do at work to take another day off right now. 

Stef - So glad to hear from you! I hope Sienna has continued to sleep better for you. Being busy with work and baby plus lack of sleep would be enough to make anyone overwhelmed! I hope things get easier for you soon. 

Angel - So excited about your move. It will be so amazing once everything is moved and unpacked and you can enjoy your new house!! Linen sounds like a nice color choice. Is that sort of like a grey? 

Vegas and Jasmine - How are you guys doing?? 

Meli - Hope you come back to visit us soon!!


----------



## jenkb123

Oh and I meant to ask, Angel, did you get your phone working?? I hope the rice worked!!


----------



## angel2010

I will pray super hard about your scan tomorrow. I just know it will be great!!! 

Yes, the rice worked for a second time for me!! Yay!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, hoping Sienna starts taking longer naps, too! Do you think Emma will continue that pattern? 

I'm not really looking for another job. Well that's not entirely true, I'm keeping my eyes open for another work from home job, but it took me over a year to find this one, so my hopes aren't high. I am working with a friend (in addition to these two jobs!) on her new book / website for the book that is going to be published around the end of the year. Right now it's unpaid work... just hoping it makes a decent amount and she can start paying me soon. 

Yay for the new house! Hope you post pictures :)

jen, sooo excited for your scan! Yay for good strong symptoms!

AFM, sleeping through the night seems a little hit or miss. May be getting better again... but she still falls asleep at night to wake up 30-45 minutes later, and sometimes it takes hours to get her back to sleep. This is before we go to bed, so it isn't that big of an issue, but still a pain. 

So we're going to be meeting a new baby today. Blake's best friend's fiancé is in labor with their second, it should be any time now.


----------



## jenkb123

So I just finished typing up my post, hit send and my computer decided that it didn't want to connect to the internet. I copied the text so I wouldn't lose it but then had to reboot my computer. Didn't even think that by doing that the clipboard would delete what I had saved.....anyways....I will type again!! 

My scan was amazing. The baby measured 7w1d (ahead!! yay!!). The heartbeat was 131. The clinic emailed me two pictures. I will try to upload them later. I get to go back in two weeks for another scan!! The doctor said everything looked great. 

I didn't even realize how nervous I was until I was in that room looking at the screen waiting to hear what the doctor was going to say. When she said she saw the heartbeat I couldn't even talk. The nurse just handed me Kleenex!! I think I am still processing it. 

I am not too sure how I will get through the next hour and a half of work. Needless to say I have not been very productive today. 

I hope everyone is having a good Friday!! Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts. Six weeks down 34 to go.....how am I ever going to wait that long??!!


----------



## angel2010

I am so happy for you Jen!!!! Such wonderful news!

I may not be on for a week until my internet gets set up. :(


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: hooray for the great scan!

Angel: congrats on the house!

Stef: sleep is tricky with these little ones. So what is your friend's book about?


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - Hope your moving/unpacking is going well. Looking forward to hearing about it when you get your internet set up in the new house!! 

How is everyone doing?? Hope everyone is doing well!! 

My symptoms continue to be strong. Really not feeling like eating much but still haven't thrown up. Fingers crossed that part of "morning sickness" stays away. The nausea is not fun but oddly reassures me that I am in fact really pregnant. What kind of symptoms did you girls have?? 

The sun is finally shining today. It was basically a blizzard the last couple mornings. Heavy wet snow and bad road conditions. You would never know it looking outside today. Hope it stays this way!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi Jen:

Sorry you are nauseous. Mine was an all day thing until the end of first trimester. Reassuring, but a real pain too. I had a pretty easy pregnancy up until the end when my feet would swell and I couldn't sleep since Grace liked to move and stretch out as far as possible every night. You'll be there soon enough! When is your next scan? It's so much fun watching them grow. Truly amazing.

AFM: still trying to improve Grace's sleep. Last week she slept through from 7-7 four nights in a row, then the last three nights she's been up at 1:00am and 5:00am. Yuck! I'm also trying to stop bf'ing before we go on vacation (without the kids) on the 20th. Makes me sad, but she'll only nurse at night and I'm tired of pumping at work. It's been a good run.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Miss hearing daily updates from you all.


----------



## angel2010

I finally got internet! We are almost all moved in. We still have to get the stuff in the storage unit and unpack all the playroom boxes. There was a delay in getting the playroom carpeted so that stuff is still packed. We are also about half way done fiximg the fence. I can't wait to be able to just send Carter and Peepers outside! Emma has been pretty fussy since moving. I don't know if it was just the change or if it's teething or something else. There are just two morw things to finish to finish her room!

Jen, sorry about the nausea. I only had it mildly, made tons worse with prenatals. I had to stop taking them. My worst symptom was heartburn. Awful, all day and night heartburn!

Vegas, Good luck with Grace's sleep. We are still up a minimum of twice a night but usually 3-4:( Good luck as well with stopping bf.

I miss hearing updates as well:(


----------



## jenkb123

Vegas - I hope Grace settles into a better sleep schedule. She teased you with a few good nights in a row to remind you what you are missing. 
Something I can look forward too!! How is Charlotte doing??

My next scan is tomorrow morning. Its already been two weeks since we first saw the heartbeat. In some ways time really is going pretty fast so far. I am excited to see how much things have changed. I would say it is about 80% excitement and 20% worry. I can't seem to erase that bit of fear that we will find out things are not where they should be. 

I am still having symptoms. I know that the intensity of symptoms can vary from day to day and sometimes things go away and get replaced by new symptoms. I still find myself worrying if I feel a bit better at some point during the day. Usually its when I feel a bit less nauseous. Typically the nausea then comes back with a vengeance a few hours later to reassure me. 

Angel - Yay for internet!! Glad to hear you are all moved and getting settled in. You will have to post pictures of how Emma's room turned out after it is all finished. Hopefully Emma settles into the new house soon. How does Carter like it?? Everytime I see the name Peepers it makes me giggle. That is really a great name for a pet!!

So far no heartburn for me. My sister told me that she always got her terrible heartburn later in her pregnancies (in 2nd and 3rd tri). Heartburn was one of the only symptoms I had last time (that and sore boobs). I am hoping that it stays away this time!! 

We are going away for the weekend. I have a conference in Calgary (about a 6 1/2 hour drive away from home) on Tuesday. Corrie and I are going to make a little vacation out of it. We will leave Saturday morning and come home Wednesday morning. It will be nice to get away for a bit! 

My sister is finally home. She got home Tuesday. It is good to have her back! 

My mom and I booked a trip for the end of the month. My aunt just released a new cd. She is having a cd launch concert on May 30. She has two other cd's and my mom and I have been to all of her launches so we are going to go to this one too. If any of you are interested in checking out her music you can listen on her website https://www.pamelajanegerrand.com/music/

So I am keeping busy!! Hope you all are doing well!! I agree with Vegas. I do miss hearing from everyone more often. I know how busy things get though. Especially for all of you with your babies (and some of you with preschoolers as well!!)


----------



## jenkb123

Scan this morning went well. Measuring 9w1d. Heartbeat was 163 (or 160.3 I can't remember). They are supposed to send me pics so it should say on the pic. My doctor said she is very reassured. Everything looked great. I have been referred back to the regular ob's office. My regular ob is on Maternity leave right now but will be back in July. I'll see another ob for the next couple appointments. 

My next appointment is May 26. That will be like my first prenatal appointment (if I hadn't gone through fertility treatments). I will likely get my next ultrasound at 11-12 weeks (it will be the NT scan). I am considered higher risk for Down's or other chromosomal issues due to my age. Did any of you girls get the NT scan?


----------



## angel2010

:happydance: That is wonderful!!! I know if feels so great to pass the time frame you made it to last time.


----------



## jenkb123

Happy Mothers Day!! Hope you are all being spoiled by your families!!


----------



## angel2010

Happy Mother's Day to you too!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: looks like everything is going great. If you believe the old wives tales that HB indicates it'll be a girl. What do you think you're having?


----------



## jenkb123

Angel - Yes passing the date of my previous loss did make me feel a lot better. I know that things are never 100% safe but I really do feel positive about this pregnancy. I think I am starting to believe it is real and that we really will have a baby in December. 

Vegas - I really think it is a girl. I think that is a biased opinion though because I have always thought I would have a girl (or two girls). I think it is because I grew up with a sister and was more familiar with girls. 

I also think I want it to be a girl because my sister has four boys, Corrie's sister has two boys (and one girl) and on my moms side out of the 13 grandchildren (my cousins and sisters kids) there are 11 boys and on my dads side out of six grandkids (my cousin's kids) there are four boys. My best friend (who is like a sister) has a boy, etc, etc!! There are so many boys it would be nice to have a little girl. 

Mind you, having said that I would be very happy to have a boy as well!! 

Most people who have an opinion about what they think the baby will be have said they think it will be a girl. Corrie's mom is convinced its a girl and so is one of my coworkers. 

I guess we will find out in December. We don't plan to find out the gender ahead of time. It will be a nice surprise!! 

Sounds like you had a nice trip home over the weekend!!


----------



## jenkb123

I also wanted to say big congrats to Stef!!!! The pictures of your wedding on Facebook were lovely!! Hope you are enjoying being a newlywed!!


----------



## angel2010

I guess we will all find out in December. We will all be so anxious to find out!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: well, you know I love surprises! Everyone thought Grace was going to be a boy, so you really can't tell until they are here (or you cheat with the ultrasound). 

Stef: huge congrats on the wedding. It looked like such a sweet wedding and you looked beautiful. 

Angel: other than the car incident how are you enjoying your new house? I know you must be so happy to be all moved in.

Meli: I can't believe you already have almost 200 coming to Xzavier's party. That's as big or bigger than some weddings! He is going to love all that attention.

Jas: did you do anything special for your birthday? How are your sweet girls?

Afm: we are leaving for a child-free vacation this morning. Of course I've yet to pack. Ben's parents flew in to watch the girls. I'm going to miss them tons, but we'll be back Saturday. Grace has been sleeping all night for the past few weeks (though she sometimes wants a bit to drink around 5:00am before falling back asleep), so I'm hoping she'll take it easy on my MIL. Charlotte should be fine. Well I'm off to pack.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey girls:

Had my first appointment with the regular ob today. I was referred back from the fertility clinic. Was just expecting to go in for the initial check in (answering a million questions, blood requisitions, etc.) but they ended up doing the NT scan. Baby was bouncing around, kicking its legs, rubbing its face with its hand. It was really cute. I felt bad that Corrie didn't come with me. We didn't expect they would do an ultrasound today. 

Of course it was amazing to see the baby. It was moving around lots, and was so much bigger than last time. It actually looked like a baby this time. Last time my coworker said it looked like a seahorse!! 

They won't have the actual results back from the NT scan for awhile. I have to get some blood taken and then they do an integrated risk calculation using the combined scan and blood results. The doctor did say that they normally want to see a measurement of less than 3. The baby's measurement was 1.1. So the doctor said that was really good. The fact that she was so positive does make me worry a bit less as my risk for downs and other chromosomal abnormalities is higher due to my age. 

The baby was measuring 11w2 (which is right on track). They did an abdominal scan rather than a transvag (which is what I had both other times) and I have heard that sometimes the measurements between the two types vary since the abdominal is less accurate when the baby is still small. So I was happy it was still measuring right on track. The heartbeat was 164 (it was 163 last time). 

All in all I am very encouraged. Everything seems to be going perfectly. I am starting to believe this might finally be our rainbow!! 

Vegas - Your trip looked wonderful. From your Facebook posts it looks like you had an amazing time. Hope you feel recharged!!

Angel - Hope you are all settled in the new house. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, hope your vacation was great and that Grace did okay. We are liking the new house. Still working on tons of projects, but it is coming along. Still doesn't feel like our house yet.

Jenk, that is great that you got a surprise ultrasound. I bet Corrie was super jealous! Also great that it looks like all the measurements are good. Have you gotten the rest of the results yet?


----------



## angel2010

Happy 12 weeks!!


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks Angel!! 

I haven't gotten any results yet. My doctor said they would contact me if there were any concerns. Otherwise they just go over the results at my next appointment (which is June 27). So hopefully I don't hear anything.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, so excited for you! Any pics to share from the ultrasound?

Angel, we know about a new house not feeling like your house... it took us awhile to get there!

Vegas, hope you had fun on vacation! 

Meli, can't wait to hear more about Xzavier's party!

Jas, how have you guys been doing?

AFM, been busy and stressed out lately... trying so hard to find a replacement for one of my jobs... it's stressing me out WAY more than it should. Why is it so hard to replace just $1200 a month? It gets 10x harder when it has to be work from home... daycare is too expensive here for anything else, and there's no one close to babysit for us...

Idk if you guys know this, but I have braces on my top teeth. Well a couple months ago we found out that the back teeth are having a root issue. The pressure from the braces was causing root resorption (where the root is disappearing). So we had to take the braces off the back teeth, which leaves nothing for the braces to anchor from to pull the front teeth back. To fix that, we had to put an implant in the roof of my mouth, like a metal screw (crazy sounding, I know). Then they attach this arch thingy to that that expands to teeth on the sides that it gets glued to. So I had that for a bit. Well last week, that broke, so every time I chewed or bumped the roof of my mouth, that implant wiggled and hurt like hell. I went in Friday to get it fixed, but there was some swelling. My ortho called me yesterday, he had apparently been thinking about it all weekend and was worried about it being infected, so I had to go in this morning. He removed everything and I have to get it put back in... again. My mouth kills right now :( I also have to go for more X-rays to check the roots on the front of my teeth because they are having problems, too. If the problem is getting worse, I'll have to have everything taken off and basically give up... after 4 1/2 years (crazy!) and $8500 invested. I'm stressing out about it because it took me years to work up the courage to start all this and now I might not get the results I spent years of pain and tons of money on...

Ok I'm done bitching... 

Anyway. Sienna is a little mover. She scoots all over now. She'll be crawling any day, I'm sure. Gets up on her hands and knees and rocks back and forth. We took her down to Blake's mom's yesterday and she had her first experience in the pool. She LOVED it! We spent quite awhile in there and only got out because I had to pee. I have pics, just need to get Blake to send them from his phone. 

She's loving every food we've tried, even peas. We're making her food at home, so that might be part of why she's not being picky yet. *fingers crossed*

Not much else going on... just trying to stop stressing.

Hope everyone is doing well! Miss you ladies!


----------



## StefNJunk

Just realized I didn't say a word about the wedding. So when our anniversary came up, we were going to get our marriage license and just do something small. We figured we'd been engaged for so long and still hadn't even chosen a date, so we'll just do it last minute. Very us, lol. Well our anniversary was on Good Friday, so the place was closed. He ended up taking a couple days off from work at the end of the month, and we decided to go get our license then. On April 30th we decided to do the wedding on May 11th (Mother's Day). We were just going to do it at his mom's as a surprise to everyone that was already there for Mother's Day, but we had to tell his mom. Of course, being his mom, she ended up starting to plan a bunch of stuff, inviting people, etc. Blake was pissed... he really liked the surprise wedding idea. Anyway, we were worried it would be huge and horrible... but it turned out way better than we expected. We spent more than we wanted to because with people coming we had to help get food, etc (his mom to pay for most everything since it was all her idea, lol), but it turned out beautifully. We had one of my closest friends perform the ceremony, which he wrote and was beautiful. We wrote our own vows. Blake even choked up a little at the end of his, aww. So it was good, and now we have that story to tell :) My family wasn't able to make it, but one of Blake's friends helped out and held a phone connected to Skype so my parents could watch.


----------



## jenkb123

I am freaking out. I woke up this morning to bleeding. It isn't very heavy (its probably only light spotting) but it is red. I haven't had any spotting or bleeding at all this pregnancy. Of course, now every little twinge and crampy thing I feel makes me more certain that something is wrong. I know I was feeling things before but I can't tell if they are worse now or it is my anxiety about something being wrong that makes it feel worse. Last night before bed I felt crappy and thought it was because I ate too much dairy yesterday. 

I phoned my doctors office and was able to get an appointment for 9:20 (a little less than an hour from now). I am hoping that I will find out that everything is ok!! I know there are reasons that bleeding or spotting can happen and the baby can be ok. I keep trying to tell myself that but I can't help worry. I have started to feel better, symptom wise. Which I know is typical when you reach 2nd tri. But of course that makes me worry too!! 

I'll update when I know anything more.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, I hope everything is ok! Let us know ASAP!


----------



## jenkb123

We heard the heartbeat. It was 150 and she found it immediately. That was reassuring. She saw blood but said my cervix was closed. She told me to take the rest of the day off and rest. Just heading home now.


----------



## angel2010

Goodness Jen I know that must have been scary. I am so happy you got to hear the heartbeat! Are you still having any bleeding? 

Stef, how is your mouth? I am sorry you are having so many issues. Also how is the job hunt. Is Sienna crawling yet. Emma can crawl, but she still chooses to lay back down and drag herself around. She is starting to pull up now. I forgot how stressful this part is, constantly scared or them falling.


----------



## StefNJunk

Good to know they found the heartbeat quickly, Jen!

Angel, my mouth is much better. Hoping the X-rays I got show there aren't any further problems.

Yeah, Sienna is crawling. She's been getting up on hands and knees and moving forward just a little for a few weeks now (she preferred dragging herself around, too), and officially started crawling last week. She pulls herself up a lot, too. It's definitely scary! She's constantly toppling over. She's already trying to pull herself up on her feet... right now she's up on her knees trying to get at my laptop. She was just trying to get one of the cats on the couch, lol. I think she's going to be an early walker (Blake and I both started at 9 months).

She's developed a bad habit I need to figure out how to break... she has a super hard time falling asleep without a boob. Blake's mom watched her Saturday and we picker her up around 10:30 Saturday night. She told us Sienna refused to drink from a bottle and screaaaamed until she fell asleep around 7:30 and had just woken up again when we got there. Not sure how to break her of it...


----------



## jenkb123

The bleeding has completely stopped. It was really just spotting at the most. It started Monday (I saw it for the first time on Monday morning when I woke up) and it was completely done by Tuesday night. It was barely enough to get on a pantyliner. Still freaked me out though as it was red and I haven&#8217;t had any spotting since 13dpo (which would have just been implantation bleeding). Hopefully it is gone now and won&#8217;t come back. I have a doctor&#8217;s appointment next Friday. Hoping they will do an ultrasound (last time she said something about doing a second part to the NT scan which checked for spinal issues which I think is done by ultrasound). If not I will have to wait until July 24 when they do the anatomy scan (at 19 weeks!). 

I can&#8217;t believe how big your babies are getting already. I can&#8217;t believe that they are already crawling and pulling themselves up. It seems like just last week that they were born!! 

Angel &#8211; Are you all settled into your new house now?? Hopefully it is starting to feel more like home!! 

Stef &#8211; So glad to hear some details about your wedding. Sounds amazing. So glad it all came together so well. Skype is the best invention ever. It is nice that your parents were able to participate even though they couldn&#8217;t be there!! 

Glad to hear your mouth is feeling better. I had braces when I was younger. I can only imagine how painful what you described would have been. Hope there are no further issues on the xray and you can successfully finish off the long expensive process. 

I wish I had some advice for you on the Sienna not sleeping without a boob issue. Kids can get so set in their ways. Lots of things for me to look forward to!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: so sorry you had a scare. Even sorrier that I am just now seeing it on BnB. If you ever need anything message me on FB. I'm always on there. I'm glad they found a good strong heartbeat. Soon you'll be getting kicks which will be especially reassuring. It's hard to relax and enjoy pregnancy at times. 

Stef: I'm currently working on getting Grace to sleep without a bottle in her mouth. I weaned her from the boob when we went on vacation in May and since her Grammy and a bottle were her only option (and she was used to bottles from daycare) that part of the transition was easy. I've established a good bedtime routine and now I'm just taking the bottle out of her mouth before she's fully asleep. I then put her in her crib and tell her goodnight. Since she's 90% asleep already she just rolls over and falls asleep. Perhaps you try something similar and see if it works. 

Angel: I can't believe Emma is crawling already. So exciting!

Afm: we are doing well. Our vacation was awesome. Love my children, but it's nice to get away. Despite weaning Grace I had enough freezer supply saved up to give her two bottles a day of EBM for an additional month, I'm now down to one bottle a day and will have it all used up by the end of next week. I'm happy I kept it going as long as I did. Grace just had her six month check-up and all is well. The only issue she has is some reflux that we are controlling with medicine.


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, so glad the bleeding is done! I can understand it freaking you out, but I'm glad it doesn't seem to have been anything serious. 

I had braces when I was young, as well. That time I wimped out and my parents didn't convince me to keep them, so I didn't have them long. I guess it worked out, though; after my wisdom teeth came in (which didn't happen until my early 20s), all my teeth shifted, so even if I had finished the first time, I would have needed braces again anyway. 

Vegas, I'm trying something like what you mentioned, but every time I pull her off before she's completely asleep she wakes right back up... I guess it'll just take some time... it doesn't bother me so much, it's just that I know it's hell for anyone who babysits her for us.

AFM, I think you guys all saw the video, but if not, Sienna is officially pulling herself up and getting onto her feet... already. I find that absolutely nuts. Toooooo early! I'm not ready! 

Also, I have a big secret. Only Blake knows, and now you ladies. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/WpRYm9j.jpg

Wasn't planned. Period was due yesterday and I wanted to check to be sure because Blake took today and tomorrow off and we were planning on relaxing, having some drinks, etc.

Took a test last month because my period was 4 days late, and it's never late. Last month I would have played the lotto had it been positive because I'm pretty sure we didn't even have sex the week I o'd. This month apparently we did... Anyway... I'm freaking out! Sienna will be 15 months when this one is due (Feb 25 based on last AF)... :wacko:


----------



## jenkb123

OMG Stef!!! That is so exciting!!! How are you feeling?? You will only be due a couple months after me. Have you processed it yet?? I can imagine it was a bit of a shock. Have you been NTNP?? Big huge congrats!! Are you going to wait to tell people?? I am honoured to be among the first to know. Ok.....I think I have asked enough questions now!! lol 

Vegas - I can't wait to start feeing kicks!! I feel all kinds of twinges and things now but nothing I can identify as being the baby. 

I am so glad you had an amazing vacation!! I think getting away and having some time alone together would just make you appreciate your kids more when you got home. From your FB pictures it looked like you had a great trip. 

I am going to my grandparents 65th wedding anniversary party this weekend. I am looking forward to it. I am travelling up with my sister and her four boys and we are staying in a hotel with a waterslide. The boys are super excited. It will be a really fun weekend (but definitely not relaxing!!). 

Hope you all have a good weekend!!


----------



## angel2010

Stef, congrats again on the wedding. I am glad that it turned out so well. The pictures I saw looked beautiful! 
That is great that Sienna is pulling up already! Emma did it at the very end of 7 months.
As for falling asleep with boob, Emma still does this too. For naps and bed. I usually have to remove my boob from her mouth and stick in her binky. It takes quite a while for her to fall into a deep enough sleep that she unlatches on her own. Carter fell asleep with something until he was two. First it was his bottles until he was one. Then it was his binky.

And CONGRATS on the new baby!!!!!! That is wonderful news! I am already having major baby fever so I will have to live through you!

Jen, I am happy the bleeding has stopped. We all know how scary that is!

Vegas, I am glad your vacation went well. That is great you had so much breast milk stored! 
I hope Charlotte is feeling better. That is pretty awesome they will see you on the weekend!
That video of Grace eating was so cute!

AFM, things are going well here. The house is coming along. We have spent most of our working time on the outside. My garden is doing wonderful! I am so excited to get my first round of veggies from it! The only thing left to do in Emma's room is to finish painting her closet doors and hang them back up. Then I promise to get pictures! We are also working on shelves for Carter's room. Kind of like picture rails. 
Carter is doing well. He has had a really tough past couple of months though. First he had some kind of virus that went to his hip. He never really was sick, but his leg and hip started hurting for some unknown reason. The figured it must have been that. Then he broke his thumb and got a concussion at the zoo. Then almost two weeks ago he got strep throat. He has had a rocky start to age 4, but he is still as happy and lovable as ever.
Emma is also doing well. She sleeps in her crib in her room for bed and all naps. With the change she went from 4 wake ups to 1-2. She is eating pretty well. We don't have a set meal routine for her though. I give her a bottle before bed and she only gets bottles at night. I kind of worry about my supply since I don't bf at night anymore, so I am scared to feed her too much solids during the day. 
She crawls and pulls her self up now. She even cruises the furniture a bit. She can clap and we are close to waving I think. She still doesn't laugh much, but I think she is just a serious personality. As I said with Stef, I am getting serious baby fever. Every time I see a newborn or a baby bump or look back at old pictures of Emma I get sad that I won't have another. Not much else going on.


----------



## angel2010

Oh yeah and happy SECOND TRIMESTER Jen!!!!:happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, so far just feeling tired. Not sure if that's from Sienna being a butthead at night or a symptom or both, lol. Well we definitely weren't trying; I wanted two close, but not THIS close :haha: I'm totally freaking out about the crazy it's going to be... but I know they're going to love it when they're older. Haven't processed it yet! It totally doesn't feel real AT ALL. And yep, we're waiting to tell again. I want to wait until 12 weeks like we did last time, he wants to wait until we know if it's a boy or girl (last time we found out at 16 1/2 weeks). I don't think he realizes that I won't be able to physically hide it that long... Especially not with it being summer. I was showing a little with Sienna at that time, so I know it'll be more this time... and I'm starting off this time even tinier than last time (BFing brought me down to below pre-pg weight!), so ANY gain is going to be noticeable. 

Hope you had fun this weekend! 65 years is AMAZING!

Angel, I have to do that with Sienna, too - replace boob with binky. I have it in my hand ready to go the entire time she's on the boob so it's ready because if I take too long she wakes right back up. The last few nights I've managed to get her to sleep without the boob, but I had to hold her the whole time, which is basically the same sort of problem... She won't fall asleep for Blake at all, unless she has to (I've only been out a few times when it was nap time), and then she cries herself to sleep. I'm glad to know it's not just her though... guess I may just have to wait it out. If it turns into just needing a binky, I'll be ok with that, I would just like her to be able to fall asleep without needing to be held.

Forget living THROUGH me, come live WITH me. I'm going to need extra help. :haha:

Make sure to get pics of both their rooms! You should get some of the outside of your house, too :) We want to work on ours pretty badly, but the guy who rehabbed the house before we bought it screwed something up out there (mulch comes right up to the house), so that needs to be removed and something done to it... I can't remember what it's called but apparently it's a lot of work. I want to plant things out there, but if I did, it would all need to be torn up to do that work, so it's pretty pointless, and we don't really have the extra $$$ to do that work now. Also, we've decided we either need to take out a loan to finish the basement or start searching for a new house soon... this one is going to be too small for all of us if the basement continues to go unused.

Poor Carter! He seems like he is handling all the bumps pretty well. And I'm glad Emma is sleeping better! We don't have an eating routine either. I'm in the same boat as you - worried about my supply. Apparently when pg and BFing, your supply goes down and starts to turn to colostrum in the second tri... I really don't want to have to supplement with formula... 

Emma is starting to look like she's going to need a haircut soon already... I love it! Such a cutie.


----------



## StefNJunk

How goes it, ladies? I'm feeling excited about one thing... well you all know I loved the experience of the birthing center and was sad I ended up having to transfer, and sad that they messed with our billing. Well... I was searching for regular OBs and found out that one of the best hospitals here now has a birthing center, complete with home-like settings AND midwives. So it's the same set up as the other center, same minimal intervention idea, get to go home 4-12 hours after birth as long as everything is ok, etc etc... and it's inside the hospital, which helps Blake feel better. 

https://www.mercy.net/practice/mercy-birthing-center-st-louis

The delivery area won't be open until September, but they have a separate section for the prenatal appts with the midwives. 

How freaking awesome is that?! I'm getting to experience both of the only (and brand new) birthing centers in this area. I made a consult appt for next Thursday. 

Also, my milk is ALREADY decreasing... I really don't want to have to supplement with formula... I ordered More Milk Two from Motherlove that's supposed to help milk supply and be safe for pregnancy... hopefully it helps.


----------



## angel2010

That is great news Stef!! I am just so excited you are pregnant! 
I have heard great things about Motherlove, so hopefully it helps.
I kind of do want to go through it with you. This IUD is getting in my though! The reason we will probably not have more is because I want to stay home with them and that is just that much longer I would be out of work. I am getting so broody though, I keep thinking "well if we have them really close together then it won't be so rough. I would only be out of work for a year or two more". But the adjustment has been VERY hard for me in going from 1-2. I have heard 2-3 is a breeze, but I don't really see how! Also, I get super broody for pregnancy and birth, not always the baby. So I wonder/fear if I did have another, would I just get broody all over again. 

And Emma does have tons of hair, I already have to put a pony in it every day because her bangs are so long. They tough the tops of her cheeks if I let them hang. I am trying to go ahead and grow them so it can go behind her ears.

I will def gets pictures of everything. It is taking a while to get everything done. But when I think about it, it has only been two months and we had a vacation and Carter's birthday all in that time to worry about.


----------



## angel2010

How are our pregnant ladies??


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, idk, I think if you had two so close together plus Carter, it probably wouldn't be so easy! I'm nervous about just having the two so close together...

Went to my first midwife appt yesterday. She's really nice, I like her a lot. She did a vaginal ultrasound and we saw the tiny little bean with its tiny little heartbeat. She's going to do another at my next appt (at 10+1, July 31st) because her machine was acting up and she couldn't get a measurement this time around.

As for symptoms... not a whole lot. Nauseous when I'm hungry, tired of course, skin's been breaking out a bit, but other than that... not much. 

Where is everyone?! Come back to us!


----------



## angel2010

I am glad you app went well. And you are right, I am sure it would be hard! If I had already lost all my baby weight I think I would still consider it though! I am still struggling with my weight. I am at my heaviest I have ever been, so I know getting pregnant would make it worse of course!


----------



## angel2010

8 more days Jen! I am counting them down for you!! You doing okay? Haven't heard from you in a while.

Stef how are you?


----------



## Meli_H

*Jen,*

I am SO SO SO SO happy to read that you are pregnant with your rainbow. It literally brought tears to my eyes. I pray for you every night. 

*Stef,*

Congrats to you as well. YAYYY! Sienna gets to be a big sissy &#61514; I also pray for you. At least you are doing the deed. Which is way more than Raul and I were doing, for a while there. 

*Angel,*

I am so glad that youre now a homeowner. All your struggles to save, not to mention being a SAHM, were all worth it. And that last year in an apartment paid off. Props to you guys!

I know what you mean about being fat. Although I dont think you look fat at all! I think I have gained MORE weight since I came back to work. Like as if I wasnt fat enough to begin with. You know, lets go out to lunch and catch up stuff. And people bringing desserts and crap to share.. I cant wait until I stop pumping and I can start taking some sort of weight loss supplements to kickstart a drastic diet. I HATE MY BODY!!

*Vegas,*

I lold at your fb comment on one of the pictures of me taken during Xzaviers baptism. The truth is, yes, of course I was beaming with pride and happy, BUT the reason why my arms are across my chest in most of those pix is because my dress showed SO MUCH cleavage it was indecent. 

My mom bought me 3 dresses from Macys. The night before the baptism, I tried them all on and modeled them for my mom and 2 aunts and they all voted on this dress. Wellafter wearing the dress a few minutes at church, I realized it was showing WAY too much, but it was too late to go home to change because as it was, we arrived 5 minutes late. I was able to go home after the ceremony and before the party and put on a shelf bra underneath

*AFM,*

Now that I am back at work I think it will be way easier for me to post and follow this thread. I MISS U GUYS! :hugs: I love reading your updates and seeing pix on FB, but its not the same as it is here. 

Can I say our babies are the most CUTEST and ADORABLE babies I have ever seen in my life &#61514; No, no, Im not partial. Im stating the facts. My eyes dont lie to me (unless I look in the mirror and think I look good in an outfit, when I know that I dont! LOL)

Raul and I were going through a rough patch for the past couple of months. Maybe it was too much togetherness since I was home for 9 months and he works from homemy co-worker (whos also been through many medical nightmares with her daughter before she died at 5years old) theorizes that we/I am going through a sort of PTSD thing from the whole NICU experience. We would argue over the stupidest, and I mean, stupidest things! 

I never thought having a baby would put such a kink in our sex life. But although I do get in the mood sometimes, I would still rather sleep than dtd! But I realize that sex is so important to him, and I need to keep the party going or else he gets resentful eventually. If hes happy in the bedroom and in the dining room, then hes a happy camper so lately I have been making an effort to get back on board the sex train and it seems to be working..he is WAY less cranky and stuff. Now I need to go back to cooking a little more!

I work 4 days/week with Tuesdays off. On Mondays our teenage neighbor watches Xzavier, but I need to find another sitter soon because she goes back to school in 1 month.

My mom and MIL alternate weeks watching Xzavier Weds, Thurs and Friday. They come on Tuesday night and stay overnight until their shift ends on Friday afternoon lol. They usually come with food to cook dinner those days and most of the time they get a chance to do some cleaning, like straighten up the living room, dust the living room, sweep and vacuum the whole house, clean the toilets. I dont get embarrassed and dont take it personal, like they are saying that my house is a mess and they want to clean. No shame in my game! Im just grateful.

I hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, I agree that we all have the cutest babies ever, I was thinking that before too!

I'm sorry things have been rough with you and Raul, I hope they're starting to get better! And I can't blame you, it wouldn't bother me at all if my mom / MIL wanted to clean my house for me! In fact, I welcome it, lol.

Angel, any pics of the new house yet?

Jen, vegas, Jas, where you ladies been?!?

AFM, feeling miserable most of the time lately. Didn't leave the house for 9 days straight, partially prego tired / ick, partially because I had a cold. Sienna has been a hellion at night, waking 3-5 times every night... except last night. Last night I got up with her 6 times, and I'm pretty sure Blake got up with her at least once that I didn't get up. It's been pretty miserable here at night.

Other than that... no real news. Have my next midwife appt next Thursday (the 31st) and will be getting an ultrasound, so I should have pics to show.


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi, everyone! Here I am!

Stef: huge congrats on baby #2! I can see why you are so exhausted. Are you still nursing? Perhaps that's part of the reason Sierra is waking so much as I've read your supply or milk can change when you get pregnant. Of course there are a million things that can keep them up at night. 

Jen: how are you feeling? I've been thinking a lot about you lately. A bump photo is required very soon. Any kicks yet?

Angel: we still need new house photos. I know you must be thrilled to be in a house again. I still can't get over how much hair Emma has. So much fun for you!

Jasmine: where are you? If I can post so can you!

Meli: that is too funny about the dress. Of course if I had a bosom like yours I'd take pride in it! My boobs totally deflated when I stopped nursing. Boo! Don't be too hard on yourself about a few pounds. For the record, I think you look beautiful. I've probably pushed myself too hard as I started working out when Grace was seven weeks old. My supply did drop a bit and taking Fenugreek made me leak (not cool). I also laughed when you said you didn't think having a baby would affect your sex life. Between all the stress you had and then just all the normal baby stuff sex had to be the last thing on your mind. Men are different. Sex is always #1 on their list. Life will eventually return to normal, albeit a new normal. 

Afm: Grace is just starting to cut her first tooth. She's the happiest baby ever. She sometimes sleeps through the night, but typically gets up once in the night. I was hoping she would be a super sleeper like her sister was, but she really is her own little person. We are headed to the beach this weekend. It should be a fun little trip. Ben and I are still contemplating going for baby #3, but I think we'll wait at least one more year then reevaluate. I keep joking that I know how much he wants three girls. It's not like we get a choice. Well, that's all from me for now.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

Yes, things have gotten much better with Raul, now that I am trying to be back on the sex train. At least twice a weekI can handle that, right?? Thats what I keep trying to tell myself :winkwink:

Yuck, you had a cold= misery, especially being pg and having a LO. I hope youve recovered already.

Have Siennas sleeping habits gotten better? Vegas makes a good pointmaybe this new pg is affecting your milk supply?

I cant wait to see your US pics!

*Vegas,*

Awww thanks for the compliment, but its not a few pounds. Can you believe that I now weigh MORE than Raul? Hes lost 22 lbs in the last 3 months; he has really been watching his food intake and working out more. I am mortified :cry: I already told my coworker that when the time comes for me to stop pumping, I am going to hunt down some crack or meth to help me lose weight LOL.

I am so glad to hear that Grace is a happy baby! 

Have fun at the beach!

Oh, and I cant even imagine having another LO to care for :nope: Yay to u guys to even contemplate it now!

*Angel,*

How are you and the homeowner life coming along?

*Jen,*

YES YES I agree with Vegas. A bump pic is REQUIRED :winkwink:

*Jasmine,*

Where are you?? Come to think of it, I dont even think you have posted on fb for a long time? What gives?!

*Afm,*

Xzavier is the most chill baby. When he wakes up in the morning, he doesnt even cry. He will just chill in his crib, find his paci and play with stuff he finds in his crib. He will stay at least 30 minutes like thatIve tried leaving him to see how long he will last before throwing a fit but I dont have it in me to leave him for longer than 30 minutes! 

Lately he has been going to bed around 930pm-10pm and sleeps for at least 10 hours, sometimes more. YAY!! :happydance::happydance: I used to rock him, but maybe because its so hot lately, he is fine with me leaving him in his crib with his glowworm and his mobile running. I usually put him on his stomach and pat his booty while he sucks his paci for a couple of minutes. Then I sit in the glider and read my Nook for about 30 minutes or so (he cant see me). Once I establish hes sound asleep, I then flip him over to his back v-e-r-y carefully.

Sometimes I have to wake him up, before he wakes up, on the weekends if we have plans, and he wakes up with a smile on his face. 

Hes been having many preteething episodes. He is miserable during these episodes, and between crying and tears, he will laugh/smile at us, then cry againlol.

His favorite thing is to be outside. He screams in happiness when we are holding him and walk towards the front or back door because he thinks we are going outside. He likes to just stare at everything outside. Raul will wear him when we go on our nightly walks and Xzavier enjoys it.

He also likes when I put him in the car seat because he knows that we are going somewhere. He will stare out the window at everything and is enthralled. He loves being out on the street amd running errands with me. As long as when I take him out of the car seat base when we arrive at our destination, I must move the handles and the carseat canopy all the way back, so he can see all the action around him..or else he is constantly leaning forward, being nosy :haha:

When we are holding him while sitting down, he always tries to stand up. He refuses to just sit. His physical therapist said that we must not let him stand so much, its not good for him. It;s hard because he has a mind of his own! I swear if it were up to him, he would be walking already.

Hope all of you are staying cool!


----------



## angel2010

Meli, don't feel bad about the sex, we never have it! I really need to take your advice and just suck it up and do it once in a while for him though. As for the relationship troubles, I wouldn't worry too much. Having a child is very stressful, add to that a child that stayed in the nicu so long like yours and it is no wonder there may be a few issues. I am glad you guys are doing better though. 
I am so jealous of Xzavier's sleep! Such a good boy for you guys! I am curious as to why the physical therapist said not to let him stand so much? 

Vegas, Glad everyone seems to be doing well. Hope you had fun at the beach! I can't wait to get back to the beach, but I don't think we will for another year or two. We are going to skip a vacation next year to save up for a Disney trip the following year. 

Stef, I am sorry you have been so miserable:( and I am sorry Sienna has been waking so much. I couldn't hardly stand it when Emma was waking 4 times a night, I can't imagine 6-7 at this age! I had to get her in her own room and do formula at night. It made a world of a difference for us. I am thinking I want to go back to BF at night though to help with supply. I am thinking about trying some Motherlove. 

Jen, we need pics!! US pics and bump pics!!! I hope all went well at the ultrasound. We have been patiently waiting since Thursday....:haha:

AFM, I started working a few hours a day at my cousin's daycare. It is a crappy job, but it gets us a little extra spending money, especially since Carter starts preschool at $120/mo next month (only 2.5 hours 3 days a week). I am pretty nervous about him starting. I know he will love it and do great, but I will miss him, and he has really only been watched my my mom.
Emma is doing well, she usually sleeps from about 8:30pm all the way until about 6:50am, she will wake for a small bottle and go back to sleep in the swing for about an hour. Sometimes she wakes one other time during the night, but it is usually a quick 10-15 minute wake up for a bottle. I still have to feed her to sleep and sometimes she fights it or wakes as soon as I lay her down which gets frustrating, but it isn't so bad. She eats great, basically what we eat as long as it isn't a really salty or processed meal. She feeds herself and LOVES food. I think a lot of times she would prefer to eat food over nurse, which makes me a little sad:( She can crawl, cruise, wave, clap and point. She says all kinds of sounds, but no words yet. She doesn't have any teeth yet, but that is okay with me!
The house is coming along, we haven't done much work on anything since vacation other than Carter's bed and shelves. I feel like we will never finish painting Emma's closet doors. I will take some pictures tomorrow of her room to post, you will just have to look past the packed closet and envision white closet doors! I also want to make a crib skirt and get her some curtains.
So here are a few pictures of the house and Carter's room. The garden is about 5 times the size it is there, I couldn't believe how easy it was to grow!! Oh yeah, and one of my boobs since we were talking about Melissa's cleavage. Every time I wear a bathing suit I can't believe how big they look, so I snapped that to remember, because hopefully after I am done bf and can lose some weight they will get smaller! 

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6490_zps49a55751.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6491_zpsb743ba6e.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6493_zpsbca3d288.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6492_zps34593853.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6665_zps3de65546.jpg


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6564_zpsafb2911d.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6562_zps9f5624a9.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6558_zps9a1ae556.jpg

With Carter's room, I still want to get curtains for the bottom portion of his bed and replace the animals in the frames with maybe vintage super hero prints.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I am still nursing. My supply has definitely gone down, but we've started supplementing with formula, so I don't think that's it. I'm not sure what is going on, but I feel like pulling my hair out!

Baby 3... go for it! I don't think I could handle 3 girls though, lol. We're kind of hoping this one is a girl, but everyone else would be disappointed.

Meli, nope, Sienna is still waking up 3-5 times a night... usually 4 or 5. Takes 15-30 minutes to get her back to sleep every time, too! Ugh. I gave in one night last week and she slept in our bed, which does help (she only woke up once), but I'm a super light sleeper and she tosses and turns a lot, so I still didn't get much sleep.

Soooo jealous of Xzavier's sleep! How awesome is that! You should get video of him screaming in happiness when you walk toward the door, that sounds so cute! I'm curious, too, as to why they don't want him standing much?

Angel, yep, we're trying formula for her last feeding at night, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Jealous of Emma's sleep, too! Sienna needs to be fed to sleep, too, which sucks at night... 

Love Carter's bed! That's too cool! A few of your pics didn't load... no boob pic!


----------



## jenkb123

Hi Girls:

I am sorry I have been so terrible at posting. I am not sure where the time is going (although that is a good thing..I am anxious for it to be December already.as much as I dont want to wish away the summer). 

Angel  Thanks for sharing the pictures. Carters room looks great. I can see he loves his tall bed!! What a great idea. That leaves lots of extra room to play. I am sure Carter will love preschool. It is always harder on the parents than the kids!! 

Your garden picture didnt post. I did see the picture of your vegetable harvest the other day on Facebook. I can imagine your garden is amazing. We didnt get a garden planted this year. With all of the rain and bad weather we had it seemed any day we were around and able to do it, it was too wet/or raining. By the time the weather smartened up it was too late. I am a bit sad. I do love all the fresh produce!! 

Meli  So glad you are back with us on BNB!!! I really enjoy seeing all of Xzaviers updates on Facebook. I cant believe how big he is getting (and how cute he is!!). You are right you girls did have some of the cutest babies ever!! 

I am glad your childcare situation is working out so well. There is no better caregiver than a grandma!! Plus it is an added bonus that they help you out with cooking and cleaning. You are very lucky!! I wouldnt mind if someone wanted to clean my house either, and I have no excuse not to do it myself!! 

I am sorry to hear you and Raul went through a rough patch. As the other girls have said with the stress and trauma of the extended NICU stay and all the worries about Xzavier it is not surprising that it took a toll on your relationship. So glad to hear things are getting better. 

I am curious like the other girls.why do they not want Xzavier to stand too much?? It sounds like he is a really happy laid back baby. 

Stef  So exciting you had your first ultrasound and saw the heartbeat!! I am excited that another one of our group is pregnant with me. Sorry to hear Sienna is not sleeping well. I cant imagine how tough that is. I have been so tired with this pregnancy and never feel like I have slept enough and I dont even have anyone waking me up 5-6 times a night. I am going to be in for a huge shock after this baby is born. I hope things settle down soon and she starts sleeping through the night for you!! 

Vegas  Hope your beach trip was really fun and you had good weather!! We are going to go to the lake this weekend (for the long weekend). I am really looking forward to it. They are even forecasting good weather (although I will believe it when I see it). Last time we were at the lake it rained and was cold/cloudy the whole time. I am hoping we can actually go in the lake this time!! Corries family has a cabin at a lake that is about 1 ½ hours away. We are really lucky we can go there whenever we want to get away. 

Jasmine  We miss you. Hope you and your family are all doing well. Come back to us soon!!


----------



## jenkb123

AFM - I am officially over the halfway mark!! It is quite exciting!! 

My ultrasound last week was good. Everything was measuring on track (baby was measuring two days ahead of the Dec 13 due date.so right on schedule!!). They told me I had an anterior placenta. This would explain why I havent felt a lot of movement yet. They said the baby was breech but that was normal at this point. I saw the doctor the day after the ultrasound. The risk for downs, other trisomy's, and spina bifida were all really low. The heartbeat was 138 at the ultrasound but was 152 at the doctors office the next day. She could hear the baby kicking with the Doppler. She said the heart rate varies depending on what the baby is doing (makes sense to me). Its always been 150 or higher every other time they've checked. 

It was pretty cute. The baby was sucking its thumb on the ultrasound. Corrie thought that was pretty cool. I think I am finally starting to realize there is really a baby in there. I still havent bought one baby related thing yet (other than a few pairs of maternity pants.so much more comfortable!!). I think we will have to start thinking about buying stuff now. 

We have been accepted by the midwives (thanks to my sister.she just started as a midwife here at the beginning of July and found an opening for me with one of her colleagues). It is almost impossible to get a midwife here. There is a really high demand and not many available. I am lucky!! I am also lucky to have a sister who is a midwife. I can bother her with all of my questions and not feel bad (especially if it is an evening or a weekend!!). 

I have no bump pictures yet. I will try and take one later this week and post it. I do have a new ultrasound photo from last week. I took a photo on my phone of a printout they made me. So the picture isnt the greatest quality.but its better than nothing!!
 



Attached Files:







19w4d.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Meli_H

*Angel,*

Your house is so beautiful! It looks like a new housing tract. Awesome job on Carts room as well. It looks wonderful.

Good for you to work a few hours. I assume you will be helping watch the kids, right?

Why does Carters preschool charge fees? Is it a private school?

Ha! I missed the boob pic as well :wacko:

*Stef,*

Sorry that Siennas sleep is still bad. I guess every baby is different. I remember Vegas saying that Grace and Charlotte would sleep 6 hour stretches at a time. I was so jealous. I dont know how we were able to change Xzaviers sleeping habits, tbh. I think the biggest part is that Xzavier hardly sleeps throughout the day. He needs a nap every 2-3 hours, but they are quick cat naps  30 min tops. When I was home with him, I would sleep with him during some of his naps and I would lay him in my bed. When he would wake up, I would pat his booty and he would go right back to sleep. So like a typical night would go: he goes down for the night at 2am, wakes up at 7am, eats and goes right back to sleep til 10am, wakes up to eat, stays up for 1-2 hours then goes back to sleep for 1 hour, then wakes up to eat, I would put him down for nap at 2pm and would sleep together with him for 2-3 hours, we would follow this pattern. No wonder he wasnt ready to go to sleep so early!

When my mom started babysitting him, she was on a mission to show me that the more I kept him awake during the day, the better/earlier he would sleep at night. She didnt believe me that I couldnt stop him from napping all day, and even if he didnt nap much, he still wouldnt go to bed until midnight. Well at some point our efforts started turning the tide..slowly but surely. It probably also has lots to do that the older he gets, the less napping he requires? Whats annoying is that my MIL and my teenage babysitter arent as effective in entertaining him/keeping him awake during the day. Im sure its because its much easier to let him nap than taking care of him. I can definitely tell the difference when he naps too much during the day because he doesn't go down as easy at night.

Good ideaI will try to capture his video of him screaming at the front door. I think Raul captured one when we were going on a hike. He LOVES being outdoors. 

*Jen,*

Thanks for updating us!!!

So glad to hear all is progressing well. Yay to being halfway cooked! :happydance:

Love the pic of your LO! :hugs:

Based on the 150 heartbeat, I predict girl :pink:

So glad the risk of issues is really low. Thats great news.

Who cares about wishing away the summer! I would be so ready for December as well.

What is your regular size (if you dont mind me asking)? I have some new maternity clothes that I didnt even get to wear that I can ship off to you, if they would fit..?

Yes, I agree, it will be a big shock once your LO arrives and you are sleep deprived. But you will be just fine and will be astounded when you realize how little sleep you can get by on.

Yay to getting accepted by a midwife, and your sis being a midwife (Congrats to her!)

Have fun this weekend at the lake.

*Vegas,*

Beautiful vacay pix on fb! I dont want to put this comment on fb and look like a crazy stalker, but HOLY COW! You look awesome in a bikini!!! :thumbup::thumbup: :winkwink: SO JEALOUS!!!! :growlmad:

Please tell Ben that I HOPE he appreciates what a hot wifey hes got! 

*AFM,*

I forgot the reason why the PT said we shouldnt let Xzavier stand as much as he insists to. She said this goes for all babies, but especially for preemies. I will find out this week and follow up when I get the answer.

We are supposed to go camping to a state beach this weekendbut we ran into a snag with the RV we were planning to borrow. Our reserved spot permits RVs up to 27 feetwell, the RV we were planning on using is 32 feet :cry: Please cross your fingers that a suitable spot opens up, or that Raul is able to find another suitable rental


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: thanks for sharing your scan photo. Isn't it just amazing?! I predict girl too, but I'm always wrong! I know you are in a hurry to get to December, but it'll be here before you know it. Enjoy the rest of your summer and your time at the lake. Sounds super relaxing.

Angel: love Carter's room. That is the coolest bed! You're going to have to repost your boob photo. Wish I had taken one before my boobs deflated post-nursing. I'm so flat chested now. I'm jealous of your garden. I've tried to grow veggies, but for some reason it's hard here. Poor soil lots of bugs and the rain turns everything to mush. What I wouldn't give for good tomatoes! 

Stef: some babies are just not great sleepers. In time she'll sort it out, but I know it's hard waiting for that to happen. I'm still shocked that Grace doesn't consistently sleep through the night as I'm following the same routine I did with Charlotte. I just like to think that sometimes she just wants a late night cuddle. 

I think having two girls so close in age would be super-fun, but I think even if you have a boy they'll be the best of friends. Can't wait until you find out! 


Meli: two times a week? You go, girl! Ben wishes we would do it that much. I'm not willing to do it at all right now as I'm waiting for AF so I can have my IUD placed.

So when do you think your pt person will allow Xzavier to start standing? Some kids are early walkers and I don't know how you keep them from naturally developing. Btw, I think it's cute that you let Xzavier fall asleep on his tummy and then roll him to his back. Grace has been sleeping on her tummy, much to my chagrin, since she was three months old. I can flip her all I want, but she always flips back to her tummy. What's worse is that she likes to sleep face down! She's an odd one at times.

Funny you mention the bikini pic. One of my co-workers wanted me to post a bikini shot since he knows I've been working out. I really didn't want to, but I figured why the heck not. My tummy still has some loose skin, but I've stretched that stomach out to the max two times for those girls and I shouldn't be ashamed. 

I hope you get your camper all sorted, sounds like a fun trip you've got planned.

Afm: not to much to report. Grace is cutting her first tooth still. It's been a week and it's just now breaking the surface. The girls had a ton of fun on our little trip. It was a work-function for Ben so it was a free vacation. I'm not sure if I would have wanted to take Grace to the beach so soon if it hadn't been for the excuse that he had to go for work. We hired a sitter for the evenings, so that made the trip even nicer!


----------



## StefNJunk

Jen, yayyy for being over halfway!!! So glad the risks are low and that everything went well at the ultrasound. Don't feel bad about not buying baby related things yet, it took us a long time to buy anything too! And congrats on being accepted by the midwife!

Meli, I wish what you do with Xzavier worked with Sienna. She is also a cat napper and still wakes up that much at night. I thought maybe she was overtired and couldn't sleep well because of it, but there's been a couple days that her naps were good length and she still woke up a ton. 

Hope you can get the RV issue worked out!

vegas, if that's the case, Sienna wants LOTS of late night cuddles, lol. Free vacation... I'm jealous! I want to get to a beach, but we don't have any near us that we know of. Glad you had a good time!

AFM, not much new. still eating like a cow to feel normal. Still not getting much sleep. Blah blah. Still looking for a new work from home job because the one I have now is stresssssing me out and my boss is a horrible manager. 

So I was curious about what was going on with Jasmine. Went to go to her FB profile; it's been deactivated. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## angel2010

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6490_zps1da2b810.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6493_zpsf034b7ae.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6490_zps1da2b810.jpg

Hope it worked this time.


----------



## angel2010

Well I tried to upload the boobies again and it didn't work. I guess you guys don't get to see the fun bags! Here are some of Emma's room. Disregard the closet!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6767_zps13ad8506.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6768_zpsab60beb3.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6769_zpsda74b8e5.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6770_zps17a298f2.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/100_6771_zpsa069fc1b.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Jen, love the ultrasound pic! I am going to guess boy, just for the sake of evening things out! Yay to half way and yay to being accepted by the midwives. I can't believe you haven't bought anything! Well done on the self control! Sorry you couldn't do a garden this season. This is my first time. I wasn't sure if I would like doing it or not, but I love it! I hope you have a good time at the lake and I hope the weather is nice for you!

Meli, for preschool here, they don't do it at the public schools. You can either qualify for it to be free based on income or if your child is behind in development, or you pay for it. Have fun this weekend, hope a spot opens! Oh yeah, and yes I am helping to take care of the children at the daycare. It kind of sucks. I am not sure how long I will stay. 

Stef, Sorry about the job:( I didn't even notice Jasmine's profile! I haven't seen a post from her in a while though.

AFM, Emma had went to bed for the last three nights with just breast milk!!! I am super pleased about this. If she goes until 7am tomorrow, she will have went without formula for 72 hours!!! This hasn't happened since she was tiny!:happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, Aww, boo to no boob pic. Lol. I don't have much boobage to share myself... even when they're completely full they're still pretty small :haha:

I worked at a daycare once, it sucked. I will never work at one again... although the one I was at was apparently pretty bad. My boss's ex business partner broke in one day while we were there with the kids and was going off on some of the employees. A few weeks later, my boss and some of the employees had to go to court with the ex business partner, and instead of closing for the day because we didn't have enough staff for the number of children, my boss had us turn off all the lights and park down the street in case child welfare came around (they were like 2 buildings over and were already watching her). I quit after that. Being interrogated by child welfare because your boss can't handle running a daycare when you haven't done anything feels super shitty.

Yay for Emma going on just breastmilk! That probably feels pretty good :thumbup:

AFM, I don't want to jinx myself... but Sienna slept 8 hours straight last night! I didn't do anything differently, so not sure what happened... but FX it happens again! It did take almost 2 hours to get her back to sleep when she woke up super early this morning, but I suppose it's better than waking up 5 times.


----------



## angel2010

Yay for sleeping Sienna!!


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Yah, I roll Xzavier to his back but then he eventually rolls back to his side, with his head splayed back at a weird angle. He is also odd at times lol.

The PT says they don&#8217;t suggest standing so early, nor walkers nor jumpie swings, because it causes increased muscle tone and poor alignment&#8230;

Loose skin?? WHERE?!?
I am glad you guys had a wonderful vacation.

*Stef,*

that stinks that your boss is horrible, I hope something better comes up really soon for you!

I also don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s going on with Jasmine, I hope everything is ok.

You made me lol at this &#8220;Being interrogated by child welfare because your boss can't handle running a daycare when you haven't done anything feels super shitty&#8221;

YAYY to Sienna sleeping 8 hours straight! I bet this is the beginning of her sleeping better. 

*Angel,*

I have never heard of having to pay for preschool. BOO!!

I love Emma's room, especially the baby rocker with the teddy bear. Cute touch! I also love the bird cage, it adds a whimsical touch.


----------



## StefNJunk

The last 3 nights have been 1000x better! She's only woken up once each night, so yay! Makes for a much happier me (and her) during the day.

Ok I have a question for you guys. She used to be able to make it through the night on one diaper, no problems at all, when she was just on the boob. Now with formula, she leaks through almost every night if I don't change her in the middle of the night. Any thoughts as to why the change would cause that? 

Had my appointment yesterday. Little peanut measured exactly on track, to the day. Was asleep when we started, but started waking up, stretching, kicking around during the ultrasound. The midwife said the baby looks perfect, "textbook" even, that when they show photos of babies at different stages, this is exactly what they are looking for at this stage. And apparently I have an extremely tilted forward uterus; it was a vaginal ultrasound and she had to tilt the wand up so much I could feel the bottom edge of it like it was in my butt, lol

Here's a pic
https://i.imgur.com/bu6eSW1.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Stef, nice pic! I love how you can see the little arms! I am happy to hear bean is right on track and happy to hear Sienna's sleep has improved! With the diapers, I think that for most babies they eat more with formula. Simply because it comes out easier. So either she is just fuller, thus more pee, or it is time to go to the next size up or change brands. With Carter, every once in a while he would start leaking, for us it always meant moving to the next size. And while every time he was still well within the weight limit, it always worked moving him up. 

Meli, I love the recent family pics! You all look so nice! And as for the physical therapist, not so be offensive, I don't believe it. I am a firm believer that babies do things when THEY are ready. And thanks for using the word whimsical, that was just what I was going for!

AFM, we waited until the last minute to renew my car tags and went yesterday to get it inspected. Well it failed. I didn't realize the top light on my hatch was out. So anyhow, I had to get the light fixed today, get it reinspected and go to the license office. The kids did great for me, and luckily Jeff took it the the dealership to fix the light so I didn't have to worry about that. 
Also, we got three new kids at the daycare today. They have been SUPER neglected and we were all excited/nervous to finally meet them. Well turns out they were so sweet. BUT it also turns out that they all have lice, but they didn't find out until after I had already been gone and I hugged the oldest three times. I am waiting for Jeff to get home to check my head. I already have the shampoo and the comb ready to go. And by the way, when I say neglected, I mean that the littlest, 2, does NOT eat solid food. He still only has bottles. It is a sad case, but I am excited to do my part in helping them start living a healthy, normal, LOVING life.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, yeah usually a lot of leaks does mean moving up for Sienna, but I'm 95% sure it's not time to move up because the size she is in now is still fitting her just as it was before, and it looks pretty perfect still. I think you might be right about her just eating more with formula. Sometimes I wonder if she's getting TOO much, with bottles and boobs...

I'm with you on the thoughts of Xzavier's PT, it sounds odd to me. 

So what ended up happening? Did the kids give you lice? That's so sad how they've been raised... People piss me off so much sometimes.


----------



## angel2010

Jeff has checked my head twice and I also had my mom do it and they say they don't see anything. My head still feels all itchy though! I guess it is all in my head. It is a very sad case. On Friday they just looked in awe at everything there was there to do. I held a circle time and I read a silly movement book. It had the kids hopping like bunnies, growling like lions and all kinds of things like that. The smiles on their faces when they saw the other kids being so silly was amazing. They barely participated, just sat there watching smiling! It was pretty awesome. I am really hoping we make a difference in their lives!


----------



## StefNJunk

I'm pretty sure my head would be itchy at the thought of it, too! Glad it looks like you're in the clear, though.

Are the kids still with their parents or have they been placed with someone better to care for them? It sounds awesome to get to watch them experience all that! I'm sure you guys are definitely making a difference.


----------



## angel2010

They were taken out of their home due to neglect and suspected sexual abuse of the oldest (4). Apparently the abuser was the mother. She is not allowed anywhere near the children unless the caseworker is there. They were placed with their 71 year old grandfather. He must be a great man taking them in. I feel bad for him having to deal with all the lice, but it has to be done. They were sent home again today because the director still found nits:(


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: such a clear US photo of your little bean. Love it! As for leaky diapers I've always used the Pampers that say they are good for 12 hours. I use the cheapo diapers during the day and Pampers at night. She's only leaked through once and that's because she had pooped too. I did the same with Charlotte and every time I thought I could switch to the day (cheap) diapers at night she'd leak. 

Angel: so sad about the kids at your daycare. I know you and the other teachers will help them adjust and flourish. Hope you don't end up with lice. Makes me itch to think about it too!

Meli: VPK is free here, but it's only like two hours a day. So my daycare offers "free" VPK, but I'm still paying for the rest of the day. They've already done such a great job with Charlotte that I have no idea what more she'll learn in VPK or even kindergarten. She can almost read, she can write her full name, count to 100 and add small numbers together. I sure didn't know all that when I was four. 

Afm: we are all well. I'm a bit paranoid right now that I may have had some poorly timed s-e-x with dh without protection. I blame Melissa for making me think I need to please my dh. Please send some period vibes my way. I'm supposed to get fitted with my IUD as soon as AF starts. I'm not even sure I want a third, but I'm certain I do not want another one this soon. All I want is one football season of not being pregnant (since I was for most of the last two seasons).


----------



## angel2010

vegasbaby said:


> I blame Melissa for making me think I need to please my dh.

Love this!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Hello girls. Popping on to say Hi. Remember me?? Back on the board ans saw this group!! xx to you all!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hiya guys!

Long time no speak hey! Anyway, I came on here and saw that you were worrying about me, so I just wanted to update you all! I have a new job now, which I started last week, and so I'm hoping to use my lunchtimes to come on here and catch up with you all! Yey!

So, my new job is a full time designer position in a small village about half an hour away from home! I wasn't intending on going back to work full time but then this position came up, which was perfect so I went for it (thinking I wouldn't get it) and I got it. It's print design, designing local advertisments and so far I'm loving it, the hardest part is leaving the girls, that's really hard. Although, it's nice to be with adults and using my brain again.

I actually came off facebook while I was job hunting and found that I haven't gone back on there. I miss your updates and my close friends but there's a lot of stuff on there that aggravates me too, so I'm having a little break. 

Astrid is doing great, as you guys all know I had changed her name to Violet but we found that it didn't stick and that we all still felt really strongly about the name Astrid so we decided to go back to using Astrid Wren which are now her two middle names but I do intend to officially change it back when she is 2 before we get her first passport. I feel a bit embarrassed about it all if I'm honest and I know a lot of people didn't really understand the reasons and just think we're plain potty but honestly I don't care! As long as my family and close friends are happy, I am too! I do feel like I've been in a bit of a dark place at times and I wonder if that's why I went ahead and changed her name, I let these emotions consume me and people's reactions to her name really upset me but now, I don't care what anyone thinks. I should have come on here where I know you guys would have supported me but I just felt so low, I didn't even have the energy to clean some days. I was getting really down. I'm feeling a lot better now I'm at work, I can now see how low I was, maybe I had a touch of PND? 

And little Astrid is blooming, she's started babbling now, saying 'baba', 'mama' and she has a little name for Eva which is simply 'E' hehe! She can roll over and slide around on her bum. She has big bambi eyes and loves music and cuddles. She's absolutely adorable, such a good girl, so placid and calm, she has the whitest blonde hair but olive skin, I know she's definitely going to be my last so I'm enjoying it as much as I can, we're all smitten! 

She has been getting a little anxious and not settling as well at night since going to nursery which makes me feel sad but I know she will be okay and get used to it. The nursery is fantastic and a lot of close friends have there children there too. 

Eva is doing great too, she is enjoying summer holiday club at the same nursery as Asti, and looking forward to starting school. She seems to have really grown up lately and we're so proud of her too!

Stef,

Wow! Congratulations on your wedding and super quick baby no 2! Haha! You and blake sure don't mess around! You looked absolutely beautiful and to think you put it all together so quickly, it looked wonderful! I couldn't believe it when I saw that you were expecting again but won't it be lovely for them, they'll be so close! Are you going to find out the gender this time and my fave subject, do you have any names you like? Sienna was looking beautiful the last time I saw her and she's coming on so well! 

Meli,

Xzaviour was also looking wonderful and I so enjoyed reading your updates, I may have to rejoin facebook so I can see those again but at least you come on here too! Sorry, to hear that you and Raul were going through a tough patch but like all the girls have said it is totally normal and you guys were under so much more stress than normal but you'll be fine and TWICE A WEEK? lucky him! I guess we're averaging about once a week really that's fine though! Too tired for anything else!

Angel,

I'm so happy that you got your little house and the kids rooms are looking so lovely! The little vegetable patch is great! I honestly don't know how you manage it, my house is a tip! Emma is absolutely beautiful too, are you thinking of diving in for number three now?

Jen,

Absolutely wonderful news that you're not only pregnant but are half way! I am so happy for you and your family! You should really start buying things now and I bet you won't be able to stop once you do! Are you finding out the gender?

Vegas,

Sounds like everything is going really well with you and the girls! Grace is so gorgeous, I'm glad you managed to get a free little holiday recently, brilliant! I'm sending massive period vibes to you, I hope the witch gets you good! That made me laugh though about blaming Meli! haha! meli you're a bad influence!

Phantom,

Hi! Good to hear from you, I've been a stranger to this forum lately but I'm hoping not to be now!

So, looking forward to hearing from you girls x x x


----------



## vegasbaby

Jasmine, you're back!!!!!!! Hooray!!!!! I so miss seeing photos of your beautiful girls on FB. They are both so adorable. I love all of the names you have selected and since she is young it won't matter to her how many times you change it. Heck, I refer to Gracie as "the baby" or "the little one" most of the time. So do you call her Astrid or Asti? Who knows, she may want to be referred to as Wren. 

Congrats on the new job! I totally understand how you feel about needing to be with other adults. Being a SAHM just wasn't for me and I take my hat off for all the women who can do it without going stark raving mad. I'm sure your girls love being around other kids as much as you like being around other adults, it's only natural. 

You must post photos of the girls if you aren't going back to FB.

Phantom: welcome back to you too! Do you ever get updates on your surrogate babies? And I see you appear to be getting ready to be a surrogate again. Any plans to add to your own family? I'm sure your sweet boy might enjoy a sibling. Of course there are perks to being an only child.

AFM: CD 27 and waiting. We dtd on CD 22, but I typically don't ovulate until about CD 19. I should have been more careful so I wouldn't be here sweating it out.


----------



## Phantom710

Hi girls :)

I got a few pics a few months ago, but nothing since. I knew it would slowly dwindle down, so I'm okay with that. They are done with their family and just enjoying the twins. The mom is super thoughtful so I'm sure I'll hear something on them around the one-year mark. 

I am doing another surrogacy, yes. Hoping to transfer next month. 

As far as another of our own, I'm planning on getting pregnant ASAP after this surrogacy. We were going to have another one and then do a surrogacy but plans changed a bit. Haha.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I thought about trying Pampers for nighttime only, still tempted to and might just give it a go. We're using Luvs and up until now they've been great at night. They're supposed to be great for night but they just aren't holding up anymore.

What a smart little girl Charlotte is! That's awesome how much she knows already. FX for you that AF shows up! I also LOL'd at blaming Melissa :haha:

Jasmine! Congrats on the new job! I'm glad you are starting to feel better. I can relate to feeling down a lot, I have too, and toss in the hormones now... have had a few crazy lady meltdowns.

We definitely will be finding out the gender, I'm way too horribly impatient to wait. It'll either be at my next appt on Sept 11th or on the one after that at 20 weeks. Depends on if my midwife will do another ultrasound early. We like Cadence for a girl, but we haven't agreed on a SINGLE boys name... 

Phantom - hey! Of course we remember you! How awesome that you're going to be a surrogate again - you're an angel!

AFM, the slightly better sleep streak has ended. Last night was another waking up 5 times night. Hoping it's just a fluke... I was really enjoying only having to get up with her once a night.


----------



## angel2010

Phantom, yes of course we remember you!! I have actually been thinking of you because I have been thinking about surrogacy. Who did you go through? I just love being pregnant and enjoy the whole birth experience!

Middy, so glad to hear from you. Don't feel embarrassed about changing her name back. She has to have it forever, so you want to make sure it is right! I am happy to hear you are all doing well. Congrats on the job! As for number three for me, I don't think it will be happening for me.

Stef, I am sorry the good sleep has ended. Hopefully it comes back soon! I like the name Cadence!

Vegas, Period dust coming your way!!


----------



## Phantom710

StefNJunk said:


> Phantom - hey! Of course we remember you! How awesome that you're going to be a surrogate again - you're an angel!

Haha thanks! It's been a great experience but I am already broody for ym next one! congrats on your BFP, I see in ur ticker. 



angel2010 said:


> Phantom, yes of course we remember you!! I have actually been thinking of you because I have been thinking about surrogacy. Who did you go through? I just love being pregnant and enjoy the whole birth experience!

I used the agency Growing Generations the first time. They were wonderful. If you want to apply with them, PM me and you can use me as a referral. This time, I'm Indy! Doing it solo!


----------



## angel2010

For me I just love being pregnant and the birth, but of course compensation doesn't hurt. Compensation is the only way Jeff would go for the idea at all. On their site it says you get $25,000 plus $5000 for additional expenses. Is this true? That is so much?!


----------



## Phantom710

So, now that I'm out of contract, I can say what I got (keep in mind you get a bit more for twins) They've also raised certain fees (like maternity allowance for multiples and c-section fee since I had the twins)

So, 20k base fee (they split half over the pregnancy, and half at the end)
5k fee for multiples. 
Med Start Fee- 250.00
Transfer Fee 500.00
Maternity Clothing 500(single) I got 750(twins) but it's raised to 1000 for twins
If You have a c-section I got 1000, I think they've raised it to 3k
They also put you in NIIIIIICCCEEEE hotels for your transfer, your screening and your match meeting. 
They also pay 100.00 a day for child care for any traveling you need to do, 50.00 a week for a housekeeper at the end of your pregnancy, and lost wages for you and hubby!

Not bad really if you look at it from that side of things. And you get more if you do it again.


----------



## Phantom710

ooo and at your first screening meeting they pick you up in blacked out car witha fancy driver. Makes you feel all celeb for a bit  they also pay air faie and 75.00 per person (up to two people you + support person) a day for reimbursed expenses while your traveling. We never spent the whole amount but they gave it to us anyway. The first time I took my hubby, second time I took my brother and they flew him from a different state for me.


----------



## vegasbaby

Phantom: that is really interesting. I wonder how much the agency gets paid by the parents? Do they pay for separate health insurance or do you use your own and they pay all of your out of pocket fees? I'm glad they treat you well and pay for maternity clothes and house cleaning. That alone could make it worth it! Such a wonderful gift you are giving to people who otherwise couldn't have a child of their own.


----------



## Phantom710

My parents paid roughly 160k :S The agency makes good money. Which is why I'm Indy this time. A lot of agencies prefer you to have health insurance that does not excluse surrogacy, with the twins, I didn't have that, so the parents paid for a maternity only plan for me.


----------



## Meli_H

*Stef,*

I love your US pic. Your little bean is so clear! Any guesses yet as to gender? Are you feeling the same cravings as with Sienna? Come on September 11th!

As far as diapers, for daytime we use Pampers/Huggies/Sams Club and Costco brands. For nighttime we use Luvs nighttime diapers. They are good for 12 hours and thats about how long he sleeps at night;so far, so good (I hope I didnt just jinx myself!). Although, in the beginning, I did notice that when Xzaxiers diapers would leak, it was because his little penis wasnt arranged to face downward. Since I started making sure it faces downward, he has not leaked through a diaper. Then again, when hes awake, we change his diaper every 3 hours, so maybe that helps as well? I know you guys mentioned before that you liked the Walmart brand, and I tried those in the beginning, but he leaked through those. Maybe that was before I started facing penis downward? (sounds like a yoga pose lol) 

I am crossing my fingers that Siennas better sleep streak is back on!

*Angel,*

Thanks for the compliment. I still have to post Xzaviers studio pix from last months session (6 months). On August 23rd we will be taking him for his 7 month pix and will include his big sister and Matthew as well. I plan to just do the 3 kids together and not the adults. 

I hate how I came out. I was mad because for his baptism, I had planned to get my hair blown out in the morning at the salon. Well, with us having to decorate the morning of the baptism, that plan went out the door. All I was able to do was put hot rollers on, so that when I put my hair back into my everyday pony tail, it looked more presentable. So there I was, going to decorate the park WEARING MY ROLLERS. Going to BevMo to pick up the keg WEARING MY ROLLERS. Yes, I was THAT lady :wacko: But I didnt care because the shame of being seen wearing rollers by most people that I didnt know, was nothing close to the shame of being seen with my hair just blah in a ponytail..if that makes any sense.

Anywho, so when I agreed to get the portraits done (because Raul has been harassing me for years to take a family portrait), my condition was that I would be able to go to the salon to get a cut and blowout. I thought my mom would be able to come over to babysit while I did that (because anytime I get that done, were talking at least 2, sometimes 3 hours). Well, she couldnt make it so I was relegated to going down the street to a Great Clips for a quick blow out. I was mad because I spent $35 (including tip) for just a blow out that I was unhappy with, and it took only an hour :growlmad:..as opposed to going to the salon and spending $70 but being happy with the finished product. Anyways, nothing I can do about it now! The next time we do family portraits I will REFUSE to do them unless I can get my hair done the way I want to :nope:

No worries about being offensive with the PT comment. I agree with you and Vegasbabies do things on their own time! 

speaking of car tags and license officeIt was time for me to take a new Driver license pic. I received it in the mail yesterday and OMG. I HATE how I look :growlmad::nope:! I MUST lose weight. I cant wait til I stop pumping so I can take some crack or meth to kickstart the weight loss :haha:

In your state you are required to get your car inspected to renew your registration? Here we just have to mail a check or pay online lol. The only thing they may require periodically is a smog inspection certificate.

I was so sad to read about those poor neglected kids. I FUCKEN want to KILL people, and parents who neglect and abuse kids. Sorry for the language but nothing gets me more riled up than stories like this :growlmad::growlmad: Bless you for helping to make their lives better. I would be a wreck to be around them and would want to take them home with me.

*Vegas,*

Thats awesome that Charlotte already knows so much! What a smartie pants. Shes definitely getting a leg up on school. Heck, even I feel like sometimes I cant count to 100 LOL :haha:

LOL at blaming me for your paranoia. Sorry about that, but Ben can thank me later. Oh, and I am definitely sending AF vibes your way, Im sure she will show her face soon.

*Jasmine,*

Youre back!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Congrats on your new job. Sounds like a good fit and that youre really enjoying it! Isnt it funny how it happens you go for it not thinking you would get it, and you did! Its meant to be.

Who cares about changing Astrids name. Youre her momma-you can do what you want as she doesnt know any better, anyways! Im sure she can kid you about it as an adult, but hey, we need stuff to give our parents a ribbing about, right?

Wow..it sounds like you were going through PND. So sorry you had to go through that; I wish you would have logged on here and we would have been here for you :hugs:

Yes, you MUST post pix of the girls since you arent currently on fb. 

*Phantom,*

I definitely remember you! It is wonderful that you do what you do. You make peoples dreams come true :thumbup:

*AFM,*

We werent able to go camping, a spot big enough for the RV didnt open up. BOO! We did drive down and spent the day there; arrived around 11am and left at 9pm. We hung out with my family and went to the beach for a couple of hours. It was a nice break from the infernal heat at home. Raul won this year but next year, its back onto regularly scheduled programming (camping and sleeping in a tent for 4 nights!) 

Raul and I were doing better but now we are dealing with some other issues. In addition to our full time jobs, for the last 3 years, Raul and I have owned a business (50%) along with my dad (25%) and my brother (25%). Well, theres been some tension lately because my dad wants to get more involved now, when the agreement was that Raul and I would run it completely and they would be silent partners. Raul thinks that I am always on the side of my family and not his side. Its just truly difficult blending business and family (and I know they always say to never do that, but we promised we would never let this happen..but here we are!).

So I am at the point that I need to talk to my dad and ask him to back off and let us just do this. Its not worth my relationship with Raul nor is it worth ruining the relationship between Raul, my dad and brother (its pretty frayed at this point, I dont think it can ever be the same that it was, but it can get worse and thats what I want to avoid). So this is really stressing me out atm. I am afraid my dad will get angry and resentful with me because I know this will hurt his feelingsbut it has to be done. Raul and I cant even have a conversation about the business, make decisions, etc because it just leads to a huge fight. And its getting harder and harder to move past those fights :sulk:

On a sad note, Nurse Pedro died yesterday :cry: IDK if you recall me mentioning him and request for prayers on Xzaviers fb page a few months ago? Anyways, he was 45 years old and had a teenage daughter. He was Xzaviers nurse for his first days in the NICU (and after as well) and he was also in the delivery room when Xzavier was born. He was a great nurse and person and will be missedToo young to die!

Now for some good news finally! My co-worker just announced her pregnancy. I KNEW IT! I'm so excited for her and she was always so supportive throughout my pregnancy and the NICU. Ive been on bump watch with her since I came back to work because she just got married last November and I knew she wanted to start a family soon. She is due March 3 and in four weeks she plans to find out the gender. Im hoping for a boy so I can pass along all my stuff! Even if she has a girl, theres lots of stuff I plan to give her thats gender neutralboppy, bumbo, swing, rock n play, bouncer, infant car seat and stroller and 3 bases, changing pad and 3 covers for it, crib wedges, pumping bras, travel bed..she is gonna score :winkwink:


----------



## angel2010

Phantom, I can't believe how much they pay you. And my heart hurts for those people that have to pay $160,000 to have a baby, when there are so many people that it happens so easily for. I hope you don't mind me asking you so many questions. Surrogacy is something I have thought about for a couple of years now and I think once I am able to lose this weight I may seriously consider. When you put fees up there, are those fees you had to pay? Also, any tips on how to properly answer the questions to be accepted for that part? As for going solo, how did you go about that? How are you making sure they pay you and pay for the medical part of it and what not? I know you can have them sign a contract, but sometimes people still don't really go by that, if you know what I mean.


----------



## vegasbaby

Phantom: seeing that amount makes me so grateful that I could carry my own children. 

Meli: I am so sorry to hear about Nurse Pedro. So, so, sad. I'm also sorry to hear about the tension in your family. That's the last thing you need. Please don't go to extremes if you want to lose weight. No one looks good in their ID photo. The DMV has the worst lighting in the world. I had my last license photo taken when I was 34 weeks pregnant with Grace (because I changed my name to my married name). I look like a hot mess. Whatever. And no, we don't have inspections here. We had emissions only inspections in Las Vegas, but full car inspections in Memphis.

AFM: no af yet, but also no +hpt. Probs too early for accurate testing, but it's giving me hope that af is around the corner.m


----------



## angel2010

Meli, sorry about the family business drama. It sucks when things like that happen and you get stuck in the middle where no matter what someone will be mad. I am sorry to hear about Pedro, I do remember you talking about him. But yay for your coworker!
Sorry you didn't get to get your hair done. I hate taking family pictures. I did love the maternity ones though. I always feel like I look great pregnant. And by the way, if you get a hold of some weight loss jump start drugs, send them my way!!!
Speaking of pumping, is Xzavier still picky on only wanting fresher milk? How long do you think you will pump for? My mil asked me today how long I would keep breastfeeding. I told her until at least 12 months. She said she figured I would stop at 6 months, and that she had never seen anyone go as long as I have.:wacko:


----------



## Phantom710

angel2010 said:


> Phantom, I can't believe how much they pay you. And my heart hurts for those people that have to pay $160,000 to have a baby, when there are so many people that it happens so easily for. I hope you don't mind me asking you so many questions. Surrogacy is something I have thought about for a couple of years now and I think once I am able to lose this weight I may seriously consider. When you put fees up there, are those fees you had to pay? Also, any tips on how to properly answer the questions to be accepted for that part? As for going solo, how did you go about that? How are you making sure they pay you and pay for the medical part of it and what not? I know you can have them sign a contract, but sometimes people still don't really go by that, if you know what I mean.

It's so insane, and one of the reasons I chose to go Indy, my last IPs had the money to spare, but soooo many don't. The state I live in is prety strict and basically makes you accept compensation from what I've heard, unless you are doing it for family. When I first looked into it, I had NO idea that surros made money, than the agency mailed me a paper of what to expect and it blew my mind. 

I Love love love chatting about surrogacy, anyone is welcome to message me/pm me etc anytime. surrogacy should never cost the surro anything. 

I decided this time to "help" my purchasing a slightly more expensive insurance for myself that covers a surro pregnancy, so they only have to pay for the parts it doesn't cover and the final 20%. So that is a cost I'm.. "eating". Last time, I didn't have a good insurance, so the parents also had to pay for a separate maternity policy for me. 

f you go with an agency, they have all the money you will get laid out. Non-negotiable, take it or don't work with them. When you are Indy, you have to decide what you are comfortable with asking and what fees you want. Maybe getting maternity clothes allowance isn't important but you REALLY want a fee for something else. You know? 

Going Indy takes a little more footwork. there are several pages online that are basically like a classifieds sections for Intended Parents. They'll put a mini-ad on what they are looking for and what they are willing to pay. They usually tell you a bit about themselves. You email, chat, see if you hit it off and agree on things, and then meet. I actually met through my previous lawyer. He knew a couple who was looking and he knew I was too.

A lot of surros that go Indy, have Escrow Agencies required. So the IPs deposit the money upfront into the account and the escrow agency pays you. I am just trusting my IPs. So far they have been o top of any bills we've gotten. You DO still sign a contract and make sure you have a great lawyer just IN CASE things go bad. I've only ever heard a few stories like that though and I know probably a hundred or so surros. 

If you want to look more into it, feel free to add me on Facebook. here. I'm on a smaller (and a few bigger ones) surro support groups for people looking into it. A few of us "experienced" ones try to help out as best as possible.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

I sincerely doubt YOU look like a hot mess in any photo :nope: I liked the way I came out in my last photo 10 years ago. It seems like this new photo is WAY too close up..YUCK :growlmad:

OK just kidding. Im too much of a chicken/scaredy cat to go to that extreme and break the law. Not to mention I would be that 1% of the population that gets addicted the first time they use an illegal substance. :wacko:

Sending more af vibes your way but like you said, I know she's just around the corner.

*Angel,*

ha ha if I do find some stuff that works, IDK if I could send it by mail because I could get arrested for sending illegal drugs :haha: Using the post office to deliver illegal drugs and crossing state lines is a federal offense lol.

Xzavier is still picky about his milk but I finally stumbled upon the perfect solution. I have 3 sets of frozen milk. 1 set is milk that was frozen since Feb 1 (This is milk that I have been pumping since Xzavier was discharged; meaning it didnt get taken around on rides from work to NICU, NICU to home and freezer, which I suspect may have caused flavor issues). Meaning this milk went straight from my boobs to the freezer.

The second set is milk that I have pumped recently. The oldest milk thats there is dated June 26 because Ive been using daily as I need it. 

The third set is freshly pumped milk thats not frozen. I pump 5x a day. My first morning pump yields (2) 2 ounce bottles. Each pump after that yields 2 ounces/1 full bottle combined. I freeze 3 fresh bottles and keep 3 fresh bottles in the fridge. 

Each night I mix the bottles for the next day. I mix 1/3 of the February frozen stash, 1/3 of the June frozen stash, and 1/3 of the fresh pumped milk. And thats my magic concoction :winkwink:

He ends up getting 3-4 bottles a day of pumped milk, and 3-4 bottles of formula per 24 hours.

I plan to pump until at least his birthday (9/27) but would like to pump longer if possible. Its just difficult because I have to lug all my supplies and the pump on the train (and the pump is heavy because I am renting a hospital pump). I also have to lug a thermal bag with an ice pack to bring the milk home with me at the end of the day. Then I have my regular purse (which always seems overloaded and heavy!) and then sometimes I have an extra bag to bring home my online purchases (that I have delivered to work so that Raul is none the wiser LOL! :winkwink:) So sometimes I am carrying 4 bags. Literally I am the bag lady.

Not to mention that once students come back to school in 2 weeks it will get much crazier around here for all of us and it may be more of a hassle to find a vacant room to pump in, etc etc. BUT I would love to pump maybe till his gestational due date of January 25, because his ped already told me he recommends Xzavier stay on formula and breastmilk until then.

When your MIL made that comment, was she giving you a hard time? She BETTER have been proud of you!! :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Phantom, I sent you a friend request. Is it hard to get approved when going through an agency? I am a little worried that I wouldn't even be accepted. I have had issues in both pregnancies with my babies being SGA and I have MTHFR (a clotting thing) and hypothyroidism. I also took progesterone for my whole pregnancy last time. I have also heard you have to be okay with terminating, should the parents decide to due to medical issues like Downs. 

Meli, You go through so much to make the perfect concoction for him!! What a nice mommy you are! That would be great for you to make it to his due date. I can't imagine how hard it would be to pump full time and at work no less. You are doing such a great job! As for the drugs, I think I may try something like Hydroxycut after Emma is done nursing. Anyone tried it? As for Jeff's mom, she wasn't necessarily being smart, she literally was surprised I was still bf. She certainly wouldn't be proud, probably thinks I am a hippy weirdo holding my kids back, but knows better than to say anything!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, no gender guesses yet! Not having the same cravings either. With Sienna I wanted a lot of sweet stuff and junk, this time I don't want much sweet stuff at all. With her steak and coffee turned me off, this time around nothing really does, there's just certain things I don't want (coffee with Sienna made me nauseous). I'm craving chicken and rice a lot this time. The nausea stuff is the same though, and my skin broke out both times... so it's hard to guess going on old wive's tales. I don't think we'll be finding out on the 11th. My midwife said the next u/s will be at 20 weeks, and Blake isn't being impatient with me, so we probably won't be doing a private u/s to find out this time. Booooo! I don't want to wait! :haha:

I'm kind of hoping for a girl. Think it would be awesome for Sienna to have a sister so close in age. Plus I know nothing about boys, and we'd have to buy everything for a boy. 

We've been using the Luvs nighttime diapers, too, which are the ones she's leaking through, unfortunately! We ended up calling it quits on the Walmart diapers; they worked well for her pee, but her poops always leaked through. And lmao @ penis facing downward! It DOES sound like a yoga pose.

Sucks you didn't get to go camping, but glad you enjoyed the day!

I hope things work out with your family and the business. And so sorry to hear about Nurse Pedro! 

Vegas, any sign of af?

Angel, Blake's family is surprised I'm still BFing, too. His mom actually said Sienna is happier getting some formula supplemented because her belly is more full now. :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I wouldn't bother with supplements like hydroxycut. Load the My Fitness Pal app and start recording what you eat. I'm following a modified Paleo diet and feel really good plus I have more energy when I stick to it. With these kids we need all the energy we can get!

Meli: you really do go to a lot of effort to produce and put together Xzavier's bottles. Kudos for keeping up the pumping. I wish I was still doing it. It was a relaxing break from worm and my boobs looked great! 

Stef: I tried guessing the gender my whole pregnancy and while the pregnancy was different from the first the outcome was the same. On the other hand my girls could not be more different from one another. 

AFM: no AF, but no bfp either. Just waiting for something to happen. Wonder if my OB will give me something to jump-start it so we can get this IUD in.

Gracie is eight months old today. Pretty sure she is now saying "bye-bye" in addition to the occasional "da-da" and "ma-ma". Charlotte was a very late talker so this has been a fun surprise.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, every time I think about the little peanut, I think "she" or "her," but I'm not sure if that's because I'm used to that from Sienna. I'm just hoping this one is as calm and happy as Sienna is (maybe with better sleep habits? FX!)

Hope AF comes soon! 

I'm still waiting on mama over here... Blake said she said it once with him but refused to do it again for me, lol. She's been saying dada for 3 months now, and baba, and a few other random things.

AFM, Sienna is still waking up constantly at night. Haven't been getting more than 2 1/2 hours of sleep at a time, 3 if I'm really lucky. So exhausted. And was reminded this morning of something I forgot about when I was pregnant with her. Right around this same time in the pregnancy... hitting my gag reflex actually made me dry heave bad. It happened for the first time this morning, ugh. Feeling like I could puke at any moment... wonder why this happens right at the end of first tri for me?


----------



## Phantom710

angel-- I probably added you, I had a spam of people add me, send me a pm and we'll chat :)


----------



## angel2010

Stef, sorry you have started feeling sick and sorry Sienna's still not sleeping well. Emma gave us a night last week where she got up 5 times. Even though she still gets up 1-2 times a night, 5 is brutal! We had already forgotten what it was like! 

Vegas, I used myfitpal when I lost weight for my wedding and I really liked tracking. I plan to use it again, but was thinking a supplement, might help jump start it, or help me when I get to plateaus. 
Yay for Gracie talking a bit! I think Emma has said mama to me, but nothing consistent yet.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I remember you talking about your gag reflex last time. Hopefully all the yucky preggo stuff will pass quickly. Sorry Sienna isn't letting you sleep. 

Angel: I've never used diet supplements, just regular vitamins. I've been lazy about using my fitness pal lately and need to start tracking again. I cheat so bad when I don't write it all down. 

AFM: still no AF. Took another test and still negative. Btw, these tests I've been using expired about nine months ago. Perhaps I should buy some fresh ones, but I really don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, waking 5 times IS brutal! 1-2 times still sucks, but it's a HUGE break from 5-6.

Vegas, I would definitely get new tests. Age can make them more likely to show false negatives because the chemical that detects HCG becomes weaker.

AFM, so I'm not sure if she's finally breaking out of the waking many, many times at night or what. A few nights she's woken up 2 times, a few nights 3 times. When it's twice, the first time is usually before we go to bed, so I only end up getting woken up once. Would be great... except Saturday night when this happened, it took TWO HOURS to get her back to bed. She fell asleep in my arms just fine, but every time I set her down in her crib, she woke back up. I think she's also transitioning to two longer naps during the day instead of three short ones, so that could be changing her night sleep. Fingers crossed it continues to improve!

Currently trying to convince Blake to agree to a private gender ultrasound at 16 weeks so I don't have to wait until the midwife does one at 20. He's being unusually patient lately and doesn't want to pay for one when we can wait and do it at 20. :dohh: Boooooo. Still working on him... Found another private ultrasound place here that has an amazing package --


10 to 15 Minute Session
DVD of the Entire Session - set to our music or yours
CD - as many pictures as we can get
Printed Sample Pictures
Gender Check (must be at least 16 weeks)
Sneak Peek in 4D
Video Streaming - for Internet viewing of your session
$50 Discount on your Deluxe 4D Package
Free REDO if baby is hiding

It's $75, but there's a $15 coupon. I think it's an awesome package for $60! We paid $60 at another place when we did Sienna's gender ultrasound and only got 2 prints, no CD, no DVD, no video streaming, no discount on future packages...


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I'm glad Sienna's sleep is improving a bit. Hopefully she'll fall back to sleep faster in the future. Charlotte was like that as a baby. She was a great sleeper, but if she woke it took forever to get her back down. 

The price for the scan sounds awesome. Can they guarantee accuracy that early?

AFM: it's here! AF has finally arrived. Day 40. Wtf? How did I ever get pregnant with such a screwy cycle. IUD appointment is set for next Tuesday.


----------



## StefNJunk

They guarantee that if they can't be close to positive of the results that they will have you come back at a later date. We had Sienna's gender scan done at just over 16 weeks and the tech said she was 100% positive. She got a good angle and it was super clear. I'm still debating... I really want to do it... but I'm also really cheap and saving the $60 and just waiting the extra few weeks is appealing, too, lol.

Yay for AF!


----------



## vegasbaby

Hi ladies, just thought I'd pop in to see what everyone is up to. Pretty quiet on here lately.

Not too much going on with me. Went to have my IUD inserted Tuesday only to find out my cervix was too closed. Tried again Wednesday after taking Cytotec, but still no luck. Super painful experience all-in-all. So it's back to progesterone only pills. Boo. 

The girls are great. Grace is cutting her second tooth so her sleep has regressed a bit. She got pink eye last week, but luckily we caught it early so it didn't really bother her. The worst part was trying to get the drops in her eyes. It was difficult even with two people trying to get the job done.

I think I may have mentioned back in January that I have a friend whose son has cancer. Well, he passed last week. Six years old. Still makes me sad to think about it. Melissa, he had the same cancer that girl you follow on Facebook has. It's supposed to be super-rare, yet here are two children with the same terrible disease. Hope your little girl turns out to be the exception and survives. 

Jen: we need an update! How are you feelng? Are you feeling lots of kicks yet? Have you started on the nursery?

Stef: how are you feeling? How's the job search going? I've seen people offer up free-lance web design on Etsy. Have you considered giving etsy a try?

Angel: are you still working at that daycare? I've been thinking about those kids you talked about. How are they?

Meli: so are you in party planning mode yet for Xzavier's b-day? 

Jasmine: I saw your photos on FB the other day. Loved seeing you and your adorable girls.

Phantom: where are you in the surrogate process?


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, did Cytotec cause you a lot of pain? When I used it to complete that miscarriage it was like 8 hours of labor... horrible.

Poor Grace! Pink eye sucks! Glad you caught it early. I can imagine getting the drops in her eye was difficult... it's hard enough getting Sienna to hold her head still to wipe her nose, lol.

So sad about your son's friend... I'm not sure what to say except cancer fucking sucks.

I'm feeling much better, first tri sickies are all gone. I hadn't considered Etsy, I'll have to check into it, thanks for the idea!

AFM, got my first stranger commenting on the belly tonight. We stopped at a casino on the way home from Blake's mom's (for his bday dinner and Sienna is staying the night there). We were standing by a blackjack table and the dealer said, "How are the three of you doing over there?" I said to Blake, "Did she just say three?" Lol. He went and sat down and she said, "So it's going to be three of you soon?" and points to my stomach. So apparently it's pretty obvious!

Sienna had her 9 month appt on Tuesday. Up to 28" and 16 lb, 14 oz. She's also saying hello, not sure if I told you guys that already. She's falling asleep on her own for naps, but still screams if I put her down to sleep at night without holding her until she falls asleep. It only seems to bother her when it's dark out. 

Not much else going on here...


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: hooray for feeling better! That blackjack dealer must have felt pretty confident that you were pregnant, but I think it would have been funnier had you told him you weren't pregnant. I'm sure you are barely showing, so I'm surprised anyone would be brave enough to say anything. 

The Cytotec barely gave me any cramps. I read up on it and it appears that it isn't very effective if you aren't actually pregnant. Something about the pregnancy hormones helping it along. I had remembered your experience and was afraid to take it, but other than some mild cramping it was no big deal.


----------



## angel2010

It has been so quiet in here lately! Sorry I have been gone. I feel like I have had so much going on. Carter loves school!! I am still getting used to the routine of it though. I am still working at the daycare, but I am dropping to only 3 days a week in the next couple of weeks. It has just been too much for me. Those kids have not been coming. I am not really sure what is going on. They are still trying to get them taken from the home and unfortunately they don't feel the need to keep us in the loop. I have also had a huge health scare. Three Thursdays ago I was working the in morning by myself. There was one 18 month old there so far. I had had blind spots in my vision since I got there at 6:30am. Then at 7:30, I had a super scary episode where I couldn't speak properly. I could still say stuff, but I went to say something to the toddler and I couldn't. Then I looked around and started trying to say things I saw and couldn't say some of them: desk, dinosaur, cradle and trampoline were a few. It was so scary and Jeff didn't answer when I called, so I called my mom and was freaking out crying. So we went to the er later and I was referred to a primary care doctor. I had an app for the following Monday. Nobody seemed to be taking me seriously. I knew these were signs of a stroke, but the didn't even seem to consider it. They just kept hanging on to the fact that I have had migraines in the past. They figured my symptoms were in connection to a migraine. I kept telling them that I didn't have a migraine that day. Anyhow, I finally got the doctor to set up an MRI and an ultrasound on my carotid arteries. My ultrasound was normal, but my MRI was not. I don't get to see a neurologist until 10/8, but reading the report and doing my own research, it looks like there is a very good chance it was a small stroke. 
Here is what my results said: Several tiny areas of increased signal intensity were scattered throughout the white matter of both frontal lobes. 
Then it goes on to say: Consider gliosis related to previous ischemic or infectious insult

So gliosis has something to do with scars caused by MS or stroke, which is an ischemic insult. So I am pretty worried that I actually may have had a stroke at 28. A stroke is usually caused by a blood clot. My carotids were clear, so I am not sure what the next steps will be.

Vegas, sorry about your cervix. Are they planning to try again? Also, sorry to hear about your friends son. After becoming a parent we become so empathetic. I can't imagine losing one of my children. That really stinks about the pink eye, glad you caught it early.

Stef, that really is a great price for that package. Have you convinced him yet? I am glad Sienna has been doing better with sleeping, at least for naps. That is so cute that she can say hello! I love all her pictures! She is so tiny! She is a month behind Emma and about 2 pounds lighter. I always think Emma is tiny, I can't remember Emma's height stats for some reason right now.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I really SHOULD have acted offended before actually admitting to it, lol. The dealer was actually a woman, so I'm thinking she may have seen some sort of signs that tipped her off (e.g. I was drinking a bottled water in a casino, etc.)

I'm glad Cytotec didn't cause you the same pain, but sucks it didn't work at all for you.

Angel, oh my god, that sounds scary... I hope they find out what's wrong! Be sure to let us know when you hear anything.

Still haven't convinced Blake of the early ultrasound, but I'm thinking I might just wait. His mom has been to the gender ultrasounds of all three grandkids so far, and if we do the early one, she won't be able to make it because she's having a hysterectomy a few days before we would be going. 

I'm loving Emma and Carter's pics, too! I just want to bite Emma's little cheeks and play with all her hair. She's such a beautiful little girl! And Carter, so handsome. 

A friend of ours has a daughter who is 5 months younger than Sienna and 2 pounds lighter, she's definitely going to catch up to her soon! I'm actually surprised Sienna hasn't put on more weight with the switch to formula. Still BFing, just not much at all now, supply is dwindled to almost nothing... lucky if it's maybe 6oz a day. I do plan to keep BFing even though there isn't much, just to get her the little bit of extra goodness I can.

So Sienna had sleepovers at Blake's mom's house the past two Saturday nights and loved it. So glad she's getting over the "need to be with mommy and only mommy" thing. Last Sunday when we came to pick her up she wanted attention from Blake for a few minutes, then she wanted to keep playing. Felt a little dissed :haha:

I'm still having a hard time working her up to 3 meals a day. The more she eats, the worse tummy aches she gets at night. Screeeeaming pain type tummy aches. Gas drops or Maalox usually get rid of them, but I'm not sure why 3 meals is causing them to begin with (it does happen with no new food, so I know it isn't caused by a food allergy or anything). Not sure what to do there...


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: OMG. How scary. I'm sorry you have to wait so long to see a neurologist, but I'm glad you made them give you an MRI. I'll pray you get a good report from the doctor and test it never happens again. 

Stef: that's awesome that your MIL takes Sienna at night. I'm sure you need the occasional break. Not sure what could be causing the tummy issues. Have you considered eliminating foods with gluten? I give Gracie a probiotic every day (it's a powder I add to her bottle) and I feel it helps with digestion. 

AFM: Grace had a big weekend. She cut her second tooth, learned to go from lying down to sitting and started to crawl. My big girl!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I hadn't considered eliminating gluten, the problem doesn't seem to happen if we only do one or two meals, just if there's 3 or 3 + snacks. I feel like she's not getting enough food, though. I guess she's doing ok since she's staying within the same weight range as always (25th-ish percentile). I'm trying to work in more food during the day again... just going to have to pay attention to what exactly she eats those days, I guess... does seem to happen more when she's at Blake's mom's, where I don't always get to monitor what they feed her.

Go Grace! Sienna still hasn't gotten her first tooth, lol. 

So I decided to take a bump pic today, 15 weeks. White shirt is this pregnancy, red shirt is with Sienna at 15 weeks.

https://i.imgur.com/YqAHrkT.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Stef, Wow! That is definitely a big difference in bellies! Your belly is always so cute! What does your dr say about her tummy issues with 3 meals? My ped also says lots of people recommend probiotics and really love them. We got a bottle when Emma was tiny and fussy, but didn't see a difference. we didn't stick with it though and looking back I think she was just a fussier baby with a touch of reflux. That is really great that your mil keeps her though! My mom hasn't kept Emma over night yet, but I think we may ask her for a night or two in October while we take a small getaway a couple hours away. 

Vegas, Yay to Grace's big weekend! And to her second tooth!

Afm, nothing new. Next week I go down to 4 days and then from them on it will be 3 days a week. I am unbelievably relieved! I have started planning Emma's birthday party and am super excited. She already has a few presents in the closet. We may just get her a few more. I have also started my Christmas lists. I love fall and the holiday season!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: what a cute bump. Ok, so I do see where that dealer must have felt pretty confident you were pg, because you are for sure showing. 

Angel: i still can't believe our babies are going to be one soon. This year has flown by. What kind of party are you having for Emma? I have also started Christmas shopping. Better to spread it out than to panic at the last minute. 

AFM: home with Grace today as she gas a fever. It was 101.5 this morning and has spiked to 103.6. Ibuprofen and a doctor's appointment is scheduled for tomorrow. Other than her taking a super-long nap, she seems perfectly fine.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I didn't think to ask the dr at her last appt. Thinking about calling and asking the nurses, but we're going to work back up to 3 meals a day one more time and see how it works out first. Hopefully it's just something she needed to grow out of. I may try probiotics for her, is there a baby specific kind you guys have tried?

I say go for it and take your getaway in October! You deserve it.

I can't believe it's soooo close to birthdays, either! I'm excited... what are your plans so far? I love the fall and holiday seasons, too, but I hate shopping... I want to snap my fingers and have all the pretty decorations and presents wrapped and all that... lol.

Vegas, I figured that pic would show why the dealer was confident, lol. And that wasn't at the end of the day when it's a bit bigger from food babies.

Hope Grace's fever has gone down, and glad it doesn't seem to be bothering her!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, could Grace's fever be teething related? It seems like people are split on whether they believe teething causes low grade fevers. She certainly had more than a low grade fever though! Hope it goes away quickly!
We are planning an "Autumn" theme party. Carter's first party was a "Moose and Zee" theme. I don't know if you remember them from Nick Jr when our oldest kids were about 1. He loved to watch them in between shows. Emma doesn't care about tv at all though.

Stef, the time has flown!! It makes me so sad. And then that post I shared last night.:cry:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I use Baby Bifidactyl unflavored probiotics that I get from Whole Foods in the refrigerated section of their vitamin aisle. It has dinosaurs on it so you can't miss it. I mix 1/4 teaspoon in one bottle a day. There is a 100 day supply in one bottle.

Angel: yes, I do remember Moose and Zee. This will be the first year I have a real party with other kids for Charlotte. So far I'm thinking of doing a My a Little Pony party and taking the kids to a farm with ponies. As far as Grace goes we will have a cake and some neighbors over to help us celebrate.

So the fever got even higher, 104.3, but did cone idem with ibuprofen. Turns out she has her first ear infection. They seem to be pretty common when babies are teething so it's par for the course. Fever is back to 101 this morning and I'm hoping this will be the last day of fever.


----------



## angel2010

I know, the birthdays are coming so quick! Has Natasha's LO had his yet? If not it should be very soon. Then rest will be here before we know it! We are just planning to have it at the house. We will have snacks, drinks and cake. I will have a fall display in the front and a display in the back by the garden for people to take pictures at. We will also have apple bobbing for the bigger kids. That is all though.

Vegas, sorry the fever is still hanging around. I hope the infection goes away quickly! A My Little Pony party sound so fun!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I know I saw Natashia post that she's planning Lucas's bday party, but I don't think it said when. 

Vegas, how is Grace doing?

AFM... yay! finally convinced Blake he wants to know if this one is a boy or girl sooner than later! He was wanting to wait until the midwife does the 20 week scan... yesterday I said we need to know what this one is so we can go about either getting rid of Sienna's old clothes or getting them ready to use again, and he said, "I know, will Ultrasona have any appointments this week?" 

He's going to ask the midwife at our Thursday appt if she'll do it, and if not, I got a Saturday appt with the place with the awesome package (if she'll do it Thursday, we'll just cancel Saturday).

I knew he couldn't be patient that long while I'm over here being impatient!


----------



## angel2010

Yay!! We will know so soon!!!


Jen, I need to hear from you!!!


----------



## jenkb123

Im sorry Ive been MIA again. Thanks Angel for checking up on me. Work has been busy and I have been keeping up with reading everyone elses posts, I keep meaning to post myself but obviously havent done it.

Things are going well. I am 26 weeks now. The time seems to be flying by!! We start our prenatal classes tomorrow. They go for nine weeks (two hours every Tuesday evening). We are going to a cloth diaper seminar on Wednesday. My husband has already picked out the brand of cloth diapers he wants to get. He had them researched before we were even pregnant. They give us a discount if we buy on the day of the seminar. Did any of you guys use cloth diapers? The brand he likes is called Apple Cheeks. 

I have been feeling pretty good for the last 10 weeks or so. Mainly just tired, no real pains, heartburn, or other problems (knock on wood). I feel pretty lucky so far. My next midwife appointment is on Sept 16. It is actually with my sister (weird huh!!). She is on my team (there are three midwives on the team). I have seen my primary midwife for the last two appointments. They like you to have at least one appointment with everyone on the team so you know everyone. There are two midwives (or at least a midwife and an attendant) at each birth. I expect it will likely be my sister and my primary midwife at our birth. 

I am starting to feel more frequent movement. I found out at my 20 week scan that I have an anterior placenta so it hasnt been until recently that I have been feeling lots of movement. It is weird to watch my stomach jump around and twitch from side to side. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I am at work and my 2:00 appointment just showed up so I will try to respond properly later this week. Hopefully I will have a slow day at work. This is another crazy week in the evenings. My husbands birthday is today and we are supposed to go out for supper with his parents, we have our first prenatal class tomorrow night, the cloth diaper class Wednesday night, and I am going to a concert with my mom on Thursday night. Im tired just listing it all off!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: hooray for almost being in the third trimester! Can you believe it?! That's awesome that your sister is part of your midwife team. I didn't use cloth diapers. Thought about it, but wasn't confident my front load washer would be able to clean them properly. As busy as you are preparing for baby and filling your social calendar the time will race by and the next thing you know you'll have your baby in your arms. 

Stef: I'm so excited that you'll know (and hopefully you'll tell us) this baby's gender by the end of the week! 

AFM: Grace is on the mend. She's also on the move. Crawling so fast and trying to stand. What happened to my little baby?!


----------



## StefNJunk

https://i.imgur.com/EAXYAQG.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Hooray, Stef! Since I just saw your post on FB, I figured I should check in on here. Sure looks like a boy in that image! Let the name game begin! What are y'all thinking?


----------



## angel2010

Jen, Congrats on third trimester!!!:happydance: How did your appointment go? Have you finally started buying things?

Stef, lovely picture! I am so excited for you! Boys are so fun. They love their mommas!

Vegas, glad Grace is better. You forget how hard the crawling stage is until you get in it again! It is amazing how fast they can go!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, we're having a hard time with names. We've been trying to agree on a boy name since before we knew Sienna was a girl, lol. 

Angel, I'm scared of a boy, considering how Blake was as a child. :haha: Can't believe Emma is 11 months today!

AFM, so Sienna has been attempting the walking thing a little bit here and there. Last night she took 5 steps! She's also been a terror this week... temper tantrums like crazy whenever we take something away or she doesn't get what she wants. She's constantly climbing up onto the couch.


----------



## StefNJunk

So, started feeling little man moving from the outside over the weekend, how wild is that. Didn't feel Sienna from the outside until 19 weeks, this one at 17 1/2. He was nutso last night... guess Oreos and chocolate milk get him going :haha:


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: hooray on already feeling movement from the outside. Sounds like he's going to be a strong one. Can't believe Sienna is taking steps. Amazing how fast they grow up.

Meli: happiest of birthdays to Xzavier! Can you even believe it? What a year your family has had. Xzavier is truly a miracle.

Not too much going on here. We are taking Grace to see an ophthalmologist today as Ben thinks her left eye is lazy. Hoping he's wrong, but I'd rather have an expert's opinion and if it is lazy I hear early intervention is best. Also, Grace can now go from sitting to standing without using anything to pull herself up. She'll stand for a few seconds realize she doesn't know how to walk and then lower herself back down. We all clap when she does this and it tickles her.

How is everyone else? Jen? Angel? Jasmine?


----------



## angel2010

Stef, Is Sienna walking now, I don't think I have seen anything about ti on facebook? Yay to feeling movement!!!


Vegas, how did Grace's appointment go?

AFM, I have been pretty busy getting things ready for Emma's party. We have also put new flooring in the playroom. While we had the baseboards up, we decided to replace them. So we have been in the process of redoing the playroom as well. Sucks because the carpet was BRAND new, but Bugs spoiled it so badly it is beyond repair. He is on meds for his bladder crystals and they seem to be helping. This is the cats last strike though. Jeff says we will have to get rid of him or something. I do agree though, we can't keep replacing the flooring every 5 months! 
I am super excited for Emma's party, but dreading her turning one. The time has gone too fast. I am unsure that I will ever get to be a surrogate with all the health crap I have going on, so the thought that I will never be pregnant again has been weighing heavily on me and has me very sad.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: sorry you had to replace your playroom flooring. Sucks that you had to do it because your cat is sick. 

I'm sure Emma's party is going to be awesome. Can't believe her birthday is just a few weeks away.

So have y'all completely ruled out having more children down the line?

Afm: the doctor said Grace's eyes are fine. She does have an astigmatism and is a tad nearsighted (no surprise since Ben and I are both nearsighted), so they want to see her back in six months, but they aren't recommending glasses at this time.


----------



## Phantom710

Glad Grace's eyes are fine!!! 

I have ultrasound to see if we have heartbeat(s) tomorrow. All of my symptoms have disappeared :S PLUS my hair is startiogto fall out, which usually doesn't happen until 3-4 months AFTER pregnancy for me. How weird is that? 

Guess we'll see :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Phantom: good luck. In my experience it may not mean anything as I've gone through phases of not feeling anything and continued hair loss.

AFM: so as you all may recall I had a failed IUD insertion at the end of August. I was told to wait to take my new pills until I got a period. Long story short, I'm pregnant. I did not expect this or particularly want it, but this baby wants us. I had a bleed last night and figured it was all over. Went to the doctor today , had a scan, and there was a tiny little heartbeat. I'm still at risk for a miscarriage,but so far this baby is hanging on. I found out last Tuesday as I had only bled for one day the week prior and wondered if something was up. I figured there was no way I'm pregnant as we were safe with the exception of one time where I was so paranoid I took the morning after pill (less than 24 hours later). Guess the baby implanted quickly. I feel overwhelmed.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I am glad Grace's eyes are good! And Congrats!!! I hope it sticks for you guys! I can understand the overwhelmed feeling though. I know that is how I would feel if I were. I have actually thought of testing as I just had 6 days of light spotting instead of my normal overflowing Super + tampon period. I don't have any symptoms though and I have always had at least sore boobs. It would be pretty unlikely too, seeing as I don't even know the days we have had sex as they are so rare. I am sure it will all work out for you all though.

Phantom, I hope your ultrasound goes well tomorrow. How many eggs did they transfer?


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, Sienna is taking steps, but she gets ahead of herself, tries running, and falls down, occasionally head first! 

I can't believe Emma is going to be 1 in just a few days... make sure you post pictures from her party!

Also curious if you guys have decided on no more kids!

vegas, glad Grace's eyes are fine. 

I can COMPLETELY relate to feeling overwhelmed. How far along are you, do you know? 

Phantom, how did the ultrasound go?

AFM, had our 20 week ultrasound last week, got results yesterday. I have a low lying placenta, but it isn't too far off where they want it for safety. My midwife said they want it 20mm minimum away from the cervix, mine is 17mm, so it shouldn't be an issue since it will most likely move up enough in time. They did see a shadow on little guy's heart, but they said they aren't concerned. She said if she were she would send me for a more detailed heart scan. They are just going to do another ultrasound at 28-29 weeks to check again and to make sure the placenta has moved.

Also, I think you all saw on FB, but we chose a name! Connor James. Connor was on our top for awhile, but it just wasn't clicking, until we had the 20 week ultrasound. James is Blake's older brother, and they are very close, so he wanted to honor him. 

Really starting to freak out about having 2 babies so close together now. Blake said that if I need him to, he will try to switch up his schedule at work so he's at home more during the day (meaning he'd be going into work for 4am and getting out at 1 or 1:30). :wacko:

Idk if we're going to get around to it, but I know what I want to do in the new nursery. Cute little monsters. Put together this mockup in Photoshop -

https://i.imgur.com/r71uO0V.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I love the name Connor James! So obviously I understand freaking out about having two children so close together, but you'll get by and so will I. That is sweet of Blake offering to switch up his schedule. Love the nursery idea. So cute! 

Angel:so did you test? Trust me, it only takes one time!

Jen: where are you and more importantly, how are you? We want to see a bump photo!

Phantom: did it take?

Meli/Jasmine: where are you?

AFM: doctor appointment Friday afternoon. I believe I'll be 7+5 on Friday, but not 100% sure. Starting to feel nauseous. Had one more bleeding episode after my workout on Saturday. Haven't worked out this week as I feel so gross. IFor this thing sticks then I need to hurry up and get to second tri.


----------



## angel2010

Stef, I love the room! Emma does the same as Sienna with getting ahead of herself. Has fallen too bad yet though, luckily. I really like the name you chose. A very strong, solid name.

Vegas, how did your appointment go?


AFM, I did test, it was negative, thank goodness. We have decided that we are done. I have to assume that financially our situation won't take a drastic change, and because of that we are done. We just can't afford for me to be out of work that much longer. And I know I can still work and have kids, but I really want to be home when they are little. I do think I ovulated today. For the first time since Emma has been born I actually felt O pain and had TONS of mucus. 

So Emma's party was a ton of work, but it turned out great (aside from the in laws, but I don't feel like typing a book tonight). So the party is done, the playroom floor is done and Jeff is on vacation. I am working a little more than normal this week, but it should be fairly relaxing. Today we went to the zoo, I get my hair done on Tuesday, Thursday we have family pictures, Friday we have our MOMS Club halloween party and THEN on Saturday Jeff and I will have our first night away from both the kids!! Nervous, but excited!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: loved all the photos from Emma's birthday. You did a great job! So if you know you're done do either of you plan on getting fixed? As you know, accidents happen! 

AFM: the appointment went well Friday. Baby's official due date is now June 2nd. This totally freaks me out as this is the same due date I had with my loss. According to my dates I'm due May 31st. Although I haven't bled in a week I have been told no exercise and no sex until this subchorionic hematoma heals. It did get smaller, so that's good. Grace is


----------



## vegasbaby

Oops posted too soon. Grace is really developing a personality. She is just so cute all the time. So pleased to have such a happy baby!


----------



## angel2010

Nope, no one getting fixed. I am still thinking about surrogacy. And I hate the thought that it will never happen. If it happens accidentally, then we will deal with it I guess. I sure hope it doesn't happen though since I do have the IUD in and I think that could be dangerous for the baby.
It is so fun when they really start developing their personalities!! Emma is a right little bossy diva!
I am sure that having the same due date would be a bit nerve wracking. Do you feel positive about this pregnancy?


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: I'm so jealous that you actually got an iud. I wouldn't be sitting here nauseous if they had been able to place mine. 

I never feel super confident about my pregnancies until I have a babe in arms. I'm still in disbelief that I'm pregnant and with the same due date as the loss, everything feels like déjà vu. I have yet to tell anyone other than Ben and my trainer since my doctor says I can't exercise until my SCH clears up. I did bleed after a few workouts so I guess it is for the best.

My mom is coming in for Halloween. Not sure I want to tell her, but not sure if I can hide it either.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies.I hope all is well. I know I have not logged in for so longI guess I didnt want to think/write about what was going on in my life at that time. Like they say..denial isnt just a river in Egypt.

Anyways, I thought things were bad back them between my family (dad and brother), raul and I? Well, that was nothing. Shit got real, really fast, about a couple of weeks after I last updated. Now,the relationship between me, my dad and brother is completely strained/nonexistent. And between Raul and them? Over, I dont think it can ever be repaired.
Raul and I have actually been going to therapy since that happened. Because he resents me; claims that Ive always been on their team and not his team. That whole ongoing episode opened a huge wound in our relationshipand it seems since then, new shit just keeps getting added to the shit pile.
We always argue and fight. I feel anger, resentment, disdain from him. I can do nothing right in his eyes.
Im a nag, Im a bitch, I dont clean enough, I dont cook enoughwe dont have sex enoughI dont spend enough time with him (watching tv late at night,,,because I am TIRED).
So then I vacuumed the house, he got on my case because I dont plan my time well. Where have my time management skills gone? The woman that was super organized and had her shit together? Where is she, he wants to know?
That same day, I cooked, again he bitched me out because it took too long. I said it would take 30 min but it took an hourso he had to watch X for 1 hour instead of 30 minutes.
It just gets worse and worse. He can be a real dick, and hard, and cold hearted. And it seems to happen more and more often, and shorter in between episodes.
Oh, and the worse part about it? Everytime-He manages to turn the shit around, and I am to blame./ Its my fault. Its a gift that he hashe should be a politician. This man can out argue me, out logic me, out explain me, he can run circles around me and Im no dummy.
I had to call the therapist to squeeze us in for tonight because this latest shit that we are arguing about, needs to be resolved now.
I feel like I just cant anymore. I love him so so much,,with all my heart. We have been through so much in our 14 years togethernot to mention Xzavier. I am not going anywhere, and I think he knows this. He is secure in my love for himor maybe he just doesnt care anymore? I really dont know.
It just boggles my mind how people can love each other so much yet go through such bullshit. When I thought we had already been through the worst with Xs NICU stay
The only place I can tell u guys what happens is at workbut at work I really cant because I have student workers. And students who are in and out of my office. And when I write about whats going on, I cant keep it together
I am going to try to log in later today or tomorrow while at work to catch up on this thread. I just read the last one and OMG vegas you are pG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I am so sorry things have been so tough. Huge hugs. You deserve a break after all you've been through and that just hasn't happened. First, you still have so much to be grateful for with Xzavier's health. Second, although I'm not quite sure what happened between your family and your hubby (though I know it has to do with the store you own together), it seems to me they may all be acting a bit stubborn. You are all family at the end of the day and there must be some sort of compromise. Finally, I think Raul has been under so much stress this last year and it's so easy to take it out on your spouse. I hope your therapist has reminded him that life is far from perfect and that the addition of a child will turn everything upside down. It's time for him to accept that he is no longer your first priority. He's a big boy and can do for himself where Xzavier cannot. You are for sure meeting all of Xzavier's needs. You cannot be everything to everyone at all times. I know you are putting yourself last and you need to do things for yourself in order to be able to keep up with all you do. Do not feel guilty about the house or dinner. Also, I'd tell Raul and your dadthat the issue between them does not involve you. You love them both, but they either need to sort things out or agree to disagree. Hope that's not too much advice. I just want the best for you and your family.

AFM: still pregnant. Got paranoid last week and went back to the doctor for a scan. Baby looks fine and the SCH is almost gone. Grace took a step a few times last week. She's also really developing a personality. She's super good at playing peek-a-boo and "dances" if you sing to her. Such a silly girl.


----------



## Meli_H

So here goes my book.sorry its so long!

Vegas,

I am so happy to hear that baby is fine and the sch is almost gone. YAYY!! I will keep you in my prayers..not just so baby is healthy but so that its a boy~ Did you tell your mom yet? 

Thanks for your kind words. You make some very valid points.
The therapist has told him this before; that having a baby throws an atom bomb into a relationship, and that expectations have to change to be reasonable. She mentioned this again last night. She also observed that we are not connected/bonded as a couple anymore. She wants us to start seeing her on a weekly basis (instead of every 2 weeks) and ordered us to start spending time together-alone, at least once a week and to hire a babysitter for these date nights.

Its worse than I thought. He basically admitted that at this point, he is with me just because of Xzavier. He complains that he BEGS me to spend time with him, but I refuse. Well, I am TIRED! I am the one who wakes up at 445am, 4 days a week. I am the one that wakes up whenever Xzavier wakes up in the morning. He doesnt get it. 

I dont cook breakfast for him anymore. Well, Im either taking advantage of nap time and napping with Xzavier, or I am taking care of Xzavier, OR I am doing a load of laundry, or something else. Sorry if I dont feel like dropping everything to cater to you.

Ive told him many times When do you EVER see me watching tv? On the computer? Doing anything besides watching Xzavier or doing something that HAS to be done? Sorry to bother your ipad time or tv time to ask you to watch Xzavier for 10 minutes while I do a load of YOUR laundry or something elseI am not lazy and sit around watching tv and eating bon bons and ignoring my baby. I am always on the go, doing something that needs to be done. 

BUT, After all is said and done, he runs the show and drives the bus, I think he feels because he is the major support of this family, its his terms. After last nights meeting, its obvious that I am the one that needs to step up my game and do what I need to do to start catering to Raul again, if I want to stay together with him, because if not, I can see him kicking me to the curb eventuallymaybe not right now, but eventually. F*ck me and my needs for sanity and sleep (which is how its been, but I guess not good enoughI think I am going to have to have a car accident while driving to the train station as a zombie in the mornings before he gets it?) I think I just really spoiled him before baby, and he is resentful towards me that I no longer cater to him. He will never admit that, except, thats what he means when all his list of complaints were tallied. 

He also stated all his stressors and worries; and I get that, I really do. But I guess mine are secondary to his

So like this isnt bad enough, last Monday his daughter Raquel called him, she was a wreck. Her boyfriend (whom she has lived with for the past 5 months) dumped her and she lost it. She lives 2 ½ hours away; he had to go pick her up and take her to the hospital, he was there with her from 10am til 11pm. I told him, bring her here, if you are really worried about her (she was worried because turns out her ex BF is a depressive person, has tried to kill himself before, etc etc).

So we werent sure about Raquels mental health; was she on suicide watch as well or is she just really dramatic and fragile? 

Backstory of Raquel: Her mother did her a disservice by basically doing EVERYTHING for her. Shes kinda useless, tbh. Shes a smart cookie, but I think she is emotionally stunted or something. She does not behave like a 22 year old college graduate.behaves more like a 10 year old.

She declined to go home with him last Monday, Tuesday he took the day off from work and went golfing with some buddies, Wednesday she called him, a mess, asked him to pick her up again. (She claimed she had so much anxiety that she couldnt drive). So there he goes on Wednesday, driving 5 hours round trip to pick her up and bring her back home.

Thursday I worked (I had stayed home ill on Wednesday) and Friday I had a day off because my mom was going on a cruise.

Friday I had tons of errands planned, one of which was to pick up Xzaviers October portraits from JCP. Raul had work appointments so he told me to not leave Raquel home alone, so I replied fine. I will take her with me He said that was ok.

My conversation with her Friday at noon: 

Me: Can you go to the mall with me? I need to pick up Xs pictures.

Her: No

Me: Can you come with me and wait in the car? I have lots of errands to do and I can;t leave you here alone. If you dont come with me, I cant do any of my errands

Her: No.

Me: Wellllll okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

So Friday was a wasted day off. Not to mention, she wa refusing to eat anything, doesnt pick up after herself, leaves her stuff all over, never asks to help with Xzavier.... Oh, and do not let me forget to mention this gem: She asked me if I could do her laundry for her. What does she give me??? Period panties!!!! YES, she did. I was mortified for her. I would DIE before giving anyone my period panties to wash for me. I would throw them away first. Not even would I ask my mom to do it for me. I guess her mom never taught her that when you have those accidents, you wash them right away, try to soak them with cold water and soak and wash as best you can until you can throw them in the washer. Oh, and 3 of the 4 panties were like that. SO, let me see, once your period started, you didnt know that you would have it for the next 3 days?? SMDH!!! So this little gem gives you an idea of what I am working with here..I didnt even share this story with Raul because he would be mortified for his daughter,I would be mortified to tell him, just like I am mortified telling u guyskwim? But I thought this is integral so you understand her complete picture.

Ok, back to the story. She is always draped over Raulwhen he lays on the chaise lounge in the living room, she puts a pillow on his lap and lays on his lap. Shes like a cat, all draped all over him. And thats fine. I am not jealous at allshes his daughter for crying out loud. BUT when you take up my spot on the couchwell that kinda irks me. But I dont say anything.

Sunday morning, Xzavier woke up at the crack of dawn because of this stupid daylight savings time. After feeding him, playing with him, and feeding again, he finally went down for his first nap around 930am. I was waiting for this moment so that I could jump back in my cozy warm heavenly bed to catch a snooze. 

Raul sleepily says: Come join us.

Me: thats the plan. Then I think to myself...Wait..what do you mean us?

*Raquel was in our bed!!!!! OMG!!!! WTH??!!! *

Me: ummmmm nooooo, thats ok, just let me take my pillow and I will sleep somewhere else

So I take my pillow and go to Matthews room and make a space on his bed. 10 minutes later he comes in and I _thought_ he was going to say Shes gone, come back to bed, instead he says: come join us. 

Again, I say Noo thats ok, but thank you.

Like I said, this girl is so needy, after thinking about it, I am not surprised she did that, but what DID surprise me is that she didnt say sorry, my bad, here let me get out of your bed so that you could sleep. She has no sense of boundaries.

Of course Raul knew I was irritated, because he knows me, but she doesnt know, because I didnt take it out on her or show her.

So he invited me to go to breakfast and I said no thank you.

Then the whole paperclip fiasco happenedwhich thank God ended the way it did.

That night, Raul went to pick up Matthew from his moms house (2 hour round trip drive). Before he left, he told me to think about what I wanted him to pick up for dinner and text him my order. I asked her if she wanted anything, she said no. 

I hadnt eaten since 8am (toast and coffee). My stomach had been in knots all day with the stupid paperclip incident, so by 8pm I was starving. I ordered 4 taco bell surpreme hard tacos. Usually, I order 3, but because I was starving, I ordered 4.

Raul and Matthew arrive around 815pm.

Raquel: Ohhh u went to Taco Bell?? Yay!!

Raul: You wanted something? I didnt know! I told Melissa to ask you if you wanted anything and she said that you said no!

Me: I DID ask her!! She DID say no!!

Raquel: ohhhhh yah.,..I did say no.

Raul: Well, Im sure Melissa wont mind sharing her tacos with you, right Melissa?

Me: of course not! She can have as many as she wants.

GRRRR!! First you take my bed, then you take my TACO! I know this taco thing is petty,but still!!

Raul or Matthew couldnt share their food because they didnt get anything..I was the only one with food, it turns out.

So then Raul knew I was irritated about that as well, but again, I didnt show it to her, she had no clue, but HE knew.

So that night he brings up the bed incident. I just smiled (probably sarcastically) and didnt say anything. 

Raul: What? Why that snarky smile?

Me: Ohhh lets just let this goplease. It doesnt matter anymore (saying this because I just KNOW it will turn into another huge blowup)

Him: No, really, tell me what the problem is?

Me: Ok. Fine. I will tell you. I think its WEIRD that she did that. I know she is different , is very needy and emotionally fragile right nowbut I cannot, for the life of me, imagine doing this to my dad, when I was 22 years old. The last time I hugged my dad sleeping I was 10 years old. I am not saying at all that this was sexual, trust me I KNOW it wasnt, but thats just ME. I just wouldnt do it. AND if his wife came in the room, I would have quickly scooted out of there and said Here you go, your space back and would have kindly left the room.

Well, this turned into World War 1000 because he thought I WAS inferring that it was sexual in one way or another. He obviously didnt, or *didnt want* to hear me, when I said that it was not about anything sexual at all.

*He was mad at me,* that I was irritated at the bed incident. How dare he be mad at me for that? He cannot understand why that irritated me. I should have just climbed into bed with them, he said!!!??

Then he brought up the taco incident and said that I am so PETTY. I am like, are you kidding me? I welcome this girl into our house, I kiss her ass, do her load of laundry, try to make sure she is comfortable, handle her with kid glovesand I am petty???!!! 

So somehow we let it goand ended up having sex after.

Oh, and one more thing. Do you think that after we came home from the hospital, she would have unglued herself from the computer, come out of Matthew's room to inquire about Xzavier and his status? Nopeshe did not. After I found the paperclip and told Raul, I volunteered the info to her I said Guess what? Good news! He didnt swallow the clip after all Her response Great I dont think she even looked away from the computer, tbh.

He had planned to take her home on Monday night. So around 630pm they left and around 830pm I texted him to tell him I had ordered him a plate of Thai food because I knew he would get home late and would probably be hungry and I wanted to make sure he didnt pick up anything on the way home.

His response I may have dinner with Steve, but Pad Thai will NEVER go to waste.

When did he make plans for dinner with Steve?? This was the first I heard of it, so that set off another ROUND of war.

Turns out he couldnt even meet Steve after all because when Raquel got to her place, she saw all her exs stuff was gone so that sent her on another meltdown. So he couldnt leave her and had to cancel dinner. *HA HA.*

But not ha ha for so long, because having to cancel his plans because of her, and my attitude about the dinner to begin with, and the bed and taco incident, left him in a FOUL mood.

Which brought us to Tuesday/yesterday. My day off. He went off on me again about all those issues above and says I am acting weird/jealous about his daughterhe hated it when Connie (Matthews mom) acted the same way..says I remind him of his first ex wife (Raquels mom) and there is nobody in this world that he hates more than her.

Like I said earlier, the therapist wants us to spend more time together, which I foresee as difficult to do/another big issue seeing as it looks like Raquel will be around us a lot. Because remember she always has to be draped on her dad. 

Remember he took her home Monday night? Well, yesterday (Tuesday) morning, she called him again to pick her up. At least he told her he couldnt pick her up; if she wanted to come she would have to drive. So she drove to our house. And at least he honored the therapist appointment and didnt cancel because of her. So I give him credit for that as well.

So now shes back home with us, adding more stress and problems to my/our lives. 

And we are supposed to be spending more time together, how can we do that when she is always around, draped on her dad?


----------



## angel2010

Oh my God Melissa! I am so sorry this is all happening. I barely even know where to start. First of all I commend you on putting up with this. I struggle with acting the way Raul acts with you, toward Jeff. As for being on him all the time about everything. For me, it is the stress, money, tiredness, body issues, that kind of thing. I have to really work on it. 
Next, PLEASE PLEASE don't feel that I am saying you aren't doing enough, because you are. But is there no way to do laundry with X with you, maybe playing in a laundry basket? OR maybe when cooking dinner you can give him something (food or toys, wooden spoons) on his tray? Just trying to offer some tips to help watch X and get some stuff done. 
Now, as for his daughter. Her behavior is NOT normal. I would NEVER lay on my dad like that and would NEVER snuggle with him in bed. That is absolutely not okay. That is very weird. He HAS to set some boundaries with her. If I am super honest, it actually made me feel a little sick reading it. I would not be able to tolerate that behavior at all and if he did nothing to change it, well that would be a major issue for me, perhaps even splitting up worthy for me. As for her laziness, I would have had to say something to him and her about it. She is a grown woman and if she is going to be living there, even for a short time, needs to pull her weight. I would sit down with both of them and lay out expectations. If she can't abide by them, then she shouldn't be there and Raul should agree. For him not to is a bit ridiculous. He wants to complain you don't have time for him, yet he causes more work for you by not making her "behave". And I would not have given her my damn tacos. 
What did the therapist have to say about his daughter's weird snuggling??? And if it is something he didn't want to bring up, well then, that should tell you something. If he didn't want to bring it up, he knows it is weird or wrong. 
I am so mad for you right now!!! How dare he act this way!!!

But on the positive side, I am very happy X is okay and didn't swallow that clip!

Vegas, did you end up telling your mom? I am glad the baby is doing well and that the sch is almost gone! They are so cute playing peek-a-boo, aren't they! 

Afm, my iud came out today with my tampon!!! Maybe I should get on the baby train......just kidding!! Don't even want to think about having a newborn again, especially with Emma finally getting teeth and waking lots!


----------



## angel2010

Jen, when is your due date so I can add it to the front page?

Also, Stef and Vegas what are your due dates?


----------



## Meli_H

Angel,

We have had these conversations before.where he complains that I dont cook, clean, have sex, etc etcYes, I get it. And I try to make changes and they last for a while and then I go back to my old ways (of wanting to sleep!).

Ive said this before to him on a Saturday or Sunday2 different times If you want to watch X for a while sometime today==at your convenience==please let me know and I will vacuum and mop the whole house. CRICKETS. He has never taken me up on these offers.

The last time we had this conversation (3 weeks ago), a couple of days later, the following happened. I saw Raul get the vacuum cleaner out and he said he was going to vacuum the living room area rug. I thought, heres my opportunity to do something he wants me to do, AND help him at the same time. So I said, here, let me vacuum for you, and if you are willing to watch X, I will vacuum the whole house He looked hesitant and then said Sure. So there I go, vacuuming like a madwoman, it didnt take me more than 30-40 minutes because our house is not huge.

Well, later on that day, he bitched at me for doing that!!!!

Raul: I was just going to do the little rug. I wasnt going to do the whole house.

Me: BUT the whole house needed to be done! And I was trying to offload from you, at that moment, AND fulfill one of your requests that I clean more often! 

Raul: But took you FOREVER.

Me: WTF is wrong with you??? I AM DOING WHAT YOU ASKED ME TO DO!!! And I only took 40 minutes max!! 

Raul: But you need to plan these things, not just do it at your convenience.

Me: !%&&%#$%*()(???

*So, apparently, not only does he want me to clean more often, he wants me to do it while caring for X at the same time. *I mean, why else would he get all crazy on me?

That night:

Raul: Im hungry

Me: ok, I bought some fish I can cook, if you can watch X?

Him: How long will it take?

Me: 30-45 minutes

Him: ok

Well, it took me almost an hour to get dinner ready. Here comes the attitude and bitching again:

Raul: I am starving!! What is wrong? You said 30-45 minutes??! 

Me: I am sorry! I didnt know it would take so long! U see that I have not left this stove or kitchen all this time (he gets mad because I will say Can u watch X for 5 minutes? and that will turn into 15 minutes..because sometimes, when I get the opportunity, I WILL sneak another task in, like run and load the laundry or something). I am here COOKING. I am sorry that I misquoted the time frame!! 

Raul: whatever

Me:OMG I CANNOT DO ANYTHING RIGHT!!! WHY DO I EVEN TRY? YOU TELL ME WHAT U WANT ME TO DO..I DO IT AND THEN YOU STILL BITCH AT ME!! 

Shit like this makes me feel like I was living in an alternate universe.in whose world is that ok??? Talk about mixed signals!! Talk about turning things around on me!

Those 2 scenarios above are where he rants about Where are your time management skills? blah blah blah.

You make good points and I really need to figure out what to do with X during times that I need to get stuff done. We really need to set aside a babyproofed place for him, plus I am afraid to leave him because he is starting to pull himself up on things, stuff like that

As far as the therapist, she definitely told him that he needs to set some boundaries with her, and he definitely agreed (we had this conversation previously about setting boundaries, not about the bed situation but aboiut everything else) and Raul had already agreed he would do it, but I suggested and he agreed, to wait at least another week, so she is not as emotionally fragile.

Our therapist also said that the bed situation was *not* okaythat the bed and bedroom is MY safe haven and next time, he needs to kick her out. He agreed with her..,.he was just being stubborn with me, I suppose.

Oh, and thanks for this And I would not have given her my damn tacos roflmao

As for you, how does an IUD come out with your tampon? Perhaps it wasnt inserted right to begin with?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: OMG. As if you didn't have it bad enough his daughter had to be added to the mix. The bed thing would have put me over the edge too. What kind of adult woman does that?! Where is this girl's mother? Do they not get along or does she not cowtow to her like Raul does? Also, I would have left her home and run my errands on Friday. Maybe I'd have taken the knives and razors with me, but I would have left. And the undies! Really?! I've been doing my own laundry since I was 12 and there is no way I'd ask someone else to launder dirty undies. L-A-Z-Y.

As far as Raul goes, I wonder if he'd still be critical even if you manage to do everything he wants. Maybe you can play the Stepford wife for a week or so and see if it makes a difference. Long term you need to start lessening his expectations. I've been doing this with Ben for years. Ever since Grace was born he's done his own laundry. Ahhhh the freedom! I sometimes put Grace in the pack-n-play while I do things. Sometimes she cries a bit, but I can't pay attention to her 24/7.

I have more to say, but my battery is dangerously low.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

The relationship with her cuckoo mother is non-existent at the moment. Mom lives in Fresno, a 5 hour drive North from us. When Raquel came to down for school (UC Irvine) her mom stayed behind. Well, when she graduated in May, her and ex bf rented a 2 bedroom house in Newport Beach (with a roommate). 

When mom found out that she was living in sin lol, she had a huge fit, called her a whore, and disowned her. Mom also went off on said ex bf. So for the last 4 months, there has not been a relationship.

Ha ha L-A-Z-Y is a fact!

Yes, my plan is to be the Stepford wife for at least 2-3 weeksto be PERFECT and see if it makes a difference in his treatment of me.and as far as lessening his expectations, I would love to do that but I dont know how :cry:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: you lower their expectations little by little. It takes years. I've learned all of this from the Master, my mother. She does this by doing such a bad job of things, like not sorting laundry and thereby turning my dad's underwear pink, that he finally started doing his own laundry. We all did our own laundry. She made tuna casserole once using Frosted Flakes as a topping as opposed to corn flakes. Dad started doing most of the cooking. 

For me, I gradually started asking if he'll do his own laundry just until the baby (Grace) is born, yet he still does it. If he does something I usually do I praise the heck out of him to encourage him to keep on doing it. I make homemade meals most nights, but thanks to my technique of praising him he now grills every Saturday. He's also learned that Wednesday is leftover night (trash pickup is Thursday so I want to clean out the fridge) and Friday we do takeout. He's also learned to like those Stouffer's family sized frozen meals. All of this equals less work for me. If he wants a home cooked meal he knows he has to watch the kids. I almost NEVER give him a time frame. Helps to better manage expectations. If he isn't home I still manage to cook by plopping Charlotte in front of the TV or giving her a coloring book. Grace can either play in her pack-n-play or I'll put her in the high chair and give her a snack. 

Regardless, life is FAR from perfect. We argue, but not much. He never complains about the dirty house or food (unless I make something vegetarian and he accuses me of trying to starve him). Mostly he wants more sex. Typical man.

You are going through a challenging time. If you can somehow manage to do all he and the therapist want and things still don't improve, then it's him and there's nothing you can do. If things improve I think you'll still need to find a way to compromise or you will be miserable. Don't do that to yourself.

Angel: did you call your doctor? Did it hurt coming out? Yikes! Be careful! I can tell you what happens very quickly without birth control!

AFM: yes, I told my mom. Took her to my appointment Friday so she got to see the baby. She's quite happy about it. Says the pressure is off on the decision on whether or not to have a third. True!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

You had me lol at the description of your mom. She sure sounds like the MASTER. Frosted flakes instead of corn flakes..on a tuna casserole? Genius, and slightly devious :thumbup:

I love your suggestions; they are awesome. Eventually I need to start trying to lower his expectations, but first I want to get us back on track.

I did a lot of thinking yesterday. He has some merit in his points of contention; I guess if I am truly honest with myself, he does. 

I am going to make more effort in the things I have control in, and stop being snarky to him (I wasnt doing it consciouslyreally I wasntbut when I broke it down, I guess the resentment I felt towards him, was reflected in my snarkiness).

We had a good heart to heart talk==no yelling, no anger, but a genuine talk. We havent had a discussion like this in a long time :cry:

Another realization for me, of a trigger for his anger, was his health issuesbackstory: in May he was diagnosed with pre-diabetes. Hes terrified of needles and diabetes runs in his family so he's always been afraid of developing it. Well, that was a wake up call for him. He lost 20 pounds and has totally cut back on his carbs. This man LOVES his corn tortillas and beanshe could eat that every day! He used to eat 6-7 tortillas per meal, 1 and sometimes twice a day. Well, now he hardly eats any.

At this point, he has controlled it with diet and exercise and is no longer pre diabetic but he still acts like he is (which I guess is key behavior to avoid developing it again). He loves pastries and breads, but will only eat half of something instead of the whole thing. He is really disciplined.

Anyways, a main complaint of his is that I have not changed our eating patterns to work around the diabetes. For breakfast, I usually have coffee and toast. Well, he obviously can't have toast/bread. He gets frustrated when theres nothing to eat for breakfast. Well, There IS..except there is nothing that he wants to eat that is diabetic friendly (smoothies? Nope, doesnt want it. Oatmeal that I make him? Maybe he will eat it once or twice a weekMAYBEbut that still leaves the rest of the week with the problem of what is there to eat?)? He likes eggs, but they are high in cholesterol so he cant eat them everyday. I have made _some_ concessions-=-e.g. I bought the vegetti instead of using pasta for spaghettietc etc.

But in his opinion, I havent made any/enough concessions to his illness, and that tells him that I dont care about him or his health.

His biggest complaint is that I do not spend any time with him. Were like roommatesI do my thing (sleeping and pumpinghow exciting!) and he does his (ipad and watching tv), in separate rooms. In addition to making more of an effort to do more light housecleaning, I also agreed to stay up late with him on Friday and Saturday nights and watch movies together (like we used to do, before X) (I dont know how that is going to work out seeing as Raquel is always draped on him like a cat, but I guess I have to deal, right??) We also agreed to go out on date nights more often.

He apologized for the mean things he has said to me in anger, he realizes that even if the message was valid, the delivery sucked.

I really felt his frustration and his feeling that I didnt get it; that he complains over and over about the same thing but I never change.

He thanked me for being a good mom to Xzavier, Matthew and Raquel. He mentioned that Matthew and Raquel arent even mine, yet I am loving and supportive to them, and for that he said he is grateful.

He thanked me for supporting him with the whole current Raquel situation (tbh, I am the one that has pushed him and guilted him into pursuing and nurturing the relationship with her. I was always in his ear, sticking up for her and her rude behavior to him, making excuses for her, telling him to let stupid shit go and to forgive her for her bad behavior). I realize that I AM THE REASON SHE IS HERE WITH US NOW. I have myself to thank for that lol. :wacko:

Anyways, he thanked me for my support and asked for my continued patience as this Raquel situation unfolds. 

I am steeling myself for the following eventual realities, that he will have to help her move and he will either: 

Pay her rent ($1,200 monthly), OR

Help her find a new place (put deposit down and pay rent), OR

Move her into our house (NOOOOOO!!!) :cry::cry::cry:

So we are in a good place as a couple, we both reiterated our love for each other and our commitment to make things work and get back to where we used to be.

Now I just have to be patient with the whole Raquel situation. All I can do is give him a list of rules I want her to follow (if she _does _end up staying with us past this weekend*and I know she will*but I am good with giving her a few more days before I think he should lay down the law).

It is what it is. This is my lot in life. And I have to deal with it.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm so happy you were able to have a civilized talk. That's a great first step. Hopefully the situation with Raquel will get better quickly. Would it be too much to ask that he doesn't allow her to move in with you? That would complicate matters as she doesn't seem the type to pull her own weight.

As far as Raul's diet is concerned could you make Fritatta muffins that you could freeze? I've got a really good recipe if you want it. No carbs. Yes, there are eggs, but you can also use eggs whites. I go half and half. Personally, I'm s smoothie girl. Too bad he doesn't like them. Will he eat yogurt? How about a breakfast burrito where a piece of ham or turkey replaces the tortilla? Again, you can use egg whites. Also, not all carbs are bad. Has he tried Ezekial bread? It's made of sprouted wheat.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Vegas,

unfortunately, not letting Raquel move in with us, is not an option :cry::cry:

She still hasnt gone back to work--going on 2 weeks. she doesnt get paid time off and I am starting to suspect that she is hoping they fire her, so that now she no longer has a job, so she HAS to move in with us. 

She's always "Daddy, i love uuuuu....daddy, hug meeeee...daddy, I will go with you to Sams Clu. daddy, i will go with you to get your haircut".

I'm starting to think that she's a master manipulator and knows how to get on her dad's good side. Well played, my friend....well played.

I could totally use the frittatta recipe. thank you! I will look into the Ezekial bread. No, he doesnt like smoothies..


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: ugh, bet her behavior is driving you batty! I'm so sorry.

Here is the recipe I use https://nomnompaleo.com/post/7486819479/prosciutto-wrapped-mini-frittata-muffins. Lots of good recipes on this site. I substitute olive oil for the coconut oil and regular milk for the coconut milk. I also sub out a few of the eggs with egg whites, but I like the color the yolks give. You can use any type of mushroom you like. I do use the coconut flour (I get mine at Trader Joe's) but you could use a tablespoon of regular flour or I bet it would set up fine without. Anyway, I think they are pretty tasty.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas. Thanks for that link and ideas. I downloaded other recipes as well. The meaty and cheesy breakfast fritattas sound goodaas well.

yes she is completely me bonkers but this weekend has been nice as she went to her girlfriend's house to visit since the husband is out of town. She already called to ask if she can come over every weekend and of course Raul said yes!!

Next time she comes over raul will have the "house rules" discussion. And that's about the only thing I have going for me.

in regards to him and I, so far so good. The next few months are going to be full of hard work and challenges to get our relationship back to where it was, but we are both committed to the process and want to get there again, so I know we will get there eventually. I know it will be difficult, but it will happen.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: glad you got a bit of a break this weekend. Hopefully her social life will pick up and she won't want to visit so often.

I'm happy that you two are trying to make things work. So many couples appear to give up pretty easily and you owe it to one another and Xzavier to try your hardest to make things work. I believe every couple experiences some low times, it's only natural.

Angel: did you ever contact your doctor about your IUD?

Not too much to report here. Nausea has pretty much subsided. Still not allowed to work out. Hoping my hematoma has fully healed so I can get back to it. I need to do something to regain some energy.


----------



## Meli_H

Yes, I am am praying that she gets another boyfriend SOON so she can stop gracing us with her presence :growlmad:

You know, "they" always talk about how when baby is born, it throws a relationship into chaos. I have heard how you must take time as a couple and not evolve into a 'roommate' situation; to keep paying attention to the relationship and not ignore the man. I never thought it would happen to me! NOT TO ME, NOT TO US! How arrogant of me to have thought that :(

Once your hematoma is healed, does that mean it can never come back? Sorry that you are low on energy...IDK how you do it with Charlotte and Gracie! Nor do I know how Stef does it with Sienna!


----------



## StefNJunk

Hey ladies! Been so crazy busy lately... doing major house cleaning and organizing, going through Sienna's old clothes (2-3 giant storage tubs full of them) to organize and sell / donate, planning Sienna's birthday party, etc. etc...

Vegas, glad the nausea is going away. Mine with this pregnancy was way worse than with Sienna's, but it probably didn't help that at the worst of it I was getting up 5-6 times a night with her! How far along are you now? Are you staying team yellow again?

Angel, that's crazy about your IUD coming out! Are you getting it put back in? Btw, my due date is Feb 25.

Meli, I'm so sorry you're going through this with Raul. I hope that everything works out, it sounds like you're heading in the right direction with the therapy. I hope that you aren't the only one making compromises, though. And I wish you luck with his daughter. She sounds like a real ... fun time. :wacko:

Phantom, any news on this surrogacy?

Jasmine, jenk where are youuuuu?

AFM, so it's been crazy times here. Sienna stayed at his mom's for two Saturdays so we could get some major cleaning and organizing done, and there's still so much to do. Somehow every closet in the house became a black hole of crap since we moved in and has just gotten worse and worse. 

Been planning Sienna's bday party, which is in 10 days (birthday in 9, omg!). We're having it at his mom's house since all of his family lives down that way. Only a few people, including us, are going to have to drive a distance, so it works out. The other options were to pay for somewhere or have it somewhere where most of the family wouldn't be able to make it, so the drive will be worth it. I designed the invites, a poster (like the one you had for Emma, Angel), putting together a time capsule, making a balloon cupcake arrangement (I'll include pics below), and I got Sienna a cute tutu just because I wanted to, lol. 

And updates on the little munchkin - she's ALL over the place now. She started taking steps right around when she turned 10 months, but she's ben walking everywhere for a few weeks now. She also finally cut her first tooth a week ago; it's just barely poked through. She also started her first antibiotic on Monday, has a touch of bronchitis. Luckily we caught it early, so it didn't bother her too badly, and it's gotten much better. 

I don't think I updated you all on Connor's 20 week ultrasound, did I? Everything looked good, except my placenta is a little low. Not terribly; she said they want it at least 20mm away from the cervix, mine is 17, so she's confident that it will move up and away in time. They also saw a bright spot on Connor's heart. She wasn't concerned about that either, but we will be doing another u/s around 28 weeks to check on that and the placenta. Blake is a little freaking out about the spot, but I'm not worried. I had a feeling before the ultrasound that something would come up on it, but my feeling isn't negative now, I know everything is ok.

So here's some pics of the stuff I put together for Sienna's birthday:


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/YCZWmzC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZyANwBN.jpg
I still need to get her weight / height and add the Now section up top
https://i.imgur.com/EucYXuy.jpg

And here's the cupcake idea, going to do something like it, probably won't come out as nice, lol
https://i.imgur.com/76fNhiv.jpg


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: has this week been any better for you? I truly hope so. So your relationship changed when you had a baby, it happens and you WILL adjust. Both of you.

Stef: such cute invites and cupcakes. Can't believe she's walking. We're close, but Grace takes a step or two, freaks out, then lowers herself back to the floor. 

So what do they think the spot is on Conner's heart? Sounds like if it's anything its minor or they'd have you back sooner. Also, I'm sure your placenta will move. I've read about that happening a lot. 

Afm: still not feeling totally normal, but I'd say I'm at 90%. If the hematoma goes away I don't think it can return. They say it's a bruise caused by implantation and bruises don't return after they are gone. This kid really wants to be here if he/she imbedded him/herself so hard it caused a bruise. So yes, Stef, team yellow again. I'm going with the assumption it's another girl. At least if it is I'm totally prepared. My NT scan is on Thursday. Wish me luck!

Jen: where are you? You are due in less than a month and we all want to know how you are doing? 

Jasmine: we know you are busy, but we miss you.

Angel: come back, you can't leave us hanging about the iud.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, she didn't say what the spot could be, just that if she were concerned, she would have sent me for a more detailed ultrasound of his heart right away.

Good luck on Thursday! Our next midwife appt is Thursday, also, but no scan. She'll probably just tell us when to schedule the next one to do all those checks...

And ugh for making us wait to find out again! I'm feeling boy on this one... Do you have a preference?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: Good luck to you too on Thursday. You'll be going every other week soon. Can't believe you are almost in third tri already! 

Afm: tried to hear the HB on my home Doppler this morning. I've heard the HB before, but couldn't find it today (well, maybe for a second, but not sure). I did hear some thumping around so I'm assuming all is ok. Wish I had spent more for a better Doppler. Mine doesn't do the readout so you just have to know what you are looking for. Part of me wants to find out the gender, but I do love that surprise on the birth day. Seeing as the birth day will be planned we'll still have something to surprise us. My neighbor just found out she's having a second boy three weeks before I'm due. We'd love a boy, but I really don't care as long as it's healthy. I get really paranoid about baby's health before the 12 and 20 week scans.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies!

*Vegas,*

So far, we are progressing nicely in our weekly therapy sessions (we are now back to sessions every 2 weeks) and our home is no longer sooo stress filled (for now). Our relationship has done a 180, and its for the better. Gah, I cant believe how far off the rails we had fallen! I think Ive been in la la land/denial for the last 6 months.

What I did was realize and acknowledge all my faults, and fix them. I couldnt make him see/acknowledge his part in our problems, just like he couldnt make me do so, until I was ready to really listen and acknowledge them. All I can do is fix my mistakes and all I can control is my reaction to his actions.

I suspected that once he saw my turn around, he would do the same, and he has, thank God!

Something I forgot to comment on was the news you shared last month, about your friends daughter who died from DIPG. I was so sad to read that :cry:. It is the same disease as the little girl that I follow in fb. I also follow another preemie, baby Asher, whos on a trach and has paralyzed vocal cords. I pray for him everyday that God heals him. Theres a chance that his vocal cords can heal on their on by his 1st bday. To top it off, his mom is a single mom. Now, SHES a tough cookie! I try to help as much as I canhave made a couple of donations while Asher was in the NICU to his gofundme accountI mailed her Xzaviers rock n play and he used it (and still uses it) as soon as he came home from the NICU. I bought his bouncer from her amazon registry and bought him a couple of wubbanubs. I am getting ready to buy him and his brother Landon some clothes when I do my xmas shopping and also some toys that she can give to them from Santa for Xmas. Just waiting to hear her suggestions/preferences.

Youre now 90% feeling better? Thats awesome! Yayyyy~ I dident know that hematomas could be bruises caused by implantation :wacko: Thats crazy lol. Yup, I agree that this LO definitely wants to join your beautiful family :hugs:

How was your NT scan go? Did you get a glimpse of the package (I know you are team yellow but just curious if there was a slip lol) 

And I agree with Stefugh: to making us wait for gender! This pregnancy is going to drag on for me (I have my nerve, dont I) :haha: Oh yeah, I think its AWESOME that your due date is the same as your angels. Its meant to be!

*Stef*, 

Now that I have compromised on many issues, so has he! It took him seeing me and my changes and he in turn (unconsciously) is making his own required changes. Its a win-win. 

I love all your ideas for Siennas party! I be the cupcake bouquet will turn out beautiful.

I praying for Connor but Im sure everything is ok! I know that its futile to tell you not to worry because you will, regardless, but Im glad youve got a good feeling about it. keep trusting your gut!:hugs:

Is this it for you, for sure? Are you sure you should selling/donating Siennas stuff? :winkwink:

Im sure your MW appointment went well. Any new news?

Angel, Jen, Jasmine.....where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

*AFM,*

I am happy to report that....DRUMROLL.....Raquel has made amends with her mom. YAYY!!! I am hopeful it means that she will spend Thanksgiving with her mom and not with us. :happydance::happydance:

I am getting ready to schedule our family holiday pictures for a Tuesday (my day off) because 1. I dont want to deal with the crazy madness found in portrait studios on the weekends during this season, and 2. I can ask my mom to come over early on her week to watch Xzavier so that she can watch him and I can get my hair done. If Raquel can make it, great, if not, oh well! I refuse to adjust my life for her anymore. Also, if we do it on a weekend, she may just stay with us all weekend long and I dont want to give her any excuse.


----------



## Meli_H

Hello friends. Your input please. I want to start weaning X from formula and BM _eventually_ -- perhaps starting gradually, little by little. Should I do organic cows milk? Or almond or coconut milk? What did you do? 
I want to mix my BM (or formula) with whatever milk I choose, maybe do 1/3 to 2/3 ratio for the first couple of weeks before I do all the milk.

I hope I make sense :wacko:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I've been reading up on how to wean onto milk (cow's our case as she appears to have no allergies). Basically if you are giving him six ounce bottles on day one you would give one ounce of cow's milk and five of formula or EBM. The next day you would do two ounces cow's milk and four ounces of formula. You reduce the amount daily until you are totally on cow's milk. It's a pretty quick process. When I switched Charlotte from formula to milk I started with organic, but eventually switched to regular milk as that's what they used at daycare. The milk here is not from cow's treated with rbst (artificial hormone) so I feel it's pretty safe. 

AFM: my appointment went great today. The NT scan measurements were perfect. Baby looks so mature already. No nub shots or guesses. Baby had his/her feet together so you couldn't see. My SCH is healed, so that's good news too. Baby is measuring four days ahead, also good news. Next appointment is on the 18th of December.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I admire your willpower, there's no way I could wait to find out! 

Glad your scan went well today! My next appointment (midwife appointment, anyway) is on the 18th, as well, lol. 

Meli, SO glad that things are going well with you and Raul! I wanted to punch him for you. :haha:



> Is this it for you, for sure? Are you sure you should selling/donating Siennas stuff? :wink wink:

Shhhh don't say that! Lol. Blake was saying something about storing it in the basement if we can't sell it because "what if we need it?" Ugh. Lol. I had a dream last week where I was chasing Connor at his first birthday party and I was pregnant. I think I just changed Sienna to Connor in my head... hopefully! 

AFM, no real news from the midwife appointment. Measuring fine, heartbeat good. Got the drink for the glucose test, need to schedule that ultrasound to check on everything and drop in for the glucose test on the same day. The ultrasound will be sometime within the next two weeks, going to call tomorrow to schedule (hopefully I remember! Been sooooo scatter brained lately).

The heartburn this time is intense... it's been as bad as it was when I was in labor with Sienna and got IV heartburn meds. If I have any coughing or burping, it gets sooo much worse. Had minor bronchitis before Sienna did and every night I woke up multiple times with stomach acid in my mouth (gross, I know). Ick. Did I ever mention I hate being pregnant? Lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: if you haven't tried it yet, Pepcid Complete is the best for heartburn and its pregnancy approved. I buy the generic as it's cheaper. Didn't need it much with Grace, needed it daily with Charlotte and I'm already using it a coup,e of times a week with this one. Ugh, heartburn is so awful. Hope you get some relief. 

You've got a lot going on so its just busy, you're not scatterbrained. 

Afm: today I'm staying home with Grace. She's got a bad cold with a fever. My poor sweet girl. At least I can love on her all weekend. I just hope she doesn't pass it on to me. Both girls got their flu shots Wednesday (second dose for Grace) and I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

Thanks for the info on the milk. Last night I started making bottles with 1/3 organic cows milk and 2/3 frozen and fresh BM. Crossing my fingers.

I can get X to eat certain things (soupy pasta stuff, steamed zucchini and meat--potatoes, that kind of stuff) but he doesnt eat a lot. Like he will eat a few bites and then hes done. Its not nearly enough to substitute a bottle for. That seems to be my struggle latelyI dont know how soon I can start substituting food for bottles when he will only eat a few bites of food. He seems to be fighting it.

Poor Gracie!!! I hope shes better already. And I hope you guys didnt catch it.

so glad your SCH is healed. It sounds like your ultrasound appointment went great as well. yay!

*Stef,*

Believe me, I wanted to punch Raul in the throat as well LOL. MANY TIMES. (I still do...sometimes)

Ay yeahstupid heartburn. I remember that. So sorry you have to deal with it!

That's great news from your ultrasound appointment.

I'm wondering if I should save some of X's clothes for Connor?

*Angel,*

Whats going on??

*AFM,*

Last Saturday, we went to Matthews band competition in Chino Hills, which is about 90 minutes away from where we live. Rauls sister lives around 30 minutes from Chino Hills and she invited us to watch the fight at her house. Raul is a huge boxing fan so I left it up to him (of course I didnt want to go, and he knows its not my fav thing to do is spend time with her (shes the one that hates me because I was rude to her during Xzaviers NICU stayremember I vented about her and MIL a few months back?). Anyways, I made him PROMISE that he wouldnt get drunk and that he wouldnt ignore me and would check up on me. 

Well, of COURSE he got stinking drunk and checked in on me maybe twice from 3pm-930pm? It just SUCKS being the sober one in a house FULL OF DRUNKS. If ever one should be drunk, its when youre at your in-laws, right? RIGHT.

Ugh and have I ever mentioned that Raul is a huge flirt (IMO)? He is very friendly to both men and womenbut it can be taken the wrong way if its a woman. He says I am just insecure but holy hell!! IT drives my ass CRAZY. And he seems to be friendlier when he is drunk, IYKWIM? OF course he denies this and will ALWAYS deny it.

This boxing match turned into a full on party. He wanted us to stay the nightand his sister and her husband kept pestering us but I was like Sorry (not sorry) but we cant because I didnt bring more bottles to pump milk in which was a lie I always have extra in the car. So I drove us home and he had the nerve to ask if I had a nice time?? HA yah right.

Then I had to hear him talking sh*t the whole way home. Some nice stuff about me..some not so nice stuff about me :( Ugh I dont even want to repeat what he said because it will make me sad again.

Thats the LAST time I agree to go to his sisters house for an event like that. No sir! Oh yahto top it all off, a couple of hours after we arrived, his sister casually mentioned that her 2 year old grandson woke up with a runny nose. I SOOOo wanted to tell Raul lets get the hell out of here but I didnt. Because I didnt want to be a b*tch. As a matter of fact, before we arrived I told him to make sure that they are aware that his niece and nephew shouldnt (2 years old and 5 years old) touch X because they love to kiss his face. So he told them, but then didnt say anything when the kids kept kissing Xs face!!!(and neither did I).

Guess who has been sneezing up a storm and woke up with a runny nose yesterday? YUPpoor X. Raul is very germ phobic and was complaining. I was like Your sister told us Kason was sick. He claimed he didnt know. Yah right. I just said Well from now on, I dont care whose family it ismine or yours. If someone is sick we are OUT OF THERE. He agreed he would back me up. Something tells me that of course he would back me up if it was my familys house we had to leave, but if it was his familythen forget it.

I feel like such a horrible mom because I dont speak up for X around Rauls family. The same thing happened in early October at the 2 year olds bday party. Those kids would not leave X alone and would not stop touching and kissing his face or hands. Did I say anything? NO I DID NOT. HUGE mommy fail. Lucky X didnt get sick that time in Octoberbut he wasnt so lucky this time. I need to grow some balls so that I can better be Xs advocate. I dont know wth is wrong with me but I hate confrontation so much that I try to avoid it all costs. But the fact is that if it was MY family or strangers, I would have no problem speaking up for Xand have done so in the past. It's just with his family that I have the problem.

Raquel is joining us for Thanksgiving. We are getting together with my moms side of the family at my aunties house. I HOPE she doesnt follow us home and stay the weekend with us. But you know what? If she does, thats fine. I DONT FING CARE. Im not going to let her ruin my time off of work or my family time. Because last Thanksgiving we spent in the NICU with Xzavier. I just have to keep it in perspective (and I have to keep repeating this mantra over and over each time she intrudes on my space on the couch, etc. BUT I cannot promise to stay sane if she invades my bed again!).

My neighbors 32 year old son died 2 days ago from testicular cancer. SO sad. I definitely have my hands full to be there for my sweet neighbor and help her as much as I can with whatever she needs. She was always there for us during X's NICU stay and beyond.

Anybody doing any Black Friday shopping? 

Can u guys give me an idea of foods/meals that you feed Gracie, Sienna and Emma?

Wishing all of you and your families a very Happy Thanksgiving! Lets check in again soon.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: bnb just ate my response so I'm going to be brief.

That sucks that Raul got drunk and annoying at his sisters. Seeing as you were the designated driver I'm sure he felt he could do as he likes. Been there myself. In the future make an excuse not to go and send him on his own.

Sorry X got sick. Perhaps you can pretend that this is good for him to build up his immunity, that's what I'm doing with Grace's flu.

Foods: try everything and try the same foods over and over, you never know when they'll change their minds and love something. The only time I give purees any more is when we are on the go and I'll give her one of those food pouches to suck down. The rest of the time she eats what we eat. Favs: steamed carrots, peas, broccoli, bits of cheese, rotisserie chicken, pears (if soft), toast with butter, pancakes, waffles, Cheerios, Mac and cheese, corn, sweet potatoes, she even ate fresh cranberry sauce yesterday, pot roast, etc. 

Afm: Grace is doing way better. At this point she just has a small cough. The first time kids get the flu shot they get two half doses at least one month apart. It just took us too long to get that second dose, and yes, the flu shot is less effective in children under two and adults over 65. I was a bit shocked with some of the negative Comments on my FB post. Way to mommy shame. 

Worked out yesterday morning for the first time in six weeks. Felt great yesterday, but sore today. 

Did a bit of online shopping yesterday, but I am not attempting to fight the crowds. Went to the mall two weeks ago and it was already crazy. Did anyone else brave the crowds today? 

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I haven't tried Pepcid Complete; I need to, just keep forgetting it whenever I'm at the store.

Glad Grace is feeling better. We did go on Black Friday, but not in the morning because that's nuts. We went later in the day to see what was left, and it wasn't that great. I did get an amazing deal on a present for him, though (but I did it online, lol). He wants the Fitbit. It's $99.99 at Kohl's, but they had a $25 rebate Friday, so I'm getting it for $74.99, plus $30 in Kohl's cash because they were doing $15 for every $50, and since the $25 is a rebate and not instant, I just needed to add a penny to my cart (added a onesie on sale for $3.60) to get to $30 cash back. So that $30 will probably go toward finishing some more Xmas shopping. Plus I got 9% cash back through Ebates. 

Meli, I agree with vegas - keep trying foods over and over and over. We got super lucky and Sienna eats anything, so we just feed her what we're eating cut up to baby sized pieces (unless it's super unhealthy like fast food lol). 

Aww that's so sweet thinking about saving X's clothing for us! I don't want you to have to spend those shipping costs - they get big fast with clothes! 

I'm sorry Raul was an ass at the party *throat punches him*. How did your Thanksgiving end up going; did Raquel stay with you this weekend? 

AFM, Sienna has been a supreme butthead for the last 2 weeks. It's like she turned 1 and hit her terrible 2's. She's usually so laid back and easy-going and happy. Now she's SO cranky. She screams for no reason. I realized this morning what part of it may be (besides possibly teething and that she has a cold, but that just came on yesterday) - we're finishing up the last of the formula and switching over completely to a sippy cup (which she has loved since we could start her on water at 6 months) and milk. Yesterday was the first morning I gave her milk with her breakfast and she only got one bottle. This morning I handed her the sippy of milk and she FREAKED out. Screamed, cried, threw everything off her high chair tray. I pulled out a bottle to see what would happen and she instantly calmed down. I gave her back the sippy after she finished the bottle and she was fine with it then. :wacko:

Her bday party went well. I'm sure you guys saw pics. She was hilarious with the cupcake. I think she was enjoying the attention. She had barely started picking at it when she picked it up, flipped it frosting side down and put it on her head. Blake gave her another one, and when the one on her head fell off onto her shoulder, she turned her head and tried eating it off her shoulder. She had me laughing so hard I was crying. She also had an issue with her presents - she wanted to play with EVERY one right after they were opened. If we took one to hand her another one to open, she got mad. Christmas is going to be fun... lol.


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: that is so funny about the cupcake. I think it's great that she liked her gifts so much that she wanted to play with all of them. Sorry she is sad that her bottles are going away. I figure we'll try to be done with them by mid-January as they only use sippy cups in the toddler room at daycare. 

Awesome deal on the Fitbit. I bought a new blue ray player for $49.99 down from like $107. I also ordered our Christmas cards yesterday at a pretty good discount. First time I've done cards in three years!

Meli: how are you neighbors doing? I am so sorry about their son. Just horrible. Hope you get a new hot water heater installed ASAP. It's no fun taking cold showers.

Afm: Grace's sleep has regressed. I'm guessing it's eithef because she's tired of being stuck in the pack-n-play (she goes back into Her crib/room tomorrow after the in-laws finally leave) and/or she's teething. Dear Lord, I need this child to sleep because I am exhausted! I fear that she'll never be a good sleeper.


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, realized I didn't actually post any food suggestions! Sienna loves sliced up bananas (any fruit, really), pieces of toast (flavored ones from Pepperidge Farms like caramel apple, gingerbread, pumpkin spice), cut up pastas in meat sauce (huge mess maker), deconstructed tacos (just the meat, bits of cheese, tomato, lettuce), veggies of all kinds (except we avoid broccoli because she loves it but it gives her horrible gassy tummy, and corn isn't super nutritious so I try to only give it to her when it's mixed with carrots, green beans, peas), potatoes, cheerios, waffles, pancakes, scrambled eggs, chicken noodle soup (I strain the noodles, chicken and veggies so she can pick the pieces up), bits of seasoned chicken, we even gave her little bits of steak when it's super tender. Anything that isn't spicy or too terribly unhealthy.

Vegas, this morning went better with no bottle. She seemed a little mad, threw her sippy cup to the floor 2 or 3 times, but no crying and she give up pretty quickly. 

That's a great deal on the blu ray player, too. And make sure you share your Christmas card with us! 

I hoep Grace's sleep gets better!

AFM, I have boogers all over my couch. Lol. Sienna's taken to wiping her face on it, and with this cold, there's absolutely no way to keep up with all the snot. At least she's in a decent mood today.

I started an Etsy shop for prints / invitations I wanted to share with you guys. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/NeverEndingCreatives

Of course if you guys ever see anything you want, just let me know here so you don't have to pay for it :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: congrats on the Etsy shop. I added you to my favorites. The possibilities are endless with the kind of products you can sell. Are you planning on designing Connor's birth announcement? If so you could offer that template. So much fun!

I'll totally share my card when it gets in. Funny thing is that I did two "photo shoots" with the girls in our yard, but the photo I used was a simple shot I took on Sunday before Grace's baptism. Still not perfect, but the best of the recent photos by far. 

Meli: I'm so sorry to hear that your grandmother has passed. Sounds like she lived a very full life. 

AFM: everyone is gone. Grace is back in her room at last! Not sure how she'll do tonight. She woke at midnight last night all fussy so I gave her some Tylenol and she slept the rest of the night. I hate having to medicate her, but clearly she was in pain. Hurry up teeth.

In other news I'm starting to show/ look pudgy. I am 14 weeks so I guess it's time. Still haven't told work. Guess I need to do that soon.


----------



## angel2010

So sorry I have been away so long!! I can't believe how long it has been since I logged it! Probably my longest break since before being pregnant with the miscarriage pregnancy! I missed you all!

Vegas, I called about the IUD and they said that since I wasn't having abnormal bleeding or pain that it should be fine. I am not quite ready to get it back in, so I am just going to wait a couple months. Maybe finish breastfeeding and then get back on the pill.
Very happy to hear about your hematoma. And glad your mom was happy. She is right about the pressure being off about making a decision for a third though! When is your due date, sorry if you answered already and I missed it.
How do you find out about the milk and your area and whether the cows were treated with rbst?
I am happy to hear that your appointment went well and that lo is measuring so well! 
Sorry Grace was feeling so poorly, but glad she is better already! Hope you took full advantage of Grace snuggles!! I hope she starts sleeping better soon. I can't imagine doing night wake ups while pregnant!

Meli, I am SOOO happy that you and Raul are doing better! I also really loved the pumpkin pictures you recently posted to facebook! 
As for the milk. We have just done regular whole milk. If we could afford to do organic milk, I would have liked to use that but, at $7 a gallon.... With Emma, I just switched out an ounce of formula to an ounce of milk at a time. Stuck with each ounce for about 4 days and then upped it. I hope that made since. She is still getting 1-2 ounces of formula with her milk at this point and will until we finish up with the can of formula we are on.
Goodness, that night sounds like it was pretty awful:( Sorry X got sick. And don't even think you are a horrible mom. It sucks to be the bad guy, but sometimes you just got to say something. I mean, she already doesn't like you, so what have you got to loose!:winkwink:
Sorry about your neighbor's son. 32 is so young!!
As for food, for breakfast, we do toast soldiers, eggs, pancakes and cereal. We usually mix the cereal (cheerios or kix) with apple sauce, milk or yogurt. For lunches we do sandwiches (cut up in tiny bites) veggies and fruit, cheese or just bites of meat. Dinners, she just eats what we eat. My favorite food idea is eggs and pancakes. You can add ANYTHING to a pancake! Spinach and feta, broccoli and cheese, apple cinnamon, strawberry, blueberry.... anything! Also with eggs, you can add salsa or spinach and feta.
I didn't really do any black friday shopping. I stopped by Jeff's work to drop his lunch off and while at the shopping center I stopped into shoe carnival and a christian book store. That is all. I did my shopping very early for the kids. Some stuff I got before last Christmas for Emma!

Stef, I loved all the party stuff you came up with!! I really wanted to do a capsule idea, but with everything else and all the craziness of planning, somehow I forgot about it!
I am glad Sienna only had a small case of the bronchitis and got better quickly!
So sorry about the heartburn! That is the one thing I hated about pregnancy!!
That is so funny about Sienna and wanting to play with her presents! Emma couldn't have cared less about her presents and in fact was only "helping" to open 2-3 of them and left!
And Yay to the Etsy shop!! 


Well that was enough catching up for tonight! I will post a bit about me in the next couple of days!


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: the info about the hormones in milk is right on the front of our milk containers. You could go to the website of whoever you get your milk from to see if they have any info. Be careful about dtd without the IUD. I'm guessing you are back on the mini pill. I have three months of mini pills I never got to use. 

My due date is June 2nd, but since it'll be another c-section it'll happen a few days before.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I didn't do a birth announcement with Sienna, probably won't with Connor either. That is a good idea to include in my Etsy store though!

It's pretty crazy that Grace, Emma and Sienna all started teething later than many babies! Is Grace doing any better?

Angel, less people put a note in the time capsule than I had hoped. I got a pretty big pink gift box in hopes it would get filled up with notes / other things, but it really didn't. Blake and I both still need to write something to put in there!

AFM, still dealing with boogers for days... but still no fever, so that's good. We got our tree up last weekend. Because little booger likes to grab at everything, we ended up getting a short real tree and setting it up high where she can't get it instead of using our big fake tree. I also tied all the ornaments on with ribbon instead of the hooks just in case... that was a huuuuge pain in the ass. 

Had my glucose test and the follow up ultrasound yesterday. Don't know the results of the test yet, or really the results of the ultrasound, but everything looked good. She said my placenta looks good, so hopefully that means it moved up. I don't think she's allowed to say much else, so I guess I have to wait until my next midwife appt (December 18th). Connor was being a butthead and didn't want to show his face, just like Sienna did, lol. From what we saw, he looks just like her.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/BMb4MaS.jpg

They estimate his current weight at 2lb11oz. And he's breech. Of course... just like Sienna was... but she was around 35 weeks. Hopefully he flips before then.


EDITED>>> Got results back; passed glucose test, yay!


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, I guess I have never even paid attention to the front of the milk! No I am not on any pill yet. I didn't want to have to get the mini pill and then turn around in a few months and get the regular one. We are just using condoms. We have already skipped it once and used the pullout method, which has worked for us in the past, but isn't all that effective. We need to be more careful!! I am not wanting another, at least right now!

Stef, Yay to passing the glucose test! I definitely feel you on the Christmas tree. We decided to only put up our tiny 3 foot tree with about ten ornaments on it. Could it just be allergies for Sienna? I am sorry the time capsule didn't go quite so well. I can't believe Emma still doesn't have any teeth. I am pretty sure I will be weaning soon, so hopefully she holds off until I do!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: could Sienna be allergic to the Christmas tree? That would suck if she is. Glad to hear you passed your glucose test. Always a relief. I didn't do a birth announcement for Grace so now I can't do one for the new baby either. 

Angel: Ben and didn't use a condom one time either and....... Just sayin! I'm still peeved that the pills I had been on for over a decade started giving me migraines. If it wasn't for that and the failed IUD thing I could have spaced baby #3 out a bit more as planned. Oh well. 

So teething is the bane of my existence right now. She's actually done way better the last few nights. The worst part is we still have no more new teeth. Perhaps all she'll ever have is two teeth. They are mighty cute teeth.

Grace has been walking way more this week and she's picked up a few new words: baby, dog, gentle and Nana (for her teacher Anna). Kid is a regular chatterbox and will attempt to repeat most words you say. Charlotte barely spoke until two so I'm in complete shock. 

I went to work out this morning and now I feel gross. I should not have taken my prenatal on an empty stomach. Makes me nauseous. 

Tomorrow we decorate for Christmas. Like the y'all we'll probably only be able to decorate the top part of the tree.


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, I was convinced Sienna would never get teeth, lol. It seemed like she had been teething since 3 months. Fingers crossed Emma waits on the teeth until you wean her!

No, it's definitely a cold or something (you had me thinking about the tree, Vegas, but I realized this started right before we got it). She started coughing and getting the runny nose just days after being at Blake's mom where everyone was getting over the same thing. She's doing much better now! Everything is almost completely gone. No more crazy boogers, no more worrying that there's snot EVERYWHERE when she sneezes.

Vegas, Sienna's got two adorable teeth, too, lol. She started drooling way more after those came in, but I don't see anymore coming in yet. Those two came in about a week apart from each other, after taking almost a year to get here.

Happy birthday beautiful little Grace!

Jasmine - where are you?!?

Jenk - updates! We need updates!

AFM, after a rough couple of weeks of EXTREME buttheadedness, Sienna seems to be doing better. Maybe it was the cold making her a hellion? She's still kind of clingy, but it was BAD for a little while there. Started missing my easy-going happy little girl.

So it only took a few days to get Sienna off of formulas and bottles. I actually tried giving her some formula in a sippy cup with breakfast one morning after to try and use up what was left and she refused to drink it. She weened off the boob as easily, too (although I didn't do that on purpose... I HATED doing that... she did it on her own when my supply started dwindling).

She knows so much already, it amazes me. Besides the basic words (mama, dada, etc.) she says hello, kitty, baby, Lilah (her cousin), and I'm pretty sure I've heard her saying pretty and play. She recognizes horsey, kisses, snuggles, gentle, elephant, Violet (for My Pal Violet), nose (although when I say, "where's your nose?" she points to mine, lol), book, binky, Lammy (what we call a lamb she has that plays bedtime music), sock, nap and bed (when I say these, if she's tired she'll run up to me to pick her up), owl, dinner (she'll point to the kitchen if I say it and she's hungry), and when I say baby she lifts my shirt up and points to my belly or snuggles it. She has the Fisher Price Laugh & Learn chair, which I honestly didn't think she would like (birthday present), but it plays all kinds of learning songs and things, and she loves it. There's one song about a square, you push a red square button to play it, and now whenever I say "red square" she shakes her butt, walks over to the chair and plays the song, lol.


----------



## StefNJunk

Where IS everyone?!

How was everyone's Christmas? Ours was pretty good, except for being sick.

We can't catch a break with sickness around here. Last weekend Sienna stayed at Blake's mom's so we could go to a labor class early Saturday morning (birthing center requires it). Well his mom ended up sick Saturday, and we let Sienna stay there again Saturday night, as was the plan, in spite of it. Figured if she was going to get sick, she already caught it from being there Friday night / Saturday morning. Well she caught it... Woke up Monday with a cough. Turned out to be the flu. She's doing better after a few really high fevers (one up to 104.5). Cough doesn't want to go away, and crazy boogers are back... 

I caught it, too, but I think mine developed into a sinus infection that I just can't shake... Sinus infections always knock me on my ass. So now the house is a disaster, even though Blake did his best to take care of everything while I passed out on the couch every day.

Just in the few weeks since my last post Sienna understands SO much more... it amazes me. She's also picked up a few new words (light, cup, apparently she said puppy to Blake's mom, a couple more I can't remember off the top of my head) but she mostly just speaks her own language.

Got the follow up results from the ultrasound - placenta has moved out of the way, and they still see the spot on his heart, but aren't doing any more ultrasounds to check it any further. Midwife says she's convinced it's nothing. 

Updates from everyone, please!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: so sorry you and Sienna got sick. Grace's fever got scary high with the flu too, but overall she didn't get as sick as I thought she would. Have you gone to the doctor about your sinuses? It really is OK to take antibiotics if you need them. I needed them with both girls and no harm was done. I'm glad your placenta moved. That's a relief.

Afm: Christmas was a lot of fun. The girls were spoiled rotten. We are overrun with toys. I think they got more from relatives than Santa. Charlotte seems to be enjoying Grace's toys way more than Gracie. 

Not sure if I mentioned it before, but we are renovating/ adding on to the house in order to add a fourth bedroom. In order to do this we had to move the girls in a room together while we do the work. So far they are enjoying being in the same room, but it is jam packed with toys and clothes. Thankfully Ben is doing most of the work on the house himself. I just hope it gets done before the baby gets here. 

Also, I sent Jen a message a few weeks ago and she was a week overdue at the time. She promised to post on here, but I think I'll send her another message on FB to see how she's doing.


----------



## jenkb123

Hey girls! 

I'm sorry that I haven't posted in a long time. Things have been crazy lately! 

So I finally had my baby. A little girl (well not so little). Her name is Emersyn Mackenzie. She was born on Dec 28. 2 weeks overdue. I actually never went into labor. At 42 weeks she was still not even engaged. My cervix was unfavorable and they couldn't even do a sweep. I ended up having to be induced. I had cervidil on Boxing Day to try get my cervix more favorable for induction. After 24 hours (and having to stay in the hospital overnight to be monitored due to being postdates) not much had happened. No real contractions. Head was still not engaged. But my cervix was a bit more favorable and I was 3cm. They decided not to do a second cervidil. At about 4pm on Saturday we started the sinto (oxytocin). Started getting some contractions as they increased the medication. By about 10 pm I was in active labor. They checked me again and her head was still not engaged enough. They decided they would check again at midnight and break my water if she moved down enough. They did break my water at midnight. The contractions at this point were right on top of each other. They turned the meds down a bit and then turned them back up higher. By around 2 am I was ready to push. She was born at 4:13am. 9 pounds 11oz, 22.5 inches. I ended up with a 3rd degree tear. Stitching that up with no meds (other than some topical freezing) was almost as painful as labor! Despite having to be induced and not going into labor on my own I was quite happy with how things went. My sister delivered the baby. 

She is perfect. We ended up staying in the hospital for a few extra days as she had high bili ruben. She ended up having to go under the bili blanket. She has totally recovered from that now. 

I'll try to post some photos from my phone. I will also try to catch up on the posts and reply better soon. I just wanted to give you guys the update on her birth!


----------



## vegasbaby

Jen: huge congrats! I know you are so in love with your little girl. She sure sounds like she was way too cozy on the inside, so I'm glad they decided to evict her so you could finally meet. Beautiful name! Can't wait to see photos. I was getting ready to send you another message on FB, but figured you had your hands full. Again, congrats!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I didn't go to the dr. for my sinuses. I hate taking antibiotics if I can avoid them... they almost always give me a yeast infection. I took some grapefruit seed extract, although I only had a little left. It helped get rid of it a little bit quicker, at least. I took Sienna back to the dr. because her cough just WOULD NOT get better. Her lungs were clear, but it turns out she ended up with a double ear infection, so we had to get some antibiotics for her, which we will be finishing up tomorrow. Luckily we caught it super early; I didn't even have a clue and wouldn't have until the afternoon after the appointment when she had her one and only screaming fit from it. Poor girl... gave her some pain meds and that was the last of the crying, though, luckily!

Impressive that Ben is doing most of the work on the house addition! We could probably use one, too, lol, but we only plan to stay here as long as we have to (Blake is hoping no more than 5 years, since we'll have a bunch of big bills paid off within that time).

jen, soon happy to hear everything is well with you and your little girl! What a chunker she must be! She definitely sounds like she was super cozy in there. I can't wait to see pictures!

AFM, we still have nothing done for Connor's room. Ok, not entirely true, but close. Blake and his friend did move the office furniture out, but really the room is just as bad as it was. The closet in there finally exploded into the room, and now the floor is just covered in everything we had nowhere else for. It could EASILY be a FULL weekend job (like wake up to bed time, no breaks) just to get all the stuff out, then it still needs to be cleaned, painted, etc., and we need to at least get a dresser and some sort of storage in there. The rest can wait, since he'll be in our room for awhile (hopefully), but if we wait on everything, it will NEVER get done. 

Sienna has started the throwing phase. She's been interested in dropping things for quite awhile now (particularly food from her high chair), but now she's taking toys and throwing them across the room. She'll sit in front of the toy box in the living room, and take her toys, one by one, and toss them over her shoulder. Good thing she's also started wanting to help pick toys up... but that usually ends in getting bored with it and taking them back out to throw them again. :wacko:


----------



## Meli_H

*Vegas,*

So how is Gracies teething going? Any new teef pop out yet? Im glad that her sleeping had gotten back on track.

Very impressive that Ben is adding on a 4th bedroom. How very handy of your man! 

I thought you guys had had a huge NYE party when you posted on fb about returning the keg. Lucky Ben to always have a keg at home!

Where are your BUMP pix??:winkwink:

*Stef,*

Gahso sorry to hear about your sinus infection, and poor Siennas sinus and ear infection.Poor baby (and poor you).

Im glad that the hellion on wheels has gone away and you have your sweet girl back lol.

Congratulations on your Etsy shop!! :thumbup:

It was a relief to read that the placenta is out of the way. 

And where are YOUR bump pix?

Funny you mention Sienna and the dropping stuff phase. X has been doing that for a few weeks already. He loves to drop stuff from his high chair, and over the barriers/gates. Especially dropping balls. He loves to chase the ball (like a dog or cat lol). He will toss it away from him then chase after it. We finally taught him how to toss our way and we toss back to him. He cracks up every time.

I dont mind saving clothes for you because I can ship for free through my work (we have a postage meter). I can save the cutest outfits for you. Its just a matter of figuring out what stuff will fit Connor and your seasons..because I remember you mentioning that Sienna was all legs and that she outgrew stuff really fast. Let me know.

*Jen,*

Congratulations on your miracle. She is beautiful!!! And YIKES on your 3rd degree tear! :cry:

*Angel & Jasmine,*

Hi! Hope all is well with yall. Miss you guys!

*AFM,*

We are giving Xzavier (5) 5 oz bottles a day, along with 2-3 meals. The bottles are 1/3 BM, 1/3 Toddler Transitions formula, and 1/3 Goats milk. So far, so good! I still struggle with sippy cups, he literally prefers to chew on the nipple and straws as opposed to drinking the liquid. Ive even mixed 1/3 juice to 2/3 water but no go..I will keep trying.

I am still pumping but soooo ready to stop. My original plan was to pump until his gestational DD (1/25) but mid December I decided to stop on 12/30/14 and to get my life back. I want back my daily 5 hours, I want to stop spending $80/month on the pump rental, I want to start taking some sort of weight loss supplements to quick start a diet and lose this fat a**so a week before 12/30 I cut down from pumping 6x/day to 3x/day. A couple days before I was to stop, my mom and Raul gave me a pep talk to keep going until 1/25. Well, at that point, the few days I was pumping only 3x/day, impacted my supply. So I am really only producing 25% of my historical highso, at this point, IDK if I can hang in there until 1/25 or whatwe shall see. The other day Raul mentioned the possibility of keeping pumping through the end of flu season? :wacko: Probably not happening LOL

Thanks for all the food suggestions. I need to try some. X still needs to be fed, he wont pick up food to eat unless its those Gerber baked whole grain snacks or puffs. Baby steps.

He still doesnt say words, says lots of vocalizations, likebababa papapa his new ones are yah and once in a while mama. I think they are just vocalizations, not that he really knows what he is saying. He knows what lechita means..he goes crazy when he hears that word. He hilariously shakes his head violently no when he hears us say no or sometimes, at appropriate times in the conversation. His therapist says that he probably should be saying more vocalizations by now, but shes not worried yet. She will wait a couple of more months before deciding to request Speech therapy. Were cool with it. Other than that, he is meeting most milestones for his adjusted age of 11 months. His therapists call him their superstar LOL. Always marvel at him and his 23 week birth, and the fact that he is so blessed with his development.

His top left toof looks like its getting ready to come throughbut based on his first teeth, it might take a couple of months to actually break through.

How was everybodys NYE? Ours was fun (after some earlier drama). Historically Raul and I stay home on NYE. I wanted to do the same this year (2013 was a bummer because of my MMC, and 2014 was a bummer because of the NICU) so I wanted to have a joyful NYE; a romantic dinner at home and some partying with Raul. Well, his sister and her husband were having a party and would not stop harassing/pressuring us to go (yahthat wasnt gonna happen-especially after that last party!) So raul threw me under the bus Melissa doesnt think its a good idea because of X and crap like that. I dont care that he said that. Im just glad that he didnt push us going to the party (although I do think he was somewhat resentful the day before, the day of and the day after, that we didnt go to the party). 

Anyways, I made some mojitos and we drank so much that, he, ummm, how shall I put this.he fell at some point that we were getting busyfell onto the bed poster and seriously bruised a rib :wacko: :winkwink::blush: !!! The next day, I looked at the bottle of rum, and we finished MORE than half of the bottle that we bought from Sams Club (a supersized bottle LOL). Needless to say, he has been in some serious pain since then and is just barely getting a little better. I think we are looking at at least 2 more weeks or so before we can get back to our workout routine because it hurts when he breathes heavy, lifts anything, moves, etc.

We also seriously need to think about replacing my mom and his mom as sitters because, well, because his mom is a B*TCH. She is so negative and toxic. She complains and is negative when I am gone, he WFH so he is there 90% of the workday, so he has nowhere to go and has to listen to her sh*t. Then I come home and he is pissy and has attitude with me. If we replace his mom, then we have to replace mine as well, because there is no way we can find one sitter to alternate weeks. I seriously am reallllllly starting to dislike his mom. What was her latest complaint/b*itch about me to Raul, you ask? Well, she got mad because the therapists are scheduled on the days of the week that her and my mom watch X (Weds/Thurs/Fri). Why cant the therapists come on the days that I am off (Tues)? Well, thats because Xs doctor appointsments (and mine) are scheduled on Tuesdays. Those are the days that his eye dr sees patients (he only sees patients in SO Cal on Tues and Thurs-he works in NO Cal the rest of the week). Tues are the days that his ped sets aside for preemie patients only. Not to mention, we also have to work with the 3 therapist schedules. X isnt their only client, they have multiple clients, and they come to our house so no need to drive X anywhere. I will work with their schedule, heck ya! Besides, what does it matter to her? They come during his waking hours (he has 2 naps; 1 morning and 1 afternoon, the naps only last between 45 min to 1 hour) so its not like she has to wake X up or anything. Anyways, she will always find something to complain about. And these complaints are the only ones Raul shares with me; who knows what else she b*itches about me to him?? He even said I love my mom, but I dont like her as a person.she is soo negative and she stresses me out when she is here So thats something that will be in the pipeline in the next 6 months or so:cry::growlmad:

My current challenge with X is his glasses. First of all, he HATES wearing them, and now he has to wear them WITH A PATCH ON 1 EYE FOR 3 HOURS A DAY. Hes not cooperating. I researched some tips. One was to use the swimmies on them so they can't bend their elbow to remove their glasses or patch. That didnt work because the swimmies were too big, and I bought the smallest size. So I had to buy actual medical toddler elbow restraints and I'm waiting for them to arrive any day now. Wish me luck, better yet, please pray for us, because I know I will be in such a stressful place trying to get X acclimated to the glasses, not to mention the patch. :cry:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: How is Xzavier doing with his glasses and patch? I'm sure it does take a lot of getting used to and what child wouldn't want to take them off? 

Sorry you are having issues using your MIL as a babysitter. Now that Xzavier is older maybe you could look into a daycare facility. Ours is church-based and although they really don't teach too much about God I feel that the daycare is complimentary to the church rather than just a money making venture. My daycare is accredited as a preschool so I like that they stress education. Just something to think about unless you want a nanny. Heck, even my neighbor who has a nanny has the nanny take him to daycare once a week to interact with other kids. It's tough trying to figure it all out, isn't it? 

Jen: how is that beautiful little girl of yours?

Stef: how goes the baby baking? How is Sienna?

Angel: love seeing photos of your two on FB!

Jasmine: if it wasn't for FB we'd never see your sweet girls.

AFM: baby is doing well. I'm 21 weeks now and am really showing. I've got an anterior placenta so while I do feel some movement it's not as strong as it was with Grace (Charlotte was anterior too). Still have no idea what gender we are having. I'm assuming it's another girl. I'm at a loss for girl's names. 

The addition is moving along slowly. Charlotte claims that sharing a room with her sister isn't working out too well. Too bad.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Vegas!

X seems to be doing a little better with the glasses and patch. Dont get me wronghe still whips them off every chance he gets, but hes getting longer and longer stretches that he forgets they are on. Ive realized that the key is to patch first thing as he wakes up..mornings seem to be easier than later on in the day. I havent been using the elbow restraints after the first couple of daysthose broke my heart! I mean, my heart breaks just to use the stupid patch, and to immobilize his armswelllllll that was just too much for me!

So every so often he will take them off and I will put them right back on, This will happen like 10x in a row and he will whine and complain and then finally leave them on for another few minutes before we go through the same routine lol.

Raul calls me the patch and glasses nazi and I'm like YES I AM and I dont care! We ALL HAVE to be that way with him. Although, for the witching hour (from 730pm-830pm, right before bedtime) I will give in and take the glasses off because it is just too much lol. 

We are actually going to look into a live in nanny. At least, thats what Raul says. Wait til he sees how much they cost LOL. I think he will change his mind really quick. IF we do go with a live in, I have another required qualification (besides that they are qualified, have lots of experience, CPR certified, pass background check, etc). She must be, hmm, how shall I say this..appearance challenged LOL. My momma didnt raise no fool :haha:

We really need to stay away from other children for at least another 9 months or so, for health reasonsbut I like your idea of a church based daycare facility. I will start looking into that soon so that I can be aware of our options. I didnt even think of that as an option, seeing as down the street from our house there are 2 daycares (La Petite and KinderCare). Thanks for the suggestion!

SO WHERE IS YOUR BUMP PIC?? Dont pretend you dont hear me LOL
What does your gut say about the gender? Any inkling at all? 

I lold at Charlottes claims that sharing a room with Gracie isnt working out well for her. I laughed even more at your response of too bad. IDK how you do it. If X shared a room, I dont think he would sleep as well as he does. This kid has supersonic hearing. Even hearing the click of the door latch can wake him up :wacko:

Hey, I'm sure everyone is aware that I am so carseat safety crazy. WELL, I joined a fb group called Carseats for the Littles. They are awesome! You can post your budget, car make and model, child age and size, and they will suggest the best car seat for your situation. Anywho, I had read something about the shoulder strap placement and took a couple of pix of X, asking for their assistance. Not only was my suspicion correct (that the shoulder straps were incorrect placed!) BUT they also told me that X is very close to outgrowing his infant carrier (lengthwise), if he hasnt actually outgrown it yet. YIKES. Looks like we will be installing his new convertible car seat this weekend. I still have to buy 1 more for the second car, looks like I will be heading to BRU to trade in his Graco snugride to get 25% off his new carseat. I totally suggest you guys take a pic of your carseats with the kids in them and ask for feedback. They are a great resource and I wouldnt be surprised if you find out that there's things that you could/should fix.

*Angel, Stef, Jasmine, and Jen:*

Miss you guys!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: really quick before I leave work, but I love the Britax Marathon (comes super highly recommended) and before you trade in the Graco check out Amazon's prices. Sometimes they are cheaper than Babies-r-us even with the discount. I'll post more later.


----------



## Meli_H

vegasbaby said:


> Meli: really quick before I leave work, but I love the Britax Marathon (comes super highly recommended) and before you trade in the Graco check out Amazon's prices. Sometimes they are cheaper than Babies-r-us even with the discount. I'll post more later.

Vegas,
Awesome. Thank you! I will stand by and wait before making a purchase. Anyhow, we probably wont get a chance to go before Sunday...


----------



## Meli_H

Hi ladies! I hope all are doing well..

I am looking for some input:

Xzavier has been a wonderful sleeper since he was 6 months adjusted. He would sleep straight through from 8:30pm-8:30am. He usually naps around 1130am and again around 3pm, for about 45 minutes to 1 hour. Every once in a while (twice a month?) he&#8217;d wake up in the middle of the night crying (around 1am or so), but I&#8217;d go in there and rub his back and he&#8217;d go right back to sleep. THOSE WERE THE GOOD &#8216;OL DAYS.

For the last 3 nights, his sleep has been horrendous. 

Monday: his nanny was unable to put him asleep for his afternoon nap, he ended up napping from 5pm-615pm (of which I was irritated, because if he naps later than 430pm, then I struggle to put him to bed at his regular bedtime of 830pm). I started trying to put him to sleep around 915pm (because he was tired; was rubbing his eyes and cranky), but we struggled and he fought us until 11pm. Then he finally knocked out for the night.

Tuesday: (was my day off so I made sure he had both his naps). He went to bed at his regular time, but woke up at 1am, SCREAMING. I went in but couldn&#8217;t soothe him without picking in up and rocking him back to sleep. Took about 45 minutes to do that. I wake up at 5am, so I really only slept 3.5 hours.

Wednesday (last night): He did not want to take his afternoon nap again with his nanny, so he didn&#8217;t nap in the afternoon, and by the time I got home from work (6pm) there was no way I was going to let him take a nap. So around 730pm, I gave him his bottle and he fell asleep. For 1 hour. He then woke up screaming, and was inconsolable. I couldn&#8217;t console him. But his dad was able to console him? SO Weird (and kinda hurt my feelings, too :( For 90 minutes, we tried to put back to sleep, and dad finally succeeded around 11pm. But, at 2am, we get a knock on our bedroom door. My 16 year old stepson came into our bedroom to tell us that he was miserably itching and couldn&#8217;t sleep. It turns out he developed some sort of allergic reaction overnight. So again, we were up for 1 hour, and I ended up with 4 hours of sleep last night.

So if it&#8217;s not my LO disrupting my sleep, it&#8217;s my stepson. What&#8217;s going on? Is this payback for these 6 months of perfect baby sleep patterns? 

I wonder if this is the 12 month sleep regression (he hit 12 months on 1/25/14, which is when this started happening, and he will start walking soon, and he&#8217;s been babbling more, and new vocalizations, than usual). Or is this because his daytime naps have been disruptive? Or are his molars coming out (but no fever). Or is he having nightmares? I say this because he screams and seems really scared&#8230;.

HELP! Any input or experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: First, you are fortunate that he's been such a great sleeper (Charlotte was like that). Now, let's look at what could be the problem. You said nanny not grandmother, did you hire someone? Change often disrupts sleep patterns. Teething is our big issue, any new teeth on the horizon? Then there's always the unknown. Could he be hungry and need more to eat before bed? Is he too hot or cold? Could this just be a phase? Sleep deprivation is the worst so I hope you can resolve your issues quickly. 

Btw, Target has the Britax on sale this week. Take a look online and compare prices. The photo on FB supports your claim that he's ready for a bigger car seat.

AFM: I still need to take a bump photo. 22 weeks and counting. I still get nervous about this pregnancy and will feel better once I get past the second tri. Ok, I'll feel better once baby is in my arms and healthy. at least with Grace I had the placenta in the back so I could see and feel her move all the time. Like Charlotte, this baby has an anterior placenta and unless baby is moving on my cervix I don't feel much. 

The addition is moving along slowly. I'm really excited that we'll have the extra room, but we need to hurry up as I'm sure we'll have out of town guests who will want to visit once the new one arrives. Poor Ben just wants his man cave back (which is currently the girls' room).

Stef: how is your bump coming along? We need photos of you too before your little guy gets here.


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Vegas,

We still havent hired someone new. The nanny usually only watches him on Mondays but this week my MIL couldnt watch him Weds, so nanny watched him Weds as well buy my MIL is there today and tomorrow.

It is very possible its his teeth.. His 2 front teeth are coming out and have already broken the skin. Does it still hurt them once theyve broken the skin (but are still growing out?)

Im not sure about hungry? He typically eats around 30 oz/day in addition to his 3 meals. Wednesday night I did break down and give him another bottle, because he only drank about 3 oz (instead of his usual 6 oz) before falling asleep. So when he woke up at 9pm, I did give him another bottle, but it still didnt help him sleep

Last night was MUCH better. He had both his naps and at their regular times so Im hoping he will be back to normal. The one good thing about this is that now, both Raul and my MIL understand, and have experienced first hand, the difficulties I face when his schedule isnt adhered to, so maybe now I will no longer be considered the schedule nazi :growlmad:

I already bought his 2nd car seat. I ended up getting the same as the first (Chicco Nextfit) because the Britax I wanted (Pavilion) was sold out so I scooped up the last Nextfit. I guess BRU has a successful promo!

I can totally understand your nervousness with baby but I am praying for you and know your baby will be born happy and healthy! BUT I can totally understand your nervousness :hugs:

Thanks for all your ideas and your prompt response :)


----------



## StefNJunk

Ugh been so ridiculously busy lately! Still have so much to do... 

Meli, well if you can ship the clothes for free and no one else has use for them, I'll definitely take them! If you know someone local who could use them, give them to them instead :)

So happy for you that you finally get to stop pumping. I'm sure that's liberating! I didn't pump much with Sienna, but it was a pain in the ass when I did! 

How is X doing with his glasses since your last update on FB?

vegas, how is the house addition coming along? How are Grace and Charlotte doing? Still in the same room? 

Bump pic!

Here's a bump pic for me from yesterday (at 38+1)
https://i.imgur.com/vxLOgqf.jpg

AFM, not a whole lot new outside of trying to get things done around the house. Feels like every time I turn around the cleaning up I did is undone, it pisses me off. Connor's room is finally cleaned out but now it's empty. Needs to be painted, we still need to buy a dresser, etc. The theme I had planned was monsters (I think you guys saw the baby shower stuff on FB), but I found out Blake really wanted my original idea (Mario). He had said no because it looked like too much work / too expensive, but I did some research and I can do the whole room for WAY less than I thought by being crafty and we didn't get much decor stuff at the shower, so it's not a loss there. I plan to surprise him with the idea tomorrow with a 24" stuffed Mario I got at Target.

Other than that... just trying to keep up around here. We got all of Connor's clothes organized, washed all the NB and 0-3 month stuff and got it put away in drawers in our room for now. His bag is packed and my bag is mostly packed for the birthing center. I want to get our bedroom and bedroom closet cleaned and organized and clean up a few more things... keeping up on regular daily cleaning stuff is making all that difficult, though, and Sienna's naps are still mostly super short, which leaves me less time. 

Anyway, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: your bump looks perfect. I can't wait until we get to meet Connor. Let's hope his delivery goes much smoother than Sienna's! 

The Super Mario theme sounds cute. Now the theme song is stuck in my head! 

Afm: there is just too much going on here! I'm super busy at work, Charlotte's party is Saturday and her cake topper has yet to arrive (I probably shouldn't care, but I do), and we have a ton to do on the addition. Baby seems happy enough. I'm 25+4 today. I feel huge. Trying to take a break from sweets for Lent in order to keep from getting even more huge! But I do love chocolate and will miss it so. 

Speaking of sweets, I think I'm going to refuse my glucose test. I already had to take one in the first tri (as I'm "old" now) and despite it being normal they have you repeat it at 27 weeks. Am I stupid to refuse? I've never had any issues in the past. Also, all I do is go to doctors appointments. Between the girls and I we have appointments every week or two. I do not have the time to go and sit for an hour plus at the gross lab where they make me take the test. Ok, rant over.


----------



## angel2010

I can't believe how long I have been gone!!!!

Vegas, sorry about the cake topper, I would be freaking out!! That is awesome that you guys are able to make that addition! I have heard of lots of people refusing the glucose test. I have heard, and pretty much agree that it is crap anyway. You don't normally/daily down such a sugary drink, so the chances of having a skewed number surely increase! I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going, I guess it doesn't help when I haven't been on since before Christmas!! The girls are so cute and I love seeing all the pictures you post. 

Meli, Good luck finding a nanny, I would certainly look for an ugly, ahem, physically challenged one too!! I can only imagine having to keep glasses on a toddler, and I agree the restraints would break my heart! I know time has passed since you asked for that advice, but just in case, it could be the teeth, I think they can still hurt until the are almost completely out. Also, have you considered switching to only one nap? Carter switched at 11 months and Emma at 12.
I can't believe you and Raul shagged so hard he bruised a rib!!! That's a funny story that will never get old between you two I bet!

Stef, You are almost due!!! The time has flown!!!! The Mario theme is super cute! And so is you belly!!!

Jen, congrats again!!! She is beautiful!

AFM, Emma finally got a tooth at 15 months! I really think her amber is helping. Twice it has fallen off and she ends up waking and needing a bottle to resettle. I am still breastfeeding, usually 1 or 2 times a day, with not much supply at all. I am currently really struggling with some anxiety and anger issues. I am not sure if they are hormonal or not. I get mad at everything and I can't seem to get a hold of it. I also have mini anxiety attacks about seeing so much that needs to be done around the house. Added to that, I think I have some seasonal depression or something. I have no energy to get anything done. I just sit on the couch all the time. This is part of the reason I haven't weaned yet. The thought of it makes me so sad, and I am really worried about how I will act hormonally! I have a doctors appointment on 3/10 to talk to him about my issues, hopefully test some hormones, get some anxiety meds and birth control. I am willing to stop bf immediately to start any meds though. It has gotten so bad that I feel miserable sometimes. I am so mean to Jeff and Carter. I think Carter is actually scared of me half the time, and I mean that. 
But, on the good news front, since the Sunday before Christmas I have been dieting and getting more excersize. I am doing a 1500 calorie diet and the couch to 5k plan on my home treadmill. I am on the tail end of week three of the plan (taking it slowly) and I have already lost 15 pounds!!! Also, Jeff mentioned today that maybe in a couple years we can have another baby. I mentioned that one of the girls in my moms club is pregnant and then he asked if it made me sad and I said yes. That is when he brought up having another. I was a bit shocked. I know he has resentment towards me for not working since we struggle with money as it is now. :shrug: I don't know how I really feel about having a third. I love birth and being pregnant, but having three kids, I still don't know. Anyhow, everything else is the same. Carter is still just as sweet as he can be and Jeff is Jeff.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, labor with Connor pretty much HAS to be smoother... right? Lol. I laugh, but really... 

How did Charlotte's party go? Did the cake topper come in time?

And you can definitely turn down the glucose test. I don't think it's stupid at all to turn it down.

Angel, I'm sorry you've been having anxiety. I can relate to being mad at everything and being just downright mean... I'm blaming mine on pregnancy, hoping it goes away! 

Congrats on losing so much weight already, that's awesome! Do you think you're going to go for a third in a few years?

Meli, love seeing X's updates on FB!

Jasmine, come back!

Jen, how's your LO doing?

AFM, still preggo. Was really expecting him to be here already. Blake is getting impatient. Every time I say oww or anything he asks if I'm going into labor, lol.

We're having a nighttime diaper issue here. Sienna started leaking every. single. night. through her diapers, so we moved up a size for nighttime and then ended up switching completely. This helped for maybe a week, and she started leaking every night again. So I decided to try it again... moved up a size the other night. One night it worked, last night, it didn't. Idk what to do... doesn't seem to matter what diaper she's in, she leaks. The other night it was SO bad, literally pee from her ankles up to her chest. Not sure how she managed that one... I always change her right before bed to make sure she starts nighttime with a fresh diaper... I don't want to wake her up in the middle of the night to change her, but it might have to come down to that...


----------



## angel2010

Stef, sorry you are still preggo! FX he comes soon! Emma started leaking at night and we upped the size. That along with making sure the straps overlapped in the front and that the ruffles were all out has basically stopped the problem.

I am not sure about having a third. I think I would love to have three children, but then I think not. When I think about taking vacations and getting to work soon and being able to do cool things as a family sooner without the worry of having a baby sounds so appealing. This is kind of why I wanted to look into surrogacy. I get to be pregnant and birth again but not deal with the baby. With all my issues, I am 90% sure I wouldn't be approved. I posted my concerns and my issues (the size of my babies, mthfr, hypothyroid) on a surrogate group that had intended parents and possible surrogates. Anyhow the consensus was that an intended parent wouldn't really want to chance spending their money and putting there hope in me with all of those possible negatives. I was pretty crushed after all the responses, not that anyway was mean. They were all very nice in answering, just gave me the honest truth.


----------



## vegasbaby

Angel: don't worry too much about yelling at Carter, I yell at Charlotte more than I would like to admit, but that kid knows just what buttons to push. They are young, they'll forgive and forget and hopefully our kids will learn to behave. Hooray on Emma getting a tooth. And I thought Grace was a slow at teething. I'll let you know how three kids works out once I get there. I'm sure my experiences will discourage your broodiness. 

Stef: come on baby Conner! Sounds like you are in good spirits despite still being pregnant. Although we use Costvo diapers during the daytime I splurge on Pampers overnight diapers for night. Only thing that has worked for both girls. Considering Grace still wakes most night for a bottle it ends up holding a ton of pee!

Afm: 26 weeks and already soooooo over being pregnant. No, the cake topper didn't make it on time. It showed up at 6:00pm, five hours after the end of the party. Ben even went to the post office Saturday morning to see if they would locate it for us, but they were jerks as usual. Regardless, the cake and the party were awesome. We ended up with 19 kids plus Charlotte. We finally submitted our building permit application today. Hoping it won't take them too long to review as we've pretty much done all we can with demo and need to start building NOW!


----------



## StefNJunk

Angel, upping the diaper size at night has worked for us every other time in the past, so I'm surprised it's not working as well this time. Although the last 2 nights have been leak free, so FX. I did start making sure the straps overlapped, so that might be helping!

I completely understand wanting to get back to things sooner that you can't do with babies around. Blake said if we were to have a third, we'd have to wait at least 5 more years, which will be when we can afford to buy a new house (we have quite a few bills that will be paid off right around that time, so that's when we're planning to start looking into moving). There's almost 0 chance I'm going to want to go for another baby by then, so we're pretty much 98% staying with 2. 

Do you think you'll still look into surrogacy?

Speaking of surrogacy... Phantom... updates?

Vegas, we're using Luvs with ultra leakguards, daytime and nighttime. May have to try the Pampers, though, if I can't get it under control.

We need a bump pic!!! Sucks the topper didn't come in on time, but glad the party went wel. FX you get your permit soon!

AFM, Blake is getting very anxious. He had the midwife check how dilated I am yesterday because he was curious, lol. Only at a 1, soft. I tried explaining to him it really means nothing, even if I was more dilated it wouldn't mean much. He's so ready for Connor to be here. Hoping he doesn't come on Friday, that's our niece Sophie's 3rd birthday.


----------



## angel2010

Vegas, sorry about the topper. I get crazy at birthday planning time, so I would have been a mess! I am also sorry you are already done being pregnant. I would say try to enjoy it since it will likely be the last time, but you would probably want to slap me!!! Good luck with the permit review!

Stef, Yes, tell Blake dilation means nothing! I went to the dr on the Friday before I had Emma and I was only a 1 or 2 and then at 3:30am (or whatever it was) went into labor and she was there 9 hours later. I think after I lose the all the weight I want to that I may still apply for surrogacy. I mean it doesn't hurt to try, if they say no, I am still in the same boat. I am wondering if trying to do it independently for low comp may be a better way though.

Nothing new since the last update. Emma has her 15mo dr app (at 16 months!). I am anxious to see how much she has grown, but I hate the vaccination part!


----------



## StefNJunk

So, finally catching a moment to give you guys an update on how Connor's birth went! 

So we had another NST scheduled for Friday, March 6th at 2pm. Blake went into work super early that morning so he could get out early to go with me. Well, I woke up to a HUGE gush at 6:15 that morning, and knew my water had broken. No contractions or anything, just the water. I told him he could stay at work until the end of his day (noon) and if I needed him to come home earlier, I'd let him know. He ended up leaving right after anyway, lol. 

Time for the appt rolled around and I still wasn't in labor. The midwife had us come in for the appt, and we did the NST. Everything was fine. She checked me, said my cervix was still really high, and felt that there was another sac of waters cushioning everything (I didn't even know it was possible to have two?). She broke that sac, and as we were leaving to head home and wait, contractions started. They weren't nice straight from the beginning, but we went home anyway. Shortly after was when I sent you guys that screenshot of the contraction timer. 

They continued to get REALLY strong, I was screaming in pain with most of them, and TMI, had lots of poops. I called the midwife at 5 (2 hours after the contractions had started) and told her I'd been having them the whole time and they'd been 5 minutes apart and strong (the other midwife told me to come in when that happened). She told me to wait a couple more hours. By the time we left, they were 3 minutes apart.

So we get there and they check me and I'm only at 3-4. With pain that hurts as bad as when I hit transition with Sienna. I wanted to CRY. I ended up getting in the tub to try and help the pain, but it was SO bad, I just couldn't take it. I freaked out and ended up asking to be taken to the hospital's L&D section. It took awhile to get all the paperwork set up and get me admitted to get up there, and in the meantime they checked me again. I was having such strong / close together contractions that they thought I might give birth in the elevator. Turns out I'd gone from a 3 to a 7 in an hour and a half, but they were still willing to transfer me since L&D is only 3 floors up. If I could have dealt with the pain, he likely would have been born within an hour or two.

Anyway, we get upstairs and I get the epidural. I regret nothing this time! It was SO intense and I was just SO unhappy with how it was going (Did you guys have pain SO bad it feels like your legs are honest to god being pulled off at your hips? No exaggerations! It happened with Sienna and Connor). Again, like with Sienna, the epidural didn't work on one side. The pain on that side was INTENSE. They ended up having to give me so much to stop it that I couldn't even feel pressure from the contractions. AND Connor was in the wrong position, just like Sienna was. The nurse lifted my leg up over a peanut ball and I ended up resting like that for awhile, which got him to flip face down. Yay!

The doctor I got is amazing. He came in shortly before I was to start pushing and introduced himself, sat down and talked with us and let us ask any questions we had. We instantly loved him and felt at ease with him. He even came back the day after Connor was born to check on us and just sit and talk for awhile. I'm going to be going to him for my 6 week check up and using him as my gyno. 

So anyway, I was fully dilated by the time they checked me around midnight, but because I couldn't feel any pressure from Connor's head, they decided to have me wait a little while and let the epidural wear off just enough to feel the pressure for pushing. 

So when the time came, Blake asked the dr if he had time to step outside for a cigarette. The dr told him yes if they don't have me pushing at all because it looked like Connor was just going to fly out, he was so low. They told me they could see a ton of hair.

Blake came back in, came up next to me to hold my hand, and everyone was ready for me to push. You guys might remember that it took 5 hours of pushing (plus suction) to get Sienna out. Not Connor. Two pushes and he was out. So from the time contractions started until he was born was 10 1/2 hours (if you count from 3-4 cm it was 5 1/2 hours).

He ended up being a little dehydrated, didn't pee for almost 24 hours. We had to supplement with formula a couple of times while in the hospital to hydrate him because he wasn't getting enough from me. Other than that, everything went well and we discharged early. 

He seems to have issues with my milk that we're trying to figure out. He's had painful gas / poops since he was born, he struggles to get them out and often cries while trying. The other day he projectile vomited out his nose and mouth; I think that was from overeating to help settle his stomach. Yesterday we decided to try formula all day to see if that helped (I pumped all day instead), and he was actually less fussy. We went back to the boob last night, and shortly after the first nursing, he projectile vomited out his mouth and nose again. We got him bathed and cleaned up, and at his next feeding, we did the boob again. Right as he was finishing up on one side, it happened again. This time he just fell right back asleep. We ended up being up until after 1 this morning with him to make sure it didn't happen again (it didn't). Now I'm working on limiting the time he spends on each boob (before he wanted to guzzle down on one then not have the other at all, then eat again an hour and a half later) and trying to space out his feedings better. He's still having painful gas and poops, though, so I'm still trying to figure that out...

Other than that, everything is going well! Sienna loves him. She snuggles him and gives him kisses and she gets worried when he cries. She is a bit jealous, but it's more when Blake is home (I think it's because she's a daddy's girl and doesn't want to share him, and she doesn't get to see him as much already). He spent last week home from work, which helped A LOT. Our first two days home alone together with Blake at work have so far gone pretty well. 

Also, the weather has been so nice that he's not going to get to wear half the clothes we have for him, lol. Was not expecting it to be so warm since he was born. 

And this post became MUCH longer than I had planned :haha:

Hope you all are doing well :)


----------



## vegasbaby

Despite all your pain your experience with Connor sounds way better than with Sienna. I'm so glad you like the doctor from the hospital. 

I'm curious as to what is causing Connor's reaction to milk. If you give him EBM from a bottle will he still vomit? Have you contacted the LLL or looked at their website for answers? He's still so young that he just may need a while to adjust. 

I'm so glad Sierra is being good with her brother. Grace was hitting my tummy yesterday so her baby sibling is already getting beat up by his/her big sister. 

Congrats again on your handsome little man!


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,
WOW~ Sounds so intense. it sounds like u made a good decision about going for the epi! I said the same thing--no regrets! Thank God he came out so quickly with 2 pushes. Maybe youre looser now that you had one ha ha jk :winkwink: Maybe your body just knew what to do the second time around?

Sorry I have no suggestions to offer about his feeding issues. 

I have a coworker that gave birth on Mar 11, I think she was almost 2 weeks overdue and had to be induced. Her baby was 9lbs 13 oz YIKES~ I still dont know her birth story; I hope she had a csection lol.

Vegas! Where are the bump pics??!! You're holding out on us :( Hey, were you planning on keeping this pg a secret until baby makes its debut (like u did with Gracie)? Cuz I saw on your fb post about your crazy neighbor and her garden request, that someone mentioned your pg...

I've always wondered about that....when I change X's diapers or clothes he kicks me like crazy in the tummy. I wonder how women who are pg do diaper and clothes changes??

Angel,
I am so sorry you are going through your anxiety (maybe hormonal) issues. I hope they get resolved soon because it has to be miserable :) But GOOD JOB on losing weight~ AWESOME! I just started my workouts with Raul again now that daylight savings time is over. I just *cannot* get on the treadmill in the winter, at night, after X is asleep. It's late, I'm tired, I have all the excuses in the world. When daylight savings time ends, I come home from work, change, and we all go to workout together outdoors. I push X in his stroller and run up short bursts up a park hill and then walk briskly while Raul runs a set of 160 stairs. It not getting dark until 7pm really allows me to work out.
and yes, I agree, you never know if someone will want you for surrogacy so go for it when you're ready. you have nothing to lose~

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: yep, I'm keeping the pregnancy off of FB. I had to delete my friend's comment. I honestly haven't taken any bump photos. I've just been sooooo busy. Perhaps I'll take one and send it via FB messenger since it's a pain to load photos here. 

So glad you are able to get out more now that it's staying lighter later. I love taking evening walks. Wears the kids out too!

Afm: I am overwhelmed in every way possible right now. Work is stressing me out since I have a huge project I want to finish before I go on leave. My boss is of no help. I've decided to start looking for a new job after the baby is born and already have one lead. The addition is going slower than I expected even though Ben isn't worried at all. It's also turning out to be way more expensive as we are going to use more contractors than originally planned since Ben is do busy with his work. Our tenant moved out of the Vegas house because he lost his job, so now we have decided to sell it. I think we'll break even at best and we've had to fix a lot of stuff to get it ready to sell. Grace was sick with a tummy bug all last week so I ended up missing almost a week of work at a hugely busy time for me. And to top it all off I'm having this pain in my lower abdomen (left side only) when I walk. Started after a three mile walk I took with the girls Saturday and hurts any time I go more than a few hundred yards. Exercise was the only stress reliever I had left! Ok, rant over. I know things will eventually (like this time next year) settle down, but this is just a lot at once.


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, I only gave him EBM once, and we didn't have any vomit issues, but he hasn't vomited again since those times the other day. I think it was probably an overeating / eating again while his stomach was still sort of upset thing. He is still having painful gas issues after every feed. I might try going off of dairy for a few days to see if that helps, but the formula we used that day was milk / soy based and didn't cause the same issues, so I'm not sure that would help at all. 

Sienna never really purposely hit my tummy, but she did beat up on it a bit if she was throwing a tantrum while I was holding her, little turd. Meli, with our changing table, they lay with their side to me, so she couldn't really kick me unless she tries rolling over (which she actually does frequently, but I learned quickly to avoid flailing limbs).

I'm sorry you're feeling overwhelmed. I hope things get better, the addition gets finished, and the Vegas house sells for enough. I was getting that pain in my side, as well, it sucked! 

Meli, I was freaking out way too much to continue going naturally! I think the memories of Sienna's labor came back to me and my irrational brain thought it might happen again? I'm not sure, but I do know that I wouldn't remember as much as I do if I had continue naturally... so I'm glad I got the epi. I don't remember right after Sienna was born for awhile because I was SO exhausted and traumatized. I remember pretty much everything of Connor's birth!

AFM, so we're working on figuring out our tax refund situation. They gave us back 1200 less than TurboTax said, claiming that they couldn't find records of the estimated tax payments I made. We've been trying to get ahold of the IRS because I have the proof that the payments were made, but trying to get through to them is nearly impossible...


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

Wow! Sounds like when it rains it pourswork stressing you out, delays and more fund expenditures with the addition.pain when you walk and cant relieve stress. But youre right! Things will settle down eventually. You have a good attitude.

Maybe its a good thing to sell your LV house now. Its got to be difficult to be a long distance landlord, right? A few years agomaybe 10 years ago? Raul wanted to invest in property in Kansas. I was really iffy about it and pretty much said I dont think sowithout being such a b*tch about it. He listened to me. His sister ended up going for it and has lost soooo much money, not to mention all her stressors about maintenance and tenant issues. I guess coming out eveneven losing a little bit of moneyhas to be less stress in the long run, right? About 3 years ago, our next door neighbors house was sold in a short sale. They were a 40 year old couple and the husband died suddenly, she couldnt afford all the bills so she hung out there for almost 16 months, not paying her house payment. The bank agreed to short sale for $250 thousand. Raul wanted to buy it but again, I was like IDK. WELL, now that properties are starting to climb back up, its gained about $150 thousand in value in the past 3 years and is now worth about $500,000 (which is in line with all the other properties in our neighborhood). I wish I would have agreed to buy that house :(

Soo you want to look for a new job? I remember you mentioning when you got this job a couple of years ago, I think you mentioned it was a city or state job, IIRC? The new job possibility, does it offer the same types of benefits (PTO, Pension, health insurance) as your current one? 
Once in a while I kick around the idea of looking for a new job, BUT I really cant. The university I work for offers free tuition for employees children, so I need to hang in here for at least 5 more years, when I will get vested with the free tuition for life.tuition here costs $30,000 a year ($50,000 + if you include housing) so hopefully Matthew will be able to take advantage of it, as will Xzavier..


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,
it makes sense....and I'm definitely an epi proponent!!! That pain is so intense it makes one irrational. I cant even/dont want to even share what I was thinking during those few hours of intense pain :nope:
I had no problem getting up to go to use the restroom right afterwards. The L&D nurse insisted on helping and holding me up, and at the end she finally relented and let me walk back to the bed by myself (I noticed she stayed close by though!). She said she was so shocked that I was so strong lol.

I can picture what you said about Sienna not hitting you because of the changing table placement. i never thought of it that way. Can you tell we never use the changing table for changing lol? we just take the changing pad wherever we are going to change him (usually on our bed or the spare bedroom bed).

OMG! That stinks! I hope you resolve your tax situation asap! that's a lot of money to not get! I would definitely notice and miss $1,200 less than what I was expecting!


----------



## StefNJunk

Meli, this time I couldn't walk on my own until... I don't even know. Had to be maybe 9-10 hours? It was a long time because they had to use SO much to stop the pain. Learned I have scoliosis (how has no one noticed before?!), and that is why, both times, it took a lot of extra work to get my right side numb. 

We almost always change Sienna on the changing table because she tries to roll over and get up, and it helps, but doesn't stop her! Just makes it slightly easier because she has nowhere to go. We have to give her toys / books to look at while we're changing her. Booger. Connor I've just been changing in the living room wherever.

I called TurboTax for some help, got a couple more IRS numbers to try and some advice for mailing them with proof of payments. I'm going to try the numbers tomorrow before I mail the stuff out... FX I can get ahold of someone, but not holding my breath... What's crazy is I made the payments through a payment processing website I found on the IRS's website, the first one on their list!


----------



## vegasbaby

Stef: I hope you get your tax issue resolved quickly, but the IRS tend to be slow and difficult to give you your money. A friend of mine accidentally overpaid last year (he sent two checks) and it took him about nine months to get his money back. So if Connor didn't have issues with the EBM do you think you could have a forceful letdown that causes him to overeat? Again, I'm just guessing.

Meli: that is awesome that your children get free tuition at such a prestigious university. I'd stay for that too. I work for the county, but am thinking of going back to the private sector. I don't like how government works (or doesn't in my opinion). Im not worried about benefits when changing jobs, but what I'd really like is to find a part time position. Not sure if I can find anyone willing to let me work part time, but with three small children working full time is going to be hard.

I thought of you today when I was at the doctor. There was a couple with the cutest newborn girl. When I asked how old she was the mother replied that she was four months old, three weeks age adjusted. She and her twin were born at 23+5. The twin sister should be coming home in a week. Little miracles. I'm always amazed to hear such stories. 

Afm: I called the doctor about my pain and they wanted me to come in. I'm fine, it's just a bad muscle strain. Baby is head down and my cervix is super closed so no concern there. Although not official, we are planning the c-section for May 27th. The date/time cannot be recorded with the hospital until my 30 week appointment. Now I need to start thinking about names.


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

In my early 20s, I was diagnosed with a slight case of scoliosis. I blame it on the insanely heavy bookbag I had to lug around my hilly high school campus, not to mention I usually walked to school in the morning and home afterschool, and its about 1 mile walk each way. Doctors said it was so slight and NBD. Im so glad it didnt affect the efficacy of my epi!!!

Hopefully you reach someone live for assistance, but if not, send out your proof and keep your copies. I cant imagine it will get any easier to reach someone live the more time passes and it gets closer to tax timeGood luck!

oy yah Stef, I have always meant to ask you this question but I keep forgetting. I just remembered it again right now: Remember when I went into labor with X? How did you find me on fb and my birth story? I remember I delivered X on Friday and set up FB on Sunday. I didnt have a chance to post on bnb but I saw at one point that you posted on bnb and pointed everyone to my fb page. I was (and still am) so impressed! How did you find me? Good job! Maybe you should be a private eye lol.

Vegas,

I hope that you are able to find a part time job. I am sure it would be so much easier for you to keep the household running. I love having 1 day off a week. I would really love 2 days off, but 1 day is better than nothing, and my workflow and responsibilities dont allow for more than that. Its amazing how much stuff you can get done in that 1 weekday.
Wow..twins at 23+5 IS truly amazing..figure those babies usually weigh less than 1 pound each, since there are 2 of them. God bless them!

Remember that little girl you noticed that I am following on fb with DIPG? It looks really bad,its been almost 1 year since diagnosis and supposedly, thats about how long the child lives after the diagnosis. Shes had lots of symptoms that suggest she is getting close to the end. If everybody could say a quick prayer for her, that would be awesome!!! It breaks my heartall sick children break my heart. ITS NOT FAIR!

Im so glad to hear your pain is nothing serious. How in the world did you get a muscle strain?? Did you pull the same trick on Ben, that Raul did during our NY eve celebration lol? His rib has just started to feel kinda back to normal the last 3 weeks.

Do you have a short list at all for names?

Oh, and do u have any gut instinct as to what gender baby Goodin is??? 

Oh, and is it true that Gracie resembles like you? I saw someone comment that on fb. Does Charlotte look like Ben? Its hard for me to tell from pictures


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: of course I'll pray for the girl with DIPG. Such a horrible disease. I know they say it's rare, but how rare can it be if we both know children with it within the same year? My heart aches for the families of these children. I can't imagine having a child with incurable cancer. To watch your healthy child decline so rapidly is a burden no family should have to shoulder and something no child should ever have to suffer. 

On a much lighter note, no my muscle strain is not from dtd. Pretty sure it's from exercising too much. Guess I need to slow it down. I really wanted to keep up my workouts until the end, but even I knew I looked silly when I went jogging a few weeks ago. 

Our list of girls names is do short that it doesn't exist. I think we are planning on using the same boy's name as last time. That being said, I'm confident that this is another girl. All suggestions are welcome.

Charlotte used to look exactly like me, but now I can see bits of Ben in her. I still think Grace has Ben's eyes.

Does everyone have exciting weekend plans? I don't, but I hope everyone else has something fun planned.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

LOL at "but even I knew I looked silly when I went jogging a few weeks ago". i wish I had some of your motivation :nope:

So I hired a new Monday only nanny. She's a 23 year old and I love her so far! She gets things done (has X take his morning and afternoon nap). She also loves taking him in his little push car around the neighborhood. I pray that she turns out to be our long term nanny!!! 

that stinks that those losers have decided to clean out your empty LV home. Some people!!!:growlmad:

I hope everybody's doing well!


----------



## StefNJunk

Vegas, it might be partially forceful letdown, he does seem to guzzle to keep up sometimes. We ended up taking him to the doctor yesterday because I called their nurses to get some advice and she was concerned he might have reflux. The doctor agreed that he feels it's both reflux and gas, and he prescribed the same meds we got for Sienna when she was about a month old. We're trying Maalox first, because that worked for her while the prescription didn't (and Blake's mom said the same thing happened with one of her boys), so we'll see what happens, and then we have the prescription to try if not. So far so good, the Maalox helped him sleep the best he's slept since we were in the hospital - a good 7 hours straight. I was able to change his diaper and everything without him really waking up. Unfortunately it didn't get me a straight 7 because it started at 6pm, lol, but it's good to know he's capable of it!

How did your doctor's appointment go? As for girl's names... I have a lot that I love, but here are a few off the top of my head that were on my list for if Connor was a girl - Lana, Rowan, Rory, Ellie. If I think of more, I'll share :)

Meli, I found out from my mom that she's known I have scoliosis for a long time, which I apparently forgot about.

I found you on FB because you hadn't posted on here in awhile and I was getting worried about you, so I searched your name. I wanted to make sure everything was ok!

Good luck with the new nanny! I hope she can become your FT nanny soon :)

AFM, my parents were here visiting last week. We all went to the zoo the first weekend, had a lot of fun. It was SO hard when they left... Sienna LOVES my dad and my dad got super attached to her (it's the first time my parents have seen her since they were here the week after she was born).

Sienna has been so good lately. I'm amazed with her - she's very helpful and absolutely loves Connor. Of course she throws her temper tantrums and has the normal toddler issues, but overall, she's pretty much an angel. I couldn't really ask for her to be any better.

So I'm desperately searching for a work from home position. I have the two jobs now, but one of them is very likely ending. My boss told me to "hold off on working" and I spoke with him today and he said to give him until Friday to see if he can find me anything "of value" to work on, and if not, I will not be working for him anymore. This is BAD, it's the job that pays more (my other job is only $100 a week), and if I lose it, we are seriously, severely screwed. I don't know what to do and I'm freaking out.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: congrats on finding a new nanny. Is this the same person who didn't show up that you mentioned in your FB post? Hope not. I also noticed in your post that Xzavier is having separation anxiety. Grace is the same. I think it's pretty normal at this age. They are really becoming their own little people.

Stef: hooray for the seven hour stretch of sleep. Let's hope he keeps that up. Sorry about the job situation. I'm impressed that you can even get work done from home with two little ones. I tried to bring work home the week Grace was sick and she needed me almost constantly. 

I like your name suggestions, but Ellie is out of the question as I have a cousin named Ellie and her mom's name is Grace. Ha! My bff's mom is Rory (short for Aurora) which I always liked. I think I'm just going to come up with something at the hospital and register it before Ben can protest. 

AFM: I think my body is falling apart. I can't even go on long walks anymore without my bump feeling like it's going to fall off and then it aches for days after. Ugh. I do have a c-section date. May 27th! 

I think I've had a few contractions over the last few days. Last night I thought I was going to get sick to my stomach as I had such intense cramps along with my usual Braxton Hicks, but when I went to the bathroom nothing would happen. This occurred about five times over about 30-45 minutes and then went away. Never had that problem before. 

The saga of the two houses continues. The addition here got delayed, but the guys start officially on Monday. We thought we had a buyer for the Vegas house, but that fell through on Monday. Someone tried to break into the lock box again in Vegas so I'm having the alarm reactivated at great expense. Just what we needed. Oh how l love spending money on a house I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## Meli_H

Stef,

I still cant believe how much Connor looks like Blake lol. Im so glad to hear that Sienna is being a great big sis.

I am so sorry to hear of you possibly losing your gig!! How scary. Im crossing my fingers that it worked out for you and he found something "of value" to keep you on!!

And I second what Vegas saidIDK how you CAN wfh with 2 littles, much less 1 little!

Vegas,

Sorry but I dont have any girl names to shareI got as far as Grace & Rameli (for Raul and Meli LOL) before we found out he was a he~ Lol at your plan to register the name before Ben can protest. 

Any leads or possibilities on a new part time gig for you?

No, our new nanny isnt the one that didnt show up. Our new one is pretty good, I have a good feeling about her and high hopes lol.

I cant imagine how it feels for your bump to feel like its going to fall off! Thats crazy. You poor thing! I would think all you skinny chicks feel that way once you get to a certain threshold. Angel and Stef, did you feel that way towards the end with either of your pregnancies? 

I would be freaking out if I had such strong contractions and felt sick! Take it easy woman! 

I am crossing my fingers that your LV house sells ASAP. Such headaches and expenditures that you dont need right now, Im sure!

Ohhh, and God bless you. Lately I have been thinking about you with THREE little ones.not 1, not 2, but 3!! I dont know how you do it (and how Angel, Stef and Jasmine do it). Im sure my advanced maternal age has lots to do with it LOL.

AFM,

Nothing much going on right now. 

I took X to his eye doctor appt yesterday and his RX went down a little, so that's great news. EXCEPT that I now have to buy him new glasses out of pocket, and I want to get him 2 pairs (one with transition lenses for the sun and 1 without). Goodbye, at least $700...it was nice knowing you.

Question: I feed X his nighttime bottle and rock him to sleep without brushing his teeth. Is that bad?

Totally random, BUT I think its hilarious how men change history. Raul now takes credit for naming Xzavier. The reality is that what he did was find the spelling of the name (with the z). But I am the one that thought of the name Xavier and mentioned it to him. NBD but I thought it was hilarious! Ohhh, and he also takes credit for me posting Xs FB postings as written from his point of view. When it was my idea LOLOL! 

Angel, Jen and Jasmine!!!!! What's going on? Miss you guys :cry:


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: I'm totally lol'ing at Raul taking credit for naming Xzavier and your FB posts. Men! I'm so glad you are loving your new nanny. As far as teeth brushing goes I wouldn't worry too much unless you have a history of bad teeth in your family. I've never brushed Grace's teeth nor did Charlotte start brushing her teeth until she was three and no cavities (yet). On the other hand I've known people with kids who have had root canals at the age of two. Crazy, right? Maybe try to wean him off the nighttime bottle. I sleep trained Grace about three weeks ago because she still wanted a bottle in the middle of the night to fall back asleep and it has been the best thing ever. She now sleeps through and goes to bed without a bottle or pacifier. She only cried the first night so that part wasn't too bad. I just couldn't deal with the thought of getting up with her and the new baby.

Stef: loving those adorable baby photos!

Angel: where are you?

AFM: the bump continues to grow. Today I felt some sort of angular body part poking out. Monday I go to get an ultrasound to see if my placenta has moved away from my scar so they will have easy access come eviction day. 

The Vegas house is currently in escrow. We have a new buyer and should close on May 8th. Fingers crossed that everything works out.

The addition is on its way here. Tomorrow they pour the new slab. The worst part of this whole addition is that we had to shut down the air conditioner that cools our living and dining rooms. We have one of those portables, but it can't keep up with the Florida heat and a pregnant lady. Luckily, we have a second system that cools my bedroom and the room the girls are currently using, but I'm tired of hiding out in my room. Ben thinks the addition should be move-in ready the weekend before baby is due. Ugh.


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas,

Thanks for the info about the bottle. Whew, I feel lots better now. Luckily, no history of bad teeth on either side,,so thats a plus.

I am soooo not in the mood to wean X from his nighttime bottle. He still has 5 bottles a day (for a total of 25 oz) plus 3 meals and maybe 1 or 2 snacks. Hes kinda a bad eater and I think I am just going to keep doing as Im doing for the next few months. Thats why a portion of his bottles are Toddler Transitions; there is NO WAY that he is getting proper nutrition with his solids.

Good job on sleep training Grace! YAYY~ Now u can get a little break for a few weeks.

Good luck on Mondays ultrasound, crossing my fingers that your placenta will provide easy access next month~!

SOOOO crossing my fingers on your LV sale. YESSSS~

You poor thing.portable A/C? yikes! I guess you just have to keep keeping along and just have your eye on the prize at the endand of course, be glad that youre not dealing with this in the dead of summer! That would be a disaster! I know what you mean about hiding out. I hate having to do that when the housekeeper comes to clean.

BTW, I just bought a step stool for X to use in the bathroom sink. I was prompted to by the cute pic you posted of Grace and her low hanging pants LOL. I was like oh yah, hey, I guess X should be using one of these soon.

Any plans yet for your mom to come visit when Baby G makes their appearance?


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: sorry Xzavier is still being a bit of a picky eater. I've found Grace's appetite picked up once she started in the toddler room and she saw all the other kids eating well. Monkey see, monkey do! That is also the reason she uses the step stool. She sees her sister using it to get to the sink and then she climbs up and says "wash". She still can't reach the water, but it's super cute. I'd keep up with the bottles too if I was afraid calorie intake was low. Have you tried making him smoothies? That way you could get him to take milk along with fruits and veggies. We have a sippy with a straw that I use for smoothies. The smoothies make the straw hard to clean, but she does love them.

Not sure when the grandparents will visit. I like to have a few weeks to acclimate with a new baby before receiving guests. I'm very type A and want to make sure the house is in order and that I can cook for my guests while they visit. Pretty sure we are going to finally hire a housekeeper as it is all becoming too hard to keep up with. I hate to admit defeat, but.....


----------



## Meli_H

Xzavier refuses to drink anything EXCEPT milk or water, he refuses to drink anything but milk from a bottle and refuses to use a sippy cup.we have to help him drink water from a regular cup.
I've tried to give him juice diluted with water in a sippy and bottle but he isn't having it :wacko:
I dont think he will drink smoothies but it's totally worth a try. Good idea! I think I will buy a Jamba Juice smoothie this weekend and see how he does with it. If he likes it, then I will buy the ingredients to make him some at home. Any favorite and easy recipe(s) that you can recommend?
i know what you mean about being a type a. I used to be like that but mellowed out a bit with X's arrival. I totally know what you mean about admitting defeat by hiring a housekeeper. I felt the same way--like a slacker or loser. But it's been for the best! Of course, we still do regular clean up here and there,and she helps with stuff that I cant get to and its not prioritized very high--like, dusting the blinds, dusting the ceiling fan blades, cleaning the windows, dusting X's nursery top to bottom, moving the area rugs outside and cleaning them really good. We/I still do the toilet cleaning, sweep and vacuum and mop and cleaning of the bathrooms. Once a month we make the effort to move our bed and vacuum under it and move our sectional and vacuum under it and on top of it (the sectional arms attract so much dust). But we do the major moving and dusting on the days my mom comes to watch X.


----------



## vegasbaby

Meli: here are two kid favorites: banana, strawberry, milk and ice blended together. Smoothe 2: Banana, peanut butter (if you've introduced it), honey, milk and ice. You can even add chocolate syrup to the peanut butter one, but if you do eliminate the honey. 

For me personally, I like banana, ice, almond milk, 1/4 avocado, date paste and a handful of spinach. You can use anything, but I like the texture better if I use at least a half of a banana. They get too icy otherwise. Sometimes I use mangos, pineapple, blueberries, kale, cucumbers, chia seeds, oatmeal (uncooked), almond butter, yogurt, cocoa powder, or whatever I have on hand (though not all of those at once). A lot of people love raspberries, but the seeds bother me. Sky's the limit! I drink one every morning to ensure I get a good start (the day usually goes downhill from there). Also, I just have a regular blender, nothing fancy. The key is to never put the ice in first (and I do use the so-called crushed ice from my fridge) and use enough liquid that everything blends nicely. Good luck!


----------



## Meli_H

Vegas!
Thanks so much for your recipes. Unfortunately X didnt like them, but I did! I will keep trying for him :( :(
They were delicious, btw!


----------

